# ENGLAND - Stadium and Arena Development News



## SouthBank

*British Stadiums - 15 Largest Countdown!*

A summary of the UK's largest (though not necessarily best!) stadia. Note - Have included those currently under construction, but not those still in the planning stages. Also please note that they are not in order of what I think is 'best', but purely in order of capacity... Enjoy!


*Britain's Top 15 Stadiums in terms of size:*

1) *Wembley Stadium*, London: English national football stadium.
Capacity - 90,000
(Under Construction - opens 2006)





















2) *Twickenham Stadium*, London: English national rugby stadium.
Capacity – 83,000
(Currently being expanded from 75-83,000)





















3) *Old Trafford*, Manchester: Home of Manchester United F.C.
Capacity – 75,000
(Currently being expanded from 68-75,000)





















4) *Millennium Stadium*, Cardiff: Welsh national football and rugby stadium.
Capacity – 73,000





















5) *Murrayfield*, Edinburgh: Scottish national rugby stadium.
Capacity – 67,000





















6) *New Anfield*, Liverpool: New home of Liverpool F.C.
Capacity – 61,000
(Groundwork just begun – Opens 2007/2008)





















7) *Celtic Park*, Glasgow: Home of Celtic F.C.
Capacity – 61,000





















8) *Emirates Stadium*, London: New home of Arsenal F.C.
Capacity – 60,000
(Under Construction – opens 2006)





















9) *Hampden Park*, Glasgow: Scottish national football stadium.
Capacity - 53,000





















10) *St. James' Park*, Newcastle: Home of Newcastle United F.C.
Capacity – 53,000





















11) *Ibrox Stadium*, Glasgow: Home of Rangers F.C.
Capacity – 51,000





















12) *Stadium of Light*, Sunderland: Home of Sunderland A.F.C.
Capacity – 49,000





















13) *City of Manchester Stadium*, Manchester: Home of Manchester City F.C.
Capacity – 48,000





















14) *Villa Park*, Birmingham: Home of Aston Villa F.C.
Capacity – 44,000





















15) *Stamford Bridge*, London: Home of Chelsea F.C.
Capacity – 43,000


----------



## DTGR

The UK should definitely host a world cup! Dont bother with the olympics..this is what u d do best!!


----------



## The Boy David

We could host a world cup no bother - and it'd be a bloody spectacular one at that, especially when wembly stadium is finished. Scotland is jealous of that beast!!
Dont want to nit-pick, but Parkheads capacity is 60,832 to be precise.. lol. And what a stadium it is too! Just been voted the most atmospheric stadium in britain by the BBC, and with good reason. 
Deserves its nick-name : "Paradise"


----------



## The Boy David

just a few more pics of Celtic Park, these do it slightly more justice, sorry if im being a bit too obsessive, but Celtic are my team, afterall...


----------



## SouthBank

I would love to see a British World Cup, it would be as good if not better than anywhere else, but it'll never happen - there would need to be three seperate home teams automatically qualifying (England, Wales, Scotland). Guess they could have a mini-tournament to decide who qualifies automatically - might be a bit of a foregone conclusion though... Also, even if those problems were sorted, two of the best stadiums (Twickenham and Murrayfield) couldn't be used because they are owned by rugby associations who don't generally allow football at their stadiums - ridiculous as that is. The English bid for the 2006 World Cup, for example, didn't include Twickenham.

The Boy David - no probs, second pic is definitely worth posting. Agreed that Parkhead is an awesome stadium, as good as Old Trafford. Will edit the Celtic Park capacity to 61,000 since I'm rounding up/down to nearest 1000.

Welcome any other additional pictures or suggestions...


----------



## high_flyer

I think if the UK was to host a WC, it should be either just England, or Scotland, Wales and NI host it, it would be too problematic for a UK wide competition


----------



## gorgu

Yeah i think that Scotland wasted its chance ten years ago when they redeveloped murrayfield and Hampden.

We could have had a Millenium stadium or Wembley, if the West, East prejudices did not exist. Imagine a stadium half way between the two citeis on the M8, with a direct rail link and complete sports campus, that is what Scotland should be working to in 30 years or so when they need redeveloped agaion


----------



## CharlieP

The Boy David said:


> Dont want to nit-pick, but Parkheads capacity is 60,832 to be precise.. lol. And what a stadium it is too! Just been voted the most atmospheric stadium in britain by the BBC, and with good reason.
> Deserves its nick-name : "Paradise"


When are they going to finish it?


----------



## dgnr8

Rubbish point : The City Of Manchester Stadium was also used for the 2002 Commonwealth Games, albeit at a 38,000 capacity.


----------



## cinosanap

SouthBank said:


> two of the best stadiums (Twickenham and Murrayfield) couldn't be used because they are owned by rugby associations who don't generally allow football at their stadiums - ridiculous as that is. The English bid for the 2006 World Cup, for example, didn't include Twickenham. QUOTE]
> 
> Murryfield is used for football aswell as rugby. Hearts play their European games there (and may move there) and it was part of the bid for the European Championship in 2008 by Scotland and Ireland. We could have done with Croke Park for that bid but we may try again. Even though Switzerland/Austria won it UEFA said that the Scot/Irish bid was a close runner up and that we should try again but I think Scotlnad may go it alone if we do put in another bid.


----------



## Iain1974

cinosanap said:


> Murryfield is used for football aswell as rugby. Hearts play their European games there (and may move there) and it was part of the bid for the European Championship in 2008 by Scotland and Ireland. We could have done with Croke Park for that bid but we may try again. Even though Switzerland/Austria won it UEFA said that the Scot/Irish bid was a close runner up and that we should try again but I think Scotlnad may go it alone if we do put in another bid.


Given the current state of Scottish Rugby and the pathetic crowds at WC99 in Scotland I don't see why the SRU don't swallow their pride and allow big Edinburgh football games at Murrayfield.

By my reckoning the 4 Edinburgh derbies could attract 50,000+ each. Probably even sell outs if there were £10 tickets (268,000 fans) in addittion to Hearts V Celtic/Rangers (4 matches) and Hibs vs Celtic/Rangers (another 4 matches).

That'd give a potential 800,000 spectators rather than the current 215,000 for those 12 games. It doesn't take a genius to see that both scottish rugby, football and the paying public could all benefit.


----------



## easysurfer

Beautiful stadiums. Im Proud England is thehome of football, i'd be even prouder if we were given a chance to exhibit these fine stadiums in a world cup.


----------



## th0m

Really impressive and huge stadiums. It's interesting to see that a lot of stadiums look to have been expanded over the years and although its not noticable on the inside, you can clearly see it on the outside, which gives a feeling of tradition and history to it, more so than a brand new stadium. 

Just my observation


----------



## carlspannoosh

Lss911 said:


> carlspannard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some newer renderings of the Arsenal stadium.
> 
> 
> Interior looks like "da Luz" portuguese stadium and exterior a little bit like "do Dragão" portuguese stadium! emirates?? major sponsor isn`t it? probably the money guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it looks like Da Luz but thats not a bad thing.The roof looks quite different to Da Luz though. Emirates will be the sponsors for the stadium over the next 15 years and during this time it will be officially known as The Emirates Stadium.No offence Emirates but it makes me want to throw up. I would feel the same if it was called the Coca Cola or AXA Insurance stadium.I couldve possibly lived with the Rolls Royce stadium but it doesnt matter,to me its The Arsenal Stadium and fcuk sponsors.
Click to expand...


----------



## Balleke

whenever i see english stadiums, my harts starts beating faster and faster... but why is the new stadium name of arsenal so fucked up... emirates stadium:|


----------



## Marvell

dgnr8 said:


> It may be called the Emirates stadium officially, but I'll wager five of the Queen's English pounds that every man and his dog calls it Ashburton Grove.


I, like you, will stick to Ashburton Grove, otherwise we'll only have to change every few years when someone else buys the rights.

PS I asked my dog and he says he'll be calling it the emirates stadium, as he doesn't want to jeopadise his lucrative 'collar sponsorship' deal with the same company. Sorry.


----------



## Imperial

British have one of the best stadiums in the world, conglatulations!!!!


----------



## wizard

*Re: Stadia*

If you're including proposed stadia , then Cardiff City FC's proposed 60,000 seater at Leckwith,Cardiff,Wales should presumably be included in the list.
And yes that is in additition to the Wales Millennium Stadium which is also in Cardiff !!!


----------



## Giorgio

WOW that stadium looks wild! was football really invented in uk?


----------



## CharlieP

Giorgos69 said:


> WOW that stadium looks wild! was football really invented in uk?


No.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Jonesy55 said:


> When the oldest football club was founded, who did they play against?


By "oldest" its ment that they are the oldest club(pro anyway) still around, others of a similar age having since disbanded.

Although I equally dislike wolves I have to admit that Molineux is an amazing stadium, maybe not in terms of capacity but certainly in facilities and atmosphere. Probabley the best atmosphere I'v ever experienced at a match with the Wolves/Palace playoff semi from a few years ago.


----------



## Aryan

I've worked at both old trafford and the man city, and from my experience, I reckon the City stadium is better aesthetically speaking. 

But then old trafford has a big disadvantage in that it was a stadium that was slowly extended over time, whereas the man city stadium was custom built. 

Old trafford is miles ahead of any stadium in the country and probably the world in being a tourist resort..We'd get thousands of Americans, europeans and orientals coming over just to take pictures of it, I doubt any other stadium in the world can claim the same.


----------



## Sikario

These are recent Stadium of Light photographs taken at the weekend when we beat Coventry to go top of the league!! :cheers: 

1 hour before kick-off.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Are there still plans to extend the Stadium of Light up to 62,000?


----------



## Man G

I doubt it. Do they still have to give tickets away?


----------



## birminghamculture

Man G said:


> I doubt it. Do they still have to give tickets away?


Lol

Well they are 12,000 seats short most weeks, selling out so I think an expansion upto 62,000 is a tad far fetched.


----------



## MoreOrLess

birminghamculture said:


> Lol
> 
> Well they are 12,000 seats short most weeks, selling out so I think an expansion upto 62,000 is a tad far fetched.


The extension was certainly planned when they were last in the prem and it looks like there going to be back in the prem next season.Iif they can stablise there for a couple of years I wouldnt be supprized to see it happen.


----------



## Sikario

We managed 30000 on Saturday, but then the power of the Premiership will mean sell out crowds each week, if and when we go up. We were even drawing in well over 40000 each week when we were relegated a few seasons back. When we were doing really well in the Premiership it was extremely hard to get a ticket, out lowest crowd of the season was over 43,000... and that was in the FA Cup.

Out biggest crowd this season was 43,350 which is far higher than any other Championship club.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Sikario said:


> We managed 30000 on Saturday, but then the power of the Premiership will mean sell out crowds each week, if and when we go up. We were even drawing in well over 40000 each week when we were relegated a few seasons back. When we were doing really well in the Premiership it was extremely hard to get a ticket, out lowest crowd of the season was over 43,000... and that was in the FA Cup.
> 
> Out biggest crowd this season was 43,350 which is far higher than any other Championship club.


It was certainly full for your playoff semi agenst us(Palace) last season. 

If it were not for the all seating policey in the UK the prem would definately beat the budasliga for average attenandance. I'd guess that 2/3's of the clubs could fill 50,000 grounds pretty much every week, heck Man Utd and maybe Arsenal and Chelsea could fill 90,000 every week.


----------



## Xander

Has groundwork for New Anfield really begun? Pictures?


----------



## andysimo123

high_flyer said:


> Not anymore, only made half the profits as they did last year


Profits are down because glazer is tring to take to over so no one is buying shirts or other items but ticket sales are still through the roof. Also the stands are being built(thats costing £40 million) and with spending silly amounts of money on players, the profits will have gone down. You won't see United profits go up untill Glazer pulls out and the ground has been expanded.


----------



## Tri-City Guy

Its a shame they didn't make City of Manchester Statium a little bigger. Then again only MU could pull off a 100,000 plus statium and fill it every time. It like the design of Man City's home though.


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful

andysimo123 said:


> Profits are down because glazer is tring to take to over so no one is buying shirts or other items but ticket sales are still through the roof. Also the stands are being built(thats costing £40 million) and with spending silly amounts of money on players, the profits will have gone down. You won't see United profits go up untill Glazer pulls out and the ground has been expanded.



Half of Rooney's transfer's included.

The turnover's the same. It's just that we've spent big in trasnfer market; the wages have also gone up and we're about to expand the ground.

No surprise really.


----------



## MoreOrLess

*2014 World Cup Stadiums?*

If the WC was to be hosted in one of the countries that I'd guess would be interested(Brazil, Spain, US, England, Austrialia etc) which stadia would you use?

Making guesses at possible extensions/new stadiums that could be built by then in England I'd guess...

New Wembley London - 90,000-100,000

Fully extended Old Trafford Manchester- 90,000-100,000

Extended Twickenham London - 82,000

Fully extended St James Park Newcastle- 70,000

Stadium of Light Sunderland with/without extension - 65,000 or 48,000

New Anfield Liverpool - 61,000

Emirates Stadium London - 60,000

Birmingham Dome - 60,000 

City of Manchester Stadium Manchester - 48,000

Villa Park Birmingham - 45,000

New Bristol Rovers/City stadium - 30,000-40,000

Thats assuming that the RFU would allow Twickenham to be used(Croke park has just opened up so I'd say its not impossible) and that the Millenium Stadium will not be allowed to be used(if it was then you could strap the Bristol stadium and still have games in the south west). I'd geuss that Chelsea will have extended Stamford Bridge more by 2014 so if Twickenham wasnt used they could be instead.


----------



## eddyk

Though i do think when the time comes England will have the best stadiums....cant see Brazil not getting it!

But every one of their stadiums needs alot of work...and a few new ones need to be built!

P.S
Villa Park are expanding to 52,000

P.P.S
Birmingham Dome

Its been in the media recently that a 60,000 seater sports dome is to be built in birmingham!

P.P.P.S
Chelsea have already said they are thinking of increasing to 60,000....and people have also saud they are actually thinking 80,000!

They said the Hotel will go to help expansion....im guessing quite a few surrounding buildings will have to go if they want 80,000


----------



## MoreOrLess

eddyk said:


> Though i do think when the time comes England will have the best stadiums....cant see Brazil not getting it!
> 
> But every one of their stadiums needs alot of work...and a few new ones need to be built!


I'd guess alot of it will depend on whether Sepp Blatter gets another term as Fifa president or not. Really though I didnt intend for this to be bashing one possible bid under another just suggestions of what each bid would entail, they could esqually be for 2018 I spose.



> P.S
> Villa Park are expanding to 52,000


 What exactly are they planning to do, build a new stand or fill in the corners?


> P.P.S
> Birmingham Dome
> 
> Its been in the media recently that a 60,000 seater sports dome is to be built in birmingham!


I'm starting to think that a world cup bid is the only way it will be built.


> P.P.P.S
> Chelsea have already said they are thinking of increasing to 60,000....and people have also saud they are actually thinking 80,000!
> 
> They said the Hotel will go to help expansion....im guessing quite a few surrounding buildings will have to go if they want 80,000


If they did the entire ground in the same style as the newest stand I'd guess it would be around 60-70,000 although I can't see more than 3 london venues being used for a WC.


----------



## Loranga

How many stadiums has to be used for a World Cup tournament? South Korea/Japan used 20, too many in my opinion. Germany will use 12, sounds much more reasonable to me.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Loranga said:


> How many stadiums has to be used for a World Cup tournament? South Korea/Japan used 20, too many in my opinion. Germany will use 12, sounds much more reasonable to me.


France only used 10 if I remmber correctly so I'd guess thats the minium for a 32 team WC.


----------



## eddyk

Villa Park Capacity Increase...

The Club have received planning permission to extend the North Stand. This will involve the 'filling in' of the corners to either side of the North Stand. However there are currently no firm timescales as to when this will take place. When completed the capacity of Villa Park will be increased to 51,000.


----------



## rantanamo

what is the largest geographic distribution that has been given? Would the US need to keep things in one region of the country, or as spread out as last time? I thought last time was far too spread out.

If the whole country is used, I'd say"

Cowboys Park(retractable roof, walls and pitch) - 100,000 for final

Jets Stadium(retractable roof) - 75,000

Colts Stadium(retractable roof and walls) - 75,000 

Reliant Stadium(retractable roof and field trays) - 75,000

New Arizona Cardinals stadium(retractable field and roof) - 65,000

Soldier Field(Simply awesome outdoors) - 65,000

Dolphins Stadium(being renovated with retractable roof and larger club areas) - 75,000

Qwest Field(roof for gradstand) - 70,000

New Vikings Stadium(retractable roof) - 65,000

New Giants Stadium - No details other than a deal has been struck

Whatever stadium a new Los Angeles team ends up at.

Not knowing these FIFA rules of configuration, capacity, covered seats or whatever, others I'd pick are:

Browns Stadium - 73,000
Invesco Field - 73,000
M&T Bank Stadium - 69,000
FedEx Field - 91,000
Daryl K Royal - Texas Memorial - ~114,000 in 2014
Lincoln Financial - 69,000
Bank of America - 73,000
Sanford Stadium(beautiful and continues to expand) - probably ~100,000 in 2014
Lambeau Field


There are many more in this size range or bigger that could be used. These are just my personal pics. There would be no larger collection of nice stadiums for any host unless they plan on spending tens of billions to catch up.


----------



## eddyk

Still those glory supporters bring this club millions of £s every year!

And I love them!


----------



## TheRangers

eddyk said:


> Still those glory supporters bring this club millions of £s every year!
> 
> And I love them!


Millions every year and what's to show for it? One FA cup, one Champions League final (oh and btw thanks for knocking those cockney gloryhunters out!).

Not good enough mate. Give us your tv money and we'll show you how to win things.


----------



## eddyk

"Not good enough mate."

What you on about...Liverpool are the most succesful club in England!

I sure most footballers out there would rather win the FA cup than the Scottish League!


----------



## TheRangers

You weren't making Millions every year when you were winning things...Good to know you are Englands most sucessful team because we all know who is BRITAINS most sucessful team don't we?  

Or does it hurt so much to know that a Scottish club has a higher trophy count than Liverpool?


----------



## eddyk

Not really....If you was to suddenly win 5 European cups I would be miffed!










Maybe have to make this Cabinet a bit bigger in a few weeks time


----------



## TheRangers

eddyk said:


> Not really....If you was to suddenly win 5 European cups I would be miffed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe have to make this Cabinet a bit bigger in a few weeks time


Hey congratulations, well done...you can borrow Celtic's trophy cabinet for the next one as they aren't going to be using theirs for a while yet.

Like I said...give us your TV money and we will show you how to win things.


----------



## bubomb

Without doubt the most successful UK club in Europe has been Liverpool. But do remember, the Scottish league used to be very strong with superb teams in the 60's (Rangers, Celtic, Hibs, even Dunfermline) and more recently great Dundee United and Aberdeen teams who beat the best In Europe (Aberdeen 2 - Real Madrid 1 - cup winners cup final). Only recently has the Scottish league become quite a poor league. Scotland used to produce some of the best players in the world, sadly not anymore. Rangers are by far the most successful club in Scotland with a huge Scottish fanbase, but Liverpool in the 70's & 80's were an outstanding European team. If Rangers and celtic got the TV money that English teams get (not going to happen though), then they would be up there with the best in Europe.


----------



## Zizu

Bayern Munich also doens't by far get the TV money english clubs get. Nevertheless they are among the Top 5 in Europe...


----------



## bubomb

This is true, but Bayern still get far far more TV money than Rangers. Bayern can also rely on good German players, whereas Rangers have to buy lots of foreigners as Scotland no longer produces good players. As Rangers play in a poor league, there is a limit to the quality of player Rangers can attract. Put Rangers in the English or German league, then they would be able to attract the type of players that Liverpool and Bayern sign.


----------



## Jonesy55

TheRangers said:


> we all know who is BRITAINS most sucessful team don't we?


There's probably some village team that's won their league 52 times but as they play against shite then it doesn't really count, same for Rangers I'm afraid 

I'd like to see the Scottish and English leagues merge into a British league, with Rangers and Celtic (and maybe occassionally someone else) we'd have a really strong league. Rangers and Celtic would also get their TV money then.


----------



## bubomb

You seem to forget that Scotland used to have a very strong league with very good teams, who would get to european finals, semis, quaters etc. Only in the last 15 years has the Scottish league become poor. Your best German and English clubs would have struggled against the Scottish teams of the 60's. I also remember Aberdeen and Dundee United pumping the best Europe could offer in the early 80's (Dundee United 5-0 Borussia Munchengladbach)


----------



## Jonesy55

It used to be on a par with Portugal or the Netherlands maybe but it's never been as strong as England, Spain, Germany or Italy. 

How many times has a Scottish team won the European cup/champions league or even the UEFA cup/cup winners cup, now compare this to the records of the other leagues, in the 60s and 70s you were in the second division of euroleagues but you're in the third or fourth.


----------



## Jonesy55

Actually, having just looked at the records, you are also way behind Portugal and the Netherlands.


----------



## bubomb

I think if you compare Scotlands European records in the 60's to that of other leagues, then it will be very close to Englands (if not better), way way ahead of Portugal/France and close to some other big leagues. For a country of 5 million, Scotlands European records in the 60's/early 70's and early 80's were outstding. As for England, who many English clubs have won European trophies in the last 20 years? 3 is the answer. Compare that to Spain and Italy, and you will see who has the very poor European record. 3 finals in over 20 years, for a country of 60 million, is terrible. In fact, come to think of it, Scotland has had 3 teams in European finals in the last 20 years, so we aren't that far behind England (England population 60 million, Scotland population 5 million)


----------



## Jonesy55

bubomb said:


> I think if you compare Scotlands European records in the 60's to that of other leagues, then it will be very close to Englands (if not better), way way ahead of Portugal/France and close to some other big leagues. For a country of 5 million, Scotlands European records in the 60's/early 70's and early 80's were outstding. As for England, who many English clubs have won European trophies in the last 20 years? 3 is the answer. Compare that to Spain and Italy, and you will see who has the very poor European record. 3 finals in over 20 years, for a country of 60 million, is terrible. In fact, come to think of it, Scotland has had 3 teams in European finals in the last 20 years, so we aren't that far behind England (England population 60 million, Scotland population 5 million)


Englands population is 50m not 60m, the UK is 60m in total.

For several of those 20 years we were banned from all competitions and that weakened us for a few years afterwards too. I agree that our recent record in getting to Champions league finals isn't too great, only two finals in the past six years but if you look at how many get to the semis and quarter finals we are consistently strong, our clubs also tend to do quite well in the UEFA cup too.

Even during Scotland's supposed 'Golden age' of the 1960s you only won one Euro cup, no other finalists and no wins in the other tournaments either.

If you look at the overall record since the competitions began in the 50s Scotland is probably 8th or 9th while England is definetlely in the top 3 whichever way you look at it.


----------



## bubomb

scotland had lots of clubs in European finals, semis, quaters in the 60's, check your stats. as for your ban, who's fault was that?


----------



## empersouf

England has some of the best stadia. It's really funny to see huge stadia in the middle of neighboorhoods.


----------



## Be_Happy

Oh shut up the lot of you...

The Scottish league is shit: always was, probably always will be. Rangers and Celtic might as well form a seperate league as they are the only two teams that ever win anything.

The English league is without a doubt the best league in the world. To say the Scottish leaque was ever on par with the English is ridiculous. 

This is also refelected in the quality of the respective national teams: Scotland are shitter than shit, England are on of the better teams. People go to watch Scotland games for a laugh.

I definately agree with the idea of a British league, although this is apparantly already the case with teams such as Cardiff FC playing in the English league.


----------



## Jonesy55

bubomb said:


> scotland had lots of clubs in European finals, semis, quaters in the 60's, check your stats. as for your ban, who's fault was that?


I accept that you weren't bad in the 60s but you weren't exactly world-beaters either, as for the ban i'm not saying English clubs didn't deserve it (although other countries have been punished much more lightly since for hooligan incidents) but it is a valid reason as to why we didn't get to any finals in that time.

I know that Scotland is only a small country with a declining population and a dearth of footballing talent so it's true you haven't done badly considering, but now you are about where you should expect to be.


----------



## Jonesy55

Be_Happy said:


> I definately agree with the idea of a British league, although this is apparantly already the case with teams such as Cardiff FC playing in the English league.


I would like to see a British league, it would give Rangers and Celtic the resources and competition they need while strengthening the competition for the big English clubs too.

You could also have a new team from Belfast or even Dublin if they wanted to join too.


----------



## Be_Happy

@ Bubomb

Well, maybe not when it was formed, but for the past 50 years or so it's been either Celtic or Rangers that has won the league. Infact, the Scottish league is so bad and void of competition that BOTH Ranger and Celtic have managed to win the Scottish league 9 times in a row!


----------



## bubomb

For a population of 5 million, our achievements in the 60's/early 70's/early 80's were superb. but now we are on the level you would expect for a very small country.


----------



## eddyk

The ban was Thatchers fault....she was the one who decided 5 years...probably cost Liverpool alot...IMO the ban was unfair....especialy seeing as Juventus got away scot free!


----------



## bubomb

"but for the past 50 years or so it's been either Celtic or Rangers that has won the league"


erm, no it's not


----------



## bubomb

yes that's right, it was all Thatchers fault, Liverpool fans were nothing to do with it, totally blameless.........again.


perfect example of the 'victim' culture you find everyday in Liverpool. absolutely pathetic. Try and take responsibility for your own actions, instead of blaming everybody else. In Liverpool, it's always somebody else's fault.


----------



## Be_Happy

Since 1981, Celtic have won 39 times. Rangers have won 48 times. The third most succeful team, Hibernian, have won 4 times.

http://worldsoccer.about.com/library/weekly/bl_scotleagwinz.htm


----------



## eddyk

Im not saying we shouldnt of got banned....but Juventus should of gotten banned aswell....and IMO 5 years was too much!

P.S
Im not from Liverpool, Ive never been to Liverpool!


----------



## Jonesy55

Be_Happy said:


> Since 1981, Celtic have won 39 times. Rangers have won 48 times. The third most succeful team, Hibernian, have won 4 times.


I know you do things differently up there but I didn't know you had about 3 or 4 seasons per year!


----------



## Be_Happy

haha, i meant 1891  [I think]

Anyway: thos figures just prove that the Scottish league is useless: there is absolutely no competition at all.


----------



## TheRangers

Be_Happy said:


> Since 1981, Celtic have won 39 times. Rangers have won 48 times. The third most succeful team, Hibernian, have won 4 times.
> 
> http://worldsoccer.about.com/library/weekly/bl_scotleagwinz.htm


Erm...Rangers have won the Scottish league 50 times...

Also Aberdeen are Scotlands third most sucessful team and have won the league the same amount of times than Hibernian.


----------



## Be_Happy

bubomb said:


> "but for the past 50 years or so it's been either Celtic or Rangers that has won the league"
> 
> 
> erm, no it's not


I was simply providing bubomb with evidence to support my view that the Scottish league is void of competition and for that reason is crap. The fact that I miscounted how many times Rangers won the league by 2 is a barely worth mentioning.

The point still stands that Scotland's third most succesful team*s* have won the league 4 times, compared with Rangers who have won it 50 times and Celtic 39 times since 1891.

The Scottish league is crap, crap, crap.


----------



## Jonesy55

TheRangers said:


> Your opinion and lack of knowledge on the subject to me is CRAP, CRAP, CRAP!


It seems quite reasonable to me and most football fans would agree.


----------



## TheRangers

Jonesy55 said:


> It seems quite reasonable to me and most football fans would agree.


You watched a lot of Scottish football then did you?


----------



## Jonesy55

TheRangers said:


> You watched a lot of Scottish football then did you?


You don't need to watch it, the dominance of Rangers and Celtic in the domestic league and their results against teams from other nations in European competition speaks for itself.


----------



## TheRangers

Jonesy55 said:


> You don't need to watch it, the dominance of Rangers and Celtic in the domestic league and their results against teams from other nations in European competition speaks for itself.


So since you have just admitted to me that you don't watch it, how can you possibly comment?

Rangers and Celtic (mainly Rangers) have dominated Scottish football in the last 15 years...correct. But before that, we had Aberdeen, Dundee Utd, Dundee, Hearts and Hibs all challenging. We even had Motherwell taking Rangers close to the league 10 years ago.

I seem to remember Celtic beating Hearts on the last day of the season to steal the league from the Edinburgh side in the late 80's. I remember all Aberdeen had to do in the early 90's was to draw at Ibrox and they would be crowned champions but Rangers beat them 2-0 to clinch the league.

During the 60's Rangers and Celtic may have won the league but since I was born at the time I will tell you that we did not run riot with the leagues infact a lot of teams challenged us the whole way. Kilmarnock even won the league in the 60's. Celtic should have been relegated years ago as well but because the SFA changed the league structure they were allowed to remain in Scotlands top league.

Scottish football was very competitive between 1890-1980's. Then Rangers took control and now Celtic are starting to take control. It's the same in England as well with Man Utd/Arsenal and most recently Chelsea.

So stop showing your ignorance and lack of knowledge to Scottish league. People like Waddel, Baxter e.t.c must be rolling around in their graves knowing their hard work was for nothing because ignorant people like you downsize their efforts.

Disgrace!


----------



## Be_Happy

TheRangers, no one is saying that Rangers and Celtic are crap teams; what I am saying is the Scottish league is crap. And it is. Sport is about competition. There is no competition in the Scottish league.


----------



## Jonesy55

TheRangers said:


> Scottish football was very competitive between 1890-1980's. Then Rangers took control and now Celtic are starting to take control. It's the same in England as well with Man Utd/Arsenal and most recently Chelsea.
> 
> So stop showing your ignorance and lack of knowledge to Scottish league. People like Waddel, Baxter e.t.c must be rolling around in their graves knowing their hard work was for nothing because ignorant people like you downsize their efforts.
> 
> Disgrace!


I don't give a toss about Widdel, Boxter etc, the fact is that the Scottish league is crap and uncompetitive not only because of the total dominance in terms of championships by the old firm which isn't new but because of the margins of victory which is a more recent development. Kilmarnock winning the championship in 1965 doesn't change anything.

Add to this the lack of success in Europe and a neutral observer can only come to one conclusion, of course a Rangers fan would think differently.

I have watched some old firm games on TV and by the looks of it both Rangers and Celtic would do fairly well in The Premiership but after that the other Scottish teams would be in The Championship at best, maybe even League 1. The most amazing thing about the old firm games though is the bigotry on both sides, I didn't realise things were still so neanderthal in Scotland but having heard about the Hearts fans booing the minutes silence for the Pope it's clear that many football fans north of the border are still in the dark ages.


----------



## TheRangers

Jonesy55 said:


> I don't give a toss about Widdel, Boxter etc, the fact is that the Scottish league is crap and uncompetitive not only because of the total dominance in terms of championships by the old firm which isn't new but because of the margins of victory which is a more recent development. Kilmarnock winning the championship in 1965 doesn't change anything.
> 
> Add to this the lack of success in Europe and a neutral observer can only come to one conclusion, of course a Rangers fan would think differently.
> 
> I have watched some old firm games on TV and by the looks of it both Rangers and Celtic would do fairly well in The Premiership but after that the other Scottish teams would be in The Championship at best, maybe even League 1. The most amazing thing about the old firm games though is the bigotry on both sides, I didn't realise things were still so neanderthal in Scotland but having heard about the Hearts fans booing the minutes silence for the Pope it's clear that many football fans north of the border are still in the dark ages.



Are we forgetting the fact that quite a few English teams support booed during the minutes silence for the pope? Maybe it was Scot's in the English terraces, eh?

I can't really be arsed having a debate with you because you are just talking shite.


----------



## Be_Happy

Jonesy55 said:


> I didn't realise things were still so neanderthal in Scotland but having heard about the Hearts fans booing the minutes silence for the Pope it's clear that many football fans north of the border are still in the dark ages.


Keep in mind though, Jonesy, that it's a small minority who cause all the trouble. Similar to how it's a small minority who cause the problems abroad and give the average England fan a bad name. You can't lump us all together.


----------



## Jonesy55

TheRangers said:


> Are we forgetting the fact that quite a few English teams support booed during the minutes silence for the pope?


Really, who was that then?


----------



## CorliCorso

eddyk said:


> "You're joking right? Football has been around for hundreds and hundreds of years and was probably brought to the UK by the Romans. Or are you talking about soccer rather than the more generic "football"...?"
> 
> Noboddy knows who invented kicking a round thing...but we did invent football!


As long as humans have had legs, we've gone around kicking things... the Chinese had a kicking sport thousands of years ago, as did the Japanese - the Vikings particularly enjoyed kicking around people's heads that they'd cut off. But those 'sports' had as much influence on modern-day football as the Penny Farthing did on the Ferrari F355. The Italians had a very similar sport to modern day football, but that had no influence on Association Football.

Football (round ball, 120x70-ish yard pitch, two goals, equal sized teams of about 11) was first codified, and therefore 'invented', in England in the mid 19th century. That's all there is to it.


----------



## CharlieP

CorliCorso said:


> Football (round ball, 120x70-ish yard pitch, two goals, equal sized teams of about 11) was first codified, and therefore 'invented', in England in the mid 19th century. That's all there is to it.


That's not all there is to it! A game called football was around long before then - ball any shape, pitch rather larger, teams consisting one end of the town against the other, neighbouring villages, school Houses etc. Rules varied from location to location (though most allowed handling the ball). A formal set of rules was drawn up at Cambridge in the mid-19th Century, so you can say that association football was 'invented' then, but not football...

I'm not claiming that soccer isn't football - it is! But so is rugby... and gridiron... and Aussie Rules...


----------



## BuffCity

Wembley Stadium - The Rolling Stones are gonna be the first music act to play the new stadium...I bet they fill it! 

British Stadiums rock...ours look like trash.


----------



## MoreOrLess

If your going to push back beyond the avent of association football then it was probabley invented by Mr Ugh in the year 75,000 BC somewhere in sub saharan Africa.


----------



## Lostboy

I agree. I think the definition of a game being started is when a definate set of rules and an organised competition is setup. Those who would trace a games earlier beginnings miss the point, some person hitting a ball with their foot is not football, or if it is, then its beginning are long obscured in prehistory.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Actually the real birth place of football corisponds exactly with the country that Sepp Blatter happens to be visiting.


----------



## bubomb

Big Jock Knew


----------



## ranny fash

Be_Happy said:


> The English league is without a doubt the best league in the world.


errrrrrrr no it really isnt, spanish or italian leagues are far superioir imo. 
mid table spanish teams wud batter ours.


----------



## ranny fash

ha aha ha. chelsea? big club? joke. theres a bigger club 2 divisions below (as of next season).


----------



## ranny fash

btw, our disgraceful relegation to league one is not something im too proud of....


----------



## ciaobellaxo

Big game tonight for Norwich.


----------



## nick_taylor

^^ And thats why their top league teams get battered by our top league teams


----------



## eddyk

Thats why no spanish teams got past the 2nd round in the CL and 2 English teams did!

Italy V England in the CL final

Italy is a 2 team country....la Liga is alot like the prem IMO!


And you never know...Maybe Be_Happy was on about in excitement....which IMO it is the best in the world!


----------



## eddyk

Another large British stadium lost division one...St Marys!










Stadium of light went first....whos next...Old Trafford?


----------



## Fern

ranny fash said:


> btw, our disgraceful relegation to league one is not something im too proud of....


So howcome ur bragging about it!!?? Forest r dead and buried!!


----------



## MoreOrLess

Fern said:


> So howcome ur bragging about it!!?? Forest r dead and buried!!


If you supported your local club you wouldnt be to happy about religation today either.


----------



## Fern

MoreOrLess said:


> If you supported your local club you wouldnt be to happy about religation today either.


It was all a bit messy, chamging managers as they did and all. But I think Southampton hav got the experience and above all the firepower to come straight back up next season.


----------



## brummad

boing boing xx


----------



## ranny fash

Fern said:


> So howcome ur bragging about it!!?? Forest r dead and buried!!


im not bragging. im horrified.


----------



## easysurfer

Manchester united, Manchester city, Newcastle United, Sunderland, Liverpool (new anfield), Aston villa, Middlesborough, Southampton, Coventry new stadium-maybe, Derby county, Arsenal ( Emirates stadium) New wembley. All the stadia from these places could form a world cup in a couple of years allowing for the 2 stadia per city rule. Obviously, there will probably be bigger stadiums by 2018 that would replace some of these smaller ones. All of the above are over 30 000 with many well over that. I think these stadiums would provide for a great England world cup without having to use any from wales or scotland. They shouldn't use stadia from these two countries as it wouldn't be a true England world cup. All the stadiums i've mentioned are modern or have had recent rennovations. It's a shame we didn't win the 2006 world cup mainly due to political reasons rather than the sporting and technical ability.


----------



## MoreOrLess

I'm supprized we havent had any Spainish posters as by 2014 they wont have hosted it in 32 years, the same lenght of time between germanys last WC and 2006. Would be interesting to see who'd get to host the final anyway, Madrid in the Bernabeu or Barcalona in the Camp Nou.


----------



## Lss911

But now spain is biding every competitions???????
That`s nice!!  it is going to be good for my country!! The only better situation was to be hosted in Portugal!
Go spain!


----------



## Fern

I think Portugal and Spain could host it together, that way all stadiums would probably be bigger than 40.000!!


----------



## Edson-CMA

I think a co-host Portugal/Spain, can be great!

1 - Camp Nou (Barcelona)
2 - Santiago Bernabeu (Madrid)
3 - Estádio da Luz (Lisbon)
4 - Estádio do Dragão (Porto)
5 - Olimpico la Cartuja (Sevilla)
6 - Mestalla (Valencia)
7 - Vicente Calderón (Madrid)
8 - Olimpico Montjuic (Barcelona)
9 - Jose Alvalade (Lisbon)
10 - Ruiz de Lopera (Sevilla)
11 - Estádio Municipal (Aveiro)
12 - San Mamés (Bilbao)
13 - Estádio D. Alfonso Henriques (Guimarães)
14 - Anoeta (San Sebastian)


----------



## Q-TIP

BRAZIL FOR SURE


----------



## Lss911

Portugal and Spain? Excelent!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lss911

Apenas se esqueceu de um estádio Edson: o Municipal de Braga! Conhece?


----------



## AcesHigh

MoreOrLess said:


> I'm supprized we havent had any Spainish posters as by 2014 they wont have hosted it in 32 years, the same lenght of time between germanys last WC and 2006. Would be interesting to see who'd get to host the final anyway, Madrid in the Bernabeu or Barcalona in the Camp Nou.


well, Brasil has not hosted it in 55 years. Also, after Europe and Africa, will be South America´s time.


----------



## Loranga

When is it going to be decided? 2007? Does there exist any official bid web sites yet?


----------



## MoreOrLess

Loranga said:


> When is it going to be decided? 2007? Does there exist any official bid web sites yet?


Well SA were desided on last may so I'd guess we'll have to wait until 2008.


----------



## arquero_arba

Fern said:


> I think Portugal and Spain could host it together, that way all stadiums would probably be bigger than 40.000!!


I don't think so. In the bid for Euro 2004 the two "finalists" were Portugal and Spain. And I really don't understand why Spain hasn't bid again.


----------



## brummad

*OG 2012 IMAGES with descriptions only x*

to allow myself to see all the proposals in a thread where there is no slanging matches going on can we all post every 2012 image we have in here. no discussion just piccies 

xx many thanks 

chris


----------



## Gherkin

England is a serious contender for the 2018 world cup. By then the stadiums will all have renovated. Spain deserves something though, it has some excellent stadiums. England for me though, it has PASSION


----------



## hngcm

FIFA has said no to joint bids, so no Portugal/Spain World Cup.


----------



## birminghamculture

*London Olympic Venues*

*Regents park - Baseball Softball and Track Cycling










Excel Arena - Boxing, Judo, Taekwondo, Table Tennis, Weightlifting and Wrestling.










Lords - Archery










Volleyball Arena, Olympic Park










Marathon, Streets of London










Beach Volleyball, Downing Street










Tennis, Wimbledon - First time olympic tennis to be played on grass since 1920










Aquatic Centre, Swimming, Olympic Park



















Equestrian, Greenwich










Track and Field, Olympic Stadium - Olympic Park



















Hockey, Olympic Park










Olympic Park



















The site as it is now










Wembley, Football








*

Millenium Dome, Basketball Gymnastic


----------



## Effer

:rant:NOOOOO! Paris should have won it!!!:rant:


----------



## eddyk

Forgot a few...ill add them later..


----------



## Englishman

Don't forget the dome.


----------



## birminghamculture

effer said:


> :rant:NOOOOO! Paris should have won it!!!:rant:


Dont cry for me Effer, the truth is Paris wasnt good enough, all through its dull days, its sad existance, It'll never win ... the damn olympics 

:hahaha:


----------



## Peyre

birminghamculture said:


> Dont cry for me Effer, the truth is Paris wasnt good enough, all through its dull days, its sad existance, It'll never win ... the damn olympics
> 
> :hahaha:


it will. one day, not for a while though as a developing country will probably get it next.


----------



## Englishman

birminghamculture said:


> Dont cry for me Effer, the truth is Paris wasnt good enough, all through its dull days, its sad existance, It'll never win ... the damn olympics
> 
> :hahaha:


That sounds like a song by Madonna in Evita.


----------



## hngcm

Wembley is so damn sexy.


----------



## Paulo2004

Congratulations London! Congratulations UK !!

Wonderful settings for the various venues, especially the Olympic Park.

I think that in almost all cases as far as the olympics, soccer championships, world expositions etc. is concerned, there are basically two factors that play an important role on the final decision: first, major importance is given to a host city that intends to renovate degradated areas and secondly they like to see new architectural atate-of-the-art sports arenas, as is the case of London.


----------



## Mr. T

British food tastes like crap. :jk:


----------



## JimB

Mr. T said:


> British food tastes like crap. :jk:


I'm sure you're only being funny (in a Jacques Chirac kind of way) but, to be serious for a moment, London is now home to some of the best (and most expensive!) restaurants on the planet. Almost as many great places to choose from as Paris now, probably. Over the past twenty years, there has been a staggering improvement in the overall quality of food in London - at all price levels.

Any visitors for the Olympics won't find trouble getting a good meal.


----------



## MoreOrLess

The footballs also going to be at a few other stadiums around the country isnt it? Old Trafford, The Millenium Stadium, Hampden Park etc


----------



## Mr. T

JimB said:


> I'm sure you're only being funny (in a Jacques Chirac kind of way) but, to be serious for a moment, London is now home to some of the best (and most expensive!) restaurants on the planet. Almost as many great places to choose from as Paris now, probably. Over the past twenty years, there has been a staggering improvement in the overall quality of food in London - at all price levels.
> 
> Any visitors for the Olympics won't find trouble getting a good meal.


Yes I know. I was just kidding. I will get a chance to experiance the food for myself when I visit London next March.


----------



## mumbojumbo

No doubt one of the best facilities in the World. 

Wembley for football and Wimbledon for tennis... Crazy!

Hoever, if the concept of "human muscle" is actually true, I must say I find the track and field stadium a little "gross". Still, it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Mr. T

MoreOrLess said:


> The footballs also going to be at a few other stadiums around the country isnt it? Old Trafford, The Millenium Stadium, Hampden Park etc


They have enough nice stadia in London alone to have the tournament dont they?

Highbury
Wembley
Stamford Bridge
White Hart Lane
Boleyn Ground
Twickenham Stadium

Some of these may need some minor re-furbushing but overall they are all capable of hosting the Olympic football tournamnet.  

GO LONDON 2012!!!!
:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## brummad

olympic tennis at wimbledon...wowowowowowowow.

as for the footy, the brummies welcome you all...should be fun!!


----------



## WeasteDevil

Mr. T said:


> Highbury - *Too small - Being replaced by a better stadium called Ashburton Grove*
> Wembley
> Stamford Bridge - *Too Small (not a 5* UEFA)*
> White Hart Lane - *Way too small (not a 5* UEFA)*
> Boleyn Ground - :lol:
> Twickenham Stadium - *It's a rugby stadium*


They are trying to give the rest of the country a piece of the action, and as football is our national game, this sport makes the most sense. Also, apart from Wembley and Ashburton Grove, the capital does not have football stadia the quality and size of Old Trafford, St James's Park, Millenium Stadium, etc.


----------



## carlspannoosh

The London stadia were not too small. All the stadia mentioned are bigger and are of a higher quality than Windsor Park which is going to be used. Also the Olympics do not require UEFA 5 star stadia. Old Trafford isnt a higher quality stadium than Stamford Bridge its simply bigger.
As far as I am aware the reason why the stadia that have been mentioned are being used is simply to share the football games around Britain and Northern Ireland so that everyone gets a bit of the action.


----------



## Mo Rush

Part of me could not imagine the olympicbeing hosted anywhere else, and now that london has won it still seems surreal,


----------



## Culiat

Windows Media Player: http://www.webcast.ukcouncil.net/ho...sterplan_80.asx
Real Player: http://www.webcast.ukcouncil.net/ho...terplan_80.smil


----------



## Giorgio

Venues look great esp swinmming centre is impressive. I dont lke olympic stadium though.


----------



## egoro

The best venues are virtuals, Madrid has the 80% made of his venues.


----------



## Gherkin

^^^ well the new Wembley stadium and the aquatics centre are well under construction, and Wimbledon and the Dome are already built, adn there is nothing wrong with those stadia. Madrids' facilities will look dated by 2012, London's new Olympic park will look fresh


----------



## satit28

everything looks possible...............
they should have use London Eye of Gymnastic...........!!!!!..........
i like the aqua center..............


----------



## Mr. T

^^
I doubt baseball will still be an Olympic sport in 2012 so I guess those are meaningless.................


----------



## CharlieP

Mr. T said:


> ^^
> I doubt baseball will still be an Olympic sport in 2012 so I guess those are meaningless.................


Hear, hear - hopefully we'll be seeing Rugby Sevens instead


----------



## eddyk

Dont forget Wimbledon...and the Dome...and some others.


----------



## rantanamo

LOL at Athens having better venues. Don't think so. Which ones are being referred to as better?

The bid is not just about venues either. After the vote, judges said they'd be surprised if they went for the types of bids that won the three previous to 2012 again. They like more adaptive re-use bids and as many permanent, very useful venues as they can get, preferring more existing venues because costs are starting to spiral out of control.


----------



## Kuvvaci

carlspannard said:


> You think this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is better than this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :|


it is not being built for Olympics.


----------



## tonymathew

but it will be used for it


----------



## eddyk

Yeah only 2 venues are being built just for the Olympics...the rest were being built anyway.

Which goes back to the temporary Aquatics centre.

The thing was going to start Construction early 2006 even if we didnt get the Olympics.


----------



## Mo Rush

Kuvvaci said:


> Sorry, but except aquatic center, London's venues are very behind of Athens, although it will be 8 years later. Please out the all complexes side by side and say, Athens is much more better and will be better than London even in 2012.
> 
> I am sure London deserved the Olympics, because people wanted it so much, more thn other candiates. But not because it has the best venues... Please no offence, and don't misunderstand me. I am not attacking...


Am i supposed to respond, am i going mad or did i just read that athens venues are better than London, i must be going crazy, surely

Step One: main stadiums london wins hands down even with the current design which will probably be changed, secondly the aquatic centre will b way advanced, the velodrome will go through a design competition making it instantly better than the athens venue, which basically just got a new roof (same can be said about the stadium), thirdly WIMBLEDON!!!! there is no better tennis venue in the world??? Rowing!!!! this venue is sparkling its actually already in use and its cultural and sporting legacy is HUGE, its simply what the olympics needs from a rowing venue as athens rowing venues light bulbs fall out (that is what i read), the indoor halls will be amazing using a technique making it able to reconstruct them in parts of london that need them and their design will be excellent, the fencing centre wil be better than athens, the IBC and MPC will be better hands down londons media demands will be much much more, the hockey centre, even cape town has a better hockey venue than athens had, londons design wil be awesome and even the prelim design we see today is better, archery at lords of course is in a way not comparable to using the venue used in athens but lords is the home of cricket!!! uh... the football STADIA!!!!!!! england is where it football began there is wembley, old trafford ATHENS DOESNT EVEN Come close, south africa's 2010 football venues even will be much better than the athens venues and hey london might even have more than 1,000 people in the stadium for football matches more like 30-50,000 at each match!!!! equestrian will be amazing, and so will beach volleyball, i dont even want to continue im just shocked!!

are u from this planet or visiting for mars??


----------



## Bikkel

Great relief to see baseball and softball disappear. A baseball stadium in Regent's Park? That would be like treason. Archery moves to Regent's Park - free tickets for young Mr Ferry and his aristocats, 20/20 Cricket @ Lord's or The Oval.

More renderings of the Olympic Stadium available? Now it looks like as if a tennis racket manufacturer had a go at making kites.


----------



## Kuvvaci

You don't have to be agre with me. We don't have to be agree, this is democracy. No need to get crazy for my comment...

And yes, I believe Athens complexes are better and more aesthetic than London's future complexes. Wimbledon is old style srchitecture, Athens' is better. The Dome looks like a circus tent, and actually it is not a real dome or sport complex. If it was here, I would be ashamed to have it and show the world as " look what a perfect architecture"... Olympic park design is very far behind the Canatrava's perfect design. It is like a mess soupe, so ugly. Also Webley's arch is the copy of Athens  they added this arch and it doesn2t look natural at this design. 

Athens has a unity wich London's complexes have not. One complex plkay rumba, other plays jazz. Not any aesthetic harmony.

And please at least look at Athens baseball and other stadiums. London doesn't have any Piece and Friendship stadium. And where the beachvoley games will be host in London. Athens did it in a special stadium.


----------



## Genç

London venues look great, when construction is at full speed, I might head to the site and take some pics 

Is there any more information on LDN's olympic stadium? - it looks fabulous!


----------



## eddyk

The Arch holds up the roof...its wasnt just 'added on'...and was designed back in 1997

You can not say one thing wrong about the dome...appart of Wembley it is my favorite Venue...
Maybe you should Visit the Dome thread in this section.



'Wimbledon is old style srchitecture, Athens' is better'

Taking the Piss?


----------



## Kuvvaci

eddyk said:


>


My friend, I can't understand how can you build such ugly things wich destory a classical city like London and proud of it :eek2: It is a hug ugly circus tent, nothing else, no aesthetic, no architrcutr. Just killing london, and you are watching the sorrow of one of the most beauiful cities of the world. I can't believe you.


----------



## eddyk

Or the progression of one of the most beautiful cities in the world.

Most people would kill for something like that in their city...The media are calling the dome a city within a city.

Make a poll....London Venues V Athens Venues (if you dare)....I know who will win.


----------



## Mo Rush

Kuvvaci said:


> My friend, I can't understand how can you build such ugly things wich destory a classical city like London and proud of it :eek2: It is a hug ugly circus tent, nothing else, no aesthetic, no architrcutr. Just killing london, and you are watching the sorrow of one of the most beauiful cities of the world. I can't believe you.


ure funny maybe even more crazy then some of the greeks who thought adding a roof to a bowl made it the best stadium ever,are u telling me athens tennis centre, is better than wimbledon!!! there is no opinion allowed there it is fact that wimbledon is better, im usually very open to opinions and people whi disagree but some of ur views are just absurd... what next? ur local park is better than regents park?


----------



## Genç

although it must be remembered that when the dome was unveiled it didn't exactly recieve the most positive of remarks from the press...


----------



## eddyk

It wasotn for the dome itself though...alot of people like the Dome...it was for the crap inside.


----------



## Mo Rush

*THE BETTER ARCHERY VENUE??*

I have a question for the London people, is it final that lords will no longer be used and regents park will now host archery, due to baseball no longer being part of the 2012 list this would mean that newlands cricket stadium no longer was needed for baseball and that robben island where nelson mandela was held which IMO was a nice venue for archery would be in competition with hosting archery at newlands which was kinda like using lords for archery in london... SO my question, which is better for hosting archery taking all things into account, 

ROBBEN ISLAND(temp venue) as in sydney



















view from robben island is just spectacular











OR NEWLANDS CRICKET STADIUM (existing venue) with great views as well and seating etc. already in place..


----------



## eddyk

Where did you hear Lords wont be used?


----------



## Kuvvaci

eddyk said:


> Or the progression of one of the most beautiful cities in the world.
> 
> Most people would kill for something like that in their city...The media are calling the dome a city within a city.
> 
> Make a poll....London Venues V Athens Venues (if you dare)....I know who will win.


do it yourself at the Euroscrapers...


----------



## Kuvvaci

BTW, the thing you call progess is the disrespectfulness against your ancestors who built this city with their loves. You are buildings boxes and tents and call them building. This is destorying a culture. You are not America... 

I thought such things happen only in Turkey :dunno: as I see London is the same. I can call both London and Istanbul as losing cities. My Turkish fellows are like you when they see the ugly skyscrapers in Istanbul... Same thing, pitty...


----------



## eddyk

Why not in this section?


----------



## nick_taylor

Kuvvaci said:


> You don't have to be agre with me. We don't have to be agree, this is democracy. No need to get crazy for my comment...
> 
> And yes, I believe Athens complexes are better and more aesthetic than London's future complexes. Wimbledon is old style srchitecture, Athens' is better. The Dome looks like a circus tent, and actually it is not a real dome or sport complex. If it was here, I would be ashamed to have it and show the world as " look what a perfect architecture"... Olympic park design is very far behind the Canatrava's perfect design. It is like a mess soupe, so ugly. Also Webley's arch is the copy of Athens  they added this arch and it doesn2t look natural at this design.
> 
> Athens has a unity wich London's complexes have not. One complex plkay rumba, other plays jazz. Not any aesthetic harmony.
> 
> And please at least look at Athens baseball and other stadiums. London doesn't have any Piece and Friendship stadium. And where the beachvoley games will be host in London. Athens did it in a special stadium.


How is Wimbledon old school? Difference being that Wimbledon will be used every year for the world's most watched tennis tournament and Athen's tennis courts?

Well I dunno how anyone could call the Dome a circus tent - its a permanent roof structure that will hold an arena larger than any other in Europe, let alone Greece.

Calatrava's 'perfect design' left out one thing: it won't be used for much after the Olympics. Thats the difference, London is building these arenas and stadiums and using current stadia that will be used.

The Wembley Arch dates back before even Athens thought about putting forward an Olympic bid, it wasn't just added on.

The beach volleyball will be played on Horse Guards Parade surrounded by historical buildings in a temporary arena...afterall volleyball is one of the least played global games and does not require a permanent arena. On another note, London has more 20,000+ capacity stadiums than all of Greece (10-8) and to top it off London is currently building more.

Get a life.


----------



## Mr. T

^^
What is he not allowed to have his own opinion?

BTW The Olympics Stadium as well as many other venues are being used currently in Greece so I dont know where you got that info from.

Olympic Stadium- AEK Athens football team
Indoor Hall- Panathinaikos Basketball team
Aquatic Center-Will be used if Athens is selected to host the 2006 Aquatic World Championships(it is the front runner right now)


Also ofcourse the London stadiums will better than those of Athens. They will be 8 years more advanced. That is only natural. Like Athens venues for the large part were more modern than those of Sydney, Sydneys venues were more modern than those of Brcelona, etc.............

Also I think it is funny that someone would actually make an Athens vs. London venues thread since London does not acutally have any real venues yet. That is like how Brits always say they're favorite stadium right now is Wembley even though it is not completed yet.lol.


----------



## eddyk

Old Wembley was my favorite stadium also....Im sure its the same for most brits.

And that aponion was vergeing on trolling...he was finding something wrong with all our venues. Even saying the Athens venues beat all of Londons except for the Aquatics centre...Of course were were going to respond to that.


----------



## birminghamculture

Genç said:


> although it must be remembered that when the dome was unveiled it didn't exactly recieve the most positive of remarks from the press...


Yeh but it was because it was massively over priced and late. The dome itself is a masterpiece.

Kuvvaci - You're a pillik that has far to much national pride rather then sense. Athens tennis park better then Wimbledon? Athens stadium better then Wembley or the new Olympic stadium? better aquatics centre? better velodrome? better setting for volleyball etc.

You really a dumb person.


----------



## Mo Rush

nick-taylor said:


> How is Wimbledon old school? Difference being that Wimbledon will be used every year for the world's most watched tennis tournament and Athen's tennis courts?
> 
> Well I dunno how anyone could call the Dome a circus tent - its a permanent roof structure that will hold an arena larger than any other in Europe, let alone Greece.
> 
> Calatrava's 'perfect design' left out one thing: it won't be used for much after the Olympics. Thats the difference, London is building these arenas and stadiums and using current stadia that will be used.
> 
> The Wembley Arch dates back before even Athens thought about putting forward an Olympic bid, it wasn't just added on.
> 
> The beach volleyball will be played on Horse Guards Parade surrounded by historical buildings in a temporary arena...afterall volleyball is one of the least played global games and does not require a permanent arena. On another note, London has more 20,000+ capacity stadiums than all of Greece (10-8) and to top it off London is currently building more.
> 
> Get a life.



what really made me think i was crazy was when he suggested that if u compare each venue athens would come out tops, i mean londons six proposed football venues alone topple athens, i think i shud do an ONLINE comparison, well here we go 26 sports london needs 14 better venues to win SO

: Olympic STadium London 1 - 0 Athens - please dont tell me how amazing a roof on an outdated bowl is.


















:Aquatic Centre London 2 - Athens 0 no argument needed


























The Dome London 3 - Athens 0 



















please dont convince me that make shift indoor arena in athens is better than a 20-000 seater state of the art arend
London has six better football venues including wembley old trafford but this excludes the main olympic stadium already counted, therefore
but u gotta love all the "athletics track" football venues i mean really








































am i mistake all do the last four of the above look the same mmmm....



















































London 8 - Athens 0
Tennis Centre - Wimbledon cannot be beaten


















London 9 - Athens 0

Rowing im not even gonna compare how much better Londons is and hey Londons rowing venue is still gonna be used after the games 
London 10 - Athens 0

The Sailing venue at Weymouth much better and already used for international events

Equestrian at horse guards palace come on what an amazing backdrop!!
London 12- Athens 0

The Hockey Venues im sure we all saw the rendering of the london 2012 hockey venue which is without a doubt better than the make shift uninspired athens hockey venue...wow athens such an inspired hockey venue design


















London 13- Athens 0

OH look London leads now just find two more venues that lond proposes that is better than that Peristeri or Galatsi hall and London wud have won soo...KUvacci i dont see ur point, u said head to athens wins ??? uh heloo???


----------



## Mo Rush

Wait another thing he first complains the DOME ruins the heritage and image and then he calls wimbledon OLD SCHOOL?????? hahahaha im def going insane someone help me


----------



## Kuvvaci

except aqustic center in all fact Athens is better  how can you copare this circus tent with the peace and friendship stadium... If we come to the stadiums, size doesn't matter, they are too shapless and ugly, actually all complexes are shapless and there is not any aesthetic harmony. so you brought everything side by side and supporiority of Athens appeared against London, although yourAthens photos are taken before the games when construction was going on...  

Plz don't name the Dome again, because it is the shame of the arhcitecture history. Also disrespectfullness to Michelangelo... You don2t have nay right to be disrespectfull to Michelangelo


----------



## eddyk

Sorry Michelangelo


----------



## Kuvvaci

ATHENS









This is a real sport hall, not tent









This is an art work and reflecton of the historical sources.
Historical agora (stoa of Athens)









And today (why didn't you show these Mo Rush?)


















This is a real roof, not ten, look at the harmony of the materials and the shapes. Can't you realize the real art of Calatrava?










*AND*
I am having fun actually... I realized that you can get angry very easily 

But, honestly, beside everything, I really didn't like the architecture of London Olympic complex. It is not a professional work unfortunatelly


----------



## eddyk

Nah...The Dome beats all of them...

How about a O2 Arena (The Dome) V Peace & Friendship Stadium

The O2 Arena...The Largest Arena in the world (size) and the Largest in Europe (Capacity)
Oh and its Under Construction.


----------



## Mo Rush

kuvacci is on something!!! im convinced..


----------



## Guest

I'm suprised people get away with this stuff on the world forums...


----------



## ExSydney

The Greeks are sooo funny....

LOL...

Go London


----------



## Mo Rush

ExSydney said:


> The Greeks are sooo funny....
> 
> LOL...
> 
> Go London


i agree, some of them are, what next??? bejing venues are not better than athens? or how about athens stadium is the most modern stadium in the world ? or how bout athens tennis centre is better than wimbledon or even? mm... athens had venues filled to capacity??

these statements are absurd


----------



## Christos7

ExSydney said:


> The Greeks are sooo funny....
> 
> LOL...
> 
> Go London



You realize there aren't any Greeks arguing here don't you? Do you even bother to read the thread?


@ Mo Rush, you have to be one of the biggest idiots I haver ever seen on these forums. For fucks sake shut the hell up already!! We get it, you didn't like Athens!! 


And btw, I don't think there is a soul alive who doesn't think London's venues should be better, they are taking place 8 years after ours, and the English are a huge country with endless pockets to spend, the freaking host city alone is the size of our whole country!! :| 


I can't wait for the London Olympics, I am looking forward to it. They will most likely have a tough act to follow after Beijing! Olympics are something that should be celebrated as a world event, not an excuse to take out racist bigoted views on the host nation..... (which seems all to often!!)


----------



## Mo Rush

i liked the athens games very much saying the venues were better than londonwell thats going a bit too far...


----------



## Christos7

nick-taylor said:


> How is Wimbledon old school? Difference being that Wimbledon will be used every year for the world's most watched tennis tournament and Athen's tennis courts?
> 
> Well I dunno how anyone could call the Dome a circus tent - its a permanent roof structure that will hold an arena larger than any other in Europe, let alone Greece.
> 
> Calatrava's 'perfect design' left out one thing: it won't be used for much after the Olympics. Thats the difference, London is building these arenas and stadiums and using current stadia that will be used.
> 
> The Wembley Arch dates back before even Athens thought about putting forward an Olympic bid, it wasn't just added on.
> 
> Get a life.



Wimbledon shits all over Athens Tennis Centre for the sheer history factor, let alone the fact ours was a boring and plain design.... I don't even know why there is a discussion...

As far as the Olympic Stadium, I don't know why the need for a potshot but maybe you should get a bit more informed before making statements... Since the Olympics in 2004, the Olympic Stadium has hosted:


Athens Super Grand Prix Tsiklitira 2005 (Athletics)











The Acropolis Rally 2005 (huge success)




























http://www.acropolisrally.gr/upload/images/1119866572.jpg



And it is the home stadium of 2 Athens football clubs... (AEK and Panathinaikos)


What do you consider regular usage?





> The beach volleyball will be played on Horse Guards Parade surrounded by historical buildings in a temporary arena...afterall volleyball is one of the least played global games and does not require a permanent arena. On another note, London has more 20,000+ capacity stadiums than all of Greece (10-8) and to top it off London is currently building more.



And ofcourse London/England should have bigger stadiums, your population is 5x ours. And you want to take about history? How about the Marathon run on it's ORIGINAL course? Races taking place under the Acropolis? Archery in the first modern Olympic Stadium? Athletics in ANCIENT OLYMPIA - ehem, birthplace of the Olympic Games. 

Please people....


----------



## Christos7

Mo Rush said:


> i liked the athens games very much saying the venues were better than londonwell thats going a bit too far...



Well ok, then we completely agree. It's just every time I visit this forum I see you putting down Athens, I don't understand why.... London should and most likely will far surpass the majority if not all of Athens venues. As well it should....


----------



## Barsby

i just hope the weather holds out for the whole 2 weeks


----------



## Mo Rush

Christos7 said:


> Well ok, then we completely agree. It's just every time I visit this forum I see you putting down Athens, I don't understand why.... London should and most likely will far surpass the majority if not all of Athens venues. As well it should....


my apologies i think i just got agitated that someone had the nerve to suggest wimbledon is old school, anyway no hard feelinsg too little time for anger


----------



## Mr. T

You guys Kuvvaci is Turkish, not Greek so dont say shit like "Greeks are so funny". 

Christos and I have stated that Londons venues will snd should be better than Athens. If they wont be then I am really worried about the success of the London games.

The Athens venues are sate of the art and better than those of any Olympics past. This is natural, just like the Beijing venues will be better than thos of Athens and those of London better than those of Beijing.

Also Christos who cares if this idiot Mo Rush hates the Athens Olympics. The rest of the world media loved them (countrless articles to prove it).

As if Cape town will ever get the Olympics.......................................

KUALA LUMPUR 2020!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Manchester 2032...


----------



## Sikario

Are there any plans to build a new Villa Park or at least increase the capacity? When looking at the football venues, it certainly stands out as being the only one disappointing stadium, at the moment anyway. I understand that they've obviously picked stadiums from different cities but surely the City of Manchester stadium or the Stadium of Light would be better choices. I'd much prefer the Stadium of Light over St James Park to be honest, but then I am a Sunderland fan. Plus there's also the new Anfield to think about.

And why isn't Ashburton Grove being used? It's just down the road from the Olympic Park.


----------



## Madman

EarlyBird said:


> Manchester 2032...


More like 2132 EarlyBird !


----------



## Mo Rush

kuala lumpur?? bwahahahha, i think we should start talking about the nice athens venues now, thats the next step to improve relations with greeks.


----------



## raswok15

Mo Rush I normally respect peoples opinions but your comments are very condescending first you rubbish Athens and then as you say to "imporve relations with Greeks" you actually insult another nation and their capital - Kuala Lumpur. 

I suspect you know very little about Kuala Lumpur, and make ignorant comments ..going by the evidence of your previous posts. 

I am a Londoner and I am very proud of my home city (in my opinion the best in the world) but also realise there are other places in this world that are capable of holding a good olympics (or altleast should not be discounted withouting considering there capabilities) and do not start biting as soon as someone suggest or thinks that they maybe able to hold good olympics or that some other venues might by better. 

Here's just a taste of some of the buldings in Kuala Lumpur for you to bear in mind to give a taster of what kind of venues Kuala Lumpur may be able to offer (also Kuala Lumpur held the 1998 commenwealth games which were acclaimed by much of the media - so they do have some recent experience of running a major games).....
Skyline:

















































Transport examples (airport and monorail) :

















Atheletics stadium (already built - 100,000 !!!! allseater)


----------



## Monkey

*LONDON LONDINIUM!!*


----------



## Mo Rush

ok ok raswok, ive been to KL. the "bwahahaha" i agree was unncecesary. no further comments then about other cities.


----------



## birminghamculture

Sikario said:


> Are there any plans to build a new Villa Park or at least increase the capacity? When looking at the football venues, it certainly stands out as being the only one disappointing stadium, at the moment anyway. I understand that they've obviously picked stadiums from different cities but surely the City of Manchester stadium or the Stadium of Light would be better choices. I'd much prefer the Stadium of Light over St James Park to be honest, but then I am a Sunderland fan. Plus there's also the new Anfield to think about.
> 
> And why isn't Ashburton Grove being used? It's just down the road from the Olympic Park.


Villa want to expand well over 50,000 within the next 10 years. Wether or not its done by 2012 is a completely different story. David Gold has just outlined plans that Birmingham City have his full backing for a new 50-60,000 super stadium which is aiming for completion by 2009 and will definately be completed before the Olympics. That would more then likely be the chosen Birmingham stadium.


----------



## raswok15

Mo Rush said:


> ok ok raswok, ive been to KL. the "bwahahaha" i agree was unncecesary. no further comments then about other cities.


.....agreed :grouphug: 



The main olympic park and stadium designs looks awesome. 

London IMO will without doubt become the stadia capital of the world in 2012 (arguably already is!). ..New Wembley (90,000) to be completed soon, Twickenham south stand expansion work started in last few days (82,000), ofcourse new Olympic Stadium (80,000), Ashburton (60,000) next year, Dome Arena (23,000) in a few years and ofcourse many other large, medium and small existing stadia!! Not many cities have one stadia over 80,000 let alone 3. :cucumber:


----------



## eddyk

OK just to clear up something...


The aquatics centre is NOT temporary...but the 20,000 capacity is...

It will be reduced to 3,500 after the games.


----------



## Christos7

Venues look awsome. kay:


----------



## brummad

right here goes, all the info i can find in one post:

New Venues in the Stratford Olympic Park.

1. Olympic Stadium
*capacity: 80000
*HOK sport have been working on the plot blueprint, tender for stadium design will be advertised in October 2005. 
*cost: £250million
*completion: 2011
*legacy: reduced capacity to 25000 home of planned institute of sports and sports medicine and will earn revenue from events, office and retail units, conferences and and will be run by a non-profit org









2. Aquatics Centre
*Capacity: 20000
*design chosen (cant remember her name) work started on site
*cost: £70million
*completion: 2008
*legacy: reduced capacity to 3500
*retains 2 X 50m pools and diving pool for public use, other facilities moved elsewhere in UK.









3. Velodrome & BMX
* Capacity: 6000 for each
* work is underway site clearance.
* cost: £37 million
*completion: 2008
* legacy: capacity of velodrome down to 3000 BMX facilities remain no capacity but still able to fit temp stands.

4. Hockey Complex
* Capacity: 15000 outdoor main arena, 5000 secondary outdoor arena
* consists of two main pitches (water based) and one warm up pitch
* cost: £90 million
* completion: 2011
* legacy: 5000 arena remains, other pitches retained for training purposes and club use.









5: Multi Sport Complex
* Four Arenas seating 34000 between them
* cost: £100million
* completion: 2011
* sports: basketball, handball, volleyball, modern pentathlon, fencing.
* legacy: one arena will remain others will relocate to other parts of UK.









6. Hard court tennis centre
* used only for training and paralympic wheelchair tennis competition (thought to be temporary)

Other New Venues 

1. Greenwhich Peninsual Halls 1 and 2
* temp venue with 6000 capacity
* next to the dome
* cost: £14
* sports: badminton, table tennis and rythmic gymnastics
* legacy: relocated to elsewhere in UK

2. The O2 arena (The dome)
* capacity: 20000
* basketball finals and artistic gymnastics and trampolining
* cost: unknown
* completion: no idea but withing the next 2 years due to events already booked in.
* legacy: remains as an arena with surrounding entertainment complex as planned.









3. Boxbourne slamon canoe centre
* capacity: temp 12000
* cost: £14million
* completion 2011
* legacy: becomes white water rafting and training centre (SE version of nottingham)

Existing Venues

1. Wembley
* capacity 90000
* Cost: £757million
* completion: 2006
* legacy: the finest stadium on this planet of ours









2. Wimbledon
* capacity: bloody loads and loads (centre court holds 15K alone)
* putting a roof on centre court (retractable)
* cost: £600K
* completion not long now
* legacy: remains best tennis tournament venue in the world









3. Lords/Regents Park
* archery comp will either be at Lords Pavillion or the park
* unsure due to baseball and softball being removed from games in 2012.

4. Horse Guards Parade
* beach volleyball
* capacity: 15000
* temporary









5. Hyde park
* capacity for end of triathlon and cycling: 10000
* cost £6million

6. Greenwich Park Horse arena
* capacity: 23000
*cost: £8.8 million
*temporary









7. ExCel Centre
* 4 arenas within the hall each with capacities of between 6 and 10k total capacity 32000
* all temp arenas in the hall will be dismantled
* hosts boxing, judo, taekwondo, weightlifting, wrestling
* cost £21million









8. Royal Artillery Barracks
* capacity: 7500
* indoor shooting hall
* cost: £18million
* legacy: hall moved elsewhere in UK

9. Eton Dorney Rowing and flat canoe lake
* capacity: 30000
* cost: £6.3million
* completed

10. Weald country park mountain bike centre
* capacity: 3000 temp around park
* cost £5million

11. Weymouth-Portland
* already open
* natural bowl inlet
* unlimited capacity due to bowl
* only media centre to build
* cost: £3.3million

12. Football Venues

all below will be expanded so minimum capacity is 52,000 (villa park and hampden park)

Hampden Park in Glasgow
Millenium Stadium in Cardiff
Villa Park in Birmingham (maybe new City of Bham stadium by then)
Old Trafford in manchester
St James park in Newcastle
Windsor Park in Belfast

final and wembley of course.

i think thats everything guys. xx chris

if there is anything i have missed out feel free to add on.


----------



## eddyk

brummad said:


> right here goes, all the info i can find in one post:
> 
> New Venues in the Stratford Olympic Park.
> 
> 1. Olympic Stadium
> *capacity: 80000
> *HOK sport have been working on the plot blueprint, tender for stadium design will be advertised in October 2005.
> *cost: £250million
> *completion: 2011
> *legacy: reduced capacity to 25000 home of planned institute of sports and sports medicine and will earn revenue from events, office and retail units, conferences and and will be run by a non-profit org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Aquatics Centre
> *Capacity: 20000
> *design chosen (cant remember her name) work started on site
> *cost: £70million
> *completion: 2008
> *legacy: reduced capacity to 3500
> *retains 2 X 50m pools and diving pool for public use, other facilities moved elsewhere in UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Velodrome & BMX
> * Capacity: 6000 for each
> * work is underway site clearance.
> * cost: £37 million
> *completion: 2008
> * legacy: capacity of velodrome down to 3000 BMX facilities remain no capacity but still able to fit temp stands.
> 
> 4. Hockey Complex
> * Capacity: 15000 outdoor main arena, 5000 secondary outdoor arena
> * consists of two main pitches (water based) and one warm up pitch
> * cost: £90 million
> * completion: 2011
> * legacy: 5000 arena remains, other pitches retained for training purposes and club use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5: Multi Sport Complex
> * Four Arenas seating 34000 between them
> * cost: £100million
> * completion: 2011
> * sports: basketball, handball, volleyball, modern pentathlon, fencing.
> * legacy: one arena will remain others will relocate to other parts of UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Hard court tennis centre
> * used only for training and paralympic wheelchair tennis competition (thought to be temporary)
> 
> Other New Venues
> 
> 1. Greenwhich Peninsual Halls 1 and 2
> * temp venue with 6000 capacity
> * next to the dome
> * cost: £14
> * sports: badminton, table tennis and rythmic gymnastics
> * legacy: relocated to elsewhere in UK
> 
> 2. The O2 arena (The dome)
> * capacity: 20000
> * basketball finals and artistic gymnastics and trampolining
> * cost: unknown
> * completion: no idea but withing the next 2 years due to events already booked in.
> * legacy: remains as an arena with surrounding entertainment complex as planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Boxbourne slamon canoe centre
> * capacity: temp 12000
> * cost: £14million
> * completion 2011
> * legacy: becomes white water rafting and training centre (SE version of nottingham)
> 
> Existing Venues
> 
> 1. Wembley
> * capacity 90000
> * Cost: £757million
> * completion: 2006
> * legacy: the finest stadium on this planet of ours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Wimbledon
> * capacity: bloody loads and loads (centre court holds 15K alone)
> * putting a roof on centre court (retractable)
> * cost: £600K
> * completion not long now
> * legacy: remains best tennis tournament venue in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Lords/Regents Park
> * archery comp will either be at Lords Pavillion or the park
> * unsure due to baseball and softball being removed from games in 2012.
> 
> 4. Horse Guards Parade
> * beach volleyball
> * capacity: 15000
> * temporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Hyde park
> * capacity for end of triathlon and cycling: 10000
> * cost £6million
> 
> 6. Greenwich Park Horse arena
> * capacity: 23000
> *cost: £8.8 million
> *temporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. ExCel Centre
> * 4 arenas within the hall each with capacities of between 6 and 10k total capacity 32000
> * all temp arenas in the hall will be dismantled
> * hosts boxing, judo, taekwondo, weightlifting, wrestling
> * cost £21million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Royal Artillery Barracks
> * capacity: 7500
> * indoor shooting hall
> * cost: £18million
> * legacy: hall moved elsewhere in UK
> 
> 9. Eton Dorney Rowing and flat canoe lake
> * capacity: 30000
> * cost: £6.3million
> * completed
> 
> 10. Weald country park mountain bike centre
> * capacity: 3000 temp around park
> * cost £5million
> 
> 11. Weymouth-Portland
> * already open
> * natural bowl inlet
> * unlimited capacity due to bowl
> * only media centre to build
> * cost: £3.3million
> 
> 12. Football Venues
> 
> all below will be expanded so minimum capacity is 52,000 (villa park and hampden park)
> 
> Hampden Park in Glasgow
> Millenium Stadium in Cardiff
> Villa Park in Birmingham (maybe new City of Bham stadium by then)
> Old Trafford in manchester
> St James park in Newcastle
> Windsor Park in Belfast
> 
> final and wembley of course.
> 
> i think thats everything guys. xx chris
> 
> if there is anything i have missed out feel free to add on.


..


----------



## eddyk

brummad said:


> right here goes, all the info i can find in one post:
> 
> New Venues in the Stratford Olympic Park.
> 
> 1. Olympic Stadium
> *capacity: 80000
> *HOK sport have been working on the plot blueprint, tender for stadium design will be advertised in October 2005.
> *cost: £250million
> *completion: 2011
> *legacy: reduced capacity to 25000 home of planned institute of sports and sports medicine and will earn revenue from events, office and retail units, conferences and and will be run by a non-profit org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Aquatics Centre
> *Capacity: 20000
> *design chosen (cant remember her name) work started on site
> *cost: £70million
> *completion: 2008
> *legacy: reduced capacity to 3500
> *retains 2 X 50m pools and diving pool for public use, other facilities moved elsewhere in UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Velodrome & BMX
> * Capacity: 6000 for each
> * work is underway site clearance.
> * cost: £37 million
> *completion: 2008
> * legacy: capacity of velodrome down to 3000 BMX facilities remain no capacity but still able to fit temp stands.
> 
> 4. Hockey Complex
> * Capacity: 15000 outdoor main arena, 5000 secondary outdoor arena
> * consists of two main pitches (water based) and one warm up pitch
> * cost: £90 million
> * completion: 2011
> * legacy: 5000 arena remains, other pitches retained for training purposes and club use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5: Multi Sport Complex
> * Four Arenas seating 34000 between them
> * cost: £100million
> * completion: 2011
> * sports: basketball, handball, volleyball, modern pentathlon, fencing.
> * legacy: one arena will remain others will relocate to other parts of UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Hard court tennis centre
> * used only for training and paralympic wheelchair tennis competition (thought to be temporary)
> 
> Other New Venues
> 
> 1. Greenwhich Peninsual Halls 1 and 2
> * temp venue with 6000 capacity
> * next to the dome
> * cost: £14
> * sports: badminton, table tennis and rythmic gymnastics
> * legacy: relocated to elsewhere in UK
> 
> 2. The O2 arena (The dome)
> * capacity: 20000
> * basketball finals and artistic gymnastics and trampolining
> * cost: unknown
> * completion: no idea but withing the next 2 years due to events already booked in.
> * legacy: remains as an arena with surrounding entertainment complex as planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Boxbourne slamon canoe centre
> * capacity: temp 12000
> * cost: £14million
> * completion 2011
> * legacy: becomes white water rafting and training centre (SE version of nottingham)
> 
> Existing Venues
> 
> 1. Wembley
> * capacity 90000
> * Cost: £757million
> * completion: 2006
> * legacy: the finest stadium on this planet of ours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Wimbledon
> * capacity: bloody loads and loads (centre court holds 15K alone)
> * putting a roof on centre court (retractable)
> * cost: £600K
> * completion not long now
> * legacy: remains best tennis tournament venue in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Lords/Regents Park
> * archery comp will either be at Lords Pavillion or the park
> * unsure due to baseball and softball being removed from games in 2012.
> 
> 4. Horse Guards Parade
> * beach volleyball
> * capacity: 15000
> * temporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Hyde park
> * capacity for end of triathlon and cycling: 10000
> * cost £6million
> 
> 6. Greenwich Park Horse arena
> * capacity: 23000
> *cost: £8.8 million
> *temporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. ExCel Centre
> * 4 arenas within the hall each with capacities of between 6 and 10k total capacity 32000
> * all temp arenas in the hall will be dismantled
> * hosts boxing, judo, taekwondo, weightlifting, wrestling
> * cost £21million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Royal Artillery Barracks
> * capacity: 7500
> * indoor shooting hall
> * cost: £18million
> * legacy: hall moved elsewhere in UK
> 
> 9. Eton Dorney Rowing and flat canoe lake
> * capacity: 30000
> * cost: £6.3million
> * completed
> 
> 10. Weald country park mountain bike centre
> * capacity: 3000 temp around park
> * cost £5million
> 
> 11. Weymouth-Portland
> * already open
> * natural bowl inlet
> * unlimited capacity due to bowl
> * only media centre to build
> * cost: £3.3million
> 
> 12. Football Venues
> 
> all below will be expanded so minimum capacity is 52,000 (villa park and hampden park)
> 
> Hampden Park in Glasgow
> Millenium Stadium in Cardiff
> Villa Park in Birmingham (maybe new City of Bham stadium by then)
> Old Trafford in manchester
> St James park in Newcastle
> Windsor Park in Belfast
> 
> final and wembley of course.
> 
> i think thats everything guys. xx chris
> 
> if there is anything i have missed out feel free to add on.


....


----------



## 2005

*Tottenham's plans for White Hart Lane*

The Tottenham board have plans to make WHL 45,000 which is the start as they plan to increase it to 54,000 after woods I have not seen this part of the redevlopment infact no one has. The plans were designed by KSS Design a London based company who designed the city of Manchester stadium as well as the redevelopments of Stamford Bridge and Fratton Park. I've had the pleasure of seeing the plans and there truly brilliant the club will build a new 14,000 West stand which has 4 tiers the top tier will be semi circular the stand would not connect with Paxton & Park Lane its like the West stand at Stamford Bridge but the stand is much more impressive and bigger than that and the only difference is that the top tier is semi circular. There will be two towers on each side of the stand which will support the roof the height of these two towers I would guess would range from 50 to about 55 meters high. They plan to take out the pillars in East stand I think this will add about another 1,000 seats to the stand the outside will be changed it will be glass and steel rather than the out dated brick. On the east stand there will be a new roof one that can support it’s self rather than relying on pillars. There will be two 9 storey buildings with a pent house on top of each building this will be on the land outside the West stand which will be a hotel and there will be flats built near the stadium there massive and look very flash by the looks of it they might cost between 300k-400k. The Park Lane and Paxton Road ends don’t have any plans that I know about or anyone for that matter. Overall the plans are extremely impressive. The new plans doesn’t rival Aresnal’s new stadium in quantity but in quality if you know what I am saying. 

I read in the North London borough spending plan 2005/6-2007/8 that their going to try bid for the extension of the Victoria Line to Northumberland station again. This is what it says "We will make a case for the construction of the second branch of the Victoria line serving Northumberland Park station”. Then went on to say “A maintenance & storage area for the Tube trains already exists at this station & construction of a second branch would maximize the regeneration potential of the Tottenham Hotspur Football Club redevelopment". So it looks like that there is still a good chance of us staying just as long as Transport for London except the proposal.


----------



## 2005

*(football) LDN England, UK White hart Lane (36,240)*

White Hart Lane is the world famous home of Tottenhma Hotspur and has been since the club moved there from Northumberland Park in 1899. 









From the away end in the Park Lane End




























Heres some brilliant arial pictures of the stadium.
http://www.yourstadium.com/results....6d850384a616a7547adefb78dfb86&club_id=gma1983

I love this ground it has a fantastic atmosphere it's a great stadium with great veiws all round well apart from the East stand with those pillars (heard a rumour that they will be taken out next year, fingers crossed). White Hart Lane has two huge Jumburton screens at either end. I admit that it is too small for the club and it does need redevelopment which is in the pipeline but not looking likely as the transport is appalling and Transport for London do not look like their doing much about it at the moment.


----------



## GNU

Like it.Are there plans for extension?


----------



## Sikario

My local. I actually really like it, it's nicely designed and the screens either end are a big plus.


----------



## 2005

Checker said:


> Like it.Are there plans for extension?


We have plans for redevelopment of White Hart Lane to take the capacity from 36,000 to 45,000. There has been talk of the capacity being increased even more to 54,000 after the new West stand is built but they are just rumours. Pictures were leaked about eight months ago I received them three months ago from another Tottenham fan from a Spurs internet message board. The plan is to make White Hart Lane a 45,000 seater stadium by knocking down the current West stand and replacing it with the huge 14,000 seater stand. The East stand will (to my surprise) be refurbished, the club will do this by takeing the pillars out and replace old the roof with a new one that doesn’t need pillars this won’t add any seats well I think, the outside of the stand will change as well the old yellow brick wall that was made in the 30’s will be replaced with glass and steal. The club have made some changes to the East stand already this summer by making the boxes in the stand into Executive ones this means that instead of sitting behind a sheet of glass you can stand in the outside sampling and adding to the atmosphere on match days. Also we have plans to build residential flats but I don't know the full exstent of the plan. 

There is a problem at the moment (well the past three years) that is stopping the club going ahead with the plans is transport at the moment the transport in the area is appalling the nearest Tube station is Seven Sisters which is a twenty-five minute walk (at best) away from the ground. The council of the London borough of Haringey are hoping to get an extension of the Victoria Line from Seven Sisters station to Northumberland Park station. The plans where rejected by Transport for London back in July 2003 for the reason that the plans were seen as “too expensive” but there’s no need to worry. I read in the North London borough spending plan 2005/6-2007/8 the council said that their going to try bid for the extension of the Victoria Line to Northumberland station again. This is what it says "We will make a case for the construction of the second branch of the Victoria line serving Northumberland Park station. A maintenance & storage area for the Tube trains already exists at this station & construction of a second branch would maximize the regeneration potential of the Tottenham Hotspur Football Club redevelopment". So it looks like that there is still a good chance of us staying just as long as Transport for London except the proposal.

If we do not get what we want then the club would be left with no choice but to leave White Hart Lane as you may know the club has been linked with a move to the New Wembley stadium that will be finished next year. Tottenham would not be able to move to the best stadium in the world because the F.A promised the local residents and council of Brenford that the only events that Wembley will be hosting is the England internationals some rugby matches as well as concerts. This was promised because the locals didn’t want a football club in London moving into the stadium which would mean the prices of the houses would go down as well as having to put up with football fans every Saturday. There has been another rumor that Tottenham are interested in becoming the owners of the Olympic stadium in Stratford when the games are over this as you may know will no happen. The plan is to decrease the stadium capacity from 80,000 down to 30,000 so it can become the home of British Athletics and leave a legacy for the kids of the future. So the only option that the club would be left with is finding a site and build a new stadium which the club (at the moment) can not afford to do as moving stadium is very exspensive especially in London just look at Arsenal they are forking out £357,000,000 for there new Emirates stadium which will open next year. Also the redevelopment of Wembley means that our national stadium is the most expensive in the world costing a staggering £757,000,000 (about $1,200,000,000). Recently Chairman Daniel Levy said "It has to remain an option, but one has to be realistic. From a financial point of view, where would the club get the finances to build a new stadium?. Basically what the man said was we can’t afford to build a new stadium.


----------



## 2005

hay sitback look at my avater geussed what it is yet.


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful

Have you got a bigger picture??


----------



## 2005

wouldn't let me said 64 by 64 at max.


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful

Can you not use photobucket or something? e-mail it me, if you're not signed up.


----------



## skentellytubby

My my, I bet this is boring for all you non-Spurs/Gooners out their? I'm a Spurs man myself and even I'm bored of the "our stadium is better than yours."

As an aside, talking about "who has heard of Spurs/Arsenal outside the UK", a quick anecdote from when I recently went to Kenya......

Two waiters in Nairobi asked me if I liked football, I said "yes."

The waiters both said they were Arsenal fans (oh great I thought)

I said I was a Spurs fan. 

One waiter said with a big smile, "Ah, so you come from Spurs then!?" 

I said....................nothing. 

Arsenal and Man U are big in Africa, in fairness. Every bus has an Arsenal or Man U sticker in the back window. Chelsea are clearly up and coming, though.


----------



## Sitback

2005 said:


> Oh when the spurs go marching in I wanna be in that number oh when the spurs go marching in!!!!
> 
> Sitback at the end of the day Davids is a class player who will help us into that top six finish Bergcamp is a very good player but at the end of the day he will not walk over one of the best midfielders in the world simple as you arrogent prat.


Davids one of the best midfielders in the world? Yeah ageeees ago...

You are not finishing top 6, dream on.


----------



## 2005

Your just saying that because of the fact that we have been crap for a while now and you can't take the fact that we are now a good team and catching up with you.


----------



## 101er

2005 said:


> hay sitback look at my avater geussed what it is yet.


The plans for the new stand(s) at White Hart Lane? I thought you said you couldn't show them???


----------



## Sitback

2005 said:


> Your just saying that because of the fact that we have been crap for a while now and you can't take the fact that we are now a good team and catching up with you.


You finished 9th last season. Yeah man you're catching us up with thunderous pace whoooooo hold on to your seatbelts the Spurs supersonic plane has taken off, and Davids is the pilot.

ROFLMAO x 1million.


----------



## 2005

Sitback said:


> You finished 9th last season. Yeah man you're catching us up with thunderous pace whoooooo hold on to your seatbelts the Spurs supersonic plane has taken off, and Davids is the pilot.
> 
> ROFLMAO x 1million.


Your so right our squad is really shit. Robinson, Cerny , Steven Kelly, Phil Ifil, King, Naybet, Dawson, Gardner, Davenport, Andy Ried, Reto Ziegler, Mendes, DAVIDS ,Carrick, Huddlestone, Brown, Tanio, Aaron Lenon, Routledge, Keane and Defoe, Mido and Kanoute with one or two more to come. Well thats my dream all over isn't it. Look sitback at the end of the day this is the youngest squad in the League everyone else knows that this is the team for the future apart from you at the end of the day you'll be proven wrong so please dis Tottenham while you can because by next week saturday will be the start of the new season and at the end of the season we'll wait and see won't we.
If you ask anyone what they think of Tottenham they most proberly think that their shit http://www.willhill.com/iibs/EN/buildcoupon.asp?couponchoice=FB816182 well according to these we must be really bad.


----------



## Sitback

Rubbish squad.


----------



## 2005

Why won't you show your face on your MSN that you've put on the site oh yeah because every gunner is a runner. "Rubbish squad" oi sitback stand up please your chatting out of your ass.


----------



## Sitback

We won the league, at White Hart Lane!
We won the league at White Hart Lane!
We won the league at that shitholeeeee!
We won the league at White Hart Lane!

Sing to the merry tune of 'When The Saints Go Marching In.'

I'm on msn, I'm just not willing to add any Spurs scum.


----------



## 2005

Why would we add each other to our MSN! I just want to chat to the scum guy rather than this message board. "Vieira whoa-ohhh He wants to leave the scum,Cos Campbell wants his bum!!!" wait a minute what do I mean wants to leave he's already left silly me. 

If I had the wings of a sparrow,
If I had the arse of a crow,
I'd fly over Arsenal Tomorrow,
And shit on the bastards below, below,
Shit on the bastards below.


----------



## Sitback

That song is sung on the terraces of every flippin' team in Britain about whatever team they detest.

0/10.

The Campbell one was good tho.


----------



## Zaqattaq

Double, double, double

Sol Campbell has won the double

And the ***** down the Lane

Have won **** all again

And Sol Campbell has won the double


----------



## 2005

zaqattaq said:


> Double, double, double
> 
> Sol Campbell has won the double
> 
> And the ***** down the Lane
> 
> Have won **** all again
> 
> And Sol Campbell has won the double


zaqattaqhjcghjdhsjh or what ever your name is that song is OLD simple as we don't give shit about sol campbell just look at our squad today and it just stinks of future success so please you can keep sir injured a lot remember we've got Ledly at the back the man that started every prem game last season for us.

You can stick your Sol Campbell up your Arse,
You can stick your Sol Campbell up your Arse,
You can stick your Sol Campbell,
Stick your Sol Campbell, 
Stick your Sol Campbell up your Arse,
Singing we've got Ledley at the back,
Singing we've got Ledley at the back,
Singing we've got Ledley,
We've got Ledley
We've got Ledley at the back!!!!!


----------



## Zizu

Wasn't this supposed to be a stadium thread!? :bash:


----------



## 2005

Jimb 

As Tottenham won't get Wembley (well I flaming hope not) and the Stratford stadium after the games, if Tottenham leave the Lane, where would Tottenham build a stadium?. I was thinking this because we might have the tube exstension to Northumberland Park rejected again when ever the decision is made and we would have no choice but build our own well if we could afford it  ).


----------



## JimB

2005 said:


> Jimb
> 
> As Tottenham won't get Wembley (well I flaming hope not) and the Stratford stadium after the games, if Tottenham leave the Lane, where would Tottenham build a stadium?. I was thinking this because we might have the tube exstension to Northumberland Park rejected again when ever the decision is made and we would have no choice but build our own well if we could afford it  ).


It's a purely hypothetical question because - barring Spurs being bought by another billionaire as free with his cash as Chelsea's Russian - there is not a snowball's chance in hell that Spurs could afford to build a new 50K + stadium of sufficient quality in London.

But, hypothetically, I imagine that there are a number of options that the club could pursue. Firstly, there's the site at Pickett's Lock, which was originally earmarked for the 2005 World Athletics championships stadium. There's also plenty of room by the river Lee - perhaps near to Tottenham Hale, which is a reasonably important transport hub. I believe that Middlesex University had tentative plans for a major development there but that they have now been dropped. Perhaps a stadium could be built there instead.

Those are just two options off the top of my head.


----------



## HiJazzey

Coventry's new ground was opened last week. I should know, my team had the dubious honour of being the first team to lose at the Ricoh .


----------



## Iain1974

*Lots of expansion.*



CharlieP said:


> What about Twickenham, Exeter's new ground, Sixways...?


Twickenham is rugby so presumably it doesn't count.

Quite a lot of research must have gone into that list.The least likely in my opinion is St Mary's going up to 52,000!


----------



## CharlieP

Iain1974 said:


> Twickenham is rugby so presumably it doesn't count.
> 
> Quite a lot of research must have gone into that list.The least likely in my opinion is St Mary's going up to 52,000!


The Subject just says "Summary of English stadium construction/expansion"...


----------



## MoreOrLess

Iain1974 said:


> Quite a lot of research must have gone into that list.The least likely in my opinion is St Mary's going up to 52,000!


I'd guess it might be possible as part of a world cup bid since it would be the most obvious venue in the south of England outside London.


----------



## eddyk

Yeah I agree...that list should be expanded beyond football.


All in favour say 'aye'


----------



## birminghamculture

Wolves = pigs might fly 2?

Umm, considering I've seen plans drawn up I would suggest its more likely then most of those, Infact the summer meeting of 2003 suggested the minimum expansion was 42,000 and max just over 46,500. It would involve extra tierson the Jack Harris and Steve Bull aswell as the corners filled in. It is very likely, the money is in place, i all depends on Wolves getting back into the Premiership however ... Not likely  :cheers:


----------



## 2005

Oi Levy make WHL 50,000 simpla as do that we get money we get great players.


----------



## Iain1974

*This might help*



CharlieP said:


> The Subject just says "Summary of English stadium construction/expansion"...


Explanation


----------



## samsonyuen

Neat stadium in Leeds. I did know about Frank Clair Stadium. I think that qualifies too.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

From memory San Siro in Milan has the soccer stadium, plus a hippodrome(nags) out the back.


----------



## Welshlad

lol, the first stadium on that list is welsh....


----------



## 101er

I'm getting stressed now! :rant: It's not the fact that 2 stadiums are together, or are shared...but the fact 1 stand is used on both sides-one side facing the cricket pitch, the other facing the rugby pitch. I don't know of any ground that has exclusively *one* stand which has seating on both sides.  

This site shows what I mean:

http://www.dla-architecture.co.uk/projects_sport_headingley.htm

Also, for those interested these are the plans for the new East Stand (behind the sticks:


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Geelong Cricket Ground and Skilled Stadium in Geelong, Victoria, Australia.

The Ford stand at the northern end of the main stadium has a grandstand facing in both directions as well as use of the club facilities.

The main stadium holds 27,000 and will be enlarged to hold 35,000 within 10 years. The cricket ground could hold 5,000 without any problems.

:cheers:


----------



## CharlieP

101er said:


> I'm getting stressed now! :rant: It's not the fact that 2 stadiums are together, or are shared...but the fact 1 stand is used on both sides-one side facing the cricket pitch, the other facing the rugby pitch. I don't know of any ground that has exclusively *one* stand which has seating on both sides.


As danJonze87 has already pointed out, the North Stand in the Millennium Stadium in Cardiff is also the South Stand of Cardiff Arms Park. There is a cross-section of it in one of Simon Inglis's excellent books.


----------



## CorliCorso

They play in the English leagues, though.


----------



## daveylad2

Headingley must be one of the oldest multi-sport stadium complexes in the world, TBH the rugby stadium hasn't changed much over the years. 

Headingley c1890 (the rugby stadium can just be seen on the right of the image)








c1947








c1972








2000's, Some new stands on the cricket side.


----------



## jimbo

Great thread Daveylad - certainly is rather unique, and not something I'd though of being particularly interesting before. Like the historical images as well. the new stand will be a cracker - although its big, its horribly dated and needs some radical overhaul by Paul Caddick, the owner.


----------



## CharlieP

daveylad2 said:


>


What the...?!?!?

That picture's back to front!

EDIT: Well it's not now, but before I posted the above, it was *definitely* flipped horizontally in daveylad2's posting. Bizarro!


----------



## Hillis

Montreal's olympic stadium has a bunch of things inside. It's HUGE


----------



## CharlieP

Bleh.


----------



## daveylad2

CharlieP said:


> What the...?!?!?
> 
> That picture's back to front!
> 
> EDIT: Well it's not now, but before I posted the above, it was *definitely* flipped horizontally in daveylad2's posting. Bizarro!


It was, you were right about the image being back to front, so I flipped it the other way. I am sorry if I have caused you any stress by my actions CharlieP.


----------



## CharlieP

daveylad2 said:


> It was, you were right about the image being back to front, so I flipped it the other way. I am sorry if I have caused you any stress by my actions CharlieP.


Phew - I thought I was cracking up! I can sleepy soundly tonight now


----------



## mattlister

Some more information about Headingley redevelopment Click Here


----------



## eli

*What about the Chelsea's training center??*

Any picture or information?, please


----------



## 2005

The leg in the Paxton and Park lane ends aren't that great but in the East stand and West it's good.









What the Park Lane end used to look like.









The Paxton before it got turned into the two teir stand that it is today.


















White Hart Lane in 1974 on your left is the East stand, Park Lane and on ya right the West stand.




























Some of the best memories as Tottenham supporter are on here Ginola! Ginola! ginola! http://www.tottenham-fans.com/favourite_goals.htm

http://www.tottenham-fans.com/
http://www.tottenham-fans.com/robbo_chirpy.htm Robbo what a joker :laugh: 
http://www.tottenham-fans.com/captain_ledley.htm You Can Stick S*l C*mpbell up your Arse!!
http://www.tottenham-fans.com/cantlivewithoutyou.htm Man I love Tottenham Hotspur FC this video is just brilliant well made and well just brilliant.


----------



## JacobRit

1-0 to the mariners!


----------



## 2005

JacobRit said:


> 1-0 to the mariners!


I knew someone would say some to do with that but I admit that I really didn't care stilll don't mainly because I didn't care mainly thanks to the fact that I had the day off Six form the next day and the two gooners that sit next to me said naff all about it on Thursday in AS ICT thank god!

Oh well weldone to them they played better than us but it's only the Carling Cup.

Football League Champions 1950-51, 1960-61.

F.A. Cup Winners 1900-01, 1920-21, 1960-61, 1961-62, 1966-67, 1980-81, 1981-82, 1990-91.

Football League Cup Winners 1970-71, 1972-73, 1998-99

European Cup-Winners' Cup Winners 1962-63.

UEFA Cup Winners 1971-72, 1983-84.

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/squad.asp The future is ours :cheers: 









Paul Robinson 









Ledley King









Michael Carrick 









Jermaine Jenas









Jermain Defoe

Ally play for England :baeh3: 

Edgar Davids and many more  

Predicted Finish
FourFourTwo Mag: 5th
Mark Lawrenson: 5th
Gary Lineker: 4th
William Hill: 5th 
Ladbokes: 6th
The Times: 5th
The Sun: 5th









Pic of the Lane before the Paxton Road End (on ya left) decame two teirerd.


----------



## Fern

zaqattaq said:


> Shite stadium, shite team


A bit like yours really...


----------



## JacobRit

yup all 5 of those players were playing when we beat ya!!!!


----------



## 2005

JacobRit said:


> yup all 5 of those players were playing when we beat ya!!!!


Yep and all those players will being playing the Prem League on Monday some thing your lot can only dream of.

Anyway good luck in the next round hope you do the same to Arsenal


----------



## Noostairz

*england's 10 biggest stadiums*

*1. wembley stadium*
*capacity*: 90,000
*primary use*: home to the england football team











*2. twickenham*
*capacity*: 82,000
*primary use*: home to the england rugby union team











*3. old trafford*
*capacity*: 76,000
*primary use*: home to manchester united fc
*possible future expansion*: the main (south stand) could be redeveloped, taking the capacity to 91,000, but this at the moment only speculative











*4. emirates stadium*
*capacity*: 60,000
*primary use*: home to arsenal fc
*status*: currently under construction, due for completion by august 2006











*5. st james' park*
*capacity*: 52,316
*primary use*: home to ***castle united fc
*possible future expansion*: expansion of the gallowgate end is a possibility, though no firm plans exist











*6. stadium of light*
*capacity*: 48,300
*primary use*: home to sunderland afc
*possible future expansion*: a second tier could be added to the metro fm (south) stand, taking the capacity to 55,000, and then the mcewans stand, taking the capacity to 64,000. this would only be likely to happen should sunderland magically start competing for trohpies or, more likely, england secure the 2018 world cup











*7. **** of manchester stadium*
*capacity*: 48,000
*primary use*: home to manchester **** fc











*8. anfield*
*capacity*: 45,362
*primary use*: home to liverpool fc
*possible future expansion* could happen if they fail to build their 61,000 seater *** stadium











*9. villa park*
*capacity*: 42,573
*primary use*: home to aston villa fc
*possible future expansion* there are rumours of 51,000, but nothing concrete











*10. stamford bridge*
*capacity*: 42,449
*primary use*: home to chelsea fc
*possible future expansion*: possible redevelopment to somewhere in the region of 50,000, though relocation also remains a possibility.













*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*




*other possible future top 10 entries:*

*- ****** olympic stadium (80,000):* has planning permission, will be reduced to 25,000 afterwards, though









*- *** anfield (60,000 - 61,000):* has planning permission, the club are looking for funding









**** **** of birmingham multipurpose stadium (50,000+?):* proposed, the club and las vegas sands will make a full presentation to the **** council on the 28th of october

**** everton stadium / redeveloped goodison park (50,000+?):* only speculation right now, could simply redevelop goodison park

**** chelsea stadium (50,000+?):* only speculation right now, could simply redevelop stamford bridge

**** spurs stadium / redeveloped white hart lane (?):* only speculation right now, could simply redevelop white hart lane


----------



## vertigosufferer

Cheers this is a very informative thread  nice one.

If those new stadiums come off, and the other's get upgraded, we would be ripe for hosting the 2016 FIFA World Cup


----------



## eddyk

Good thread.


Though I think a British top 15 stadiums would of been better, rather than Just England.


Because them we could of got the Millennium in there aswell


----------



## Iain1974

vertigosufferer said:


> Cheers this is a very informative thread  nice one.
> 
> If those new stadiums come off, and the other's get upgraded, we would be ripe for hosting the 2016 FIFA World Cup


I'd prefer to wait until 2018  

I think Chelsea will probably leave Stamford. Abrahamovic has got more cash than he knows what to do with.

Personally I'm hoping he develops a liking for cricket and Rugby. Both sports could do with a sugar-daddy.


----------



## andysimo123

I dont see Chelsea leaving Stamford Bridge. Firstly I dont think they would permission to build it with out the world cup or european cup. Also I dont think they could fill a 50,000+ ground every week because the tickets would be to expensive. I dont think Arsenal will fill their's every week because the tickets will be to expensive and also I recon they will have a bad season this year. United are different because I dont know how the part timers will react if we dont win anything. Everyone was saying this season it will be easier to get tickets but its got harder. I havent been to one game this season and same time last season I had been to all of them.


----------



## gorgu

Hampden, Murrayfield, Ibrox and Parkhead at 52k 67.5k, 54k and 63k would also add to this impressive list!


----------



## tommygunn

Iain1974 said:


> I'd prefer to wait until 2018
> 
> I think Chelsea will probably leave Stamford. Abrahamovic has got more cash than he knows what to do with.
> 
> Personally I'm hoping he develops a liking for cricket and Rugby. Both sports could do with a sugar-daddy.


He has just made another 3.5 billion pounds after selling part of his oil firm no other team can compete with that kind of money.


----------



## Perth4life3

when was city of manchester stadium built? looks like identical to telstra stadium sydney.


----------



## 2005

*new everton stadium / redeveloped goodison park (50,000+?): only speculation right now, could simply redevelop goodison park

new chelsea stadium (50,000+?)nly speculation right now, could simply redevelop stamford bridge

new spurs stadium / redeveloped white hart lane (?): only speculation right now, could simply redevelop white hart lane*

There has been a lot of talk from these three that they will either redevelop their grounds or relocate to another site.

I remeber reading on BBC1 teletext Sport that Everton have gone for planning permission for redevelopment of the stadium.

Peter Kenyon said at the launch of their new badge about October last year that they were thinking of making Stamford Bridge 50,000.

In the past five years Tottenham have been the most talked about in the country "will they or won't they leave" the club have said that redeveloping the Lan in the main object stadia wise but this will have to wait. Daniel Levy had an interveiw with thespursweb in May this is what he said on the issue of stadia. 

"The stadium is an incredibly complicated situation," he said.

"I don't know where the figure of 48,000 has come from and I'm not aware of any technical proposals that can enlarge the stadium to that capacity.

"Even if it was financially viable, we'd be left with the transportation 
issues. For a successful club, you have to have the first-team and the 
academy going in the right direction and you have to have the right stadium.

"*Priority one is the first-team, priority two is the academy* and the stadium has to be the third priority, because it's not under our control. I'm not hugely optimistic. We've put an enormous amount of effort into lobbying and drawing up plans, but it's not in our control.

"We are in an incredibly deprived area, with poor transportation, and I 
don't see any immediate short-term solution."

There is no doubt about this man is doing his job very well considering where Spurs were in the League in May 2004 14th in the League it was. This man is delivering in the First team ask any England fan or anyone that knows a lot about English Prem League. The first team will take time the main aim for the club is to become a top three club this will happen rather soo so the stadium issue could solved this year or by 2010 as no one knows what the situation is with stadia at the moemnt with Tottenham Hotspur Football Club. In 2003 Tottenham had the bad news that the planned tube station at Northumberland Park was rejected as it was deemed "too exspensive" the plan was to make WHL 45,000 then 54,000 in future but those plans might now be seen as to old.


----------



## Noostairz

Perth4life3 said:


> when was city of manchester stadium built? looks like identical to telstra stadium sydney.


it was built for the 2002 commonwealth games.

city of man:









telstra, sydney:









i suppose the slope of the stands are similar, but (obviously) the city of manchester stadium is smaller, but it's configured specifically for football so spectators are closer to the pitch.


----------



## cphdude

^^ sweet....I truly can not wait for this to happend...you just know it gonna be the best ever....


----------



## vertigosufferer

They should only host the Final of the FA Cup there aswell, and have the semi-finals around the country, i.e. Old Trafford, Millenium Stadium, Villa Park etc..

Wembley should be a very special day out for the 2 teams who make it to the FA Cup Final, not the 4 teams who make it to the semi-finals.


----------



## Giorgio

i love most of the london venues! im glad that the world is continuing on from athens with the well designed stadiums.

Architecturally, the stadiums are all becoming great since athens. Finally were not building generic un appealing stadium like Sydney and the next 2 olympics have well designed masterpieces. 

Athens venues were superb, but london will shit all over them. Architecturally, Athens is better than beijing (imo) but London is better than both.

Bring on 2012! kay:


----------



## EnglishKevin

Calatrava's best work is to be seen in Valencia not Greece and it is amazing .

Some points you need to note about the London olympics :

1.In *THE* most competitive bid in olympic history against the worlds' greatest cities LONDON WON .

2. They will not be building the facilities 5 minutes before the opening ceremony as in Athens .

3. There will be no unused white elephants and I've read there are in Athens .

4. London will not be paying for the games decades afterwards as in Athens , Sydney and Portugal ( European Football Championships )

5. London's olympic stadium and the games themselves will far outshine Athens ( the attendance in Athens wasn't good enough ) .

6. No-one in the world doubts that the London games will be awesome . The world just worried over Athens .

7 . London's olympic stadium will be the best olympic stadium yet .

8 . Turkey cannot teach us anything .


----------



## Mo Rush

beijing venues will be far superior to the athens venues and prob be much fuller as well...


----------



## somataki

Dear English Kevin



Some points you need to note about the London olympics :

1.So what??

2. Sure they will not finish their project in the last 5 minutes because their project are not as difficult as in Greece.For educational reasons I have to say to u that some of the greek projects (as the huge arches of the olympic stadium and the huge lenght that had to bridge over the stadium, HAD NO PREVIOUS in world's constructions .And Greece is much more tiny country than UK,so it was very difficult to do that.But yes we did.

3. Some of the stadia in Athens are in use.For the rest, a programme is in progress to make these stadia in use very soon,just one year after the olympics(Sydney needed more for all the stadia).Ok? .

4. London is the number one target for the terrorists,and thats bad.I think to be safe London needs to pay 10 times up tha Athens to Have safe Olympics,unfortunately.

5. The stadia in Athens were not sold out because your country, a "friendly" european country offerer terror through its press: Newspapers in UK and Australia wrote for more than 5 years"terror in Athens" "Al KAida will be in Ahens", there will be an attack every hour in AThens".By the way, the big SORRY in your country s press headlines the day after the closing ceremony,maybe it was a good step to be real friendly in the future with Greece, everyone learns from the mistakes of the past,so do u.

6. The world worried over Athens,yes.U know why,look number 5 .

7 . London Olympic stadium look really nice.Im looking forward to see it.

8 . Anyone can teach anyone ,if has something usefull to say..


----------



## SE9

I don't think that London is the Number 1 target for terrorists... its probably high on these muthaf*ckaz hit-list, but #1? 

It probably wouldnt cost 10x the amount for security either.


This is from the http://london2012.com/en/bid/security.htm website, about security:

> In 2003 they [the police], policed 4,500 public and 460 sporting events in addition to 40 ceremonial occasions, including the Rugby World Cup victory parade.

> The Metropolitan Police's full resources, now in excess of 30,000 officers, as well as regional police forces and other policing agencies, would be dedicated to ensuring a safe and secure environment in 2012 for athletes and spectators alike.

> Already, Met experts are giving specialist advice to architects and masterplanners to ensure not only a safe and secure Games, but a safe and secure, crime-free, environment for the future.


----------



## Mo Rush

somataki said:


> Dear English Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> Some points you need to note about the London olympics :
> 
> 1.So what??
> 
> 2. Sure they will not finish their project in the last 5 minutes because their project are not as difficult as in Greece.For educational reasons I have to say to u that some of the greek projects (as the huge arches of the olympic stadium and the huge lenght that had to bridge over the stadium, HAD NO PREVIOUS in world's constructions .And Greece is much more tiny country than UK,so it was very difficult to do that.But yes we did.
> 
> 3. Some of the stadia in Athens are in use.For the rest, a programme is in progress to make these stadia in use very soon,just one year after the olympics(Sydney needed more for all the stadia).Ok? .
> 
> 4. London is the number one target for the terrorists,and thats bad.I think to be safe London needs to pay 10 times up tha Athens to Have safe Olympics,unfortunately.
> 
> 5. The stadia in Athens were not sold out because your country, a "friendly" european country offerer terror through its press: Newspapers in UK and Australia wrote for more than 5 years"terror in Athens" "Al KAida will be in Ahens", there will be an attack every hour in AThens".By the way, the big SORRY in your country s press headlines the day after the closing ceremony,maybe it was a good step to be real friendly in the future with Greece, everyone learns from the mistakes of the past,so do u.
> 
> 6. The world worried over Athens,yes.U know why,look number 5 .
> 
> 7 . London Olympic stadium look really nice.Im looking forward to see it.
> 
> 8 . Anyone can teach anyone ,if has something usefull to say..


same old same old blame the media for poor attendance and...yes i hope the "programme" to use those large sports halls get completed before the next olympics...london's project not as difficult as athens??? what are u on about??? do you know all the complications of building a large olympic park???? much much larger than athens...athens already had its stadium and some other faciities that they struggled to simply put a roof on so dont go on about large arches and rubbish like that...one e.g. is london having to make sure all electrical works become underground structures as not to impede construction...ai ai a shakey argument...


----------



## JimB

somataki said:


> 5. The stadia in Athens were not sold out because your country, a "friendly" european country offerer terror through its press: Newspapers in UK and Australia wrote for more than 5 years"terror in Athens" "Al KAida will be in Ahens", there will be an attack every hour in AThens".


Speaking as someone who is British, who lives in London, who reads and watches the news and who has a great interest in sport, I can assure you that there was very little publicity in Britain about security at the Athens Olympics.

Of course, the Olympics occurred at a dfficult time - soon after 9/11 and the war in Iraq - so the subject of terrorism was ever present. But terrorism was rarely mentioned in the British media in connection with the Olympics. I may have missed an article or two which did make such a connection but the point is that what you say above gives an entirely false impression.

And the proof of the pudding, as the saying goes, is in the eating: if the British people had really been the victims of persistent scaremongering by the British media, then how do you explain the fact that the British Olympic team was the best supported team (in terms of numbers of fans) at the Athens games other than the Greek team?

Take it from me. What you said above simply never happened.

However, I can see why you might have been a bit pissed off with English Kevin. Seems to me as though his post was an unprovoked attack on the highly successful Athens games rather than a constructive post about London 2012.


----------



## gorgu

I am British but I live in Australia, and the Aussie press had a field day over here, the Aussi Govt submitted travel warnings and everything!!

It is highly amusing, because the Aussie press always go on about how awful the British press is, and Shane Warne has just come back from the UK and told the Aussie press they are worse ha ha!


----------



## NavyBlue

somataki said:


> 5. The stadia in Athens were not sold out because your country, a "friendly" european country offerer terror through its press: Newspapers in UK and Australia wrote for more than 5 years"terror in Athens" "Al KAida will be in Ahens", there will be an attack every hour in AThens".By the way, the big SORRY in your country s press headlines the day after the closing ceremony,maybe it was a good step to be real friendly in the future with Greece, everyone learns from the mistakes of the past,so do u.


Terrorism has never been so prominent as it is today so you can't blame people for being cautious, especially at a major event like the Olympics. Even the greek government tried to appease various muslim countries in the lead up to the games just as a precaution.

...but before you blame the international visitors for low crowd numbers why don't you look in your own back yard first. The 2004 games will more than likely be a once in a lifetime event for the greek people so why did they choose to go on holidays during the games??? Surley the people living in the birthplace of the Olympics could've delayed their holidays for a once in a lifetime experience?


----------



## somataki

The tickets sold were too many for a city of 4.000.000 people.Look at the stats.


----------



## Demetrius

The Anglosaxonic world (US included) fought fiercely the Athens 2004 olympics, both before and after the games occured. There was however a small intermission right after the closing ceremony, by US media mainly, offering apologies ("Sygnomi" ) for the pre-games bashing, but right after that, everything went back to "white elephants" and "Athens missed opportunitty" etc. etc.
I wouldn't like to call it a cultural issue, since inferiority complexes is not my cup of tea, but there is something really bad regarding the conception Anglosaxons, at least their powerhouses and opinion makers,have about Greece.Ignorance? Superficial and hasty analysis? Bad communication skills on all sides? Different point of views ? Something else? I don't know. 

I am very interested in seeing the London Games Projects evolve and materialise, still they are moving on in a far better climate than the one related with the Athens preparations, although some very important factors (i.e. terrorism and security for starters) are much direr than in the Athens case (i.e. we already had incidents in London not simply fears for such).

As for the post-olympic legacy, do not hurry to line up in the "white elephant bashing queue".
Most of the venues are already in use, some on a regular, others on a coincidential basis.Moreover, structures and institutions have already been in place, i.e. the greek "Olympic Real Estate Corporation", with the sole purpose of taking the maximum benefit from the olympic heritage Athens 2004 has left.
But beware, bureaucracy and legislative issues, are not to be overcome within months, especially in a society where the rules of the cooparation between private and public sector need to be clearly set, after all, most of the Olympic venues are public property and the state simply cannot, even if they wanted so, to simply to give away public property for exploitation by the private sector.
So, just do not jump into conclusions, yet.
As for more tangible results, just a reminder: Athens-bound tourism, experienced in 2005 the greatest increase in years.
So, this is an accumulative proccess, not an one-off pay-out deal.
And this conception can definately give London 2012 some food for thought.


----------



## Zorba

NavyBlue said:


> Terrorism has never been so prominent as it is today so you can't blame people for being cautious, especially at a major event like the Olympics. Even the greek government tried to appease various muslim countries in the lead up to the games just as a precaution.
> 
> ...but before you blame the international visitors for low crowd numbers why don't you look in your own back yard first. The 2004 games will more than likely be a once in a lifetime event for the greek people so why did they choose to go on holidays during the games??? Surley the people living in the birthplace of the Olympics could've delayed their holidays for a once in a lifetime experience?


The Greeks were on holidays for the first few days of the games. The stadiums were much more full the second week.

It is still pretty impressive that even with all the bad press and terrorism fears the Athens 2004 games were able to sell 3.5 million tickets wich is more than Barcelona and Seoul.

The games were highly successful, and the organization during the games was perfect and something that future Olympics should lern from. So stop trying to make the Athens 2004 games sound like crap when in fact they were amazing.


----------



## EnglishKevin

I happen to like Greece very much and I love Skiathos in particular .

The world woried about the Athens games because , quite frankly , no-one believed the Greeks could do it let alone complete construction in time .

I saw no scaremongering about terrorism in the British press whatsoever Somataki. If you think that the British are scared of terrorism and drastically restrict their lives because of it then you know nothing about us . Yes , some people were aware of terrorist attacks in Greece ( most notably at Athens airport ) but those issues just did not factor into the equation as far as the British were concerned . As one poster has said to you , the British were the largest foreign spectator group in Athens and that fact alone negates your argument .

The security budget for the London Olympics is to be half that of Athens .The British have a great deal of experience in dealing with terrorism . If you don't understand to what extent then you are ignorant of the people you are attempting to talk about ( didn't you know James Bond is real ? ) . London is NOT the no 1 terrorist target for anyone . I don't believe there is a no 1 terrorist target in terms of city or location . I would however accept that Americans are the no 1 target of islamic terrorists . Having said that ,of course the British face a higher risk from that same threat due to our unwavering and important support of the USA and our involvment with them in Iraq.

As for the Athens games , I thought it was all a pale reflection of the superb Sydney games and it those games that we should be talking about here . 

I expect the Beijing games to be spectacular , well run and enthusiastically supported by the chinese public .

Lastly , if there is an inferiority complex at play here I suggest it lies firmly with the greek poster here .


----------



## Zorba

> The security budget for the London Olympics is to be half that of Athens .The British have a great deal of experience in dealing with terrorism . If you don't understand to what extent then you are ignorant of the people you are attempting to talk about ( didn't you know James Bond is real ? ) . London is NOT the no 1 terrorist target for anyone . I don't believe there is a no 1 terrorist target in terms of city or location . I would however accept that Americans are the no 1 target of islamic terrorists . Having said that ,of course the British face a higher risk from that same threat due to our unwavering and important support of the USA and our involvment with them in Iraq.


London is a much greater target for terrorism than Athens ever has been. The bill should be much higher for the London games than those of Athens. 

How safe can you consider yourself in a city where 53 people recently died in subway bombings?

It was ridiculous how much Greece had to spend on the games. Greece has never been a target for inernational terrorism, and since Greece is not extremly unpopular in the islamic world like Britain is it would make no sense for terrorists to have attacked Athens.



> As for the Athens games , I thought it was all a pale reflection of the superb Sydney games and it those games that we should be talking about here .


The Athens games were spectacular and highly successful. One of the best games of all times for sure. 

Even if they may not have been as good as Sydney it was in no way a "pale reflection". The Athens Olympics were superb just read any post-Olympic news article. Why do you think most media sources were apologizing for predicting the games to be terrible when in fact they were great.

Stop trying to take away from a great Olympics with your provocative posts.

Some articles:
http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summer04/gen/news/story?id=1870458

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/summer04/gen/news/story?id=1870696

http://proxy.espn.go.com/oly/summer04/gen/columns/story?id=1871367

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics_2004/3957839.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics_2004/3610836.stm

http://www.eurosport.com/home/pages/v4/l0/s82/e3012/sport_lng0_spo82_evt3012_sto633352.shtml


----------



## JimB

Demetrius said:


> I wouldn't like to call it a cultural issue, since inferiority complexes is not my cup of tea, but there is something really bad regarding the conception Anglosaxons, at least their powerhouses and opinion makers,have about Greece.Ignorance? Superficial and hasty analysis? Bad communication skills on all sides? Different point of views ? Something else? I don't know.


You're labouring under a false impression, mate.

I can assure you that there is no bad feeling towards Greece or the Greeks in Britain. Quite the opposite. Our two countries were allies during WW2 and many British (and American) soldiers lost their lives liberating Greece from Nazi control. Hundreds of thousands (if not millions) of Brits go to Greece every year for their summer holiday. And most go back year after year, charmed by the country, its people and, of course, the weather! Nor is there any antipathy towards Greece in the USA, as far as I am aware. Perhaps the Greek press has been stirring things up to make Greeks believe that the Anglo Saxon world is against them? It's simply not true.

If there were concerns about terrorism, then it is understandable given that the games were held so soon after 9/11 and the Iraq war. Those concerns weren't intended as a poor reflection on Greece or the Greek authorities but rather as an acceptance of the global situation. As to those concerns expressed about whether all the facilities would be ready in time, again they were understandable given the well documented problems that dogged some of the projects - problems that were admitted by the Greek organising committee, not fabricated by foreign journalists.

So there's no need for this persecution complex. Nobody has it in for the Greeks. Well, certainly not the Anglo Saxon world anyway.


----------



## Cerises

Mo Rush said:


> same old same old blame the media for poor attendance and...yes i hope the "programme" to use those large sports halls get completed before the next olympics...london's project not as difficult as athens??? what are u on about??? do you know all the complications of building a large olympic park???? much much larger than athens...athens already had its stadium and some other faciities that they struggled to simply put a roof on so dont go on about large arches and rubbish like that...one e.g. is london having to make sure all electrical works become underground structures as not to impede construction...ai ai a shakey argument...


Its the same old shite isn't it? Athens didn't do this right, Athens didn't do that right! Venues weren't full ... and so on and so forth! Give us freakin break! (and this applies to all the critics not just you). Geez, when will yall acknowledge that we put on superb Olympics inspite of all the problems! 

IN your previous post you criticized Athens for having empty venues, you should reevaluate that statement. We did sell a lot of tickets in spite of all the bad press and even if every event didn't sell out so what????? And besides, were all the venues sold out at Sydney and in Barcelona for example? NO! Second, why shouldn't we partially blame the media? They were ruthless and biased (as the British and U.S. media usually are!)



P.S. I wish England good luck in there endeavours!


----------



## Zorba

Cherry said:


> Its the same old shite isn't it? Athens didn't do this right, Athens didn't do that right! Give us freakin break! (and this applies to all the critics not just you). Geez, when will yall acknowledge that we put on superb Olympics inspite of all the problems!
> 
> IN your previous post you criticized Athens for having empty venues, you should reevaluate that statement. We did sell a lot of tickets in spite of all the bad press and even if every event didn't seel out so what????? And besides, were all the venues sold out at Sydney and in Barcelona for example? Second, why shouldn't we partially blame the media? They were ruthless and biased (as the British media usually are!)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> I wish England good luck in there endeavours!


Forget about Mo Rush. He is just an Athens basher who cant come to terms with the fact that Athens staged a magnificent Olympics. The same goes for EnglishKevin, and ExSydney.


----------



## Cerises

Zorba said:


> Forget about Mo Rush. He is just an Athens basher who cant come to terms with the fact that Athens staged a magnificent Olympics. The same goes for EnglishKevin, and ExSydney.



I couldn't care less if they didn't like our Olympics, that is matter of opinion after all, but it is evident they are biased and don't seem to want to give credit where it is due! Oh well ...


----------



## JimB

Cherry said:


> What "persecution complex" Dr. Freud? Give us a break luv! We are just pointing out the obvious! The British media along with U.S. and Australian media were very critical and some journalists were downright spitefull!


Oops! There you go again!

For the last time, the British media, as a whole, was not critical of Athens. I should know. I live here! One or two journalists might have written critical articles but that's all. And why should you assume that those articles that were critical were only so out of spite? It's nonsense! Those articles were critical and / or doubtful on the basis of known facts - ie that the Greek authorities themselves admitted that some of the projects were well behind schedule and were in danger of missing the deadline for the games if no improvement were forthcoming. The journalists who did write critical articles were not being gratuitously critical. Nor were they fabricating their stories. They were simply doing their job.

This persistent over-exaggeration and distortion of yours does, I'm afraid, point to paranoia and a persecution complex.



> Second, in reference to another post, moslems might favour the UK in terms of living standards, etc. (nothing wrong with that) but it is fact that some of the world's most extreme terrorist organizations have it in for your country! So security costs will be high! Denial ain't just a river in Egypt my friend!


Extreme Moslem terrorist organisations have it in for every country in the world that isn't Moslem. In fact, they also have it in for any Moslem country which they don't consider to be sufficiently radical. London is a prime target because it is one of the richest, most powerful and most high profile cities in the world. The reason? Terrorism can only thrive with publicity and a terrorist atrocity in London will always be bigger news (I'm afraid) than it is in a less well known city. But any city that stages the Olympics suddenly takes on the status of a supercity like London and will be a prime target for terrorists.

Security costs will therefore always be high for an Olympic Games. But as others have already mentioned, the reason why London may not have to spend as much as Athens is that London, by necessity, already has much of the security infrastructure in place - be it equipment or personnel.


----------



## Monkey

Are the Greeks bleating on about their persecution complex vis-a-vis the British media again? Pathetic.... Perhaps they don't have a critical media in Greece? Perhaps the Greek media just sucks up to the government the whole time? I dunno but how else can you explain their absurb sensitivity? Our media criticises our government all the time yet the moment that same critical rigour is applied elsewhere they (in this case the Greeks) become obsessively sensitive.


----------



## Mo Rush

Monkey said:


> Are the Greeks bleating on about their persecution complex vis-a-vis the British media again? Pathetic.... Perhaps they don't have a critical media in Greece? Perhaps the Greek media just sucks up to the government the whole time? I dunno but how else can you explain their absurb sensitivity? Our media criticises our government all the time yet the moment that same critical rigour is applied elsewhere they (in this case the Greeks) become obsessively sensitive.


its because the media didnt get together and build the dam roof over the swimming pool its all the media's fault...i think i might actually shed a tear now...


----------



## Zorba

^^
You should be banned.

Giorgos never said anything like that but since you are a racist, and Athens 2004 hater for some reason you want to make it sound like he did.

Of all people I would have thought a South African would have used the spectacular Athens Olympics to demonstrate how any country even if it is small(Greece) or poor(South Africa) can host a great Olympics.

Hopefully all South Africans arent like you.


----------



## Mo Rush

Zorba said:


> ^^
> You should be banned.
> 
> Giorgos never said anything like that but since you are a racist, and Athens 2004 hater for some reason you want to make it sound like he did.
> 
> Of all people I would have thought a South African would have used the spectacular Athens Olympics to demonstrate how any country even if it is small(Greece) or poor(South Africa) can host a great Olympics.
> 
> Hopefully all South Africans arent like you.


everyone has lost their sense of humour...ban ban ban its all about banning...me racist??? FIRSTLY, i dont HATE greeks i cant hate them, almost a quarter of all my friends are greek or italian.....so that theory doesnt apply....the only people i have a problem with are well we know who they are...and everyone is taking this waaaay too seriously oh paleeeze dont go on about u thought me being from south africa i wud understand...athens staged an excellent games DUH we know that...just dont blame the media for poor attendances....and alllow for some criticizm...


----------



## Cerises

Monkey said:


> Are the Greeks bleating on about their persecution complex vis-a-vis the British media again? Pathetic.... Perhaps they don't have a critical media in Greece? Perhaps the Greek media just sucks up to the government the whole time? I dunno but how else can you explain their absurb sensitivity? Our media criticises our government all the time yet the moment that same critical rigour is applied elsewhere they (in this case the Greeks) become obsessively sensitive.



Yeah... like the Brits don't have complexes and never ever get offended at all and they don't ever over react? Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!


----------



## Turbosnail

Monkey was talking about the government, not Brits in general.


----------



## Christos7

I usually don't get involved in this kind of useless debates, but I am completely shocked by some statements from British posters here. 




> For the last time, the British media, as a whole, was not critical of Athens. I should know. I live here! One or two journalists might have written critical articles but that's all. And why should you assume that those articles that were critical were only so out of spite? It's nonsense! Those articles were critical and / or doubtful on the basis of known facts - ie that the Greek authorities themselves admitted that some of the projects were well behind schedule and were in danger of missing the deadline for the games if no improvement were forthcoming. The journalists who did write critical articles were not being gratuitously critical. Nor were they fabricating their stories. They were simply doing their job.


1 or 2 journalists..... Look, I followed these games each day of each year since we got them. I read so many articles, saw so many news clips, and saw such complete crap that I am completely shocked by your statement. 

For example, NUMEROUS times, British journalists went to the Athens Main complex with one objective: To get inside and report of a lack of security. this happened multiple times. I have so many stories to tell that I saw, of British journalists hopping fences, hiding, running from secutiry guards and all kinds of stupidities to get a story. Some even planted fake bombs, to see how Greek patrols would react to it. I will see if I can find the BRITISH article I remembering reading it from. I believe one of them did actually make it inside once, and it was all over the media that this girl made it inside (and was found by a guard soon after). It had pictures along with it of her next to the stadium, saying how easy it would have been for her to plant a bomb. In just a quick google search, I found this:

http://www.hri.org/news/greek/mpab/2004/04-05-13.mpab.html 



> Athens, 13 May 2004 (13:32 UTC+2)
> 
> THE "ATHENS 2004" STATEMENT ON THE ARREST OF BRITISH JOURNALISTS
> 
> A journalist and a photographer of a British newspaper were arrested a little before midnight last night by a special guard of the Greek Police for illegal entry in Athens' main Olympic Stadium, while earlier they were not allowed to enter the site because they did not have the necessary permit.



Further down:



> THE GOV'T SPOKESMAN ON THE ARREST OF BRITISH JOURNALISTS
> Athens, 13 May 2004 (17:46 UTC+2)
> Greek government spokesman Thodoris Rousopoulos reiterated the statements issued by Athens 2004 Organizing Committee and the Greek Police when asked to comment on the arrest of two British journalists last night who attempted to enter the main Olympic Stadium in Athens without permission.
> 
> Responding to relevant questions, he said that such behaviors aim at hurting the picture of the Olympic Games, are unethical and do not contribute to the overall effort. However, he said that based on this incident it is proven that the sites are being guarded effectively even though the relevant security plan is yet not fully implemented and will be in effect next month.
> 
> Asked if there are any political motives hidden behind, he said that based on his experience as a journalist he cannot say that there were political motives, while regarding the statement issued by the extremist group Revolutionary Struggle, which claimed responsibility for the triple bomb attack in Kallithea on May 5, he reiterated that it was an isolated incident that could happen anywhere in the world and is not linked with the Olympic Games.
> 
> The Greek authorities treat the security system that guarantees the full safety of the Olympic Games with the necessary seriousness, sense of responsibility and determination, concluded the government spokesman.





> THE GREEK POLICE ON THE ILLEGAL ENTRY OF JOURNALISTS IN OLYMPIC VENUES
> Athens, 13 May 2004 (17:20 UTC+2)
> Greek Police press spokesman Lefteris Economou referred to the foreign journalists who attempted to enter Olympic venues without a permission in statements he made today to NET state-run television station.
> 
> Mr. Economou stated that the discreet implementation of security measures in view of the Olympic Games has begun in certain Olympic venues and such actions hide risks for serious accidents given the fact that police officers are under strict orders concerning the guarding of these sites. He also stated that there is likelihood for dynamic reaction in case somebody attempts to enter the sites illegally.





> THE "ATHENS 2004" STATEMENT ON THE ARREST OF BRITISH JOURNALISTS
> Athens, 13 May 2004 (17:06 UTC+2)
> A journalist and a photographer from a British newspaper were stopped by a special Greek Police guard inside the Athens Main Olympic Stadium last night just before midnight. The two individuals had entered, without permission, in order to "test the implementation of the security measures", as they stated soon afterwards. They were apprehended and brought in for further questioning at the Maroussi Police Station.
> 
> Once their personal identification was verified by the Police (passport and journalist id), they were released.
> 
> The two British newspaper representatives had earlier attempted to enter the Athens Olympic Sports Complex, through the Olympic Aquatics Centre entrance, but a member of a private security company prohibited them from doing so.
> 
> A similar incident took place yesterday at the Helliniko Olympic Complex, when three representatives from a German TV station were stopped and brought in for questioning at the Helliniko Police Station. Disregarding the relevant rules, they attempted to film the Canoe/Kayak sport areas. Once their personal identification was verified they, too were released.
> 
> On the occasion of the above incidents the ATHENS 2004 Organising Committee for the Olympic Games would like to state the following:
> 
> 1. ATHENS 2004 absolutely respects the freedom of the Press and the work carried out by journalists. For this purpose, ATHENS 2004 organises venue tours for Mass Media representatives on an almost daily basis, where they are thoroughly updated on the progress of Olympic preparations. In addition, ATHENS 2004 has repeatedly informed all Mass Media in Greece and abroad about the accreditation procedure for entering and photographing Olympic Venues. The British newspaper and German TV station representatives in question never informed ATHENS 2004 or any of the State's agencies, nor did they request permission to enter the grounds of the Olympic Stadium.
> 
> 2. It must be noted that in the sport venues, security measures are in effect (as was proven in the case in question and in other cases as well), but not on an Olympic level; this will be the case in July after the completion of the construction works, the "lock down" and the "security sweep".
> 
> Following the security sweep, only those possessing an Olympic accreditation or a ticket will be allowed to enter Olympic Venues.
> 
> 3.It is obvious that similar behavior which could be interpreted as guided by an intention to harm the image of the Athens Games and Greece, - goes against journalist ethics and does not contribute to the strengthening of the trust and security of this great celebration of peace and sport.





> VOULGARAKIS ON THE ILLEGAL ENTRY OF JOURNALISTS IN ATHENS' MAIN OLYMPIC STADIUM
> Athens, 13 May 2004 (14:57 UTC+2)
> Greek Minister of Public Order Giorgos Voulgarakis issued a clear warning to foreign journalists in an interview with the Athens radio station Flash.
> 
> Mr. Voulgarakis stated, after the arrest of two London Times' journalists for trespassing on Athens' main Olympic Stadium, that given the high level of security in effect in view of the Olympic Games any irregular or illegal moves in the Olympic venues could lead to irreversible situations of a very high cost.
> 
> The Minister of Public Order also said that he briefed the British ambassador to Athens cautioning him that the Olympic venues are very strictly guarded.
> 
> For the record, just before midnight yesterday a London Times journalist and a photographer were arrested for trespassing on the main Olympic Stadium in Athens. Police released them after establishing their identity. They stated that they trespassed to test the security measures in effect. A similar incident involved German journalists at the old Athens airport.




This happened countless times. Almost every week it seemed, it was being reported in the media of another British journalist arrested for illegally trying to enter the complex and evading security guards. Not only is this extremely childish, but it is extremely offensive and baffled me as to why they kept on trying to do it. Thats just one of the many things the British media did to irk me.


Now what about the reporting? Where we late with venues? Yes. Did we deserve critisism? Yes. But how about some fair reporting? 1 year before the games, 6 months before the games, 1 month before the games, it was the same story that did not match up with reality. I read numerous reports, from the BBC and America the majority of the time, with pictures and written commentary of the situation going on in the lead up to the games, which COMPLETELY contradicted the ACTUAL situation I could walk outside my door and see with my own eyes. 

For example. Some months leading up the the games a test event was held for the Olympic Stadium. It was the Greek athletics meet. Journalists from all around the world were welcomed to come and see how it was going. The reactions, comments and overall lack of knowledge we saw from these people were shocking. So many journalists came and toured the areas saying, they had no idea preperations were this far ahead. They said the image they were hearing back at home, and the image they see with their own two eyes were at complete ends as far as works are concerned. They said, they will take these pictures and information and go back home and report what is really going on. I was extatic when I read this comments and saw them on the news.

How about all the articles and newsclips saying we wouldn't be done? This is bad or that this is bad? "The smog in Athens will have a severe effect on athletes". I can go on. ALL of it was proved unfounded. Most of the times, they took something with a bit of truth and expanded it to this huge issue that became far from the reality of the situation. And it was CONSTANT. Article after article. Australia even put a THREAT on traveling to Greece because they felt it would be unsafe for their citizens for fucks sake!!! From where does this come from???


I can keep going on, but I don't have the time. If you really want to go into this, I can try to go back and find as many articles as I can. I am telling you, from the bottom of my heart and with a sound mind, as someone who followed each day and every bit of construction or information, that all 3 of the American, British and Australian media were OVERLY critical of the Athens game, were alot of times off base with reality, and really made Greeks wonder why they were this way. 

And just to be fair, I also blame Athens 2004 and the government, for sitting on their hands and not responding to these things as they came out. Every once in a while, they would reply on issues, but they did nowhere near the job they should have and completely lost the publicity battle. They were very incompetent. But this is not an excuse for what I saw happen as a whole concerning the lead up to the games. I am just shocked by some of the statements here, it has honestly blown me away. You were either living under a rock and payed no attention to the media, or have completely forgotton what it was like just 1-2 years ago. 




> Are the Greeks bleating on about their persecution complex vis-a-vis the British media again? Pathetic.... Perhaps they don't have a critical media in Greece? Perhaps the Greek media just sucks up to the government the whole time? I dunno but how else can you explain their absurb sensitivity? Our media criticises our government all the time yet the moment that same critical rigour is applied elsewhere they (in this case the Greeks) become obsessively sensitive.



See above. And let me just aid, Greek media can be VERY critical, and often are. But it seemed to me they spent most of their time trying to show the truth of what was going on and keeping up with foriegn journalists, or going after serious issues that concerned the games, instead of following suit in the constant dribble that was coming out like it was going out of style. I wonder, how will the British react if Greek media came out with obscure stories inciting some kind of pandimoniam in regards to secutiry and the 2012 games, how insafe and unstable it will be. How nobody with a right mind will go anywhere near London. I wonder how they will react if Greek reporters start tresspassing on their venues, looking for stories, planting fake bombs and such. I just wonder... somehow I don't see it going over well. And rightly so, because terrorism and safety are NOT a joke. It shouldn't be for 2012, and it shouldn't have been for 2004.


----------



## Christos7

*Stop winding up Athens, say Olympic chiefs*

http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2004/05/17/1084783457151.html?from=storyrhs&oneclick=true

By Jacquelin Magnay in Lausanne
May 18, 2004


Australia is a whingeing nation trying to make itself look good at the expense of Athens, senior International Olympic Committee members and Greek officials claim.

The IOC president, Jacques Rogge, and the Athens Olympics organising president, Gianna Angelopoulos-Daskalaki, have contacted the Australian IOC members Kevan Gosper and John Coates to try to understand Australia's "over-the-top response" to a security scare in Athens.

Australia upgraded its travel warning for Greece after three bombs exploded outside an Athens police station, and the Prime Minister, John Howard, said he was primarily concerned about the welfare of Australians, not the views of the IOC. 

"No other nations have reacted like Australia," one IOC member told the Herald. "Everyone is talking about how Australia is doing this just to look good in comparison to Athens. The only country that has complained about security is Australia. The only country that has planes on standby is Australia.

"Is Australia trying to denigrate the preparations of Athens so that they look good? That is what it looks like. They have repeatedly slapped Athens in the face. Everyone knows Sydney was a great success, so why do they need to try and bring down another city? It just doesn't make any sense."

IOC members have remarked that comments by Mr Howard and Mr Coates leave Australia in a particularly unsavoury light. Other countries have also been concerned about security but have raised their worries subtly through diplomatic channels.

An Australian Olympic Committee spokesman said that Mr Coates, who has been outspoken about the need for more security, rejected suggestions that his criticism was aimed at the Greek Government. 

"It is more to do with the safety of our athletes - and we will do everything to ensure their safety when they go to the Games," the spokesman said.

Mr Gosper, who said that he had first contacted Dr Rogge over the security row, said it was "spurious" to suggest that the Australian Government would upgrade warnings to ensure that Sydney looked good over Athens. 

"The Government is between and rock and a hard place. They were criticised for not warning before Bali and they can't afford not to upgrade advice when things happen at a place of intense public interest."

The AOC has increased its security personnel to eight after the late withdrawal of a team liaison member, Steve Moneghetti, who has been replaced by an Australian Federal Police officer. 

The Australian athletes will be guarded by four security experts with the team and four AFP officers attached to the Australian embassy.

The bombings that triggered Australia's upgraded travel warning happened with 100 days to go to the start of the Games. There are now 87 days to go.



------------


And about the "bombs". Here is ANOTHER out of touch with reality stance by the media. These "bombs", were nothing but homeade FIRECRACKERS from teenage groups looking for attention. They would throw homemade "bombs" in areas (like a police station) at the middle of the night. They were poorly made, never around anybody, never posed a threat and NEVER hurt anybody. These were nothing but thugs with to much time on their hands looking for attention taking advantage of the public light Greece was in. How was it reported in the media? My god you would think I lived in the middle of baghdad. Links with Islamic terrorists and this and that. Did anybody ever bother to ask what the actual situation was? No. I understand in general, that this would cause a comotion. This is what those people wanted to do. But we saw an extreme over reaction, especially from Australia for example. Always negative media, bias and worse than the British and Americans, complete untruths at times. It was appalling reading the news coming from there.... I have relatives who live in Australia, they couldn't understand the constant dribble coming out about Athens. I am fully aware of the situation and warrented critisism Athens deserved at times, but I can honestlyt say most of the time it was exagerated and wrong. This was proved by the simple fact, 6 months before the games, the articles and pictures presented by the media, you would have never thought Athens would get done in time. The reality, yes progress was behind, but except for the Olympic Stadium roof, nothing else was in danger of not being completed. And even the roof was on the tight schedule they had and was completed 3 weeks before the games.....


----------



## london-b

Cherry said:


> Yeah... like the Brits don't have complexes and never ever get offended at all and they don't ever over react? Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!


Your right, the Brits are great :carrot:


----------



## cphdude

^^ amen to that....!


----------



## savas

I would also like to ad that the international press reported only negative things about athens! Sometimes they were right sometimes (in my opinion the most of the times) wrong! But where was the positive reports? 
Who reported about all the good things?

_1) About the first Global Olympic Torch Relay! For the first time the Flame traveled to all 5 Continents. In a journey that lasted some 78 days, the Olympic flame covered a distance of more than 78.000 km, throughout the world and lighted every prefecture of Greece.

Beyond the borders of Greece the Flame, in the hands of 3.600 Torchbearers, travelled to Africa and Latin America for the first time and it finally returned to all the previous Olympic cities. A total of 260 million people had the opportunity to see the Flame in their city_

_2) About the Cultural Olympiad?

3) About how Athens became a new city in 4!! years with a new airport (the best in Europe in his categorie) a new beautiful and modern metro system, about how the transport of spectators and athletes was superb?_

There was so much positive things to report about athens but no one was interested in to report them! That did make many greeks sad and sometimes angry! There was even Athletes who didnt want to go to Athens because they was afriad???!!!!!! The US, Brits and Australians and others forced us to spend so much money on security and then the US and others claimed to bring they own security to the games!!! It was so paranoiac!

But perhaps this is the price to pay when a small nation achieves great things.

In my heart the Athens 2004 Olympic Games will be so special. Because the Games came Home.

Still i wish the Brits the best for their Games. Because it isnt about who organized the best Games... Every organized Games should be great and i hope that every time, every 4 years the Games will be better then before..


----------



## Monkey

savas said:


> I would also like to ad that the international press reported only negative things about athens! Sometimes they were right sometimes (in my opinion the most of the times) wrong! But where was the positive reports? Who reported about all the good things?


Everybody did. Absolutely every media organisation in Britain reported the games as a happy success. The Greek paranoia and sensitivity on this issue is absolutely ridiculous. I'm sure the Greek media has devoted far more time, energy, and column inches to reporting every single vaguely negative comment in the British media than the British media ever did in reporting the concerns about Athens's belated Olympic preparations. You Greeks are just being childish on this issue.


----------



## Christos7

Unbelieveable Monkey. 

Care to tackle my post AT ALL? Or do you just want to constantly repeat your thoughts over and over?


Infact, for 2004 I spent most of the year in the states, and a 3 week vacation in England. So being fed by the Greek media about every little thing is not accurate. What is childish is the reaction from you. I was there and lived every moment, I saw it from many different angles. I can garuntee you I followed the reporting of the games more than all British posters here put together. I am not just throwing around some paranoid ideas, I am speaking from the heart and telling you how I saw it. 

Do you care to comment at all on the numerous British journalists breaking into the Olympic complex looking for stories to report? Or any of the other stuff I mentioned? I just wonder, if Greek reporters and media do the same to England in 2012, will it be taken so kindly? Can you imagine Greek reporters trying to break into Olympic venues and planting fake bombs in areas? Can you imagine the reaction? But when the uproar from British posters commenting on terrorism and how it is NOT something to be played around with as a reaction to it, somehow I don't think you will view it as paranoid. It all goes may beyond being late on construction. Way beyond. 



> Everybody did. Absolutely every media organisation in Britain reported the games as a happy success.


That I will agree with 100%. There was a huge turnaround during and after the games. Probably because expectations were so long from all the crap leading up to the games. They went off fine, we got the job done, and the media DID report the games were a success. I even saw many apologist articles believe it or not. Many "We were wrong" and "You proved us right". It was very touching personally, after haveing gone through all that in the lead up. The media afterwards was completely different, and reported in a much different way. Kind of reminded me of what I said in my last post and the test event in the Olympic Stadium. But with this said, it does not change what happened before. It does not change the way the media overreacted and portrayed things beforehand. They had no other option but to say they were wrong at the end, because they were. I just hope 2012 gets the same kind of reporting. I hope Australia puts out a warning on traveling to England, I hope security fears soar and so does the bill, I hope people avoid England like the plauge and everything is blown out of proportion. (and I hope it is proved unfounded afterwards, with no incidents) Then maybe you will know how we feel. But somehow, I don't quite seeing it play out that way..... even when the threat there is 100x worse than it ever was for Athens.


----------



## 2005

Tottenham Chairman Daniel Levy has that he is interested in getting the stadium after the Olympics.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,277-1826520,00.html 

Leaving behind the shabby environs of Tottenham High Road, with its prohibitive costs for redevelopment and its insurmountable transport nightmares, is less imminent but Spurs are open-minded to all the options, including a move to the Olympic Stadium in Stratford after 2012. 

“That is a possibility,” Levy said. “At the moment it is going to be used for athletics. If that changes, then I am sure they will come and talk to us. There are only one or two clubs who could occupy it.” 

Its capacity of more than 70,000 would test even London’s most successful clubs but filling seats has never been one of Levy’s concerns. Indeed, it was the main reason, aside from his own love of Spurs, that he invested in the club.


----------



## ExSydney

> =Christos7............. But we saw an extreme over reaction, especially from Australia for example..............


What exactly was Australia's "over reaction"?


----------



## EnglishKevin

The Athens games were never declared the most successful in history. It had become tradition if it was warranted .

I am not saying the Athens games were a failure by any means . I'm simply saying they were not the best or as good as Sydney .


----------



## Giorgio

Christos7 said:


> ------------
> And about the "bombs". Here is ANOTHER out of touch with reality stance by the media. These "bombs", were nothing but homeade FIRECRACKERS from teenage groups looking for attention. They would throw homemade "bombs" in areas (like a police station) at the middle of the night. They were poorly made, never around anybody, never posed a threat and NEVER hurt anybody. These were nothing but thugs with to much time on their hands looking for attention taking advantage of the public light Greece was in. How was it reported in the media? My god you would think I lived in the middle of baghdad. Links with Islamic terrorists and this and that. Did anybody ever bother to ask what the actual situation was? No. I understand in general, that this would cause a comotion. This is what those people wanted to do. But we saw an extreme over reaction, especially from Australia for example. Always negative media, bias and worse than the British and Americans, complete untruths at times. It was appalling reading the news coming from there.... I have relatives who live in Australia, they couldn't understand the constant dribble coming out about Athens. I am fully aware of the situation and warrented critisism Athens deserved at times, but I can honestlyt say most of the time it was exagerated and wrong. This was proved by the simple fact, 6 months before the games, the articles and pictures presented by the media, you would have never thought Athens would get done in time. The reality, yes progress was behind, but except for the Olympic Stadium roof, nothing else was in danger of not being completed. And even the roof was on the tight schedule they had and was completed 3 weeks before the games.....


LMAO! here in Adelaide, on skynews there was a Breaking News Live Report. Live coverage of 'multiple bomb blasts' in Athens. There was one blood cop on the scene ffs...


----------



## Giorgio

EnglishKevin said:


> The Athens games were never declared the most successful in history. It had become tradition if it was warranted .
> 
> I am not saying the Athens games were a failure by any means . I'm simply saying they were not the best or as good as Sydney .


err, no my friend. please do some research. the IOC is NOT ALLOWED to release any type of info claiming that the games had been a larger success. Jacques Rouge said that despite how much better the next games will be than sydney, never again will he announce that the games were 'the best games ever'. Theres plenty of Articles about it. Thats why he said Athens were 'dream games'


----------



## Giorgio

Reuters said:


> *Rogge gives top marks to Athens*
> _Last Updated: Sunday, August 29, 2004. 8:00pm (AEST)_
> 
> International Olympic Committee (IOC) president Jacques Rogge has praised Athens for organising a well-run Games.
> 
> "I am an extremely happy president of the IOC," Dr Rogge told reporters in Athens. "They really did a fantastic job. I am very, very happy about the Games."
> 
> Dr Rogge said Athens had provided the best ever athletes village and added that sporting federations were delighted with the Greek organisers.
> 
> He said television producers were ecstatic about ratings, which were up about 15 per cent on the Sydney Games.
> 
> Dr Rogge said ticket sales had topped the figures from Seoul and Barcelona, a major achievement for a country of just 10 million people.
> 
> He also said there had been 22 positive drug tests in Athens double the figure in Sydney.
> 
> "The list is probably not over," he said. "You have 10,500 athletes in the Olympic village, you do not have 10,500 saints, you will always have cheats."


^^ So dont sit here and tell me that because he didnt say best games ever it dosent mean he thought it. If we go by the way your saying it, Sydney would be better than both Beijing and London when in reality, we know that London will shit all over Sydney. Despite how great the london games are compared to sydney, he _wont_ say best games ever so technically, in your eyes, sydney will always be the best games ever...truthfully, _no_..


----------



## Mo Rush

*OLYMPIC PLAZA*


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

savas said:


> No we dont! Leafs was always a pain in the ass, right Leafs? Perhaps you would like to edit your post?!
> 
> I dont now why people can not have a normal conversation without getting annoying and pushing.



Are you saying that the conversation was going along normally before I posted my reply?


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

vertigosufferer said:


> Never have I found more greater use to press that *Stop* button on the Internet Toolbar. If you think I was waiting for 146 time consuming images to download while trying to read the posts that count, you have another bloody thing coming!!!!



I'm sorry my friend, but I'd rather wait to see 146 images than read through 146 attackes on the Athens Olympics by morons like Mo Rush et al.

Do his attacks on Athens have anything more to do with teh London Olympic venues than my post does?

I guess my point has been proven.


----------



## JimB

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> I'm sorry my friend, but I'd rather wait to see 146 images than read through 146 attackes on the Athens Olympics by morons like Mo Rush et al.
> 
> Do his attacks on Athens have anything more to do with teh London Olympic venues than my post does?
> 
> I guess my point has been proven.


The only point you've proven, I'm afraid, is that you're a bit of a selfish arse for spamming this page with an endless succession of photographs that are irrelevant to London 2012 or even to the discussion about media coverage of the Athens Olympics. As a consequence, the page loads very slowly and pertinent and interesting posts before yours have been relegated to the stale backwaters of this thread.

Whether you agree with Mo Rush's posts or not, at least they have the excellent virtue of being short and not selfishly disrupting the thread.

So please...pretty please, with sugar on top....just edit your tedious post and delete most, if not all, of those photographs.


----------



## Kampflamm

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Mo Rush you are a punk pure and simple.
> 
> All others can debate all you want. The Athens Olympics were incredible. I was there. London has a rich history as Athens does. The London Olympics will be amazing as will Beijing's.
> 
> The pictures speak for themselves:
> 
> 
> *1) Athens Olympic Stadium:*
> 
> :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah:


*WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU?!* I clicked on this thread expecting to see pics of London and instead you post hundreds of pics of Athens which pretty much caused my computer to crash. If you had any decency left, you'd edit your post and delete those pics.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

Kampflamm said:


> *WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU?!* I clicked on this thread expecting to see pics of London and instead you post hundreds of pics of Athens which pretty much caused my computer to crash. If you had any decency left, you'd edit your post and delete those pics.


Ok I have editted my post...BUT, *WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH ALL THE OTHER FORUMERS* who keep talking about Sydney, Athens, South Africa, etc? I thought this thread was about the London Olympic venues!

Nothing to say to them, eh Kampfy?


----------



## Kampflamm

I have to admit that I didn't read the rest of the thread.  But people should stay on topic. I'm personally sick and tired of reading about this Sydney v Athens feud.


----------



## JimB

Thank you, Leafs. Good man!


----------



## Mo Rush

my last three posts have been
1. a vision of the london olympic plaza
2. an article released on that day of how london is doing well in its preparations
3. people losing their sense of humour and failing to be able to take criticizm...a fairly moderate response after being accused of being a racist....


----------



## Cerises

Mo Rush said:


> my last three posts have been
> 1. a vision of the london olympic plaza
> 2. an article released on that day of how london is doing well in its preparations
> 3. people losing their sense of humour and failing to be able to take criticizm...a fairly moderate response after being accused of being a racist....


Congratulations!


----------



## Mo Rush

Cherry said:


> Congratulations!


thank you your support means the world.... :weirdo:


----------



## somataki

For u it means the third world u belong.


----------



## Giorgio

oww, burn...got ya there...


----------



## SE9

A Map of Londons Olympic Sites (I live near the "River Zone")


----------



## SE9

The Football Venue as of now:


----------



## Cerises

Mo Rush said:


> thank you your support means the world.... :weirdo:



Its called "sarcasm"! :sleepy:


----------



## Mo Rush

Cherry said:


> Its called "sarcasm"! :sleepy:


yes i know....hence my thank you it means the world response....


----------



## 2005

Paxton Road end 














































TOTTENHAM! TOTTENHAM! TOTTENHAM! TOTTENHAM! TOTTENHAM!


----------



## Zorba

Wembley is going to be such an amazing stadium. I must go to see a football match there before I die!


----------



## Zenith

lets hope thats not soon yes !


----------



## Philip Cronin

Mac said:


> But if Birmingham can sustain it without any problems, then private developers would have jumped in long ago and it would have been built, as i said the casino should be irrelevant.
> 
> The fact that no other developer has come forward, suggests that the only thing that would keep it in profit is the casino money.


Major stadiums are rarely a sound business proposition anywhere in the world. They are built for other reasons and the great majority of them rely on subsidy of one kind or another. Even in the United States they are funded to a large degree with public funds.


----------



## James21

this is never going to happen. The fact is is that there is going to be one super casino allowed, and this is most likely going to be in Blackpool where it will have the most regeneration benefits and wont offend any of the middle classes. It's wishful thinking, and the reason everything is hyped up (i mean 50,000 honestly when would be Birmingham be able to fill that!!) is to make it look good to the commission deciding where the super casino should go.

seems silly really, it's almost like Birmingham City FC are putting themselves out to try and get the casino, odd!


----------



## ROYAL BLUE

Blackpool is nothing but a small shitey northern coastal town, most people who vist the place never wish to return. 
Birmingham is The second biggest city in the UK and is situated right in the centre of the country.

How will the regeneration of a back water sea side resort benefit more people then the new stadium??


----------



## crazyevildude

ROYAL BLUE said:


> Blackpool is nothing but a small shitey northern coastal town, most people who vist the place never wish to return.
> Birmingham is The second biggest city in the UK and is situated right in the centre of the country.
> 
> How will the regeneration of a back water sea side resort benefit more people then the new stadium??


How will a new stadium benefit anyone apart from people local to bham? This may come as a shock to you but Blackpool pulls in 6million tourists per year (I don't know how many of them have visited previously, but I suspect it is a large majority. How many tourists does Bham get? The casino is going to go to Blackpool, and rightly so.


----------



## James21

> Blackpool is nothing but a small shitey northern coastal town, most people who vist the place never wish to return


Which is precisely why it will get the casino, because it doesn't offend anyone, there will be plenty of people who don't want the trouble of this super casino, in Blackpool no one cares. It used to be a 'destination resort' and this could return it to this status, hence the most regeneration.


----------



## 2005

I have to say that the plans do look very impressive but I really can not see Birmingham City FC sell out 55,000 every week no way can they do that. The bargain of the deal is the fact that that the project is stine throw away from theri current ground.


----------



## brummad

remember this is a multi sport venue: capable of hosting test matches in cricket, rugby matches, athletics, and footy. its not just gonna be the new blues ground. the ony thing blues have said is they will put money into it and play there. doesnt matter if they cant fill it ... at least it will be used on a regular basis. and can be used for big events too. my main arguement for it is it centrality in the uk and its great transport connections. yes wembley will always be the home of footy but at least they can use the new bham stadium for other matches, be a damn sight better than the traffic nightmare that is millenium stadium. wre shall see tho...odds on that bham city council will scupper this one just like everything else that people are trying to build in bham.


----------



## carlspannoosh

the capacity of the stadium is too high. Its too big for 95 percent of the events that will take place there. Half empty stadiums are terrible. Ask Juventus.


----------



## JimB

brummad said:


> remember this is a multi sport venue: capable of hosting test matches in cricket, rugby matches, athletics, and footy. its not just gonna be the new blues ground. the ony thing blues have said is they will put money into it and play there. doesnt matter if they cant fill it ... at least it will be used on a regular basis. and can be used for big events too. my main arguement for it is it centrality in the uk and its great transport connections. yes wembley will always be the home of footy but at least they can use the new bham stadium for other matches, be a damn sight better than the traffic nightmare that is millenium stadium. wre shall see tho...odds on that bham city council will scupper this one just like everything else that people are trying to build in bham.


In some respects, I hope that this project gets approval. Birmingham always seems to miss out - Commonwealth Games stadium (Manchester), Olympic stadium (London), new national football stadium (London again) - and it deserves a top quality venue. If Birmingham City don't mind playing to a half empty stadium for a large number of their matches, then who are we to interfere?


----------



## Roar

*Ashburton Grove*

In my personal opinion Arsenal are destined to be at the top of european football financially
.
Their new Ground... Ashburton Grove.. 

- Their Matchday revenue will increase from 30-80 million when they are installed their in 8 months time. Take the yearly debt payments and expenditure from the Increased profit and that leaves them having an additional £30 million a year, £300 million in 10 years, and £3 billion over a hundred years.
It sounds crazy but Arsenal will possibly have THE LARGEST MATCHDAY REVENUE IN THE WORLD. Simply because of its EXECUTIVE capacity. The executive areas at the new ground will make as much as highbury could in the same amount of time. As far as I know only wembley has more boxes.

This is the grounds total capacity- 60,173

51,000 Old skool gooner seats
6,708 "club seats"
150 executive boxes - ALL SOLD OUT
215 press seats
250 whell chair positions


----------



## brummad

well said


----------



## brummad

i am more excited about the prospect of a 50 m pool...how long does bham have to wait for one of them


----------



## 2005

Roar said:


> In my personal opinion Arsenal are destined to be at the top of european football financially
> .
> Their new Ground... Ashburton Grove..
> 
> - Their Matchday revenue will increase from 30-80 million when they are installed their in 8 months time. Take the yearly debt payments and expenditure from the Increased profit and that leaves them having an additional £30 million a year, £300 million in 10 years, and £3 billion over a hundred years.
> It sounds crazy but Arsenal will possibly have THE LARGEST MATCHDAY REVENUE IN THE WORLD. Simply because of its EXECUTIVE capacity. The executive areas at the new ground will make as much as highbury could in the same amount of time. As far as I know only wembley has more boxes.
> 
> This is the grounds total capacity- 60,173
> 
> 51,000 Old skool gooner seats
> 6,708 "club seats"
> 150 executive boxes - ALL SOLD OUT
> 215 press seats
> 250 whell chair positions


Oi I think you've got the wrong thread this is were you should post that about the scums new stadium. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=5915149#post5915149

Anyway as for your 


> Arsenal are destined to be at the top of european football financially


That maybe the case but still it won't be another 5 or more years until the woolwich nomads will be sound on the case of money whilst paying off £250m debts. Anyway you can have all the money in the world but the thrase "quality not quanterty" is said a lot for a reason.


----------



## matherto

if it's a multi-purpose venue then that means the fans will be about 10 miles from the pitch, plus the fact that they'll be pulling 25-30,00 instead of 55,000 the atmosphere will be dead, Is there going to be tornado-proofing as well? what a strange country we have


----------



## matherto

if it's a multi-purpose venue then that means the fans will be about 10 miles from the pitch, plus the fact that they'll be pulling 25-30,00 instead of 55,000 the atmosphere will be dead, Is there going to be tornado-proofing as well? they'll need it seen as how they keep cropping up. Stupid weather


----------



## cgrassham

Will the ARSEnal fans please but out of this thread. This thread is about White Hart Lane not about the team you bunch of arrogant fucks.

Oh and guess what? Arsenal won't win anything this year either. Stick that in your pipe.

I'm a neutral in all of this before anyone starts too.


----------



## cgrassham

*Donington Park Renovation*

http://www.donington-park.co.uk/news/story.asp?file=051019

*Plans published for major redevelopment of the pits and paddock complex at Donington Park*

The scheme, costing some £5million, will provide state of the art pits and paddock facilities for the competitors and officials working at the Leicestershire Grand Prix circuit.

Contractors moved in on October 3 to begin the demolition of the existing pit-garages, media room and race control tower. Building work then gets under way, with 38 pit-garages, a dozen more than at present, being provided, while a new spacious office suite on the first storey will provide an improved working environment for race control, time-keeping and administrative personnel and the media at events.

Click here for 3MB PDF 

The circuit commentators will be housed on the second storey, their vantage point giving them good views of much of the parkland circuit.

Allied to these works, the multi-purpose Paddock Suite is being virtually doubled in size to accommodate the Media Office at the British round of the MotoGP, with its demands for special areas for Media Conferences, Photographers and working offices.

Click for 2MB PDF 

The enlarged building, situated at the heart of the paddock and adjacent to the race circuit, will double as a unique venue for conferences, small exhibitions and both functions and corporate hospitality. En suite toilets and a fully fitted kitchen complement the facilities within this building.

"These updated, more spacious facilities are vital to the future growth and importance of Donington Park as an International motor sport centre - they meet fully the criteria expected for rounds of the World MotoGP Championship and other major events," explained the circuit's managing director Brian Pallett.

"The existing buildings had been out-grown, and when you have the world's top riders coming here, they expect the best - this is what is being achieved by this development, and it illustrates the major commitment that Clear Channel Entertainments, the lessees of the circuit, have to the sport."

Donington Park, which has hosted the British Motorcycle Grand Prix annually since 1987, has the contract to host the country's premier race of the year upto and including 2009.

The MotoGP race is due to be held at the circuit on 16 July 2006, some four months after the completion of the redevelopment scheme which should be completed by the end of March. In the interim, the circuit remains operational, with temporary buildings housing Race Control.

________________________________________________________________

This is great news as the track is one of my favourite circuits and needed a facelift. It could do with some new grandstands as well IMO.


----------



## carlspannoosh

2005 said:


> Anyway you can have all the money in the world but the thrase "quality not quanterty" is said a lot for a reason.


 :nuts:


----------



## 2005

Oh dear the gooner didn't understand as always.


----------



## Sitback

cgrassham said:


> Will the ARSEnal fans please but out of this thread. This thread is about White Hart Lane not about the team you bunch of arrogant fucks.
> 
> Oh and guess what? Arsenal won't win anything this year either. Stick that in your pipe.
> 
> I'm a neutral in all of this before anyone starts too.


I'd believe you if you wasn't such an idiot.

2005 looking forward to defeat on the 29th?


----------



## 2005

Sitback said:


> I'd believe you if you wasn't such an idiot.
> 
> 2005 *looking forward to defeat on the 29th*?


In your f***ing dreams woolwhich boy get ready to get the shit kicked out of you on and off the pitch.


----------



## 2005

Look how far the seats are away from the pitch something you don't see at St. Andrews hhhmmm


----------



## brummad

apparently the lower tier is moveable so there will be fans against the adge of the field. dunno about the distance to the upper tiers tho.


----------



## Roar

*I find it highly ironic that you can call arsenal fans*

woolich nomads, yet your chairman was considering moving to startford olympic stadium panicking over arsenals iminent move to Ashburton Grove.

SO what? if they originated from woolich- jeez don't tell people about how they robbed you lot of your support for their supperior success, won't that prove something!?!?!?!

Your chairman is panicking because he knows if he doesn't reply to Arsenal's new stadium- Spurs haven't got a hope in hell in terms of revenue.

I think eventually at some point Spurs will be able to build a new ground/ expand White Hart Lane.


Soon Highbury will be no more and Ashburton Grove will be their new ground, and no-one bar Man United could challenge the gunners in terms of stadia capacity/iconism/design/size- because it looks the part. It is funny because it dwarfs Highbury when you look at them...


----------



## JimB

Roar said:


> woolich nomads, yet your chairman was considering moving to startford olympic stadium panicking over arsenals iminent move to Ashburton Grove.
> 
> SO what? if they originated from woolich- jeez don't tell people about how they robbed you lot of your support for their supperior success, won't that prove something!?!?!?!
> 
> Your chairman is panicking because he knows if he doesn't reply to Arsenal's new stadium- Spurs haven't got a hope in hell in terms of revenue.
> 
> I think eventually at some point Spurs will be able to build a new ground/ expand White Hart Lane.
> 
> 
> Soon Highbury will be no more and Ashburton Grove will be their new ground, and no-one bar Man United could challenge the gunners in terms of stadia capacity/iconism/design/size- because it looks the part. It is funny because it dwarfs Highbury when you look at them...


Levy isn't panicking at all. Quite the opposite, in fact. He's quite happy to sit and do nothing about the stadium until he gets what he wants. Forget the red herring of a proposed move to the Olympic stadium, or even Wembley. Levy knows perfectly well that neither is going to happen. By making public statements threatening to leave White Hart Lane, Levy is only exerting pressure on the local council to do something about various transport and infrastructure issues.

As to Spurs being unable to compete because our relatively small stadium will limit revenue growth, I'd expect Arsenal fans (of all fans) to understand that money is only part of the equation:

1. For the best part of a decade, Arsenal have competed pretty much on level terms with Manchester United, despite United's vastly superior spending power.

2. Over the past fifteen years, Spurs have spent more on players than Arsenal and yet Spurs have wallowed in mediocrity while Arsenal have enjoyed their greatest ever years.

Good management from the chairman down, as Dein and Wenger have proved, is what really matters. Not money. And, after a few false starts under Levy, Spurs finally seem to be getting it right and we should only get better from here. Consequently, I have few worries about Spurs being able to compete in the coming years with Arsenal, even after they move to Dubaibury the Library. In fact, I now have considerably fewer worries about Spurs' competitiveness than I did a few years ago when Spurs were rubbish and when Arsenal were superb and their new stadium was nothing more than an expensive pipedream.


----------



## 2005

*Brighton's Falmer stadium plans approved*

Brighton and Hove Albion FC have been given permission to build a 23,000-seat stadium in the village of Falmer. 
They first applied for permission to build the ground in 2001 and have been waiting since then for a decision. 

Deputy Prime Minister John Prescott ruled on Friday the stadium could be built at Falmer, just outside the city. 

The club's chairman Dick Knight said: "Never mind over the moon, we're over Jupiter. This is the greatest home win ever in the club's history." 

Mr Knight added: "There's been a lot of hard work gone into this project over the course of the last seven years and we've really been through the mill." 

Brighton have been playing home games at Withdean, an athletics stadium in the city, since 1999 and their last permanent home was sold off in 1997. 

The club and their fans have been desperate for permission to build the new stadium, arguing that by having to play home games at Withdean, with a capacity of about 7,000, they are missing out on huge amounts of ticket revenue. 

It is hoped the Falmer stadium will be ready by 2008. 

'Fantastic news' 

Brighton and Hove City Council has backed the scheme, as have the city's MPs. 

Council leader Ken Bodfish said on Friday: "It's the most fantastic news. I'm so happy for the fans and the city. 

"Professional football clubs can do so much to raise a city's profile and boost involvement in sport. 

"A club we could easily have lost has been saved." 

But some Falmer residents objected strongly to having a stadium built in their village. Neighbouring Lewes District Council was also not keen on the idea and said it was "surprised and disappointed" on Friday

A summary of the decision from the Office of the Deputy Prime Minister said the stadium was in the public interest, and that there were "no other realistic alternative sites". 

There was "considerable local need for the proposed development [which] would bring significant regeneration and economic benefits". 

Mr Prescott recognised there would be some harm caused to the Sussex Downs Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty, but said that was mitigated by factors which would see the development "carried out to high environmental standards". 

The stadium will be built on land to the north of Village Way in Falmer. 

The development includes a club shop, coach and bus facilities and other transport links, plus shared use of existing car parking space at the University of Sussex. 

The saga began in 1997 when the club's former chairman sold the Goldstone Ground, the Seagulls' home for almost a century. 

The ground was demolished and is now the site of a retail park. 

On-pitch success 

Brighton played home games 75 miles away in Gillingham for two years before moving to the Withdean. 

The team have enjoyed success on the pitch, enjoying back to back promotions in 2001 and 2002 and, after being relegated in 2003, they were promoted back into the Championship via the play-offs in 2004. 

The club took about 30,000 fans to the play-off final in Cardiff, which chairman Dick Knight has cited as proof the club needs a stadium which can hold far more than 7,000 supporters. 

A public inquiry into whether the ground could be built ran from February to October in 2003. It was then re-opened between February and May this year. 

Interviewed in Brighton by the BBC at the Labour Party Conference in September 2004, Prime Minister Tony Blair admitted the process had taken too long.


----------



## mikeyraw

Great news for the seagulls. Its great how both Brighton and Wrexham, who have fought for each other tirelessly, have both been given a good break in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## cgrassham

Sitback said:


> I'd believe you if you wasn't such an idiot.
> 
> 2005 looking forward to defeat on the 29th?


Leeds (the team I support, look up where Pontefract is) don't play in the Premiership smartass. 

Whos the idiot?

*edit* And if you are so clever, why don't you check my profile? It says which team I support.


----------



## 2005

The roof design reminds me of something



















KSS Design are the people that Designed the redevelopments of WHL and Stamford and all three main stands have glass roofs most proberly to let more sunshine get to the pitch.


----------



## Craigie_Mann

Anfield 

More History (in the UK), the most famous stadiam and most famous stand (the kop) in world club football and best atmosphere.

any arguments?


----------



## JimB

Craigie_Mann said:


> Anfield
> 
> More History (in the UK), the most famous stadiam and most famous stand (the kop) in world club football and best atmosphere.
> 
> any arguments?


1. This is a thread about White Hart Lane. Anfield is not relevant here. If you want to discuss Anfield, scroll back on the main stadium page and you'll find the appropriate thread.

2. No doubt that Anfield is a famous stadium but it's no more famous than ten other football club stadiums around Europe that I could mention.

3. As for the atmosphere, Anfield is no better and no worse than the vast majority of other Premiership grounds.

Get over yourself.


----------



## Noostairz

JimB said:


> 3. As for the atmosphere, Anfield is no better and no worse than the vast majority of other Premiership grounds.
> 
> Get over yourself.


:?

what are you on about!?!?!?!? anfield is untouchable, especially in europe, when it comes to atmosphere. even the most biased of football supporters knows that.


----------



## JimB

edennewstairs said:


> :?
> 
> what are you on about!?!?!?!? anfield is untouchable, especially in europe, when it comes to atmosphere. even the most biased of football supporters knows that.


Not at all. It's all a complete myth, perpetuated by a lazy British media that love to deal in outdated or inaccurate stereotypes.

I've been to Anfield on many occasions and I've always been underwhelmed by the experience. Very little noise and passion.

Maybe the atmosphere used to be good at Anfield back in the 60's, 70's and 80's but, in those days, the atmosphere was good at every other ground too.

As to your claim that Anfield is particularly good on European nights, of course the atmosphere is good on occasion - just as it is at any other ground. But for every Champions League semi final against Chelsea, Liverpool also play five average European games against the likes of Basle or Graz, when the ground is only two thirds full and when, but for the chants of the away fans, you can hear a pin drop.

Anyway, enough Anfield talk. This is a White Hart Lane thread.


----------



## Noostairz

spurs are a relatively average english top-flight team, nothing more.


----------



## eli

*Any information about the Chelsea's Cobham training ground?*

Please


----------



## cgrassham

Ha! Couldn't come up with a decent response?


----------



## Sitback

cgrassham said:


> Leeds (the team I support, look up where Pontefract is) don't play in the Premiership smartass.
> 
> Whos the idiot?
> 
> *edit* And if you are so clever, why don't you check my profile? It says which team I support.


You pillock the first part "I would believe you if you wasn't such an idiot" was to you. And I still mean it. The 2nd part I was talking to 2005 you dumbass.

Anyway. 2005 mate. 1-1. Good match. You were all over us 1st half and and we were all over you 2nd half. You're just not good enough to beat us I'm afraid. You're just lucky Henry wasn't there.


----------



## 2005

Sitback said:


> You pillock the first part "I would believe you if you wasn't such an idiot" was to you. And I still mean it. The 2nd part I was talking to 2005 you dumbass.
> 
> Anyway. 2005 mate. 1-1. Good match. You were all over us 1st half and and we were all over you 2nd half. You're just not good enough to beat us I'm afraid. You're just lucky Henry wasn't there.


I agree with first bit but not the scond and its a shame that you can't win away from home.


----------



## cgrassham

Sitback said:


> You pillock the first part "I would believe you if you wasn't such an idiot" was to you. And I still mean it. The 2nd part I was talking to 2005 you dumbass.


Make a post that actually makes sense then.

And why didn't you mention 2005's name then if it was directed at him? The way that it was written was as if the whole post was directed at me.

Use your bloody brain.


----------



## 2005

Boro 4-1 Man Utd LOL!

Anyway this site was designed for stadia chat but then again I can't say mich.

*SAME OLD ARSENAL ALWAYS CHEATING!!*










Don't worry R'sol won't be getting away with this.


----------



## Zaqattaq

Lucky wankers


----------



## 2005

zaqattaq said:


> Lucky wankers


 :hahaha: 

Such a dicksplat typical gooner "they were lucky and they must be happy they got point against us as they're shit" :| of well couldn't care about what the Scum say they're all a bunch of nob ends.

Good news for Spurs  

Spurs are close to agreeing a record breaking deal with shirt manufacturer Puma.

Martin Jol's side are reportedly closing in on a four-year deal worth close to £20million with the current four-year deal with current shirt suppliers Kappa running out at the end of the season. A new Spurs shirt is being designed and should be unveiled later in the season.

Spurs are also looking for a new sponsor to replace holiday firm Thomson. T-Mobile have been mooted but they currently sponsor West Brom.










Did you here about Saddam?
He said that if he gets the death Penalty then he wants Robert Pires to take it :rofl: .


----------



## Roar

*Typical, laughable, spurs fan,*

You did not win your cup final eh?

Why is it that spurs fans have to use a s**t excuse to jusitfy the gap of success between them and Arsenal, I think it is un-sporting to judge a club by its success but now you will have to face up to the fact that:-

(i)The next time Arsenal win the championship it will will be their 14th time. 
(ii)The next time Arsenal win the fa.cup it will be their 11th time.

(iii)The revenue gap that will open up once arsenal move to their new ground will be huge - the largest in the world putting them in the top 4(of the world) spot at least.

(iv) Your bleating about reaching Europe has already been acheived by Arsenal 8 times in the past eight years- (b) and on a neutral basis they should have won it at least once or twicein that period, (c) they have also set themselves up for a good run this season and (d) their new stadiums revenue streams will ensure that they succeed at some point in a competition where it has gone terribly with the bad luck they have had.

(v) Your youth setup is good but not better than Arsenals) Reyes,Van Persie, Ryan Smith (ENGLISH), Emaneulle Eboue,Cescie Fabregas, Antony Stokes (Irish), Gael Clichy, Quincey) are just a sample of names who are in the setup.


----------



## Roar

*Pires penalty*

I don't understand why people go on about Pires's penalty try; it was a certain goal if their was a bit more communicado, poor bloke; it just proves how you can screw up once after putting the past 20 penalties into the back of the net and then the Ass-backward media blow it well, well over the top, IT WAS NOT DISRESPECTFUL
IT WAS CLEVER AND PROFESIONAL, sadly it went wrong
AND BY GOD IT JUST SHOWS HOW THE MEDIA WANT TO DESTROY OUR BEAUTIFUL GAME.


----------



## 2005

Roar said:


> You did not win your cup final eh?
> 
> Why is it that spurs fans have to use a s**t excuse to jusitfy the gap of success between them and Arsenal, I think it is un-sporting to judge a club by its success but now you will have to face up to the fact that:-
> 
> (i)The next time Arsenal win the championship it will will be their 14th time.
> (ii)The next time Arsenal win the fa.cup it will be their 11th time.
> 
> (iii)The revenue gap that will open up once arsenal move to their new ground will be huge - the largest in the world putting them in the top 4(of the world) spot at least.
> 
> (iv) Your bleating about reaching Europe has already been acheived by Arsenal 8 times in the past eight years- (b) and on a neutral basis they should have won it at least once or twicein that period, (c) they have also set themselves up for a good run this season and (d) their new stadiums revenue streams will ensure that they succeed at some point in a competition where it has gone terribly with the bad luck they have had.
> 
> (v)Your youth setup is good but not better than Arsenals ) Reyes,Van Persie, Ryan Smith (ENGLISH), Emaneulle Eboue,Cescie Fabregas, Antony Stokes (Irish), Gael Clichy, Quincey) are just a sample of names who are in the setup.


In all you do have a good point but the fact of the matter is that Tottenham are closing that gap say what you want but Tottenham will over take and as for Your "Your youth setup is good but not better than Arsenals". Simple as Arsenal have bought well in the youth world but the players they have bought everyone was already talking about them. Tottenham have bought young ENGLISH players the scum have bought well but look at Tottenham they bought Jenas a player that everyone said would be shit and was a waste of Tottenham's money and in the first two or three games they were right but in the past three games the man has been on top form. We have bought brilliantly and have had players like King, Gardner, Ifil, Kelly, Marney, Johnnie Jackson all now playing professional footbal all players that we signed when they were young. At the end of the day I would f***ing love to hear someone tell me a club that is producing and buying more England internationals than Tottenham I would also love to hear about a club that has gone from a laughing stock to a club with one of the best tranfer policys in the world in the space of a year please oh please can some say a club that has done this? sorry could the answer be NO ONE?


----------



## Sitback

cgrassham said:


> Make a post that actually makes sense then.
> 
> And why didn't you mention 2005's name then if it was directed at him? The way that it was written was as if the whole post was directed at me.
> 
> Use your bloody brain.


I did mention 2005's name go back and read the post you moron. I'm really not suprised you're from Leeds.


----------



## Toadboy

JimB said:


> Not at all. It's all a complete myth, perpetuated by a lazy British media that love to deal in outdated or inaccurate stereotypes.
> 
> I've been to Anfield on many occasions and I've always been underwhelmed by the experience. Very little noise and passion.
> 
> Maybe the atmosphere used to be good at Anfield back in the 60's, 70's and 80's but, in those days, the atmosphere was good at every other ground too.
> 
> As to your claim that Anfield is particularly good on European nights, of course the atmosphere is good on occasion - just as it is at any other ground. But for every Champions League semi final against Chelsea, Liverpool also play five average European games against the likes of Basle or Graz, when the ground is only two thirds full and when, but for the chants of the away fans, you can hear a pin drop.
> 
> Anyway, enough Anfield talk. This is a White Hart Lane thread.


Anfield IS untouchable in this country, I've watched Chelsea, Olympiakos and Juve collapse this year alone in front of the Kop, who else could do that? Everton maybe, no one else comes close, the English are passionless.

But white Hart Lane - great traditional football ground, good atmosphere, really shite district with loads of moody locals. Good day out and a load safer than 20 years ago.


----------



## andysimo123

Anfield aint untouchable we(Man U) beat you 0:1 there earlier in the year.


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful

Toadboy said:


> Anfield IS untouchable in this country,



Funny man.


----------



## Toadboy

Aye well the mancs have become small time, just like domestic football.

Sorry chaps.


----------



## JimB

edennewstairs said:


> spurs are a relatively average english top-flight team, nothing more.


Yes, I suspected that an intelligent and relevant response was probably beyond you.

Never mind. Better luck next time.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> Anyway. 2005 mate. 1-1. Good match. You were all over us 1st half and and we were all over you 2nd half. You're just not good enough to beat us I'm afraid. You're just lucky Henry wasn't there.


I disagree. Yes, we were all over Arsenal in the first half but the second half was fairly even until 65 minutes into the game. And after your equalizer, you certainly dominated as we looked more and more ragged. Fair result in the end.

And you're lucky that Davids couldn't play!


----------



## JimB

Roar said:


> You did not win your cup final eh?
> 
> Why is it that spurs fans have to use a s**t excuse to jusitfy the gap of success between them and Arsenal, I think it is un-sporting to judge a club by its success but now you will have to face up to the fact that:-
> 
> (i)The next time Arsenal win the championship it will will be their 14th time.
> (ii)The next time Arsenal win the fa.cup it will be their 11th time.
> 
> (iii)The revenue gap that will open up once arsenal move to their new ground will be huge - the largest in the world putting them in the top 4(of the world) spot at least.
> 
> (iv) Your bleating about reaching Europe has already been acheived by Arsenal 8 times in the past eight years- (b) and on a neutral basis they should have won it at least once or twicein that period, (c) they have also set themselves up for a good run this season and (d) their new stadiums revenue streams will ensure that they succeed at some point in a competition where it has gone terribly with the bad luck they have had.
> 
> (v) Your youth setup is good but not better than Arsenals) Reyes,Van Persie, Ryan Smith (ENGLISH), Emaneulle Eboue,Cescie Fabregas, Antony Stokes (Irish), Gael Clichy, Quincey) are just a sample of names who are in the setup.


What part of "this is a thread about White Hart Lane" do you not understand, exactly? If you must post tedious lists in relation to Arsenal, please do so on the football rivals thread.

Think you can manage that? Let's hope so, eh?


----------



## JimB

Toadboy said:


> Anfield IS untouchable in this country, I've watched Chelsea, Olympiakos and Juve collapse this year alone in front of the Kop, who else could do that? Everton maybe, no one else comes close, the English are passionless.


Sorry, mate. I still disagree. The atmosphere at Anfield can be special (and it was for the semi final against Chelsea). But for the majority of games, the atmosphere is no better than average. Everton? I've been to Goodison plenty of times too and the Everton fans have never made much noise. They too can do it on their day (I didn't watch the game but I understand that they were loud against Chelsea last week) but the same is true of fans up and down the country.

And I don't think that the English lack passion. You only have to see our incredible support at any major tournament, for instance (obviously, I'm not talking about the thugs). But I do think that English fans have never recovered from the switch to all seater stadiums.


----------



## Toadboy

I'll agree with that in essence, Jim.

Moving on, one thing I've never liked about White Hart Lane is the double banking of boxes on the main stand - it splits the levels too much and breaks up the crowd. 

Although I hate what they did to the Shelf (proper old school football real estate) at least the structure of that stand didn't suffer like it's opposing number, it's a shame Tottenham broke up one of the great masses though.


----------



## Zaqattaq

JimB said:


> I disagree. Yes, we were all over Arsenal in the first half but the second half was fairly even until 65 minutes into the game. And after your equalizer, you certainly dominated as we looked more and more ragged. Fair result in the end.
> 
> And you're lucky that Davids couldn't play!


Sorry mate lucky crusty old Edgar Davids couldn't play? How about lucky Thierry Henry the greatest footballer in the world couldn't play


----------



## JimB

Toadboy said:


> Moving on, one thing I've never liked about White Hart Lane is the double banking of boxes on the main stand - it splits the levels too much and breaks up the crowd.


Couldn't agree more. It's a horrible stand. Far too much smoked glass and with a ridiculously small capacity of only just over 6500. I far prefer what they've now done to the executive boxes on the Shelf side -moved the glass back so that the seats are now outside.



> Although I hate what they did to the Shelf (proper old school football real estate) at least the structure of that stand didn't suffer like it's opposing number, it's a shame Tottenham broke up one of the great masses though.


Irving Scholar's Shelf side redevelopment was a catalogue of errors. Firstly, it was very unpopular with the fans. Secondly, it was very poorly designed. Since they were putting on a new roof, you'd have thought that they would have been able to do away with dirty great pillars obstructing the view - it was 1989, after all, not 1889. Thirdly, it was so hopelessly mismanaged that it was one of the main reasons for our dire financial difficulties in the early 90's.


----------



## JimB

zaqattaq said:


> Sorry mate lucky crusty old Edgar Davids couldn't play? How about lucky Thierry Henry the greatest footballer in the world couldn't play


Try to keep up! I posted that Arsenal were lucky that Davids didn't play in response to Sitback who had said that Spurs were lucky that Henry didn't play. Davids is just as important to Spurs as Henry is to Arsenal. So both teams suffered equally from the absence of a key player.


----------



## Sitback

You've got enough good midfielders in your team to fill the absence of Davids to be honest tho.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> You've got enough good midfielders in your team to fill the absence of Davids to be honest tho.


In some respects, I'd agree. And it demonstrates that, in most areas, we have a very strong squad. However, Davids is more than just a midfielder for us. He is our spiritual leader, the daddy of the team. I feel sure that his experience and fierce will to win would have ensured that we didn't fall victim to the late nerves and uncertainty that cost us two points.


----------



## Sitback

Same. If Henry was there he'd of buried many of those efforts and finished of moves that Reyes or Bergy messed up in some way. There is no point in saying if and that (I started it I'm being hypocritical) but you get my point.


----------



## 2005

Sitback said:


> Same. If Henry was there he'd of buried many of those efforts and finished of moves that Reyes or Bergy messed up in some way. There is no point in saying if and that (I started it I'm being hypocritical) but you get my point.


I will NOT denie the fact that Henry is one of the best players I have ever seen but there was King and Reyes can't be given much blame in the first 15 mins Reyes was about to shoot as he was just outside the 6 yard box and BANG ledley King tackled superbly its been a while since I've seen such a fantastic tackle like that so who couldn't say that Henry might have had the same happen to him? but oh well that was last week and both teams will now think about the next game as the 150th North London Derby is now behind them both but not the fans.


----------



## 2005

What happened to Lehamn was disgrace and the guy that did it should be slung out but still I found this little vid very funny.










Oh and look at this http://www.nufc.com/html/attendance-all-time.html


----------



## Sitback

Ha Ha Ha that is funny but the wanker who did throw that needs shooting.


----------



## 2005

This was on gg chat (Tottenham Hotspur Football Club Forum).



> I have e-mailed the club a number of times regarding the stadium issue, but not once recieved a reply - until now!
> 
> Basically, it was vague, but said 1)Olympic Stadium and Wembley is only an option if it's offered to us, but not a preferred option
> 2) Plans are in place to redevlop WHL but they aren't economically viable until the transport links are regenerated or if the local area is regenerated - the preffered option is to stay at WHL
> 3) There has been an extensive search for a site in North London but there has been none found - the club invited me to come up with ideas so that i can appreciate how hard the stadium issue is to resolve
> 
> Any ideas?!


What do you say JimB you are part of the THST (Tottenham Hotspur Supporters Trust) and you did say that you were at the meeting between THST and THFC. The qeustion is tho were would (if they wanted to) Spurs re-locate in North London?
Who would have thought that Arse*** would have re-located to Ashburton Grove I'm sure there must be a lot of sites like AG around Tottenham.


----------



## JimB

2005 said:


> This was on gg chat (Tottenham Hotspur Football Club Forum).
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say JimB you are part of the THST (Tottenham Hotspur Supporters Trust) and you did say that you were at the meeting between THST and THFC. The qeustion is tho were would (if they wanted to) Spurs re-locate in North London?
> Who would have thought that Arse*** would have re-located to Ashburton Grove I'm sure there must be a lot of sites like AG around Tottenham.


I'm not part of THST any more and I wasn't at the recent meeting mentioned earlier in this thread.

As to finding a site for a new stadium for Spurs, it's not as simple as merely looking for space. There's not a particular shortage of space in the immediate area around White Hart Lane. The problem would be making the building of an entirely new stadium financially viable. Arsenal have been able to build Emirates stadium because Highbury is in a relatively desirable residential area that is well serviced by public transport. They will, consequently, make a big profit from redeveloping their Highbury site and a further big profit from the residential developments at the new Ashburton Grove site.

White Hart Lane, by contrast, is in one of London's poorest, most crime ridden and least desirable residential areas. Redeveloping White Hart Lane for residential use wouldn't realise a profit in any way sufficient to cover the building costs of a new stadium. Even if Spurs also built further residential units at a potential new stadium site, the financial plan still wouldn't add up.

Consider this: any well built stadium with good facilities in London would cost at least £3000 per seat. Since White Hart Lane could, in theory, be redeveloped to 50,000 without too much difficulty, there'd be no need for an entirely new stadium unless required capacity was a minimum of 55,000. So a new stadium would cost at least £165 million. More likely, £200 million plus. On top of that, we would have the cost of buying the site and currying favour with the various authorities by contributing to public transport improvements, local infrastructure etc. So we're talking anything up to £250 million just for the stadium.

Furthermore, we would have to take on further debt to pay for the residential developments. If they were, for instance, on the same scale as Arsenal's developments, we're probably talking about another £150-200 million. If we add on the £20-30 million of debt to which we are already committed (for the new training ground and Academy), then all of a sudden, it's looking like financial suicide - especially since, if the housing market goes tits up, there's no guarantee that residential units in an undesirable area like Tottenham would even sell at low prices.

So basically, short of a shady but philanthropic Russian buying Spurs (or short of billionaire Spurs fan Philip Green deciding that he does want to invest heavily in Spurs after all), talk of Spurs building a new stadium is just fantasy. It ain't going to happen.

However, if it did happen, a site that might work would be by Tottenham Hale station. Haringey recently drew up big plans along with the University of Middlesex to redevelop the area, but the University eventually pulled out. Perhaps Spurs, if they had the money, could step into the vacuum. Tottenham Hale is the most important transport hub in the area with both the Victoria line and a mainline link between Liverpool St and Stansted Airport.


----------



## 2005

The Club will be consulting the local community on its plans and will be holding a public exhibition where the local community can view and comment on the proposals. The exhibition will take place in the Pavilion Building, Myddelton House Sports Grounds, Bulls Cross, Enfield. The dates for the exhibition are:

· Friday 21st October — 2pm -8pm
· Saturday 22nd October — 10am -2pm

JimB did you by any chance go?


----------



## JimB

Nope. I didn't go.


----------



## Roar

*HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA*


----------



## 2005

Well done Roar that was four years ago and now Ill look to the future shame about last night but then again Woolwhich Arsenal fans are saying that after every away game.


----------



## 2005

Great team spirit









The team of the future needn't say anymore









Good old memories :drunk: 










WE ARE THE PARK LANE 
WE ARE THE PARK LANE!

WE ARE THE SHELF SIDE 
WE ARE THE SHELF SIDE!

And who knows whats next http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/ginola99/Redevelopment1.jpg


----------



## Sitback

2005 said:


> Great team spirit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The team of the future needn't say anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good old memories :drunk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE THE PARK LANE
> WE ARE THE PARK LANE!
> 
> WE ARE THE SHELF SIDE
> WE ARE THE SHELF SIDE!
> 
> And who knows whats next http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a111/ginola99/Redevelopment1.jpg


I swear you live in a fantasy world. Spurs are shit, no real decent team on this planet goes running scared of the Spuds. Team of the future god you're funny.

BTW I told you Arsenal would overtake you last weekend and oh look! We have. Just watch that gap increase. Come end of season you're gonna be fighting for 7th or 8th spot. How can anyone actually be happy with that I'd never know. 

PS. Before the Arsenal vs Spuds match Mark Lawrenson said "Yeah Spurs fans tend to dream a bit too much."

Ha Ha Ha ain't he right and ain't you the perfect example.

Get real.


----------



## 2005

Yeah and the arsenal are going to win away from home :| 

Anyway Woolwich spaz-nal boy I didn't say that Tottenham will finish above you this season remember sitback the average of the squad is 23 and most of them are English and five of them are in the England squad and there was all these woolwich spaz-nals thinking that they would always be the pride of England >(


----------



## Sitback

Yeah we will win away from home actually. Our form has picked up in the last 3 games now Henry is back and Van Persie is showing his explosive potential. I fully expect us to be wiping the floor with teams once more and I fully expect Spurs to get good arse rammings by thier opponents from now on. Carry on dreaming 2005. PS your England players are destined to be sitting on the bench and not much else.


----------



## 2005

Yeah yeah blah blah blah yaaawwn Stback I really couldn't careless all I really care about is Totenham you can say what you want but I realy couldn't give a MASSIVE shit.


----------



## Sitback

Carry on dreaming lad.

It's quite amusing listening to your delusional rubbish.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> I fully expect us to be wiping the floor with teams once more and I fully expect Spurs to get good arse rammings by thier opponents from now on.


Spurs have played most of the difficult matches already. We're getting better with every game and we have a run of games over the next three months or so that should yield a very healthy points return - especially since we have at least £15 million burning a hole in our pockets, waiting to be spent (on a left winger, left back and another striker, most likely).



> Carry on dreaming 2005. PS your England players are destined to be sitting on the bench and not much else.


Robinson is a guaranteed starter. King should start alongside Terry ahead of both Campbell and Ferdinand. And Carrick should be given the holding midfielder role, since Lampard and Gerrard have proved on numerous occasions that they cannot play well together in England's central midfield. They leave our defence far too exposed.

Sadly, however, Sven is an unimaginative and blinkered fool who will always pick his favourites, regardless of what is actually good for England.


----------



## 2005

JimB said:


> Spurs have played most of the difficult matches already. We're getting better with every game and we have a run of games over the next three months or so that should yield a very healthy points return - especially since we have at least £15 million burning a hole in our pockets, waiting to be spent (on a left winger, left back and another striker, most likely).
> 
> 
> 
> Robinson is a guaranteed starter. King should start alongside Terry ahead of both Campbell and Ferdinand. And Carrick should be given the holding midfielder role, since Lampard and Gerrard have proved on numerous occasions that they cannot play well together in England's central midfield. They leave our defence far too exposed.
> 
> *Sadly, however, Sven is an unimaginative and blinkered fool who will always pick his favourites, regardless of what is actually good for England*.


Yep and that is why we have only lost one qualifier out of what 23 24? 

I have no problem with Sven whilst I've been a live he's the best thats happend to football (LOL!!! in some peoples opinions but not mine sadly and I shall stand by that) because he's done brilliantly as Engalnd manager and not only that but the reason why Tottenham are doing so well at the moment is because his close friend Daniel Levy has listend to him a lot recently in the past 18 months tar Sven :cheers: . 

Sitback just talk about stadia and get a f***ing life simple as I admit that I have talked about Tottenham but you've done the same with Arsenal as well as trying make friends by putting your MSN address on this site :lol:


----------



## JimB

2005 said:


> Yep and that is why we have only lost one qualifier out of what 23 24?
> 
> I have no problem with Sven whilst I've been a live he's the best thats happend to football (LOL!!! in some peoples opinions but not mine sadly and I shall stand by that) because he's done brilliantly as Engalnd manager


Sven has generally been lucky with his World Cup and European Championship groups. For Japan / South Korea 2002, England's only rival was a Germany team that was a pale shadow of its formidable predecessors. For Euro 2004, the only opposition Turkey - a nation that has, thus far, never beaten England. For next year's World Cup, England had the easiest group imaginable (especially when you look at some of the other groups). And we still struggled to win it.

Furthermore, Sven has been blessed by probably the greatest generation of English talent since 1970. Yet still, he cannot seem to get them to play well as a team when it really matters. Against ten man Brazil in 2002 and 1-0 up against Portugal in 2004, England had fantastic opportunities to progress to the semi finals of a major competition. On both occasions, Sven bottled it. He stifled the team by making them concentrate on their defensive responsibilities, thereby ensuring that there was no movement, a big gap between midfield and the strikers and a constant surrendering of possession. The same thing happened against France in the opening game of Euro 2004.

The same thing will happen next summer, if England's form with SGE's preferred team is anything to go by. Because, for as along as he persists with the proven failure that is a Lampard / Gerrard central midfield, then England will not be able to play with the freedom required to beat the very best teams.

This generation of England players should be expecting to reach at least the semi finals of every major tournament but, under Sven, I suspect that they will always come up against a glass ceiling at the quarter final stage. And it's a damn shame.


----------



## Sitback

Let's be fucking honest here. No manager alive would drop either Lampard or Gerrard because they are both potential match changers. More to be said for Carrick. Good player but really have him there instead of Gerrard?

Ha Ha Ha Ha yeah right. The only player you got who is destined for 1st team other then Robinson is King but only after Sol or Ferdy get in their pensions. If England's hope really lie with Hotspurs like you two deluded fools think then England is gonna be one shite team. FACT.

Stop dreaming.

2005 I got my msn up because I've got a lotta love.


----------



## MoreOrLess

> Perhaps his best position is coming of the bench, when opposition defences are already a bit tired and therefore more vulnerable to his running with the ball.


If he replaces a defensive midfeilder the the chaces are the opposition will not have a setup with him in mind aswell as has been the case with the last few games before today. Gerrard, Beckham and espeically Rooney just looked so much more certain of their roles with a defencive midfielder in the team(by the time he was gone attack was the only option anyway) plus King was happy playing the short ball a fair bit rather than the long balls Beckham and Gerrard always try in that role.

I spose the difference could well by that Argentina were happy to play their own game where as for pretty much all of Englands qualifing campagne the opposition have focused more on stopping us from playing ours.


----------



## Roar

*44 years your avin a laugh.*

44 years your avin a laugh
44 years your avin a laugh,
44 years
44 years
44 years your avin a laugh.


----------



## 2005

"Arsenal are going to win the Champions League"

Now you really are having a bubble.


----------



## Sitback

JimB said:


> It was King's reverse pass (I can't remember to whom) which started the move for England's first goal.
> 
> Besides, King wasn't in the team to create "attacking chances". He was there to protect an otherwise attacking midfield. Furthermore, as I've said before, King is not a natural in the holding midfield role. SGE should play a proper holding midfielder there - preferably, in my opinion, Michael Carrick.
> 
> I agree that Cole did very well when he came on. The real question about Cole is not his ability but his consistency. He needs to start making that sort of impact in most games he plays rather than just once in every four games.
> 
> Perhaps his best position is coming of the bench, when opposition defences are already a bit tired and therefore more vulnerable to his running with the ball.


I can honestly not see the need for King he is more of a player to come of the subs bench and Joe Cole is the man still.


----------



## Sitback

2005 said:


> "Arsenal are going to win the Champions League"
> 
> Now you really are having a bubble.


More chance then Tottenham ha ha ha you're shit.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> I can honestly not see the need for King he is more of a player to come of the subs bench and Joe Cole is the man still.


King is a defender. Should be competing with Rio Ferdinand to partner John Terry in central defence.

Carrick is the man for the holding role. He knows the position. Knows, defensively, where he should be at any given time, is used to receiving the ball in the positions that he gets it and is comortable passing quickly off either foot. King does the best he can but he doesn't know the position intimately. Another example of Sven's poor judgement.


----------



## Sitback

Carrick over Joe Cole uh nah.


----------



## 2005

Sitback said:


> Carrick over Joe Cole uh nah.


True and that is mainly because Carrick is more of holding midefielder but is a good passer so it shows that not only in defence does Sven hasve great choice but also in Midfeild.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> Carrick over Joe Cole uh nah.


If I was talking about Carrick playing on the left wing or playing a free role tucked in behind the front two, then you'd be absolutely spot on.

But I'm not, am I? No more, I imagine, than you are talking about Joe Cole playing the holding role in the centre of midfield.

The simple fact is that, if SGE wants to play with a holding midfielder, he should play a player there who knows intimately how to do that job and who is bloody good at it. Not a converted centre half who is a brilliant centre half but a fish out of water in the holding midfield role against top teams.

I know that you disagree with me but I happen to believe that England stand no chance of winning against the likes of Brazil in next summer's World Cup if we don't play with a holding midfielder. And if we want to win the World Cup, we will almost certainly have to beat Brazil.

There has been talk that Stevie Gerrard could play the holding role but it's bollocks. Gerrard is an attacking midfielder. All his instincts tell him to get forward. Forcing him to hold back would only neuter his effective contribution to the team. Besides, he concedes possession far too often when playing a deep midfield role. He always plays long and / or overly ambitious balls. You need a player there like Carrick, who is adept at finding space and keeping possession with shorter, simpler but no less effective balls. So, as far as I'm concerned, it comes down to a choice between Stevie Gerrard and Joe Cole at left midfield. And since Gerrard is so much the better player, he would always get my vote.


----------



## Sitback

Or alternatively Beckham, Lampard, Gerrard, Cole. Not Carrick. He ain't big enough for the test FACT-O-RAMA


----------



## MoreOrLess

JimB said:


> If I was talking about Carrick playing on the left wing or playing a free role tucked in behind the front two, then you'd be absolutely spot on.
> 
> But I'm not, am I? No more, I imagine, than you are talking about Joe Cole playing the holding role in the centre of midfield.
> 
> The simple fact is that, if SGE wants to play with a holding midfielder, he should play a player there who knows intimately how to do that job and who is bloody good at it. Not a converted centre half who is a brilliant centre half but a fish out of water in the holding midfield role against top teams.
> 
> I know that you disagree with me but I happen to believe that England stand no chance of winning against the likes of Brazil in next summer's World Cup if we don't play with a holding midfielder. And if we want to win the World Cup, we will almost certainly have to beat Brazil.
> 
> There has been talk that Stevie Gerrard could play the holding role but it's bollocks. Gerrard is an attacking midfielder. All his instincts tell him to get forward. Forcing him to hold back would only neuter his effective contribution to the team. Besides, he concedes possession far too often when playing a deep midfield role. He always plays long and / or overly ambitious balls. You need a player there like Carrick, who is adept at finding space and keeping possession with shorter, simpler but no less effective balls. So, as far as I'm concerned, it comes down to a choice between Stevie Gerrard and Joe Cole at left midfield. And since Gerrard is so much the better player, he would always get my vote.


Recently I'd say when we play without a holding midfeilder it actually hurts us going forward more than at the back since it leads to Gerrard, Lampard and espeically Rooney being pushed back trying to cover the back four. Carrick is certainly an option although I wonder if Alan Smith might come into the frame if he keeps his performances up to the level of that Chelsea game. I know he's a former striker but he actually seems much less inclined to go for the long ball in that postion than Beckham and Gerrard. 

One formation I'v wondered about recently would be a 3-5-2. That would focus on our strenghts in central defence(3 out of Ferdinand, King, Terry and Campbell at the back), central midfeild(Gerrard and Lampard free to roam the center area) and Rooney playing behind a main striker.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> Or alternatively Beckham, Lampard, Gerrard, Cole. Not Carrick. He ain't big enough for the test FACT-O-RAMA


No holding midfielder among that quartet, though, is there? You may think that England can win the really big games with that midfield, but I totally disagree.

As to:



> Not Carrick. He ain't big enough for the test FACT-O-RAMA


1. It's not fact. Merely your opinion.

2. Carrick played in the holding role for England in the USA last summer and was England's best player of the tour.

3. You haven't seen nearly enough of Carrick and don't know what he can and can't do. Because I have been watching him closely in every match over the past year or so, I have a far better knowledge and understanding of his game and potential than you do.

Now that is fact.


----------



## Sitback

JimB said:


> No holding midfielder among that quartet, though, is there? You may think that England can win the really big games with that midfield, but I totally disagree.
> 
> As to:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It's not fact. Merely your opinion.
> 
> 2. Carrick played in the holding role for England in the USA last summer and was England's best player of the tour.
> 
> 3. You haven't seen nearly enough of Carrick and don't know what he can and can't do. Because I have been watching him closely in every match over the past year or so, I have a far better knowledge and understanding of his game and potential than you do.
> 
> Now that is fact.


Your mind has been diluted by the poor quality of of Spurs. Which makes him look better then he really is cos he wouldn't walk into a top teams side and expect to get picked 1st team. He ain't good enough and that tour of the US was a joke you'd like to pick out his performances amongst England's 3rd choice for the rest of the team? Give us a break man. Owen was easily the best player against Columbia for that matter too.

You cannot drop Cole for that pleb.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> Your mind has been diluted by the poor quality of of Spurs. Which makes him look better then he really is cos he wouldn't walk into a top teams side and expect to get picked 1st team. He ain't good enough and that tour of the US was a joke you'd like to pick out his performances amongst England's 3rd choice for the rest of the team? Give us a break man. Owen was easily the best player against Columbia for that matter too.
> 
> You cannot drop Cole for that pleb.


Over the course of the surprisingly successful USA tour, Carrick was England's best player. It's irrelevant that a number of England's first choice players were missing. What matters is that England played against decent international teams and Carrick looked very much at home - far more so, I'd venture, than Joe Cole did in any of his first ten or even fifteen appearances for England.

And I repeat, at least my opinion of Carrick is an informed opinion. Yours, by virtue of the fact that you rarely watch him and that when you do watch him, you don't watch him closely, is an uninformed opinion.

Finally, you really are being obtuse. You cannot compare Cole and Carrick as players any more than you can say that apples are better than pears. For the last time, let me repeat that what I'm advocating is not a simple matter of dropping Cole in favour of Carrick. Rather, it's about England adopting a formation and playing style which will allow them to maximize their undoubted potential and to give them the very best chance of winning the World Cup next summer in Germany.


----------



## Sitback

JimB said:


> Finally, you really are being obtuse. You cannot compare Cole and Carrick as players any more than you can say that apples are better than pears. For the last time, let me repeat that what I'm advocating is not a simple matter of dropping Cole in favour of Carrick. Rather, it's about England adopting a formation and playing style which will allow them to maximize their undoubted potential and to give them the very best chance of winning the World Cup next summer in Germany.


Rubbish. In the 4-4-2 formation before we started going a bit shit after the Denmark game we walked all over Wales & Northern Ireland with Joe Cole there. And Carrick didn't even figure in those Poland, Argie matches we had where we won with great performances. Tho Cole was integral, and less not forget we reverted back to 4-4-2 in the second half with Cole on the left, without any defensive midfielder on the pitch. Gerrard was thriving in that game and Lampard was actually the guy who had the poorer performance. We really don't need a holding midfielder like Carrick. No use what-so-ever for him. It's typical of spurs fan to look far to much into the US tour against 2nd rate opposition.


----------



## JimB

Sitback said:


> Rubbish. In the 4-4-2 formation before we started going a bit shit after the Denmark game we walked all over Wales & Northern Ireland with Joe Cole there.


Wales and Northern Ireland??? Need I say any more? How many times do I have to repeat that I believe that England will not be able to beat the *top* teams in next summer's World Cup if we continue to play with an unbalanced midfield? Since when were Northern Ireland and Wales top teams?



> And Carrick didn't even figure in those Poland, Argie matches we had where we won with great performances.


You're absolutely right. But that doesn't mean that the team wouldn't have played even better had Sven the balls or the good sense to give Carrick a chance. That's the really annoying thing - Sven's short sightedness. At the very least, he will need options in Germany. And he has never tried them - at least, not unless he has absolutely had to (USA tour) or unless you count ten minutes at the end of a game in a makeshift England, completely debilitated by mass substitutions.



> Tho Cole was integral, and less not forget we reverted back to 4-4-2 in the second half with Cole on the left, without any defensive midfielder on the pitch.


Erm, playing with Carrick (or anyone else) as holding midfielder is still a 4-4-2 formation. Besides, within minutes of Joe Cole coming on, England changed to 4-3-3 or 3-4-3. That, and the fact that Argnetina had taken off four of their key players was what allowed England to claw the game back in the dying minutes.



> Gerrard was thriving in that game and Lampard was actually the guy who had the poorer performance.


I agree. Lampard just had an off night in front of goal. On any other night, he'd have scored at least one or two. And Gerrard had his best England game for a while because he was freed from the shackles of having to cover for Lampard. Just as I always said.



> We really don't need a holding midfielder like Carrick. No use what-so-ever for him.


Well that's where you and I disagree, and there's no point discussing it further because the proof of the pudding will be in the eating.



> It's typical of spurs fan to look far to much into the US tour against 2nd rate opposition.


No more typical than it is for a gooner automatically to dismiss the international claims of a Spurs player in spite of all the evidence. At the very least, if Sven was more sensible, he'd give Carrick another chance before the World Cup.


----------



## Roar

*White Hart Lane????*

How is your stadium sitaution?


----------



## 2005

Roar said:


> How is your stadium sitaution?


Very long this one.



> There is a planned redevelopment of White Hart Lane which would see the capacity go from 36,000 to 45,000. There has been talk of the capacity being increased even more to 54,000 after the new West stand is built so at the moment this is just a rumour. These pictures were leaked about eight months ago I received them three months ago from another Tottenham fan from a Spurs internet message board (sorry I didn’t send these pictures to you earlier). The plan is to make White Hart Lane a 45,000 seater stadium by knocking down the current West stand and replacing it with the huge 14,000 seater stand that you see in the pictures. The East stand will (to my surprise) be refurbished, the club will do this by takeing the pillars out and replace the old roof with a new one that doesn’t need pillars this won’t add any seats well I think, the outside of the stand will change as well the old yellow brick wall that was made in the 30’s will be replaced with glass and steal. The club have made some changes to the East stand already this summer by making the boxes in the stand into Executive ones this means that instead of sitting behind a sheet of glass you can stand side sampling and adding to the atmosphere on match days. The picture of the residential building and housing development isn’t the only plans the club have for building houses in the area this is to regenerate the area as it is one of the most deprived in the country i.e. it’s not the nicest places to go to like Brixton and Stratford. The main reason is said to be for the regeneration I feel though that it is for profet


I wrote that a wee while ago and now I really don't know what the situation is. Hopefully it will become more clear after the AGM on 25th November. I have read that the club are going to have talks with the local council about transport and etc next month.

There is a problem at the moment (well the past five or more years) that is stopping the club going ahead with any possible plans it is transport at the moment the transport in the area is appalling the nearest Tube station is Seven Sisters which is a twenty-five minute walk (at best) away from the ground. The council of the London borough of Haringey are hoping to get an extension of the Victoria Line from Seven Sisters station to Northumberland Park station. The plans where rejected by Transport for London back in July 2003 for the reason that the plans were seen as “too expensive” but there’s no need to worry. I read in the North London borough spending plan 2005/6-2007/8 the council said that their going to try bid for the extension of the Victoria Line to Northumberland station again. This is what it says "We will make a case for the construction of the second branch of the Victoria line serving Northumberland Park station. A maintenance & storage area for the Tube trains already exists at this station & construction of a second branch would maximize the regeneration potential of the Tottenham Hotspur Football Club redevelopment". So it looks like that there is still a good chance of us staying just as long as Transport for London except the proposal.

If we do not get what we want then the club would be left with no choice but to leave White Hart Lane as you may know the club has been linked with a move to the New Wembley stadium that will be finished next year. Tottenham would not be able to move to the best stadium in the world because the F.A promised the local residents and council of Brenford that the only events that Wembley will be hosting is the England internationals some rugby matches as well as concerts. This was promised because the locals didn’t want a football club in London moving into the stadium which would mean the prices of the houses would go down as well as having to put up with football fans every Saturday. There has been another rumor that Tottenham are interested in becoming the owners of the Olympic stadium in Stratford when the games are over this as you may know will no happen. The plan is to decrease the stadium capacity from 80,000 down to 30,000 so it can become the home of British Athletics and leave a legacy for the kids of the future. So the only option that the club would be left with is finding a site and build a new stadium which the club (at the moment) can not afford to do as moving stadium is very exspensive especially in London just look at Arsenal they are forking out £357,000,000 for there new Emirates stadium which will open next year. Also the redevelopment of Wembley means that our national stadium is the most expensive in the world costing a staggering £757,000,000 (about $1,200,000,000). Recently Chairman Daniel Levy said "It has to remain an option, but one has to be realistic. From a financial point of view, where would the club get the finances to build a new stadium?. Basically what the man said was we can’t afford to build a new stadium at the moment but we can afford to buy big players we have spent £61.8m in the past two years which shows fantastic signs for the future. So atthe moment the stadium issue really doesn't matter to Levy and the rest of the board.

At the moment I really don't know anything I feel it won't be sorted out for a while which is a good thing (in a way) as the club are concentrating on the first team then the planned £30m academy in Enfield.


----------



## Sitback

Basically Spurs are shite and are getting an extra dustbin as their stadium expansion.


----------



## Roar

*I can't imagine spurs playing in a stadium with red seats (wembley)*

:eek2:


----------



## MoreOrLess

I'd guess it wouldnt be impossible for Spurs to move into the Olympic stadium, its just that you wouldnt be able to turn it into a pure football ground by digging down after the games as with the COM stadium. The capacity could then be kept at a higher number(with you sholdering the extra cost) and perhaps some kind of moving stand tech employed to move the stands closer to the pitch on matchdays. Would Spur's fans be happy with a new 50-80,000 seat stadium with either a running track or a Stade De France like setup with the stands partly over the track but will quite away from the pitch?








I'd add that Palace only have a few years left on the lease at selhurst park(still owned by former chairman Ron Noads) and were until the sucessful Olympic bid looking at a move to a renovated Crystal Palace Atheltics stadium. I doubt we'd be able to afford moving into the Olympic stadium on our own but if Spur's did we might be interested in ground sharing, espeically as theres never been much animosity between the two sets of fans.


----------



## JimB

MoreOrLess said:


> Would Spur's fans be happy with a new 50-80,000 seat stadium with either a running track or a Stade De France like setup with the stands partly over the track but will quite away from the pitch?


Absolutely not.

1. If at all possible I, like the vast majority of Spurs fans, would like to stay at White Hart Lane.

2. If we did have to move, I'd like Spurs at least to stay within our manor, so to speak.

3. I'd hate for any potential new stadium for Spurs to be a messy compromise. It's not just that the fans would be a long way from the pitch. It's also the fact that the stadium wouldn't be ours but rather that we would be the junior partner to British athletics. Branding around the stadium would doubtless reflect that.

4. The roof - though spectacular and fine for athletics, it is not right for football. It is too high above the stands and would not be good for accoustics within the stadium.


----------



## JimB

One further point re possibly moving to the Olympic stadium:

As you said, Moreorless, if Spurs were to share the stadium, they would still have to pay for any extra capacity over the intended 25-30,000 for athletics. And if there was some sort of moveable seat system (as at Stade de France), then the cost would rise even more. God knows how much that would cost. It would be more expensive, probably, than redeveloping White Hart Lane to 50,000+.

Furthermore, assuming a financial arrangement similar to that agreed by Manchester City for their use of the COM stadium, Spurs' potential revenue increase would be capped at a certain level over and above our current match day income.

So what would be the point? We'd be getting a stadium that is unsuitable for football, far away from our traditional home, that would be more expensive to build and would not allow for as much revenue growth.

So all in all, it would be a terrible move for Spurs.


----------



## MoreOrLess

JimB said:


> One further point re possibly moving to the Olympic stadium:
> 
> As you said, Moreorless, if Spurs were to share the stadium, they would still have to pay for any extra capacity over the intended 25-30,000 for athletics. And if there was some sort of moveable seat system (as at Stade de France), then the cost would rise even more. God knows how much that would cost. It would be more expensive, probably, than redeveloping White Hart Lane to 50,000+.
> 
> Furthermore, assuming a financial arrangement similar to that agreed by Manchester City for their use of the COM stadium, Spurs' potential revenue increase would be capped at a certain level over and above our current match day income.
> 
> So what would be the point? We'd be getting a stadium that is unsuitable for football, far away from our traditional home, that would be more expensive to build and would not allow for as much revenue growth.
> 
> So all in all, it would be a terrible move for Spurs.


If you look at italy right now its easy to see that this kind of project does not have a good track record of sucess aswell. One advanatge it would bring I spose is that the transport infrastructure would be in place to cope with a larger stadium.


----------



## JimB

MoreOrLess said:


> If you look at italy right now its easy to see that this kind of project does not have a good track record of sucess aswell. One advanatge it would bring I spose is that the transport infrastructure would be in place to cope with a larger stadium.


To be totally honest, mate, the whole transport issue for Tottenham is a bit of a red herring. Of course Spurs would ideally like a Victoria line extension to Northumberland Park. But it's not absolutely necessary.

Six or seven years ago, Haringey council granted pemission for a new Shelf side stand that would have increased WHL's capacity to 44,000. After ENIC bought Alan Sugar's majority stake, Spurs never followed through on that plan but it does at least show that there would be no problem getting planning permission, even without any transport improvements.

And after all, White Hart Lane isn't so badly off for public transport. There are two network rail stations within a five minute walk of the ground - Northumberland Park and White Hart Lane. Compared to a 68,000 capacity (soon to be 75,000) ground like Old Trafford with one rail and one tram line (neither of which run a decent service on match days), White Hart Lane is pretty well off.

The truth is that THFC is just using the threat of leaving the area in order to force through transport improvements - not least in an attempt to improve the desirability of the area, thereby increasing local property prices.


----------



## 2005

MoreOrLess said:


> *If you look at italy right now its easy to see that this kind of project does not have a good track record of sucess aswell*. One advanatge it would bring I spose is that the transport infrastructure would be in place to cope with a larger stadium.


How very true and we're called Tottenham for a reason and hopefully the club shall see that if Spur move out of Tottenham then I would smell a break away club.


----------



## JimB

2005 said:


> How very true and we're called Tottenham for a reason and hopefully the club shall see that if Spur move out of Tottenham then I would smell a break away club.


Only if Spurs moved a loooooong way from N17. If we moved five miles away, it would probably cause quite a lot of grumbling from the fans but it wouldn't go beyond that.


----------



## 2005

I'm not to botherd just as long as we stay in TOTTENHAM as it is our home always has been and always should be.


----------



## Roar

*2005,*

Wenger looks for players to benefit the squad, not players that are bought like some clubs so their fans can put their hands down their pants with anticipation of winning their first title in 44 years.

If he can create 3 titles (one of which a whole season unbeaten- arguably the gretest achievment in english football history.) , 4 fa cups and scores of charity shields; what could he do with huge amounts of transfer funds? 

If we get to the new stadium and he doesn't spend (huge amounts). Fantastic. at least if he needs better players the funds will always be there and growing hugely.


----------



## JimB

Roar said:


> Wenger looks for players to benefit the squad, not players that are bought like some clubs so their fans can put their hands down their pants with anticipation of winning their first title in 44 years.
> 
> If he can create 3 titles (one of which a whole season unbeaten- arguably the gretest achievment in english football history.) , 4 fa cups and scores of charity shields; what could he do with huge amounts of transfer funds?
> 
> If we get to the new stadium and he doesn't spend (huge amounts). Fantastic. at least if he needs better players the funds will always be there and growing hugely.


Roar. Are you really as thick as you seem?

Let me say this slowly and in capital letters for your benefit:

T H I S....I S....N O T....A....T H R E A D....A B O U T....A R S E N A L.

K I N D L Y....P O S T....Y O U R....B O R I N G....D R I V E L....O N....T H E....A P P R O P R I A T E....T H R E A D.


----------



## Roar

*JIMb*

You went on awimb didn't yah with the name of jimbob?

enquiring about how long the sight has been running? etc.


----------



## JimB

Roar said:


> You went on awimb didn't yah with the name of jimbob?
> 
> enquiring about how long the sight has been running? etc.


No. You have me confused with someone else.


----------



## Roar

*JIMb*

You went on awimb didn't yah with the name of jimbob?

enquiring about how long the sight has been running? etc.


----------



## JimB

Roar said:


> You went on awimb didn't yah with the name of jimbob?
> 
> enquiring about how long the sight has been running? etc.


Erm.....for the second time, no. You have me confused with someone else.

Will you need to be told the answer to that question again? Or are your goldfish brain days now behind you?


----------



## Day Release

*Support Grows for England 2018 World Cup bid*

Support for England 2018 bid grows
By Ian Whittell 
(Filed: 16/11/2005)

The Government yesterday gave the strongest indication yet that they will endorse an English bid to host the 2018 World Cup finals.









It's coming home? The FA hope to stage the World Cup finals in 2018

While the Football Association have yet to officially confirm they will bid for the tournament - an announcement that may not be made for a further 12 months although some reports suggest it may be as early as next week - the noises emerging from Downing Street declared that such a bid would receive the unqualified backing of the Government.

Still basking in the euphoria of Britain's successful bid for the 2012 Olympic Games, Tessa Jowell, the Minister for Culture, Media and Sport, said: "I think things look set very fair for a World Cup bid."

Coincidentally, the decision over which nation is to host the 2018 World Cup will be taken in 2012. "We want to look at the chances of winning," Jowell said. "What it would cost, what the legacy would be in exactly the same way that we looked at bidding for the Olympic Games and bringing the Games to London in 2012.

"There were many people who thought we couldn't do that, we shouldn't do that. We went ahead, we won so I think things look set very fair for a World Cup bid but no decision, no final decision, has yet been taken by the FA."

The key word in Jowell's comments was "final" as all indications are that an initial decision has already been made to enter the competition for 2018 following recent preliminary talks between the government and the FA.

It is understood Chancellor Gordon Brown, who could be Prime Minister in 2012 should Labour win the next election, was heavily involved in the opening round of negotiations, with an FA insider saying his input was "highly influential." Brown, a Scot, spent Monday evening in the company of England football legends Geoff Hurst and Trevor Brooking at the House of Commons where the World Cup trophy was displayed as part of a tour of the nations competing next summer.

Prime Minister Tony Blair has been quick to support the possibility of a bid. He said recently: "If you think you have a shot at these things then have a go, that's my attitude. We did the Olympics - I frankly didn't think we would win when we started, but we did.

"It'll be painful getting there [2012] but when we do it, it will be the greatest event this country has seen. I wouldn't push them to do it, but if they want to, then why not?"

Last night the FA maintained their stance of delaying an official announcement although their delight at the sounds emerging from Downing Street was obvious.

FA communications director Adrian Bevington said: "We have said that when the World Cup comes back to Europe it is something that we will give serious consideration to.

"It's fantastic news that the Government, through the Treasury, have today announced their support for any such future bid. But in terms of the precise nature of any such bid that won't be for another year or so. It will be at least next autumn before we would put any definite proposals in place."

Part of the FA's reluctance to commit themselves at such an early juncture can be traced back to the disastrous attempt to bring the 2006 finals to England, a project that ended in an emphatic, and fairly humbling, failure.

With next summer's tournament hosted by Germany, the 2010 World Cup in South Africa and the 2014 finals likely to be staged in Brazil, the 2018 competition represents the next available opportunity for a European country to bid for the event, although Oceania are also considering a bid to stage the finals in 2018.

Germany will become the fourth nation to host a second World Cup next year, following Mexico, Italy and France. If Brazil join that list in 2014, England will be aiming to become a sixth such double host, 52 years after the unforgettable summer of 1966.

While big plans were being made off the pitch yesterday, Frank Lampard said he believes England have made a "big statement" of intent on the field following their dramatic weekend victory over Argentina in Geneva.

Lampard insists England will reap the benefits of coming up against a South American side with so much technical ability and flair as part of the learning curve ahead of the World Cup finals.

But Lampard is also mindful of the need for Sven-Goran Eriksson's side to get even better in the seven months leading up to Germany if they are to make a major impact.

"We felt we deserved to win on Saturday," Lampard said. "We created so many chances, eventually took some of them and came out on top against one of the best teams in the world.

"It is a nice statement to make by winning that game because we believe with the players in our squad we can compete against the best in the world - and Argentina are one of those.

"Even if we had lost 2-1, although it would have been a disappointing result, we could have taken a lot from giving a good account of ourselves against a top side.

"To then go on and win the game, and show the character we did, shows what we are about. We know we can't get carried away. We have a problem in this country of over criticising when it goes wrong and over praising when results go well. We were happy with Saturday but we know there is a long way to the World Cup."


----------



## 2005

Roar said:


> Wenger looks for players to benefit the squad, not players that are bought like some clubs so their fans can put their hands down their pants with anticipation of winning their first title in 44 years.
> 
> If he can create 3 titles (one of which a whole season unbeaten- arguably the gretest achievment in english football history.) , 4 fa cups and scores of charity shields; what could he do with huge amounts of transfer funds?
> 
> If we get to the new stadium and he doesn't spend (huge amounts). Fantastic. at least if he needs better players the funds will always be there and growing hugely.


Everyone I know connected with that club say that Wenger is desperate to to have the same spending power of Manchester United theres been so many occassions were Wenger wanted a player and didn't get him. Simple as Arsenal did not retain the title this year due to the fact that Arsene really didn't have that much to spend. As for trying to say that Wenger doesn't need loads is true in some ways because he only needed £12M to buy Robinson (£1.5m), Carrick (£3.5m) and Defoe (£7m) argubly some of the best young talent that this country has produced in a while. He had the chance to sign them and I'll tell you this for free he will regret it.


----------



## Roar

*Arsenal*

hey wasup 2005, I saw you post on the football guides and as much as I hate to say it if spurs built that stand 45-50m that would be pretty tall possibly taller than old trafford.


----------



## 2005

Roar said:


> hey wasup 2005, I saw you post on the football guides and as much as I hate to say it if spurs built that stand 45-50m that would be pretty tall possibly taller than old trafford.


My description on that site could have been wrote in bad way for I am dyslexic or you could have mis understood its the supports to the roof that I estimated by the look of the pic to be 45m-50m I'll have a look later. Yes those supports as known as to be "the towers" would very tall judge for yourself dear sir I post the pictures that I have to you.


----------



## 2005

On 25th November the AGM (Annual General Meeting) of Tottenham Hotspur PLC going to be interestin heres my view on the subjects that shall come up. 

*Record profit and Turnover* 
Tottenham finally making a decent profit and also being proud in the fact that we are in the top fifth-teen of the Worlds Richest Clubs and yet we’re not in Europe showing that we are a very stable club financially as well as showing that we can make cash. Tottenham have shown that they are one of the biggest spenders in the world showing that we have the financial muscle to compete with the super powers such as Manchester United, Real Madrid, Internazional (Inter to you and me) and others. You may think I am getting carried away with the amount that we have spent in the past twos but please oh please people tell me a club apart from Chelsea that has spent more than £61.8m in the past two years there are some most proberly but not many. I feel that this club can truly become a big money maker if we played in the Champions league consistently with a crowd of 50,000+. Thinking about it if we can have a turnover of £70.6m with a profit of £4.1m for finishing 9th in the League and getting to the quarter-finals of the both domestic cups just think of what we would be making in Europe but I should not be getting a head of myself early days. 

*The first team* 
I feel what has happened in the past eight-teen months is truly phenomenal I have never seen anything like it whilst I have been a live it is a truly amazing change of outlook and Tottenham are for once really heading in the right direction with some truly fantastic young talent. 

*Capital Projects* 
After the failed attempt eighteen months ago to build their new Academy and training facility at Abridge in Essex Spurs have finally submitted plans for a new project in Enfield, Middlesex and it sounds great. Hopefully the plans will be approved I think Levy putting the first team and having a new training facility before having an increase in capacity. http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/article.asp?hlid=313105 

With stadia I think we all know that we won’t get much out of that subject I really am not getting my hopes even if thy say “we have plans” I won’t get excited. It is a rather annoying subject one I feel will just go on and on. There has been some rather silly rumors of late that the club has plans to increase the capacity at White Hart Lane to 60,000 if asked about this I think Levy will just laugh it off. The rumor is that the club will build WHL so it will have three tiers that will continually going round the ground with a total capacity of 60,000 sadly I really do not see this happen as the council would not allow it to happen even if the club do have such plans. If Levy says they are still thinking about Stratford then I will just slap my hand on my foreword head I do feel that it will not happen as the commission has said it will stay as an Athletics as long as it is standing so it would be a complete waste of time thinking about it. Wembley is another option but one that I do not like as it is outside of North London and also I really do not like the sight of empty seats at matches and that is something that you would see at just about every match. If we are to leave our beloved Lane I feel that we should find a site and build a stadium with a capacity of at least 60,000 something that is big and we know that we can fill. But I feel what has been said in the past three AGMs will be said again when it comes to the subject of Stadia as it would be a stupid to get my hopes up and think other wise. 

*The Director of Football setup* 
This system that is being tried out for the first time in this country has had its critics and so far they have been proved wrong as the system has shown that it works if Santini had left the club in the system we had before then there really would have been a crisis but thanks to the new system there wasn’t one. Frank Arnesen leaving was a big blow but AGAIN the system worked by putting in former Arsenal scout Damien Comolli who has proved that he can spot talent without a hint of panic. Kolo Toure, Gael Clichy, Jeremie Aliadiere, Arturo Lupoli were bought by Arsenal due to Comolli. He played an important participation in the buying of Robert Pires, Thierry Henry, Pascal Cygan, Robin Van Persie, Emmanuel Eboue. All this and yet the man is only 33 years old very impressive one must say. I feel that we have put in a man that can spot talent and buy it something that Arnesen did but he did have more of a scatter gun transfer policy but his loss was for its time a big one. 

*Re-designing of the badge* 
It will be interesting to see what the new badge looks like I think that it will not be shown on 25th November but early next year. The badge isn’t the only thing that is being redesigned with the official site something that I find disappointing is that you have to have login name this I would rather not have it worries me that the site will become one of those premiumtv ones but my worries could be nothing and hopefully I’ll be more than happy when it is finished. 

*New Sponsorship deals* 
Recently the name that has been said to be the new kit maker of Tottenham Hotspur is Puma I have a feeling that it is Umbro I’m no ITK and never have pretened to be one. I say Umbro because the club during its talks with THST (Tottenham Hotspur Supporters Trust) one of the board members said the board are thinking about having a shirt that you can be two in one which Umbro have proven to be good at but we shall wait and see. There has been two names that appeard when talking about the new main sponsor and that is the Korean electronics firm LG and T-mobile nothing has been conformed but we shall see whether a deal has been done with anyone yet.


----------



## MoreOrLess

JimB said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> 1. If at all possible I, like the vast majority of Spurs fans, would like to stay at White Hart Lane.
> 
> 2. If we did have to move, I'd like Spurs at least to stay within our manor, so to speak.
> 
> 3. I'd hate for any potential new stadium for Spurs to be a messy compromise. It's not just that the fans would be a long way from the pitch. It's also the fact that the stadium wouldn't be ours but rather that we would be the junior partner to British athletics. Branding around the stadium would doubtless reflect that.
> 
> 4. The roof - though spectacular and fine for athletics, it is not right for football. It is too high above the stands and would not be good for accoustics within the stadium.


Another option that I'v not seen hinted at but might be a possibility is a Spurs/Palace ground share at a new stadium. As I said theres the possibility we will be forced to move in a few years so we'd actually be in an even worse situation than you since we would get nothing from the sale of selhurst park. As most likely a junior partner or tenant in such a stadium we would provide you with more income which might make the project viable.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Headingley could be improved further by getting rid of the ridiculous slope that goes down to the grandstand end.

I never even played on anything as bad in junior cricket in the back paddocks.


----------



## kingdomca

all venues do not need to be similar flat perfectly shaped ovals and identical seating all-round. whats wrong with a slope. Lords have one


----------



## BobDaBuilder

^^^^^^

Lord's is not as bad as Leeds as it does not affect the bowlers run ups. 

YCCC should flatten out the field, it is too steep. Not really too concerned if they want to keep it an oddly shaped ground though.


----------



## Mekky II

http://www.nikaia.fr/ 

The Nikaia complex of Nice in France, mix of an arena (9000 seats), a second arena (500 seats), an open air stadium (with athletic track), and an open air concert amphitheater.


----------



## Iain1974

*The Pirelli Stadium, UK, Capacity 6,000*

Home of Burton Albion

The Stadium: For a mere £6.4 million ($11.2M), Burton Albion now have one of the best venues for watching football in non-league circles. Gone are the obstructed views and cramped terracing from Eton Park, and in have come a perfect vantage point from all four stands. Three sides of the ground are fully covered tiered terracing, whilst the 2000 seat main stand runs the whole length of the pitch.

The acoustics of the ground mean that even a small crowd can generate a good atmosphere, with rumours that sounds were even heard emanating from the 'popside' during recent games. 

Away fans are located in the Coors Stand (South Stand). This is a covered terraced area which has good views from all areas. The design of the stand means that there are no pillars obstructing the view. Seating is also made available to visiting supporters in the main stand.


----------



## Lostboy

Considering its non-league, not bad at all. Be impressive for a non-league club to get crowds that large - though I think the largest non-league stadium, is close to 15 000.


----------



## Iain1974

Lostboy said:


> Considering its non-league, not bad at all. Be impressive for a non-league club to get crowds that large - though I think the largest non-league stadium, is close to 15 000.


Yeah, it looks a better standard than most in the Conference.

I was surprised they're playing Man U there. They could have almost paid it off in one go if it had been switched to Old Trafford.


----------



## CorliCorso

You can't switch FA cup games any more, unless it's for safety purposes. I.E. if it had been Burscough vs. Man Utd, it would have to have been moved because Burscough's ground is almost just a park. The Pirelli Stadium was opened against Man Utd, so there's no question over safety if they visit.

The largest non-league grounds are, I think, St Helens Town (who play at Knowsley Road, 19,100, home of St Helens Rugby League), Gateshead (International Stadium, 11,750, an athletics venue) and Wakefield/Emley (Belle Vue, 10,100, again it's a Rugby League venue).


----------



## LeedsLad

Just before Christmas, Yorkshire County Cricket Club bought the cricket half of the stadium (which was previously owned by the rugby club) for £12 Million, and announced plans to rebuild the main stand which joins the two stadiums!! It will certainly increase the cricket capacity to around 20,000 from 17,000. Not sure how it will affect the rugby capacity. Unlikely to happen this year though, as the rugby half of the stadium is already rebuilding one stand this season.


----------



## Iain1974

LeedsLad said:


> Just before Christmas, Yorkshire County Cricket Club bought the cricket half of the stadium (which was previously owned by the rugby club) for £12 Million, and announced plans to rebuild the main stand which joins the two stadiums!! It will certainly increase the cricket capacity to around 20,000 from 17,000. Not sure how it will affect the rugby capacity. Unlikely to happen this year though, as the rugby half of the stadium is already rebuilding one stand this season.


Do Leeds Rhino's play any games at Elland Road? If not, do you think they could fill it against perhaps the Bradford Bulls?


----------



## Liwwadden

pretty impressive, in my country (the netherlands), a stadium in the second pro-division has that size, a non-leaque club doesn't have one or with a max of 1000.


----------



## Iain1974

ferdinand Sluiter said:


> pretty impressive, in my country (the netherlands), a stadium in the second pro-division has that size, a non-leaque club doesn't have one or with a max of 1000.


Non-League is pretty well supported in England. I think the average crowd is 1,700

This is the current running average of attendances per league; (level, avg att, top att)

1st Level - 33.275 - Manchester United - 67.852

2 nd level - 17.141 - Norwich City - 25.121

3 th level - 7.419 - Nottingham Forest - 19.091

4 th level - 3.941 - Carlisle United - 5.867

5 th level - 1.761 - Exeter City - 3.828

6 th level - 502 - Weymouth - 1.317

7 th level - 370 - AFC Wimbledon - 2.643

8 th level - 164 - Dover Athletic - 550


Yes, that's the same Nottingham Forest that won the European Cup in both 1979 and 1980currently in the old division 3


----------



## LeedsLad

Leeds Rhinos did play the Carnegie World Club Challenge at Elland Road against Canterbury Bulldogs (winners of the Superleague in the UK against winners of the NRL in Australia) in 2005. Capacity at Elland Road stadium is just over 40,000 and I think it was almost full for this game, if not full. They regularly sell out for games at Headingley (22,000) against the likes of St Helens, Wigan and Bradford, don't know if they could attract a crowd of 40,000 for a regular Superleague game. Average crowd in 2005 at Headingley was over 17,000. I reckon when they rebuild the Main (North) stand, upping the capacity to somewhere around 26,000/27,000 would be enough for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Iain1974

*The FA Cup, England*

Since the FA Cup really gets going tomorrow I thought I'd mention this fantasy game. Fantasy FA Cup 

The Football Association Challenge Cup, commonly known as the FA Cup, is the main "knockout" cup competition in English football, run by and named after The Football Association.

The FA Cup is the oldest football competition in the world. As such its prestige as the sport's premier domestic cup competition is without par around the world. As it involves clubs of all standards playing against each other, there is great scope for "giant-killers" from the lower divisions to eliminate top clubs from the tournament. A record 674 teams have entered the FA Cup in 2005-2006. In comparison, the League Cup, a lower prestige English football knockout tournament, can only have the 92 members of The Football League (who organise the competition) and FA Premier League can compete.


----------



## birminghamculture

FA Cup *3rd round* draw in full 

We've got Plymouth expect a 4-1 victory to the mighty Wolves 

*(Premiership teams highlighted)*
(Championship teams in Blue)
(CCL1 teams in Red)
(CCL2 teams in Green)
(Non league teams Underlined)

My predictions also included :cheers1:

*Arsenal * 2-1 Cardiff, 13:00
Barnsley 1-2 Walsall, 15:00
*Blackburn* 3-0 QPR, 15:00
Brighton 1-2 Coventry, 15:00
*Chelsea* 3-1 Huddersfield, 15:00
Cheltenham 1-1 Chester, 15:00
Crystal Palace 3-0 Northampton, 15:00
Derby 2-2 Burnley, 15:00
Hull  2-1 *Aston Vil*la, 12:30
Ipswich  1-0 *Portsmouth*, 15:00
Luton  2-1 *Liverpool*, 17:30
*Man City * 4-0 Scunthorpe, 15:00
Millwall 0-2 *Everton*, 15:00
*Newcastle* 3-1 Mansfield, 15:00
Norwich 2-1 *West Ham*, 15:00
Nuneaton 0-1 *Middlesbrough*, 15:00
Preston 0-0 Crewe, 15:00
Sheff Utd 3-2 Colchester, 15:00
Sheff Wed 1-1 *Charlton*, 15:00
Southampton 2-1 Milton Keynes Dons, 15:00
Stockport 0-0 Brentford, 15:00
Stoke  2-0 Tamworth, 15:00
Torquay 1-0 *Birmingham*, 15:00
Watford 2-1 *Bolton*, 15:00
*West Brom * 2-3 Reading, 15:00
*Wigan* 1-1 Leeds, 13:00
Wolverhampton 4-1 Plymouth, 15:00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday, 08 January 2006
Burton Albion 0-4 *Man Utd*, 16:00
*Fulham* 1-1 Leyton Orient, 14:00
Leicester 1-3* Tottenham*, 18:30
*Sunderland * 2-1 Northwich, 15:00


----------



## birminghamculture

*Can FA Cup Change Our Season Again?*
January 6 2006

ARE Wolves up for the cup? Will the players put in the effort in the final third, will Hoddle go back to that 3-5-2, will the fans cheer or boo, will we be in the hat for the fourth round? Who knows. 

Thats the problem with Wolves now. We just never know what is going happen. From the sublime to the ridiculous. From the first half demolition of Crewe to the pathetic first half performance against Coventry at the Ricoh Arena on Monday.

It just doesn't make any sense, we have no idea what is going to happen - however we certainly won't be happy with a draw and a horrible replay down south.

Arsenal knocked Wolves out of this competition last year but in the past - and more notably in the promotion season of 2003 - the FA Cup third round has been the turning point of seasons.

In 2003 Wolves produced two poor home displays on the bounce. A dismal 2-1 home defeat to Bradford City was followed by a bore 1-1 draw with Derby County, but just days later Newcastle visited Molineux in the third round of the FA Cup.

*The game was so good that only this week has it been a key game on Sky Sports "FA Cup Classics" programme. In a game labelled as one of the best ever - and the game which won game of the tournament * - Wolves took the game to a full strength Newcastle side and raced into a 2-0 lead with Paul Ince and the once attack minded Mark Kennedy scoring the goals.

Newcastle hit back with a goal from Jermain Jenas before Alan Shearer levelled the scores from the penalty spot minutes before half time. However, incredibly, the second half was even better than the first. Joleon Lescott first made a superb double save on the line before Wolves 20 seconds later raced up the other end to take the lead again. George Ndah's goal it was following a wonderful cross from Man Of The Match Mark Kennedy.

Wolves defended well - clearing off the line again - but could have won the game by more. Kevin Cooper missed a late chance and Kenny Miller had a perfectly good goal ruled out for an invisible push.

Wolves won the game 3-2 and went on to lose just two games between then and the rest of the season. One was against eventual finalists Southampton in the FA Cup whilst the other was against high flying Portsmouth. The season eventually ended up with a 3-1 aggregate win over Reading in the play-off semi finals and then a comprehensive 3-0 win over Sheffield United in the Play Off final at Cardiff. 

History sometimes repeats itself, could getting past Plymouth could be the start of a repeat?

*Team News*

Kenny Miller and Gabor Gyepes will both play despite picking up their fifth bookings of the season away at Coventry on Saturday (both will miss Fridays game at home to Luton). Postma will stay in goal after he completed his permanent move to Molineux earlier today and Denes Rosa could make his first start in gold and black.


----------



## Zaqattaq

For me I have to wake up at 7 AM to watch Hull vs Villa

Does that seem pathetic?


----------



## bubomb

zaqattaq said:


> For me I have to wake up at 7 AM to watch Hull vs Villa
> 
> Does that seem pathetic?


Only if you are a Villa fan.


----------



## perekamuda

where is Nottingham Forest?? :runaway: 
...the only club who won more European Champions (2) than English Champions (1)
...the only former European Champions staying out of its premier league :bash:


----------



## birminghamculture

On default - Wolves are the only team crowned as world champions not to be in the premier league


----------



## 2005

highburysouljah said:


> lame stunt to upstage arsenal


Stunt?

This isn't a stunt Chelsea want to be bigger than everyone else they want to have a stadium that will see cash flow day in day out without Roman. An increase in capacity is what they need I don't think there trying to just upstage Arsenal I think there trying to upstage everyone.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

^^^^^^

If they want to be the biggest, just do a deal with Wembley. It is 30 mins by tube to Wembley from Chelsea.


----------



## MoreOrLess

BobDaBuilder said:


> Chelsea could have built the west stand far bigger. There is a large area around it just sitting unused. The Chelsea village could also have been far larger. They could have added another tier on both stands to make it 10,000 extra seats. Even the old east stand could have been pulled down and rebuilt with an extra tier.
> 
> But could Chelsea consistently pack it when times become hard and the Russian robber-baron nicks off?
> 
> If that other clown running Chelsea was still there today, Chelsea would now be bankrupt and pushing up the bottom of League 1/2. Stamford Bridge could well be being sold off to recoup some of the debts to the banks.
> 
> Saw an old episode of 'Minder' around the early 1980s. Terry was going to Stamford Br. for a match, and the ticket prices were 1 or 2 quid. There was plenty of spare space too. You used to be able to park cars at each end of the field in the 1980s. They could easily go back to that.
> 
> They are very, very lucky to have a Russian fairy god-father.


As you say though before Roman came on the scene 45K was more than enough. Also unlike Arsenal aslong as Roman stays they would not be in the position of having to sellout a new ground straight away to stay afloat.


----------



## Roar

highburysouljah said:


> lame stunt to upstage arsenal


It's going to take a long time for them to upstage us....

3 x Premiership Champions
10 x League Champions ( Man United = 7) 
10 x Fa Cup winners
2 x League Cup Winners
2 x Minor European Trophies 

*If you look at the history of the football league point for point... You would find that Everton are the most succesful club around followed by ourselves (correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## Madman

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> If they want to be the biggest, just do a deal with Wembley. It is 30 mins by tube to Wembley from Chelsea.


No way are the majority of British fans going to support West london upstarts using the scared turf of our national stadium as their own! 

What next do you propose? markets in Westminster Abbey and St Pauls?!


----------



## AndrewC

BobDaBuilder said:


> Chelsea could have built the west stand far bigger. There is a large area around it just sitting unused. The Chelsea village could also have been far larger. They could have added another tier on both stands to make it 10,000 extra seats. Even the old east stand could have been pulled down and rebuilt with an extra tier.
> 
> But could Chelsea consistently pack it when times become hard and the Russian robber-baron nicks off?
> 
> If that other clown running Chelsea was still there today, Chelsea would now be bankrupt and pushing up the bottom of League 1/2. Stamford Bridge could well be being sold off to recoup some of the debts to the banks.
> 
> Saw an old episode of 'Minder' around the early 1980s. Terry was going to Stamford Br. for a match, and the ticket prices were 1 or 2 quid. There was plenty of spare space too. You used to be able to park cars at each end of the field in the 1980s. They could easily go back to that.
> 
> They are very, very lucky to have a Russian fairy god-father.


My knowledge is patchy to say the least but didn't chelsea go from being 2nd tier has-beens to champions league contenders BEFORE roman arrived? They have long been a rich mans club, abramovich was the last step up.


----------



## 2005

Roar said:


> It's going to take a long time for them to upstage us....
> 
> 3 x Premiership Champions
> 10 x League Champions ( Man United = 7)
> 10 x Fa Cup winners
> 2 x League Cup Winners
> 2 x Minor European Trophies
> 
> *If you look at the history of the football league point for point... You would find that Everton are the most succesful club around followed by ourselves (correct me if I am wrong).


That is very impressive but it has to be said that is the past and as we well know at the moment the past counts for nothing they're doing more than up stage you at the moment to be honest.


----------



## James21

chelsea had tickets left over for today's game - they dont have the fanbase to fill 50,000. And while they play boring football no one is going to pay the extra money to go see them. if you cant sell out your current grounf there isnt a lot of point moving


----------



## Iain1974

Roar said:


> It's going to take a long time for them to upstage us....
> 
> 3 x Premiership Champions
> 10 x League Champions ( Man United = 7)
> 10 x Fa Cup winners
> 2 x League Cup Winners
> 2 x Minor European Trophies
> 
> *If you look at the history of the football league point for point... You would find that Everton are the most succesful club around followed by ourselves (correct me if I am wrong).


You may not have been a football fan for very long so I don't suppose you've heard of Liverpool


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Don't get what Ambromovich is actually standing to gain from all this. The club will never make any money and will only lose a lot of dosh. Is it a way of laundering his ill gotten gains, a way into London respectability. 

There has got to be an angle here with a guy like that.


----------



## kingdomca

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> If they want to be the biggest, just do a deal with Wembley. It is 30 mins by tube to Wembley from Chelsea.


please try to understand that the rest of the world doesnt operate like Australia. Teams have homes.
Also there is no way Chelsea could have built a bigger west stand. The current one was in fact delayed, half-built for years due to protests against its size.

Chelsea would not have been relegated if roman had not come along. Thats very unlikely, anyway, though there would have been some tough choices. But with that stadium and support and position in the premiership they are far too valuable for anyone, including creditors to just liquidate or under-fund to the extent that relegation awaits.

Also I find these suggestions that there must be an angle with "a guy like him" strange. If he wanted to launder money would it not be wise to perhaps select a just slightly lower-profile venture. Its just ridiculous.

He is extremly rich and football is probably his play thing. He spends fortunes but also gets a lot back. expensively bought players can be sold on and qualifying for the CL also brings in serious money.
Only his net loss is relevant and that is probably complete peanuts relative to his wealth and may even be seen as a long term investment. 
The fact he paid big money for a chief.exec. suggests he is very interested in the business side.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

^^^^^^

We also had all the clubs based in their own burbs in tiny grounds like you do until about 15 years ago. Then the AFL introduced a 'ground rationalisation' program. Instead of 20-30k turning up, you get 40 to 60k turning up. 

Maybe you guys prefer paying more money to watch sport, in smaller grounds. That is great, some of the tradionalists here would prefer that also.


----------



## MoreOrLess

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> We also had all the clubs based in their own burbs in tiny grounds like you do until about 15 years ago. Then the AFL introduced a 'ground rationalisation' program. Instead of 20-30k turning up, you get 40 to 60k turning up.
> 
> Maybe you guys prefer paying more money to watch sport, in smaller grounds. That is great, some of the tradionalists here would prefer that also.


If big clubs could only afford 20-30 k stadiums then I'd guess the same thing would have happened here but most teams are able to offer somewhere near demand for tickets at the moment or are in the process of building something that will. With that in mind I'd guess that most clubs would not be able to earn more from renting space in a larger stadium than they can now plus of course planning permission prevents wembley from being used anyway.

As has been said the commercialisation of the game was not really something the english teams alone could have done much to avoid even if they wanted to as its linked to all european leagues. Its not really a question of owners ranking in the money either as pretty much all clubs are operating at a loss right now. Its based on the fact that transfer fee's and players wages have skyrocketed so if you don't bring in the money to compet on that level you won't get the best players or hang onto your own youth system players.


----------



## Roar

Iain1974 said:


> You may not have been a football fan for very long so I don't suppose you've heard of Liverpool


A very important point I would like to make...

Liverpool have won more than we have in silverware.FACT.

But when it comes to finishing above one another in the league I am not sure who comes out on top.

So for example in the last 8 years Arsenal have finished higher than liverpool so it would be like say 8-0 to the Arsenal within that timescale.(I AM NOW GOING TO CONDUCT A RESEARCH INTO THE HISTORY OF THE LEAGUE TO SEE HOW MANY WE EACH TOT UP.)

Remember Liverpool were a relegated team as recent as 40 years ago so no-one ever talks about the dark days. WE HAVEN'T been relegated in nearly a century. SO where Liverpool have been shit we have always been in the top section.


----------



## 2005

Roar said:


> A very important point I would like to make...
> 
> Liverpool have won more than we have in silverware.FACT.
> 
> But when it comes to finishing above one another in the league I am not sure who comes out on top.
> 
> So for example in the last 8 years Arsenal have finished higher than liverpool so it would be like say 8-0 to the Arsenal within that timescale.(I AM NOW GOING TO CONDUCT A RESEARCH INTO THE HISTORY OF THE LEAGUE TO SEE HOW MANY WE EACH TOT UP.)
> 
> Remember Liverpool were a relegated team as recent as 40 years ago so no-one ever talks about the dark days. WE HAVEN'T been relegated in nearly a century. SO where Liverpool have been shit we have always been in the top section.


I looked at an all time league table and it said Liverpool and United in the top two can't remember what way but they are. At the moment Liverpool have a fantastic team just look at the talent










Anyway back to Chelsea possibly leaving the Bridge. I think that at max Chel$ki should be looking at is 55,000. Oh well couldn't careless as it is all about what happens on the pitch.


----------



## matherto

2005 said:


> I looked at an all time league table and it said Liverpool and United in the top two can't remember what way but they are. At the moment Liverpool have a fantastic team just look at the talent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway back to Chelsea possibly leaving the Bridge. I think that at max Chel$ki should be looking at is 55,000. Oh well couldn't careless as it is all about what happens on the pitch.


Liverpool were shit last night, they haven't got that much talent, only Gerrard and Xabi Alonso.

I don't think it would be wise to even build a 55,000 seater stadium for Chelsea, once Don Roman leaves, they'll be up shit creek with only 20,000 average fans a season, so I don't know why they want a new ground


----------



## kingdomca

MoreOrLess said:


> If big clubs could only afford 20-30 k stadiums then I'd guess the same thing would have happened here but most teams are able to offer somewhere near demand for tickets at the moment or are in the process of building something that will. With that in mind I'd guess that most clubs would not be able to earn more from renting space in a larger stadium than they can now plus of course planning permission prevents wembley from being used anyway.
> 
> As has been said the commercialisation of the game was not really something the english teams alone could have done much to avoid even if they wanted to as its linked to all european leagues. Its not really a question of owners ranking in the money either as pretty much all clubs are operating at a loss right now. Its based on the fact that transfer fee's and players wages have skyrocketed so if you don't bring in the money to compet on that level you won't get the best players or hang onto your own youth system players.


I think its wrong to say that clubs are able to offer "something near demand" 
demand levels are adjusted by high pricing.

The commercialisation was a good thing. There are issues now, but english football is in way better health than in the 1980´s. crowds have doubled, while ticket prices have risen some 2-3,000 %.

The financial problems of english clubs are, and have always been, wildly exaggerated. various lower league issues a few years ago meant prediction of mass banktrupcies etc, which is always predicted but rarely happens. 
The tendency to run at a loss is just trying to get ahead too much but no real problem. debts are mostly low compared to assets and income. 
Most clubs can quickly return to making profits but seem to prefer to make small losses, typically chasing promotion.


----------



## EtherealMist

www.sercan.de said:


> http://de.sports.yahoo.com/060120/27/6iqd.html
> sorry, its only in German.
> But Abramovich plans to built a new stadium for Chelsea.
> Capacity: 65,000
> Location: Earls Court



oh come on Abramovich can afford more than that for chelski


----------



## kingdomca

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> We also had all the clubs based in their own burbs in tiny grounds like you do until about 15 years ago. Then the AFL introduced a 'ground rationalisation' program. Instead of 20-30k turning up, you get 40 to 60k turning up.
> 
> Maybe you guys prefer paying more money to watch sport, in smaller grounds. That is great, some of the tradionalists here would prefer that also.


"you guys" = the rest of the world.

groundsharing has either never really existed or is now in full retreat across Europe and the US, and I would expect the same thing to happen in Australia eventually. With economic growth perhaps club will start to look for a real home home again.

I find it strange that the AFL should "introduce ground rationalisation"
It seems the sport is about the AFL building venues to stage their sport and then suitable "clubs" are created, moved around and controlled to perform in these AFL venues. 
Compared to europe the AFL seems more of a theatre operator setting up stage acts. I guess, any "club" (= stage act) not performing to certain criteria will be cancelled or moved etc.

In the UK and europe sport is still a bit too real for this kind of thing.


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful

Roar said:


> A very important point I would like to make...
> 
> Liverpool have won more than we have in silverware.FACT.
> 
> But when it comes to finishing above one another in the league I am not sure who comes out on top.
> 
> So for example in the last 8 years Arsenal have finished higher than liverpool so it would be like say 8-0 to the Arsenal within that timescale.(I AM NOW GOING TO CONDUCT A RESEARCH INTO THE HISTORY OF THE LEAGUE TO SEE HOW MANY WE EACH TOT UP.)
> 
> Remember Liverpool were a relegated team as recent as 40 years ago so no-one ever talks about the dark days. WE HAVEN'T been relegated in nearly a century. SO where Liverpool have been shit we have always been in the top section.



United have gained most points. Then it's Liverpool by the virtue of us playing 30 more games than them.


http://www.the-english-football-archive.com/records/all_time_table.htm

Sorry. But sometime facts tell a different story eh child.


----------



## Roar

ManchesterISwonderful said:


> It's from the offical FA site.
> 
> But you can keep making up stats if it makes you feel better.


Also, that isn't the official website, atleast not that link.


----------



## 2005

Lostboy said:


> _You don't know much about football do you. Everton have managed 103 concecutive seasons._
> 
> Evidently despite your very misplaced arrogance: you know even less.
> 
> _Under the management of the uninspired and under-financed Cliff Britton, Everton were *relegated * after the *1950-51 season * for only the second time in their history to the Second Division. This time it took three seasons before Everton were promoted in 1954 as the runners-up. The final match of the season decided promotion when the Everton beat Oldham away 4-0._
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everton_F.C.#The_1940s_and_1950s:_The_barren_years


Looks like I'm wrong just I remember a few Liverpool fans saying that it was concecutive seasons and these were people that call Everton cvnts 24/7 oh well cheers for info and sorry about.


----------



## cianobuckley

If Chelsea are going to expand the first thing they should do is completely rebuild both ends they look tiny on tv!


----------



## Project

Is the city of manchester stadium really a copy? you have to remember the design and blueprint was first penned AGES ago, as it was the figurehead of Manchesters failed 1996 and 2000 Olympic bids (which Australia ultimately won). The design has been around for about 12 years, having originally been an 80,000 seater but reduced to 48,000.


----------



## CharlieP

My thoughts exactly! The proposed Manchester Olympic Stadium (a bigger version of COMS) was shown during the bidding process, whereas the design of Stadium Australia seemed to come a lot later...


----------



## andysimo123

The never built Olympic Stadium in Manchester.
80,000 seat stadium for the Manchester 2000 Olympic Games Bid, for AMEC Developments 









Heres another one I've found. 
Design for 75,000 seat football stadium with moving roof for Manchester's bid for the National Stadium, for Manchester City Council.


----------



## MoreOrLess

2005 said:


> There is even speculation that the 2102 tennis may not be held at Wimbledon but at a new tennis centre in the East End, to ensure a better legacy for that sport.
> 
> London 2012 spokeswoman Jackie Brock-Doyle said the plans 'are being looked at, but not for change purposes'.
> 
> NO! NO! NO! WAAAY!!


A few small arena's that could be turned into training facilities would be a good idea, not using center and no.1 courts at Wimbledon for the bigger matchs would be a mistake though.


----------



## easysurfer

They are having the Olympic Tennis Tournament at Wimbledon. It is the most iconic venue London 2012 will have along with Wembley, and maybe the new stadium. The new Tennis complex planned for construction is only for the Paralympic games where wheelchair tennis is more suitable for hardcourts. I wouldn't worry about it, almost certainly Wimbledon will be the main Tennis venue.


----------



## 2zanzibar

davidkunz/VIE said:


> BTW, a great link for everyone with an interest in stadiums. (German, though, but the galleries are self-explanatory.)
> Stadionwelt.de


Yes that is a great website. I've been perusing some of the German stadia and was trying to compare what a 60 000 capacity stadium looks like compared to what Ashburton Gr will look, and its amazing how the scale of their stadiums can deceive. For instance: Shalke's stadium holds 61 000
http://www.stadionwelt.de/stadionwe...bereich=stadionfotos&tribuene=auf_einen_blick
fair enough, but compare it with the Allianz Arena which holds 5000 more!
http://www.stadionwelt.de/stadionwe..._muenchen&bereich=stadionfotos&tribuene=innen
the differnce is extrordinary (I know that if pressed, the AA can reach a few more but only 3000 or so)
Then theres Borrusia Dortmund; there was I looking at the photo thinking 'probably 45 000 or so' er yeah times 2. 81 000!!
http://www.stadionwelt.de/stadionwe...ia_dortmund&bereich=stadionfotos&tribuene=ost

and still the AA looks twice the size!

anyway, sorry to digress...

Ps. 'Soccer' is an old Etonian term dating back from the 19thc, and is still a valid term for the game


----------



## Fillet Tower

2zanzibar said:


> Then theres Borrusia Dortmund; there was I looking at the photo thinking 'probably 45 000 or so' er yeah times 2. 81 000!!
> http://www.stadionwelt.de/stadionwe...ia_dortmund&bereich=stadionfotos&tribuene=ost


You're right about that! And to think it holds about 7 thousand more than the Cardiff Millennium stadium. Must be some kind of illusion. Perhaps it's because there aren't seperate upper tiers there. I wonder how many rows of seats Dortmunds stadium has.


----------



## antigr12

there are many standing places in shalke and borussia stadiums , the true capacity with all seating are respectively 52000 and 65000 , for aa it's 66000 .


----------



## Quintana

The 81.000 configuration of the Westfalen is including a terrace that holds 30.000 (largest in Europe). In its all seater configuration it holds about 67.000.


----------



## 2zanzibar

aah! thanks for clearing that up for me, it makes sense now and BTW that Dortmund stand is one massive MF!!

It still doesn't account for the fact that the Alianz Arena still _looks_ like its holding 80 000 in there


----------



## bubomb

Allianz Arena has 70000 seats, but a 66000 limit until the council approve 70000.

Schalke have 61524 capacity (54.083 for all seater UEFA games)

Dortmund have 81264 (65.718 for all seater UEFA games)


----------



## cianobuckley

gorgu said:


> Hampden, Murrayfield, Ibrox and Parkhead at 52k 67.5k, 54k and 63k would also add to this impressive list!


i thought hampden was slightly bigger than ibrox


----------



## bubomb

Hampden is slightly bigger, but won't be for long if Rangers go ahead with their upgrade to 53500-54000, although there is worrying signs that this might not happen!!

Ibrox - 50549
Hampden - 52103
Celtic Park - 60832
Murrayfield - 67500


----------



## LeedsLad

Some details of the rebuilding of the main stand which joins the 2 stadia together is here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=253661&page=2&pp=20


----------



## Xander

looking at this list you realise we have some really good stadiums!!!


----------



## empersouf

Incredibly nice stadiums.


----------



## NavyBlue

bubomb said:


> Ibrox - 50549
> Hampden - 52103
> Celtic Park - 60832
> Murrayfield - 67500


Marrayfield is my favorite stadium in Scotland but appart from rugby, does it host any football matches at all? 

Has it ever hosted football?


----------



## bubomb

I'm afraid my list doesn't look so rosy when you consider English only stadiums, stadiums over 40000 for the World Cup and no more than 2 stadiums in the same city for the World Cup. 

Wembley - 90000 - Yes
Twickenham - 82000 - Yes
Old Trafford - 75000 - Yes
Millennium Stadium - 72500 - No, Welsh
Murrayfield - 67500 - No, Scottish
Celtic Park - 60832 - No, Scottish
Ashburton Grove - 60000 - No, 2 in London already
Ibrox Stadium - 54000 - No, Scottish
St.James Park - 53094 - Yes
Hampden - 52103 - No, Scottish
Stadium of Light - 48353 - Yes
City Of Manchester Stadium - 48000 - Yes
Anfield - 45522 - Yes
Villa Park - 42799 - Yes
Stamford Bridge - 42522 - No, 2 in London already
Goodison Park - 40394 - No, mince stadium
Elland Road - 40296 - No, mince stadium
Hillsborough - 39859 - No, too small
White Hart Lane - 36240 - No, too small and 2 in London already
BT Cellnet Riverside Stadium - 35224 - No, too small

50% of the top 10 in the list are not English!!


So the list for an England World Cup bid currently looks like this -

Wembley - 90000 - Yes
Twickenham - 82000 - Yes
Old Trafford - 75000 - Yes
St.James Park - 53094 - Yes
Stadium of Light - 48353 - Yes
City Of Manchester Stadium - 48000 - Yes
Anfield - 45522 - Yes
Villa Park - 42799 - Yes

That's only 5 cities, not even close to being enough different cities for a World Cup bid. Much more work required i'm afraid.


----------



## Chief

Interesting how numbers 1, 2 & 7 are in London whilst 6, 8 & 9 are all in Glasgow. Of the 10 largest stadia in the UK, 60% are concentrated in just 2 cities!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Chief said:


> Interesting how numbers 1, 2 & 7 are in London whilst 6, 8 & 9 are all in Glasgow. Of the 10 largest stadia in the UK, 60% are concentrated in just 2 cities!


Yes but with England there is still a spread of stadiums, e.g. Oldtrafford, St James Park, Stadium of light, Villa Park etc etc


----------



## bubomb

bubomb said:


> I'm afraid my list doesn't look so rosy when you consider English only stadiums, stadiums over 40000 for the World Cup and no more than 2 stadiums in the same city for the World Cup.
> 
> Wembley - 90000 - Yes
> Twickenham - 82000 - Yes
> Old Trafford - 75000 - Yes
> Millennium Stadium - 72500 - No, Welsh
> Murrayfield - 67500 - No, Scottish
> Celtic Park - 60832 - No, Scottish
> Ashburton Grove - 60000 - No, 2 in London already
> Ibrox Stadium - 54000 - No, Scottish
> St.James Park - 53094 - Yes
> Hampden - 52103 - No, Scottish
> Stadium of Light - 48353 - Yes
> City Of Manchester Stadium - 48000 - Yes
> Anfield - 45522 - Yes
> Villa Park - 42799 - Yes
> Stamford Bridge - 42522 - No, 2 in London already
> Goodison Park - 40394 - No, mince stadium
> Elland Road - 40296 - No, mince stadium
> Hillsborough - 39859 - No, too small
> White Hart Lane - 36240 - No, too small and 2 in London already
> BT Cellnet Riverside Stadium - 35224 - No, too small
> 
> 50% of the top 10 in the list are not English!!
> 
> 
> So the list for an England World Cup bid currently looks like this -
> 
> Wembley - 90000 - Yes
> Twickenham - 82000 - Yes
> Old Trafford - 75000 - Yes
> St.James Park - 53094 - Yes
> Stadium of Light - 48353 - Yes
> City Of Manchester Stadium - 48000 - Yes
> Anfield - 45522 - Yes
> Villa Park - 42799 - Yes
> 
> That's only 5 cities, not even close to being enough different cities for a World Cup bid. Much more work required i'm afraid.



As you can see from my above list, 5/6 cities is not a good spread (Newcastle/Sunderland is basically the same city. Even if you class them as different cities, that's still only 6 cities). At the moment, England wouldn't have a hope in hell of holding a World Cup.

Germany have used 12 different cities.


----------



## Iain1974

bubomb said:


> As you can see from my above list, 5/6 cities is not a good spread (Newcastle/Sunderland is basically the same city. Even if you class them as different cities, that's still only 6 cities). At the moment, England wouldn't have a hope in hell of holding a World Cup.
> 
> Germany have used 12 different cities.


I'm not sure that many people in Sunderland or Newcastle consider it to be one city. Though the stadiums are only 10 miles apart.

You're being too harsh on Leeds. They could well get back up this season and an expansion a few years down the line could easily bring Elland road to 50K+.

While you're correct that England couldn't host a WC tomorrow it would be churlish to suggest that any nation would bid for a World Cup without proposing at least a modest construction program. Even the germand have been building/re-building feverishly.


----------



## bubomb

Iain1974 said:


> I'm not sure that many people in Sunderland or Newcastle consider it to be one city. Though the stadiums are only 10 miles apart.
> 
> You're being too harsh on Leeds. They could well get back up this season and an expansion a few years down the line could easily bring Elland road to 50K+.
> 
> While you're correct that England couldn't host a WC tomorrow it would be churlish to suggest that any nation would bid for a World Cup without proposing at least a modest construction program. Even the germand have been building/re-building feverishly.


That's my point. If England bid for the World Cup there would obviously have to be a massive amount of reconstruction. Leeds would no doubt be a venue and a new stadium would have to be built. There would have to be a new stadium in Liverpool etc. I'm just replying to people who think England could host a World Cup with their present stadiums. They couldn't. Obviously an English bid would have plans for massive reconstruction around England.


I reckon a bid would look like this -

London - Wembley
Manchester - Old Trafford (with a new south stand)
Liverpool - New Stadium
Leeds - New Stadium
Sheffield - New Stadium
Bristol - New Stadium
Newcastle - St.James Park
Birmingham - Villa Park (with a new north stand)
Nottingham - New Stadium
Southampton - Upgrade to 40000

+ 2 new stadiums in 2 counties that have not been used in the above 10.


----------



## Iain1974

bubomb said:


> That's my point. If England bid for a World Cup they would obviously have to be a massive amount of reconstruction. Leeds would no doubt be a venue and a new stadium would have to be built. I'm just replying to people who think England could host a World Cup with their present stadiums. They couldn't. Obviously an English bid would have plans far massive reconstruction around England.


Given a reconstruction program I'd doubt that both Sunderland and Newcastle would be used. 

Elland Road isn't that bad a stadium. Have you been? Though replacing the West Stand might be required.

Villa Park needs some work to make it WC quality and if those rich Russains ever persuade Deadly Doug to sell then I can see Villa Park being upgraded significantly.


----------



## bubomb

Iain1974 said:


> Given a reconstruction program I'd doubt that both Sunderland and Newcastle would be used.
> 
> Elland Road isn't that bad a stadium. Have you been? Though replacing the West Stand might be required.
> 
> Villa Park needs some work to make it WC quality and if those rich Russains ever persuade Deadly Doug to sell then I can see Villa Park being upgraded significantly.


See my list below. We pretty much agree (although I think Leeds would be a total rebuild).


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Umm people












> *Brum stadium 'will leave Wembley in the shade' Feb 2 2006*
> 
> 
> The man behind Birmingham's proposed super-stadium project has pledged that the £340 million scheme would leave Wembley in the shade.
> 
> Las Vegas Sands executive Rodney Brody - the entertainment boss who first approached Birmingham City over the sports-casino scheme - said the City of Birmingham Stadium would dwarf the new Wembley.
> 
> "Who is Wembley bringing benefits to? Wembley is bringing benefits to the FA. Who else is Wembley benefiting?
> 
> "Wembley will be the greatest football stadium in the world. But this will be the only multi-sports and entertainment stadium in Europe.
> 
> "This will be the only site of its kind in Europe. There will be four to five million extra visitors coming to Birmingham, which will be tremendous for business and the country.
> 
> 
> "This will give Birmingham a fantastic stadium for which they have been crying out for years. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity. It's a million miles away from what you can imagine in this country."
> 
> 
> Mr Brody, the head of development UK and Europe for Birmingham City's partners Las Vegas Sands, said the key to the success of the project - underpinned by a huge casino - was a regeneration scheme saving Birmingham City Council £55 million.
> 
> 
> "Wheels Park is an area of nearly 60 acres. It has fallen into disuse and is contaminated. Just to make it usable would cost up to £55 million. The only people who are going to win here are those who scream regeneration."


----------



## Iain1974

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Umm people


So who's paying for this Brummie Super-Stadium?


----------



## Noostairz

they wouldn't use twickenham. there are limits on the amount of events held there every year which rugby already meets, and the fa would not want to share any £££ with the rfu.

*london:*
wembley (90,000)
emirates (60,000)

*manchester:*
old trafford (75,000 with further expansion possible)
city of man (48,000)

*north-east (technically two different cities anyway):*
st james' park (52,000 with further expansion possible)
stadium of light (48,000 with further expansion possible, though unlikely)

*birmingham:*
proposed new multi-purpose city of birmingham stadium (55,000)
villa park (42,000 with the possibility of filling-in the corners as well)

*liverpool:*
new anfield (61,000 - given planning permission, awaiting dosh to build it)
possible new everton stadium (50,000+, been in the pipeline for ages)

other than that you've got the likes of the new mk dons stadium and st mary's that could be expanded, and sleeping giants such as forest, sheffield wednesday and leeds that might be actively, and perhaps even financially, encouraged by the FA to redevelop or completely relocate.

very much do-able, and they'd nearly all be modern, purpose-built football stadiums. in fact a world cup is just what england needs to encourage yet another wave of new stadium construction.


----------



## Iain1974

edennewstairs said:


> *birmingham:*
> proposed new multi-purpose city of birmingham stadium (55,000)
> villa park (42,000 with the possibility of filling-in the corners as well)


I'd be against any multi-purpose stadium being used. I'd certainly sacrifice capacity and have a real football ground.


----------



## Noostairz

Iain1974 said:


> I'd be against any multi-purpose stadium being used. I'd certainly sacrifice capacity and have a real football ground.


i agree, but that'd be one stadium out of 12 that isn't a puprose-built football ground. that's not bad considering the germans are using how many, like two or three with running tracks round them, and our main competitors in a bid, australia, are proposing to use bloody cricket grounds as venues!


----------



## bubomb

edennewstairs said:


> they wouldn't use twickenham. there are limits on the amount of events held there every year which rugby already meets, and the fa would not want to share any £££ with the rfu.
> 
> *london:*
> wembley (90,000)
> emirates (60,000)
> 
> *manchester:*
> old trafford (75,000 with further expansion possible)
> city of man (48,000)
> 
> *north-east (technically two different cities anyway):*
> st james' park (52,000 with further expansion possible)
> stadium of light (48,000 with further expansion possible, though unlikely)
> 
> *birmingham:*
> proposed new multi-purpose city of birmingham stadium (55,000)
> villa park (42,000 with the possibility of filling-in the corners as well)
> 
> *liverpool:*
> new anfield (61,000 - given planning permission, awaiting dosh to build it)
> possible new everton stadium (50,000+, been in the pipeline for ages)
> 
> other than that you've got the likes of the new mk dons stadium and st mary's that could be expanded, and sleeping giants such as forest, sheffield wednesday and leeds that might be actively, and perhaps even financially, encouraged by the FA to redevelop or completely relocate.
> 
> very much do-able.



No way, that's far too little variety in the venues. It would have to be 12 different cities/areas. Maybe 2 in London, but I doubt it. No way would it be acceptable to use 2 in Liverpool, 2 in Birmingham etc. Germany used 12 different cities.


The bid would look like this - 

London - Wembley
Manchester - Old Trafford (with a new south stand)
Liverpool - New Stadium
Leeds - New Stadium
Sheffield - New Stadium
Bristol - New Stadium
Newcastle - St.James Park
Birmingham - Villa Park (with a new north stand)
Nottingham - New Stadium
Southampton - Upgrade to 40000

+ 2 new stadiums in 2 counties that have not been used in the above 10.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Las Vegas Sands, Birmingham City FC and The Council (goverment)


----------



## Noostairz

bubomb said:


> No way, that's far too little variety in the venues. It would have to be 12 different cities/areas. Maybe 2 in London, but I doubt it. No way would it be acceptable to use 2 in Liverpool, 2 in Birmingham etc. Germany used 12 different cities.
> 
> 
> The bid would look like this -
> 
> London - Wembley
> Manchester - Old Trafford (with a new south stand)
> Liverpool - New Stadium
> Leeds - New Stadium
> Sheffield - New Stadium
> Bristol - New Stadium
> Newcastle - St.James Park
> Birmingham - Villa Park (with a new north stand)
> Nottingham - New Stadium
> Southampton - Upgrade to 40000
> 
> + 2 new stadiums in 2 counties that have not been used in the above 10.


unacceptable to you or to fifa? i thought fifa said two stadiums per city/region? if so, my list is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## andysimo123

If Old Traffords South Stand was rebuilt the same as the North stand Old Trafford would easily hold around 90,000. Then if the East-South, South-West corners were done the same as the the other side Old Trafford would hold around 98,000-100,000,big as the nou camp and bigger than Wembley.


----------



## Iain1974

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Las Vegas Sands, Birmingham City FC and The Council (goverment)


OK this doesn't get my support. I can't see wht the taxpayer should shell out for BCFC to have a new stadium. More Brummies support Villa than Brum anyway. 
For the record I think the FA should repay the lottery money too before you ask.

Las Vegas Sands do do whatever they like of course.


----------



## bubomb

edennewstairs said:


> unacceptable to you or to fifa? i thought fifa said two stadiums per city/region? if so, my list is perfectly acceptable.


Maybe one city at most could have 2 stadiums (London maybe, but I doubt they would use 2 in London), but not 5 cities with 2 stadiums!! That would be a totally rubbish World Cup!! The whole point in a World Cup is to spread it throughout the country for everybody to enjoy and for visitors to travel around and see lots of the country. Look at USA, Japan/Korea and Germany. Look at Euro 96 in England (8 different cities, a different city for each stadium).

My list will be very close to the kind of bid England will make.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Iain1974 said:


> I'd be against any multi-purpose stadium being used. I'd certainly sacrifice capacity and have a real football ground.


I dear God help me.

It is a football stadium - like Sapparo in Japan - the seats move backwards and forwards to accomdate race metteings but other then that it would beused only for Football and on the odd occasion Internationla cricket.


----------



## Iain1974

edennewstairs said:


> unacceptable to you or to fifa? i thought fifa said two stadiums per city/region? if so, my list is perfectly acceptable.


I think given the history of the game in these cities and FIFA's alleged aversion to white elephants such a bid may be acceptable. Though Bubomb is right that the geographical spread isn't great, that's just how football evolved in England. Most of the postwar dominance has essentially been Lancashire vs London


----------



## Iain1974

Citrus-Fruit said:


> I dear God help me.
> 
> It is a football stadium



No. It's a proposal. Given a chioce between multi-purpose and dedicated football stadium I know what I'd prefer.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Iain - the only money the Gov would put towards it which it would get back is the basic down payment of the land in Saltley.

The construction costs will be paid for only by Las Vegas Sands and BCFC.

Now, I ahvent a clue what your problem is, but if you forgot Manchester built a whole stadium using Goverment money.

Birmingham city also have more fans then Villa throughtout the city.

One team you have Wolves they have plans to expand to just shy of 50,000 - and is rumoured to already have the consent of Wolverhampton city council to expand.


----------



## bubomb

Iain1974 said:


> I think given the history of the game in these cities and FIFA's alleged aversion to white elephants such a bid may be acceptable. Though Bubomb is right that the geographical spread isn't great, that's just how football evolved in England. Most of the postwar dominance has essentially been Lancashire vs London


Why would FIFA care what happens to a 40000 stadium in Bristol after the World Cup? My list hasn't got any 'white elephants' anyway. I can guarantee you that any England bid will be 12 stadiums in 12 different cities/towns. The only city with any chance of 2 stadiums would be London.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Iain1974 said:


> No. It's a proposal. Given a chioce between multi-purpose and dedicated football stadium I know what I'd prefer.


Are you really this thick? 

The multi-purpose is the things around it. The will be a tennis arena, basketball arena inside football arena. The only thing thats multi-purpose about the Stadium itself is it can accomodate Norwich Union grandprix's and Commonwealth games by the retractable seating situated within the stadium.

IT WILL BE A FOOTBALL STADIUM, BUT WITH THE ADDED BENEFITS OF BEING ALLOWED TO CHANGE IF NEED BE. unlike the CITY OF MANCHESTER STADIUM WERE THEY JUST REMOVED THE TRACK ALL TOGETHER, the seats will hoover of the the track during the Premiership season and return to reveal the running track for the Athletics.

Its perfect. But obviosuly to many around here think just because, its in BIRMINGHAM it has to be shit.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

and Iain just for your info, as you seem quite ignorant, Russians arent buying Villa.


----------



## bubomb

*Doug Ellis - destroyer of classic stands*

This man commited a crime against stadiums!! He destroyed the second most beautiful stand in the UK. 80 years of history destroyed in a few hours!!!

http://trinity.heroesandvillains.net/
http://trinity.heroesandvillains.net/history
http://trinity.heroesandvillains.net/why
http://trinity.heroesandvillains.net/theEnd


----------



## ElectricSpork

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Are you really this thick?
> 
> The multi-purpose is the things around it. The will be a tennis arena, basketball arena inside football arena. The only thing thats multi-purpose about the Stadium itself is it can accomodate Norwich Union grandprix's and Commonwealth games by the retractable seating situated within the stadium.


Rubbish. 



> But this will be the only multi-sports and entertainment stadium in Europe


If what you say was the case then their claim, quoted above, would be a lie. When complete, SportCity in Manchester will be the largest multisport facility in Europe. In order for their claim to be true, the multi-purpose claim must be about the stadium itself.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Earlybird is back. How long before you get banned? 1 day or two?


----------



## ElectricSpork

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Earlybird is back. How long before you get banned? 1 day or two?


Just correcting your claim. It *IS* the only multi-sport and entertainment arena in Europe, but it *IS NOT* the only multi-sport and entertainment development.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Infact it will *BE* the only stadium in Europe which can host, Football, Cricket, Rugby and Athletics


----------



## ElectricSpork

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Infact it will *BE* the only stadium in Europe which can host, Football, Cricket, Rugby and Athletics


Didn't I just say that? :| lol


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Yes you did - misread :cheers:


----------



## 2zanzibar

bubomb said:


> This man commited a crime against stadiums!! He destroyed the second most beautiful stand in the UK. 80 years of history destroyed in a few hours!!!
> 
> http://trinity.heroesandvillains.net/
> http://trinity.heroesandvillains.net/history
> http://trinity.heroesandvillains.net/why
> http://trinity.heroesandvillains.net/theEnd


I thought that stand was a listed building alongside Highbury's east?

It sounds to me like another triumphant day for the imaginations of Britains regional councils. They are and have always been responsible for the most dullest and dreariest decisions, and will happily let all grey suburban visionarys and out-of-town shopping park architects to colonize all notions of history.


----------



## The Hunted

bubomb said:


> This man commited a crime against stadiums!! He destroyed the second most beautiful stand in the UK. 80 years of history destroyed in a few hours!!!
> 
> http://trinity.heroesandvillains.net/
> http://trinity.heroesandvillains.net/history
> http://trinity.heroesandvillains.net/why
> http://trinity.heroesandvillains.net/theEnd



Was there a cost issue with refurbishing the Trinity road Stand? Rangers did an amazing job with the main stand at Ibrox, how much did that cost compared to building a new stand?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

bubomb said:


> Why would FIFA care what happens to a 40000 stadium in Bristol after the World Cup? My list hasn't got any 'white elephants' anyway. I can guarantee you that any England bid will be 12 stadiums in 12 different cities/towns. The only city with any chance of 2 stadiums would be London.


You do talk some shite sometimes bubomb of course London will use two stadiums, Wembley and Emirates. and i think with so many stadiums, manchester Could(*big maybe*) be allowed to use both Old trafford and COM as did portugal use both Portos and boavistas stadium for Euro 2004, since they had stadiums left over. (you could swap manchester with newcastle even.) and there could be a good spread but of course stadia such as St Marys may need few minor additions to their seats, hardly major construction work. Considering England is such a small country its surprising that it is able to hold a world cup.


----------



## bubomb

The Hunted said:


> Was there a cost issue with refurbishing the Trinity road Stand? Rangers did an amazing job with the main stand at Ibrox, how much did that cost compared to building a new stand?


£52 million is the amount that was spent on the Main Stand, the 2 opposite corners, executive boxes in the Govan stand and other minor refurbishments (LCD TV's, new seats etc) around the ground. I don't know the exact figure for the Main stand on it's own. I reckon at least £30 million of the £52 million would of been spent on the main stand.


----------



## bubomb

Its AlL gUUd said:


> You do talk some shite sometimes bubomb of course London will use two stadiums, Wembley and Emirates. and i think with so many stadiums, manchester Could(*big maybe*) be allowed to use both Old trafford and COM as did portugal use both Portos and boavistas stadium for Euro 2004, since they had stadiums left over. (you could swap manchester with newcastle even.) and there could be a good spread but of course stadia such as St Marys may need few minor additions to their seats, hardly major construction work. Considering England is such a small country its surprising that it is able to hold a world cup.



8000 extra seats is major construction work. England is not a 'small' country. Denmark is a small country. You obviously don't know much about World Cups. Any England bid will be 12 different cities/towns with a small chance of 2 in London. No other city would have 2 stadiums, there's not a hope in hell England would put forward a bid like that. The World Cup is not the European Championships (even then England used 8 different cities!!).

Why do you cry whenever anybody says something that isn't 100% pro-English? There is a fine line between being patriotic and being a ****!!

By any chance do you have a 'British Bulldog' tattoo?

At the moment England CANNOT hold a World Cup, which is why it doesn't have a World Cup now or in the near future. If England bid for the World Cup (in about 12 years time) there would obviously have to be a massive amount of reconstruction. Leeds would no doubt be a venue and a new stadium would have to be built. There would have to be a new stadium in Liverpool, Sheffield etc. Obviously an English bid would have plans for massive reconstruction around England.


Just wait and see - This is almost exactly what Englands next bid will look like, and it would be a good bid with lots of variety -

London - Wembley
Manchester - Old Trafford (with a new south stand)
Liverpool - New Stadium
Leeds - New Stadium
Sheffield - New Stadium
Bristol - New Stadium
Newcastle - St.James Park
Birmingham - Villa Park (with a new north stand)
Nottingham - New Stadium
Southampton - Upgrade to 40000

+ 2 new stadiums in 2 counties that have not been used in the above 10.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Some more pics...

http://www.apwj49.dsl.pipex.com/lost/trinity.htm

This was definately something that was sneeked out before many knew what was happening, I didnt even realise it had been done until I watched a Villa game on TV and saw the old roof was gone. The difference with Ibrox is that Rangers went with an extra tier where as deadly doug just extended the existing tier backwards, to save £££ I expect.


----------



## James21

who is this joker going on about two stadiums blah blah blah

first he says they couldnt use emirates because they would use twickenham and wembley which shows how much he knows because football will never be played at twickers. The he drops that idea and instead says that only wembley will be used! Got something against emirates??

For a start the fact is is that a huge number of people live in london with an estimated 7 and a half million people, in a pop of 60 odd mill. So i think they would get away with more than one stadium, especially when they have two state of the art ones - just like manchester. we are far more densley populated than germany so you cant rule out cities having 2 just because fifa dont like it.


----------



## 2005

I like Villa Park it is a good modern stadium. If you think what Ellis did was bad then think again look at what Tottenham's chairman of the 80's did think his name was Scholar and what he did to the East was terrible he replaced the "Shelf Side" with excutive boxes and did shite job the East stand was one of the best classic stands in England untill that **** ruined it.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

You have confirmed the fact that you do talk a lot of Shite at times. Firstly London will most likely use two venues, as are South Africa for 2010 with Johhanesburg and this is definately allowed(sounds like you are more ignorant then you think), you obviously dont know much about World Cups. I agree two cities to have 2 stadia is unlikely but any bid will include London with two stadia and it should be geagraphically spread. England *Is* officially the smallest Country to have hosted the world cup on its own, England is not even that much bigger then Scotland so it is surprising that it can consider hosting it. 
And who are you pointing that statement out to *bumbomb* you idiot(the statement in bold), i have never even posted a message about England and havn't talked about International football rivalry before on this board, is that how you get your kicks? by making up stuff, ok now if it was true then fine but making something up just to make a point is cowardice. I m sure you were talking about someone else. And i hate patriotism and was pointing out mere facts and opinions that i have researched which you cannot be civilised to understand and who said i support England you stereotyping piece of t***h. :hammer: seems to me you are a bit insecure about being Scottish but i love Scotland :hug: 

Now back to being civil.



bubomb said:


> 8000 extra seats is major construction work. England is not a 'small' country. Denmark is a small country. You obviously don't know much about World Cups. Any England bid will be 12 different cities/towns with a small chance of 2 in London. No other city would have 2 stadiums, there's not a hope in hell England would put forward a bid like that. The World Cup is not the European Championships (even then England used 8 different cities!!).
> 
> *Why do you cry whenever anybody says something that isn't 100% pro-English? There is a fine line between being patriotic and being a ****!!*
> 
> By any chance do you have a 'British Bulldog' tattoo?
> 
> At the moment England CANNOT hold a World Cup, which is why it doesn't have a World Cup now or in the near future. If England bid for the World Cup (in about 12 years time) there would obviously have to be a massive amount of reconstruction. Leeds would no doubt be a venue and a new stadium would have to be built. There would have to be a new stadium in Liverpool, Sheffield etc. Obviously an English bid would have plans for massive reconstruction around England.
> 
> 
> Just wait and see - This is almost exactly what Englands next bid will look like, and it would be a good bid with lots of variety -
> 
> London - Wembley
> Manchester - Old Trafford (with a new south stand)
> Liverpool - New Stadium
> Leeds - New Stadium
> Sheffield - New Stadium
> Bristol - New Stadium
> Newcastle - St.James Park
> Birmingham - Villa Park (with a new north stand)
> Nottingham - New Stadium
> Southampton - Upgrade to 40000
> 
> + 2 new stadiums in 2 counties that have not been used in the above 10.


----------



## Quintana

Its AlL gUUd said:


> You have confirmed the fact that you do talk a lot of Shite at times. Firstly London will most likely use two venues, as are South Africa for 2010 with Johhanesburg and this is definately allowed(sounds like you are more ignorant then you think), you obviously dont know much about World Cups. I agree two cities to have 2 stadia is unlikely but any bid will include London with two stadia and it should be geagraphically spread. England *Is* officially the smallest Country to have hosted the world cup on its own, England is not even that much bigger then Scotland so it is surprising that it can consider hosting it.


Obviously, population matters a lot more than area size.

Besides, England isn't the smallest country to have hosted the world cup on there own. Switzerland (1954) is much smaller than England in both population and country size, Uruguay (1930), Sweden (1958), Chili (1962) and Argentina (1978) are much smaller than England in population.


----------



## kingdomca

Citrus-Fruit said:


> I dear God help me.
> 
> It is a football stadium - like Sapparo in Japan - the seats move backwards and forwards to accomdate race metteings but other then that it would beused only for Football and on the odd occasion Internationla cricket.


how likely is this thing to be built?

I cant imagine it will work well. The retractable seating doesnt work well anywhere. usually the upper tiers do not move, but remain in a fixed position way too far away from the pitch when used for football.

I hope Birmingham fans realise this before they risk getting what would most likely be the worst new stadium in England.


----------



## James21

> Besides, England isn't the smallest country to have hosted the world cup on there own. Switzerland (1954) is much smaller than England in both population and country size, Uruguay (1930), Sweden (1958), Chili (1962) and Argentina (1978) are much smaller than England in population.


Yes but a lot of these countries are huge and spread out. England on the other hand is very densley populated in a few cities, where the biggest football clubs are and the best grounds, and i dont think you can justify offering 12.5% of the population one stadium, maybe it is unreasonable to have too many cities with two, but the nature of our country is that cities are close together, haveing 2 in london is not much more different than two in the midlands, tow NE etc. If you say its ok to have Birmingham and Nottingham then you are basically saying two in the same size as london so it doesnt work. thats the fact the nature of the country means you cant spread it out, its all too close together.


----------



## Magic_Zurawski

BuBomb who do you think you are ? 

As soon as someone disagrees with you you come out with "You obviously know nothing about football" unless you are Sepp Blatter grow up.

London would definitely be allowed to use two stadiums, you don't discount a perfectly good stadium in one of the world's most populous cities just to build one out on a farm in the middle of nowhere for tourists sake. 

One or two other cities would also be allowed to use two anol in my opinion although I won't stoop to you're level of saying you know nothing about anything because I disagree.


----------



## bubomb

Its AlL gUUd said:


> You have confirmed the fact that you do talk a lot of Shite at times. Firstly London will most likely use two venues, as are South Africa for 2010 with Johhanesburg and this is definately allowed(sounds like you are more ignorant then you think), you obviously dont know much about World Cups. I agree two cities to have 2 stadia is unlikely but any bid will include London with two stadia and it should be geagraphically spread. England *Is* officially the smallest Country to have hosted the world cup on its own, England is not even that much bigger then Scotland so it is surprising that it can consider hosting it.
> And who are you pointing that statement out to *bumbomb* you idiot(the statement in bold), i have never even posted a message about England and havn't talked about International football rivalry before on this board, is that how you get your kicks? by making up stuff, ok now if it was true then fine but making something up just to make a point is cowardice. I m sure you were talking about someone else. And i hate patriotism and was pointing out mere facts and opinions that i have researched which you cannot be civilised to understand and who said i support England you stereotyping piece of t***h. :hammer: seems to me you are a bit insecure about being Scottish but i love Scotland :hug:
> 
> Now back to being civil.


I have already said London may have 2 stadiums in a bid!!! What do you not understand about this? It may not though, as Euro 96 only had one in London. I would put my money on the FA only using Wembley as a London venue in a bid.

Area size is irrelevant, it's population that counts. In fact, the smaller the area size the better. Look at Germany, it will be fantastic as it is so easy to get from city to city.


"England Is officially the smallest Country to have hosted the world cup on its own"

Erm, i'm afraid you have confirmed it is YOU who is talking shite, either that you cannot read a map!! Are you at primary school? because I knew England was bigger than Switzerland by the time I was in Primary One.

England - Pop.51,000,000, Area.129,720 sq km
Switzerland - Pop.7,318,000 Area.41,290 sq km

As for population, England is bigger than a number of coutries who have held the World Cup. These include Switzerland, Argentina, Sweden, Uruguay, Chile and Spain. So in fact, England is one of the bigger countries to have held a World Cup.

Back to school young man...must try harder. D-


----------



## kingdomca

James21 said:


> Yes but a lot of these countries are huge and spread out. England on the other hand is very densley populated in a few cities, where the biggest football clubs are and the best grounds, and i dont think you can justify offering 12.5% of the population one stadium, maybe it is unreasonable to have too many cities with two, but the nature of our country is that cities are close together, haveing 2 in london is not much more different than two in the midlands, tow NE etc. If you say its ok to have Birmingham and Nottingham then you are basically saying two in the same size as london so it doesnt work. thats the fact the nature of the country means you cant spread it out, its all too close together.


The tournament needs to be spread out. there is no doubt about that. its just how it is. Its a great thing that England have so many great stadiums so close together but you cant use them in a world cup capacity.

London will obviously get 2. anything else would be bizarre and its no problem with FIFA.

Bristol,plymouth,Norwich, southampton,Hull should be the kind of places included


----------



## kingdomca

bubomb said:


> I have already said London may have 2 stadiums in a bid!!! What do you not understand about this? It may not though, as Euro 96 only had one in London. I would put my money on the FA only using Wembley as a London venue in a bid.
> 
> Area size is irrelevant, it's population that counts. In fact, the smaller the area size the better. Look at Germany, it will be fantastic as it is so easy to get from city to city.


But a world cup will include many more stadiums than EURO 96 + Emirates is an excellent venue, full of all the expensive seats for sponsors etc + not having 2 London venues would be unereasonable based on poulation and its zero problem with FIFA. London will definately get 2.


----------



## bubomb

kingdomca said:


> But a world cup will include many more stadiums than EURO 96 + Emirates is an excellent venue, full of all the expensive seats for sponsors etc + not having 2 London venues would be unereasonable based on poulation and its zero problem with FIFA. London will definately get 2.


It might, it might not. I wouldn't be shocked if only Wembley was used. One thing is for sure, If England do use London for 2 stadiums, it will be the only city in the bid that is given 2 stadiums. There is zero chance of Liverpool, Manchester etc getting 2 stadiums in a bid.


----------



## MoreOrLess

bubomb said:


> It might, it might not. I wouldn't be shocked if only Wembley was used. One thing is for sure, If England do use London for 2 stadiums, it will be the only city in the bid that is given 2 stadiums. There is zero chance of Liverpool, Manchester etc getting 2 stadiums in a bid.


Why exactly is there "zero chance" of a second city using two stadiums? As I stated SA currently have a shortlist of 13 stadiums including two from both Johannesburg and Pretoria plus according to wiki Spain used two stadiums in both Barca and Madrid in 82. Thats not to say it will definately happen but I don't see any reason to rule it out all together.


----------



## bubomb

MoreOrLess said:


> Why exactly is there "zero chance" of a second city using two stadiums? As I stated SA currently have a shortlist of 13 stadiums including two from both Johannesburg and Pretoria plus according to wiki Spain used two stadiums in both Barca and Madrid in 82. Thats not to say it will definately happen but I don't see any reason to rule it out all together.


because the FA wouldn't want to, nor do they need to. They could easily get the 12 stadiums spread throughout the country, making it a better tournament for visitors, the English population, and all the different cities involved. It would also mean regeneration for areas such as Bristol etc and would lead to large construction projects around the country (new stadiums, more hotels, better transport links), thus benefiting all the areas, all the clubs involved and creating jobs, tourism etc. Just wait and see.


----------



## MoreOrLess

bubomb said:


> because the FA wouldn't want to, nor do they need to. They could easily get the 12 stadiums spread throughout the country, making it a better tournament for visitors, the English population, and all the different cities involved. It would also mean regeneration for areas such as Bristol etc and would lead to large construction projects around the country (new stadiums, more hotels, better transport links), thus benefiting all the areas, all the clubs involved and creating jobs, tourism etc. Just wait and see.


Bristol is quite likely to get a new stadium I agree as their nothing else nearby(if the Millenium stadium can't be used) but the best thing for the visitors and home fans will surely be to offer the best stadia. London is also by far the largest center for tourism in the UK so I don't see why they'd bee keen to limate it to one venue.

The culture of local goverments building stadiums for clubs just does not exist in the UK and I can't see too many clubs being keen on building stadiums they might not have the income to afford or the demand to fill.


----------



## bubomb

MoreOrLess said:


> Bristol is quite likely to get a new stadium I agree as their nothing else nearby(if the Millenium stadium can't be used) but the best thing for the visitors and home fans will surely be to offer the best stadia. London is also by far the largest center for tourism in the UK so I don't see why they'd bee keen to limate it to one venue.
> 
> The culture of local goverments building stadiums for clubs just does not exist in the UK and I can't see too many clubs being keen on building stadiums they might not have the income to afford or the demand to fill.



and that is why London may get 2 stadiums. Most fans only actually spend 270 minutes of their 2 week trip in the stadium, so the quality of the stadium isn't a huge issue. Nuremberg is one of the worst stadiums in Germany 2006, but I couldn't care less as Nuremberg is an amazing city with so much history and culture and so this is why I am really looking forward to visiting Nuremberg and the surrounding area. I will only be in the stadium for 90 minutes, so i'm not really bothered about the stadium. Conversely, Dortmund is a fantastic ground, but I won't be visiting as Dortmund is a boring city with nothing to do or see. Nearly all fans arrange their trip around the cities and where the teams play, not the quality of the stadiums.


----------



## Lostboy

For once I agree with him. England will only bid for the World Cup if the government (and remember with no English Parliament this is one that includes foreigners) if they think they will get something out of it - like free tourism advertising. Bristol has history, quirks, is a generally interesting place, as well as being a large enough city to support a large stadium. With Bath nearby etc, it wonderfully advertises the Mid-South-West. Its a good advertisement for the changes in England's Cities. We'd be foolish not to put it in twelve different cities (that doesn't neccessarily negate the possibilities of putting more than one stadium in a single city, but this should be in addition to the core twelve).


----------



## MoreOrLess

bubomb said:


> and that is why London may get 2 stadiums. Most fans only actually spend 270 minutes of their 2 week trip in the stadium, so the quality of the stadium isn't a huge issue. Nuremberg is one of the worst stadiums in Germany 2006, but I couldn't care less as Nuremberg is an amazing city with so much history and culture and so this is why I am really looking forward to visiting Nuremberg and the surrounding area. I will only be in the stadium for 90 minutes, so i'm not really bothered about the stadium. Conversely, Dortmund is a fantastic ground, but I won't be visiting as Dortmund is a boring city with nothing to do or see. Nearly all fans arrange their trip around the cities and where the teams play, not the quality of the stadiums.


Well I'd say that part of the pull for an English world cup would be getting to watch matchs in famous stadiums but really by "best" I ment largest as that will obviously have an impact on the number of visitors. You may well be right but I don't think we can say with any certainy that another city will not use two stadiums.


----------



## bubomb

MoreOrLess said:


> Well I'd say that part of the pull for an English world cup would be getting to watch matchs in famous stadiums but really by "best" I ment largest as that will obviously have an impact on the number of visitors. You may well be right but I don't think we can say with any certainy that another city will not use two stadiums.



I CAN say for certain that another city will not use two stadiums as I am responsible for the bid!!!

only joking.....or am I?


----------



## MoreOrLess

Lostboy said:


> For once I agree with him. England will only bid for the World Cup if the government (and remember with no English Parliament this is one that includes foreigners) if they think they will get something out of it - like free tourism advertising. Bristol has history, quirks, is a generally interesting place, as well as being a large enough city to support a large stadium. With Bath nearby etc, it wonderfully advertises the Mid-South-West. Its a good advertisement for the changes in England's Cities. We'd be foolish not to put it in twelve different cities (that doesn't neccessarily negate the possibilities of putting more than one stadium in a single city, but this should be in addition to the core twelve).


To get a little off topic the fact that no english parliment exists is one of the main reasons I think we might still see some kind of UK bid but with only England as hosts(Wales, Scotland and maybe Ireland playing all games at home would be easy to setup if they qualifed). If FIFA deside the hosts by politcal means rather than direct competision I don't think thats impossible.


----------



## bubomb

MoreOrLess said:


> To get a little off topic the fact that no english parliment exists is one of the main reasons I think we might still see some kind of UK bid but with only England as hosts(Wales, Scotland and maybe Ireland playing all games at home would be easy to setup if they qualifed). If FIFA deside the hosts by politcal means rather than direct competision I don't think thats impossible.



Unless Scotland get automatic qualification, then no way would they want to be part of a UK bid. I can see where you are coming from, but no way on earth would Scotland allow use of our stadiums (even though it would benefit us) if only England get the benefit of automatic qualification. It would just be unacceptable in Scotland. I can't say for certain if the Welsh would feel the same, but I think they would.


----------



## MoreOrLess

bubomb said:


> Unless Scotland get automatic qualification, then no way would they want to be part of a UK bid. I can see where you are coming from, but no way on earth would Scotland allow use of our stadiums (even though it would benefit us) if only England get the benefit of automatic qualification. It would just be unacceptable in Scotland. I can't say for certain if the Welsh would feel the same, but I think they would.


I'd guess if that situation did arise though the SFA would come under considerable politcal pressure too let it happen considering how much income would be at stake unlike the 2012 UK team debate.


----------



## kingdomca

bubomb said:


> but if the Sky deal had been accepted then Scottish football TV rights would of been worth 160 million Euros in total. As it is, it is worth 120 million Euros in total. These are the facts. Internet is a big deal for Rangers and Celtic due to the huge number of fans in N.America/Canada/Australia. Toronto has the largest Rangers Supporters Club in the world!! Scots built Canada (with a bit of help from the French).
> 
> The SPL can only take what is on offer. Hardly anybody in England is going to subscribe to Setanta, so they are not going to offer a huge amount of money for Scottish TV rights. You cannot force them to give you more money.
> 
> As for Norway, it must be down to Norwegian/Scandinavian wealth, as who the hell outside of Scandinavia is going to watch Norwegian football??? I have only ever heard of two Norwegian clubs - Rosenborg and Viking. Their league is rated 19th in Europe, so it's simply a case of Norwegian/Scandinavian wealth dictating the value of their TV rights.
> 
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~kassiesa/bert/uefa/data/method3/crank2006.html
> http://www.european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn/current/avenor.htm
> 
> How is this for an amusing Norwegian club name - 'Hamarkameratene Toppfotball'


Its probably also because norwegian football is much more interesting because everything isnt set in stone between in-fighting clubs as it is in scotland ( or was as I am sure the value will go way up if Hearts can become truly competitive )
And who cares much about the league´s ranking. would they get a bigger deal if they had a much more uneven messy league with an untouchable team scoring some ranking points in europe. No.

The scots cant "just take whats on offer" they run their football, they develop what they sell and its not exactly going well when the 2 clubs who have all the fans and generate all the income trash their own league for years while looking to go elsewhere.
Who would buy into that. And of course hurl pathetic money after mediocre players while starving their nearest rivals from desperately needed development capital
I am sure if Rangers and celtic had been a little less short term selfish, things could be way better but no need to go back to that now.


----------



## CharlieP

themongrel said:


> isnt croydon a city in itself now and watford?? its like new jersey being part of NY but being a city in its own right.


What are you on?! :? :? :?

Croydon is a town, not a city - it used to be a borough of the county of Surrey, but became part of Greater London in 1965.

Watford is a town in Hertfordshire, and has never been part of London.

New Jersey is a state, not a city - it borders New York State and is not part of it, although some cities in New Jersey (Newark, Jersey City etc.) are considered to be part of the New York metropolitan area.


----------



## kingdomca

Citrus-Fruit said:


> I knew someone would just ignore the facts and jump straight at it - any chance its because its being built in Birmingham?
> 
> If you read it properly, the lower tiers of seatings will be retractable, so there will be no space inbetween the fans and the pitch for the football - its the best of both worlds.


And I knew it would be defended with the retractable seating, but guess what, it doesnt work very well.
I have read it properly, I just wonder if you have understood it properly

The upper tier will be permanently fixed in "athletics mode" and you have to be able to see the track at ground level way way behind the goal.

retractable seating is essentially the same as setting up a lot of plastic chairs on an athletics track. 

It doesnt work well. It cant work well.
why do you think Wembley will require a complicated expensive ramp system should it ever get a rare big athletics event. Its because they didnt want to sacrifice the quality of the place as a football venue.


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

These are early design phases, HOK know what there doing when it comes to sport stadiums.

You can bet your bottom dollar, the last thing Birmingham City want is to dissapoint thier fans with seats 20m away from the action. You cant judge these things by the renders weve seen so far.

It will all be incorporated so its best for everything. 

The thing that excites me is not just the stadium though, it will have a monorail running outside it linking the stadium up to the city center and Birmignham International Airport, there will be a new 50m pool, a new home for Birmingham Bullets, a performance arena, Indoor soccer Dome, Casino, major hotel, and thousands of homes, it really is gonna be a massive development for a place which needs it desperately.


----------



## MoreOrLess

kingdomca said:


> And I knew it would be defended with the retractable seating, but guess what, it doesnt work very well.
> I have read it properly, I just wonder if you have understood it properly
> 
> The upper tier will be permanently fixed in "athletics mode" and you have to be able to see the track at ground level way way behind the goal.
> 
> retractable seating is essentially the same as setting up a lot of plastic chairs on an athletics track.
> 
> It doesnt work well. It cant work well.
> why do you think Wembley will require a complicated expensive ramp system should it ever get a rare big athletics event. Its because they didnt want to sacrifice the quality of the place as a football venue.


The best example is probabley the Stade De France...










There is an overhang in athletics mode so the upper tiers are not that far back but even so its still a decent distance from the stands to the pitch in football mode, espeically behind the goals. While thats not ideal I wouldnt say its usable for football and if its Brum Citys only option then perhaps it might be worth taking.


----------



## kingdomca

Citrus-Fruit said:


> These are early design phases, HOK know what there doing when it comes to sport stadiums.
> 
> You can bet your bottom dollar, the last thing Birmingham City want is to dissapoint thier fans with seats 20m away from the action. You cant judge these things by the renders weve seen so far.
> 
> It will all be incorporated so its best for everything.
> 
> The thing that excites me is not just the stadium though, it will have a monorail running outside it linking the stadium up to the city center and Birmignham International Airport, there will be a new 50m pool, a new home for Birmingham Bullets, a performance arena, Indoor soccer Dome, Casino, major hotel, and thousands of homes, it really is gonna be a massive development for a place which needs it desperately.


well, I am convinced they will disappoint their fans. It just seems logic that it cant work. The upper tier will be permanently in athletics mode.

The Stade de France is indeed an excellent example.
Note the long distance from the goal to the lower tier and then just how flat that long lower tier is. That lower tier is what I say is basically setting up chairs on the track only adding a slight elevation, which just means the upper tier has to be pushed still further back.

Look at the distance from the goal to the front of the permanent upper tier. Terrible. and with a smaller capacity it will be even worse.

If this has to go ahead, I would say at least ditch athletics. Just how much is this needed for athletics anyway? 

Cricket isnt ideal either but its a far more relevant sport, which could fill the place on many days every year, and its far better as it doesnt require the field to be anywhere near as long (indeed if the ECB can accept minimum test boundaries its almost nothing at the ends) and surely getting that sport on board is what would make it ground-breaking and relevant etc


----------



## Citrus-Fruit

Athletics is very important - Birmingham are to bid for the Commonwealth Games. 

We shall just have to agree to disagree

The whole concept of the masterplan is fantastic - and the stadium on the website looks like its gonna be the most futuristic in the UK. Lets just hope the goverment give it a chance.


----------



## JimB

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Now Im gonna ask you this - have any of you actually been to Villa Park?
> 
> Its a lovely stadium, and the only stand which is a bit shite is the one being proposed to be redeveloped.
> 
> There was a thread earlier about how ELLIS was the destroyer of villa's old stands, yet some of you are calling for the rest also to be knocked down to produce a modern (more then likely) un-original stadium!
> 
> Villa Park has character, any stand will be done well, how you can judge by such an image is beyond me - wait till its actually is proposed in mainstream first till we judge it.


I don't mind Villa Park (though the away end has crap facilities and view). Nor do I mind stadia, like Villa Park, that are redeveloped bit by bit. They generally have far more character than most of the new builds. However, I disagree with you that the Witton Lane stand is the only average stand at Villa Park. I've been in the Doug Ellis stand lower tier as an away fan on a number of occasions and in among the home fans in the Doug Ellis stand upper tier once. It's a bit crap, really, you must admit.

More importantly, though, why on earth would Villa want to increase capacity? They hardly ever sell out already. In fact, there are regularly 8-10,000 empty seats for games at Villa Park. I'm pretty sure that those Villa fans that do go to games would far rather that the money was not wasted on unnecessary extra capacity but was spent, instead, on much needed investment in the team.


----------



## CharlieP

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Now Im gonna ask you this - have any of you actually been to Villa Park?


Yes.


----------



## Iain1974

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Now Im gonna ask you this - have any of you actually been to Villa Park?


Yes. Only once though. 1994/5 season.


----------



## bubomb

kingdomca said:


> Its probably also because norwegian football is much more interesting because everything isnt set in stone between in-fighting clubs as it is in scotland ( or was as I am sure the value will go way up if Hearts can become truly competitive )
> And who cares much about the league´s ranking. would they get a bigger deal if they had a much more uneven messy league with an untouchable team scoring some ranking points in europe. No.
> 
> The scots cant "just take whats on offer" they run their football, they develop what they sell and its not exactly going well when the 2 clubs who have all the fans and generate all the income trash their own league for years while looking to go elsewhere.
> Who would buy into that. And of course hurl pathetic money after mediocre players while starving their nearest rivals from desperately needed development capital
> I am sure if Rangers and celtic had been a little less short term selfish, things could be way better but no need to go back to that now.



This is nonsense. Norwegian football is not more interesting. Nobody outside of Scandinavia watches it. Sunday's Old Firm derby will be watched all around the world by hundreds of millions. Most people know of zero Norwegian teams.

I'm sure Rosenberg won something like 11 Norwegian Leagues in a row up unit a few years ago. Now that is a boring League. I would rather have a league with 2 teams in with a chance winning the league, rather than one team.

As for Rangers/Celtic, are you saying they should deliberately lose the Scottish league? Yes they dominate Scottish football, as do 2/3 teams in most leagues. Some leagues have one team dominating - Chelsea, Bayern Munich, Lyon etc. With the huge fanbases of Rangers/Celtic, and the huge costs of tickets for a country with low wages, Rangers/Celtic have to spend money otherwise the fans would not pay £40 to go see a game. It is very hard for Rangers/Celtic as they have to spend large amounts on players wages but get no TV money. Both clubs are run by 2 of the most successful business men in the UK, so I think they know what they are doing.

Rangers are about to name Paul Le Guan as their new manager and a huge investment plan with up to £20 million to be spent on players. 

What would be the chances of Paul Le Guen going to a Scandinavian team?

Sounds to me that you are jealous of the fact that such a tiny country can have a league with so much media attention and such massive crowds. There is no country in the world with a similar population that has a league higher rated than ours. Everybody around the world knows of Rangers/Celtic.

I'm afraid Scottish football is FAR FAR bigger than anything Scandinavia can offer. 

Most non-British footie fans on this board will be able to name at least 5 Scottish teams. Most non-British footie fans on this board will be able to name one Norwegian team. That sums it up.


----------



## bubomb

The Stade De France is a fantastic stadium. Good for athletics AND football. Best of both worlds. I have been twice, great views and great atmosphere. The fact that the lower tier was not right on the pitch made no difference. It was an amazing stadium with superb views. If Birmingham is anything like it then go for it.


----------



## themongrel

i was refering to the metropolitan area, thats why i refered to london as everthing inside the M25 (i know this isnt the exact boundary, but i was keeping it simple). i also know that new jersey is a state but that jersey city etc.. is part of NY's met area. 

i also thought croydon was granted city status for the queens jubilee, although on checking it was not granted.

the point i was making is that london is a bit more then just a city like, say liverpool or manchester because of the size (609 miles square), population (11.85m in metro) and most important to this discussion the number of stadiums.


----------



## kingdomca

bubomb said:


> This is nonsense. Norwegian football is not more interesting. Nobody outside of Scandinavia watches it. Sunday's Old Firm derby will be watched all around the world by hundreds of millions. Most people know of zero Norwegian teams.
> 
> I'm sure Rosenberg won something like 11 Norwegian Leagues in a row up unit a few years ago. Now that is a boring League. I would rather have a league with 2 teams in with a chance winning the league, rather than one team.
> 
> As for Rangers/Celtic, are you saying they should deliberately lose the Scottish league? Yes they dominate Scottish football, as do 2/3 teams in most leagues. Some leagues have one team dominating - Chelsea, Bayern Munich, Lyon etc. With the huge fanbases of Rangers/Celtic, and the huge costs of tickets for a country with low wages, Rangers/Celtic have to spend money otherwise the fans would not pay £40 to go see a game. It is very hard for Rangers/Celtic as they have to spend large amounts on players wages but get no TV money. Both clubs are run by 2 of the most successful business men in the UK, so I think they know what they are doing.
> 
> Rangers are about to name Paul Le Guan as their new manager and a huge investment plan with up to £20 million to be spent on players.
> 
> What would be the chances of Paul Le Guen going to a Scandinavian team?
> 
> Sounds to me that you are jealous of the fact that such a tiny country can have a league with so much media attention and such massive crowds. There is no country in the world with a similar population that has a league higher rated than ours. Everybody around the world knows of Rangers/Celtic.
> 
> I'm afraid Scottish football is FAR FAR bigger than anything Scandinavia can offer.
> 
> Most non-British footie fans on this board will be able to name at least 5 Scottish teams. Most non-British footie fans on this board will be able to name one Norwegian team. That sums it up.


jeez,

so I make the point that norwegian football is possibly more interesting to NORWEGIANS than the scottish league is to the scottish based on the more than reasonable fact that domestic tv deals are far bigger in Norway than in Scotland.

Any scot with a sligthly reasonable level-headed attitude would consider this very interesting as the size of the norwegian deal could indicate that there is potential for scotland to get a much much bigger income in the future and be more competitive.

I am danish and I considered the norway deal excellent because it suggests Denmark might do something similar in the future. I didnt get negative about Norway, why should I? I thought scots would think the same. see the potential..

My big mistake!!
instead I get a long boring ultra defensive rant about how many americans or whatever watch yet another old firm match and all the other defensive facts you no doubt know by heart. well great. And this despite having made many posts were I consider scotland as the leading small-nation league in Europe and thus interesting to consider its potential.

but its pointless
Just how defensive can you get. are all scots really so touchy and depressingly negative. sad


----------



## kingdomca

Citrus-Fruit said:


> Athletics is very important - Birmingham are to bid for the Commonwealth Games.
> 
> We shall just have to agree to disagree
> 
> The whole concept of the masterplan is fantastic - and the stadium on the website looks like its gonna be the most futuristic in the UK. Lets just hope the goverment give it a chance.


Then you could possibly build it for the comm.games with one open end and close it after the games. What other athletics event are you going to host that makes it worth sacrficing the quality of it the place in " football mode"

If you could just " roll out the seats" then the city of Manc stadium wouldnt have had a one year long significant rebuild.

But yes we can agree to disagree. 
Its all opinions of course, though in hard facts I think its true to say that Birmingham would overall seat their fans further away from the pitch than any other venue in all 4 top divisions of english football and that is really something birmingham fans deserve to know.


----------



## JackSwan

bubomb said:


> Ipswich might be one of the other 2 as there are no stadiums in the list in that area. 2 new stands running along the pitch and the ground would be increased from the present 30000 to 40000.


it might be a little tricky to increase the capacity by redeveloping the existing parallel stands as there's a road on one side and a training pitch on the reverse side. the corners could easily be filled in (as was the plan prior to relegation), but i'm not sure how far this would actually boost capacity; perhaps 2-3 thousand, as an optimistic figure.










east anglia certainly deserves a 'mega' stadium. ipswich, for example, consistently has crowds of 25k+ (in a thus far poor season), making them one of the most attended clubs in the championship - leeds being the obvious exception. even when ipswich were dumped out of the premiership, home games were selling out. a 40k-seater stadium here certainly wouldn't go to waste.


----------



## mauritius gunner

Looking at earlier estimates of 55-60,000 at Newcastle United 

I don't know where all these Geordies are meant to come from? I thought less than half a million people lived in Newcastle. Smaller city than Liverpool, and probably without the national fanbase figures either.

I also estimate there are probably as many Macam's in Newcastle, because Sunderland is an even smaller city and the Stadium of Light can hold 48,000 and probably has a prouder history


----------



## mauritius gunner

Tell you what, if I were a Russian oligarch and I wanted to by a football club, I'd definately buy Forrest and bring them back to the big time.

Their division one status means they'd be snapped for a pittance, but the potential is enormous, Nottingham is a big enough city and their history is immaculate. Back to back European Cup winners and all that, the Cloughie era.

At full potential, can easily fill a 40,000+ ground.


----------



## BobDaBuilder

^^^^^^^

Better off buying a 2nd division club like Brentford. Sell of the ground for a nice profit, then relocate them to Dublin. Set them up at the new Lansdown Rd. Job done. 
Then just let the moolah roll in.

There is no problems with FIFA anymore as there is precedents with NZ in the Oz national league.


----------



## Iain1974

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> Better off buying a 2nd division club like Brentford. Sell of the ground for a nice profit, then relocate them to Dublin. Set them up at the new Lansdown Rd. Job done.
> Then just let the moolah roll in.
> 
> There is no problems with FIFA anymore as there is precedents with NZ in the Oz national league.


Not much chance of that. FIFA are against it and only tolerated the Kiwi's being in the Ozzie LEague because it was a chance to develop the game.

A few Welsh teams play in England but that's been since before FIFA were formed. I beleive there's a team from Leichenstin playing in the lower echelons of the German divisions but I can't think of other examples.

Wimbledon were trying for years to move to Dublin but eventually gave up.

Football's run more by tradition than by profits.


----------



## 2005

*Two great stadiums with an "over due" tag*

*New Wembley*



















When open Wembley will be without a shadow of a doubt the best stadium in the world yet it has left the F.A with red faces. This stadium was due to be finished by the year 2003 yet here we are in the year 2006 and we have been told it will not host the 125th F.A Cup Final and no idea as to when the stadium will be finished this year. This is a huge embarrassment on London with the city hosting the Olympics in six years time but it has mainly given the whole country a red face.

*Ashburton Grove* 



















This stadium will be one of the best club stadiums in the world with its superb and breathe taking design. A lot of people see this stadium as a good example of stadia building in this country. This stadium was planned to be open for the 2004-05 season yet it we are in the 2005-06 season and not a single ball has been kicked. 

What I want to know is what went wrong for both stadiums why did both in the end get delayed by at least two years something that baffles me and I have good feeling that some people on this site have the answers.


----------



## Sitback

Do we need another thread about these two stadiums you complete berk.


----------



## bubomb

The Shelf said:


> Shut it you soap dodging jock mug eh
> 
> 25,000? We must have near filled out stadium every week for the last twenty years despite winning **** all in that time.
> 
> You obviously know **** all you ginger smack head.


His head is switched on, but the lights are out -

http://www.european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn/archive/aveeng95.htm
http://www.european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn/archive/aveeng94.htm
http://www.european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn/archive/aveeng93.htm
http://www.european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn/archive/aveeng92.htm
http://www.european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn/archive/aveeng91.htm
http://www.european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn/archive/aveeng90.htm
http://www.european-football-statistics.co.uk/attn/archive/aveeng80.htm


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^That is just too sad


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Yer we've been down this road plenty of times and it always leads to a dead end! And what is this crap about "This is a huge embarrassment on London with the city hosting the Olympics in six years time but it has mainly given the whole country a red face" ?? The country hasn't got a 'red face' at all, I mean, sure we're a little pissed off that it isn't gonna be ready for the FA Cup final, but the only ones who are red-faced and looking shoddy about all this is the Australian company Multiplex. London, and the whole of England is just delighted that the home of football has rightfully got the best stadium in the world, and if it is delayed a few months, I doubt many will care, and I doubt in years to come, when many superb matches have been played there, that anyone is really gonna be upset that it wasn't finished on the deadline.

Wembley has been delayed for all sorts of reasons, the designs have been altered many times, the start date has been put forward for various reasons, there have been arguements over contracters, builders, materials etc, mainly cus Multiplex buggered up, and this has all caused setbacks, but I don't think anyone really expected the greatest stadium in the world to be built without a few hitches, as long as it gets there, no-one will really care. The British press are the ones who are making it out to be the end of the world or something. 

And as for Ashburton Grove, well, that hasn't had too many problems, and there wasn't much expectation of it being completed for the 04-05 season, so 06 is a pretty decent accomplishment, when you consider how it could have been delayed.

:cheers:


----------



## Noostairz

Sitback said:


> Do we need another thread about these two stadiums you complete berk.


:lol: i agree.

2005, admirable enthusiasm and all but these two get enough coverage in here, surely. we're gonna bore the non-englanders to death at this rate.

:lock:


----------



## Noostairz

*mk dons stadium, milton keynes, england (30,000)*

couldn't find a thread for this so here we go...

unlike a fair few other new 30,000 seater stadiums in england (walkers, st marys, and so on) this has been designed with two, rather than one tier, both of which are of a similar size and are separated by a line of corporate boxes, giving the stadium added height and making it appear bigger than it actually is.

regardless of your opinon on the whole wimbledon / mk dons saga the fact remains that it is yet another stadium under construction in this country, and one which has clearly been designed with long-term ambitions in mind, seen as the team have absolutely no chance of filling it in their current state.

some pics taken this month (estimated completion date: august 2007), w/ thanks to mkdonsrus.com:


----------



## Noostairz

as for what it's going to look like when it's finished, there's a few renderrings knocking about. take your pick!


----------



## 2005

There building a 30,000 capacity stadium for a club called Milton Keynes Dons that are.....well....some where in the table of the third teir of English football http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_2/table/default.stm

Very nice stadium tho a lot better than the cack that Coventry City, Leicester city and Southampton produced.


----------



## KiwiBrit

*Britains biggest ever Stadium?*

I know I'm going off the discussion a bit, but what about the old White City Stadium. I know it's been demolished for over 20 years, but when originally built (almost 100 year's ago) it's capacity was a whopping 150,000 people, which it had during the 1908 Olympics. Does this capacity make it the biggest purpose built Stadium ever in Britain?

I know Wembley's attendance for the 'White Horse' final was anything from 120,000 to 200,000, depending on what you read, and Hampden has had something like 149,000 in the past. 

However, you have to bear in mind Wembley was built with a capacity of _'just'_ 100,000. Can anyone state what Hampden's original capacity was?

I'm just taking a guess here, but if Wembley could legally hold 100,000 people, but still another 20-30,000 people minimum got in to see that final, what could the White City hold, maybe 180-200,000?

:eek2: 

The link below shows a couple of pictures.

http://www.la21.org.uk/whitecity/stadium.html

Can anyone post any more?

Also the White City Stadium has a fair bit of history to her. Apart from the Olympics she's had Stock Car racing, Greyhounds, Speedway and Boxing. It also staged a football league game for QPR, and a game from the '66 World Cup - France v Uruguay.


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

KiwiBrit said:


> I know I'm going off the discussion a bit, but what about the old White City Stadium. I know it's been demolished for over 20 years, but when originally built (almost 100 year's ago) it's capacity was a whopping 150,000 people, which it had during the 1908 Olympics. Does this capacity make it the biggest purpose built Stadium ever in Britain?
> 
> I know Wembley's attendance for the 'White Horse' final was anything from 120,000 to 200,000, depending on what you read, and Hampden has had something like 149,000 in the past.
> 
> However, you have to bear in mind Wembley was built with a capacity of _'just'_ 100,000. Can anyone state what Hampden's original capacity was?
> 
> I'm just taking a guess here, but if Wembley could legally hold 100,000 people, but still another 20-30,000 people minimum got in to see that final, what could the White City hold, maybe 180-200,000?
> 
> :eek2:
> 
> The link below shows a couple of pictures.
> 
> http://www.la21.org.uk/whitecity/stadium.html
> 
> Can anyone post any more?
> 
> Also the White City Stadium has a fair bit of history to her. Apart from the Olympics she's had Stock Car racing, Greyhounds, Speedway and Boxing. It also staged a football league game for QPR, and a game from the '66 World Cup - France v Uruguay.



QPR played a whole season at White City,and had the opportunity to buy the site and build a new staduim.Unfortunatley they didn't,and our lose was the BBC's gain


----------



## bubomb

Many games at Hampden were played at around the 200000 mark. It was the norm for the official crowd number to be well below the real crowd number, due to cheeky chappies and lovable rogues (poor people) sneaking in and jumping over walls etc. 

When I was a kid, my dad always lifted me over the turnstiles, as this was the norm for dads and their kids. You would give the guy at the turnstiles a £1 or 50p, and he would let you lift your kid over the turnstile. Every game I went to in Scotland as a kid, I was never counted in the official crowd numbers. This applies to tens of thousands of children at every international and league game in Scotland at the time!!


----------



## KiwiBrit

Fair point Bubomb, I can only imagine what the atmosphere would be like in a Stadium with that many people in. I have been to a few FA cup finals in the '70's and I was in awe at 100,000 people!

Does anyone know the original capacity for Hampden though? and also when they had 149,000 officially for a game how many seats were there?

The reason I ask, is because the White City was designed with almost 70,000 seats within it's capacity. During the heyday of the 1930's - 1950's when most fans always stood, if most of those seats were replaced with terracing, what would the capacity have been then?

At a guess, you could probably replace each seat with virtually two standing people. Therefore if you were to keep 20,000 seats, replace the other 50,000 seats with terracing ( +/- 100,000 ) and add the original terracing number of 80,000 you would have an official capacity of 200,000!

Bearing in mind what Bubomb claimed happened at Hampden, if the same scenario happened at the White City you may well have a crowd approaching a quarter of a million people.

I know this is all a bit hypothetical, but this Stadium was built 20 years before the original Wembley. I wonder who made the decision to build another 100,000 stadium when there was already the White City only 5/6 miles away?

:shocked:


----------



## bubomb

KiwiBrit said:


> Fair point Bubomb, I can only imagine what the atmosphere would be like in a Stadium with that many people in. I have been to a few FA cup finals in the '70's and I was in awe at 100,000 people!
> 
> Does anyone know the original capacity for Hampden though? and also when they had 149,000 officially for a game how many seats were there?
> 
> The reason I ask, is because the White City was designed with almost 70,000 seats within it's capacity. During the heyday of the 1930's - 1950's when most fans always stood, if most of those seats were replaced with terracing, what would the capacity have been then?
> 
> At a guess, you could probably replace each seat with virtually two standing people. Therefore if you were to keep 20,000 seats, replace the other 50,000 seats with terracing ( +/- 100,000 ) and add the original terracing number of 80,000 you would have an official capacity of 200,000!
> 
> Bearing in mind what Bubomb claimed happened at Hampden, if the same scenario happened at the White City you may well have a crowd approaching a quarter of a million people.
> 
> I know this is all a bit hypothetical, but this Stadium was built 20 years before the original Wembley. I wonder who made the decision to build another 100,000 stadium when there was already the White City only 5/6 miles away?
> 
> :shocked:


These photos give you a good idea of the size of the old Hampden -






































New Hampden -


----------



## KiwiBrit

Great pictures. 

Although I like the look of the new Hampden, I still think the original stadium with virtually no roofing looks much more impressive.

Just as a footnote, why was the original facade never incorporated into the new design? (like Ibrox). Surely it was a listed building.


----------



## bubomb

KiwiBrit said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> Although I like the look of the new Hampden, I still think the original stadium with virtually no roofing looks much more impressive.
> 
> Just as a footnote, why was the original facade never incorporated into the new design? (like Ibrox). Surely it was a listed building.


It wasn't listed and was demolished, although they tried to mimick its design in the new stand -



















[/img]http://www.thesonsofscotland.co.uk/images/hampden%20park/l.jpg[/img]





























Don't know when this fire was!! -


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

the new hampden is really not all that considering the history of the stadium, it should've had alot more money spent on it, after all it is the national stadium


----------



## MoreOrLess

Is the athletics track at Hampden still usable for mayor events?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

apparently the scottish cup semi final between Hearts & Hibs might take place at Murrayfield


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Looks friggin awesum!

:cheers:


----------



## bubomb

Its AlL gUUd said:


> ^^ No it is not sold out for every scotland game, are you crazy. I've lost count the amount of times i've watched hampden host a match a quarter or so full and the atmosphere is dreadful(when not full).


Hampden has only ever been 'quarter full' twice in the last 10 years, and was for meaningless friendlies against Austria and Hungary, which took place during our worst spell of results for 100+ years. For competitive games, the stadium is always sold-out or very close to being sold-out. So either you are exaggerating, or you cannot count very high!!

Scotland had the 4th biggest crowds in Europe for the 2006 qualifiers. Not bad for a country with 5 million people who are going through their worst spell of results for 100+ years!! Well done to Wales as well. Huge averages for Wales!

Top 5 European Attendances for World Cup 2006 qualifiers -

64151 - France
61360 - England
54258 - Wales
47177 - Scotland
46667 - Ukraine


So put that in your pipe and smoke it!!


----------



## gorgu

The only reason Wales has more than us is because of the pathetic capacity at Hampden, demolish it I say, sell murrayfield and raise it to the ground too!

Build a National stadium (with roof) on a sports campus halfway between Edinburgh and Glasgow, have a train line serving it from both directions and have sports festivals in both Glasgow and Edinburgh for rugby and Football internationals.

Simple, but it will never happen cos we are too blinkered in our thinking to be so radical in our future.

Shame for a nation that has more winners per capita of the Nobel prize than any other nation!


----------



## MoreOrLess

I can see both points of view with reguards to staying at Hampden or moving to a neutral football/rugby ground. Hampden is a better candidate for extension than Wembley was IMHO seeing as its internal design is where most of the character was and with the new extension carried on all the way round the stadium plus the pitch level dropped you would I'd guess have a capacity around 65-70,000. If the cash isnt there for that though then a combined 70-80,000 seat rugby/football ground would be a better option if you ask me, having it between Edinburgh and Glasgow would also mean you'd be able to use it, Parkhead and Ibrox in any future european championships bid.


----------



## bubomb

gorgu said:


> The only reason Wales has more than us is because of the pathetic capacity at Hampden, demolish it I say, sell murrayfield and raise it to the ground too!
> 
> Build a National stadium (with roof) on a sports campus halfway between Edinburgh and Glasgow, have a train line serving it from both directions and have sports festivals in both Glasgow and Edinburgh for rugby and Football internationals.
> 
> Simple, but it will never happen cos we are too blinkered in our thinking to be so radical in our future.
> 
> Shame for a nation that has more winners per capita of the Nobel prize than any other nation!


and how would 70000 people get to this sports campus? have you been to Livingston for example??? It can't handle 7000 visitors let alone 70000!!! and who is going to pay for this project that would cost hundreds of millions? 

Most people arrive at Hampden by public transport as they like to drink before the game and it's easy to get to Glasgow by train from anywhere in the UK. How would these people get to Livingston? You would have to spend hundreds of millions building train stations, new train lines, bus terminals etc!!

Where would visiting fans from abroad stay? Livingston??? It has about 2 bed & breakfasts!! One of the reasons Hampden gets so many European finals is because it's in Glasgow where there is lots of top quality hotels and good transport links.

50% of Scotland's population lives in greater Glasgow and the central belt. Glasgow had by far the biggest transport links in Scotland, and nearly every Cup final involves either or both of the old-firm teams. The stadium simply HAS to be in Glasgow.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Were there any plans to further extend Hampden as part of the euro 2008 bid?


----------



## Lostboy

Thats a point - and here I am now suggesting something that is totally impractical and will never work, but put it in another city, like Dundee (this is a better option as its more than possible for Aberdeen in the future to have a 30,000) and there you have automatically have created a third city without it affecting your Glasgow Stadia. And hopefully should Scotland co-host a successful European Tournament, it will increase the moves towards independence and soon England will be freed of the albatross.


----------



## bubomb

Lostboy said:


> Thats a point - and here I am now suggesting something that is totally impractical and will never work, but put it in another city, like Dundee (this is a better option as its more than possible for Aberdeen in the future to have a 30,000) and there you have automatically have created a third city without it affecting your Glasgow Stadia. And hopefully should Scotland co-host a successful European Tournament, it will increase the moves towards independence and soon England will be freed of the albatross.


Dundee is already a city!! We have 5 cities.

We don't want independence, we enjoy controlling England from Westminster, it's funny!!


----------



## CharlieP

bubomb said:


> and how would 70000 people get to this sports campus? have you been to Livingston for example??? It can't handle 7000 visitors let alone 70000!!! and who is going to pay for this project that would cost hundreds of millions?
> 
> Most people arrive at Hampden by public transport as they like to drink before the game and it's easy to get to Glasgow by train from anywhere in the UK. How would these people get to Livingston? You would have to spend hundreds of millions building train stations, new train lines, bus terminals etc!!
> 
> Where would visiting fans from abroad stay? Livingston??? It has about 2 bed & breakfasts!! One of the reasons Hampden gets so many European finals is because it's in Glasgow where there is lots of top quality hotels and good transport links.


More to the point - think how many pubs there are within staggering distance of Murrayfield . A big part of the cachet that the Six Nations enjoys is that for many, it's a weekend away in a capital city, and moving the venue to the middle of nowhere would mean losing this...


----------



## Lostboy

_Dundee is already a city!! We have 5 cities._

You know what I meant. A third city with a stadia suitable for hosting European Championships. You'll need four to co-host with anyone. Norway being your best bet.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

bubomb said:


> Hampden has only ever been 'quarter full' twice in the last 10 years, and was for meaningless friendlies against Austria and Hungary, which took place during our worst spell of results for 100+ years. For competitive games, the stadium is always sold-out or very close to being sold-out. So either you are exaggerating, or you cannot count very high!!
> 
> Scotland had the 4th biggest crowds in Europe for the 2006 qualifiers. Not bad for a country with 5 million people who are going through their worst spell of results for 100+ years!! Well done to Wales as well. Huge averages for Wales!
> 
> Top 5 European Attendances for World Cup 2006 qualifiers -
> 
> 64151 - France
> 61360 - England
> 54258 - Wales
> 47177 - Scotland
> 46667 - Ukraine
> 
> 
> So put that in your pipe and smoke it!!


Yeah Yeah, now its competitive matches is it, u first said scotland games where always sold out which is not the case. but competitive matches are a different story ofcourse and probably are sold out. But non-competitive matches are a non-starter with most scottish fans just look at Scotland v Switzerland yesterday.


----------



## bubomb

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Yeah Yeah, now its competitive matches is it, u first said scotland games where always sold out which is not the case. but competitive matches are a different story ofcourse and probably are sold out. But non-competitive matches are a non-starter with most scottish fans just look at Scotland v Switzerland yesterday.



Yesterday's attendance of 21000 was no suprise as Scotland are rubbish at the moment and were playing very unglamourous opposition. Even England with a population 10 times the size of Scotland and with a good team with world famous players could not sell out Anfield, and could only manage 40000. Scotland fans are remarkable, as the country only has 5 million people and the international team have been playing mainly terrible football for the last 5 years, yet we can still get 21000 for a very unglamourous friendly in sub-zero temperatures!!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ It was a sell out at Anfield


----------



## bubomb

Its AlL gUUd said:


> ^^ It was a sell out at Anfield


erm......no it wasn't -

http://stats.football365.com/cgi-bin/results.pl?lang=english&year=2006&month=03&date=01


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ Heard on TV it was a sell-out, btw is it true that scotland haven't won a friendly at Hampden for 10 YEARS!


----------



## kingdomca

Who knows whether there were a handfull of expensive tickets left or whether it was technicalities regarding the ticketing arrangement.

I am surprised anyone bothers with friendlies, or training sessions which is probably a better name for most friendlies.

England is obviously the best supported team, though currently facing restricted capacities.
Even the U-21 side gets excellent crowds, sometimes filling 30,000 venues.


----------



## kingdomca

bubomb said:


> Hampden has only ever been 'quarter full' twice in the last 10 years, and was for meaningless friendlies against Austria and Hungary, which took place during our worst spell of results for 100+ years. For competitive games, the stadium is always sold-out or very close to being sold-out. So either you are exaggerating, or you cannot count very high!!
> 
> Scotland had the 4th biggest crowds in Europe for the 2006 qualifiers. Not bad for a country with 5 million people who are going through their worst spell of results for 100+ years!! Well done to Wales as well. Huge averages for Wales!
> 
> Top 5 European Attendances for World Cup 2006 qualifiers -
> 
> 64151 - France
> 61360 - England
> 54258 - Wales
> 47177 - Scotland
> 46667 - Ukraine
> 
> 
> So put that in your pipe and smoke it!!


Scotland´s crowds are good considering the team, but they are hardly amazing. Which teams are scotland doing well to be ahead of?

Germany is missing because they didnt have to qualify. All eastern europe is battling with terrible facilites and havent rebuilt their football since communism. 
Few of the smaller western countries actually have venues as large as Hampden though many have better venues slightly smaller.

Scotland is ahead of Spain and Italy but that really just shows the big crisis they have in their football especially international football.

As for all this population stuff, all scotlands games are played within easy access for the vast majority of the population in a country supposedly kean on football.
Its good crowds but its hardly massively impressive.


----------



## kingdomca

gorgu said:


> The only reason Wales has more than us is because of the pathetic capacity at Hampden, demolish it I say, sell murrayfield and raise it to the ground too!
> 
> Build a National stadium (with roof) on a sports campus halfway between Edinburgh and Glasgow, have a train line serving it from both directions and have sports festivals in both Glasgow and Edinburgh for rugby and Football internationals.
> 
> Simple, but it will never happen cos we are too blinkered in our thinking to be so radical in our future.
> 
> Shame for a nation that has more winners per capita of the Nobel prize than any other nation!


Excellent post. It would be great for scotland. Scotland may be handicapped by a small population but it needs to get their heads out of the sand and use its advantages like the fact that most people is basically in just one area.

Selling Hampden and Murrayfield, which is on valuable land, I think, ( both good but not great venues) I cant imagine there wouldnt be enough cash to build a " Stadium Scotland" a Wembley-like 100,000 capacity world class super stadium.

Right between Glasgow and Edinburgh, its very close to both cities yet probably far enough out to be on cheaper land and to make it easier to handle such huge crowds.
It could be an exciting really visionary project with one great big home for scottish sport, a world class stadium as good as any in the world, perhaps it could even be part of a huge elite centre for sport or similar plans to use the synergy effects.

Of course it would require scotland to stop being focused on the past and preoccupied with copying England.


----------



## bubomb

kingdomca said:


> Scotland´s crowds are good considering the team, but they are hardly amazing. Which teams are scotland doing well to be ahead of?
> 
> Germany is missing because they didnt have to qualify. All eastern europe is battling with terrible facilites and havent rebuilt their football since communism.
> Few of the smaller western countries actually have venues as large as Hampden though many have better venues slightly smaller.
> 
> Scotland is ahead of Spain and Italy but that really just shows the big crisis they have in their football especially international football.
> 
> As for all this population stuff, all scotlands games are played within easy access for the vast majority of the population in a country supposedly kean on football.
> Its good crowds but its hardly massively impressive.


Our league has the the 5th biggest crowds in Europe!! Scotland's international crowds are the 4th biggest in Europe and we are restricted by the size of Hampden. When Hampden was huge, we had the biggest crowds in Europe with +100000 crowds the norm!! Amazing for a country with 5 million people, absolutely amazing!!

Why have you never got anything good to say about Scotland!! You've got a cheek calling me anti-English you Danish fanny!!


----------



## bubomb

kingdomca said:


> Who knows whether there were a handfull of expensive tickets left or whether it was technicalities regarding the ticketing arrangement.
> 
> I am surprised anyone bothers with friendlies, or training sessions which is probably a better name for most friendlies.
> 
> England is obviously the best supported team, though currently facing restricted capacities.
> Even the U-21 side gets excellent crowds, sometimes filling 30,000 venues.


No, it just didn't sell-out!! Simple really! 5000 tickets were not sold. Still a decent crowd though!

I know you might find this hard to believe in your "England is amazing, I want to be English" fantasy world, but it wasn't that long ago England were getting crowds of 20000 at Wembley for friendlies, and sometimes lower!! (15,628 England v Chile - Wembley May 23 1989)

If England had 5 million people and had the players Scotland has at the moment, you would be lucky to get 5000 for an England friendly!!

England get good crowds for friendlies at the moment because they have very good, famous, exciting players. If they had the players Scotland has at the moment and the results Scotland are getting, Englands crowds would drop back down to their sub 20000 days!! In fact, If England had Scotland's present players and were getting the results Scotland are getting, I doubt 10000 would even turn up to watch England!!


----------



## bubomb

kingdomca said:


> Excellent post. It would be great for scotland. Scotland may be handicapped by a small population but it needs to get their heads out of the sand and use its advantages like the fact that most people is basically in just one area.
> 
> Selling Hampden and Murrayfield, which is on valuable land, I think, ( both good but not great venues) I cant imagine there wouldnt be enough cash to build a " Stadium Scotland" a Wembley-like 100,000 capacity world class super stadium.
> 
> Right between Glasgow and Edinburgh, its very close to both cities yet probably far enough out to be on cheaper land and to make it easier to handle such huge crowds.
> It could be an exciting really visionary project with one great big home for scottish sport, a world class stadium as good as any in the world, perhaps it could even be part of a huge elite centre for sport or similar plans to use the synergy effects.
> 
> Of course it would require scotland to stop being focused on the past and preoccupied with copying England.


Obviously you didn't read my post as to why a national stadium has to be in Glasgow.

and Scotland has never copied England!! Hampden was built well before Wembley, and was rebuilt well before Wembley was rebuilt. Loads of countries have national stadiums, are you seriously trying to say they all copied Scotland???


----------



## KiwiBrit

Look at the facts 'sonny'. This thread is about the largest stadiums in Britain, and the official record for any stadium in Britain is 150,000. Doesn't matter if it's football, athletics or bleedin' tiddlewinks! If we are living in fantasy land do you acknowledge the 200,000 at Wembley?

I suggest you get on your bike, take in those spectacular views on your doorstep and leave the stadium talk to the rest of us

You strike me as the kind of person who could be left in a room alone, and still pick an argument.


----------



## bubomb

KiwiBrit said:


> Look at the facts 'sonny'. This thread is about the largest stadiums in Britain, and the official record for any stadium in Britain is 150,000. Doesn't matter if it's football, athletics or bleedin' tiddlewinks! If we are living in fantasy land do you acknowledge the 200,000 at Wembley?
> 
> I suggest you get on your bike, take in those spectacular views on your doorstep and leave the stadium talk to the rest of us
> 
> You strike me as the kind of person who could be left in a room alone, and still pick an argument.


are you thick or something mate? Do you not understand the difference between capacity and attendance? WCS might have had the largest ATTENDANCE for a sporting event (150000 to watch athletics), but Hampden had the largest CAPACITY for a sporting event (180000). 

are you saying the BBC are lying? Wembley may well of had 200000 at a game like Hampden did, but Wembley's official capacity was way way below Hampden's official capacity of 180000. Englands official highest crowd was also way below Hampdens official highest crowd of 149,547.

My God!! How thick can one person be??? It's not quantum physics i'm trying to explain here!!


----------



## bubomb

kingdomca said:


> Yes I read your strange comment that you couldnt have a stadium in Livingston because you felt people had to sleep there. Strange really. Roads must be really bad in scotland if you cant travel 20 miles or whatever to Falkirk, whcih is probably a better location, in a single day.
> 
> I think there are many stadiums further away from the city they belong to than if a Glasgow stadium was in Falkirk. Normally I like inner city locations but for a huge national stadium and scotlands population location somewhere like Falkirk would be ideal.
> 
> Your Shrewsbury point is also strange to say the least. A glasgow stadium in Falkirk would be more like Wembley being in Watford if you look at distance to city centres, which is very feasible location only a few more miles out of the city than Wembley.
> 
> The new racetrack, Ascot, will have 80,000 crowds and is probably further from London city centre than Falkirk from Glasgow city centre yet somehow they manage to make the long trip without overnight stays.


It takes 40 minutes in light traffic. It takes well over an hour when Falkirk are playing to a full house (6500) -

Travel
(miles) and
then to
take total
(miles) 
0.00 Start out at Glasgow,City Of Glasgow A8 0.00 
0.16 High Street Station A8 0.16 
0.26 Glasgow Cathedral A8 0.43 
0.05 Glasgow Royal Infirmary (AandE) A8 0.48 
0.02 Keep in right hand lane then continue forward onto Castle Street - A8 A8 0.50 
0.22 Turn left with Castle Street - A803 and under motorway A803 0.72 
0.08 Under motorway then turn right, then join the M8 motorway (signposted M8 Stirling, Carlisle, Edinburgh) 
TRAFFIC BLACKSPOT - Call 401100 from your mobile M8 0.80 
1.17 Branch left onto the M80 (signposted M80 Stirling, Kincardine Br.) M80 1.97 
4.27 Immediately before roundabout bear left onto the A80 (signposted Stirling) A80 6.24 
0.57 Continue forward onto Cumbernauld Road - A80. Entering Chryston A80 6.81 
0.10 Crow Wood Filling Station A80 6.91 
1.26 Continue forward onto Cumbernauld Road - A80. Entering Moodiesburn A80 8.17 
3.70 At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A80 (signposted Stirling) A80 11.87 
4.87 Continue forward onto the M80 M80 16.74 
0.78 At M80 junction 5 keep in left hand lane then branch left onto the M876 (signposted Kincardine Bridge, Falkirk, Grangemouth) M876 17.52 
2.14 Leave the M876 at junction 1 (signposted Falkirk, Denny), then at T-junction turn left onto the A883 A883 19.66 
0.43 At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A883 (signposted Falkirk) A883 20.09 
1.31 Continue forward onto the A803 A803 21.40 
0.19 Continue forward onto Glasgow Road - A803. Entering Falkirk A803 21.59 
0.75 At Camelon roundabout take the 2nd exit onto Main Street - A803 (signposted Falkirk) A803 22.34 
0.46 At Rosebank Roundabout take the 2nd exit onto Camelon Road - A803 (signposted Falkirk) A803 22.80 
0.08 At mini-roundabout turn left onto Camelon Road - A803 A803 22.88 
0.64 Keep right onto Cockburn Street - A803 A803 23.52 
0.04 Branch left onto Cockburn Street - B803 (signposted Hospital) B803 23.56 
0.04 At roundabout take the 1st exit onto Cockburn Street - B803 B803 23.60 
0.13 At mini-roundabout turn left onto Hodge Street - B803 B803 23.74 
0.25 At mini-roundabout turn right onto Cow Wynd - B803 (signposted Slamannan) B803 23.99 
0.42 Continue forward onto Glenbrae - B8028 B8028 24.41 
0.37 Turn left onto New Hallglen Road New Hallglen Road 24.77 
0.39 Arrive at Falkirk,Falkirk Unclassified 25.16 
- Section time 0:39, Total time 0:39 -

Can you see the B roads there!!! you can't have 80000 on roads like that. You would need to build a new motorway and a massive train station, bus terminals and new train lines. You are talking up to a billion pounds, maybe more!!


----------



## KiwiBrit

> are you thick or something mate? Do you not understand the difference between capacity and attendance? WCS might have had the largest ATTENDANCE for a sporting event (150000), but Hampden had the largest CAPACITY for a sporting event (180000).
> 
> My God!! How thick can one person be??? It's not quantum physics i'm trying to explain here!!



Of course I understand the difference - Jerk!

You have been shouting off that Hampden holds the *ATTENDANCE* record. But what about the 1923 Wembley *ATTENDANCE*

Answer the question. Do you acknowledge both Hampden *AND* Wembley hold the unofficial 'Dream' record.

It gives me a crumb of comfort to know although I've wasted the last few hours of my life disputing this thread with a moron, at least I have not spent my night time doing so!

:tongue3:


----------



## kingdomca

bubomb said:


> It takes 40 minutes in light traffic. It takes well over an hour when Falkirk are playing to a full house (6500) -
> 
> Travel
> (miles) and
> then to
> take total
> (miles)
> 0.00 Start out at Glasgow,City Of Glasgow A8 0.00
> 0.16 High Street Station A8 0.16
> 0.26 Glasgow Cathedral A8 0.43
> 0.05 Glasgow Royal Infirmary (AandE) A8 0.48
> 0.02 Keep in right hand lane then continue forward onto Castle Street - A8 A8 0.50
> 0.22 Turn left with Castle Street - A803 and under motorway A803 0.72
> 0.08 Under motorway then turn right, then join the M8 motorway (signposted M8 Stirling, Carlisle, Edinburgh)
> TRAFFIC BLACKSPOT - Call 401100 from your mobile M8 0.80
> 1.17 Branch left onto the M80 (signposted M80 Stirling, Kincardine Br.) M80 1.97
> 4.27 Immediately before roundabout bear left onto the A80 (signposted Stirling) A80 6.24
> 0.57 Continue forward onto Cumbernauld Road - A80. Entering Chryston A80 6.81
> 0.10 Crow Wood Filling Station A80 6.91
> 1.26 Continue forward onto Cumbernauld Road - A80. Entering Moodiesburn A80 8.17
> 3.70 At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A80 (signposted Stirling) A80 11.87
> 4.87 Continue forward onto the M80 M80 16.74
> 0.78 At M80 junction 5 keep in left hand lane then branch left onto the M876 (signposted Kincardine Bridge, Falkirk, Grangemouth) M876 17.52
> 2.14 Leave the M876 at junction 1 (signposted Falkirk, Denny), then at T-junction turn left onto the A883 A883 19.66
> 0.43 At roundabout take the 2nd exit onto the A883 (signposted Falkirk) A883 20.09
> 1.31 Continue forward onto the A803 A803 21.40
> 0.19 Continue forward onto Glasgow Road - A803. Entering Falkirk A803 21.59
> 0.75 At Camelon roundabout take the 2nd exit onto Main Street - A803 (signposted Falkirk) A803 22.34
> 0.46 At Rosebank Roundabout take the 2nd exit onto Camelon Road - A803 (signposted Falkirk) A803 22.80
> 0.08 At mini-roundabout turn left onto Camelon Road - A803 A803 22.88
> 0.64 Keep right onto Cockburn Street - A803 A803 23.52
> 0.04 Branch left onto Cockburn Street - B803 (signposted Hospital) B803 23.56
> 0.04 At roundabout take the 1st exit onto Cockburn Street - B803 B803 23.60
> 0.13 At mini-roundabout turn left onto Hodge Street - B803 B803 23.74
> 0.25 At mini-roundabout turn right onto Cow Wynd - B803 (signposted Slamannan) B803 23.99
> 0.42 Continue forward onto Glenbrae - B8028 B8028 24.41
> 0.37 Turn left onto New Hallglen Road New Hallglen Road 24.77
> 0.39 Arrive at Falkirk,Falkirk Unclassified 25.16
> - Section time 0:39, Total time 0:39 -
> 
> Can you see the B roads there!!! you can't have 80000 on roads like that. You would need to build a new motorway and a massive train station, bus terminals and new train lines. You are talking up to a billion pounds, maybe more!!


Yes shocking, perhaps a new stadium might be followed by infrastructure improvement, what a thought!

Anyway it isnt 80,000 to Glasgow, many would go the other way to Edinburgh, others straight north and south.
Also improved infrastructure between Scotland´s 2 main cities would obviously have a value that goes way beyond football especially if its bad enough to make this a big problem.


----------



## bubomb

kingdomca said:


> Yes shocking, perhaps a new stadium might be followed by infrastructure improvement, what a thought!
> 
> Anyway it isnt 80,000 to Glasgow, many would go the other way to Edinburgh, others straight north and south.
> Also improved infrastructure between Scotland´s 2 main cities would obviously have a value that goes way beyond football especially if its bad enough to make this a big problem.


For old-frim Cup finals it would be 80000 from Glasgow.

and how would you segregate the old-frim fans? At Hampden, Rangers fans approach Hampden from one side of the city, celtic fans the other side. They know this as this is the way it has been for 100 years. It means the police can control them as each set of fans already know which route to take to Hampden. If you have 80000 old-firm fans leaving Glasgow to Falkirk, it would be a massive riot as there would be no segregation!!

and who is going to pay for this billion pound rail/road/stadium project? We already have 2 national stadiums, it would be insanity to spend a billion pounds creating a new one when we already have 2 that are built and paid for!! Knocking the 2 down and selling them would bring in around £60 million for land, so you are then left with £940 million to find for this new massive project? Why waste £940 million when you already have national 2 stadiums?


----------



## bubomb

KiwiBrit said:


> Of course I understand the difference - Jerk!
> 
> You have been shouting off that Hampden holds the *ATTENDANCE* record. But what about the 1923 Wembley *ATTENDANCE*
> 
> Answer the question. Do you acknowledge both Hampden *AND* Wembley hold the unofficial 'Dream' record.
> 
> It gives me a crumb of comfort to know although I've wasted the last few hours of my life disputing this thread with a moron, at least I have not spent my night time doing so!
> 
> :tongue3:


Hampden holds all the official European attendance records for football. That's all you need to know!!


----------



## kingdomca

bubomb said:


> For old-frim Cup finals it would be 80000 from Glasgow.
> 
> and how would you segregate the old-frim fans? At Hampden, Rangers fans approach Hampden from one side of the city, celtic fans the other side. They know this as this is the way it has been for 100 years. It means the police can control them as each set of fans already know which route to take to Hampden. If you have 80000 old-firm fans leaving Glasgow to Falkirk, it would be a massive riot as there would be no segregation!!
> 
> and who is going to pay for this billion pound rail/road/stadium project? We already have 2 national stadiums, it would be insanity to spend a billion pounds creating a new one when we already have 2 that are built and paid for!! Knocking the 2 down and selling them would bring in around £60 million for land, so you are then left with £940 million to find for this new massive project? Why waste £940 million when you already have national 2 stadiums?


Ok scotland can never have a new stadium because there would be a riot if old firm fans had to approach a new venue.

It would be profitable, I am sure. 
The SRU are considering building their own new stadium somewhere else to realise the huge value at Murrayfield, where they also own a lot of the land around the stadium,I think. If they can even consider doing that alone to clear debt, well lets just say it questions your figures.

Football is the biggest sport on earth. Scotland could lay claim to be the most football mad place on earth. If they also got europe´s biggest stadium, well its obvious it could have a huge impact on scotland. 

For such a new stadium there would probably be many kinds of funding available, both scottish,british and european development funds. your £940m is your own invention based on infrastructure cost that would benefit far beyond football.
The stadium could be part of much larger development tying scotlands 2 cities together, like major companies appealing to both places or a racetrack to make use of facilities, or a top joint football training ground enabling all the nearby clubs to have training facilities on par with Chelsea´s new plans or whatever else.

I am basically just jealous. If Denmark with a similar population had such a huge part of the population in one place and even had another version of football as our second sport, well we would definately have a great 70-80,000 national stadium and not squander our opportunities.

How about Hampden expanding. Is it possible if funding was available or are there roads behind the stands and could the area handle a large expansion.


----------



## bubomb

kingdomca said:


> Ok scotland can never have a new stadium because there would be a riot if old firm fans had to approach a new venue


No, but is another problem when looking at a national stadium outside of glasgow. Most finals involve Rangers and/or celtic, so the logical place to have the stadium would be Glasgow.

The best bet is to lower the pitch at Hampden which would add about 4000 seats and bring the fans closer, and add a 13000 2nd tier on to the North stand. This could get hampden up to the 70000 mark. The problem is money? Who pays for it? It wouldn't cost that much but somebody has to pay for it!!

I would love to see a bigger stadium, but you have to be realistic!! We are not a wealthy country!!


----------



## bubomb

I've added a roof to the new look North Stand at Hampden!!


----------



## idlewild

Let's face it, in modern times Scotland and Football don't mix, period.

Hampden Park in it's modern day form is a complete joke, stop living in the past Bubomb.


----------



## NavyBlue

@ Bubomb . . . I hear that the facilities and amenities in the South stand are first rate, so if this stand could be replicated on the northern side and the pitch lowered to get all the fans closer to the action, then this 70k+ stadium could become one of the best going around. I know money is the issue and although the current structure isn't as bad as some might have you believe, not having your national stadium as the country's largest is a bit of a shame.


----------



## window

bubomb said:


> For old-frim Cup finals it would be 80000 from Glasgow.
> 
> and how would you segregate the old-frim fans? At Hampden, Rangers fans approach Hampden from one side of the city, celtic fans the other side. They know this as this is the way it has been for 100 years. It means the police can control them as each set of fans already know which route to take to Hampden. If you have 80000 old-firm fans leaving Glasgow to Falkirk, it would be a massive riot as there would be no segregation!!
> 
> and who is going to pay for this billion pound rail/road/stadium project? We already have 2 national stadiums, it would be insanity to spend a billion pounds creating a new one when we already have 2 that are built and paid for!! Knocking the 2 down and selling them would bring in around £60 million for land, so you are then left with £940 million to find for this new massive project? Why waste £940 million when you already have national 2 stadiums?


Where do you get these figures from?

The pitch at Murrayfield would be worth more than £60 Million!


----------



## kingdomca

The way Hampden is built it needs to be big to be a great venue and scotland could do with a really big stadium. 

Perhaps the pitch could be moved 30-40 meters to one side(north?) with the small north stand demolished. The pitch is then lowered and all 3 sides can be brought right up to the pitch and a new north side is built.

capacity could be 80-110,000 and Hampden become a rather basic but very big stadium, as it used to be, looking a bit like some US college stadiums.

Expanding by lowering the pitch would be cheap as its ground level and require lots of low-skilled workers to get off the dole because of removing all that earth.This would probably increase the chances of a grant beyond the already obvious benefits of upgrading the place.
A big new north side could then be built at perhaps £ 50-100 million.

Funding could come from many sources (including further grants and SFA, old firm, SRU) and is connected to its use.

The old firm could play all 4 derbies there and also move big european games.
This may be controversial but is not groundsharing as they each still retain their home ground and it would bring in millions and allow many more scots to attend the big games like in 1970 when celtic moved a euro game to Hampden and got 135,000 crowd.
The recent Rangers v Villareal game would also see 100,000 crowd according to bubomb. Scotland have the games that can fill such a place.

scottish rugby would stage their 6-nations games there but not the rest of their rugby which remains in Edinburgh in perhaps a new 30,000 stadium built together with Hearts and funded by the sale of Tynecastle and a fraction of the sale of Murrayfield.
This would be both far better and cheaper for rugby as Murrayfield is too big for most of its games and too small for the few big games.


----------



## MoreOrLess

A very good plan kingdomca as it would allow you to get rid of more of the space behind the goals plus the low gradient of the stands would mean you would not have to dig espeically deeply. The only problem I could see if that it would move the directors boxes and exec seating further from the action, the average fan should come first obviously but I'd guess they bring in alot of money that the SFA couldnt afford to loose by having them not filled.

As for funding both Wembley and the Millenium stadium got tens of millions in lottery money so I don't see why Hampden couldnt do the same. I suspect that it may take either a european championship bid with Ireland/Wales or a UK world cup bid for any redevolpment to take place though. The latter with Wembley, Hampden and Old Trafford with 90,000 capacities and the Millenium at 80,000 would be incredible espeically as you've always got loads of press and hangers on to seat at such events.


----------



## bubomb

window said:


> Where do you get these figures from?
> 
> The pitch at Murrayfield would be worth more than £60 Million!


Bollocks!! Hearts were offered £18 million for their entire stdaium which is right beside Murrayfield. Murrayfield in total covers about twice as much land, so you are looking at £40 million tops. It's not central Edinburgh you know!!


----------



## bubomb

NavyBlue said:


> @ Bubomb . . . I hear that the facilities and amenities in the South stand are first rate, so if this stand could be replicated on the northern side and the pitch lowered to get all the fans closer to the action, then this 70k+ stadium could become one of the best going around. I know money is the issue and although the current structure isn't as bad as some might have you believe, not having your national stadium as the country's largest is a bit of a shame.


Yes, the South Stand is superb, and I agree, our national stadium should be the largest in the country. Hopefully someone at the top is looking into it!!


----------



## bubomb

kingdomca said:


> The way Hampden is built it needs to be big to be a great venue and scotland could do with a really big stadium.
> 
> Perhaps the pitch could be moved 30-40 meters to one side(north?) with the small north stand demolished. The pitch is then lowered and all 3 sides can be brought right up to the pitch and a new north side is built.
> 
> capacity could be 80-110,000 and Hampden become a rather basic but very big stadium, as it used to be, looking a bit like some US college stadiums.
> 
> Expanding by lowering the pitch would be cheap as its ground level and require lots of low-skilled workers to get off the dole because of removing all that earth.This would probably increase the chances of a grant beyond the already obvious benefits of upgrading the place.
> A big new north side could then be built at perhaps £ 50-100 million.
> 
> Funding could come from many sources (including further grants and SFA, old firm, SRU) and is connected to its use.
> 
> The old firm could play all 4 derbies there and also move big european games.
> This may be controversial but is not groundsharing as they each still retain their home ground and it would bring in millions and allow many more scots to attend the big games like in 1970 when celtic moved a euro game to Hampden and got 135,000 crowd.
> The recent Rangers v Villareal game would also see 100,000 crowd according to bubomb. Scotland have the games that can fill such a place.
> 
> scottish rugby would stage their 6-nations games there but not the rest of their rugby which remains in Edinburgh in perhaps a new 30,000 stadium built together with Hearts and funded by the sale of Tynecastle and a fraction of the sale of Murrayfield.
> This would be both far better and cheaper for rugby as Murrayfield is too big for most of its games and too small for the few big games.


Reasonable idea apart from old-firm games being played there. That would never happen as Ibrox is the home of Rangers, San Giro is the home of celtic, there is no way they would play league games away from their home stadiums. Fans just wouldn't accept it. You would never see an Arsenal v Spurs league game at Wembley for the same reason. Anyway, you are not allowed to do that as league rules state that all home games get played at your home ground, as it would be unfair to move certain games to a stadium you don't own as this would give you an advantage over other teams in the league (bigger home support at the bigger stadium).


----------



## kingdomca

bubomb said:


> Reasonable idea apart from old-firm games being played there. That would never happen as Ibrox is the home of Rangers, San Giro is the home of celtic, there is no way they would play league games away from their home stadiums. Fans just wouldn't accept it. You would never see an Arsenal v Spurs league game at Wembley for the same reason. Anyway, you are not allowed to do that as league rules state that all home games get played at your home ground, as it would be unfair to move certain games to a stadium you don't own as this would give you an advantage over other teams in the league (bigger home support at the bigger stadium).


League rules are there to be changed. And to consider such hypothetical advantages in a scottish league featuring probably the largest wealth gap in Europe seems ridiculous. It would increase revenue and if shared would make the league fairer.

Arsenal actually came very close to going for Wembley, I think a suggestion to abandon the Emirates project was only narrowly defeated at board level.
Spurs may still be considering the place, though sadly I fear they may actually seek to share Emirates instead.
So it has been considered in England where the advantages are nowhere as big as in Scotland.
But I know its not going to happen, I just think without the old firm games funding would be difficult.


----------



## bubomb

kingdomca said:


> League rules are there to be changed. And to consider such hypothetical advantages in a scottish league featuring probably the largest wealth gap in Europe seems ridiculous. It would increase revenue and if shared would make the league fairer.
> 
> Arsenal actually came very close to going for Wembley, I think a suggestion to abandon the Emirates project was only narrowly defeated at board level.
> Spurs may still be considering the place, though sadly I fear they may actually seek to share Emirates instead.
> So it has been considered in England where the advantages are nowhere as big as in Scotland.
> But I know its not going to happen, I just think without the old firm games funding would be difficult.


That's different. It's ok using Wembley as your stadium for the whole season, but you cannot have your own stadium and then switch certain league games to bigger stadiums as you please throughout the season. This is why Spurs don't use Wembley for a Spurs v Arsenal game. It is not allowed. Rangers or Celtic could use Hampden for a whole season, but they could not use their own stadiums, then switch the odd game in the league to Hampden because they fancy a bigger crowd. This is unfair to all other teams. You have a stadium, and that is the one you use for the whole season.


----------



## asdfg

1. Old Trafford
2. Millenium
3. Celtic Park
4. City of Manchester
5. Stadium of Light
6. St. James Park
7. Ibrox
8. Anfield
9. Stamford Bridge
10. Hampden


----------



## Bubomb 2 - The Dawn!

asdfg said:


> 1. Old Trafford
> 2. Millenium
> 3. Celtic Park
> 4. City of Manchester
> 5. Stadium of Light
> 6. St. James Park
> 7. Ibrox
> 8. Anfield
> 9. Stamford Bridge
> 10. Hampden



What about Murrayfield? I thought you liked that one! It is a football stadium as Hearts play their European games there.


----------



## asdfg

Bubomb 2 - The Dawn! said:


> What about Murrayfield? I thought you liked that one! It is a football stadium as Hearts play their European games there.


If Murrayfield is included:

1. Old Trafford
2. Millenium
3. Murrayfield
4. Celtic Park
5. City of Manchester
6. Stadium of Light
7. St. James Park
8. Ibrox
9. Anfield
10. Stamford Bridge


----------



## Socrates

bubomb said:


> The plan seems to have changed!! In the summer the executive boxes will be removed from the Govan stand and replaced with rows of seats. The area behind the front of the ex-boxes will be turned into a massive bar style thing. The next summer the pitch will be lowered and and moved slightly towards the Govan Stand, thus allowing 3 of the 4 stands to have extra rows put in. The Govan Stand would not have extra rows put in, and instead would have the first row of seats above pitch level. The reason they can't lower the pitch and add seats to all 4 stands is because the view from the back of the main stand would not allow you to see all of the pitch. If lowered, the pitch has to moved towards the Govan stand. Final capacity should be 54000, although I think it will be more like 53000.


If the exec boxes are replaced with seats there should be space for around 5 rows or so - I had a look on Saturday. 
But 5 * 230 = less than 1000 seats. Is it worth it?


----------



## pompeyfan

bubomb said:


> Here's my top 10 current UK football stadiums in order from 1st to 10th -
> 
> 
> Millenium
> Ibrox
> Old Trafford (South stand lets it down badly, will probably be the best if they rebuild it)
> Murrayfield (Hearts use it for European games)
> Stamford Bridge
> Hampden
> Villa Park
> City Of Manchester Stadium
> Reebok Stadium
> St James' Park



i like your idea!

Although i would put St James Park, City of Manchester Stadium and Reebok above Villa Park and also relegate Ibrox


----------



## CharlieP

What about Twickenham? Or is this specifically association football stadia only?


----------



## 2005

Boards said:


> Rangers and Celtic both have waiting lists for their waiting lists for season tickets so of course. There are something like 20'000+ on Celtic's season ticket waiting list. These are two of the best supported teams in the world. Rangers record attendance is 119'000 and Celtic's is 96'000 totally unrivalled by any other city in U.K history.


I fully admit that Celtic and Rangers both have a truly MASSIVE fanbase but both the most supported in the world? 

Might be true I don't know but I think Man Utd, Real Madrid, Barcelona and few others have a bigger fanbase.


----------



## Boards

I said two of the best supported teams in the world - not the actual two best supported.


----------



## The_Hoops

I think he means the best supported in terms of proper fans, not some guys in China who buy fake Man United tops and then claim to be Man United 'supporters'!

I can't think of any teams in the world who could average 50/60 thousand whilst playing in a tiny country and a small league like the SPL.

Celtic took 80000 to a UEFA cup final and Rangers took 20000 to Spain for a Champions League last 16 game against Villareal!!. No other clubs in the world could do this!

Rangers/Celtic crowds in the English league would be scary!!


----------



## Socrates

The_Hoops said:


> I think he means the best supported in terms of proper fans, not some guys in China who buy fake Man United tops and then claim to be Man United 'supporters'!
> 
> I can't think of any teams in the world who could average 50/60 thousand whilst playing in a tiny country and a small league like the SPL.
> 
> Celtic took 80000 to a UEFA cup final and Rangers took 20000 to Spain for a Champions League last 16 game against Villareal!!. No other clubs in the world could do this!
> 
> Rangers/Celtic crowds in the English league would be scary!!


Benfica could. But thats about it


----------



## Boards

Well said The Hoops. Wonder how many Celtic fans are still out there in Seville!


----------



## The_Hoops

Boards said:


> Well said The Hoops. Wonder how many Celtic fans are still out there in Seville!


37


----------



## gorgu

I think Celtic uaused to be the best supported team in the word because of the irish migration pattersn but now it is Man U with Celtic being second, could be wrong but wouldn’t be surprised if I was right!


----------



## The_Hoops

To be honest, Rangers have a bigger support in Scotland than Celtic and Celtic have a bigger worldwide support. Celtic have only ever had a bigger average 7 times in 100+ years in Scotland, and that is because we now have a bigger stadium. Even when we won the league in 86, and Rangers came 5th, Rangers still had a bigger average!! If you look at the away games in Scotland, nearly every team gets a bigger attendance when they play Rangers compared to Celtic because there are more Rangers fans in Scotland -

http://stats.football365.com/dom/SCO/teams/Rangers.html
http://stats.football365.com/dom/SCO/teams/Celtic.html


----------



## Boards

Either way pretty bloody impressive for our two teams. God please let us join the premiership or a European league - God forgive me I'm so bored in Scotland!


----------



## The_Hoops

Boards said:


> Either way pretty bloody impressive for our two teams. God please let us join the premiership or a European league - God forgive me I'm so bored in Scotland!


I agree, and it would also help the SPL as you would have a much more exciting league. Best for both the old-firm and Scotland. It would be so funny to see 2 Scottish teams dominating England!! With the TV money, both clubs would build HUGE stadiums and the players they would get would be amazing!!

Rangers have just got arguably the best manager in Europe whilst in Scotland, just imagine what Rangers/Celtic would do in England!!


----------



## Boards

It would be something special - both teams have come out and said theyd put 20'000 on the stadium should it happen - 70'000 and 80'000 now that is sweet can you imagine Man U supporters faces! I'm so looking forward to seeing what happens with Le Guen but with a two year contract I'm not expecting him to stay for long. I used to love Strachen in the premiership with Southampton man I was green ( lol ) with envy when he took over Celtic - the man is class. Money talks - one day, one day!


----------



## The_Hoops

Yes, it would be special. Le Guen actually signed a 3 year contract with Rangers!! Strachan is a funny wee guy, I like him!


Reporter: Gordon, Do you think James Beattie deserves to be in the
England squad?
Strachan: I dont care, I'm Scottish

Reporter: "Gordon, can we have a quick word please?"
Strachan: "Velocity" [walks off]

Reporter: Welcome to Southampton Football Club. Do you think you are
the right man to turn things around?
Strachan: No. I was asked if I thought I was the right man for the job
and I said, "No, I think they should have got George Graham because
I'm useless."

Reporter: Is that your best start to a season?
Strachan: Well I've still got a job so it's far better than the
Coventry one, that's for sure.

Reporter: Are you getting where you want to be with this team?
Strachan: We're not doing bad. What do you expect us to be like? We
were eighth in the league last year, in the cup final and we got into
Europe. I don't know where you expect me to get to. Do you expect us
to win the Champions League?

Reporter: Gordon, you must be delighted with that result?
Strachan: You're spot on! You can read me like a book.

Strachan: I've got more important things to think about. I've got a
yogurt to finish by today, the expiry date is today. That can be my
priority rather than Agustin Delgado.

Reporter: This might sound like a daft question, but you'll be happy
to get your first win under your belt, won't you?
Strachan: You're right. It is a daft question. I'm not even going to
bother answering that one. It is a daft question, you're spot on there.

Reporter: Bang, there goes your unbeaten run. Can you take it?
Strachan: No, I'm just going to crumble like a wreck. I'll go home,
become an alcoholic and maybe! jump of a bridge. Umm, I think I can
take it, yeah.

Reporter: There's no negative vibes or negative feelings here?
Strachan: Apart from yourself, we're all quite positive round here.
I'm going to whack you over the head with a big stick, down negative man,
down.

Reporter: where will Marion Pahars fit into the team line-up?
Strachan: Not telling you! It's a secret. >

Reporter: You don't take losing lightly, do you Gordon?
Strachan: I don't take stupid comments lightly either.

Reporter: So, Gordon, in what areas do you think Middlesbrough were
better than you today?
Strachan: What areas? Mainly that big green one out there....


----------



## Boards

Three years hmm excellent. Lol Strachens a diamond. Used to love his post-match interviews on MOTD!


----------



## KiwiBrit

Although I'm sure Paul Le Guen is good



> Rangers have just got arguably the best manager in Europe whilst in Scotland, just imagine what Rangers/Celtic would do in England!!


He inherited a team that was the reigning French champions. Fair enough, he won 3 more titles before leaving, but if you look at the French table today Lyon are gonna win it again. With Gerald Houllier in charge! (Ask any Liverpool fan who they rate higher, Houllier or Benitez)

What I'm saying is it doesn't matter who is in charge at Lyon, they are the best team in France by a long way! 

As for Celtic and Rangers playing in the EPL, you lads have a better chance of giving birth than they have of league games against Chelsea, Man U, Arsenal etc.

I do agree though, without the big two Scottish football would eventually have more strength in depth, through a more competitive league.


----------



## The_Hoops

Its AlL gUUd said:


> ^^You sound like the one who is green with envy wishing you could play in england.


It would have it's good and bad points. It's all academic though, as it is not going to happen.


----------



## The_Hoops

kingdomca said:


> You know it doesnt matter how many times you write "big" or "massive" or even "HUGE" in capitals.
> Its just talk and clubs still dont make much money from worldwide supporters.
> 
> Income patterns would have to change significantly for them to even challenge United, Chelsea and Arsenal and if they cant even challenge them then they cant get into the Champions league which would dent their income.



The dent would be small compared to the increases I mentioned. Within a few years, the Champions League money would be back. Why are you so jealous of Scottish clubs? Let it go!! Did a Scotsman pump your bird or something?

Admit you have never been to Scotland? You don't have a clue how big both clubs are!!


----------



## The_Hoops

kingdomca said:


> Because Boro will never qualify for the CL in England and is facing a boring future in an increasinly top-dominated english league. Crowds are slipping for the same reason. There isnt much to play for.
> The same goes for Sunderland.
> Newcastle is the tricky one as they are quite big and can still at least dream about the CL in England and would wave goodbye to lots of guaranteed cash by leaving.
> 
> I think, though, that things like Arsenal´s new stadium with the kind of income they will get may open minds to the idea, and if Tottenham expands it may become clear to Newcastle that they are a very big club but in an exceptionally rich league it isnt enough.
> 
> In scotland they could win the championship and the Champions league.
> In England it will be very difficult to even qualify for the CL
> 
> Turnover matters a lot in a 38-game domestic league but a lot less in a KO euro tournament as Liverpool proved.


You don't understand the British mentality. Boro fans would never ever accept playing in Scotland, not because of the money, but because they are an English club who have no desire to leave England. 100% of Boro fans would be against a move to Scotland. 100%


----------



## JimB

The_Hoops said:


> There is far more to it than TV money alone. This is why Newcastle and Spurs have bigger turnovers than Rangers or Celtic, but have far smaller supports. They don't have magical trees that grow money! They get the money from various sources because they play in a far bigger league. If Man United or Arsenal can find the money in England, then so can Celtic and Rangers in england. Manchester is not a wealthy city like London, but Man United do ok in the money game. Celtic and Rangers would become just as famous abroad as Man United after a few years in England, and so the money would pour in from the same areas that Man United get their money.
> 
> If Celtic and Rangers got into England, all their sponsorship deals from strips to stadium advertising would increase ten fold overnight. They would both increase their stadiums to at least 80000 and would sell them out every week. The money would pour in. Money from executive suites would increase ten fold as they would build more and charge far more. Both the Old-Firm would be able to increase ticket prices as the demand would be huge. Newcastle are a big club, but they ain't no Rangers or Celtic. Do you know Rangers made £3 million from one home game against Villareal, such was the demand for tickets and executive packages!! That's in Scotland!! What would they make each week playing in England? Their internet rights would increase ten-fold, their own TV channels would become massive. JJB have just signed a deal with Rangers worth at least £80 million over 10 years, and that is just for the right to sell Rangers strips in their shops. Just imagine what they would have given them if they were in the English League!! Celtic's TV channel would become massive in America!! Both clubs would get an extra £30 million at least each year from season ticket sales alone in expanded stadiums (80000) with a 20% increase in season ticket prices. They could probably get away with far more than a 20% increase. Money would pour in from new investors in the UK and from around the world.
> 
> You may not like it, and I know you are green with envy, but they are two of the biggest clubs in the world!! Between them, they sell 1.3 million strips a year in Scotland alone!!! Their turnover would absolutely rocket!! Newcastle are a small club compared to Rangers and Celtic!
> 
> I don't think you realise how big they are!! You have obviously never visited Glasgow and probably not Scotland either! Both clubs also have supporters clubs all over the UK and all over the world (especially Celtic in the USA). They are HUGE! They would both become like Man United if they were to play in England, if not bigger! It would take about 5 years of playing in England and they would be up there with Man United in terms of turnover.
> 
> Come to Scotland and see for yourself! or just visit one of the many supporters clubs in London!


A certain amount of exaggeration, bubomb, but I don't disagree entirely. However, it would be a long while before either club could overtake Man Utd in terms of worldwide appeal. They would have to win many Premiership (and maybe European) trophies in order to do that and the Premiership takes rather more winning than the SPL - especially with Chelsea able to blow any other club out of the water financially.

And then there's one other small problem. The Old Firm will not join the Premiership. So your vision of the future is nothing more than a hypothesis.


----------



## The_Hoops

JimB said:


> A certain amount of exaggeration, bubomb, but I don't disagree entirely. However, it would be a long while before either club could overtake Man Utd in terms of worldwide appeal. They would have to win many Premiership (and maybe European) trophies in order to do that and the Premiership takes rather more winning than the SPL - especially with Chelsea able to blow any other club out of the water financially.
> 
> And then there's one other small problem. The Old Firm will not join the Premiership. So your vision of the future is nothing more than a hypothesis.



Yes, it might take about 10 years to reach the very top. Within 5 they would be challenging (i'm taking Chelsea out the equation as they are not a normal club and when the Russian leaves they will no longer be a massive club). 

and it's not my vision, I know fine well it will never happen. I'm just saying theoretically. Pointless to be honest, but there is no harm in talking about it.


----------



## MoreOrLess

I do agree that the Old Firm playing the in the prem would likely be a big sucess for them and probabley for Scottish football in general. My problem with it is that I don't think they should get automatics prem spots at the expense of clubs who have earnt their theres, at best they should IMHO be let into the championship with an extra religation and one less promotion from league 1(and pay compensation to both those teams).


----------



## WeasteDevil

MoreOrLess said:


> I do agree that the Old Firm playing the in the prem would likely be a big sucess for them and probabley for Scottish football in general. My problem with it is that I don't think they should get automatics prem spots at the expense of clubs who have earnt their theres, at best they should IMHO be let into the championship with an extra religation and one less promotion from league 1(and pay compensation to both those teams).


If they want to play in the English league, they should start wheere everyone else does, at the bottom.

Why don't they simply get a place in a same level league that FC United of Manchester are in, use it to play their reserve and youth players and work their way up? It would take 8 years minimum wouldn't it?


----------



## Roar

*Look*

Dare I say it, I reckon our fanbase is bigger than the old firm together, due to our success in the big league. If we were to win the champions league this year people across the globe would purchase Arsenal shirts in a rapid way like 2002 and 2004. Also we have lots of players from across the globe which are able to appeal to people everywhere.

Granada estimated our Global Support at 27 Million - What ever that means.

Next year we move to arguably one of the biggest assets in the footballing world.

To put it simply:

We are expecting an increase in turnover of around £57 Million

*Deduct the estimated £12 Million in opperating costs.
*Deduct the estimated £18 Million in yearly repayments,

This leaves you with a net profit of £27 Million a year.

£135 million over 5 years.
£270 million over 10 years.

Basically speaking the old firm would have to win the champions league each year for them to even come close to what Arsenal , United , Liverpool , and maybe Chelsea could yield.


----------



## The_Hoops

MoreOrLess said:


> I do agree that the Old Firm playing the in the prem would likely be a big sucess for them and probabley for Scottish football in general. My problem with it is that I don't think they should get automatics prem spots at the expense of clubs who have earnt their theres, at best they should IMHO be let into the championship with an extra religation and one less promotion from league 1(and pay compensation to both those teams).



Of course. If it did happen (which it won't), they should start in the Coca-Cola Football League Two.


----------



## kingdomca

Roar said:


> Dare I say it, I reckon our fanbase is bigger than the old firm together, due to our success in the big league. If we were to win the champions league this year people across the globe would purchase Arsenal shirts in a rapid way like 2002 and 2004. Also we have lots of players from across the globe which are able to appeal to people everywhere.
> 
> Granada estimated our Global Support at 27 Million - What ever that means.
> 
> Next year we move to arguably one of the biggest assets in the footballing world.
> 
> To put it simply:
> 
> We are expecting an increase in turnover of around £57 Million
> 
> *Deduct the estimated £12 Million in opperating costs.
> *Deduct the estimated £18 Million in yearly repayments,
> 
> This leaves you with a net profit of £27 Million a year.
> 
> £135 million over 5 years.
> £270 million over 10 years.
> 
> Basically speaking the old firm would have to win the champions league each year for them to even come close to what Arsenal , United , Liverpool , and maybe Chelsea could yield.


well if the figures hold then that increase is larger than the current annual turnover of either old firm club.

Its just wild speculation that because the old firm have great support in their home city this can somehow be duplicated all over the world if only they can get into the premiership.
The strangeste thing is that the fact the old firm has already saturated the scottish market is considered evidence of the likely increase. If they already sell 1.3 million shirts in scotland are they going to sell 20 million shirts in scotland if they move to england.


----------



## kingdomca

The_Hoops said:


> You don't understand the British mentality. Boro fans would never ever accept playing in Scotland, not because of the money, but because they are an English club who have no desire to leave England. 100% of Boro fans would be against a move to Scotland. 100%


possibly true,

but by that logic 100% of old firm would be against a move to England because they are as scottish as Boro are english.


----------



## The_Hoops

Roar said:


> Dare I say it, I reckon our fanbase is bigger than the old firm together, due to our success in the big league. If we were to win the champions league this year people across the globe would purchase Arsenal shirts in a rapid way like 2002 and 2004. Also we have lots of players from across the globe which are able to appeal to people everywhere.
> 
> Granada estimated our Global Support at 27 Million - What ever that means.
> 
> Next year we move to arguably one of the biggest assets in the footballing world.
> 
> To put it simply:
> 
> We are expecting an increase in turnover of around £57 Million
> 
> *Deduct the estimated £12 Million in opperating costs.
> *Deduct the estimated £18 Million in yearly repayments,
> 
> This leaves you with a net profit of £27 Million a year.
> 
> £135 million over 5 years.
> £270 million over 10 years.
> 
> Basically speaking the old firm would have to win the champions league each year for them to even come close to what Arsenal , United , Liverpool , and maybe Chelsea could yield.


and if you played in Scotland you would get crowds of 20000 a week. This "Global Support at 27 Million" is total bollocks. After 10 years in the Premiership Rangers and Celtic would have about 100 million Chinese claiming they were Rangers and Celtic fans. Could Arsenal sell 1.3 million strips a year in a country of 5 million people? Don't think so!!

Of corse Arsenal have a much higher turnover and more "Global fans", they play in a huge world televised League and have done so for a long time. Once Rangers and Celtic became established in England, they would have the same, and soon bigger, massive turnovers. They would sell-out at least 80000 every week. 100000+ crowds would be normal for Rangers and Celtic if their stadiums were big enough. Rangers record crowd is over 118000. I seriously think both clubs would be looking at 90000 stadiums. If Arsenal moved to the SPL next year, in 5 years time your turnover would be tiny and your "Global fanbase" would be 4 guys in Iceland with a satellite dish!


----------



## kingdomca

The_Hoops said:


> The dent would be small compared to the increases I mentioned. Within a few years, the Champions League money would be back. Why are you so jealous of Scottish clubs? Let it go!! Did a Scotsman pump your bird or something?
> 
> Admit you have never been to Scotland? You don't have a clue how big both clubs are!!


I have never been to scotland and aint planning to go either.

But how big they are in Scotland is rather irrelevant. If they should "dominate England" as suggested they would have to find at least 2-300 million extra every single year and they are not going to find that in a scottish market which they have already saturated.

As for the stream of personal comments, well I hope you´re around 12 years of age. people who aggressively use phrases like "pumping birds" on the internet are usually the ones who arent doing it much in real life and never with quality girls


----------



## The_Hoops

kingdomca said:


> possibly true,
> 
> but by that logic 100% of old firm would be against a move to England because they are as scottish as Boro are english.


No, as Boro don't need to move. There is no definite gain for them in the long run, as they would soon be behind the likes of Hibs and Hearts as Boros already low crowds would plummet. They like it England. A lot of Celtic/Rangers fans don't like it in Scotland. This doesn't mean they are not proud Scots, but they would be willing to sacrifice playing in Scotland for the obvious massive gains from playing in England. A bit like Cardiff or Swansea.

If Boro were going to get their turnover increased 20 times by going to Scotland, then Boro fans would soon be willing to sacrifice their Englishness for this massive gain.

On top of that, nearly 100% of Boro fans are from Middlesbrough. Each week 8000 fans travel from Ireland to watch Celtic at home, and about 6000 travel from N.Ireland to watch Rangers at home. These fans wouldn't be that bothered about a move to England. Rangers/Celtic are the least Scottish out of all the Scottish teams, although a recent survey showed that 65% of Rangers season ticket holders would be against any move to England.


----------



## The_Hoops

kingdomca said:


> I have never been to scotland and aint planning to go either.


Thank God. I fear you would get a 5 knuckle sandwich within 2 minutes of getting off the plane with the attitude you've got towards the Scots and your levels of ignorance. We don't suffer fools gladly!

As for 300 million?? How do you work that out??? Celtic would need an extra 90 million to top Chelsea and Rangers turnover for this year is going to be about 65 million, so they would need 85 million. Sky TV and stadium capacity increase would bring in at least 60 million alone. On top of that you would see massive increases in various sponsorship deals, merchandise sales, club TV channels, club shops, new investment, massive executive facilities, internet rights, catering and alcohol sales, sales in foreign markets etc!!

Celtic make 3 million a year from their TV rights in Japan (Nakamura). What would they have got if they were in England?? Rangers got £80 million from JJB for the rights to sell Rangers strips, what would they have got if they were playing in England???

Anybody who thinks Celtic and Rangers would not massively increase their turnover in the Premiership clearly know nothing about Celtic and Rangers.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4716174.stm


£300 million??? You don't have a clue!! That would make Celtic's turnover twice the size of Real Madrids!! Stop bloody exaggerating!!


----------



## The_Hoops

kingdomca said:


> sell 1.3 million shirts in scotland are they going to sell 20 million shirts in scotland if they move to england.


They don't need to!! Only Man United sell more strips in the UK than Rangers. Once Rangers and Celtic are established in England, they would soon be making just as much money from foreign and home strip sales as Man United. On top of that, their UK strip sales would go well above Man United (they are already close) as some English kids would start buying Celtic/Rangers strips.

Have you ever been outside London? You see loads of Man United strips in Glasgow, so you would soon start to see Rangers strips in English cities once the Old-Firm became established in England.


----------



## kingdomca

The_Hoops said:


> Thank God. I fear you would get a 5 knuckle sandwich within 2 minutes of getting off the plane with the attitude you've got towards the Scots and your levels of ignorance. We don't suffer fools gladly!
> 
> As for 300 million?? How do you work that out??? Celtic would need an extra 90 million to top Chelsea and Rangers turnover for this year is going to be about 65 million, so they would need 85 million. Sky TV and stadium capacity increase would bring in at least 60 million alone. On top of that you would see massive increases in various sponsorship deals, merchandise sales, club TV channels, club shops, new investment, massive executive facilities, internet rights, catering and alcohol sales, sales in foreign markets etc!!
> 
> Celtic make 3 million a year from their TV rights in Japan (Nakamura). What would they have got if they were in England?? Rangers got £80 million from JJB for the rights to sell Rangers strips, what would they have got if they were playing in England???
> 
> Anybody who thinks Celtic and Rangers would not massively increase their turnover in the Premiership clearly know nothing about Celtic and Rangers.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4716174.stm
> 
> 
> £300 million??? You don't have a clue!! That would make Celtic's turnover twice the size of Real Madrids!! Stop bloody exaggerating!!


yes I probably would be attacked in Scotland...

300 million was for both clubs to move ahead of the top english clubs and that makes it the minimum amount needed if they were to "dominate England" as was suggested in the post I responded to.

who knows how much their overseas tv income would change if they were mid-table in England and not playing in Europe.

You are including serious stadium expansion to just match the top english clubs. you are also including their european income which would disappear, at least for a while if they moved.
These massive commercial income increases that would take them past All England are also simply speculation.
There is zero guarantee that they would financially move into the top 4 or even top 6.


----------



## KiwiBrit

A couple of hyperthetical questions

1: Both Rangers and Celtic fans have been raised on 'success' in Scotland. Normally either will win the championship or cup competitions. Who is to say if they played in the EPL they would be successful. Maybe after 5 to 10 seasons of possible mediocraty, or even worse relegation battles. Would they still guarantee to sell out a 80-90,000 stadium week after week. YOU DON'T KNOW. Both teams are used to winning, and I know you will say your fans are loyal but will the next generation of fans be so if you win feck-all ever?

2: If that's the case and they were just both average teams, I can't see too many kids buying Rangers or Celtic shirts and begin supporting them south of the border.


----------



## kingdomca

The_Hoops said:


> No, as Boro don't need to move. There is no definite gain for them in the long run, as they would soon be behind the likes of Hibs and Hearts as Boros already low crowds would plummet. They like it England. A lot of Celtic/Rangers fans don't like it in Scotland. This doesn't mean they are not proud Scots, but they would be willing to sacrifice playing in Scotland for the obvious massive gains from playing in England. A bit like Cardiff or Swansea.
> 
> If Boro were going to get their turnover increased 20 times by going to Scotland, then Boro fans would soon be willing to sacrifice their Englishness for this massive gain.
> 
> On top of that, nearly 100% of Boro fans are from Middlesbrough. Each week 8000 fans travel from Ireland to watch Celtic at home, and about 6000 travel from N.Ireland to watch Rangers at home. These fans wouldn't be that bothered about a move to England. Rangers/Celtic are the least Scottish out of all the Scottish teams, although a recent survey showed that 65% of Rangers season ticket holders would be against any move to England.


The old firm in England idea have been discussed for a decade now, and is simply never going to happen.
Its yesterdays discussion and not very interesting.

This is more like tomorrow´s discussion. 
I agree its too early yet, but I am speculating about the future and I just dont see M´boro being competitive in any way. Far less than today.

They will likely spend very little time in the premiership and a move to scotland from a lower division and with scotland/NE then becoming a far far more attractive league + the much bigger chance of regular european football would surely mean an increase in turnover.

Its speculation, of course, based on English football becoming more London dominated with a few big northern clubs.


----------



## The_Hoops

KiwiBrit said:


> A couple of hyperthetical questions
> 
> 1: Both Rangers and Celtic fans have been raised on 'success' in Scotland. Normally either will win the championship or cup competitions. Who is to say if they played in the EPL they would be successful. Maybe after 5 to 10 seasons of possible mediocraty, or even worse relegation battles. Would they still guarantee to sell out a 80-90,000 stadium week after week. YOU DON'T KNOW. Both teams are used to winning, and I know you will say your fans are loyal but will the next generation of fans be so if you win feck-all ever?
> 
> 2: If that's the case and they were just both average teams, I can't see too many kids buying Rangers or Celtic shirts and begin supporting them south of the border.


because Scotland is totally football crazy, especially Glasgow!! Obviously you heve never visited!


----------



## The_Hoops

kingdomca said:


> yes I probably would be attacked in Scotland...
> 
> 300 million was for both clubs to move ahead of the top english clubs and that makes it the minimum amount needed if they were to "dominate England" as was suggested in the post I responded to.
> 
> who knows how much their overseas tv income would change if they were mid-table in England and not playing in Europe.
> 
> You are including serious stadium expansion to just match the top english clubs. you are also including their european income which would disappear, at least for a while if they moved.
> These massive commercial income increases that would take them past All England are also simply speculation.
> There is zero guarantee that they would financially move into the top 4 or even top 6.



Celtic are only 8 million behind Spurs!!! and that's whilst in Scotland!!! Celtic got bugger all European money this year. Rangers got a lot, but some seasons they don't get much at all. Of course there are no 'guarantees', but anybody with an IQ higher than a burnt sausage can tell their incomes would dramatically increase. 

You must be thick if you think Newcastle or Spurs would generate more money than Celtic/Rangers in England!!!! Give me one reason why Newcastle would generate more money?

I'm not going to waste my time with you as you know **** all about Scottish football. It's like me trying to lecture you on Danish football!! I wouldn't, because I don't know anything about Danish football!

There are 2 types of football fans in UK - those you have been to Glasgow and know about Rangers/Celtic, and those who don't!! Come back when you have learnt something about Scottish football mate!


----------



## The_Hoops

kingdomca said:


> The old firm in England idea have been discussed for a decade now, and is simply never going to happen.
> Its yesterdays discussion and not very interesting.
> 
> This is more like tomorrow´s discussion.
> I agree its too early yet, but I am speculating about the future and I just dont see M´boro being competitive in any way. Far less than today.
> 
> They will likely spend very little time in the premiership and a move to scotland from a lower division and with scotland/NE then becoming a far far more attractive league + the much bigger chance of regular european football would surely mean an increase in turnover.
> 
> Its speculation, of course, based on English football becoming more London dominated with a few big northern clubs.


Are you nuts??? There is more chance of Falkirk winning the Premiership than Boro playing in a Scottish/NE league.

Why would Boro through away £20 million a year TV money for £800000 a year TV money? Their average gates would drop faster a Danish girls pants when she see's a Scotsman in a kilt!!


----------



## KiwiBrit

> Obviously you heve never visited!


I have visited several times...whats your point?

What I am trying to say is you have a great fan base because of your success. Hyperthetically, if Preston North End had dominated English football for the past 100 years they would probably have the biggest fan base in England (just like Rangers and Celtic in Scotland).

If more clubs in Scotland were winning trophies you would have higher averages across the board. But because all the other teams are not winning regularly their gates are a third or less of the Old Firm.

What is the longest baron streak there has been without either Glasgow club winning a domestic competition north of the border in the last 100 years? I bet it's not been more than a couple of seasons at worse!

Based on this if you were to stop winning things for the next say 30 years and knowing how fickle fans are, would you still be able to fill 80-90,000 every week...I doubt it.


----------



## KiwiBrit

Just a quick thought Hoops.

Where are you posting your threads from? If it's from the UK it's ten past three in the morning there. I seem to remember having discussions with another member at these absurd times of the day...Bubomb

Mmmmm

:sly:


----------



## The_Hoops

KiwiBrit said:


> I have visited several times...whats your point?
> 
> What I am trying to say is you have a great fan base because of your success. Hyperthetically, if Preston North End had dominated English football for the past 100 years they would probably have the biggest fan base in England (just like Rangers and Celtic in Scotland).
> 
> If more clubs in Scotland were winning trophies you would have higher averages across the board. But because all the other teams are not winning regularly their gates are a third or less of the Old Firm.
> 
> What is the longest baron streak there has been without either Glasgow club winning a domestic competition north of the border in the last 100 years? I bet it's not been more than a couple of seasons at worse!
> 
> Based on this if you were to stop winning things for the next say 30 years and knowing how fickle fans are, would you still be able to fill 80-90,000 every week...I doubt it.


Celtic recently went 9 years without winning the league!! Their gates went down but the fans were still there, just less were going to games. Rangers went 9 years without winning the league in the 60's but still got huge crowds. Yes, fans don't turn up as much when clubs don't do well, but as long as you still have those fans then you will always bounce back. The central belt of Scotland has 2.5 million poeple, and nearly every male supports a football team, and the vast majority support Rangers or Celtic. The fans will always be there.

Rangers have won nothing this year, but they still get massive crowds as the race for 2nd is actually quite exciting, and more exciting than some of Rangers titles during their 9 in a row.

The simple fact that they would be playing in a new league with new big English teams would be enough to guarantee sell outs for this generation of fans. If after 20 years they had not found success in England, then yes, gates could start to drop.


----------



## Socrates

KiwiBrit said:


> Just a quick thought Hoops.
> 
> Where are you posting your threads from? If it's from the UK it's ten past three in the morning there. I seem to remember having discussions with another member at these absurd times of the day...Bubomb
> 
> Mmmmm
> 
> :sly:


In that case since I'm on at this time in the morning I must be bubomb too eh!


----------



## The_Hoops

KiwiBrit said:


> Just a quick thought Hoops.
> 
> Where are you posting your threads from? If it's from the UK it's ten past three in the morning there. I seem to remember having discussions with another member at these absurd times of the day...Bubomb
> 
> Mmmmm
> 
> :sly:



I'm working nightshift!! Why? Who is this 'Bubomb', and why are so many obsessed with him on this board??? Did he work nightshift?

I'm sick of hearing about this bloody 'Bubomb'!!!


----------



## The_Hoops

Socrates said:


> In that case since I'm on at this time in the morning I must be bubomb too eh!


and from Glasgow!!

How many Bubombs are there!!! It's an army of Bubomb's!!!


----------



## Socrates

From google images this is what the legend looks like:


----------



## KiwiBrit

As I said Hoops I used to have these talks with Bubomb. He is banned and suddenly you are on the scene...maybe a coincidence?


----------



## KiwiBrit

> *Originally Posted by Socrates*
> In that case since I'm on at this time in the morning I must be bubomb too eh!


If the cap fits...


----------



## Dave Jameson

This Celtic fan is the most deluded **** on the internet bar none. They'll never be more than a mickey mouse club.

In their hearts they know that.


----------



## Dave Jameson

*top 10 stadiums*

1 Wembley
2 Millennium
3 Twickenham
4 Old Trafford
5 St James's
6 Ibrox 
7 Sunderland SOL
8 Reebok 
9 COMS
10 Anfield


----------



## eddyk

Thought I would bring this back, none of you mind?

Good


----------



## The Boy David

Dave Jameson said:


> This Celtic fan is the most deluded **** on the internet bar none. They'll never be more than a mickey mouse club.
> 
> In their hearts they know that.


Don't want to be picky, mate, but "that Celtic fan" you are talking about was actually a Rangers supporter posting under another alias, hence the fact that he has been BANNED.

...


----------



## Socrates

The Boy David said:


> Don't want to be picky, mate, but "that Celtic fan" you are talking about was actually a Rangers supporter posting under another alias, hence the fact that he has been BANNED.
> 
> ...


So he got banned for masquerading as a Celtic fan, when in reality he wasn't? 
Is this THE reason he got banned


----------



## The Boy David

Socrates said:


> So he got banned for masquerading as a Celtic fan, when in reality he wasn't?
> Is this THE reason he got banned


Heh, probably wasn't clear enough about that. He got banned for having more than one account (not allowed), and also for being a right tit.


----------



## Socrates

I wish it would say the exact crime under the BANNED label - it would make interesting reading! 

The Hoops
BANNED

- being a right tit


----------



## Maccabi

*<<OLDEST STADIUM IN MANCHESTER>>*

*Which was the oldest stadium in Manchester?Early Old Trafford or something else?Can you post some early photos?*


----------



## Maccabi

Old Trafford










Old Trafford 1926: Click to enlarge


Old Trafford 1964: Click to enlarge


Old Trafford 1984 : Click to Enlarge


View from the Stretford End in 1960's and 70s: Click to Enlarge


Old Trafford 1994: Click to enlarge


Old Trafford 1998: Click to enlarge


Old Trafford 2001 viewed from South-East corner : Click to enlarge


Old Trafford on a European night:Click to Enlarge


Panoramic view from East Stand: Click to Enlarge


Panoramic view from East Stand: Click to Enlarge


Panoramic view from directors box 2004: Click to Enlarge


Panoramic view from touchline 2004: Click to Enlarge


View from North stand 2004: Click to Enlarge


Corner view 2004: Click to Enlarge


Aerial view 2004: Click to Enlarge
"The most handsomest, the most spacious and the most remarkable arena I have ever seen. As a football ground it is unrivalled in the world, it is an honour to Manchester and the home of a team who can do wonders when they are so disposed"
Sporting Chronicle: Saturday 19th February 1910

The above words were written on Old Trafford's opening day in 1910. Manchester United had just moved from their old stadium of Bank Street, Clayton, to a new stadium in the Old Trafford area of west Manchester. Built in 1909, for the then huge sum of £60,000, it was terraced on three sides with a seated main stand undercover. The stadium had a maximum capacity of 80,000 and was designed by famous Scottish architect Archibald Leitch, who also designed stands at Hampden Park, Ibrox Stadium and White Hart Lane.

In 1911 and 1915 it held the FA Cup final and in 1920 it had it's largest ever attendance of 70,504 for a league game against Aston Villa. The FA Cup Semi of 1939 of Portsmouth vs Grimsby would top that with 76,962. The stadium was heavily damaged in World War 2 and for a while United played at local rivals, Man City's Maine Road stadium from 1946-1949.

Roofed cover was later added to the other three sides of the stadium, however all these stands suffered from obstructed views because of old fashioned roof-post design. In the mid 1960s development of modern cantilever stands began on the north and east of the ground in time for the World Cup. The new design had terracing at the front and a large seated section behind. Old Trafford was a venue for the 1966 World Cup and also held the 1970 FA Cup Final replay between Chelsea and Leeds. It also became the first stadium to erect perimeter fencing in the 1970's to combat crowd disturbances. Gradually the entire ground was redeveloped over the decades, culminating with the Stretford End in 1994.

In the 1960s, 70s and 80s, over 58,000 could pack into Old Trafford. However in the early 1990s after the Hillsbrough disaster, the Taylor Report required England's top teams to have all-seater stadiums. The Old Trafford design master plan of the 1960's was now complete and the stadium was a perfect bowl, but with United more popular than ever the reduced 44,000 capacity was just too small.

This led to further expansion in 1995-6 with the construction of the giant three-tiered North Stand, holding 26,000 and bringing capacity to nearly 56,000. The North Stand, reaching around 200 feet in height has four lift towers and the largest cantilever roof in Europe. This massive, brooding structure towers over the pitch, intimidating opposing teams. Costing £19 million to build it also houses the excellent United Museum on three floors (open on non-match days) and glittering trophy room (hopefully always full) as well as the Red Cafe restaurant and two layers of executive "Sky" boxes.

The South stand is the main stand at Old Trafford, containing the managers bench area, the directors/ television/ police control boxes and luxury restaurants and executive suites. Here, the seating slopes at a different angle to the rest of the stadium, making it slightly lower than the other stands.

Interestingly, the first 20 or so rows of seats around all four sides of the ground are below street level. The South stand is rarely seen on television as it contains the TV gantry, which looks North. The players tunnel used to be at the centre of this stand but in 1993 it was moved to the South-west corner. The old tunnel still remains and is opened for special occasions and stadium tours.

The East Stand was home to the diehard K-Stand United fans (most of whom have relocated to the Stretford End) as well as the away fans enclosure in the South-East corner and disabled section. It was formerly known as the Scoreboard End, so called because of the large scoreboard that resided until the late 60s, when an electronic one was installed. This scoreboard was recently replaced by two modern electronic scoreboards in each corner of the North Stand.

Further building redevelopment added a second tier at the east end in January 2000, making a 61,000 capacity. On the outside is a large tinted glass front, similar to a modern office block. Here stands the Sir Matt Busby Statue, Munich memorial plaque and the famous clock commemorating the Munich air crash on 6th February 1958. Its also the location of the huge Manchester United Megastore where every type of club merchandise is available.

The west side of the ground for many, will always be known as the legendary Stretford End. In the days before all-seater stadia the Stretford End was a heaving mass of almost 20,000 standing United fans who were amongst the loudest in Britain. It was once measured that the roar from the crowd was louder than a Jumbo Jet taking off. The old terrace was replaced in 1993 and in August 2000 a second tier of seating was added here, bringing a total capacity of 68,217.

The West Stand holds the Family seating area and beneath the corner is the players dressing rooms/tunnel and lounge. You can also see many banners draped over the upper deck, created by United fans to celebrate past history and taunt rivals. It also has a statue of 60's striker Denis Law in the upper concourse - Law was known as "The King of The Stretford End".

Old Trafford was a Euro 96 venue hosting a Semi-final and is now an annual venue for one of the FA Cup Semi-final's. On 28th May 2003 the stadium had the honour of hosting the Champions League Final between AC Milan and Juventus, which Milan won 3-2 on penalties after a 0-0 draw. Many claim the atmosphere at Old Trafford is not as good as it once was, ironically it is the legend of the Old Trafford atmosphere that has brought the tourists yet they are partly responsible for its decline. Sir Alex Ferguson has often complained about the lack of singing and low noise levels, therefore the upper West Stand tier has designated singing areas to try and recreate the days of old.

There are currently plans in place to fill in the corners at the North-West and North-East, making a 76,000 capacity and restore the bowl effect on two thirds of the ground. Expansion work on the South side is not in the immediate future because of restricted space around the stadium. The nearby railway track could be built over, but the club would have to buy up to fifty nearby houses at great expense and disruption to local residents. However the long-term plan for the stadium remains to rebuild the South stand in a similar style to the North and with filled corners, make for a whopping 92,000 all seater capacity.

Old Trafford is undoubtedly one of the greatest and most famous sporting arena's in the world. In an era where many clubs are moving from their traditional homes and although down the years it has changed beyond all recognition, the magic of Old Trafford will always remain. On a big match day or European night the atmosphere is as good as any venue in world football. The Theatre of Dreams (as Bobby Charlton named it) is the biggest club ground in Britain and a fitting home for the world's most famous football club.



Old Trafford total capacity: 68,217


North Stand: 25,500 = 100 rows of seats
Lower: 4,250 = 17 rows
Upper: 8,000 = 31 rows
2nd tier: 8,250 = 33 rows
3rd tier: 5,000 = 19 rows

East Stand: 11,500 = 88 rows
East Stand lower: 1,500 = 17 rows (disabled section)
East Stand upper: 4,000 = 31 rows
East 2nd Tier: 6000 = 40 rows

West Stand: 12,000 = 88 rows
West Stand lower: 2,000 = 17 rows
West Stand upper: 4,000 = 31 rows
West 2nd Tier: 6000 = 40 rows


South Stand: 11,500 = 48 rows
Lower: 2,500 = 11 rows
Upper: 8,500 = 37 rows

Lower corners: 1,500 = 48 rows x 4

Upper North East corner: 4,000 = 28 rows

Upper North West corner: 4,000 = 28 rows

Executive boxes: 1,000



1910-1939: Capacity: 80,000

1945-1960: Capacity: 67,000

1960-1974: Capacity: 65,000

1975-1980: Capacity: 60,000

1980-1988: Capacity: 58,000

1988-1990: Capacity: 48,000

1990-1994: Capacity: 45,000

1994-1996: Capacity: 43,000

1996-1999 Capacity: 55,000

2000-2001 Capacity: 61,000

2001-2005 Capacity: 68,000

2006 Capacity: 76,000


*http://www.manutdzone.com/oldtrafford/oldtrafford.htm*


----------



## matherto

stop posting retarded threads....


----------



## Socrates

Why is there a poll on this nonsense?


----------



## 2005

http://www.manutdzone.com/oldtrafford/oldtrafford.htm


----------



## JimB

Following extensive consultation with local stakeholders and detailed discussions with both the London Borough of Enfield and the GLA, Tottenham Hotspur has submitted a revised planning application for its proposed Football Training Facility at Bulls Cross, Enfield. 


Discussions with Enfield and the GLA identified the requirement for design revisions to the main building and the consultation identified that the key concern of the local community was the impact of the Club's plans on the Bullsmoor Open Space - the proposed location for the Club's Community partnership facility. 



In response to the feedback on design, the Club's revised planning application now sees an enhanced exterior design for the First Team and Academy building and a reduction in the size of the building by 900m². 

The application also no longer includes plans for the development of a Community Partnership Facility on Bullsmoor Open Space. The planning application will, instead, be supported by a S106 agreement which will commit the Club to delivering a comprehensive borough-wide community partnership programme for schools, colleges, community groups and other local organisations. 

Kathryn Robinson, Director of Community Development, THFC said: "The delivery of the community programme is an integral part of the plans and remains unaffected by these changes. It was quite clear that the intended location of the facility building itself was concerning the local community so what we shall look to do now is to deliver all the elements of the programme as before via the planned outreach programme, with invited access to the main building for schools, colleges and community groups. Our commitment and level of investment remains significant and unchanged." 

Club Chairman Daniel Levy said: "There has been an overwhelmingly positive response to our plans from the local community. We have noted the feedback on two issues and amended our plans accordingly. Whilst the site was deemed unsuitable for our community building we are, nonetheless, making a major commitment to deliver for Enfield one of the most dynamic community programmes in sport. A key response from the community was the pride that they would feel having us in the Borough and we should feel very much at home there."


----------



## Keanu Reeves

Are Spurs one of the small London clubs? I've heard of Arsenal and Chelsea, but i'm not sure about Spurs?


----------



## Keanu Reeves

2005 said:


> Very frustrating but then again look at whats happening on the pitch :cheers:


what's happening on the pitch is no trophies.......again!!

At least you will match Arsenal this season in the trophy count!! :rofl:


----------



## 2005

The new plans look class!

Keep up the good work Levy :cheers:


----------



## JimB

Another render:










My only concern is: 



> a reduction in the size of the building by 900m²


900 metres squared??? 

That's a hell of a reduction in size! 30m x 30 m. Or 20m x 45m. 

I hope Spurs haven't compromised too much to accomodate the local objections. If we must spend £25 million or so on a new Academy and training ground, it must be of the very highest quality and big enough to house every facility that a top club needs.


----------



## Iain1974

Keanu Reeves said:


> Are Spurs one of the small London clubs? I've heard of Arsenal and Chelsea, but i'm not sure about Spurs?


Yeah. There's the big three of Chelsea, Arsenal and Crystal Palace and Spurs are part of the 'middle size' clubs that also includes Fulham, Millwall and Leyton Orient. 

Some of their supporters are quite delusional and will disagree no doubt.


----------



## JimB

Iain1974 said:


> Yeah. There's the big three of Chelsea, Arsenal and Crystal Palace and Spurs are part of the 'middle size' clubs that also includes Fulham, Millwall and Leyton Orient.
> 
> Some of their supporters are quite delusional and will disagree no doubt.


Guys......you're wasted on here. Such a display of comic genius deserves a wider audience. 

In the meanwhile, do either of you have a constructive comment to make about the new training ground?


----------



## carlspannoosh

It's not a stadium and it's not a sports arena.


----------



## JimB

carlspannard said:


> It's not a stadium and it's not a sports arena.


Don't be such a pedant.

It is a sport related building. There is no other more relevant forum for this thread than this forum. This thread has been on this forum for many months now. Furthermore, there are a number of other threads on this forum about the training grounds of other clubs. No one else has complained about those or about the location of this thread.

So if this thread is of no interest to you, just ignore it. Failing that, just button it, okay?


----------



## Iain1974

JimB said:


> Guys......you're wasted on here. Such a display of comic genius deserves a wider audience.
> 
> In the meanwhile, do either of you have a constructive comment to make about the new training ground?



Ah...the famous Spurs sense of humour 

The training ground looks pretty small to me. I'd have expected a lot more land for training. Does the youth setup have a seperate facility?


----------



## JimB

Iain1974 said:


> Ah...the famous Spurs sense of humour
> 
> The training ground looks pretty small to me. I'd have expected a lot more land for training. Does the youth setup have a seperate facility?


The render doesn't show the whole site. The site is 56 acres - as big as any of the other first class training ground / Academy facilities built by other top clubs recently. In fact, probably bigger than most. You have to remember that space is limited in London and, because of FA rules regarding Academies, they have to be situated within a half hour's travelling time from where Academy trainees and players at younger age groups live. In London, there is the added problem of the green belt, meaning that suitable, sufficiently big sites within the required distance of inner London are even harder to find (Spurs have already had one application at Abridge, in Essex, turned down because of its green belt location).

Even so, there will be eleven full sized pitches, other small pitches and training areas - including a specialist goalkeeping training area - and two full sized, floodlit, all weather pitches. That's in addition to all the indoor facilities, including the indoor pitch.

It will certainly be impressive when finished and no other British club will have better facilities. I believe that, at £30 million, Spurs' new training ground will be quite a bit more expensive than even Chelsea's!


----------



## carlspannoosh

JimB said:


> Don't be such a pedant.
> 
> It is a sport related building. There is no other more relevant forum for this thread than this forum. This thread has been on this forum for many months now. Furthermore, there are a number of other threads on this forum about the training grounds of other clubs. No one else has complained about those or about the location of this thread.


 Who is complaining? The fact is that this is not a stadium or sports arena. 



JimB said:


> So if this thread is of no interest to you, just ignore it. Failing that, just button it, okay?


 Stop being so antagonistic. The Spurs training ground is neither a stadium or sports arena. It is a fact. Button it yourself.


----------



## JimB

carlspannard said:


> Who is complaining? The fact is that this is not a stadium or sports arena.
> 
> 
> Stop being so antagonistic. The Spurs training ground is neither a stadium or sports arena. It is a fact. Button it yourself.


No, I won't.

Everyone else seems to be perfectly happy with threads about new training ground facilities in this forum. Strangely enough, there isn't a dedicated training grounds forum on Skyscrapercity. So this, as everyone else apart from you recognises, is the most appropriate forum.

If you have no interest in training ground facilities (or rather, given your affiliation, no interest in Spurs' new training ground facility), then the solution could not be more simple.

Just ignore this thread.


----------



## carlspannoosh

What next? A thread for the Spurs Clubshop maybe? If you don't like my opinion ignore it.
:lock:


----------



## JimB

carlspannard said:


> What next? A thread for the Spurs Clubshop maybe?


Oh, I don't know. Perhaps you could start a thread arguing that no threads should be allowed in this forum about any building that has less than 1,163 seats and 22 fire exits and 4 food outlets and 76 loos, on the basis that, after extensive analysis on your part, they don't qualify as stadiums or sports arenas? Should be right up your alley.

And if anyone should break your rules, perhaps you can have a good, old cry about it?

Honestly, sunshine, get a life. There are far, far worse things going on on this board (as I'm sure you're well aware), with threads being ruined by trolls left, right and centre. Rather than becoming yet another troll yourself, why not instead divert your interfering energies to combating the trolls on those other threads?


----------



## carlspannoosh

JimB said:


> Oh, I don't know. Perhaps you could start a thread arguing that no threads should be allowed in this forum about any building that has less than 1,163 seats and 22 fire exits and 4 food outlets and 76 loos, on the basis that, after extensive analysis on your part, they don't qualify as stadiums or sports arenas? Should be right up your alley.
> 
> 
> And if anyone should break your rules, perhaps you can have a good, old cry about it?
> 
> Honestly, sunshine, get a life. There are far, far worse things going on on this board (as I'm sure you're well aware), with threads being ruined by trolls left, right and centre. Rather than becoming yet another troll yourself, why not instead divert your interfering energies to combating the trolls on those other threads?


 pl. sta·di·ums or sta·di·a (-d-)
1. A large, usually open structure for sports events with tiered seating for spectators.
That definition works for me.A training ground is not a stadium or a sports arena. If you dont agree with my opinion tough. 
"sunshine get a life" is a typically patronising and trolly response from yourself. If you object to my opinion ignore it.


----------



## JimB

carlspannard said:


> pl. sta·di·ums or sta·di·a (-d-)
> 1. A large, usually open structure for sports events with tiered seating for spectators.
> That definition works for me.A training ground is not a stadium or a sports arena.


Could you be any more anal?

Enough now. You've made your worthless, little point. No one else cares. So let's leave it, eh?

There's a good lad.


----------



## Quorn

werd up both o' ya just chill it right down we's iz all pimp-tight nigs on here dere'snahh need fo' da nasty sheeit sho 'nuff!


----------



## 2zanzibar

carlspannard said:


> Who is complaining? The fact is that this is not a stadium or sports arena.
> 
> 
> Stop being so antagonistic. The Spurs training ground is neither a stadium or sports arena. It is a fact. Button it yourself.


Its a greenhouse!

It grows Martin Jols new academy of super skunk


----------



## carlspannoosh

JimB said:


> Yawn.
> 
> a) This is a site for the discussion of stadia. If it's football talk you want, go to a football site.


 kay:


----------



## JimB

Sigh.

Do you want a medal?

Run along now. Your anal pedantry is not required here.

There's a good lad.


----------



## SouthBank

*England 2018 World Cup bid - The potential venues*

At risk of it degenerating into another “We deserve the World Cup more than you!” thread… here is a rough guide to how England’s bid for the 2018 FIFA World Cup _might_ look, as well as looking at some of the alternative venues:

*Map of venues:*










_____________________________________________________

*1: Wembley Stadium, London*..... Capacity: 90,000
(Home of England national team)

Under construction

Been well documented elsewhere, but is basically about ¾ complete at the moment. Was originally planned to open next month, but looks more likely to be finished around the end of this year.


















A recent construction picture:









_________________________________________________________

*2: Old Trafford, Manchester*..... Capacity: 76,000 – 90,000
(Home of Manchester United FC)

Currently in closing stages of latest expansion to 76,000. Plans exist to expand to around 90,000 by rebuilding the one remaining single-tier south stand, but complications involving the railway line behind the stand may present problems.


















____________________________________________________

*3: Emirates Stadium, London*..... Capacity: 60,000
(Future home of Arsenal FC)

Under Construction

In final stages of construction – opens in August. Replaces the historic Highbury stadium, which is being converted into apartments.


















A recent construction picture:









_________________________________________________________

*4: St James’ Park, Newcastle*..... Capacity: 53,000-60,000
(Home of Newcastle United FC)

Current capacity of 53,000, but plans exist to expand capacity to 60,000 by continuing two-tier north/west stand around to south stand.


















______________________________________________________

*5: Villa Park, Birmingham*..... Capacity: 43,000-50,000+
(Home of Aston Villa FC)

Currently holds 43,000 all seated, but the club has plans to expand to over 50,000. Given Birmingham’s size and location, should England be given the world cup, a capacity of closer to 55,000 seems more than likely.


















_________________________________________________

*6: Stanley Park, Liverpool*..... Capacity: 60,000
(Future home of Liverpool FC)

Proposed

This proposed stadium recently received final planning permission after being called in for review as part of a drawn-out process. Liverpool FC remains committed to building the stadium, but as yet has not confirmed a construction start date.


















____________________________________________________

*7: Elland Road, Leeds*..... Capacity: 40,000-50,000+
(Home of Leeds United FC)

Currently holds 40,000, but despite being large enough in its present form, there is no doubt that Elland Road needs redevelopment to bring it up to World cup standards, but given the size of the city of Leeds and size of Leeds United’s fanbase, redevelopment will undoubtedly happen over the next few years. Any redevelopment would achieve a minimum capacity of 50,000.


















___________________________________________________________

*8: Stadium of Light, Sunderland*..... Capacity: 48,000-60,000
(Home of Sunderland AFC)

Currently holds 48,000, but the stadium was built with the ability to be easily expanded to a capacity of around 60,000. Is unlikely to be expanded in immediate future, however, due to the club’s recent relegation from the Premiership.


















_______________________________________________________________

*9: St. Mary’s Stadium, Southampton*..... Capacity: 32,000-40,000
(Home of Southampton FC)

Opened 2001, currently holds just over 32,000, but like many stadiums was built with expansion in mind, and can easily be expanded to 40,000. Would be a likely inclusion in the World Cup bid mainly due to its geographical location on the south coast of England.










_________________________________________________

*11: Hillsborough, Sheffield*..... Capacity: 40,000
(Home of Sheffield Wednesday FC)

Despite being one of the larger grounds in England, Sheffield Wednesday’s decline on the pitch has left the grand old ground in need of some redevelopment. Given that Sheffield is one of the UK’s largest cities, however, it will almost certainly form part of any bid.










__________________________________________________________

*10: Walkers Stadium, Leicester*..... Capacity: 32,500-40,000 
(Home of Leicester City FC)

Opened 2002, currently holds 32,500, but as with St. Mary’s stadium, can be easily expanded with the addition of two second tiers to 40,000. Is one of a handful of stadiums in the Midlands of similar size that could potentially be chosen for expansion as part of the bid (Nottingham’s City Ground, Coventry’s Ricoh Arena, Derby’s Pride Park etc.










________________________________________________________

*Other potential venues:*

_- City of Manchester Stadium, Manchester_..... Capacity: 48,000

Opened in 2002. Despite being one of England’s best stadiums, it will only be used if the bidding team decides to utilise more than one stadium in Manchester as well as in London. FIFA rules state that a maximum of two cities may use more than one stadium, although it is unusual for this to happen.










____________________________________________

_- Olympic Stadium, London_..... Capacity: 80,000

Will be built for the 2012 Olympics, and is currently planned to be reduced to 25,000 capacity after the tournament. If the World Cup is won, however, it may be kept or redeveloped into a permanent home for one of the London clubs, possibly Tottenham or West Ham. Would replace Emirates Stadium if used.










________________________________________________

_- Twickenham Stadium, London_..... Capacity: 83,000

Currently being expanded from 75-83,000 capacity. Easily one of England’s finest stadiums, but is owned by the Rugby Football Union (RFU) which is generally against allowing football in their stadiums. For an event as large as the World Cup, however, they may be forced to change their minds. Would replace Emirates Stadium if used.










_____________________________________________________________

_- Stamford bridge/New Chelsea stadium, London_..... Capacity: 42,500-60,000

Given Chelsea’s current success and billionaire owner, there has been much talk of expansion of Stamford Bridge stadium or relocation to a brand new stadium. It is certain that something will happen over the next few years, but whether it will be a threat to London’s other stadia remains to be seen.










_____________________________________________________

_- Riverside Stadium, Middlesborough_..... Capacity: 35-40,000

Currently holds 35,000 but could easily expand to 40,000. Would be used in place of Sunderland’s Stadium of Light if Sunderland is deemed geographically too close to Newcastle.










_________________________________________________

_- City Ground, Nottingham_..... Capacity: 30,500-40,000

Currently holds just over 30,500, but could be expanded to 40,000 with redevelopment of the main stand. Could be chosen instead of Leicester, Derby or Coventry.










_______________________________________________

-_ Ricoh Arena, Coventry_..... Capacity: 32,000-40,000

Opened 2005, currently holds 32,000 but could potentially be expanded to 40,000. Again, could be chosen instead of Leicester, Derby or Nottingham.










____________________________________________

_- Pride Park, Derby_..... Capacity: 33,500-40,000

Currently holds 33,500, but can be expanded easily to 40,000 with the addition of a second tier on one stand.










________________________________________________

_- Bramall Lane, Sheffield_..... Capacity: 33,000-40,000

Currently holds 33,000. May be chosen instead of Hillsborough as Sheffield’s stadium but would need an additional 7000 seats.










___________________________________________________

_- Anfield Stadium, Liverpool_..... Capacity: 45,000-55,000










Currently holds 45,500. Would only be used in the unlikely event that neither Stanley Park or the new Everton Stadium are built.

_________________________________________________

_- Ewood Park, Blackburn_..... Capacity: 31,500-40,000










Currently holds 31,500, but replacement of the one remaining old stand would create a 40,000 final capacity. Would probably only be considered if 12 venues are required.
________________________________________________

_- New Bristol Stadium_ (Given that Bristol have two professional football teams and a professional rugby team, as well as the city’s size and location, this is a potential site for a brand new shared stadium)

________________________________________________

_- New Everton Stadium, Liverpool_ – Currently awaiting Liverpool (FC) to make a final decision on Stanley Park stadium before choosing a number of options available for building their own new stadium.

________________________________________________

+ A few others that I can’t be bothered to write about, but maybe someone else will… :yes:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

There have been so many threads on this topic, but yes i more or less agree


----------



## Gherkin

This thread is a bit cliche, but nice pics!


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Yer this kinda thread has been done a few times but it is always interesting and this seems to be one of the better ones. I am pleasently surprised at the amount of stadiums that can easily be expanded, and I think even before a 2018 WC bid starts, England will have upgraded quite a few of these satdiums already, and Liverpool and Birmingham will most liely have built new stadiums.

Just for the sake of spreading it out a bit more, I would like to see a decent stadium built in the South-West, somewhere like Plymouth or Torquay, where the nicer weather and coastal areas are.

I think England could pull it off quite easily, without half as much preperation work as some countries.

:cheers:


----------



## belgiumguy

Ofcourse England has great facilities but I don't think that they would give it to Europe again.I hope it will be Morocco as we lost our bid to South Africa for the 2010 cup.


----------



## Goofy

belgiumguy said:


> Ofcourse England has great facilities but I don't think that they would give it to Europe again.I hope it will be Morocco as we lost our bid to South Africa for the 2010 cup.


A world cup in Morocco!!! Are you pulling our plums? You can't have a WC in that tip.


----------



## eddyk

belgiumguy said:


> Ofcourse England has great facilities but I don't think that they would give it to Europe again.I hope it will be Morocco as we lost our bid to South Africa for the 2010 cup.


So they shouldn't give it to europe (2006) again, but instead give it to africa again (2010)?


----------



## BenL

Although of course there are many geographical issues, it does seem disappointing that great venues like the City of Manchester stadium, the Olympic stadium, Twickenham and Stamford Bridge won't be used whilst the Walkers Stadium, for a team that isn't even in the Premiership will be.


----------



## Socrates

What struck me is the lack of decent stadia that could be used (in their current state) to host such a tournament.


----------



## LMCA1990

what other countries have a bid??? will fifa stop the rotation on that year??? i ask this because that would go to n. america.


----------



## Noostairz

here's a better picture of the stadium of light - two pictures plonked together by yours truly. they're not perfectly aligned but they're pretty much spot on:


----------



## MoreOrLess

lmcm1990 said:


> what other countries have a bid??? will fifa stop the rotation on that year??? i ask this because that would go to n. america.


I believe FIFA have stated rotation will stop after 2014 in South America.


----------



## R.J. MacReady

edennewstairs said:


> here's a better picture of the stadium of light - two pictures plonked together by yours truly. they're not perfectly aligned but they're pretty much spot on:


but what about the other rubbish half of the stadium?


----------



## Isaac Newell

BenL said:


> Although of course there are many geographical issues, it does seem disappointing that great venues like the City of Manchester stadium, the Olympic stadium, Twickenham and Stamford Bridge won't be used whilst the Walkers Stadium, for a team that isn't even in the Premiership will be.


Of course they'll get used, 2 stadiums were used in Barcelona in 1982, 3 in Buenos Aires in 1978, 3 in Mexico City in 1986, 2 in Monterrey in 1986, 2 in Tokyo in 2002.

The best stadia will be used, otherwise England won't get the World Cup.


----------



## Disraeli

It would be nice if they could use the Ricoh arena. Then I could have world cup action right on my doorstep.


----------



## BenL

Are you sure? Britain's best football stadia aren't being used for 2012. Much of it is political - giving Northern Ireland a stadium to be used even when it's nothing on many English or Scottish stadiums not being used.


----------



## cphdude

is this pic of Old Trafford after the renovation? With a 75.000 capasity? It doesnt look very big, but maybe thats just me....


----------



## R.J. MacReady

It has very very cramped seats and rows. It would be about 65000 if it had normal sized rows, seats and gaps. If it had the new Wembley style seats and rows, it would hold about 6000!!!


----------



## Goofy

The lack of seat space is a myth. It has more than all but two grounds in the Premiership. The sloping roof is the reason it might not look as big as it might, as it hides quite a large portion of the stands. Take that roof off and you'd be reduced to a gibbering wreck, such would be your state of awe at the sheer scale of things.


----------



## Socrates

BenL said:


> Are you sure? Britain's best football stadia aren't being used for 2012. Much of it is political - giving Northern Ireland a stadium to be used even when it's nothing on many English or Scottish stadiums not being used.


----------



## R.J. MacReady

I would say Spain and Italy have a better record. Far more finalists than England. It all depends how you measure it. I would say 12 European Cup runners up places is worth far more than a UEFA Cup Winners' Cup.


European Cup -

Nation Winners, Losing finalists 
Italy 10, 14 
Spain 10, 9 
England 10, 2


UEFA Cup Winners' Cup -

Nation Winners, Losing finalists 
England 8, 5 
Spain 7, 7 
Italy 7, 4 


UEFA Cup Finals -

Nation Winners, Losing finalists 
Italy 10, 6 
England 10, 6 
Spain 9, 8 


Spain will also probably win both European trophies this year, making then the grand champs no matter what way you look at it. And before you say "but England were banned for 5 years", well maybe you shouldn't have rioted around Europe for 20 years. You only have yourselves to blame for the ban, and so you can have no complaints about not being able to win a European trophy for 5 years.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Cup_and_Champions_League_statistics
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Cup_Winners'_Cup
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Cup


----------



## Goofy

R.J. MacReady said:


> I would say Spain and Italy have a better record. Far more finalists than England. It all depends how you measure it. I would say 12 European Cup runners up places is worth far more than a UEFA Cup Winners' Cup.
> 
> 
> European Cup -
> 
> Nation Winners Losing finalists
> Italy 10 14
> Spain 10 9
> England 10 2
> 
> 
> UEFA Cup Winners' Cup -
> 
> Nation Winners Losing finalists
> England 8 5
> Spain 7 7
> Italy 7 4
> 
> 
> UEFA Cup Finals -
> 
> Nation Winners Losing finalists
> Italy 10 6
> England 10 6
> Spain 9 8
> 
> 
> Spain will also probably win both European trophies this year, making then the grand champs no matter what way you look at it. And before you say "but England were banned for 5 years", well maybe you shouldn't have rioted around Europe for 20 years. You only have yourselves to blame for the ban, and so you can have no complaints about not being able to win a European trophy for 5 years.


You can only measure it one way: trophies on the table. England has most.

FACT NUMBER ONE: ENGLISH CLUBS HAVE WON MORE EUROPEAN TROPHIES THAN ANY OTHER NATION IN EUROPE.


----------



## Disraeli

Its just a shame that Cov won their only major trophy to date at a time when English clubs were banned from europe. Not that I am saying we would have been any good but it would have been nice to have had a go. Afterall not everyone was a hooligan.


----------



## R.J. MacReady

Goofy said:


> The lack of seat space is a myth. It has more than all but two grounds in the Premiership. The sloping roof is the reason it might not look as big as it might, as it hides quite a large portion of the stands. Take that roof off and you'd be reduced to a gibbering wreck, such would be your state of awe at the sheer scale of things.


Bollocks. I'm 5,11" and have been in the stadium twice, and in different stands each time. Both times I left with my knees stuck to my chin!! The stadium is so overrated it is unbelievable. Theatre of Dreams?? More like Theatre of Screams!! Just 3 boring big crappy stands with no class or style....and a shit roofs on all of them! Add in one stand less than half the height of the others, and you got all the makings of a poor stadium. Not even in the top 10 in England.


----------



## Goofy

Disraeli said:


> Its just a shame that Cov won their only major trophy to date at a time when English clubs were banned from europe. Not that I am saying we would have been any good but it would have been nice to have had a go. Afterall not everyone was a hooligan.


You have the Liverpool fans to thank for that. If they hadn't have killed the Juve fans you'd have sampled Europe and Everton would probably have won the European Cup.


----------



## R.J. MacReady

Disraeli said:


> Its just a shame that Cov won their only major trophy to date at a time when English clubs were banned from europe. Not that I am saying we would have been any good but it would have been nice to have had a go. Afterall not everyone was a hooligan.


I always had a soft spot for Coventry, and I agree, it is a shame a club like Coventry lost out because of the thousands of morons who would wreck European towns/cities.

You might have done Ok, maybe the semis or a final!! You never know!


----------



## R.J. MacReady

Goofy said:


> You can only measure it one way: trophies on the table. England has most.
> 
> FACT NUMBER ONE: ENGLISH CLUBS HAVE WON MORE EUROPEAN TROPHIES THAN ANY OTHER NATION IN EUROPE.



Which is better? 12 European Cup runners up places, or a single UEFA Cup Winners Cup?

Simple question, simple answer please!! Which is the better achievement - One Cup Winners Cup, or 12 European Cup runners up places?


----------



## Goofy

R.J. MacReady said:


> Which is better? 12 European Cup runners up places, or a single UEFA Cup Winners Cup?
> 
> Simple question, simple answer please!! Which is the better achievement - One Cup Winners Cup, or 12 European Cup runners up places?


One Cup Winners Cup.

It's one more trophy. One winner against 12 losers. No competition.


----------



## R.J. MacReady

That is your opinion, and I accept that you are allowed one. I think the 12 European Cup runners up places are the better achievement. 

Of course, I am clever, you are not!


----------



## Goofy

R.J. MacReady said:


> That is your opinion, and I accept that you are allowed one. I think the 12 European Cup runners up places are the better achievement.
> 
> Of course, I am clever, you are not!


And of course, your example of twelve losers to one winner is not relevant to any genuine stat. More a case of trying to make a point by exaggerating another point.

And failing.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Goofy said:


> The lack of seat space is a myth. It has more than all but two grounds in the Premiership. The sloping roof is the reason it might not look as big as it might, as it hides quite a large portion of the stands. Take that roof off and you'd be reduced to a gibbering wreck, such would be your state of awe at the sheer scale of things.


took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

R.J. MacReady said:


> Bollocks. I'm 5,11" and have been in the stadium twice, and in different stands each time. Both times I left with my knees stuck to my chin!! The stadium is so overrated it is unbelievable. Theatre of Dreams?? More like Theatre of Screams!! Just 3 boring big crappy stands with no class or style....and a shit roofs on all of them! Add in one stand less than half the height of the others, and you got all the makings of a poor stadium. Not even in the top 10 in England.


Is this how u get ur kicks bubomb, posting rubbish like that?


----------



## Noostairz

boys, ignore bubomb. he's winding you up, although he does make a few good points (re: geographical distributions of stadiums, the need to upgrade half of the stadium of light, etc.).

anyway, i patched up another pano because: a) i'm bored, and b) i'm a total and utter loser. enjoy:


----------



## Goofy

edennewstairs said:


> boys, ignore bubomb. he's winding you up, although he does make a few good points (re: geographical distributions of stadiums, the need to upgrade half of the stadium of light, etc.).
> 
> anyway, i patched up another pano because: a) i'm bored, and b) i'm a total and utter loser. enjoy:


Nice work.


----------



## Socrates

edennewstairs said:


> boys, ignore bubomb. he's winding you up, although he does make a few good points (re: geographical distributions of stadiums, the need to upgrade half of the stadium of light, etc.).
> 
> anyway, i patched up another pano because: a) i'm bored, and b) i'm a total and utter loser. enjoy:


Nice work although it is unfortunate that you have such a low opinion of yourself, however amusing!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ u never know, might be true


----------



## Noostairz

cphdude said:


> is this pic of Old Trafford after the renovation? With a 75.000 capasity? It doesnt look very big, but maybe thats just me....


hi cphdude. in that pic the third tier of the north stand is hidden underneath the roof. this pic, which was (quite clearly) taken before the latest redevelopment, shows that hidden tier. hope that helps:


----------



## R.J. MacReady

edennewstairs said:


> hi cphdude. in that pic the third tier of the north stand is hidden underneath the roof. this pic, which was (quite clearly) taken before the latest redevelopment, shows that hidden tier. hope that helps:



Yes, but on the other side we have this little stand -


----------



## Noostairz

R.J. MacReady said:


> Yes, but on the other side we have this little stand -


correct.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Isaac Newell said:


> Of course they'll get used, 2 stadiums were used in Barcelona in 1982, 3 in Buenos Aires in 1978, 3 in Mexico City in 1986, 2 in Monterrey in 1986, 2 in Tokyo in 2002.
> 
> The best stadia will be used, otherwise England won't get the World Cup.


Indeed, I still think this is a "rule" that would easly be bent by FIFA if it ment an increase in profits. I'd guess that the main factor keeping venues spread out isnt actually FIFA but the national FA's of the hosts and pressure from their goverements.


----------



## NeilF

BenL said:


> Are you sure? Britain's best football stadia aren't being used for 2012. Much of it is political - giving Northern Ireland a stadium to be used even when it's nothing on many English or Scottish stadiums not being used.


Actually, the current plans for the Northern Ireland stadium would make it better equipped and more modern, and give it a more suitable capacity (42,000) than any of the stadiums in England and Scotland of a similiar suitable capacity. Also, given the relative obscurity of the site of the stadium, it will have to have exceptional qualities in transport links for it to be a success - currently, a motor way and a railway line pass by the site, and both could be easily expanded. 

Plus, everything this that is being built near the stadium will only further enhance it in a way that most Scottish and English stadia could wish for;










Next time, discover what it is you're saying, before you say it.

Yes, the stadium in Northern Ireland, in terms of where it's being built and the sports it's designed to facilitate, is one giant political half-measure to suit all but benefit none, the stadium itself will be better in build and facilities than any of the suitable sized stadiums in England or Scotland. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

I love Ireland as much as the next guy, being part Irish meself don't cha know, but what does this have to do with England's potential 2018 venues...?


----------



## NeilF

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> I love Ireland as much as the next guy, being part Irish meself don't cha know, but what does this have to do with England's potential 2018 venues...?


Originally, it was to do with a venue for the London 2012 Olympics venues, I believe. 

Not the thread. The Northern Ireland comment.

For once, though, I'd actually like to see a UK / British Isles (including Republic of Ireland here, given the redevelopment of Lansdowne Road and The Maze stadium site), make a collective bid for a major sporting event. We did it for the Rugby World Cup in 1999, so why not for a football world cup? R.O.I, Scotland, Wales and N. Ireland could never make an independent, or even collective, bid, but I see no reason why some great stadia shouldn't be used at world / European event level. Hampden, Ibrox, Park Head and the redevelopments at The Maze and Lansdowne road will all be world class stadia, never given a chance to shine at that sort of level. It's a pity really.

While it poses certain practical questions about which team(s) get to automatically qualify, joint bids have been pretty successful in recent years - Japan / Korea and Belgium / Netherlands both come to mind.


----------



## Durbsboi

Goofy said:


> You have the Liverpool fans to thank for that. If they hadn't have killed the Juve fans you'd have sampled Europe and Everton would probably have won the European Cup.


Ah shut it, fine it was a few Liverpudlians gone mad at the time, must have been drunk as hell at the time, but there are many fans that still do shit like that, I am not saying its good but remember the leeds fans when they were in the champs league a fews years back? I remember ALOT of incidents there.


----------



## SouthBank

> For once, though, I'd actually like to see a UK / British Isles (including Republic of Ireland here, given the redevelopment of Lansdowne Road and The Maze stadium site), make a collective bid for a major sporting event. We did it for the Rugby World Cup in 1999, so why not for a football world cup? R.O.I, Scotland, Wales and N. Ireland could never make an independent, or even collective, bid, but I see no reason why some great stadia shouldn't be used at world / European event level. Hampden, Ibrox, Park Head and the redevelopments at The Maze and Lansdowne road will all be world class stadia, never given a chance to shine at that sort of level. It's a pity really.
> 
> While it poses certain practical questions about which team(s) get to automatically qualify, joint bids have been pretty successful in recent years - Japan / Korea and Belgium / Netherlands both come to mind.


It would be great and would boost the stadium quality significantly, but sadly it won't happen. Ever.

Besides, England is more than capable of hosting on its own. Half the stadiums might need some work, but England is still far better prepared at this stage of the bid than most other successful bids in recent years.

If anything, some combination of Wales, Scotland, ROI and NI should bid for the European Championships - would have a realistic chance of winning that.


----------



## Lostboy

The first page doesn't show a very inspiring bid, in fact it would look bland and disappointing. I would not support it. Ten Stadiums? The absolute minimum requirement - I think we'd have to raise our game somewhat.

I like the idea we went for when bidding for the 2006 WC. 16 Stadia in 12 Cities, with 2 in Manchester, London, Liverpool and Birmingham (rule of one city with two stadia is only when trying to reach that minimum amount of cities, once you have surpassed it there is nothing to say that you cannot use two in others). 

If we go for a ten stadia bid, I think I'd have to support Spain, especially as the potential sites on this page seem to indicate some pretty mediocore old stadia, rather than some shining new ones, will be used.


----------



## SouthBank

Lostboy said:


> The first page doesn't show a very inspiring bid, in fact it would look bland and disappointing. I would not support it. Ten Stadiums? The absolute minimum requirement - I think we'd have to raise our game somewhat.
> 
> I like the idea we went for when bidding for the 2006 WC. 16 Stadia in 12 Cities, with 2 in Manchester, London, Liverpool and Birmingham (rule of one city with two stadia is only when trying to reach that minimum amount of cities, once you have surpassed it there is nothing to say that you cannot use two in others).
> 
> If we go for a ten stadia bid, I think I'd have to support Spain, especially as the potential sites on this page seem to indicate some pretty mediocore old stadia, rather than some shining new ones, will be used.


Ten stadiums is clearly the bare minimum; I would expect 12-14 in the final bid. Fact is, the World Cup has the power to build brand new stadiums purely on the back of it, which is why places like Bristol that have the infrastructure and location but not the stadium, are in with a good shout for getting a shiny new venue.

The stadiums shown would indeed be pretty uninspiring in their present state, but a combination of redevelopments and new stadia would make it one of the better bids imho. I reckon if you looked at before and after pictures of some of the venues used in recent World Cups, it would make England's present situation look pretty rosy.

Does anyone have the actual list of stadiums put forward for the 2006 English bid? Would be interesting to see what the logic of the FA is with regards spreading the venues around the country.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

I think what most people tend to forget, is that every country in history that has hosted a WC has had to do a fair bit of stadium construction to pull off a successful bid. People may looks at the England bid and say, 'well there arn't really 10-12 proper stadiums they could use', but in actual fact, as SouthBank has already said, England are in a better position now for a bid, then the vast majority of countries that have hosted a WC previously. A WC bid is basically an excuse to upgrade and build lots of stadiums, so we shouldn't look at the stadium situaton at present and judge that as how it will look like by 2018. 

I mean, just look at South Africa, who would have thought, a few years ago, that they would ever be able to host a WC, but now loks at them; and South American countries, hoping to get 2014 don't have a particularly brilliant stadium situation at present, in fact considerably worse then England at the moment, so I wouldn't worry about the lack of enough decent satdiums just yet. 

Don't forget that Liverpool will have most likely built their new stadium, and Birmingham are looking to build a new stadium by 2012, and Newcastle plan to apgarde theirs, plus Leeds upgrading and Bristol hoping to get a new satdium....plenty of work will be done even before a bid takes place! When you consider that it is very likely to return to Europe in 2018...what other countries are in contension?? Germany hosted in 1974 and 2006, Spain in 1982, Italy in 1990 and France in 1998....and with the exception of Germany 2006, all of those WC's didn't have the stadiums that England could put together today!

:cheers:


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

I found three articles on the internet about England's possibilities of hosting WC 2018, so I'll post them seperately:

BBC.co.uk Friday, 16 September 2005

FA considering 2018 World Cup bid 

The Football Association has confirmed it is in talks over a possible bid to host the 2018 World Cup finals - but it will not try for the 2014 finals. 
FA chief executive Brian Barwick has already targeted the 2018 finals after Britain's successsful Olympic 2012 bid. 

"We are clearly giving some serious consideration to putting together a bid for the tournament," Barwick told the FA's website. 

Culture secretary Tessa Jowell said the Government would support any bid. 

A Treasury spokesman said: "In the normal course of its business, the Treasury and DCMS are in constant dialogue with the FA and other sports bodies on a range of issues. 

"Discussions about a World Cup bid in 2018 are at a very early stage, but we are hopeful we can build on the success of our Olympic bid by bringing the World Cup and other great international sporting events to Britain." 

And in August, Barwick said: "I think we would bid further down the line. The next time that it should come to Europe is probably 2018 and we have got enough time to get organised." 

The FA, who missed out in the 2006 bid, have yet to make any firm decisions and has denied reports claiming Barwick had had talks with the Treasury about a 2014 bid. 

Next summer's World Cup will be staged in Germany and is not expected to return to Europe for another 12 years. 

The 2014 finals are likely to be held in South America. 

England hosted the World Cup in 1966 - when the home nation won the tournament - and also staged Euro 96.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

BBC.co.uk Friday, 18 November 2005

*World Cup wonder *  

*On Friday, the government announced that they were launching a feasibility study into the possibility of England bidding to host the 2018 World Cup. *

Cue an explosion of headlines about the World Cup coming back to British shores for the first time since 1966. 

But what does the announcement actually mean - and is there really a genuine chance that England could host the World Cup? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Is this the start of a proper bid? *

No. This is merely the first discussion as to whether a bid might be worthwhile. 

The feasibility study is an initiative from the Treasury and Department of Media, Culture and Sport which will look into four keys areas:

whether the country can afford to bid
whether England could deliver a successful tournament 
whether there would be a positive legacy left afterwards
whether England actually has a chance of being awarded the World Cup by Fifa 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Why is it the government and not the FA making this announcement? * 

Officially it is because a bid must have full government approval to have a genuine chance of succeeding. 

But it is also true that hosting the World Cup would be a huge political coup for any Government. 

Westminster insiders say the impetus is coming from the Treasury because Chancellor Gordon Brown - who hopes to succeed Tony Blair as Prime Minister - wants to leave his own high-profile sporting legacy. 

Blair delivered the London Olympics. Brown wants to deliver England's World Cup. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Who will decide if England bid? * 

Ultimately, the FA. The FA is the organisation which must go to Fifa and officially apply to host the tournament. But it will not make a bid unless certain of full backing from the Government. 

It shouldn't make much difference if Labour are ousted from power by the Conservatives, either - shadow minister for sport, Hugh Robertson, says: "I entirely support the campaign to bring the 2018 World Cup to England. It is an entirely logical follow-up to hosting the 2012 Olympics." 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*What will be the deciding factors? * 

The study will ask whether England has the stadia, transport infrastructure and hotel capacity to host the World Cup. 

But the key factor is winnability. 

The government had its fingers badly burned by the failed bid for the 2006 World Cup, when a significant cash outlay and the backing of Tony Blair did nothing to prevent Germany being awarded hosting rights. 

A gentleman's deal had already been done between the German and English FAs that England would support Germany's bid for 2006 in return for being backed to host the 1996 European Championships. 

Unless there is a genuine chance that Fifa would award the tournament to England, there will be no Government backing - and therefore no FA bid. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Will the fact that London is hosting the 2012 Olympics make a difference? * 

A successfully-delivered Olympics would prove that England is capable of hosting the biggest events in global sport. 

On a practical level, the new Wembley stadium will be completed next year, and London's transport overhauled. 

There is an argument that says Fifa would be reluctant to be seen as giving too much to one nation too soon. 

But Fifa and the International Olympic Committee are completely separate bodies - and in any case, historical precedent would be in England's favour. 

Germany hosted the 1974 World Cup, two years after Munich held the Olympics, and Atlanta staged the 1996 Games two years after USA '94. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*What chance do England have of being successful if they do bid?* 

With so long before any official decisions, it's impossible to be certain. 

In England's favour, Fifa's policy of rotating the World Cup around the major continents could see the 2018 tournament back in Europe. 

South Africa are hosting in 2010, with a South American country - possibly Brazil - favourites for 2014. 

In theory, that makes 2018 Europe's turn. And all the other major European football nations have held a World Cup since England's last turn - Germany in 1974 and 2006, Spain in 1982, Italy in 1990 and France in 1998. 

In a dream scenario for the FA, that could leave an English bid unopposed in both Uefa and Fifa. 

But Fifa's rotation idea is not set in law. Sepp Blatter has admitted that it was only ever really brought in as a way of ensuring that Africa got to host a World Cup. 

By 2018, the claims of China and various countries in the Middle East and Oceania - not least Australia - will only have grown. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*What is the timetable for any bid? * 

The feasibility study has no set date by which to report, but is expected to be concluded by the summer of 2006. 

If the outcome is positive, the FA may announce their intention to bid by the autumn of 2006. 

Even then, any real decisions are still a long way off. 

Fifa would not decide on the hosts until 2010, so the bid would not gather any momentum until 2008 at the very earliest.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

The Scotsman Mon 24 May 2004


*Will backing England bid for 2018 World Cup*

FIFA vice-president David Will yesterday gave his support to a potential England World Cup bid claiming they would have a "very strong" chance of hosting the tournament. 

It was revealed on Saturday that the ground is being prepared for England to launch a campaign to stage the tournament in 2018, when the World Cup is expected to return to Europe. 

Scottish lawyer Will, one of the 24-man FIFA executive committee who decide on World Cup hosts, believes an England bid would have much more chance of success than when they bid for the 2006 tournament but polled only two votes. 

Will told the Press Association: "I would think England would have a very strong bid. The English bid for 2006 was much stronger than appeared from the pattern of voting but so much has changed since then anyway. 

"Since they bid for 2006 the FA have started an enormous international assistance programme. 

"They suddenly realised after the 2006 bid that the FA had become a little bit unknown in some parts of the world and have started this huge programme - that’s bound to help. 

Will said there was a "strong likelihood" that the 2018 tournament would be in Europe - under FIFA’s new rotational system South Africa are hosts in 2010 and a South American country - probably Brazil - in 2014. 

Talks about an England bid took place this week involving ministers, Government officials and UK Sport and the Football Association have also been consulted. 

The Government will wait until the outcome of the London 2012 Olympic bid before making a final decision but a campaign for the 2018 tournament looks increasingly likely. 

Sports minister Richard Caborn said: "We have had discussions this week about whether we should throw our hat into the ring, and talked very seriously about it. 

"There are tactical points to consider. We don’t want to dilute the potency of our bid for 2012. The outcome of that could have a bearing so we want to wait for the 2012 bid to be resolved before we progress any further." 

An FA spokesman added: 

"We have shown in the past that we can host major events with Euro 96 being an outstanding example but at this moment we still need to get a clear impression of the Government’s thinking." 

UK Sport have been ordered to develop a strategy on bidding for ‘mega-events’ up to the year 2022. Part of this includes a campaign to boost Britain’s profile on international sporting bodies and develop a more professional footing before bidding for major events. 

John Scott, UK Sport’s director of international relations and major events, said a bid for the World Cup would not be determined by the success or failure of the Olympic campaign. 

He said: "If we are going to be the Olympic host there is a huge responsibility in terms of test events and that could have an impact on the timing of bidding for other big events. 

"We need to be absolutely confident we are not over-stretching ourselves financially because these mega events are a big call on the public purse, especially with the increases we are seeing in security costs. 

"The good thing with football is that by the time we have to consider whether to bid we will have an open and functioning Wembley stadium and the best stadia in the world." 

Scott believes that should the Olympic bid succeed, it could open the way for other home nations to become involved in a World Cup campaign, though not as part of a joint bid. 

He said:

"There have not been any talks about this but with grounds such as Hampden Park in Glasgow and the Millennium Stadium in Cardiff it would be silly not to look at it, especially as FIFA do not seem to see the home nations as such a big issue now."


----------



## NeilF

SouthBank said:


> It would be great and would boost the stadium quality significantly, but sadly it won't happen. Ever.
> 
> Besides, England is more than capable of hosting on its own. Half the stadiums might need some work, but England is still far better prepared at this stage of the bid than most other successful bids in recent years.
> 
> If anything, some combination of Wales, Scotland, ROI and NI should bid for the European Championships - would have a realistic chance of winning that.


Sadly, I don't doubt the fact that England is capable of doing a bid on its own, and would be unwilling to take the rest of the UK on board. Selfish bastards! 

Thinking about it rationally, I'm not sure a collective Scotland, Ireland, Northern Ireland and Wales bid would be viable. Between them at the minute (given current renovation plans) there will only be 6 stadia that could be used - Millenium Stadium, Ibrox, Park Head, Hampden, Lansdowne Road and The Maze. If you include Murrayfield and Croke Park, then you've still only got 8, and still a lot of fundamental problems - 8 stadia in 5 cities isn't going to look all that good. Especially since 3 of those would be in Glasgow. 

There just isn't the need for that many quality stadia in Ireland, Northern Ireland or Wales, given the state of local football there. The same goes for most of Scotland. Okay, if Hearts build their new stadium, it would improve things, but it wouldn't change the dynamic any. It would just be 9 stadia in 5 cities.

Any bid for N. Ireland, Ireland, Scotland and Wales needs England. Sadly, while it could make a much better bid, England does not need any of the others.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Lostboy said:


> The first page doesn't show a very inspiring bid, in fact it would look bland and disappointing. I would not support it. Ten Stadiums? The absolute minimum requirement - I think we'd have to raise our game somewhat.
> 
> I like the idea we went for when bidding for the 2006 WC. 16 Stadia in 12 Cities, with 2 in Manchester, London, Liverpool and Birmingham (rule of one city with two stadia is only when trying to reach that minimum amount of cities, once you have surpassed it there is nothing to say that you cannot use two in others).
> 
> If we go for a ten stadia bid, I think I'd have to support Spain, especially as the potential sites on this page seem to indicate some pretty mediocore old stadia, rather than some shining new ones, will be used.


As has been said though looking at a countries present stadiums isnt always the best indicator of what any future bid will entail, the 2002 WC and euro 2004 used almost 100% purpose built/redevolped stadiums. Euro 96 didnt any much redevolpment but was IMHO the birth of the european championships as a major event and 2006 seemed to be driven more by the goverement than the FA plus of course it had the new Wembley.

While I don't think you'd see any major white elephants the possibility of hosting a WC game might well be enough to push though new stadiums or major redevolpments in places like Bristol, Sheffield and Leeds with council help.

One big advanatge I'd say we'd have over most other bids(except the US) would be just how much money it would bring in, ticket prices are already very high and you only have to look at the universal sellouts this summer to see even the smallest game could probabley fill a 60,000 seat stadium here. Plus of course as with the german bid the matchs would be on at the correct time for the biggest TV market.


----------



## Noostairz

Lostboy said:


> I like the idea we went for when bidding for the 2006 WC. 16 Stadia in 12 Cities, with 2 in Manchester, London, Liverpool and Birmingham (rule of one city with two stadia is only when trying to reach that minimum amount of cities, once you have surpassed it there is nothing to say that you cannot use two in others).


interesting reading, my anglo-saxon brother. in that case we could have:

1) wembley, 90,000 (london)
2) emirates, 60,000 (london)
3) old trafford, 75,000+ (manchester)
4) city of man, 48,000 (manchester)
5) st james' park, 52,000+ (newcastle/northeast)
6) stadium of light, 48,000+ (sunderland/northeast)
7) new anfield, 61,000 (liverpool) _- has planning permission_
8) new everton, 50,000? (liverpool) _- rumours_
9) villa park, 42,573+ (birmingham)
10) city of birmingham stadium, 50,000 (birmingham) _- proposed_

^ = ten stadiums in five different cities/regions, followed by five+ other stadiums in five+ other different cities/regions taken from the following list:

southampton (32,000 - expansion easy), reading (24,200 - expansion planned), hull (25,504 - expansion planned), boro (35,100 - expansion easy), derby (33,597 - expansion easy), leicester (32,500 - expansion easy), coventry (32,000), mk dons (32,000), brighton (23,000 - planned)...

not forgetting the huge potential for massive redevelopments or total relocations for clubs from the following areas: sheffield, leeds, nottingham, east anglia and bristol.


----------



## Pobbie

^^I agree with that. We're spoilt for choice really.


----------



## Goofy

We can't invite the rest of the world to Liverpool. That would be a national embarrassment.

Anyway, why would we want to host the World Cup? Most other countries want to host it to boost their prestige. We have the best league in the world and the most successful club sides in Europe to do that for us. I'd rather take in a world cup based in some sun-kissed town on the Med drinking cold lager than sat at home in the rain freezing my Tom Doolies off drinking luke warm beer.

Also, after the disaster that was Euro 96, I'm not sure we deserve another chance.


----------



## Socrates

Goofy said:


> We can't invite the rest of the world to Liverpool. That would be a national embarrassment.
> 
> Anyway, why would we want to host the World Cup? Most other countries want to host it to boost their prestige. We have the best league in the world and the most successful club sides in Europe to do that for us. I'd rather take in a world cup based in some sun-kissed town on the Med drinking cold lager than sat at home in the rain freezing my Tom Doolies off drinking luke warm beer.
> 
> Also, after the disaster that was Euro 96, I'm not sure we deserve another chance.


I think most respectable law abiding Englishmen would prefer to see the World Cup held elsewhere. When England are put out and their fans go on the rampage it would be better for the average middle class Englishman if it was Germany's cafes that are getting wrecked or the South Africa's cars that are being set on fire. 

But there is more chance of England winning the trophy if the WC is held in England, and as such the possibility of a riot/riots decreases greatly, but it is still more than likely that mobs will rampage and chaos will ensue.


----------



## SouthBank

Goofy said:


> Anyway, why would we want to host the World Cup? Most other countries want to host it to boost their prestige. We have the best league in the world and the most successful club sides in Europe to do that for us. I'd rather take in a world cup based in some sun-kissed town on the Med drinking cold lager than sat at home in the rain freezing my Tom Doolies off drinking luke warm beer.
> 
> Also, after the disaster that was Euro 96, I'm not sure we deserve another chance.


I'm sure you're in the minority on both counts there. I think the average football fan in this country would adore seeing the world cup come home. There is always a feelgood factor in England during the world cup anyway, and hosting it would only magnify this.

Euro 96, while not perfect, was anything but a disaster. As mentioned elsewhere on this thread, it is the event that took the european championships to the next level in terms of public perception, and not just in England.




Socrates said:


> I think most respectable law abiding Englishmen would prefer to see the World Cup held elsewhere. When England are put out and their fans go on the rampage it would be better for the average middle class Englishman if it was Germany's cafes that are getting wrecked or the South Africa's cars that are being set on fire.
> 
> But there is more chance of England winning the trophy if the WC is held in England, and as such the possibility of a riot/riots decreases greatly, but it is still more than likely that mobs will rampage and chaos will ensue.


This demonstrates a complete lack of understanding of the mentality of the trouble-making English fans. Part of the fun for them is going abroad and 'taking the piss' in someone else's country. The fact is, they're on holiday, and British people generally tend to drink more and let their hair down when they're on holiday; the hooligans are just the extreme culmination of this.

If anything, therefore, hosting the world cup would greatly reduce the risk of English 'fans' being involved in any trouble - no doubt about it.


----------



## Socrates

SouthBank said:


> This demonstrates a complete lack of understanding of the mentality of the trouble-making English fans. Part of the fun for them is going abroad and 'taking the piss' in someone else's country. The fact is, they're on holiday, and British people generally tend to drink more and let their hair down when they're on holiday; the hooligans are just the extreme culmination of this.
> 
> If anything, therefore, hosting the world cup would greatly reduce the risk of English 'fans' being involved in any trouble - no doubt about it.


I understand perfectly: when England get knocked out of competitions their fans go on the rampage. It happened in Euro 96, so hosting the tournament seems to make no difference to the liklihood of trouble. 

And please don't confuse *English* hooligans with *British* holidaymakers.


----------



## matherto

Socrates said:


> I understand perfectly: when England get knocked out of competitions their fans go on the rampage. It happened in Euro 96, so hosting the tournament seems to make no difference to the liklihood of trouble.
> 
> And please don't confuse *English* hooligans with *British* holidaymakers.


Scottish Fans are just as bad as us English fans, except you never see the Scottish fans in the news, maybe that's because they never make it to the finals


----------



## Socrates

matherto said:


> Scottish Fans are just as bad as us English fans, except you never see the Scottish fans in the news, maybe that's because they never make it to the finals


I didn't see running battles involving the 'Tartan Army' and French police in 1998, though I do remember battles involving Frogs and other Brits!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ no, the scots need to bring religion into it don't they

grow up u anti english fool


----------



## Socrates

Its AlL gUUd said:


> ^^ no, the scots need to bring religion into it don't they
> 
> grow up u anti english fool


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ just saying don't stereotype, look at the last two tournaments, england were great. shows that the FA are actually doing something to make things better which they are, compare that to other countries such as Italy, Poland, Turkey, South America etc. And the scottish FA hasn't even sorted out the wee problem most associated with Old Firm fans.


----------



## Drogba

*England to host 2019 World Cup*

*

The International Cricket Council has announced that England is to host the 2019 World Cup.*

The decision will see the event being played on home soil for the first time in some 20 years, England having last hosted the World Cup in 1999.

A joint bid by India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh has succeeded in securing them the 2011 World Cup, beating a similar joint offering from Australia and New Zealand.

That means the Antipodean nations will host the 2015 event, with England in-turn unopposed for the 2019 tournament.

England also staged the first three World Cups in 1975, 1979 and 1983.

Holders Australia will be defending their title when the World Cup is held next year in the West Indies.


----------



## eddyk

This is not a sports section....


----------



## Drogba

I know.Let's talk about the venues.Any pics?


----------



## pompeyfan

what sport?


----------



## jmancuso

read sticky at top


----------



## Iggybumtastic

*Pride Park - Derby County - record attendance!!*

A new record attendance was set at Pride Park for a Derby County game on Monday, when 12000 Rangers fans (6 times the number of Arsenal fans who went to Villareal for a Champions League Semi-Final) travelled to Derby for ex-Derby/ex-Rangers player Ted McMinn's benefit match. A Record-breaking crowd of 33,475 turned out at Pride Park. The benefit match was arranged in aid of the Tin Man, who played at Ibrox between 1984 and 1987, as he continues his rehabilitation after having his right leg amputated below the knee late last year. Well done to all those who attended.

http://www.dcfc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/News/LatestDetail/0,,10270~824098,00.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/derby/content/image_galleries/ted_benefit_match_2006_gallery.shtml


----------



## Wader

Iggybumtastic said:


> A new record attendance was set at Pride Park for a Derby County game on Monday, when 12000 Rangers fans travelled to Derby for ex-Derby/ex-Rangers player Ted McMinn's benefit match. A Record-breaking crowd of 33,475 turned out at Pride Park. The benefit match was arranged in aid of the Tin Man, who played at Ibrox between 1984 and 1987, as he continues his rehabilitation after having his right leg amputated below the knee late last year. Well done to all those who attended.
> 
> http://www.dcfc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/News/LatestDetail/0,,10270~824098,00.html


Is Ted McMinn back in Rangers' first team?


----------



## tocino

Iggybumtastic said:


> A new record attendance was set at Pride Park for a Derby County game on Monday, when 12000 Rangers fans (6 times the number of Arsenal fans who went to Villareal for a Champions League Semi-Final) travelled to Derby for ex-Derby/ex-Rangers player Ted McMinn's benefit match.


Did you sing bigoted songs and trash up their city centre? Ohh wait, stupid question.


----------



## Iggybumtastic

Nope - zero arrests and nothing but praise from the Derby police, fans and Derby County Football Club (as was the case in Newcastle and Fulham last year).

However, this did happen when Man United last played Rangers in Glasgow -

http://www.ultrasworld.com/news27.htm

"TWENTY-FIVE football hooligans were arrested last night as English thugs marred the showpiece Battle of Britain clash. 
The gang ran riot near Ibrox before the Champions League tie between Rangers and Manchester United and the arrests came as fights broke out along Paisley Road West on the main approach to the ground. 
During the game the number of arrests rose to nearly 50, mainly for minor offences. After the match, which Manchester United won 1-0, police reported only one more football related offence. 
The violence involving the "casuals" has raised fears of further trouble at the return match in Manchester in 12 days. 
More than 4000 English fans were believed to have travelled north for the game and most were in good 
spirits and well behaved. 
But it is understood Manchester United "casuals" had gathered in a bar on Paisley Road West, where they spent much of the day drinking. At around 6pm they left the pub and ran riot down the busy road, attacking rival supporters and the public at random. Passers-by took refuge in doorways. Much of the violence took place outside the District Bar, a favourite haunt of Rangers fans. Police, who had been monitoring the fans' movements, moved in with raised batons to quell the trouble 
and mounted police helped to disperse the fighting fans. 
Further along Paisley Road West, at the Park Bar, an ambulance took an injured fan to the Southern General Hospital, but he was not thought to have been badly hurt. 
Police had anticipated potential trouble spots and reinforcements had been drafted in to back up crowd control. 
Bar staff were helping cut the risk of trouble by posting security guards at doors and restricting admission, and the hooligan elements were quickly spotted. 
Manchester United fans – who had sung Celtic songs and waved green and white flags during the game – were kept inside the stadium for more than an hour after the match in an attempt to allow the Rangers support to disperse. 
Police vans were parked outside several bars in the city centre where fans had gathered after the match and their presence helped quieten behaviour. One witness, a landscape gardener from Busby, said: "The scenes in Paisley Road West were like a battleground, but the police were quick to bring the trouble under control. 
"Police were ushering the Rangers supporter back into the pubs while they controlled the Manchester fans. They prevented a mini-riot. 
"Inside the ground I saw one Rangers fan try to get near the rival supporters after Manchester scored, but police whisked him away." A police spokesman said: "There were violent scenes in Paisley Road West before the game started and 25 arrests were made. During the game another 24 were arrested, all for minor offences. "After the game one more arrest was made. Overall, the fans were good-natured and, trouble-makers apart, mixed well."


----------



## Disraeli

They seem very well behaved for Rangers fans.

Anyway this thread brings up a question that I have always wanted to know.

Why is it whenever an English side plays some kind of friendly, usualy a testimonial, it is nearly always against Celtic? In all my years of football I have very rarely seen anyone play Rangers. 

So to summarise.

1.Why scottish teams in Testimonials?

2.Why nearly always Celtic?


----------



## KiwiBrit

Did you go to the game, and if you did what did you think of Pride Park as a stadium?


----------



## Iggybumtastic

Disraeli said:


> They seem very well behaved for Rangers fans.
> 
> Anyway this thread brings up a question that I have always wanted to know.
> 
> Why is it whenever an English side plays some kind of friendly, usualy a testimonial, it is nearly always against Celtic? In all my years of football I have very rarely seen anyone play Rangers.
> 
> So to summarise.
> 
> 1.Why scottish teams in Testimonials?
> 
> 2.Why nearly always Celtic?



The answer is simple - Rangers fans had a deserved reputation for violence in the 70's/80's, and it has stuck with them. It is beginning to go now with Rangers playing more and more games in England.

It is always Scottish teams due to the massive supports any Scottish team takes with them when they travel to another country (especially Rangers/Celtic). Hearts took 4000 to Switzerland for a run-of-the-mill UEFA Cup game, and Hibs took 1500 to the Ukrainian city of Dnipropetrovsk for a UEFA cup 1st round game this season!!! 

http://www.theredcardscotland.org/news/2006/jan/180106_hibs_ukraine_orphange.html


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

good finds


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Well, most of yall will have probably seen these pics before, but some might not have, so don't bother posting some crap 
about 'old renderings' cus it hasn't been built yet so there are only a certain amount of renders available at this point
...so like it or lump it! 














































:cheers:


----------



## Wader

I just hope those two in the bottom pic are not a real couple.


----------



## Durbsboi

^^lol, I think the stadium still looks crappy, its like a big lump of leaves, someone bring that blower, blow those leaves away!


----------



## skaP187

Finaly a thread about the Olympic stadium in London. I like it, specialy the outside (sorry Durbsboi) The inside looks a little bit like the stadium in Bari Italy (only a little bit, on the rights side of the photo)
But man, what a space between the stands and even the runtrack. Would make a nice 120.000+ stadium for football after the games (bye bye, run track and blue area)
something for Totenham? I don't know nothing about London, maybe it is in a completley wrong area, but who cares.


----------



## skaP187

Would be fun if England would play there games there instead of Wembley... How do you mean waist of money...


----------



## DarJoLe

This is just a concept design based around the London Olympic Park venues representing muscles of the body wrapping over each other.

The architects of the stadium and other venues will be appointed later this year with final designs finalised by Summer 2007. I doubt it will deviate that much, but we will see.


----------



## skaP187

I saw on the london website it would have a capicity of 80.000. 
What are they going to do with it after the games
Will it stay the way it is or will it go to a football club
I know that there was some talking about Tottenham going there, but that it was cancelled. (? or not). Also Chelsea was playing with the idea of going to a bigger stadium no? maybe they can do something with the runtrack like they did in Paris, Sant Denis? it would be a shame if it would be build for a one time event and then afterwards only for maybe the finish of the London marathon every year. But we have seen it before...


----------



## OtAkAw

That's a high-tech looking insect! Love it!


----------



## skaP187

It would have enough traninggrounds around it I think


----------



## Tubeman

It reminds me of the underwater alien city in 'The Abyss' for some reason

Very futuristic; I hope we don't get a watered-down bland piece of crap as a final design.


----------



## skaP187

But first let us see if they can finish it in time...


----------



## mauritius gunner

LOL- what would Tottenham do with a 120,000 seater??

Honestly, people take this stadium-building boom to their heads
even the biggest supported football club in the world- Barcelona-
rarely receive more than 100,000 regular fans


----------



## MoreOrLess

skaP187 said:


> I saw on the london website it would have a capicity of 80.000.
> What are they going to do with it after the games
> Will it stay the way it is or will it go to a football club
> I know that there was some talking about Tottenham going there, but that it was cancelled. (? or not). Also Chelsea was playing with the idea of going to a bigger stadium no? maybe they can do something with the runtrack like they did in Paris, Sant Denis? it would be a shame if it would be build for a one time event and then afterwards only for maybe the finish of the London marathon every year. But we have seen it before...


The current plan is to strink it down to 25,000 after the games and just use it for athletics which legally have to be part of the legacy. More recently however there has been talk of Spurs/West Ham moving to the stadium which I'd imagine would lead to a redesign with a larger post games capacity and either a smaller distance between the stands and the field or Stade De France/Tesltra Dome style retractable lower tiers.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

I heard somewhere a while back that the commitee where considering to shrink the capacity down to 50,000 instead as they are thinking it would be a waste of money to reduce it any further, don't know if it will be going to a football club, but the comitte have a signed contract with the IOC saying that it would be for athletics......


----------



## london lad

That is just a suggested look of what the stadium may look like.

Theres been no tender for the main stadium & prob wont be for another year or so , so we have no idea what it will look like until then.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

similar to the original i presume but obviously with a few alterations


----------



## skaP187

mauritius gunner said:


> LOL- what would Tottenham do with a 120,000 seater??
> 
> Honestly, people take this stadium-building boom to their heads
> even the biggest supported football club in the world- Barcelona-
> rarely receive more than 100,000 regular fans



Sorry, I just get a kick out of big stadiums!!! I guess I was drifting away... :runaway:


----------



## Stevens

*LONDON 2012 OLYMPIC STADIUM*

I am looking for facts about the London 2012 Olympic stadium.

If you know of any legal sites that has the required facts I would be greatful if you could post the web adress(s) here.

thanks


----------



## matherto

so nice and green, unlike Athens, 2012 should be great


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

matherto said:


> complete and utter bollocks.
> 
> the roof design is shite (drops down far too much) (i know, just like OT), there'll be no atmosphere (it'll never get filled), you wont be able to see from the bottom tier unless your on the front row, and tbh, it doesn't look like that good a stadium


im not an arsenal fan but i can't see any other club stadium that is better.
i would say

1. Emirates
2. OT
3. COMs


----------



## Roar

tocino said:


> the best stadium with the atmosphere of a golf course


New fans New times.... Because of it's design it will be a hell of a lot more noise efficient unlike at Highbury when the noise blew off into the night.

Highbury; I feel sad that I haven't been able to appreciate it as much as some people have. Neverless I feel the new stadium was a necesity.


----------



## Socrates




----------



## Socrates

This will probably have been posted before in one or more Emirates threads, but here is how Highbury shall look in future.

http://www.thestadium-highbury.com/


----------



## mauritius gunner

Socrates said:


>


Socrates, where the hell did you get that shirt?
You make for a very strange Rangers fan...


----------



## Socrates

Nice display by the gooners today.


----------



## eddyk

mauritius gunner said:


> Socrates, where the hell did you get that shirt?
> You make for a very strange Rangers fan...


It's an image from ebay.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Socrates said:


> Nice display by the gooners today.


yes, it was great!


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

The CL final awaits. Do the country proud lads!

:cheers:


----------



## Socrates

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> The CL final awaits. Do the country proud lads!
> 
> :cheers:


France expects!


----------



## Durbsboi

I am a Liverpool fan & as much as I hated highbury its pretty sad to see it go. Now you reflect on its inner beauty & history & what it meant to the club. But atleast with emirates Arsenal can get more revenue. I wonderd why Bubomb of all ppl started this thread then I read about the architect being scottish & he was the same guy that designed the IBROX & it was pretty clear from there.

Anyway Farewell highbury, you have been a great home to the most entertaining football team in the Premiership. C'mon gunners do it for highbury bring back Asrenals FIRST EVER champs league trophy.


----------



## Fruit Machine

Durbsboi said:


> I am a Liverpool fan & as much as I hated highbury its pretty sad to see it go. Now you reflect on its inner beauty & history & what it meant to the club. But atleast with emirates Arsenal can get more revenue. I wonderd why Bubomb of all ppl started this thread then I read about the architect being scottish & he was the same guy that designed the IBROX & it was pretty clear from there.
> 
> Anyway Farewell highbury, you have been a great home to the most entertaining football team in the Premiership. C'mon gunners do it for highbury bring back Asrenals FIRST EVER champs league trophy.


or maybe he was just sad to see the end of Highbury. After all, he is a massive stadium fanatic!!


----------



## eddyk

Bollox are you.


----------



## Fruit Machine

Shut it baldy or i'll make your bumhole wish it was never born!!


----------



## matherto

Socrates said:


> France expects!


I laughed.....I'm ashamed :bash:


----------



## Durbsboi

Fruit Machine said:


> Shut it baldy or i'll make your bumhole wish it was never born!!


oh dear, someones got a fetish of doing it doggy style


----------



## eddyk

Mad as a broom.


----------



## John-MK

2 said:


> Well, another classic stand kicks the dust in the name of ‘progress’ (making money). There are now only two major examples of the great Scottish architect, Archibald Leitch, stadium stands left in Britain (Craven Cottage and Ibrox). It should be noted that no significant portion of Leitch's original Arsenal stadium remains today, following a series of bold redevelopments during the 1930s.


Leitch did not design any part of Highbury. The two Art Deco stands at Highbury are special being saved from the bulldozers

Goodison Park, Everton, still has two Leitch stands. The one opposite and The one to the right. All fours stands at one time were identical Leitch stands. Goodison Park beats all the old style British football grounds hands down. It was the world's first purpose built football ground with all others following the type. It's history is second to none and it is still being used, although not for long as a new stadium will be along pretty soon. Goodison Park outserved its usefulness many years ago.


----------



## Guest

John-MK said:


> Leitch did not design any part of Highbury. The two Art Deco stands at Highbury are special being saved from the bulldozers


Leitch did design the original Highbury.....and the original poster clearly pointed out that the present day Highbury features no significant portion of Leitch's original Arsenal stadium

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arsenal_Stadium



2 said:


> It should be noted that no significant portion of Leitch's original Arsenal stadium remains today, following a series of bold redevelopments during the 1930s.



Goodison Park has changed so much that these stands are no longer considered to be good examples of Leitch architecture, and they were never one of his better works in the first place. Many of his works have been demolished for redevelopment (especially in wake of the Taylor Report and the move to all-seater stadiums), most notably the Trinity Road Stand at Villa Park, considered one of his best works, which was demolished in 2000. The main stand and pavilion at Craven Cottage, and the facade of the Main Stand at Ibrox (although the stand itself has been remodelled) still survive to this day; both are now listed buildings.


----------



## John-MK

A Pet Shop Boy said:


> Goodison Park has changed so much that these stands are no longer considered to be good examples of Leitch architecture, and they were never one of his better works in the first place. Many of his works have been demolished for redevelopment (especially in wake of the Taylor Report and the move to all-seater stadiums), most notably the Trinity Road Stand at Villa Park, considered one of his best works, which was demolished in 2000. The main stand and pavilion at Craven Cottage, and the facade of the Main Stand at Ibrox (although the stand itself has been remodelled) still survive to this day; both are now listed buildings.


The two Goodison Park stand are typical Leitch constructions - they still have wooden floor boards on the top decks. I would argue that Leitch never designed any stand that ever stood out at all. His designs were cheap and eventually stock standard models, that is why clubs went to him. 

The side Bullens Road stand at Goodison Park is no differnt to the Trinty Road stand at Aston Villa, except the Bullens Road stand has his typical criss-cross on the front. His best design was the original 1909 Main Stand at Goodison Park, below, which was demolished over 1969-71.

1957: Both stands here are Leitch stands. The terracing in front of the Large Main Stand held over 25,000 alone.


----------



## John-MK

Its AlL gUUd said:


> those guys just don't realise that if they started acting like decent human beings they won't keep getting banned. really silly to logon with a new account and act the same way.


It is. They are pretty stupid. New names just appear from nowhere within hours and post.


----------



## Zaqattaq




----------



## John-MK

Wow! A player with no head! They always said Arsenal played robotic football.


----------



## 2005

John-MK said:


> Wow! A player with no head! They always said Arsenal played robotic football.


:lol:

I think that Henry will stay its just a ginx when the press go on and on about.


----------



## highburysouljah

highbury seats will not go on sale


----------



## clockender




----------



## carlspannoosh

clockender said:


>


Nice pic of the North Bank clockender.


----------



## eddyk

I can't remember ever seeing that side before.

Cool.


----------



## chester84

I adore the North Bank at Highbury. Such a shame its going to be demolished considering its only 13 years old, it seems criminal.


----------



## eddyk

What it's going to be...


----------



## chester84

thanks eddy

is the east stand going to be turned into apartments like the west stand? from those pics it looks like the bottom tier is removed, but the upper tiers remains the same when compared with how the west stand looks.


----------



## 2005

Todays Highbury (bar the East and West stands of course) looks rubbish to the old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlNFCClmuc4&search=highbury

I still want to stand on a terrace lets ya sing out load better.


----------



## The T101

Socrates said:


> This will probably have been posted before in one or more Emirates threads, but here is how Highbury shall look in future.
> 
> http://www.thestadium-highbury.com/


10 points to the first person who can tell me the team Arsenal are playing in the opening clip on that video!


----------



## Disraeli

I like that picture of the rear of the North bank. It is the first time I have ever seen it, It doesn't seem that long ago that it was being built. Anyone remember the murial thing they had up to cover the building work?

On a side note why is there no search function on this board?


----------



## Durbsboi

They should keep that stand with the clock on it too, & turn it into some apartments.
They got the agents here in SA selling the apartments too, my cuz ( a die hard gunners supportes) is putting down a deposit for one. Not sure how much, but I know its leaving a BIG hole in his wallet, after buying tickets for the final in Paris.


----------



## clockender

carlspannard said:


> Nice pic of the North Bank clockender.


Cheers.

He are some more from Sunday:


----------



## 2005

So happy you've left that stadium!


----------



## mauritius gunner

Fairwell grand old lady of North London

Godspeed to AFC!


----------



## carlspannoosh

BBC Radio 4 programme about the history of Highbury.
Highbury,Out Of Time


----------



## David Byrne

http://www.thestadium-highbury.com/



The T101 said:


> 10 points to the first person who can tell me the team Arsenal are playing in the opening clip on that video!


I know the answer but I'm not going to say.


----------



## 2005

A couple pictures taken from the air during Tottenham's last home game of the season against Bolton.


----------



## David Byrne

With Spurs receiving close to £10m a season for the new shirt sponsorship deal, should this be reinvested in piecemeal stadium upgrades, how many seats could you fill realistically, and how many at a push?


----------



## Zaqattaq

Just so no one forgets, uh Champions League final tomorrow.


----------



## Durbsboi

Ya so thats got nothing to do with spurs seeing that they finished 5th, if they finished 4th & Aresnal won yeh then it would be a diff storey, hey just noticed that they dont have any fancy banner today for the CL final, last week for the UEFA cup the had that fancy Eindhoven banner, C'mon u french, stop sleeping get with it.


----------



## Roar

Durbsboi said:


> Ya so thats got nothing to do with spurs seeing that they finished 5th, if they finished 4th & Aresnal won yeh then it would be a diff storey, hey just noticed that they dont have any fancy banner today for the CL final, last week for the UEFA cup the had that fancy Eindhoven banner, C'mon u french, stop sleeping get with it.


Your having a laugh, The only reason why we can't or couldn't have banners at Highbury was because the club banned them for safety reasons!?

Anyway the Finale will be extremely colourful.

White Hart Lane is going to take a while to expand, a slight increase in money from sponsorships is not really going to change the picture.


----------



## andysimo123

You just spent £10.9 Million on that new guy Dimitar Berbatov. Thats your Sponsorship for this year gone already.


----------



## 2005

Roar said:


> Your having a laugh, The only reason why we can't or couldn't have banners at Highbury was because the club banned them for safety reasons!?
> 
> Anyway the Finale will be extremely colourful.
> 
> *White Hart Lane is going to take a while to expand, a slight increase in money from sponsorships is not really going to change the picture*.


True. Tottenham have the plans a bit of cash but the transport issue keeps going on and on :bash:



andysimo123 said:


> You just spent £10.9 Million on that new guy Dimitar Berbatov. Thats your Sponsorship for this year gone already.


Er not exactly Tottenham are one of the biggest spenders in the prem so there shall be more availible to Martin Jol. The deal isn't 100% done as he needs a work permit.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

With all the money spurs have they really should do something with their stadium or rellocate somewhere closeby like Arsenal(if there is any space)


----------



## 2005

Its AlL gUUd said:


> With all the money spurs have they really should do something with their stadium or rellocate somewhere closeby like Arsenal(if there is any space)


Daniel Levy Tottenham Hotspur's chaiman has said that he has a plan that he will stand by. The plan is to make Tottenham a team that consistantly gets into the Champions League. Levy's plan is simple but one that takes time. He plans to build a team (which he has partly done) that will challenge for the League. He also wants Tottenham to have one of the best academys in the world. To have a great academy you need to have state of the art training facilities. Tottenham have plans to build a new training facility in Enfield costing a staggering £30m. Heres renders of the plans (sorry about the size)


















With luck the planned Training facility shall be approved by the local council. After it is built hopefully Spurs shall be doing well in the league and Europe. Success is key to Tottenham increasing capacity or moving. So as you can see Levy has three prioritys at the moment and they go in order..

1. First team
2. Training facility
3. Stadium

There has been talk about Tottenham looking into a site in Tottenham Hale an area not far off from White Hart Lane but THFC have denied it saying that "it is too small". For Spurs it is not as easy as it was for Arsenal. Tottenham have a council that know that they can spend big bucks to help regenerate the area of WHL and Northumberland Park (NP) but aren't as helpfull as Islington were for Arsenal. The area needs new transport links. Spurs are stuck in between two trains stations WHL and NP. The problem is many people travel to Tottenham by the Underground and the nearest UG station is Seven Siters (SS) which is over two miles away. Tottenham have tried to get Transport for London to get the Victoria line extended from SS to NP but the idea has been rejected once and does not look likely that it will ever be approved. 

I had a chat with someone on a Spurs forum and he said that his sister is going out with a some designer working on the Tottenham project. He said that he had been shown pics that showed a new West Stand (pics that were seen before on this site) but he also said that he saw pics that showed an appartment block behind the north stand. The land is behind the NS is owned by the club. He said that the club will announce the plans before next season starts. I don't know if this is 100% but we shall wait and see.


----------



## mauritius gunner

JimB said:


> Of course, if Spurs are bought by some mega rich Russian then anything is possible (I believe that Levy will sell within a couple of years and Spurs are a prime target).


 :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: 

Dream on mate.......

I honestly don't think there will be another quite the same as Abramovich (who you consequently had turned down, prior to Chelsea) :hahaha: 

The next best thing is Vladimir Romanov, who isn't exactly moving mountains at Hearts, in spite of them finishing 2nd in the SPL

There are only so many Russian Oligarchs in the world and they are not all interested in buying British football clubs...............


----------



## 2zanzibar

mauritius gunner said:


> :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha:
> 
> Dream on mate.......
> 
> I honestly don't think there will be another quite the same as Abramovich (who you consequently had turned down, prior to Chelsea) :hahaha:
> 
> The next best thing is Vladimir Romanov, who isn't exactly moving mountains at Hearts, in spite of them finishing 2nd in the SPL
> 
> There are only so many Russian Oligarchs in the world and they are not all interested in buying British football clubs...............


and anyway, all that will change eventually once the politicians get there way

http://football.guardian.co.uk/continentalfootball/story/0,,1779976,00.html


----------



## Ivan Drago

Bump for mauritius gunner


----------



## Ivan Drago

hmmmm


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

OMG soc, can't believe you dragged this back up, You just like little old fashioned explosive banter dont you.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

you really do need your daily dose don't you, soc?


----------



## Ivan Drago

I love it!! Noticed you on the Glasgow section - interested in Hampden are you?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

wots that supposed to mean?


----------



## Ivan Drago

What do you think it means? 
You were asking questions about Hampden. Are you interested in that stadium?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

well wot do you think,






Of course i am


----------



## Ivan Drago

I thought you were just following me around because you want to be my special friend.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Ivan Drago said:


> I thought you were just following me around because you want to be my special friend.


umm if i am not mistaken i posted before "Ivan", so who's doing the following?


----------



## Coventry Nutter

can I be a special friend too? I missed my stadium chums!!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

well you two are already SPEACIAL friends aren't you?


----------



## Coventry Nutter

I am Special


----------



## Ivan Drago

Blue bus special!


----------



## Coventry Nutter

just the special bus i'm afraid :rant:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

oh bless, they are arguing


----------



## Ivan Drago

No ones arguing - calm down dear, this is the internet.


----------



## Coventry Nutter

It's just the banter


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

oh bless, now they've made up. Are u SPECIAL friends again?


----------



## Coventry Nutter

yes, i'm special, my mum told me!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

im sure she did


----------



## Ivan Drago




----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Isn't it past your bedtime?


----------



## JimB

mauritius gunner said:


> :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha:
> 
> Dream on mate.......
> 
> I honestly don't think there will be another quite the same as Abramovich (who you consequently had turned down, prior to Chelsea) :hahaha:
> 
> The next best thing is Vladimir Romanov, who isn't exactly moving mountains at Hearts, in spite of them finishing 2nd in the SPL
> 
> There are only so many Russian Oligarchs in the world and they are not all interested in buying British football clubs...............


I don't think that there will be another Abramovich either. However, I don't doubt, once Daniel Levy and ENIC have a secured a majority shareholding of Spurs when the January 2004 CRP share issue matures in eighteen months, that Levy will be prepared to listen to offers for Spurs and that there will be interested buyers.

By the way, ignore stories about Levy turning down an approach from Abramovich. It's a myth. Abramovich was never interested in Spurs. He got Chelsea because there was a willing seller (without Abramovich, Chelsea were three days away from administration) and he got them because Bates could deliver nigh on 100% of the shares. Levy, by contrast, could only deliver 29% of the shares in Spurs - not attractive to someone like Abramovich who would want 100% ownership.


----------



## JimB

2zanzibar said:


> and anyway, all that will change eventually once the politicians get there way
> 
> http://football.guardian.co.uk/continentalfootball/story/0,,1779976,00.html


I doubt that much will come of it, sadly. There'll be a lot of talk but little by way of substance.

Besides, the context in which I mentioned the possibility of Spurs being bought by a wealthy owner was that of the stadium. Even if everything discussed in that article came to pass, it would still not prevent a potential, wealthy owner from investing heavily in Spurs' stadium.


----------



## pompeyfan

nice stadium, could do with an extra 10000 seats though, seeing how well they're going!


----------



## Durbsboi

White Hart Lane, nice stadium, decent team, good manager, exllent support from their fans, justs about sums up Spurs.


----------



## JimB

Rexfan2 said:


> nice stadium, could do with an extra 10000 seats though, seeing how well they're going!


Yep. There is currently a waiting list of more than 13,000 for season tickets.


----------



## pompeyfan

I AGREE JIMB


----------



## Zaqattaq

skaP187 said:


> Why are we talking so much about Arsenal in this thread? WHL is goinig to be a great stadium (it allready was to my opinion) and Arsenal is going to have a great stadium (something they have never had before...) Everybody happy? Everybody return to the threads they are interested in (I'll check the Arsenal thread after this one, because I like stadiums !!! I realy do) so let's not make a supportersthing out of this one yeah?
> More drawings please!


Because WHL is in North London and Arsenal dominates North London


----------



## mauritius gunner

While we're on the subject, you tottenham fans, amongst others, were more than happy to trash our thread.

and you moan and whine when you get a fraction of it back!


----------



## JimB

mauritius gunner said:


> While we're on the subject, you tottenham fans, amongst others, were more than happy to trash our thread.
> 
> and you moan and whine when you get a fraction of it back!


Erm, which Tottenham fans (plural) would that have been? I can only think of 2005 occasionally descending into petty rivalry on Emirates threads. The real disruption was caused by a Man Utd "fan" and various incarnations of certain Glaswegians.

Furthermore, I think you'll find that those who have criticized you for discussing Highbury on this thread are not actually Spurs fans.


----------



## KiwiBrit

It was not my aim to make you look like a C**t Mauritius, and if it appeared that way I appologise. I was just trying to ask why the negative comment, that was all.


----------



## tocino

edennewstairs said:


> *london's world cup bid, 2018!*
> 
> 1) wembley: 90,000
> 2) twickenham: 82,000
> 3) olympic stadium: 80,000
> 4) emirates: 60,000
> 5) stamford bridge: 42,449, with plans to expand/relocate to 50,000+
> 6) white hart lane: 36,214, with plans to expand/relocate above 50,000+
> 7) upton park: 35,647, with plans to expand up to 40,500
> 8) the valley: 27,111, with plans to expand up to 40,600


what a horrible WC that would be...6 of those stadiums have no atmosphere, and 4 are new plastic types


----------



## tocino

paulmat said:


> I think you are all forgetting one brilliant stadium.
> 
> HILLSBOROUGH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may need a lick of paint, but it's still one of the biggest and best in England.


Sheffield United has a better stadium.


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart

Sheffield Wednesday has 2 of the most unique side stands in the country unfortunetely the kop and esp leppings lane lets it down, 2 new stands and it has more potential than Brammell lane as a WC stadium (Despite a poorer location).


----------



## wilty

You really are a [email protected] Tocino


----------



## Roar

tocino said:


> what a horrible WC that would be...6 of those stadiums have no atmosphere, and 4 are new plastic types


Funny coming from a fan of a club which resides and plays in a "plastic stadium" which has no atmosphere itself.


----------



## skaP187

I think the're all great stadiums in London (on the list) 
They can match Germany easely to my opinion


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

tocino said:


> what a horrible WC that would be...6 of those stadiums have no atmosphere, and 4 are new plastic types


u really hate London for some reason, bitter? or is it jealousy?


----------



## 2005

tocino said:


> what a horrible WC that would be...6 of those stadiums have no atmosphere, and 4 are new plastic types


Highbury lost its goood and loud atmosphere 5 years ago due to plastic fans that could afford the club's high prices but WHL no atmosphere? :rofl:

During last season a lot of people were saying that WHL had one of the best atmospheres in the country. Whilst Spurs were 1-0 down to such teams as pompey and WBA the fans were singing their lungs out getting behind the team. I would agree with you if you said we're fickle but plastic :lol:

As for Zaqblahwhatthefuckever saying the plans look like stamford Bridge.


*Stamford Bridge*


















*White Hart Lane*


















Also the middle teirs of stamford bridge are not in the same place i.e. swap your club level teir with the Excutive teir. 

Actually when you think about it Tottenham's plans look like they got mirror against the west stand at stamford bridge :|


----------



## 2005

I agree with what have said stop the bickering. I don't the critism of the stadium but of the club? If I managed to stop being pathetic then I'm sure you can too.


----------



## Fillet Tower

2005 said:


> Highbury lost its goood and loud atmosphere 5 years ago due to plastic fans that could afford the club's high prices but WHL no atmosphere? :rofl:


Come on now, Highbury wasn't the best place for acoustics with enclosed stands and open corners.
And I can afford the club's high prices (just) and i'm not plastic, honest! 

Seriously though, hope the spuds don't relocate, just regenerate. I quite like the way WHL looks now and the future plans look pretty decent too. 

...Now I must go and wash my mouth out with soap and water.


----------



## 2005

Fillet Tower said:


> *Come on now, Highbury wasn't the best place for acoustics with enclosed stands and open corners.
> And I can afford the club's high prices (just) and i'm not plastic, honest! *
> 
> Seriously though, hope the spuds don't relocate, just regenerate. I quite like the way WHL looks now and the future plans look pretty decent too.
> 
> ...Now I must go and wash my mouth out with soap and water.


What I was mainly saying is that the majority Arsenal's real hardcore support have gone as they just cannot afford the silly prices. It goes for plenty of other Premier League fans. 

I hope Spurs don't leave too it would be a disaster to see North London's longest occupent leave. I'm confident that Spurs will stay at the Lane though its going be a long wait to see what happens. 

2nd December....COME ON YOU SPURS!


----------



## kingdomca

Disraeli said:


> When are we going to start building more impressive cricket stadia like they do in Australia, pakistan etc that are 80,000+ instead of our relativley small grounds.


Its a political choice. A 100,000 stadium is easily viable but only if it became a national stadium for England hosting all internationals as Wembley and Twickenham do for football and rugby.

The ECB does not want that and thats basically it.

But I think the idea that english cricket grounds are alwas empty is a myth. Sure, for a competition where games are played every day and last 4 days of 8 hours (with breaks) played during working hours and top players usually rested for international games making the whole thing a bit of a development league, the average attendance isnt impressive.

still most counties probably draw in more people on a weekly basis than many lower league football clubs. Indeed english cricket counties have higher crowds than many top level football clubs around Europe.

Overall the county championship average just under 1,000 daily attendance day (if all games went the distance and none were lost to rain) 
In reality this means that at an average county on the first day in fine weather there will be perhaps 2,000 people. thats not bad at all all things considered.

The Oval will probably attract say 250,000 people over a season as a guess. this varies from days where 100,000 tickets could be sold to many other days of crowds of 1,000 because there are so much different cricket, making its capacity an impossible compromise


----------



## tocino

2005 said:


> Highbury lost its goood and loud atmosphere 5 years ago due to plastic fans that could afford the club's high prices but WHL no atmosphere? :rofl:
> 
> During last season a lot of people were saying that WHL had one of the best atmospheres in the country. Whilst Spurs were 1-0 down to such teams as pompey and WBA the fans were singing their lungs out getting behind the team. I would agree with you if you said we're fickle but plastic :lol:


I said 2 of the 8 had atmospheres, those two being White Hart Lane and Upton Park. Chelsea used to sing, but they've changed.


----------



## skaP187

As I read this page of this thread I gues there is no news about the stadium WHL....
Is it me or, aaaaah wtf it's hopeless, go bomb yourselfs or s'thing. Arsenal, Chelsea, THS, All small clubs so don't have any pretentions please, never won A EC1, only nearly hahahaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tocino

*Favourite English "Big 3" stadium?*

The big clubs in England all have traditional stadia, although Liverpool want to build a new one or renovate Anfield, while in the rest of the country smaller clubs have been going for the trendier new stadium design (such as Leicester, Middlesborough, Arsenal, Coventry, Bolton, Manchester City, etc). I for one, like the fact that the top three clubs have historic, recognizable stadia with usually good atmospheres for important matches. 

Which is your favourite?

Chelsea's *Stamford Bridge*
42,449, opened 1905
















































Manchester United's *Old Trafford*
76,000, opened 1910
















































Liverpool's *Anfield*
45,362, opened 1884


----------



## skaP187

Since when is Liverpool in the big three? this list cannot be based on history because then Chelsea would not be in it. Only on the results of this season?


----------



## skaP187

but based on this list, I would have to go for Chelsea


----------



## reyrey

Top 3, based on last season.


----------



## Liwwadden

Hmm highbury was the best, in everything, but not that's gone (or will be ..) I'll go for Stamford Bridge


----------



## tocino

skaP187 said:


> Since when is Liverpool in the big three? this list cannot be based on history because then Chelsea would not be in it. Only on the results of this season?


Since when have Liverpool been in the big three? Do you even watch football? 

Manchester United and Liverpool are not only the two most supported clubs of the prem, but they've also won by far the most trophies out of all the clubs. Chelsea have bought their way in, but that's what your going to get with a capitalist system.

These three clubs finished almost 20 points ahead of the 4th placed team, these will compete for the title this season, and will also represent England in the Champions League.


----------



## skaP187

tocino said:


> Since when have Liverpool been in the big three? Do you even watch football?
> 
> Manchester United and Liverpool are not only the two most supported clubs of the prem, but they've also won by far the most trophies out of all the clubs. Chelsea have bought their way in, but that's what your going to get with a capitalist system.
> 
> These three clubs finished almost 20 points ahead of the 4th placed team, these will compete for the title this season, and will also represent England in the Champions League.


okay, based on this season and on history


----------



## Lostboy

Probably Stamford Bridge, certainly has an edge on Anfield - and its not before time, that Liverpool start building another stadium.

Not Old Trafford. It is hard to think of a worse stadium of its size, perhaps one of those Eastern European National Stadia that were largely built for propoganda rallies and for massively subsidised teams when they entered the Olympics as a distraction from those countries problems. United doesn't have the excuse of Communism and Oppression for the calamity that is Old Trafford and making its eyesore status even more striking is the superb City of Manchester Stadium nearby.


----------



## CrazyMac

Anfield needs to go....its had its time, not only is the stadium abit of a relic now, but the area in which its located is a complete inner city dump.

A club like Liverpool needs a 60,000 seater if its going to compete....I cant believe a club like Liverpool, with all the money they get, are struggling to raise money for a new stadium.

Whats the latest on the proposed new stadium anyway?>


----------



## carlspannoosh

Stamford Bridge is the best of the 3 stadiums in this choice. Having said that, its only the third or fourth best in London.


----------



## 2005

tocino said:


> I said 2 of the 8 had atmospheres, those two being White Hart Lane and Upton Park. Chelsea used to sing, but they've changed.


Right you are. Sorry.


----------



## LoyalPrestonian

More images...


----------



## Lostboy

_what a horrible WC that would be...6 of those stadiums have no atmosphere, *and 4 are new plastic types*_

Is that a euphemism for "are actually constructed with some aesthetics in mind, unlike the mess that is Old Trafford".


----------



## skaP187

True that!


----------



## skaP187

is there allready a thread about a new liverpool stadium, because the planns are very very nice!


----------



## tocino

Lostboy said:


> Probably Stamford Bridge, certainly has an edge on Anfield - and its not before time, that Liverpool start building another stadium.
> 
> Not Old Trafford. It is hard to think of a worse stadium of its size, perhaps one of those Eastern European National Stadia that were largely built for propoganda rallies and for massively subsidised teams when they entered the Olympics as a distraction from those countries problems. United doesn't have the excuse of Communism and Oppression for the calamity that is Old Trafford and making its eyesore status even more striking is the superb City of Manchester Stadium nearby.


You have a very odd taste in stadia.


----------



## Accura4Matalan

OT


----------



## tocino

CrazyMac said:


> Anfield needs to go....its had its time, not only is the stadium abit of a relic now, but the area in which its located is a complete inner city dump.
> 
> A club like Liverpool needs a 60,000 seater if its going to compete....I cant believe a club like Liverpool, with all the money they get, are struggling to raise money for a new stadium.
> 
> Whats the latest on the proposed new stadium anyway?>


Their design looks like Bolton's Reebok on steroids. It's unoriginal like Ashburton basically.


----------



## Lostboy

You just mean I don't have your (ie very biased) taste for them. Old Trafford does not befit one of the biggest sporting enterprises in the world.


----------



## tocino

Lostboy said:


> You just mean I don't have your (ie very biased) taste for them. Old Trafford does not befit one of the biggest sporting enterprises in the world.


Just because you have Arsenal fans on here to back your deluded opinions does not mean the majority of the population would agree with you.


----------



## Zorba

Anfield is by far the worst stadium of the three. I believe it is a draw between Old Trafford and Stamford Bridge.


----------



## crossbowman

Old Trafford :cucumber:


----------



## EGgooner

tocino said:


> What does my age have to do with my post?


well it can help justify the loads of crap commin out of them for a start


----------



## Durbsboi

yep theres the other thread, this stadium is oryt, but they need to break the monotiny by changing the design of one of the stands, similar to the KOP end, or basicaly have a KOP end that holds a higher capacity than the other stands


----------



## skaP187

nosehairuk said:


> http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317914


Okay thanks, I think we can close the thread that I have made, because it is nonsens,
I could not find this one. Very nice stadium!!!Thanks nosehairuk!


----------



## The Concerned Potato

i'm sure the last renders showed that it had a terracotta brick exterior and not the Reebok Stadium-esque one showed here. i think it had something to do with blending in with the surroundings (a park)


EDIT:


----------



## reluminate

Hate to crash the party, but we already have another thread...


----------



## Noostairz

just a correction: the initial stadium capacity will actually be *22,000*, with an option to expand up to 30,000 (and meet uefa 4 star stadium status) if required:

june 06:


----------



## CharlieA

Damn, if (and hopefully when) QPR get a new stadium this is what I'd want it to be like. The cheap and functional bowl design (all we could ever afford realistically), but with the two tiers to add individuality and make it appear larger. Only problem is Franchise FC have nicked the idea!


----------



## Mo Rush

edennewstairs said:


> just a correction: the initial stadium capacity will actually be *22,000*, with an option to expand up to 30,000 (and meet uefa 4 star stadium status) if required:
> 
> june 06:


looking good


----------



## KiwiBrit

Hey eden, do you know if completion still expected in August next year? Looks like things are really moving fast.


----------



## Noostairz

KiwiBrit said:


> Hey eden, do you know if completion still expected in August next year? Looks like things are really moving fast.


yep, august 2007 according to the small-print at the bottom of mkdonsrus.com homepage.

more june pics:


----------



## Noostairz

regarding my earlier post (post #2), it looks like the finished article will look like this:


----------



## tko12345

*Wimbledon Centre Court, London - 15,000*

I think work has started on the deconstruction of the east wing at Wimbledon’s centre court. Even though I haven’t read any official announcement so I may be wrong but it looks like it on the webcam. 

In its place will be the new east wing which will double the space already available and create a new restaurant and improved bar facilities.

This is part of the larger redevelopment of centre court which includes 
•	New light weight retractable roof
•	Seating expansion from 13,800 to 15,000
•	Replacement of current seating with new wider and more comfortable ones.

They hope to have the building up and running in time for next years championships. So a lot of work has to be done between now and next year.

What Wimbledon looks like now. and with new east wing

















What Wimbledon will look like now and in 2009 after all the improvements have been made.









Webcam of east wing


----------



## eddyk

Will look great when completed.

Real expensive looking.


----------



## CharlieP

I heard they were going to build a new No. 2 Court - does anybody know anything about that?


----------



## Loranga

Maybe OT, but when do you think artficial turf will be enough suitable to play tennis on?


----------



## CharlieP

Tennis has been played on artificial turf for years.


----------



## pompeyfan

i like that idea


----------



## skaP187

Wimbeldon artificial? no way, this is English tradition man, keep it real!
I like the centre court the circle form of the stadium, yep it has got class
def.


----------



## NavyBlue

A retractable roof on a tennis court!!!

Now where have I seen that before??? :cheers:


----------



## pompeyfan

NavyBlue said:


> A retractable roof on a tennis court!!!
> 
> Now where have I seen that before??? :cheers:


Melbourne


----------



## invincible

^ lol.

London and Melbourne go hand-in-hand with misguided reputations of rainyness. Although the Yarra did break its banks once and flood all the courts.

Anyway, build the roof right and natural grass will work fine. Artificial turf is used at the Australian Open because the tennis courts are removed right after the event to make way for other sports (it's getting a swimming pool next year).


----------



## Tyson

The Australian Open at Melbourne Park is not played on artifical turf exactly. I presume by artifical turf you mean fake grass. Australian Open is a hardcourt event played on the surface called Rebound Ace which is made from rubber and fibreglass and other things.

Wimbledon needs the roof because of the rain since there is at least one day rained out every year. Melbourne Park's has two roofed stadiums and I think the main reason is not for rain but so the stadium can be properly temperature controlled. Australian Open is played in summer and the air temperatue can at times exceed 40 degrees C. The roofed stadiums each have air conditioning. Probably another reason why matches at Melbourne Park are often played at night.


----------



## Durbsboi

Finally a retractable roof at wimbledon, about time i'd say, how many matches are rained out!


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

NavyBlue said:


> A retractable roof on a tennis court!!!
> 
> Now where have I seen that before??? :cheers:


the differance being that Melbourne was purpose built with a roof,whereas Wimbledon are having to do it to an exisiting,very old,open air court
i wonder how many other stadia there are around that have had a retractable roof added at a later date(especially an old staduim)there can't be many

i'm not sure i see the point in this though,the money would be much better invested in grass roots tennis,is not like much time is lost.Ever since i can remember,there have only been a couple of times that the tournament has either had to use the middle sunday,or over-run into the 3rd week.And i can't see that centre court is going to be used for other events,like Melbourne does
as has been said,it doesn't rain that much in SW19


----------



## Giorgio

Tyson said:


> The Australian Open at Melbourne Park is not played on artifical turf exactly. I presume by artifical turf you mean fake grass. Australian Open is a hardcourt event played on the surface called Rebound Ace which is made from rubber and fibreglass and other things.
> 
> Wimbledon needs the roof because of the rain since there is at least one day rained out every year. Melbourne Park's has two roofed stadiums and I think the main reason is not for rain but so the stadium can be properly temperature controlled. Australian Open is played in summer and the air temperatue can at times exceed 40 degrees C. The roofed stadiums each have air conditioning. Probably another reason why matches at Melbourne Park are often played at night.



Air-Conditioned stadium...
Thats amazing!


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

*Lords cricket ground...may be extended*

from The Times.........

MCC, the owner of Lord’s, has been offered a potential windfall in excess of £40 million by developers who have acquired the lease from Network Rail on a strip of land running 170 metres alongside Wellington Road at the Nursery End. They plan to build apartments that would not only overlook the ground but have the cachet of being inside it. 
Few MCC members will be aware that the club does not own this land, which is 42 metres in depth, but leases it from RL Partnership and Network Rail (formerly Railtrack), which built the original Underground lines that run beneath this section of the ground. RL Partnership has the rights to acquire a 999-year lease. MCC cannot develop the land and has only a further two years before the expiry of its temporary consent from Westminster City Council for a hospitality centre. 



RL Partnership, which is based in St John’s Wood, presented its plans to MCC last July. Although the club still holds a 130-lease, this is seen in the context of its history as a depreciating asset. In order to interest the most famous cricket club in the world further, RL Partnership is offering it a lump sum in cash and the ground floor of the proposed development, which would extend over approximately 25,000 sq ft. 

According to Peter Wetherell, of Wetherells, an estate agent in Central London, this would be worth £20 million. Planning permission has yet to be obtained from Westminster City Council, although negotiations are under way. 

Original proposals were submitted to Maurice de Rohan, the chairman of MCC’s estates sub-committee, more than two years ago. The land was offered at public auction in 1999 after MCC declined to purchase it for a figure thought to be around £1 million — a decision the club might now be regretting — and was sold for £2.35 million to RL Partnership. 

The planned apartments could incorporate businesses, and underground car parking would provide 400 spaces. Those in the penthouse suites are likely to benefit from a grandstand view of the action. 

Of the original railway lines, one is still operative but two are disused. It is thought inappropriate that the 18,000- plus members who own the club should receive any windfall themselves and the developers hope that £6 million would go towards the Chance to Shine initiative for furthering the game among young people. The remaining funds could be spent on developing a ground whose capacity, around 30,000, is the most sizeable of any Test venue in the country, but not considered large by comparison with grounds in Australia.


----------



## CharlieP

It's pushing it a bit to say that Lord's would be extended if these apartments were built!


----------



## CharlieP

[Gioяgos] said:


> Air-Conditioned stadium...
> Thats amazing!


Why is that amazing? There are plenty of larger indoor buildings (if that's not a tautology) that have air conditioning - e.g. exhibition centres, factories etc...


----------



## cphdude

Looks pretty good, and I must say, long overdue....The roof aswell. This year the rain warent to bad, but some years it is pretty redicules...


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

CharlieP said:


> It's pushing it a bit to say that Lord's would be extended if these apartments were built!



The remaining funds could be spent on developing a ground whose capacity, around 30,000, is the most sizeable of any Test venue in the country, but not considered large by comparison with grounds in Australia.


this is the most important part of the story,though they are jumping the gun a bit.Not sure what part of Lords could be extended,except the Tavern stand.Think the mound stand could continue right round to the Pavillion


----------



## tko12345

The retractable roof is to allow game to be played even in the rain so that Wimbledon don’t have to give money back to supporters like they do now if a day has been rained off. So a good financial move in my opinion.

This development as well as the court 2 which was built in 1997 is part of long term development plan which was created in 1992. This was to help keep Wimbledon such a unique and amazing tournament for the players and spectators. The roof is the final piece of this development plan I think. 

Just to clear things up the roof is not being built yet, it the east wing being built. The roof at the earliest will be constructed after the 2007 tournament but I have feeling the roof won’t start construction until after the 2008 tournament.


----------



## Mo Rush

Tyson said:


> The Australian Open at Melbourne Park is not played on artifical turf exactly. I presume by artifical turf you mean fake grass. Australian Open is a hardcourt event played on the surface called Rebound Ace which is made from rubber and fibreglass and other things.
> 
> Wimbledon needs the roof because of the rain since there is at least one day rained out every year. Melbourne Park's has two roofed stadiums and I think the main reason is not for rain but so the stadium can be properly temperature controlled. Australian Open is played in summer and the air temperatue can at times exceed 40 degrees C. The roofed stadiums each have air conditioning. Probably another reason why matches at Melbourne Park are often played at night.


rebound ace is cool..its like heaven after playing on a cement court.


----------



## Giorgio

CharlieP said:


> Why is that amazing? There are plenty of larger indoor buildings (if that's not a tautology) that have air conditioning - e.g. exhibition centres, factories etc...


Lmao..that was unnecessary.
I think its cool that stadiums can be airconditioned.

Please dont question me again pointlessly.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

I've been watching Wimbledon since I was knee high. It is the greatest of all tennis tournaments. For me, Centre Court is the Wrigley Field of tennis stadiums. I understand the need to build a retractable roof, as London can be quite rainy in general and particularly so during this great tournament. From an economic standpoint, it makes perfect sense. Nevertheless, I have my reservations. I don't like to watch tennis played indoors--it's too reminiscent of the Davis Cup, which has a stale feeling to it. I feel like Centre Court will lose some of its mystique if the roof is relied upon too often.


----------



## Madman

Tbh i think the roof wont be used that much, i mean i think in this years tournament it rained for part of one or two of the days (there are benefits to global warming


----------



## pompeyfan

tko12345 said:


> The retractable roof is to allow game to be played even in the rain so that Wimbledon don’t have to give money back to supporters like they do now if a day has been rained off. So a good financial move in my opinion.
> 
> This development as well as the court 2 which was built in 1997 is part of long term development plan which was created in 1992. This was to help keep Wimbledon such a unique and amazing tournament for the players and spectators. The roof is the final piece of this development plan I think.
> 
> Just to clear things up the roof is not being built yet, it the east wing being built. The roof at the earliest will be constructed after the 2007 tournament but I have feeling the roof won’t start construction until after the 2008 tournament.


lol, thats necessary after this year.

btw, Giorgos is right. I think it's brilliant that stadiums can be airconditioned. There is nothing worse than going to a stadium and sweating your behind off in 40 degree temperatures.


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

tko12345 said:


> The retractable roof is to allow game to be played even in the rain so that Wimbledon don’t have to give money back to supporters like they do now if a day has been rained off. So a good financial move in my opinion.
> 
> This development as well as the court 2 which was built in 1997 is part of long term development plan which was created in 1992. This was to help keep Wimbledon such a unique and amazing tournament for the players and spectators. The roof is the final piece of this development plan I think.
> 
> Just to clear things up the roof is not being built yet, it the east wing being built. The roof at the earliest will be constructed after the 2007 tournament but I have feeling the roof won’t start construction until after the 2008 tournament.



i can't see that the money given back to fans will come anywhere near to repaying for the millions spent on that roof.Plus,what about court number 1,and all the other outside courts?they won't have a roof over them,so what happens to the fans who are ont hese courts when the rain comes?


----------



## tko12345

If you look at the long term and say that about 15 days will be rained off over the course of the next 20 years, Say 1 million pound a day in lost revenue like which is what they had to pay back this year, then that could create a extra 15 million pound which they would have lost. So the roof will pay for itself in the long term.

I do agree though that a lot of people will still be left out of pocket, I don’t know how they are going to get round that problem.


----------



## Mo Rush

hydrogen said:


> I've been watching Wimbledon since I was knee high. It is the greatest of all tennis tournaments. For me, Centre Court is the Wrigley Field of tennis stadiums. I understand the need to build a retractable roof, as London can be quite rainy in general and particularly so during this great tournament. From an economic standpoint, it makes perfect sense. Nevertheless, I have my reservations. I don't like to watch tennis played indoors--it's too reminiscent of the Davis Cup, which has a stale feeling to it. I feel like Centre Court will lose some of its mystique if the roof is relied upon too often.


true...lets hope they'll only use the roof in desperate situations..


----------



## Noostairz

*Caborn backs 2018 World Cup bid*
Wednesday, 19 July 2006, 19:54 GMT 20:54 UK  


Sports Minister Richard Caborn says there is "a very good chance" England will bid to host the 2018 World Cup.

As Sports Minister I'd be disappointed if we didn't [bid] because I'd be at the forefront of pushing it," he said. 

"You look at places like the Emirates Stadium and football grounds up and down the country and we have some of the best stadia in the world." 

A study looking into the costs and benefits will be made in the next few months before a possible bid in 2009. 

"We will be looking at what our strengths and weaknesses are and will look to address those issues before we make a formal bid," added Caborn. 

"If we're going to do it, we've got to do it right, and it's got to be well thought out." 

Caborn believes the 2012 Olympics will provide a solid test of the country's infrastructure. 

"In the Olympics themselves, football will be one of the sports to actually go around the country," he added. 

"It will be at Hampden Park (in Glasgow) and in Cardiff and at Aston Villa's stadium and will finish at the great Wembley. 

"The 2012 Games will be a great showcase, and I have no doubts at all that if we really want to make a bid for 2018 then we have the stadia, and indeed the organisation that can more than manage that. 

"Wembley will be the greatest stadium in the world, and will be a real credit to the nation."


----------



## 2005

tv123 said:


> from Arsenal-Mania:
> 
> "The tickets for the Aston Villa game went on sale to Red Members at 9.30am.(For those of you unfamiliar to how buying tickets online works for an Arsenal game at the Grove, you have to go to a stadium outlay which shows different blocks and quadrants.) You then buy your tickets, I bought my tickets block 127 row 16 seats 993, 994, 995, at around 9.32am, put in my card details and went back to the stadium outlay(where you can choose where to sit.) When i got back to that screen all the blocks were sold out.
> So I'd say that tickets sold out within 5 minutes of them going on sale to Red Members."


Good for him!

Post it on the Emirates thread FFS. And stop stupid bickering. You wanna cus each others clubs then fine but do via PM please.


----------



## Noostairz

end of july pics:


----------



## Abdi

i kind of like the look of WHL and im a GOONER, i would think spurs could fill a 52,000 capacity stadium and thats it.


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

2005 said:


> There building a 30,000 capacity stadium for a club called Milton Keynes Dons that are.....well....some where in the table of the third teir of English football http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_div_2/table/default.stm
> 
> Very nice stadium tho a lot better than the cack that Coventry City, Leicester city and Southampton produced.



Coventry's is a great staduim.went there last season,its differant form Soton and leicester,one side is small with a second tier and exec boxes,the other 3 sides are massive(the biggest single tiers i've ever seen)and the noise was fabulous


----------



## 2005

Abdi said:


> i kind of like the look of WHL and im a GOONER, i would think spurs could fill a 52,000 capacity stadium and thats it.


At the moment its looks like 52,000 or a bit more. I don't know exactly the demand, what I do know is that Tottenham could have had 45,000 season ticket holders this year. Its very frustrating for the club at the moment. As I've said before Tottenham have sold their 25,000 ST (was told its 25k not 23k) and had a waiting list of 20,000. In all I think we will leave (fingers crossed we don't but looking at the situation now its like that) and if we do 55,000 capacity is what Tottenham should be looking at. Tottenham may have been rather unsuccessful in the past 15 years but that doesn't mean we don't have fans. Mark my word when Tottenham get into the Champions League they will be able to fill 60,000. We do have a shed load of plastic fans to be honest. 

Its all ifs and maybes to be honest but Tottenham do have a BIG fanbase.


----------



## Abdi

http://www.brandrepublic.com/bulletins/br/article/490179/arsenal-named-oremiership

i reckon arsenal could of fill up a 76,000 stadium week in week out.


----------



## 2005

Arsenal is becoming a big brand no doubt. Other clubs are too. Chelsea will soon be wealthy and won't have much use for that Russian. Liverpool could be a new Arsenal. Spurs are trying lay down the foundations at the moment. We'll wait and see what happens in the future but as far I am concerned football is all about what happens on the pitch.


----------



## Abdi

2005 said:


> Arsenal is becoming a big brand no doubt. Other clubs are too. Chelsea will soon be wealthy and won't have much use for that Russian. Liverpool could be a new Arsenal. Spurs are trying lay down the foundations at the moment. We'll wait and see what happens in the future but as far I am concerned football is all about what happens on the pitch.


yeah your very right, i just hope the emirates stadium means bigger and better north london games with tottenham.


----------



## Abdi

and i or so hope tottenham get a big stadium too or atleast expand to around 55,000 or over then the derby would really be big, probably biggest in england as its been getting better over the years.


----------



## 2005

Abdi said:


> and i or so hope tottenham get a big stadium too or atleast expand to around 55,000 or over then the derby would really be big, probably biggest in england as its been getting better over the years.


True. 3 FA Cup Semis, one of which (93) might be shown on Sky 3 tonight in that programme "Football Years" Its on at 10pm, in the space of 8 years. We were so DUMB to sack George back in 2001. I was 12 (about to become 13) at the time and I shouted at the TV "You fucking idiots!". I did like the fact he won us something. A through and through Goon. 

Tottenham have been pathetic in comparison to Arsenal in the past 15 years to be honest. Looking back on what happened in May, I think its a blessing in disguise. You can't run before you walk ya know. Also the best way to find out how to become winners is to lose. I feel that what happened will make Tottenham stronger. I look at the both club's fantastic buying policy and academys and think that one day there will be a fight between the two for the title. I know most will laugh at that but honestly watch out for the players at both clubs. 

I remember reading somewhere that a tabloid said Tottenham have plans for a U shaped third tier to run through the Paxton (North S), West Stand and the Park Lane (South S) I think it was said last year. Would be great if its built though its just another rumour. I haven't heard anything official from the club on anything about the stadium.


----------



## mikeeagle

@ 2005: Nice pics. I really like that stadium! :scouserd: 

Would it be possible to add a third tier on all 4 sides? Would be interesting to see more areal/outside photos from different directions. Can you find it in Google Earth?


----------



## Abdi

2005 said:


> True. 3 FA Cup Semis, one of which (93) might be shown on Sky 3 tonight in that programme "Football Years" Its on at 10pm, in the space of 8 years. We were so DUMB to sack George back in 2001. I was 12 (about to become 13) at the time and I shouted at the TV "You fucking idiots!". I did like the fact he won us something. A through and through Goon.
> 
> Tottenham have been pathetic in comparison to Arsenal in the past 15 years to be honest. Looking back on what happened in May, I think its a blessing in disguise. You can't run before you walk ya know. Also the best way to find out how to become winners is to lose. I feel that what happened will make Tottenham stronger. I look at the both club's fantastic buying policy and academys and think that one day there will be a fight between the two for the title. I know most will laugh at that but honestly watch out for the players at both clubs.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that a tabloid said Tottenham have plans for a U shaped third tier to run through the Paxton (North S), West Stand and the Park Lane (South S) I think it was said last year. Would be great if its built though its just another rumour. I haven't heard anything official from the club on anything about the stadium.


i see what your saying


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

I agree the Ricoh Arena (Coventry) isnt the normal boring stadia, its pretty kool and different


----------



## Noostairz

*the ricoh arena*
home to: coventry city fc
capacity: 32,000
built: 2005


----------



## CharlieP

edennewstairs said:


>


I'm sorry, but that side stand (with "Ricoh" written on it twice) is ugly as hell...


----------



## NeilF

I like the Ricoh from outside. Inside, I dunno, new stadia have no excuse for looking as poorly as it does!


----------



## Roar

matherto said:


> you won't sell out the current capacity much


Sold out against Aston Villa with weeks to go.


----------



## Abdi

Roar said:


> Sold out against Aston Villa with weeks to go.


forget what he says arsenal use to sell out wembley every game to a stricted capacity.


----------



## 2005

Abdi said:


> forget what he says arsenal use to sell out wembley every game to a stricted capacity.


Sorry, is it me or is this thread about WHL and Tottenham Hotspur not Emirates and Arsenal


----------



## Noostairz

CharlieP said:


> I'm sorry, but that side stand (with "Ricoh" written on it twice) is ugly as hell...


no need to apologise - i didn't design it!


----------



## london lad

Aka said:


> Estádio do Dragão, in Porto, Portugal. Is FC Porto's homeground.



Funny that as I thought it was Boltons ground


----------



## Malso

*Crystal Palace....from the chairman*

Simon Jordan: Blimey, Peter, what a right load of ****ing horse manure that was this evening.

Peter Taylor: We're a side in transition, Simon, and we need time to gel into an efficient CCC team.

SJ: Well, I spent the past two seasons watching that pillock Dowie making the defence pump high balls to a midget. Now we're pumping high balls to two big b***ards who nod it down and lose it. What's the point in that, for ****'s sake?

PT: We need strong forwards in this division. We can't depend on aging player past his prime like Dougie, and Clinton I don't really rate in the first place.

SJ: Jesus ****ing Christ, you remind me of that w*nker Trevor Francis. He couldn't bleedin' wait to drop the best striking partnership in the division at the time, Dougie and Clinton, and bring in that pair of numpties Akinbiyi and Adebola. A useless pair of planks, and they cost me a ****ing fortune.

PT: Give it time, Simon. it's early days, yet.

SJ: Early ****ing days! We're seven games into the season and we look crap. Even when we were winning we didn't look much cop but now we're ****ing terrible. And this Sushi Pookey or whatever his name is. He don't look much like a Finn to me...not like Aki or Mikkel?

PT: Shefki Kuqi's an ethnic Albanian from Kosovo who's taken Finnish nationality.

SJ: He looks like an overgrown carpet salesmn from Istanbul to me and ****ing played like one tonight.***ing c***. Cost me a bleedin' fortune as well.

PT: We need players like him to get us out of this league and back to the Premiership, Simon.

SJ: I can't see much ****ing point getting back to the Premiership with this lot. Borrowdale or Granville against Thierry Henry. Kookoo the Turk against John Terry. Don't make me ****ing laugh.

PT: I told you at the interview, Simon, it will all change as the autumn moves on.

SJ: It's all changing now. We're going down the pan. You'd better wake your ideas up, Taylor. The money we got for AJ is running out and the team's getting worse. I'm telling you ****ing straight mate, you are out on your arse if things don't improve soonest. I ****ing......

(here the line fades with a stream of abuse from the chairman)


----------



## Calvin W

And what exactly are you posting here? What does this have to do with stadiums or arenas?


----------



## pompeyfan

precisely


----------



## Lostboy

*Majeski Stadium (Reading FC) Increase 24,045 -> 38,000*

Reading stadium vision unveiled 










An artist's impression of how the larger Madejski Stadium could look 

Reading Football Club has given a glimpse of what its Madejski Stadium would look like if its plans to increase capacity get the go-ahead. 
The Premiership club in Berkshire wants to increase its capacity from 24,045 to 38,000 irrespective of league status. 

The proposal involves adding extra seating to the north, south and east stands with a new roof constructed over each stand. 

A public consultation period will help formulate a planning application. 

The images will be displayed at the club until Friday, 20 October and, as part of the consultation process, the club is inviting feedback to enable the local community to put forward ideas and suggestions for consideration. 

'Focus point' 

Nigel Howe, Reading FC's chief executive, said: "These are extremely exciting times for Reading. 

"This expansion would give more people the opportunity to support their team as we attempt to become an established force in the Premiership. 

"We believe the stadium has an extremely important role to play as one of the central focus points of the local community." 

The west stand will not be affected and it is not intended to increase the on-site car parking capacity.


----------



## Wezza

Looks good, it would suck to see it get expanded & Reading get relegated though.


----------



## Zaqattaq

No way will Reading get relegated this year mate


----------



## Wezza

Hopefully for them they won't, but it's only early days yet!!


----------



## Lostboy

I think there's no chance that Reading will go down this season. While only eight games is hard to show anything from, the fact that they have already got 13 points (when most of the teams that get relegated will have points in the mid-20's and Sunderland last year had just 19) means that they'd have to get only around 10 points or less from the next 30 games. Thats one draw out of every three matches (with the other two being losses). Not going to happen this year.


----------



## Zaqattaq

Unless Sidwell leaves in January


----------



## zee

no offense to reading fans but that is a great design for a stadium but will it fill up week in week out??


----------



## The Concerned Potato

Lostboy said:


> I think there's no chance that Reading will go down this season. While only eight games is hard to show anything from, the fact that they have already got 13 points *(when most of the teams that get relegated will have points in the mid-20's *and Sunderland last year had just 19) means that they'd have to get only around 10 points or less from the next 30 games. Thats one draw out of every three matches (with the other two being losses). Not going to happen this year.


i'd say mid-30's

and the design is very boring, especially the exterior. fair play to them i guess


----------



## pompeyfan

hi 20s, low 30's


----------



## Benjuk

Lostboy said:


> I think there's no chance that Reading will go down this season. While only eight games is hard to show anything from, the fact that they have already got 13 points (when most of the teams that get relegated will have points in the mid-20's and Sunderland last year had just 19) means that they'd have to get only around 10 points or less from the next 30 games. Thats one draw out of every three matches (with the other two being losses). Not going to happen this year.


19 pts was 02/03, last season Sunderland only got 15 pts. Birmingham were relegated with 34.

Traditionally you look at 40 points at the safety mark. Reading should do okay this season, I think the best start a relegated side ever got was Middlesbrough in 96/97, 11 points from 8 games - so Reading are already ahead of that.


----------



## Lostboy

_no offense to reading fans but that is a great design for a stadium but will it fill up week in week out??_

Can't guarantee it. But at present the 24,000 capacity is being filled week in and week out, so they might be taking more of a financial risk if they didn't expand it. Besides Reading isn't actually that small, it has a population (not neccessarily in the borough) of around 300,000 comparable to say Sunderland. 

_and the design is very boring, especially the exterior. fair play to them i guess_

To be honest it's very hard to tell from that one small artists impression. I think we'll have to wait until we see proper renderings, far larger than the one I've posted. Some are avaliable at the Reading F.C. Site but you have to register and I can't be bothered to register for something I'm only going to look at once.


----------



## nyrmetros

all the new stadiums are begininng to look thwe same, just like her in the USA.,


----------



## Benjuk

*England - potential bid for 2018 WC Finals*

Following on from the recent announcement that England will bid for the 2018 World Cup Finals, with government backing, here's a look at the most likely elements of the bid...

These are all stadiums which are either completed, or in the case of Liverpool and Charlton, are confirmed.
One would hope that by 2018, the likes of Everton, Leeds and Birmingham would have moved to newer stadia.

Wembley, London. 90000









Twickenham, London. 82000








*strict local by-laws limit the number and nature of fixtures played here. 

Old Trafford, Manchester. 76000.









Stanley Park/New Anfield, Liverpool. 60000









Emirates, London. 60000









St James Park, Newcastle. 52143









Stadium of Light, Sunderland. 49000








*Old picture, North Stand (to left of frame) has another tier of seating now.

Stamford Bridge, London. 42449









Villa Park, Birmingham. 43275









City of Manchester, Manchester. 48000.









Goodison Park, Liverpool. 40200








*included for size only, viewing conditions awful - the only thing that makes the ground great is the fans.

Elland Road, Leeds. 40204









New Valley, London. 40000









That's 13 venues, over 7 cities...
In order to meet minimum FIFA bid standards, either Derby, Leicester, Southampton, Middlesboro, etc, would have to expand their stadium to the required 40k... Or Sheffield Wednesday would have to shoehorn another 200 seats into their place. That's always assuming that FIFA retains it's 40k minimum rather than raising it to 50k, for example.

Finally, does anyone know the official FIFA stance of multipal venues in one city? I know that the minimum requirement is 9 venues across 8 cities, but would 12 venues across 8 cities be acceptable (thus allowing use of City of Manchester as well as Old Trafford, and Twickers/Stamford Bridge as well as Emirates/Wembley)?


----------



## Benjuk

Don't think that worked out too well. Never mind.

In view of the recent developments with a UK team for the Olympics, it might be possible to include Scottish and Welsh venues (there aren't any in Northern Ireland worth including) - so we could also have the Millenium Stadium in Cardiff, and a selection of Ibrox, Celtic Park and Hampden in Glasgow, and Murrayfield in Edinburgh.


----------



## mikeyraw

You can get around the two stadium thing by circumscribing the letter of the regulations.

For instance, Paris had two Stadia in 98, I think either Parc des princes or the stade de france where listed under a suburb rather than Paris.

Maybe Wembley could be 'in' London, and Emirates could be in Islington, or whatever, I dont really know my suburbs of London. Because Twickenham is in the south, you could list it as somewhere else.


----------



## NeilF

5 stadia in London? Why not just include White Hart Lane, the new Olympic stadium and a couple of others and just have a London World Cup? 4 in Liverpool / Manchester? Even your extension to Scotland is myopic, adding another 3 in Glasgow, not to mention that the 42,000 capacity stadium at the Maze in Northern Ireland will also be ready - where does this leave us? 4 teams to automatically qualify? I doubt it. If England is going to bid for it, it is unlikely to do so with the aid of the rest of the UK or indeed, given the centralisation of stadia in Glasgow, not even in partnership with Scotland.

I read something in the Daily Telegraph over the summer that was saying that, apparently, FIFA would be unwilling, or at least, be put off giving, the World Cup to England because its stadia lacks space around them for press and hospitality tents. Look at Emirates, or Anfield - they're all crammed into housing and industrial estates with no real land around them, for the most part.

If England does go for the bid, they should have 10 stadia in 8 cities, those being;

Wembley - Wembley
Emirates Stadium - Highbury
Old Trafford - Manchester (could have a capacity of 95,000 come WC time)
Stanley Park / Anfield (60,000 should be in place by then)
St. James' Park (Problems of expansion have been noted on here, but could increase capacity to at least 60,000 is help was given)
Villa Park (Needs modernising, but with a government supported WC bid, could easily get the help it needs)
Majeski Stadium (if they are planning on upping it to 38,000, the extra 2000 could easily be fitted in)
St Mary's (already 32,000, could easily be expanded to 40,000)

And two of;
K.C. Stadium
Pride Park
City of Manchester
Riverside Stadium
Stadium Of Light

My two choices would be K.C. Stadium in Hull and Pride Park, to give a bit more of a national spread - already got St. James' Park in the North East and Old Trafford in Manchester.

While the K.C. only holds 25,000 at the minute, there are immediate expansion plans to up that to 35,000 by expanding the smaller side of the stadium. The stadium was built with expansion in mind, so is already reinforced in all the right areas. Space for 5,000 or more could easily be found behind the goals.

Pride Park holds nearly 34,000 and could be easily expanded, either by adding capacity onto the back of the main stand, or any of the other stands, or indeed, all of them. Again, given that Pride Park is a relatively new build, and built at a time when Derby were flying relatively high, I'm sure it would have been build with possible expansion in mind and is already reinforced, although I can't be sure of that as I am with Hull.

The main reason for not choosing City of Manchester is that it would concentrate 3 stadia in the North West, which isn't the best thing, and two in Manchester itself. The bid would look better with more spread, even if the capacities were lower.

There you go, 10 stadia in 9 cities, with the possibility of upping that to 13 stadia in 11 cities, which is much more impressive. If the bid was to include Scotland, I'd go for Ibrox and Murrayfield, instead of any of the latter five I mentioned. Still 10 stadia in 9 cities, but considerably larger, better and with better facilities.

P.S. Ibrox over Park Head, because, not to start any more wars or anything here, Park Head isn't a good stadium and has far too many restricted views. Ibrox over Hampden both on levels of access and capacity - there's only about 1,000 difference at the moment, but Rangers are, slowly, adding small amounts of excess capacity to the stadium and Ibrox is easier to get to, especially if you aren't familiar with Glasgow.


----------



## Sparks

There is no chance of venues in Scotland or Wales being used, and it's very unlikely that more than 2 venues in London will be used. Twickenham certainly will miss out.


----------



## Noostairz

1) wembley, 90,000 (london)
2) emirates, 60,000 (london)
3) old trafford, 75,000+ (manchester)
4) city of man, 48,000 (manchester)
5) st james' park, 52,000+ (newcastle/northeast)
6) stadium of light, 48,000+ (sunderland/northeast)
7) new anfield, 61,000 (liverpool) - has planning permission
8) new everton, 55,000? (liverpool) - planned
9) villa park, 42,573+ (birmingham)
10) city of birmingham stadium, 50,000 (birmingham) - proposed

^ = ten stadiums in five different cities/regions, followed by five+ other stadiums in five+ other different cities/regions taken from the following list:

southampton (32,000 - expansion easy), reading (24,200 - expansion planned), hull (25,504 - expansion planned), boro (35,100 - expansion easy), derby (33,597 - expansion easy), leicester (32,500 - expansion easy), coventry (32,000), mk dons (32,000), brighton (23,000 - planned)...

not forgetting the huge potential for massive redevelopments or total relocations for clubs from the following areas: sheffield, leeds, nottingham, east anglia and bristol.


----------



## cphdude

^^that sounds more plouseble....


----------



## skaP187

Don't you guys know that WC 2018 will be going to Australia???


----------



## skaP187

Ey but serious now, in which cities would be played in the proposal voor the WC 2006?


----------



## Benjuk

NeilF said:


> 5 stadia in London? Why not just include White Hart Lane, the new Olympic stadium and a couple of others and just have a London World Cup?


No White Hart Lane because it's too small and can't get any bigger.
No New Olympic Stadium because I've limitted it to 'rectangles' without running tracks where possible (not sure about City of Manchester to be honest - haven't been there).

As to the apparent London bias - everything else in England has a London bias, so I figured the FA and government would keep up the theme! 



NeilF said:


> 4 in Liverpool / Manchester? Even your extension to Scotland is myopic, adding another 3 in Glasgow, not to mention that the 42,000 capacity stadium at the Maze in Northern Ireland will also be ready - where does this leave us? 4 teams to automatically qualify? I doubt it. If England is going to bid for it, it is unlikely to do so with the aid of the rest of the UK or indeed, given the centralisation of stadia in Glasgow, not even in partnership with Scotland.


Not so much myopic. FIFA has gone some way toward accepting that a UK team would be acceptable for the Olympics, so a UK bid wouldn't be so awful - it would all depend on the English FA being able to get Scotland, Wales (and N Ireland if the Maze - which I wasn't aware of - is up to standard) to accept that they were additional to the English bid rather than 'part' of it - and accept that they wouldn't get an automatic spot.



NeilF said:


> I read something in the Daily Telegraph over the summer that was saying that, apparently, FIFA would be unwilling, or at least, be put off giving, the World Cup to England because its stadia lacks space around them for press and hospitality tents. Look at Emirates, or Anfield - they're all crammed into housing and industrial estates with no real land around them, for the most part.


I can definately believe this. The promotional sites outside the various stadiums in Germany were big... Wembley would be alright, as would Liverpool, Sunderland has a big area behind the North Stand at the moment, but I'm not sure it'll still be empty in 2018.

The only thing I'm dubious about with regard to government backing is the idea that they would pay for stadium extensions. I'm sure government cash would go toward infrastructure, but I'm not sure whether they would finance expansion of stadiums owned by clubs. Why should Derby get 6000 extra seats for 'free', or Hull, Southampton, or Reading, etc., when other clubs are having to pay small fortunes in order to extend their stadiums?

Does anyone know what the English bid in 2006 looked like?


----------



## Guest

2018 

Anything from Wolverhampton to Porthsmouth will have close to 50,000 or above stadia. No point in discussing it yet.


----------



## Guest

skaP187 said:


> Don't you guys know that WC 2018 will be going to Australia???



Ye of little knowledge. 



> The 2010 World Cup is being held in South Africa, with the 2014 tournament set to go to a South American country.
> 
> *From 2010, every third World Cup is expected to be awarded to a European country. *
> 
> Barwick added: "If that is the year when it comes back to Europe, we're going to go for it.
> 
> 
> "We don't have to decide now how we go about it, we have to learn the lessons of when we didn't get these things and learn the lessons of when we did - like the Olympics.
> 
> "I think (bid leader) Lord Coe was very clever, a brilliant guy and a really huge contributory factor, as was the playing of the major officials at the right time."
> 
> Coe has already indicated he would be willing to assist the FA in its bid.
> 
> England's hopes have also been boosted by the support of Uefa president Lennart Johansson.
> 
> "We would certainly support such a project," he said.
> 
> Fifa will make its decision in 2010.


----------



## skaP187

You take me far to serious (specialy when I mention not to do so...) Thanks anyway!


----------



## andysimo123

SimLim said:


> 2018
> 
> Anything from Wolverhampton to Porthsmouth will have close to 50,000 or above stadia. No point in discussing it yet.


Portsmouth? 50,000? Plans are to have it expand to 28,000 and then 35,000 I don't think it will ever reach 50,000. Wolves won't be expanding unless they get back into the Top league.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

skaP187 said:


> Don't you guys know that WC 2018 will be going to Australia???


Even though I hope that comment was a joke, I'd still like to reitterate what SimLim has said: 

The possibility of a WC returning to England in 2018 looks increasingly likely as UEFA have made it clear recently that they want every third WC to be in Europe, and UEFA, as the most profitable and important organisation and market for FIFA, hold quite an importamt role in deciding where a WC will be held. 



Sparks said:


> There is no chance of venues in Scotland or Wales being used


There is an interesting article in the Daily Telegraph today about an England WC in 2018 regarding Scotland and Wales joining the bid, I'll just write a few of the important parts of the article:

"The Goverment have been warned that their bid to stage the WC in England in 2018 must not be pitched as a British tournament. Sports minister Richard Caborn said yesterday that it was Chancellor Gordon Brown's hope that a successful bid would result in matches taking place 'all over the country, which would bring Scotland, Wales and the whole of England into play'.
David Will, the FIFA vice-president who represents the four British nations on the world body said: 'If England win the right to stage the 2018 Cup, it would be impossible for matches to be played in Scotland and Wales. As far as FIFA is concerned Scotland and Wales are, in footballing terms, as much a foreign country as England and France are.'"

................................

So, the issue here seems to be that people who are in favour of an English bid also seem to want to include venues in Scotland and Wales, which obviously can't happen. So you either try for a British bid to get that, or go for an English bid and have nothing to do with S or W.....

I'm torn here somewhat, because on the one hand I would like to see a WC here include great venues like the Millenium stadium, and great cities like Edinburgh and Glasgow, which would enhance a WC experience. But on the other hand, I think England could host a tournament on its own very well, and I don't really want Scotland and Wales to benefit from a British WC when the vast majority of venues would be in England!!

The one thing I really don't like is when people (politicians mainly) start harping on about a British WC, not because of enhancing a bid or whatever, but because it would be 'politically correct' and would avoid the possible resentment of S and W. These days everything has to be 'British', we can't be seen to be hosting an 'English' WC because it might offend someone who says it is unfair to Scotland, Wales or Ireland..... hno: 



Sparks said:


> it's very unlikely that more than 2 venues in London will be used. Twickenham certainly will miss out.


It's not extremely unlikely more then 2 stadiums will be used in London, when you consider London's size in relation to other English cities, it is not like in Germany. remember, you are allowed to have (I think) more then one or even two stadiums in any city if the bid first manages to achieve the minimum requirements or 10 stadia in 9 cities. After you have got that you can add other stadiums into the bid if you want. Plus, I don't think using Twickers is out of the question, I mean yes, it is used solely for Rugby, but for a WC....the biggest sporting event in the world...I don't think they would have any objections to allowing it to be used.....So it would not be impossible for a bid to go something like:

Wembley, London - 90,000 
Twickenham, London, 82,000 
Emirates Stadium, London - 60,000
Old Trafford, Manchester - 76,000 (possibly 90,000+ if they rebuild the remaining stand)
City of Manc stadium, Manchester - 48,000
New Stanley Park stadium, Liverpool - 61,000
New Everton Stadium, Liverpool - 55,000
New Birmingham stadium, Birmingham, 55,000
Villa Park, Birmingham - 42,500 (51,000 with 'filling in' of corner sections of north stand)
St Jame's Park, Newcastle - 52,000 (60,000 with expansion of north/west stand)
Stadium of Light, Sunderland - 49,000 (64,000 with extension)
New or Renovated Leeds United stadium (Elland Road), Leeds - 50,000

and loads of other possiblities:

New or upgraded Sheffield Wednesday or Sheffield United Stadium, Sheffield - 50,000
New or upgraded Britsol City/Rovers stadium, Bristol, 45-50,000
::::::::::::::::::: Portsmouth FC stadium, Portsmouth - 40-50,000
::::::::::::::::::: Reading FC stadium, Reading - 40-50,000
::::::::::::::::::: Plymouth FC stadium, Plymouth - 40-50,000

The problem with people when they look at Australia or England or anywhere else really as a potential WC host, is that they seem to judge a bid squarely on what the country has at present. The whole point of a WC is it involves massive effort and constuction/upgrading of stadiums round the country in question. It is all about what you are prepared to do for a WC. I mean sure, you might say building/upgrading such and such a stadium here might not get fully used after a WC...but so what, if it helps a WC bid, then that's what you do!!

I think, if you look at previous WC hosts, England at this satge (12 years away from 2018) are better prepared for the tournament then anybody else has been previously. Heck, we could probably host one next year if we were asked to...wouldn't be great obviously, as we need a few more high cap stadiums....but still...as I've said be4, look at the sate of Germany's stadiums 12 ago....then compare it today!! Loads of clubs could get promoted or whatever and build new stadiums of their own, so it is impossible to really pick out an accurate venue list at the moment....

:cheers:


----------



## pompeyfan

andysimo123 said:


> Portsmouth? 50,000? Plans are to have it expand to 28,000 and then 35,000 I don't think it will ever reach 50,000. Wolves won't be expanding unless they get back into the Top league.


Portsmouth can handle it


----------



## Noostairz

*wembley stadium, wembley, london, england (90,000):* 




















*emirates stadium, ashburton grove, london, england (60,000):*




















*old trafford, trafford park, manchester, england (75,000):*




















*city of manchester stadium, eastlands, manchester, england (48,000):*




















*st. james' park, newcastle, england (52,000):*




















*stadium of light, sunderland, england (48,300):*


----------



## Noostairz

*2 nov:*


----------



## The Concerned Potato

just some of the stadiums likely to be used....

London 

- Wembley (90,000)




























- Emirates (60,000)



















Birmingham 

City of Birmingham Stadium/Birmingham Sports Village (55,000)










































































-Villa Park (42,000) 




















Manchester 

- Old Trafford (76,000)










- Eastlands (48,000)











Liverpool

- New Anfield (60,000)



















- New Everton Stadium

(the deceased "Kings Dock" proposal - 55,000)




















Leeds

- renovated Elland Road (currently 40,000, will probably be expanded to 50,000)










Newcastle

- St. James' Park (52,000)



















maybe a stadium for Sheffield too?

i'd expect them to build a new stadium in the East and South Coast of the country too. i mean they built a stadium in Leipzig (which was a football blackspot) because they didnt want most of the stadiums to be located in the West. and over here i would anticipate they wouldnt want most of stadiums in London and the North-West.


----------



## The Concerned Potato

some people have included Sunderland's ground, and while it's a decent WC-worthy ground, the town itself doesnt deserve a WC (no disrespect). i'm sure it will be overlooked.


----------



## The Concerned Potato

i can't believe a team 6th in League 2 (the 4th and bottom tier of the English Football League) is building a 30,000-seater stadium TBH. their highest attendance all season has been 11,444, with an average of 7,883.


----------



## NeilF

Am I right in saying that the possible expansion of this stadium won't require any changes to roofing? The gaps between the second tier and the roof are enormous - is there also a gap stepped back from the second tier, meaning that expansion just requires setting more terracing on the back? 

Maybe it's just the perception of that picture, but if not, it's probably the best new-build with future expansion in mind I've seen.


----------



## LDN_EUROPE

Well done Milton Keynes - looking good for the UK's favourite New Town!!!


----------



## skaP187

wow, where you got the everton stadium from?


----------



## Benjuk

NavyBlue said:


> I find it amusing that many proposals in this thread have included two stadiums in Manchester, Liverpool and London (some have three), but some of these posters were adamant that FIFA wouldn't allow two stadiums for Melbourne and Sydney in a possible Australian bid.


The key difference is that FIFA minimum requirement is 9 stadiums over 8 cities - potential English bids can include 9 over 8, once you reach that point there is nothing to stop the bid including additional stadia in cities which already have nominated venues.

Australia's problem is getting together the initial 9 over 8.

Biggest problem at the moment will come from any additional demands FIFA may have for venues to be spread across the whole country... We're strong in the London area, strong in the North West and North East, the Midlands are okay, but the South Coast, the South East, and East Anglia all lack anything close to 40k.


----------



## Guest

andysimo123 said:


> Portsmouth? 50,000? Plans are to have it expand to 28,000 and then 35,000 I don't think it will ever reach 50,000. Wolves won't be expanding unless they get back into the Top league.


Very ture, but Wolves already have the finances and plans in place. Its just a question of when. It will mean the knocking down of the current steve bull stand and extra tiers on the current cavilier ends. In other words. A unique footballing experience in the UK.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

mespede said:


> Just to make a few things clear.
> 
> They will not use Twickenham or Olympic stadia in any World Cup. (Just in case you were thinking of suggesting neither will they use Centre Court, Eton Rowing Lake or Lords)
> 
> They will not be using any stadia outside of England. This excldues Northern Ireland, Wales and Scotland. The Crown dependencies of Jersey, Guernsey and the Isle of Man can be included, but the FA might not use any of the stadia there.
> 
> They will not use more than two stadia in one city. That means a bid of two in London, two in Manchester, two in Liverpool are pure fantasy.
> 
> Reading is extremely unlikely due to it's proximity to London.
> 
> We don't know what expansions will happen between now and 2018, so it's difficult to speculate what they would decide upon.
> 
> I reckon:
> 
> Wembley.
> Emirates.
> Stanley Road (if it gets built)
> Old Trafford.
> Sunderland.
> Newcastle.
> Portsmouth.
> A Sheffield or Leeds venue.
> A Birmingham venue.
> Possibly an eastern venue, but I have no idea which.


I think you are being extremely presumptuous here mate. Unless you are privvy to information I have not seen, I would have to disagree with the majority of your statements.

Why exactly is it IMPOSSIBLE that Twickers will be used?? Eh? Is there a deffinite rule somewhere that says in the event of a football world cup, Twickenham will not be available??? Yes I know the RFU are not keen on having football played there, and I have no problem with this, because I think it is befitting that it is designated as a 'pure' rugby stadium like Wembley is with football. 

BUT, for the biggest sporting event in the world, something that only comes around in a country once every 50-60 years (if that), who is to say the rules would deffinietly NOT be bent? Having an 82,000 capacity stadium in a WC bid is a very decent thing to have. Germany didn't even break the 80,000 mark with their 'final' stadium, which was probably the only poor aspect of the WC, so to have an 82,000 capacity stadium as the SECOND largest venue would be a real boost. 12 years from now and you are already ruling out which stadiums can be included....

As to the Olympic stadium....probably won't get used, and I'm not really bothered, as London has plenty of other venues, all without the worrying possibility of athletics tracks in them.

As to 'They will not use more than two stadia in one city.'......errr...sorry, why not exactly?? If you understand the rules properly, you can have more then 2 stadiums in a city if you first meet the minimum requiremnts, after that it's all good!! And how do we all know this....well it was part of England's 2006 bid that's why, so I really don't think having 2 stadiums in Manc and Liverpool and Brum is 'pure fantasy'. I do agree though that an English bid will not have stadiums from Scotland and Wales.

:cheers:


----------



## Mo Rush

Benjuk said:


> The key difference is that FIFA minimum requirement is 9 stadiums over 8 cities - potential English bids can include 9 over 8, once you reach that point there is nothing to stop the bid including additional stadia in cities which already have nominated venues.
> 
> Australia's problem is getting together the initial 9 over 8.
> 
> Biggest problem at the moment will come from any additional demands FIFA may have for venues to be spread across the whole country... We're strong in the London area, strong in the North West and North East, the Midlands are okay, but the South Coast, the South East, and East Anglia all lack anything close to 40k.


fifa requirements. 8 stadia.


----------



## Benjuk

Mo Rush said:


> fifa requirements. 8 stadia.


Still has to be across 8 cities though, right?


----------



## london lad

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> I think you are being extremely presumptuous here mate. Unless you are privvy to information I have not seen, I would have to disagree with the majority of your statements.
> 
> Why exactly is it IMPOSSIBLE that Twickers will be used?? Eh? Is there a deffinite rule somewhere that says in the event of a football world cup, Twickenham will not be available??? Yes I know the RFU are not keen on having football played there, and I have no problem with this, because I think it is befitting that it is designated as a 'pure' rugby stadium like Wembley is with football.
> 
> I do agree though that an English bid will not have stadiums from Scotland and Wales.




Twickenham would not be used for the world cup for a number of reasons. Firstly its a Rugby stadium owned by the RFU. Why would the FA , being the principle sponsor( along with the government )put forward a world cup bid with a stadium owned by the RFU when London already has Wembley & the Emirates stadium which are both better than Twickenham ( I like Twickenham btw but these two have far beter facillities & are better suited to football naturaly) . None of the other European powers have used stadiums which aren't football stadiums in a W/C (yes some have had athletic tracks but the stadium is still shared by a football club)so why should the FA with an abundance of stadia do the same.

I agree it will/should only be an English bid. England is big enough & has the history & the stadiums on its own & doesn't need to encompass a UK bid. We are talking 2018 which is 12 years away after all. We have the neccesary stadiums now. By 2018 you would expect Liverpool, Everton & Leeds at the very least to have brand new stadia. If you look at football stadiums in England 12 years ago in 1994 you can see what could be achieved in the next 12.


----------



## Benjuk

london lad said:


> Twickenham would not be used for the world cup for a number of reasons. Firstly its a Rugby stadium owned by the RFU. Why would the FA , being the principle sponsor( along with the government )put forward a world cup bid with a stadium owned by the RFU when London already has Wembley & the Emirates stadium which are both better than Twickenham ( I like Twickenham btw but these two have far beter facillities & are better suited to football naturaly) . None of the other European powers have used stadiums which aren't football stadiums in a W/C (yes some have had athletic tracks but the stadium is still shared by a football club)so why should the FA with an abundance of stadia do the same.
> 
> I agree it will/should only be an English bid. England is big enough & has the history & the stadiums on its own & doesn't need to encompass a UK bid. We are talking 2018 which is 12 years away after all. We have the neccesary stadiums now. By 2018 you would expect Liverpool, Everton & Leeds at the very least to have brand new stadia. If you look at football stadiums in England 12 years ago in 1994 you can see what could be achieved in the next 12.


Agree re: Liverpool and Everton, but the rate Leeds are going, I think it's extremely unlikely that they will require (or be able to afford) a larger (or better) stadium than they already have anytime in the next decade.


----------



## Calvin W

london lad said:


> Twickenham would not be used for the world cup for a number of reasons. Firstly its a Rugby stadium owned by the RFU. Why would the FA , being the principle sponsor( along with the government )put forward a world cup bid with a stadium owned by the RFU when London already has Wembley & the Emirates stadium which are both better than Twickenham ( I like Twickenham btw but these two have far beter facillities & are better suited to football naturaly) . None of the other European powers have used stadiums which aren't football stadiums in a W/C (yes some have had athletic tracks but the stadium is still shared by a football club)so why should the FA with an abundance of stadia do the same.
> 
> Not sure of this logic. If Twickenham is available for use and why shouldn't it be then use it. It is obviously capable of holding soccer and it is huge. Put the politics aside and use the biggest/best stadiums available. Even if it is mainly for rugby or even heaven fobid it has a running track.


----------



## NeilF

London lad;

I believe that you'll find in the combine Republic of Ireland / Scotland bid for the European Championships, you'll find that both Murrayfield, owned by the SRU and Croke Park, owned by the GAA are potential stadia for use, niether of which are owned, or operated by / for football. More so, football, until next year, will never have been played at Croke Park and until this year, football never played at Murrayfield - this idea that it won't be used because it's not a football stadium is nonsensical.

Actually, the main reason why Twickenham won't be used is because of a local government planning restriction on how often the stadium can be used / what sort of events it can hold.


----------



## london lad

The point I was making is the English FA has no need to include other football nations or non football stadiums - Other country's such as Ireland/Scotland or Netherlands/Belgium or Austria/Switzerland may bid for the Euro Championship but that's because seperately they are not big enough to bid individually & apart from Rangers & Celtic in the case of Irelands/Scotland's bid none of the other football grounds really come up to scratch.

The English premier league is one of the worlds biggest & has the stadia, history & logistics to pull it off. It has no need to use Rugby stadiums or other stadiums in the UK. It is after all a celebration of football. It will be the English FA making a bid backed up by the government.


----------



## Calvin W

Lets hope if England or the Uk or whatever does bid , that they use the biggest stadiums period. Why use something with 50000 or so seats (Even if it is some holy ground to certain people) when a stadium like Twickenham with 80000+ is available.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

I agree Twickenham should be used, after all its about the fans and if more fans can get to see the matches then its much better


----------



## NeilF

london lad said:


> The point I was making is the English FA has no need to include other football nations or non football stadiums - Other country's such as Ireland/Scotland or Netherlands/Belgium or Austria/Switzerland may bid for the Euro Championship but that's because seperately they are not big enough to bid individually & apart from Rangers & Celtic in the case of Irelands/Scotland's bid none of the other football grounds really come up to scratch.
> 
> The English premier league is one of the worlds biggest & has the stadia, history & logistics to pull it off. It has no need to use Rugby stadiums or other stadiums in the UK. It is after all a celebration of football. It will be the English FA making a bid backed up by the government.


Your words, not mine - the bid is supported by the UK government, not the government of England. As such, any tax revenue used on the project wil be derived from England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland. As such, in fact, beyond simple English arrogance on the matter, there is no logical reason at all as to why it should only be an English bid - if it is only an English bid, then it should receive no government help or backing.

And amazingly, as has been seen, despite how big the English Premiership is and the size of the stadia, because of their general centralisation in London, it is still going to be a struggle to get enough stadia in enough cities with enough geographical spread to make the bid interesting.

Honestly, FIFA really dislike English bids for several reasons and infact, as I said, other than the English arrogance on the matter ("we're good enough to hose it ourselves") there is no reason to exclude Scotland and Wales specifically (especially if the bid is backed by the government, using UK government money). 

I'm not saying that any bid will make use of Scottish and Welsh stadia, merely that the bid itself would be better, have more spread and places with larger capacities if it did, and would actually be a fair policy to have government support.


----------



## KiwiBrit

I'm not too sure what your point is NeilF? The majority of the tax payers money (approx. 90%) will be coming from English taxpayers, simply due to the population. When Scotland last hosted the Commonwealth games (I think in Edinburgh) all BRITISH taxpayers would have contributed. With all the fans a WC would bring to the British Isles I'm sure a fair proportion will take in visits to Scotland, Wales and Ireland. Thus providing money back into the coffers of the same taxpayers pockets!
If you want to know an unfair system for taxpayers take a look at the Rugby WC in New Zealand in 2011. I live in Christchurch and any developments to our stadium is paid for by local council funds only. In other words just the people of Christchurch, with our miserly population of 350,000 people. However, big brother Auckland looks as though they are getting a brand new purpose built stadium, at a cost of NZ$500 million, paid for by the NZ government. In other words all New Zealanders, so we in Christchurch are paying for ours and Aucklands stadiums. All this when Eden Park is already a more than suitable stadium by NZ standards.

Now that seems unfair!


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

NeilF said:


> Your words, not mine - the bid is supported by the UK government, not the government of England. As such, any tax revenue used on the project wil be derived from England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland. As such, in fact, beyond simple English arrogance on the matter, there is no logical reason at all as to why it should only be an English bid - if it is only an English bid, then it should receive no government help or backing.


You've got some serious issues my friend, and your understanding of the way the British government works is a tad out of whack! As KiwiBrit has pointed out above, any Commonwealth games in Scotland have/will of been financed in part by the British government. And it's the same with other things too, for example if the government decides to build a new transport system in Glasgow...how is that beneffiting England?? A new transport system in Manchester, how will it benefit Scotland?? It won't, but so what?? Just because money from the British government goes into an English project, it does not make it wholly unfair to Scotland or Wales, who get money spent where and when it is needed also.

The fact of the matter is, although cities/stadiums from Scotland and Wales would deffinietly enhance a WC bid (no arguement here), FIFA has stated plainly that it is not in favour of joint bids at all, and they see England, Scotland and Wales as foreign to each other as England and France. I mean, I for one would very much love to see a British WC, if it were remotely possible, but...it just isn't, so I'm fully backing an English bid, which I think will work....(how arrogant of me!!)



NeilF said:


> And amazingly, as has been seen, despite how big the English Premiership is and the size of the stadia, because of their general centralisation in London, it is still going to be a struggle to get enough stadia in enough cities with enough geographical spread to make the bid interesting.


Of course it is going to be a bit of a struggle, a WC is by deffinition a struggle, it involves a lot of work, a lot of planning, money etc etc, but it most deffinietly can be pulled off with a bit of effort. Just look at South Africa...many people seriously doubted they would every be able to host a WC, and look at them now!! And the same problems you have suggested affect Australia, and many many other countries out there. If you think about it, there are very few countries left in the world that could host a modern WC, even if they hosted one 10/20 yeasr ago.



NeilF said:


> Honestly, FIFA really dislike English bids for several reasons and infact, as I said, other than the English arrogance on the matter ("we're good enough to hose it ourselves") there is no reason to exclude Scotland and Wales specifically (especially if the bid is backed by the government, using UK government money).


For one thing...what is this crap about 'FIFA really disliking English bids'....must have missed that press release??? Many people in FIFA have praised bids in the past and welcome future ones, and there have always been reasons for choosing another country that have nothing to do with an English bid being 'bad', such as that country might not have hosted it yet, or they are more prepared for it etc etc. Germany was more prepared for it in 2006 and their bid was better, plain fact. By 2018...another story!!

Secondly, I really love this bollox you're coming out with about 'English arrogance'....which ironically makes _you_ appear to be arrogant and falsely judgemental. Did Germany request the help of Poland or Belium??? No, it felt it could host a WC very well on its own....how arrogant of them eh?? (sarcasm). So it is arrogant if a country thinks it can host a WC on it's own is it?? If you had actually noticed the various comments of this nature that have been posted, they don't in any way say "we're better then Scotland and Wales, we don't need them, we're going to exclude them from a WC becasue we're England!!"....that maybe what you saw, but in actual fact, all that people have been saying is that they arn't worried that a British bid wouldn't work because they feel an English bid could be successful...which it most definitely could?? And where is the arrogance in that may I ask??

If a British bid has the very likely possibility of not being accepted, it is only logical that people should look to an English bid instead and say, 'yes, we can host a WC on our own'!!



NeilF said:


> I'm not saying that any bid will make use of Scottish and Welsh stadia, merely that the bid itself would be better, have more spread and places with larger capacities if it did, and would actually be a fair policy to have government support.


Noooooooo shit mate....of course having Scotish and Welsh cities/stadiums in a WC here would make for a better tournament, I haven't seen anyone suggest otherwise, but as I (and other people) have pointed out, a British bid has many many problems and would quite likely fail.....so.....what is left....well, we could go for an English bid, which could quite likely work....but then we would obviously look arrogant, and the money would be going (shock horror) to English cities!!! ....so, I guess we should just call the whole thing off and not have any WC here, eh? hno: 

:cheers:


----------



## legslikeaspider

An England-Scotland bid would be amazing for Scotland for both the nation and for the football team, I think that is self-evident. England have nothing to gain by sharing the tournament with any of the other home nations. They have the facilities, the infrastructure and the tradition. 

As a tartan army member I would much rather attend a WC where Scotland had legitimately qualified on merit rather than got in the back door as hosts (as Austria might do for the next Euros).

Anyway, if the SNP get their way in the Scottish parliament elections next year, the whole separate nation thing might be an irrelevance by 2018.


----------



## Benjuk

legslikeaspider said:


> An England-Scotland bid would be amazing for Scotland for both the nation and for the football team, I think that is self-evident. England have nothing to gain by sharing the tournament with any of the other home nations. They have the facilities, the infrastructure and the tradition.
> 
> As a tartan army member I would much rather attend a WC where Scotland had legitimately qualified on merit rather than got in the back door as hosts (as Austria might do for the next Euros).
> 
> Anyway, if the SNP get their way in the Scottish parliament elections next year, the whole separate nation thing might be an irrelevance by 2018.


Actually, a few of the lads I went to Germany with were hoping that England never get the finals because it would deny them the opportunity and fun of travelling to a foreign nation and having weeks on the p*ss away from their wives.

Alternatively, a Scottish world cup bid could be a bit of a laugh... They already have as many quality stadia as Australia... ;-)


----------



## london lad

Neil F - Your missing the point again. Fair enough if it was a UK bid- fine include all the stadia but as I was sayig its the football associations that present a bid to FIFA not a national gobernment- Sure it has backing of the government & as there is no English government then it will be the UK government that will back the FA's bid.

Its not English arrogance - Apart from Korea/Japan there hasn't been any need for a country to share the world cup. Why would England, one of the major football countrys not bid on its own. Italy, Germany, France or Spain wouldn't need to or want to a joint bid with another country.

BTW In Ireland/Scotlands Euro bid would it not have been the UK taxpayer supporting Scotland ????


----------



## The Concerned Potato

what about the whole issue of each country getting a bye in to the group stages. are Scotland, Wales (maybe N. Ireland) good enough to be merit denying allocations for teams qualifying for the world cup? no. Only England are in the views of FIFA (even though England are sheisse IMO)

you can't let 3/4 teams have a 'free' tournament just because of a few extra stadiums, FIFA would be highly against it. i doubt they even like the idea of joint hosts.


----------



## NeilF

Okay, so let's deal with this in order, and hopefully not get too far off topic;

KiwiBrit

1/ The population of England accounts for about 80% of the UK population, not the 90% you suppose. Even so, the point is still moot, asking 20% of the population to pay for something to which there are no direct benefits to that country / geographical location is a nonsense.

2/ A Commonwealth / Olympic Games is NOT comparable to a World Cup - mostly, it is based on the simple fact that World Cups are national things, Commonwealth / Olympic Games are, to all intents and purposes, city located and that makes a world of difference - they can by / are / have been used as ways to redevelop economically unsustainable areas, as well as merely a host to a games - the effects of these sorts of events are long lasting, unlike a world cup (slightly better stadia around the country vs. economic and social regeneration of povery black spots is hardly comparable). As such, support of the likes of Commonwealth games, in the long-run, pays for itself from the economic regeneration that occurs as a result - the same will not happen with a World Cup.

3/ Just because some people that come to a World Cup _may_ travel to nearby geographic locations is no justification to ask those geographic locations to pay for the priviledge - you wouldn't expect France, Austria, Poland, Czech Republic, Netherlands, Belgium, Denmark or Luxembourg to foot 1/5 of the bill for the World Cup in Germany, yet many travelling to Germany may well have chosen to visit these places also - the fact that we live in a "United Kingdom" is no reason to misapply these sorts of criteria to the bid.

To Jack Rabbit Slim

1/ As I mentioned before, the general regenerative nature of Commonwealth / Olympic Games have on areas mean that they are not comparable to a World Cup and it is ridiculous to try to compare them - improved transport links, amenities / etc. can regenerate an area economically in ways that merely supporting a World Cup bid cannot. Frankly, the fact that you choose to ignore that suggests that it is your understanding of how these things, in general, works is out of whack.

2/ If you look at government transport policy, these things are, largely, locally financing - about 78% (2004) of government spending on transport infrstructure was spent in England, the other 22% elsewhere across the UK - as such, transport policy is generally inline with general economic spread in the UK. The same can be said about just about any UK government spending - the spread, generally, is about 80% in England to 20% elsewhere. For any spending on an England World Cup bid, the spending would be 100% in England, 0% elsewhere, while falling under the same collection format of 80% England, 20% elsewhere, and therein lies the inequality - government spending in any serious and rational form should be equitable with its form of collection and government monetary support of a World Cup bid breaks that down - again, the points you make are, thusly, non-conparables.

3/ I'm not necessarily saying that there should be a UK bid - I know FIFA are opposed to those sorts of things - I am merely saying that if the government is willing to offer monetary support to these things, it SHOULD be a UK bid - I'm actually saying that the UK government SHOULD NOT give monetary support to the bid because of the social inequity that it causes, not that the government SHOULD give money and that it should take the form of a UK bid. Don't, please, mistake me on those matters.

4/ There's a difference between it being a struggle and simply not having the spread of stadia across the country that is necessary. But again, this is you reading too much into what I say - I'm not saying that it's not going to be difficult, I'm saying that, in present form, an English bid is not as strong as some here would like to suggest. 

5/ I alluded to the main reason why FIFA dislike Englands bid for the world cup and why UEFA didn't support it for 2006 - there simply isn't enough space around English stadia for the necessary media hospitality and that makes English bids commercially unpopular, regardless of the quality of stadia and infrastructure. 

6/ I didn't say it was arrogant of England to believe it could hold a World Cup itself, I said it was arrogant of English people to believe that their bid wouldn't be enhanced by the use of Scottish and Welsh stadia, as has been prevalent from the views of certain people in this thread. Please don't put words into my mouth.

7/ Again on your last point; don't put words in my mouth - I'm not saying that I don't support an English bid, I am merely saying that any UK Government Support for an English bid creates an inequality - see before where I said that the best policy is an English bid without government monetary backing. 

londonlad;

In Ireland / Scotland's bid, there is, so far, no talk of any UK government support whatsoever - the only support being offered is by the Irish government for the redevelopment of Lansdowne Road and update of Croke Park. That's a whole different ballgame.

The Concerned Potato;

A look at the current standings for the European qualifiers may suggest differently, with Northern Ireland on equal points to England and Scotland on higher points. (Before anyone takes this seriously, it's not at all serious).


----------



## NeilF

It would depend what form the redevelopment would take, to be honest. Windsor Park only has a capacity of 14,800 according to UEFA (while it can hold up to 20,000, over 5,000 of that is terracing and can't be used at international level. There is never any need for more than about 6,000 seats for domestic games (except the Irish Cup final, which has been held at The Oval (Glentoran F.C.) in the past. 

11,800 of those seats are in the North Stand and West Stand, so, any redevelopment that didn't knock those two stands wouldn't actually decrease capacity that much, especially if the East (Railway) Stand was demolished first (it can only hold about 300 people or something ridiculous like that), then capacity would be unaffected and would actually rise before work on the South Stand would begin (moving up to 16,800 if a copy of the West Stand was built and to about 19,000 if the corners were filled in as well. 

I'd be more intruiged as to where temporary seating at Windsor Park could be put? Building up behind the new south stand would be possible I suppose, and certainly behind the Railway Stand and in the corners, but not sure 10,000+ temporary seats could be added without using the space behind the West and North Stands, which would mean removing rooves and whatnot.

For reference, The Railway Stand;

The picture is stupidly huge, so...

http://content.answers.com/main/content/wp/en/5/57/Windsor_Park_football_stadium_-_Empty.JPG

(The Railway Stand is the tiny shed behind the goal).

I'm not sure a full redevelopment of Windsor Park would be possible. A full demolition & rebuild would displace Linfield, who own the stadium. Given Irish League football's problems over the years, groundsharing isn't often all that plausible. And I'm not sure much would be gained from a total rebuild anyway, given space restrictions. About the only thing that could be improved would be the North Stand, turning it from a two tier into a one tier, making corner work easier. But again, this has practical connotations for Linfield and Irish League football to be played there.

There are musings that Belfast City Council are interested in building a 25,000 capacity stadium in the Ormeau Park are of Belfast. While this stadium is to house a dog-track (of all things), 15,000 temporary seats could probably be added quite easily, as there is little space restriction and the stadium would be a new build. However, the ludicrious dog-track would be a major hinderance to that - the only real way around it would be to dig down the lower tier on initial build, so that the stands stopped at pitch side and then raise the pitch after the competition and put the dog-track in then. But that seems over complicated and expensive.


----------



## Noostairz




----------



## Abdi

if england do get it these stadiums should host theses games

SEMI FINAL: OLD TRAFFORD, SEMI FINAL: EMIRATES STADIUM

FINAL WEMBLEY STADIUM


----------



## Lostboy

I will actively campaign against any bid which brings into play any of the Celtic Nations. 

There is no such plan for the Scottish Bid for the European Championships in 2016 to be played in Northern England, and I don't see us whining. Why should Scotland benefit from English Toil. Lets just all go our seperate way.


----------



## high_flyer

Why should we involve Scotland, Wales or NI? 
They would gladly club together and block England out of any potential bid if they had the chance. They are being difficult about having a British football team at the Olympics. And why is there always the feeling that we must involve them in everything we do??
They reap the benefits of devolution, but when it means they cannot compete on a global stage, they suddenly pipe up about the union, and them always being left out. They want the best of both worlds, and we seems to get the worst of both, like a dependant child, trying to make their own way in the world, but always getting hand outs and running back home in times of need.


----------



## Benjuk

high_flyer said:


> Why should we involve Scotland, Wales or NI?
> They would gladly club together and block England out of any potential bid if they had the chance. They are being difficult about having a British football team at the Olympics. And why is there always the feeling that we must involve them in everything we do??


It's actually the other way around - UEFA and FIFA don't like Scotland, Wales and NI having separate status because invariably the three of them 'gang-up' with England and use 4 votes as one, giving the UK an advantage (so say UEFA) over the other nations.

The reasons Scotland and co. are being tricky about a British football team are that (a) they are worried that it will affect their status afterwards, whether EUFA would use this as a precident, and (b) no Scottish, Welsh or NI players would be likely to make a British team, so they fear that their identity would be further eroded.


----------



## NeilF

high_flyer said:


> They want the best of both worlds, and we seems to get the worst of both, like a dependant child, trying to make their own way in the world, but always getting hand outs and running back home in times of need.


You're priceless.


----------



## legslikeaspider

Lostboy said:


> I will actively campaign against any bid which brings into play any of the Celtic Nations.
> 
> There is no such plan for the Scottish Bid for the European Championships in 2016 to be played in Northern England, and I don't see us whining. Why should Scotland benefit from English Toil. Lets just all go our seperate way.


From what I've seen on you on these boards, that would actually improve the chances of a joint home nations bid succeeding :wink2:


----------



## KK

In The Netherlands there are strong rumours that the WC 2018 will go to us combined with Belgium (just like at Euro 2000).


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

FIFA dont like joint bids, the British nations have separate FAs, England should bid alone and im sure there wont be no british bid anyway.


----------



## Mo Rush

why not just demolish hampden?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Mo Rush said:


> why not just demolish hampden?


Well cos of the fact that they spent a couple of millions renovating it a couple of years back and the SFA wont spend any more money on it. (i know it doesnt look like its been renovated)


----------



## legslikeaspider

A lot of people on this thread are including Leeds as a probable venue to be included in a WC bid. Last time I looked, Elland Road was looking a bit shabby and by 2018 will be looking pretty ropey indeed. Surely there's a case to be made for pulling the whole thing down and building a new 50000 seater there instead? There probably wouldn't be too much trouble in getting it filled regularly either (assuming Leeds could make it back to the prem).


----------



## Verbal Kint

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Well cos of the fact that they spent a couple of millions renovating it a couple of years back and the SFA wont spend any more money on it. *(i know it doesnt look like its been renovated)*


If you'd seen it just prior to the redevelopment you wouldn't say that


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

legslikeaspider said:


> A lot of people on this thread are including Leeds as a probable venue to be included in a WC bid. Last time I looked, Elland Road was looking a bit shabby and by 2018 will be looking pretty ropey indeed. Surely there's a case to be made for pulling the whole thing down and building a new 50000 seater there instead? There probably wouldn't be too much trouble in getting it filled regularly either (assuming Leeds could make it back to the prem).


I have included Leeds on my list of England cities used in the bid, and there is practically no way it won't be used, considering it's size and footballing history. But you are right, Elland road is something of a dump, and there is no doubt that it won't be used in it's current form. They are either going to have to do some serious upgrading to it, or (imo) they should just build an entirely new stadium.

There will of course be difficulties, as Leeds are a somewhat debt-laden club and are currenly only in the Championship, and I belive the stadium itself is owned currenly by a leasing company. So redevelopment is unlicky to happen in the near future. But by 2018, I would expect something to have happened, whether through its own spur, or purely because the WC bid might demand it. Ironically, Elland road could be a very decent stadium with some major renovation work done there and there is room to update the threee smaller stands.....

:cheers:


----------



## Roar

Apparently you lot are upgrading to 48k - in the gaurdian.

You can smell it now -

Some gooner business owner appeals to the European court of human rights.

Harringay Stadiums Community Alliance established 

Appeals the CPO's


:lol:


----------



## gorgu

Mo Rush said:


> why not just demolish hampden?


Sure while we are at it we can give Newlands, Eden Park, The San Siro, Camp Nou, Twickenham, Telstra Stadium and The Amsterdam Arena the Heave Ho.

Really Mo it is utter folly what you are asking, demolishing Hampden, the holder of the European record attendance, former holder of the world record, venue for the 2003 Champions league final, National Stadium and home ground of Scotland, neutral venue for national cup finals, venue for this seasons UEFA cup final, five star Uefa stadium, with Scottish Sports health specialist centre and museum of football for Scotland.

Come on!

Granted in fifteen / twenty years or so when both the renovations at Murrayfield and hampden are becoming tired look into combining the two national stadia into something similar to what Wlaes have BUT and it is a big BUT the stadium would have to be out of town and half way between Glasgow and Edinburgh.


----------



## legslikeaspider

I agree - from google earth it looks like there's plenty of scope to redevelop, which places it at an advantage compared with St James. 

given how shiny and new all the german stadia looked for this year's WC it would be a poor advert for the country if visiting fans were ushered into crumbling, ugly old stadia. 

w.r.t Leeds' debt. I guess its another reason for the fans to be hacked off at Ridsdale. Thanks to him they are going to be playing in a cesspit for the forseeable future


----------



## 2005

Roar said:


> Apparently you lot are upgrading to 48k - in the gaurdian.
> 
> You can smell it now -
> 
> Some gooner business owner appeals to the European court of human rights.
> 
> Harringay Stadiums Community Alliance established
> 
> Appeals the CPO's
> 
> 
> :lol:


:lol:

It was in the Guardian? I read the wee story in the Standard and thought it to be bullshit because the story was in the "Football Talk" collum.

Roar, do you have a link to the The Guardian story?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Verbal Kint said:


> If you'd seen it just prior to the redevelopment you wouldn't say that


yes, i've seen it. i know


----------



## Mo Rush

gorgu said:


> Sure while we are at it we can give Newlands, Eden Park, The San Siro, Camp Nou, Twickenham, Telstra Stadium and The Amsterdam Arena the Heave Ho.
> 
> Really Mo it is utter folly what you are asking, demolishing Hampden, the holder of the European record attendance, former holder of the world record, venue for the 2003 Champions league final, National Stadium and home ground of Scotland, neutral venue for national cup finals, venue for this seasons UEFA cup final, five star Uefa stadium, with Scottish Sports health specialist centre and museum of football for Scotland.
> 
> Come on!
> 
> Granted in fifteen / twenty years or so when both the renovations at Murrayfield and hampden are becoming tired look into combining the two national stadia into something similar to what Wlaes have BUT and it is a big BUT the stadium would have to be out of town and half way between Glasgow and Edinburgh.


i understand ur reasoning...but wont a new modern structure be much better...the old wembley was demolished...eden park is to be demolished from what i hear...ive never been to hampden but from what you say it does seem to play a good and significant role...but if we are talking 2018WC which this thread seems to be about...and if hypothetically the stadium is to be used...would a new one not be better?


----------



## Lostboy

_The reasons Scotland and co. are being tricky about a British football team are that (a) they are worried that it will affect their status afterwards, whether EUFA would use this as a precident, and (b) no Scottish, Welsh or NI players would be likely to make a British team, so they fear that their identity would be further eroded._

I notice in your horribly deferential English Unionist way, you do not mention, how the English Identity would be far more profoundly affected by any disgusting British Merger. At least our Celtic Masters, have independent representation in the EU, and legislatures of their own. England has no Parliament, or legal status at all.

You're inferring that the English should be happy with a British Identity but the Celts need their own one. Well screw the Union Rag, and all it represents, England is far more profoundly effected by these attempts to impose unionism upon us, including those who would have us turn an English Bid, into a British Trough, which the Celts can feast their snouts on, through no work of their own.


----------



## Guest

Abdi said:


> if england do get it these stadiums should host theses games
> 
> SEMI FINAL: OLD TRAFFORD, SEMI FINAL: EMIRATES STADIUM
> 
> FINAL WEMBLEY STADIUM


Birmingham will host a Semi. at Villa Park or the new city of Birmingham stadium.


----------



## Roar

2005 said:


> :lol:
> 
> It was in the Guardian? I read the wee story in the Standard and thought it to be bullshit because the story was in the "Football Talk" collum.
> 
> Roar, do you have a link to the The Guardian story?



Sorry it was the Standard.


----------



## Ari Gold

SimLim said:


> Birmingham will host a Semi. at Villa Park or the new city of Birmingham stadium.


It should more or less Be.
FINAL: Wembley
SEMIS: Machester and Birmingham
3rd Place: Emirates


----------



## 2005

This is the lastest rumour. According to someone on a Spurs forum, yes not a very good source :lol:



> Spurs own almost every premises in front (road side) of the West stand except for one closed council office.
> 
> Behind he North stand Spurs own every building and "area" apart from the council office all the way p to the "old" petrol station which is now the retail store. They had o put the "members" portacabin in the car park as it was supposed to be a "RETAIL" SITE SO TO PREVENT BUILDING the club put a temporary building there to preven anyone challenging them for the area that is now used as a car park
> 
> Comp purch involves the school/football pitches behind the East stand and 1 building behind the Paxton.
> 
> Idea is to take the West back towards the Main road 50-100m, North back across the Paxton Road and have an actual 2 or 3 thousand capacity car park behind it.
> 
> Just for info....


----------



## skaP187

Would that mean an extention like Newcastle? man that would be ugly, better stay like it is then (welcome back 2005, I was just thinking yesterday, where did this thread go?)


----------



## mrk

*st. james' park*

did anyone ever tried calculating, how many seats it woul have if the two low parts of the ground were redeveloped like the bigger ones?



sorry if this was asked before, but this is doing my head in for a long time


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

gorgu said:


> Sure while we are at it we can give Newlands, Eden Park, The San Siro, Camp Nou, Twickenham, Telstra Stadium and The Amsterdam Arena the Heave Ho.
> 
> Really Mo it is utter folly what you are asking, demolishing Hampden, the holder of the European record attendance, former holder of the world record, venue for the 2003 Champions league final, National Stadium and home ground of Scotland, neutral venue for national cup finals, venue for this seasons UEFA cup final, five star Uefa stadium, with Scottish Sports health specialist centre and museum of football for Scotland.


Well San Siro, Camp Nou, Twickenham, Telstra, Amsterdam Arena and Newlands have no need to be demolished, all have been updated pretty recently I believe and all are still big, fantastic looking, high capacity stadiums. Whereas Hampden, I'm sorry to say, just...isn't. I know many loyal fans of this stadium will cling desperately to the "well it's a UEFA 5 star stadium" defense...but still, ignoring that, it just doesn't cut the mustard when comapred to those other stadiums, it has a shabby looking shallow bowl interior, pretty insubstancial and outdated facilities, and a bleak looking exterior. 

For a nation larger and more football-passionate then Wales, Scotland deserves to be playing in something similar to the Millenium stadium, becasue having a stadium like Hampden to play in for internationals just doesn't reflect well on the national team, or the country!

But anyway, this is fast going off track, the thread is about England's 'potential bid for 2018'....start a British WC bid thread and this would fit right in, but Hampden is in Scotland and therefore has no relevance in the bid or this thread.


----------



## skaP187

ain't there a thread allready about this stadium?


----------



## MoreOrLess

Hard to say for sure without exact figure per stand. The old capacity was 36,000 but the stands that were redevolped were I believe smaller than those that remain. At a guess I'd say around 70-75,000 with all the stands built up to the same size.


----------



## 2005

skaP187 said:


> Would that mean an extention like Newcastle? man that would be ugly, better stay like it is then (welcome back 2005, I was just thinking yesterday, where did this thread go?)


I doubt it would be ugly. I have a lot of faith in the Tottenham chairman D Levy and I am confident that if Spurs redevelop the Lane he'll make sure it won't look ugly. It might look lopsided but not ugly. In all honesty I don't care what people say just as long I know the design is good and it's above 50,000.


----------



## The Concerned Potato

*proposed Luton Town FC stadium*


























i'd have that if i was a Luton fan...

Luton's current ground Kenilworth Road (10,000 seats), while unique (in that's it's such a ridiculous stadium) is probably one of the worst in the Football League facility-wise

the new ground looks about 18,000 seats. looks like it'd be hard to expand too with that roof too

looks very "Dutch Eredivisie" if i may say so

btw Luton Town are a team 17th (out of 24) in the English Championship (2nd tier)


----------



## The Concerned Potato

current ground






































the entrance to one of the stands


----------



## 2005

Just read this on wikipedia.



> Tottenham have a large fanbase, with home matches traditionally attracting high attendances. *In several seasons during the 1950s and 1960s, Tottenham had the highest average attendance in England*.[1],[2] In more recent years, attendances have been lower, partly due to the reduction in capacity caused by White Hart Lane's conversion to an all-seater stadium. In the 2005-06 season, Tottenham had the eighth largest average attendance in England.


----------



## pompeyfan

I'm glad you have brought this stadium up. I don't mind Luton but their current stadium is very poor. I think from those renders that it should be built, though i do agree it looks difficult to be expanded.

I would also like to know a few things.

1. What is Luton's current financial state? (poor, rich, in debt)?
2. How much will the new stadium cost?


----------



## Disraeli

I never realised just how old and peculiar the stadium looked. A bit strange as well having an entrance right inbetween houses. They need this new stadium badly.


----------



## The Concerned Potato

Twickenham shouldnt be used IMO. yes it's a large capacity stadium but capacity-wise, this bid only needs one stadium over 75,000. it's not a football stadium, and it won't have any legacy of being one. the Emirates stadium is the better choice for a second London stadium IMO.

i assume they will call the Emirates stadium "London" and Wembley stadium "Wembley" rather than London 1, London 2 lol


----------



## The Concerned Potato

not sure on their financial situation but it can't be too great with a ground like that. i think their whole squad cost them only £800,000, so they're by no means a rich club. 



> HATTERS are hoping to mark their 100-year anniversary at Kenilworth Road by finally signing a building agreement for their proposed new home *at land on Junction 10 of the M1.*
> 
> The club is still involved in discussions with landowner Stockwood Park Holdings and potential developers as to the final details of the deal.
> 
> But it is hoped an announcement on a tri-part development will be made before the September 10 centenary celebration game against Wolves.
> 
> 
> And a big boost for Luton fans is that the new stadium may well feature a capacity above that of the originally proposed 15,000 seats.
> 
> Chairman Bill Tomlins told The News-Gazette: “A 15,000 seater stadium suits our current situation at the club – we know we can fill it.
> 
> “You don’t want to have too big a stadium that you end up rattling around in. But with the progress that we’ve made as a team in such a short time already there’s no reason why we shouldn’t increase that capacity.
> 
> “We’ve surprised one or two people with the way we’ve started the season and if we can keep that progress going then we will have to think seriously about increasing the size of the build in line with the additional costs that will incur.”
> 
> *The original £19.5million building plan for the stadium was of an enclosed-style ground with 15,000 seats on an 18.5-acre site that could be increased to 26,000 seats at a future date if demand required.
> 
> But Tomlins has admitted that the first build could now be of a size between those two figures, probably around the 20,000 seats mark.
> The club is still hopeful it can have the new stadium up and running by Christmas of 2007.
> 
> Included within the stadium would be 150,000 sq ft of office space and club suites and 215,000 sq ft of commercial retail space.
> 
> One hotel would be built as part and parcel of the stadium, with a second hotel possibly being built in future years.*
> 
> Discussions have already taken place with the relevant bodies over gas and water supplies to the site, while works to widen the M1 would mean the Highways Agency subsidising the cost of removing electricity pylons from the land.
> 
> Tomlins added: “It’s nice to be celebrating 100 years at Kenilworth Road and we have improved the ground where we can with the additional seats at the back of the Kenilworth End and upgrading the toilets.
> 
> “I’m not one who believes in standing still, but in the longer term everything we are doing at the club is geared around the relocation.
> 
> “I’m totally focused and committed on getting the club to Junction 10a.
> 
> “There is a time element, but everything revolves around having the right deal for the club to move forward and I’m confident we will be in a position to announce a tri-part agreement between the club, the landowner and the developer before our centenary celebrations against Wolves.”
> 
> *Once the land agreement has been secured, a planning application is hoped to be submitted by October of this year.
> 
> Planning consent is then hoped to be gained by next April, allowing the new ground to be completed by the end of 2007.*
> 
> Whenever the move does finally happen, Hatters fans will be hoping the new ground will go on to hold as many memories as Kenilworth Road has done during the past century.


----------



## pompeyfan

thanks


----------



## Martuh

Lostboy said:


> The Premierleague is one of the most sanitised leagues in all of Europe (which has its drawbacks in for instance the atmosphere).
> 
> I really would be surpried if Benelux could manage to maintain 10 40,000 + Stadia, in as many cities, is there enough of a population to demand it?


The Benelux has 27,5 million citizens and has four cities which have about 1 million pop. (Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Brussels, Antwerp). Should do it.

My idea for WC 2018 Benelux:
*Netherlands* 16,5 million citizens
Amsterdam Arena - 52.000 -> expanded to 60.000 or so for the final
Rotterdam - De Kuip 51.000
Eindhoven - Philips Stadion - 37.000
Alkmaar - DSB Stadion - currently 17.000 but are going to expand to 38.000
Enschede - Arke Stadion - currently 14.000 but are going to expand to 37.000
Arnhem - Gelredome - 30.000
Heerenveen - Abe Lenstra Stadion - currently 28.000 but are going to expand to 30.000 and have further plans for 40.000

*Belgium* 10,5 million citizens
Brussels - Koning Boudewijn Stadion - 50.000
Brussels - Constant Vanden Stock - 30.000 but have plans for new stadiums or expanded to 40.000
Liège - Stade de Sclessin - 30.000
Brugge - Jan Breydelstadion - 30.000 but have plans for new 40.000 seater

*Luxemburg* 0,5 million citizens
Newly built stadium - 40.000 and after the tournament 15.000 or so.

That makes 12.

Optional stadiums:
Amsterdam - Olympisch Stadion
Stade du Pays de Charleroi


----------



## Gherkin

^^ Is that 12 stadiums with 40,000+ capacity? If so I need to update my 2018 bids thread...


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Martuh said:


> The Benelux has 27,5 million citizens and has four cities which have about 1 million pop. (Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Brussels, Antwerp). Should do it.
> 
> My idea for WC 2018 Benelux:
> *Netherlands* 16,5 million citizens
> Amsterdam Arena - 52.000 -> expanded to 60.000 or so for the final
> Rotterdam - De Kuip 51.000
> Eindhoven - Philips Stadion - 37.000
> Alkmaar - DSB Stadion - currently 17.000 but are going to expand to 38.000
> Enschede - Arke Stadion - currently 14.000 but are going to expand to 37.000
> Arnhem - Gelredome - 30.000
> Heerenveen - Abe Lenstra Stadion - currently 28.000 but are going to expand to 30.000 and have further plans for 40.000
> 
> *Belgium* 10,5 million citizens
> Brussels - Koning Boudewijn Stadion - 50.000
> Brussels - Constant Vanden Stock - 30.000 but have plans for new stadiums or expanded to 40.000
> Liège - Stade de Sclessin - 30.000
> Brugge - Jan Breydelstadion - 30.000 but have plans for new 40.000 seater
> 
> *Luxemburg* 0,5 million citizens
> Newly built stadium - 40.000 and after the tournament 15.000 or so.
> 
> That makes 12.
> 
> Optional stadiums:
> Amsterdam - Olympisch Stadion
> Stade du Pays de Charleroi


Not exactly 12....from that list I count 3 stadiums that currently meet the 40,000+ capacity required by FIFA: Amsterdam Arena, De Kuip and Koning Boudewijn Stadion. Then I count 3 other stadiums which you _say_ can be easily expanded/replaced to meet the neccessary capacity: Abe Lenstra Stadion, Constant Vanden Stock, and Jan Breydelstadion. Plus one speculative new 40,000 stadium in Luxemburg.....

I gotta say- not wanting to trample all over a potential Benelux bid though- that it doesn't sound a very strong starting WC bid proposal, not when you compare it to what England, Spain, Australia, China etc can come up with!!

And also, there are are a couple of points that let down that opening bid: You have put down The Amsterdam Arena as being the 'final' stadium with an expanded capacity of 60,000....but that really isn't good enough for a final stadium. I think FIFA reuires something like 70,000 minimum for the final, and even that is pretty low. You need to be hitting the 80,000+ mark with your WC final stadium for it to really stand out. As I've said before, Germany's final stadium was pretty much the only dissappointing part of their bid, though they could get away with it because they had so many other high capacity stadiums.

Also, although a few stadiums in that Benelux bid 'could' be expanded or rebuilt to the 40,000 mark, it isn't that good to have most of the stadiums in your bid just meating the bare minimum required capacity!!


----------



## Sparks

Transport is the key though, it's the main reason why they didn't get test match status. Getting away from the ground is almost impossible, lets hope they can finally sort it out.


----------



## Martuh

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> Not exactly 12....from that list I count 3 stadiums that currently meet the 40,000+ capacity required by FIFA: Amsterdam Arena, De Kuip and Koning Boudewijn Stadion. Then I count 3 other stadiums which you _say_ can be easily expanded/replaced to meet the neccessary capacity: Abe Lenstra Stadion, Constant Vanden Stock, and Jan Breydelstadion. Plus one speculative new 40,000 stadium in Luxemburg.....
> 
> I gotta say- not wanting to trample all over a potential Benelux bid though- that it doesn't sound a very strong starting WC bid proposal, not when you compare it to what England, Spain, Australia, China etc can come up with!!
> 
> And also, there are are a couple of points that let down that opening bid: You have put down The Amsterdam Arena as being the 'final' stadium with an expanded capacity of 60,000....but that really isn't good enough for a final stadium. I think FIFA reuires something like 70,000 minimum for the final, and even that is pretty low. You need to be hitting the 80,000+ mark with your WC final stadium for it to really stand out. As I've said before, Germany's final stadium was pretty much the only dissappointing part of their bid, though they could get away with it because they had so many other high capacity stadiums.
> 
> Also, although a few stadiums in that Benelux bid 'could' be expanded or rebuilt to the 40,000 mark, it isn't that good to have most of the stadiums in your bid just meating the bare minimum required capacity!!


Of course, I never said we've got a real chance of hosting the WC, since we're are three small countries. But likely we are going to bid and if so, this would be one of the best.

First of all, I'd prefer a 80,000 Amsterdam Arena, which could be achieved by 'simply' adding a third tier, but Ajax will not fill 80,000 weekly. Also 80,000 is a sickly large capacity, no European club could fill it weekly. San Siro isn't even completely sold out when AC Milan plays Inter and viceversa, and it seats little over 82,000.And so I think A-Arena should have a maximum of 65,000 seats and not 80,000.

Luxemburg is a very rich country but not very good at sports. If we include them in our 'conquest', they add half a million rich people. Building a simple 40,000 seater which will be partly demolished to 15,000 after the tournament would increase our chances. They would then also have a bigger national stadium for bigger national matches or so.

A lot of the stadiums which almost meet minimum capacity, can be expanded easily. PSV Stadion would be IMO expanded to around 45,000 to 50,000 because PSV is the only Dutch team in the Champions League and they fill out their stadium weekly, so they could manage it.


----------



## The Concerned Potato

Martuh said:


> First of all, I'd prefer a 80,000 Amsterdam Arena, which could be achieved by 'simply' adding a third tier, but Ajax will not fill 80,000 weekly. Also 80,000 is a sickly large capacity, no European club could fill it weekly. San Siro isn't even completely sold out when AC Milan plays Inter and viceversa, and it seats little over 82,000.And so I think A-Arena should have a maximum of 65,000 seats and not 80,000.



i dunno how but Dortmund are the only team in Europe to get average attendances of 80,000. so you're are probbaly right about not goung TOO big.

we saw Berlin last summer with their 82,000 seater stadium for the final. yet Hertha Berlin's average attendance this season is 43,000. which must absolutely kill the atmosphere in the stadium


----------



## MelboyPete

World Cup 2018 for Australia....:cheer:


----------



## andysimo123

Martuh said:


> First of all, I'd prefer a 80,000 Amsterdam Arena, which could be achieved by 'simply' adding a third tier, but Ajax will not fill 80,000 weekly. Also 80,000 is a sickly large capacity, no European club could fill it weekly. San Siro isn't even completely sold out when AC Milan plays Inter and viceversa, and it seats little over 82,000.And so I think A-Arena should have a maximum of 65,000 seats and not 80,000.


United have sold out for every league game this season. 75-76,000 a game. They could easily sell an extra 10,000+ tickets for every league game.


----------



## Gherkin

MelboyPete said:


> World Cup 2018 for Australia....:cheer:


lol Australia will have to get through Spain, England and China first 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413117


----------



## Benjuk

alwill said:


> One aspect that has been overlooked from what i've seen on this debate is that many of the smaller clubs stadiums eg St Marys dont need expanding. Therefore after a potential World Cup the clubs would be left with massive stadiums that they cant fill. Its bad enough as a saints fan now when we cant fill 32,000 seats let alone if they wanted us to expand a 40,000 seater. Just look at Leeds and Sunderland it really pisses up the atmosphere in the staduim. I would fight against St Marys being used as a World cup stadium if that was to be the case. (although hopefully by then we will be back where we belong along with decent attendances).


Agreed, and the key different between the Leeds/Sunderland situation, and the Southampton/Reading situation, is that Leeds and Sunderland have both proved themselves capable of filling 40k+ venues on a regular basis, whereas Southampton/Reading haven't had the following to fill such a stadium in living memory.

On another subject to do with a potential England bid... Chelsea have announced that they are planning to relocate to a stadium which will allow them to be bigger than Man Utd. They said that they would not be moving to another city, so they are either talking about building a new stadium (presumably with a larger capacity than Old Trafford), or becomming tenants at Wembley.


----------



## Benjuk

I like the way they have three little carparks to service a potential crowd of over 25000, especially as relatively few people live within walking distance of the stadium.


----------



## Martuh

The Concerned Potato said:


> i dunno how but Dortmund are the only team in Europe to get average attendances of 80,000. so you're are probbaly right about not goung TOO big.


That's because of the stands and not seats. If Dortmund wants to expand to 80,000 SEATS that's going to be something. Stands are cheap tickets, a lot of teams would draw extra crowds with cheap stands, a lot of clubs would attract 80,000 when 1/3 of the stadium are stands. Dortmund has an average of 72.000 btw, not 80.000. 



> we saw Berlin last summer with their 82,000 seater stadium for the final. yet Hertha Berlin's average attendance this season is 43,000. which must absolutely kill the atmosphere in the stadium


And that is exactly what I am trying to say!



andysimo123 said:


> United have sold out for every league game this season. 75-76,000 a game. They could easily sell an extra 10,000+ tickets for every league game.


Okay, there's one team in Europe who would weekly sellout 80,000.


----------



## Verbal Kint

andysimo123 said:


> United have sold out for every league game this season. 75-76,000 a game. They could easily sell an extra 10,000+ tickets for every league game.


Lies.


----------



## Sparks

Ok, here is my take on England's bid.

England’s World Cup 2018 Bid, 
The Stadiums​
Main Considerations:

Stadiums in England only.
No more than two stadiums in any one city. (London potentially might have three.)
Twickenham will not be used.
Stadiums need to be geographically spread.
Minimum capacity of 40,000 per stadium.
New stadiums / expansions will only occur if they can be filled after the World Cup.










There are twelve venues in the above list, potentially the list could be reduced to ten if it is deemed that twelve stadiums are not needed. The Walkers Stadium and St Mary's would likely be knocked off the list if this was the case.

*Stadiums that missed out:*
Twickenham: 82,000, Owned by RFU, football has never been traditionally played there, London already has two venues.
Anfield: 45,362, Should be demolished by 2012.
Stamford Bridge: 42,449, Currently unable to host major internationals due to a lack of space and access problems around the ground.
Goodison Park: 40,569, Poor outdated facilities, and likely to be closed before 2018.
Hillsborough: 39,859, Facilities largely outdated, no plans to expand due to finance and lack of fan demand.
White Hart Lane: 36,240, Poor transport links and no confirmed plans to upgrade.
Upton Park: 35,647, Average transport links, poor location, potential closure after 2013.
Riverside Stadium: 35,049, Already two venues in the North East, no real demand for expansion after the World Cup.
Pride Park: 33,597, Ricoh and Walkers chosen over Pride Park, due to it’s out of town location, little to choose between the three though and it could be picked over The Walkers.

*Potential future stadiums to be used:*
New Chelsea Stadium: 55,000 - 70,000. Could be used to replace one of the midlands or southern stadiums if built.
New Everton Stadium: 55,000. Would likely compete with the City Of Manchester Stadium for a place in the final list, unlikely both Manchester and Liverpool will have two stadiums.
London Olympic Stadium: 40,000 - 60,000. Currently unknown future after 2012, might not even be a football stadium.

*Notes:*
(1) If Everton’s planned new ground is built by 2018, it would likely compete with the City Of Manchester Stadium for a place on the final list. Both are highly unlikely to be used due to the large number of grounds in the North West.
(2) In 2000 Leeds members overwhelmingly voted for a new stadium, however recent relegation and major financial problems have put the plans on indefinite hold. A move to a new stadium will be dependent on future on field success, increased attendances and an improvement in the clubs finances. If the club don’t move, Elland Road would require a major upgrade to be considered.
(3) Southern England stadium choice between Southampton, Reading, or potential new grounds in Portsmouth or Bristol. Southampton is currently the most realistic.
(4) Choice between Coventry, Derby and Leicester with all having a stadium of similar capacity. Coventry chosen for it’s superior transport links, with Leicester chosen over Derby for it’s town centre location as well as direct links to East Midlands airport.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

^^ A very decent post mate, well done! 

I would have to agree with pretty much all of what you've said there, however there is one point which I'd have to add to that list that you don't seem to have mentioned, and that is Sheffield.

I really don't see how it cannot be included in an English WC bid, considering that it is one of the eight largest English cities outside London that form the English Core Cities Group.

Not only is it a great sporting city (with top quality teams like Sheff United and Wedneday) that could deffinitely warrent either a new stadium or some serious upgrades, but it is also one of England's best cities imo. It tends to get overlooked by a lot of people, and I think some still have this stereotype of it being an industrialised city, but I went there not long ago to watch a football match, and I gotta say I was surprised by how nice it was. Some great varieties of architecture, nice shopping areas, fantastic attractions like the Winter and Botanical Gardens, very efficient transport, and so many parks, woodlands and green areas (it's actually Europe's greenest city)....well, I'm beginning to sound like a tourist brochure, but you get the point. 

It is scandalous not to include such a city in a WC bid, especially over cities like Leicester or Southhampton, which, although being pretty decent and have stadiums of their own, aren't as big as Sheffield.

Anyway, I think it is impossible to just make a list of stadiums that will most lilkely be included, at this point, because people will naturally only look at what is there at the moment and judge on that. But when you consider that Brazil is looking to build at lest 10 new stadiums for the WC, I think England could afford to have a few more new stadiums in its bid!! I think Liverpool, Everton, Birmingham/Aston Villa, Chelsea, Leeds and possibly Sheff United or Wed could all build new stadiums before 2018.

:cheers:


----------



## Benjuk

A good and detailed 'proposal' - a few inconsistancies in there though (as Devil's Advocate):

(1) Leicester and Coventry more likely to expand than Southampton - why? Similar levels of support for all three clubs, similar league status)

(2) Leeds more likely to build a new stadium than Sunderland to extend existing stadium (which has been specifically designed for expansion)

(3) Hillsborough ruled out despite sharing almost identical situation to Leeds, which is included.

Seriously though, other than minor points like those above, that's about as close as we can get at the moment... We'll have to wait four years and see where the world is... A lot could happen... For the sake of an English bid I'm hoping that...

Birmingham get promoted and build a 50k stadium to replace St Andrews.

Bristol City enjoy a resurgence and build a 40-50k stadium to house the mass of supporters lining up to see Brazilian stars in red shirts!

Derby, Leicester or Nott'm Forest, enjoy a resurgence and expand to 40k

Leeds and Sheff Wed are both promoted back to the Premiership, build new 50k stadiums.

Newcastle and/or Sunderland expand their stadiums to max capacity.

Everton build a stadium to rival Liverpool's Stanley Park project.

Football continues to grow in England (on the back of our magnificent win in South Africa, of course), and Bolton, Reading, Southampton, Portsmouth, and a bunch of others all expand their stadiums to over 40k.

Pull all of that off and I think the 2018 Finals are ours!

I'll keep dreaming.


----------



## Lostboy

_First of all, I'd prefer a 80,000 Amsterdam Arena, which could be achieved by 'simply' adding a third tier, but Ajax will not fill 80,000 weekly. Also 80,000 is a sickly large capacity, no European club could fill it weekly. _

Is it not also used as the national stadium of the Netherlands. Are you telling me that the Dutch have become so self-hating, rejecting their proud Germanic Heritage (and not wanting like many Germanians to alter the European Union, so it becomes exactly that rather than the Latin, Slavic and Celtic Union, with countries such as England, Germany and the Netherlands effectively vassal states, which pay tributes to wealthy Romanian Nations like France and Spain. Is the Netherlands that far gone that they could not manage 80,000 for international games?

Even Wales can manage 60000+ for national games from a population comparable to Rotterdam, and they are Celts, so have nothing to be nationally proud of


----------



## Lostboy

_Bristol City enjoy a resurgence and build a 40-50k stadium to house the mass of supporters lining up to see Brazilian stars in red shirts!_

Hope then for the continued growth of the Guiness Premiership, I'm sure that Bristol Rugby Club have a bigger attendance than City have. And rugby, not football is the sport of the Mid-South West.


----------



## Martuh

Lostboy said:


> _First of all, I'd prefer a 80,000 Amsterdam Arena, which could be achieved by 'simply' adding a third tier, but Ajax will not fill 80,000 weekly. Also 80,000 is a sickly large capacity, no European club could fill it weekly. _
> 
> Is it not also used as the national stadium of the Netherlands. Are you telling me that the Dutch have become so self-hating, rejecting their proud Germanic Heritage (and not wanting like many Germanians to alter the European Union, so it becomes exactly that rather than the Latin, Slavic and Celtic Union, with countries such as England, Germany and the Netherlands effectively vassal states, which pay tributes to wealthy Romanian Nations like France and Spain. Is the Netherlands that far gone that they could not manage 80,000 for international games?
> 
> Even Wales can manage 60000+ for national games from a population comparable to Rotterdam, and they are Celts, so have nothing to be nationally proud of


First, we don't have a national stadium. Second, the stadium is still home to Ajax, and when Ajax plays there, there will be only 1 game per year when it's completely sold out: when they play Feyenoord.


----------



## andysimo123

Verbal Kint said:


> Lies.


Old Trafford League Games 2006/2007 Season so Far.
United vs Fulham - 75,115
United vs Spurs - 75,453
United vs Arsenal - 75,595
United vs Newcastle - 75,664
United vs Liverpool - 75,828
United vs Portsmouth - 76,004


----------



## Tuesday

Is it lame to hope that, if this happens, the seats will be claret and blue?


----------



## andysimo123

Benjuk said:


> (a) I'm sure Roman could throw enough money at the shareholders of Chelsea Pitch Owners to keep them happy.
> 
> (b) Not being able to be called Chelsea Football Club wouldn't be a problem, they could simply add the year of corperate reformation to the existing name and call themselves Chelsea (2007) Football Club. Copyright and trade mark of the CFC badge belongs to the club, so merchandising wouldn't be affected. For the record, legally speaking Middlesbrough are called Middlesbrough Football and Athletic Co. (1986) Ltd (and this is reflected on the club badge) - since they went into receivership.


No read what I typed. There is a solid rule which cannot be changed which says "Each person can only own 100 Shares." That means Roman can do what he like, he can throw billions at it but the fact is he or no body else can own the name Chelsea Football Club or the freehold of Stamford Bridge stadium. That means if they move they can no longer be called Chelsea Football Club. Am not sure on this bit but it Chelsea moved and because Roman doesn't own the name it means the freeholders could if they wanted carry on with the name "Chelsea Football Club" under a new company name. I would also think that if Chelsea moved they would no long have the copyright rights to use of "Chelsea Football Club" or "Chelsea (2007) Football Club" On logos, Shirts, Stadium, Website and anything else it is on. They would have the right to use the logos and style etc but the name would have to be different.


----------



## andysimo123

They thought they could build a 80,000 Seater Stadium in London for £280 Million. That's the funniest thing I have heard all week!! Arsenal have spent nearly £400 Million on their project for building a 60,000 seater stadium and load of Apartments. Man United just spent £45 million adding 8,000 seats to Old Trafford. Old Trafford on the cost of £45 million per 8,000 seats would work out at £430 Million to Build in one go today. Just by looking at other projects and prices, anyone with a brain can tell its going to cost more than £400 Million to build a new 80,000 seater Stadium in London. Else where it will be cheaper but even in other parts of the country its expensive to do that sort of work.


----------



## BenL

Remember that it's design build on a location that has had all the groundwork done already but yes, it sounded a little small. We shouldn't be expecting anything amazing iconic, just to warn everyone...


----------



## Martuh

The Concerned Potato said:


> i got my sources from european-footbal-statistics.co.uk btw
> 
> i would hope that England builds at least 5 brand new new stadiums. they need to spread it out so i would hope one would be located in East Anglia (regardless of any of their teams' league status) one in the South West (a football blackspot, but so was Leipzig prior to Germany 2006) a new Sheffield stadium, a new Birmingham stadium, one in Bristol perhaps and hopefully Everton can build a new stadium to compete with Stanley Park.
> 
> i want to see England build new stadiums not just expanding old run down stadiums and new-ish "flat-pack" stadiums. we will not wow the world with the majority of the existing stadia, most of which i'm sure will look severely outdated by the time 2018 arrives


WC is not to wow anyone. WC 2002 and 2006 stadia were wow-ing, but the football was so f-ing bad. England, as the home of football worldwide, should bring football back where it needs to be: the fans. England should have a WC without extremely large stadia with retractable roofs, stands and tv's everywhere. Football is about the game and the fans, not about the money. I -love- the old British stadia, in particular Highbury, Celtic Park and St. James Park. Not Emirates, not Stanley Park and not City of Manchester Stadium.


----------



## easysurfer

[Gioяgos];10626522 said:


> Strip London of the games and give it to Madrid...much more deserving.


eeeerr no. If you consider the mess Greece made in the preparations for the olympics, before being helped out by the EU then i think you need to show a bit more respect to London. The best bid won.


----------



## ÜberMaromas

I Love the stadium...


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

^^ I think you're being a littel harsh there man. I do agree about the great ye-olde British stadiums and the atmoshpere, but you have to have new stadiums, they are not just about making money, they increase the number of fans you can get in the stands, bigger atmosphere etc etc. So I don't think there is anything wrong with having Emirates, Stanley Park, CoM or any other new stadium in the bid, it doesn't detract from the quality of the games.

The WC itself these days tends to detract from the quality of the game...it used to be the case that teams when out there purely to win, dam the defenses and formations and whatnot, it was just attacking, exciting football that entertained the crowd. These days (WC 2006 anyway) teams just go out there 'not to lose', too worried about the Press, expectations, formations, staying in the competition...instead of just going out their to entertain and to score goals!!

Not helped of course by the profit hungry FIFA, bending the rules everywhere to increase their profit margin. The ticket fiasco is getting riddiculous. So so so sooooo many tickets were held back for WC 2006, so FIFA could sell them to executive companies and organisations so they could gain a lot of money and grease some wheels while they were at it. While plenty of your average Joe Blogg ordinary fans had to pay extorsionist prices on the black market because supposedly there 'weren't enough tickets to go around'....

Anyway, I hope you are right, and that England in 2018 can recapture some of that pure footballing spirit and make the beautiful game beautiful again!!


----------



## Mo Rush

it will be interesting to see what the final design looks like compared to the original "votes for us IOC members please" design.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

easysurfer said:


> eeeerr no. If you consider the mess Greece made in the preparations for the olympics, before being helped out by the EU then i think you need to show a bit more respect to London. The best bid won.


Read your facts. The EU had nothing to do with the Athens Olympics.


----------



## Matthieu

[Gioяgos];10626522 said:


> Strip London of the games and give it to Madrid...much more deserving.


It's too late now. The British public certainly won't be happy about the bill but they wanted those games so hard they deserve it.

Now, they better now screw them up. Even though they should do concessions on other parts of their budget they are morally not allowed to mess it up.


----------



## vertigosufferer

Not overly surprised it's risen to £500m, to be honest it will probably be more than that come the time of putting that final lick of paint on it. However, it will be an amazing stadium, and will have a lasting legacy. So, bring it on.


----------



## Mo Rush

Matthieu said:


> It's too late now. The British public certainly won't be happy about the bill but they wanted those games so hard they deserve it.
> 
> Now, they better now screw them up. Even though they should do concessions on other parts of their budget they are morally not allowed to mess it up.


madrid lol.


----------



## Verbal Kint

Tuesday said:


> Is it lame to hope that, if this happens, the seats will be claret and blue?


Yes, dude, that would be like, totally lame.


----------



## Benjuk

andysimo123 said:


> No read what I typed. There is a solid rule which cannot be changed which says "Each person can only own 100 Shares." That means Roman can do what he like, he can throw billions at it but the fact is he or no body else can own the name Chelsea Football Club or the freehold of Stamford Bridge stadium. That means if they move they can no longer be called Chelsea Football Club. Am not sure on this bit but it Chelsea moved and because Roman doesn't own the name it means the freeholders could if they wanted carry on with the name "Chelsea Football Club" under a new company name. I would also think that if Chelsea moved they would no long have the copyright rights to use of "Chelsea Football Club" or "Chelsea (2007) Football Club" On logos, Shirts, Stadium, Website and anything else it is on. They would have the right to use the logos and style etc but the name would have to be different.


Whilst many on here work in architecture and building, etc., I work 40 hours a week in Intellectual Property Law - therefore whilst my knowledge of footballing matters is limitted to being a long time supporter, and whilst my knowledge of architecture is limitted to "ooh, that looks nice", my knowledge of IP matters is pretty sound...

Any IP can be bought so long as the owners are willing to sell... Fair enough, Roman wouldn't be able to buy the shares, but I suspect that his willingness to throw money at anything he wants, and his bottomless pockets, would lead to the majority of the name-owning shareholders signing an agreement to let the use it's current name after re-location. 

Let's face it, many Chelsea supporters would be willing to trade the current location in return for a wedge of cash and the assurance that their recent domination of English football is to continue. Even at the simplest level, the following argument would be hard for any supporter of any club to ignore...

You can have:
(a) your club, winning the Premiership in a brand new 80k stadium, with it's future guarenteed by my continued financial support and the additional funds raised by an 80k stadium, or
(b) your club, falling away from the top of the Prem, struggling to meet existing wage bill, with my wallet staying in my pocket - but staying at the Bridge.


----------



## Benjuk

Martuh said:


> WC is not to wow anyone. WC 2002 and 2006 stadia were wow-ing, but the football was so f-ing bad. England, as the home of football worldwide, should bring football back where it needs to be: the fans. England should have a WC without extremely large stadia with retractable roofs, stands and tv's everywhere. Football is about the game and the fans, not about the money. I -love- the old British stadia, in particular Highbury, Celtic Park and St. James Park. Not Emirates, not Stanley Park and not City of Manchester Stadium.



One could argue that new stadiums mean that more of 'the fans' can get in. Host the world cup with venues like Anfield and Highbury and you'd be limitting the seats by up to 30k per game - host it at Stanley Park or Emirates and more can get in.

In terms of 'wowing' - it's down to FIFA to improve the quality of the football by encouraging the fair play they spend so much time paying lip-service to. Get Platini in as head of Uefa, Beckinbauer as head of FIFA, and you'd pretty soon see some improvements in the game I think.


----------



## easysurfer

LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Read your facts. The EU had nothing to do with the Athens Olympics.


only without their help greece pobably wouldn't have been able to afford all the new infrastructure they had to build in time for the olympics. Anyway that wasn't really my point. It was that after the preparation problems greece had it is hardly fair for someone to start complaining about London at this early stage.


----------



## andysimo123

Benjuk said:


> Whilst many on here work in architecture and building, etc., I work 40 hours a week in Intellectual Property Law - therefore whilst my knowledge of footballing matters is limitted to being a long time supporter, and whilst my knowledge of architecture is limitted to "ooh, that looks nice", my knowledge of IP matters is pretty sound...
> 
> Any IP can be bought so long as the owners are willing to sell... Fair enough, Roman wouldn't be able to buy the shares, but I suspect that his willingness to throw money at anything he wants, and his bottomless pockets, would lead to the majority of the name-owning shareholders signing an agreement to let the use it's current name after re-location.
> 
> Let's face it, many Chelsea supporters would be willing to trade the current location in return for a wedge of cash and the assurance that their recent domination of English football is to continue. Even at the simplest level, the following argument would be hard for any supporter of any club to ignore...
> 
> You can have:
> (a) your club, winning the Premiership in a brand new 80k stadium, with it's future guarenteed by my continued financial support and the additional funds raised by an 80k stadium, or
> (b) your club, falling away from the top of the Prem, struggling to meet existing wage bill, with my wallet staying in my pocket - but staying at the Bridge.


The fact is they will never bring in the fans to pull in enough money to carry on the way they are going. To stay at the spending level they are at they need an extra £150 million a year on top of what they already have. The two biggest clubs Real and United will be heading for the £190-£200 Million Mark this year. Chelsea need to hit around the £300 Mark just to breakeven. Peter Kenyon is full of crap, all you Chelsea fans do not believe a word he says. He's only there to spend Romans money, hes a two faced c***. Even people at Real have said something isn't right and they spend lots of money. Kenyon will build up hopes and then by 2012 Roman will have realised he's just spent between £1-3 billion on the wrong football club and sell what's left over. There you have it another Leeds United and Blackburn Rovers.


----------



## Benjuk

andysimo123 said:


> The fact is they will never bring in the fans to pull in enough money to carry on the way they are going. To stay at the spending level they are at they need an extra £150 million a year on top of what they already have. The two biggest clubs Real and United will be heading for the £190-£200 Million Mark this year. Chelsea need to hit around the £300 Mark just to breakeven. Peter Kenyon is full of crap, all you Chelsea fans do not believe a word he says. He's only there to spend Romans money, hes a two faced c***. Even people at Real have said something isn't right and they spend lots of money. Kenyon will build up hopes and then by 2012 Roman will have realised he's just spent between £1-3 billion on the wrong football club and sell what's left over. There you have it another Leeds United and Blackburn Rovers.


On this we agree 100%

That said, they'll be in a much better position to survive without Roman if they are in an 80k stadium, than if they are stuck at The Bridge.


----------



## miguelon

I really hope that England can get the world cup soon, because I think that s the only country capable to get a cup as succesful as the german 2006 one,,,,

maybe other countries can get the athmosphere ( latinamerica, Spain) but not with the same world class facilities ( stadiums, airports, etc,,,,)


----------



## MILIUX

Lostboy said:


> _then it goes to say that these investments helps Greece to integrate with the rest of EU through economic development. Now how does investing in white elephant stadiums a sound investment and bring economic growth?_
> 
> You seem to be proving my point, yet very angry at me for having stated it. :?


Now you're changing your tune now. Previously you said that the Athens 2004 Games did not get credit from EU. Now you're trying to save your ass and say that this 'investment' from EU is worthwhile even if it's for stadiums. 

Building stadiums are not economic development. It's more of 'show and tell'.


----------



## Calvin W

Probably named after the other much larger Rose Bowl!


----------



## Lostboy

Yes has to be, as the links between gridiron in America's Midwest, and Cricket in Hampshire are pretty obvious if you know anything about either sports.


----------



## Calvin W

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ^^


----------



## Madman

anyway who cares, the money has been given and the games hosted. I think we should all marvel in a render of Zaha Hadid's aquatic centre...


----------



## Lostboy

_Now you're changing your tune now. Previously you said that the Athens 2004 Games did not get credit from EU. Now you're trying to save your ass and say that this 'investment' from EU is worthwhile even if it's for stadiums. _

No I'm not. 

I'm arguing against someone saying exactly the opposite. I'm more or less agreeing with you in fact finding out that the EU was showing euergetism (nice word for all of you) to Greeks has bolstered my arguments not deflated them.


----------



## The Concerned Potato

it'll get no awards for achitectural brilliance, that's for sure....


----------



## kinggeorge

personally i like the new stadium....how good of a stadium can a team build playing in league 2? they only have so much money. i like the stadium though..its very plain and simple


----------



## The Game Is Up

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2-2483070,00.html



> *Sixties designer to bring taste of avant garde to Olympic stadium*
> Jack Malvern, Fran Yeoman and Philip Webster
> 
> A radical architect whose designs have only been realised five times in his 46-year career has been announced as the head of design for London’s Olympic stadium.
> 
> Peter Cook — who is best known for his conceptual designs in the 1960s, including a portable metropolis suspended from an airship — is leading the stadium project for HOK Sport, the only architects being considered for the job.
> 
> Professor Cook told _Building Design_ magazine that he will deliver a “really chirpy” building unlike any existing stadium.
> 
> Its main innovative feature will be its ability to contract from an 80,000-seat venue to a 25,000-seater. Senior architects working on the project compared the building to a Lego toy, which can be dismantled and reassembled in a different way.
> 
> Professor Cook told _The Times_ that the components removed from the stadium after the Games will be useful buildings in their own right. “It will be community-orientated,” he said. “People will enjoy the components. They will be put to use in the area, for example in schools.”
> 
> His appointment is a bold decision because he is chiefly a conceptual architect. His most recent project was the bulbous Kunsthaus, a museum of modern art, in Graz, Austria.
> 
> He is more closely associated with the imaginative designs created by Archigram, the group he founded in 1961. Its proposals included Blow-out Village, a temporary city mounted on a hovercraft. He was personally responsible for Plug-in City, a metropolis that had no buildings, only a superstructure into which pods could be inserted.
> 
> The announcement of Professor Cook’s involvement prompted a mixed reaction from architecture experts and others involved in the Olympic project.
> 
> Bob Blackman, the London Assembly Conservative spokesman on the Olympics, hoped that Professor Cook’s designs would not be too otherworldly. “This reminds me of the civil servant in _Yes Minister_ telling his boss, ‘That is a very courageous decision, minister’.
> 
> “But on a serious point, we are on a tight timescale and we cannot afford to have a false start. You can have all the conceptual designs you like but what we need is something that is practical and works.”
> 
> Marcus Binney, architecture correspondent of _The Times_, said that Professor Cook’s designs often looked impossible to build. “He’s one of the great avant-garde and visionary architects who until recently had never had a building completed,” he said.
> 
> “His designs were so extraordinary — very wacky and almost futuristic visions — that they were impractical to build 20 or 30 years ago. Modern technology has effectively caught up with his designs, so that now they can be built at a reasonable price.” Piers Gough, an architect with CZWG, said that Professor Cook’s most recent building in Austria was a triumph.
> 
> “He has had a huge influence from the time of his teaching. His influence is all over the high-tech architects we have now like Foster and Rogers.
> 
> “But he [Professor Cook] is more whimsical than them, which I think is a really interesting idea for the Olympics, that it is not just all serious muscle. There will be some poetry too.”
> 
> HOK Sport — which has not been formally appointed but is the only company in the running — has four weeks to submit its plans. A senior source said that Professor Cook had inspired a flurry of ideas, but most had to be abandoned. “He thinks completely differently to anyone else. Ninety per cent of our ideas end up on pieces of paper that are thrown in the corner of the room, but the surviving ideas are amazing.”
> 
> Professor Cook’s involvement comes after criticism of the Olympic Delivery Authority last month, when Lord Rogers of Riverside suggested that it was giving too little emphasis to design. Lord Rogers said that he would boycott all Olympic projects unless the authority reversed its policy of appointing contractors before designers had become involved.
> 
> *Cook report*
> 
> - Only five of his designs were ever meant to be built
> 
> - Best known for founding Archigram, an avant garde design group whose ideas included the cushicle, a vehicle that turned into a chaise longue
> 
> - Other Archigram designs included Bathamatic, an automatic bathing machine, and Blow-out Village, a temporary city mounted on a hovercraft
> 
> - Describes his style as “lyrical, technical, mechanical, even slightly gothic”
> 
> - Shortlisted for the Stirling Prize for Kunsthaus Graz, an art gallery in Austria that he describes as a “friendly alien”
> 
> _source: Designboom.com_


----------



## Giorgio

Mo Rush said:


> whenever olympics are mentioned its all about greece, how dare london 2012 attempt to host a better games than 2004.


Piss off out of here if you cant see who the hell always starts the debate.
In this case easysurfer started it. In most cases however you are the culprit.


----------



## Mesh22

Mo Rush said:


> wait why dont i match the ludicrous suggestion that australia could step in for RSA for 2010 by saying that cape town would gladly step in for london at the last minute


What is it with South Africans and this notion that Australia is out to steal its World Cup? Nobody here cares. Some fuckwit NSW politician (I think it was Iemma) made some snide remark about it but thats about it. It's not serious.
I think we'd rather bid for our own WC in 2018/22.

And to whomever said Madrid was more deserving of 2012 than London !? I hate that 'poor city' attitude. A nation gets fed a Games and other cities within the country cry murder when they it doesnt go their way (Melbourne 1996, Toronto 2008, and Madrid 2012 come to mind here..)


----------



## 2005

Why won't WHU go ahead with their orignal plans for Boleyn Ground?


----------



## Sparks

Poor transport links.


----------



## EADGBE

*Aintree Racecourse, Liverpool: 2 New stands*

I drive past Aintree quite a lot and while I can see the new Lord Sefton and Earl of Derby stands are coming along quickly, I can hardly find anything on the web to show what they will look like once completed.

This is the only image I have seen, from Laing O'Rourke, the constructor (apologies for the other bits of the composite):










Anyone know where to find more?


----------



## alwill

*ECB board approves provisional category A accredited status for The Rose Bowl*



> An Inspection Team comprising of Lin Tatham, Mike Denness, Chris Kelly and David Shepherd completed a review in October 2006 of the application made by Hampshire Cricket Limited for the Rose Bowl to be accredited as a Category A Match venue - the highest level of accreditation for cricket venues in England and Wales.
> 
> Category A Match venues have to meet stringent facility criteria and are accredited to submit bids to the Major Match Group chaired by Lord Morris for the opportunity to host Test Matches, One Day Internationals and other Major Matches.
> 
> The Major Match Group considered the comprehensive report of the Inspection Team and recommended to the Board that the Rose Bowl be accredited with Provisional Category A status.
> 
> There are four conditions precedent which must be fulfilled one year prior to the Staging of any future Test Match awarded to the Rose Bowl to enable Full Category A status to be confirmed which would be required to stage a Test Match . These are:
> 
> That the Ground Development plans recently announced by Rose Bowl plc proceed and are materially completed one year prior to the staging of a Test Match;
> That a second access route to a new parking area within the boundaries of the venue be completed, that a new emergency vehicle access be installed and that an additional footpath be made available to facilitate access and egress from the venue one year prior to the staging of a Test Match;
> That profits resulting from the staging of any such major matches at The Rose Bowl will be reinvested by Hampshire Cricket Ltd. in cricket and the facilities generally.
> That the substantial progress in the improvement of pitches at the Rose Bowl is maintained and that any proposed Test Match Pitch is assessed and approved by the ECB Pitches Consultant and two Pitch Liaison Officers one year prior to the staging of a Test Match.
> 
> ECB Chief Executive David Collier commented:
> 
> "The Rose Bowl is an exciting new venue with International quality floodlights and impressive development plans which seek to create a truly world class cricket facility. ECB hopes that the Board's decision provides the incentive for the Rose Bowl plc to attract further investment in order to complete these plans in the near future. We congratulate the Rose Bowl on this significant step to Full Category A status."
> 
> Rose Bowl plc Chairman Rod Bransgrove commented:
> 
> "This is a momentous day for Hampshire Cricket and The Rose Bowl. We plan to invest a further £35 million in this venue to make it one of the leading Test Match venues in world cricket and are pleased that the innovation which this venue delivers for cricket in England and Wales has been recognised with the award of this accredited status.
> 
> I would like to thank all the staff at The Rose Bowl for their dedication and commitment to achieving this fantastic goal. We must now continue the hard work to deliver a spectacular international sports and entertainment resort with Test match cricket at its heart. Our plans take cricket at the Rose Bowl 'beyond first class' and will provide fans with the exciting prospect of seeing the world's best in action at an outstanding world-class international cricket ground."


 Rose Bowl Plc


----------



## JacobRit

the rose bowl is in california.. so thats far west not midwest:nuts:


----------



## Lostboy

_the rose bowl is in california.. so thats far west not midwest_

I'd like to claim it was a reference to the opening chapter of Great Gatsby, it wasn't but it would have been a good cover.


----------



## skaP187

2005 said:


> Why won't WHU go ahead with their orignal plans for Boleyn Ground?


Sorry, but eh what is new on this pick? and what original planns?


----------



## 2005

skaP187 said:


> Sorry, but eh what is new on this pick? and what original planns?


A new Dr. Martins stand



















The capacity would've gone up to 40,600. I still think that WHU should go a head with these plans. It would keep them at their spiritual home and let em have a sensible capacity. I like West Ham, but I just cannot see them getting 50,000+ unless they're a top 5 side.


----------



## Benjuk

Rose Bowl

Rose - something to do with the 'Mary Rose', old ship dug up from bottom of sea and in harbour at Southampton?

Bowl - because of the continuous sweep of seating.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

^^ I don't think the smaller roof was designed specifically to stop shadows on the pitch, I think it was just basically done because there had to be a smaller stand. The way it is designed at the moment looks prime for expansion, should they need to in the future, and that is what I think they had in mind. With them only currently requiring 22,000 capacity they obviously couldn't continue that big stand design all the way round, because that would make it about 50-60,000.

It's a great design imo, looks very modern and....'kool' 

:cheers:


----------



## CharlieP

It looks like an armadillo!


----------



## Wezza

That looks cool. I guess if you don't have the need for such a large stadium now, thats the way to build one with scope for future expansion.


----------



## Mo Rush

is this ever going to get built..the design has been around for quite a while


----------



## skaP187

I like the design very much, yep I do. Makes me think a little bit about the West Ham United stadium (?)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413806&page=2


----------



## Benjuk

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> With them only currently requiring 22,000 capacity they obviously couldn't continue that big stand design all the way round, because that would make it about 50-60,000.


Assuming that the big stand is three tiers in that renders, I'd guess that based on those dimensions and that 22k capacity, if continued around all sides the total capacity would still 'only' be in the region of 34-38k. For it to be 50-60k, that big stand alone would currently be looking at holding around 20k.

Still lovely 'little' stadium. Different.


----------



## CharlieP

EADGBE said:


> It includes a hotels and a casino and there is speculation, it could be used as a ground share with Sale Sharks rugby union (currently playing at Edgeley Park Stockport and once mooted to take over Manchester City's now demolished Maine Road ground) and possibly Manchester United's reserve team (now playing at Ewen Fields, Hyde, after moving from Gigg Lane, Bury to Moss Lane, Altrincham)


I've just had a play around on Google Earth - the new stadium will be 7km from Sale's old Heywood Road ground, whereas Edgeley Park is 10.5km away... I don't see why not, especially if facilities, parking and capacity are an improvement on their current lodgings...


----------



## NavyBlue

Benjuk said:


> Assuming that the big stand is three tiers in that renders, I'd guess that based on those dimensions and that 22k capacity, if continued around all sides the total capacity would still 'only' be in the region of 34-38k. For it to be 50-60k, that big stand alone would currently be looking at holding around 20k.
> 
> Still lovely 'little' stadium. Different.


Yeah I agree . . . should be about 40k tops if it's ever redeveloped but will Salford ever need a 40,000 seater stadium?

The more I look at these renders the more I dislike this stadium. It's a great design but IMO with it being so unbalanced I think it will struggle to create a good atmosphere. I'm just trying to picture myself sitting in the small outer stand looking up at a bigger stand at the other end where all the noise is coming from.


----------



## CharlieP

NavyBlue said:


> Yeah I agree . . . should be about 40k tops if it's ever redeveloped but will Salford ever need a 40,000 seater stadium?


40,000? It's unlikely that they will need a 22,000 seater stadium for some time to come...


----------



## Benjuk

edennewstairs said:


> *the ricoh arena*


If/when they get back to the Premiership - does that big flat Ricoh sign come down to reveal another 6000 seats?


----------



## Down In London

Just a few points: 

-Last season despite making the Playoffs Salford averaged 4,820. I'm not sure of all the statistics but I believe that may have been their highest average for a few years.
-They need 7/8,000 to breakeven in the new stadium
-One of the stands looks so high because it has a hotel/corporate facilities built into it, in total the highest stand will have just 7 or 8 rows more than the stand opposite.
-The stand opposite along the touchline (the one with the glass roof) will have 3,000 standing spaces. Which is excellent if you ask me


----------



## CorliCorso

Warrington regularly got 5,000 or so at Wilderspool. Last season at their new ground, they average 10,407. I don't think crowds are anything to worry about, there's plenty of potential at Salford.


----------



## Benjuk

Would the stadium be a suitable 'home' for the new Manchester 'United' club that formed due to disgust with the take-over a few years back. I understand that they are getting 2500/3000 per game whilst still playing 3 divisions beneath the league - and are groundsharing with Bury at the moment if I remember correctly. If they keep expanding at this rate they will need a bigger ground if/when they reach the league.


----------



## Down In London

CorliCorso-The difference is whereas Warrington are in a town with no other major team, and they moved into the centre of Warrington, Salford are moving to the outskirts and have Man Utd to contend with. I'm not putting Salford down as I'd like to see them draw big crowds in what looks a very nice stadium, but they need to do a bit of community promotion instead of just relying on the new stadium factor.


----------



## SouthBank

*London – A World Capital of Sport: The Stadiums and Arenas*

*London – A World Capital of Sport: The Stadiums and Arenas*

***Please note – Not _THE_ World Capital of Sport for all those who are very protective about their cities!!***

There’s little doubt that London is up there with the best of them in terms of sporting venues, and with the arrival of the Olympics in 2012, this will get even better over the next few years. Here’s a rundown of all the main venues built, under construction and planned. Not all are great venues of course, but overall it's a pretty strong field IMHO..

Feel free to add stuff as you please, and agree or disagree with whatever, but lets not turn this into a petty city-bashing thread please!

____________________________________________

*Full list of venues and location map:*










____________________________________________________________

*List of Stadiums with a capacity of 10,000+ built and/or Under Construction:*

*Wembley Stadium – Capacity: 90,000
English National Football stadium*

Officially still under construction, but realistically all but finished, Wembley Stadium will become London and the UK’s largest current stadium when it opens in May this year, more than a year later than planned. It also holds the dubious honour of being the world’s most expensive stadium ever at £800 million.

The stadium has no permanent resident club, but will become the permanent home of the English national football team, as well as hosting all major football league cup finals, as well as major Rugby League finals. The stadium was also designed to be able to host major athletics events with the construction of a raised platform that will reduce capacity to 65,000, although it is anticipated that this will be used rarely due to costs involved.


























_____________________________________________________
*Twickenham Stadium – Capacity: 82,000
English National Rugby stadium*

Seating was recently installed to complete the Twickenham stadium bowl and achieve a capacity of over 82,000, Work is still underway, however, to complete the roof of the new stand and the hospitality facilities contained within it, which will be completed over the next few months.

As with Wembley, the stadium is home to no club sides, but is the permanent home of the English Rugby Union national team, and hosts major Rugby Union finals and showpiece games. No football matches are played at Twickenham.

(A recent picture prior to work starting on the new roof)


















_________________________________________________
*Emirates Stadium – Capacity: 60,500
Home of Arsenal Football Club*

The new home of Arsenal Football Club replaces the famous old Highbury Stadium, which is currently being converted into apartments due to it protected status. The Emirates Stadium opened in July 2006 at a cost of £390 million.


















________________________________________________
*Stamford Bridge – Capacity: 42,500
Home of Chelsea Football Club*

The current home of Chelsea was largely rebuilt just a few years ago, but with the club’s new found wealth and success under the ownership of Russian billionaire Roman Abramovich, it is no longer considered large enough. The club has announced that it is actively looking for potential sites nearby in order to build a brand new stadium with an estimated capacity of 50-65,000, depending on site restrictions. This is unlikely to happen within 5 years, but given Chelsea’s widely-publicised ambition to become the biggest club in the world, and Abramovich’s vast fortunes, it seems almost inevitable that it will indeed happen.


















_______________________________________________
*White Hart Lane – Capacity: 36,500
Home of Tottenham Hotspur Football Club*

Despite being one of the larger stadiums in London, there is little doubt that White Hart Lane stadium is too small for a club of Tottenham’s size and ambition. The club has been searching for a solution to this problem, and several options have been discussed, including extending the stadium over one of the roads that surrounds the existing stadium or relocation to a brand new stadium. The idea of moving to the nearby Olympic stadium after the 2012 games has been discussed, but now seems unlikely due to London’s commitment to having a permanent Athletics legacy after the games.


















___________________________________________
*Upton Park – Capacity: 35,000
Home of West Ham United Football Club*

As with Tottenham, West Ham has also been in discussion with London’s Olympic authorities to discuss the possibility of the club moving to the Olympic Stadium after the 2012 games. Again, however, this now seems unlikely, so the club will probably either complete the current ground or move elsewhere. Either way, expect a minimum capacity of 45,000 once completed.










_________________________________________________
*Lords Cricket Ground – Capacity: 28,500
Home of Middlesex County Cricket Club*










___________________________________________
*The Valley – Capacity: 27,000
Home of Charlton Athletic Football Club*










____________________________________________
*Selhurst Park – Capacity: 26,500
Home of Crystal Palace Football Club*










______________________________________________
*Craven Cottage – Capacity: 24,000
Home of Fulham Football Club*










____________________________________________________
*The O2 Arena – Capacity: 23,000*

Opening July this year, the O2 Arena has been constructed within the shell of the world’s largest dome structure, the former Millennium Dome. The new arena will be used mainly for concerts, but will also host basketball, ice hockey and gymnastics on regular occasions, as well as during the 2012 Olympics. The total cost of the development will be £600-800million.

Construction has been highly guarded, but as well the main 23,000 seat arena, the complex will include a second 2200-seat music venue, a 1800-seat theatre, as well as an exhibition centre, shopping mall, cinemas, ice rink, hotel, bars, restaurants etc. all within newly-created ‘streets’ in the existing dome.

(The dome as it looked inside in 2005)


























_________________________________________
*The Oval – Capacity: 23,000
Home of Surrey County Cricket Club*










________________________________________
*The Den – Capacity: 20,500
Home of Millwall Football Club*










____________________________________________
*Vicarage Road – Capacity: 20,000
Home of Watford Football Club*










_________________________________________________
*Loftus Road – Capacity: 19,000
Home of Queens Park Rangers Football Club*










___________________________________________________________
*Crystal Palace Athletics Stadium – Capacity: 15,500*










________________________________________________
*Earls Court Arena – Capacity 15-18,000*










__________________________________________________
*Centre Court, Wimbledon – Capacity: 14,000
Court No.1, Wimbledon – Capacity: 11,500*

The historic Centre Court is currently being partially rebuilt with a (much-needed!) lightweight retractable roof. It is supposedly being made out of wood (!) in order to be light enough to be supported by the existing structure.










_________________________________________
*The Stoop – Capacity: 13,000
Home of London Harlequins Rugby Club(s)*










__________________________________________
*Griffin Park – Capacity: 13,000
Home of Brentford Football Club*










__________________________________________
*Wembley Arena – Capacity: 12,300*










_______________________________________________________

*Future developments (Capacity of 10,000+):*

*Olympic Stadium – Capacity: 80,000 (25,000 after Olympic Games)
Home of UK Athletics and 2012 Olympics*


















(How it will look in legacy form after the games with a 25,000-seat capacity)










*Olympic Park other large venues:*

- 3 Arenas – Capacity: 20,000 x3 (One arena remains after Olympic Games)
- Hockey stadium
- Velodrome
- Aquatic Centre

(Image of the main Olympic Park site where the main stadium, Hockey field, Aquatic centre, Velodrome etc.)









(Aquatic Centre - opens 2009)


















*Croydon Gateway Arena – Capacity: 12,500*

Currently in the balance due to a rival bid for the site looking the more likely to be given permission to proceed with their plans.











*ExCeL Centre Arena – Capacity: 10,000*

Will be built within the existing ExCeL exhibition centre, and will be fully removable to allow for maximum flexibility of the space.









___________________________________


----------



## patroeski

Wow, very nice indeed. 

Are they really going to shrink the capacity of the olympic stadium to 25000 seats? It will be the only big stadium with an athletics track in the UK.


----------



## jimjones

well impressive amount of stadiums and arenas. My general question to whether london is a sports capital of the world in the history of the sports franchises IE championships. An olympics to me is a nationalist exercise in ego and international self promotion. In the united states it has the nationalist tendancy but it is becoming a regional contest in many ways. 
I didnt really know that chelsea or west ham were in the london area sorry for my non knowledge of london. In north america atleast you can ID teams to the cities proper easier. Chelsea and West Ham really mean a community kind of a divided neighboorhood thing to me. 
The New York Mets place in the Borough of Queens but they are called the New York Mets. The New York yankees play in the borough of "the bronx" but are ided with new york. 

It may just be the way things are in great britian and we did have the Brooklyn Dodgers at one time here with closer neighboorhood rivalries. 

The amount of moving franchises in north america is a negative to consider.
great britian seems to have stability on that front.

Beyond soccer I dont see a rival team league like you have major league baseball , the national basketball association and the national football league. 
Again it may be my lack of not being informed but I know basketball and ice hockey are played on a pro basis in great britian but not on the scale of north america. 

My personal sports capitals of the world would be 

Los Angeles
London 
New York 
Chicago 
and perhaps melbourne and sydney 

It is not in a ranking order at all 

I dont know what is in Toyko or most Asian Countries. Hosting an olympics 
just means the politicans won a bid or bids and have the local taxpayers committed for decades to the debt service. 


jim jones


----------



## Mo Rush

One of the worlds capitals of sport but certainly not the main one.


----------



## Benjuk

SouthBank said:


> *Centre Court, Wimbledon – Capacity: 14,000
> Court No.1, Wimbledon – Capacity: 11,500*
> 
> The historic Centre Court is currently being partially rebuilt with a (much-needed!) lightweight retractable roof. It is supposedly being made out of wood (!) in order to be light enough to be supported by the existing structure.


Oh the joys of buying a wad of No 1 court tickets on finals day and selling them to tourists who didn't know that No 1 isn't the biggest and best venue at Wimbledon. One could comfortably turn a couple of thousand pounds over in a day. Of course I never participated in such skullduggery. (Middle aged Americans were the most frequest purchasers, so I'm told.)


----------



## jimjones

Benjuk said:


> Oh the joys of buying a wad of No 1 court tickets on finals day and selling them to tourists who didn't know that No 1 isn't the biggest and best venue at Wimbledon. One could comfortably turn a couple of thousand pounds over in a day. Of course I never participated in such skullduggery. (Middle aged Americans were the most frequest purchasers, so I'm told.)


Is number one not that court that gets most of the aerial shots ??

I take it the skullduggery you talk about may be the selling of less desired events in the wimbledon schedule like mixed doubles???

The view of centre court I do not know because my imagery is of number one think that was centre court LOL. 

jim jones


----------



## Guest

Lets not forget. The UK as a whole is the size of Iwoa. California is 3 times bigger then the UK. Los Angeles as a city has a 92,000, 56,000 and 22,500 over the 20k capacity.

London has over 13.

California as a whole has 26 (Population 34m)

UK as a whole has 70 with a population of (60m) Not bad really.


----------



## archy_

SimLim said:


> Lets not forget. The UK as a whole is the size of Iwoa. California is 3 times bigger then the UK. Los Angeles as a city has a 92,000, 56,000 and 22,500 over the 20k capacity.
> 
> London has over 13.
> 
> California as a whole has 26 (Population 34m)
> 
> UK as a whole has 70 with a population of (60m) Not bad really.


fck..from when is size the key for importance...Then what is Mongolia? typicall american thinking america vs. world...LA is a crap city with many kms of the same sht "landscape", iowooaowa the same...
loveya london...


----------



## skaP187

It is not about cities and landscape but the sportingfacileties they offer, let's not make this a thread going bad. The topic maker made a very correct tittle. 'a' cappital of the world, not 'the' because there is no such one. London is very impressive and so is LA. 
London is bigger as a city as LA so don't worry about the calimero effect, it doesn't go up in this one!


----------



## Guest

archy_ said:


> fck..from when is size the key for importance...Then what is Mongolia? typicall american thinking america vs. world...LA is a crap city with many kms of the same sht "landscape", iowooaowa the same...
> loveya london...


Im from the UK not America. Size is important the UK as a whole is a amazingly rich sporting country and London is the epi-center of that. Firstly I think your about 5 judging by your spelling and remarks, secondly, as to clarify my point a country the size of Britain having 70+ 20K or over all seater stadiums is very impressive. Probably unmatched around the world except Germany. But again the UK hosts more world wide events then thier EU neighbours.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

SE9 said:


> Summary (stadia within London only):
> 
> 
> *Wembley* - 90,000 - *Football | Rugby* (UC)
> *Twickenham* - 82,000 - *Rugby* (UC)
> *Emirates Stadium* - 60,500 - *Football*
> *Stamford Bridge* - 42,000 - *Football*
> *White Hart Lane* - 36,500 - *Football*
> *Upton Park* - 35,000 - *Football*
> *Lords Cricket Ground* - 28,500 - *Cricket*
> *The Valley* - 27,000 - *Football*
> *Selhurst Park* - 26,500 - *Football*
> *Craven Cottage* - 24,000 - *Football*
> *O2 Arena* - 23,000 - *Basketball | Gymnastics | Ice Hockey* (UC)
> *The Oval* - 23,000 - *Cricket*
> *The New Den* - 20,500 - *Football*
> *Loftus Road* - 19,000 - *Football*
> *Earls Court Arena* - 18,000 - *Multi-use*
> *Crystal Palace Stadium* - 15,500 - *Athletics*
> *Centre Court AEC* - 14,000 - *Tennis* (UrC)
> *No.1 Court AEC* - 11,500 - *Multi-use*
> *Twickenham Stoop Stadium* - 13,000 - *Rugby*
> *Griffin Park* - 13,000 - *Football*
> *Wembley Arena* - 12,300 - *Multi-use*
> 
> *Future:*
> 
> 
> *Olympics Stadium* - 80,000 - *Athletics*
> *Aquatics Centre* - 20,000 - *Multi-use*
> *Velodrome* - 20,000 - *Multi-use*
> *Hockey Stadium* - 20,000 - *Multi-use*
> *Croydon Gateway Arena* - 12,500 - *Multi-use*
> *ExCel Centre* - 10,000 - *Multi-use*


Great List!! Doubt any other city can top that list, good work.


----------



## KiwiBrit

jimjones said:


> ...los angeles has a new football(soccer) stadium with 25,000 seats and that is a sport that is as foreign to the united states as baseball is to great britian.


I would hardly say football (soccer) is foreign to the states. I thought it was the number one played game at school level in the USA? Plus you have a national pro soccer league AND you have hosted a football World cup. As for baseball in Britain, we have no baseball taught at schools, certainly no pro baseball league and no one outside the USA qualifies for the baseball World series! 



> You cant really compare cities from one continent to another as each continent makes its own unique culture.


I couldn't agree with you more on this point Jim. Both London and LA have fine sporting facilities which cater for each cities sporting cultures. Just like Melbourne, Paris, New York etc. etc.


----------



## Orgoglioso

I think London out does L.A as a sport 'capital' i mean, Football (soccer), Tennis, rugby, cricket were all invented in Britain and London is the capital in britain sportwise. Then we have our own different sort of sports like Polo which gives it that extra qwerkyness. Its deffinately better than Paris, i don't know why thats on the list.


----------



## KiwiBrit

Orgoglioso said:


> Its deffinately better than Paris, i don't know why thats on the list.


Let's see. Home to French Football and Rugby, Horse racing - the Pre d'larc de Triumphe (sorry if it's spelt wrong!) French Open tennis and Masters series, final stage of Tour de France and the French open golf. All *international* sporting events held *every year*.


----------



## nyrmetros

Care to take a stab at NYC? But we have to make 1 point established? Does NYC include the NYC region (which is parts of 3 states), or just NYC city limits proper ?

NYC region gives NYC a chance. NYC city limits does not.

NYC city limits:
Yankee Stadium - 56, 000
Shea Stadium - 55, 000
USTA (US Open Tennis) - Aurthur Ashe Stadium - 23, 000 (not sure about the other courts)
Madison Square Garden - 18,200 (ice hockey), 20, 000 (concerts)

Future:
Brooklyn basketball arena - 19, 000
Yankee Stadium - 50, 000
Mets Stadium - 45, 000




NYC Region:
Yankee Stadium - 56, 000
Shea Stadium - 55, 000
USTA Aurthure Ashe Stadium - 23, 000
Madison Square Garden - 19, 000
Nassau Colliseum - 17, 000
Giants Stadium - 80, 000
Rutgers Stadium - 45, 000
Brendan Byrne Arena - 20, 000
Yale Bowl - 64, 000


Future:
New Yankee Stadium - 50, 000
New Mets Stadium - 45, 000
Brooklyn Arena - 19, 000
New Nassau Colliseum - 19, 000
Newark Arena - 18, 000
Harison Stadium - 25, 000
New Giants Stadium - 83, 000


Total by 2010:
New Yankee Stadium - 50, 000
New Mets Stadium - 45, 000
Madison Square Garden IV - 19, 000
Aurthure Ashe Stadium - 23, 000
New Brooklyn Arena - 19, 000
New Nassau Colliseum - 19, 000
New Giants Stadium - 83, 000
New Newark Arena - 18, 000
New Harrison Stadium - 25, 000
Rutgers Stadium - 45, 000
Yale Bowl - 65, 000
Belmont Park - 200, 000
Aqueduct Track - 90, 000
Meadowlands Racetrack - 40, 000
Yonkers Raceway - 50, 000


----------



## Orgoglioso

On that Paris list, what's on there that London doesn't have and what London doesn't have better. Plus London has more. London is home to English football, by far a stronger league than France, Wimbledon a more prestigious and famous tournement, Ascott which has just been done up and host one of the biggest horse races in the world, rugby is an english game so it has more spirit in London. Then we have cricket at both Lords and the Oval. Plus Paris only has one football team, london has loads.


----------



## Benjuk

Melbourne...
Flemington Racecourse, 130000
MCG, 100000
Albert Park FI Circuit, 80000
TelstraDome 56347
Caulfield Racecourse 46800
Calder Park Raceway 44000
Princes Park (closed) 35000
Mooney Valley race course 30000
Victoria Park 27000
Moorabbin Oval 27000
Whitten Oval 25000
Olympic Park Stadium 20000 
Arden Street Oval 15000
Punt Road Oval 15000
Elsternwick Park 15000
Coburg City Oval 15000
Knights Stadium 15000
Windy Hill 15000
Brunswick Street Oval 15000
Toorak Park 15000
Rod Laver Arena 14820
Bob Jane Stadium 14000 
Melbourne Teac Oval 12000
Vodafone Arena 10800
Epping Stadium 10000
Glenferrie Oval (closed and about to fall down) 10000
Box Hill City Oval 10000
Burbank Oval 10000
Trevor Barker Oval 10000
Kooyong Tennis Centre 8500

That list looks pretty impressive. I won't post pictures though because they would demonstrate the difference between facts and reality. Most of the above consist of a single, aging stand and three sides of open standing on banks of grass. Take AFL/Cricket out of the equation and there's very little left on the list.


----------



## Weebie

All those AFL Groudns are sh*t and worthless stnading room ground.

Melbourne needs to big purpose built stadium to be taken serious not just these crap gAyFL ground.


----------



## jimjones

BaronVonChickenpants said:


> You can't be serious about the LA Collasium and the Rose Bowl?they are as old as the hills...
> i think Lords and The Oval could accomodate Baseball.......Ice Hockey and Basketball can all be played at the Excel,Wembley and eventually the O2 arena.....


Well first in regards to Wembley Arena , prime use is a music venue and ice shows. Any pro- hockey or basketball ??? 12,000 seats doesnt compare to 
18,000 for three venues in the greater La area with four major league franchises. The way things go with the NBA and the NHL they will have an arena of 18,000 seats for each franchises of the four in LA. 
Wembley Arena was build around the time of the 1932 olmypics. 
Wembley Arena was originally the Aquatic Venue for the 1934 British Empire Games. If we are going to include a music venue with wembley arena how about including the Great Western Forum in LA still in use by a huge gosphel church group and rented for concerts. Wembley Arena well the events coming up in the new year are a boxing match, billiards ,netball and more music events then sports, if you can actually call billiards a sport LOL. 
The O2 dome , what was the original purpose of that building ???? 
basketball team , lawn bowls, ice hockey ???? No a display of british largess celebrating the new millinium and it is well documented the financial problems of that building that the british couldnt seem to handle so how the Yanks from LA are in charge.

Here are the people behind the o2 redevelopment
The Anschutz Entertainment Group is a sporting and music entertainment presenter and a subsidiary of The Anschutz Corporation. The company owns or operates several major entertainment/sporting venues, including Staples Center and The Home Depot Center. In England they own the Manchester Evening News Arena, and the Millennium Dome which is being redeveloped as a multi-purpose arena, and re-launched under the name "The O2".

As part of the development of the Millenium Dome, Anschutz also purchased the London river service company Thames Clipper, to provide transport links using the river service to and from Central London and the Dome.

The company also owns a number of sports teams, including Los Angeles Galaxy, Chicago Fire, Houston Dynamo, D.C. United, Los Angeles Kings, Manchester Monarchs, five European Hockey franchises, Hammarby soccer team (Sweden), as well as interests in the Los Angeles Lakers and Los Angeles Sparks. The company also purchased the Champions on Ice figure skating tour in 2006.

The company makes a significant amount of its money by leveraging its sports interests, already significant earners, by using the stadia in which these teams play to host various other entertainment events, most notably concerts. Indeed, Philip Anschutz created the company by buying up several small local promoters in Los Angeles in order to fill up the schedule for his new sports venue, STAPLES Center. It is now the second-largest event promoter in the United States.

AEG--the world’s largest owner of sports teams and sports events, the owner of the world’s most profitable sports and entertainment venues, and the world’s second largest presenter of live music and entertainment events.

BASED IN LOS ANGELES formed and founded . 

Then you have the little minor Arenas in the los angeles area 10,000 to 16,000 range including . Gosh newer arena in the second teir outnumbering your largest arena Four to your One with tennants in them and basically privately funded. 

The Galen Centre 10,258 seats purpose built and opened last year for the 
USC Trojans basketball team. One third of the funding coming from the Galen family. 
The Long Beach Arena 11,200 seats basketball and ice hockey use
The Pauley Pavillon 12,800 seats home of the UCLA Bruins basketball team
Edwin Wendell Pauley Sr. donating one fifth of the money required to build that facility match what the alumina donated.
The Los Angeles Memorial Arena 14,456 seats for basketball , home of the NBA La clippers until 1999. home of the USC Trojans until 2006. 

With the Home Depot Sports Center you have the 2500 seat velodrome, , 13000 seat tennis centre and then you have the home of a mexicain major league soccer team the Deportivo Chivas USA and Major League Soccer team the LA Galaxy in a 27,000 seat stadium brand new . I have a question for the soccer people in england any baseball teams from the country of France share a 27,000 seat baseball stadium in London ???? No I thought so

An Athletics field also is in the Home Depot Sports Center with 2000 perminant seat for a Major league lacrosse team and that stadium has had temporary seating installed at times to bring the seating up to 22,000. Lacrosse another foreign sport to america the national sport of canadain indians . Hey and then there is Ice hockey in los angeles for 40 years with the NHL. 

Yes considering the Yanks from Los Angeles own one of the venues you are looking to use for the olympics in 2012 london really is A sports capital of the World. London however is not THE Sports capital of the world without ownership, sports franchise numbers in diverse sports including sports foriegn to their soils and tennants for those wonderfully expensive pieces of architecture you people are famous for have one time uses for. Gosh I will tell you what I m being unfair here why dont you throw in the millineum 
FERRIS WHEEL as a sports venue or LONDON TOWER. 
At least with a LA colusium or Pasadena Rose bowl you actually have longterm tennants for buidlings . The USC Trojans Football Team occupies the LA Memorial Coluseum and the UCLA Bruins Occupy the Rose Bowl. 
The LA coluseum will most likely be the athletic field for the 2016 games and 
an redeveloped NFL field at a billion dollar cost. If the NFL doesnt like that idea then LA and the NFL will build a purpose built stadium. 

LA's dodger stadium is being redeveloped for 250 million and Angels stadium has been redeveloped recently as well. 
While most places including the UK struggle with financing stadia and arenas
Philip Anschutz owns the Millinium Dome , Manchester Evening News Arena 
and LA Staples Center. 

Yes you get a new wembley stadium that is still not open replacing the one that was older then the LA coluseum and an Emigrants stadium and you think you are the world best ROTFLMAO. Considering that the olympic stadium for 2012 will be down scaled for athletics it shows how much sports are a fixture of your society. 
considering the summer olympics was saved by Peter uberhoff in 1984 with his guidance making the games a 250 million dollar profit for the first and last time we would not be having the jolly old town on london building these great piece of sport architecture for the olympics in 2012 would we? No one bid on the summer olympics for 1984 except Los Angeles and the commerical deals made there saved the games and furthered it. 

Sports capitals are made on money both invested and earned . Sports capitals are also made on history. Unfortuately London did not have a peter uberhoff and doesnt have one today. London also does not have the earnings of an LA or NY for that matter but I still do consider it A sports capital of the world , for football , tennis , billiards and darts. English Football is a girls sport here in north america . atleast that is the version LA hosted in 2003 for the fifa womens world cup LOL. Yes in LA they actually save acting like your hurt for the movie and tv actors while soccer that is a required talent on the filed of play LOL. I always wondered why the brazilains had aquatic centres next to their soccer stadia . They practice diving in water there before the game LOL. 


jim jones


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

^^ that post made me laugh so much

no one was attacking LA, relax


----------



## GreenwichSE10

I wont spell out the grammatical errors in your last post you iliterate baboon but suffice it to say you silly halfwit that the evidence is clear and beyond reproach..London is the World capital of Sport.and that includes sports that are played all around the world not just one country (ahem):lol: :lol: 

muppet said


> London does not have the earnings of an La or Ny for that matter


..come again?:nuts: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NavyBlue

Benjuk said:


> That list looks pretty impressive. I won't post pictures though because they would demonstrate the difference between facts and reality. Most of the above consist of a single, aging stand and three sides of open standing on banks of grass.


Then why post it in the first place?



> Take AFL/Cricket out of the equation and there's very little left on the list.


hno: That's like saying take away soccer and cricket from London . . . what's your point???


----------



## KiwiBrit

Orgoglioso said:


> London is home to English football.


As Paris is to French football.



> Wimbledon a more prestigious and famous tournement


The French Open is still another *ONE* of only *FOUR* grand slam tournaments played *anywhere*.



> Ascott which has just been done up and host one of the biggest horse races in the world


So does the Arc de Triumphe



> rugby is an english game so it has more spirit in London


Rugby was first played in...Rugby so why would London have more spirit than anywhere else in England? Motor racing Grand Prix was a French idea, but I would not say motor racing has more spirit in Paris???



> On that Paris list, what's on there that London doesn't have and what London doesn't have better


What apart from the Tour de France and it's open Golf championship.

I can't see why you are putting down Paris so much. You said you couldn't understand why I put Paris on my list, so I gave you some examples. I bet I've probably left out a few more sports they host too.

Yes England plays host to loads of sporting events but so do many other cities of the World. Paris being one of them :bash:


----------



## jimjones

GreenwichSE10 said:


> I wont spell out the grammatical errors in your last post you iliterate baboon but suffice it to say you silly halfwit that the evidence is clear and beyond reproach..London is the World capital of Sport.and that includes sports that are played all around the world not just one country (ahem):lol: :lol:
> 
> muppet said..come again?:nuts: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Ah whats the big basketball team in london anyways 

The Beefeaters ????? and what cellphone companys logo is on the jersey LOL. 


jim jones


----------



## carlspannoosh

London is arguably a world capital for outdoor field sport type stadiums but until the dome development it had no real world class basketball/ice Hockey type arenas.

As for the reduction in capacity of the Olympic stadium i would say that a world class athletics stadium has no need for a permanent 80k capacity because that type of attendance is so rare for athletics events anywhere in the world.


carlspannard


----------



## jimjones

cardiff said:


> Great work! truely international sporting facilities. Is baseball popular outside of the USA and Japan in the same way football (soccer) is?




Actually Cuba,Venezuela,Columbia, Panama, Domincian Republic, Mexico, Australia, Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Curacao, Aruba and Puerto Rico have players making up 27 percent of the players in the Major Leagues in America and Canada. To get to that level of play for baseball is like getting to premiership football in europe. You have to be very good and that usually requires good minor league support in your home country. Hey David Edgar of Canada scored for Newcastle the other day in a 2-2 tie with Manchester United
Both Japan and Taiwan have had long runs of minor league championships playing against the best in the united states and the rest of the world that takes part in the little league world series which has teams from all these countries and even europe and the middle east. Curacao is now emerging as 
the little league powerhouse because of their major league star Andrew Jones of the Atlanta Braves has payed for a small baseball park on the island and kids on the island are following in his footsteps.

45 percent of all players under contract for major league baseball are from outside the United States. I would not doubt that players under contract are from central american countries not on the list above, Nicaragua has twice the number of baseball parks to soccer stadia. New Zealand, the Netherlands and other countries that are traditional thought of as soccer nations are most likely fielding players in the minor league feeder systems. Baseball is primarily popular in North and Central America, Eastern Asia with taiwan , south korea and japan having their own professional in stadiums of 10s of thousands . In Sapporo Japan their domed stadium is a dual sports use Baseball and Soccer. This was a stadium used for the FIFA world cup in 2002. 

No Baseball does not have total worldwide appeal but really football doesnt either but it is larger then baseballs following of course. 
The largest baseball game for attendance in the western hemisphere was played at the La memorial coluseum in the late 1950's . The largest attendance for a baseball game was not in the United States but in australia at the melbourne cricket grounds in 1885 LOL. Incredible to think that aussies would go out and watch baseball at that time with a number larger then 100,000 people. 

Basketball actually is the north american sport that rivals footballs popularity for coverage of the globe.
about 35 countries field NBA players and pro leagues in south america, europe have as good quality of play as the NBA. China and Africa are emerging as places that basketball is being played at a very high level. Australia and new Zealand also have good pro leagues as well. China,Europe,Australia,New Zealand,South Korea,Canada, countries in the carribean and south america are advancing players to the NBA in good quality and quantity. 

Just a friendly FYI backgrounder. 

Like I said Soccer is making great strides in america with a very full rooster of pro sports dividing attention. The attention is not so divided in great britian. 
Rugby , Soccer , Cricket, Darts, Snooker is it not like north america LOL. Of course 300 million people compared to 70 million is really not a fair picture I know that . 

jim jones


----------



## jimjones

carlspannard said:


> London is arguably a world capital for outdoor field sport type stadiums but until the dome development it had no real world class basketball/ice Hockey type arenas.
> 
> As for the reduction in capacity of the Olympic stadium i would say that a world class athletics stadium has no need for a permanent 80k capacity because that type of attendance is so rare for athletics events anywhere in the world.
> 
> carlspannard


Well yes you are right on the athletics thing. There is no pro circuit and it is actually very selfish of a Sebastan Coe to not have a soccer team take over the olympic stadium post games. middle distance runner with a complex LOL. 
As to world capital of outdoor Stadia New York City has no domed stadiums and they have outdoor in brooklyn, queens , the bronx ,and new jersey with major and minor league teams. Giants stadium, Yankee stadium, Shea Stadium are your major stadiums. then comes the minor league stadiums in newark and brooklyn among others. these cities of 6 to 10 million all have great degrees of venues for sports . the difference really is the culture and what entertains these citys. To me a sports capital of the world is a city that can support more then the basic national sports that have been around for eons. 

The developement of the Dome I would say is more a doing something with the dome as opposed to a need for sports. The ice hockey league in great britian has certainly went thru ups and downs changing names and ownership. 
Basketball I think would be more successful in great britian then ice hockey. 

jim jones


----------



## Benjuk

NavyBlue said:


> Then why post it in the first place?


My point was, you can make a list of venues that looks very impressive, but on closer inspection it might not be so.

The London list looks fantastic - many of the venues are stunning, but it doesn't make London the capital city of sport. This argument has been run on the forum before (after Melbourne had won some dodgy poll as the 'World Capital of Sport'). Things like this are all dubious.

People have been suggesting that LA/New York shouldn't sing about their baseball stadiums because it's not a world sport... So what? They have a popular sport - they needed a large venue for it - so they built one (and fill it on a regular basis), it's as valid a venue as Wembley or the MCG.



NavyBlue said:


> That's like saying take away soccer and cricket from London . . . what's your point???


Not quite. Most oval venues in Australia are used for both AFL and cricket, as the sports have similar sized and shaped playing areas... So it would actually be more like saying "take away all of the rugby/football dual use venues". My comment about taking away the AFL/cricket venues was more based on the smaller venues that make up a lot of my list - as most are single stands on one side with banks of grass around the rest... On paper, looks pretty good - in reality, not so. A bit like having Loftus Road, Selhurst Park, Craven Cottage and The Stoop listed amongst Wembley, Emirates and Twickers.

Also, a few on here should take a look at the very beginning of the first post - 
***Please note – Not THE World Capital of Sport for all those who are very protective about their cities!!***

- and wind it down a bit.

By the way, what sports are played at Earl's Court? (not attacking, just curious).


----------



## Benjuk

jimjones said:


> Like I said Soccer is making great strides in america with a very full rooster of pro sports dividing attention. The attention is not so divided in great britian.
> Rugby , Soccer , Cricket, Darts, Snooker is it not like north america LOL. Of course 300 million people compared to 70 million is really not a fair picture I know that .
> 
> jim jones


Actually, we have professional Ice Hockey and Basketball leagues in the UK too - just no one bothers to go. Same goes for the English franchise of the 'World Football League'-thing - no one cared enough and it died on it's arse. 

Talking for myself and my friends, before I moved to Australia - I didn't know anyone who'd attended a rugby, cricket (I wandered into a county cricket match once, but got bored and left after 30 minutes), tennis, ice hockey or basketball match. I'd been to a few big boxing title fights (mainly at Ice Hockey venues as it happens), but mainly it was football - through choice rather than lack of it. 

It's not so much a case of there not being a diversity of pro sports to split attention, it's more a case of the English not caring about anything else but football (don't be fooled by the rugby - other than cup finals and internationals, crowds are small compared to football).


----------



## KiwiBrit

jimjones said:


> No Baseball does not have total worldwide appeal *but really football doesnt either*...


I'm sure I read once that more countries belong in FIFA than belong in the United Nations.


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si

Britania rules the world !
And YES , football is the worlds nr 1 sport.
Only the US and A prefers tabaco chewing baseball players and sissies with helmets over football.


----------



## carlspannoosh

jimjones said:


> To me a sports capital of the world is a city that can support more then the basic national sports that have been around for eons.
> jim jones


 I wouldnt agree. The basic national sports in London/UK also happen to be popular in many other parts of the world and so many of the stadiums are internationally famous. Even the little ones like White Hart Lane.


----------



## SE9

*Primary stadia by sport (incl. underconstruction):*


*Football:* Wembley Stadium - _Largest football stadium in the world by arena size_

*Tennis:* All England Club - _Home of Wimbledon, the most prestigious tennis tournament_

*Rugby:* Twickenham 82,000 - _Home of Rugby (worldwide label)_

*Cricket:* Lords - _Home of Cricket (worldwide label)_

*Basketball & Gymnastics:* 02 Arena - _Largest single-roof structure in the world._

*Horse Racing:* Ascot Racecourse - _Home of 'Royal Ascot', one of horse-racing's most prestigious meets, and Europe’s best-attended race meeting_

Other sporting events in the city include:

*The Boat Race - Cambridge v Oxford*: _Most watched amateur sports event in the world._

*London Marathon*: _Second largest marathon in the world._


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Why do people have to start a slanging match? The title says 'A World Capital of Sport' which is very ture.


----------



## EADGBE

I'm not sure the distinction is that great.

Salford seem to have used their common sense and got a decent location near the Motorway network.

Warrington built the Haliwell Jones Stadium almost in the centre of town, just marginally further from the centre than Wilderspool because the land became available after Carlsberg/Tetley closed the brewery.

Consequently, they and Tesco bought the land and now, matchdays are a nightmare for traffic. There is a farcical situation where there is a large, inviting car park right next door to the stadium (which happens to belong to Tesco), so they try to ban rugby traffic from using it which is a thoroughly unenforcable approch which someone surely must have seen coming. The A49 into Warrington is also easily clogged up on matchdays - remember this is 'only' a ground with crowds around the 10k mark.

The irony is that of all the places in this part of the world, Warrington is most conspicuously blessed with out-of-town brown field sites, right next to motorways. There's a huge expanse by the Gemini retail park, which practically has its own motorway junction. Once again the anti-car lobby got their way.

In actually embracing this ethos, Salford is using the virtue of accessibility not only to the advantage of their own crowds, but to those of all the tenants they can find to share with them.

Mind you, Thursdays and Saturdays before Christmas generate a fair amount of traffic going to the Trafford Centre, just across the Ship Canal.


----------



## CharlieP

GreenwichSE10 said:


> I *wont* spell out the grammatical errors in your last post you *iliterate* baboon


Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Not even going to attempt a Toronto list.


----------



## EADGBE

CharlieP said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by GreenwichSE10
> I *wont* spell out the grammatical errors in your last post you *iliterate* baboon
> 
> 
> Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear.



Play with fire and you get burned!


----------



## kingdomca

Well I think London only really has competition from US cities, but I would consider London top simply because of the worldwide interest in the sports played in London.

Almost half the teams of the world´s most widely followed national championship is in a single city, London. 
There cant be many countries on the planet that do not have players playing in London. 
and in a few months the indian cricket team will arrive, representing a cricket mad popuation of 1 billion.

As for venues, it would be amazing if Chelsea build a new 60,000 venue, while West Ham make the olympic stadium football-compatible also with 60,000 seats, while Spurs expand WHL up toward the same mark.

That would make it six 60,000+ venues all of the highest standard. (WHL will probably fall short of the mark though)


----------



## Overground

Ok, the thread title is, London – A World Capital of Sport: The Stadiums and Arenas. 
Now as far as I've seen, Southbank and others have proved this beyond a doubt and to say otherwise could be seen as lunacy. 

London is home to gigantic global sports such as football, rugby, cricket, and tennis. Not only is London home to these sports but England invented them and have plenty of stadia to support them. Perhaps too many, people might say. These stadia not only support international events but also domestic leagues.



jimjones said:


> it is actually very selfish of a Sebastan Coe to not have a soccer team take over the olympic stadium post games.


Actually there has been talk of West Ham football club moving into the Olympic Stadium post 
games as recently as last month. They are in discussion, with the sharing of football and the 
legacy of athletics being the stumbling block. Coe has never ruled that out.


----------



## Guest

L.A doesnt even come close to London Jim Jones. If you think it does then you are seriously deluded.


----------



## savas

Athens. It isnt so impressive as londons or others but it is quite good!

Athens Olympic Stadium: 74.000
Karaiskaki Stadium: 33.334
Olympic Indoor Hall: 18.700
Peace & Friendship Stadium: 14.095

Olympic Aquatic Center:
Indoor Pool: 5.500
Outdoor Pool: 8.000

Olympic Tennis Centre:
Main Court: 8.000
Court 1: 4.000
plus 10 competition courts,
with a total capacity of: 15.400

Olympic Velodrome: 5.250
Sports Pavilion: 4.000
Olympic Rowing and
Canoeing Centre: 14.000
Nikaia Olympic Hall: 5.000
Ano Liossia Olympic Hall: 5.700
Galatsi Olympic Indoor Hall: 5.200
Beach Volleyball Theater: 3.300

Olympic Equestrian Centre:
Cross Country Arena: 15.000
Jumping Arena: 9.650
Dressage Arena: 4.000
Small Arena: 1.000

A. Kosmas Sailing Centre:
The venue can
accommodate 1.000 crafts

Future Venues:

Panathinaikos FC will
build a new "Top Class"
pure football Stadium of: 42.000

Athens stages every year the Ultimate Acropolis Rally
as part of the WRC (World Rally Championship)

Also there is the Athens Classic Marathon every year.
In 2006 more then 5.000 runners participate at the Marathon.


----------



## Mo Rush

savas said:


> Athens. It isnt so impressive as londons or others but it is quite good!
> 
> Athens Olympic Stadium: 74.000
> Karaiskaki Stadium: 33.334
> Olympic Indoor Hall: 18.700
> Peace & Friendship Stadium: 14.095
> 
> Olympic Aquatic Center:
> Indoor Pool: 5.500
> Outdoor Pool: 8.000
> 
> Olympic Tennis Centre:
> Main Court: 8.000
> Court 1: 4.000
> plus 10 competition courts,
> with a total capacity of: 15.400
> 
> Olympic Velodrome: 5.250
> Sports Pavilion: 4.000
> Olympic Rowing and
> Canoeing Centre: 14.000
> Nikaia Olympic Hall: 5.000
> Ano Liossia Olympic Hall: 5.700
> Galatsi Olympic Indoor Hall: 5.200
> Beach Volleyball Theater: 3.300
> 
> Olympic Equestrian Centre:
> Cross Country Arena: 15.000
> Jumping Arena: 9.650
> Dressage Arena: 4.000
> Small Arena: 1.000
> 
> A. Kosmas Sailing Centre:
> The venue can
> accommodate 1.000 crafts
> 
> Future Venues:
> 
> Panathinaikos FC will
> build a new "Top Class"
> pure football Stadium of: 42.000
> 
> Athens stages every year the Ultimate Acropolis Rally
> as part of the WRC (World Rally Championship)
> 
> Also there is the Athens Classic Marathon every year.
> In 2006 more then 5.000 runners participate at the Marathon.


see.this generally happens when a city hosts an olympic games.


----------



## Mo Rush

Athens list is not unimpressive. Cape Town's list...now thats unimpressive for a top ten "sports city".

Newlands Rugby Stadium 50,000
Athlone Stadium 35,000
Newlands Cricket stadium 25,000
Future: 
Phillipi Stadium 20,000
Green Point World Cup Stadium 68,000

Hartleyvale Hockey Centre, pretty decent, nice roof

Aquatics?mmm...no FINA approved facility,main facilities, newlands, sea point,strand,stellenbosch..nothing amazing, quite apalling considering the sports is a medal winner at comm and olympic games

Tennis - plans for upgrade to tennis club at the same site at the world cup stadium, prob a 5,000 main stadium

Bellville Velodrome - 6,000
Good Hope Centre [old] 
Convention Centre Existing 10,000 sqm additional 10,000 sqm by 2009
Mew way boxing hall 10,000[not sure if this is even used]
Beach Volleyball- at least once or twice a year at camps bay beach, no permanent facility though.
Swartklip Indoor Centre
Sailing-usually the waterfront is used for the volvo ocean race and other events at the royal cape yacht club

Cape Argus Cycling - worlds largest timed cycling event,40,000 participants
Two Oceans Marathon - 18,000

plans for F1 by 2009 but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Weebie

Yankie sports are stoopid.


----------



## svs

SimLim said:


> L.A doesnt even come close to London Jim Jones. If you think it does then you are seriously deluded.


Well, you laid down the gautlet, I hate this city vs. city nonsense, but the greater LA area doesn't do too bad. Here's a partial list of some of our fields.

UCLA Bruins Pasadena Rose Bowl Stadium 92 542 1922 all-seater 
Race-use Fontana California Speedway 92 109 1997 all-seater 
USC Trojans Los Angeles L.A. Memorial Coliseum 92 000 1923 all-seater 

Horse-Racing use Arcadia Santa Anita Park 85 000 1934 26 000 

L.A. Dodgers Los Angeles Dodger Stadium 56 000 1962 all-seater 

L.A. Angels of Anaheim Anaheim Angel Stadium 45 050 1966 all-seater 
Horse racing Hollywood Park 80,000 
Los Angeles Galaxy and Chivas Carson Home Depot Center 27 000 2003 all-seater 
Horse racing Pomona Fairplex 10,000
East L.A. College Los Angeles Weingart Stadium 22 355 1951 all-seater 
horseracing Los Alamitos Racetrack 19,000 
Los Angeles Lakers, Clippers, Kings and Sparks Los Angeles STAPLES Center 19 060 1999 all-seater

Basketball, hockey Los Angeles Sports Area 20,000 
Anaheim Ducks Anaheim Honda Center 17 174 1993 all-seater 
Hilmer Lodge Stadium Mt. San Antonio College track and field 15,000 
UCLA Bruins Los Angeles Pauley Pavilion 12 800 1965 all-seater 
UCLA Los Angeles Tennis center 5,800 
Long Beach Ice Dogs Long Beach Long Beach Arena 11 200 1962 all-seater 
UCLA Drake Stadium Track and Field 11,000 
USC Trojans Los Angeles Galen Center 10 258 2006 all-seater 
Fullerton State Titans Fullerton Titan Stadium 10 000 1992 all-seater 
Cal Poly Mustangs S.L. Obispo Mustang Stadium 10 000 - all-seater 
Citrus stadium Citrus college football 10,000 
Santa Ana Dons Santa Ana Santa Ana Bowl 8 500 - all-seater 

Tennis-use Carson The Home Depot Center 8 000 2003 all-seater 

Basketball-use Anaheim Convention Center 7 400 1967 all-seater 

Indoor Sports Los Angeles Grand Olympic Auditorium 7 007 1932 all-seater 

Orange County Crush Costa Mesa Fairgrounds G'stand Arena 7 000 - all-seater 
S.M. College Corsairs Santa Monica Corsair Stadium 6 600 1955 all-seater 

R. Cucamonga Quakes R. Cucamonga The Epicenter 6 570 1993 all-seater 

Multi-use Los Angeles Shrine Auditorium 6 300 1926 - 
Multi-use Pico Rivera Pico Rivera Sports Arena 6 250 1978 all-seater 

Multi-use Universal City Gibson Amphitheatre 6 092 1972 all-seater 

Valley College Monarchs Studio City Monarch Stadium 6 000 1951 all-seater 
Bren events center Irvine basketball, volleyball 5,000
Cal Poly Pomona Kellogg gymnasium basketball 4,700
Montclair Cavaliers Montclair Montclair H.S. Stadium 5 000 - all-seater 
USA CSUSB Coyotes San Bernardino Arrowhead Credit Union Park 5 000 1996 - 
Inland Empire 66ers San Bernardino Arrowhead Credit Union Park 5 000 1996 - 
Long Beach State 49ers Long Beach Walter Pyramid 5 000 1994 all-seater 
L.A. Golden Eagles Los Angeles Jesse Owens Stadium 5 000 - all-seater 
Northridge State Matadors Northridge Matador Track Stadium 5 000 - nil 
Home depot center tennis 8,000
Los Angeles Equestrian Center Equidome 4,000 
Gersten Pavilion, LMU Volleyball, basketball, gymnastics, etc, 4,500
Home depot Velodrome cycling 2,500


----------



## svs

jimjones said:


> Not odd at all. LA is one of the top three media markets in america if not one of the top two. LA does not go and steal teams from other places in recent history.
> Every franchise locating to LA has usually been a brand new franchise like the LA angels , The LA kings, the Anaheim Ducks or franchises that have relocated for financial reasons in their marketplaces or
> as part of the scheme to get a new arena or stadium in their original area.
> 
> The San Diego clippers moved to LA in 1984 for greener pastures and have been there ever since under the shadow of the La Lakers. The Dodgers relocated from Brooklyn in the 1950's and have been there ever since. The Rams were originally from St louis an a rent free domed stadium with revenue sharing is quite a reward for moving to St Louis. The LA rams played the new stadium game with the city of Los Angeles and moved down the road to Anaheim in Southern California before going to St louis.
> 
> The California Angels now called the Los Angeles angels of Anaheim were an expansion team from 1960 and they played in Dodgers stadium for 6 years until 1966 when Anahein built their stadium. The Lakers played in th LA memorial arena from 1960 to 1966 when they moved into a new La forum.
> 
> The nature of sports franchises in north america is that there tends to be extorting of cities to fund stadiums and some buy in and some don't. Houston is a good example of one that has been biten by losing the oilers to Tennessee and then putting up a stadium to gain and expansion club with the Texans.
> 
> With Great Britian you Dont have movement as the country is long established in its development of urban Centers. With the growth of so many cities in so many areas you have the environment you do in america whereas you dont have that in europe of course. There is no doubt that Las Vegas Nevada will be getting to the game of building a stadium or arena to lure a team from another centre.
> 
> In regards to the NFL there are interested parties in LA itself and LA is slated for an expansion team but it will be on LAs terms as redistribution of TV revenues for the local LA market is a huge issue for a franchise there. That is half the battle with LA when a city government is not underwriting a stadium like other cities stealing franchises all over america and north america for that matter. Los Angeles gets used in NFL Stadium Deals all the time and the most recent one has been talk of the San Diego chargers and their dealings with a new stadium. San Diego may lose a second sports franchise to LA if one of their metropolitian suburbs does not provide the chargers with a deal.
> The same thing happens across america that pits a bedroom community first before moving across a state or across the nation. Examples Glendale Arizona, home of both the NHL Phoenix Coyotes and the NFL Arizona Cardinals. The Coyotes were the Winnipeg jets and the Arizona Cardinals were the St. Louis Cardinals. both those teams played in Phoenix proper and how have had glendale lure them to the burbs.
> Santa Clara, Ca future home of the San Francisco 49 er s NFL team, Fremont California future home of the Oakland A's major league baseball team. there are man examples of this and it is as good a sport to watch as formula one is.
> There is actually a little less predictablity with the Stadium/ Arena shakedown game in north america LOl.
> 
> Jim jones


Minor point, the LA Rams were originally from Cleveland and the Lakers were from Minneapolis. We certainly did our part in stealing teams from other cities, the most dramatic being the stealing of the Dodgers from Brooklyn, and the shennanigans involved in developing the stadium site in Chavez ravine. By the way, I am really enjoying your posts.


----------



## dom

Lol,

The American guy went on to ignore cricket. Little does he know that Cricket is a far, far bigger game globally than Basketball, American Football or Baseball..... ever heard of the Indian subcontinent??


----------



## ICP

jimjones said:


> Beckham is on his way to retirement but I am sure he could have played in great britian somewheres if you had a real sports culture like LA did for ice hockey (a foriegn sport to south california) with wayne gretzky in the 1980's playing for the LA kings or New York again with Wayne Gretzky in the 1990's in the ladder part of his career.
> 
> Well maybe the English owners of West Ham and Chelsea dont see the value in one of the best footballers of the last decade. jim jones


What? Let me just get this straight, you're saying that "Britain" (I presume you mean England), doesn't have enough of a sports culture for Beckham to return to play in his home country? No, Beckham isn't coming back because he simply isn't good enough any more to warrant the ludicrous wages he demands. Believe me if he was, he would have been snapped up by a premiership club (all of the top English teams could afford his wages if they thought he was worth it....remember he was available on a "free" as well cos he was out of contract - no transfer fee required). 

There is extremely limited potential in this country or anywhere in Europe now for the Beckham brand. He's over exposed and it's not that England lack sports culture, it's that it HAS sporting sense. The Galaxy are paying a stupid amount of money for a marketing tool. Footballing ability will be a bonus. That isn't "sporting culture", it's money culture.


----------



## SE9

Ballin! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zSCIzjMcko << I like that 'London' jacket the real jim jones is wearing.


...anyway, here's a revised list of stadia:


*London* (not complete)


(stadia outside London's city-limits are coloured blue, with distances to the centre of town)


*Wembley Stadium* - 90,000 - *Football | Rugby* (UC)

*Twickenham* - 82,000 - *Rugby* (UC)

*Ascot Racecourse* - 80,000 - *Horse-Racing* (30 miles from the centre of London)

*Brands Hatch Circuit* - 80,000 - *Motor Racing* (20 miles from the centre of London)

*Emirates Stadium* - 60,500 - *Football*

*Stamford Bridge* - 42,449 - *Football*

*White Hart Lane* - 36,214 - *Football*

*Upton Park* - 35,056 - *Football*

*Royal Windsor Racecourse* - 35,000 - *Horse Racing* (21 miles from the centre of London) 

*Lords Cricket Ground* - 28,000 - *Cricket*

*The Valley* - 27,111 - *Football*

*Selhurst Park* - 26,309 - *Football*

*Craven Cottage* - 24,510 - *Football*

*Madejski Stadium* - 24,084 - *Football* (30 miles from the centre of London)

*O2 Arena* - 23,000 - *Basketball | Gymnastics | Ice Hockey* (UC)

*The Oval* - 23,000 - *Cricket*

*Vicarage Road* - 22,011 - *Football* (16 miles from the centre of London)

*The New Den* - 20,146 - *Football*

*Loftus Road* - 19,148 - *Football*

*Earls Court Arena* - 18,000 - *Multi-use*

*Crystal Palace Stadium* - 15,500 - *Athletics*

*Matchroom Stadium* - 13,842 - *Football*

*Centre Court AEC* - 13,810 - *Tennis*

*Griffin Park* - 12,763 - *Football*

*The Stoop* - 12,500 - *Rugby*

*Wembley Arena* - 12,300 - *Multi-use*

*No.1 Court AEC* - 11,429 - *Tennis*

*Epsom Downs* - 10,875 - *Horse Racing* (20 miles from the centre of London)

*Kingsmeadow* - 6,299 - *Football*

*Victoria Road Ground* - 6,000 - *Football*

*Old Deer Park* - 5,850 - *Rugby*

*Underhill Stadium* - 5,500 - *Football*

*C.P National Sports Centre* - 3,500 - *Basketball*

*No.2 Court AEC* - 3,000 - *Tennis*


----------



## Starscraper

There's also Kempton Park and Sandown Park horse racing courses in SW London.


----------



## 3SPIRES

jimjones said:


> Toobad some of the captians of british industry couldn't buy a soccer team or buy the naming rights on a major stadium like emigrants airlines did LOL.
> I dont see an virgin group stadiums or sir richard branson taking out contracts
> for naming rights on wembley



This statement shows what little you know of English sport. They would sell naming rights for St Paul's Cathedral before Wembley Stadium. FACT

And David Beckham is nowhere near 'Britains greatest football player' not even in the top 50. FACT


----------



## jimjones

3SPIRES said:


> This statement shows what little you know of English sport. They would sell naming rights for St Paul's Cathedral before Wembley Stadium. FACT
> 
> And David Beckham is nowhere near 'Britains greatest football player' not even in the top 50. FACT


All I know about english sport is that it is pretty much restricted to england and if british born people cant seem to buy chelsea and west ham in a city like london then the natives see something that the icelander and the russian dont know. Perhaps it isnt a profitable businessin the city of london? Is that the same thing with the millenium dome and anshcultz entertainment group of los angeles taking it over ??? How come you have the two largest sport franchises in the city owned by foriegners ??? and then you have your new redevelopment for sports being funded and supervised by americans?

David Beckham may not be the best in your opinion but he is the most known name on the planet for that sport without a doubt. Gee just think what you are missing when he went to real Madrid the last couple of years. Beckham could have played in Chelsea if the Russian really wanted to have him an
posh spice could have played in Wembley arena along with many of the acts that dominate the schedule in a venue citied here as a sport venue when in fact sports makes up a very small bit of the action at that venue

So tell me who is the tennant at the new wembley stadium??? yes I thought so another empty tennantless building. 

jim jones


----------



## gambit06

Well i've heard it all now West Ham one of the largest 2 sports franchises in town?

ROFLMAO


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

jimjones said:


> So now that the British and European people here have established that they believe London is the Centre of the sporting Universe why is it that the former team captian for their national soccer team who played in the world cup last year has signed a contract with the LOS ANGELES GALAXY OF THE MLS?


I'll tell you why mate, seeing as you're pretty clueless, and seem to be suggesting Beckham is moving to LA becasue it is a great sporting capital...yer, right. Beckham is moving to LA because a) His wife Victoria was keen on moving out there, she still has aspirations of being a singer or getting involved in the media business; b) Because the USA is all about franchises and money, not really true sport, and can therefore aford to spend a large amount of money to get Beckham to the MLS, where football is still developing and needs a figurehead like Beckham to spearhead the sport; c) Becasue Beckham himself is keen on spreading his name and 'franchise' to the USA where he is relatively unknown, unlike in EUrope, Asia, South America and South Africa where he is a superstar, and he also has many youth development programess in the US which he wants to continue with. 

Beckham held out from going to the US for so long because he he knows that by joining the MLS he will have once and for all killed off any chance he has of getting back into the ENgland squad, because the MLS is a z-league.



jimjones said:


> David Beckham I know is past his prime as Pele was for the New York Cosmos
> but somehow Man U is able to attract the best in Britian . But it seems the case with Chelsea and West Ham having Beckham slip thru their fingers to
> Real Madrid it is all about the money or perhaps lack of it surrounding London in regards to sports franchises.


What is this nonsense about Chelsea and West Ham wanting Beckham?? Thats the first I've heard about it. Beckham has repeatedly said that he would have liekd to go back to the Premiership at some point, but the only club he ever wanted to play for is Man United, and obviously that is out of the question. It ahs nothing to do with London not having the money in football to get him. Chelsea could buy 1000 Beckhams with their money. But Beckham is not what these clubs want, he is still a great player, but he is well past his prime, and clubs like Chelsea and West Ham are looking for promissing young talent. And I think it is to London's -and by this I mean the UK's- credit that football has not turned into a 'franchise' like so many otehr sports these days. It is based on a proud history, with loyal fans, where everything is about the game, and the game only. EVery time I go back to Canada and sometimes the US, it really does apall me just how commercialised everything is there. Sports in North America are just about advertising and sponsership, with commericals and half-time shows dominating the scene!



jimjones said:


> Beckham is on his way to retirement but I am sure he could have played in great britian somewheres if you had a real sports culture like LA did for ice hockey (a foriegn sport to south california) with wayne gretzky in the 1980's playing for the LA kings or New York again with Wayne Gretzky in the 1990's in the ladder part of his career.


I have alreayd explained exactly why Beckham hasn't gone back to play in England, even though he would if he could (he has said before that he never would have left Man U if it weren't for his disagreement with Fergie).

And you really have topped the bullshit level with some of that comment mate: "if you had a real sports culture like LA did" :lol: :lol: :hilarious :hilarious LOL, as I have just said above, the US wouldn't know true sports culture unless it was shown to them on a billboard display or a half time commercial! On a thread on this site regarding the Superbowl, many people from the US admitted the best thing about it was the commercials they showed in between the game! LOL, this is unthinkable in the UK! 



jimjones said:


> Well maybe the English owners of West Ham and Chelsea dont see the value in one of the best footballers of the last decade.
> Er I am sorry a Russian Billionare owns Chelsea and an Icelander owns West Ham
> Yes the premiership is such a great place in the sports capital of the world that native born businessmen dont seem interested in owning london football teams and great britians greatest football player seem to pass over london for manchester, madrid and then los angeles.


The UK doesn't have many native billionaires, and that's just the fact of the matter, which is why you see quite a few foreign billionairs investing in clubs. There are quite a number of big clubs owned by British people though, but you obviously aren't going to hear about them. And what does this have to do with London as a sports capital anyway? The Premiership clubs generally can't help it if foreign businessmen want to buy a club, many fans resist it though, because unlike in the US, there is still a sense of history and pride in the sport, and fans want to keep the club English! And you can't blame the foreign businessmen for wanting to buy into the Premiership clubs, considering it is the most profitable, most watched league in the whole world!

I don't generally like insulting people, even those who deserve it, but you my friend, are clearly a bit of an idiot, judging by some of the misguided somments you've made. Think before you post.


----------



## EADGBE

jimjones said:


> All I know about english sport is that it is pretty much restricted to england and if british born people cant seem to buy chelsea and west ham in a city like london then the natives see something that the icelander and the russian dont know. Perhaps it isnt a profitable businessin the city of london? Is that the same thing with the millenium dome and anshcultz entertainment group of los angeles taking it over ??? How come you have the two largest sport franchises in the city owned by foriegners ??? and then you have your new redevelopment for sports being funded and supervised by americans?
> 
> David Beckham may not be the best in your opinion but he is the most known name on the planet for that sport without a doubt. Gee just think what you are missing when he went to real Madrid the last couple of years. Beckham could have played in Chelsea if the Russian really wanted to have him an
> posh spice could have played in Wembley arena along with many of the acts that dominate the schedule in a venue citied here as a sport venue when in fact sports makes up a very small bit of the action at that venue
> 
> So tell me who is the tennant at the new wembley stadium??? yes I thought so another empty tennantless building.
> 
> jim jones


I think you're being rather disrespectful to our traditions. Wembley will always be 'tenantless' in your terms (although the England football team will play home games there). Contrary to your implication, that this is somehow a flaw, this is precisely what gives Wembley the significance that it enjoys worldwide - and we wouldn't have it any other way. Aside from England, there will be two semi-finals, two cup finals, three promotion play-offs, the Community Shield season opener and a Rugby League cup final. Add a limited number of concerts and a couple of other events here and there and its usage is at least as great as any sole usage NFL stadium with 8 home games a season.

What is your hangup about team ownership? I'd rather the Glazers weren't at United etc. but the British love of football isn't going to be reflected or affected by the involvement of Abramovich/Lerner et al - unless they do something seriously unpopular. Let me turn this round. If Richard Branson bought the Lakers, would they be less credible as a sporting entity to their fans somehow? If you say yes, I couldn't follow your logic. If you say no, I'd say your earlier point was therefore irrelevant. We live in a global market and London is possibly the most cosmopolitan place on the planet right now.

Why does Beckham's profile make him a better player than he is now widely accepted to be? I think he's a great signing for the Galaxy because he will create interest there and that's what the game needs in the USA. He gets his £500k a week, the Hollywood life they both wanted and a chance to retire gracefully from the top level. The LA Celebrity scene gets another member to fawn over and pap. Everyone's happy.

Don't let that lull you into thinking he's still the player he was just because he still has the profile he had. Don't forget that the whole time he's been in Madrid until this season, he's still been playing for England so we haven't 'missed out' on anything. If you claim to be serious about knowing his game and you think the post-2003 model was good, you really should have seen him in 1997-2002. If you did, you'd know why your point about him is hardly significant.


----------



## carlspannoosh

David Beckham is more valuable as a marketing tool than he is as a footballer. If he isn't good enough to play for England he isn't good enough for London's top teams.Simple really.


----------



## jimjones

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> I'll tell you why mate, seeing as you're pretty clueless, and seem to be suggesting Beckham is moving to LA becasue it is a great sporting capital...yer, right. Beckham is moving to LA because a) His wife Victoria was keen on moving out there, she still has aspirations of being a singer or getting involved in the media business; b) Because the USA is all about franchises and money, not really true sport, and can therefore aford to spend a large amount of money to get Beckham to the MLS, where football is still developing and needs a figurehead like Beckham to spearhead the sport; c) Becasue Beckham himself is keen on spreading his name and 'franchise' to the USA where he is relatively unknown, unlike in EUrope, Asia, South America and South Africa where he is a superstar, and he also has many youth development programess in the US which he wants to continue with.
> 
> Beckham held out from going to the US for so long because he he knows that by joining the MLS he will have once and for all killed off any chance he has of getting back into the ENgland squad, because the MLS is a z-league.
> 
> 
> What is this nonsense about Chelsea and West Ham wanting Beckham?? Thats the first I've heard about it. Beckham has repeatedly said that he would have liekd to go back to the Premiership at some point, but the only club he ever wanted to play for is Man United, and obviously that is out of the question. It ahs nothing to do with London not having the money in football to get him. Chelsea could buy 1000 Beckhams with their money. But Beckham is not what these clubs want, he is still a great player, but he is well past his prime, and clubs like Chelsea and West Ham are looking for promissing young talent. And I think it is to London's -and by this I mean the UK's- credit that football has not turned into a 'franchise' like so many otehr sports these days. It is based on a proud history, with loyal fans, where everything is about the game, and the game only. EVery time I go back to Canada and sometimes the US, it really does apall me just how commercialised everything is there. Sports in North America are just about advertising and sponsership, with commericals and half-time shows dominating the scene!
> 
> 
> I have alreayd explained exactly why Beckham hasn't gone back to play in England, even though he would if he could (he has said before that he never would have left Man U if it weren't for his disagreement with Fergie).
> 
> And you really have topped the bullshit level with some of that comment mate: "if you had a real sports culture like LA did" :lol: :lol: :hilarious :hilarious LOL, as I have just said above, the US wouldn't know true sports culture unless it was shown to them on a billboard display or a half time commercial! On a thread on this site regarding the Superbowl, many people from the US admitted the best thing about it was the commercials they showed in between the game! LOL, this is unthinkable in the UK!
> 
> 
> The UK doesn't have many native billionaires, and that's just the fact of the matter, which is why you see quite a few foreign billionairs investing in clubs. There are quite a number of big clubs owned by British people though, but you obviously aren't going to hear about them. And what does this have to do with London as a sports capital anyway? The Premiership clubs generally can't help it if foreign businessmen want to buy a club, many fans resist it though, because unlike in the US, there is still a sense of history and pride in the sport, and fans want to keep the club English! And you can't blame the foreign businessmen for wanting to buy into the Premiership clubs, considering it is the most profitable, most watched league in the whole world!
> 
> I don't generally like insulting people, even those who deserve it, but you my friend, are clearly a bit of an idiot, judging by some of the misguided somments you've made. Think before you post.



Well you don't insult me at all because I see a statement that gets elevating from "London A sports capital of the world" to people believing it is "THE" sports capital of the world. AS to billionares in great britian , richard branson , the mars family come to mind but somehow they dont see profits in sports in london that is my point . your entrepreneur class doesnt see the merits and that even includes stadium naming rights althought that may be a relatively new trend to england as the Anschultz Group of Los Angeles has introduced that recently with their ownership of the MENs Arena in Manchester and the
O2 dome in london. 

Thing is you have twickenham as a national stadium for rugby, wembley as a national stadium for soccer, then there is emirates stadium as the largest stadium with a tennant in the greater london area with a capacity of 60,000
Why isnt that stadium named Mars, Dyson or Virgin for that matter let alone 
the british airways stadium ? It seems Arsenal FC can have an airline based out of a persian gulf state pay the naming rights but the entreprenaur class in the UK passes. 

To me a sports capital of the world is not determined the number of stadiums or arenas a national sports lottery can put up . it is the tennants and support the community in question provide . You could ignore los angeles completely but new york city also has more sports franchises with 18,000 to 80,000 seat stadiums then london. 

The view and scope of sports in london is narrow and restricted to the traditional sports in the british isles. It is a culture that is great and different then many parts of the world . 

But in both los angeles and new york you have a good mix of sports that are 
not just native to america and they are doing very well even with a limited amount of space in people attentions. 

David Beckhams contract with the LA galaxy that now makes him the second highest paid athlete in the world shows what LA is able to do along with owning the O2 dome and Mens arena the largest indoor arenas in great britian. David Beckham is now the highest paid team sport player on the planet. 

Until you get soccer on a good tv contract and being watched in america it is the rest of the world sport. I am actually very happy for the game even if i take a typical north american view of the game. Beckham may not be the man he was years ago but hey he is the only enlgish player to score three goals in three different world cups . Ronney maybe the best england has now but it is 
not the name beckham is. 

jim jones


----------



## jimjones

ICP said:


> What? Let me just get this straight, you're saying that "Britain" (I presume you mean England), doesn't have enough of a sports culture for Beckham to return to play in his home country? No, Beckham isn't coming back because he simply isn't good enough any more to warrant the ludicrous wages he demands. Believe me if he was, he would have been snapped up by a premiership club (all of the top English teams could afford his wages if they thought he was worth it....remember he was available on a "free" as well cos he was out of contract - no transfer fee required).
> 
> There is extremely limited potential in this country or anywhere in Europe now for the Beckham brand. He's over exposed and it's not that England lack sports culture, it's that it HAS sporting sense. The Galaxy are paying a stupid amount of money for a marketing tool. Footballing ability will be a bonus. That isn't "sporting culture", it's money culture.


And Money is the Mark of success in any culture. To me it is not the fact that Beckham is coming to Los Angeles to become the highest paid team player in the world without a premiership team taking a crack at him. I know that man is not up to snuff and lets face it people in england seem to have a hatred for the man . Beckham it seems to me is really the Terrace Owens of england except Beckham is a great deal more a gentleman then TO. 

Why is it that Chelsea or Arsenal couldn't offer him money to keep him in the country and playing in england instead of his going to real madrid? When the deal for wayne gretzky happened for the trade from edmonton to los angeles it was like a national disaster in Canada. Maybe the man had enough of people in english football stadiums yelling Posh Spice takes it up the ARSE. Do females actually go to the games?? From what a female friend of mine in Manchester, who has a friend in uniteds front office, females dont feel confortable in the stands and she goes to corporate suite with her friend. 

The decorum of some people in football stadiums is really bad and that includes american gridiron football as well. 

The Galaxy are paying the money for Beckham because they own all the teams and will make it on the visitors side of the ledger sheet as well. 
The man is now being talked about for TV and movie roles by every agent in 
hollywood . Hey why not Soccer players make great actors as they really pour it on when they bump into each other "oh i am in so much pain , omg 
" Oh ref you are not calling that " Now I get up and run like hell 
ROTFLMAO. It is wonder the academy awards dont have a Best drive in international soccer trophy each year

Jim jones


----------



## Billy321

> And Money is the Mark of success in any culture.





> The decorum of some people in football stadiums is really bad


Are we taking about the state of the economy, or are we taking about sports?
Whats with the random change in subjects?!! are you drunk?!!

Also the tennant at twickham is the RFU and the tennant at wembley is the FA, so what your piont? 

The fact that most of London's sports staduims don't sell their soul to the first businessman with an ego, shows the strength of sports in the city, they aren't so depesperate for money that they will sell to the highest bidder.

In America sport is just another part of the entertainment industry, in Britain its more than that. 

So when u go on about profits, franchises, naming rights and markets, it doent really help prove anything.


----------



## Mo Rush

jimjones said:


> And Money is the Mark of success in any culture. To me it is not the fact that Beckham is coming to Los Angeles to become the highest paid team player in the world without a premiership team taking a crack at him. I know that man is not up to snuff and lets face it people in england seem to have a hatred for the man . Beckham it seems to me is really the Terrace Owens of england except Beckham is a great deal more a gentleman then TO.
> 
> Why is it that Chelsea or Arsenal couldn't offer him money to keep him in the country and playing in england instead of his going to real madrid? When the deal for wayne gretzky happened for the trade from edmonton to los angeles it was like a national disaster in Canada. Maybe the man had enough of people in english football stadiums yelling Posh Spice takes it up the ARSE. Do females actually go to the games?? From what a female friend of mine in Manchester, who has a friend in uniteds front office, females dont feel confortable in the stands and she goes to corporate suite with her friend.
> 
> The decorum of some people in football stadiums is really bad and that includes american gridiron football as well.
> 
> The Galaxy are paying the money for Beckham because they own all the teams and will make it on the visitors side of the ledger sheet as well.
> The man is now being talked about for TV and movie roles by every agent in
> hollywood . Hey why not Soccer players make great actors as they really pour it on when they bump into each other "oh i am in so much pain , omg
> " Oh ref you are not calling that " Now I get up and run like hell
> ROTFLMAO. It is wonder the academy awards dont have a Best drive in international soccer trophy each year
> 
> Jim jones


i suggest you actually visit england and watch some premiership games instead of relying on a female friend of yours. its nice to have an opinion but sometimes others are more knowledgeable on a topic. The Beckham move is a strategic career move.full stop.


----------



## EADGBE

jimjones said:


> And Money is the Mark of success in any culture. To me it is not the fact that Beckham is coming to Los Angeles to become the highest paid team player in the world without a premiership team taking a crack at him.
> 
> I know that man is not up to snuff and lets face it people in england seem to have a hatred for the man .
> 
> Maybe the man had enough of people in english football stadiums yelling Posh Spice takes it up the ARSE. Do females actually go to the games?? From what a female friend of mine in Manchester, who has a friend in uniteds front office, females dont feel confortable in the stands and she goes to corporate suite with her friend.
> 
> The decorum of some people in football stadiums is really bad and that includes american gridiron football as well.
> 
> The Galaxy are paying the money for Beckham because they own all the teams and will make it on the visitors side of the ledger sheet as well.
> The man is now being talked about for TV and movie roles by every agent in
> hollywood .
> 
> Hey why not Soccer players make great actors as they really pour it on when they bump into each other "oh i am in so much pain , omg
> " Oh ref you are not calling that " Now I get up and run like hell
> ROTFLMAO. It is wonder the academy awards dont have a Best drive in international soccer trophy each year
> 
> Jim jones


Okay, you're becoming a bit of a cliché American now. Next, you'll be telling us that it it weren't for Uncle Sam, we limeys would all be speaking German now etc. Before you do, please check your facts. Tip: Hollwood films aren't always the most accurate historical documents you can find. For some unfathomable reason, they often tend to over-represent the importance af America to the detriment of the rest of her Allies.

Please understand this. It is _precisely_ your position that money defines the sport that shoots your credibility with others here. To you, an unbranded stadium is a missed oportunity, a hole in the revenue sheet. To us, it's an affirmation of integrity over commerciality - a declaration of independence, if you will. 

Let's take the inward investment argument. For all that New York may claim to be the world's only truly culturally international city, when it comes to money and finance, London is the world's crossroads. We're used to foreigners spending money here and we don't get hung up about it. As long as the current wave of foreign owners respect their fans (or customers in your parlance), we will cautiously welcome them or at least tolerate them. Perhaps our sense of national identity is strong enough to withstand the jingoistic argument beyond which you seem to be unable to see. As far as our football teams go, the 'clan' they represent often supercedes by far any sense of pride in the nationality we share. Has your United-employee friend-of-a-friend acquainted you with the occasional terrace refrain "You can stick your f***ing England up your arse" during times when club interests conflict in the media with those of the national side? Are you aware of the 'Geordie Nation' or the fact that FC Barcelona is to many a quasi-international side, representing the Catalan state? Your definitions of nationality are 231 years young and are (in may ways thankfully) very simple - and are therefore simplistic.

Here things are different. For centuries, virtually all of Europe has belonged to someone before it belonged to somone else and so on. Consequently, we prefer not to restrict our choice of affiliation merely to the entity to whom we currently pay our taxes.

Finally, you show a disdain for football/'soccer' with your (believe it or not) rather unoriginal citing of players feigning injury etc. Of course, this is an opinion to which you are entitled. Although if you know anything about Beckham, you'll know that this has never been a part of his game. Consider momentarily though, before you continue along this trajectory the counter arguments this exposes.

All professional sportsmen are prone to ungentlemanly, arrogant or oafish behaviour once the competitive spirit and ego are engaged. Consider the American golf team and fans at Brookline in '99. Witness the fall from grace of Justin Gatlin and Flo Jo. Marvel at the talents of Don King and Mike Tyson for jointly destroying the remaining nobility of Lord Quensberry's art. Recoil at the farce that has been the NHL in recent years and try to find a dictionary that provides a definition of the word 'athlete' (literally) wide enough to accommodate an accurate description of William 'The Fridge' Perry. 

Now make my day, call me an Anti-American and prove that you've completely missed my point.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Yer, I gotta concure with the last two comments. Jim, are you drunk...are you taking drugs, or do you need to be taking drugs??

You're switching the topics so dam fast that no-one has a clue what you're talking about. 

First you're on about the amount of money in America, then you're talking about women's oppression at football matches, then you're off on some tangent about Beckham getting involved in the movie business.....have you even looked at the title of the trhead??

I really don't want to keep dwelling on the subject of Beckham, because that is not what the thread is about, but you seem woefully ignorant of some facts.

As I explained in my last post, Beckham is not going to LA Galaxy because it is the best team, or because the MLS is the best league, or because LA is a great sporting city. He's going their to retire, his wife likes the city because it suits her tastes, Beckham is getting paid an absurd amount of money that is NOT actually really being payed by LA Galaxy, but by all the sponsers who are gonna cash in on the deal.

Why do you keep bringing up this nonsense of Beckham turning down Arsenal or Chelsea?? You just don't understand the culture of football in the UK. Neither of those clubs would sign Beckham because it is kind of an unwritten rule that you don't sign players of your rival's club (Beckham was at Man U). This does of course happen sometimes, but it just wouldn't for Beckham. And, before you get into any of that, you have to remember that as an ardent Man U supporter and ex-player, he would not sign for Chelsea or Arsenal. He would only ever go back to Man U.

People in England don't hate Beckham, that is not the case at all, the media has constantly tried to make people hate him, and I'm sure some do, but the majority have a lot of respect and admiration for him, so Beckham would deffinitely not be put of by the thought of a few fans booing him, not after what he went though following WC 98.

The Premiership clubs are indeed pretty rich, especially a select few, but even they cannot afford to splash out a whole wad load of cash for Beckham, as he would eat up all the transfer budget, leaving nothing for other transfers, so the club would be screwed. But, as I've already said, he wouldn't go to one anyway.

LA Galaxy can afford to spend that much on him because, as I've said, the money is really being payed by the sponsers who are trying to get into the American market, and Beckham is miles ahead of anything in the MLS, unlike in the Premiership where he'd probably struggle a bit these days, and the club wouldn't get many years out of him.


----------



## Overground

Holy crap, Jim you get top prize on this website for lunacy. 
Not only have we pointed out how London is >>>>>>>>>A sporting capital in the world, with great evidence and overwhelming patience, you have turned this into an LA thread. City v city threads are not allowed yet you have managed to do exactly that and insist on doing it further. And to top off this craziness you aren't even from LA!. 

You haven't responded properly to my post where I've pointed out your mistakes and contraditions instead you avoid then spin it 'cause you aren't big enough to admit where you're wrong. 

I can only think of one reason why you are posting in this thread. Your agenda is to argue.


----------



## Overground

In fact let's go over again what that was posted on page 4 that you have avoided owning up to. Now I didn't want to do this, as it's rather unsporting, but you have clearly asked for it and what's left of any credibility you have is at stake. Can you please explain yourself. My latest responses to his avoidance is in brackets.


From page 4 -



jimjones said:


> Considering it is the Anschultz group of Los Angeles redeveloping the millenium dome. Need you have to say no more.


What does that have to do with anything? Who cares who owns a stadium it's in London isn't it? If you want to get technical, then Santa Anita Park(on the edge of LA county) is owned by Magna International which is Canadian.

-(Your response to this was that Magna owns many tracks in the US. So you basically confirmed you're talking bollocks and can't admit your above quote is ridiculous.)



> Again get an Emigrants stadium, a New Wembley replacing the one that was older then the LA coliseum and the Olympics and people think that I am deluded ???


Well what you just said cements the delusional factor. Wouldn't having the Olympics in 2012 and building 2 new stadiums that hold 80k plus and building an arena in the the world's largest dome be worthy of what the thread title says? Obviously, most everyone here agrees with that except you.


-(First it's Emirates not Emigrants. You can't even spell the stadium's name properly. Well you didn't even reply to my rebuttal but how could you when you realised what you were saying made absolutely no sense in the first place.)



> Come on now, when a place has about 4 venues the size of Wembley Arena that they actually play in leagues and fill these venues the evidence is very clear.


Wembley Arena - 12k seats.

The Oval -(23,000) League - County Championship cricket.
Emirates -(60,000) League - Premier League football.
Twickenham Stoop -(12,700) - Super League. Rugby league.
Wimbledon -(14,000) - League - ATP tennis.
Selhurst Park -(26,000) - League - The Football League, The Championship division.

-(You avoided answering this for obvious reasons.)



> Cricket big deal , the Indian subcontinent, england and the Carribbean are interested in a sport that goes on for days .


10 Test playing countries with a pop. of 1.5 billion
32 Associate Members - countries where cricket is firmly established and organised.
55 Affiliate Members - countries where the ICC recognises that cricket is played according to the Laws of Cricket.

You forgot Oz, NZ, and South Africa. The last World Cup had a television audience of 1.2 billion people. It had the usual countries playing along with Canada, Ireland, Kenya, Namibia, Netherlands, Scotland, UAE, Zimbabwe and others. 

And the sport doesn't have to go on for days. Obviously you haven't heard of 1 day tournaments(World Cup) or the increasing popular Twenty20 cricket(same time as a baseball game).

-(You avoided this as well because you know you're wrong and so does everybody else.)



> Then you have the fifa womens world cup hosted in los angeles in 1999 with the final game having over 90,000 in the rose bowl.


So you've contradicted yourself by saying this before>>>>>>>>>



> los angeles has a new football(soccer) stadium with 25,000 seats and that is a sport that is as foreign to the united states as baseball is to great britian


-(You avoided this one as well.)



> are there any cars races in London??? Nascar races at Fontana and champ car races in Long Beach. which are Metropolitain LA.


Wembley(previously held at Stade de France) will now host the annual 'The Race of Champions'. It's an international motorsport event held at the end of each year, featuring national teams consisting of racing and rally drivers. Each nation fields one rally driver and one circuit racer. The second driver often comes from the World Rally Championship, Formula 1, NASCAR, CCWS, IRL, or Grand Prix.

-(You avoided this as well. You had implied that London doesn't have any motor racing circuits. And as someone pointed out, Brands Hatch grand prix circuit is 20 miles from London as well.
The screwed up thing is that you will probably reply back with equal lunacy in some sort of spun array of mish-mashed confusion that will confirm what everyone already thinks about your debating skills.)


----------



## high_flyer

The reason British Airways haven't sponsored a stadium is because they are already one the biggest airlines in the world, so don't need to stick their name on anything and everything to get people using them. 
And Virgin have Richard Branson, a far better publicity generator then sponsoring a stadium or arena. 
And alot of our stadiums retain their original names as its part of the clubs history, and links to the local community, something the USA lacks


----------



## El Supremo

Are the London Knights (ice hockey team) due to return to London and play in the o2 Dome? If so, will they play in the Elite League? All i've ever heard is that the o2 has the capability to host ice hockey but no specifics!! AEG (who own the Dome) actually own the London Knights so hopefully it'll happen!!


----------



## Overground

Hope so.


----------



## jimjones

El Supremo said:


> Are the London Knights (ice hockey team) due to return to London and play in the o2 Dome? If so, will they play in the Elite League? All i've ever heard is that the o2 has the capability to host ice hockey but no specifics!! AEG (who own the Dome) actually own the London Knights so hopefully it'll happen!!


Or will again Ice hockey go down to the fate it has had in london and great britian a couple of times in past decades?

indoor sports dont seem to do that well even in mid winter for london but Ice hockey does better in other parts of europe. so whats the london arena used for figure skating ????

And thus the sport capital debate continues. You have to have public support in many sports both homegrown and foreign to your tastes to really be the sports capital of the world. You also have to have tenants and a bit of local ownership. 

Los Angeles seems to have that in abundance London doesnt . I would even wonder if your cousins to the north inGlasgow scotland actually could be considered more of a sport capital then London. Hampden Park has a Tennant, Imbrox does too as does Celtic park. Are they owned by foreigners LOL? 

To me london is more a music and entertainment capital then anything. 
Oh by the way I am not an america my name is jim and I AM CANADIAN. 

Yes remember us canadians after all we where the ones who where the delievery lanes for the american weapons thru lend lease for the second world war before the americans entered in 1942. 

jim jones


----------



## jimjones

*lets take this from a logically view point*

here is the list of the top ten athletes for pay in the world

1. Tiger Woods
2. Michael Schumacher
3. Peyton Manning
4. Michael Jordan
5. Shaquille O'Neal
6. Kevin Garnett
7. Andre Agassi
8. David Beckham
9. Alex Rodriguez
10. Kobe Bryant

OF this list Kobe Bryant is an LA Lakers player, David Beckham about to be 
a LA Galaxy player , Shaquille O'Neil was a La Lakers Player and Tiger Woods the highest paid athlete in the world is from the greater Los Angeles area
community of Santa Monica. So 40 percent of the list have or had homes in Los Angeles because their careers have taken them there but none of the top ten money making athletes have homes in London for work reasons. 

So Los Angeles is not THE SPORT CAPITAL OF THE WORLD but London is despite six of the top ten highest paid athletes in the world having played in LA on a regular basis but only one person on that list is from London playing in London on a regular basis David Beckham. 
So that one person who has played in London on a regular basis is now going to play in Los Angeles for the next five years. 

None of the top ten athletes in the world has ever had a pro-contract with a sport team in London including Beckham and all most likely never will have contract in London.
Funny thing is that Becks didn't see the advantage of being raised in THE sports capital of the World London early in his career even as he went to Manchester U for his entire British professional career. Wise man because MAN U has a higher franchise value then any two teams in London combined
Becks career moves would be like raised in LA Tiger Woods, if he was a talented basketball player, deciding he only wanted to play in Cleveland and then moving to Mexico City to play five years of his career and then moving on to Tokyo for the last part of his career. 

OK I must remind myself to ignore Forbes Financial magazine. London is the sports capital of the world LOL. 
Then you have Michael Schumacher who will never race in the streets of London and never has. You have 8 of 10 that will never play anything but an exhibition game in London but 7 of those will be making or have made regular pay checks in Los Angeles throughout their entire careers or a part of their career working for an La franchise. Tiger Woods , Michael Jordan, Kevin Garnett, Shaquille O'Neal, Alex Rodriguez, David Beckham, Kobe Bryant. 
And number three on that list ,Peyton Manning, at 30 years of age is more likely to play in Los Angeles because the NFL will award that city a franchise before London England. Peyton Manning will probably never play in any of your soccer stadiums although it could happen one time if the Indianapolis Colts play the Miami Dolhpins in the New Wembley stadium this year for the first regular season game every played outside the Americas.

Two of the top ten have made regular trips for actual competition in London Andre Agassi and David Beckham. Tiger Woods has played in Great Britian but never in London and most likely never will just like Michael Schumacher has raced in Silverstone and probably never will race in London. 

Ok I get it now A majority of your teams are foreign owned , your two largest stadiums don't have tenants and are about to be joined by a third stadium larger then largest stadium containing a tenant, and eight out of the ten top paid athletes in the world have never make a pay check in London but eight of the ten have or are about to make huge pay checks in Los Angeles. 

Yeah I think an economics student in his first day at the London School of Economics could see where the Real sports capital of the world is not located as he looks out the windows. Good he is taking regular economics as apposed to sports economics because he wouldn't have much use for a degree in sport economics in the self proclaimed sports capital of the world london england LOL.
OF course he could always get a job with a degree in sports ecomonics down at the O2 dome working for the Anschultz group of Los Angeles, California ROTFLMAO



jim jones


----------



## kingdomca

Jim Jones

are you absolutely mad? 
Are you so out of touch with what sport is all about that you would judge a sporting capital on who has the most bizarrely overpaid athletes?

London could actually easily have several of those. they could just reduce the premiership, basically just have fewer teams per population, as with the NFL, and then salaries would rocket upwards, or indeed a euro-league.

But guess what, people dont actually sit there in awe of bizarre salaries, as a sign of a great things.

Anyway, if you actually do consider that the ultimate test, then the capital will soon be in India, as I doubt that it will be more than 10 years before their high economic growth have driven their top cricketers´salaries to the top of the pay list you treasure so much.
And yes that was cricket and the indian subcontinent, both of which you so easily dismissed earlier as irrelevant. Will they matter then, as you seem to judge everything on money.


----------



## ||-GOB-||

jimjones said:


> here is the list of the top ten athletes for pay in the world
> 
> 1. Tiger Woods
> 2. Michael Schumacher
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Michael Jordan
> 5. Shaquille O'Neal
> 6. Kevin Garnett
> 7. Andre Agassi
> 8. David Beckham
> 9. Alex Rodriguez
> 10. Kobe Bryant


Source?


----------



## Wezza

Jim, has someone forgot to tell you that Michael Jordan is no longer a professional athlete?


----------



## aussie2000

Weebie said:


> All those AFL Groudns are sh*t and worthless stnading room ground.
> 
> Melbourne needs to big purpose built stadium to be taken serious not just these crap gAyFL ground.


AFL is Australia's national sport, Soccer or 'football' is your national sport. As AFL is our national sport, most of our stadiums cater for AFL, As your national sport in Soccer, most of your stadiums cater for Soccer, do you get me so far? Soccer in Australia is no where near as popular as AFL, Therefore, we have more AFL stadiums than Soccer stadiums. The amount of soccer stadiums we have are more than enough to cater for Australia's soccer needs. Different counrties have different cultures and different cultures enjoy different things. England may be good or possibly better than Australia at some sports, but spread out across a wide range of different sports, NAAAAAAAA

I would consider Australia to be A World Capital of Sport more so than England, don't believe me, look up results of recent events, for example the Olympics and don't forget The Ashes, lol


----------



## CharlieP

AFL is the name of a league, not a sport - and just you try telling someone from New South Wales or Queensland that Australian Rules Football is their national sport...


----------



## El Supremo

aussie2000 said:


> AFL is Australia's national sport, Soccer or 'football' is your national sport. As AFL is our national sport, most of our stadiums cater for AFL, As your national sport in Soccer, most of your stadiums cater for Soccer, do you get me so far? Soccer in Australia is no where near as popular as AFL, Therefore, we have more AFL stadiums than Soccer stadiums. The amount of soccer stadiums we have are more than enough to cater for Australia's soccer needs. Different counrties have different cultures and different cultures enjoy different things. England may be good or possibly better than Australia at some sports, but spread out across a wide range of different sports, NAAAAAAAA
> 
> I would consider Australia to be A World Capital of Sport more so than England, don't believe me, look up results of recent events, for example the Olympics and don't forget The Ashes, lol


Don't worry, England don't have many great stadiums - i'd say in football the only ones worth mentioning are Man Utd, Arsenal, Newcastle and possibly Liverpool and Chelsea (the Millenium Stadium is in Wales and so doesn't count!). I've found in the UK there is way too much emphasis put on building stadia for football and not enough put on other sports such as rugby and ice hockey (we have only one indoor arena which is over 16,000 currently which is quite shocking).


----------



## jimjones

||-GOB-|| said:


> Source?



Forbes financial magazine. It is the last report I can find in 2004. 

The thing I have found has changed with the list is beckhams standing will be elevated in los angeles, Micheal Jordan will go down the list with Micheal Vick of the atlanta falcons making about 12 million a year more and schemacher will of course fall out of the list without a drive in formula one. Endorsement wise jordan and schemacher will still be making huge dollars but if you got into that a game of former athletes you would be looking at magic johnson making more with his business dealings over a decade after he last played and i am sure you could find european former athletes doing huge dollars as well. 
The fact will be that unless you see a formula one driver from england get a huge pay increase you will have no one on the list making a living in the top ten with a club in london or even visiting london for competition or having a residence for work purposes 

Here is the value of the top twenty five soccer teams in europe
This past year according to forbes by million of us dollars in value

1 Manchester United England 1,373 
2 Real Madrid Spain 1,012 
3 AC Milan Italy 921 
4 Arsenal England 841 
5 Bayern Munich Germany 769 
6 Juventus Italy 687 
7 Chelsea England 508 
8 Internazionale Milan Italy 504 
9 Barcelona Spain 440 
10 Liverpool England 370 
11 Schalke 04 Germany 324 
12 Newcastle United England 302 
13 AS Roma Italy 263 5 5 
14 Manchester City England 222 
15 Tottenham Hotspur England 214 
16 Olympique Lyonnais France 208 
17 Celtic Scotland 196 1
18 Valencia Spain 195 
19 Bayer Leverkusen Germany 189 
20 Glasgow Rangers Scotland 187 
21 Ajax Amsterdam Netherland 171 
22 Borussia Dortmund Germany 141 
23 Everton England 138 
24 Aston Villa England 120 
25 FC Porto Portugal 106 

Arsenal has climbed into the top 5 in soccer team values Chelsea is in the top ten, West Ham is nowheres in the top 25 tottemham hotspur is not even in the top ten. 

So before london claims the prize of The Worlds sports capital perhaps they better work on the value of Aresnal climbig above St louis Rams in the NFL let alone Man U to claim the prize for their own country. 

lets compare that to the values in us dollars to current National football league teams. 

1 Washington Redskins 1,423 
2 New England Patriots 1,176 
3 Dallas Cowboys 1,173 
4 Houston Texans 1,043 
5 Philadelphia Eagles 1,024 
6 Denver Broncos 975 
7 Cleveland Browns 970 
8 Tampa Bay Buccaneers 955 
9 Baltimore Ravens 946 
10 Chicago Bears 945 
11 Carolina Panthers 936 
12 Miami Dolphins 912 
13 Green Bay Packers 911 
14 Kansas City Chiefs 894 
15 New York Giants 890 
16 Seattle Seahawks 888
17 Tennessee Titans 886 
18 Pittsburgh Steelers 880 
19 New York Jets 876 
20 St Louis Rams 841 
21 Detroit Lions 839 
22 Indianapolis Colts 837 
23 Cincinnati Bengals 825 
24 Arizona Cardinals 789 
25 Buffalo Bills 756 
26 Jacksonville Jaguars 744 
27 New Orleans Saints 738 
28 Oakland Raiders 736 
29 San Francisco 49ers 734 
30 San Diego Chargers 731
31 Atlanta Falcons 730 
32 Minnesota Vikings 720 

So Arsenal's value financially is only equal to the NFL team 20 th on the list
and the second most valued franchise in London, Chelsea, is over 200 million or 40 percent of its value behind the Minnesota Vikings as the least valued team in the NFL. You could take london's second and thrid soccer franchsies and put their values together and you would just be able to have a value above the least valued team in the NFL but not above the second most valued team in the NFL. When Los Angeles re-enters the NFL the value will be 
somewheres in the top twenty and I would think in the top five. 
In other words way above arsenals value 

Remember this is without any deals for a corporate logo on an NFL jersey like you have in many cases in soccer in europe. I would grant that the stadium/ arena trend in north america for naming rights probably equalizes that out for both sides of the atlantic. 

So please explain how a group of people can declare london the sports capital of the world when Manchester england has a greater financial value of all the
sports franchises in London, Manchester a place with many times less the population of london?

The people of england should just be proud that Man U is above all united states baseball teams for value. 

Even the new york knicks and the los angeles lakers in the national basebal association have more financial value then london's second most valued franchise Chelsea. and they play in 18,000 seat arenas. 

NBA Team Valuations

Rank Team Current Value1 ($mil) 
1 New York Knicks 543 
2 Los Angeles Lakers 529 

jim jones


----------



## jimjones

kingdomca said:


> Jim Jones
> 
> are you absolutely mad?
> Are you so out of touch with what sport is all about that you would judge a sporting capital on who has the most bizarrely overpaid athletes?
> 
> London could actually easily have several of those. they could just reduce the premiership, basically just have fewer teams per population, as with the NFL, and then salaries would rocket upwards, or indeed a euro-league.
> 
> But guess what, people dont actually sit there in awe of bizarre salaries, as a sign of a great things.
> 
> Anyway, if you actually do consider that the ultimate test, then the capital will soon be in India, as I doubt that it will be more than 10 years before their high economic growth have driven their top cricketers´salaries to the top of the pay list you treasure so much.
> And yes that was cricket and the indian subcontinent, both of which you so easily dismissed earlier as irrelevant. Will they matter then, as you seem to judge everything on money.


no my judgement is on diversity of sports and how a foreign sport to an area is received and supported. London fails in that round as basketball is played basically in a college gym in london where as in the rest of europe it actually has a much larger following being held in Arenas.The same goes for ice hockey and he state of the game in london to even the rest of great britian or europe. The Belfast Giants do better in the elite league then any team in London which there is none. 
London is really restricted to the sports it has had for centuries and there is no really substained growth. The NFL europe was a bust in london but somehow it did better in other places in europe??? 

Los Angeles however is a very different case with foreign sports as even soccer in Los Angeles has two teams playing pro with a soccer dedicated venue of 27000 seats and it is selling about 23000 on average for a game pre beckham. 

Do you have any foreign sports that compare for a 27,000 seat facility or fan support in London? How about a single facility with a foreign sport that draws 18,000 a game? 

The view is very very narrow for sports in london and in great britian in general and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that but claiming to be the sports capital of the world while you dont even meet the economic for success beyond soccer, rugby and cricket speaks volumes LOL. 

If we were to include tennis and the fact you have the premier grandslam event would we not be able to say paris with the french open , melbourne with the australian open and flushing meadows, new york with the US open make it possible for them to claim THE worlds sport capital ? Of course not 

London is a great world city like Paris, Berlin, Rome, Sydney, Toyko, Los Angeles , New York , Chicago, Beijing and Rio. There are others of course
but having unique cultures is what it is about and hey Andrew Lloyd Webber,Paul Mc Cartney, JK Rolling are your cultural forces to the world as Pele represents Brazil and soccer in general on the highest ideals and levels as a whole. LOL

Actually I forgot that Baron Sasha Cohen made mpre money this past year then the entire payroll of the elite ice hockey league in great britian. Of course e did that is los angeles LOL.

jim jones


----------



## El Supremo

jimjones said:


> Actually I forgot that Baron Sasha Cohen made mpre money this past year then the entire payroll of the elite ice hockey league in great britian. Of course e did that is los angeles LOL.
> 
> jim jones


Yes, it's a sad state of affairs... we had a big league once and it was called the Super League (probablt on a par with the AHL) but that folded becuase the supposed sports fans in this country weren't interested in it enough to keep it going!! Don't get me wrong, I love the national sport that is football but I hate the sheer single mindedness of many people over here that think football is the only sport that exists in this country.

PS - guess how much funding ice hockey in the UK gets from the government and the lottery... NONE and yet we're still able to put together a competitive league!! Imagine what we could do with some funding (God forbid we take some away from football or lawn bowls), perhaps the Team GB could qualify for the 2010 Vancouver games!! :banana: :banana: :nuts: :nuts:


----------



## Rizzato

sports in america and europe are two VERY different animals.
also, from reading this, England seems to be the stubborn country who is perfectly happy with their football, rugby, and cricket. other European countries seem more apt to pick up basketball and hockey. Can anyone explain this?


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Omg JimJones, I think I speak for just about everyone on this website when I say You're a complete and utter moron!!

You've totally lost the plot here. Why don't you at least try to stick to one reasonable arguement and defend that pint, instead of going off on these riddiculous tangents about the most overpaid sports stars and richest NFL clubs....wtf???

Who gives a flying monkey turd about NBA and NFL teams?? The reasons these clubs are valued highly is because the US obviously has a much higher population then the UK and is a much richer country, so obviously more people are going to see the games, therefore bigger stadiums, and lots of rich Americans blindly investing their money in it all.

You name just about any of those NBA or NFL (or whatever) teams to people in Europe, or Asia, or Africa, or Australia....and you know what you'll get? Blank looks...maybe the odd comment of 'who gives a crap about NFL?'

But you name teams like Man United, Arsenal, Liverpool, Chelsea, Newcastle United, and you'd get a much better reception.

And I'll ask again, so please tell me: HAVE YOU EVEN READ THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD? What in the name of holy brown nipples does NFL teams in the USA have to do with anything????

To be considered a 'World sporting capital', or even 'THE' sporting capital of the world, you have to have many different factors, such as global sporting recognition, great sporting venues, big sporting events, and a rich sporting history. London has this, LA does not. No-one outside the USA gives a crap about American Football, or Baseball (apart from Japan maybe), and Basketball isn't really the most popular sport out there either. The Premiership, or which I belive there are 5 teams in London, is the most popular, most watched league in the world. 

What gives London the best claim to the title is its place in sporting history and venue prowess. Wimbledon is the most prestigious tennis event of the Grand Slams, and the home of tennis. Twickenham is the largest Rugby stadium in the world, and the home of Rugby (and Rugby is also a World Sport, worthy of being copied cheaply by the USA for American football). Wembley is the largest stadium in the world, it is the the home of football (the most popular sport in the world)and the stadium name is arguebly the most famous in the world. Lords is the home of cricket (one of the most popular sports in the world by population). London will be the first ever city to host the Olympics three times. London has (and will) host world fanous events like the UEFA Cup final and Champions league final, Gymnastic events, boxing tournamnts (and seeing as boxing was invented in England, London could also be considered the home of boxing). One of the oldest and most famous boat races (Oxford v Cambridge) takes places in London.

LA may have some famous sports stars living there and may be home to a few USA-known NFL teams, but who cares?? That doesn't make it anywhere near the level of a 'World' sporting city like London does. Is London the sporting capital of the world.....? Who knows, but you'd be hard pressed to find one to better its claim!

Oh an btw, that arguement you made about tennants in a stadium being important, is just idiotic! Wembley has never had a permanent tennant, and yet it achieved global recognition in a way no stadium has ever done, so your arguement is a bit weak mate! Wembley and Twickenham and famous precisely because they don't have tennants, they host the big finals, England international matches, huge concerts etc etc. You clearly don't understand the history of these stadiums.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Rizzato said:


> sports in america and europe are two VERY different animals.
> also, from reading this, England seems to be the stubborn country who is perfectly happy with their football, rugby, and cricket. other European countries seem more apt to pick up basketball and hockey. Can anyone explain this?


Lol, mate, the modern game of hockey was invented in England you know. And basketball is fairly popular in England as well, about the same as it is in any other European country (which is to say, miles behind football).

The 'stubborn' country invented or inspired most of the sports presnt today. They play football, tennis, cricket, rugby, hockey, badminton (also invented by the stubborn country), basketball, squash......not many other European countries can claim to be interested in so many sports!


----------



## jimjones

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> Omg JimJones, I think I speak for just about everyone on this website when I say You're a complete and utter moron!!
> 
> You've totally lost the plot here. Why don't you at least try to stick to one reasonable arguement and defend that pint, instead of going off on these riddiculous tangents about the most overpaid sports stars and richest NFL clubs....wtf???
> 
> Who gives a flying monkey turd about NBA and NFL teams?? The reasons these clubs are valued highly is because the US obviously has a much higher population then the UK and is a much richer country, so obviously more people are going to see the games, therefore bigger stadiums, and lots of rich Americans blindly investing their money in it all.
> 
> You name just about any of those NBA or NFL (or whatever) teams to people in Europe, or Asia, or Africa, or Australia....and you know what you'll get? Blank looks...maybe the odd comment of 'who gives a crap about NFL?'
> 
> But you name teams like Man United, Arsenal, Liverpool, Chelsea, Newcastle United, and you'd get a much better reception.
> 
> And I'll ask again, so please tell me: HAVE YOU EVEN READ THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD? What in the name of holy brown nipples does NFL teams in the USA have to do with anything????
> 
> To be considered a 'World sporting capital', or even 'THE' sporting capital of the world, you have to have many different factors, such as global sporting recognition, great sporting venues, big sporting events, and a rich sporting history. London has this, LA does not. No-one outside the USA gives a crap about American Football, or Baseball (apart from Japan maybe), and Basketball isn't really the most popular sport out there either. The Premiership, or which I belive there are 5 teams in London, is the most popular, most watched league in the world.
> 
> What gives London the best claim to the title is its place in sporting history and venue prowess. Wimbledon is the most prestigious tennis event of the Grand Slams, and the home of tennis. Twickenham is the largest Rugby stadium in the world, and the home of Rugby (and Rugby is also a World Sport, worthy of being copied cheaply by the USA for American football). Wembley is the largest stadium in the world, it is the the home of football (the most popular sport in the world)and the stadium name is arguebly the most famous in the world. Lords is the home of cricket (one of the most popular sports in the world by population). London will be the first ever city to host the Olympics three times. London has (and will) host world fanous events like the UEFA Cup final and Champions league final, Gymnastic events, boxing tournamnts (and seeing as boxing was invented in England, London could also be considered the home of boxing). One of the oldest and most famous boat races (Oxford v Cambridge) takes places in London.
> 
> LA may have some famous sports stars living there and may be home to a few USA-known NFL teams, but who cares?? That doesn't make it anywhere near the level of a 'World' sporting city like London does. Is London the sporting capital of the world.....? Who knows, but you'd be hard pressed to find one to better its claim!
> 
> Oh an btw, that arguement you made about tennants in a stadium being important, is just idiotic! Wembley has never had a permanent tennant, and yet it achieved global recognition in a way no stadium has ever done, so your arguement is a bit weak mate! Wembley and Twickenham and famous precisely because they don't have tennants, they host the big finals, England international matches, huge concerts etc etc. You clearly don't understand the history of these stadiums.


You see you don't see my underlining Agruement. Stats wise it is not THE sports capital of the World however the original title by the post starter was London A world Sports Capital. I would agree with that whole heartly. 
I don't think you can compare or measure team loyality for two different leagues, sports or teams for that matter and then you add countries and 
continents . 

LA is what I would consider the centre with the largest involvement with professional sports in the world but is it the sole capital of sports ??? Of course not . That is a very subjective debate for people more intelligent then 
people that restore to name calling LOL. 

jim jones


----------



## ICP

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> Omg JimJones, I think I speak for just about everyone on this website when I say You're a complete and utter moron!!
> 
> You've totally lost the plot here. Why don't you at least try to stick to one reasonable arguement and defend that pint, instead of going off on these riddiculous tangents about the most overpaid sports stars and richest NFL clubs....wtf???
> 
> Who gives a flying monkey turd about NBA and NFL teams?? The reasons these clubs are valued highly is because the US obviously has a much higher population then the UK and is a much richer country, so obviously more people are going to see the games, therefore bigger stadiums, and lots of rich Americans blindly investing their money in it all.
> 
> You name just about any of those NBA or NFL (or whatever) teams to people in Europe, or Asia, or Africa, or Australia....and you know what you'll get? Blank looks...maybe the odd comment of 'who gives a crap about NFL?'
> 
> But you name teams like Man United, Arsenal, Liverpool, Chelsea, Newcastle United, and you'd get a much better reception.
> 
> And I'll ask again, so please tell me: HAVE YOU EVEN READ THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD? What in the name of holy brown nipples does NFL teams in the USA have to do with anything????
> 
> To be considered a 'World sporting capital', or even 'THE' sporting capital of the world, you have to have many different factors, such as global sporting recognition, great sporting venues, big sporting events, and a rich sporting history. London has this, LA does not. No-one outside the USA gives a crap about American Football, or Baseball (apart from Japan maybe), and Basketball isn't really the most popular sport out there either. The Premiership, or which I belive there are 5 teams in London, is the most popular, most watched league in the world.
> 
> What gives London the best claim to the title is its place in sporting history and venue prowess. Wimbledon is the most prestigious tennis event of the Grand Slams, and the home of tennis. Twickenham is the largest Rugby stadium in the world, and the home of Rugby (and Rugby is also a World Sport, worthy of being copied cheaply by the USA for American football). Wembley is the largest stadium in the world, it is the the home of football (the most popular sport in the world)and the stadium name is arguebly the most famous in the world. Lords is the home of cricket (one of the most popular sports in the world by population). London will be the first ever city to host the Olympics three times. London has (and will) host world fanous events like the UEFA Cup final and Champions league final, Gymnastic events, boxing tournamnts (and seeing as boxing was invented in England, London could also be considered the home of boxing). One of the oldest and most famous boat races (Oxford v Cambridge) takes places in London.
> 
> LA may have some famous sports stars living there and may be home to a few USA-known NFL teams, but who cares?? That doesn't make it anywhere near the level of a 'World' sporting city like London does. Is London the sporting capital of the world.....? Who knows, but you'd be hard pressed to find one to better its claim!
> 
> Oh an btw, that arguement you made about tennants in a stadium being important, is just idiotic! Wembley has never had a permanent tennant, and yet it achieved global recognition in a way no stadium has ever done, so your arguement is a bit weak mate! Wembley and Twickenham and famous precisely because they don't have tennants, they host the big finals, England international matches, huge concerts etc etc. You clearly don't understand the history of these stadiums.


Couldn't have said it better. This is the point Jim Jones - the majority of the professional sports played in LA are solely American sports played by Americans watched by Americans. The sports played in London are sports played and watched by the whole world.


----------



## wjfox

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> Omg JimJones, I think I speak for just about everyone on this website when I say You're a complete and utter moron!!
> 
> You've totally lost the plot here. Why don't you at least try to stick to one reasonable arguement and defend that pint, instead of going off on these riddiculous tangents about the most overpaid sports stars and richest NFL clubs....wtf???
> 
> Who gives a flying monkey turd about NBA and NFL teams?? The reasons these clubs are valued highly is because the US obviously has a much higher population then the UK and is a much richer country, so obviously more people are going to see the games, therefore bigger stadiums, and lots of rich Americans blindly investing their money in it all.
> 
> You name just about any of those NBA or NFL (or whatever) teams to people in Europe, or Asia, or Africa, or Australia....and you know what you'll get? Blank looks...maybe the odd comment of 'who gives a crap about NFL?'
> 
> But you name teams like Man United, Arsenal, Liverpool, Chelsea, Newcastle United, and you'd get a much better reception.
> 
> And I'll ask again, so please tell me: HAVE YOU EVEN READ THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD? What in the name of holy brown nipples does NFL teams in the USA have to do with anything????
> 
> To be considered a 'World sporting capital', or even 'THE' sporting capital of the world, you have to have many different factors, such as global sporting recognition, great sporting venues, big sporting events, and a rich sporting history. London has this, LA does not. No-one outside the USA gives a crap about American Football, or Baseball (apart from Japan maybe), and Basketball isn't really the most popular sport out there either. The Premiership, or which I belive there are 5 teams in London, is the most popular, most watched league in the world.
> 
> *What gives London the best claim to the title is its place in sporting history and venue prowess. Wimbledon is the most prestigious tennis event of the Grand Slams, and the home of tennis. Twickenham is the largest Rugby stadium in the world, and the home of Rugby (and Rugby is also a World Sport, worthy of being copied cheaply by the USA for American football). Wembley is the largest stadium in the world, it is the the home of football (the most popular sport in the world)and the stadium name is arguebly the most famous in the world. Lords is the home of cricket (one of the most popular sports in the world by population). London will be the first ever city to host the Olympics three times. London has (and will) host world fanous events like the UEFA Cup final and Champions league final, Gymnastic events, boxing tournamnts (and seeing as boxing was invented in England, London could also be considered the home of boxing). One of the oldest and most famous boat races (Oxford v Cambridge) takes places in London.*
> 
> LA may have some famous sports stars living there and may be home to a few USA-known NFL teams, but who cares?? That doesn't make it anywhere near the level of a 'World' sporting city like London does. Is London the sporting capital of the world.....? Who knows, but you'd be hard pressed to find one to better its claim!
> 
> Oh an btw, that arguement you made about tennants in a stadium being important, is just idiotic! Wembley has never had a permanent tennant, and yet it achieved global recognition in a way no stadium has ever done, so your arguement is a bit weak mate! Wembley and Twickenham and famous precisely because they don't have tennants, they host the big finals, England international matches, huge concerts etc etc. You clearly don't understand the history of these stadiums.


Great post Jack, especially the part I've highlighted.

And I would echo what ICP said above:

LA = American sports

London = World sports


----------



## wjfox

Btw - there are currently _*seven*_ London teams in the Premiership, not five.


----------



## Rizzato

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> Lol, mate, the modern game of hockey was invented in England you know. And basketball is fairly popular in England as well, about the same as it is in any other European country (which is to say, miles behind football).
> 
> The 'stubborn' country invented or inspired most of the sports presnt today. They play football, tennis, cricket, rugby, hockey, badminton (also invented by the stubborn country), basketball, squash......not many other European countries can claim to be interested in so many sports!


good points, good posts. at the time of my post I was real buzzed I dont know why I picked the word stubborn...:lol: 
basically what I mean is, from over here I dont see much of England involved in sports like basketball (did not qualify for WBC), baseball (no WBaseballClassic team), hockey they are shite.
Seems like they stick to cricket and rugby, while Finland and russia are real hockey countries and Spain and greece rule basketball.


----------



## Overground

Wembley and therefore London is obviously the home of football. There is no denying this, even Pele himself said this, "Wembley is the church of football. It is the capital of football and it is the heart of football". What more bloody proof do you need...jeeezzz!

And staying with *British invented sports*. With several that call London home.

Football
Rugby
Cricket
Curling
Tennis
Badminton
Squash
Bogsleigh
Darts(yes it is a sport)
Golf
Hockey(grass)
Ice Skating 
Yachting
Weightlifting
Rackets or racquets
Hurling
Water Polo
Rowing
Water Skiing
Boxing
Rounders - which is played in the UK and Canada.


*Canadian invented sports*. Slightly off topic but it does back up the thread title by proving that the other city being discussed in this thread(might as well go with it 'cause a certain someone has already turned this into a city v city thread) is no where near to London in regards to being a world capital of sport. In fact, if you want to look at it technically, the people of Canada were British subjects when the sports below were invented.

Baseball - (that's right. The first full documentation of a baseball game in North America is Dr. Adam Ford's contemporary description of a game that took place in 1838 on June 4 in Beachville, Ontario, Canada[published May 5, 1886 in the Philadelphia-based Sporting Life magazine]. One year before Abner Doubleday supposedly "invented" it in Cooperstown, New York in 1839. Yanks are either unknowing to this or refuse to believe it. At any rate baseball's origins lay in rounders which is a British game generally played by girls.

Basketball - Invented by Canadian Dr. James Naismith from Montreal's McGill Uni.

Ice Hockey

Football - Canadian and American.(Canada introduced the game to the USA. In 1874, McGill invited Harvard to Montreal to play their new game derived from Rugby football in a home and home series.)

It's amazing that all of the USA's major sports weren't even invented by them but by Canadians. In reality, Britain and Canada have invented most of the modern day sports in the world.

Now tell me...is Los Angeles the home of any of the above sports...ummm...NO.

They may be played there but by no means were they invented there nor is their home there.


----------



## NavyBlue

Overground said:


> Wembley and therefore London is obviously the home of football. There is no denying this, even Pele himself said this, "Wembley is the church of football. It is the capital of football and it is the heart of football". What more bloody proof do you need...jeeezzz!


Sorry but we need more proof than that . . . football existed for many decades before Wembley was built, which is why Pele has only described it as "the church".

...but Wembley is the home of the national team who's country can legitimately lay claim to inventing the modern day version of the sport we now call football/soccer.


----------



## Rizzato

nice list. well what do you want us to do, stop playing these sports or something?
Ill give London and Canada their due. but youre the one goin overboard.

also funny how the 'ignorant yanks' have turned these sports into highly profitable machines like NFL MLB NBA NHL, while england only got the EPL to show..think there was a confusion in the definition of 'world capital' or w/e.

but hey, once again Londons got my vote


----------



## Overground

NavyBlue said:


> Sorry but we need more proof than that . . . football existed for many decades before Wembley was built, which is why Pele has only described it as "the church".


England invented the modern game of football, we know that. Wembley in London is the home for the national team. The organisation that governs that is the Football Association which is located in London. Here is some information I collected from the net on the FA - 

--Prior to the first meeting of the Football Association in the Freemasons' Tavern in Great Queen Street, London on 26 October 1863, there were no universally accepted rules for the playing of the game of football. The game we know now was created after this meeting.

Central to the creation of the Football Association and modern football was Ebenezer Cobb Morley. He was a founding member of the Football Association in 1862. In 1863, as captain of the Mortlake-based club, he wrote to Bell's Life newspaper proposing a governing body for the sport that led to the first meeting at the Freemason's Tavern that created the FA. *He was the FA's first secretary (1863-6) and its second president (1867-74) and drafted the Laws of football that determine the way the game is played today across the globe at his home in Barnes, London. As a player, he played in the first ever match in 1863. He is, therefore, considered the father of Association Football.*

The FA is currently headquartered at 25 Soho Square, London.

I don't think it's possible to find an exact location of where the rudementary game got started in Britain but the beginning of the modern game, it's rules, and who governs them were born in London and that goes back to the 1500s.

A man by the name of Richard Mulcaster, was an educator and headmaster of Merchant Taylors' School in *London* from 1561. He was instrumental in taking "footeball"(he was responsible for naming the sport this) away from its violent "mob" form and turning it into an organised team sport that was beneficial to schoolboys. Therefore, the game became institutionalised, regulated, and part of a larger, more central tradition. 

Mulcaster confirms that his was a game closer to modern football by differentiating it from games involving other parts of the body, namely "the hand ball" and "the armeball".

I think this information certainly adds to the credibility or proof of London being the home of football.


----------



## NavyBlue

Overground said:


> I think this information certainly adds to the credibility or proof of London being the home of football.


London YES . . . Wembley NO

The information supplied backs up my argument...


----------



## Overground

Yes, my original sentence was meant to imply that London is the home of football for which you obviously agree. My mistake. I can't be arsed with this thread anymore anyway. The facts have been layed out by various people and I think most are agreement that London is what thread title says.


----------



## hngcm

It sucks that a team has to give up a home game.


----------



## Varenukha

It's what happens when the money becomes more important than the fans.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

> "We eliminated Toronto after agreeing with the Canadian Football League that we wouldn't go there because it was already hosting the Grey Cup,"


Hahaha!! Damn straight!!


----------



## jimjones

Well hopefully the self appointed sports capital of the world can pull off a sellout. Considering London is one of three places to actually lose an american football franchise to another country it will be interesting to see what happens. 
Crowds of 16,000 for the monarchs last season in the 1990's hopefully are a thing of the past. 

I sometimes wonder what it is about germany that they can support, both types of "football" basketball and ice hockey but for some reason they dont proclaim themselves the sports capital of the world. LOL

jim jones


----------



## irving1903

so wich teams will play. are the dolphins and giants the teams that are really gonna play?


----------



## jimjones

irving1903 said:


> so wich teams will play. are the dolphins and giants the teams that are really gonna play?


I have heard that or it may be the dolphins and another team. Personally even with my shot at london in regard to the monarchs I think with the right timing it will sell out wembley just like chelsea vs arsenal would sell out in miami. 

jim jones


----------



## th0m

I'd go, depending on the teams, and if it were at Wembley.


----------



## jimjones

NavyBlue said:


> Sorry but we need more proof than that . . . football existed for many decades before Wembley was built, which is why Pele has only described it as "the church".
> 
> ...but Wembley is the home of the national team who's country can legitimately lay claim to inventing the modern day version of the sport we now call football/soccer.


Well i think Pele was being very polite and funny at the same time to two different parties.One to the english by calling Wembley the church of football.
and Two the rest of the world that would get his reference LOL. 

Hey would that mean Rio's Maracana would be a the St. Peters of Soccer in his opinion??? LOL. Could the homes of Madrid FC and Milan AC be considered 
catherals LOL. being Yes Pele is as masterful with his words throughout his life as he was with his feet on the soccer pitch. Kind of a backhanded compliment to make english people feel good. and make the rest of us laff

jim jones


----------



## kingdomca

jimjones said:


> Well hopefully the self appointed sports capital of the world can pull off a sellout. Considering London is one of three places to actually lose an american football franchise to another country it will be interesting to see what happens.
> Crowds of 16,000 for the monarchs last season in the 1990's hopefully are a thing of the past.
> 
> I sometimes wonder what it is about germany that they can support, both types of "football" basketball and ice hockey but for some reason they dont proclaim themselves the sports capital of the world. LOL
> 
> jim jones


the difference is that none of those sports were invented by Germany or have their most famous venues, traditions etc in Germany, and indeed all the sports receive better support elsewhere.

I cant imagine the NFL game not selling-out.

London/England is spoiled for sport. They follow their own sports, that are deeply ingrained in the culture, while new sports never make it.
Beyond that its has to be very good to attract crowds. The NFL fits that. A local London american football team does not.
London is the perfect place to sell the NFL but just about the last place to try and create a pro team.


----------



## jimjones

With regards to size, it is very hard to find list of stadium volumes. I was able to find out that the new Wembley stadium will have more bathrooms than any other stadium in the world and that is impressive. Given the amount of BS that has floated through this thread, it appears they will be sorely needed. j/k.


high Five SVS. Oh I forgot wasnt that celebration of scoring a point invented in america LOL. 

jim jones


----------



## kingdomca

Rizzato said:


> sports in america and europe are two VERY different animals.
> also, from reading this, England seems to be the stubborn country who is perfectly happy with their football, rugby, and cricket. other European countries seem more apt to pick up basketball and hockey. Can anyone explain this?


well I think youre underestimating the relationship between US and british sports.
Cricket/baseball are clearly related sports just like football/Rugby/US football have shared roots.
hockey was (probably) invented because brits in Canada found conditions were to frozen for football.

Sport came later to the non-english speaking world, and, perhaps logically, they mainly picked the "easy" ones


----------



## chompo44

jimjones said:


> Well i think Pele was being very polite and funny at the same time to two different parties.One to the english by calling Wembley the church of football.
> and Two the rest of the world that would get his reference LOL.
> 
> Hey would that mean Rio's Maracana would be a the St. Peters of Soccer in his opinion??? LOL. Could the homes of Madrid FC and Milan AC be considered
> catherals LOL. being Yes Pele is as masterful with his words throughout his life as he was with his feet on the soccer pitch. Kind of a backhanded compliment to make english people feel good. and make the rest of us laff
> 
> jim jones


as much as it is true that england don't win the cups often, they are there or there abouts and have been since the game began (Thats not the point in this arguement). Most top teams in europe and south america were started by british industrialists abroad. I believe Milans black and white striped kit is that of newcastle in england due to the geordie raliway workers starting up a local team in italy, the same is true all over the world. This is the reason why england is the home of football. Because it is! And a lot of clubs around the world will tell you this. This is why pele is so reverant to wembley, in the country that made a sport possible for him to make his fortune. He as the greatest football player in the world got goose bumps when he appeared there.

it was like walking in an old church, anybody who is anybody has played there, and you can feel that when sitting in your seat


----------



## jimjones

kingdomca said:


> the difference is that none of those sports were invented by Germany or have their most famous venues, traditions etc in Germany, and indeed all the sports receive better support elsewhere.
> 
> I cant imagine the NFL game not selling-out.
> 
> London/England is spoiled for sport. They follow their own sports, that are deeply ingrained in the culture, while new sports never make it.
> Beyond that its has to be very good to attract crowds. The NFL fits that. A local London american football team does not.
> London is the perfect place to sell the NFL but just about the last place to try and create a pro team.


and that has been my point with "london the sports capital of the world". 
London is set in its patterns but the size of this world city is like a 1000 watt light bulb drawing a moth on a summers eve. Get too close or stay too long and you might get your wings burnt. 

One time or ocassionial events for foreign sports london is the way to go.

soccer, rugby and cricket are king of sports in england. it is very hard to break that mold and good for england in being unique in the world with their culture. 

jim jones


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Weebie said:


> When Denver played San Diego in Sydney they got Almost 90 000 people.


Wow, these bastids are all over the place aren't they!


----------



## kingdomca

jimjones said:


> There is nothing up my arse about London or the British isles at all .
> As a canadian I do now have a realistic view of the place and its place in sports in both europe and the world. Thing is architecture does not make a sport capital anywheres without the tenants and ownership to back it up.
> As a canadian could I claim montreal as a sports capital because of that city having the first retractable domed stadium? No of course not. How about Toronto as well with the first retractable domed stadium that actually functioned LOL. Again no I would not. I am no that partisan to ignore other places and read the facts and stats making a judgement without a favorite.
> 
> Here's my view that is backed by historial fact that I have researched since someone called London "THE" Sports Capital of the World.
> 
> Indoor sports dont do very well . it is pretty evident.
> 
> 
> The indoor venues in the greater london area dont have longterm tenants and that resulted in the London Arena opening in the 1990's having financial problems to eventually be torn down and replaced with housing.
> 
> The O2 dome has the Anschultz group from LA redeveloping that building
> on condition of being granted a casino lincense by the national government.
> AEG is hedging its bet and investment that if history repeats itself in london with basketball and ice hockey that they have something to fall back on.
> 
> I do think London has a big opportunity with the Anschultz Group and the O2 dome as they will probably bring both the LA lakers for basketball and the los angeles kings for ice hockey into that building. If london want to show it is A sports capital of the world then those potiential games should show it.
> I am sure both those teams would sell out an O2 dome .
> 
> 
> Soccer is big but with Chelsea, West Ham , Arsenal and others the value is not as high for franchises as the franchises per population is perhaps a bit over-served in London . Do I read that right? Is that the reason Man U has a higher value then combining any two London soccer franchises together if you leave out Arsenal?
> 
> Rugby I know very little about as far as franchise values but it plays in venues smaller then cricket around london.
> 
> Wembley is a stadium without a longterm tenant but is host of the FA cup and over national championships that are basically co oped into the London area.
> 
> 
> Twickenham is the national stadium for rugby and is basically another co-oping of the national championship ? Do I read it right?
> 
> Wimbelton is the very top of tennis in the world absolutely no question of that.
> 
> Like my counterparts from north america I wonder how a broad claim can be made like "the sports capital of the world" for anywheres . It is not a slap at london just what I see for a person not taking sides just examining the stats and the history.
> 
> London is a fantastic city period but sports is not something it excels at for
> franchise success outside of the core native sports in england. Do I read that right ?
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong that it what so ever. As London why its good points and bad I couldnt imagine the world doing without. The world would be much much poorer if it wasnt for london or any of the world cities.
> 
> Before this debate process I had no clue about london for the franchises in soccer or rugby I just questioned such a broad statement as I could not ID a single london team but I new of chelsea, west ham , newcastle, aston villa , man u, man city, liverpool, arsenal and others . Now I do and I certainly appreciate it much more then I did.
> I thought chelsea was in the midlands to be very honest. Maybe it is our habit here of actually naming a team after the major metro area it is in here in north america. The new york mets are located in the suburb of queens but they are not called the Queens Mets like Aston Villa the premiership franchise for Birmingham.
> 
> anyways it has been interesting and educational.
> 
> jim jones


What is your problem with Wembley not having tenants? Its a cultural choice that no club gets to play home games there. Anyway, I think Wembley will stage more games than the LA Coliseum and Rose Bowl put together, so what does it lack?

All London´s major sports venues are filled to capactiy for the events they´re build for.
8 London area premiership teams stage 200 home matches all at capacity crowds. 7 of the 8 clubs are desperately seeking to expand or build new venues. Slowly their income will increase by billions, (and cash seems to be your way of measuring life) Only 1 club, Arsenal, have so far managed to build a billion-dollar venue ( and their income has sky-rocketed.) Others will follow but, of course, in England clubs have to pay for themselves, so it will take time for one billion-dollar venue after the other to appear.


----------



## Walbanger

> When Denver played San Diego in Sydney they got Almost 90 000 people.


Nah, they claimed they got 73000. Well either the Telstra stadium was a lot bigger than I remember (73000 at State of Origin seemed so much fuller) or they inflated the figure. It looked more 43000 / 50000 in a 110000 seater.

Really, if they had 73000 at the game or 90000, wouldn't the NFL have been back to Australia seeming as they are happy to play infront of 45000 at the Osaka Dome?


----------



## Rizzato

should be a fun game to watch, it really is pretty frickin cool if this game will be on Monday night we can all see wembley stadium from the inside on our TVs
the whole idea is great IMO, how do you europeans feel about it?


----------



## nomarandlee

I don't see how it could be a Moonday night game considering that they would have to start the game after midnight in London to even get near U.S. prime slots.


----------



## NavyBlue

Walbanger said:


> Nah, they claimed they got 73000. Well either the Telstra stadium was a lot bigger than I remember (73000 at State of Origin seemed so much fuller) or they inflated the figure. It looked more 43000 / 50000 in a 110000 seater.


The 'claim' is correct. 

Telstra Stadium (formerly Stadium Australia) had a capacity of over 110,000 back in 1999 when this game was played between the San Diego Chargers and the Denver Broncos

It was reconfigured to it's current 83,500 after the 2000 Olympic games.


----------



## hngcm

Weebie said:


> When Denver played San Diego in Sydney they got Almost 90 000 people.


What? When was this?

edit: nvm i didn't see the post above this...


----------



## Noostairz

cowboys v bears, wembley stadium, 1986.

attendance: 83,000.


----------



## Telfordboy

nyrmetros said:


> We haven't had teams in America since 1957.


Maybe so but whoever it was that I said that to was talking about English teams, we only have one franchise and they're amongst the most hated teams in the UK.


----------



## Walbanger

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Walbanger
> Nah, they claimed they got 73000. Well either the Telstra stadium was a lot bigger than I remember (73000 at State of Origin seemed so much fuller) or they inflated the figure. It looked more 43000 / 50000 in a 110000 seater.
> 
> The 'claim' is correct.
> 
> Telstra Stadium (formerly Stadium Australia) had a capacity of over 110,000 back in 1999 when this game was played between the San Diego Chargers and the Denver Broncos
> 
> It was reconfigured to it's current 83,500 after the 2000 Olympic games


I know that, an I'm a big fan of the American game but there was no way that 73000 people were at the American Bowl game at Teltra stadium. 
Actually my parents said they would take me to the game (I'm from Perth) if I got straightr A


----------



## Walbanger

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Walbanger
> Nah, they claimed they got 73000. Well either the Telstra stadium was a lot bigger than I remember (73000 at State of Origin seemed so much fuller) or they inflated the figure. It looked more 43000 / 50000 in a 110000 seater.
> 
> The 'claim' is correct.
> 
> Telstra Stadium (formerly Stadium Australia) had a capacity of over 110,000 back in 1999 when this game was played between the San Diego Chargers and the Denver Broncos
> 
> It was reconfigured to it's current 83,500 after the 2000 Olympic games


I know that, and I'm a big fan of the American game but there was no way that 73000 people were at the American Bowl game at Teltra stadium. 
Actually my parents said they would take me to the game (I'm from Perth) if I got straight A's but I failed while trying. Would have been nice to go. Remembering the game on TV, it wasn't the greatest spectical and Shannon Shape bitched the whole time like a primadona.


----------



## jimjones

kingdomca said:


> What is your problem with Wembley not having tenants? Its a cultural choice that no club gets to play home games there. Anyway, I think Wembley will stage more games than the LA Coliseum and Rose Bowl put together, so what does it lack?
> 
> All London´s major sports venues are filled to capactiy for the events they´re build for.
> 8 London area premiership teams stage 200 home matches all at capacity crowds. 7 of the 8 clubs are desperately seeking to expand or build new venues. Slowly their income will increase by billions, (and cash seems to be your way of measuring life) Only 1 club, Arsenal, have so far managed to build a billion-dollar venue ( and their income has sky-rocketed.) Others will follow but, of course, in England clubs have to pay for themselves, so it will take time for one billion-dollar venue after the other to appear.


There is no problem with your two top stadiums in the city being national stadiums and not having tenants . My problem comes with dismissing LA for 
London when the 90,000 seat plus stadiums of the LA memorial Coliseum and the Rose Bowl both have longterm tenants selling out every game in excess of 90,000 and that has been going on for a very long time including when London was on it knees during the second world war. You talk about traditions an my not understanding? Well I see a tradition of building only for the Commercial need in Los Angeles and never having to tear down a ten year old arena in Los Angeles unlike the case is with London and the London arena that was a financial failure built on spec. 

I would say london might be the world capital of putting up great architecture on Spec without a tenant to pay the mortgage in many cases like the Canary Wharf was for the Paul Reichmann Family of Toronto. The Speculation with London turned out to be unfounded in many cases as there is a solid tradition of supporting homegrown sports and rejecting sports foriegn to great britian on a rate greater in London then other places in the British Isles. 
Belfast has a new Arena and an elite ice hockey team(unlike london at this time) yet they are not talking about tearing the building down because they are actually drawing good crowds. Pretty embrassing that little belfast with a recent history of civil war can have a ice hockey team and support it but for some reason a world city cant match that. Again I see this from the standpoint of having no favorites just stating the apparent. To me if you cant support one team in a 18,000 seat arena for basketball one for ice hockey and then what you do with football stadiums and club in london which is the minimum I would think you would do then you can seroiusly talk in the same breathe in terms of los angeles new york and probably some of your cities in western europe and asia for that matter. 

jim jones


----------



## Sitback

Jim Jones your logic is non-sensical.


----------



## jimjones

Sitback said:


> Jim Jones your logic is non-sensical.


of course it is after all I live in the jungle of guyanna drinking kool aid all day LOL.

jim jones


----------



## Mr. Fusion

hngcm said:


> It sucks that a team has to give up a home game.


:yes:

Why is this not considered an away game for both teams? :doh:


----------



## jordancda

Mr. Fusion said:


> :yes:
> 
> Why is this not considered an away game for both teams? :doh:


Because it would mess up the NFL's scheduling. Every team plays 8 home, 8 away. If this game counted as an Away game for each team, it would mess up the numbers.


----------



## london lad

Jim Jones- I think you are seeing things from a North American perspective (not a critisism by the way) which has a big emphasis on the franchise system. In the UK & seeing as we are talking London teams such as Chelsea, Arsenal, West Ham etc are football teams with around a hundred years of tradition. There are where they are because of this. Traditionaly locals played for the team & were supported locally. Today this local ties are not as evident but the clubs are still in & around there locality. There was no need to call then London Chelsea etc as they are named after there local area.

The same is said for other sports & the whole franchise concept is quite alien to most in the UK where sport & clubs are largely based on local history & tradition. Football & rugby etc have had a hold for over a hundred years so for newer sports such Basketball & American football its is very much harder to get established. One off events like this NFL game will get good crowds but I dont think they have the interest to substain this. The London Monarchs had a very suscceful first season & got good crowds at the old wembley but interested wained in the following years until it was disbanded.

With regard Wembley & Twickenham the same holds true- They are national stadiums for there respective sports & therefore neutral grounds with no team getting a natural advantage. Teams & players see it as their dream & one of the pinnacles tof there career to represent England at either of these stadiums or represent there club & play in a national final at these venues. So to say that these stadiums arn't successful because they dont have a tennant misses the point.


----------



## kingdomca

jimjones said:


> There is no problem with your two top stadiums in the city being national stadiums and not having tenants . My problem comes with dismissing LA for
> London when the 90,000 seat plus stadiums of the LA memorial Coliseum and the Rose Bowl both have longterm tenants selling out every game in excess of 90,000 and that has been going on for a very long time including when London was on it knees during the second world war.


Strictly speaking Wembley and Twickenham do have tenants as the national rugby teams for rugby and football will play home games there, and thats probably about the same number of home games as the LA universities stage.

Are the LA stadiums "selling out every game"? first of all "every" is, what 5-6 games per year, second, I dont think thats true. If they both average 90,000 plus then that is certainly something very new ...
do you just make it up as you go along.

Why you bring up ww2, I dont know, but what I know about Britain in WW2 is that they voluntarily declared total war on nazism, whereas another country would only offer financial assistance until they were attacked themselves...but isnt i rather off topic


I think the annual attendance at Wembley alone will be higher than for both LA stadiums.


----------



## jimjones

london lad said:


> Jim Jones- I think you are seeing things from a North American perspective (not a critisism by the way) which has a big emphasis on the franchise system. In the UK & seeing as we are talking London teams such as Chelsea, Arsenal, West Ham etc are football teams with around a hundred years of tradition. There are where they are because of this. Traditionaly locals played for the team & were supported locally. Today this local ties are not as evident but the clubs are still in & around there locality. There was no need to call then London Chelsea etc as they are named after there local area.
> 
> The same is said for other sports & the whole franchise concept is quite alien to most in the UK where sport & clubs are largely based on local history & tradition. Football & rugby etc have had a hold for over a hundred years so for newer sports such Basketball & American football its is very much harder to get established. One off events like this NFL game will get good crowds but I dont think they have the interest to substain this. The London Monarchs had a very suscceful first season & got good crowds at the old wembley but interested wained in the following years until it was disbanded.
> 
> With regard Wembley & Twickenham the same holds true- They are national stadiums for there respective sports & therefore neutral grounds with no team getting a natural advantage. Teams & players see it as their dream & one of the pinnacles tof there career to represent England at either of these stadiums or represent there club & play in a national final at these venues. So to say that these stadiums arn't successful because they dont have a tennant misses the point.


Well yes you are right London Lad it could be my blood thristy nature for both sports and business. Craig Ferguson had a great monologue on his late show last night in regards to the differences. His take on gridiron compared to football was very funny . 
You can watch a game of soccer in england and the field is relaxed while their is violence in the stands and with gridiron the violence is on the field and the stands are relaxed LOL. 

The standard here is championships and that comes with money. I am actually shocked at how little players get in england for premiership but it is also that you dont have the commerical advantages that teams have in america because of the population differences which to be far certainly give america the resources to have diverse tastes in sports as well. 

If loyality to ones nation sports were a contest england would win that hands down. It doesn t seem to translate to the type of financial gains that you see in america. A houston texans case is unheard of in europe. A smaller market that in less then a decade has a market capitalization greater then arsenal it unbelievable even by america sports terms. I was stunned to find that out and it is not that it is greater then the 4 th most valued soccer team in the world but that it happened so quickly with no championships and over majority of the rest of the NFL. 

jim jones


----------



## jimjones

kingdomca said:


> Strictly speaking Wembley and Twickenham do have tenants as the national rugby teams for rugby and football will play home games there, and thats probably about the same number of home games as the LA universities stage.
> 
> Are the LA stadiums "selling out every game"? first of all "every" is, what 5-6 games per year, second, I dont think thats true. If they both average 90,000 plus then that is certainly something very new ...
> do you just make it up as you go along.
> 
> Why you bring up ww2, I dont know, but what I know about Britain in WW2 is that they voluntarily declared total war on nazism, whereas another country would only offer financial assistance until they were attacked themselves...but isnt i rather off topic
> 
> 
> I think the annual attendance at Wembley alone will be higher than for both LA stadiums.



About ten games a year soldout for both the USC trojans of the NCAA college league and the same at the rose bowl for the UCLA bruins NCAA college league. Then you have the annual rose bowl that has been sold out since the 1920's . The thing with world war two is that while the war was going on involvement by america or not things kept going sports wise in LA while it didnt of course for very good reasons in london. Of course I am not slapping london for not having sports while the germans bombed england. The history in both places is there but two world wars certainly interrupted london to a great degree. So excluding concerts at the two national stadiums how many games are played in wembley a year ? Well the answer for wembley since 2000 has been ZERO. Gee too bad some of the masses that missed out going to wembley for the last 6 years didnt take a interest in ice hockey and visit the london arena before it was torn down LOL. 

jim jones


----------



## Sir Rene

That's a good new not only for London but for this great sport, just a few countries have a great number of fans of this sport, I dont know if there're a lot in england??? As tou say the first NFL regural game outside Northamerica (USA, Canada, Mexico)

A list of cities outside USA hosting a game of this league since 1990.


*Aug. 5, 1990 Tokyo, Japan Denver 10, Seattle 7 
*Aug. 5, 1990 London, England New Orleans 17, L.A. Raiders 10 
*Aug. 9, 1990 Montreal, Canada Pittsburgh 30, New England 14 
*Aug. 11, 1990 Berlin, Germany L.A. Rams 19, Kansas City 3 
*July 28, 1991 London, England Buffalo 17, Philadelphia 13 
*Aug. 3, 1991 Berlin, Germany San Francisco 21, Chicago 7 
*Aug. 4, 1991 Tokyo, Japan Miami 19, L.A. Raiders 17 
*Aug. 2, 1992 Tokyo, Japan Houston 34, Dallas 23 
*Aug. 15, 1992 Berlin, Germany Miami 31, Denver 27 
*Aug. 16, 1992 London, England San Francisco 17, Washington 15 
*Aug. 1, 1993 Tokyo, Japan New Orleans 28, Philadelphia 16 
*Aug. 1, 1993 Barcelona, Spain San Francisco 21, Pittsburgh 14 
*Aug. 7, 1993 Berlin, Germany Minnesota 20, Buffalo 6 
*Aug. 8, 1993 London, England Dallas 13, Detroit 13 (OT) 
Aug. 14, 1993 Toronto, Canada Cleveland 12, New England 9 
*July 31, 1994 Barcelona, Spain L.A. Raiders 25, Denver 22 (OT) 
*Aug. 7, 1994 Tokyo, Japan Minnesota 17, Kansas City 9 
*Aug. 13, 1994 Berlin, Germany N.Y. Giants 28, San Diego 20 
*Aug. 15, 1994 Mexico City, Mexico Houston 6, Dallas 0 
*Aug. 5, 1995 Tokyo, Japan Denver 24, San Francisco 10 
*Aug. 12, 1995 Toronto, Canada Buffalo 9, Dallas 7 
*July 27, 1996 Tokyo, Japan San Diego 20, Pittsburgh 10 
*Aug. 5, 1996 Monterrey, Mexico Kansas City 32, Dallas 6 
*July 27, 1997 Dublin, Ireland Pittsburgh 30, Chicago 17 
*Aug. 4, 1997 Mexico City, Mexico Miami 38, Denver 19 
*Aug. 16, 1997 Toronto, Canada Green Bay 35, Buffalo 3 
*Aug. 1, 1998 Tokyo, Japan Green Bay 27, Kansas City 24 (OT) 
*Aug. 15, 1998 Vancouver, Canada San Francisco 24, Seattle 21 
*Aug. 17, 1998 Mexico City, Mexico New England 21, Dallas 3 
*Aug. 8, 1999 Sydney, Australia Denver 20, San Diego 17 
*Aug. 5, 2000 Tokyo, Japan Atlanta 20, Dallas 9 
*Aug. 19, 2000 Mexico City, Mexico Indianapolis 24, Pittsburgh 23 
*Aug. 27, 2001 Mexico City, Mexico Dallas 21, Oakland 6 
*Aug. 3, 2002 Osaka, Japan Washington 38, San Francisco 7 
*Aug. 2, 2003 Tokyo, Japan Tampa Bay 30, New York Jets 14 

*
Japan: 11 games
Mexico: 6 games
Canada: 5 games
Germany: 5 games
England: 4 games
Spain: 2 games
Ireland: 1 game
Australia: 1 game*


----------



## SouthBank

rantanamo said:


> If it is Miami, then it makes sense since they host the Superbowl this year. If it is a Miami-Giants game, what a boring boring choice. Two teams with underperforming QBs and great passrushes. They need to put on an aerial display if they want to gain fans. Perhaps a Miami vs Arizona matchup since Arizona gets the Superbowl next year. I'd rather see a Superbowl rematch though. The reward could be to award Indy the 2011 Superbowl over Dallas.


Yeah definitely agree that in pure excitement terms it's far from the best matchup - also agree that to the casual observer, which most in the stadium will surely be, the thrill of the game will come from long-gain aerial plays rather than the less obvious strategic elements of the game.

That said, I'm more happy with the prospect of a Dolphins-Giants game based purely on marketability in the UK. They are definitely two of the better known teams amongst the general public here, and with NY and Miami both well-known places to many brits it gives it a sense of belonging that wouldn't exist if a matchup like Arizona-Atlanta for example that would arguably be a more entertaining choice.


----------



## nomarandlee

Sir Rene said:


> That's a good new not only for London but for this great sport, just a few countries have a great number of fans of this sport, I dont know if there're a lot in england??? As tou say the first NFL regural game outside Northamerica (USA, Canada, Mexico)
> 
> A list of cities outside USA hosting a game of this league since 1990.
> 
> 
> *Aug. 5, 1990 Tokyo, Japan Denver 10, Seattle 7
> *Aug. 5, 1990 London, England New Orleans 17, L.A. Raiders 10
> *Aug. 9, 1990 Montreal, Canada Pittsburgh 30, New England 14
> *Aug. 11, 1990 Berlin, Germany L.A. Rams 19, Kansas City 3
> *July 28, 1991 London, England Buffalo 17, Philadelphia 13
> *Aug. 3, 1991 Berlin, Germany San Francisco 21, Chicago 7
> *Aug. 4, 1991 Tokyo, Japan Miami 19, L.A. Raiders 17
> *Aug. 2, 1992 Tokyo, Japan Houston 34, Dallas 23
> *Aug. 15, 1992 Berlin, Germany Miami 31, Denver 27
> *Aug. 16, 1992 London, England San Francisco 17, Washington 15
> *Aug. 1, 1993 Tokyo, Japan New Orleans 28, Philadelphia 16
> *Aug. 1, 1993 Barcelona, Spain San Francisco 21, Pittsburgh 14
> *Aug. 7, 1993 Berlin, Germany Minnesota 20, Buffalo 6
> *Aug. 8, 1993 London, England Dallas 13, Detroit 13 (OT)
> Aug. 14, 1993 Toronto, Canada Cleveland 12, New England 9
> *July 31, 1994 Barcelona, Spain L.A. Raiders 25, Denver 22 (OT)
> *Aug. 7, 1994 Tokyo, Japan Minnesota 17, Kansas City 9
> *Aug. 13, 1994 Berlin, Germany N.Y. Giants 28, San Diego 20
> *Aug. 15, 1994 Mexico City, Mexico Houston 6, Dallas 0
> *Aug. 5, 1995 Tokyo, Japan Denver 24, San Francisco 10
> *Aug. 12, 1995 Toronto, Canada Buffalo 9, Dallas 7
> *July 27, 1996 Tokyo, Japan San Diego 20, Pittsburgh 10
> *Aug. 5, 1996 Monterrey, Mexico Kansas City 32, Dallas 6
> *July 27, 1997 Dublin, Ireland Pittsburgh 30, Chicago 17
> *Aug. 4, 1997 Mexico City, Mexico Miami 38, Denver 19
> *Aug. 16, 1997 Toronto, Canada Green Bay 35, Buffalo 3
> *Aug. 1, 1998 Tokyo, Japan Green Bay 27, Kansas City 24 (OT)
> *Aug. 15, 1998 Vancouver, Canada San Francisco 24, Seattle 21
> *Aug. 17, 1998  Mexico City, Mexico New England 21, Dallas 3
> *Aug. 8, 1999 Sydney, Australia Denver 20, San Diego 17
> *Aug. 5, 2000 Tokyo, Japan Atlanta 20, Dallas 9
> *Aug. 19, 2000 Mexico City, Mexico Indianapolis 24, Pittsburgh 23
> *Aug. 27, 2001 Mexico City, Mexico Dallas 21, Oakland 6
> *Aug. 3, 2002 Osaka, Japan Washington 38, San Francisco 7
> *Aug. 2, 2003 Tokyo, Japan Tampa Bay 30, New York Jets 14
> 
> *
> Japan: 11 games
> Mexico: 6 games
> Canada: 5 games
> Germany: 5 games
> England: 4 games
> Spain: 2 games
> Ireland: 1 game
> Australia: 1 game*


Good lord I hardly remember any of those game being played. I remember the Chi-Dallas game in Wembley, the Mexico City game, and a Tokyo game and that is all I can clearly remember.:cheers:


----------



## Nat76

Iain1974 said:


> Hello bubomb!
> 
> Football is a more team orientated game than the US sports so you tend not to get a star player earning many multiples more than the lesser players on the senior squad. The salary bills of the top teams in the Premiership are higher in US sports though the superstars of NFL/NBA/MLB get paid more.



Actually, this is not entirely true. It's not the team orientation, but the American "franchise" system of sports. There is no promotion/relegation, so there are no wage pressures from lower clubs. A team trying to get into top flight can pay for mediocre top flight talent. In the US, this doesn't exist, which is why lower level NBA players only make $200,000 per year while the top players make about $20,000,000 per year. The $200,000/yr player has no alternative to make more, unless they want to go to Europe, which pulls them away from their dream of earning starter money in the NBA. 

Also, most American professional sports leagues have salary caps, so teams need to pay a premium on stars knowing deep benches can not make up for these types of players in numbers. 

It's hard to gauge the total payrolls of soccer/football teams, because they aren't disclosed, but Chelsea's total wages are about GBP 115 million. The New Yor Yankees payroll (for a somewhat similar number of players) is a little over $190 million. If you factor in the number of players, the New York Knicks of the NBA probably have the highest payroll in all of team sports per player. They have 19 players on their payroll (including a player retired due to injury) and they are paying these 19 players $134 million. 

You create pick an entire soccer/football team from the top 2 at each position for $7.5 million/player.


----------



## Nat76

Iain1974 said:


> Hello bubomb!
> 
> Football is a more team orientated game than the US sports so you tend not to get a star player earning many multiples more than the lesser players on the senior squad. The salary bills of the top teams in the Premiership are higher in US sports though the superstars of NFL/NBA/MLB get paid more.



Actually, this is not entirely true. It's not the team orientation, but the American "franchise" system of sports. There is no promotion/relegation, so there are no wage pressures from lower clubs. In Europe, a team trying to get into top flight can pay for mediocre top flight talent. In the US, this doesn't exist, which is why lower level NBA players only make $250,000 per year while the top players make about $20,000,000 per year. The $250,000/yr player has no alternative to make more, unless they want to go to Europe, which pulls them away from their dream of earning starter money in the NBA. 

Also, most American professional sports leagues have salary caps, so teams need to pay a premium on stars knowing deep benches can not make up for these types of players in numbers. 

It's hard to gauge the total payrolls of soccer/football teams, because they aren't disclosed, but Chelsea's total wages are about GBP 115 million. The New Yor Yankees payroll (for a somewhat similar number of players) is a little over $190 million. If you factor in the number of players, the New York Knicks of the NBA probably have the highest payroll in all of team sports per player. They have 19 players on their payroll (including a player retired due to injury) and they are paying these 19 players $134 million. The Knicks pay a tax to the league for exceeding the salary cap by a certain % on these players, and the team is not very good. 

You can pick an entire soccer/football team from the top 2 at each position for $7.5 million/player on average.


----------



## mrtocsin

GridIron in London.

Yawn, what a snoozefest that game willbe. You can't really call it a sport when blubberweights got to pad themselves up in case they get hur hno:


----------



## rantanamo

mrtocsin said:


> GridIron in London.
> 
> Yawn, what a snoozefest that game willbe. You can't really call it a sport when blubberweights got to pad themselves up in case they get hur hno:


don't feed the troll


----------



## EADGBE

*Conservative (UK Political Party) Pledge to Look at Reintroduction of Standing Areas*

I heard this on BBC Radio 5 tonight.

David Cameron has raised the subject on his homepage (http://www.webcameron.org.uk/blogs/2326) and tonight, the Shadow Sports Minister was discussing it on 5 Live. Essentially, the Conservatives are going to consult on the subject of reintroducing limited standing at football, based largely on the fact that such a state exists successfully in Germany.

While it's a well-rehearsed debate about atmosphere v safety, there are obviously going to be implications which go beyond the merits of both sides of the argument.

Imagine that a German-style system is adopted, two immediate problems spring to mind:

* Almost all of the stadia from the top two divisions have been extensively re-designed (or even built) with the provision of seated spectators in mind. It's possible or even likely that further extensive changes would be required to make the grounds able to accommodate standing spectators where once they were seated. Using Old Trafford as an example, the obvious places to re-introduce terracing would be the Lower section of Tier 1, behind either goal. Currently, when there is persistent standing in precisely this part of the East Stand/Scoreboard End/K Stand (whichever name you prefer), which is most of the time in most of the games, there are complaints that those sat behind cannot see (which may or may not be true, but given the situation it puts the club in, that is their reason to ask those concerned to desist).

If one does take this reason at face value, it therefore implies that the terracing is currently too high and would need to be 'lowered' to accommodate the extra obstruction that those using it impose on those behind. I'm not structural engineer but it strikes me as much more difficult to lower the terracing than it would be to raise it.

* As we saw in the World Cup last summer, provision for standing may be fine for domestic tournaments, but as soon as games are played under the auspices of UEFA and FIFA, the all-seater rule is once again applied. Remember how Lansdowne Road used to have to supply temporary seating every time the Republic of Ireland played a competitive home game (I think friendlies were exempt). Any team likely to be playing in Europe and considering 'new' terracing would have to incorporate some sort of quick-seating system which could be erected for a Wednesday Champions League night but removed and replaced by crush barriers for the Saturday Premiership fixture. Is such a system currently employed by the Westfalenstadion or any of the other German grounds where standing is allowed?

Anyway, what other implications would this have?


----------



## Martuh

> Is such a system currently employed by the Westfalenstadion or any of the other German grounds where standing is allowed?


About any 'new' stadium in Germany with stands I believe.


----------



## matherto

I don't see what was so good about terracing

gives the idiots a chance to make more of a fool of themselves, makse the stadium look worse full or empty, etc


----------



## Benjuk

Pricing would be an issue too. Clubs took the opportunity of raising prices when they installed seats - because traditionally sitting at football has always cost more than standing. If they re-introduced standing areas, I dare say modernised safety regs would require no increase in capacity, and no club is going to reduce it's cashflow by cutting prices for the standing area.

That said, there are a lot of grounds in England/Wales which could easilly re-convert old stands back to standing areas - thinking off the top of my head about Villa Park, Elland Road, Hillsborough, Goodison, etc.


----------



## The Game Is Up

http://sport.independent.co.uk/football/premiership/article2204053.ece



> *Hammers Olympic stadium move off *
> 
> By Andy Hampson
> Published: 01 February 2007
> 
> Lord Coe appears to have ruled out the prospect of West Ham United moving to London's Olympic stadium after the 2012 Games. The Hammers' new owner, Eggert Magnusson, has described the prospect as a "dream", but Coe, the London organising chairman, suggested the stadium would not be big enough.
> 
> Coe told BBC News24: "We are waiting for the final conclusions of a report but we do know that at Games time it will be 80,000 and its legacy will be 25,000. It will have 25,000 seats."
> 
> Coe would not comment on West Ham but said the primary function of the stadium would be for athletics.


----------



## Harryx5

Why London did not build Wembley as an Olympic Stadium that could be used for soccer matches such as the Stadium of France in the outskirts of Paris ?


----------



## Benjuk

Harryx5 said:


> Why London did not build Wembley as an Olympic Stadium that could be used for soccer matches such as the Stadium of France in the outskirts of Paris ?


Because it's a football stadium, not a multi-purpose stadium.


----------



## rantanamo

It could easily be converted. Not cheaply, but it would not be a hard thing logistically.


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

i think its just a desperate attempt by the Tories to win votes,i'd be quite confident of this not happening if they won the next election
as for the practical side...i think this may be possible..though the numbers entering the terraced area would need to be controlled..with a strict capacity being enforced...perhaps individual standing spaces
as for the example of Old Trafford,i would have though that the whole of the lower tier would be made into terracing..thus avoiding problems with sightlines from those behind(as thos behind are above on the second tier)


----------



## NeilF

It seems unlikely to happen. Even if it does, looking into it will probably create so many safety issues that it becomes unfeasible for most clubs in the league.

I don't see increased capacities being a problem, per se, but no doubt the terraces would come with increased demands for egress routes, access and so forth. I know Old Trafford / Manchester United applied to turn the Stretford End into terracing a while ago, so I'd assume OT is viable for increased egress routes and so forth, but other stadia could require complete remodelling beneath the terrances, which just might not be possible.

I'd assume that, at OT, one entire end would be turned into a large terrace, although how to divide the terrace from the seated areas around the corners could provide a viewing problem for those in the corners and I'm not sure a tapered out terrace would be feasible. The view line wouldn't matter, as it would be an entire end. 

I think the big plus for terraces is that they seem to remain, for the most part, dominated by genuine fans of the team. No businessman will take any clients to stand in a terrace, all up close and personal to other people. Increased capacity, yes, but also an area in the ground soley for "genuine" fans. 

The main worry about this is the message it sends, however - lower league teams have terraces that are assumed to be safe. What is the difference between a huge terrace with appropriate crash barriers for a terrace of that size in the Premier League and a smaller terrace with similiarly appopriate crash barriers? Does that not send out the message that, somehow, fans of Premiership teams lives' are worth more than those of lower league teams' fans? It's not like these terraces are going to be open expanses anymore - I'd fancy that the terrace in Wesphalon is safer than any terrace in the UK and even Ireland.


----------



## Guest

matherto said:


> I don't see what was so good about terracing
> 
> gives the idiots a chance to make more of a fool of themselves, makse the stadium look worse full or empty, etc


You clearly never went to games of yester-year. Losing the terraces effectively killed the atmospheres by over 50%. 

We were told by the FA not long ago that if we persisted to stand, they would close some stands of the Molineux. You try claping, getting a chant going sitting down. 

Everyone stands when you score, everyone stands when you have a corner, everyone stands as soon as a chant gets going. Effectively you are standing most fo the game anyway. I personally think 10,000 standing supporters behind one goal, which was what the old Molineux use to have is better then 60,000 people in the Emirates.

You dont get more trouble by standing Matherto. Just a better atmosphere. 

Im all for this, many fans have been suggesting it for a while. It can only be good for football.


----------



## Billy321

What i dont get is that ive been Standing safley at Cardiff City Games for 7 years but yet in the premiership its deemed too dangerous, is my life worth less than the life of a premiership fan?!

Perhaps it is, but in my opionon the whole isseu has more to do with money than saftey. So i cant see it happening myself. It would be great tho


----------



## Lightness

Yet another reason to vote Conservative. Who else but my fat auntie and Mick Hucknall would even consider voting Labour now? Enough!


----------



## LandOfGreenGinger

Lightness said:


> Yet another reason to vote Conservative. Who else but my fat auntie and Mick Hucknall would even consider voting Labour now? Enough!


Anyone who remembers the last conservative government? 

Joking aside, I just hope that the issue can now be sensibly discussed, looking at facts and evidence not just having a policy based upon emotion and political expediency.


----------



## 2005

Interesting. Like I've said before, I'm doing a documentary that looks at the arguement of whether terracing should comeback into the game. Hopefully filming shall start next week.

If you think you can help me or you want to be part of this documentary then please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Welshlad

Billy321 said:


> What i dont get is that ive been Standing safley at Cardiff City Games for 7 years but yet in the premiership its deemed too dangerous, is my life worth less than the life of a premiership fan?!
> 
> Perhaps it is, but in my opionon the whole isseu has more to do with money than saftey. So i cant see it happening myself. It would be great tho


Same here, admittedly the grange end does get uncomfortabley at times as people tend to converge on the left hand side near the away fans, but they are safe, and create one hell of an atmosphere!! There is also standing in large rugby stadiums around the country which don't appear to have too many problems.

Safety aint an issue any more, terraces these days that are properly designed are great


----------



## legslikeaspider

I think it would be more hassle than its worth for many current all seater stadia because of the issues raised by NeilF. However, modern terraces might come in to play for any future stadium developments. It would be great to see an all standing Kop if and when they build the New Anfield.

Up in Scotland many clubs were to skint to properly convert their stadia to all seater and in many cases simply left the old terraces lying empty - Tannadice Park in Dundee is one example that springs to mind, Firhill in Glasgow (home of Partick Thistle) is another. Other clubs simply bolted seats onto the terraces eg. motherwell, aberdeen, Hibs (although they now have three modern all seater stands).

I think it would be great to bring back standing: I used to half love, half be terrrifed when Scotland scored at Hampden and everybody behind would surge towards the pitch. Still won't make me vote tory though.


----------



## Guest

Terrace's got everybody talking to one another. I was told a story by my old man when he went to a FA cup game in the 60's. Nottingham Forest had one stand behind the goal, Wolves the other. At the end of the game, thousands of Nottingham forest fans broke the barrier and charged towards the Wolves fans.

He said it was like a miltary mission. Blokes began to pick up random kids and crowd surfed them to the back of the stand. The people at the front once they got the kids out the way broke thier barriers and in the end there was amass brawl on the pitch. My dad's friend ended up with a dart in his head. 

However I cat see that sort of things happening anymore, and I think it will only boost the atmosphere.


----------



## EADGBE

So many responses, so little lunch hour!

[various], Fans of smaller teams aren't more expendable than premiership fans. It's just a question of numbers. You can't force teams to get seats because their average attendance is suddenly above a certain limit, so the only other way to do it is to make it a condition of progressing through the leagues. There's also a degree here of consideration given to not forcing 'smaller' teams into costly refurbishments when they can't afford it and are less likely to see the value of doing them. If Cardiff got 30,000 a week and were getting £30m+ TV money, they'd have no excuse but to get their ground up to scratch (or build a new one, which I know they want to do)

Matherto, I stood on the Stretty and you only get that atmosphere maybe ten times a season now at United. I say that as a fervent supporter of all-seater stadia. People get nostalgic about sitting around candles during the power custs of the 70's. That doesn't make them worth bringing back. Yes it was good to be part of but I felt the down-sides outweighed both this advantage and the cheaper ticket.

NeilF, At United, even terracing the whole of Tier 1 would occlude the view of the box holders at the back. At tens of thousands of pounds a box a season, this is not a crowd you want to inconvenience too much.

Legslikeaspider, I feel a bit of respect is due to Aberdeen. Wasn't Pittodrie the first all-seater football ground in the UK? And by quite a few years, if memory serves. By and large though, I take your point that it could be a good thing for Scottish football. Still won't make me want to go to Hampden in my England shirt, though!

LandofGreenGinger, fair comment about the last Tory government, but were't people saying very similar things in '97 about the previous Labour government? The mistakes of the last lot over 10 years ago don't prove anything about the competence of the current crop. Nothing to do with the issue here but a bit of balance required, I felt.

Finally, SimLim, if there was a whiff of that sort of thing happening again as a result of terraces coming back, the idea would be as unpopular as the prospect of a 3-0 cup defeat to your local rivals. I think you know where I'm coming from...


----------



## Billy321

> Same here, admittedly the grange end does get uncomfortabley at times as people tend to converge on the left hand side near the away fans, but they are safe, and create one hell of an atmosphere!! There is also standing in large rugby stadiums around the country which don't appear to have too many problems.
> 
> Safety aint an issue any more, terraces these days that are properly designed are great


The fact that half the grange end makes twice as much noise as the grandstand and canton stand put together jus goes to show how much better the atmosphere is in terraces. 

If terraces are ever allowed back, then i hope its done in time for the new stadium, or else i fear we will end up watching games in somthing like the souless morgue that is, the liberty stadium!hno:


----------



## Guest

EADGBE said:


> Finally, SimLim, if there was a whiff of that sort of thing happening again as a result of terraces coming back, the idea would be as unpopular as the prospect of a 3-0 cup defeat to your local rivals. I think you know where I'm coming from...


Yes, but security and safety is so superior to the 60's, 70's and 80's.

Limited terraces being introduced are the only way to get attendences back up. The lower league fans dont want to be sitting. Places like Arsenal, United and Chelsea can get away with it because the majority are 1 ticket wonders who suddenly want to go to a game because they are doing well.

Wolves, Leeds, West Brom etc etc would welcome limited standing areas, and if you're worried about trouble in the stadium, where would you rather have it there or on the streets of the city on a sunday afternoon which was what happened last weekend with tear gas and police dogs being let off around kids, shoppers and the public?










If the police stop being so heavy handed, I can bet your bottom dollar 11 of thier force would'nt have got injured last weekend. They are the real killjoys of a good football game and atmosphere. 

I suspect Cardiff fans can vouch for this after being banned from the Molineux this year on police advice. Absolutely killed the game.


----------



## Billy321

http://www.truststfc.co.uk/safe_standing.php

Just found this photo its from wender bremens stadium. I dont think areas like these any more or less safe than standard seating.

http://physos.net/~physos/images/blog_images/bvb09_1.jpg

Just imagine an area like this at the new anfield!


----------



## EADGBE

SimLim said:


> Yes, but security and safety is so superior to the 60's, 70's and 80's.
> 
> Limited terraces being introduced are the only way to get attendences back up. The lower league fans dont want to be sitting. Places like Arsenal, United and Chelsea can get away with it because the majority are 1 ticket wonders who suddenly want to go to a game because they are doing well.
> 
> Wolves, Leeds, West Brom etc etc would welcome limited standing areas, and if you're worried about trouble in the stadium, where would you rather have it there or on the streets of the city on a sunday afternoon which was what happened last weekend with tear gas and police dogs being let off around kids, shoppers and the public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the police stop being so heavy handed, I can bet your bottom dollar 11 of thier force would'nt have got injured last weekend. They are the real killjoys of a good football game and atmosphere.
> 
> I suspect Cardiff fans can vouch for this after being banned from the Molineux this year on police advice. Absolutely killed the game.


I wasn't aware that there was trouble in Wolverhampton last weekend - although I guess I shouldn't be too surprised, given the occasion. The problem is that it directly contradicts your first point that security is better now.

To me, it seems like the bad old days all over again. With falling attendances in the Premiership this season, I can see that many clubs would see this as a chance to halt the decline but the surely the lesson here is that things haven't changed quite as much as we like to think they have.

I'm sorry, I don't buy the argument about the police, either. The only ones who want to be involved and have the choice to avoid it are the troublemakers. I'm damn sure the police aren't always perfect (I've heard *some* stories) and I'm also sure that 'proper' fans are often mistaken for hooligans wrongly which will always give the police a bad rep.

It's not a choice of where to have the trouble. There shouldn't be any trouble anywhere. It's no surprise the authorities will favour the emasculated atmosphere of all-seater if it keeps things calmer. If the last 15 years have taught us anything, it's that the 'coroporatisation' (if that's a word) of football has created a demand for the game that the clubs are unwilling to jeopardise by putting up with trouble at the grounds. 

If you run a pub where all of your customers are damaging the place, you have to put up with it. If you then get a beer garden full of affluent customers as well, you're much more likely to bar those whose blood/puke/urine you're sick of cleaning up. Like everything else in life, it's a case of supply and demand.


----------



## EADGBE

Billy321 said:


> Just found this photo its from wender bremens stadium. I dont think areas like these any more or less safe than standard seating.
> 
> 
> 
> I see. So you get just as many in, either way but with the provision for seating when UEFA/FIFA insist on it.
> 
> If there's no inherent extra capacity from standing areas, I can't see the clubs going for it unless ticket prices stay where they are and I can't see fans going for it unless ticket prices come down.
Click to expand...


----------



## EADGBE

I think it has been designed to accommodate a track on a platform. It will reduce capacity to about 68,000 and will hardly, if ever, be used, but the facility has been considered in the design stage.

With London getting an Olympic stadium in less than five years, it's even less likely to be a requirement at Wembley now.

Something about this debate tells me that we haven't heard the last of it. Coe needs to publicly quash any mention of football tenants at Stratford just as he's sticking to the revised capacity of 25k after the games. If he didn't, he would look like a liar to the IOC becuase so much of the bid was down to the sustainability of the legacy. At least he has the decency to get the games out of the way before anything happens to invite such criticism.

There's a lot of time to pass yet and after the games, don't be surprised if West Ham or Spurs ride in at the 11th hour and stop the bulldozers, by offering to take the whole place at 80k, even with a track. Perhaps, they could even dig down, like Manchester City did. So UK Athletics loses a 25k stadium. 

Maybe they could swap and put a track in at Upton Park/White Hart Lane.

Nothing would surprise me where this story is concerned.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Wembley can have a athletics track installed, (if for example London was to host the Athletics World Championships in the future)


----------



## Guest

EADGBE said:


> I wasn't aware that there was trouble in Wolverhampton last weekend - although I guess I shouldn't be too surprised, given the occasion. The problem is that it directly contradicts your first point that security is better now.
> 
> To me, it seems like the bad old days all over again. With falling attendances in the Premiership this season, I can see that many clubs would see this as a chance to halt the decline but the surely the lesson here is that things haven't changed quite as much as we like to think they have.
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't buy the argument about the police, either. The only ones who want to be involved and have the choice to avoid it are the troublemakers. I'm damn sure the police aren't always perfect (I've heard *some* stories) and I'm also sure that 'proper' fans are often mistaken for hooligans wrongly which will always give the police a bad rep.
> 
> It's not a choice of where to have the trouble. There shouldn't be any trouble anywhere. It's no surprise the authorities will favour the emasculated atmosphere of all-seater if it keeps things calmer. If the last 15 years have taught us anything, it's that the 'coroporatisation' (if that's a word) of football has created a demand for the game that the clubs are unwilling to jeopardise by putting up with trouble at the grounds.
> 
> If you run a pub where all of your customers are damaging the place, you have to put up with it. If you then get a beer garden full of affluent customers as well, you're much more likely to bar those whose blood/puke/urine you're sick of cleaning up. Like everything else in life, it's a case of supply and demand.



The police are the biggest culprits. Last weekend coming out of the stadium some were taunting the home fans with gestures of the scoreline and everything else. We were then re-routed (by force) to our cars which took 20 minutes longer then normal, batons were wielded and dogs positioned so close to the fans half a dozen dads confronted them due to thier close proximity to thier kids.

Outisde the stadium, metal barriers were erected to seperate the fans on entry but removed by the end to save money. They allowed Albion supporter coaches to park on the main route back for many fans causing stand offs between the two sets of supporters. 

In town, Police (although giving prior warning) attacked fans outside outside shops, banks and everything else injuring not just the trouble makers but the general public and innocent people trying to get home.

Kids and women were crying and the police wondered why fans were fighting back. 

600 police officers were intent on causing injury which is why only 8 people got arrested out of the hundreds that were causing trouble.

Now,West Midlands police are notorious for this. Thier heavy handed approach. Yet even after this which went straight to the top they are still as shite as ever. 



> Angry Reading football supporters have launched an official protest to the FA because they were left like "sitting ducks"
> to be attacked and abused by rival fans and wolves players during Saturday's playoff clash. Supporters in the John Ireland
> Stand at Molineux were under a hail of spit, coins, cigarette lighters, plastic bottles and hot coffee from Wolves fans in
> the tier above. A flying coin left one Royals fan with a badly cut head, and several families with young children fled.
> 
> Royals season ticket holder Darren Delahunty said "When Shaun Newton scored their equaliser he ran across to us,
> made an obscene gesture and told us all to go home in no uncertain terms. It was incitement, but the police and stewards
> just stood by and watched. One child sat near me was hit on the head with a plastic bottle and another guy was taken
> out with a bad cut on his head after being struck by a coin. I've never felt as scared at a match."
> 
> Supporter Alec MacKechnie said "I've spoken to a lot of fans and it seems almost every team that has gone to Molineux
> this season has suffered similar abuse. Putting away fans in a tier beneath Wolves fans is just inviting trouble We were
> like sitting ducks. We were walking back to our cars with some fans who got attacked by police dogs for accidentally
> walking down the wrong street. And we saw a father and son get punched and kicked by Wolves fans for no reason."


The local police dont do enough to protect away supporters, and cause more trouble then most. 

The obvious choice for the Goverment all those years back was to seperate away fans from the home fans alltogether. Not put them in the same stand. They share the same exits, and are seperated by a line of about 20 stewards. 

Id much rather be caged in and seperated by 25m with 10,000 other fans then, as they do abroad then loacted within the reaches of a violent mob who dont sit down anyway.


----------



## DarJoLe

The very first original bid for the 2012 Olympics did consider Wembley as the Olympic Stadium, with the Aquatic Centre and Velodrome around the stadium. The Olympic Village was to be in Ealing. 

However this wasn't taken any further as the legacy potential from this wouldn't be very much, and Stratford was seen as a better site for the Olympic Park which would help regenerate a very run down area of London. Throw in the addition of an International station being built in the area with a seven minute journey to Central London and the bid was taken seriously.


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

i don't get that pic of Weder Bremen...i take that its a dual seat/terrace?but surely,when its seated,the barrier in front would obstruct your view?or am i missing something?


----------



## ccfc-4-life

Benjuk said:


> If/when they get back to the Premiership - does that big flat Ricoh sign come down to reveal another 6000 seats?


no, behind the ricoh sign are the exhibition halls, concert room, conference hall, the 100-seater restaurant-the biestro etc. however the stadium can be expanded to possibly 60,000-plus, a friend of mine used to work with the arcitect who designed the ricoh while designing another project in norway.

play up sky blues!


----------



## matherto

SimLim said:


> You clearly never went to games of yester-year. Losing the terraces effectively killed the atmospheres by over 50%.
> 
> You dont get more trouble by standing Matherto. Just a better atmosphere.
> 
> Im all for this, many fans have been suggesting it for a while. It can only be good for football.


I may never have went to a football match back in the day, when you could stand

but standing every week watching rugby matches, I have some idea of what it might've been like, you're screwed if your short (which thankfully, I'm not anymore), and quite frankly, I don't like standing up for 80/90/whatever minutes, and yes, it might knock the atmosphere a bit, but you can still sing and chant and clap.

And I daresay Hillsborough wouldn't have happened had the stands been all seated


----------



## Guest

It had nothing to do with the stands being terraces, It had to do with ... yes thats right the police and stewards letting to many people in.

If they let twice as many people in to an all seater stadium you would have the same problem.

Oh and if you dont like standing thats fine. You would'nt have to. The majority of the stadium will still be seating. However, they will be a hardcore section which will no doubt be the heart and soul of everyclub which imposes one.


----------



## matherto

SimLim said:


> It had nothing to do with the stands being terraces, It had to do with ... yes thats right the police and stewards letting to many people in.
> 
> If they let twice as many people in to an all seater stadium you would have the same problem.


except terraces are an uncontrolled mess either way, and seating means much less people get in


----------



## spud

so basically if people are sat down they are calm and sudate but if they are allowed to stand them become raving lunatics with a need for violence..erm ok.

if we put what england have learnt in terms of stewarding,policing and stadium managment as a result of hillsborough and the taylor report together with what the germans have done with terracing then theres no reason whatsoever why safe standing areas can't be reintroduced into english stadia..


also bare in mind that tragedies like hillsborough and ibrox had nothing to do with hooliganism..they happened because of poor stewarding & policing..


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Went to a couple of Fulham matches in 2001, 2002 and they still had the standing room. 

Personally I prefer to sit, but it was okay. I guess if the admission price was half the regular price so the average fella could get in, it would be a good thing.

I don't buy that rubbish about it leading to trouble. If the cops and security did their job it would not be an issue. Britain pretty much has nipped that all in the bud.


----------



## pricemazda

Surely its up to the FA whether to reallow standing terraces? And even then down to the clubs whether they require all seating or not.

I am not sure whether the govt could even introduce such a measure.


----------



## city_thing

Just a stupid question here, but will this stadium be the furthest Olympic stadium from the city centre to have ever been built?

Sydney's Stadium Australia was quite a distance from the main CBD, and from what I remember Athens' was too. This stadium seems to be quite far away from the west end and The City, though Canary Wharf is close but I wouldn't consider that to be London's main business or comerical centre. I know that this project is also aimed at rejuvinating Hackney (and it needs it).

So, what's the furthest Olympic stadium from a hosting city's core?


----------



## spud

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taylor_Report


basically the FA can reintroduce stand areas but only with the backing of the government...thats how i understand it anyway.


----------



## pricemazda

what i mean is unless the government passes a law saying they must introdice standing terraces, the FA and the clubs don't have to. 

And i doubt even if the the tories allow it, the FA or the clubs would.


----------



## matherto

perhaps with it going down to 25,000 after the games, it would be better suited to Chelsea, once Abramovich leaves, all the glory hunting, ex-United/Arsenal fans will desert the club


----------



## Dan1987

city_thing said:


> Just a stupid question here, but will this stadium be the furthest Olympic stadium from the city centre to have ever been built?
> 
> Sydney's Stadium Australia was quite a distance from the main CBD, and from what I remember Athens' was too. This stadium seems to be quite far away from the west end and The City, though Canary Wharf is close but I wouldn't consider that to be London's main business or comerical centre. I know that this project is also aimed at rejuvinating Hackney (and it needs it).
> 
> So, what's the furthest Olympic stadium from a hosting city's core?


The London Olympic Stadium is only 3.5 miles away from City. Not THAT far away really.


----------



## DarJoLe

And seven minutes by the high speed Olympic Javelin to St Pancras in the heart of the West End of London.

Sydney's was something like half an hour from the city.

With the question about how the stadium will change from 80,000 to 25,000, from what I gather one side of the stadium will be dismontable, so the seating and stands will be removed.

Stadium during the Games:









Stadium after the Games:


----------



## the wembley wizard

I cant seriously see the vadility of using the stadium for football use after the games. In this day and age of "perfect views" etc a running track would contraviene these views, also why would West Ham United want a 25,000 seater venue??? 
The only way I feele this could be do-able would be to remove the top tier and dig down a-la the COMS, ths would then make it football friendly 

gimme some feedback


----------



## Mo Rush

DarJoLe said:


> And seven minutes by the high speed Olympic Javelin to St Pancras in the heart of the West End of London.
> 
> Sydney's was something like half an hour from the city.
> 
> With the question about how the stadium will change from 80,000 to 25,000, from what I gather one side of the stadium will be dismontable, so the seating and stands will be removed.
> 
> Stadium during the Games:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stadium after the Games:


well ive seen the second image quite a few times..and thats certainly not 25,000..its def more.


----------



## Benjuk

the wembley wizard said:


> I cant seriously see the vadility of using the stadium for football use after the games. In this day and age of "perfect views" etc a running track would contraviene these views, also why would West Ham United want a 25,000 seater venue???
> The only way I feele this could be do-able would be to remove the top tier and dig down a-la the COMS, ths would then make it football friendly
> 
> gimme some feedback


West Ham don't want the 25k version - they want the 80k, or there's no point.

Whilst running tracks are not desired by football clubs (or supporters), I believe 'most' clubs would settle for the stadium with the running track IF it meant they got hold of 80k seats at relatively low cost.

I can't understand the point of building an 80k stadium, then demolishing 65% of it within a year. Seems a waste of tax-payers money to me.

As for the before and after images posted above - looks like a heavy reduction, but even then, assuming half the stadium was reduced in this manner, you'd still have 40k seats on one side, and at least a 7 or 8k on the other side... Right?


----------



## DarJoLe

Well we'll see in the next few months when the final designs are released. I would imagine though that the stadium will have removable upper tiers.


----------



## Sparks

*London, The friendly capital.*

With the old world capital thread locked, I had to start a new one to post this.

The friendly capital

Eight footballing countries will play friendly matches in London on Tuesday as the capital proves to be the perfect host.

London’s first football international was in 1873 but over the next 58 years only one country from overseas came to play in the capital. On Tuesday, eight foreign nations will kick off in London in a single evening. For the spectators who, with their rattles, overcoats and trilby hats, trudged along to Highbury to see England against Belgium in 1923, witnessing the game’s first visitors from abroad was novelty enough. The notion that one day Greece might be playing South Korea at Craven Cottage or Nigeria facing Ghana in Brentford would have seemed as unfathomable to them as a remark that in the future ragtime music would be available to download. 

Such friendlies have been popping up on the domestic fixture list for some time, but Tuesday sees the concept that there is a market for foreign nations meeting on an English ground, with the England team neither involved nor interested, taken to another level. No city has ever hosted four internationals on the same date. The neutral is spoilt for choice. Greece versus South Korea? Nigeria versus Ghana? Australia against Denmark at Loftus Road? By Thursday it was too late to get tickets for Brazil v Portugal at the Emirates stadium: 60,000 of them, at premium prices, were sold out. 

“I’m German and we love football but England is a country of football mania and you have fantastic stadiums and organisation,” said Phil-lip Grothe, owner of Kentaro, the promoter behind Brazil v Portugal. “In terms of sport, that something like Tuesday can take place is a compliment to London and shows why it’s right you have the Olympics.” The world is watching. 

ESPN and other broadcasters will beam the Brazil game across Europe and the Americas, while it is expected more than 100m people in Africa will watch Nigeria play Ghana. The world is also in London. The capital’s ubiquitous Australian community should provide no shortage of takers for tickets at Loftus Road. London Greek Radio, which serves an ethnic population of 300,000, has given away commemorative T-shirts and is organising buses for Greece’s game in Fulham. 

The city’s Korean, Portuguese, Brazilian and West African communities will also be served by Tuesday’s games and, for Danes, London is easy to travel to. Around 110,000 tickets will be sold across the four games. Brazil’s draw is easiest to explain. Grothe calls them “the Harlem Globetrotters of football” and he should know. The Brazilians’ marketability, and Kentaro’s marketing genius, were demonstrated last summer when Ronaldinho & co materialised in Weggis, Switzerland for their World Cup training camp. In this tiny Alpine hamlet a stadium was built for Brazil to train in and 3,500 spectator tickets were sold out for every session. VIP packages to come and watch Ronaldo lazily stretch his groin or Adri-ano jog round a few cones were snapped up in the Far East. Training was televised in 40 countries. Kentaro arranged stalls and samba dancing and nothing was left to chance — a nearby farmer was paid £4,000 not to buy pigs that summer, for fear the smell might upset players and fans.


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

safe satnding could be introduced,as has been stated,if you had individual standing spaces,and a strict control of the capapcity of the stand..the problem i have with this is that surely this negates what we all loved most about the terraces,the freedom to move about...this is not what is ee from that picture at Bremen


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Lets not forget Brazil played Argentina in London last year too 

Also if London really wanted to it could host a football tournament such as the European Championships on its own.


----------



## city_thing

Thanks for clearing that up. And yeah, Sydney's olympic site was quite a distance from the CBD. Though considering that the city's Western suburbs go on forever, the stadium was quite centrally located in the middle of the city.










The site takes ages to get to on the CityRail.


----------



## Billy321

Que - Jim-the bell-end-jones. Here we go again!hno: 

il jus save every1 some time by saying LA is the best because its soo rich bla bla bla, it has so many franchises etc etc and jim jones isnt from LA he is from canada which means everything he says is right.........:bash:


----------



## CorliCorso

Tony Blair said something similar... in '97. 

'Tory Blair' won't do anything either.


----------



## NeilF

BaronVonChickenpants said:


> safe satnding could be introduced,as has been stated,if you had individual standing spaces,and a strict control of the capapcity of the stand..the problem i have with this is that surely this negates what we all loved most about the terraces,the freedom to move about...this is not what is ee from that picture at Bremen


In a way, I agree with this. Certainly, not increasing capacity and having such a rigid standing structure defeats just about all the points about terracing for both clubs and fans. I don't, however, believe that it is the only way to have a safe terrace. I think there is a happy medium between the two.

For example, the terrance at Lansdowne Road (and indeed, Croke Park) are deemed to be amongst some of the safest around, yet don't come with such encumbrances as in Bremen. There are barriers every 8 or so rows, so any surges can only involve a small number of people and can't go any real distance at all. Added to that the fact that egress roots and whatnot are stictly kept clear and the terrace works. 

Strict capacity - yes. Designanted standing spaces - no. There's a happy medium there.


----------



## jimjones

Billy321 said:


> Que - Jim-the bell-end-jones. Here we go again!hno:
> 
> il jus save every1 some time by saying LA is the best because its soo rich bla bla bla, it has so many franchises etc etc and jim jones isnt from LA he is from canada which means everything he says is right.........:bash:



Say billy why not continue the topic as it actually sounds like something that is interesting and could educate us north americans. 

Personally it sounds like a good international sports festival or a world game in the birth place of soccer. 

My opinion is always based in education and knowledge so please continue to educate us all. 

Jim Jones


----------



## marrio415

Billy321 said:


> Que - Jim-the bell-end-jones. Here we go again!hno:
> 
> il jus save every1 some time by saying LA is the best because its soo rich bla bla bla, it has so many franchises etc etc and jim jones isnt from LA he is from canada which means everything he says is right.........:bash:


lol funny


----------



## Durbsboi

South Africa played Egypt last year there too


----------



## KiwiBrit

And I think Australia played New Zealand at Craven Cottage too!

That must be some kind of record for distance travelled by two nations to play a simple friendly?


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

will somebody tell me what a CBD is?


----------



## nomarandlee

central business district (downtown most places)


----------



## DarJoLe

The planning application for the Olympic Park was submitted today.


----------



## legslikeaspider

dunno if anybody has made a similar point so far, but at pop concerts they by and large manage fine to have people standing (and indeed surging) quite safely. why should football games be any different. if there's plenty of squash barriers and accessible egress routes, I don't see what the problem is, especially given the quantity of stewards and policemen and the better lighting conditions at football stadia.


----------



## EADGBE

fman80939 said:


> 0. Standing is NOT antisocial if being done in a homogeneous section, where there is a mutual agreement between the "inhabitants" of this area.


Re 0. [sic]: I agree with your contention above but then my point was also true. It is important to note that they are not mutually exclusive - agreeing to one point does not mean necessarily denying the validity of the other. Read my post again. I said nothing about stadia where it was clearly understood that there would be standing so how can you argue against a point I didn't make? I was referring specifically (and I used that word deliberately) to the situation cited at Stamford Bridge. I believe you'll find that Stamford Bridge is all-seater ergo the events there that night were technically antisocial and that was and still is my view on that specific point.

BTW, "homogeneous" is misleading. All-seater stadia are homogeneous, as are all-terraced stadia. The defining charactersitic (really the only one) is one where standing is expected by all affected.



fman80939 said:


> 1. Your lack of comprehension regarding my posts is quite evident. I suggest to read them again.


Is it? I beg to differ. See above. I put it to you that it is you who fail to comprehend my posts. I'm not particularly bothered by that, but having made the effort to understand the points put to me, I'm not going to accept any accusation that I haven't understood you just because you happen to take issue with my views.



fman80939 said:


> 2. Stop inventing arguments, which have never been presented by your vis-a-vis.


Listen, your English is vastly superior to my German so I'm not critcising you in any way because you're making some good points in what I presume is your second language. For all I know you can speak several languages incredibly well whereas I can just about ask where the toilets are in about five languages. Happily, my English is pretty good, I like to think, so I am afraid to tell you that your point #2 just doesn't make sense, even after several attempts to re-read it. I think the bit of Latin didn't help and we won't worry about the spelling there, either. Perhaps you're accusing me of being antagonistic because I attempted to broaden the argument. I happen to believe that a good debate involves examining the issue form a number of different angles, developing the themes on which the points were initially based. You seem to thing that this is inventing arguments. Perhaps we just see this differently...



fman80939 said:


> 3. UEFA is not rabidly enforcing any form of zero-tolerance-for-standing policy, this is just a legend.
> Stewards in Germany during CL/UEFA matches tolerate persistent standing in the respective sectors (both home and away ), this procedure is obviously approved by UEFA and no club has ever been fined for handling things this way. The same applied for the WC.


Again you have misinterpreted me and I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that it was an honest misunderstanding. UEFA/FIFA insist that their officially-sanctioned matches are _deemed_ as all-seater in status and therefore seating provision has to be made accordingly by the venue. If all occupants then choose to sit but to stand, it is then up to that venue/organisation to enforce that compliance in the first instance, not UEFA/FIFA (although they do reserve the right to take action against clubs or associations who allow persistent standing as and when they see fit). My point is about the official status of these fixtures not the actual viewing position of the majority of the crowd on that night

I know that the terraces at Lansdowne Road have for years been replaced by temporary seating for Ireland's competitive fixtures. This is down to UEFA/FIFA stipulations rather than any imagined sense of responsibility on the FAI's part. With the seating in place, if the Irish crowd then want to stand, that's up to them. It may cause the FAI a case to answer or it may not. Whatever actually happens, the match is still designated as an all-seated game.

I'm sure the Champions' League and possibly even internationals in Germany are nominally all-seater games, even if they require a more lenient interpretation of standing time at a game, based on the local traditions and spectator expectations. 

What I'm saying is that the 'official' status of these matches supports my argument, the nuances of what is 'custom and practice' (as the English legal system defines it) may perhaps be more closely allied to your point. It is interesting that therefore both interpretations can be true. I obviously meant the former, you obviously meant the latter. Do you understand the distinction I make here?


----------



## dennol

^Most Australian football players allready live in Europe playing for European club teams, most of them in the EPL, so they don't have to travel that much. Playing a friendly in Australia would be much more of a long distance travel for them. 

Same goes for Brazil. Ronaldinho, Robinho, Adriano etc. are allready here. Sucks for the Brazilian and Australian fans though...


----------



## CharlieP

jimjones said:


> Personally it sounds like a good international sports festival or a world game in the birth place of soccer.


Technically, Cambridge is the birthplace of soccer...


----------



## Mr. Fusion

NFL game in London attracting fan interest

*NFL.com wire reports*

LONDON (Feb. 7, 2007) -- The NFL's first regular-season game outside North America already looks like a big hit.

More than 500,000 tickets were requested by about 160,000 fans in the three days following the Feb. 2 official announcement, the NFL said.

The ticket request process ends Feb. 18, two months before tickets go on sale for the Oct. 28 game between the Miami Dolphins and the New York Giants at Wembley Stadium.

Wembley is expecting to seat between 85,000-90,000 for the game.

"Nearly all these requests have come from UK based fans," said Alistair Kirkwood, the managing director of NFL UK. "These figures do not take into account the allocation of tickets for Dolphins and Giants fans from the United States, so we anticipate a very quick sellout when tickets go on sale in early March."

On Sunday, more than 4,000 fans gathered in London to watch the Super Bowl at Super Bash, which is in its fourth year.

--------------------------------------------------------

*Source: Here!*

:grouphug:


----------



## EADGBE

...as the place wherer the first formal rules of the game were drawn up. Thereafter, one could claim that Nottingham (Notts County, oldest club in the world), Lytham (home of the Football League) and even Bishop Auckland (the first team to claim to be world champions) all have a claim to be the 'birthplace' of the game. The North West of England is surely the cradle of the professional game here, with Preston, Blackburn, Burnley and Everton all among the teams to contest the first league season. That's why the National Football Museum is situated at Deepdale Park, Preston.

London is merely the capital city of the country that claims to be the birthplace of the game and basks in the reflected glory of all the places mentioned above. It only traces its history back that far via the administration if the FA, who for reasons of practicality or self-interest of the committe became based in the nation's capital. London certainly has no real historic claim in its own right.


----------



## mrtocsin

I guess the circus is in town.

No offence Rantanomo, but that sport was tried over here in the 80's, and didn't last long. Get used to some real football buddy.


----------



## The Game Is Up

*I guess this makes it official now...*

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601102&sid=au.6mkSCbmbg&refer=uk



> *London Olympic Chiefs End Dialogue With West Ham Over Stadium *
> 
> By James Cone
> 
> Feb. 7 (Bloomberg) -- London's 2012 Games organizers today ended Premiership soccer club West Ham's hopes of using the main stadium after the event because of concern that the project will be delayed and over budget.
> 
> The Olympic Board "unanimously'' decided to focus on providing a sustainable track and field venue, the organizing committee said on its Web site. Sports Minister Richard Caborn was reported saying in November that West Ham was "in very serious negotiations'' about moving to the stadium.
> 
> The decision is another setback for West Ham Chairman Eggert Magnusson, who acquired the club in November for 85 million pounds ($167 million) and said he wanted to take the team into Europe's Champions League. The Hammers, third-last in the Premiership, have more than a 50 percent chance of being relegated from the top flight this season, according to bookmaker William Hill.
> 
> "We have had a constructive dialogue on the possible legacy use of the Olympic Stadium but it was always clear that a solution which worked for all parties would be very difficult,'' Magnusson told his club's Web site.
> 
> The board kept open the possibility of a lower-league club using the venue. Leyton Orient Chairman Barry Hearn said in November that his club, currently toward the bottom of the third- tier division, would be a suitable fit.
> 
> The organizers yesterday filed plans to develop a 246- hectare (608-acre) site in east London, including the main stadium, which will be Europe's largest public building project.
> 
> Cost
> 
> The London Olympics will cost 5.1 billion pounds to host, more than double the original estimate, the Sunday Times reported on Feb. 4, citing budget documents.
> 
> West Ham on Jan. 17 submitted its proposals to use the main stadium, which would have meant changing the current plan to reduce capacity to 25,000 seats after the games. The club can already accommodate more than 35,000 spectators at its Boleyn Ground.
> 
> The Hammers will now consider developing their existing facilities and explore other options with the Mayor of London, Ken Livingston. A site next to West Ham underground station is among the club's options, the Olympic committee said.
> 
> To contact the reporter on this story: James Cone in London at [email protected].
> 
> _Last Updated: February 7, 2007 13:41 EST_


----------



## Benjuk

Can't imagine Orient in a 25k stadium. Still seems dumb to build something that big, then take it apart again, when there are numerous clubs that would be willing to contribute to costs for a tenancy (Chelsea, West Ham, Spurs)


----------



## Mo Rush

the "new" design of the stadium from the planning video seems cool..


----------



## rantanamo

I believe its Rantanamo. And I could care less if you like it or not. Not my job to make you like it.


----------



## Rizzato

no, seriously, its just one game. why do these Europeans time and time again simplify the game to fat people running around in pads?

just like the average non-american is bored by a american football game, the average american is bored by a soccer game.


----------



## gambit06

Mo Rush said:


> the "new" design of the stadium from the planning video seems cool..


What video?


----------



## carlspannoosh

Can't be bothered to slag the sport off, it's all down to your particular taste. . 


If an English Premier League team decided to play a big home game in America,I suspect their supporters would go fucking mental. Seems to be a totally different attitude.


----------



## KiwiBrit

Rizzato said:


> ...just like the average non-american is bored by a american football game, the average american is bored by a soccer game.


That's probably the best way of summing up this crazy football vs American football argument. :cheers:


----------



## rantanamo

carlspannard said:


> Can't be bothered to slag the sport off, it's all down to your particular taste. .
> 
> 
> If an English Premier League team decided to play a big home game in America,I suspect their supporters would go fucking mental. Seems to be a totally different attitude.


I think you misread it. There are tons of angry Dolphins fans. NFL tickets are already hard to come by. There are tons of chuckling Giants fans. But you have a consensus that its a great honor for their teams to be in this game. You also have many Dolphins fans that realize they have a new coach coming in and possibly having Joey Harrington start again at QB(very shakey). Make this a Giants home game(that would never happen in 10 billion years) and the Giants fanbase would lose it. Make this a home game for any of the Superbowl contenders next year and this would be a different story about the fan outrage going on.

I know a lot of you look down on us, our sports, our stadia, etc. But, we love our game and love to see as much of it as possible. Its a special game, and trust me, the incredible requests for tickets are surprising to many of us who simply thought no one but Mexico, Germany and Japan were at all interested. We are very aware that we and our culture is not liked around the world.


----------



## Mo Rush

gambit06 said:


> What video?


www.london2012.com...click on the link to the blog..its a short planning video..


----------



## skaP187

Mo Rush said:


> www.london2012.com...click on the link to the blog..its a short planning video..


eh it doesn't work Mo, but i guess you have got it from 
www.london2012.com? (hehehe) I'll have a look.


----------



## ÜberMaromas

Well, with that video I couldn't see closly the new desing, i hope to see them closely soon...


----------



## BenL

Benjuk said:


> Can't imagine Orient in a 25k stadium. Still seems dumb to build something that big, then take it apart again, when there are numerous clubs that would be willing to contribute to costs for a tenancy (Chelsea, West Ham, Spurs)


I'd have thought it would seem more dumb to have a stadium that gets no use from the local people in a city which won its Olympics bidding on the theme of regneration.


----------



## Benjuk

BenL said:


> I'd have thought it would seem more dumb to have a stadium that gets no use from the local people in a city which won its Olympics bidding on the theme of regneration.


A high capacity stadium being used to stage 19 Premiership games a season, plus cup games and other large events (still including athletics), bringing 40-70k into the area (along with media, etc.), requiring staffing on a regular basis, etc. Surely that would do something to regenerate the area? Rather than a 25k athletics stadium that will be used for a couple of major meets a year, to well below that capacity, and for the rest of the year will be used for local athletics and school/community use - uses which could easilly be covered by a smaller, cheaper, alternative venue (eg/ the warm up track which is no doubt to be located near by).


----------



## spud

the stadium issue is really pissing me off..

it seems simple to me..

option 1 

- build an 80,000 capacity olympic stadium with a rectractable lower tier to cover an athletics track..that way the stadium in athletics mode will ALWAYS be large enough to meet the ticket demands of any future athletic event held at the stadium whether it be the europeans,world or commonwealths...while in football mode get in a premiership team as tenants and draw up a contract where by the british athletics association get a percentage of the gate for each home match providing valuable revenue for the british athletics ass.

option 2 

- build an 80,000 capacity olympic stadium and then demolish two-thirds of it and use it as a training facility with a capacity of 25,000 which will be too small to meet the ticket demands of any future athletic event whether it be europeans,worlds or commonwealths...also get a tiny little football team (sorry orient) in as tennents who'll struggle to break attendancies of 10,000 and that number will drop due to the fact nobody in britain likes to watch football with a running track between them and the pitch....


YEAH LETS GOT FOR OPTION 2:nuts: :nuts: 


does anybody running the london olympics have any common sense:bash: :bash:


----------



## cbstec2

I think those people slagging off this event and US sport are just being myopic and do not represent the majority view in Britain. Actions speak louder than words. The organisers have been flooded with ticket applications because British sports fans cant wait to sample the spectacle of a genuine NFL league game. Plus its to be played at Wembley, a stadium we are all mightily proud of. I say this as a Premiership club season ticket holder.


----------



## Benjuk

Spud, there's a third option:

Just build an 80k seater with a running track, never mind messing around retractable tiers - just build a f*cking big stadium the best and cheapest way.

On the whole I'm not into football stadiums with running tracks, but one out of 20 in the Premiership would be something I can handle - especially if it means another 80k seater stadium!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

i think that 'some' of the figure can be explained by the fact that it will be at Wembley but i still think that the majority of the people want to watch the game even if it is out of curiosity. Even i felt tempted to request a ticket just because it is at Wembley nothing to do with the fact its an NFL match.


----------



## Mo Rush

Benjuk said:


> Spud, there's a third option:
> 
> Just build an 80k seater with a running track, never mind messing around retractable tiers - just build a f*cking big stadium the best and cheapest way.
> 
> On the whole I'm not into football stadiums with running tracks, but one out of 20 in the Premiership would be something I can handle - especially if it means another 80k seater stadium!


dig a big hole...build one tier of permanent seating for 30,000
on ground level build the remaining 50,000 temporary seats supported by basic concrete supports..cheap cheap..

after games bash down ground level tier..and build roof over remaining 30,000 seats


----------



## Mo Rush




----------



## ÜberMaromas

^^^Whats that??


----------



## Mo Rush




----------



## nomarandlee

If that is the new version that Mo just posted I dare say I may even like it better. I know Brits/Europeans are obsessed with the all mighty expansive roof but I like that better.


----------



## Mo Rush

nomarandlee said:


> If that is the new version that Mo just posted I dare say I may even like it better. I know Brits/Europeans are obsessed with the all mighty expansive roof but I like that better.


thats just a concept..the final stadium will only have a roof that covers one side of the stadium due to costs.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim

Given the randomness of the weather in the UK, even in summer, is that wise??


----------



## Mo Rush

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> Given the randomness of the weather in the UK, even in summer, is that wise??


def not wise...but its not my decision to make.


----------



## somataki

Where is the first very nice design of London olympic stadium???? This one looks very cheap.


----------



## Mo Rush

mAROMAS X.35 said:


> ^^^Whats that??


well its what the olympic stadium could look like since the roof will only cover one side of the stadium, and 50-60,000 of the seats would be temporary.

its a proposal by berg architects back in 1997 for the stockholm 2004 olympic bid


----------



## ÜberMaromas

^^ Looks nice...


----------



## alwill

*FIFA WORLD CUP 2018 (ENGLISH BID)*

Today there has been progress on a potential bid from England, with the UK government publishing a feasibility study on the matter. It was launched by the Chancellor of the Exchequer and Secretary for Culture Media and Sport at Wembley stadium.

http://www.hm-treasury.gov.uk/media/A75/7F/world_cup_feasibility.pdf

It has been well received in the British press and political support seems very strong at the moment with the chancellor promising to make it a personal mission of his to win the right to host the tournament. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6352847.stm
Video: http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/check/player/sol/newsid_6350000/newsid_6355200?redirect=6355211.stm&news=1&bbwm=1&bbram=1&nbwm=1&nbram=1

Previous thread in the european section. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413121


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

considering last week England hosted 10 international teams, i think it shows how deserving it is in hosting the 2018 world cup.

Brazil v Portugal
Austrailia v Denmark
South Korea v Greece
Nigeria v Ghana

all took place in London at the same time at 4 seperate stadiums

By 2018 it would be over 50 years since England hosted the competition and considering it is the nation which gave the world the game it surely has been way too long. 2018 should be in europe and the only plausible choice would be England as all other major European nations have hosted relatively recently(well when compared to England).


----------



## Archibald Leitch

We'll still be paying for the Olympics in 2018.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Archibald Leitch said:


> We'll still be paying for the Olympics in 2018.


dont get sucked in by the media

anyway we have most of the stadia already in place, some would need expanding unlike places like South Africa and Brazil who are having to build several stadia from scratch, and btw we are well ahead of Germany at this same stage in the bid process(11 years b4 the tournament).


----------



## Benjuk

alwill said:


> Today there has been progress on a potential bid from England, with the UK government publishing a feasibility study on the matter. It was launched by the Chancellor of the Exchequer and Secretary for Culture Media and Sport at Wembley stadium.
> 
> http://www.hm-treasury.gov.uk/media/A75/7F/world_cup_feasibility.pdf
> 
> It has been well received in the British press and political support seems very strong at the moment with the chancellor promising to make it a personal mission of his to win the right to host the tournament. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6352847.stm
> Video: http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/check/player/sol/newsid_6350000/newsid_6355200?redirect=6355211.stm&news=1&bbwm=1&bbram=1&nbwm=1&nbram=1
> 
> Previous thread in the european section. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413121


Good links mate, particularly the Feasibility Study. Pretty dull but a few useful bits of info.

It would appear that the biggest stumbling block for an English bid will be the 'grouping' of major stadiums and the near total lack of facilities (or need for facilities) in the South West and the East. Unfortunately, Bristol and Norwich/Ipswich have no need for a major venue - and it's unlikely that any of those clubs will suddenly find another 20000 supporters in the next decade. The report suggests having training facilities or hosting teams in areas where matches won't take place, but I fail to see how Argentina (for example) will be convinced to locate their training camp/hotel in Bristol then travel to Newcastle, Manchester and London for their three group games?

Anyway, positive vibes - great stadiums in place, more on the way, good transport links, decent hotels, etc. 2018 Finals, coming home...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Archibald Leitch said:


> We'll still be paying for the Olympics in 2018.


so WC would be a good argument
Because you will have profit after a WC
Germany's proffit was about??? 1-5 bil?!


----------



## skaP187

forget about it boys, it's going to the Netherlands and Belgium!


----------



## 3SPIRES

I think a 40,000 stadium would be built in Bristol as this was the plan for the 2006 bid. I think your being unfair on Norwich/Ipswich they both have very big fanbases in particular Norwich who sell out every game in the Championship.


----------



## Mo Rush

good timing, excellent venues, insane atmosphere.


----------



## BenL

All about Brown's leadership takeover: To isolate Jowell and Blair by unleashing this study a year before it needs to be made, whilst Brown refuses to approve the ODA's budget shines of hypocrisy.


----------



## Benjuk

3SPIRES said:


> I think a 40,000 stadium would be built in Bristol as this was the plan for the 2006 bid. I think your being unfair on Norwich/Ipswich they both have very big fanbases in particular Norwich who sell out every game in the Championship.


Don't mean to be unfair - I find it hard to imagine Norwich/Ipswich filling a 40000 seater stadium regularly enough to justify expanding either of their stadiums to the required size... 

I would think that from the FA & government's point of view one of the most attractive elements of promoting an England bid would be that relatively little money will have to be spent on stadium infrastructure in order to produce a quality bid. It seems unfair that the FA/Gov would invest in developing/expanding the home of (eg) Bristol City when so many other clubs have invested their own money in building new grounds. Is this likely to lead to major projects being delayed in order to get previous unlikely government funding (Birmingham, Portsmouth, etc.)


----------



## Tricky

*England 2018 (Winner: Germany) - Australia 2022 (Winner: Australia)*

I agree - England would be a good and well-deserved host for 2018, despite the Olympics 6 years earlier....

... and this is a German telling you this who now lives in Australia which is also throwing its bid for 2018 in.... 

And even our "Kaiser" (Franz Beckenbauer) strongly supports the English bid. 

I'd vote for England in 2018 (and Australia in 2022), and cross fingers that the German team brings the cup 'home' again from Wembley - like they did during the Euro 1996.  hehe



Its AlL gUUd said:


> considering last week England hosted 10 international teams, i think it shows how deserving it is in hosting the 2018 world cup.
> 
> Brazil v Portugal
> Austrailia v Denmark
> South Korea v Greece
> Nigeria v Ghana
> 
> all took place in London at the same time at 4 seperate stadiums
> 
> By 2018 it would be over 50 years since England hosted the competition and considering it is the nation which gave the world the game it surely has been way too long. 2018 should be in europe and the only plausible choice would be England as all other major European nations have hosted relatively recently(well when compared to England).


----------



## Benjuk

Tricky said:


> England 2018 (Winner: Germany) - Australia 2022 (Winner: Australia)
> 
> ... and this is a German telling you this who now lives in Australia which is also throwing its bid for 2018 in....


Tricky, you've been living in Australia too long mate - you seriously think they could win a world cup - even in 15 years time?

I can't wait to see an Aussie world cup bid though - it'll be interesting to see how many new stadiums the government are willing to finance (I figure the country will need at least 5 new 40-50k 'football specific' stadiums in order to have a chance of winning host status).


----------



## marrio415

Benjuk said:


> Good links mate, particularly the Feasibility Study. Pretty dull but a few useful bits of info.
> 
> It would appear that the biggest stumbling block for an English bid will be the 'grouping' of major stadiums and the near total lack of facilities (or need for facilities) in the South West and the East. Unfortunately, Bristol and Norwich/Ipswich have no need for a major venue - and it's unlikely that any of those clubs will suddenly find another 20000 supporters in the next decade. The report suggests having training facilities or hosting teams in areas where matches won't take place, but I fail to see how Argentina (for example) will be convinced to locate their training camp/hotel in Bristol then travel to Newcastle, Manchester and London for their three group games?
> 
> Anyway, positive vibes - great stadiums in place, more on the way, good transport links, decent hotels, etc. 2018 Finals, coming home...


How would you know what facillities football clubs have in this country being in austrailia all premiership clubs have top notch training facilities for use and so do 75 percent of league championship side(Exclude league 1 and 2).our premiership leads the way in training facilites for football mate ok


----------



## Benjuk

marrio415 said:


> How would you know what facillities football clubs have in this country being in austrailia all premiership clubs have top notch training facilities for use and so do 75 percent of league championship side(Exclude league 1 and 2).our premiership leads the way in training facilites for football mate ok


Maybe because I lived in England from birth (1970) until 1999 and have visited Blighty on numerous occasions since 2000. Or, maybe because of my extensive travelling around the England following my club (Sunderland) in various divisions over a 15 year period. Or, maybe it's because of good friendships with numerous supporters and several pro players around the country. Or, maybe it's because of all three - plus a lot of time spent checking up the latest developments on the web.

The comment you seem to be objecting to wasn't designed to diss the facilities of any club, merely the idea that the FA of any nation would set up it's operations base in Bristol or Norwich, knowing that the shortest drive they'd have before any game would be in excess of two hours.


----------



## marrio415

Benjuk said:


> Maybe because I lived in England from birth (1970) until 1999 and have visited Blighty on numerous occasions since 2000. Or, maybe because of my extensive travelling around the England following my club (Sunderland) in various divisions over a 15 year period. Or, maybe it's because of good friendships with numerous supporters and several pro players around the country. Or, maybe it's because of all three - plus a lot of time spent checking up the latest developments on the web.
> 
> The comment you seem to be objecting to wasn't designed to diss the facilities of any club, merely the idea that the FA of any nation would set up it's operations base in Bristol or Norwich, knowing that the shortest drive they'd have before any game would be in excess of two hours.


ok i'll give you that but england is a tiny country and teams getting o there venues would not take long anyway so if argentina played at newcastle then wouldn't they set up camp at sunderlands or newcastles training ground or if they played at liverpool then wouldn't they set up training at everton or liverpools training facility.If this was a problem there wouldn't be a bid but there is sorry to go on but you even sound like an aussie.


----------



## The Concerned Potato

i feel like i've posted in the same thread 100 times  




3SPIRES said:


> I think a 40,000 stadium would be built in Bristol as this was the plan for the 2006 bid.



Bristol has obvious potential for a groundshare, but then again Bristol Rovers want to do THIS


----------



## skaP187

^^ ^^ 









!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICP

http://www.nufc.com/

Sounds like the Gallowgate End will be developed. Anyone know which end that actually is?


----------



## matherto

the smaller end


----------



## Benjuk

The Gallowgate (I think it's official called 'The Egomaniac John Hall Stand') is the smaller end (to the left of the main stand if you're standing on the pitch).

The stadium will never have 'true' balance due to the listed status of the buildings behind the small side of the stadium. There's virtually no way they can take that side of the ground up or back.


----------



## spud

8k extra seats would be consistant with carrying on the 2nd tier around the gallowgate end...


----------



## spud

heres what some very talented lad on the UK park of this forum has done










thats probably spot on with what NUFC are going to do


----------



## EADGBE

In the absence of any released renders, you need *nosehairuk...* 









(EDIT - ...or someone! that was quick - and very impressive!) 

to do you a photoshop version of existing pictures. He did a stunning OT with the South Stand developed like the North.

The thing sounds very ambition and not dissimilar to Ken Bates' Chelsea Village - which is the reason why Stamford Bridge cannot be extended further. It seems as though NUFC have at least got the idea thte right way around, that is build as large as you can, then pen it in with lucrative property and hotel developments. Here are the stands concerned:









This is the Leazes End (North), taken from the Milburn stand (West). This is the end behind which the apartment development is supposed to go.









This is the Milburn Stand (West) and the Gallowgate End (South) taken from the NW Quad. I presume, the seating expansion will entail a continuation of the second tier around the SW Quad and over the Gallowgate Stand. A bit of rudimentary maths would appear to agree with this. The second tier development a few years ago raised capacity by 12k (from 36k to 52k) - and that comprised an 'end', a 'quad' and a 'side'. This time round, we're looking at an 'end' and a 'quad', so a minimum of 8k.









Here's an aeriel of the ground in its current guise.









This is the stand opposite the Milburn Stand, the East stand (name?). The natural next questions will be 'how soon will the second tier be completed, and what would the capacity be?' 

Having walked around the ground a good few years ago, I would say it will be almost impossible for this side to be developed. The buildings behind the stand are very close and look very expensive - and may be listed. It would be a shame though because my maths gives me a completed size of around 76,000 - and the chance for the current lop-sided effect to be corrected. I fear that until then, even with the Gallowgate end completed, the aesthetic will still draw criticism (see above comments).

First Liverpool, now this. It's a busy day for speculating about Premiership stadium expansion! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## 2005

Newcastle won't be able to complete the two tiers, around the pitch. The buildings behind the east stand are listed, meaning they can't be knocked down.


----------



## spud

i also beg newcastle to move the tv gantery to the opposite side to which it's on now,so you can see the new developments...it'll look miles better


----------



## kingdomca

2005 said:


> Newcastle won't be able to complete the two tiers, around the pitch. The buildings behind the east stand are listed, meaning they can't be knocked down.


But is there anything preventing Newcastle from developing the small side of the ground vertically?
In stead of a second tier, there could be a "glass wall" of corporate facilities, basically as someone imagined to be part of liverpool´s revised plans in that thread.


----------



## skaP187

Maybe they can do something like Boca Juniors have done with the stand they cannot extand to the back. they could atleast make it the same higth.


















It is only the idea, i am sure they can do a better job at NU. But atleast it looks finished and a little bit more in balance this way.


----------



## canarywondergod

the only problem with that would be if it cast a shadow on the houses behind, the entire structure wouldnt be able to be entirely glass so there would be an element of this and as they are listed buildings the chances of st james's getting planning permission for this would be remote

i also agree it would be great if the tv gantrys could be moved but due to the stand being smaller would this not have an issue to do with the height?i.e. could you get just as good a picture from the top of the smaller stand, i believe so but its wether nufc want to front the cost of it

its also good to see the cost of this wont infringe on the club itself and its transfer market, however 300million for a mere 8000 seats?liverpool are getting a whole new stadium for this, it does seem a little steep in price despite all the extra coroporate facilities and hotels. 

maybe the plan back in the early 90's to build in the adjacent park should have been considered more seriously..


----------



## Noostairz

*so present/future 40,000+ stadiums in england include...
complete
under construction
plans/rumours/possibilities*

1) wembley (90,000)
2) twickenham (82,000)
3) old trafford (75,000+)
4) emirates (60,000)
5) new anfield (60,000+)
6) st james' park (52,000 --> 60,000+)
7) new chelsea (50,000+)
8) new spurs (50,000+)
9) new everton (50,000+)
10) stadium of light (48,000+)
11) city of man (48,000)
12) villa park (42,500+)

^ is that about right? have i missed anything out?


----------



## EADGBE

edennewstairs said:


> *so present/future 40,000+ stadiums in england include...
> complete
> under construction
> plans/rumours/possibilities*
> 
> 1) wembley (90,000)
> 2) twickenham (82,000)
> 3) old trafford (75,000+)
> 4) emirates (60,000)
> 5) new anfield (60,000+)
> 6) st james' park (52,000 --> 60,000+)
> 7) new chelsea (50,000+)
> 8) new spurs (50,000+)
> 9) new everton (50,000+)
> 10) stadium of light (48,000+)
> 11) city of man (48,000)
> 12) villa park (42,500+)
> 
> ^ is that about right? have i missed anything out?


London Olympic Stadium (80,000)

Oh, and Saturday's (Premiership Record) crowd at OT was 76,098


----------



## matherto

and what a great atmosphere that 76,098 created, loudest I've ever heard OT to be


----------



## KiwiBrit

It's about time the football club of Newcastle had a stadium worthy of their great supporters. Let's hope before this is completed they have a team to be proud of too!


----------



## Wezza

It would be nice if they could make the step down from the high sides of the stadium to the small stand more flowing, rather than having in drop straight off. It would make St James look alot better IMO.


----------



## Benjuk

edennewstairs said:


> *so present/future 40,000+ stadiums in england include...
> complete
> under construction
> plans/rumours/possibilities*
> 
> 1) wembley (90,000)
> 2) twickenham (82,000)
> 3) old trafford (75,000+)
> 4) emirates (60,000)
> 5) new anfield (60,000+)
> 6) st james' park (52,000 --> 60,000+)
> 7) new chelsea (50,000+)
> 8) new spurs (50,000+)
> 9) new everton (50,000+)
> 10) stadium of light (48,000+rumours of expansion to 63,000 after promotion)
> 11) city of man (48,000)
> 12) villa park (42,500+)
> 
> ^ is that about right? have i missed anything out?


City of Birmingham (55,000) - planned


----------



## Noostairz

*so present/future 40,000+ stadiums in england include...
complete
under construction
plans/rumours/possibilities*

1) wembley (90,000)
2) twickenham (82,000)
3) olympic stadium (80,000) <--- but will be reduced after the games
4) old trafford (75,000+)
5) emirates (60,000)
6) new anfield (60,000+)
7) city of birmingham (55,000)
8) st james' park (52,000 --> 60,000+)
9) new chelsea (50,000+)
10) new spurs (50,000+)
11) new everton (50,000+)
12) stadium of light (48,000+)
13) city of man (48,000)
14) villa park (42,500+)


----------



## matherto

you'd have to say that Old Trafford would be extended sooner rather than later


----------



## skaP187

matherto said:


> you'd have to say that Old Trafford would be extended sooner rather than later


O yeah? how? it was ´impossible´ (...) to go over the railway line no? This is by the way not my opinion...


----------



## CharlieP

edennewstairs said:


> *so present/future 40,000+ stadiums in england include...
> complete
> under construction
> plans/rumours/possibilities*
> 
> 1) wembley (90,000)
> 2) twickenham (82,000)
> 3) old trafford (75,000+)
> 4) emirates (60,000)
> 5) new anfield (60,000+)
> 6) st james' park (52,000 --> 60,000+)
> 7) new chelsea (50,000+)
> 8) new spurs (50,000+)
> 9) new everton (50,000+)
> 10) stadium of light (48,000+)
> 11) city of man (48,000)
> 12) villa park (42,500+)
> 
> ^ is that about right? have i missed anything out?


Is your Shift key broken?


----------



## Nobby

http://www.newcastle-online.com/nufcforum/index.php?topic=38074.msg769562#msg769562


st. james' park (newcastle) through from the 60's


----------



## NeilF

Thanks for the fantastic pictures, Nobby. You wouldn't have any closer pictures of the stand from the first picture, would you?


----------



## johnnypd

might want to post those images in here Nobby 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458915


----------



## Noostairz

CharlieP said:


> Is your Shift key broken?


oh man, this guy!


----------



## Benjuk

Nobby said:


> http://www.newcastle-online.com/nufcforum/index.php?topic=38074.msg769562#msg769562
> 
> 
> st. james' park (newcastle) through from the 60's


I never knew the Leazes End used to have a roof. Everytime I went there - half a dozen times during the early 90s - it was two decent stands on the sides and two open terraces at either end. Funny, you don't think of stadium development as ever going 'backwards' (from covered to open).


----------



## Newcastle Historian

The Leazes End roof was specifically taken down in the 1970s, as part of the (one of many) 1970s "grand stadium plans". The plan was to build stands identical to the 1973 'East Stand' all the way round, at a continuous level. 

All that was actually completed was the East Stand (former 'popular side' terrace) and the removal of the Leazes End roof - before the Lord Westwood era money ran out. There were also disputes with Newcastle City Council, causing delays.

The whole "bowl" stadium was not completed until the mid 1990s (capacity 36,500) then extended to the current 52,250 capacity about five or six years ago.

Since then there have been ONLY the TWO big "50,000+" football club stadiums in England, St James Park and Old Trafford. Last year we were joined in the 50,000+ league by the new Arsenal Stadium. There are still only the three though.

NB - See also another interesting related thread at : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=326386


----------



## Nobby

NeilF said:


> Thanks for the fantastic pictures, Nobby. You wouldn't have any closer pictures of the stand from the first picture, would you?


yes they are all from 
http://www.nufc.com/2006-07html/ground.html
http://www.nufc.com/html/ground4.html


----------



## Lowdy79

*National stadium in Birmingham*

Does anyone have pictures of the Birmingham design for the national stadium when they were bidding against Wembley?
:cheers:


----------



## canarywondergod




----------



## Lowdy79

Thank you very much:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## NeilF

Holy hell. If the dimensions of that are even close to being right, the stands at the sides of the pitch are actually deeper than the pitch is wide. Madness!

What was the proposed capacity of this stadium again?


----------



## Gherkin

^^85,000


----------



## skaP187

Are there any serious planns in Birmingham now? I thought there was a thread about it but cannot find it.


----------



## Disraeli

Would have been nice in away if it had been in Birmingham, only a short trip up the road then for me to get there.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

i remember this when it came out, the interior looks similar to the COM stadium. But arn't they now hoping to build the 55,000 City of Birmingham stadium?


----------



## The Concerned Potato

Its AlL gUUd said:


> i remember this when it came out, the interior looks similar to the COM stadium. But arn't they now hoping to build the 55,000 City of Birmingham stadium?



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413117&page=22

post #429 and #430  

i was all for the National Stadium to be built here. looking back i'm glad we didnt get it

it would never feel like OUR stadium and it would have been out of town (near the NEC)

i'm all for the City of Birmingham stadium proposals though


----------



## EADGBE

There was also a COM variant in that race at the time. It was similar in design to the current version, but (if memory serves) was supposed to have a capacity of 75,000.

Looked a lot like the Delle Alpi. Pictures anyone?


----------



## canarywondergod

I remember seeing the design myself, it was going to be an 80,000 stadium and the design is very similar to the current COM, just on a much bigger scale. After the games it was also going to be offered to Manchester United (after searching for 30mins i came up with nothing) 

However when trawling for pictures i also found this, one of the early designs for the new wembley...


----------



## Sparks

It seems 60,000 is the new 30,000. We are going to have lots of these simular types of stadiums in a few years.


----------



## JimB

Sparks said:


> It seems 60,000 is the 30,000. We are going to have lots of these simular types of stadiums in a few years.


I think you're right.

I applaud West Ham for showing the ambition - if this story is true. They might not fill a 60,000 seat stadium very often at the moment. They might not even fill a 50,000 seat stadium very often at the moment.

But their new owners are clearly ambitious and, now that they appear to be safe from relegation, I'm sure that they have big plans for the team. West Ham may be comfortably the smallest of London's big four clubs in terms of fan base - but it is still a large and loyal fan base. If they ever started to enjoy some consistent success, I see no reason why they shouldn't, like Chelsea, attract many new supporters.


----------



## michał_

2005 wouldn't you agree that a stadium may be profitable even if it isn't alwas sold out??? Couldn't they come out ahead with regular 40k in a 60k stadium? I think they easily could. 

Nothing to laugh about, even if they are smallest of the big clubs in London they are a bloody well known team and they do have a good start for engaging new fans to comming to the stadium on matchdays. Some hard work and in a few years they might actually fill it 100%.


----------



## Benn

Three sides of Upton park are quite new, and I know there isn't a lot of space, but couldn't they redevelope the old east stand? Atleast into a two teir stand like the centenary stand, or the Bobby Moore stand If there is space. 60,000 is definately overambitious and expensive, when 45,000 at upton should be possible and inexpensive. I don't see there needs exceeding 45,000 on a regular basis any time soon, especially with so many top end clubs within London. They put up the Dr. Martens stand what, like 6 years ago? And the Centenary and Moore stands are from the '90s, thats a pretty big investment to go and throw away so soon.


----------



## carlspannoosh

I agree. Upton Park would be a very good stadium if they replaced the Chicken Run. Brand new stadiums are all well and good but I would prefer English football to have a variety of old, new, and renovated stadiums.


----------



## kingdomca

2005 said:


> West Ham, fill 60,000?
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> Do me a favour!
> 
> I'm sorry, I do like West Ham, most of their fans are c***s of the highest order but still have a soft spot, anway, they will never fill 60k, infact, I have my doubts about them filling 50,000, let alone 60,000!


of course they will fill it. 
If they dont quite have the fans now, they will just get them after opening that stadium. 
There were 8 premiership clubs in or around London last season and they all played to capacity crowds. Its pretty obvious there is massive demand and from people who accept expensive tickets.

Time moves on and of course a big club like West Ham should move along with it. They are in the top 20 of Europe´s richest clubs, why on earth should they not be ambitious.


----------



## JimB

kingdomca said:


> of course they will fill it.
> If they dont quite have the fans now, they will just get them after opening that stadium.
> There were 8 premiership clubs in or around London last season and they all played to capacity crowds. Its pretty obvious there is massive demand and from people who accept expensive tickets.
> 
> Time moves on and of course a big club like West Ham should move along with it. They are in the top 20 of Europe´s richest clubs, why on earth should they not be ambitious.


To be fair, West Ham wouldn't come close to filling a 60,000 stadium for any but two or three games a season at the moment. In fact, chances are that they'd do well to get much more than 40,000 for most games.

But provided that they can afford a new 60K stadium without seriously limiting their ability to invest in the team (and, with their billionaire new owner, it is possible), building a 60K stadium would be a statement of intent. It would say that West Ham are serious about becoming one of the top clubs in the country.


----------



## EADGBE

To me, the real question is this:

If Ken's kindly scouting for potential sites for West Ham, why are they not being offered to Spurs at the same time? 

Arguably, the need is greater there and I can't see that the geography is an argument. Spurs were willing to consider using Wembley or Stratford. They're less than ten miles from West Ham anyway, so anywhere that suits West Ham should be well within Tottenham's range.


----------



## EADGBE

Would this be the right place to ask for updates on the following:

* The proposed expansion/redevelopment of the Tavern Stand at Lord's Cricket Ground

* The proposed extra tier at Reading's Madejski Stadium?


----------



## JimB

EADGBE said:


> To me, the real question is this:
> 
> If Ken's kindly scouting for potential sites for West Ham, why are they not being offered to Spurs at the same time?
> 
> Arguably, the need is greater there and I can't see that the geography is an argument. Spurs were willing to consider using Wembley or Stratford. They're less than ten miles from West Ham anyway, so anywhere that suits West Ham should be well within Tottenham's range.


A possible move to Stratford or Wembley was never a popular one among Spurs fans. Unlike that lot down the road, the nomadic life has never appealed to us. We want to remain in Tottenham.

Besides, even if Spurs were to decide to move into West Ham's manor, I think moving to a site "adjacent to West Ham tube station" might be taking the piss a bit too much! Imagine the reaction of West Ham fans!

You're right that Spurs' need for a bigger stadium is much greater than West Ham's but I'm sure that Ken Livingstone would be just as happy to support plans for a possible new stadium for Spurs (or a redeveloped White Hart Lane) as he is to support West Ham's plans.


----------



## Tom Hughes

JimB said:


> A possible move to Stratford or Wembley was never a popular one among Spurs fans. Unlike that lot down the road, the nomadic life has never appealed to us. We want to remain in Tottenham.
> 
> Besides, even if Spurs were to decide to move into West Ham's manor, I think moving to a site "adjacent to West Ham tube station" might be taking the piss a bit too much! Imagine the reaction of West Ham fans!
> 
> You're right that Spurs' need for a bigger stadium is much greater than West Ham's but I'm sure that Ken Livingstone would be just as happy to support plans for a possible new stadium for Spurs (or a redeveloped White Hart Lane) as he is to support West Ham's plans.


What about ground share? We're forever being fed this nugget in Liverpool. I'm not saying I think it's a good idea, but it's not like it hasn't already been tried in London (with little success as one was always the others tennant). Could be a solution in a place with such expensive land, and so little of it going spare. BTW, I'd never condone it here, not sure what your lot think though.


----------



## Peyre

I think a 55,000 seater stadium would do them just fine. Saying that Arsenal should of went for more than 60k, but considering the travel chaos around the Emirates, it was probably for the rest.

Just because Arsenal are a bigger club and have a 60k stadium, that doesn't mean West Ham couldn't fill a 60k stadium. West Ham are a big club, with a more passionate fan base then even Arsenal in my opinion. Now they have Eggert, they should in theory start to cement their place in the premiership.

Hopefully 60k isn't the ballpark figure thrown about by all the clubs looking for new stadia. I would also like to see more stadiums retain the English style, but with just bigger capacities and more distinguished external features.

Still no confirmation on the capacity of Stanley Park as of yet. 80k?

The East London line extension and the DLR expansions should help West Ham's case.


----------



## Benn

Nothing for sure, apperently bigger than the Old Trafford (around 80,000), with the Kop end Being the Focal point of the new ground. HKS hopefully will release some renderings before too long.


----------



## Stockholm_Rovers

West Ham don't have 60000 fans full stop!


----------



## palindrome

West ham can fill 60,000. can fill 67000? :banana: 

i am from country of sarajevo. every are a west ham support here.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Benn said:


> Three sides of Upton park are quite new, and I know there isn't a lot of space, but couldn't they redevelope the old east stand? Atleast into a two teir stand like the centenary stand, or the Bobby Moore stand If there is space. 60,000 is definately overambitious and expensive, when 45,000 at upton should be possible and inexpensive. I don't see there needs exceeding 45,000 on a regular basis any time soon, especially with so many top end clubs within London. They put up the Dr. Martens stand what, like 6 years ago? And the Centenary and Moore stands are from the '90s, thats a pretty big investment to go and throw away so soon.


I'd guess the answer is corporate seating, isnt 10% of the capacity brining in 40% of the revenue at the Emirates? 

If you build from scratch then its probabley alot easier to add in restaurants, bars etc behind the stands that account for alot of that extra income.

Clubs are IMHO starting to cotton on that they've almost reached the limate of what they can charge the average fan so are looking to get some extra cash in other areas instead.


----------



## Noostairz

*Madejski Stadium expansion (24,000 --> 38,000) - Reading, England*

couldn't find a thread for this in this subforum so...

*Reading to extend ground capacity *


Reading have been granted permission to extend the capacity of the Madejski Stadium from 24,045 to 38,000. 

The Royals submitted the plans earlier this year and they have now been approved by Reading Borough Council for work which will start in summer 2008.

"We're extremely pleased the council has approved our plan," chief executive Nigel Howe told the club's website. 

"Although we hoped work would start this summer a number of factors have to be addressed before work can begin." 

Reading finished eighth in their first season in the Premiership, missing out on a Uefa Cup place by just one point. 

Howe said the expansion would help the club in its aim "to become an established force in the top flight," and they had delayed it until 2008 to avoid inconveniencing fans. 

"If we started now, the necessary enabling works would not be completed in time for the start of the season," he said. 

"That would entail disruption to existing seats and that is something we have always been very keen to avoid. 

"We have said all along that no final decisions had been made on the finer detail of the design and we will now take our time to make sure that the right decisions are made. 

"We want to make sure the project is carried out properly and not rushed."


----------



## Noostairz

Last season:

Average attendance: 23,829 
Highest attendance: 24,122 (Reading 2-0 Aston Villa) 
Lowest attendance: 23,074 (Reading 1-2 Blackburn)


----------



## Noostairz




----------



## matherto

I don't see how this is going to work, it's almost like building a brand new stadium


----------



## RobH

I think it'll look good when we see it properly in context. It'll take some getting used to though.


----------



## Pincio

I don't like it


----------



## Dan1987

CharlieP said:


> I'm angry for exactly the same reason I was bursting with pride when the IOC announcement was made - I feel that a London Olympics represents me and my country, and should portray London, the UK and the British in the best possible way. Having a 1980s-style neon "ZOI-Z" as the emblem of the Games is a complete embarrassment.


What exactly would you have proposed for the logo? At least give an alternative instead of just bashing away. How nice of you to take a dig at my grammar also kay:


----------



## CharlieP

Dan1987 said:


> People are much more likely to complain about something


Than what?



> It really is not a terrible logo at all.


Well, public opinion seems to be against you on that one.



> I can imagine that people would have complained no matter what was put up, because we British are a nation of moaners. Whenever has there been a time when someone has done something and the majority of comments have been positive at all? The whingers will always outnumber those who think its 'alright' 'ok' or 'great'


Bullshit. I don't think I ever saw a single complaint about the (excellent) bid logo, but I read plenty of comments about how good the design was.


----------



## CharlieP

If you look carefully, the logo is actually a chavette in a pink shellsuit and wearing five earrings, giving a chav in a pink "london"-branded shellsuit a blowjob.


----------



## Dan1987

CharlieP said:


> Bullshit. I don't think I ever saw a single complaint about the (excellent) bid logo, but I read plenty of comments about how good the design was.


Really now, watch this video here and listen to what they say. Oh what's that I hear? "Boring." "Predictable." "Bland." So to say the bid logo went without criticism from the public is wrong, and it just shows that people will complain about anything. The fact that people criticised the bid logo at the beginning but now like it, shows that the new logo will also grow on people and its going to be around for the next 5 years, so people are going to get used to it and they in turn will tolerate/like it it by the time the Olympics occurs.


----------



## CharlieP

Dan1987 said:


> What exactly would you have proposed for the logo? At least give an alternative instead of just bashing away.


I wasn't actually invited to design a logo - I naively expected that the consultants paid £400,000 would have actually done a decent job. However, since you asked, here's an alternative that took all of five seconds to conceive:

LONDON 2012

Hands up all those who prefer it to Pink Chav Fellatio...


----------



## Mo Rush

sydney - 2 syllables
london - 2 syllables 
beijing - 2 syllables
athens - 1 or 2?


----------



## RobH

???


----------



## London_2006

Mo Rush said:


> sydney - 2 syllables
> london - 2 syllables
> beijing - 2 syllables
> athens - 1 or 2?


Athens is 2 obviously
What's wrong with the stadium having no roof? Only one other Olympic stadium in history had a roof, and that was Montreal.


----------



## Dan1987

Mo Rush said:


> sydney - 2 syllables
> london - 2 syllables
> beijing - 2 syllables
> athens - 1 or 2?


I don't know how its possible to pronounce Athens without 2 syllables


----------



## Mo Rush

RobH said:


> ???


my theory was that only cities with 2 syllables could host the games..but it seems to fall flat with athens..cant decide if its 1 or 2 syllables...

the 2012 cities each had two syllables
lon-don
mad-drid
new york
pa-ris
mos-cow

cape town lol


----------



## HD

f***ing hell, the worst logo in history :lol:


----------



## Dan1987

Mo Rush said:


> my theory was that only cities with 2 syllables could host the games..but it seems to fall flat with athens..cant decide if its 1 or 2 syllables...
> 
> the 2012 cities each had two syllables
> lon-don
> mad-drid
> new york
> pa-ris
> mos-cow
> 
> cape town lol


What about AT-LAN-TA and LOS AN-GE-LES ??


----------



## Mo Rush

London_2006 said:


> Athens is 2 obviously
> What's wrong with the stadium having no roof? Only one other Olympic stadium in history had a roof, and that was Montreal.


When you're spending the money they are, its unfair to the youth and future generations if you are unable to provide an athletics facility with a roof.

The question is:

Can an olympic stadium be provided at the budgeted cost an include a roof. Including inflation and all contingency costs leading to 2012.

Answer : Yes


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

www.sercan.de said:


> looks more like
> ZO
> R
> 
> or
> 
> ZO
> IR


NOT: ZO R and ZO IR!! U look logo : mean 2012!!


----------



## Mo Rush

see Skybar for "worst logo" poll


----------



## Juanl

It's all well and good mocking the British clearly afraid of unveiling a true reflection of themselves to the world, but let's get serious. I just visited Blue Peter's, I mean London2012's, new site and the video of the logo carried a warning of flashing images. Is this logo a hazard to all epileptics? Could the varying shades of eighties revival actually kill someone? Are they trying to brainwash us?


----------



## Mo Rush

*London 2012 Ambassador Announced*
4 June 2007
London










Vicky Pollard has been announced as the official London 2012 Games ambassador after four months of shortlisting to find one person that would be able to relate to the youth and inspire and encourage them to achieved greater things.

"I am well the correct choice. I always wanted to get invooolved with the London 2012", said the 25 year old Pollard who has recently completed a course in reading.

Pollard begins her nationwide tour in Central London and will travel to schools and educational institutions across the United Kingdom, educating the youth about the benefits of sport, and ensuring that the entire UK becomes a part of the 2012 dream.

"Its all about the kids, like my seven kids at home. They need to get involved in sport or they are well going to get a beatins!. London 2012 is only 2 years away so we well better get started."

Vicky spent most of the day celebrating her announcement and parading the press area with her new London 2012 kit.

"She is simply the best choice, an inspired choice too." said Coe. "We really brainstormed to find the ultimate person to which the youth could relate to, and Vicky is certainly on the shortlist to light the Olympic Flame."

The new London 2012 brand has been met with harsh criticizm and mixed reactions.

-


----------



## HD

^^ :lol: :lol: :lol: priceless


----------



## Cocolicchio

HD said:


> ^^ :lol: :lol: :lol: priceless


Indeed! :lol: 

To me the new logo looks like a fat swastika, it's ugly and uninspiring, regardless this is the logo that's meant to raise us £2 billion. Bloody 'ell don't know if it's going to as I can forsee the logo being made subject to all sorts of jokes, let me start with the first one:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/media/images/38096000/jpg/_38096340_ss150.jpg

:lol: 


(I just hope Londoners' tax money has been well spent on this. Especially those of us who live in the East, this logo will be an eyesore!)


----------



## CharlieP




----------



## Cocolicchio

CharlieP said:


>


That's hilarious! :lol: 

A geometric b***job LOL!


----------



## OtAkAw

^^Lol, you've made it look even more preposterous than it already is! 

What just happened with London 2012? I'm thinking that this might be some really bad joke, especially after reading Mo Rush's news article on the chosen ambassador.


----------



## CharlieP

OtAkAw said:


> ^^Lol, you've made it look even more preposterous than it already is!


I can't take any credit for it, but that's the whole idea...


----------



## Kampflamm

HAHAHAHA. And some company probably got a cool million for designing this crap.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kampflamm said:


> HAHAHAHA. And some company probably got a cool million for designing this crap.


like the ones for the "nre" Arbeitsamt logo


----------



## Pincio

CharlieP said:


>


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spacepostman

Why of why didn't they run a competition for young people with the prize being having the amazing honour of having your design chosen as the London 2012 logo rather than giving £400,000 (nearly $1millon us dollars) to some yuppie design company who are responsible for other awful disasterous branding such as "3" (anyone who's seen their annoying 'welcome to our network' crappy alien animation adverts will agree!) - voted one of Britains most hated brands!

WHAT A MESS!... Just like the London 2012 Olympics.

If it wasn't bad enough the games were supposed to cost £2.37billion - they are now over-budget and will be at least £9billion (nearly $20Billion US!).

Tessa Jowell needs labotomising.
She think's culture revolves around this sort of crap and casinos. 

I want to PUKE.

The public back-lash against this is going to be incredible.


----------



## staff

I don't know, maybe it is so ahead of its time that it will look awesome in 2012? Most Olympic logos have looked a bit dated at the time of the actual games commencing.
Looking at it now though, it looks like a big joke.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

www.sercan.de said:


> looks more like
> ZO
> R
> 
> or
> 
> ZO
> IR


LOL

Perhaps "ZOYZ"?


----------



## savas

No... Sometimes the first impression is the right impression! The logo is really ugly! The sad thing is that they spend 400.000 to pay a big adversing agency for creating an "alternative, young and totaly inovativ logo"... But this isnt possible... Those big agencies cant create "alternative and groovy logos"... the designer there go out and eat sushi, live in expensive houses and are driving porsche.... 

If LOGOC wanted to be really "young and alternative" then they would have called for an international young designer contest... So that "everyone" can participate... not just a rich and famous agency!


----------



## RobH

> Why of why didn't they run a competition for young people with the prize being having the amazing honour of having your design chosen as the London 2012 logo rather than giving £400,000 (nearly $1millon us dollars) to some yuppie design company who are responsible for other awful disasterous branding such as "3" (anyone who's seen their annoying 'welcome to our network' crappy alien animation adverts will agree!) - voted one of Britains most hated brands!
> 
> WHAT A MESS!... Just like the London 2012 Olympics.
> 
> If it wasn't bad enough the games were supposed to cost £2.37billion - they are now over-budget and will be at least £9billion (nearly $20Billion US!).



1) Vancouver had a design competition and their logo was terrible - London's is 100 times better (though I'm still not entirely convinced). As a result everyone called for the next Olympic logo to be designed professionally by an agency; which London have done. They can't win can they?!!

2) They won't cost 9bn. The games themselves will still cost roughly what was planned, but it's the regeneration that's costing a lot more; regeneration that most people would praise a governemnt for if an Olympics weren't attached.


----------



## CharlieP




----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

CharlieP said:


>


God, i expect 2012 Olympics to be great as they will be held in a great city, all the venues look fantastic, everything up until this day looked good, however a logo and an "ambassador" or better say embarasador are just killing the games. 

Good luck London (looks like you might need it).


----------



## dom

Bizarrely, this logo is starting to grow on me. I thought it was dreadful at first but now am actually reappraising it. Give it time... I remember when I thought the new BP logo (sunflower) and the new(ish) British Telecom logo (the piper) were ridiculous and in time they looked great.

Interestingly, Wolff Olins did the rebrand for British Telecom in the early 90s. I think they did the branding for Orange too which I thought was ridiculous to begin with. 

What else? 02 for mobile phones? I thought that was barmy but it has actually worked out great in the end. I think we should give this logo a few months to settle before judging it too harshly. I did like the previous London 2012 'Thames' logo and would have been happy with that to be honest though!


----------



## Kampflamm

Nah, this logo isn't growing on me. As a matter of fact, I dislike it even more right now than I did a couple of hours ago.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Kampflamm said:


> Nah, this logo isn't growing on more. As a matter of fact, I dislike it even more right now than I did a couple of hours ago.


Olympics go Simpsons!:lol: :lol: Pretty cool.


----------



## savas

This "brand" is like those paintings in a gallery... If it costs a lot of money then it has to be great art!!! And 400.000... It is a Picasso!!!!


----------



## 67868

awful awful logo


----------



## spacepostman

Apparently Prince Charles has called it a *"Mostrous embodyment of Visual Vomit"*! Priceless!!

Why could not not have used the proper Olympic colours?

I disagree, Vancouver's may have been designed by an average joe, not some big over-fed media pr company who's had a few under the table back-handers but it's far simpler, easier on the eyes and not as offensive and irritating as this insulting thing we have now for London!









- no way near as bad!


----------



## spacepostman

Should have left it to us....


----------



## SouthBank

I'm not normally one to moan about something trying to be adventurous and bold, but this... They could have cut out letters from any edition of Smash Hits magazine from 1984-1989, glued it to a piece of paper and come up with this! Or maybe they did?

Awful.


----------



## carlspannoosh

It looks shit. 

Does anyone know when we are going to get a decent idea of what the Olympic stadium is going to look like. I take it it isnt going to look like the leafy thing in early pictures.


----------



## Zaqattaq

This was so much better


----------



## mr.x




----------



## mr.x

Here is the official London 2012 Paralympic Logo:














Found this one on another forum.....be warned, it's very graphic.


----------



## bizkit

the trailer graphics looks much better...you guys should check that out first before making a judgement on the logo.


----------



## h3lls4int

Well, i have to say i'm surprised. Not of the logo, but because the incredible speed that the people had to parody and satanize it :lol: :lol: 

I don't know why, when the organizations and other companies try to innovate and make something new and different with their brands and designs, they often screw everything, maybe because the people are more commfortable with the usual things and they don't want to change them?. Perhaps in the 80's the logo would be a great boom, but now... 

As it happened to Vancouver 2010 (a lot of people hated the logo as many londonians are doing right now), i'm sure that everyone will start to like it (something difficult), or at least getting along with it. It's just a logo, and the world will not die for just a triviality. Besides, the look of the games doesn't look that bad, the trailer made the logo look awesome, the movement and the electricity. But without it, it doesn't have any sense for me.


----------



## TEBC

The worst logo ever!!


----------



## city_thing

If you turn your head to the right, the Sydney 2000 logo looks like a boomerang slicing open a koala's head.

That was the running joke during the games, at least.


----------



## Drunkill

The logo is horrible, looks like something straight out of the 80's.


----------



## JGG

London_2006 said:


> What's wrong with the stadium having no roof? Only one other Olympic stadium in history had a roof, and that was Montreal.


We are not talking about the roof above the track and field area, we are talking about a roof above the spectator area. Even Athens where it tends to be pretty dry in the midst of the Summer had that.


----------



## brummad

i really dont like this logo, but one question that has arisen in my mind since i opened the guardian this morning and there was a full page advert by lloyds tsb and they has added a gradiated colour from blue to green (just like their own colours) into the 2012 logo. now does this mean that sponsors of the games will be able to do the same - ie we could get different 'infills' from different companies. 
now as much as i hate the logo that would generate some serious dosh.


----------



## Nixoderm

Mo Rush said:


> my theory was that only cities with 2 syllables could host the games..but it seems to fall flat with athens..cant decide if its 1 or 2 syllables...
> 
> the 2012 cities each had two syllables
> lon-don
> mad-drid
> new york
> pa-ris
> mos-cow
> 
> cape town lol


Am-ster-dam 3 Syll.
Los-angel-es 3 Syll.
Hel-sin-ki 3 Syll
Mex-ico-ci-ty 4 Syll
Mon-tre-al 3 Syll
Bar-ca-lo-na 4 Syll.
At-lam-ta 3 Syll.


----------



## Nixoderm

Mo Rush said:


> *London 2012 Ambassador Announced*
> 4 June 2007
> London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky Pollard has been announced as the official London 2012 Games ambassador after four months of shortlisting to find one person that would be able to relate to the youth and inspire and encourage them to achieved greater things.
> 
> "I am well the correct choice. I always wanted to get invooolved with the London 2012", said the 25 year old Pollard who has recently completed a course in reading.
> 
> Pollard begins her nationwide tour in Central London and will travel to schools and educational institutions across the United Kingdom, educating the youth about the benefits of sport, and ensuring that the entire UK becomes a part of the 2012 dream.
> 
> "Its all about the kids, like my seven kids at home. They need to get involved in sport or they are well going to get a beatins!. London 2012 is only 2 years away so we well better get started."
> 
> Vicky spent most of the day celebrating her announcement and parading the press area with her new London 2012 kit.
> 
> "She is simply the best choice, an inspired choice too." said Coe. "We really brainstormed to find the ultimate person to which the youth could relate to, and Vicky is certainly on the shortlist to light the Olympic Flame."
> 
> The new London 2012 brand has been met with harsh criticizm and mixed reactions.
> 
> -


Am a bofered!!! I bet that was her reply.. Go on Little Britian!!


----------



## Trances

i saw one on the news today that i liked better than this
(Well i would perfer cat puke spray pattern after the cat had eaten to many rancid smarties and gold fish)
It was london 2012
where the L was the 2
o = the 0 ( zero )
and n was the 12 it look very good

Oh a online petition now has 20383 "Signatures" in just over 24 hours

http://www.gopetition.co.uk/online/12539.html


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

brummad said:


> i really dont like this logo, but one question that has arisen in my mind since i opened the guardian this morning and there was a full page advert by lloyds tsb and they has added a gradiated colour from blue to green (just like their own colours) into the 2012 logo. now does this mean that sponsors of the games will be able to do the same - ie we could get different 'infills' from different companies.
> now as much as i hate the logo that would generate some serious dosh.


Yeah, i saw the Lloyds TSB logo in the paper...to be fair it looked A LOT better with the graduated green colour.......it in relative terms it still looked crap


----------



## fidalgo

terrible logo. its difficult make any uglier. the cherry on top of it is if they make the medal on that "0" shape


----------



## Elsongs

I call it "THE KATAKANA POP-ROCKS!"


----------



## Sparks

I think people will start to warm to it eventually, I hated it the first time I saw it, yet now just over a day later I'm strangely starting to like it.


----------



## chameleontel

Relax everybody, this is`nt the official logo. They`ve accidentally shown the one that was supposed to have been unveiled on April 1st.
hno:


----------



## mr.x

couldn't resist. Made this:


----------



## Avolar Alto

*


Munch said:



The above post PROVES why this logo will be sooo good. You can play with it. It's so dynamic and versatile - yet instantly recognisable, and not watered down.

As shown above with the bid logos - they all look the same.
The revealed 2012 logo is excellent - and i am very excited to see how it will develop.

Click to expand...

*

Dynamic and Versatile? Check this out...


----------



## weird

Kill the creator! :crazy:


----------



## vahebaronian

mr.x said:


> couldn't resist. Made this:


Very funny


----------



## Kampflamm

Munch said:


> The above post PROVES why this logo will be sooo good. You can play with it. It's so dynamic and versatile - yet instantly recognisable, and not watered down.


Dynamic...versatile? It still looks like crap and that's all that matters. A flaming turd would have been instantly recognizable as well.


----------



## BMXican

^^ :lol: 

yeah, it's crap, no matter how you twist or turn it.


----------



## thainotts

Munch said:


> The above post PROVES why this logo will be sooo good. You can play with it. It's so dynamic and versatile - yet instantly recognisable, and not watered down.
> 
> As shown above with the bid logos - they all look the same.
> The revealed 2012 logo is excellent - and i am very excited to see how it will develop.


It will always be fellatio to me. I can't see the numbers anymore.

Plus, the font is crap.

Someone mentioned about how scary it is that they're referring to the Games as a "brand" and I must concur.


----------



## thainotts

Now the Mexico '68 is really really good.


----------



## Jim856796

Mo Rush said:


>


This is a choppy, low-budget Olympic logo. The word "London" should have been in a script typeface. And in case you haven't noticed, the "0" in 2012 looks like a potato chip!

So you want to refer to 2012 as "the year of the potato chip"?


----------



## mr.x

Jim856796 said:


> This is a choppy, low-budget Olympic logo. The word "London" should have been in a script typeface. And in case you haven't noticed, the "0" in 2012 looks like a potato chip!
> 
> So you want to refer to 2012 as "the year of the potato chip"?


Low-budget? This logo was expensive....it cost 400,000 pounds or $850,000 Canadian!


----------



## Ari Gold

What exactly does it represent???


----------



## mr.x

Juddy said:


> What exactly does it represent???


Absolutely nothing. simply the letters "London 2012" and the Olympic rings. That's what bugs a lot of Brits.


----------



## aravinda

although it maynot be one of the most asthetically pleasing logos, its infact a great logo in terms of design. the fact that 'a kid could have come up with it' proves it! Its simple, bold, conveys the message and the bright colours grabs your attention.
some of the worlds greatest logos are simple and a kid could have come up with them (maybe they did!): the nike swoosk, the mercedes star, CNN, Apple...the list is near endless!

I for one think this conveys London's dynamic outlook as a world city. My 2c.


----------



## some_stupid_nut

Barftastic.


----------



## great184

aravinda said:


> some of the worlds greatest logos are simple and a kid could have come up with them (maybe they did!): the nike swoosk, the mercedes star, CNN, Apple...the list is near endless!
> 2c.


And all the logos you mentioned, had curves = pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## somataki

I dont see any people except the Londoneers and some people from the rest of the UK to really like this logo. Lets a ccept it, it is a shaped nothing. I understand that they wanted to make soemthing different, something for the young people....but it seems to concern only the guys who practise with their skateboard in some neighbourhoods of London.. This logo cannot be the London.This cannot be the UK. I expected a fantastic design for London, which is my favorite city. But this one....this has nothing to do with the olympics...It would be good for a graffiti competition in the suburbans of any town, but not for the London at its greatest moment, the moment in which u will orgamize the olympics

Look how a good logo should be. Simple, attractive, symbolizing the host city and its impact to the world. Not only the logo but also the presantation of it. I really never saw a better video than this one,made for a logo, no matter what it concernes: http://youtube.com/watch?v=m_IV1Dxmwto


----------



## Flogging Molly

HUh? Nobody likes it, even the goverment are getting involved asking for it to be scrapped! hno:


----------



## Flogging Molly

*MPs call for Olympic logo rethink *

The official London 2012 Olympic logo was unveiled on Monday 
MPs have signed a series of Commons motions calling for a rethink of the 2012 London Olympics logo. 
In one, the Conservative MP Philip Davies described the design as "childish and ridiculous" and "a pathetic attempt to appear trendy". 

Labour MP Stephen Pound said the emblem should be replaced after complaints it had led to epileptic seizures. 

And an online petition against the logo has closed after its creator said he realised it was "here to stay". 

In two days 48,615 people added their names to the call for the controversial logo to be scrapped. 

Petition creator Jonathan Ellis said: "I have decided to close the petition as it becomes clear that the logo is here to stay - there is little point in damaging the reputation of our Olympic Games, that was never the intention.


----------



## DarJoLe

mr.x said:


> This is what they mean when they say change:


Er...I made this.

The 2012 logo is not changing. The brand is evolving, as these new images show with the pictures used inside the logo. That's what the brand is all about and what the designers were harking on about that the logo is adaptable, although no one was listening.

People need to get over this. It's a bloody logo for god's sake. I'm more worried about the IOC visiting London and their report due in a few days to be honest.


----------



## Gherkin

^^ Me too. I don't expect the Olympic Park site has changed much since they last visited?


----------



## christoph

I did not even notice before that the forms are supposed to represent the number 2012. I tried to read the word "London" from it.


----------



## SydneyDude

The first '0' (top right) with the olympic rings in it looks like an abstract map of Australia. All together it looks OK with the images in it, but they could come up with something better, especially for 800000 euros... I was never really impressed with Sydney's logo either:








To me, at first glance it looks like a very very angry chicken... Then only after looking harder I can see the person running holding the olympic torch... What is wrong with the people who design these things?? Too many drugs???


----------



## Marky_boy

I think anyone who likes this thing has been brainwashed, to be honest. They all get really sensitive and personal about it, a if we not open-minded, they just have bad taste. Oh, and it cost £400,000, not 800,000 Euros.


----------



## MasonicStage™

mr.x said:


> This is what they mean when they say change:


this is much much better! :yes:


----------



## marrio415

it's innovative with the branding but without that looks very silly but with the branding i like it


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Threehundred said:


> Hire the person who made the Chicago Olympic logo.


Well said!


----------



## eastwest

*Olympic Emblem Evolution* :doh:


----------



## UltraLeo

^^ 
Olympic Emblem *Involution*, you want to say! :lol:


----------



## feifeiinmyname

It really doesn't worth that much of money!


----------



## Xander

God it is soooooo terrible I want to cry. This is the chance to showcase London to the world and we end up looking pathetic. The logo just looks too much like it's trying to be 'down with the kids', its just pathetic. Reminds me of adults trying to appeal to children by saying "cool", and they end up embarrasing themselves.


----------



## RUM

It has actually grown on me. But I must admit that the pink + yellow version is very in your face! Don't like the combination, but the other versions etc are better.

Just keep it and get over it.


----------



## iampuking

Xander said:


> God it is soooooo terrible I want to cry. This is the chance to showcase London to the world and we end up looking pathetic. The logo just looks too much like it's trying to be 'down with the kids', its just pathetic. Reminds me of adults trying to appeal to children by saying "cool", and they end up embarrasing themselves.


God I agree. One of the muppets who designed it said it was going to encourage kids to "take part". Why an earth would someone be willing to dedicate their lives to years of training because of a truly dire logo? It's so patronising to assume that because it's got jagged edges written and is written in lower case it means "Kidzll Luv It!". Oh please, i've never heard anything so desperate in my life, "kidz" will mock it because it looks like Lisa Simpson giving her brother a blowjob. It looks like one of those Science School books that are made in 'wacky' colours and 'zaney' print, trying to appeal to young children.

This decision screams of a U-turn, hopefully they'll go the whole way round the bend a design a better logo! This logo and the designers can kiss my arse, *I HATE IT.*


----------



## satit28

i dont love it, i dont hate it.........but i admire their guts..........


----------



## GNU

Could someone tell me what this thread is doing in this section?


----------



## Avolar Alto

Hire the person who made the Chicago Olympic logo.[/QUOTE]
*
The Chicago Logo will change too...
COI made them do it, they don't accept olympic torch in logos
*

Chicago's Olympic logo smoked out
FALSE START | Cities can't use torch, so bid team has to start over

May 17, 2007
BY FRAN SPIELMAN City Hall Reporter/[email protected]

Chicago's Olympic torch has been snuffed out by the International Olympic Committee.

The IOC has ordered Chicago to redesign its 2016 Olympic logo and leave out the torch, which was tailor-made to capture the city's three major assets: Lake Michigan, the parks and the breathtaking skyline.
» Click to enlarge image

(Sun-Times illustration)









SEND US YOUR IDEAS
Have a suggestion for a new logo? E-mail us your ideas at [email protected].

The edict was included in IOC rules published Wednesday to govern the 2016 selection process. It states that city logos "shall not contain the Olympic symbol, the Olympic motto, the Olympic flag, any other Olympic-related imagery [such as] flame, torch, medal, etc."

The bottom line is that Chicago's logo must be trashed in favor of a new one. Whatever billboards, T-shirts and stationery that are still left over bearing that symbol will be deep-sixed, as well.

"The IOC is always doing what they feel is best to protect and advance the Olympic movement. Our goals are the same. We don't see this as a setback. We understand the ruling. We're happy to move forward with a new logo in the international stage," said Chicago 2016 spokesman Patrick Sandusky.

USOC spokesman Darryl Seibel said it may not be the only time Chicago's 2016 Summer Olympics logo is redesigned. "If Chicago ultimately prevails in 2009, it will have to develop a new logo at that point, as well. This is not in any way unprecedented, nor is it a major complication. The logo is not permissible. The important thing is we comply with IOC rules."

Dana Arnett, a principal with Chicago-based VSA Partners who helped design the logo pro bono, could not be reached for comment on the IOC ruling.

On the day the logo was unveiled at Millennium Park, Arnett said he was trying to create a "memorable symbol the city can rally around" that inspires people to "get on the bandwagon."

The logo was unveiled by Mayor Daley and Chicago 2016 Chairman Pat Ryan on the stage of the Pritzker Pavilion with the Olympic theme song playing in the background.

The red-to-orange-to-gold flame of the torch was an amalgam of the Chicago skyline with the Sears Tower in the middle. It reflected Chicago's world-renowned architecture and what Daley called the "great energy" of a city that rose from the ashes of the 1871 Chicago Fire.

The blue-to-green handle reflected Lake Michigan and Chicago's park system, including Millennium Park. The handle underscored the city's commitment to the environment.

The entire logo reflected Chicago's commitment to host what Ryan calls a "compact and central" Olympic Games focused on the "athlete experience."

Daley said he expected the logo to start "showing up all around" Chicago.

Now it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## somataki

They don t accept the torchs and flames in the logos?
Athens had also a torch with a flame in the bid logo:









Maybe they accepted the logo from Athens honorary:bow: :ancient:


----------



## Mo Rush

no flames in the logo? madrid 2012


----------



## MasonicStage™

^^ Madrid had one of the best logos to me... duo*m*illia duodecim


----------



## cinosanap

Dr.Mesofius said:


> What am I spoiling? I'm doing the opposite, helping push this thread in the right direction. Let's discuss earlier ancient arenas, even before the Colosseum.
> 
> :yes:


You're spoiling the thread about Leitch and trying to make it into a thread about ancient stadia that you could easily make yourself. It was a good thread until people came in with wide comments like "Godfather of Stadium Design was the unknown architect of the Amphitheatrum Flavium".
I think we all know that Archie wasn't the first ever person to create a stadium but it is still a fitting title.
If you want a thread on ancient stadium, find one or make it. Don't spoil a perfectly good thread.


----------



## Benn

Fair enough, but Godfather of stadium design just isn't accurate for a thread on Leitch. Godfather of football stadims sure, but not stadims in general.


----------



## Danillo

Craven Cottage... faaaantastic. :bow:


----------



## VelesHomais

cinosanap said:


> You're spoiling the thread about Leitch and trying to make it into a thread about ancient stadia that you could easily make yourself. It was a good thread until people came in with wide comments like "Godfather of Stadium Design was the unknown architect of the Amphitheatrum Flavium".
> I think we all know that Archie wasn't the first ever person to create a stadium but it is still a fitting title.
> If you want a thread on ancient stadium, find one or make it. Don't spoil a perfectly good thread.


So if it's a thread about this particular countryman of yours, the thread title should be changed. Otherwise it looks like this guy that designed modern arenas in the 20th century is taking credit for all those before him.


----------



## cinosanap

It can relate perfectly to him.

"To act as godfather to; *to take under one's fostering care.*"

He pretty much 'looked after' stadium design in Britian at the time.


----------



## plasticterminator

Dr.Mesofius said:


> He's completely right, modern architects didn't invent anything, let alone become "father of" in terms of stadium construction. It was strictly about cloning ancient arenas and improving safety and some design features. Nothing revolutionary about that. And it doesn't matter which games it was for, which game is played there barely affects the design at all.


Sorry Dr mesofius but I have to disagree with you there, on your last point. To say that stadium design is not affected by what its intended use is for is very wide of the mark. I am sure others would back me up on this?


----------



## Scarecrow

It could also be argued that whoever designed the ancient stadia of rome etc merely copied hills etc that people used to sit/stand on to view sermons etc, and took it one step further. We have to draw the line somewhere, don't we?


----------



## MoreOrLess

cinosanap said:


> You're spoiling the thread about Leitch and trying to make it into a thread about ancient stadia that you could easily make yourself. It was a good thread until people came in with wide comments like "Godfather of Stadium Design was the unknown architect of the Amphitheatrum Flavium".
> I think we all know that Archie wasn't the first ever person to create a stadium but it is still a fitting title.
> If you want a thread on ancient stadium, find one or make it. Don't spoil a perfectly good thread.



Agreed, this thread started off as a good discussion of early 20th century stadium design in the UK and has been hyjacked by people trying to show off rather basic knowledge of ancient stadiums.


----------



## zee

^^ there was this which was voted the best one on an online poll










theres also these


----------



## -Corey-

DS8 Masonic said:


> ^^ Madrid had one of the best logos to me... duo*m*illia duodecim


The NY logo was the best.


----------



## Avens

zeeshanney said:


> ^^ there was this which was voted the best one on an online poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres also these


That one's not bad. I really like the Union Flag one, with the red cross turning into Big Ben.

Is the logo, absolutely, definitely going to be the blowjob one? Or is there any chance of it changing? I expect it's too late to change it anyway isn't it? All the merchandising that would've been done etc.


----------



## jrb

2008 again.  

Report from last weeks Salford Advertiser + Inspectors report/Decision on application for planning permission report/PDF. Slightly old but still adecent read.


RELIEF ROAD

CHAIRMAN John WilkinsonSalford City Reds are celebrating after a crucial road to to the site of their proposed new stadium was backed by the Highway's Agency.

Plans for a 22,000 capacity, £35m City of Salford Stadium at Barton are set to move full steam ahead after the relief road linking the site to the Trafford Centre was given the green light.

The road was a critical selling point in attracting retailers to sign up and fund the project and now Reds bosses are saying they will be in a position to start building work in February.

Salford Council are expected to grant planning permission for the road by the end of the year and the Reds hope to be playing in the new stadium by the start of the 2010-11 season.

The news means relegated Salford are in a stronger position regarding the franchise system which will see the Rugby Football League select up to 14 teams to take part in a revamped, relegationless Super League beginning in 2009.

Head coach Shaun McRae said: "The new stadium has been a big selling point for the club. The vision of the club was one of the things that attracted me to Salford in the first place. We will have one of the best stadiums in Super League and I think we can become one of the big teams in the country."

Salford will play in the National League One next season following their relegation from Super League this year.

Salford Sports Stadium: Land at Manchester Ship Canal and Liverpool Road, Eccles
Decision on application for planning permission. Published 2 November 2006. 

http://www.communities.gov.uk/plann...rystate/recentsecretary/salfordsportsstadium/


----------



## CorliCorso

How many seats is it planned to have?


----------



## The Game Is Up

*Is there a decision at hand?*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/t/tottenham_hotspur/7080067.stm



> *Tottenham plan stadium expansion*
> 
> By Mihir Bose
> BBC sports editor
> 
> *Tottenham have turned to a man who played a major role in the development of Arsenal's Emirates Stadium to help them build a venue of similar quality.*
> 
> Tony Winterbottom, formerly of the London Development Authority, is now masterminding plans to expand Spurs' White Hart Lane ground to about 52,000.
> 
> The project would cost in the region of £300m of which £150m would be borrowed.
> 
> But it would mean Spurs having to vacate White Hart Lane for two seasons, and may have to share with West Ham.
> 
> A couple of years ago Tottenham were very keen to become permanent tenants at Wembley but the Football Association did not want that.
> 
> Now Tottenham have again approached Wembley to inquire about playing some of their matches there while they rebuild White Hart Lane.
> 
> But Wembley want a lot of money to hire the stadium and Tottenham may only consider it worthwhile that top matches, such as the derby with north London rivals Arsenal, are played there.
> 
> So they have also spoken to West Ham, with a view to playing the less high-profile matches at Upton Park.
> 
> The problem with West Ham is that the Hammers are themselves thinking about building a new stadium, so that might complicate things too.
> 
> Another solution might be to share the Emirates Stadium with Arsenal but that seems fraught with difficulty, particularly with the present rivalry between the fans.
> 
> Consequently, there is also talk of Tottenham playing some matches at a ground outside London.
> 
> But while rebuilding White Hart Lane is the preferred option for Spurs, there are two other alternatives that are being considered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One is to develop some land just north of White Hart Lane.
> 
> This would mean Tottenham would continue to play at White Hart Lane while the new stadium was built.
> 
> Or they could develop one of a couple of possible sites in Enfield, but that would mean a new stadium quite some distance from their current ground. Redeveloping White Hart Lane is definitely the number one choice and Paul Phillips, a project manager at Emirates, is also helping Tottenham.
> 
> Spurs have also got high-powered architect Ken Shuttleworth, who is the right-hand man of Norman Foster, whose company designed the new Wembley, on board.


----------



## DarJoLe

The London 2012 Olympic Stadium


----------



## Juanl

Saw the official video on Sky. It looks so recyclable. Nothing to write home about. Let down


----------



## RUM

Interesting to see what plans they have with it post 2012. I know there has been a lot of talk about whether or not it will stay as atheletics or become a football stadium, or reduced capacity etc.

The design seems fairly "complete" to me.. It's simple and can already see fireworks being fired off around the ring on the top (or, dare I say it, the olypmic flame being lit around the outside.

Why doesn't it become a cricket ground afterwards and finally have a decent sized one (sorry Oval and Lords).


----------



## Gherkin

The new Olympic stadium design:



DarJoLe said:


>












Sorry for lack of renders!


----------



## CrazyMac

Its exactly what it needs to be, nothing more.

People will compare it to the Chinese olympic stadium and say how underwhelming it is, but they are missing the point.

The Chinese are building a new national stadium, not just an olympic arena.

Whilst the UK does not have a 'national stadium' it does have 3 great stadiums in each of the mainland capitals.

This is a practical stadium to last 4 wks in 2012, after which the rest of the world will quickly forget about the stadium.


----------



## Giorgio

So will they use the fellatio logo now or not?


----------



## berkshire royal

> Fulham Football Club has submitted plans to the London Borough of Hammersmith and Fulham for a development package that includes the re-opening of the riverside walk, plans to increase the capacity of its Craven Cottage stadium by providing an additional 4,000 seats, and financial support for the Council's continuing improvements of neighbouring Bishops Park.
> 
> The plans, detailed in the last matchday programme, will commence at the end of the current season, if approved by the Council.
> 
> Mohamed Al Fayed, Chairman of Fulham Football Club said: "Craven Cottage is synonymous with Fulham FC and it is vital that the Club is given every opportunity to develop the facilities available, to enable it to remain at its home. I am confident that an increased capacity and further improvements to the facilities can help us reach and maintain our business objectives. I encourage our fans to write in support of these plans to the local council as they know, as well as I do, how important it is for the Club to improve upon its facilities in order to maintain its position as a Premier League Club.
> 
> "I am confident also, that should our plans be approved, we can continue to work closely with our neighbours in the local community to ensure as little disruption as possible during the building process."


Tried finding out some new information about these proposals on the Fulham web page and this is all that I found an outline on the expansion proposals. So I’m not quite sure as to what is happening with these proposals at the moment maybe someone else can provide the information as to the state of these proposals.

http://www.pneimages.co.uk/webcam.html
This is the webcam of the new Invincibles Stand being built at Preston North End its nearly finished and will take capacity to 24,500.

Also it is expected that spurs will announce their stadium plans soon. And from what i have read the construction work on New Anfield shall start in September.


----------



## CharlieP

Carrerra said:


> Thank you for your detailed explanations, CharlieP. You are a walking encyclopedia *with regard to football* kay:


Well, maybe Rugby football - my knowledge of all the others is pretty limited


----------



## GunnerJacket

berkshire royal said:


> Tried finding out some new information about these proposals on the Fulham web page and this is all that I found an outline on the expansion proposals. So I’m not quite sure as to what is happening with these proposals at the moment maybe someone else can provide the information as to the state of these proposals.


That'd be nice for them. I've always appreciated Fulham fans and would like to see the Cottage get an upgrade.



> Also it is expected that spurs will announce their stadium plans soon.


My own loyalties aside, we've been hearing this for some time now. I realize the club is financially capable (debt free, I believe) but their organization on this front has seemed lacking. At the least, previous considerations for renovating and expanding WHL could've been done by now and, from the looks of things, would've been the cost effective approach to surpassing 45k.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Iain1974 said:


> I'd also like to know if Chelsea have anything in the works. They're pretty much maxed out Stamford Bridge. If Roman want's to be a serious player, they need 60,000-75,000.





Iain1974 said:


> If they weren't charging opera ticket prices they could fill 60k comfortably.


a) Chelsea's name is literally tied to their location, meaning any move away from The Bridge costs not only in construction bills but in buying out the rights to the name Chelsea FC. Is RA cocky enough to do this? 

b) Consider how much money he's loaned the club to date: > £578M!!! Now either the club will repay him, which would put them in greater debt than any other club going, or RA will write off those funds and take a HUGE loss for this pompous joy ride. And this is just funds spent to date. That amount will grow before the club achieves a profitable level, let alone taking on the financing of any stadium investments. To say nothing of the possibility that FIFA, UEFA or the FA mandate rules for financial prudence. 

c) What's the point? Chelski's fans are a bunch of glory hunters anyway. hno:


----------



## EADGBE

GunnerJacket said:


> a) Chelsea's name is literally tied to their location, meaning any move away from The Bridge costs not only in construction bills but in buying out the rights to the name Chelsea FC. Is RA cocky enough to do this?
> 
> b) Consider how much money he's loaned the club to date: > £578M!!! Now either the club will repay him, which would put them in greater debt than any other club going, or RA will write off those funds and take a HUGE loss for this pompous joy ride. And this is just funds spent to date. That amount will grow before the club achieves a profitable level, let alone taking on the financing of any stadium investments. To say nothing of the possibility that FIFA, UEFA or the FA mandate rules for financial prudence.
> 
> c) What's the point? Chelski's fans are a bunch of glory hunters anyway. hno:


Interesting. I didn't know about the freehold transfer bit. I'd have to say though, that if that wikipedia article is accurate (and they aren't always!), £9.2m to buy back the name rights is hardly a deal-breaker if you're budgeting for a news tadium anyway.

Also, RA's cash may technically be an investment that requires a return (as 'normal' business would have it) and CFC may also technically be making a 'loss', but let's be honest here, there's no way he expects to see it coming back as long as his ego can be indulged. Aside from the ongoing and necessary pretence of corporate proberty, why should that not continue to be the case?


----------



## matthemod

BobDaBuilder said:


> What is happening down at Brighton and Hove?
> 
> Also what about Fulham FC?


Brighton have finally received planning permission to build their stadium at Falmer, it's a 22'000 and construction will start at the end of the year with a completion time hopefully in time for the 2011-2012 season.

Here's some pics of the final design.


----------



## GunnerJacket

EADGBE said:


> Interesting. I didn't know about the freehold transfer bit. I'd have to say though, that if that wikipedia article is accurate (and they aren't always!), £9.2m to buy back the name rights is hardly a deal-breaker if you're budgeting for a news tadium anyway.


I know it's not always accurate, but it was the easiest reference I had and the fact is considered common knowledge around London. No, it's not a lot of money but a) I don't know if it's gone up as some have suspected, and b) it's additional costs to be considered, and not pocket change.

Well, to most of us. hno:



> Also, RA's cash may technically be an investment that requires a return (as 'normal' business would have it) and CFC may also technically be making a 'loss', but let's be honest here, there's no way he expects to see it coming back as long as his ego can be indulged. Aside from the ongoing and necessary pretence of corporate proberty, why should that not continue to be the case?


Right now his ownership is costing him in the realm of £85M per year, and the most feasible means to increase gameday revenues (new stadium) would be very costly. And their "profitability" hinges on continuing this high level of success every year. Miss the CL one year and it's additional £25M lost. That's a costly habit to enjoy when even ManU can swing a profit given their debts. This means even if he sells the club the new owner will either be unable to sustain the sponsorship and it will struggle on the field, or RA won't get the price that would yield any significant return on his investments. Thus, surely he'll look around sometime and demand the club be at least self sustaining, even without the CL. 

If he is willing to simply pay for the success then eventually other clubs will cry foul at Chelski's billion-dollar-plus gift, even outside the FA. While everyone else is operating as a business in tough time it's a reward few (no?) other club could aspire for and something that indirectly impacts other clubs: Had RA not bought them, chances are they'd be struggling with relegation as they pay their debts, while other clubs such as Tottenham, Everton or Villa enjoyed the CL. And every player is now claiming "Chelski want me" as a means of driving up their wage demands.

Sooner or later times will change, and while I can't hope for justice for the Russian populace this man has pilfered, I can at least expect that his undue sponsorship of West End Mercenaries FC will grow tired and expire. :cheers:


----------



## BeestonLad

berkshire royal said:


> And from what i have read the construction work on New Anfield shall start in September.


:lol: I'll believe that one when I see it, that project is turning into a farce!


----------



## EADGBE

GunnerJacket said:


> I know it's not always accurate, but it was the easiest reference I had and the fact is considered common knowledge around London. No, it's not a lot of money but a) I don't know if it's gone up as some have suspected, and b) it's additional costs to be considered, and not pocket change.
> 
> Well, to most of us. hno:
> 
> Right now his ownership is costing him in the realm of £85M per year, and the most feasible means to increase gameday revenues (new stadium) would be very costly. And their "profitability" hinges on continuing this high level of success every year. Miss the CL one year and it's additional £25M lost. That's a costly habit to enjoy when even ManU can swing a profit given their debts. This means even if he sells the club the new owner will either be unable to sustain the sponsorship and it will struggle on the field, or RA won't get the price that would yield any significant return on his investments. Thus, surely he'll look around sometime and demand the club be at least self sustaining, even without the CL.
> 
> If he is willing to simply pay for the success then eventually other clubs will cry foul at Chelski's billion-dollar-plus gift, even outside the FA. While everyone else is operating as a business in tough time it's a reward few (no?) other club could aspire for and something that indirectly impacts other clubs: Had RA not bought them, chances are they'd be struggling with relegation as they pay their debts, while other clubs such as Tottenham, Everton or Villa enjoyed the CL. And every player is now claiming "Chelski want me" as a means of driving up their wage demands.
> 
> Sooner or later times will change, and while I can't hope for justice for the Russian populace this man has pilfered, I can at least expect that his undue sponsorship of West End Mercenaries FC will grow tired and expire. :cheers:


Your whole post makes perfect business sense if you're talking about a normal business - which Chelsea are not. 

The difference between United's gearing and Chelsea's is that United _have_ to pay it back - the Glazers, for all their unpopularity with fans are quite open about wanting a return on their investment, which in the context of this conversation almost makes them seem noble. Our concern as fans is to ensure that this profit focus does not come at the cost of investment into the team - which to be fair it seems not to have - so far. 

Also, don't hold your breath waiting for the FA to tire of RA's benefactory. The FA are only concerned when the adminisitrators become involved. Anything else, it would appear, is upto Companies House to worry about - which is why Kenyon & Co. still have to make lame noises every so often about recouping the investment. The FA never worried about the old-style Rolls-driving chairmen who paid maximum wages - or even more recent bankrollers like Jack Walker - who even today posthumously funds Blackburn Rovers from a trust fund.

On the face of it, Chelski has always seemed to be a fan's dream. A billionaire in charge of the club with an itchy wallet hand, who's also a fan. Like anything that _seems_ too good to be true, time eventually proves that it _is_ too good to be true. Roman will eventually tire of his expensive plaything (especially if he has to pay another _ten-digit_ divorce settlement) and unless Chelsea are very lucky, they will one day find that the 'golden tit' (as Sir Jack Hayward of Wolves once referred to himself) has dried up. 

Then they'll be looking for a buyer. 
Then they'll have to show they can turn a profit.
Then they'll have to run the club on about a quarter of the running costs it currently needs.

It really is a question of when and not if...


----------



## trmather

Hows Deepdale coming along?


----------



## berkshire royal

trmather said:


> Hows Deepdale coming along?


I posted a webcam link on the last page.

Work is about to start on the new south stand at Blackpool it is expected that it shall take 40 weeks to complete.

QPR have apparently spent £2million on stadium work at Loftus Road. This focuses on the South Africa Road Stand, which has been ripped out internally with new hospitality areas provided. There used to be 16 executive boxes, these have been arranged to make 12 larger ones, costing £70k a season. The directors box is moving, and two new executive areas are being provided in the SA Road Stand, one known as the C Club at £3,000 a season and also the W12 Club at £10,000 a season. Apparently these areas have sold out!

Other than that, supporters are not having too much new stuff, other than a new club shop - renamed as a club superstore, and a big screen on top of the away end roof! Everything has been painted either dark blue or silver. And the black seats left over from when Wasps played at Loftus Road have been replaced.

And the hotel in the corner at Sheffield United shall be complete by November. And the work on the Kop has been delayed until next season at least from what i have read.


----------



## gho

Now that Salford Reds are in the Superleague, what is happening with there new stadium?


----------



## Carrerra

Two things I feel about English stadium development while I'm active here. 

First, it seems that English clubs (or architects?) are not willing to publish renderings to fans. To the extent of my knowledge, there are many projects for stadium development underway in England, but, with few exceptions like New Anfield or New Goodison Park, I've rarely seen full rendering sets for other projects. 

When you get into threads about English stadium development, you'll probably see only talks about the subject. It's really hard to find related renderings or images. So, to be frank, English stadium threads are the least interesting ones here. They prefer texts to images too much, but I like something visual too much :lol:

Second, even if rendering sets are released, it's very hard to find original versions for them or bigger ones close to original on internet including this. So far, New Anfield is the only case which satisfies two conditions desired by stadium manias like me - sufficient number of renderings & original version for them

After all, as one of stadium manias, I'm very satisfied with English stadium infrastructure but disappointed with their rendering publications and the quality of renderings published.


----------



## GunnerJacket

I think it's simply a matter right now that there are not too many major projects underway in England. Liverpool, Everton and Portsmouth are the only Premier League clubs far enough along to have substantial drawings. Every other project is either minor, pipe dreams or in such an early state of speculation that's it's pointless to pay for images of something that may look different or never be built.

A host of teams would like to expand or renovate their facilities but would require established tenure in the Premiership to do this. Charlton, Leeds, Nottingham, Bristol... Unless their community is tapped for the World Cup and thus gets public support/funding for venue improvements then all you'll have is a wish list a mile long but all dependent on success on the pitch. Others simply haven't progressed to the point to warrant serious architectural consideration.

Birmingham City FC - Still working with City Council to find a land and proposal for new digs, but likely years off from reality.

Aston Villa - Have general concept for expansion but needs funding or other excuse to actually have the engineering done and then apply for permit.

Newcastle - Embroiled in financial issues and take-over rumors. Would like and expansion and have one idea of how to do it, but no serious intentions in the near term.

West Ham/Tottenham - Would prefer larger grounds but need right mix of funds, land, access and approval. Both have found the Olympic Stadium to be unfeasible and are now exploring other options. IMO, Tottenham should've just expanded WHL years ago.

Bottom line, the lack of pictures isn't an anti-imagery thing, but a slow down in projects while clubs organize finances and see what impact the WC bid may bring.


----------



## matthemod

The majority of new stadiums/designs are located in the lower leagues. I'd say atleast a 1/3rd of clubs in the bottom two tiers of the football league have expressed desires for a new stadium/have released renderings/are building/have built over the last 10 or so years.

Just of the top of my head you have

Built:
Doncaster
Shrewsbury
Mk Franchise

Have set out designs/building:
Colchester
Brighton
Southend

Have expressed the desire for a new stadium:
Countless others.

So just because there aren't too many things going on in the premiership, doesn't mean that there isn't any development further down in the leagues. But then who really cares about us down here anyway :tongue2:


----------



## GunnerJacket

matthemod said:


> So just because there aren't too many things going on in the premiership, doesn't mean that there isn't any development further down in the leagues. But then who really cares about us down here anyway :tongue2:


Hope I didn't come off condescending towards the smaller clubs and leagues in my post. Certainly not my intention. (I also follow Inverness, which is essentially a small club.)

But I think your quip echoes the cause and effect of news about smaller clubs. It's tougher to come by because they're not as aggressively followed by major media, so unless you're looking for it you're likely not going to come across such information.


----------



## Steel City Suburb

Hillsborough will be renovated if the takeover goes ahead, that is official information given from the buyers through the wednesdayite ballot. 

Future project!


----------



## matthemod

GunnerJacket said:


> Hope I didn't come off condescending towards the smaller clubs and leagues in my post. Certainly not my intention. (I also follow Inverness, which is essentially a small club.)
> 
> But I think your quip echoes the cause and effect of news about smaller clubs. It's tougher to come by because they're not as aggressively followed by major media, so unless you're looking for it you're likely not going to come across such information.


It's very true, a lot of teams at the arse end of the league play in a mismatch of renovated stands, seats stuck on top of terracing etc. They're generally limited in their capacities and in need of some T.L.C.

That's not to say there isn't any character or soul in those grounds, there's an abundance, it's just to progress further in the league, usually a new stadium is on the Chairman's list (to show the fruits of his labour).

As team's down this end are more or less skint, it's usually far easier to build a new stadium, in conjunction with a retail outlet (Southend) or via the council in some community scheme (Colchester, Doncaster) rather than try and rebuild the current stadium.


----------



## Benjuk

GunnerJacket said:


> a) Chelsea's name is literally tied to their location, meaning any move away from The Bridge costs not only in construction bills but in buying out the rights to the name Chelsea FC. Is RA cocky enough to do this?
> 
> b) Consider how much money he's loaned the club to date: > £578M!!! Now either the club will repay him, which would put them in greater debt than any other club going, or RA will write off those funds and take a HUGE loss for this pompous joy ride. And this is just funds spent to date. That amount will grow before the club achieves a profitable level, let alone taking on the financing of any stadium investments. To say nothing of the possibility that FIFA, UEFA or the FA mandate rules for financial prudence.
> 
> c) What's the point? Chelski's fans are a bunch of glory hunters anyway. hno:


With regard to the freehold on the name/pitch being owned by Chelsea fans who want the best for Chelsea FC... Let's just remember how Roman made all his money in the first place - 'pursuading' regular folk to sell him shares at well under the market price (money in hand is better than share certificates, etc.). If he wants the shares, he'll get them.

With regard to his 'investment' in Chelsea... If the club were to strike some kind of a deal to become tenants at Wembley (for example), he'd be able to pay himself out a huge chunk out of his investment by selling of the Bridge for property development - and he'd still have a tremendous squad, Euro income, etc., and a nice long tenancy agreement.

Third, Roman doesn't care about the money. He never got into Chelsea to make more - he got into it to have a bit of fun. He'll always be mega-rich, so what does he care if he blows 10% of his fortune on football (I know a few people who spend 10% of the annual income following football teams around, and they don't have nearly as much to spare!!).

It'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Benjuk said:


> With regard to the freehold on the name/pitch being owned by Chelsea fans who want the best for Chelsea FC... Let's just remember how Roman made all his money in the first place - 'pursuading' regular folk to sell him shares at well under the market price (money in hand is better than share certificates, etc.). If he wants the shares, he'll get them.


He'd still have to pay, and he's under more scrutiny than ever with regards to any 'persuading' tactics. It may also be a poor PR move depending on how he does this, becuase the pitch-owners association is regarded as a people's ownership of the club. Small matter, but a matter still.



> With regard to his 'investment' in Chelsea... If the club were to strike some kind of a deal to become tenants at Wembley (for example), he'd be able to pay himself out a huge chunk out of his investment by selling of the Bridge for property development - and he'd still have a tremendous squad, Euro income, etc., and a nice long tenancy agreement.


Any sale of Stamford Bridge won't equate to major revenue for him unless the buyer is looking for 43k seat stadium. Yes, it'll become revnue, but hardly something inline with the near 600M pounds already tossed, which doesn't include the original purchase. And while Wembley is certainly possible another issue comes into play - ManU and others would be pretty dour on any club, let alone RA's Chelski, given privilege of the new "Home of England." If they can't keep them out of Wembley all together, they'll certainly make sure Chelski isn't getting a deal that amounts to financial sponsorship from the FA. They're the most able to afford paying for a new home outright, aren't they? 

I could see them playing CL matches there, but I know many fans who'd sooner boycot the Premiership than see Chelski be entitled to call Wembley home.


> Third, Roman doesn't care about the money. He never got into Chelsea to make more - he got into it to have a bit of fun. He'll always be mega-rich, so what does he care if he blows 10% of his fortune on football.


Agreed, save that if it's just for fun than the club had best be careful the fun lasts. 

I sympathize with the true Chelsea fans who've longed for a winner, and heaven knows the team is very good. What they reap on the pitch is duly earned. But Chelsea the club didn't earn their status and RA is quite close to evil in my book. He and select others made obscene wealth through immoral means at the expense of the Russian populace.

Sorry for the tangent, folks. He's a pet peeve of mine, but I'll pull it back.


----------



## berkshire royal

Sea Toby said:


> I read recently that the Liverpool FC lost 33 million pounds last year. Yes, this club needs a new stadium, as it needs to increase revenues.
> 
> I was under the impression the new Everton stadium was going to look like this, currently on their website.


That is how the proposed stadium will look but I doubt it will happen as it is a massively unpopular option with Everton fans who want the club to remain in the cities boundaries and it has just been called in by the government which will delay the project for around a year. Also with Liverpool they only lost that amount down to loan repayments I’m sure that if Hicks + Gillett hadn't put Liverpool in all that debt, that loss would have been much lower.


----------



## Sea Toby

When the new 71k stadium is built, with over 100 suites, the new stadium will generate twice as much revenue as the old stadium. The previous owner did not have the funds to build a new stadium, thus he sold the club which could not meet its budget with its old stadium. 60 million pounds in the hole when the team was sold to Gillette and Hicks. 

Except for a European Champions trophy, the team had not won a championship trophy for almost 15 years, the team has been going downhill a long time before Gillette and Hicks ever arrived. Its like the Yanks have to build a new larger stadium or lose their shirts, including adding that much debt. 

Just to keep pace with the other teams, a new stadium is needed, or double the price of tickets at Anfield. But when the new stadium is built, I expect the cheap Poolers to cry tickets went up 5 or 10 pounds a game.


----------



## Bobby3

Sea Toby said:


> When the new 71k stadium is built, with over 100 suites, the new stadium will generate twice as much revenue as the old stadium. The previous owner did not have the funds to build a new stadium, thus he sold the club which could not meet its budget with its old stadium. 60 million pounds in the hole when the team was sold to Gillette and Hicks.
> 
> Except for a European Champions trophy, the team had not won a championship trophy for almost 15 years, the team has been going downhill a long time before Gillette and Hicks ever arrived. Its like the Yanks have to build a new larger stadium or lose their shirts, including adding that much debt.
> 
> Just to keep pace with the other teams, a new stadium is needed, or double the price of tickets at Anfield. But when the new stadium is built, I expect the cheap Poolers to cry tickets went up 5 or 10 pounds a game.


They actually won a poor man's treble in 2001, then added an FA Cup in 2006.


----------



## Sea Toby

And with a little luck they could win a Champions trophy again. They came up short one game from the final last year. It didn't appear many fans were too disappointed after being defeated by Chelsea last year. Watch this video:

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/vide...helsea-champions-league-exit-100252-20850206/

Many are upset Gillette and Hicks didn't buy the club with cash, instead they used a loan. How many people do you know have over 260 million pounds of cash. Just about every billionaire I know might have a million, very few if any with 260 million liquid funds. Dream on!

Do the fans really expect Gillette and Hicks would risk their hides as collateral? Or the teams? Business 101, ask any film or Broadway producer, "Never use your own money." To give the team liquid funds to last a few years, along with 60 million pounds to start a stadium, they took on a 350 million loan. And many of the ignorant fans are crying, Get out!


----------



## berkshire royal

This is the new stadium that is under construction for Cardiff City last seasons FA Cup runners-up. The stadiums capacity will be just over 25,000 and expansion to 30,000 can be done relatively quickly and cheaply if required. Here are some pics of what it will look like


































And these are some pics that we're taken recently

















I know it's yet another bowl but I like some of the small touches that are being done. At least it will be slightly different from the rest.


----------



## berkshire royal

Here is the pics of the finished stand and now complete Deepdale Stadium home of Preston North End. A small fact the club tried to get UNESCO to make Deepdale a World Heritage Site as the home of proffesional football :nuts:


----------



## NeilF

I think Deepdale looks absolutely fantastic. It actually reminds me of what Tynecastle would look like had it even been completed. I've always loved this kind of design, with interlinked 'goalpost' roof supports. The clean lines and light inside this stadium really add something to an already excellent design.



berkshire royal said:


> This is the new stadium that is under construction for Cardiff City last seasons FA Cup runners-up.


I hope someone has informed the Welsh that Cardiff is now in England :nuts:


----------



## CharlieP

NeilF said:


> I hope someone has informed the Welsh that Cardiff is now in England :nuts:


You beat me to it!


----------



## berkshire royal

I know all to well Cardiff isn't part of England a lot of my family live there. I just thought I would put the updates in here because the club is part of the English League System and also the stadium isn't big enough to warrant a thread on its own. 
Anyway what does everyone think of their new stadium? Another generic bowl or do the slight differences in design give it character?



NeilF said:


> I think Deepdale looks absolutely fantastic. It actually reminds me of what Tynecastle would look like had it even been completed. I've always loved this kind of design, with interlinked 'goalpost' roof supports. The clean lines and light inside this stadium really add something to an already excellent design.


I agree I really like Deepdale and the new stand completes it nicely. I'm sure that Tynecastle will look terrific if that new stand proposal gets built, I know this isn't the right thread to ask but I don't suppose you know what’s the latest regarding this new stand?


----------



## CharlieP

Aren't the Cardiff Blues going to be allowed to have any branding on the stadium?


----------



## berkshire royal

^^
I don't know but I’m guessing that from looking at the pictures I found that they won't. Maybe the agreement between the two clubs is more Reading-London Irish than Swansea-Ospreys.


----------



## krzewi

nice photo


----------



## NeilF

CharlieP said:


> Aren't the Cardiff Blues going to be allowed to have any branding on the stadium?


Apparently there will be branding for both clubs - the Blues released a statement saying that the ticket office and branding would be shared between the two clubs.


----------



## CharlieP

krzewi said:


> nice photo


Nice avatar!


----------



## berkshire royal

Found this in the UK + Ireland section regarding developments at Leeds United, I would reckon that this probably will happen eventually (if they can ever get out of league 1) 



TSRJames said:


> They are looking at redeveloping Elland Road, with the World Cup bid in mind. The West Stand to be replaced with one similar as the East Stand (17k capacity each), placing seats in the SW corner, an additional tier on the North Stand. The South Stand, although quite small is ok and external and internal improvements have already been completed. A railway station is planned (there used to be one not that far away, Beeston - damn Beeching!), and a hotel is planned. A lot of other developments around the ground are shown in a masterplan on the Leeds City Council website, which include new parking facilities, junction/road improvements.
> 
> In the official membership letter, Ken Bates mentions the redevelopment of around the East Stand. The redevelopment of ER will be easier while Leeds are in a lower league so there will be less of an effect on attendances.


Here is a few new images from the new Cardiff Stadium




























You can find more pictures at the link below
http://www.cardiffcitystadium.co.uk/index.php?view=article&catid=14%3Aground-shots&id=75%3A22--beam-me-up--september-08&option=com_content&Itemid=43

Not stadium news as such but for those of you who aren't aware Man City have been bought out by a middle eastern multi billionaire here is the report from sky which puts it into context how ridiculously rich this guy is



> City chief is new Red Rom
> Al-Fahim outlines ambitious plans for Blues
> By Chris Burton Last updated: 2nd September 2008
> Al-Fahim: Money to spend
> 
> The new owner of Manchester City, Dr Sulaiman Al-Fahim, expects to have the same impact in England as Roman Abramovich.
> 
> Russian billionaire Abramovich took charge of Chelsea in 2003, bankrolling the Blues to consecutive Premier League titles, a Carling Cup and an FA Cup.
> 
> However, the millions spent at Stamford Bridge could pale into insignificance if City's owner lives up to his promises.
> 
> Believed to be up to ten times richer than his counterpart at Chelsea, Al-Fahim insists funds will be made available to Mark Hughes to bring the club alongside Europe's elite.
> 
> "We would like to see Manchester City fighting for trophies in every tournament," he said.
> 
> "We don't just want Manchester City to be challenging for trophies in England, but also in the Champions League.
> 
> "We want them to be in for every trophy available."
> 
> City have started the season in impressive fashion, currently sitting third in the table, while they also broke the British transfer record on Monday when they signed Brazil international Robinho from Real Madrid.
> 
> The ultimate aim is to book a place in the UEFA Champions League, but Al-Fahim accepts that may take time.
> 
> "A place in the Champions League is quite a jump from last season, but we are ready to sit down with the manager, find out the players he would like, and bring the right players into the club," Al-Fahim added.
> 
> "This season we would like to be a lot better than last season, and we are eager for trophies next season."
> 
> Al-Fahim had previously been linked with takeovers of Liverpool, Arsenal and Newcastle, but it is City who are set to benefit from his considerable financial resources.
> 
> Good times could be heading to Eastlands sooner than expected as the Dubai businessman admits he tends to get what he wants.
> 
> "I always feel like I'm a kind of bulldozer, a full insured bulldozer," he added in The Sun.
> 
> "If nobody likes it, it starts moving - even if there are cars in its way, it has to crush the cars and move. I can't stop. If I have an idea, I have to do it."


Please tell me what’s your thoughts are on these developments? 

personally it makes me feel a bit pissed off creating a championship winning side should not sound that easy and it should not be about how much your owner is worth, UEFA and FIFA need to come up with a radical way of quashing billionaires influences, I don't know how maybe some kind of salary cap maybe. 
I also reckon UEFA now has to take away the fourth sides from England, Italy and Spain because with these developments sorry for sounding ignorant but it degrades the Champions League because at the moment teams outside of England especially and to a lesser extent Italy and Spain have as good as no chance of winning the CL, also if these owners continue to come to the Premier League soon enough the Premier League will be bigger than the Champions League. By taking away that fourth team it would get interest back into the UEFA Cup and in the eyes of UEFA this would be saving the Competition. I reckon that taking away that 1 place in the leagues would help with the help with of some sort of salary or transfer cap which would make leagues more competitive as good management would get rewarded and there will be a greater chance the major clubs will miss out on CL which would tighten their purse strings and give the smaller clubs a greater chance of winning trophies.

On a stadium front I am sure these developments shall force clubs to do some stadium work so they can compete financially in some way, I think you will probably see Chelsea finally doing something and I reckon these developments will probably push Man U into doing something, Which in hand will push Villa, Spurs, Liverpool, Newcastle, Everton to do something if they want to be able to compete at the top.


----------



## GunnerJacket

berkshire royal said:


> Please tell me what’s your thoughts are on these developments?
> 
> personally it makes me feel a bit pissed off creating a championship winning side should not sound that easy and it should not be about how much your owner is worth, UEFA and FIFA need to come up with a radical way of quashing billionaires influences, I don't know how maybe some kind of salary cap maybe.


To date Abromovich has gifted Chelski more than 700M GBP. If he's to be repaid, even without interest, the club would have HUGE payments, yet they continue to lose 70M GBP per season. This impacts those clubs earnestly trying to succeed on their own but now facing inflated wage and transfer demands and limited opportunity to reach the highest levels. 

Ideally FIFA or UEFA mandate that each club must be financially sound and independent. ie: No owner/ownership group could use funds from outside the operations of the club to support the club, unless they intend to be paid back with interest. But this might also impact other clubs tied up in more complex ownership situations (corporate structuring and all) and would certainly be a sop to govt. sponsored clubs a la Real Madrid "was." As such I don't know that they'll do it.

Taking away a CL spot won't do the trick, in this case, and may inadvertently impact the CL by reducing revenue (Liverpool is a bigger draw than, say, Standard Liege or Steua Bucharest). It's possible but I think UEFA is too entrenched with the global appeal of the CL to revert back to something more pure. Besides, if the latter was the intent they should simply take league champions and let the UEFA cup be the larger competition, but TV doesn't want that so... 



> On a stadium front I am sure these developments shall force clubs to do some stadium work so they can compete financially in some way, I think you will probably see Chelsea finally doing something and I reckon these developments will probably push Man U into doing something, Which in hand will push Villa, Spurs, Liverpool, Newcastle, Everton to do something if they want to be able to compete at the top.


Citeh's moves alone won't trigger this, as each club still has it's own financial concerns. Plus, the WC bid will resolve some of these (namely Villa and Newcastle) if England wins the right to host. Further, Man City won't need to expand right away, as they're not routinely selling out and their stadium should be fine for some time. I imagine the expanding of revenues ADUG are considering are global marketing deals, tours, etc.

I'm all for seeing more clubs shake up the oligopoly, but not if it means another step away from being a true club and moving closer towards being a corporate/rich boy plaything.


----------



## Iain1974

UEFA are already a little agitated by the financial clout of the Premier League. It can't be long before the Prem has more revenue than Serie A + La Liga.

Interesting times. Perhaps to reflect the growing dominance of the Premier League we need to see UEFA with an English President? Bobby Robson too old?


----------



## GunnerJacket

Iain1974 said:


> Interesting times. Perhaps to reflect the growing dominance of the Premier League we need to see UEFA with an English President? Bobby Robson too old?


Oh, the wailing and gnashing of teeth that would create. :lol:


----------



## Zeno2

berkshire royal said:


> This is the new stadium that is under construction for Cardiff City last seasons FA Cup runners-up. The stadiums capacity will be just over 25,000 and expansion to 30,000 can be done relatively quickly and cheaply if required. Here are some pics of what it will look like


I'm curious to know how these extra 5.000 seats can be created.


----------



## Kuvvaci

berkshire royal said:


> This is the new stadium that is under construction for Cardiff City last seasons FA Cup runners-up. The stadiums capacity will be just over 25,000 and expansion to 30,000 can be done relatively quickly and cheaply if required. Here are some pics of what it will look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are some pics that we're taken recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's yet another bowl but I like some of the small touches that are being done. At least it will be slightly different from the rest.


wonderful...


----------



## berkshire royal

GunnerJacket said:


> Ideally FIFA or UEFA mandate that each club must be financially sound and independent. ie: No owner/ownership group could use funds from outside the operations of the club to support the club, unless they intend to be paid back with interest. But this might also impact other clubs tied up in more complex ownership situations (corporate structuring and all) and would certainly be a sop to govt. sponsored clubs a la Real Madrid "was." As such I don't know that they'll do it.


I agree a clubs spending should be down to the money its making rather than how much their owner can plow in and they should be stricter with debt no transfers should be done this way a la liverpool and leeds. It would also be good to see rules on ownership similair to Germany where I believe a controling stake of the club must be in the hands of the fans or something along those lines. Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't there a rule in league 1 and league 2 forcing only a certain amount of revenue to be spent on wages (60-80%) Maybe with a bit of work they could introduce this to all levels of football. My only with this would be that it would potentially be even more difficult to knock the rich clubs off the top, this could be slightly alleviated though by having differing bands which clubs fit into according to their income and therefore can spend x amount on wages which would give a bit more room for investment and competition between smaller and bigger clubs, Also I reckon teams should have a maximum number of players it can select for the Premier League(Domestic League) as is done in the CL maybe something like 24 players and infinite home grown players to promote acadamy and young player development. I don't know if this would work or makes sense to anyone, any thoughts?



GunnerJacket said:


> Taking away a CL spot won't do the trick, in this case, and may inadvertently impact the CL by reducing revenue (Liverpool is a bigger draw than, say, Standard Liege or Steua Bucharest). It's possible but I think UEFA is too entrenched with the global appeal of the CL to revert back to something more pure. Besides, if the latter was the intent they should simply take league champions and let the UEFA cup be the larger competition, but TV doesn't want that so...


Yes taking away a CL place would lessen the glamour and revenue but I think that for once a difficult decision needs to be made for the long term good of the game and competition, regaining the traditional status quo of European football where more than teams from 2/3 nations (soon to be 1 at best 2) could win the CL. Taking away that place might not change this but it would certainly help and at the same time would still keep a number of strong teams in the competition. Also UEFA keep coming up with wacky ideas to get greater interest in the UEFA Cup apart from being stupid they will not change anything the biggest issue with the cup is that seldom is there any genuinely big teams in the competition this problem would addressed with my idea. Also in the long term it would have greater interest in both competitions people don’t mind seeing half the quarter/semi final teams being made up of teams from 1 nation but if it continues as it has in recent years it will make the competition less of a spectacle. 

Domestically this would be good as in England the big 4 and in Spain with Real and Barca the teams keep getting richer and richer and the CL is a must for high quality players so therefore the teams who are chasing find it extremely difficult to compete in the transfer market, but if there was a greater chance the big boys would miss out then it might give the smaller teams a greater chance of competing for top players or developing a good team. It would also help to keep decent players in the smaller leagues instead of leaving to go to a bigger league (Arshavin, Pavlyuchenko, Huntelaar etc.) but for me idea to succeed it would also require something along the lines of my ideas for ownership, expenditure and squad size, which would reward quality of management rather than having more money and being a bigger club.



GunnerJacket said:


> Citeh's moves alone won't trigger this, as each club still has it's own financial concerns. Plus, the WC bid will resolve some of these (namely Villa and Newcastle) if England wins the right to host. Further, Man City won't need to expand right away, as they're not routinely selling out and their stadium should be fine for some time. I imagine the expanding of revenues ADUG are considering are global marketing deals, tours, etc.
> 
> I'm all for seeing more clubs shake up the oligopoly, but not if it means another step away from being a true club and moving closer towards being a corporate/rich boy plaything.


I'm not saying it definitely will happen but if there is one thing that pushes this sort of behaviour it is the competition at the top level and a worry that their club won’t be able to compete against their rivals. 
Think about it Chelsea and Man U have to compete somehow with $800billion of assets. And with Abramovich's money running out (if only slightly) and Man U not having an oligarch of sorts they might look to get a burst in their revenue coffers to help them and its hard to make a burst of sorts from merchandising and broadcasting it would be easier to expand their stadiums. Chelsea have talked about building a new stadium or expanding Stamford Bridge but haven't really needed to do so to compete, but with City’s new found wealth if they manage to bring in the talent that Dr Sulaiman Al-Fahim is talking about then they may decide to finally get their stadium issues sorted to give them a way of alleviating the reliance upon Abramovich. At Man U they know they can get more into Old Trafford but thus far haven't needed to expand due to the fact that are the richest in the world and like having a smaller capacity thus inflating demand. But with the new kids on the block offering a unique type of finance and competition Man U might be forced into expanding both regular and executive capacity to get more revenue. 
All it would take is one of these clubs to do this, which would probably set off a chain of other clubs announcing stadium expansions due to the worry of being left behind but we shall see if my theory here is correct.


----------



## berkshire royal

Zeno2 said:


> I'm curious to know how these extra 5.000 seats can be created.


I'm not quite sure but I would guess through an additional tear or extra seating at the back of the stand as has been proposed at a number of other clubs with similair stadiums (Reading + Derby).
I will try and find out though and if i can find the answer I shall post it on here.


----------



## NeilF

Zeno2 said:


> I'm curious to know how these extra 5.000 seats can be created.


At a guess, the stadium will have been built with reinforced foundations, and foundations for further structures at one side of the stadium. Following the construction of the K.C. Stadium in Hull, I would assume that this side would be facing the two-tiered 'main stand' of the current design. As such, the simple plan is to take off the roof of that current stand and simply build out of the foundations already in place, hence why it would be a rapid expansion. 

Certainly, as mentioned, the K.C. Stadium sets a precedent as to how, cost effectively, such foundations can be laid with potential future plans for expansion in place. Whether or not we'll see this expansion in Hull wholly depends on how long City can stay in the Premier League, of course.


----------



## berkshire royal

For those interested here are a few stadium expansions/proposals that I haven't seen mentioned. Not all are set in stone but I have selected some that I can see happening in the future.

Aston Villa - have planning permission to expand Villa Park to 50,000+ seats by expanding the North Stand. But there hasn't been much word on this project recently as far as I’m aware, although I have heard Randy Lerner is keen to expand. Also as it is an Olympic venue it can receive funding for this expansion. Don’t expect this too happen soon but in the next year or two I would expect this too happen as long as attendances stay strong. 









Fulham - Since Fulham's promotion to the Premier League, and the conversion of Craven Cottage to an all-seater stadium, the club have been slowly adding to the capacity of the ground every summer. This is set to continue with a 4,000 seat increase at the Hammersmith End by filling-in the open corners, taking capacity to over 30,000. There also plans to put in executive boxes into the Johnny Haynes Stand. More Info - http://www.fulhamfc.com/Club/News/NewsArticles/2007/October/CottageRelease.aspx

Stoke City - There is potential to expand the Britannia Stadium to just over 30,000 through filling in the corners of the South Stand. There are no set plans at present, but this would change if Stoke can stay in the Premier League.

Championship 
Blackpool - The club is starting work on a new South Stand which will probably mirror half of the stadium that has been done so far the work will be finished in May.

Bristol City - Looking at moving into a new stadium at a recent Fans Forum the clubs chairman showed some early renders for the fans here a few but I am afraid that they are of not very good quality I couldn't get them to work on this page so here is the links
http://img107.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00043copykq9ci4.jpg
http://img395.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00045copyrj3xs3.jpg
http://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00049copywv1ym4.jpg
http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00042copyjh8ki6.jpg

Burnley - Burnley is an ongoing £20m development of Turf Moor. This will involve refurbishing some of the more ramshackle stands, and will see capacity at 22,000 and the new stand will also see a 100 bedroom hotel, 700 seater banqueting suite, 20 executive boxes, a health and fitness club, bar/restaurant and a new pavilion for Burnley Cricket Club. The club is doing the project in two phases the first of these which has planning permission involves a new quadrant being in the corners imbetween two of the stand similar too what has been done at Sheffield United, it will provide the players dressing rooms and hospitality.
For anyone interested I can offer a few links providing a few images and specs of the project. This is because I can’t copy anything off the page unfortunately.
http://www.burnleyfootballclub.premiumtv.co.uk/page/GroundRedevelopmentindex/0,,10413,00.html

Sheffield United - Sheffield United are keen to build up their non-football related income. In light of this, the club are currently building a new hotel at the stadium which is nearly finished. Also the Kop Stand is to be redeveloped and expanded by 3,000 which would make it the biggest kop in the UK I believe the club has sent off for planning permission, and should the club ever be promoted back to the Premier League, the South Stand would be increased by 4,000, to take total capacity to just over 40,000.









Wolves - Have plans to expand to 40,000 here is the link with the early info from Wolves owner Steve Morgan nothing too interesting. This will happen if Wolves can get promoted and stay up in the Premier League.
http://www.expressandstar.com/2008/05/02/shock-plans-for-molineux-rebuild/

League 1
Brighton - new stadium at Falmer 22,000 capacity after years of battle it now has planning permission construction work should start soon. Here are a few images



















Bristol Rovers - In 2007 Bristol Rovers were given permission to redevelop the Memorial Stadium into a 18,500 seat complex, with a hotel and restaurant. Construction is due to begin in 2008 and last until 2010, during which time the club will play at Whaddon Road in Cheltenham. Last I checked the project got delayed for a year. Here is an image of the proposal not sure if these are right they change regularly 










Oldham Athletic - Oldham Athletic are currently, as of August 2008, renovating the North Broadway stand of Boundary Park The renovations are expected to take approximately 16 months to complete and will raise Boundary Park capacity to 16,000. I couldn't find any decent sized pics but here is the link from the official page with some more info http://www.oldhamathletic.premiumtv.co.uk/page/GroundRedevelopment/0,,10337,00.html

Southend United - Southend plan to move to a new stadium by 2010 the new stadium has planning permission and would have a capacity of 22,000 here is a few images 









Link to the official web page with more info + pics - http://www.southendunited.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewStadium/0,,10444,00.html

There is a few more in the lower leagues but I cant be bothered to do them as there is loads but if anyone is interested I would be happy to provide some information.


----------



## bing222

Cool Thanks


----------



## Wengisco

I like the stadium, no doubt Cardiff needs a bigger stadium if they want to compete with the really big boys, and make it in the PL, does it have a set date for completion?


----------



## berkshire royal

^^
The stadium has been designed so that expansion can be relatively cheap and easy but first of all Cardiff need to get promoted and establish themselves in the Premier League, there is definitely potential for Cardiff to get 40,000 attendances it’s the only professional football team in Glamorgan and one of three in Wales, Glamorgan has a population of 2million so there is definitely a large potential fan base. 
But that’s the problem half with English stadium proposals they are all reliant upon teams performances if it wasn’t then there would be a lot more going on, as good as every team in the championship have stadium plans which rely upon promotion and survival in the Premier League and as everyone knows it isn't that easy. 

The stadium is set to be completed in time for the beginning of the 2009-2010 season, the capacity will be 26,500. The stadium at first was going to have a stupid capacity of 50,000+ but when it got planning permission it was for a capacity of 30,000 but it was dropped to reduce costs. The stadium construction will cost £29million.


----------



## berkshire royal

Here is 2 rugby stadiums that are under construction. Firstly Llanelli Scarlets of the Magners League in Rugby Union. The stadium will have a capacity of 14,340 and will cost £23million it is due to be open for 15th Novermber 2008 here are a few renders.


















Secondly the City of Salford Stadium for the Salford City Reds of the European Super League. The stadium will have a capacity of around 20,000 and is expected to be open for the 2010 season. 










Sorry I don't know how to make that picture smaller.


----------



## ClishMaclaver

On the Wolves front, That article is quite old and things have progressed significantly. Plans will be released in the coming months on how the stadium will be developed. It is widely evisaged that the pitch will be sunk accomodating almost 8,000 more seats while a new grandstand will be built which will see the demise of the current Steve Bull. The famous southbank will likely be enlarged later with the northbank. 


Taken just a couple weeks back



> *Morgan vow for Molineux rebuild*
> 
> 
> *:banana:*
> 
> Morgan’s options include refurbishment of the existing stands, ‘digging down’ to increase capacity and bring fans closer to the pitch.
> 
> He has all but ruled out extending the capacity into the two corners at the North Bank end of the ground, because of construction difficulties.
> 
> The chairman insists he is in the project for the long haul.
> 
> He said; “We’re not yet at the stage when we’re ready to say anything definitive publicly but we’re certainly taking the plans forward.”
> 
> “We’re getting very much further down the line and in the next month or two we’ll finalise our plans.
> 
> “I’ve always wanted to bring the fans closer to the pitch. What we’ve done in lengthening the pitch by two and a half metres either side already looks better.
> 
> “While it’s nowhere near what I’d want, it’s a step in the right direction.
> 
> He added: “It’s certainly a long term project. If we’re talking about new stand development, as part of an almost wider urban development plan for the site, – and I’m using the word ‘if’ because existing refurbishment is still very much a consideration – then it’s a possibility.
> 
> “We’ve got wasted space inside the stadium. There are so many possibilities. As a builder myself, there are often very practical reasons why you can’t go down Route A. So you have to go down Route B or C.
> 
> “For example, in the North Bank, the two towers either end were put in to save £50,000. So at present we can never fill in the corners, because those towers instantly block your view.
> 
> “So if we did make it to the Premier League and wanted to increase the capacity, we have to rule out filling those two corners in.”
> 
> Morgan believes investment in the team will continue with money spent on the ground.
> 
> He said: “The reality is you try and take them both forward. We can only invest in the team and the rest is up to the guys.
> 
> “What we can do is look into all the options with the stadium and hopefully take the stadium forward.”


----------



## Kuvvaci

how many big athletics stadium are there in England?


----------



## CharlieP

None.


----------



## Kuvvaci

so Olympic stadium will be the first one.

how about the small size athletics stadiums?


----------



## CharlieP

The largest athletic stadia in England are:

Crystal Palace National Sports Centre - 15,500 seats
Gateshead International Stadium - 11,800 seats
Alexander Stadium, Birmingham - 7,600 seats
Regional Athletics Arena, Manchester - 6,178 seats

Crystal Palace can seat 24,000 for major events using temporary seating, and Withdean Stadium in Brighton has a capacity of 8,850 using temporary seating, as it is currently home to a soccer club.


----------



## Chimaera

CharlieP said:


> The largest athletic stadia in England are:
> 
> Crystal Palace National Sports Centre - 15,500 seats
> Gateshead International Stadium - 11,800 seats
> Alexander Stadium, Birmingham - 7,600 seats
> Regional Athletics Arena, Manchester - 6,178 seats
> 
> Crystal Palace can seat 24,000 for major events using temporary seating, and Withdean Stadium in Brighton has a capacity of 8,850 using temporary seating, as it is currently home to a soccer club.


You're forgetting the biggest one: Don Valley Stadium, Sheffield - 25,000 seats


----------



## Kuvvaci

thank you for the answers... could you show some pix?


----------



## CharlieP

Chimaera said:


> You're forgetting the biggest one: Don Valley Stadium, Sheffield - 25,000 seats


Arsecrackers! So I am.


----------



## berkshire royal

Here are some of the latest pictures of the new cardiff stadium. 










You can compare the new stadium with Ninian Park in this pic









Here is how the seating will look


----------



## Alonzo Harris

Still seems a little bit paltry tbh


----------



## Gherkin

Well at the moment it is. There's plenty of room for future expansion however.


----------



## berkshire royal

Sheffield United will be submitting a planning permission application for a proposed stadium expansion which will take capacity past 35,000. The club will submit the application later this month. It is expected that planning permission will be received in time for work to begin by the end of the season. 
The expansion will involve adding 3,200 seats to the back of the Kop which will make it the largest single tier Kop in England taking it's capacity to 13,500 a full 1,000 bigger then the Kop at Anfield. Their will also be numerous over works i.e. filling in the areas in and around Brammel Lane with numerous centres for non matchday revenue (offices, flats, community facilities etc.) and a general modernisation of the stand with a new roof in place and improved concourse areas.
More information and pictures can be found at the links below 

http://www.sufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/BramallLane/0,,10418~1409834,00.html

http://www.sufc.premiumtv.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10418~1176287,00.html


----------



## JimB

GunnerJacket said:


> The shallow tier (The Groves 2nd worst feature after that abysmal FIFA preferred distance from the pitch. :bash is simply a matter of maximizing the seating and an attempt to bring the upper seats that much closer. Anyway, Yes, Emirates can be expanded but it will take money and some improvements to the train system that hasn't been completed yet (to my knowledge). Depending on the option pursued it won't be graceful, but it is possible. Very modest additions could re-design the support of the existing roof and fill in the upper corners, though that would hurt light and airflow that contributes to the health of the pitch and internal air quality, necessitating more circulating fans, etc. In discussing with other architects, including a lowly peon from HOK we've theorized that the most cost effective approach would be a one-time investment in lifting the roof up and adding upward to the existing top tier, keeping the same form except on the northern end where sunlight isn't a factor. Probably could yield something close to 77-80k total before infringing on the airspace above the rail lines. If they are permitted to build over those lines I'm told the footprint could sustain close to 90k, depending on how it's done.
> 
> There was a measure about height restrictions built into the code for this stadium, but I'm told they're relational, meaning it was tied to the overall size of the stadium as originally proposed. As the stadium has become an established use and surrounding development and transport has been adjusted to accommodate, a new maximum could be proposed for a larger facility, knowing what it would bring to the club and the community.
> 
> All of this is moot until Highbury is paid for, Arsenal completes their other land development commitments to Islington and the trnansport improvements have been made to allow such capacities. Plus it will cost a lot of money. Adding the additional 17k as originally proposed by us laymen architects would likely cost approximately 150M GBP, so as to work around the season schedule. Or so I'm told. My cousins in Islington (last year, prior to word of WHL renovations) said the expansion would be about 70% likely if it secured World Cup matches in 2018.
> 
> Take it for what it's worth.


I can't see any relationship between improvements to the transport infrastructure and the allowable height of the stadium (unless the council are directly relating height to capacity or unless they are planning a public helicoptor service!).

And it always seemed to me that the dipping roof design would make increasing capacity (by the obvious measure of filling in the wavy, top tier corners) unnecessarily complicated and expensive.

I'm also doubtful as to that World Cup incentive. It hardly seems worth it to commit to such a major investment just for the sake of three or four World Cup games.


----------



## CharlieP

JimB said:


> Hull RFC rugby league club also plays at the KC stadium and their colours are black and white, iirc.
> 
> That's probably why black is the dominant colour (appropriate to both the FC and RFC home colours) occasionally interspersed with splashes of white and amber.


You mean Hull FC rugby league club - Hull has Hull FC (rugby league) and Hull City FC (soccer), just as Leicester has Leicester FC (rugby union) and Leicester City FC (soccer)...


----------



## berkshire royal

This is from an Aston Villa forum where the Executive Director of Aston Villa General Charles Krulak writes on this forum answering questions from the fans on a number of issues. I found this question regarding stadium expansion in the future. 



> With the news of Spurs new 60,000 seater stadium being announced today, football stadia are in the spotlight again.
> 
> Im led to believe that planning permission is already granted for some redevelopment of the North Stand along with the filling in of the corners around VP to bring the capacity up to around 51,000, granted at the time of the construction of the Trinity Rd Stand, and that this is going to be partly funded through the 2012 Olympics.
> 
> Although were not even filling capacity now at 43k, crowds at VP are surely only going to grow steadily over years to come thanks to the way that the club is being run, both pitch side and on the corporate side.
> 
> 51k seats at this moment in time sounds like an awful lot of seats to fill, but if you had asked if Man U 15 years ago if they would be needing a 70k+ seater stadium in little over a decade they would have thought you were 1 can short of a 6 pack.
> 
> Do you think it would be feasable to turn away from any corner-filling and instead replace the North Stand with a large stand-alone structure that would still take capacity to the 50k+ needed for the Olympics, but also be an impressive piece of architecture that would really set VP from so many other run-of-the-mill stadiums that are around today?
> 
> This would then leave the option open to expand further, by filling the corners in at a later date, should this be needed.
> 
> Keep up the good work


And the answer 



> As I have indicated before, we have commissioned a well known group to look at the overall development of Villa Park...not just the stadium. This group will make recommendations and Randy and the Board will determine how we press forward. All options are being looked at...enclosing corners would only be considered as one of the options and not necessarily a done deal or the way to proceed. As soon as we have determined the final direction, we will let the fans know.


As far as I know the group commissioned are HOK. Hopefully we won't have to wait to soon to see some renders, I really hope they keep the 4 individual stands it really would look worse if the corners we're filled in.


----------



## berkshire royal

I remember that there was once a statement from Mr Abramovich himself saying that he wants to build the best stadium in the world for Chelsea, this was around 2 years ago. I think that they will build eventually but it won't be Abramovich funded it will be funded by the sale of Stamford Bridge, Abramovich has lost a fair bit of money in the credit crisis so doesn't have the liquid funds to plow money into a new stadium. 
Another big issue that Chelsea would have to deal with if they moved is that they would have to change names if they leave Stamford Bridge, what do you reckon the name will be changed to Chelsea AFC, FC Chelsea, Chelski, Chelsea Blues?


----------



## andysimo123

Goolay-Roubley said:


> London comes up trumps again. What a sporting city the place is. Now. Imagine the plans that Chelsea will put forward within the next year. I wouldn't be suprised if they go to 80,000.


Chelsea have problems with moving grounds. Its not a case of just moving. They need a new name as Roman doesn't own it and he can't own it. Size is the least of their worries.


----------



## andysimo123

JimB said:


> To be fair, I think Abramovich has done alright out of his investment. Remember, he bought Chelsea for a mere £60 million. Sure, he's since invested a further £500 million (?) but I would guess that Chelsea is now worth north of £700 million.
> 
> And if they did decide to move to a new stadium, the sale of the Stamford Bridge site (including the existing hotels etc) would pay for much of the new stadium, I'd guess.


Roman pays the bills(£100+ Million a season) so if Chelsea are sold on, they need to be owned by another Billionaire who will do the same thing. If not we'll quickly see another Leeds United/Blackburn type thing. Chelsea can't be profitable at their current level, even with a big ground.


----------



## andysimo123

berkshire royal said:


> I remember that there was once a statement from Mr Abramovich himself saying that he wants to build the best stadium in the world for Chelsea, this was around 2 years ago. I think that they will build eventually but it won't be Abramovich funded it will be funded by the sale of Stamford Bridge, Abramovich has lost a fair bit of money in the credit crisis so doesn't have the liquid funds to plow money into a new stadium.
> Another big issue that Chelsea would have to deal with if they moved is that they would have to change names if they leave Stamford Bridge, what do you reckon the name will be changed to Chelsea AFC, FC Chelsea, Chelski, Chelsea Blues?


If Roman doesn't fund it, no one will. Roman doesn't own the ground Chelsea Pitch Owners plc own it along with the Chelsea FC name. You then need to buy another site(in London that isn't cheap) and then build the thing(£100 millions). If Chelsea FC move they aren't Chelsea FC anymore. You then have the legal problems that come with changing the name. Is it the same club? Can someone else use the Chelsea FC name? If Chelsea pick a new name can they use the name Chelsea AFC? The Owners of Chelsea FC could take some sort of legal action against that. There are major problems before they can even pick a site. Money and ownership. Also Roman can't buy the stadium or the name.


----------



## berkshire royal

^^
Its for those reasons that you noted that I don't believe Chelsea will either look to expand/ move stadium. They will only move/expand if a number of their rival's move/expand their respective stadiums. At the moment Chelsea are losing loads despite having an extremely high revenue, so for now Abramovich is probably looking for the deficit to go down before he looks to invest in a new stadium and even he will only invest in expansion if Man U, Liverpool, Arsenal, Man City, Spurs, Real Madrid, Juventus etc. have greater revenues then them.


----------



## Columbus

*Elland Road East Stand Development*

At the moment it isn't viable to knock the other samller stands down and build new larger ones, if the England World cup bid is serious then Ken Bates has promised to re-develop the West Stand. This development is of the current largest East stand invlving a hotel and new club megastore and other shops.

Before:









After:


TonyYeboah said:


>





TonyYeboah said:


>


----------



## TheFly

berkshire royal said:


> ^^
> Its for those reasons that you noted that I don't believe Chelsea will either look to expand/ move stadium. They will only move/expand if a number of their rival's move/expand their respective stadiums. At the moment Chelsea are losing loads despite having an extremely high revenue, so for now Abramovich is probably looking for the deficit to go down before he looks to invest in a new stadium and even he will only invest in expansion if Man U, Liverpool, Arsenal, Man City, Spurs, Real Madrid, Juventus etc. have greater revenues then them.


Chelsea's fans are, erm, slightly fickle shall we say. When City start gazumping their players over the next 5 years where will they be? The players Chelsea sign have, post the immediate Kenyon knicking the Fergie list, been hardly courted outside of West London by the big boys of European footy.

This summers signings of a relative unknown full-back (for a daft price again!) and Deco were hardly in the Berbatov/Ronaldinho/Ronaldo bid category of world superstars.

Chelsea should concentrate on expanding their ground to 50,000+ asap to help build more of an atmosphere otherwise they will always be considered a `small' club by the worlds elite players.


----------



## GunnerJacket

JimB said:


> I can't see any relationship between improvements to the transport infrastructure and the allowable height of the stadium (unless the council are *directly relating height to capacity* or unless they are planning a public helicoptor service!).


This (highlighted) is what I was told. No way to know for sure until expansion is formally considered, however.


> And it always seemed to me that the dipping roof design would make increasing capacity (by the obvious measure of filling in the wavy, top tier corners) unnecessarily complicated and expensive.


Any roof (shy of cheap fabric) would complicate the expansion. The concave feature was a measure of the height restrictions and as a sound damper to minimize the impact of event noise on the surrounding neighborhood.


> I'm also doubtful as to that World Cup incentive. It hardly seems worth it to commit to such a major investment just for the sake of three or four World Cup games.


It's hardly a deal maker/breaker, but this can be a factor. It's likely a minimum of 3 sold out events, plus additional tourism and exposure by simply being related to the event. Chances are it could yield several million pounds of profit - found money as opposed to not hosting the event. As such, if Arsenal were even considering an expansion around that time frame, one that assured their participation would only mean more possible revenue and exposure than one not involving the World Cup. And surely the folks at Tottenham know that as well. I've no doubt they'll stretch their budgets to try and sell the new WHL as the better option than the Grove because of the benefits the WC exposure could bring.


----------



## trmather

TheFly said:


> This summers signings of a relative unknown full-back (for a daft price again!) and Deco were hardly in the Berbatov/Ronaldinho/Ronaldo bid category of world superstars.


I'm sorry but I'm a United fan and saying the Berbatov is better than Deco is just plain wrong.


----------



## Details

Cardiff City Stadium update:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/m4morris/sets/72157608464999913/with/2982241329/


----------



## michał_

Chelsea move to Battersea?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...n-Abramovich-attempts-to-expand-Football.html

I've checked on google maps, it's quite close and the place looks nice for a development...


----------



## NeilF

It's further than it looks - about 2 miles as the crow flies and about three miles by the roads. When you think of the massive fuss kicked up by Everton fans about moving five miles away, it's possible to see why this may not be a popular move for Chelsea fans. 

It would make an excellent site for redevelopment, although I'm not sure exactly where on the site the stadium would go? The space to the south of the power station is about 270m by 150m, which would be much to small for a 75,000 all-seater, so I'd assume some demolition work would be required to the east of the power station. Even then, you're still looking at a site of 250m by 250m, which isn't massive but probably big enough. The Millennium Stadium has a footprint of about 200m by 225m, while Old Trafford is about 240m by 200m. That said, both of those stadia have been criticised for scant legroom at times. 

I think a 75k stadium on this site would be very tight but it would be a lovely site for a stadium.


----------



## michał_

NeilF said:


> It's further than it looks - about 2 miles as the crow flies and about three miles by the roads. When you think of the massive fuss kicked up by Everton fans about moving five miles away, it's possible to see why this may not be a popular move for Chelsea fans.
> 
> It would make an excellent site for redevelopment, although I'm not sure exactly where on the site the stadium would go? The space to the south of the power station is about 270m by 150m, which would be much to small for a 75,000 all-seater, so I'd assume some demolition work would be required to the east of the power station. Even then, you're still looking at a site of 250m by 250m, which isn't massive but probably big enough. The Millennium Stadium has a footprint of about 200m by 225m, while Old Trafford is about 240m by 200m. That said, both of those stadia have been criticised for scant legroom at times.
> 
> I think a 75k stadium on this site would be very tight but it would be a lovely site for a stadium.


3 miles is definately what I consider "quite close", especially for London  It's hard to find anything big enough any closer to the stadium.
By the way - is the power station still in use? It looks dead - if so, are there any plans to refurbish it into... anything?


----------



## NeilF

If I'm right, the power station is Grade II listed but is in a pretty bad way at the moment and is on the Buildings at Risk Register. According to Wikipedia, there are some redevelopment plans but nothing solid and, seemingly, nothing popular.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battersea_power_station#Redevelopment_plans


----------



## mihai_alex

michał_;27783654 said:


> Chelsea move to Battersea?
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...n-Abramovich-attempts-to-expand-Football.html
> 
> I've checked on google maps, it's quite close and the place looks nice for a development...


I hope they don't,Stamford Bridge is one of the greatest stadiums in the world.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Not again HOK hno:
I mean i really like HOK projects, but 3 HOK stadiums in 1 city is too much.
But 75,000 sounds good


----------



## RobH

http://www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~1448876,00.html

Club have denied it completely:

Chelsea Football Club has issued the following statement in response to a story in The Observer newspaper today (Sunday) saying the club is considering building a new stadium in Battersea.

The statement said:

'This story is total nonsense. Chelsea is not actively considering moving to this site in Battersea.

'Chelsea has been linked with a whole host of high profile sites in London before, including this one.

'We are approached on a regular basis by developers and others with a commercial interest in driving up the price of property.

'The architects HOK have not been commissioned by Chelsea to build a stadium and do not work for the club. Their approach was unsolicited.

'Chelsea's position on stadium development is very clear. We will not be considering moving away from our present stadium until all possibilities of redeveloping Stamford Bridge are exhausted.

'Most people are well aware of the difficulties involved in redeveloping Stamford Bridge.'


----------



## bigbossman

Battersea is just about still a working class area despite alot of gentrification and is definately in the heart of chelsea support, just over the river from actual CHELSEA, not FULHAM where the club currently play, so for me would be a logical move, afterall they are a south west london club, not a west london club.

Chelsea need to do this so not to just be a blackburn esq toy when the money tries up. to provide some sort of sustainability or legacy from the good times.


----------



## ccfc-4-life

id love the idea of a huge club in south london, seeing as football in north london dominates atm.


----------



## NeilF

www.sercan.de said:


> Not again HOK hno:
> I mean i really like HOK projects, but 3 HOK stadiums in 1 city is too much.
> But 75,000 sounds good


HOK are also doing the Olympic Stadium, are they not? Not sure about the new White Hart Lane but if they ended up with that and the new Chelsea stadium, it could potentially be FIVE HOK stadia in one city :nuts:


----------



## RobH

Ken Shuttleworth is the cheif architect behind the New WHL - plans for which we'll see on Friday.


----------



## bigbossman

ccfc-4-life said:


> id love the idea of a huge club in south london, seeing as football in north london dominates atm.


Theoretically Chelsea is in south london and so is fulham, they have SW post codes, they are just not south of the river, most of there fans come from there though


----------



## ccfc-4-life

bigbossman said:


> Theoretically Chelsea is in south london and so is fulham, they have SW post codes, they are just not south of the river, most of there fans come from there though


sorry i actually meant south of the river, i'll be clearer next time


----------



## GunnerJacket

bigbossman said:


> Chelsea need to do this so not to just be a blackburn esq toy when the money tries up. to provide some sort of sustainability or legacy from the good times.


SOme of us would rather the club indeed dry up and blow away, giving other, more worthy fan groups (Fulham, Charlton...), the chance to see their club prosper and lure fans. 

I'd even rather see Chelsea reduced to permanent middling status than see s**** relegated! :nuts:


----------



## Gölenn

It remembers me Venturi..


----------



## RobH

GunnerJacket said:


> SOme of us would rather the club indeed dry up and blow away, giving other, more worthy fan groups (Fulham, Charlton...), the chance to see their club prosper and lure fans.
> 
> I'd even rather see Chelsea reduced to permanent middling status than see s**** relegated! :nuts:


I'm sure you would; the influx of new money into football has probably hit 4rsen4l harder than any other current top-flight club and has the potential to keep doing so.

Arsenal were building to become the undisputed top London club until Abromovich came along. They were about to see the start of the construction of the swankiest new stadium in town, were at the peak of the Wenger years - a couple of FA cups and league titles had just been won - whilst a number of mediocre managers were coming and going at Chelsea; Gullit, Vialli, Ranieri. Spurs and West Ham were nowhere to be seen.

Chelsea undoubtedly stole your thunder.

There's a bigger danger though and that will come from the second bottomless pit; the one in the blue side of Manchester. Whilst the blue side of London stole your thunder, City's potential rise could see Arsenal being knocked out of the Champions League spots. That could be terrible for your club and not only in a footballing sense.

I have to say, though I have a natural dislike for Arsenal, I have a huge amount of respect for the way the club is managed financially. It is ironic that arguably the most financially astute club in the league could be harmed the most by the financially wreckless and unsustainable ventures we're now seeing.


----------



## JimB

RobH said:


> I have to say, though I have a natural dislike for Arsenal, I have a huge amount of respect for the way the club is managed financially. It is ironic that arguably the most financially astute club in the league could be harmed the most by the financially wreckless and unsustainable ventures we're now seeing.


Yes, it is ironic that the better managed a club is, the less likely it is to win the billionaire lottery.

Man Utd - a fantastically well run club with a huge, worldwide fan base....put into a massive £800 million debt by a man who has contributed nothing but who is, instead, using Man Utd's success to make him a huge profit.

Liverpool - likewise, with Hicks and Gillette.

Arsenal - a victim of their own success. Why should a multi billionaire pay £800 million for Arsenal when they can buy another club (on which to lavish their billions) for so much less?

Spurs - likewise, why buy a financially well run club like Spurs for £350 million or so when a club like West Ham would cost a third as much?

On the flip side:

Chelsea - massively in debt; a matter of days away from going into administration before Abramovich bought the club for a bargain basement £60 million.

Man City - also heavily in debt and owned by a businessman who is a fugitive from his country.

Newcastle and West Ham (two equally poorly run clubs) are rumoured to be next in line for big middle eastern investment.


----------



## flierfy

RobH said:


> There's a bigger danger though and that will come from the second bottomless pit; the one in the blue side of Manchester. Whilst the blue side of London stole your thunder, City's potential rise could see Arsenal being knocked out of the Champions League spots. That could be terrible for your club and not only in a footballing sense.


Man City is no thread. And I doubt it will be one. The wealth of their owner doesn't necessarily mean they have endless funds. And even if they have the money they haven't spend it wisely yet. Buying strikers gets you nowhere near the top of the table. To get there you need defenders.


----------



## RobH

Do you really believe someone with that amount of money bought the club with the intention of doing anything other than what Abramovich did at Chelsea? The first few days of their ownership were as stark a sign as you'll ever see of an owner's intentions. With the money they've got, it's more than likely they'll find the right formula to crack the top four.

Man City is no threat at the moment but I think you'd have to be naive to think they won't be in the future.


----------



## JimB

RobH said:


> Do you really believe someone with that amount of money bought the club with the intention of doing anything other than what Abramovich did at Chelsea? The first few days of their ownership were as stark a sign as you'll ever see of an owner's intentions. With the money they've got, it's more than likely they'll find the right formula to crack the top four.
> 
> Man City is no threat at the moment but I think you'd have to be naive to think they won't be in the future.


Indeed.

Man City broke the British transfer record when they bought Robinho, for crying out loud! They outmuscled Chelsea, of all clubs, to secure him.

It may take a few seasons of gradual improvement before they are able to attract a team full of top level players but there won't be many players, in the near future, who dismiss Man City's interest as casually as Dimitar Berbatov did on transfer deadline day.

Watch out for City over the next two transfer windows. I think it almost certain that they will become THE biggest spenders in world football, by a considerable margin.


----------



## GunnerJacket

RobH said:


> Arsenal were building to become the undisputed top London club until Abromovich came along.


Despite my dreaming I'm confident no one team could ever claim London. Simply too large and too diverse for one team to pull far away from the others. I also suspect Londoners as a whole wouldn't appreciate it, seeing it a slight to the other clubs. Heck, London has accounted for an average of, what, almost 1/4 teams in the PL since it was created?! 



> There's a bigger danger though and that will come from the second bottomless pit; the one in the blue side of Manchester. Whilst the blue side of London stole your thunder, City's potential rise could see Arsenal being knocked out of the Champions League spots. That could be terrible for your club and not only in a footballing sense.


First off, I'm typically not one of those fans that says "we" or "mine" in reference to the team. Not in this sense, anyway, so no one stole "my" thunder. More importantly, my discontent with these situations is that these clubs are allowed to be subsidized in fashions only possible through extremely wealthy owners. I view it as a violation of sporting principle that the FA, UEFA and FIFA should prohibit. (ie: Only spend money you made or could pay back in normal banking terms). Allowing this behavior is simply encouraging the same, which makes a mockery of traditional ownership and insults the smaller clubs by simply using them as fodder for the select power clubs. It's bad enough league and European revenues foster disparity among clubs, this is an open approval for a caste system. But I digress.

As to the abilities of Citeh, they have a few things going against them compared to Chelsea, including the location (Manc. vs London) and the shadow of ManU. To say nothing of the fact that when Chelsea made their jump there wasn't an established 4th power entrenched in European play. Now there is. So while Citeh certainly has the ability to make a similar jump they'll have to fight all the harder to do it. 

Lastly, who's to say Arsenal will be the side that falls if Citeh does make the climb? ManU and Pool are closer to financial distress than the Gunners, moreso after 2010 (or so) when Arsenal closes out the Highbury renovations, and RA may finally realize the investment isn't worth it anymore at Chelsea. As they say, that's why they play the game.


----------



## Iain1974

If Spurs really do have solid plans, and over the years I've learn't to be skeptical, for 60,000 odd seats in a shiny new stadium.

Doesn't that put pressure and lots of it on Chelsea to improve or move?

West Ham have presumably put their relocation plans on the back burner for the time being, but supposing they were to pull off a move, say to the Olympic (for example) wouldn't competition dictate that Chelsea have to move with the times?


----------



## ccfc-4-life

there needs to be a wage cap installed for the premier league, that way the league would be more competitive and interesting...


----------



## flierfy

RobH said:


> *Do you really believe someone with that amount of money bought the club with the intention of doing anything other than what Abramovich did at Chelsea?* The first few days of their ownership were as stark a sign as you'll ever see of an owner's intentions. With the money they've got, it's more than likely they'll find the right formula to crack the top four.
> 
> Man City is no threat at the moment but I think you'd have to be naive to think they won't be in the future.


Yes I do. They don't spend money just because they have it. And even if they do there is still a huge gap to bridge to the 4 on top. I suspect these Arab investors underestimate quite like many other the task of breaking through the glass ceiling. It is an uphill struggle against an established cast that will do anything to ward this offence.
As soon as they realise what it really means to break into the top 4 they might aim lower and settle for some profitable midtable finishes. They are businessmen after all.


----------



## JimB

GunnerJacket said:


> More importantly, my discontent with these situations is that these clubs are allowed to be subsidized in fashions only possible through extremely wealthy owners. I view it as a violation of sporting principle that the FA, UEFA and FIFA should prohibit. (ie: Only spend money you made or could pay back in normal banking terms). Allowing this behavior is simply encouraging the same, which makes a mockery of traditional ownership and insults the smaller clubs by simply using them as fodder for the select power clubs. It's bad enough league and European revenues foster disparity among clubs, this is an open approval for a caste system. But I digress.


I share your concern and frustration at the inherent unfairness of Chelsea's and Man City's sudden and unearned elevation to football superpower status. It shouldn't be allowed in any properly self regulated sport. Indeed, it makes a mockery of the very notion of sporting ideals.

But in the interests of consistency, it is only fair that we should remember that Arsenal only became a club of real significance because of the wealth of Sir Henry Norris immediately before and after the First World War.

The similarities to Chelsea begin with the fact that Woolwich Arsenal had gone into liquidation before Norris rescued them in 1910. And without Norris' massive subsequent investment, Arsenal would never have been able to abandon their Woolwich roots and to build what eventually became, at Highbury, the finest and most lavish club stadium in England.

Even if Woolwich Arsenal hadn't needed saving from liquidation, it is likely that they would have continued to struggle to attract even half as many fans to their games as the far better supported, back in those days, Chelsea and Spurs. Without the move to the new area of London, with its greater concentration of potential fans, and without the building of the grand new stadium, there is little chance that Arsenal would have gone on to such success in the 1930's and to establish themselves as one of England's elite clubs. (I'll mention nothing of the fact that Norris was also known to have used his wealth to make illegal payments to players and was, furthermore, strongly suspected of offering massive bribes to get Arsenal promoted to the First Division!).

The move to north London and the building of Highbury is all history now, of course, and it is rightly not a history that is persistently regurgitated (other than by a few bitter Tottenham fans!) in order to diminish Arsenal's current status and recent achievements. So, as much as it might stick in the throat, we can't condemn Chelsea or Man City for merely following a similar path (though on a different scale) to that which, many years ago, led Arsenal to footballing superpower status.


----------



## JimB

flierfy said:


> Yes I do. They don't spend money just because they have it. And even if they do there is still a huge gap to bridge to the 4 on top. *I suspect these Arab investors underestimate quite like many other the task of breaking through the glass ceiling*. It is an uphill struggle against an established cast that will do anything to ward this offence.
> As soon as they realise what it really means to break into the top 4 they might aim lower and settle for some profitable midtable finishes. They are businessmen after all.


Seems to me that you are underestimating these Arab investors - (who are, in effect, the Abu Dhabi royal family). They have a net worth, depending on the day's exchange rates, of something in the region of half a trillion pounds. Yes........half a trillion. They control 10% of the world's known oil reserves. Yes.....10%.

Consequently, I hardly think that they will be interested in the miniscule profits that a mid table Man City could generate. This is all about pride and prestige - not piffling little profits to be made from Premiership football.

We already know that these investors bought Man City as a vehicle to promote Abu Dhabi. Their spokesman, Sulaiman al-Fahim, has said as much. There is a huge rivalry between Abu Dhabi and Dubai. The latter, in the guise of DIC, has been sniffing around Liverpool for a few years now and is almost certainly looking at other English clubs. Abu Dhabi (which is the bigger and richer of the two) resents the fact that Dubai is mistakenly seen by most uninformed observers as the principal Emirates state. They are determined, therefore, to do their utmost to ensure that their Premiership club becomes the biggest and most prestigious in the world. Money no object.

If you've read or listened to the comments by Sulaiman al-Fahim, you'll know that he has promised huge investment over the next few years and a stellar line up of new signings. I see no reason to doubt him. Robinho is just the beginning. Who knows how long it will take City to crack the top four? Not long, I suspect. After all, Everton and Spurs have come close in recent years without enjoying a fraction of Man City's new found financial might.

And once they are there, the sky's the limit. And no one - not even Roman Abramovich - will be able to keep up with them.


----------



## GunnerJacket

JimB said:


> But in the interests both of consistency and of getting this thread back on topic (I accept my share of the blame for my earlier post veering off the subject of stadiums), it is only fair that we should remember that Arsenal only became a club of real significance because of the wealth of Sir Henry Norris immediately before and after the First World War.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, but first recall there were plenty of other circumstances involving Arsenal's struggles, including some major dents in resources and personnel due exactly to the war. Further, regarding the suspected dealings you're alluding to when Arsenal was promoted, that was a time when football was heavily political and woefully managed. I'm not exempting Arsenal from suspicion, but let's not paint them as mongers run amock!  :nuts:

As to the Chelsea paralell, I'd agree if Abromovich simply made an investment in the clubs facilities and a 1 time stipend for players. Continued sponsorship at this level is, IMO, downright heinous. The man has "gifted" the club enough money to buy other PL teams, or even entire smaller leagues. Given that Chelsea already had formidable resources, it smacks in the face of fair play. A far cry from moves just to sustain themselves as a club.

I'd feel better about this as well if Bates hadn't recoiled and landed Leeds in trouble. Leeds fans are being punished while "poor" west London enjoys gluttony. hno:


----------



## bigbossman

i hope with chelsea and tottenham planning big stadiums that we pull our finger out and at least examine the possibility of increase the groves capacity. We need to have the biggest stadium in London not one of the pack! That is Arsenal BTW


----------



## GunnerJacket

bigbossman said:


> I hope chelsea do build this stadium, as i said previously they need a legacy for their success.


I'd say the legacy is the economic strife in Russia caused by Moscow's corporate oligarchs, but that's just me...



bigbossman said:


> i hope with chelsea and tottenham planning big stadiums that we pull our finger out and at least examine the possibility of increase the groves capacity. We need to have the biggest stadium in London not one of the pack! That is Arsenal BTW


Fan support figures from last year suggest that should be the case, and several articles as recently as this year have suggested Arsenal's admins are casually exploring options. But nothing will be seriously considered until transport conditions are improved, Highbury is resolved, Arsenal's other redevelopment obligations are fulfilled and the economic crunch is over. I'm standing by my prediction that something will be formally and openly discussed about 2011, once Highbury is essentially sold off and the 2018 World Cup picture is made clearer, at which point Arsenal will explore a one time expansion to the mid 70k's. 

One man's guess, anyway. :cheers:


----------



## RobH

That makes sense. Arsenal are already raking in £3m per game, it's not like they have to rush to a decision. I think waiting for the economic climate to become clearer and sorting out existing projects is sensible.

TBH, if it weren't for the World Cup I would probably have guessed at Arsenal staying at 60,000 for a decade or so before ripping the roof off thier stadium for further exansion. If England are awarded 2018 in 2011 then I reckon something may be rushed through by the Arsenal board.


----------



## bigbossman

wouldn't a second london stadium for a world cup more likely be in the south or east of the city for balance??

Personally i think the transport problems are overblown,maybe a towpath beside the railway taking you up to finsbury park should be explored. 

Highbury coped with bigger gates in it's day and the transport infrastructure which no doubt was more heavily used didn't buckle without the victoria line


----------



## guns and cannons

What the emirates has over most stadia in london is its potential transportation links. After Highbury Square development and the development at Queensland Road are completed, I think Arsenal fc's next "Project" should be to look into sorting out Holloway Road and Caledonian Road tube stations as well as Drayton Park Railway station. This will bring to 6 the number of stations serving the emirates and all the surrounding developments if you add Arsenal, Highbury & Islington and Finsbury Park stations. Only then, realistically, can arsenal go back for planning permission for an increase in capacity of the emirates to 75,000.


----------



## 1878EFC

JimB said:


> Not long, I suspect. After all, Everton and Spurs have come close in recent years without enjoying a fraction of Man City's new found financial might.


I think you'll find Everton did break the top four only to be harshly pushed out of the Champions League with a perfect goal disallowed. 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gGBjsihKRGk


----------



## GunnerJacket

RobH said:


> TBH, if it weren't for the World Cup I would probably have guessed at Arsenal staying at 60,000 for a decade or so before ripping the roof off thier stadium for further exansion. If England are awarded 2018 in 2011 then I reckon something may be rushed through by the Arsenal board.


a) It may not need to be rushed, per se. I'm sure they'll have enough studies completed to offer the WC bid committee so that FIFA will have a clear understanding of what Emirates could be. 
b) It may not require ripping the roof off, either. Unless they're building up all the way around, the framing structure of the roof suggests portions of it may be removed while leaving other portions in tact. I've yet to explore the cost effectiveness of any scenario, but I'm certain it's at least possible.


bigbossman said:


> wouldn't a second london stadium for a world cup more likely be in the south or east of the city for balance??


 A consideration, maybe, but FIFA and the organizers will take the best/biggest venue available so as to accommodate the most fans and, more importantly, make the most money. Further, you're options for #2 are essentially going to be Emirates, the new WHL and a scheme Chelsea might offer, if any. So overall the dispersal is going to be modest no matter what, and transportation accessibility will be very critical. Now if Charlton or West Ham we're building a 55k seater you might have something.



> Highbury coped with bigger gates in it's day and the transport infrastructure which no doubt was more heavily used didn't buckle without the victoria line


Times and prevailing conditions are different, however. Methinks the rail system is handling far more passengers overall, and certainly the safety regulations have advanced, as well. Plus, it's not always just a matter of there being the rail - It's also about the adjoining sidewalks and pedestrian accessibility to funnel crowds, the parking spaces and flow of auto traffic, accessibility for emergency vehicles, etc. Even before Emirates was built the City implied the rail system and site could handle crowds of 70k+, but you don't want to max the system on a regular basis.


----------



## JimB

1878EFC said:


> I think you'll find Everton did break the top four only to be harshly pushed out of the Champions League with a perfect goal disallowed.


Yep, that was tough. But I guess that we've all got hard luck stories.

What I was getting at, though, was the ability to get into the top four and stay there. That's where Man City will have the edge. With their bottomless pit of funds, they'll be able to sign the players they need to get them into the Cl and stay there. At which point...just you wait....whichever of the top four clubs misses out will petition either for 5 CL entries for the top European Leagues or for a breakaway European League that has no promotion or relegation.


----------



## JimB

GunnerJacket said:


> Further, you're options for #2 are essentially going to be Emirates, the new WHL and a scheme Chelsea might offer, if any. So overall the dispersal is going to be modest no matter what, and transportation accessibility will be very critical. Now if Charlton or West Ham we're building a 55k seater you might have something.


I think you'll find that, as the crow flies, White Hart Lane and Stratford (possible / probable location of any new West ham stadium) are equidistant from Wembley. Even if West Ham build near their current stadium, there won't be much in it.

So, since there is no way that Charlton will have anything more than 40K come 2018, the choice for London's no. 2 stadium will, as you say, come down purely to capacity and quality. Location won't be a deciding factor.


----------



## 1878EFC

JimB said:


> Yep, that was tough. But I guess that we've all got hard luck stories.
> 
> What I was getting at, though, was the ability to get into the top four and stay there. That's where Man City will have the edge. With their bottomless pit of funds, they'll be able to sign the players they need to get them into the Cl and stay there. At which point...just you wait....whichever of the top four clubs misses out will petition either for 5 CL entries for the top European Leagues or for a breakaway European League that has no promotion or relegation.


Money isn't everything though, continuity is. I predict that Mark Hughes will not be in a job in 12 months time and the new chairman will want a big name, as did Shinawatra, and that won't work and the cycle of a new manager every year or two will go on. At this moment and from what I have seen Man City are way off the top four. They need to build a squad first and then sign the Robinhos, because they are luxury players who on a rainy night in Stoke I can't see him rolling his sleeves up and getting the team out the shit. Attracting a greedy player like Robinho is one thing but I can't see that happening too much. Money aside the likes of Kaka, Torres or Ronaldo (who are all already on mega bucks and at big teams) won't be going to Man City who are not in the Champions League. They may have to build a solid team and make shrewd buys from the not so big clubs to get into the Champs Lge and then they may be able to attract the top players. 

No offence if your a city fan by the way, have a little soft spot for them but I don't like seeing anyone buy success.


----------



## bigbossman

1878EFC said:


> I think you'll find Everton did break the top four only to be harshly pushed out of the Champions League with a perfect goal disallowed.
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gGBjsihKRGk


As far as i remember everton were totally outplayed by a much better team over two legs, that team were a penalty kick away from extra time in a champions league semi final against arsenal.

oh and that team was villareal


----------



## bigbossman

GunnerJacket said:


> a) It may not need to be rushed, per se. I'm sure they'll have enough studies completed to offer the WC bid committee so that FIFA will have a clear understanding of what Emirates could be.
> b) It may not require ripping the roof off, either. Unless they're building up all the way around, the framing structure of the roof suggests portions of it may be removed while leaving other portions in tact. I've yet to explore the cost effectiveness of any scenario, but I'm certain it's at least possible.


what about digging the pitch down, there is an almighty gap round it, it seems much more than most new stadiums. Personally i have never undrstood this gap rule, behind the goal, i mean fulham built two brand new stands right on the goal line, it can't be one rule for one and one rule for another. either all stadiums old and new have to have a clearing space, or none do.



GunnerJacket said:


> A consideration, maybe, but FIFA and the organizers will take the best/biggest venue available so as to accommodate the most fans and, more importantly, make the most money. Further, you're options for #2 are essentially going to be Emirates, the new WHL and a scheme Chelsea might offer, if any. So overall the dispersal is going to be modest no matter what, and transportation accessibility will be very critical. Now if Charlton or West Ham we're building a 55k seater you might have something.


As far as i know FIFA stipulates by location not capacity. The only rules with regards to capacity are that stadiums must be over 40,000 (60,000 for semis, and 70,000 for finals).

Thats why moenchengladbach, bremen and dusseldort weren't chosen ahead of leipzig.

Thats also why Plymouth probably has more chance than leicester or derby. As the East midlands spot will definately go to Nottingham.

Based on that FIFA will probably choose if indeed we have two stadiums in London one on the other side of the city, although i don't know if within cities geographical spread is as relevant.

Palace imho given a run in the prem could easily fill 40, and there were plans in the early 1990s when they were actually good to rebuild selhurst park as a 42,000 seater, obviously their subsequent yo yo status put paid to this.



GunnerJacket said:


> Times and prevailing conditions are different, however. Methinks the rail system is handling far more passengers overall, and certainly the safety regulations have advanced, as well. Plus, it's not always just a matter of there being the rail - It's also about the adjoining sidewalks and pedestrian accessibility to funnel crowds, the parking spaces and flow of auto traffic, accessibility for emergency vehicles, etc. Even before Emirates was built the City implied the rail system and site could handle crowds of 70k+, but you don't want to max the system on a regular basis.


i doubt anyone in their right mind has or ever will drive to an arsenal game, there is restricted parking for miles around. Highbury and islington and finsbury park should easily be able to cope. The problem is the route to finsbury park isn't direct, if it was, it would be five minutes walk max and would be a massive alternative to highbury and islington with two tube lines running through.


----------



## GunnerJacket

bigbossman said:


> what about digging the pitch down, there is an almighty gap round it, it seems much more than most new stadiums. Personally i have never undrstood this gap rule, behind the goal, i mean fulham built two brand new stands right on the goal line, it can't be one rule for one and one rule for another. either all stadiums old and new have to have a clearing space, or none do.


The rule only applies to those facilities wishing to host FIFA events, with some exceptions allowed for older stadia when newer, or adapted ones, are not available. Hence the reason the pitch is so far away in most SA World Cup stadiums, Wembley, etc. IIRC, Germany featured two that have retractable/collapsible seating behind the goals to accommodate this ruling, or perhaps the English are being generous to a fault. Either way, Emirates couldn't host a FIFA sanctioned event without the vast wasteland between the goals and the fans. You know, so as to allow space for adverts and photogs. hno:



> As far as i know FIFA stipulates by location not capacity...
> 
> ...
> 
> Based on that FIFA will probably choose if indeed we have two stadiums in London one on the other side of the city, although i don't know if within cities geographical spread is as relevant.


The only location factor is a limit of one metro area allowed to feature 2 venues, nothing regarding the distance between those venues that I know of. As such it would be silly to pick something the other side of metro London as a sop to calls for disparity unless that venue were close in capacity and quality to Emirates and the proposed new WHL. If anything this highlights the passion for the game in London that so many teams abound compared to other major metros on the continent (Madrid, Rome, etc.) Choosing a smaller venue for this distance reason would only serve to hamper the bid, IMO, when a nearly new 60k seater (if not 2) is sitting unused.



> i doubt anyone in their right mind has or ever will drive to an arsenal game, there is restricted parking for miles around.


No, but there are other people driving around the area and as the flow of pedestrians increases for match days this traffic needs to be addressed. Especially as more residences and businesses come to the area as part of the additional redevelopment Arsenal is pursuing.


----------



## bigbossman

FIFA choose the host cities, not the FA.

although baring that in mind if they allowed two stadiums in London it would probably let the FA choose which ones


----------



## bigbossman

another point if we could only scrape 60,00 with adequate transports facilites, how can tottenham get a 60,000 stadium without a decently served train station within a mile. Unless northumberland Park is part of their plan


----------



## JimB

bigbossman said:


> another point if we could only scrape 60,00 with adequate transports facilites, how can tottenham get a 60,000 stadium without a decently served train station within a mile. Unless northumberland Park is part of their plan


Tottenham has White Hart Lane station within 200 yards; Northumberland Park station within 600 yards; Tottenham Hale tube station (with its link to Stansted airport) within a 25 minute walk; Seven Sisters tube station within a 25 minute walk; and a comprehensive bus service. In all, the local public transport infrastructure has a capacity of 90,000 people per hour. In addition, White Hart Lane is within half a mile of the A406 North Circular and within 5 miles of the M25. Really, it is a myth that Spurs' stadium has especially poor transport links.

Besides, the limitations on stadium capacity aren't purely decided on the basis of transport capacity. Population density also comes into the equation. And the area around White Hart Lane is, I should think, considerably less densely populated than the area around Ashburton Grove.


----------



## Fillet Tower

bigbossman said:


> i doubt anyone in their right mind has or ever will drive to an arsenal game, there is restricted parking for miles around.


Having parked a car for every season up until this one, I can vouch for that. The ever expanding CPZs have virtually forced everyone to use public transport. There are some places where you can still park but only if you don't mind a 30+ minute walk, which I guess for some people is sometimes comparable to the queue for the tube stations.


----------



## 1878EFC

bigbossman said:


> As far as i remember everton were totally outplayed by a much better team over two legs, that team were a penalty kick away from extra time in a champions league semi final against arsenal.
> 
> oh and that team was villareal


you are correct I admit that they were a better, we still had the likes of Kilbane and Bent in our team after all. However, after going down to a lucky Sorin goal we fought back with a Arteta freekick and then they couldn't handle the pressure and conceded a good legitimate goal. After that there would only have been one winner, we had the momentum. Unfortunately Collina disallowed the goal and they went on the break and finished the game.

Now after Liverpool won the Champions League UEFA didn't want 5 English teams in the tournament so we were the easiest team to cheat, because there would have been a big fuss if the same happened to the other English teams. As you can see I'm still bitter :lol: because who knows what would have happened if we had qualified to the group stages. A full hardworking season out of the window in one game, and kick in the teeth when Collina retired after it. 

Anyway onwards and upwards. :banana:


----------



## 1878EFC

Oh and fingers crossed Kirkby collapses and we redevelop Goodison Park.


----------



## trmather

1878EFC said:


> Oh and fingers crossed Kirkby collapses and we redevelop Goodison Park.


Yeah, that'll never, ever happen (redeveloping Goodison).

Any Everton fans that think that should happen are lacking a few brain cells.


----------



## Benjuk

Steel City Suburb said:


> I really like it apart from there is a MAJOR flaw, the concourse's aren't really sealed off at all, and in a chilly winter where are you as a normal fan meant to go to get warm? The bogs?


It might be my imagination, but doesn't it have a glass frontage to provide shelter from the elements?

Even if it had open sides, that shouldn't be a problem. They seem to manage fine in Cologne and Nurenberg (from memory).


----------



## Steel City Suburb

G.C. said:


> Dear God.. Lookie here boys, we gots ourselves a prawn sandwich eating yuppie.
> 
> I take it you dont go to any football matches?


Shut your face.

I have been a regular for 10 years at SWFC, just because I want to get warm in the stands doesn't mean im a prawn sandwich eating yuppie.


----------



## Steel City Suburb

I have, I just like to have somewhere warm in stadium. Even Rotherhams Don Valley stadium has escapes from the elements, with these concourse's these won't.


----------



## bumdingo

Everton fans live in cloud cuckoo land. They want a shiny 60k stadium built exactly where Goodison is with no disruption. The area Goodison is located is designed for a 40k max toilet of a stadium. Take your heads out of the sand and realise that you need to move. If you are not prepared to move don't expect a generous benefactor to buy the club knowing that the fans are so narrow minded. Toffee men are all questions and no answers


----------



## flierfy

bumdingo said:


> Everton fans live in cloud cuckoo land. They want a shiny 60k stadium built exactly where Goodison is with no disruption. The area Goodison is located is designed for a 40k max toilet of a stadium. Take your heads out of the sand and realise that you need to move. If you are not prepared to move don't expect a generous benefactor to buy the club knowing that the fans are so narrow minded. Toffee men are all questions and no answers


Narrow-minded are solely people like you, you money-grubbing freak.


----------



## G.C.

Steel City Suburb said:


> Shut your face.
> 
> I have been a regular for 10 years at SWFC, just because I want to get warm in the stands doesn't mean im a prawn sandwich eating yuppie.


You wouldnt last a day as an Irish League fan.


----------



## Steel City Suburb

G.C. said:


> You wouldnt last a day as an Irish League fan.


Thanks for that interesting view there.

Moving on..


----------



## Tom Hughes

bumdingo said:


> Everton fans live in cloud cuckoo land. They want a shiny 60k stadium built exactly where Goodison is with no disruption. The area Goodison is located is designed for a 40k max toilet of a stadium. Take your heads out of the sand and realise that you need to move. If you are not prepared to move don't expect a generous benefactor to buy the club knowing that the fans are so narrow minded. Toffee men are all questions and no answers


Your ignorance of the issues is staggering yet you're asking Evertonians to get their heads out of the sand. At the vote Evertonians were promised a state of the art stadium for practically nothing in the most accessible site in the country. Now it appears it will cost the club at least £80-100m for a bog standard design in a site that has so far failed to produce a transport strategy that even nearly fits the bill. Interestingly, a few on here have been quoting public transport figures for WHL in the tens of thousands per hour. Kirkby is less than 5k per hour, with only a fraction of merseyside's districts served. Goodison Park is the last of the traditional British grounds and can be enhanced incrementally in affordable phases. There are also several inner city sites that would be suitable but have been ignored via the exclusivity agreement that negates any meaningfull exploration of the options. Kirkby is further out of town than ANY other major Club stadium and will be detrimental to the clubs future.


----------



## berkshire royal

I agree with you Tom, for some teams their stadium isn't really a strong part of their identity and is also plain and simply not up to being the home of that club, but I love Goodison it really is class and it really is a symbol of Everton there is no reason why they can’t continue to use it. It’s much better then the crap that Liverpool calls home. 

Why can't they just modernise in a similar way like what's been done at Fenway Park. If I was in charge of Everton I would stay at Goodison and modernise. I would give a complete revamp and modernisation to the concourse areas inside the stadium and do a renovation of the exterio. Also I would knock down the Stanley Park Stand, I know it was only built a decade ago but they could build something that is bigger and much more modern with high quality exec boxes and also an additional 3/4,000 seats lets face it a stadium of 44,000 would be a perfect size for Everton in all honesty. And how much would all this cost my guess would be around £40-50million which is expensive but hell it would be worth it seeing as you aren't selling you're soul. I’m sure they would still see a decent return from this.


----------



## Keyser Soze1

Goodison a better ground than Anfield?

Of all the incorrect statements I've ever read on the net that has to be right up there.

Have you ever been? If the answers a yes, have you ever had a seat that didn't have a restricted view?

Everton fans are being screwed over at the moment and as a red I don't want them to move out of town because of what the city will lose as a whole. But to suggest Goodison, which also rarely sells out, is a patch on Anfield is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Soul_13

Been in both Goodison and Anfield and Goodison is by far the worst ground in the Premiership. Anfield on the other side it's just average. IMO both clubs need new grounds.


----------



## Tom Hughes

Soul_13 said:


> Been in both Goodison and Anfield and Goodison is by far the worst ground in the Premiership. Anfield on the other side it's just average. IMO both clubs need new grounds.


You haven't been to Fratton Park then? 

Goodison Park required the least amount of work to be fully compliant with the Taylor report and still yield a capacity of 40k+. Its place in the history of stadium design is secure being the world's first purpose built football stadium, the first with a double-decker in football, the first with 2, then 3, then 4 double-deckers in the UK at a time when having one such stand gave a stadium high status. The first with a triple-decker in the UK. Goodison Park was the best stadium in the UK for probably the first 90 years of its history. The legacy is an aging, though iconic structure, with not one but 2 Leitch classics intact. IMO there is much worthy of preservation and enhancement with sufficient scope for capacity-increase by adding a tier behind the existing Upper Bullens and expanding the Park end.

I have been to all the premiership stadia and many worldwide. I have also done sightline assessments of several stands around the country. It is true that Goodison has a lot of obstructed views, but this could be massively reduced by re-roofing the 3 affected sides. What a lot of people omit to say when talking about these obstructions is that the upper tiers produced by the double-decker format responsible for these obstructions have the shortest viewing distances for their elevated viewing angles in the country. In otherwords a spectator in the the upper Bullens, Upper Gwladys or Top Balcony is 15-25m closer to the action than a spectator similarly elevated at the Emirates for instance. Ok, those at the back in the corner sections may strain to see the corner flags, but their view of 99% of the pitch will generally be superior than many new stadia, especially if those upper tier obstructions are replaced. These spectators can see the expressions on players' faces, with that intimacy also rendering the place a bearpit under certain circumstances. Not all that's new is progress. Similarly, those in the Top Balcony probably are presented with the biggest view of a pitch in the UK given their proximity and height. By comparison Anfield is relatively basic, only getting its first true double-decker in the 90's (which Celtic fans promptly broke) with only the Kop a complete new stand which is the cheapest construction for its capacity that it could be.... (ie single-tier with goal-post roof). Anfield has less than half Goodison's elevated views despite having rebuilt 3 sides, and having a substantially larger footprint has only 4,000 more seats. I have always thought that given their success and relative wealth and fanbase that this is a staggering state of affairs, and in no small way has led to their current plight regarding stadia.


----------



## trmather

You need to move from Goodison, its simple.

It's not gonna be enough re-roofing the existing stands, they need replacing.


----------



## JimB

Tom Hughes said:


> You haven't been to Fratton Park then?
> 
> Goodison Park required the least amount of work to be fully compliant with the Taylor report and still yield a capacity of 40k+. Its place in the history of stadium design is secure being the world's first purpose built football stadium, the first with a double-decker in football, the first with 2, then 3, then 4 double-deckers in the UK at a time when having one such stand gave a stadium high status. The first with a triple-decker in the UK. Goodison Park was the best stadium in the UK for probably the first 90 years of its history. The legacy is an aging, though iconic structure, with not one but 2 Leitch classics intact. IMO there is much worthy of preservation and enhancement with sufficient scope for capacity-increase by adding a tier behind the existing Upper Bullens and expanding the Park end.
> 
> I have been to all the premiership stadia and many worldwide. I have also done sightline assessments of several stands around the country. It is true that Goodison has a lot of obstructed views, but this could be massively reduced by re-roofing the 3 affected sides. What a lot of people omit to say when talking about these obstructions is that the upper tiers produced by the double-decker format responsible for these obstructions have the shortest viewing distances for their elevated viewing angles in the country. In otherwords a spectator in the the upper Bullens, Upper Gwladys or Top Balcony is 15-25m closer to the action than a spectator similarly elevated at the Emirates for instance. Ok, those at the back in the corner sections may strain to see the corner flags, but their view of 99% of the pitch will generally be superior than many new stadia, especially if those upper tier obstructions are replaced. These spectators can see the expressions on players' faces, with that intimacy also rendering the place a bearpit under certain circumstances. Not all that's new is progress. Similarly, those in the Top Balcony probably are presented with the biggest view of a pitch in the UK given their proximity and height. By comparison Anfield is relatively basic, only getting its first true double-decker in the 90's (which Celtic fans promptly broke) with only the Kop a complete new stand which is the cheapest construction for its capacity that it could be.... (ie single-tier with goal-post roof). Anfield has less than half Goodison's elevated views despite having rebuilt 3 sides, and having a substantially larger footprint has only 4,000 more seats. I have always thought that given their success and relative wealth and fanbase that this is a staggering state of affairs, and in no small way has led to their current plight regarding stadia.


You have to remember that the vast majority of non Evertonians who have been to Goodison will have their opinion tainted by the appalling facilities in and view from the away section of the Bullens Road stand. The view from the lower tier - especially from the back 10-12 rows - is comfortably the worst in the Premiership. And I imagine that the same is true for the home sections of that stand. Fans in those seats are entirely disconnected from the remainder of the stadium. You say that Goodison has character and, at times, a good atmosphere. Well, frankly, anyone who has only ever been in the lower tier of the Bullens Road stand would have to take your word for it because the only people who they will have been able to see or hear properly would have been the 500 fans or so in their immediate vicinity.

The problem is that the upper tier looms too low over the lower tier. You can only see a small fraction of the stadium from the back 10-12 rows of the lower tier (and, with all the pillars and posts, even the pitch isn't exactly in plain view - especially when those in front stand up). And you can only hear the occasional, muffled chant from the Park End or from the home fans immediately to your right in the lower Bullen. Not a squeak from any other part of the ground. You might as well be at a totally different game to anyone in the Gwladys Street end. It's an immensely dissatisfying live football experience.

As to the rest of the ground, the Park End has to be one of the most disappointing and bland stands anywhere. Why was it even built? It added nothing to the stadium. Certainly not aesthetic improvement. Nor any major capacity increase. And no corporate seats, as far as I can tell, so no big revenue hike. It is a pointless stand.

Nostalgia has its limits. A ground like Goodison was fine in its time. It was fit for purpose in an era when tickets were as cheap as chips and when fans had low expectations of facilities and view. But that time is long gone. The stadium is no longer fit for purpose. And it is holding Everton FC back.

By all means, fight to stay in the same location (I would too) but, rather than getting all misty-eyed about Archibald Leitch and a collection of stands that are well past their sell by date, you have to ask yourself what is more important to you - leaving Goodison relatively untouched even if it means that Everton cannot compete financially even with a club like Spurs, let alone Liverpool or Man Utd? Or building a new stadium (there is no way that all could be put right just by adding a third tier and new roof to three sides of the ground. Root and branch redevelopment is needed, I'm afraid) and thereby enabling Everton to have at least some hope of competing once again?


----------



## Tom Hughes

Jim,



> You have to remember that the vast majority of non Evertonians who have been to Goodison will have their opinion tainted by the appalling facilities in and view from the away section of the Bullens Road stand. The view from the lower tier - especially from the back 10-12 rows - is comfortably the worst in the Premiership. And I imagine that the same is true for the home sections of that stand. Fans in those seats are entirely disconnected from the remainder of the stadium.


I agree that the view from the back of this former terrace is extremely poor, however this represents approx 5% of Goodison's capacity and in anycase his readily remedied by placing exec boxes under this stand incorporating all the structural features in their make-up and occupying the pathway at the back of the paddock for 2-3 extra rows. A new 20 row tier or extension at the back of the existing upper would generate 5-6,000 completely unobstructed and superior elevated views on this side, with a nett increase of 3-3,500. This would transform the Bullens to even a greater degree than that achieved at Ibrox's Leitch stand. It would in effect become the Albert Dock of football, also once condemned as no longer fit for purpose. In effect a new stand with over 1,000 exec spaces, and 12-13,000 other obstructed seats.... all for the cost of a 6,000 seater stand with exec boxes..... You can't buy the history engrained it!





> The problem is that the upper tier looms too low over the lower tier. You can only see a small fraction of the stadium from the back 10-12 rows of the lower tier (and, with all the pillars and posts, even the pitch isn't exactly in plain view - especially when those in front stand up). And you can only hear the occasional, muffled chant from the Park End or from the home fans immediately to your right in the lower Bullen. Not a squeak from any other part of the ground. You might as well be at a totally different game to anyone in the Gwladys Street end. It's an immensely dissatisfying live football experience.


Personally, I stood/sat on the Gwladys street terrace for over 20 years, and always favoured just under the upper tier. The micro-atmosphere under there could be very intense, if only to us. However, the atmosphere referal I was making was more to do with the tight proximity of everyone brought about by the overlapping tiers. The general acoustics aren't great because of the capacity distribution with insufficient rows in the upper tiers directly under the roof.... however, when there is fully crowd participation the fact that everyone is so much closer comes in effect. Put more rows upstairs, then this is enhanced further.



> As to the rest of the ground, the Park End has to be one of the most disappointing and bland stands anywhere. Why was it even built? It added nothing to the stadium. Certainly not aesthetic improvement. Nor any major capacity increase. And no corporate seats, as far as I can tell, so no big revenue hike. It is a pointless stand.


I agree that this end was a mistake, and the original proposed double-decker would have been more in-keeping. However, this stand could also be readily enlarged by adding another 30-45 rows to make it the biggest single-tier end stand in the country...... bigger than the Sud-tribune at Dortmund, and dare I say bigger than the Kop at Anfield. This would transform the stadium experience in terms of "singing" as opposed to plain "chanting" acoustics.



> Nostalgia has its limits. A ground like Goodison was fine in its time. It was fit for purpose in an era when tickets were as cheap as chips and when fans had low expectations of facilities and view. But that time is long gone. The stadium is no longer fit for purpose. And it is holding Everton FC back.


Nostalgia has value too. OK, it might be a bit of an imponderable but it's as important as the colour of the shirt, and no less valuable. Address the issues, and there is no reason why it can't be fit for purpose again. They are simply: to increase capacity and viewing quality(I would suggest only a moderate increase is required), and increase executive capacity (only 39 boxes are planned for Kirkby) both of which are achieveable at GP.


By all means, fight to stay in the same location (I would too) but, rather than getting all misty-eyed about Archibald Leitch and a collection of stands that are well past their sell by date, you have to ask yourself what is more important to you - leaving Goodison relatively untouched even if it means that Everton cannot compete financially even with a club like Spurs, let alone Liverpool or Man Utd? Or building a new stadium (there is no way that all could be put right just by adding a third tier and new roof to three sides of the ground. Root and branch redevelopment is needed, I'm afraid) and thereby enabling Everton to have at least some hope of competing once again?


----------



## Tom Hughes

Jim,

Apologies, I hit the submit button before I'd finished........ (noticed 1 or 2 typos too)



I agree that the view from the back of this former terrace is extremely poor, however this represents approx 5% of Goodison's capacity and in anycase his readily remedied by placing exec boxes under this stand incorporating all the structural features in their make-up and occupying the pathway at the back of the paddock for 2-3 extra rows. A new 20 row tier or extension at the back of the existing upper would generate 5-6,000 completely unobstructed and superior elevated views on this side, with a nett increase of 3-3,500. This would transform the Bullens to even a greater degree than that achieved at Ibrox's Leitch stand. It would in effect become the Albert Dock of football, also once condemned as no longer fit for purpose. In effect a new stand with over 1,000 exec spaces, and 12-13,000 other unobstructed seats.... all for the cost of a 6,000 seater stand with exec boxes..... You can't buy the history engrained it!


Personally, I stood/sat on the Gwladys street terrace for over 20 years, and always favoured just under the upper tier. The micro-atmosphere under there could be very intense, if only to us. However, the atmosphere referal I was making was more to do with the tight proximity of everyone brought about by the overlapping tiers. The general acoustics aren't great because of the capacity distribution with insufficient rows in the upper tiers directly under the roof.... however, when there is fully crowd participation the fact that everyone is so much closer comes in effect. Put more rows upstairs, then this is enhanced further.

I agree that this end was a mistake, and the original proposed double-decker would have been more in-keeping. However, this stand could also be readily enlarged by adding another 30-45 rows to make it the biggest single-tier end stand in the country...... bigger than the Sud-tribune at Dortmund, and dare I say bigger than the Kop at Anfield. This would transform the stadium experience in terms of "singing" as opposed to plain "chanting" acoustics.

Nostalgia has value too. OK, it might be a bit of an imponderable but it's as important as the colour of the shirt, and no less valuable. Address the issues, and there is no reason why it can't be fit for purpose again. They are simply: to increase capacity and viewing quality(I would suggest only a moderate increase is required), and increase executive capacity (only 39 boxes are planned for Kirkby) both of which are achieveable at GP.




> By all means, fight to stay in the same location (I would too) but, rather than getting all misty-eyed about Archibald Leitch and a collection of stands that are well past their sell by date, you have to ask yourself what is more important to you - leaving Goodison relatively untouched even if it means that Everton cannot compete financially even with a club like Spurs, let alone Liverpool or Man Utd? Or building a new stadium (there is no way that all could be put right just by adding a third tier and new roof to three sides of the ground. Root and branch redevelopment is needed, I'm afraid) and thereby enabling Everton to have at least some hope of competing once again?


[/QUOTE]

I agree, the location issue is paramount. The proposed Kirkby site is further outside the host city's centre than ANY other English club stadium, further marginalising the club and its support in a 2 team city. The public transport capacity is a fraction of that at Goodison and miniscule in comparison to the city-centre....... and quite frankly even if this was the San Siro with knobs on for absolutely free it would be a white elephant. As regards Leitch stands, I believe we can have our cake and eat it, we have the only example of 2 joined Leitch double-deckers. We can have the 2 old stands and modernity side by side. Wrigley field and Fenway in the US are preserved almost on the strength of their historical character alone with obstructed views galore. A four sided football stadium can have both Old and new. If done with imagination and flair over several incremental and affordable phases the result could be literally the best combination of historic/traditional and contemporary stadium design in the world...... what value could you put on that? It certainly isn't achievable via relocation (which incidentally I'm not actually against per se)


----------



## JimB

Tom Hughes said:


> A new 20 row tier or extension at the back of the existing upper would generate 5-6,000 completely unobstructed and superior elevated views on this side, with a nett increase of 3-3,500. This would transform the Bullens to even a greater degree than that achieved at Ibrox's Leitch stand. It would in effect become the Albert Dock of football, also once condemned as no longer fit for purpose. In effect a new stand with over 1,000 exec spaces, and 12-13,000 other unobstructed seats.... all for the cost of a 6,000 seater stand with exec boxes..... You can't buy the history engrained it!...
> 
> ...Nostalgia has value too. OK, it might be a bit of an imponderable but it's as important as the colour of the shirt, and no less valuable. Address the issues, and there is no reason why it can't be fit for purpose again. They are simply: to increase capacity and viewing quality(I would suggest only a moderate increase is required), and increase executive capacity (only 39 boxes are planned for Kirkby) both of which are achieveable at GP....
> 
> ...We can have the 2 old stands and modernity side by side. Wrigley field and Fenway in the US are preserved almost on the strength of their historical character alone with obstructed views galore. A four sided football stadium can have both Old and new. If done with imagination and flair over several incremental and affordable phases the result could be literally the best combination of historic/traditional and contemporary stadium design in the world...... what value could you put on that? It certainly isn't achievable via relocation (which incidentally I'm not actually against per se)


Fair enough. I think, though, that you're making a rod for your own back by insisting on redevelopment while preserving the current stands. Such conversions often turn out to be more expensive and complex than demolition and rebuilding - and, inevitably, they entail a compromise in terms of facilities and layout. You can only get the optimal design, fit for the 21st century, with a clean slate.

Furthermore, the complete redevelopment (and expansion) of the Leitch stands will inevitably lead to the loss of much of their character and identity. Is the preservation of a small fraction of that character really worth the extra hassle and expense and is a less than optimal design a price worth paying?


----------



## Tom Hughes

JimB said:


> Fair enough. I think, though, that you're making a rod for your own back by insisting on redevelopment while preserving the current stands. Such conversions often turn out to be more expensive and complex than demolition and rebuilding - and, inevitably, they entail a compromise in terms of facilities and layout. You can only get the optimal design, fit for the 21st century, with a clean slate.
> 
> Furthermore, the complete redevelopment (and expansion) of the Leitch stands will inevitably lead to the loss of much of their character and identity. Is the preservation of a small fraction of that character really worth the extra hassle and expense and is a less than optimal design a price worth paying?


That's the point though Jim, what is optimal design? If you look at some of the new c-value led designs that seem to adhere to perceived optimal viewing performance criteria they are often wide-open bowls with excessive viewing distances prompted by insistence on minimum c-values that don't necessarily take into account the difference in quality of different elevations. Furthermore, If designed carefully, the extended tier could form a modular part of a future stand, as and when demand/funds/legislation dictate. 
Adding extra capacity needn't be so expensive, there are a multitude of examples of cost effective extensions. Reading have planning permission to expand The Madejski by 13,000 for just £34m. There is no way they could get a brand new 38k stadium for that cost. Similarly, Newcastle added 16,000 seats for £40+m and their neighbours 7,000 for just £7m. There's no way the equivalent end, capacity could have been achieved for the same cost. The ibrox redevlopment was very expensive for several reasons that do not apply to the Bullens Rd stand.... firstly they had to build above and through the existing structure. This would not be the case at GP.


----------



## JimB

Tom Hughes said:


> That's the point though Jim, what is optimal design? If you look at some of the new c-value led designs that seem to adhere to perceived optimal viewing performance criteria they are often wide-open bowls with excessive viewing distances prompted by insistence on minimum c-values that don't necessarily take into account the difference in quality of different elevations. Furthermore, If designed carefully, the extended tier could form a modular part of a future stand, as and when demand/funds/legislation dictate.
> Adding extra capacity needn't be so expensive, there are a multitude of examples of cost effective extensions. Reading have planning permission to expand The Madejski by 13,000 for just £34m. There is no way they could get a brand new 38k stadium for that cost. Similarly, Newcastle added 16,000 seats for £40+m and their neighbours 7,000 for just £7m. There's no way the equivalent end, capacity could have been achieved for the same cost. The ibrox redevlopment was very expensive for several reasons that do not apply to the Bullens Rd stand.... firstly they had to build above and through the existing structure. This would not be the case at GP.


Oh, I totally agree with you about modern thinking on stadium design and UEFA requirements. Most of it misses the point and is entirely unnecessary. But by optimal design, I didn't mean sightlines. I was talking about corporate facilities. Like it or not, first rate corporate facilities and corporate customers are a crucial and unavoidable requirement for any modern stadium and for any club that truly has ambitions to compete financially with the best. Sure, the back 10-15 rows of the Bullens lower could be converted into corporate suites. But, at best, it would be a compromise layout and nowhere near the quality that could be achieved in a totally new stand / stadium.

Bear in mind that, unlike proper fans (who can only follow the one club), the market for corporate customers is both limited and genuinely competitive. Quality of corporate facilities plays a big part in determining how many corporate customers a club can attract and in determining how much those corporate customers are prepared to pay. With a new Anfield (all shiny glass and steel, with bells and whistles) just down the road, Everton at a redeveloped Goodison, as you envision it, will inevitably find themseleves scraping the bottom of the corporate barrel.

As to cost of redevelopment, the thing is that, unlike the examples you cite (Madejski, St James' Park and the Stadium of Light), Goodison is so old and outdated that it isn't merely a question of adding a new roof and a few rows to the back of the upper tier or even of adding a third tier. The whole stand - from loos to seats to concourses to food outlets to corporate facilities to overall structure - would need a massive upgrade. Bear in mind also that, in order to effect a significant and worthwhile capacity increase, the requirement will be pretty huge since you will be losing, at a guess, at least 2,500 seats in the lower Bullens to corporate suites.


----------



## Tom Hughes

JimB said:


> Oh, I totally agree with you about modern thinking on stadium design and UEFA requirements. Most of it misses the point and is entirely unnecessary. But by optimal design, I didn't mean sightlines. I was talking about corporate facilities. Like it or not, first rate corporate facilities and corporate customers are a crucial and unavoidable requirement for any modern stadium and for any club that truly has ambitions to compete financially with the best. Sure, the back 10-15 rows of the Bullens lower could be converted into corporate suites. But, at best, it would be a compromise layout and nowhere near the quality that could be achieved in a totally new stand / stadium.
> 
> Bear in mind that, unlike proper fans (who can only follow the one club), the market for corporate customers is both limited and genuinely competitive. Quality of corporate facilities plays a big part in determining how many corporate customers a club can attract and in determining how much those corporate customers are prepared to pay. With a new Anfield (all shiny glass and steel, with bells and whistles) just down the road, Everton at a redeveloped Goodison, as you envision it, will inevitably find themseleves scraping the bottom of the corporate barrel.
> 
> As to cost of redevelopment, the thing is that, unlike the examples you cite (Madejski, St James' Park and the Stadium of Light), Goodison is so old and outdated that it isn't merely a question of adding a new roof and a few rows to the back of the upper tier or even of adding a third tier. The whole stand - from loos to seats to concourses to food outlets to corporate facilities to overall structure - would need a massive upgrade. Bear in mind also that, in order to effect a significant and worthwhile capacity increase, the requirement will be pretty huge since you will be losing, at a guess, at least 2,500 seats in the lower Bullens to corporate suites.


Jim,
The scheme I described has been drawn up, as has at least 2 other complete redevelopment projects..... one by Ward McHugh (Twickenhams Architects),

http://www.keioc.net/index.php?page=goodison-for-everton

and one by myself using full site plans, and a sightline modeller.

http://www.keioc.net/index.php?page=redevelopment-plans
http://www.keioc.net/index.php?page=external-renderings


The addition of a new tier behind the existing Bullens increased concourse space by over 500%, in otherwords anything can be provided for. The proposed box positions would again be 15-20m closer to the pitch than at Kirkby. The rivetted beams and brick work adding character backed by a pitch length lounge adding greatly to the quality of these facilities. The 6,000 new seats in the upper tier more than compensating for the lost seats below. Also, on the opposite side of the pitch, if demand exists, there is the scope to add an entire new executive tier beneath the Top Balcony erradicating the obstructions behind the Top Balcony's support columns. These would have TV gantry quality viewing performance, high but still very close to the pitch. Similarly, a large box truss with built in Skyboxes could be used to support a new roof at the Gwladys street end thus offering behind the goal exec provision too. In otherwords, the scope for exec provision can be accommodated at GP just as it is at the smaller footprinted Whitehart Lane. Ibrox's Leitch stand has a whole new exec tier dedicated to high value seats, this can happen much more readily at the Bullens Rd stand which doesn't have a listed facade to protect, nor the need to build directly above.


----------



## RobH

> Just a point you've got dulwich hamlets ground in streatham. They play in southwark not lambeth.


It's not my map. I found it here:

http://www.hidden-london.com/football.html

But you're right. I just wanted a map with my local side in it


----------



## bigbossman

RobH said:


> It's not my map. I found it here:
> 
> http://www.hidden-london.com/football.html
> 
> But you're right. I just wanted a map with my local side in it


i got a feeling my joint local side is your local side, Welling United?? would love to seem them back in the conference at least.


----------



## RobH

Bromley. I'd be happy with a few seasons midtable, maybe another good run in the FA Cup, and a couple of local cups in the next few seasons.


----------



## bigbossman

^^ what sort of potential they got, i don't really know about football allegences around bromley. In my area it's heavily Millwall/Charlton/Arsenal 1st with a few Tottenham. Rarely find a hammer or a blue. But welling united are in the local consciousness and i reckon a lot of locals would watch them if they every moved up

Palace area?? haha i just realised they are owned by old goldberg who nearly killed palace!!


----------



## RobH

We're managed, not owned, by Goldberg. We were never owned by Goldberg and I don't actually think he's put a penny into the club - though he is our former chairman's brother-in-law (which is why he was such a controversial appointment when he first became manager). He was the manager who gave us promotion into the Conference South (beating AFC Wimbledon in the Ryman play-off semi ) before leaving halfway through last season and returning a few months later. He's a pretty good manager at this level actually.

Potential? I think we've probably found our level now. Although we could possibly reach the play-offs in the future conference football would be a big ask. I'd be more than happy with avoiding relegation and proper consolidation in this league in the next few seasons.

I don't suppose the alleigences are that different. A lot more Palace fans here but otherwise that sounds similar.


----------



## Robert23262

RobH said:


> We're managed, not owned, by Goldberg. We were never owned by Goldberg and I don't actually think he's put a penny into the club - though he is our former chairman's brother-in-law (which is why he was such a controversial appointment when he first became manager). He was the manager who gave us promotion into the Conference South (beating AFC Wimbledon in the Ryman play-off semi ) before leaving halfway through last season and returning a few months later. He's a pretty good manager at this level actually.
> 
> Potential? I think we've probably found our level now. Although we could possibly reach the play-offs in the future conference football would be a big ask. I'd be more than happy with avoiding relegation and proper consolidation in this league in the next few seasons.
> 
> I don't suppose the alleigences are that different. A lot more Palace fans here but otherwise that sounds similar.


Blimey! It really is a small world we live in isn't it. I support Weston, who also play in the Conference South. Anyway, it looks like Man City's owners have big plans for their council owned stadium.

News of the world story


----------



## bigbossman

^^If anything at least they'd leave a legacy. Unlike ambramovich who could upsticks and leave chelsea in the same state he found them. It's a joke they aren't seriously considering expanding!


----------



## Gherkin

bigbossman said:


> is it in the middle of a field or something?? Looks as inventive as you can be with such a small capacity to me.


It's built on the outskirts of the town (where it won't get flooded all the time!). Looking at that picture, there's farmland to the North, a practice pitch to the West (and East), and South of the Manchester-Cardiff railway line there is a retaal park. I think that one's a _Next_.

I think it's a quality stadium, given it only cost £10 million. It could easily play host to a live FA Cup match in the future. 

The last time that a TV crew came to Shrewsbury for the Shrewsbury Town vs Chelsea (0-4) match, they had to close roads around Gay Meadow and it was pretty much chaos. The old stadium just wasn't suited to such an event! The new meadow (Prostar stadium) looks to have a decent height camera platform and a few boxes for TV crews to sit round a table and have a chat about the game. The pitch is excellent.


----------



## Robert23262

bigbossman said:


> ^^If anything at least they'd leave a legacy. Unlike ambramovich who could upsticks and leave chelsea in the same state he found them. It's a joke they aren't seriously considering expanding!


Errr....it's a nice idea, but where/how could they expand? It looks awfully cramped already, surely expansion is out of the question.


----------



## bigbossman

Robert23262 said:


> Errr....it's a nice idea, but where/how could they expand? It looks awfully cramped already, surely expansion is out of the question.


expanding doesn't necessarily mean at their current site. But i see a few oppurtunities.

Knock down chelsea village, build a large new stand and or expand/rebuild the east stand over the railway iirc, it's a cemetary on the other side. Also i dunno what that thing to the North East is, but if that was moved the north stand could be extended as well. The site used to hold a large bowl, they are not using the space available efficiently.


----------



## JYDA

News of the World reported today that Man City is going to expand eastlands to 65,000 by extending the third tier all the way around. Just in case there weren't enough Estadio da Luz copycats we'll soon have another.


----------



## bigbossman

JYDA said:


> News of the World reported today that Man City is going to expand eastlands to 65,000 by extending the third tier all the way around. Just in case there weren't enough Estadio da Luz copycats we'll soon have another.


1. that's already been posted

2. estadio da luz was designed after the emirates stadium. So the Luz is an emirates copycat


----------



## JYDA

bigbossman said:


> 1. that's already been posted
> 
> 2. estadio da luz was designed after the emirates stadium. So the Luz is an emirates copycat


I'm confused. Estadio da Luz opened in 2003 and Emirates in 2006....


----------



## bigbossman

JYDA said:


> I'm confused. Estadio da Luz opened in 2003 and Emirates in 2006....


the emirates was planned long before. work stopped on it at least once. Emirated was first announced officially in november 1999. 

Portugal didn't get the euros til 1999, and there were plans to referbush the old luz.


----------



## JYDA

^^^ ahhhh I see! Thanks for the info


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://www.hidden-london.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/football_london89.gif
So no club in the city centre?

How serious is this ManCity project?
65k is a lot.


----------



## bigbossman

www.sercan.de said:


> http://www.hidden-london.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/football_london89.gif
> So no club in the city centre?


No, clubs are community clubs first. They represent the district of London. Baring in mind when clubs were founded, and the animosity towards football in England until the 1990s, there is no way a club would've or could've built a stadium more centrally. too much status quo in England. 




> How serious is this ManCity project?
> 65k is a lot.


Given the sheikhs have the money, semi serious. Man city have the fanbase to fill it if successful. Just like probably 50% of clubs in Europe.


----------



## RobH

I think astronomic land prices in central London would also prevent any club moving there even if they wanted to (which I couldn't see anyway).


----------



## bigbossman

RobH said:


> I think astronomic land prices in central London would also prevent any club moving there even if they wanted to (which I couldn't see anyway).


exactly and in a way it's always been the same. The last slums in central london were cleared before the great war (WW1). The only places remotely working class in the centre (north of the river) are paddington/Edgware Road, holborn/clerkenwell and Pimlico, but the real estate value is still massive.

The closest in i reckon would be

Chelsea buying the chelsea barracks site. I'd suppose Earls court might count as central London, although Hyde park skirts the former northern boundary of chelsea borough. 

or Arsenal if they had waited till now 2006 to build the stadium and built a bigger one at Kings cross. 

All the other clubs play too far out.

You'd never get one in the dead centre though


----------



## www.sercan.de

RobH said:


> I think astronomic land prices in central London would also prevent any club moving there even if they wanted to (which I couldn't see anyway).


Now, but 100-130 years ago?
Crazy that there is no "London FC"


----------



## bigbossman

i always seem to be online when you post



JimB said:


> We're talking about a hypothetical situation. So it doesn't matter that the Premiership may not have been possible back in 1960. You can't cite two hypothetical situations (that Liverpool might not have been the club they are now had they not happened to have been successful when Match of the Day was first broadcast or that Man Utd might not have been the club that they are now had they not won the European Cup in London) and then disallow any further hypothetical situations that counter the point you were trying to make.


Basically what i meant was that manchester united's large fan base was in part down to MOTD (i probably structured the post in the wrong way). I wasn't trying to make it hypothetical. I was giving reasons why Machester united are the biggest club in england, despite not coming from the biggest city, or being the most successful.



> You say that the three biggest clubs haven't changed since the early 70's. I disagree. Certainly in terms of achievement, Everton were comfortably a bigger club than both Arsenal and Man Utd for most of the 80's. As others have pointed out, only the European ban prevented them from possibly (probably?) going on to even greater things.


I'm talking about stature here really. I don't know who said it, it might've been shankly, but what they said was no matter how many titles Liverpool won, they'd never be bigger than United. I think the same is the case with everton. No matter what they won in the mid 80s they were still probably smaller than arsenal, tottenham etc, and they have gone backwards since then. They were nothing in relative terms in the early and late 80s, at least not compared to Arsenal (They only averaged more than us in three seasons, their succesful ones, coincidently them same amount as you guys)



> You claim that clubs with the biggest fan bases would gravitate to the top. True to an extent (and that's why I didn't include Burnley in the list, despite their excellent team in the early 60's) but, back in the day, Sheffield Wednesday and Wolves were big clubs with huge potential fan bases. With Champions League exposure and money behind them, there is no reason why they, along with Spurs and Everton, couldn't have created a self sustaining elite and attracted ever bigger fan bases.


But my point is more along the lines of big cities and large population centres. There is a reason why the biggest (spending) clubs in Baseball, (the american sport with the least parity) come from the 3 biggest markets. LA (dodgers, angels), Chicago (white sox, cubs) and New York (yankees,mets) of course with the exception of the Red sox.

Therefore i agree yes, spurs and everton would've kicked on and to a lesser extent wolves. But other clubs from London, Birmingham and the liverpool/Manchester axis would've also. 

I have doubts with regards to wednesday, because the population pool isn't as large and their fanbase has never and will never match clubs from bigger cities. Despite being relatively big.


----------



## Tom Hughes

> bigbossman said:
> 
> 
> 
> i always seem to be online when you post
> 
> Basically what i meant was that manchester united's large fan base was in part down to MOTD (i probably structured the post in the wrong way). I wasn't trying to make it hypothetical. I was giving reasons why Machester united are the biggest club in england, despite not coming from the biggest city, or being the most successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Man Utd's ascent has multiple reasons IMO. Pre war they generally averaged less than city, but after the war they had to share maine rd for a while, and I think they got a foothold in tradditional city territory in an era when things were perhaps less tribal. The Munich tragedy combined with some success just previous snowballed thier fanbase. They were also the first club to really grasp commercialism (exec boxes) and court the media in a big way, then ultimately winning the European cup, charlton, best et al sealing their place in the popularity stakes. As a point of reference though it should be noted that when Everton were promoted from Div 2 in 1954 Everton's average in div 2 was much higher than Man U's (44k-36k) perhaps indicating thier respective status at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about stature here really. I don't know who said it, it might've been shankly, but what they said was no matter how many titles Liverpool won, they'd never be bigger than United. I think the same is the case with everton. No matter what they won in the mid 80s they were still probably smaller than arsenal, tottenham etc, and they have gone backwards since then. They were nothing in relative terms in the early and late 80s, at least not compared to Arsenal (They only averaged more than us in three seasons, their succesful ones, coincidently them same amount as you guys)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everton were nothing? I think you're being very selective there. In the seasons that Arsenal had higher averages than Everton in the 80's the difference was usually 1-2,000 hardly making us 'nothing'. Put this against the fact that the city's population almost halved in the previous 2 decades, with the highest unemployment in the country and the most successfull club in the land over the park it makes me wonder why Arsenal weren't getting twice as many through the gates as Everton. If you look a bit further back you will find that Everton's averages in the 60's dwarfed Arsenal's significantly with approx equality in the 70's. Liverpool's dominance over a long period (in a city where the rivalry/identity is not territorial) and the city's general population decline has done much to erode what was once a massive following that could at one time match any other club's. Overall Everton have finished top of the average attendance table 14 times...... exactly the same number of times as Arsenal. That fact will probably never change now!
Click to expand...


----------



## ArchieTheGreat

Right I'm going to throw the cat amongst the pigeons!

The main reason Arsenal and Liverpool have such history, trophies and are settled in the big four is chiefly down to the incompetencies of a couple of Huddersfield Town boards. Both of these clubs were set on their path to success by managers poached from Huddersfield Town. 

Herbert Chapman was poached from Huddersfield in the 20's when we were the best team in the world. He left due to lack of investment. Arsenal weren't at the races until he took over, they even had to bribe their way into the top flight allegedly. He then went on to create the Arsenal dynasty.

Bill Shankly the founder of the Liverpool dynasty was poached from Huddersfield Town as well. Prior to his appointment at Liverpool he was manager at Town in the 2nd division in a higher position than Liverpool. In the late 50's he had in his team the young Dennis Law and wanted to strengthen the team around him. The Town board refused to give funds for strengthening. He promptly left for Liverpool and signed these players. The rest is history.

On both occasions if Town's board had invested in the club we would have gone on to greater things and neither of these dynasties would have happened. What it goes to show is that as well as a good manger you need a supportive board.

The above is fact!


----------



## bigbossman

Tom Hughes said:


> Man Utd's ascent has multiple reasons IMO. Pre war they generally averaged less than city, but after the war they had to share maine rd for a while, and I think they got a foothold in tradditional city territory in an era when things were perhaps less tribal. The Munich tragedy combined with some success just previous snowballed thier fanbase. They were also the first club to really grasp commercialism (exec boxes) and court the media in a big way, then ultimately winning the European cup, charlton, best et al sealing their place in the popularity stakes. As a point of reference though it should be noted that when Everton were promoted from Div 2 in 1954 Everton's average in div 2 was much higher than Man U's (44k-36k) perhaps indicating thier respective status at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought about maine road having that impact, nice point, and does make sense in the long run, but for most of the 50s they got piss poor crowds for supposedly a great club like you said.
> 
> I agree about Munich, but whenever you mention it to United fans they get all ancy. There are many stroies about peopl suddenly becoming United fans out of sympathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everton were nothing? I think you're being very selective there. In the seasons that Arsenal had higher averages than Everton in the 80's the difference was usually 1-2,000 hardly making us 'nothing'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all, explained in the next part. It was nowhere near 1-2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put this against the fact that the city's population almost halved in the previous 2 decades, with the highest unemployment in the country and the most successfull club in the land over the park it makes me wonder why Arsenal weren't getting twice as many through the gates as Everton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come on just because your whole city was hit, doesn't mean London wasn't. The east end (where Arsenal have a load of fans) was as devasted as Liverpool was, and given the fact that arsenal play in one of the poorest parts of the city, i am in no doubt Islington was too.
> 
> There is no reason why we should've got double the crowds you did, although for the record we wern't averaging 1-2,000 more than you.
> 
> 80 5,000
> 81 6,000
> 82 1,000
> 83 4,000
> 84 9,000
> *85 you won the league and averaged 700 more than us
> 86 fair enough you averaged 9,000 more
> 87 3,000 more*
> 88 2,000
> 89 8,000
> 
> You only averaged more in the three seasons you won or were challenging for the league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look a bit further back you will find that Everton's averages in the 60's dwarfed Arsenal's significantly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mid table Arsenal vs a challenging Everton, that's expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with approx equality in the 70's. Liverpool's dominance over a long period (in a city where the rivalry/identity is not territorial) and the city's general population decline has done much to erode what was once a massive following that could at one time match any other club's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> London lost 2 million people within the same period don't forget. Arsenal battle relegation in the mid 70s too. Stop making excuses for Everton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall Everton have finished top of the average attendance table 14 times...... exactly the same number of times as Arsenal. That fact will probably never change now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Asenal have only finished top 13 times. So you're doing your team a diservice. However you have only finished top *4 times *since the 20th century began. Your fist 10 where in the *19th century* lol. Whereas our first one was in 1930.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigbossman

ArchieTheGreat said:


> Right I'm going to throw the cat amongst the pigeons!
> 
> The main reason Arsenal and Liverpool have such history, trophies and are settled in the big four is chiefly down to the incompetencies of a couple of Huddersfield Town boards. Both of these clubs were set on their path to success by managers poached from Huddersfield Town.
> 
> Herbert Chapman was poached from Huddersfield in the 20's when we were the best team in the world. He left due to lack of investment. Arsenal weren't at the races until he took over, they even had to bribe their way into the top flight allegedly. He then went on to create the Arsenal dynasty.
> 
> Bill Shankly the founder of the Liverpool dynasty was poached from Huddersfield Town as well. Prior to his appointment at Liverpool he was manager at Town in the 2nd division in a higher position than Liverpool. In the late 50's he had in his team the young Dennis Law and wanted to strengthen the team around him. The Town board refused to give funds for strengthening. He promptly left for Liverpool and signed these players. The rest is history.
> 
> On both occasions if Town's board had invested in the club we would have gone on to greater things and neither of these dynasties would have happened. What it goes to show is that as well as a good manger you need a supportive board.
> 
> The above is fact!



I won't argue with that lol

However i'd say i woul've left Huddersfield who couldn't get more than 20,000 averages even with three back to back titles. For a "not at the races" Arsenal who were averaging above 30,000, the best in London.

Same with Liverpool in the 50s

It seems to me the board didn't strengthen because there was fan apathy in that part of yorkshire, people just didn't follow football in the numbers they should've for the levels of success that were achieved. After all it seems it took for Leeds in the 1960s for it to become a football area, until then it was probably like wigan/st helens is now, if not worse.


----------



## GunnerJacket

ArchieTheGreat said:


> On both occasions *if* Town's board had invested in the club we would have gone on to greater things *and neither of these dynasties would have happened*. What it goes to show is that as well as a good manger you need a supportive board.
> 
> The above is fact!


Sorry, but you can't call something a fact if you're placing hypothetical conditions in the mix. It is a fact the dynasties each owe a large credit to men from Huddersfield, but to assume the overall fates of the clubs would definitively turned out differently had those men not made their moves is disingenuous. In theory Chapman and Shankly may have continued to struggled at Huddersfield while other characters took Arsenal and/or Liverpool to even greater heights. It's all unknown. What is a fact is they things did happen, not how they might've been otherwise.


----------



## Tom Hughes

bigbossman said:


> Tom Hughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on just because your whole city was hit, doesn't mean London wasn't. The east end (where Arsenal have a load of fans) was as devasted as Liverpool was, and given the fact that arsenal play in one of the poorest parts of the city, i am in no doubt Islington was too.
> 
> 
> 
> I may have been a few thousand out with the averages (yearly) but to compare London's unemployment rates and population decline with Liverpool's is quite frankly a joke. There was no comparison....... That's why I, like thousands of other scousers left for jobs in guess where? London! I didn't see any coming the other way.
> 
> All that said, over the 80's, I think it works out that you averaged 2,200 more than us. You won 1 league, we won 2...... as I said before, hardly a "nothing" club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason why we should've got double the crowds you did, although for the record we wern't averaging 1-2,000 more than you.
> 
> 80 5,000
> 81 6,000
> 82 1,000
> 83 4,000
> 84 9,000
> *85 you won the league and averaged 700 more than us
> 86 fair enough you averaged 9,000 more
> 87 3,000 more*
> 88 2,000
> 89 8,000
> 
> You only averaged more in the three seasons you won or were challenging for the league
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't see Tottenham winning 10 leagues and several European cups and Uefa cups in the previous 15 years (nor any other London clubs), perhaps that is why you preserved your fanbase, however look at the differences for the 60's.
> 
> 60. +1,000
> 61. +9,000
> 62. +7,000
> 63. +19,000
> 64. +15,000
> 65. +9,000
> 66. +9,000
> 67. +9,000
> 68. +15,000
> 69. +6,000
> 70. +14,000
> 
> An over 10k difference on average. Again, not bad for a "nothing" club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London lost 2 million people within the same period don't forget. Arsenal battle relegation in the mid 70s too. Stop making excuses for Everton
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You claim the east end as Arsenal's and accuse me of making excuses? No city in England had a greater percentage population decline as Liverpool in the same period, nor unemployment rate. No other club had such a successful neighbour either (Arsenal certainly don't). Fan research organisations say that Everton Fc has the oldest fanbase statistically, with the longest serving average (I think it is over 27yrs average regular attendance). In otherwords we are a dying breed.:lol:
> 
> 
> How about this stat then: for the 89 seasons that Arsenal existed upto the formation of the prem league, Everton averaged more than Arsenal for 46 of them if I have counted correct.
> (Ref: Through The Turnstiles, Brian Tabner 1992)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bigbossman

I may have been a few thousand out with the averages (yearly) but to compare London's unemployment rates and population decline with Liverpool's is quite frankly a joke. There was no comparison....... That's why I, like thousands of other scousers left for jobs in guess where? London! I didn't see any coming the other way. [/quote]

Thats a symptom of London being infinately a better city than scouse port, but London lost 2 million people, a quarter of it's population. More than what Liverpool lost. And boroughs of London had and still do have greater unemployment than Liverpool. 



> All that said, over the 80's, I think it works out that you averaged 2,200 more than us. You won 1 league, we won 2...... as I said before, hardly a "nothing" club.



You won more league titles but didn't average more than us in the decade, that was the point. 



> I didn't see Tottenham winning 10 leagues and several European cups and Uefa cups in the previous 15 years (nor any other London clubs), perhaps that is why you preserved your fanbase, however look at the differences for the 60's.
> 
> 60. +1,000
> 61. +9,000
> 62. +7,000
> 63. +19,000
> 64. +15,000
> 65. +9,000
> 66. +9,000
> 67. +9,000
> 68. +15,000
> 69. +6,000
> 70. +14,000
> 
> An over 10k difference on average. Again, not bad for a "nothing" club.


1. you have chose 11 seasons from the 60s, or was that to bolster your average? with your rounding up

2. the differences in the 60s and 80s are massive for a start you could get bigger crowds in the 60s so the average gaps would be larger. When we won the league in 89 our bigest crowd was 45,000 our lowest was 29,000. When we won it in 71 our biggest crowd was 63,000. Meaning our average was bolstered. 

3. I explained the 60s we didn't come above you once, in the whole of the 1960s and were midtable more or less every season and in all but 1 season you were top 6. We never finished above 7th. The averages tally. In the 80s we averaged above you in seasons we didn't finish above you 

4. We could do this all day, i could bring out the 30s, 40, 50s, half of the 70s, 80s, 90s, 2000s. All decades we averaged more. 



> You claim the east end as Arsenal's and accuse me of making excuses?


Geographically the closest club to large parts of the east end is Arsenal. The Krays etc are Arsenal fans... 



> Come on just because your whole city was hit, doesn't mean London wasn't. The east end (where Arsenal have a load of fans) was as devasted as Liverpool was, and given the fact that arsenal play in one of the poorest parts of the city, i am in no doubt Islington was too


i don't see any excuses



> No city in England had a greater percentage population decline as Liverpool in the same period, nor unemployment rate. No other club had such a successful neighbour either (Arsenal certainly don't). Fan research organisations say that Everton Fc has the oldest fanbase statistically, with the longest serving average (I think it is over 27yrs average regular attendance). In otherwords we are a dying breed.:lol:


Liverpool lost a large percentage of it's popualtion, it's suburbs grew etc, they moved people to places like skelmersdale, which is nearer to liverpool than parts of london are to the centre of town. London's population counts it's suburbs. So London and it's suburbs lost it's population to new towns up to 50 miles away.

The unemployment rate of the East end was as high (i've heard it said it was the most devasted place). But London stats are done as a whole not for specific areas.



> How about this stat then: for the 89 seasons that Arsenal existed upto the formation of the prem league, Everton averaged more than Arsenal for 46 of them if I have counted correct.
> (Ref: Through The Turnstiles, Brian Tabner 1992)


1. i have the 2002 edition of that book, and it clearly states attendances before 1925/26 are estimates.

2. There had been 93 league seasons up to the formation of the premier league, we had only played in 88 of them not 89.

3. You can't count seasons when we were in division 2, 13 for us and 4 for you. You can only do direct comparisons of the seasons we were in the same division. So that knocks off 17 seasons. Down to 71. Especially as we started in Division 2 and you didn't.

Lets do the maths

1900s everton 5-0
1910s evrton 3-0
1920s pre accuracy 4-2 everton

Official data from 1925-26
1920s everton 3-1
1930s Arsenal 10-0
1940s Arsenal 3-0 
1950s Arsenal 5-2 
1960s Everton 10-0
1970s 5-5
1980s Arsenal 7-3
1990s pre premier league 3-0

So the actual stats go like this 
If you add all the seasons we were in the same division

36-35 to Arsenal

Not including pre 1925-26 which were media guestimates, not official or accurate figures 

34- 23 to Arsenal

Post-war

23-20 to Arsenal

Thus we finished above you at all times, in *division 1*


----------



## JimB

To all............Enough. This is a very tedious conversation and we've all been guilty of letting it get out of hand. This is supposed to be a stadium thread. If you want to continue, pm each other or post on the sports threads in the UK SSC section.

bigbossman - you don't have a job, do you? Far, far too much time on your hands!


----------



## Jizzy

is the new anfield still to be 60k? it should go up to 70k, considering the rising trend of supply and demand.

leicesters stadium is fracking beautiful. the best i've seen, and thats saying alot!


----------



## Tom Hughes

Bigbossman,
Does that mean next time I'm down at the Emirates, WHL, SB, UP, CC etc I can sing "sign on" and " get to work you lazy ****"..... and all the other classless repertoire you bring to our place.....? when you bother to come that is. It's going to look a bit daft when they are all waving their wads of cash back at us as oft times before. Funnily I've never heard anyone sing that to the home fans at any London Ground..... not even West Hams, the real east end club. I wonder why?

Bottom line is..... in the 88 seasons prior to the premier league (which is what we were talking about, ie pre-gravy train) Everton Fc averaged greater than Arsenal more times than vise versa. In the 30 seasons prior we did this also despite similar honours won too, and that with us having the most successful club next door, and in the era I highlighted, the margins were massive not just 2,000 or so but over 10,000 on average. You said we were nothing in that era, I think this dispels that in one go.

I saw your similar argument on the Italian stadium thread regarding Newcastle's attendances..... is this your hobby? Do you think Arsenal would be getting 50k every match if they hadn't won the league in 80 yrs? I don't!


----------



## bigbossman

Tom Hughes said:


> Bigbossman,
> Does that mean next time I'm down at the Emirates, WHL, SB, UP, CC etc I can sing "sign on" and " get to work you lazy ****"..... and all the other classless repertoire you bring to our place.....? when you bother to come that is. It's going to look a bit daft when they are all waving their wads of cash back at us as oft times before. Funnily I've never heard anyone sing that to the home fans at any London Ground..... not even West Hams, the real east end club. I wonder why?


because london doesn't have the image of being a shit hole full of scroungers.



> Bottom line is..... in the 88 seasons prior to the premier league (which is what we were talking about, ie pre-gravy train) Everton Fc averaged greater than Arsenal more times than vise versa. In the 30 seasons prior we did this also despite similar honours won too, and that with us having the most successful club next door, and in the era I highlighted, the margins were massive not just 2,000 or so but over 10,000 on average. You said we were nothing in that era, I think this dispels that in one go.


you base your arguments on events that happened in the 1890s, pre world war one, and pre attendance records, when they were all estimates.

i read into the stats, you just take thm at face value and in black and white.

if you wanna do that then fine.



> I saw your similar argument on the Italian stadium thread regarding Newcastle's attendances..... is this your hobby? Do you think Arsenal would be getting 50k every match if they hadn't won the league in 80 yrs? I don't!


someone brought u newcastle in comparison to palermo, i didn't. just like you tried to claim stuff about everton. i use fact.

anyway as jimb said, stadiums


----------



## Tom Hughes

bigbossman said:


> because london doesn't have the image of being a shit hole full of scroungers.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely the boroughs you mentioned must be bigger shitholes by definition seeing as you say they were the worst in the country, or was that just another twist of stats to suit your argument? I gave you reasons why our gates had declined by the 80's which correlates very firmly with the city's population and unemployment changes. Even Liverpool's weren't great by the mid 80's, despite their success and by now massive fanbase. I then also make the point that Liverpool's sustained and unprecedented success must have also had a major affect on our attendances too. Check out Arsenal's attendances for the 60's, good job Spurs only won a few of trophies not over 20 in a decade..... where would you be then? and they don't share territory/households in anything like the same way as Everton and Liverpool have always done yet your gates dropped massively from the 50's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you base your arguments on events that happened in the 1890s, pre world war one, and pre attendance records, when they were all estimates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I based arguments on the full history, and a large sample close to the era in question which in itself took up over 1/3rd of the entire history of league footy. ie a generation and a half before the premier league, 30 seasons, the most relevant seasons! You said Everton were 'nothing' when over this period we had far more through the gates despite all the crippling influences mentioned. Hardly 'nothing'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read into the stats, you just take thm at face value and in black and white.
> 
> if you wanna do that then fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read contemporary reports from these eras I think you will find that crowd estimating was generally fairly accurate..... certainly for comparison purposes. It should also be noted that since the advent of more "accurate" figures there have also been some notable examples of attendance investigations at certain clubs who perhaps didn't always declare the full attendance shall we say..... so even your accuracy assertion might be subjective in some cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone brought u newcastle in comparison to palermo, i didn't. just like you tried to claim stuff about everton. i use fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you tried to claim that Everton were nothing..... I disproved that. Funnily, likewise you were trying to say that Newcastle's attendances were 'nothing' out of the ordinary..... I simply stated that they averaged 50k despite having not won the league in 80 yrs, and this disproves that assertion emphatically IMO. It would appear your mission is only to big-up Arsenal when quite frankly their fanbase is dwarfed by Man Utd's and Liverpool's (who haven't even won the league for nearly 20 yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway as jimb said, stadiums
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I beg to differ, Clubs and more importantly their attendances are precisely what stadia are for! It's the starting point in any stadium design brief, and as Everton and various others in this country have or are looking at those options as we speak this is a relevant issue IMO. However, to see some inputs regarding "stadia" you might want to look at these 2 sites:

http://www.blackwidowinternet.com/everton/

or for redevelopment plans I produced alone.... see alternative sites/redevelopment plans/drawings/renders etc at:

http://www.keioc.net/


----------



## bigbossman

1. This all stems from you thinking i said everton were nothing, but if you actually read what i said



> They were nothing in *relative terms *in the early and late 80s


Then you will see you blew it all out of proportion, with your outright over defensive attitude. See *post 361* for your OTT reply, it's hillarious on read back.

2. For the record however Everton are not a bigger club than Arsenal, and haven't been since the 1920s. Depsite the 1960s. Bigger crowds over a *relatively* short period doesn't = bigger club.

3. When did i ever say Arsenal were bigger than manchester united or Liverpool, once again because you thought i was disrespecting your club, you try and find anyway to disrespect mine

4. I'll reply to the rest of your mumbo jumbo in a PM, i'm sure the SSC public are tired of this by now

well done


----------



## Tom Hughes

bigbossman said:


> 1. This all stems from you thinking i said


Amongst several things...... You said that Arsenal were the tradititional east end club...... I run that past all my West ham supporting friends (having lived down there I know hundreds)...... they're still laughing now! Funnily 2 have moved to Liverpool, how can that be in this place of such negativity? BTW I can live anywhere in the world for my job.

I asked around, apparently you're the website numpty! well done!


----------



## bigbossman

Once again you selectively quote what i say



Tom Hughes said:


> Amongst several things...... You said that Arsenal were the tradititional east end club......


No i didn't, what i actually said was: 



> The east end (where Arsenal have a load of fans)


and



> Geographically the closest club to large parts of the east end is Arsenal. The Krays etc are Arsenal fans...


Tell me where i said Arsenal are/were the traditional east end club. 



> I run that past all my West ham supporting friends (having lived down there I know hundreds)...... they're still laughing now!


West ham fans who call themselves the cockney boys, and think the bow bells are in bow church??

The east end stops at the river lea, west ham is west of the river lea and is in area which was colloquially known as "London over the border". West Ham *do not* play in the east end.

However that doesn't mean West Ham doesn't have fans from the east end,Ii never said they didn't, what i said was Arsenal do, so do Tottenham and other london clubs. 



> Funnily 2 have moved to Liverpool, how can that be in this place of such negativity? BTW I can live anywhere in the world for my job.


...



> I asked around, apparently you're the website numpty! well done!


LOL ok


----------



## Luiggi

England have the best infrastructure in football stadiums, have great stadiums even in small cities. The people of small towns have a good identity with their smalls teams, that´s so good. Congrats


----------



## Ecological

*ENGLAND - IRB Rugby World Cup bid 2015 / 2019*

*Rugby UnionWWOS > Union
> Article
England to bid for 2015 Rugby World Cup*
00:19 AEST Wed May 6 2009


England has announced a bid to stage the 2015 Rugby World Cup on Tuesday with South Africa expected to follow on Thursday.

The Rugby Football Union announced it will submit a bid to the game's world governing body on May 13, when more details will be released.

Wales will also be part of England's bid to stage the event and they join Japan in the race to stage rugby's biggest international competition.

South Africa's rugby union has called a news conference for Thursday when it is expected to announce its bid for either the 2015 or 2019 championship. The next World Cup in 2011 is in New Zealand.

The RFU said its bid includes games in the biggest and best grounds in England and Wales and that would include 82,000 capacity Twickenham - the home of English rugby - 90,000 seater Wembley Stadium, Manchester United's 76,000 capacity Old Trafford and the Millennium Stadium in Cardiff, which can hold 75,000.

Lawrence Dallaglio and Will Greenwood, who were on the England lineup that won the 2003 World Cup, are on the bid committee.

"Playing in the Rugby World Cup is every player's dream," said Dallaglio, a former England captain. "I was fortunate to play in three, and the drama created by the tournament can only be matched by the passion of people for sport in England.

"Putting the two together at world-class venues like Twickenham, Wembley, Old Trafford and the Millennium Stadium will produce the ultimate rugby event."


----------



## Noostairz

Wembley Stadium (90,000):









Twickenham (82,000):









Millennium Stadium (75,000):









Old Trafford (76,000 - 95,000): http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...to-make-Old-Trafford-bigger-than-Wembley.html

i wonder if the wembley deal means the rfu might have decided to reciprocate for england's 2018 fifa wc bid?...


----------



## plasticterminator

Would be nice for once to see a rwc in England that has the whole event in England.
8 Stadia that do, can, want to and have hosted big rugby games
Twickenham F GR
Wembley SF QF 3RD GR
Old Trafford SF QF GR
Elland Road QF GR
Eastlands QF GR
Richo Arena GR
Hull GR
JJB GR

I know its a north west london split with coventry thrown in but you could always swap Hull and jjb for non traditional ne venue such as st james park and south coast such as southampton if they really wanted it.


----------



## flierfy

thomasKing said:


> HORATIO, it would be in september and October. Games wouldnt clash with football as football leagues would and could easily schedule games to avoid any problems.


You mean the Rugby Union can draw its schedule around football matches. There is almost no way that football can consider Rugby fixtures.

Manchester United plays a league game every other week-end at home. Add to that Champions League and League Cup games in midweek and you'll see there's very little space to navigate.


----------



## thomasKing

CharlieP said:


> Out of those four, only Leicester has a stadium vaguely large enough for a modern World Cup. In 2007 France used 40,000+ stadia and there were few empty seats, even for games involving the "minnows"...


So youre saying New Zealand will not host a "modern" world cup? well ok, I probably agree.

some of those french stadiums were more like in the mid 30,000. If rugby grounds can get to 20,000+, I think the difference will be just about tolerable, especially considering the size and quality of the four main venues.

Also, England isnt France. I doubt there is the same casual support for minnows. I would consider a Canada v Uruguay game safer in Gloucester rather than Sunderland.


----------



## thomasKing

flierfy said:


> You mean the Rugby Union can draw its schedule around football matches. There is almost no way that football can consider Rugby fixtures.
> 
> Manchester United plays a league game every other week-end at home. Add to that Champions League and League Cup games in midweek and you'll see there's very little space to navigate.


Not really. 
The rugby world cup is a one-off event with lots of different things to consider in their scheduling. Football can easily adapt to such thing as they no doubt often do to help their clubs make the most of their venues.

Old Trafford will almost certainly only be used for weekend games in the rugby cup. The RFU will just ask United if they can use the ground on a specific weekend and United will then ask fixture planners for an away game that weekend, which they will be 99.99% certain to get.


----------



## CharlieP

thomasKing said:


> Not really.
> The rugby world cup is a one-off event with lots of different things to consider in their scheduling. Football can easily adapt to such thing as they no doubt often do to help their clubs make the most of their venues.
> 
> Old Trafford will almost certainly only be used for weekend games in the rugby cup. The RFU will just ask United if they can use the ground on a specific weekend and United will then ask fixture planners for an away game that weekend, which they will be 99.99% certain to get.


Exactly. Don't forget exactly the same thing happened at the last world cup in France. Also, the schedule of games is worked out well in advance - the full programme has already been published for the new world cup, even though it's over two years away and only eight teams are known.


----------



## flierfy

thomasKing said:


> Not really.
> The rugby world cup is a one-off event with lots of different things to consider in their scheduling. Football can easily adapt to such thing as they no doubt often do to help their clubs make the most of their venues.


They make the most of their venues when they don't play themself. There is, however, no football club willing to jeopardise its chance or impose inconvenience for its supporters.



thomasKing said:


> Old Trafford will almost certainly only be used for weekend games in the rugby cup. The RFU will just ask United if they can use the ground on a specific weekend and United will then ask fixture planners for an away game that weekend, which they will be 99.99% certain to get.


That works for one week. The RFU will need this ground more often than that. They need these four big grounds for the well supported home nations and maybe France every week. So they will almost certainly collide with home fixtures of Man Utd. The only way to work around this is to move the Rugby to Friday or Monday.


----------



## gho

England, Japan, Italy and South Africa have bidded. I think one of the traditional rugby countries (england or South Africa) and one of the new countries (Italy or Japan) should get the games. 

I want Italy to get 2015 as I think that rugby has more potential to become a true rugby country in Italy than in Japan, considering there participation in the six nations. In Japan i think the increased interest in rugby would be short lived.


----------



## CharlieP

flierfy said:


> They make the most of their venues when they don't play themself. There is, however, no football club willing to jeopardise its chance or impose inconvenience for its supporters.
> 
> 
> That works for one week. The RFU will need this ground more often than that. They need these four big grounds for the well supported home nations and maybe France every week. So they will almost certainly collide with home fixtures of Man Utd. The only way to work around this is to move the Rugby to Friday or Monday.


Just look at the schedule from the 2007 Rugby World Cup, which used the grounds of eight soccer teams (Bordeaux, Lens, Lyon, Marseille, Nantes, Paris St. Germain and St. Etienne).

On the first weekend (8/9 Sep) seven of these were used (Bordeaux, Lens, Lyon, Marseille, Nantes, Paris St. Germain and St. Etienne). Four (Lyon, Marseille, Montpellier and Toulouse) were then used midweek.

On the second weekend (15/16 Sep), four were in use (Bordeaux, Lyon, Montpellier and Toulouse), with PSG's ground used the following Wednesday.

On the third weekend (22/23 Sep), Lens, Marseille, Montpellier and Nantes were used again, with Bordeaux, Lens, St. Etienne and Toulouse used on the Tuesday and Wednesday following.

To finish the pool stages, all eight were used on the weekend of 28/29/30 Sep.

Marseille's ground was also used for the quarter-finals, on 6 and 7 October.

Now as far as I know, the French championship wasn't suspended for a few weeks while the World Cup was on - because the venues were worked out over two years in advance, the schedule took this into account.

Stade Vélodrome was used on:

Sat 8 Sep
Wed 12 Sep
Sat 22 Sep
Sun 30 Sep
Sat 6 Oct
Sun 7 Oct

while still being used by Olympique de Marseille. With Twickenham, Wembley and the Millennium Stadium also in use, Old Trafford probably wouldn't even see as many games as that - maybe three pool matches involving Tri-Nations and Six Nations teams, and a quarter-final.


----------



## CharlieP

Anyway, we'll know later today exactly which grounds the RFU proposes to use and to what extent, when they present their bid to the IRB.

Early rumours are that they intend to use:

Twickenham
Wembley
Millennium Stadium
Old Trafford
Emirates
St. James's Park
Anfield
Elland Road
Walkers Stadium
Ricoh Arena
St. Mary's Stadium
Welford Road
Kingsholm

Watch this space...


----------



## Ecological

Thats terrific news.

Lest we forget, the teams will base themselves in rugby cities. 

I think New Zealand choose Worcester last time round.


----------



## ArchieTheGreat

CharlieP said:


> Anyway, we'll know later today exactly which grounds the RFU proposes to use and to what extent, when they present their bid to the IRB.
> 
> Early rumours are that they intend to use:
> 
> Twickenham
> Wembley
> Millennium Stadium
> Old Trafford
> Emirates
> St. James's Park
> Anfield
> Elland Road
> Walkers Stadium
> Ricoh Arena
> St. Mary's Stadium
> Welford Road
> Kingsholm
> 
> Watch this space...


I'm surprised they aren't going to use Bristol city's new ground. I thought it would be finished by then and It would make more sense to use this in the Union hotbed of the south west.


----------



## NeilF

Archie, I'm not sure I really see the logic in the use of a stadium in Bristol. It's capacity, if I'm right, is mooted at 30,000 with a potential to upgrade to 42,000. You have the Millennium Stadium, at 74,000, just across a bridge. It is logical to use the stadium in Cardiff and have a wider geographic spread of the other stadia. On that point, I find the potential use of three London stadia a bit strange, however - seems awfully centralised when another stadium like Murrayfield (given the potential use of the Millennium Stadium, I don't see why this should be problematic) would spread the games further afield and actually offer a larger capacity (67,500 - 60,000 at the Emirates Stadium).

I saw that the final is still likely to be held at Twickenham. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not - it's the logical choice for the RFU but Wembley holds nearly 8,000 more fans. At such times, surely getting as many fans as possible into the event is the best possible strategy? Seems a waste to potentially have more fans at a quarter- or semi-final than at the final itself.


----------



## CharlieP

NeilF said:


> Seems a waste to potentially have more fans at a quarter- or semi-final than at the final itself.


Then again, that's what happened in 1999


----------



## CharlieP

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/may/13/rugby-world-cup-bid-stadiums-2015

Final and semi-finals at Twickenham
Quarter-finals at Wembley and Millennium Stadium
Third place playoff at Emirates Stadium


----------



## CharlieP

RFU Press Release:

http://www.rfu.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/RFUHome.News_Detail/StoryID/22670


----------



## Kobo

I really can't see why Bath or Bristol can't be used as host cities. They are both big rugby cities and have lots of tourist attractions.


----------



## CharlieP

Bristol would be a great World Cup venue if City's new stadium comes to fruition. It's important to note that the bid has only included existing stadia, even though in six years' time Liverpool might be in a new ground, Old Trafford might be bigger than Wembley etc. - if they win the bid as it stands, the IRB won't complain if it gets changed and improved on three years down the line if there's a 32,000-seat stadium in Bristol.

Bath is a complete non-starter given the size of the Rec - even a new 20,000-seat stadium would be too small for a World Cup that's aiming for 3 million bums on seats.


----------



## Kobo

@Charlie P Well I just think that this Rugby World Cup would be a great opportunity to redevelop existing Rugby grounds around the country. I really think that Bristol should be part of it, and why the Madjeski Stadium which are the home for London Irish hasn't been mentioned I don't know. But I could see Bath being part of the bid if Bristol wasn't.

Do you know of which Rugby grounds are going to be rebuilt / new stadiums in the coming years, and what those capacities would be? I would like to start a thread on Rugby Premiership grounds but don't have the info.


----------



## CharlieP

To put it simply, the Rugby World Cup has outgrown traditional rugby stadia. From memory, the lowest attendance at any game in 2007 was 33,000, and the RFU have pledged a 30% increase overall. Most rugby grounds would have to be expanded *a lot* to meet that kind of demand, which would probably be unaffordable and unsustainable.

I started a thread on Guinness Premiership stadium developments in one of the UK fora way back - I'll run my eye over it and see if I can add anything new:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426220


----------



## thomasKing

Kobo said:


> @Charlie P Well I just think that this Rugby World Cup would be a great opportunity to redevelop existing Rugby grounds around the country. I really think that Bristol should be part of it, and why the Madjeski Stadium which are the home for London Irish hasn't been mentioned I don't know. But I could see Bath being part of the bid if Bristol wasn't.
> 
> Do you know of which Rugby grounds are going to be rebuilt / new stadiums in the coming years, and what those capacities would be? I would like to start a thread on Rugby Premiership grounds but don't have the info.


I agree about this great opportunity, but given the RFU´s rather bold 3 million target, CharlieP is probably right. Still there is hope, that rugby clubs can draw up plans to knock out the smaller football stadiums. Certainly if a rugby club can get to 25,000 I would consider that close enough to beat a 30,000 football stadiums. Ground expansions coupled with temporary seating could make that realistic at places like Exeter, Cornwall and even Bath that have open sides.

Some random developmets I know of.

Leicester will be up to 23,000 for next season, with later plans for 30,000

Northampton are seeking approval to expand from 13,000 to 17,000. It depends on the council and a land deal but appears likely and the demand is certainly there.

Gloucester are looking at 25,000 (including what sounds like a unigue 4-tiered stand on the shed side with no "normal" seats, just 6,000 standing with corporate stuff above) The club appears eager but judging by attendances there is no rush.

Worcester are at 12,000 I think, with plans to go above 15,000. Not sure when.

Exeter are at 7,000 and will go to 12 -15,000 if or when they get promoted. 

Cornish are hoping for a new "Cornwall stadium" with either an initial or later possible capacity of 15-20,000

Bath want to go from 10,000 to 15,000 and later 20,000, however they have fought a legal battle for this since the dawn of time.


----------



## Bobby3

Does that Cornish stadium have anything to do with Truro City FC?


----------



## CharlieP

CharlieP said:


> Stade Vélodrome was used on:
> 
> Sat 8 Sep
> Wed 12 Sep
> Sat 22 Sep
> Sun 30 Sep
> Sat 6 Oct
> Sun 7 Oct
> 
> while still being used by Olympique de Marseille.


I've just looked up the details for the 2007/08 Ligue 1 and UEFA Champions League, and total usage of Stade Vélodrome in September and October was:

Sat 8 Sep: Rugby World Cup pool match
Wed 12 Sep: Rugby World Cup pool match
Sat 15 Sep: Ligue 1 match
Tue 18 Sep: UEFA Champions League match
Sat 22 Sep: Rugby World Cup pool match
Sun 30 Sep: Rugby World Cup pool match
Sat 6 Oct: Rugby World Cup pool match
Sun 7 Oct: Rugby World Cup pool match
Sun 21 Oct: Ligue 1 match

If three or four pool matches are scheduled for Old Trafford, without two consecutive weekends and avoiding Champions League dates, there shouldn't be any problem at all.


----------



## ArchieTheGreat

NeilF said:


> Archie, I'm not sure I really see the logic in the use of a stadium in Bristol. It's capacity, if I'm right, is mooted at 30,000 with a potential to upgrade to 42,000. You have the Millennium Stadium, at 74,000, just across a bridge. It is logical to use the stadium in Cardiff and have a wider geographic spread of the other stadia. On that point, I find the potential use of three London stadia a bit strange, however - seems awfully centralised when another stadium like Murrayfield (given the potential use of the Millennium Stadium, I don't see why this should be problematic) would spread the games further afield and actually offer a larger capacity (67,500 - 60,000 at the Emirates Stadium).
> 
> I saw that the final is still likely to be held at Twickenham. I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not - it's the logical choice for the RFU but Wembley holds nearly 8,000 more fans. At such times, surely getting as many fans as possible into the event is the best possible strategy? Seems a waste to potentially have more fans at a quarter- or semi-final than at the final itself.


I was meaning using that instead of Kingsholm in Gloucester.


----------



## CharlieP

Don't forget that the RFU has only used existing grounds and capacities in its bid - since it doesn't own any of them apart from Twickenham it couldn't exactly promise new or enlarged venues (e.g. a new stadium in Bristol or a 96,000 Old Trafford).

If it were to win the hosting rights with the bid it presented, I'm sure the IRB wouldn't have a problem with them improving on it down the road to include suitable stadia - remember, when New Zealand were awarded 2011 they hadn't decided if they were going to use a new Auckland stadium for the final or what they were going to do with Carisbrook.


----------



## Mo Rush

What are the 5 weaknesses of Englands bid?

I can only really think of the use of football venues in September/August being a possible issue.


----------



## CharlieP

Mo Rush said:


> What are the 5 weaknesses of Englands bid?
> 
> I can only really think of the use of football venues in September/August being a possible issue.


I don't know - who mentioned it having five weaknesses?

As for using the soccer stadia, I've already pointed out that it wasn't a problem for the French organisers in 2007, who used the grounds of Marseille and Lyon (who were both involved in the UEFA Champions League), Lens, Toulouse, Bordeaux, Nantes, PSG and St. Germain.

A 2015 Rugby World Cup in England wouldn't involve any club soccer grounds in the knockout phases, bar the Emirates on a Friday night for the third-place playoff. Arsenal could play on Sunday or Monday or be away that weekend.

That leaves the pool stages, with 40 games. We can safely assume that England's four games will be at Twickenham, Wales's at the Millennium Stadium and Scotland's at St. James's Park (unless any of those teams are drawn in the same pool). That leaves 28, shared between Elland Road, Old Trafford, Anfield, the Emirates, Welford Road, the Ricoh Arena, Kingsholm and St. Mary's. So that's three or four games each, spread over a 24-day period. Should be easy enough for the organisers to manage not to use the same venue on consecutive weekends or on a Champions League match day.


----------



## Mo Rush

CharlieP said:


> I don't know - who mentioned it having five weaknesses?
> 
> As for using the soccer stadia, I've already pointed out that it wasn't a problem for the French organisers in 2007, who used the grounds of Marseille and Lyon (who were both involved in the UEFA Champions League), Lens, Toulouse, Bordeaux, Nantes, PSG and St. Germain.
> 
> A 2015 Rugby World Cup in England wouldn't involve any club soccer grounds in the knockout phases, bar the Emirates on a Friday night for the third-place playoff. Arsenal could play on Sunday or Monday or be away that weekend.
> 
> That leaves the pool stages, with 40 games. We can safely assume that England's four games will be at Twickenham, Wales's at the Millennium Stadium and Scotland's at St. James's Park (unless any of those teams are drawn in the same pool). That leaves 28, shared between Elland Road, Old Trafford, Anfield, the Emirates, Welford Road, the Ricoh Arena, Kingsholm and St. Mary's. So that's three or four games each, spread over a 24-day period. Should be easy enough for the organisers to manage not to use the same venue on consecutive weekends or on a Champions League match day.


I''m not suggesting that there are 5 weaknesses, its just difficult to find much wrong with the bid. In a way I do wish that they drop Wales. I mean how many world cups do Wales get to be part of?


----------



## CharlieP

More details of the RFU's bid at http://www.rfu.com/pdfs/communications/england-2015-bid-summary-for-public-consumption.pdf


----------



## Bobby3

That's really London heavy


----------



## CharlieP

It's worth pointing out that eight of the twelve proposed venues have hosted rugby union matches before.


----------



## thomasKing

CharlieP said:


> I don't know - who mentioned it having five weaknesses?
> 
> As for using the soccer stadia, I've already pointed out that it wasn't a problem for the French organisers in 2007, who used the grounds of Marseille and Lyon (who were both involved in the UEFA Champions League), Lens, Toulouse, Bordeaux, Nantes, PSG and St. Germain.
> 
> A 2015 Rugby World Cup in England wouldn't involve any club soccer grounds in the knockout phases, bar the Emirates on a Friday night for the third-place playoff. Arsenal could play on Sunday or Monday or be away that weekend.
> 
> That leaves the pool stages, with 40 games. We can safely assume that England's four games will be at Twickenham, Wales's at the Millennium Stadium and Scotland's at St. James's Park (unless any of those teams are drawn in the same pool). That leaves 28, shared between Elland Road, Old Trafford, Anfield, the Emirates, Welford Road, the Ricoh Arena, Kingsholm and St. Mary's. So that's three or four games each, spread over a 24-day period. Should be easy enough for the organisers to manage not to use the same venue on consecutive weekends or on a Champions League match day.



I sure hope we cant safely assume that England will be at Twickenham. Its the perfect opportunity to get out of London. They should be based at Old Trafford, epsecially if its expanded to 95,000. 

several matches with near 100,000 attendances in Manchester would be quite an advert for the game in an area which isnt exactly a hotbed of profesional rugby union. 
Wembley and Twickenham, on the other hand, are better suited to hosting the big southern teams with the location, large population and many London ex-pats


----------



## krudmonk

thomasKing said:


> I sure hope we cant safely assume that England will be at Twickenham. Its the perfect opportunity to get out of London. They should be based at Old Trafford, epsecially if its expanded to 95,000.
> 
> several matches with near 100,000 attendances in Manchester would be quite an advert for the game in an area which isnt exactly a hotbed of profesional rugby union.


Uh...leave the stadium they own to rent one in less friendly territory?


----------



## Mr.Underground

So bidders for 2015 and 2019 are:

- England
- Italy
- South Africa
- Japan

Final decision will be in 28th july

For italian bid there are 10 stadia, 9 in Italy and Marseille.


----------



## thomasKing

krudmonk said:


> Uh...leave the stadium they own to rent one in less friendly territory?


Both stadiums will be used, so it hardly matters which they own and which they rent. It would hardly be less-friendly playing in front of 95,000 at Old Trafford. Twickenham and Wembley would probably see better support for the southern teams, so in all it would only increase overall attendance.



Bobby3, yes I think football is involved in the proposal for Cornwall as is probably anything that could help get it done.


----------



## CharlieP

I've just realised that the RFU's target of 3 million spectators is a staggering average of 62,500 per game - higher than any FIFA World Cup bar 1994. Looks like the smaller grounds won't get more than two games each, otherwise the numbers don't work.


----------



## CharlieP

PS Can a mod please fix the title of this thread? England are only bidding for 2015, not 2019...


----------



## Bump

Are England only bidding for 2015 because they are very confident they will get it?


----------



## CharlieP

More because the IRB want a guaranteed £96 million return from the 2019 event, and only £80 million from 2015.


----------



## CharlieP

CharlieP said:


> To put it simply, the Rugby World Cup has outgrown traditional rugby stadia. From memory, the lowest attendance at any game in 2007 was 33,000, and the RFU have pledged a 30% increase overall. Most rugby grounds would have to be expanded *a lot* to meet that kind of demand, which would probably be unaffordable and unsustainable.


OK, I got it wrong - the lowest in 2007 was 24,128, shockingly for Samoa v Tonga. All but three games out of 48 had crowds over 30,000 though.

Romania v Portugal, the two minnows in Pool C, attracted 35,526 to their clash in Toulouse, and Argentina v Namibia had a near-capacity 55,067 in Marseilles.


----------



## duane

I heard that the Walkers stadium may be used aswell as Welford Road. These stadiums are across the road. The Walkers stadium is expected to be increased to a 40,000 seater in the near future. Therfore would the Walkers Stadium be better than Welford Road, or will Welford Road (30,000) be used because it will be one of the best rugby stadiums in the country?


----------



## CharlieP

On the day the RFU announced details of their bid, the Walkers Stadium was mentioned in the BBC's report in the morning, but was dropped once the details were fully known, so it just seems to have been included erroneously. It certainly isn't mentioned on the RFU's 2015 RWC pages.


----------



## hkskyline

* Jamie joins stadium campaign *
25 June 2009
Liverpool Echo

LIVERPOOL FC star Jamie Carragher joined around 200 campaigners to protest about plans to demolish a much-loved sports hall.

The defender is supporting the campaign to save Bootle Stadium from the bulldozer because he was a regular visitor as a youngster and developed his football skills on the large playing fields next to the building.

But Sefton council wants to flatten the stadium, which closed about three years ago.

Carragher said: "The stadium is part of Bootle and that is why I am supporting it. I want to see it up and running again."


----------



## Mo Rush

*Cup boost for England*

*Rugby World Cup Limited back England bid for 2015 tournament*


England look set to host the 2015 RWC after Rugby World Cup Limited announced they were backing the RFU's bid for the tournament. 
The World Cup was last held in England in 1991 - with Will Carling's men going on to reach the final - although Twickenham, Leicester, Bristol and Huddersfield subsequently hosted games in 1999.


However if the IRB Council ratify the recommendations by RWCL then the tournament will return in six years time.


The RFU have held off competition from South Africa, Italy and Japan to receive the endorsement - with IRB set to make a final decision on July 28.
RWCL have also recommended that Japan are awarded the tournament in 2019 - and if agreed, it will be the first time the World Cup has been held by one of the lesser nations.


RWCL chairman Bernard Lapasset said in a statement on the IRB website: "All the tenders were of a very high standard and each union demonstrated that they could host an excellent Rugby World Cup.
"It is a tribute to the health of the game and the enormous prestige of RWC that the field was so strong. 
*Congratulate*

"Both Italy and South Africa submitted comprehensive tenders with very strong government support and would be capable of hosting outstanding Rugby World Cup tournaments now or in the future. I would like to thank and congratulate them both for the quality of their tenders. 



"However, there could only be two recommended unions and after detailed review, the RWCL Board decided that England and Japan would provide the best balanced combination of hosts for the continued world-wide development of the game."


RWCL believe that the funding generated from holding the tournament in England would help raise the funds to develop the sport across the world, while providing a superb spectacle.


"A tournament in England would allow the IRB to maximise funding available for investment in the game through a strong commercial programme and a great RWC showcase," added Lapasset.


"In the heart of the UK's proposed Decade of Sport, RWCL believes that the RFU will deliver a RWC that will capture the imagination, attract strong attendances at superb venues and maximise the festival experience for the millions of attending supporters."


----------



## hkskyline

*Tennis: Wimbledon roof can be secret weapon, says Murray *
29 June 2009
Agence France Presse

Andy Murray was angry that his Wimbledon fourth round clash was played under the new 80-million-pound Centre Court roof, but believes the steambath conditions it creates could prove a powerful ally.

The third seeded Briton reached the quarter-finals on Monday with a roller-coaster 2-6, 6-3, 6-3, 5-7, 6-3 win over Swiss 19th Stanilas Wawrinka in the latest ever finish in tournament history.

The fourth round tie, played under the new roof which was closed following earlier rain, ended at 2239 (2139GMT), beating the previous latest end of 2135 (2035GMT) in 1981.

Murray, bidding to become the first British men's Wimbledon champion since Fred Perry in 1936, will now face Spain's former French Open winner Juan Carlos Ferrero for a place in the semi-finals.

And despite his reservations, he believes he'll have the advantage if that match is played under the gleaming 1,000-tonne roof.

"When you haven't experienced something before, it's tough to just walk out there and know how the court's going to play," said Murray.

"Now I know how I'll have to change my game if I do play under the roof, and I'll know the way that the court plays. In my opinion, there's quite a big difference."

Murray believes the court is a different beast when it is covered, changing the whole dynamic of a grasscourt match.

"It's very heavy and very humid and you are sweating so much. I noticed it very early.

"When I finished, it was like I'd been in a bath. So it kind of slowed it down a lot, and I struggled to serve because it wasn't coming off the strings that quickly."

The roof had been closed earlier in the day when heavy rain briefly replaced the 35-degree sunshine during the women's last 16 match between top seed Dinara Safina and France's Amelie Mauresmo.

Murray had been warming up in dry, hot outdoor conditions and was surprised to be told just minutes before the start of his match that the roof would remain shut.

"In my opinion, a decision should be made before that match is finished so they can let the players know in a decent amount of time what conditions they're going to be playing under," said Murray.

"I like playing indoors. But it's just when you haven't practiced or ever played a match under a roof on grass, you don't know what to expect."

The roof had been closed at 1535GMT when 2006 women's champion Mauresmo was 6-4, 1-4 ahead of top seed Safina.

The players returned 45 minutes later with the Frenchwoman eventually going on to lose 4-6, 6-3, 6-4 to the world number one.

"It makes the conditions a little bit different. I would say the ball is flying a little bit more," said Mauresmo.

"Visually when the ball is in the air and when you have the overhead, it's very bright. But it's a plus, definitely, for the tournament to be able to play (under the roof)."

The roof took up to 10 minutes to close, but action could not resume for around another half an hour to allow the air management system to create the right playing conditions.

Safina said she enjoyed the experience.

"It was a really nice atmosphere to play under the roof, because somehow you feel the crowd a little bit more," said the Russian.

"I didn't have any problems adjusting. I felt pretty comfortable."

All England Club chief executive Ian Ritchie said: "We've been waiting for it for so long, it's the first time ever at Wimbledon somebody's waiting for rain, but we'd still prefer the sunshine."


----------



## Kobo

So Bath Rugby Club have moved a step closer to redeveloping their ground to a 15,000+ seater. More info in this article: http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/aug/06/bath-recreation-ground-redevelopment


----------



## evilbish

*CHESTERFIELD - b2net Stadium (10,600)*

The stadium.











The overall development.









The B2net Stadium is a football stadium under construction in Whittington Moor, Chesterfield, Derbyshire, UK on the site of a former glassworks factory. Construction on the stadium was officially started on Thursday 23 July 2009. Planning permission was granted in July 2008. It will replace Saltergate as Chesterfield Football Club's new ground. When completed in 2010, it will have a capacity of 10,600, and will cost £13,000,000 to build. The land was handed over and given to Chesterfield FC in February 2009. The name of the stadium was announced on 14 August 2009, when a naming ceremony took place.

Facilities

Separate building (but being built at the same time as the stadium, to serve the stadium) include a Tesco Extra superstore, hotel, Texaco petrol station and a KFC.

West Stand includes conference rooms and banqueting rooms.

East 'Community' Stand include a gym, multi-purpose sports and community room, sports injury clinic, meeting tooms, a wave pool for rehabilitation, a heritage room, classroom and a soft play area.


Link to the b2net Stadium webcam


----------



## RMB2007

^^Sums up everything I hate about new stadiums in this country.


----------



## evilbish

RMB2007 said:


> ^^Sums up everything I hate about new stadiums in this country.


Yes, but did you see the old one?


----------



## kanye

www.sercan.de said:


> When starting a new thread (*30,000+ for Stadiums* and 10,000+ for Arenas)


^^^^


----------



## matthemod

In all fairness, he didn't start a new thread. Plus limiting these kind of stadium projects to their individual nation section cuts the chance for them to be seen by people who may be interested in smaller projects.

In terms of the stadium, I believe those renders are pretty bad compared to some of the other ones they've released. It will be a shame to see Saltergate go, seemed quite a Marmite kind of ground, loved it or hated it. However it really was decrepit and in this cut throat age where other utilities at a ground are essential to reel in the cash/investors, it was holding them down.


----------



## Mr.Underground

*English stadiums: when the stadium meets the history*

I love the english stadiums, their red bricks, the iron for the gate so I open this thread to collect best pics of english stadiums.

I start from Liverpool:


----------



## Mr.Underground

Anfield again:


----------



## Mr.Underground

Last pic from Anfield Rd.


----------



## kanye

there is already a thread.

ENGLAND - Stadium and Arena Development News
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=661500


----------



## Mr.Underground

kanye said:


> there is already a thread.
> 
> ENGLAND - Stadium and Arena Development News
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=661500


I know but I'd like to have a photography thread, without comments. Only pics.

I 'm looking for nice pics about Upton Park.


----------



## Mr.Underground




----------



## Mr.Underground




----------



## Mr.Underground

Craven Cottage (Fulham stadium)


----------



## Mr.Underground




----------



## Mr.Underground




----------



## Mr.Underground




----------



## NMAISTER007

BobDaBuilder said:


> As long as it is not Russia. Too much trouble getting a visa to go there.


i totally agree with you


----------



## Luke80

Could Russia not just set up an ESTA form for selected countries like the US does? Up to 90 days for either leisure or business.


----------



## BS3_RED

Bristol city have just been granted planning permission for a 30k stadium in Ashton Vale.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/7912383.stm


----------



## astrox

BobDaBuilder said:


> As long as it is not Russia. Too much trouble getting a visa to go there.


Didn't Russia waive the VISA requirements for visitors who had tickets to last years Champions League Final? 

I believe they would do something similar to that for the WC as well - but I guess we will find out with Sochi 2014.


----------



## Wendigo Wendigo

While I'm here, this seems as good a place as any to post this. Sheffield United have just been given planning permission to increase their capacity from 32,000 to 44,000. This video shows what it'll look like when it's done. It looks pretty fab and groovy to me:


----------



## bigbossman

^^agree totally that is immense! well done the blades!


----------



## Andy-i

*Brighton & Hove Albion FC: Falmer stadium*

I dont know if this has already got a thread but I couldn't see one.

Info on the plan:
http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=463
Click on the images in the top right for renders.

Stadium webcam is here:
http://www.seagulls.co.uk/page/Stadium/0,,10433~1728789,00.html


----------



## wearethefuture

Too small (23k, needs to be over 30k for a football stadium) for this category i'm afraid, that's why it doesn't have its own thread.


----------



## spud

don't talk nonsense....


crack on with the updates andy-i


----------



## 3SPIRES

*Rotherham United plan new stadium*

Rotherham United in League 2 plan a new 12,000 all-seater stadium.

Image from club website:











More info here:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1115515


----------



## GideaParkHammer

*"Words Fail Me" Stadium(s) Proposal*

*Premier League - 'Siamese stadium' in Liverpool?*

Liverpool and Everton could share a revolutionary 'Siamese stadium' under new plans revealed by a business consortium.











The Merseyside rivals would effectively have separate grounds in Stanley Park connected by a central spine housing collective facilities, according to proposals released to the Liverpool Echo.

Mersey Stadia-Connex group, who are behind the idea, claim the design could save the clubs between £180m-£220m, while allowing them their own stadia.

The blueprint proposes a 60,000-seater ground for Liverpool and a 50,000 capacity for Everton, to be completed as soon as 2013. The 10-story spine includes a 300-bed hotel, hospitality facilities, 150 executive boxes and a huge underground car park.

A spokesman for the Mersey Stadia-Connex group said: "We need to reach the prospective new owners of Liverpool FC to inform them about this sensational investment opportunity.

"Most fans will understand the many advantages and financial implications. This scheme differs from all previous concepts during the last decade in that we believe it manages to achieve all the clubs' objectives."

However, an Everton spokesman sounded a sceptical note about the idea, telling the Liverpool Echo it was "unworkable, unaffordable and undeliverable".

Liverpool announced a £55 million annual loss last week and have identified a move to a larger stadium as a key requirement to improve the club's finances.

Their plans for a new ground in Stanley Park are on hold while co-owners George Gillett and Tom Hicks attempt to sell the club. Various proposals have put the stadium's capacity between 55,000 and 73,000. Anfield's current capacity is 45,362.

A club spokesman said: “We remain committed to building our new stadium in Stanley Park.”
Eurosport

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/10052010/58/premier-league-siamese-stadium-liverpool.html


----------



## metros11

I think you hit it on the nail with 'words fail me'.


----------



## The Hustler

Wendigo Wendigo said:


> While I'm here, this seems as good a place as any to post this. Sheffield United have just been given planning permission to increase their capacity from 32,000 to 44,000. This video shows what it'll look like when it's done. It looks pretty fab and groovy to me:


My favourite ground in the country......well.....apart from Ashton Gate and the "new Ashton Vale" ground of course.

Will be even better with the development. Well done United!


----------



## RobH

GideaParkHammer said:


> *Premier League - 'Siamese stadium' in Liverpool?*
> 
> Liverpool and Everton could share a revolutionary 'Siamese stadium' under new plans revealed by a business consortium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Merseyside rivals would effectively have separate grounds in Stanley Park connected by a central spine housing collective facilities, according to proposals released to the Liverpool Echo.
> 
> Mersey Stadia-Connex group, who are behind the idea, claim the design could save the clubs between £180m-£220m, while allowing them their own stadia.
> 
> The blueprint proposes a 60,000-seater ground for Liverpool and a 50,000 capacity for Everton, to be completed as soon as 2013. The 10-story spine includes a 300-bed hotel, hospitality facilities, 150 executive boxes and a huge underground car park.
> 
> A spokesman for the Mersey Stadia-Connex group said: "We need to reach the prospective new owners of Liverpool FC to inform them about this sensational investment opportunity.
> 
> "Most fans will understand the many advantages and financial implications. This scheme differs from all previous concepts during the last decade in that we believe it manages to achieve all the clubs' objectives."
> 
> However, an Everton spokesman sounded a sceptical note about the idea, telling the Liverpool Echo it was "unworkable, unaffordable and undeliverable".
> 
> Liverpool announced a £55 million annual loss last week and have identified a move to a larger stadium as a key requirement to improve the club's finances.
> 
> Their plans for a new ground in Stanley Park are on hold while co-owners George Gillett and Tom Hicks attempt to sell the club. Various proposals have put the stadium's capacity between 55,000 and 73,000. Anfield's current capacity is 45,362.
> 
> A club spokesman said: “We remain committed to building our new stadium in Stanley Park.”
> Eurosport
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/10052010/58/premier-league-siamese-stadium-liverpool.html


:rofl:


----------



## KingmanIII

GideaParkHammer said:


>


. . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Luke80

For me it looks like they've run out of money and run out of ideas but still want people to be interested.


----------



## Blue Lou

*[Burton upon Trent] St. George's Park - National Football Centre*

Not a stadium but a football venue of some English importance because it is the new training facility for England teams.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_George's_Park_National_Football_Centre

The planning application was approved today


----------



## forestbolton

*Morecambe FC - Globe Arena*

New to this forum, so don't murder me for citing Wikipedia:

The Globe Arena is a football stadium which will be used by Morecambe FC in Morecambe, Lancashire, England.

It is named after the Globe Construction, the company which built the stadium.

The stadium will hold up to 6,918 fans and is a four-sided ground. Around the stadium, there is public facilities and a hotel. It will be in use from the 2010/2011 season. The stadium should have been in use for the 2009/2010 season but a halt in the building work delayed the stadium by a year.

The stadium is to replace Morecambe F.C.s old stadium, Christie Park which has been Morecambe's home since 1921.


*Christie Park (Last game was played 20/05/2010)*





































*Globe Arena*
From http://www.morecambestadium.co.uk/

Proposed:










Stadium plans found at http://www.morecambestadium.co.uk/more_info.asp?current_id=53


Construction:


----------



## $upr£m€




----------



## RMB2007

Work on Fleetwood Town's new stand has started then. :yes:

http://www.fleetwoodtownfc.com/News/Archive/2010/May/010.php



















http://www.fleetwoodtownfc.com/Gallery/200910/20091022 drawings/index.html


----------



## ormey

KingmanIII said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


cant see the point of two stadiums


----------



## Vilak

KingmanIII said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . . . .


I look like an april fool but if the studies show a benefit for both teams, why not? It would be a first.

Maybe the proximity of tjhe fans would leads to more fights, what is the animosity between Everton and Liverpool fans? do they hate each other of do their rivalry is friendly?


----------



## DenilsonUK

Obviously there will be some sections of both sets of supporters who literally do _hate_ eachother, but on the whole, I've always been under the impression that there is alot of mutual respect between the two clubs. That's from an outsiders point of view though, so don't take is as gospel. 

I couldn't imagine it leading to more fights though since the Police/Premier League make sure that when compiling the fixtures, one of the teams always play away when the other plays at home.


----------



## DenilsonUK

Falmer is coming along nicely, they've more or less got the West Stand arch in place now. 









Courtesy of Everest from North Stand Chat.

Nice to see a lower-league club get something iconic and not just some simple, cheap design. The only thing that irks me is how shallow the seating will be in the North and South Stands.


----------



## PortoNuts

^^What a huge thing!


----------



## SuttonBaggie

Wendigo Wendigo said:


> While I'm here, this seems as good a place as any to post this. Sheffield United have just been given planning permission to increase their capacity from 32,000 to 44,000. This video shows what it'll look like when it's done. It looks pretty fab and groovy to me:


Looks awesome but do they have the fan base to fill it week in week out once they get back into the Prem?


----------



## SuttonBaggie

DenilsonUK said:


> Falmer is coming along nicely, they've more or less got the West Stand arch in place now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Everest from North Stand Chat.
> 
> Nice to see a lower-league club get something iconic and not just some simple, cheap design. The only thing that irks me is how shallow the seating will be in the North and South Stands.


It looks massive in this photo.


----------



## SuttonBaggie

RobH said:


> :rofl:


They might as well just build one stadium between them.


----------



## MS20

SuttonBaggie said:


> Looks awesome but do they have the fan base to fill it week in week out once they get back into the Prem?


Well pretty sure Bramall Lane was over 90% last time they were in the PL. Week in week out with a 40k+ stadium, probably not. But hey, they're guaranteed at least 6 sell outs. Good enough I say. Plus Sheffield is a big city which has underachieved; if they could get push on and stabilize in the PL, who knows.


----------



## flares

*The American Express Community Stadium (aka Falmer)*









thanks to Mr Muir

Good old Sussex by the Sea


----------



## Igor Munarim

Twickenham Stadium (London)


----------



## RMB2007

Morecambe's new stadium (Globe Arena) is now open for business. Great to see a new football stadium that includes terraced stands. :cheers:


----------



## matthemod

Agree with the appreciation for new terraced stands, unfortunately I cannot help but be the tiniest bit annoyed at the small side stand. I understand entirely that Morecambe in terms of size and attendance can make do without it, and maybe it could easily be expanded in due course, but it seems to show a lack of ambition. Other than that it's a great little ground!


----------



## RMB2007

^^ From what I've read on their forum, the plan is to redevelop that side of the ground when they need to. I've also read that the home terraced stand could be expanded in the future too.


----------



## Sponsor

Igor Munarim said:


> Twickenham Stadium (London)


Isn't this one _Millenium Stadium_ form Cardiff?


----------



## Steel City Suburb

It is.


----------



## RMB2007

New Grandstand for Torquay:





































http://www.torquayunited.com/page/News/0,,10445~2118462,00.html


----------



## Gherkin

Decent looking 'Grandstand', but the colours rescue the cheap design. 'At the end of the day', blue corrugated steel is much prettier than grey corrugated steel. I don't like the height of the first row of seats - this is unnecessary


----------



## RMB2007

Gherkin said:


> I don't like the height of the first row of seats - this is unnecessary


According to the plans there will be some standing areas, so that's the reason for the height of the first row of seats.


----------



## Andy-i

Here's an update on Brighton's new football ground. 
The most interesting footie ground in England in a long time IMHO

It's too small for it's own thread so iv'e put it in here:

At the moment: Pic coutersy of Seagulls.co.uk









Render of the proposed ground: Pic coutersy of DMH Stallard









Her'es the Webcam link:
http://www.lobstervision.tv/bhafc/#


----------



## BS3_RED

kerouac1848 said:


> Remember that for the vast majority of football's history money wasn't such an important factor as now. Gate income was shared, TV money non-existent until the late 80s and merchandise irrelevant. As a result the number of fans a club had wasn't so important, meaning small and medium town clubs could punch above their weight.
> 
> Now of course it is totally different as the more fans you have the more shirts you can sell, the more you can pack your ground (and the more you can charge due to suppressed demand) and the more attractive you are to TV, because you're likely to have more viewers. The big clubs are dominating more and more and there has been a gradual shift towards London alongside the big boys of Liverpool and Manchester
> 
> Also, remember that Northern clubs went professional before Southern ones did, leading to a split between the Football League and FA, the result being that the former was entirely made up of clubs from the North and Midlands until Arsenal joined in the 1890s (the London and County FA's of the South were strongly opposed to professionalism during this period). There was a rival Southern League featuring many of today's clubs well into the 21st Century, hence when you look at the record books for First Division champions up to around WWI there is a noticeable absence of clubs south of B;ham.
> 
> Eventually, the Southern League was absorbed into the Football League by becoming its new Third Division, meaning that there automatically was a geographical imbalance. The factors I mentioned above played a role in stunting the development of clubs from larger and wealthier Southern towns and cities. Even then we can see the potential there. Brighton (for the first time), Crystal Palace and Stoke went up to the First Division for the '79-'80 season. None were relegated that season. The average gates for each club were 20k Stoke, 24K Brighton and 30k Crystal Palace (this was the 6th best average gate of the season, higher than Forest's who were reigning champions and European Cup winners).
> 
> Re. Bristol, someone else can probably add factors unique to the city!


I can...

Apart from the reasons that you give above ( that i did not know, though were not Spurs in the Football league before Arsenal) Bristol has other issues.

The first one being the fact that there are two (i know its hard to believe) professional football clubs in Bristol and while neither is attended very well most people in Bristol who follow football will have a connection with one club or the other. The attitude in Bristol for a long time was about JUST being better than the other club. Fortunately we (CITY) have grown out of that attitude, though Rovers sadly have not yet.


Another reason is that in the West country Rugby has a big following, not as big as football but enough to take a fair chunk of potential fans away from the football club

Again Lots and i mean lots of people play parks football and rugby in Bristol, meaning another major factor affecting out gates and there for the size of the club.

The biggest reason though is the amount of plastic prem fans that live in Bristol. Both Bristol clubs were football league when the prem was formed and have both missed out on the increased exposure that a season or two in the prem gives you. It does seem that you see more Arsenal, Liverpool or any top prem clubs shirt than you see City or Rovers shirts in Bristol.


If you add all that together and then add that Bristol might have a overall population of around 1million but a lot of people have moved to the area and so follow other clubs you start to get a picture of why Bristol does not have a team in the top flight competing at the top, middle or bottom.


If Steve Lansdown gets his way we (City) will get there and then we will see just how big our potential really is ( i think maybe a little bigger than Bolton), though we were last in the top flight in the late 70's and early 80's and our gates were only about average.


----------



## Stunnersight

kerouac1848 said:


> First, you're confusing the political boundaries (i.e. the area the City council is responsible for) with the broader urban locality and even broader still metro area (individual towns linked to the core city). Norwich has an continuous urbanisation featuring some 260,000 and a metro area of around 370,000. You could probably claim most of the county as potential Norwich fans, bumping it to over 800,000 theoretically (if not realistically). Ispwich is smaller, but the metro area is still over 250,000 i believe.
> 
> Second, places in the South and East of England are generally wealthier than their counterparts in Lancashire. The East of England region had, last time I checked, the joint highest (with the SE which ex. London) economic activity rate and second lowest unemployment rate. The NW had the second lowest and highest respectively in those categories. If we consider that NW also includes the wealthy county of Cheshire and parts of Manchester, the actual economic wealth of most of Lancashire is likely a bit below many large Southern and Eastern towns/cities.
> 
> Finally, with so many football clubs in a small space and distances short, the small and medium-size towns have to worry about people traveling nearby clubs (not forgetting Rugby League). How many kids in Blackburn, Bolton, Burnley et al following the big four NW clubs? Even if you support Man Utd or Liverpool in Norwich or Ipswich the chances are if you want to watch live games you'll have to regularly go to your local clubs, unless you can fork out for trips up north on a regular basis. Blackburn is, what, around 50 mins to Manchester, costing potentially under £10. Even Norwich to London, which is closer, is 2 hrs and about £35, which ex. time and money for the tube.


My rule of thumb is to go off whatever the population is of the built-up areas as dipicted by yellow/grey shading on maps. The built-up areas of Norwich indeed only belong to Norwich, but Burnley still stretches into smaller neighbouring towns without gaps. 

Any football teams in Nelson/Colne are stuck way in the depths of the non-league ladder to hinder Burnley's gates. Not so long ago in the early 1980s Burnley where getting truly whopping gates for its size. There is nothing to stop a topflight Burnley filling a 40'000 ground with 36'000 of its own from all the neighbouring towns when needed. A bit like how Lens and Heerenveen can draw big gates from outside notwithstanding their small populations, though Burnley lacks a strong semi-nationlike identity to draw upon like Friesland and Flanders.

Norwich are lucky to have a geographically captive audience. They are miles away from any competition and there isn't even a motorway out of Norfolk.


----------



## kerouac1848

> I can...
> 
> Apart from the reasons that you give above ( that i did not know, though were not Spurs in the Football league before Arsenal) Bristol has other issues.


Spurs were elected during the 1908-09 season into Division 2, almost 20 years after Arsenal. 

I'm no football historian but it is amazing how little is known by most football fans about even basic facts of the game's history and how it developed (not having a go at all btw!!!). For example many don't know that for most of the Football League's history there was no direct promotion and relegation between the non-league divisions, which is actually a recent occurrence (basically the Football League was a closed entity like the MLB, NBA, etc as clubs were elected). 

Also, 4 of the big 5 clubs from the 80s and early 90s (Everton, Arsenal, L'pool, Man Utd) voted for the new PL to accept ITV's TV deal rather than Sky's. The one big club who voted for Murdoch were Spurs, largely because of the conflict of interest the club's owner, Alan Sugar, had in shifting his coding boxes. That one vote was just enough to lead to a 16-4 swing, thereby give the minimal majority needed. However, we're told that the clubs we're tripping over themselves to go with Sky, when in actual fact the big clubs wanted to keep the deal which had existed since the 80s (under ITV's £300m+ proposal the Big 5 clubs would have monopolised coverage to an even greater extent)



> The first one being the fact that there are two (i know its hard to believe) professional football clubs in Bristol and while neither is attended very well most people in Bristol who follow football will have a connection with one club or the other. The attitude in Bristol for a long time was about JUST being better than the other club. Fortunately we (CITY) have grown out of that attitude, though Rovers sadly have not yet.
> 
> 
> Another reason is that in the West country Rugby has a big following, not as big as football but enough to take a fair chunk of potential fans away from the football club
> 
> Again Lots and i mean lots of people play parks football and rugby in Bristol, meaning another major factor affecting out gates and there for the size of the club.
> 
> The biggest reason though is the amount of plastic prem fans that live in Bristol. Both Bristol clubs were football league when the prem was formed and have both missed out on the increased exposure that a season or two in the prem gives you. It does seem that you see more Arsenal, Liverpool or any top prem clubs shirt than you see City or Rovers shirts in Bristol.
> 
> 
> If you add all that together and then add that Bristol might have a overall population of around 1million but a lot of people have moved to the area and so follow other clubs you start to get a picture of why Bristol does not have a team in the top flight competing at the top, middle or bottom.


That all makes logical sense to me. The last reason is common to all clubs outside of the largest 8 or so in the country tbh. I hear the same complaints from Nottingham, Derby, and many other cities. 

I think if City go up the demand would be massive, at least for the first season due to the novelty factor. 

City have only spent 4 seasons in the top flight since 1945. The first three of those saw averages of 23K, 23K and 22K respectively, so not bad. 

The one club I don't get is Villa who you would expect, given their location, history and league positions, to be having a 10K waiting list instead of several thousand empty seats (they've only averaged 40k once since 1951!)


----------



## Bobby3

Fleetwood's new stand looks nice. I agree with the one that said Telford has the best ground in the division though, it's great.


----------



## Stunnersight

BS3_RED said:


> I can...
> 
> Apart from the reasons that you give above ( that i did not know, though were not Spurs in the Football league before Arsenal) Bristol has other issues.
> 
> The first one being the fact that there are two (i know its hard to believe) professional football clubs in Bristol and while neither is attended very well most people in Bristol who follow football will have a connection with one club or the other. The attitude in Bristol for a long time was about JUST being better than the other club. Fortunately we (CITY) have grown out of that attitude, though Rovers sadly have not yet.
> 
> 
> Another reason is that in the West country Rugby has a big following, not as big as football but enough to take a fair chunk of potential fans away from the football club
> 
> Again Lots and i mean lots of people play parks football and rugby in Bristol, meaning another major factor affecting out gates and there for the size of the club.
> 
> The biggest reason though is the amount of plastic prem fans that live in Bristol. Both Bristol clubs were football league when the prem was formed and have both missed out on the increased exposure that a season or two in the prem gives you. It does seem that you see more Arsenal, Liverpool or any top prem clubs shirt than you see City or Rovers shirts in Bristol.
> 
> 
> If you add all that together and then add that Bristol might have a overall population of around 1million but a lot of people have moved to the area and so follow other clubs you start to get a picture of why Bristol does not have a team in the top flight competing at the top, middle or bottom.
> 
> 
> If Steve Lansdown gets his way we (City) will get there and then we will see just how big our potential really is ( i think maybe a little bigger than Bolton), though we were last in the top flight in the late 70's and early 80's and our gates were only about average.


Yep lots of folks bang on into their Rugby in the West Country but still heaps of potential new fans lurking within Bristol itself and in all those townships on the outside. Lots of the folk (from those towns too small to support a league team) are bang into their football teams. Lots of cities and towns across England draw fans to the mothertowns from smaller outlying areas.

All Bristol City have to do, is get lucky, Build a new 40 - 44'000 stadium, and stay in to the topflight for a bit. Even in Bristow itself, there is more to come along with the bus ins. Think: Charlton, Norwich and Reading. Bristol is the second biggest city in Southern Britain and a regional headtown...about time you started behaving like billybigbollocks


----------



## kerouac1848

> My rule of thumb is to go off whatever the population is of the built-up areas as dipicted by yellow/grey shading on maps. The built-up areas of Norwich indeed only belong to Norwich, but Burnley still stretches into smaller neighbouring towns without gaps.


But that is what I mean, the continuous urban area of Norwich is home to some 260k people. Even just looking at Google Earth tells me that Burnely looks smaller than Norwich, insomuch as it has less urban sprawl. Norwich is also suppose to be one of the 4 most densely populated cities in England.



> Any football teams in Nelson/Colne are stuck way in the depths of the non-league ladder to hinder Burnley's gates. Not so long ago in the early 1980s Burnley where getting truly whopping gates for its size. There is nothing to stop a topflight Burnley filling a 40'000 ground with 36'000 of its own from all the neighbouring towns when needed


Average crowds of almost 40k for a town which, at most, has around 140k people? That seems widely optimistic to me, you're talking about almost a third of the town!

Burnely's gates were no-way near as impressive as you make out either. From 1980 to 1991 (12 seasons) Burnely didn't get an average above 10k once. From '85-'87 they averaged less than 5k! How is that whopping-gates?

Even from the mid 60s to early 70s (football's supposed 'golden-age') Burnely, who were in the First Divison for all but 2 seasons during this period, only averaged above 20k once; 3 seasons saw averages of 15k or under.



> A bit like how Lens and Heerenveen can draw big gates from outside notwithstanding their small populations, though Burnley lacks a strong semi-nationlike identity to draw upon like Friesland and Flanders


Lens (i assume you mean the French city) doesn't have a Flanders identity, which weakens anyway somewhat as you get closer to the border. Flemish identity is strongest around Antwerp if you have to pick a city (I've been there twice since October of this year because I have friend from there). Lens is Gallic. 

Anyway, RC Lens is a one club city with a metro area of over half-a-million (Lens-Douai) so their average attendance of just under 40k isn't that impressive i would say (the Commune of Lens is tiny, but a commune is just a French political construct). They also actually have a derby game unlike most French clubs.


> Norwich are lucky to have a geographically captive audience. They are miles away from any competition and there isn't even a motorway out of Norfolk.


Yep, they are.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

kerouac1848 said:


> Remember that for the vast majority of football's history money wasn't such an important factor as now. Gate income was shared, TV money non-existent until the late 80s and merchandise irrelevant. As a result the number of fans a club had wasn't so important, meaning small and medium town clubs could punch above their weight.


I think money has always been an important factor. The distribution of it was different. Tv cash was shared, as was a part of gate money, as said before, but youth development was really crucial in the past. There was no freedom of contract for players until the 1960s, and even until the Bosman ruling, no player could leave on a free if he was offered a pay rise. This gave an advantage (probably rightly) to those clubs with good youth development in the "football hotbeds" of the country.


Ashton Gate has probably also held City back. In the 80s it was comparatively quite a nice ground, but it hasn't fared well since converting to all-seater, which is a shame. Fans these days flock in numbers to some pretty bland modern stadiums, typically boosting support by around 50%. A good new stadium for City should see them draw around 25,000 without too many problems.



> Eventually, the Southern League was absorbed into the Football League by becoming its new Third Division, meaning that there automatically was a geographical imbalance. The factors I mentioned above played a role in stunting the development of clubs from larger and wealthier Southern towns and cities.


Add to that the fact that only one promotion place was available, and a lot of southern clubs were playing catch-up.


----------



## kerouac1848

> I think money has always been an important factor. The distribution of it was different. Tv cash was shared, as was a part of gate money, as said before, but youth development was really crucial in the past. There was no freedom of contract for players until the 1960s, and even until the Bosman ruling, no player could leave on a free if he was offered a pay rise. This gave an advantage (probably rightly) to those clubs with good youth development in the "football hotbeds" of the country.


I don't think money had the importance it does now, not even close tbh. TV income was tiny until ITV paid £44m (which is hardly anything itself) for live coverage rights in 1988; prior to that the amounts were close to £5m. Tickets were dirt cheap, even accounting for inflation, as well as being shared more equally. Other sources of income were limited. Shirt sales and other merchandise, sponsorship, etc, were nothing like today. The gap in revenues and valuation is enormous now. Man Utd and Arsenal make hundreds of millions of pounds and are valued at well over a billion euros each; in just the late 80s Man Utd almost got bought for £10m. 

Youth development is still important but there is an added reason. Now a Youth Academy is seen as a cash provider. Ajax include their academy as income producing entity whilst the entire business model of South American clubs is based on the exportation of their talent.

I agree that the Bosman ruling favoured big clubs as now there is increasingly (between English clubs anyway) horizontal movement of players rather than vertical (i.e. it appears that the top clubs pick less guys from the lower leagues). This is also due to globalisation of football and the development of larger and more advance scouting networks together with feeder clubs in poor leagues.


> Add to that the fact that only one promotion place was available, and a lot of southern clubs were playing catch-up.


Exactly. I use to have a flatmate from Sheffield (Wednesday fan) and he would go on about how the North has so many top division clubs because of their passion for football and how in the South it isn't the same deal. The guy knew **** all about how the game developed, the role of professionalism propelling Northern clubs and so on. Brighton, who have only been in the top flight for one period in the 80s, averaged almost 18k in the old Fourth Division in the 60s, and 20K in the 3rd in '77, far better than many NW clubs who only spent short periods in English football's basement divisions.


----------



## Stunnersight

kerouac1848 said:


> But that is what I mean, the continuous urban area of Norwich is home to some 260k people. Even just looking at Google Earth tells me that Burnely looks smaller than Norwich, insomuch as it has less urban sprawl. Norwich is also suppose to be one of the 4 most densely populated cities in England.
> 
> 
> 
> Average crowds of almost 40k for a town which, at most, has around 140k people? That seems widely optimistic to me, you're talking about almost a third of the town!
> 
> Burnely's gates were no-way near as impressive as you make out either. From 1980 to 1991 (12 seasons) Burnely didn't get an average above 10k once. From '85-'87 they averaged less than 5k! How is that whopping-gates?
> 
> Even from the mid 60s to early 70s (football's supposed 'golden-age') Burnely, who were in the First Divison for all but 2 seasons during this period, only averaged above 20k once; 3 seasons saw averages of 15k or under.
> 
> 
> 
> Lens (i assume you mean the French city) doesn't have a Flanders identity, which weakens anyway somewhat as you get closer to the border. Flemish identity is strongest around Antwerp if you have to pick a city (I've been there twice since October of this year because I have friend from there). Lens is Gallic.
> 
> Anyway, RC Lens is a one club city with a metro area of over half-a-million (Lens-Douai) so their average attendance of just under 40k isn't that impressive i would say (the Commune of Lens is tiny, but a commune is just a French political construct). They also actually have a derby game unlike most French clubs.
> 
> Yep, they are.


For as long as I can think back, Norwich has always (and still is - officially -) pitched as holding a population of roughly 135'000ish not freakin 260'000!. I kindly bid you to post a drawing or something which sets out this unbroken 260'000 continuous conurbation urban area of Norwich. I hope it doesn't include nearby towns like Yarmouth which are sundered from Norwich by greenyness.

If all those towns are worked in as a _Burnleydom_ then it is more like 180'000, and if you mark towns only a little bit further afield like: Clitheroe, Rossendale and Barnoldswick, then your looking in the field of 250'000 townsfolk living on weatherbeaten moorlands with nothing better to do then go down and root for Burnley FC. Marketing, new stadium, cost and topflight football would draw out 36'000 crowds most weeks and 40kers for the big ones.

Lens is officially in French Flanders. All I said, is that Lens gets good gates bearing in mind the size of the town itself, and that they play in the French league - which is under-gated in terms of crowds.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

kerouac1848 said:


> I don't think money had the importance it does now, not even close tbh. TV income was tiny until ITV paid £44m (which is hardly anything itself) for live coverage rights in 1988; prior to that the amounts were close to £5m. Tickets were dirt cheap, even accounting for inflation, as well as being shared more equally. Other sources of income were limited. Shirt sales and other merchandise, sponsorship, etc, were nothing like today. The gap in revenues and valuation is enormous now. Man Utd and Arsenal make hundreds of millions of pounds and are valued at well over a billion euros each; in just the late 80s Man Utd almost got bought for £10m.


Up until the early 1960s there was a wage cap (per player rather than per squad) which evened things out a great deal at the top end, but lower down clubs still struggled to make ends meet, having little to pay players with beyond match takings. The size of a club's crowd (and therefore the money generated) had a direct impact on the amount they could pay.

That's why I say money was important then too. It's just that the gap in finances is much wider now, and from "unnnatural" sources. The Champions League, for example, pays each English club in it £10 million each as a bonus for coming from a country that pays a lot of tv money. The game is now set up to try to make sure that those popular clubs that bring in the ratings are perpetually successful. 

Younger fans look at the "big 4" set-up of the premier league and seem to believe that's always how it's been, with an elite group of clubs lording it over the rest like Celtic/Rangers in Scotland or Real Madrid/Barcelona in Spain



> Youth development is still important but there is an added reason. Now a Youth Academy is seen as a cash provider. Ajax include their academy as income producing entity whilst the entire business model of South American clubs is based on the exportation of their talent.


That's true, but all those clubs would much rather keep their talent, like the old days, that be a production line for other clubs. The fact that a club like Ajax has almost no chance of ever being a top team again is truly sad.



> I agree that the Bosman ruling favoured big clubs as now there is increasingly (between English clubs anyway) horizontal movement of players rather than vertical (i.e. it appears that the top clubs pick less guys from the lower leagues). This is also due to globalisation of football and the development of larger and more advance scouting networks together with feeder clubs in poor leagues.


The other impact of the Bosman ruling is that clubs have to sell players before their contract expires. Previously, if you had a talented player with a year left, you could keep him for that last year, knowing you'd at least pick up some kind of transfer fee at the end of it.



> Exactly. I use to have a flatmate from Sheffield (Wednesday fan) and he would go on about how the North has so many top division clubs because of their passion for football and how in the South it isn't the same deal.


I think the north does possibly have a greater passion for the game, but part of that is the number of big city teams in the north, because the north just has more large industrial cities. It's not anywhere as near as big as northerners assume though. Sheffield Wednesday might think of themselves as the giants of league 1 currently, but the fact is they are being outdrawn by Southampton.

It is noticeable, however, that the clubs brought in in the third division north, were far weaker than their southern counterparts. 14 of the original Div 3(S) members have since played in the top division. None of the 3(N) clubs ever made it.

Had the Southern League been brought in as part of a Div 2 N & S split, or the 3(N) have been made the 4th division, as it should have been, southern clubs would have no doubt found success easier to come by.


----------



## kerouac1848

> For as long as I can think back, Norwich has always (and still is - officially -) pitched as holding a population of roughly 135'000ish not freakin 260'000!. I kindly bid you to post a drawing or something which sets out this unbroken 260'000 continuous conurbation urban area of Norwich. I hope it doesn't include nearby towns like Yarmouth which are sundered from Norwich by greenyness.


ONS give figures of 174,000; Burnely gets under 100,000. The 260,000 figure includes towns and villages up to around 5miles from the city centre. 

Tbh though this doesn't really matter; in the context of this discussion you just need to consider what a club's realistic catchment area is, which would include suburbs not physically linked to Norwich itself (the same goes for Burnely or any other town). Because of Norwich's distance from any other semi-major city (and hence rival football club) I would say you can be slightly more generous.

If you look at Burnely's attendance over the past 40 years it isn't really that impressive and I wonder how much it has become a feeder for Manchester since the collapse of its own industrial base after the War? 



> If all those towns are worked in as a Burnleydom then it is more like 180'000, and if you mark towns only a little bit further afield like: Clitheroe, Rossendale and Barnoldswick, then your looking in the field of 250'000 townsfolk living on weatherbeaten moorlands with nothing better to do then go down and root for Burnley FC. Marketing, new stadium, cost and topflight football would draw out 36'000 crowds most weeks and 40kers for the big ones.


Actually, they could head the 25 miles or so down to Manchester......

But seriously, this is probably the major point. You wondered why Norwich gets such large crowds in comparison to Burnely, but if you consider that there isn't one of the big 7/8 clubs around it makes lots of sense. If you want to watch live matches and live in Norwich you basically have to see your local team. Also, what is the economic situation in Burnely, Blackburn, etc like? (unemployment figures, wages, etc). I remember when I use to visit a friend at uni in Stoke (around 2003/4/5) and always thought how utterly economically depressed the town appeared. There were whole streets with empty houses. Norwich is relatively affluent in comparison to Burnely surely? (I know that Blackpool and Blackburn def come amongst the poorest cities in England based upon average annual incomes)



> Lens is officially in French Flanders. All I said, is that Lens gets good gates bearing in mind the size of the town itself, and that they play in the French league - which is under-gated in terms of crowds.


Yeah I know, I just mean there isn't some semi-national identity in that region of France and wondered if you were confusing it with Flanders in Belgium and Flemish identity.

Len's crowds are good if you consider the rest of France, but really, the city isn't that small at all. The urban area is at least comparable to Sunderland if not bigger and the club represents that locality not just the commune of Lens (which is small).


----------



## kerouac1848

> Up until the early 1960s there was a wage cap (per player rather than per squad) which evened things out a great deal at the top end, but lower down clubs still struggled to make ends meet, having little to pay players with beyond match takings. The size of a club's crowd (and therefore the money generated) had a direct impact on the amount they could pay.
> 
> That's why I say money was important then too. It's just that the gap in finances is much wider now, and from "unnnatural" sources. The Champions League, for example, pays each English club in it £10 million each as a bonus for coming from a country that pays a lot of tv money. The game is now set up to try to make sure that those popular clubs that bring in the ratings are perpetually successful.
> 
> Younger fans look at the "big 4" set-up of the premier league and seem to believe that's always how it's been, with an elite group of clubs lording it over the rest like Celtic/Rangers in Scotland or Real Madrid/Barcelona in Spain


Oh I'm not saying money wasn't a factor, just that there wasn't the same level of correlation between financial power and success. Obviously there is some kind of optimal point and even 50 years ago a club with average gates of 5K wasn't going to win the title. There were constraints placed such as the max-wage and sharing of gate income. Hence one of the reasons why the Bristol clubs can be seen to have underperformed given their city's size (although obviously considering factors unique to the city's clubs).

Essentially my point is that because money has become more of a factor in obtaining success (relative to the past) there will naturally be a shift towards those with large fan bases for the obvious reasons that I pointed out (ex. those clubs that win the 'lottery' and get a rich owner). Clubs like Brighton and Palace are potentially better bets for a potential owner than, say, Blackburn because the former two have theoretically larger and wealthier fan bases despite the latter's position in the PL over the past 20 years.


> That's true, but all those clubs would much rather keep their talent, like the old days, that be a production line for other clubs. The fact that a club like Ajax has almost no chance of ever being a top team again is truly sad.


That's why we need regional leagues across Europe. IMO though a European Super League is inevitable now within the next 10-15 years, probably mirroing the Brazilian system (domestic leagues reducing in size and becoming like the State Champs there). The main thing is to fight against it becoming a US-style closed entity and monopoly with no divisonal movment. This is undoubtedly what Perez, Moratti, the Glazers, etc want and UEFA need to call their bluff. 


> The other impact of the Bosman ruling is that clubs have to sell players before their contract expires. Previously, if you had a talented player with a year left, you could keep him for that last year, knowing you'd at least pick up some kind of transfer fee at the end of it.


Yeah, it's the worst thing about it in my view (although most think the free movement of EU players is). UEFA and the national FAs fucked up though by failing to work with the Commission in getting football a special cause or opt-out of Single Market regulations.


> I think the north does possibly have a greater passion for the game, but part of that is the number of big city teams in the north, because the north just has more large industrial cities. It's not anywhere as near as big as northerners assume though. Sheffield Wednesday might think of themselves as the giants of league 1 currently, but the fact is they are being outdrawn by Southampton.
> 
> It is noticeable, however, that the clubs brought in in the third division north, were far weaker than their southern counterparts. 14 of the original Div 3(S) members have since played in the top division. None of the 3(N) clubs ever made it.
> 
> Had the Southern League been brought in as part of a Div 2 N & S split, or the 3(N) have been made the 4th division, as it should have been, southern clubs would have no doubt found success easier to come by.


I agree, although there is no way Blackpool feels like it is more of a football place than, say, Portsmouth or S'hampton IMO.

If you think that the inter-war period was football's boom time (like cinema) then I do wonder what would have happened if, as you say, the SL was not absorbed as a new 3rd division. Many clubs saw truly massive crowds at this time and Southern clubs were, to an extent, locked out of the top division.


----------



## bigbossman

kerouac1848 said:


> Also, remember that Northern clubs went professional before Southern ones did, leading to a split between the Football League and FA, the result being that the former was entirely made up of clubs from the North and Midlands until Arsenal joined in the 1890s (the London and County FA's of the South were strongly opposed to professionalism during this period).


There was no split, the FA didn’t get involved for fear of splitting the sport, exactly what would happen to Rugby when it split into two.

The FA only started getting involved in the 80s/90s when they started to create the pyramid and when they sanctioned the premier league

I’ve merged these posts into one comment about Southern vs Northern football



Rev Stickleback said:


> Add to that the fact that only one promotion place was available, and a lot of southern clubs were playing catch-up.





> I think the north does possibly have a greater passion for the game, but part of that is the number of big city teams in the north, because the north just has more large industrial cities. It's not anywhere as near as big as northerners assume though. Sheffield Wednesday might think of themselves as the giants of league 1 currently, but the fact is they are being outdrawn by Southampton.
> 
> It is noticeable, however, that the clubs brought in in the third division north, were far weaker than their southern counterparts. 14 of the original Div 3(S) members have since played in the top division. None of the 3(N) clubs ever made it.
> 
> Had the Southern League been brought in as part of a Div 2 N & S split, or the 3(N) have been made the 4th division, as it should have been, southern clubs would have no doubt found success easier to come by.






kerouac1848 said:


> Exactly. I use to have a flatmate from Sheffield (Wednesday fan) and he would go on about how the North has so many top division clubs because of their passion for football and how in the South it isn't the same deal. The guy knew **** all about how the game developed, the role of professionalism propelling Northern clubs and so on. Brighton, who have only been in the top flight for one period in the 80s, averaged almost 18k in the old Fourth Division in the 60s, and 20K in the 3rd in '77, far better than many NW clubs who only spent short periods in English football's basement divisions.





> There was a rival Southern League featuring many of today's clubs well into the 20th Century, hence when you look at the record books for First Division champions up to around WWI there is a noticeable absence of clubs south of B;ham.
> Eventually, the Southern League was absorbed into the Football League by becoming its new Third Division, meaning that there automatically was a geographical imbalance. The factors I mentioned above played a role in stunting the development of clubs from larger and wealthier Southern towns and cities. Even then we can see the potential there. Brighton (for the first time), Crystal Palace and Stoke went up to the First Division for the '79-'80 season. None were relegated that season. The average gates for each club were 20k Stoke, 24K Brighton and 30k Crystal Palace (this was the 6th best average gate of the season, higher than Forest's who were reigning champions and European Cup winners).


Football league winners before 1922 shouldn’t count as national champions imho The southern League was as strong if not stronger in the first decade of the 20th century, evidence by the fact that Spurs won the cup and Saints appeared in two cup finals, I read recently that this was due to Southern League clubs paying more as they didn’t adhere to the maximum wage. The southern league progressively shot itself in the foot. In 1904 there were two southern clubs in the football league Woolwich Arsenal and Bristol City, both invited in so that it could increase its footprint. Then Gus Mears who owned Stamford Bridge tried to persuade Fulham to move there, they said no, so he formed his own club Chelsea and applied for election to the Southern league, Fulham objected so they applied for entry to the football league and were shockingly accepted, partly to increase footprint. 

Now the football league had a team in the heart of London and according to my reading a merger was first mooted in 1907, in 1908 Tottenham applied to join the football league, but were required to resign from the Southern league, what happened was Spurs didn’t win their election and were league-less. However stoke went bankrupt and had to resign meaning another vote which spurs won by one vote from Lincoln. In 1909 merger talks happened again and the league management committees agreed to merge the league with a new Football league 2nd division south (all of the southern league) This was rejected by clubs in both leagues and progressively the exodus continued. 

Put it this way Arsenal were struggling despite not getting bad crowds relative to Northern clubs, because of travelling costs etc (gates weren't split 50:50). It's the reason why Luton had to resign from the football league in the 1890s it just wasn't financially viable. If the Southern league had merged in Arsenal might have remained in Woolwich because relegation would've been into a second tier full of southern clubs and the first division would've progressively been filled with southern clubs as they got promoted meaning the top flight would've been more viable for southern clubs too. Let's put it this way Spurs and Chelsea used to get huge crowds (the biggest in the league) but were perennial strugglers.

Here is what I wrote about this issue two years ago, to Benjuk



bigbossman said:


> _ “On your trophy point you obviously don't have a grasp of League history, otherwise you would know why the trophy count of southern clubs is “smaller”.
> 
> let me just say this, most southern clubs started at a MASSIVE disadvantage compared to northern clubs.
> 
> Like I said before 1920 only 8 southern clubs had played in the league, Arsenal, Tottenham, Chelsea, West Ham, Orient, Fulham, Bristol City and Luton Town. Luton only lasted a few seasons and rejoined in 1920. But out of the rest they had all played top flight football by the 1960s.
> 
> Out of the 22 Southern clubs who joined in 1920. 15 have played top flight football. But only Luton and Portsmouth did so before they got rid of the restrictive regional divisional set up. Once that was ridded southern clubs started getting promoted in fair numbers to Northern Clubs and at times the top flight has been overwhelmingly southern based.
> 
> 1982/83 and 1983/84 9 of the 22 clubs were from the south east corner of England
> 1986/87 12 of the 22 were
> 1987/88 13 of the 21 were (yes 21)
> 
> Even as recently as 2002 we’ve had 8 south eastern clubs in the top flight
> 
> Like I said if you take stats as post 1920 it’s fair because southern clubs had joined the league. Even fairer would be post 1958 when movement between divisions has been freer and thus restrictions to many medium southern clubs smaller, and has seen the traditional powers of the north struggle and need lots of money (in the case of Boro, Wigan and Blackburn to compete)
> 
> 63 clubs have played top flight football. Of them 22 have been southern (Not including Northampton, Cardiff and Swansea who came originally from the southern league) . All 24 have played top flight football post WW2,. 39 have been Northern/midlander (including Northampton)
> 
> If we take off the teams that haven’t played top flight football post WW2 (Accrington, Glossop, Darwen, BPA and Bury). That leaves 34.
> 
> 34 to 22 is not a bad ratio considering all of the northern and midland clubs (except wigan) who have played top flight football were in the league (thus at least division 2) before 1920. Whereas 15 of the southern clubs weren’t!!!!!!
> 
> and also that’s two regions vs one!!
> 
> On Trophies. The league is a hard barometer, given Liverpool’s dominance of the 80s and Manchester United’s current dominance. Thus I will concede northern clubs have dominated. Although 5 southern clubs (10 northern / Midland) have won the league post war, many have come very close. Still the ration is favourable
> 
> Lets take FA cups as a barometer for mid sized club strength, between 1970 and the present day it has been contested 39 times it has gone South on these occasions (ones in bold all southern)
> 
> 1970,71,75,76,78,79,80,81,82,88,91,93,97,98,2000,02,03,05,07,08. I think you’ll find that’s more than 50% of the time, and has been spread out amongst 8 clubs, Whereas the other 19 have been split between 6 northern/midland clubs. Given you said there are only 3 big southern clubs and there are 9 big northern clubs, your maths don’t seem to add up!!”_



Here’s one I wrote to JimB, and Carlspanoosh a few posts before



bigbossman said:


> _Firstly, Brighton's record crowd is meaningless and is part and parcel of Brighton’s late blooming, which is down to the divisive northern biased nature of the football league.
> 
> Let me explain, when they added the southern league in 1920 they added a bunch of medium sized clubs, from medium sized cities (Bristol, Cardiff, Southampton, Portsmouth, Plymouth etc), similar sized (stoke, Leicester, Coventry etc) and in many cases bigger than (Rotherham, Bury, Barnsley, Stockport) the northern teams in division 2. The original pre WW1 plan was to have a second division north and second division south (as the southern league was considered of this standard), this would have given these clubs a fair chance of making the top flight sooner. The problem was by putting them in third division with 1 up, 1 down. This meant that obviously only the biggest clubs went up and lead to the peculiar phenomenon, of Plymouth argyle finishing second 6 years in a row and not being promoted. They then added the 3rd division north which was largely made up of small town teams who for the most part were and still are poorly supported and none of which have ever made the top flight (most haven’t even made the second tier), whereas out of the 22 southern teams added in 1920, 15 have made the top flight (nearly 75%). This is why until the creation of the 3rd and 4th division the southern section had much bigger crowds than the northern section on average, a similar gap to that which we now get between league 1 and league 2. And obviously it also meant that the bigger southern clubs had more chance of escaping the third division, thus it is no coincidence that the like of Southampton, Portsmouth and Cardiff escaped in the 20s and in the case of Pompey and Cardiff made the top flight also before the wall street crash (1929).
> 
> Basically it took Brighton until 1959 to get into the top two tiers, hence why their crowds were lower in until then. This is also why they had no reason to have a bigger stadium before 1959. If they had made the top flight sooner, maybe they would’ve had reason to increase their stadium but, in those days as now big crowds for lower league clubs only came around in the FA cup.
> 
> Case in point: Portsmouth are an example of a club who increased their stadium piecemeal with success, unlucky for them that the time when they could’ve got 50,000+ a week (late 40s/early 50s) ground enlargement was hampered by the belt tightening of post war Britain thus no finance.
> 
> Secondly u guys took my comments out of context, I said in comparison to other clubs in that era. Take the numbers out of the equation and look at the crowds in comparison to others in that era. Let me elaborate
> 
> Until the 1950s Brighton were trapped in the restrictive and deeply de-motivating 3rd division south (1 promotion place for 24 teams), then they had a brief flirtation with the second tier in the early sixties when they spent three years in division 2. In there first season in the second division they were the 6th best supported second division club averaging more than the likes of Bristol city, Sheffield united, Derby, Cardiff etc and more than 3 top flight clubs. They were in fact the countries 26th best supported club (interestingly 3rd division Plymouth argyle were the countries 25th). The average of 22,000 may not sound a lot but in comparison to other clubs it was.
> 
> The rest of this time was spent in the Lower two tiers. They hit the basement in 1964/65. But averaged 17,907 (remarkably high even now) in getting promoted. In the fourth division, they were the countries 24th best supported club, getting better crowds than every club in division 3 (a feet only achieved by 3 other clubs palace, the posh and oldham all in 1961 peculiarly), all but 4 in division 2 and more than 3 division 1 clubs.
> 
> Fast forward to the mid 70s and Brighton’s coming of age. 1976-77 they were 3rd division champions and averaged 20,197 (a pretty excellent average for the third tier even by today’s standards) more than, 2 first division clubs (stoke who were relegated and Leicester who finished 11th) and 19 second division clubs.
> 
> In 1977-78 Brighton were the 12th best supported club in the country from the second division. Averaging higher attendances than 12 top flight clubs and only Tottenham averaged higher than them in the second division.
> 
> Fast forward again to their first top flight season 1979/80. Yes they may have only averaged 24,745, but this still made them the 12th best supported club in the country. And wouldn’t you know they got bigger crowds than Leeds united who finished above them in the league that season.
> 
> Yes their crowds dropped off after this, but not to alarming levels, around 18,000 the two following seasons and 14,000 the year they were relegated (still the 22nd best in the country and better than 4 other top flight clubs).
> 
> The point is Brighton have always got good crowds, in comparison to comparatively larger and equal sized clubs. And with success and a right sized stadium will continue to do so.
> 
> You have to also remember that 25,000 in a 30,000 capacity stadium in those days was a near sell out every week, as 30,000 was merely the maximum the stadium could hold, as in terraced days it was more a guideline than a rule. If Brighton had, had a bigger stadium say 40,000-50,000 like a lot of other clubs, you would’ve seen more fluctuation with crowds and ultimately a larger average. (I personally will always prefer the median over the mean)
> 
> All this basically means Brighton are a club who punch above their weight continuously and although a 30,000 seater might be good enough for a derby, Middlesbrough or Blackburn when they are in the top flight. For a Brighton it would be too small, as history has proven that Brighton when in the same division as these teams, (generally with a decent sized stadium) get bigger crowds than them. Hence me saying they could sustain 40,000. It took a while but I got to the point.
> 
> I just realised it looks like i am dimissing northern teams, i am not. It's just that the balance is unfair, the north has it's big city clubs represented, it's medium city/big town clubs represented, and it's small town clubs represented in the league. The south has the former two, but not the latter. How is the town of darlington or Grimsby any more deserving of a league place than bigger or equally sized southern towns like slough, dartford, stevenage, bath or hastings etc (who were denied entry in the past despite getting good crowds and being in "working class" towns) etc”_


the post was about brighton hosting a world cup stadium...


----------



## bigbossman

This is not in order just random posts I picket out



kerouac1848 said:


> But that is what I mean, the continuous urban area of Norwich is home to some 260k people. Even just looking at Google Earth tells me that Burnely looks smaller than Norwich, insomuch as it has less urban sprawl. Norwich is also suppose to be one of the 4 most densely populated cities in England.
> 
> Average crowds of almost 40k for a town which, at most, has around 140k people? That seems widely optimistic to me, you're talking about almost a third of the town!


Although I agree that Norwich are clearly a larger club than Burnley, I don't see 40,000 as impossible. They took 40,000 to wembley, which was less than what Bristol City or Pompey took but about the same amount as Hull and Hull could average 40,000 although 33-35,000 is far more realistic

I personally think Norwich could push 40-50,000 given the right circumstances and ticket prices, I have met a shitload of norwich fans. 



> Burnely's gates were no-way near as impressive as you make out either. From 1980 to 1991 (12 seasons) Burnely didn't get an average above 10k once. From '85-'87 they averaged less than 5k! How is that whopping-gates?


That's not a fair example, the 80s was notorious for bad attendances, 
Palace averaged 6,446 and Middlesbrough 5,135 in division 2 in 84/85. Arsenal dipped to 23,834 in 85/86, Spurs to 20,859 in the same season. 

Although i agree I can't find these whopping gates



> Even from the mid 60s to early 70s (football's supposed 'golden-age') Burnely, who were in the First Divison for all but 2 seasons during this period, only averaged above 20k once; 3 seasons saw averages of 15k or under.


Golden age imho was 1930-1953. When southern clubs dominated, crowds rose to unheard of levels, all the mythical players played and before England got their bubble burst by Hungary.

Late 60s/early 70s was a world cup/pop culture invoked revival, probably marked by the fact that in this era, the big two from Manchester and Liverpool were all battling for titles in Europe and abroad as well as the big 3 from London and Dirty Leeds, it was probably the one era when all the big clubs were firing at the same time, except Villa who were in division three.



kerouac1848 said:


> I don't think money had the importance it does now, not even close tbh. TV income was tiny until ITV paid £44m (which is hardly anything itself) for live coverage rights in 1988; prior to that the amounts were close to £5m. Tickets were dirt cheap, even accounting for inflation, as well as being shared more equally. Other sources of income were limited. Shirt sales and other merchandise, sponsorship, etc, were nothing like today. The gap in revenues and valuation is enormous now. Man Utd and Arsenal make hundreds of millions of pounds and are valued at well over a billion euros each; in just the late 80s Man Utd almost got bought for £10m.


But it's all relative, what were players being paid... what were the top end transfer fees...



> I agree that the Bosman ruling favoured big clubs as now there is increasingly (between English clubs anyway) horizontal movement of players rather than vertical (i.e. it appears that the top clubs pick less guys from the lower leagues). This is also due to globalisation of football and the development of larger and more advance scouting networks together with feeder clubs in poor leagues.


As you know I hate the bosman rule!



Rev Stickleback said:


> Up until the early 1960s there was a wage cap (per player rather than per squad) which evened things out a great deal at the top end, but lower down clubs still struggled to make ends meet, having little to pay players with beyond match takings. The size of a club's crowd (and therefore the money generated) had a direct impact on the amount they could pay.


I disagree that it evened things out. There was still the retain and transfer system. The richest clubs could still go and build a dream team by offering huge money in transfer fees as the player was obliged to transfer. There were plenty of Bank of England teams who were expensively assembled, like Aston Villa and Arsenal in the 1930s and Sunderland in the 1950s. The point being that scouting and expertise was a lot lower in those days so people tended to squander money. It's the reason why Arsenal went to the biggest wealthiest club in the country with crowds always at the top (1-2) in the average charts, to mid table also rans, spending money badly and getting Billy Wright as manager just because he was a famous player.

Let's not forget there were probably lots of boot money going around and the fact that it is well known gates and other stuff were under counted. 



> That's why I say money was important then too. It's just that the gap in finances is much wider now, and from "unnnatural" sources. The Champions League, for example, pays each English club in it £10 million each as a bonus for coming from a country that pays a lot of tv money. The game is now set up to try to make sure that those popular clubs that bring in the ratings are perpetually successful.


Agree totally



> Younger fans look at the "big 4" set-up of the premier league and seem to believe that's always how it's been, with an elite group of clubs lording it over the rest like Celtic/Rangers in Scotland or Real Madrid/Barcelona in Spain


It's not just younger fans it's the media, they see this season as a freak when it's the last 7-8 years which were the freaks.



> The other impact of the Bosman ruling is that clubs have to sell players before their contract expires. Previously, if you had a talented player with a year left, you could keep him for that last year, knowing you'd at least pick up some kind of transfer fee at the end of it.


yep stupid rule




Rev Stickleback said:


> I think money has always been an important factor. The distribution of it was different. Tv cash was shared, as was a part of gate money, as said before, but youth development was really crucial in the past. There was no freedom of contract for players until the 1960s, and even until the Bosman ruling, no player could leave on a free if he was offered a pay rise. This gave an advantage (probably rightly) to those clubs with good youth development in the "football hotbeds" of the country.


but you could take players from wherever. Look at the Busby Babes, Bobby Charlton from Ashington north of Newcastle, Duncan Edwards from Dudley in the West Midlands. Iirc Man united used to bribe the parents of working class kids and it all came to light when Peter Lorimer's parents didn't accept the bribe and he went to Leeds instead or something like that.


----------



## bigbossman

kerouac1848 said:


> Oh I'm not saying money wasn't a factor, just that there wasn't the same level of correlation between financial power and success. Obviously there is some kind of optimal point and even 50 years ago a club with average gates of 5K wasn't going to win the title. There were constraints placed such as the max-wage and sharing of gate income. Hence one of the reasons why the Bristol clubs can be seen to have underperformed given their city's size (although obviously considering factors unique to the city's clubs).


A few snap shots in 1954/55 Bristol city averaged 22,219 winning promotion from the 3rd division south, that's more than all but 3 second division clubs. In 1955/56. Bristol city averaged 26,575, with only Leicester and Liverpool averaging more in the second tier, but they averaged more than 8 first division clubs, including Pompey, Sheffield united, Luton and Charlton, Bristol rovers averaged 23,860 more than 4 first division clubs. In fact in that season the combined average of the Bristol clubs was higher than the Sheffield clubs despite Sheffield having a top flight club. 

Once again I don't think it was to do with wages or money or anything just bad luck. Forest and Derby won titles by having the right manager at the right time.

Also one thing to note it was 2up 2 down into the top flight until 1974. Lots of clubs missed out on playing additional top flight seasons because of this. Millwall in 1972 (didn't make it until 88), Southampton in 47 and 48 (didn't make it until 66). In 1955/56 Bristol rovers finished level on points with third placed Liverpool (who weren't promoted either).



> Essentially my point is that because money has become more of a factor in obtaining success (relative to the past) there will naturally be a shift towards those with large fan bases for the obvious reasons that I pointed out (ex. those clubs that win the 'lottery' and get a rich owner). Clubs like Brighton and Palace are potentially better bets for a potential owner than, say, Blackburn because the former two have theoretically larger and wealthier fan bases despite the latter's position in the PL over the past 20 years.


Of course, I'd say the best bet is Gillingham. This club plays in more or less the centre of Kent with a population of 1.7million, they also are covered as a London area club by the London media so they have huge potential, as do a lot of southern clubs.

They took around 42,000 fans to Wembley when they played Wigan in 2nsd division play-off final in 2000 who took around 10,000. If Dave Whelan had owned Gillingham they'd be averaging 35,000 right now in the premier league. Knowing Kent fairly well, any success Gillingham have will create an almighty bandwagon. Someone just needs to take a chance.



> That's why we need regional leagues across Europe. IMO though a European Super League is inevitable now within the next 10-15 years, probably mirroing the Brazilian system (domestic leagues reducing in size and becoming like the State Champs there). The main thing is to fight against it becoming a US-style closed entity and monopoly with no divisonal movment. This is undoubtedly what Perez, Moratti, the Glazers, etc want and UEFA need to call their bluff.


I disagree that it's inevitable. The clubs disbanded the G-14 because they knew they had been beaten, in reality these are clubs used to winning and at worst being mid table, can you imagine Real Madrid finishing bottom of a super league and their fans being content...Who would they choose? What is inevitable is probably guaranteed places in the champions league for the biggest teams at most. It won't be closed entity though.

I agree with regional leagues but I don't think it will work like Brazil....



> Yeah, it's the worst thing about it in my view (although most think the free movement of EU players is). UEFA and the national FAs fucked up though by failing to work with the Commission in getting football a special cause or opt-out of Single Market regulations.


It's not too late


----------



## Rev Stickleback

bigbossman said:


> Although I agree that Norwich are clearly a larger club than Burnley, I don't see 40,000 as impossible. They took 40,000 to wembley, which was less than what Bristol City or Pompey took but about the same amount as Hull and Hull could average 40,000 although 33-35,000 is far more realistic
> 
> I personally think Norwich could push 40-50,000 given the right circumstances and ticket prices, I have met a shitload of norwich fans.


I think 40,000 is a little optimistic. Their highest crowd ever is 44,000 so it'd be asking a little much to expect nearly that amount to commit to going every week. Their current crowds are quite remarkable, just under 25,000 for several years in a row, but they've only averaged over 25,000 twice in their history. That does rather hint at their current level of support as being exceptional rather than the norm.

Wembley crowds are a poor indicator as it's a big day out, out will attract many fans who wouldn't normally go. Reading took 45000 to Wembley for the Simod Final in 88, and 37000 to Cardiff in 2001 for the Lg 1 play-off final, but would seriously struggle to get inidividual home crowds that high, let alone an average.

Wolves, then a 4th division club, took 65000 to Wembley for the Freight Rover Trophy final in 88, but few would seriously suggest they could average 65000 in the league.



> Although i agree I can't find these whopping gates


Burnley had a large crowd of over 15000 when they had to win to avoid being the first club relegated out of the league in 1986, but weren't otherwise noted for good support in the era.

I think some people get misty-eyed about traditional old clubs doing well. Burnley and Preston are no better supported than someone like Watford, yet the uninitiated could easily be forgiven for believing them to be much bigger clubs.




> I disagree that it evened things out. There was still the retain and transfer system. The richest clubs could still go and build a dream team by offering huge money in transfer fees as the player was obliged to transfer. There were plenty of Bank of England teams who were expensively assembled, like Aston Villa and Arsenal in the 1930s and Sunderland in the 1950s.


The point is that a club like Bolton or Blackpool, despite being relatively poorly supported by top divisions standards of the day, could on the whole afford to keep whoever they wanted. Richer clubs may still have been able to buy players, but they didn't have the "sell us him now or we'll get him for nothing in 12 months" crowbar in their negotiations. The maximum wage would have also meant that unlike the clubs of today, running at a loss, smaller clubs would have found it much easier to break even and not be obliged to sell.



> but you could take players from wherever. Look at the Busby Babes, Bobby Charlton from Ashington north of Newcastle, Duncan Edwards from Dudley in the West Midlands. Iirc Man united used to bribe the parents of working class kids and it all came to light when Peter Lorimer's parents didn't accept the bribe and he went to Leeds instead or something like that.


Squads were much smaller then though. Even a top club would probably only have around 18 players, if that, in the first team squad.

That would mean that unlike now, when clubs stockpile youngsters, any player not a first team player by the age of 20 would be given a free. Reserve players at Arsenal etc can now live the luxury lifestyle at 20 years old, despite their career amounting to no more than sub appearances v Stockport in the League cup.

The likes of Arsenal and Man Utd could field a 2nd XI that would finish well up the premier league table. 30 years ago, a 2nd XI would have been thrashed. Spurs did it once, in 1984, when they were asked to play a league match on a Monday, 48 hours before the UEFA Cup final. Southampton beat them 5-0.


----------



## bigbossman

Rev Stickleback said:


> I think 40,000 is a little optimistic. Their highest crowd ever is 44,000 so it'd be asking a little much to expect nearly that amount to commit to going every week. Their current crowds are quite remarkable, just under 25,000 for several years in a row, but they've only averaged over 25,000 twice in their history. That does rather hint at their current level of support as being exceptional rather than the norm.


History is a guide but I feel that you need to look at their averages averages in the context in which they were achieved. They played top flight football between 1972 and 1995 an era when crowds weren't high relative to eras before and after. The point is that they averaged 24,000 in the third tier. I assume that a significant chunk of those fans are season ticket holders and iirc the club estimate 35,000 is possible with current demand and that's without factoring in Bundesliga style cheap tickets and/or terracing. Hence why I said with the right _circumstances_ they could _push_ those numbers



> Wembley crowds are a poor indicator as it's a big day out, out will attract many fans who wouldn't normally go. Reading took 45000 to Wembley for the Simod Final in 88, and 37000 to Cardiff in 2001 for the Lg 1 play-off final, but would seriously struggle to get inidividual home crowds that high, let alone an average.
> 
> Wolves, then a 4th division club, took 65000 to Wembley for the Freight Rover Trophy final in 88, but few would seriously suggest they could average 65000 in the league.


I agree and disagree. Iirc Reading were proposing expanding the Madjeski to 38,000 progressively just before they got relegated, they obviously believed the demand was there. I feel Wembley crowds indicate how a club would do at times of success relative to how they are currently doing.



> Burnley had a large crowd of over 15000 when they had to win to avoid being the first club relegated out of the league in 1986, but weren't otherwise noted for good support in the era.


I meant averages. Like for instance Pompey averaged 15,850 in that same division in 1979/80. Now that's a a big club. 



> I think some people get misty-eyed about traditional old clubs doing well. Burnley and Preston are no better supported than someone like Watford, yet the uninitiated could easily be forgiven for believing them to be much bigger clubs.


Agree totally.



> The point is that a club like Bolton or Blackpool, despite being relatively poorly supported by top divisions standards of the day, could on the whole afford to keep whoever they wanted. Richer clubs may still have been able to buy players, but they didn't have the "sell us him now or we'll get him for nothing in 12 months" crowbar in their negotiations. The maximum wage would have also meant that unlike the clubs of today, running at a loss, smaller clubs would have found it much easier to break even and not be obliged to sell.


I was hasty dismissing it, I should've worded it better. What I meant was that I don't think it was the reason things were more even, many clubs didn't pay the maximum wage and lots of clubs still fell into financial trouble. It was other factors which evened it out.



> Squads were much smaller then though. Even a top club would probably only have around 18 players, if that, in the first team squad.That would mean that unlike now, when clubs stockpile youngsters, any player not a first team player by the age of 20 would be given a free. Reserve players at Arsenal etc can now live the luxury lifestyle at 20 years old, despite their career amounting to no more than sub appearances v Stockport in the League cup.
> 
> The likes of Arsenal and Man Utd could field a 2nd XI that would finish well up the premier league table. 30 years ago, a 2nd XI would have been thrashed. Spurs did it once, in 1984, when they were asked to play a league match on a Monday, 48 hours before the UEFA Cup final. Southampton beat them 5-0.


I know, another reason I'm against the squad game. It just enhances the point that it was other factors being that created a fair league namely the retain and transfer allied to small squads, and bad scouting.

And I think this is evidenced by the fact that even though the big clubs could pay more after the abolition of the maximum wage, smaller clubs could still compete well into the 90s, your Spurs example just highlights this.

My point is it's the free market that creates the wage inflation, without a free market a small club is under no obligation to increase its players wages because they have no threat to leave.


----------



## kerouac1848

Ok, lots to reply to so I'll be selective in responses...



> There was no split, the FA didn’t get involved for fear of splitting the sport, exactly what would happen to Rugby when it split into two.
> 
> The FA only started getting involved in the 80s/90s when they started to create the pyramid and when they sanctioned the premier league


Sorry, I meant split between the county FAs of the South and those of the North, rather than the FA, although I read that many Southern County FA's weren't against professionalism per se, but against their clubs joining the FL. 


> Although I agree that Norwich are clearly a larger club than Burnley, I don't see 40,000 as impossible. They took 40,000 to wembley, which was less than what Bristol City or Pompey took but about the same amount as Hull and Hull could average 40,000 although 33-35,000 is far more realistic
> 
> I personally think Norwich could push 40-50,000 given the right circumstances and ticket prices, I have met a shitload of norwich fans.


True, but i mean averaging 40K? Like I said you have to consider the (lack of) wealth of the city's inhabitants together with the closeness of the colossal NW clubs. 

On Norwich i can see them averaging over 40k depending upon the circumstances.



> That's not a fair example, the 80s was notorious for bad attendances,
> Palace averaged 6,446 and Middlesbrough 5,135 in division 2 in 84/85. Arsenal dipped to 23,834 in 85/86, Spurs to 20,859 in the same season.
> 
> Although i agree I can't find these whopping gates


I know, but the guy did specifically say the early 80s....

Tbh, even in the 60s and 70s their crowds were that great at all and i totally agree with the point that the Burnely's PNE, etc are seen as much bigger clubs than they really are if we basis it on fanbase


> Golden age imho was 1930-1953. When southern clubs dominated, crowds rose to unheard of levels, all the mythical players played and before England got their bubble burst by Hungary.
> 
> Late 60s/early 70s was a world cup/pop culture invoked revival, probably marked by the fact that in this era, the big two from Manchester and Liverpool were all battling for titles in Europe and abroad as well as the big 3 from London and Dirty Leeds, it was probably the one era when all the big clubs were firing at the same time, except Villa who were in division three.


Yeah, that's why I put it in inverted commas. I would also add the introduction of TV (MotD) and the raise of TV pundits during the 70s.



> But it's all relative, what were players being paid... what were the top end transfer fees...


I would say looking at the total wage bill is more relevant and i suspect the gap between the top and bottom clubs in the 1st Division was not as great as now, which is partly linked to the massive squads we have now as you mentioned.


----------



## kerouac1848

> I disagree that it's inevitable. The clubs disbanded the G-14 because they knew they had been beaten, in reality these are clubs used to winning and at worst being mid table, can you imagine Real Madrid finishing bottom of a super league and their fans being content...Who would they choose? What is inevitable is probably guaranteed places in the champions league for the biggest teams at most. It won't be closed entity though.
> 
> I agree with regional leagues but I don't think it will work like Brazil....


Perphaps inevitable is going too far, but it feels that way to me. The desire is to have guaranteed CL entry and more games against big clubs. Remove the LC, FA cup replays and reduce domestic leagues to 16 clubs and you free up around 16 extra fixture dates. Combined that with the 13 CL games you have if you win and you get 29 games in total. Have 3 knockout rounds (QF, SF, F) and you have 5 games, leaving 24 fixtures in a round-robin format. You get this in conjunction with the still lucrative domestic league and Cup. You could probably go down to 18-club domestic leagues and still be just alright. It will be closed insofar as there will be no entry via the leagues, although I could see prom/rel between another pan-Euro league below it perhaps. 

This is what I think will happen next decade, something along these lines, rather than a NFL 32-team style league with no other competitions. 

My worry about regional leagues is there is almost no momentum coming for them, but there is for a ESL. Not just the clubs either, but key players in the media, EC, corporate world, etc, all can smell euro signs. I have no doubt that the middle tier clubs (Ajax, Celtic, Porto, etc) would jump at the chance as well. 


> It's not too late


No, but again where is the desire? The owners aren't interested and fans lack power.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

bigbossman said:


> The point is that they averaged 24,000 in the third tier. I assume that a significant chunk of those fans are season ticket holders and iirc the club estimate 35,000 is possible with current demand and that's without factoring in Bundesliga style cheap tickets and/or terracing. Hence why I said with the right _circumstances_ they could _push_ those numbers


I think Norwich do have very cheap tickets if you buy season tickets early, particularly for concessions.

Adult prices for _next_ season work out at £18.40 a game, up £1.50ish, but kids can get in for as little as £1.59 a game.

Here's their prices, second column is the family stand price

Adult (Barclay) £18.41 £18.41
Adult 75+ (Barclay) £10.80 £10.80
Adult 65+ (Barclay) £12.24 £12.24
Under-21 £7.52 £7.52
Under-16 £7.52 £2.67
Under-12 £4.07 £1.59
http://www.canaries.co.uk/page/SeasonTickets/

Perhaps the crucial one is that they are offering prices even cheaper than Bundesliga prices up to the age of 21. Most clubs expect people to pay full adult prices from the age of 16.

There's no sign of the early purchase discount though.



> I agree and disagree. Iirc Reading were proposing expanding the Madjeski to 38,000 progressively just before they got relegated, they obviously believed the demand was there. I feel Wembley crowds indicate how a club would do at times of success relative to how they are currently doing.


I think the demand might have been there for the odd big game, but as exciting as the plans were (it would certainly have made the Madejski rather less dull) there was little feeling the club could have averaged anywhere near that.

Never say never though. Many clubs in Holland are getting crowds bigger than they could have imagined a few years ago. FC Twente's stadium was probably considered too large at 14000 when it was opened in 1998. It's now too small at 24000. Reading has something like the 17th largest urban area in the country. It's just the chronic lack of success for the club - they went 50 years without a promotion from 1926 to 1976 - means the place lacks the generations of support places such as southampton or Portsmouth have.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

NeilF said:


> I have to admit that the external façades of some of the UK's stadia are beautiful and, at least at this moment in time, regarded as unique but the truth is that, as beautiful as façades at the likes of Ibrox are, would they have been so in an era when all main stands had such a façades? Would they even have been noticeable? Were these stands built like this because it was the easiest, most cost-effective way, to build the stand or were they built like this because it was traditional or beautiful?


I doubt they were easiest, nor the most cost effective. The more impressive facades were more of a statement. 

It isn't just about facades though. It's about detail. It's unrealistic to expect clubs to replicate the Villa's old Trinity Road frontage at every stadium, but some effort to not make it look like a branch of Matalan would be nice. There isn't a huge amount you can do to make an 8000 seat slab interesting, but you could split the tiers (as done at MK, which will be one of the best new grounds if it ever gets finished) or design the stands not to be oblong. There's always more demand in the middle than the corners, so put more seats there (as seen at Arsenal's upper tier).

And the roof - again, does it have to look like something that belongs on a Lidl?

Less obvious, but maybe designers could realise that if they want people to come to the ground early and stay on the concourse, that not only would bigger concourses be better, but they could consider that fans might not find breeze blocks and bare concrete to be the most pleasant environment.


We are not alone. Even the Germans seem to have caught the bug, building Southampton/Leicester clones at Hoffenheim, Aachen and Dresden. Maybe they like the novelty!


----------



## NeilF

Rev; actually, judging from factories and other utilitarian buildings constructed at the same time, I'd say that the basic nature of these façades probably was the cheapest way to build them (or certainly, the favoured contemporary way of building such large structures) and, especially with the art-deco styling at Highbury, their design was often as much a product of the time as any 'statement' that was being made. I suppose the point I'm making is that the Matalans of the 1920s would also have been sheer walls of red brick. 

I think this is where my trouble lies - people don't much care about how most factories look but they are concerned with how sports stadia look. On that basis, I don't really see the tradition that people tend to talk about - new-build stadia had and have designs and detailing from the times in which they are built. If people prefer the designs and detailing of times gone by that's fine, but to me, it's akin to people saying that new parliament buildings should be built in a faux-classical style... Stadia have always been, first and foremost, perfunctory structures and we are seeing the current incarnation of that now. 

What I believe we will begin to see, and I suppose we are beginning to see in places like Derby and Middlesboro and even Sunderland, are these new-build generic stadia being slightly remodelled to accommodate the needs of the club. As demand for capacities change and so on, we will probably begin to see more irregular shapes in these stadia. The K.C. Stadium in Hull was rumoured to be getting a second tier over the East Stand, had Hull City not got themselves relegated, which I'm sure would have added character. The trouble is that I think it's difficult for anything that's 10 years old to have any sort of character and I don't really believe that character is something that can be designed. 

I certainly don't believe any character is added to a stadium by deliberately tacking on costs to create some semblance of the stadium being unique because it has two tiers instead of one, or because one end is larger than the others or anything like that. As time goes on and bits are changed again, replaced, remodelled and so on, we'll see these new-builds get their character. Think of how many Leitch stands have been demolished over the years - a number of these demolished stands are in grounds that are still considered to have character and to be traditional (Villa Park being the prime example) - it was not the Leitch stands or brick-work that gave these stadia their character, it was their evolution over many years. Who knows how our generic bowls will evolve over the same time frame places like Stamford Bridge, Old Trafford and Villa Park have had time to evolve...


----------



## Rev Stickleback

NeilF said:


> Rev; actually, judging from factories and other utilitarian buildings constructed at the same time, I'd say that the basic nature of these façades probably was the cheapest way to build them (or certainly, the favoured contemporary way of building such large structures) and, especially with the art-deco styling at Highbury, their design was often as much a product of the time as any 'statement' that was being made. I suppose the point I'm making is that the Matalans of the 1920s would also have been sheer walls of red brick.


There are brick walls and there are brick walls. The idea that the sort of facade at somewhere like Ibrox or Villa Park was the cheapest way of doing it is absurd. There were cheap stands built at the time, and they tended to use corrugated iron. Chelsea's old main stand was pretty much a copy of the one at Fulham, but built more cheaply, built in that way.

The decoration also tended to only be on the main stand. The back of the East Stand at White Hart Lane, also a Leitch stand, is pretty dreary despite being a wall of brick. It's not an eyesore, but looks pretty much like a standard warehouse of the era.

so yes, buildings on the whole were probably more aesthically pleasing because they were built in an era when construction tended to include decorative touches rather than any determined effort to inject character into stadiums. That rather misses the point though. A football ground is a public building. It's meant to be a place you want to spend time, to enjoy visiting, and to inspire and captivate the senses. A Matalan warehouse isn't. It's meant to be a purely functional building that you'll overlook the brutal nature of in exchange for the cheapness of the goods.

A better analogy would be to compare a restaurant with a fast-food joint. A restaurant or bar wants to create an ambience. A fast food place doesn't. Too many stadium designers don't even see to consider that ambience as a factor.

than again, around the world people have different tastes. Americans seem quite happy for their smaller stadiums to be slabs of open seating, often with no stands at all at the end. Although understandable in some cases, an empty end just jars here at places like Oxford or Bournemouth. At least Aldershot have flowerbeds behind their "footpath" end.


----------



## Anubis2051

*Rumors of MLB game at Lords Cricket Ground?*

I have found several one off references to a possible Major League Baseball game at Lords Cricket Ground in several places, including the Lords Wikipedia entry, although the validity of that is obviously suspect. This article makes a passing reference to such an event as a possibility as well, but I haven't found any reference to such an event from an official source on either side of the pond. It would make sense for such an event to take place this year, with the exhibit at Lords comparing the origins of the two sports (the British national baseball team even played there this past year), and with the NFL playing in London the last few years, it makes sense for MLB to try and follow suit.. Does anyone know of any official sources for this, or even if this event is going to happen?


----------



## CharlieP

It's *Lord's*, not Lords - it's named after Thomas Lord.


----------



## Darloeye

Would be good to watch. They have had baseball games in london before check another thread.


----------



## Scba

When was the last time the MLB even played an exhibition in Europe?


----------



## Welshlad

CharlieP said:


> It's *Lord's*, not Lords - it's named after Thomas Lord.


Quick, call the grammar police.


----------



## Commandant

MLB is looking at Italy as a destination for a few games (from mister-baseball.com):

_According to the report on Baseball.it there is a possibility that Rome, Italy could host a regular Major League game or even the season opener in 2011, if the new ballpark is ready by then. If this is not the case, Major League Baseball still would come in 2011 for a couple of spring training games at a different site in Italy._

Baseball.it link (in Italian):
http://www.baseball.it/leggi_articolo.asp?id=18375

Also, MLB is expanding the number of teams in the 2013 World Baseball Classic and they are looking for a European city to host 1st round games. Great Britain is one of the teams they hope to add (they played well at the 2009 World Cup). So, it is in the realm of possibility that we could see Lord's (or perhaps another venue; I think the Oval in Kennington would be a better choice) as a baseball venue in the near future. Lord's has hosted baseball before. An American and a Canadian ballclub played a game during World War I to raise money for the Canadian Widows and Orphans Fund.


----------



## RobH

CharlieP said:


> It's *Lord's*, not Lords - it's named after Thomas Lord.


:lol:

You've extended your remit beyond the UK Skybar I see!


----------



## Lord David

CharlieP said:


> It's *Lord's*, not Lords - it's named after Thomas Lord.





Welshlad said:


> Quick, call the grammar police.












http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=grammar+natzee#/detsop


----------



## pathfinder_2010

MLB at Lord's ?uke:


----------



## Bobby3

The Oval would be miles better for baseball.


----------



## NeilF

Rev Stickleback said:


> There are brick walls and there are brick walls. The idea that the sort of facade at somewhere like Ibrox or Villa Park was the cheapest way of doing it is absurd. There were cheap stands built at the time, and they tended to use corrugated iron. Chelsea's old main stand was pretty much a copy of the one at Fulham, but built more cheaply, built in that way.
> 
> The decoration also tended to only be on the main stand. The back of the East Stand at White Hart Lane, also a Leitch stand, is pretty dreary despite being a wall of brick. It's not an eyesore, but looks pretty much like a standard warehouse of the era.
> 
> so yes, buildings on the whole were probably more aesthically pleasing because they were built in an era when construction tended to include decorative touches rather than any determined effort to inject character into stadiums. That rather misses the point though. A football ground is a public building. It's meant to be a place you want to spend time, to enjoy visiting, and to inspire and captivate the senses. A Matalan warehouse isn't. It's meant to be a purely functional building that you'll overlook the brutal nature of in exchange for the cheapness of the goods.
> 
> A better analogy would be to compare a restaurant with a fast-food joint. A restaurant or bar wants to create an ambience. A fast food place doesn't. Too many stadium designers don't even see to consider that ambience as a factor.
> 
> than again, around the world people have different tastes. Americans seem quite happy for their smaller stadiums to be slabs of open seating, often with no stands at all at the end. Although understandable in some cases, an empty end just jars here at places like Oxford or Bournemouth. At least Aldershot have flowerbeds behind their "footpath" end.


I think it really depends how you look at it - the main stands at places like Ibrox are not representative of stands up and down the country but they still served a purpose. Typically, these places would house club offices, boardrooms and things like that. To have them backed with corrugated iron would simply have been impractical. 

I agree that they tend to have decorative touches but for the function these main stands fulfilled, I would still suggest they were built in (approximately) the cheapest manner possible. At the marginal level, the addition of a few hundred extra bricks for a decorative purpose on a structure built from hundreds of thousands or bricks, or a feature window or any such thing wouldn't add significantly to the total cost. Having two smaller tiers instead of one large one, as suggested earlier, would add significantly to the total cost. 

It seems to me that stadia, even now, often reflect their surroundings. If stadia are in central areas of cities, they tend to be more unique and featured on the outside (Millennium Stadium, Lansdowne Road), those in residential areas and the like will tend to fit in with houses around them (the new Kop at Anfield, for example, has a lot of red brick on its facade) and those in out of town areas may tend to look Matalans, as do a lot of buildings around them (KC Stadium in Hull, for example). 

There will be landmark stadia built in this country, and there have been some built in recent years but just as not every stadium built 80-100 years ago is a landmark, not every one built now will be, or should be. A lot of stadia that were built in the annals of history aren't, at all, memorable. Some were, as some now are. I just think far too much is made of it now. We have the benefit of 100 years of history to judge stadia - we remember most of the best ones because they've been preserved. Who the hell remembers the rest? Does anyone fondly remember Boothferry Park, for example? We cannot and should not judge all modern stadia based on the old ones that have survived or been preserved - they have survived and been preserved for a reason.


----------



## Tom Hughes

NeilF said:


> I think it really depends how you look at it - the main stands at places like Ibrox are not representative of stands up and down the country but they still served a purpose. Typically, these places would house club offices, boardrooms and things like that. To have them backed with corrugated iron would simply have been impractical.
> 
> I agree that they tend to have decorative touches but for the function these main stands fulfilled, I would still suggest they were built in (approximately) the cheapest manner possible. At the marginal level, the addition of a few hundred extra bricks for a decorative purpose on a structure built from hundreds of thousands or bricks, or a feature window or any such thing wouldn't add significantly to the total cost. Having two smaller tiers instead of one large one, as suggested earlier, would add significantly to the total cost.
> 
> It seems to me that stadia, even now, often reflect their surroundings. If stadia are in central areas of cities, they tend to be more unique and featured on the outside (Millennium Stadium, Lansdowne Road), those in residential areas and the like will tend to fit in with houses around them (the new Kop at Anfield, for example, has a lot of red brick on its facade) and those in out of town areas may tend to look Matalans, as do a lot of buildings around them (KC Stadium in Hull, for example).
> 
> There will be landmark stadia built in this country, and there have been some built in recent years but just as not every stadium built 80-100 years ago is a landmark, not every one built now will be, or should be. A lot of stadia that were built in the annals of history aren't, at all, memorable. Some were, as some now are. I just think far too much is made of it now. We have the benefit of 100 years of history to judge stadia - we remember most of the best ones because they've been preserved. Who the hell remembers the rest? Does anyone fondly remember Boothferry Park, for example? We cannot and should not judge all modern stadia based on the old ones that have survived or been preserved - they have survived and been preserved for a reason.


Personally, my points regarding new-v-old stadia, and stadia in general related to the interior. I do like those few historic facades that have survived, however, they are the icing on the cake for me, and not the starting point, nor the real substance. I think stadia, unlike any other building type, should first and foremost be viewed inside out. Goodison Park has never had a fancy facade (in fact quite the opposite), yet it was considered the finest stadium in the UK for most of its history..... mainly because it had multi-tiered stands on all sides, each with a slightly different feel within a unified plan offering standing and sitting on all sides. The issue I was trying to highlight, which you alluded to previously was that the old stadia had terraces and seating combined in such a way as to create completely different viewing experiences. This whole relationship between these different areas was lost in a lot of the new flat-pack bowls, with little attempt to replicate the terrace-culture of yrs ago. It is very easy for anyone armed with a sight-line modeller to generate any kind of stand/auditorium where everyone has a prescribed viewing quality.... and the feeling I have is that there was little regard as to how this translates to the feel of the resultant stand. That isn't to say I think all of these bowls are bad, or all new stands are poor. Don't get me wrong there are many exceptions, and most function better in sight-line viewing terms than their predecesors.... but there is a lot more that could've been done to preserve some aspects of the match-going experience and the atmosphere, and increasingly we will see this IMO. The new WHL will be similar in many ways to the Emirates, but there are a few noteable departures from the Emirate's template.... these are because of some of the issues highlighted.


----------



## legolamb

NeilF said:


> those in out of town areas may tend to look Matalans, as do a lot of buildings around them (KC Stadium in Hull, for example).
> 
> Who the hell remembers the rest? Does anyone fondly remember Boothferry Park, for example? We cannot and should not judge all modern stadia based on the old ones that have survived or been preserved - they have survived and been preserved for a reason.



The Circle lies just to the west of Hull City Centre less than half a mile from Paragon Station. It is set in acres of Victorian Parkland and surrounded by terraced housing with many imposing and grand buildings, the area to the north is The Avenues.. an area of cafes, bars and restaurants serving excellent food from all over the world, side by side with southern tip of the university district and beautiful middle class Victorian suburban boulevards. The southern side includes the likes of Coltman Street and The Boulevard which have seen harder times but maintain a wealth of Georgian villas and townhouses. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53267421&postcount=69

The stadium itself is also not the identikit bowl you seem to think. It has plenty of interesting and admirable features from the asymmetric stands and excellent lighting gantries to the concrete pillars set at regular intervals into the fabric of the structure along with spacious seating and concourses.










As for Boothferry Park...It was amongst the best stadiums in England in the 60's. It fell into major decline from the mid-70's onwards along with many other english stadia, compounded by the disastrous financial mismanagement and lack of success and investment at the club. I don't know how fondly remembered it is by people in Edinburgh or Belfast but the people of East Yorkshire hold it's memory dear.


----------



## NeilF

Tom,

My issue is that the number of stadia that were anything like Goodison Park in this country can, probably, be counted on one hand (and by that, I don't mean stadia with distinct, individual stands, I mean stadia that follow the description you give of Goodison Park). There are significantly more that followed a single tier of terracing bowl with a main stand with seats on one side and others that, while having distinct stands, were simply crammed into sites now quite suited in size or shape to holding a rectangular stadium. To me, that made Goodison Park a good stadium but not, necessarily, a 'traditional' one. Goodison Park wasn't unique in this country but that form of stadium construction (even without the multiple tiers) is no more common than large single-tiered bowls. 

On that basis, and the one discussed above re: the external facades of British stadia, I don't find the current designs that far removed from what I would see as the real tradition of stadium construction in this country (or at least, a tradition of stadium construction in this country). As Goodison Park was different to Old Trafford, Wembley, Hampden, Celtic Park, Ibrox, Windsor Park, The Oval, Stamford Bridge, Murrayfield and so on and so on, so the likes of The Millennium Stadium and the proposed new Liverpool Stadium are different to St Mary's and The Riverside Stadium and... 

As I said, given that we are looking back at this with the benefit of nearly 100 years of history, it's easy to remember the 'special' stadia and easy to forget the many that have been forgotten because they weren't, at all, special, yet were equally as traditional as those we still discuss today.

Lego,

I should make it clear that I lived in Hull for a few years and am more than familiar with the KC Stadium and its surroundings. I suppose I may be unfairly judging the stadium on memories of coming into Hull on the train but if I remember correctly, directly to the south, there is some warehousing or something like that and some fairly expansive warehousing not too far to the north. That said, having had a look on Google Earth, it seems that my judgement on what surrounds the stadium was a tad unfair. The Stadium of Light, Ricoh Arena or The Walker's Stadium may be better examples to use. 

I should also make clear that I have never suggested that the interior of the KC Stadium is, at all, identikit; indeed, if you see earlier posts in this thread, I used the stadium as an example of a new-build that wasn't simply a one tiered bowl. I actually greatly admire the KC Stadium; even externally, it retains a rather excellent shape but the choice of materials is indicative of the issues raised by some above. Personally speaking, I have no particular issue with these materials, as has been the crux of my argument in this thread.

On Boothferry Park - my point is that Boothferry Park was, in many respects, the epitome of a 'traditional' English/British stadium yet it is not remembered widely and not often discussed on this forum as a beautiful stadium the way Ibrox, for example, has been or as a great traditional stadium the way Goodison Park, for example, has been. The point is not about how it is remembered by fans, it is about perceptions of aesthetic beauty; I am saying that Boothferry Park is one of the stadia that, in these terms, has fallen by the wayside because it wasn't, or at least what it became, was not aesthetically pleasing. I could have used many other examples from all over the country, although no doubt I would have been similarly criticised by individuals from those regions. 

As an aside - many people in Belfast will fondly remember Boothferry Park as Northern Ireland played an international against Spain there at the height of "The Troubles" in 1972.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

I think people are arguing different things.

I don't think anyone is suggesting grounds didn't acquired much of their character over time as they developed. 

I don't think those earlier stadium designers added little touches of detail to their stadiums to try and make them interesting either - that was just the norm for the day. Look at the number of old warehouses being converted into fashionable appartments these days. I find it hard to believe in 100 years time people will be cooing with delight at moving into a beautifully preserved old Ikea. In that respect designers of the past were doing nothign special.

The difference is that while such detail was the norm for all buildings in the past, there's a certain kind of style now that is only used for "out of town" retail parks etc, while city centre and office developments still have an aesthetic style about them. Unfortunately, the cheap and cheerful out of town look is the one that appears to be the norm for football grounds inside and out, often giving the impression they've been built as cheaply as possible. You would think clubs would want a bit of style, but few seem to.

Yes, it's difficult to make a modern stadium stand out from all the other new similar stadiums, but it's the unwillingness to even try that annoys many. Chairmen just don't seem to have any problem at all with having a dull ground.


Of course the illogical part in all this is that in nearly every case, the dull modern ground has attracted bigger crowds than the character-filled old stadium it replaced, usually far bigger.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

As something of an example, take the detail that went into just a public concourse area at the new MY Mets stadium...










...compared to the completely bland offering in our record-breakingly expensive national stadium.










..or even the dingy effort at the Emirates.
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/144/387963219_80aa5dd388_b.jpg









Detail is important, or at least it should be. It just has no priority in this country. "Inner-city bus station chic" is all the rage.


Still, it could be worse. The most brutal breeze-block bunker seems like luxury compared to some other countries.

This is Sevilla's stadium.










Oil barrels for waste bins. Very enterprising.


----------



## Tom Hughes

Rev Stickleback said:


> Still, it could be worse. The most brutal breeze-block bunker seems like luxury compared to some other countries.
> 
> This is Sevilla's stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oil barrels for waste bins. Very enterprising.


Nothing a lick of paint and new bins couldn't solve.... I quite like Spanish stadia, and Seville's is quite good otherwise. Good overlapping tiers and good proportions.


----------



## matthemod

I suppose the argument arising in response to the quality of concourses is just how much time are people going to be spending there? Now I've been to a few American sports stadiums, bought my share of nacho's, beer and hotdogs, and I honestly think the reason that American concourses are in comparison much much nicer is a sporting culture difference. Take baseball for instance, no one, at all goes to a Baseball game, sits down in their seat the first minute and stays there til the last out. Getting snacks, beer etc is part of the experience, and the way the sport is broken up permits it. You miss a couple of pitches, big whoop there's about 2 more hours of them coming up. Football over here in contrast doesn't really allow it, the continuous 45 minute halves only really permit getting up and going to the concourse either right before the game or at half time. Friends I go to Gillingham F.C. games with make sure they are in their seat before the start of each half, read a bit of the program, maybe have a drink of something but then it's on the game, only getting up if nature calls (amid a chorus of "WEAK BLADDER!").

Admittedly, it would be nice if they were a bit more pleasant to be around (Millwall's bunker-esque concourse is as dreary as possible), but in terms of function and how much time is spent there, they do their job effectively.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

matthemod said:


> I suppose the argument arising in response to the quality of concourses is just how much time are people going to be spending there?
> 
> Football over here in contrast doesn't really allow it, the continuous 45 minute halves only really permit getting up and going to the concourse either right before the game or at half time.
> 
> Admittedly, it would be nice if they were a bit more pleasant to be around (Millwall's bunker-esque concourse is as dreary as possible), but in terms of function and how much time is spent there, they do their job effectively.


Certainly in the newer stadiums, people often get there earlier than at older grounds. The need to drive to the ground or take public transport, coupled with bigger crowds, makes it harder to roll up at 2.45 like in the past.

Going back a decade or two, you couldn't buy a beer in the ground, you'd only eat the food if you were desperate, and you could smoke in the stands. There was very little reason for anyone to linger on the concourse, so few did.

Clubs want people to stay on the concourse and buy things, and somehow sitting in a seat for an hour before a game is far more boring than standing on a terrace is.

Clubs want people to come along earlier and spend more time (and money) and grounds, but again, there's no thought at all to making the environment in any way pleasant. Maybe other parts of the ground are different, but I found the away concourse at the Emirates almost shocking bad. It's sad that I was impressed by Rushden & Diamonds when all they'd done was give their end a lick of paint and put some lino down.

It all comes down to the same thing though - the idea that aesthetics aren't important.


----------



## GunnerJacket

I wouldn't say they're not important, but differing people/firms value aesthetics differently or have differing definitions thereof.

Mind you, that image from the Mets new stadium is hardly representative of the entire run of concourse halls. It's the showpiece central entryway, designed explicitly for that effect you're discussing, while the shots from Wembley and Emirates are generic spots for grabbing food or visiting the restroom. While it would be nice if there was more flare and drama in those areas, is it really worth it? After all, it's fair to say there's the matter of efficiency, both of construction and investment. 

What's more, and I say this having the architectural schooling, etc, I tend to think the excess of amenities and attention to the ancillary details is contributing to the weakening atmosphere at many venues. The more accomodating we make stadia for "softer" fans and families and business types, the less we're focusing the participants experience on being in their seats, supporting the home team. To wit, I refer to many US college stadia that tend to be very stripped down architecturally but more often than not the excitement is top rate. Conversely, many pro sports stadiuams feature spots to entertain your kids with arcade games and such. Kind of defeats the purpose, no? 

This doesn't mean bare concourses = better home crowds, or that developers should ignore the appeal of ancillary spaces. I simply think they tend to be overblown, and when I consider what I'm putting my money down for in a stadium experience that drama provided by the breezeways and concession areas is hardly on my list. It's more important to consider how efficiently they move people around? Are they clean? Will they make it easier for me to get to the seat? 

Especially here in the states where owners are leveraging so much of their construction costs with public dollars, the last thing I want to know is that my tax money went to something like a skylight in a concession area that people really wish they weren't in for more than 2 minutes.

One man's opine, of course.


----------



## RMB2007

Not sure if this has already been posted, but Swindon Town are looking at redeveloping their stadium:










http://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/news/5040109.Swindon_Town_choose_new_stadium_boss/

http://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/news/8428816.Swindon_Town_fans_welcome_new___20m_stadium/


----------



## LiamG

With Concourses they are only there for a quick half time snack and beer or a pre-match beer, so it only needs to be basic!


----------



## RMB2007

Rotherham United have released the first renders of their new 12,000 seater stadium:



http://www.themillers.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10360~2300640,00.html


----------



## canarywondergod

Looks good! A lot better for Rotherham football club than playing at Don Valley, they get the football ground they deserve!


----------



## Ecological

Suprised Wolves redevelopment isn't mentioned on here. The first stadium that was developed under the taylor report for all seater stadium. 

28,500 to 50,000.

Phase 1 will see the redevelopment of the Stan Cullis stand into a 7,500 seat 2 tier stand and take capacity up to 31,700. This has been approved and will begin construction in May this year.



















Phase 2 will see the redevelopment of the Steve Bull Stand. A new 13,500 seat stand will take it's place. This will see the capacity rise from 31,700 to 36,000.










Phase 3 will see the redevelopment of the famous South Bank. Details off this have not yet been fully released. It seems that it will be a single tier 8-9,000 seat Kop. TWICE as big as it is now. This would take capacity just under 40,000. 










Phase 4 will see the complete redevelopment of Wolves crown Jewel. The Billy Wright. Again details will be released in time. but to hit the magic 50,000 capacity it would have to be a rather large 20,000 seat grandstand. 

The best thing about this (Steve Morgan a Liverpool fan and Wolves owner) wants Molineux to become the most intimidating place in British football. The stands seem to be more vertical and they have been moved as close to the pitch as possible to be on top of the players. 

Please keep track @ http://www.molineuxpride.co.uk/

86 Days before demolition begins! :banana:


----------



## carlspannoosh

^^That would have been a better option in the failed England World Cup bid than some of the stadiums that were chosen.


----------



## plasticterminator

I am liking that Rotherham render if for no other reason than its bucking the trend of the smaller clubs pre fabricated symmetrical 4 sided b&q depot stadium.

Yes like it


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Ecological said:


> Suprised Wolves redevelopment isn't mentioned on here. The first stadium that was developed under the taylor report for all seater stadium.


I don't think it was. Notts County completely redeveloped three sides of Meadow Lane in 1992. Millwall also moved to the new Den in the summer 1993. Highbury was also all-seater before Molineux opened its 4th side, albeit only by a few weeks.

There may well have been others all-seater by then too.

For Wolves it also wasn't so much a case of reacting to the desire for all-seater stadiums. More a case of necessary rebuilding as a result of two sides of the ground having been condemnded as unsafe many years previously, and the main stand in use being 30 yards from the pitch due to an earlier abandoned rebuilding effort.


----------



## Schmeek

RMB2007 said:


> Not sure if this has already been posted, but Swindon Town are looking at redeveloping their stadium:


Nice potential to move the pitch 20yards or so towards the ar park here to free up space to develop the open end.


----------



## Ecological

Rev Stickleback said:


> I don't think it was. Notts County completely redeveloped three sides of Meadow Lane in 1992. Millwall also moved to the new Den in the summer 1993. Highbury was also all-seater before Molineux opened its 4th side, albeit only by a few weeks.
> 
> There may well have been others all-seater by then too.
> 
> For Wolves it also wasn't so much a case of reacting to the desire for all-seater stadiums. More a case of necessary rebuilding as a result of two sides of the ground having been condemnded as unsafe many years previously, and the main stand in use being 30 yards from the pitch due to an earlier abandoned rebuilding effort.


No. Molineux was the first stadium to be renovated after Taylor. It was a pahsed development remember. The completed stadium was opened in December 1993 (I was there against Honved) but it's development started years earlier.

I miss old terraced stadiums










Histori plans for Molinuex.

1958 (Capacity 80,000) 30,000 seats



















1977 50,000, 20,000 seats




























1988 capacity unknown










1991-93, 28,500


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Ecological said:


> No. Molineux was the first stadium to be renovated after Taylor. It was a pahsed development remember. The completed stadium was opened in December 1993 (I was there against Honved) but it's development started years earlier.


The first stand built (not counting the John Ireland stand) was the Stan Cullis stand, completed in August 1992. Notts County had rebuilt 3 sides by then.

Charlton's complete rebuild of The Valley was also in progress by then. Many other clubs, such as Crewe and Southend, for example, had already embarked on rebuilding as all-seater by that time.

It wasn't the first to start rebuilding, nor the first to finish. The only real claim you could make for Molineux was that it was the first rebuild that broke the mould, to look like a stadium for a new era.


----------



## GanEden

legolamb said:


> The Circle lies just to the west of Hull City Centre less than half a mile from Paragon Station. It is set in acres of Victorian Parkland and surrounded by terraced housing with many imposing and grand buildings, the area to the north is The Avenues.. an area of cafes, bars and restaurants serving excellent food from all over the world, side by side with southern tip of the university district and beautiful middle class Victorian suburban boulevards. The southern side includes the likes of Coltman Street and The Boulevard which have seen harder times but maintain a wealth of Georgian villas and townhouses.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53267421&postcount=69
> 
> The stadium itself is also not the identikit bowl you seem to think. It has plenty of interesting and admirable features from the asymmetric stands and excellent lighting gantries to the concrete pillars set at regular intervals into the fabric of the structure along with spacious seating and concourses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Boothferry Park...It was amongst the best stadiums in England in the 60's. It fell into major decline from the mid-70's onwards along with many other english stadia, compounded by the disastrous financial mismanagement and lack of success and investment at the club. I don't know how fondly remembered it is by people in Edinburgh or Belfast but the people of East Yorkshire hold it's memory dear.


KC is one of the best in Super League.


----------



## GanEden

Latest with the Salford Reds stadium (u/c).

http://www.salfordstadium.com/gallery.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MgSpBo8en4&feature=player_embedded










Live webcam

http://www.reds.co.uk/live-webcam


----------



## GanEden

*Salford Stadium*

http://www.salfordstadium.com/gallery.htm


----------



## JYDA

New 2000 seat main stand of Fleetwood Town


----------



## JYDA

video tour of the new Brighton stadium

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/teams/b/brighton/9432161.stm


----------



## Andy-i

^^^^

After all their fans have been through, playing in the worst ground in the whole of the Football league, they deserve that fantastic new stadium.

Its now looking very likely that they will playing Championship football in it next season.

For once, a story with a happy ending:banana:


----------



## Pat Mustard

Latest update from the redevlopment of the County Ground, Edgbaston (it says February but actually is from this month)

http://www.edgbaston.com/venue/ground-development/FebruaryUpdate/


----------



## 3SPIRES

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/david-conn-inside-sport-blog/2011/mar/23/football-supporters-standing-zones-hillsborough?INTCMP=ILCNETTXT3487



> *Fans' terrace campaign still standing but facing an uphill battle*
> 
> Reintroducing standing to English football grounds remains a live issue but politicians still need convincing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borussia Dortmund Terracing still thrives at grounds such as Borussia Dortmund's Westfalenstadion after a decision was taken to make standing safer instead of abolishing it. Photograph: Joern Pollex/Bongarts/Getty Images
> 
> The tough challenge facing the fans campaigning passionately for standing to be allowed at top-flight football is that in principle the time for their argument has come, while in practice the authorities argue it has long gone. Approaching 22 years since the horrors of the Hillsborough disaster, the families of those who died remain vehemently opposed to standing.
> 
> Given that history, no government sees any political capital in a change, a point made forcefully by the sports minister, Hugh Robertson, on Monday, at the first ever round-table meeting on the issue between the Football Supporters' Federation and the football authorities, government and police.
> 
> The Football Association, Premier League and Football League's position is that all-seat stadiums have been vital furniture in the game's rehabilitation after Hillsborough, and, crucially, that grounds have been rebuilt since without the steepness and configuration required for terracing. They argued that even if some clubs might consider re-introducing standing, recognising it can be safe, that it allows lower ticket prices and produces a better atmosphere, it would be difficult and expensive.
> 
> Yet as the Football Supporters' Federation (FSF) launches an online petition, calling for signatures from the thousands of fans who still yearn to stand a generation since they were required to sit, it is clear the opposition has become markedly more measured. Robertson stressed he is very unlikely to allow any change, but agreed at least to look at any strong evidence to show modern terracing can be safe, is able to be policed, and that there is a widespread demand from supporters.
> 
> Don Foster, the Liberal Democrat sports spokesman who organised the meeting and has tabled a private member's bill calling for safe standing to be permitted, was positive afterwards. "The door is ajar now," he said. "We will establish the solid evidence required. Real fans have been losing out for years, paying high ticket prices for seats. Now they need to make their voices heard."
> 
> Nobody at the meeting seriously argued that standing is unsafe, or that its reintroduction would push football back to the bad old days. The FSF has battled to get that point heard for two exhausting decades – that Hillsborough was not caused by the terracing itself. According to Lord Justice Taylor's report, the fault was South Yorkshire police's negligence managing the crowd, Sheffield Wednesday's shameful mismanagement of their ground and the safety of the terraces, and Sheffield City Council allowing matches to be played there despite not having updated Wednesday's safety certificate for a decade.
> 
> The supporters groups – and the FA – opposed the all-seat recommendation in Taylor's final report, which the judge argued would be safer, more comfortable, and "have distinct advantages in achieving crowd control". The FSF has argued with that ever since, that the response to a disaster caused by a negligent approach to fans' safety became an opportunity for "crowd control": to police potential hooliganism more keenly and gentrify the grounds.
> 
> The FA, shoulder-to-shoulder with the fans' groups then, argued that compelling clubs to have all-seat stadiums would break up the emotional, traditional culture of support, reduce capacities, and lead to higher ticket prices.
> 
> Taylor decided none of these need happen, and famously referred to seat prices at Ibrox then – £6, compared to the £4 cost of standing. "Not a prohibitive price or differential," he observed. That badly misread the top clubs' feverish impatience to raise prices; staring at the game's wreckage then, he did not conceive of today's £40 and £50 tickets which have priced a generation of young adults out of going to Premier League matches.
> 
> The FSF has never wavered from its view on Taylor. Malcolm Clarke, its chairman, argues: "Fans lost a cherished culture when standing at matches was outlawed in the top two divisions. We argue clubs should be given the choice. Many fans show every game that they still want to stand – by standing in seating areas which is itself a safety risk. Following yesterday's very good meeting, we will be gathering further evidence to respond to the concerns of those who are not yet convinced."
> 
> The FA now sides with the leagues, arguing that seating should remain compulsory. The Premier League's representative, Bill Bush, barely raised the question of safety on Monday, arguing instead that seating had encouraged more families, women and ethnic minorities to matches, and there is no demand from clubs to introduce standing. Ruth Shaw, chief executive of the Football Licensing Authority, which oversees the post-Taylor safety regime, argues: "It is generally accepted that seating is safer, more comfortable and enables better crowd management."
> 
> Yet the FLA does not press too hard the argument that seating is safer. Injury rates at football are thankfully low now at all grounds, although slightly lower at all-seater stadiums. Last season 0.004% of supporters were injured at all-seater stadiums compared to 0.009% of supporters injured at the 20 grounds that have standing areas – 19 of which are in League One and League Two, plus Scunthorpe in the Championship. After being challenged by the FSF, the FLA no longer even claims this lower rate in a generally very safe activity is because terracing remains at some grounds; the figures themselves do not prove that.
> 
> Acknowledging that: "Overall most injuries [are] minor", the FLA figures show that last season 419 injuries were sustained from trips, slips and falls, 108 were people hit with the ball, and 31 people fell off their seats or another object. Taylor would have given profound thanks for the figure of only four people sustaining a crush, from a total attendance in the season of 34,564,307 – 0.00001%.
> 
> Andy Holt, the assistant chief constable of South Yorkshire police who represented the Association of Chief Police Officers on Monday, firmly classes standing as a crowd control rather than safety issue. "I agree you can have safe standing," he says. "However, I would want to be assured that any form of standing would not make it more difficult to steward crowds, to identify somebody causing trouble, and that crowd density would mean we could intervene if we needed to."
> 
> That the police, football authorities and FLA no longer raise the spectre of a Hillsborough-type disaster whenever the subject of standing is raised is partly due to persistent FSF campaigning. It has gathered evidence from Germany, where some Bundesliga grounds have terracing with closely spaced barriers allowing just one or two rows of people in between, making crushes all but impossible.
> 
> In March 1993, considering its response to hooliganism, the German Football Federation decided against introducing all-seat stadiums, opting instead to make terracing safer.
> 
> "Abolishing standing areas would make it considerably more difficult for socially disadvantaged football supporters to attend their team's matches," the federation said then. "Football, being a people's sport, should not banish the socially disadvantaged from its stadia, and it should not place its social function in doubt."
> 
> German grounds teem with young adults, who pay as little as €14 (£12.15), to stand at, for example, the 80,552-capacity Westfalenstadion, home of the Bundesliga leaders Borussia Dortmund.
> 
> Here, so many years after Hillsborough, a genuine debate is finally becoming possible about the potential benefits and the genuine risk of allowing people to stand. But with all this time passed, and the spectre of disaster always hovering over the subject, any change would be an uphill struggle.
> 
> FSF online petition: www.fsf.org.uk/safestanding


----------



## Lupin III

Andy-i said:


> ^^^^
> 
> After all their fans have been through, playing in the worst ground in the whole of the Football league, they deserve that fantastic new stadium.
> 
> Its now looking very likely that they will playing Championship football in it next season.
> 
> For once, a story with a happy ending:banana:


So Bristol Rovers will one day have one of the best grounds in england? :banana:


----------



## GunnerJacket

> Ruth Shaw, chief executive of the Football Licensing Authority, which oversees the post-Taylor safety regime, argues: "It is generally accepted that seating is safer, more comfortable and enables *better crowd management*."


Here's the part I don't like hearing. Let's face it, they wouldn't go so far as to chain everyone to their seats even though that would ensure the highest level of crowd management. Is it really necessary that people be seated, then, to achieve fair "crowd management?" Obviously not when compared to modern safe standing areas. 

It seems to me the aspect people are dancing around is this idea that such areas would be packed to the gills, as if the clubs couldn't limit how many people go there. Why can't they allot spaces much like seats, even leaving it at the same capacity? Answer: They can but they're playing up to conventional political correctness. They must save us from ourselves!

If the crowd size is better contained, you have more advanced security and construction standards in place compared to years past, and you cordon these sections off away from the family sections and opposing fans, I can't see how that doesn't address all the fears being trumped up by the opponents. 

Classic case of close-mindedness.


----------



## Andy-i

Lupin III said:


> So Bristol Rovers will one day have one of the best grounds in england? :banana:


:lol::lol::lol:

I wonder with the upcoming demise of the Withdean, which ground will be considered the worst in the top 4 divisions.

We already have a nomination for the Memorial ground. Any others? Maybe we should have a poll.

Maybe Rovers should sell the ground back to the Egg Chasers and share with City if the new Ashton Gate gets built :uh:


----------



## matthemod

I think the terracing versus seating debate stems primarily from the Taylor report being concerned with the antiquated and outdated terracing of the 80's. Simple fact is, the safe standing terraces as produced in Germany are shining examples of modern terracing done right.

I fear all that will happen is a statement declaring "all seated remains the safest policy", and this cycle will continue. Frankly, the debate is an issue where the status quo has the upper hand.


----------



## JimB

matthemod said:


> I think the terracing versus seating debate stems primarily from the Taylor report being concerned with the antiquated and outdated terracing of the 80's. Simple fact is, the safe standing terraces as produced in Germany are shining examples of modern terracing done right.
> 
> I fear all that will happen is a statement declaring "all seated remains the safest policy", and this cycle will continue. Frankly, the debate is an issue where the status quo has the upper hand.


There will be no proper debate at all, I'm afraid.

That much has been made abundantly clear by all the various authorities - the Premier League, the Football League, the police. The fans won't be allowed a say. At least, no one who matters will listen to what they have to say.

And the Hillsborough Families Support Group have also stuck their oar in. I wish they would stay out of it. While I have great sympathy for all the families, they have no right to tell the rest of us how we should watch our football. A standing area of the type common in Germany in the 2010's is a very different environment from a terrace in England in the 1980's. Safety standards - in terms of buildings, management and policing - are light years ahead of what they used to be.

A modern standing terrace is every bit as safe as seating. Fact.

But the authorities won't let that fact get in the way of what they want.


----------



## ArnageWRC

Rugby League/Union both allow standing don't they? Rock/Pop concerts in Arenas/Festivals allow standing, etc 
The modern safe standing in Germany is evidence enough for a proper discussion.
As ever with sport in this country - behind the times, apart from money making.


----------



## JimB

ArnageWRC said:


> Rugby League/Union both allow standing don't they? Rock/Pop concerts in Arenas/Festivals allow standing, etc
> The modern safe standing in Germany is evidence enough for a proper discussion.
> As ever with sport in this country - behind the times, apart from money making.


Indeed.

Even football in this country allows standing.

Just not in the Premier League or Championship.


----------



## bigbossman

^^ 
You are actually allowed standing in the premier league and championship as long as it's with your grace period, iirc Scunthorpe have to convert this season although I'm not sure what will happen if they are relegated. We also forget Fulham had terracing in the premier league less than 10 years ago and nothing happened. 

This whole debate frustrates me, especially with some of the ignorant/misinformed comments you hear!


----------



## RMB2007

Oakwell to be covered in solar panels:

http://www.wearebarnsley.com/2011/03/28/barnsley-fcs-solar-power-what-do-you-think/


----------



## BS3_RED

Andy-i said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I wonder with the upcoming demise of the Withdean, which ground will be considered the worst in the top 4 divisions.
> 
> We already have a nomination for the Memorial ground. Any others? Maybe we should have a poll.
> 
> Maybe Rovers should sell the ground back to the Egg Chasers and *share with City if the new Ashton Gate gets built *:uh:


How can i put this........ Fook right off.


----------



## jandeczentar

Andy-i said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I wonder with the upcoming demise of the Withdean, which ground will be considered the worst in the top 4 divisions.
> 
> We already have a nomination for the Memorial ground. Any others? Maybe we should have a poll.
> 
> Maybe Rovers should sell the ground back to the Egg Chasers and share with City if the new Ashton Gate gets built :uh:


I figured Hereford's Edgar Street is now proabably the worst ground in league football. According to footballgroundguide.co.uk one end has been shut off beacuse it was deemed unsafe and, judging from the pictures, the rest of it looks old and decrepit as well.

Correct me if anyone knows of a worse one.


----------



## matthemod

Well my favourite team's ground Priestfield got awarded the worst ground in the U.K. a few years back but honestly I don't understand how they could have come to that conclusion. Admittedly the town itself is a bit run down and the away end is "temporary" but the remaining 3/4's of the ground are very good quality.

In my opinion the worst ground in the football league is probably, with no disrespect to them, Accrington Stanley. If only because of the mis-matched nature of stop gap remedies to meeting football league standards, and the quality of the facilities available, (that and we lost there 7-4 this season.)


----------



## Lupin III

I dont get how Priestfield can get into the horrible category.

In my eyes horrible places still existing are..... Underhill, Edgar Strret, Withdean, Deva (Chester), Memorial and Edgeley Park.


----------



## JYDA

Here was that actual fan survey ranking of the worst football grounds. It's 7 years old though and a lot of the criticisms are about things other than the actual stadium quality. 




http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2004/oct/10/newsstory.sport2

SIMPLY THE WORST

Grounds for complaint: Luton has just been voted the crappiest town in Britain, and if may of the 20,000 voters were football fans it is not hard to see why. But when it comes to nominating England's crappiest football ground there are plenty to give grotty Kenilworth Road a run for its money. A new survey by Observer sport reveals all...

Gemma Clarke The Observer, Sunday 10 October 2004 

Observer Sport has conducted its own survey, based on the traditional Sunday newspaper practice of ringing a few people and writing a story that starts 'new research shows...' or 'a new survey reveals...' Our network of football fans, our own writers and editors, and lots of people on internet chatrooms and down the pub have been consulted, and we have restricted the survey to the English leagues because there are too many crap grounds in Scotland. 

Most of the opinions are from the 'Visiting Supporters' end of the stadium, though hats must be raised to the man from Rotherham who nominates his own club. We take into account the many factors that go towards making a crap ground - leaking roofs (when lucky enough to have a roof), long queues, seats designed for jockeys, rip-off prices, lack of atmosphere, PA announcers with speech impediments, weak tea, poor pies, strategically placed barbed wire and girders, neanderthal natives, crumbling terracing, smelly toilets, police who really need the overtime, and overall grimness. This being a subjective rather than a scientific survey, the weather and the result inevitably come into play. The journey to the game, and the crapness of the surrounding area are equally important, as can be seen from our two chart-toppers. You are welcome to take a perverse pleasure in your club getting a mention; and just because a stadium is new it is not exempt from being crap. The final verdict on the Top 10 goes to the sports editor, a groundhopper saddo who long ago ticked off all 92 clubs in the English leagues and who likes crap grounds, as do many of our contributors. Because of his club allegiances, though, there was never any chance, whatever the voting, of the frequently nominated Withdean ('magnificent treeline, and German regional league charm') or Fratton Park ('reassuringly earthy in the way that Stella is reassuringly expensive') making the top three.

1. Priestfield, Gillingham

Capacity 10,952, Built 1892, Prices £15-30 

New research shows that Gillingham is the biggest dump in English football. Priestfield topped an Observer poll, and this fan's view is typical of many: 'Never fails to live down to expectations. Used to be nothing more than a couple of cowsheds knocked together but after redevelopment it resembles a 1970s garage forecourt. The away end has two Portakabins for toilets and the worst catering outside Selhurst Park. The walk from the train station is like walking through the Shangri-La Caravan Park just after closing time.' 

Another contributor offered the view that Gillingham 'is the place that makes Middlesbrough look like Monte Carlo'. The Observer sent reporter Jamie Jackson to investigate further. Here's his view: 

'I'm going to smash you in the mouth and run off!' Gillingham High Street, Tuesday 28 September. An angry teenage lad with a crewcut is threatening a girl outside the railway station before the match. As a welcome to a town described by a football club spokesman as 'a dump', it is about right. The 'town centre' is a street of kebab houses, cheque cashers, branches of Iceland and Woolworth's, dilapidated buildings, and at least seven charity shops and discount stores. The street is book-ended by the derelict Prince Albert pub and the still-open Southern Belle. If you want to make a night of it, there's the bingo hall around corner. 

The route to the stadium passes Costcutter and along a winding street of terrace houses. Apart from a newsagent, and Hair Sandra at number 189, the only sign of prosperous retail life is a branch of the drain cleaners,Dyno Rod. If the houses are not boarded up or run-down, they have rubbish and bin liners spilling on to the pavement. Along Priestfield Road there are more deserted businesses, and children fighting over bits of cardboard and swearing at each other. 

An unalluring alleyway takes you on to Linden Road and the main entrance into the stadium. There is the ticket office, the club shop and the Blues Rock Café, which offers 'Karaoke at the bar for £1.50'. 

In the stadium the food is poor and £26 is a bit steep for a seat. It's not the football club's fault that their town is so grotty. Chairman Paul Scally is keen to move them four miles out of town. Given what happened with Wimbledon we shouldn't be in favour of any such move, but in this case... 

2. Kenilworth Road, Luton 

Capacity 9,975, Built 1904, Prices £12-£21 

'The whole area surrounding the ground is run-down and dreary; it feels more like going to your local prison than a football match. To enter the away end you have to walk through a house - you go through the front door, up some stairs and from the top you can see all the other terraced houses along the road, and it's not a pretty sight. The seats are falling apart and packed so tightly that you can barely breathe. Too many large pillars, 'executive boxes' that look more like flats, horrible food, too many police...' 
· 'Luton will never, ever be forgiven for the David Evans ID card nonsense and the plastic pitch. That dreary netherworld walk from the station to the "stadium" - it's unrelenting misery. God, what a dump.' 

3. Millmoor, Rotherham 

Capacity 11,514, Built 1906, Prices £19 

'Being a Rotherham fan, I dare not criticise anybody else's ground. Ours must be one of the worst - a wooden main stand that is in desperate need of bulldozing, no legroom in any of the seats... Coming to Millmoor isn't all bad, though. You'll find a friendly reception and some decent pubs around the ground. And the pies are fantastic.' 
· 'Having previously seen the ground in the film ID , I didn't think it would actually be that bad. It was. The only good thing was the pies. We left in a hurry and to see Rotherham disappear in the distance was a huge relief.' 
· 'Visiting Millmoor was like entering another world, the land that time forgot. The stand at the away end is a huge tin can with water dripping everywhere. It's good to hear that the club are considering reshaping Millmoor but these updates should have been done 10 years ago.' 

4. Withdean Stadium, Brighton

Capacity 6,960, Built 1930, Prices £22 

· 'Has to be the worst in the Football League. A three-sided athletics stadium, not a football ground, and the track makes the pitch seem miles away. The fourth side is a sandpit for the long jump and a hammer-throwing area, which utterly ruins the atmosphere. Despite being the worst by a mile, it's among the most expensive.' 
· 'Probably a great place to hold a minor county athletics meeting, and maybe some day they can get back to doing exactly that. You can't help but feel sorry for the Brighton fans.' 
· 'Brighton is unarguably a cracking place to go out - full of excellent boozers, eateries and clubs. Unfortunately the Withdean isn't in Brighton. It's out in the suburbs. It's dreadful.'
· 'I went there once to watch Withdean v East Grinstead in the Sussex County League. The attendance was 38. Says it all.'

5. Fratton Park, Portsmouth 

Capacity 19,973, Built 1897, Prices £26-£30 

· 'Portsmouth drum up a fervent atmosphere for every home game, but there the potential positives end. From the barbed-wire-topped walls to the sprawling wasteland, it's an unwelcoming venue. You'd be forgiven for thinking this was a prison. The toilets were clearly designed for no more than two fans at any one time. The seats are bolted directly on to the old-style terracing, offering zero leg room. Then there's that bloody non-stop bell-ringing.'
· 'Portsmouth should not have been allowed to play Premiership football at such an ancient stadium. Tradition is one thing, but £30 for being exposed to the elements, with miniature toilets supplemented by a handful of Portaloos, and a coffee bar the size of my old mum's larder... it's nothing short of a disgrace.' 
· 'On the walk from the station you'll find the bars shut before the match because locals have tried to fight the away fans, themselves, or the nearest aggressive lamp-post.' 


6. Selhurst Park, Crystal Palace

Capacity 26,400, Built 1923, Prices £28-£35 

· 'A grimy, joyless place... it's only the other side of London, but could be on the moon. Boasts its own microclimate... it can be sunny and bright as nearby as East Croydon railway station but Selhurst Park is invariably grey, cold and drizzly. The Arthur Wait stand to which away supporters are condemned is shallow and ugly, and both Crystal Palace and the pre-mutation Wimbledon saw fit to charge £20 for entry long before it approached the norm.' 
· 'Grey, gloomy, and I've never found a decent pub near the ground, despite many attempts. Too far from the station, whichever one you choose, and too close to Croydon. I suppose we should at least be glad that Croydon itself doesn't have a League team. Just imagine that...' 

7. Blundell Park, Grimsby 

Capacity 10,033, Built 1898, Prices £14-£16 

· 'Grimsby has the worst seating imaginable, with unbelievably bad views from some areas in the away end. Blundell Park has no redeeming features. It looks a complete tip, and they even increased the cost of a pie in the away end.' 
· 'If Grimsby are in your division and you're going to miss an away trip, make it this one. The fish and chips are good, though.' 
· 'It's a bit of a con. Blundell Park isn't in Grimsby at all, it's in Cleethorpes. You entertain notions of an attractive seaside town with a sandy beach, and candyfloss - but it's a ghost town where all the dogs in Lincolnshire congregate to make a mess on the seafront walk.' 

8. Ninian Park, Cardiff

Capacity 19,000, Built 1909, Prices £22-£27 

· 'Away fans have a small area near the corner flag with a pillar obstructing most of the pitch, and fencing for segregation. The slightest bit of banter directed at the home support and you're threatened with eviction by unfriendly stewards. Giant queues for food. A dreadful experience.' 
· 'They hate the English, and they hate Swansea even more. Whoever you are, you won't get a friendly welcome. What a prehistoric contrast to the Millennium Stadium.'

9. National Hockey Stadium, Milton Keynes Dons

Capacity 9,000, Built 1990, Prices £10-£20 

· 'The word 'hockey' sums up why it's a bad ground - it's just not a football stadium. When I went last year there was no atmosphere from either set of supporters because Norwich fans were split up into two sections of the ground, with a huge gap in between them.' 
· So many reasons to hate this place. The Franchise's Theatre of Dreams is a craphole in a retail park: it's exposed, the toilets are in Portakabins and stewards tell you not to jump up and down in case you knock the stand over. The pre-match drinking venue sums it all up: an anonymous hell hole called Chicagos. Stay away.

10. Stamford Bridge, Chelsea

Capacity 42,420, Built 1904, Prices £38-£48 

'One of the most mean-spirited,unfriendly and scruffiest stadiums in the land.Not scruffy in a wholesome way,like Goodison Park for example,but in a an extremely tacky,cheap,classless way - a £2-for-a-Mars-bar way.Where do this mob get the brassnecked spivvery to charge visiting fans £52 (Manchester Utd) and £48 (Newcastle)for a view not dissimilar to watching the match through a letterbox? Standing is a necessity.Truly a cesspit of everything that is crass about twenty-first century football.'
· 'You can't enjoy a game there because you're overwhelmed with the sensation of being ripped off. Foul people.'


----------



## matthemod

I just cannot see it! Ok this is my opportunity to defend my patch, or atleast the stadium, the town itself is bad admittedly but that review says very little about the actual quality of the stadium itself.

I'm not going to say it's gonna win any beauty/innovation awards anytime soon, but so say we have the worst stadium is unfair in my opinion. Here are just a few pictures of the ground found floating around the web.













































(Where I sit!)

but of course where it is let down is the away end, the former terrace and misfortunately named "Brian Moore Stand" in honour of the football commentator, and avid gills fan Brian Moore.










More at home next to the 17th hole at any world class golfing event, the stand is "temporary" designed initially to satisfy football league regulations of having an all seated stadium after 3 years in the top 2 leagues (it replaced a terrace). It was supposed to be replaced in the coming years with a stand similar to the Rainham end, to finish off the ground so to speak, however the money we were banking on (tv money) never surfaced, combined with our successive relegations, there's just no money to replace it. In actual fact since then our "beloved" chairman has come out saying the only logical way to go is to get a NEW stadium and sell the current one to pay off the debts...so our temporary stand is here to stay it seems.


----------



## Lupin III

I Must agree with Matt here Priestfield has 2 great stands thats more than Carlisle or Stockport.

The main stand is modern but still unique. Yes its not beautifull unique but unique, isnt that what most english football fans wants?

As times changes...... I remember in the 80's everybody said Swindon being said to be the worst town not Luton.

Again if one goes to other stadium boards most users would argue that the feature going through a house to get to Kenilworth are one of the greatest charms in English football.

How old are that survey, several of the grounds listed here dont exist anymore and the clubs are playing in new grounds......

Besides Critisizing Cardiff as a city is...... Cardiff is a quite exiting city....... and many doesnt know that its actually the city with highest concentration of architects living after London in Britain.


----------



## Darloeye

well I am lucky that my Football club play in a 25,000 seat stadium in premier league. DARLO ! DARLO ! DARLO !


----------



## Darloeye

Oh Hold on it was made by The Observer. LOL


----------



## Andy-i

Seats now going into the Falmer (Amex) stadium
http://www.lobstervision.tv/bhafc/#


----------



## CorliCorso

jandeczentar said:


> I figured Hereford's Edgar Street is now proabably the worst ground in league football. According to footballgroundguide.co.uk one end has been shut off beacuse it was deemed unsafe and, judging from the pictures, the rest of it looks old and decrepit as well.
> 
> Correct me if anyone knows of a worse one.


Well, the Withdean and Don Valley for a start!

The old National Hockey Stadium too. The new one in Milton Keynes is horrible to visit, too.

I always loved going to Edgar Street. It helped a bit that we'd always win, but the old away end was a joy to visit as well. Terracing, a little area at the front to run around when you score, good acoustics, and having some home fans to your right meant you could get some banter going. 

Now that away fans have to be in that side stand, though, that's a real shame. I went in there once for our FA Cup game a few years ago - the pillars are so thick you could only see 3/4s of the pitch. 

Then there's the likes of Colchester and Yeovil. The facilities are fine, but the locations are absolutely awful. I'd hate to have to go to those places every fortnight. That's the great thing about Edgeley Park - when it comes to transport & local amenities, I can't think of a better-placed ground in the lower leagues... only Crewe and Brentford come close, off the top of my head.


----------



## matthemod

It's the tricky category of what counts as a good ground and a bad ground.

Grounds like Luton's, Hereford's and Exeter's, facilities and comfort wise are probably in the bad segment, however I'd much look forward to see a game at those grounds than the string of "new" grounds that tick all the boxes but have absolutely no character. 

I just hope the recent new grounds that follow the, bowl all around pattern, or 4-square stand pattern isn't here to stay and more new builds are like Brightons.


----------



## Alan Partridge

Countdown2Falmer

Looking good.

Does anyone know what the seating design is going to be like? That Seagull is a bit off-centre, like...


----------



## JYDA

Is the new Brighton stadium expandable? Not that they would need to expand any time soon but I'm curious.


----------



## Andy-i

JYDA said:


> Is the new Brighton stadium expandable? Not that they would need to expand any time soon but I'm curious.


Its expandable to 30K without any need for major structural changes.
Its mentioned about a minute into this season ticket presentation. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4fb1bD2Gug


----------



## Andy-i

Congrats to the Seagulls on clinching promotion last night (although 3 days behind my team, the mighty Halifax town):cheers:

I wouldn't be surprised at all if the Falmer appears early next season as a live game on sky


----------



## kerouac1848

> Is the new Brighton stadium expandable? Not that they would need to expand any time soon but I'm curious.


You'd be surprised. If they got into the PL they could easily sell out over 30k. They're a one-club city in a (by British standards) pretty wealthy large urban area of around half-a-million who have been starved of top flight football. In fact, you could probably add much of West and East Sussex as a catchment area tbh.


----------



## Andy-i

Latest progress of the Amex (Falmer) Stadium captured form the Webcam:


----------



## Alan Partridge

http://www.lobstervision.tv/bhafc/#

1) Click the above link.
2) Go to April 20th
3) Look at the seagull in the top tier
4) :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## trmather

Priestfield would be an excellent ground if it was made symmetrical.

Obviously I think it's impossible due to surrounding streets, and the lack of money/league status/fans that would come to the stadium, but the design itself would lend very well to being enclosed.

Two large two-tiered stands on either side with boxes in the middle and two simple single-tier end stands, would be lovely.


----------



## matthemod

You're right about the streets, originally Priestfield was built at the edge of town in some vacant fields (though ironically not of a church) but with the growth in the Chatham dockyards during the wars terraced houses sprung up around it. 

if you look at this picture of the Gordon Road stand you can see how one end is taller than the other;










This is because the street goes at an angle and cuts in. In terms of re-designing it absolutely every gills fan I know would love the "temporary stand" to replicate the Rainham end, but considering we're horrendously in debt that ain't happening...


----------



## skaP187

Looking good!


----------



## CorliCorso

Brighton's Falmer is all but finished, and looking fantastic

































cr: Brighton's official site

The only problem is that wanky name. 'The Amex' hno:


----------



## RMB2007

Renders of Bristol Rovers' plan to build the dullest stadium in the UK:


----------



## somx

Brighton's Falme is fantastic stadium,similar to Reebok Stadium.


----------



## matthemod

I'm guessing those Brizzle Rovers plans are for a completely new stadium rather than developing the Memorial Ground? Shame, the old plans were pretty nice.


----------



## Andy-i

matthemod said:


> I'm guessing those Brizzle Rovers plans are for a completely new stadium rather than developing the Memorial Ground? Shame, the old plans were pretty nice.


Yeah, the plan is to sell the Memorial ground to Sainsburys and use the proceeds to fund the new stadium in Conjunction with University of West England. 
http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Rove...m-university/story-12737415-detail/story.html

This plan will leave will leave BRFC with a brand new 20K stadium, Debt free and a paying tenant (Bristol Rugby) but I wouldn't hold my breath for this to come to fruition!


----------



## Axelferis

typical medium or small England club design stadium again.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Axelferis said:


> typical medium or small England club design stadium again.


I have to agree. Completely boring and lacking in any resemblence of originality or character.


----------



## kerouac1848

Part of the reason that it looks like that is because it was designed to allow for easy and quick expansion without major structural changes AFAIK. Look at the stand opposite the main one - the East Stand - you can clearly see how another tier on top would slot in. May only issue is the location, I personally prefer grounds closer to the centre, in the inner core at least (but I understand why it's in Falmer).


----------



## Ceerial

Anyone have some picture updates from Molineux?

I don't really get it. The new stand just kind of look like the old one. And the old one they just teared down was pretty new to begin with, wasn't it?


----------



## matthemod

Ceerial said:


> Anyone have some picture updates from Molineux?
> 
> I don't really get it. The new stand just kind of look like the old one. And the old one they just teared down was pretty new to begin with, wasn't it?


The New Stand isn't finished yet, and is going to have an added tier on top. The seats which are being put in now are temporary.


----------



## TommyGod

Aerial view of the new St.Helens Rugby League stadium currently under construction










Ground level view of the main stand


----------



## GanEden

Salford City Reds stadium coming on nicely as well.










More about it here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582849&page=22


----------



## GanEden

*Salford City Reds Rugby League Stadium*

All about it here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582849&page=22


----------



## MS20

If you're going to make a topic on the UC board, at least have the decency to format your title and serving up something more than a link. Try following the format of the other threads, with relevant info and renders/construction pics.

Also, I could be wrong, but doesn't this section of the forum have a cut off point of 30,000 for stadiums to get their own thread?


----------



## Ecological

I've seen better looking industrial estates!


----------



## GanEden

Ecological said:


> I've seen better looking industrial estates!


??????


----------



## Darloeye

How come Rugby league/union teams are building new stadiums ?


----------



## MS20

Darloeye said:


> How come Rugby league/union teams are building new stadiums ?


For obvious reasons like wanting to improve dilapidated facilities. You know, the usual reason for building new stadiums.


----------



## Darloeye

MS20 said:


> For obvious reasons like wanting to improve dilapidated facilities. You know, the usual reason for building new stadiums.


Yeah thats true but whats took them soo long.


----------



## RMB2007

The latest stand to be built at Highbury Stadium has been completed for many months now, but it's still worth posting this:



We really do have some truly fantastic stadiums/stands at non-league level. :cheers:


----------



## RMB2007

Latest news regarding Craven Cottage:

http://www.fulhamfc.com/StadiumProject/FulhamForever.aspx#ixzz1aBy4UygV


----------



## adeaide

*London Olympic Stadium*


----------



## elcapitan

*LONDON - Craven Cottage (25,700)*









*Fulham FC*

Champions:
Football League Division One: 2000-1
Football League Division Two: 1948-9; 1998-9
Football league Division Three (South): 1931-2
Football Combination: 2001

Promoted:
Football League Division Two: 1958-9 (Runners-up)
Football League Division Three: 1970-1 (Runners-up); 1981-2 (Third Place); 1996-7 (Runners-up)

Cup Competitions:
UEFA Europa League Finalists: 2010
Inter Toto Cup Winners: 2002
FA Cup Finalists: 1975
FA Cup Semi-Finalists: 1908; 1936; 1958; 1962; 2002
Anglo Scottish Cup Finalists: 1975

Source:http://www.fulhamfc.com/Club/ClubHistory/Honours.aspx











Source: http://www.reviewevents.com/show-venue.asp?venueid=2397










By Kenneth Yarham
Source: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Craven_Cottage_Football_Ground_-_geograph.org.uk_-_778731.jpg


----------



## elcapitan

> *Fulham to stay at Craven Cottage with plans to increase ground capacity*
> 
> By Telegraph staff and agencies
> 9:00AM BST 08 Oct 2011
> 
> Fulham have confirmed they are staying at Craven Cottage and have revealed plans that would see the ground's capacity increase to 30,000.
> 
> The stadium has been the Fulham's home since 1896 and currently holds 25,700 after several refurbishment projects over the past decade.
> 
> Recent speculation suggested Fulham have been looking to move to a new stadium, and a potential ground share with west London neighbours QPR or Chelsea has also been reported.
> 
> However, the Cottagers have confirmed to Press Association Sport that no such talks have taken place with either club and that they intend to stay at a redeveloped Craven Cottage.


More: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/teams/fulham/8815046/Fulham-to-stay-at-Craven-Cottage-with-plans-to-increase-ground-capacity.html


----------



## Inferious

very nice and classic design. lets hope they keep it when the renovating starts


----------



## Harisson

Capacity of the stadium is less than 30k. According to the rules need to close thread.


----------



## Darloeye

^^^^ NO just move it to the England stadium thread.


----------



## adeaide




----------



## carnifex2005

Didn't realize that Craven Cottage was that close to the water. Looks like there is absolutely no way to increase space on the sides.


----------



## gmacruyff

Demolish the old stand at the road and build a new one at double the size.Love this ground.Im a scot,but i went to a Fulham-Blackburn game in 2000(2-1 to Fulham),but i had to go to the standing terracing in among the Blackburn fans,but my point is,i loved it,as leaning against a stantion is much more fun than sitting and its sad that those days will never return.
Whatever happens they should NEVER remove the cottage,as this is so unique in world soccer,that hopefully its a listed building and will remain here for ever.


----------



## RMB2007

gmacruyff said:


> Demolish the old stand at the road and build a new one at double the size.Love this ground.Im a scot,but i went to a Fulham-Blackburn game in 2000(2-1 to Fulham),but i had to go to the standing terracing in among the Blackburn fans,but my point is,i loved it,as leaning against a stantion is much more fun than sitting and its sad that those days will never return.
> Whatever happens they should NEVER remove the cottage,as this is so unique in world soccer,that hopefully its a listed building and will remain here for ever.


Erm, so you want a stand that's listed to be demolished, but another historic part of Craven Cottage to be remain forever? :nuts:


----------



## MarkJF

Out of intertest, what, apart from the beautiful facade of the main stand warrants it being "listed"? Couldn't that be retained and a new internal structure built?

It's a lovely ground, along with Goodison Park and Loftus Road, the best in the PL.


----------



## TommyGod

Latest St.Helens rugby League stadium pictures.

The ground is almost complete, due to be handed over on the 24th October for internal fit out, which will then take a couple more months to complete.



















the above two pics courtesy of smgphoto.co.uk

some interior shots as well



















and some from outside the stadium


----------



## RMB2007

Rotherham United's new stadium. :cheers:







http://www.rotherhamunited-mad.co.uk/roll/edb4/new_ground_pics_11th_november_712525/index.shtml


----------



## RMB2007

Maidstone United's new stadium is now under construction. Good for them. 



 

http://www.maidstoneunited.co.uk/2011/11/whatman-way-snapshot-12-november/


----------



## Saints

*SOUTHAMPTON - St Mary's Stadium (32,598 -> 44,000)*

During a meeting with some supporters, Southampton chairman Nicola Cortese reportedly mentioned the club is in the process of being in early discussions with Southampton city council with regard to expanding St Mary's stadium into a 44,000 seater arena (currently 32,000)

It's generally thought this would entail two new upper tiers behind both goals.


----------



## Harry1990

Oh ok was anything mentioned about the rfu funding some of the expansion as it will be a venue in 2015? Sure it has been rumoured before


----------



## RMB2007

Work is progressing nicely with Rotherham's new stadium:





http://twitter.com/#!/RotherhamGround/media/grid

Also in the news is Carlisle United's plan to build a new stadium:

http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/home/c...-from-brunton-park-1.898344?referrerPath=home


----------



## Saints

No, I don't believe so. I think the RFU are only assisting the developments of full time Rugby stadiums in time for the World Cup.

In the past the Saints chairman has said a couple of times he would prefer to rebuild from scratch a complete new stadium as the current one is a bit cheap and cheerful and lacking in design flair and facilities, possibly buying up some of the adjacent land so it was more in line with the waterfront, which would make it a more attractive venue for bars and restuarants outside of matchdays. However, the gasometers can't ever be moved, same goes for the railway line, so it is a bit hemmed into the current plot of land.


----------



## Saints

These are a couple of possible ideas on expansion created by fans (they are not official designs)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ppy65d5QHcI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHAp3sxpkqI


----------



## RMB2007

Ah, the football club that once erected a statue of Milan Mandarić outside their stadium.  Not sure it's needed, but at least any expansion of the stadium would make it more 'unique', rather than being the bog-standard bowl type stadium that it currently is.


----------



## djharvey

Think 44,000 is a realistic expansion if southampton get back to the top flight, probably wont get that week in week out but it is fair to say that for the bigger games they could get close if they are also playing fairly well.
They are the best supported team south of London and seem to have a very good youth set-up.
Hope they can get this expansion off the drawing board, it would also help to give the stadium a bit more character.


----------



## djharvey

This is a pretty cool possibility!

Stadium Markus Liebherr 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o9PXxeIk1Q&feature=related


----------



## Lupin III

Wait people in here talking positive of this?

Its not that long time ago the club went down to 3rd. tier because of economic problems, I cant see this as a good idea.

OK I see that visually it is, but relistically its a dangerous path in these crisis times, besides I am aware that Southampton has been in top flight for many years, but before St.Marys they were a small top flight club only attracting max. 10K, I can be in doubt if a 44k is viable.


----------



## djharvey

Lupin III said:


> Wait people in here talking positive of this?
> 
> Its not that long time ago the club went down to 3rd. tier because of economic problems, I cant see this as a good idea.
> 
> OK I see that visually it is, but relistically its a dangerous path in these crisis times, besides I am aware that Southampton has been in top flight for many years, but before St.Marys they were a small top flight club only attracting max. 10K, I can be in doubt if a 44k is viable.


 
Southampton were restricted for many years with a ground capacity that gradually reduced as more seating was introduced, when all seater rules finaly came in they were restricted right down to a 15,000 capacity.
When they moved into their new 32,000 capacity stadium they immediately had average attendances of over 30,000 for several seasons up until being relegated.
With the new investment taking place and the feel good factor, there is no reason (promotion dependant) they could not get regular attendances of 35,000+ and towards 40,000+ for the more attractive games.
Their avarage attandance so far this season is over 25,000 in the Championship.


----------



## kerouac1848

Lupin III said:


> Wait people in here talking positive of this?
> 
> Its not that long time ago the club went down to 3rd. tier because of economic problems, I cant see this as a good idea.


That's not really to do with the stadium though.



> OK I see that visually it is, but relistically its a dangerous path in these crisis times, besides I am aware that Southampton has been in top flight for many years, but before St.Marys they were a small top flight club only attracting max. 10K, I can be in doubt if a 44k is viable.


I could be wrong, but even at the Dell I don't think Southampton averaged below 15k (rounded up) during the worst attended years and that was a notoriously small ground. They've averaged at least 20k in the past couple of seasons and that is in the 3rd tier (and got crowds at around 95% of capacity last time they were in the PL). 

If Sunderland can get over 40k than so can Southampton in theory if prices are kept reasonable given the clubs have comparable catchment areas and the South Coast is less economically depressed than the North East.

32-44k is a bit of a jump though, they should probably do it stand-by-stand, so going first to around 38k, but getting planning permission for 2 expansions.


----------



## bigbossman

It's a good idea in some ways, for instance upper tiers would mean they can close the stands if they get relegated and the capacity would be back to 32,000, but why behind the goal? 



kerouac1848 said:


> That's not really to do with the stadium though.


It was definately a contributor to their relegation from the prem.

However the difference is aren't they being bankrolled now so they won't have to take on debt to build it? This is the sort of investment football wants not what's happening at Man City.



> I could be wrong, but even at the Dell I don't think Southampton averaged below 15k (rounded up) during the worst attended years and that was a notoriously small ground. They've averaged at least 20k in the past couple of seasons and that is in the 3rd tier (and got crowds at around 95% of capacity last time they were in the PL).


It was the all seating of the dell which was the problem. It held 25,000 in 1989. They pulled decent crowds (relatively) until then too.



Lupin III said:


> OK I see that visually it is, but relistically its a dangerous path in these crisis times, besides I am aware that Southampton has been in top flight for many years,* but before St.Marys they were a small top flight club only attracting max. 10K*, I can be in doubt if a 44k is viable.


Post null and void. 

You clearly have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## RMB2007

Underhill (current home of Barnet F.C.) appears to be doomed. What a sorry state of affairs that is. hno: 

http://www.barnetfc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10431~2547578,00.html


----------



## RMB2007

Try to ignore the red and blue seats if you can. 

*Completed Salford City Stadium*




























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.182446831851363.40179.132590823503631&type=1


----------



## Lupin III

RMB2007 said:


> Underhill (current home of Barnet F.C.) appears to be doomed. What a sorry state of affairs that is. hno:
> 
> http://www.barnetfc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10431~2547578,00.html


What will happen with Barnet in near future?


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Groundshare until they build a new stadium. Watford? Leyton Orient? Guess we'll just have to wait and see who they're going to share a ground with.


----------



## matthemod

Maybe even Stevenage, Dagenham and Redbridge or at a pinch Boreham Wood. Either way it'll hit their attendances hard. Barnet get around 1500 per week in Barnet, god knows how travelling across London to play their home games will affect them.


----------



## RMB2007

*New Gloucester City Stadium*





http://glcstrplnng12.co.uk/online-a...iveTab=externalDocuments&keyVal=LJC95EHM0BR00


----------



## RMB2007

Brighton's plan to expand their stadium to 30,000 with an extra 8000 seats:


----------



## kerouac1848

Those corners are looking almost as bad as the one's built at Old Trafford last decade. No uniform bowl.


----------



## Laurence2011

kerouac1848 said:


> Those corners are looking almost as bad as the one's built at Old Trafford last decade. No uniform bowl.


I think that's a good thing, gives it some character, there's too many uniform bowls.


----------



## RMB2007

Laurence2011 said:


> I think that's a good thing, gives it some character, there's too many uniform bowls.


Totally agree with that.


----------



## kerouac1848

I shouldn't have used the word uniform, what I meant was 'seamless' as the corners don't look naturally integrated into the ground. 

A stadium can have stands which are not all identical and maintain their own look yet also clearly make a unified appearance, for example the end stands (or at least one) being one giant tier but the rest multiple with the corners blending it in. There is also a balance between having enough character so a stadium looks unique and too much difference so it appears as a complete mess (not the case here I should add).


----------



## Cubo99

are currently any new stadiums under construction ? Except Rotherham thx


----------



## RMB2007

*Rotherham Stadium Update*



http://twitter.com/#!/RotherhamGround/media/grid


----------



## CorliCorso

Cubo99 said:


> are currently any new stadiums under construction ? Except Rotherham thx


Aside from Salford, another rugby team just finished their new ground

St Helens' Langtree Park
http://forums.rlfans.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=385845&start=2770


----------



## KiwiRob

^^Makes me happy


----------



## RMB2007

Concourses in UK stadiums really are breeze block heaven.


----------



## carnifex2005

Interesting story about the death knell of Darlington FC because they built a stadium far too big for their income levels.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Ah, the scumbag that is George Reynolds. Yep, build a 25,000 seater stadium, yet the capacity is limited to 10,000. :|


----------



## RMB2007

matthemod said:


> Maybe even Stevenage, Dagenham and Redbridge *or at a pinch Boreham Wood.*


Could be, well, if you believe the latest rumour. It's not a bad ground, but more seats would be needed. 

http://hoppysnaps.blogspot.com/2010/04/boreham-wood.html


----------



## MS20

carnifex2005 said:


> Interesting story about the death knell of Darlington FC because they built a stadium far too big for their income levels.


The stadium was too big for their city, not so much the income levels. Darlington hovers around 100k people, so to build a stadium of 25,000 is utter insanity. Then you also have Middlesbrough half an hour away (they also overbuilt mind you). Something in that Teeside water


----------



## JimB

I repeat - I'm pretty certain that there is no proposal to build the stadium IN the power station. It simply isn't anywhere near big enough to accommodate a modern, all seater 60K stadium. If a stadium is built on the site at all, it will be adjacent to the power station.


----------



## BoulderGrad

JimB said:


> I repeat - I'm pretty certain that there is no proposal to build the stadium IN the power station. It simply isn't anywhere near big enough to accommodate a modern, all seater 60K stadium. If a stadium is built on the site at all, it will be adjacent to the power station.


And the newspapers repeat... The plan is definitely to incorporate the stadium within the Battersea building itself:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/04/chelsea-battersea-power-station-stadium?newsfeed=true 

"That planning permission requires full restoration of the power station, at an estimated cost of £150m, which Chelsea would attempt to incorporate into the design for a 60,000-seater stadium, with all four chimneys and wash towers, along with the Grade II* listed west turbine hall and control room, to be retained in their original locations. The architect Rafael Viñoly has collaborated with the practice Kohn Pedersen Fox on the plans put forward by Almacantar, and Chelsea's initial proposal includes a 15,000 all-seated one-tier stand behind the south goal, with the stadium effectively built within the familiar brickwork shell of the power station."


----------



## RMB2007

Sounds freakin' awesome! I so want to see the plans.


----------



## R.K.Teck

£1bn investment from Romain Abromovic, it will be pretty spectacular, I hope they get it. A 15k single tier stand with another 3 separte stands with elements of the power station incorporated would be a site to see.


----------



## JimB

BoulderGrad said:


> And the newspapers repeat... The plan is definitely to incorporate the stadium within the Battersea building itself:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/may/04/chelsea-battersea-power-station-stadium?newsfeed=true
> 
> "That planning permission requires full restoration of the power station, at an estimated cost of £150m, which Chelsea would attempt to incorporate into the design for a 60,000-seater stadium, with all four chimneys and wash towers, along with the Grade II* listed west turbine hall and control room, to be retained in their original locations. The architect Rafael Viñoly has collaborated with the practice Kohn Pedersen Fox on the plans put forward by Almacantar, and Chelsea's initial proposal includes a 15,000 all-seated one-tier stand behind the south goal, with the stadium effectively built within the familiar brickwork shell of the power station."


I don't see how it is possible without destroying large parts of the existing building.

And if that is what they plan to do, then no sane person should be in favour of it.


----------



## BoulderGrad

Was playing around with this on Google maps a bit (good use of a Friday night). It helps the renders make a little more sense. The outside of the squared off brick pedestals for the smoke stacks seems to be the exact width of a FIFA approved pitch (about 240'. coincidence or grand plan all along?). You can see the tall windows that follow the outline of those pedestals. 

The west stands would fill the Turbine Hall (I think we have a name for our west stands....) and the East stands would fill the even larger building to the other side. If theyre counting on a 15,000 seat south stand, that would mean the other two stands would have to be about 20,000-25,000 seats respectively. That looks pretty doable if you imagine a U shaped stand layout with the field biased toward the north end of the building to fit the big south stand. Only thing that would make it cooler would be big windows on the North end looking out on the Thames and the rest of London.


----------



## rantanamo

we called it Lucas Oil Stadium and everyone thought it was ugly.


----------



## Fulgora

I loved the idea. Externally it might look like Lucas Oil Stadium in Indianapolis.


----------



## KingmanIII

rantanamo said:


> we called it Lucas Oil Stadium and everyone thought it was ugly.


----------



## miguelon

rantanamo said:


> we called it Lucas Oil Stadium and everyone thought it was ugly.


Because it is, sure they might look similar, but its a diferent story when you incorporate an existing historic building, and a brand new stadium that looks like an oversized barn (Lucas Oil Stadium interior its quite nice).

But the idea of a Stadium by the Thames, in central London incorporating the elements of the Battersea Power Station, can set a dramatic scene for a football match.


----------



## Sea Toby

Chelsea FC bided for 39 acres, not 5 acres. There will be plenty of land to build a new stadium adjacent to the power plant, not within it.

A image of an acre in red, a green US football field, and a blue association football pitch.


----------



## Sea Toby

Lucas Field has the appearance of US old high school basketball gyms, only with Lucas Field being considerably larger.


----------



## In The End

Fulgora said:


> I loved the idea. Externally it might look like Lucas Oil Stadium in Indianapolis.



Yes! This is exactly what I would say!


----------



## BoulderGrad

Sea Toby said:


> Chelsea FC bided for 39 acres, not 5 acres. There will be plenty of land to build a new stadium adjacent to the power plant, not within it.


And yet... All the articles about the project clearly say WITHIN...

the other 34 acres will be put to office/retail/housing use.

I know we're all having a bit of difficulty imagining the layout..., but why do people keep just assuming they couldn't possibly mean using the building itself?...


----------



## slipperydog

JimB said:


> I don't see how it is possible without destroying large parts of the existing building.
> 
> And if that is what they plan to do, then no sane person should be in favour of it.


They would completely gut the inside, but sitll keep most of the brick facade, which is the most important thing.

This is an absolutely WONDERFUL idea for Chelsea


----------



## flashman

Wonderful publicity stunt for a boutique club. Perhaps the smokestacks can be used to distribute a sponsor's air freshener product.

Pink Floyd had floated a pig over this iconic landmark. Chelsea will honour that by putting one at left CB. In a captain's armband.


----------



## West12Rangers

rantanamo said:


> we called it Lucas Oil Stadium and everyone thought it was ugly.


i think it looks fantastic,from both outside,and inside..funny..when i first heard Chelsea's plans,like many on here,my fist thought was the Lucas Oil Stadium


----------



## Schmeek

BoulderGrad said:


> Was playing around with this on Google maps a bit (good use of a Friday night). It helps the renders make a little more sense. The outside of the squared off brick pedestals for the smoke stacks seems to be the exact width of a FIFA approved pitch (about 240'. coincidence or grand plan all along?). You can see the tall windows that follow the outline of those pedestals.
> 
> The west stands would fill the Turbine Hall (I think we have a name for our west stands....) and the East stands would fill the even larger building to the other side. If theyre counting on a 15,000 seat south stand, that would mean the other two stands would have to be about 20,000-25,000 seats respectively. That looks pretty doable if you imagine a U shaped stand layout with the field biased toward the north end of the building to fit the big south stand. Only thing that would make it cooler would be big windows on the North end looking out on the Thames and the rest of London.


I can't see it. Had a play with maps myself. Would be amazing and wonderfully iconic - something we don't generally see with the recent set if generic heavy weight flat pack stadiums - but it just seems marginally too small. 50-55k just maybe, but 60k+?? Can't see how. They'd have to change the building considerably and remove parts as well. Rotating the pitch 90 degrees might allow them more room (I mean place the side/main stands in front of the twin chimneys), but again they would have to make sacrifices.
Clearly to put in a bid they must have thought it through though, so just have to wait and see.


----------



## shedendedd

R.K.Teck said:


> A comparison in floor space of Stamford Bridge, Battersea Power Station and the 60,000 Emirates Stadium. Looks like a 60,000 stadium would be too big to fit in the Power Station Building, which is sad because I was hoping they could actually fit a stadium within the building. Would have been awesome.


 My guess would be that the new west stand would have 2 chimneys at each end. The east unlisted building being demolished. The pitch would more or less cover this area. How does that sound to you??


----------



## Rev Stickleback

One confusing thing. Chelsea supposedly ruled out redeveloping Stamford Bridge as the £600 million cost of doing so made it unfeasible, yet this plan apparently costs twice as much.


I think the lack of even a basic sketch of the proposed stadium pretty much indicates the stadium design hasn't got beyond the "back of a cigarette packet" stage so far.

I think if they were to retain the stacks, they'd have to put the pitch in sideways, so they'd flank the side stands akin to Wembley's old twin towers - albeit on both sides in this case.


----------



## West12Rangers

venki04ss said:


> I don't understand. Why they want to keep age old power station building to construct football stadium inside. They could demolish entire building and re-build brand new stadium. Architect must re-think work new stadium.
> 
> It could be bad idea. This power station building won't survive long in case 5 richter scale quake or heavy rain.!


#
because London gets lots of level 5 earthquakes


----------



## Darloeye

^^ Looks nice


----------



## Monks

b5254 said:


> Don't take it serious. It's just from a newspaper.
> 
> Might also be like this. From Talk Chelsea:


Turn the pitch 90°, double the size of the stand, and then you've got a hell of an imposing stadium!

When I first heard that Chelsea were looking at relocating, I was a little disappointed as Stamford Bridge is one of my favourite stadiums. That said, now that Chelsea have stated their intent to incorporate the historic Battersea Power Station into a rectangular stadium design with four separate stands, I've changed my mind. IMO, if it gets built it'll be one of the best stadiums in the world. 

It is crazy what billionaires can do for their own amusement. Who knows, Roman and friends might even slap a retractable roof on it!:cheers:


----------



## Fulgora

venki04ss said:


> I don't understand. Why they want to keep age old power station building to construct football stadium inside. They could demolish entire building and re-build brand new stadium. Architect must re-think work new stadium.


Then it would be just another generic, boring new stadium like Emirates. I think you missed the point entirely.


----------



## shhyvoodoo

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> the people in Africa are hungry and this people waste billions in stadiums. Sad.


1. Eradicating Hunger is a GLOBAL problem not just Africa.. There's hungry people everywhere even in Paraguay..Whether you like it or not, the world evolves and has to keep on turning, people still have to innovate, improve their businesses or go OUT of business.. The world has spent BILLIONS on this problem, a problem I think will not go away until the world all collectively join together and fight against it.

2. Instead of asking why more stadiums, ask yourself "What am I doing to fight World Hunger?? Am I doing ENOUGH to bring awareness to the world about this social problem we have?? Am I GIVING enough to help erase hunger around the world?? What are YOU doing?? It takes EVERYONE not just a select "Chosen Few"...

Now the world is not a perfect place and you know what it never will be because I've found the people who want World Peace are the ones doing the least so with that out of the way...

It will be interesting if Chels can pull this off...

Ben
Voodoo 

:grouphug:


----------



## rammie1884

b5254 said:


> Not official rendering


I like the idea of building the west stand between the towers, having the pitch where it says "chelsea fc" on the pic and building the other three stands "outside" the power station


----------



## Köbtke

My first thought when I read about it in the paper this morning was !oh my fucking God what great use of Battersea"

I still think it's awesome but I have a hard time seeing how they will get an esteticaly pleasing design from this. Doubt, as a lot of other people in this thread, that it can look like the fan rendering posted here where the entire stadium fit inside the old power station and if they make it so one end stand in between the two pairs of chimneys then my guess it that it'll look crap.

Hope that it gets approved though and that it ends up getting built in a great design though, as I love the idea.


----------



## Butcher

Köbtke said:


> My first thought when I read about it in the paper this morning was !oh my fucking God what great use of Battersea"
> 
> I still think it's awesome but I have a hard time seeing how they will get an esteticaly pleasing design from this.* Doubt, as a lot of other people in this thread, that it can look like the fan rendering posted here where the entire stadium fit inside the old power station* and if they make it so one end stand in between the two pairs of chimneys then my guess it that it'll look crap.
> 
> Hope that it gets approved though and that it ends up getting built in a great design though, as I love the idea.



Just thinking about it, a football pitch is usually ~ 105m long, and the power station is 170m long, which means an extra 65 meters, so is that too little space to build a stand on each side? I have no idea how deep a stand would be...

Sounds like an awesome idea though and there are probably a few possible ways to do it.


----------



## b5254

Boris might say no to the plans:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ct-Chelseas-Battersea-Power-Station-move.html


----------



## will101

There should be a pig floating permanently between the towers. It could become Chelsea's new mascot.


----------



## Sea Toby

b5254 said:


> Don't take it serious. It's just from a newspaper.
> 
> Might also be like this. From Talk Chelsea:



Yes, this is much more probable, using the four stacks as the west stand, and building the new horseshoe stands to the east.


----------



## Harry1990

like the idea of this stadium but i highly doubt it will be built within the next ten years, they have to get the fans onside, plus local councils and local people, and surely if it a listed building how can they just build a stadium within it surely it will damage the building?

plus i think its slightly ironic that a building famous on the covers of animals, pink floyd's 1977 album mostly about corporate greed etc might be home to one of the richest most crocked men in history,


----------



## Sea Toby

Harry1990 said:


> like the idea of this stadium but i highly doubt it will be built within the next ten years, they have to get the fans onside, plus local councils and local people, and surely if it a listed building how can they just build a stadium within it surely it will damage the building?
> 
> plus i think its slightly ironic that a building famous on the covers of animals, pink floyd's 1977 album mostly about corporate greed etc might be home to one of the richest most crocked men in history,


Chelsea FC saved its Champions League participation today by winning the FA Cup. If they had not won the FA final today, they faced being in sixth place in the Premiership being out of the Champions League play next year, losing most likely 20 million quid in revenues. 

Chelsea, alike Liverpool and Tottenham, have to build larger stadiums financially or face significant squad payroll cuts with the new forthcoming UEFA Fair Play Rules. Revenues, not past history, will be very important in the near future. Clubs that don't keep pace with revenues will end up being mid table teams in the near future.


----------



## Harry1990

no Chelsea have to beat bayern munich in munich in the champions league final to take the place of the 4th placed team in the premier league which is currently my team tottenham hotspur, but depending on results today could change to Arsenal or Newcastle

and Chelsea do need to increase revenue streams because they are currently miles away from being able to follow the fair play rules which if they dont comply with means they could be banned from taking part in European football, congratulations to Chelsea on winning yesterday but to say that chelsea are a bigger team than Spurs is laughable in teams of Loyalty of support i would like to see them have a ST waiting list like ours after 20 years of medicority, how many of chelsea's "fans" turned up in 2004 , and to compare Chelsea FC to liverpool is franky insane

time to make it soo teams like Spurs, Arsenal etc that run as a business with sound buisness princples are rewarded unlike the Citys and Chelsea


----------



## DNGMRZ




----------



## West12Rangers

perhaps one way the stadium might fit is if it is designed like the Aviva in Dublin(and some NFL stadiums are designed,and the Hicks design for Anfield)which is to have a horseshoe of 3 large stands,and one end containing a small single tier


----------



## shedendedd

*Demolishing buildings*



JimB said:


> This would make more sense.
> 
> Certainly not a chance that the whole 60K could be built within the existing building.
> 
> I still don't like the idea of vandalising the building, though - even if part of it isn't listed.


I agree. The whole building is an iconic landmark that millionssee every year. Sadly they are falling more and more into disrepair as each year goes by. Next year will mark the 30th anniversary of the power station closing, since then no one has done anything to maintain the building. If by losing one part the remainder is preserved and maintained then that surely can only be a good thing.


----------



## Jim856796

How is a 60K football stadium gonna be constructed within the Battersea Power Station? An average-sized football field is 105 by 68 metres. And how is space gonna be saved for a 60K seating bowl? Planning any brand-new stadium for Chelsea FC is gonna be trouble.


----------



## shedendedd

West12Rangers said:


> perhaps one way the stadium might fit is if it is designed like the Aviva in Dublin(and some NFL stadiums are designed,and the Hicks design for Anfield)which is to have a horseshoe of 3 large stands,and one end containing a small single tier


Yes a football pitch would fit into the building as your picture shows. Unfortunatly this would significantly reduce the possible capacity of the stadium, possibly to no more than 30000. The chimneys severely restricting any end stands. Chelsea would only move to battersea if the capacity of the new ground approached the 60000 mark. This is only 
Realistically acheavable by incorporating the exsisting buildings into a more larger design.


----------



## West12Rangers

well,the club have 2 choices,either,as has been stated,use the building itself to house part of the stadium(like a main stand)and the rest out the stadium outside,or build on the adjacent land,and redevelop the power station into something else...a lesiure/cinema/hotel complex,as Chelsea's plans was to develop the whole site...not just a stadium and not just the power station


----------



## shedendedd

West12Rangers said:


> well,the club have 2 choices,either,as has been stated,use the building itself to house part of the stadium(like a main stand)and the rest out the stadium outside,or build on the adjacent land,and redevelop the power station into something else...a lesiure/cinema/hotel complex,as Chelsea's plans was to develop the whole site...not just a stadium and not just the power station


It's your first option, The new stadiums west stand will be built inside the current empty shell between the 4 chimneys. The pitch will be layed over the area where the current B control building is. A single tear south stand holding 15000 will be built suprisingly to the south of the pitch next to the west stand. The clubs statement says that they want to construct 4 seperate stands with a total capacity 60000. Allowing for the new shed end holding 15000, and the size of the space available for the west stand which I guess could have a seating capacity of between 15/20000. That would leave 30000 for the 2 remaining stands. My thoughts would be an east stand of similar proportions to the west stand leaving the north river end stand holding around 10000.


----------



## RobH

Sea Toby said:


> Chelsea FC saved its Champions League participation today by winning the FA Cup. If they had not won the FA final today, they faced being in sixth place in the Premiership being out of the Champions League play next year, losing most likely 20 million quid in revenues.


I think you're getting a little muddled. The FA Cup guarantees Chelsea nothing in terms of Champions League. If they don't finish 4th in the Premier League, the only way they'll be in the Champions League next season is if they beat Bayern Munich in the Champions League final, in which case they enter as defending champions.



Sea Toby said:


> Chelsea, alike Liverpool and Tottenham, have to build larger stadiums financially or face significant squad payroll cuts with the new forthcoming UEFA Fair Play Rules. Revenues, not past history, will be very important in the near future. Clubs that don't keep pace with revenues will end up being mid table teams in the near future.


I've not heard any suggestion Spurs or Liverpool will fall foul of FFP. Spurs have a very strict wage structure in place and are financially one of the best run clubs in Europe. Liverpool I'm less sure about but I've not heard that they're likely to fall foul of FFP anywhere.

Revenus will be more important in future, but Spurs won't have to _cut_ their current spending level if they don't build anew, they simply won't be able to _increase_ it. Spurs' new stadium is about increasing our budget, not about desperately trying to fit into the FFP rules, because I'm pretty certain Spurs are already complient.

That, I believe, is different from the situation Chelsea and Man City currently find themselves in. They wouldn't be able to maintain their current spending levels when FFP hits.


----------



## Nikola10

guys in soccer it not about the stadiums it how you play in matches in each countries.you know why their famous and big club cause it has a massive stadium. you know what ill do...ill give the money to african countries not the stadium what the stadium gonna provide people"ohh wow a big stadium" and the people in africa "im starving for food and please god helps us. the only country is helping africa is australia and england and any others countries can go get a life you know their greedy for money to have a good life and people in africa is dying...the countries should be helping african that why in africa there always war and trying to take over land to get animal foods and water in nearby rivers and what the countries has money to support the countries... nah africa is dying so give money to african plus the government cant give like what 100,000 euro,pound,dollar to africa to survive...


their wasting money on bull**** stuff that not gonna get anything only the money they wants


----------



## JimB

Nikola10 said:


> guys in soccer it not about the stadiums it how you play in matches in each countries.you know why their famous and big club cause it has a massive stadium. you know what ill do...ill give the money to african countries not the stadium what the stadium gonna provide people"ohh wow a big stadium" and the people in africa "im starving for food and please god helps us. the only country is helping africa is australia and england and any others countries can go get a life you know their greedy for money to have a good life and people in africa is dying...the countries should be helping african that why in africa there always war and trying to take over land to get animal foods and water in nearby rivers and what the countries has money to support the countries... nah africa is dying so give money to african plus the government cant give like what 100,000 euro,pound,dollar to africa to survive...
> 
> 
> their wasting money on bull**** stuff that not gonna get anything only the money they wants


WTF?????

Perhaps professional football should be banned? And rugby; cricket; basketball; tennis; golf; baseball; ice hockey; horse racing; motor racing. Perhaps there should be no films. Perhaps there should be no music. No concerts. All these things cost money too.

Perhaps none of us should have cars. Perhaps we should never take holidays. Then we wouldn't need cameras. Which also cost money.

Perhaps we shouldn't have TV. Or mobile phones. Or computers.......

Sorry, fella, but I don't understand your point at all.

World hunger and poverty is obviously a pressing issue. But it is not one that has anything to do with building stadiums.


----------



## Köbtke

Nikola10 said:


> guys in soccer it not about the stadiums it how you play in matches in each countries.you know why their famous and big club cause it has a massive stadium. you know what ill do...ill give the money to african countries not the stadium what the stadium gonna provide people"ohh wow a big stadium" and the people in africa "im starving for food and please god helps us. the only country is helping africa is australia and england and any others countries can go get a life you know their greedy for money to have a good life and people in africa is dying...the countries should be helping african that why in africa there always war and trying to take over land to get animal foods and water in nearby rivers and what the countries has money to support the countries... nah africa is dying so give money to african plus the government cant give like what 100,000 euro,pound,dollar to africa to survive...
> 
> 
> their wasting money on bull**** stuff that not gonna get anything only the money they wants


Good to see 10 year olds of today can have a social conscience, however misplaced


----------



## Köbtke

Nikola10 said:


> is this stadium ever gonna built been waiting


 (on New White Hart Lane)

You're waiting for Tottenham to throw money away instead of giving it to the poor Africans?


----------



## Paraguay Dreamer

Köbtke said:


> (on New White Hart Lane)
> 
> You're waiting for Tottenham to throw money away instead of giving it to the poor Africans?


Bad post.

For me looks impossible build a 60k stadium into the old building. A 30k stadium its possible but 60k stadium need to destroy the old building. Sorry bad English.


----------



## Archbishop

It may be impossible to a bunch of fans on the Internet, but I'm sure there are architects out there who can make it happen.


----------



## Injeanious

They could squeeze a 30k (not that they need that) stand between the towers and then the rest outside quite easily, it's physically impossible to get a whole stadium in there, without knocking down one of the listed parts.


----------



## JimB

Archbishop said:


> It may be impossible to a bunch of fans on the Internet, but I'm sure there are architects out there who can make it happen.


No.

There aren't.

Really.

There simply isn't enough room for a modern, all seater 60K stadium inside the existing building.

Not even close.

As others have said, the only potential solution is for one stand to be "in" the existing building.


----------



## JimB

Injeanious - I realise that those are only hastily patched together mock ups but that's exactly the kind of hatchet job to this iconic building that I most fear.


----------



## mrparkersdogbite

JimB said:


> I don't see how it is possible without destroying large parts of the existing building.
> 
> And if that is what they plan to do, then no sane person should be in favour of it.


The plan as I understand it is not to build the entirety of the stadium within the Power Station. It is to build one of the stands or perhaps the North-West corner of the stadium within BPS in place of the Eastern Turbine Hall. There is simply not enough room to locate the whole thing inside the Power Station. Unfortunately.


----------



## Köbtke

Paraguay Dreamer said:


> Bad post.


You DO realise that it was a response to Nikola10's earlier posts about not "wasting" money on building fancy stadiums, right?


----------



## JimB

mrparkersdogbite said:


> The plan as I understand it is not to build the entirety of the stadium within the Power Station. It is to build one of the stands or perhaps the North-West corner of the stadium within BPS in place of the Eastern Turbine Hall. There is simply not enough room to locate the whole thing inside the Power Station. Unfortunately.


Yes, I know all that!

And, I have to say, I don't like the idea of any part of the existing building being demolished - even the non listed side. It just seems to me that demolishing one side of this building will destroy its integrity. And it's too iconic a building to suffer such a fate.

I'd far prefer, if Chelsea do move there, that they simply build a new stadium adjacent to the stadium and find another use for the power station which doesn't involve knocking a large part of it down.


----------



## West12Rangers

JimB said:


> Yes, I know all that!
> 
> And, I have to say, I don't like the idea of any part of the existing building being demolished - even the non listed side. It just seems to me that demolishing one side of this building will destroy its integrity. And it's too iconic a building to suffer such a fate.
> 
> I'd far prefer, if Chelsea do move there, that they simply build a new stadium adjacent to the stadium and find another use for the power station which doesn't involve knocking a large part of it down.


i agree


----------



## shedendedd

Injeanious said:


> They could squeeze a 30k (not that they need that) stand between the towers and then the rest outside quite easily, it's physically impossible to get a whole stadium in there, without knocking down one of the listed parts.


Superb example. The only realistic way of preserving this iconic building and providing Chelsea with a stadium to be known worldwide with and proud of. Take note please, the ONLY REALISTIC option is this. To build a mini town centre which is vital to financing this project, the new stadium cannot be built anywhere apart from using the existing power station building.


----------



## will101

And how is the mass transit problem getting fixed?


----------



## shedendedd

will101 said:


> And how is the mass transit problem getting fixed?


A new tube station linked to the northern line. Apparently chelsea are willing to invest up to £200million in this alone.


----------



## JimB

shedendedd said:


> Superb example. The only realistic way of preserving this iconic building and providing Chelsea with a stadium to be known worldwide with and proud of. Take note please, the ONLY REALISTIC option is this. To build a mini town centre which is vital to financing this project, *the new stadium cannot be built anywhere apart from using the existing power station building*.


In which case, I have to say that I hope that Chelsea are thwarted in their plans.

I'd far rather that such an iconic building retain its integrity.


----------



## drifany

can't wait to see the proposed stadium look like.
and i hope it will open one space to view thames river and downtown london from inside the stadium.

KTBFFH


----------



## will101

Nikola10 said:


> thanks mate is it gonna have sky boxes???


Actually they're going to be called "power boxes".

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Nikola10

ohhh nice ^^


----------



## sch0ll7

What if the pitch was lowered for around 10 meters?

Than you could use those east and west buildings and put in quite large terace/teraces...possibly 2 terraces with boxes in between.

Then you surely get 2 x 20.000 seats....+ 15.000 kop [north] + 5.000 1 small tier at the south side


----------



## JimB

Nope.

Not enough space.

And it would still require the demolition of substantial parts of the existing building.


----------



## sch0ll7

JimB said:


> Nope.
> 
> Not enough space.
> 
> And it would still require the demolition of substantial parts of the existing building.


I got an impression they only need to keep an outside look of the powerplant and they can do whatever they want on the inside?...If true than that could work for east and west stand...but dont know about the kop


----------



## mrparkersdogbite

sch0ll7 said:


> What if the pitch was lowered for around 10 meters?
> 
> Than you could use those east and west buildings and put in quite large terace/teraces...possibly 2 terraces with boxes in between.
> 
> Then you surely get 2 x 20.000 seats....+ 15.000 kop [north] + 5.000 1 small tier at the south side


Many issues with this idea but two immediate ones that come to mind are that (a) the site is right next to the Thames so the high water table would need to be taken into account (presumably adding greatly to the costs) and (b) siting the pitch within the Power Station structure would give it virtually no natural light - maybe the idea would work better with an artificial pitch but that isn't an option.


----------



## pulci

JimB said:


> No, it really won't.
> 
> Not a modern 60K, all seated stadium with all the corporate areas and facilities now expected of such a stadium.
> 
> Not even close.


I don't think they could fit a modern 60k seater stadium within the power station but there is enough space south of the brick building for a big stadium so they could place it there.
It would be interesting to see the actual plans they submitted for the bid so we could have a better understanding of what they want to do with the whole site and specially the power station and the stadium :banana:


----------



## JimB

pulci said:


> I don't think they could fit a modern 60k seater stadium within the power station but there is enough space south of the brick building for a big stadium so they could place it there.
> It would be interesting to see the actual plans they submitted for the bid so we could have a better understanding of what they want to do with the whole site and specially the power station and the stadium :banana:


Oh, yes, definitely room on the site for a 60K stadium. Just not in the actual building!


----------



## mrparkersdogbite

pulci said:


> I don't think they could fit a modern 60k seater stadium within the power station but there is enough space south of the brick building for a big stadium so they could place it there.
> It would be interesting to see the actual plans they submitted for the bid so we could have a better understanding of what they want to do with the whole site and specially the power station and the stadium :banana:


More likely that the stadium will be built directly to the East of the Power Station with the West Stand being built where the East Turbine Hall is now and the East Stand being partly on the land where Cringle Dock is sited.


----------



## pulci

mrparkersdogbite said:


> More likely that the stadium will be built directly to the East of the Power Station with the West Stand being built where the East Turbine Hall is now and the East Stand being partly on the land where Cringle Dock is sited.


Thats a viable option but we can't now for sure what the final plans are, it would nice if the stadium will be built next to the station and close to the Themse that would represent a unique stadium in europe.


----------



## Ozric

Here is a concept sketch by KPF for the Stadium. As many of us had guessed, the plan is for the West Stand to be positioned within the Power Station, with three new stands outside. It also appears to shows quite a large area of the west stand 'outside' the station, rather than being all contained within it.


----------



## mrparkersdogbite

Extremely early stage concept sketches published today in the Architects Journal. Not exactly sure what the second sketch represents (the single tier home stand?) but the first and third sketches give an idea of the overall concept. 

http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii614/mrparkersdogbite/BPS1.jpg
http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii614/mrparkersdogbite/BPS2.jpg
http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii614/mrparkersdogbite/BPS3.jpg


----------



## shedendedd

Ozric said:


> Here is a concept sketch by KPF for the Stadium. As many of us had guessed, the plan is for the West Stand to be positioned within the Power Station, with three new stands outside. It also appears to shows quite a large area of the west stand 'outside' the station, rather than being all contained within it.


Ok this is the official statement direct from the club, please read all of it and make your own opinion of it. There are 2 more statements which I will post on here, both very interesting and certainly in the case of the chelsea one, eye-opening.




*BATTERSEA BID ANNOUNCED *

Posted on: Fri 04 May 2012
Chelsea Football Club can confirm to our fans that we have today submitted an offer, with our property development partner Almacantar, to acquire the 39-acre Battersea Power Station site.
Battersea Power Station is one of London's most famous buildings and has the potential to become one of the most iconic football stadiums in the world.
Our joint bid was submitted in accordance with the sales process established by the Joint Administrators for the site. The process could run for a number of months.
We are not the only interested parties and there is no certainty that we will be successful. We also appreciate that we have many significant hurdles to address if we are to build a new stadium on the site, including winning the support of our fans, the CPO shareholders and local Wandsworth residents, as well as securing the approval of Wandsworth Council, the Greater London Authority and heritage authorities. We must also stress that making an offer for the Battersea Power Station site does not mean the club has made a definitive decision to leave Stamford Bridge. 
Working with architects and planning experts we have developed a plan to preserve all the significant aspects of Battersea Power Station. The four iconic chimneys and wash towers along with the Grade II* listed west turbine hall and control room will be restored and retained in their original locations and provide a unique architectural backdrop to a world-class stadium with a capacity of around 60,000 seats.
Following feedback from fans, our initial plans include a 15,000-all seated one-tier stand behind the south goal, likely to be the biggest one-tier stand in football. Also as suggested by many fans, the stadium proposed is rectangular in shape with four separate stands. The design includes a bigger family area and more room for disabled supporters.
As well as a new home for our club, the development would include a town centre with substantial street-level retail shops, affordable housing and offices - all of which would benefit Wandsworth and bring a significant number of permanent jobs to the area. We would also make a significant contribution towards the Northern Line Extension, a new high-volume transport link proposed for the area.
We will keep our fans updated as the process develops.


----------



## shedendedd

*Chelsea Statement on Future of Stamford Bridge*

Please read all of this, it is amazing how anything gets built when you read just what now needs to be considered before building comences. Also it shows just how cost can spiral out of control. Perhaps people now can see why Battersea is such an attractive site.
THE FUTURE OF STAMFORD BRIDGE 
Chelsea Football Club has made a presentation to the directors of Chelsea Pitch Owners, highlighting the work the club has carried out since 2004 analysing the potential to increase capacity at Stamford Bridge. 

Set out below is a summary of that presentation. We are not in any way stating that the club has made a decision on the need to move. This is certainly not the case and the Board and the owner are, as we have continually said, keen to stay at Stamford Bridge.

In November 2011, Hammersmith and Fulham Council issued a press release to the effect that they proposed to examine with us whether there were planning options to expand Stamford Bridge, recognising that 'such a project must be economically viable, benefit local businesses and not unreasonably affect residents'.

Chelsea Football Club supports the above criteria and, in fact, has been investigating expanding Stamford Bridge with the same criteria in mind for the last eight years. 

Since November 2011, the club has had four substantive meetings with senior members of Hammersmith and Fulham Council (including the leader and the deputy leader) and senior planning officials reviewing the club's work. The council is now briefed on the club's perspective on options available for Stamford Bridge expansion.


SECTION 1 - Some basic facts

Stamford Bridge sits on 11.9 acres in central London. While this is large enough for the current capacity of 41,837, it is generally accepted by stadium architects and construction companies that a new 60,000 stadium would require approximately 18-20 acres of land in a largely square or rectangular shape. 








Stamford Bridge sits in a sensitive area of the London Borough of Hammersmith and Fulham and directly on the western border of the Royal Borough of Kensington & Chelsea. There are two conservation areas to the south and east of the stadium, a substantial number of locally listed buildings very close by, and the Brompton Cemetery to the east which includes some Grade 1 listed monuments. 

There are also a large number of residential properties immediately adjacent to the stadium, including to the south along the Fulham Road, to the north on the north side of the underground line and the Oswald Stoll home for ex-servicemen and other properties, to the west of the stadium. 

Stamford Bridge is also bounded by railway lines on two sides - the north and the east - and is an unusual stadium in that it has three main exits all of which head to the south onto the Fulham Road. 

These three exits - Stamford Gate, Bovril Gate and Britannia Gate - have a combined width of just over 50 metres. Based on the Fourth Edition of the Green Guide for people flows at football matches, the existing exits are currently just large enough to ensure all 41,837 spectators can leave the stadium site within the required emergency egress time. 

The Green Guide is the report that sets out the guidance that has to be adhered to for safety at sports grounds and is the guidance that the licensing authority will apply as part of granting a licence for a major sport venue. However, since Stamford Bridge was last upgraded in 2001 (West Stand), the Green Guide has been updated further in 2008 (Fifth Edition). Thus, if we were to rebuild the stadium exactly as it is, the current ingress/egress routes would not be sufficient. This means that any significant change to the stadium's design or capacity will require that the club will need to find one third more egress width (an additional 16 metres) around the ground. This would mean either widening one or more of the three existing exits, or finding new additional exits. 














In commercial terms it is important to note that, at a capacity of 41,837, Chelsea ranks only 30th in the current table of European club stadia. With a number of clubs planning to increase their capacities both here and in Europe, Chelsea is likely to drop down further in future years.

The stadium capacity of 41,837 has further limitations due to TV demands. For example, for certain Champions League matches up to 10% of the capacity is taken out to accommodate TV outside broadcasting equipment (contained in large trucks), meaning that on some of the biggest nights of the year the club has less than 38,000 seats available and some season-ticket holders in the Matthew Harding Stand have to be relocated to seats elsewhere in the stadium for those matches. The club currently has to provide more than 2,000 square metres of space for outside broadcast facilities and this will increase with the arrival of enhanced digital TV. 

With only 5,000 seats for corporate hospitality and a total capacity nearly 19,000 less than the Emirates stadium and nearly 34,000 less than Old Trafford, the club earns approximately £26m less than Arsenal and £41m less than Manchester United per season in matchday revenue. However, Chelsea currently ranks sixth in Europe by turnover. This is a considerable achievement given the capacity limitation of our stadium, and is driven in part by broadcasting rights, by very high occupancy levels on matchdays and very successful wider commercial operations, including events at the Bridge, the income from the hotels and restaurants, revenues from the museum and stadium tours and international activities. Our performance is also affected by the fact that admission prices at Stamford Bridge are among the highest in the Premier League. 

The capacity, pricing and to a certain extent the design constraints of our current stadium also limit availability of tickets for families, younger fans (especially the 16-21 market) and people with disabilities. 

The club has retained the following consultants to help us in our evaluations of the options available at Stamford Bridge: CB Richard Ellis (planning), AFL (architects), Steer Davies Gleave (safety and transport) and London Communications Agency (political consultancy). These firms have worked with the club for many years and were involved in the rebuilding of the Matthew Harding, Shed End and West stands. They have been engaged to look at Stamford Bridge options since 2004. 


Current status

The club has made clear for some time that its preference is to stay at Stamford Bridge if at all possible. However it has also made clear that it needs to increase capacity to meet demand, widen access, keep admission prices at an appropriate level and improve the fan matchday experience. And of course increase revenues to help meet the requirements of UEFA's Financial Fair Play rules, which are now in force. It has therefore looked in detail at the potential to increase capacity at Stamford Bridge and the second section of this document summarises that work. 

It is worth noting that all of the work we have undertaken in connection with Stamford Bridge expansion or rebuild assumes that our playing pitch remains at its current dimensions. Over the years, several managers and players have suggested that our pitch is too small, particularly in width. We are currently below the UEFA minimum requirements and need a waiver to compete in UEFA tournaments. We do meet Premier League requirements but the Premier League would allow an additional seven metres of width if we so desired. 

If our work described in this summary included a larger pitch, then the issues associated with a new build stadium would be further aggravated and the expansion option, assuming feasibility from a construction perspective, would be reduced substantially in the number of seats that could be provided.


SECTION 2 - THE STUDIES

The club set our advisers three main questions to answer when looking at the future of Stamford Bridge:

1. Could a 60,000 new build stadium be delivered at Stamford Bridge? 

2. If it were possible, what would be the design, financial, logistical and planning implications? 

3. If the club looked at extending the current stadium to deliver a capacity of 55,000 what would be the design, financial, logistical and planning implications? 


1. Could a 60,000 new-build stadium be delivered at Stamford Bridge? 

The architect and other consultants were asked to look at a complete new build at Stamford Bridge. 

The architect reviewed many possible shapes for the stadium and advised that an elliptical-shaped stadium would be the most efficient stadium design on the Stamford Bridge site. He therefore took a stadium design similar to the Emirates, and, allowing for the regulation-required 15 metre concourse all the way around the stadium, concluded that such a stadium could not fit on the current Stamford Bridge site. 

However, it could just fit on the area bounded by the railway lines and the Fulham Road, although decking would be required over the railway lines both for stadium construction and for emergency and normal ingress/egress and the concourse would come right up to the edge of the Fulham Road, necessitating the acquisition and demolition of nearly all of the homes and other buildings along this frontage of the Fulham Road. 

In addition the club would need to acquire significant additional land, including homes, offices and the Oswald Stoll property, as well as a number of homes whose rights of light would be significantly affected by a new, larger stadium.


2. If it were possible to locate a 60,000 stadium on the site, what would be the design, financial, logistical and planning implications? 

The scale of such a stadium on a site bordered by two conservation areas and a large numbers of homes mainly at two to four storeys in height would be significant. With the water table in this area quite high, the ability to dig down and set the stadium much lower than grade is hampered. 

In financial terms the club's advisers have estimated that the project could cost in excess of 

£600 million when the costs of acquiring land and properties, demolition, design and build, planning costs, ingress and egress as well as playing away and ground sharing for at least three years are taken into consideration.

In logistical terms the implications of adding 18,000 more spectators at Stamford Bridge are significant and the club instructed an expert in transport and people movement to look at how the club might handle an increase of more than 40% to the current transport network. 

The consultant calculated that the club would need an extra 50 metres of exit width for the emergency egress of 60,000 from Stamford Bridge and advised that exiting only onto the Fulham Road was likely to be unacceptable, especially as Fulham Broadway tube station is already at full capacity, currently handling in the region of 14,000 fans in the hour immediately after a match. The additional fans would have to be channelled as directly as possible to Earl's Court, West Brompton and West Kensington stations to the north. 

The consultant advised that at least two new egress routes would be essential and, assuming these could not be via Brompton Cemetery given its listed status, they had to be to the north along Seagrave Road and along the railway line cutting to West Brompton station. The consultant calculated that these routes could deliver a total of approximately 12 metres of width and thereby provide egress for around 8,000 fans an hour. Therefore it would mean that a further 38 metres of exit space would be required along the Fulham Road frontage to cope with the other 10,000 extra fans and the requirements of version five of the Green Guide.

The council has indicated to us that a 60,000 new-build stadium has little chance of acceptability due to planning impact. The below points come under the most scrutiny: 

The conservation area to the south of the stadium would not just be affected, but would need to be redrawn and reduced in size 
Locally listed buildings in the conservation area would need to be demolished 
The nature conservation area which runs along the railway line would need to be downgraded 
The local authority would have to commit to a considerable number of Compulsory Purchase Orders to acquire homes and properties affected either directly (demolition) or indirectly (rights of light). These Compulsory Purchase Orders would be of a magnitude not yet seen in London except for the Olympic 2012 site.
It is worth noting that a new-build to 55,000 would have all the implications referred to above except for a reduced build cost of £25 million (and a reduced revenue stream in the future).


3. If the club looked at extending the current stands to deliver a capacity of 55,000 what would be the design, financial, logistical and planning implications? 

The West Stand was completed only 12 years ago and is the tallest and largest stand with 13,416 seats, and is responsible for 53% of the club's matchday revenues. The consultants have advised us that changing its configuration would impact on the ability to achieve the same revenues, and any additional seats generated would be well beyond the recommended 90m optimal viewing distance to the halfway line. 

The East Stand, built in the 1970s, with a capacity of 10,893, is actually an incredibly efficient stand and cannot be extended further due to its age and is responsible for 26% of the club's matchday revenues. Of all the stands it is the most suitable to be rebuilt. However to meet the modern requirements, the stand would need to be much larger, with the rake substantially reduced and would need to be built out over the railway line and cemetery to the east, incurring considerable cost and planning issues. Furthermore, if all this is feasible, and we believe it is not, the stand would only see an increase of perhaps 2,000-2,500 more spectators due to the modern space and access requirements. 

The Matthew Harding Stand, built in 1994, with a current capacity of 10,865, could from a construction and architectural perspective, be extended by perhaps a further 8,000 seats. 

Similarly, the Shed End, built in 1998 with 6,663 seats along with the hotel, offices, flats and Megastore, could, from a construction and architectural perspective, be extended if all these ancillary buildings were acquired and demolished, and the capacity could be increased by around 5,000. 

Some people have asked whether the four corners of Stamford Bridge could be expanded. This is limited in its potential due to the different rakes of each stand and the angles for spectators to view the whole pitch and our advisors have indicated that it is not a feasible alternative.

In reality therefore the only two stands suitable for expansion are the Matthew Harding and Shed End. However, in design terms, extending these two stands to increase capacity provides the club with a number of challenges:

Both stands would have to be approximately double their current height 
The stands would also step back far further from the pitch than they currently do, meaning that fans would be a long way from the action. In the case of the Matthew Harding Stand it is estimated that fans at the back of the stand would be some 174 metres from the touchline at the south end 
The Matthew Harding Stand would overshadow homes across the railway line requiring their purchase 
The Shed End would move considerably closer to the homes along the Fulham Road, overhanging the Shed Wall. 








Extending both stands would be very expensive. The club estimates that the cost of decking and new access routes, the acquisition of land and properties and of course the disruption for closure of the two stands for two seasons, demolition, design and building costs would come to around £177 million for the Matthew Harding Stand and £98 million for the Shed End. The cost per seat would average more than £20,000. Based on estimated incremental revenues, the club has calculated that the payback would be around 25 years. Assuming the stands had a 50-year life and 100% occupancy, this means an internal rate of return of only 2.8%.

From a business perspective, the club needs to consider the incremental revenues which would be obtained from these two rebuilt stands against recognised financial standards. The club has estimated the net annual revenue increase from the Matthew Harding Stand would be £8m and from the Shed End £3m which, together, is significantly lower than it would cost hypothetically to finance the construction of these new stands. 









In logistical terms the implications of adding 13,000 more spectators at Stamford Bridge are significant. The consultants calculated that the club would still need an extra 40 metres of egress width from Stamford Bridge and again advised that exiting only onto the Fulham Road would be unacceptable as Fulham Broadway tube station is already at full capacity with a 41,837 stadium capacity. 









The consultant advised that, as with the 60,000 new build, two new exit routes would still be needed to the north along Seagrave Road and along the railway line cutting to West Brompton station. The consultant calculated that these routes could deliver up to 12 metres of width and therefore provide exit for around 8,000 fans an hour. It therefore would mean that a further 28 metres of exit space would still be required along the Fulham Road frontage. 

The planning implications for a 55,000 expansion would be considerable: 

The impact on the conservation areas would be significant and it is important to note that the local authority has a statutory duty to "protect and enhance conservation areas" 
Demolish locally listed buildings 
The nature conservation area which runs along the railway line would be seriously detrimentally effected 
The local authority would have to commit to a considerable number of Compulsory Purchase Orders to acquire homes and properties affected either directly (demolition) or indirectly (rights of light). 


Conclusions

It is clear to the Board of Chelsea Football Club that a complete new build of a 60,000 seat stadium at Stamford Bridge has little chance of acceptability. We believe that, after our discussions with the council they have come to the same conclusion. A 60,000 new-build would cost over £600 million and require the club to play away for at least three seasons and, even if the economics were acceptable, the planning risks would likely be insurmountable. 

Expanding Stamford Bridge to 55,000 also has a number of challenges. The cost per seat of expanding the stands is very high. The incremental revenues provide an unsatisfactory level of return, would not even cover the hypothetical financing costs, and the planning risks are significant. We believe the council recognises these challenges.

The club's exercise over the years has been to analyse a large spectrum of possible expansion options, even some which would appear to be unworkable. The Board recognises that our work will not satisfy every fan, but the Board also believes its work has been thorough, appropriate and in the best interests of the club and all of our fans.

To reiterate what was said at the beginning of this summary, the club are not in any way stating we have made a decision on the need to move.


----------



## topalex

http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii614/mrparkersdogbite/BPS3.jpg


Is it just me or does it resemble the birds nest?


----------



## shedendedd

*Future of stamford Bridge Part 2*

CPO BOARD STATEMENT ON MEETING WITH THE CLUB 
On Friday 24 February Chelsea FC invited CPO board members Steve Frankham, Rick Glanvill, Dennis Wise and Gray Smith to a meeting where extensive and detailed presentations were made by Ron Gourlay and Bruce Buck from the club, as well as architects and planning advisors working with them, regarding the potential expansion of Stamford Bridge. CPO board member Bob Sewell was away. 


Areas covered included: present club finances and the challenges to revenue generation of the present stadium capacity; potential benefits to supporters' match day experience; planning, safety, heritage, environmental, political, disruption and access issues surrounding the expansion of Stamford Bridge; the increasing demands of live TV coverage.


We were shown designs and figures from many different plans exploring ways to expand all parts of the Bridge, along with explanations of the costs involved set against future income, and benefits to match goers.


These schemes ranged from finding 2,500 new seats in corners of the ground to the total demolition and rebuild of a 55-60,000-seater stadium on the same site.


The presentations were very open, with regular input, questions and points made by the CPO board. All were responded to with clarity and transparency by the club and the experts they had brought along.


From the presentations and discussions, which lasted several hours, it was clear that an immense amount of time and money has been allocated to exploring how to expand Stamford Bridge.


Chelsea FC's conclusion is that none of the schemes would achieve the goals of giving greater access and a better experience to supporters, and increasing matchday income.


Like many of our shareholders, we have hoped and felt that there might still be some way to expand the capacity of Stamford Bridge.


Having seen the detailed analysis, we all felt that a persuasive case was put that this might no longer be feasible or viable. Since so many of the planning issues concern the London Borough of Hammersmith & Fulham, we are requesting further information and comments from them regarding Chelsea's presentation.


We hope that as far as possible Chelsea make the materials we have seen available for scrutiny by all shareholders and supporters so that the issue can be debated further.


----------



## chibetogdl

Great 4 chelsea, but they should build that stadium in another place that station most be named world heritage by the unesco and not a stadium of that team. 

I mean, its a pink floyd album cover, not 4 the best album, but instead, pink floyd gts much more greater than chelsea, some one has to do something, i would be sad if that happens

This is another reason to hate chelsea


----------



## begsy

And a shop where you can buy those little plastic flags............ YOU AINT GOT NO HISTORY-YNWA


----------



## chibetogdl

chibetogdl said:


> Great 4 chelsea, but they should build that stadium in another place that station most be named world heritage by the unesco and not a stadium of that team.
> 
> I mean, its a pink floyd album cover, not 4 the best album, but instead, pink floyd gts much more greater than chelsea, some one has to do something, i would be sad if that happens
> 
> This is another reason to hate chelsea


well, i apologize , i didn read the thread or any article, if they preserve the most significants aspects of the construction, its gonna be awesome, a totaly iconic stadium

but it doesnt mind, i still hating chelsea :nuts:


----------



## anze

It will be great stadium if it gets build 
Offtopic: hahaha looserpool fans are so funny. They only have history.
But this thread istn for arguments beetwen fans.


----------



## r.bartlett

begsy said:


> And a shop where you can buy those little plastic flags............ YOU AINT GOT NO HISTORY-YNWA


And your lot boo'ed the national anthem. You must be so proudhno:

Now contribute in an adult way and do try to keep on topic which is about building a football stadium in a disused power station


----------



## shedendedd

r.bartlett said:


> And your lot boo'ed the national anthem. You must be so proudhno:
> 
> Now contribute in an adult way and do try to keep on topic which is about building a football stadium in a disused power station


Totally agree, they claim (wrongly) to be the best fans in the world yet time after time they proove their true selves. They are sad bitterr people living mostly in their past and as for history, well perhaps they should remember that history isnt just about how many tropheys a team has won.


----------



## Nikola10

shut up about fans this thread is about the stadium not the fricking fans war


----------



## shedendedd

Nikola10 said:


> shut up about fans this thread is about the stadium not the fricking fans war


You are right, to a point. This thread isnt about other clubs fans, unless they plan to visit whatever stadium chelsea play in. It has a great deal to do with chelsea fans and their opinions. Other fans are entitled to their opinions, but let them be the ones of grown ups not juveniles.


----------



## Darloeye

[/QUOTE]
Don't know if this design will happen. pulled it from a thread over on the uk sports and culture pages


----------



## r.bartlett

Darloeye said:


>


Don't know if this design will happen. pulled it from a thread over on the uk sports and culture pages[/QUOTE]

Where's the pitch?

This more like Boris's ideal conversion rather than a football stadium. However there is a complete lack of highrise which will be forced onto the scheme to give payback.


----------



## mrparkersdogbite

Darloeye said:


> Don't know if this design will happen. pulled it from a thread over on the uk sports and culture pages


This is an old design pre-dating Chelsea's interest in the site. You can see it here posted in February last year.


----------



## Darloeye

mrparkersdogbite said:


> This is an old design pre-dating Chelsea's interest in the site. You can see it here posted in February last year.


Oh ok but it could give an ideal on how the stadium could fit


----------



## shedendedd

Darloeye said:


> Oh ok but it could give an ideal on how the stadium could fit


Could fit where????? This design as people have already said pre dates chelsea's interest. It wouldn't look anything like this as having to include a football pitch measuring 100 x 65 meters plus stands capable of holding 60000 people means that there will be a complete, back to the drawing board re-design of anything that has been proposed before.


----------



## SkyScraperRaper

I bet Chris Smalling is now well gutted he left Maidstone.


----------



## JYDA

SkyScraperRaper said:


> I bet Chris Smalling is now well gutted he left Maidstone.


A few months ago the Premier League World magazine show did a piece on Smalling and Maidstone. The Maidstone club director was basically saying he wanted to cry when he saw the fee Man United paid for Smalling after Maidstone had let him go for peanuts.


----------



## kevsy21

JYDA said:


> A few months ago the Premier League World magazine show did a piece on Smalling and Maidstone. The Maidstone club director was basically saying he wanted to cry when he saw the fee Man United paid for Smalling after Maidstone had let him go for peanuts.


Its a pity they never had a clause to get a percentage of his sell on fee.


----------



## campaign55

*Campaign55*

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...40053230.81081.333029223417435&type=1&theater


Campaign55 (www.facebook.com/campaign55) has analysed the pres statement issued by Chelsea Football club and have come up with our own interpretation of how a 60,000 seater stadium can be accomodated at Battersea. This is not meant to be how it will look but merely show how such Stadium can be accomodated. CFC announced that they will keep the western turbine hall and all four chimney stacks - so we removed evrything else and started to look at a picth equivalaent to size of Barcelona's to see how best to accomodate stadium. The seats are a cross section of the emirates stadium and each section of seating we approximate to 2,000 seats. The seats shown are 56,000 without the corners filled in which will get to the 60,000 needed.


----------



## Cantiaci

kevsy21 said:


> Its a pity they never had a clause to get a percentage of his sell on fee.


If i remember rightly as he was playing for england schoolboys at the time he didn't have a professional contract at maidstone. Therefore no money was needed to be given to maidstone but fulham gave them £10,000 or so as a gesture.

Just found an article. http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...hare-of-16310m-smalling-windfall-1892299.html


----------



## hubemx




----------



## alb92

hubemx said:


>


The layout there just looks off to me. Looks more like Battersea is in the way.

Although, I will leave my final opinion to a final design, maybe a good architect can manage to incorporate the power station into the stadium better.


----------



## r.bartlett

alb92 said:


> The layout there just looks off to me. Looks more like Battersea is in the way.
> 
> Although, I will leave my final opinion to a final design, maybe a good architect can manage to incorporate the power station into the stadium better.


I agree, it looks a right mess.


----------



## slipperydog




----------



## RobH

It looks like a horrible compromise which doesn't give the power station room to breathe. If we value this structure and want it to remain intact, this isn't the way forward.


----------



## fidalgo

hubemx said:


>


how about a bigger version of Braga stadium, centering the towers


----------



## Spurs1985

I dont think its old oak,fernandes has tweeted It's in west London. I don't think it's in the bush either ad I think he would have said bush,and not west london


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Linford Christie Stadium is in west London, right?


----------



## Spurs1985

Yep.it could be the Linford Christine stadium.on the borders of acton/bush


----------



## RMB2007

Yeah, just had a look on Google maps; it's not far from Loftus Road. Also, I read on their forum that some years ago KSS (same people working on Tottenham's new stadium) were asked by the previous board to identify a site for a new stadium for QPR, and KSS concluded that Linford Christie Stadium would be the best option.


----------



## Spurs1985

The two sites that keep coming up regarding qpr,is kensal gasworks and old oak common


----------



## West12Rangers

Spurs1985 said:


> The two sites that keep coming up regarding qpr,is kensal gasworks and old oak common



The Unigate site,and the BBC White City site opposite are strong contenders


----------



## kerouac1848

It's probably the BBC site, Unigate and OOC, they're the only 'local' sites which are realistic if local means staying in H&F and around White City. The Kensal site is in a different borough, plus K&C have drawn up development plans to fund their proposed crossrail station.

Linford Christie Stadium was approached some years ago I believe and the council said no (along with Hammersmith Park iirc). Whilst it's possible things may have changed the fact remains the council have a strong hand to direct the club to their favoured location. There are several other sites that can be used and several clubs in the borough. They probably would want any of the three I mention above redeveloped rather than the area behind the hospital.


----------



## RMB2007

Johnny Haynes Stand gettin' a new roof.

From Fulham Ben:



http://cc.fulhamfc.com/forum/topics/cottage-tour-1st-july-2012


----------



## CharlieA

Tony Fernandes tweeted earlier that QPR would be getting a 45k non-bowl in west London, narrowed down to two possible sites and will 'keep the atmosphere'. More to follow in the next couple of months apparently.

Truly an exciting time to be a QPR fan! Been waiting years for news like this.


----------



## JimB

CharlieA said:


> Tony Fernandes tweeted earlier that QPR would be getting a 45k non-bowl in west London, narrowed down to two possible sites and will 'keep the atmosphere'. More to follow in the next couple of months apparently.
> 
> Truly an exciting time to be a QPR fan! Been waiting years for news like this.


Has a thread of its own:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527593


----------



## RMB2007

News on Swindon's plan to redevelop the Town End:



> Chief executive Nick Watkins said the stage focuses on the Town End, doubling the capacity to 4,000, and providing pitchside-view function rooms, possibly with an associated hotel.


http://www.thisiswiltshire.co.uk/sp...OWN__Club_reveal_stadium_redevelopment_plans/

And Barnet are looking to move from Underhill to their training ground:



> Barnet FC's move from Underhill to The Hive is looking ever closer, after Harrow Council Officers have recommended that the club be given initial approval for Football League matches to be played on the Camrose Avenue site.


http://www.barnetfc.com/page/InThePress/0,,10431~2847732,00.html


----------



## RobH

Does anyone know whether Forest might rekindle their stadium plans now they've been taken over? There's been talk both of expansion of the City Ground and, during the 2018 bid there was plan for a stadium out of town if I remember correctly.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Maybe they'll say something regarding the stadium on Saturday:

http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/N...likely-bring/story-16517278-detail/story.html


----------



## Fizmo1337

It's recently one after another that has been taken over. Notthingham Forest, Reading, West Ham, QPR, Cardiff and I probalby forgot some more. If they all want to become a city or chelsea...


----------



## JYDA

Forest just need a new main stand. Put all the the boxes and corporate stuff in there and you're fine. The other three stands are fairly new.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Fizmo1337 said:


> It's recently one after another that has been taken over. Notthingham Forest, Reading, West Ham, QPR, Cardiff and I probalby forgot some more. If they all want to become a city or chelsea...


Reading, at least, break the mould in that respect as the owner hasn't been talking about spending millions to reach for the stars. Much stress on the need for financial prudence instead.

Unlike the other takeovers, he does have a link to the area too. He went to school down the road at Bearwood College, and stood on the terraces at the old Elm Park ground.


----------



## West12Rangers

i'd like to think QPR were not spending money for the hell of it like some drunken yuppie...Fernandes has committed to spending £6m for a new training ground,this was badly needed,plus part of it will be a community facility...we badly need a new ground,there is no way Loftus Rd can be expanded,and the new stadium,is,if you can believe it,going to be a multi-use facility than can host indoor events...TF has stated he wants QPP to become more self sufficient...but when you have fallen behind so badly,it takes some spending to catch up,a lot of the payers that have come in are free tansfers...ok,the wages are an issue,and you can argue that 45k is far too big,but there does seem to be some sort of business plan in place


----------



## MS20

West12Rangers said:


> i'd like to think QPR were not spending money for the hell of it like some drunken yuppie...Fernandes has committed to spending £6m for a new training ground,this was badly needed,plus part of it will be a community facility...we badly need a new ground,there is no way Loftus Rd can be expanded,and the new stadium,is,if you can believe it,going to be a multi-use facility than can host indoor events...TF has stated he wants QPP to become more self sufficient...but when you have fallen behind so badly,it takes some spending to catch up,a lot of the payers that have come in are free tansfers...ok,the wages are an issue,and you can argue that 45k is far too big,but there does seem to be some sort of business plan in place


You're right, it does seem to be a sensible approach to progress. An advantage is that QPR has generally had low expectations as a football club, which gives you some leeway.


----------



## oxo

Rev Stickleback said:


> White Hart Lane had a capacity approaching 60000 up until 1981.
> 
> Similar comments were made when Arsenal moved, ignoring the fact that Highbury also held almost 60,000 before going all-seater.


What's the point of being stuck in the 70s? 
Progress must be made relating to issues such as crowd congestion after a match.

You mention Arsenal but the Emirates stadium is more centrally located causing less crowd dispersal problems. 
Transport links are also much better there with a wider choice of nearby stations and achievable walking distances.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

oxo said:


> What's the point of being stuck in the 70s?
> Progress must be made relating to issues such as crowd congestion after a match.
> 
> You mention Arsenal but the Emirates stadium is more centrally located causing less crowd dispersal problems.
> Transport links are also much better there with a wider choice of nearby stations and achievable walking distances.


Eh?

If the transport infrastructure could cope 20-30 years ago, it can cope now.

People moaned about Arsenal because they claimed the area couldn't cope with a 20,000 rise in crowds, even though crowds were at that 20,000 higher level just a few years earlier.

I'm not saying it coped well, but the implication was that 38,000 crowds were all the stations near Highbury ever had to deal with.


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidstone United*

At long last, they're finally back home. 

From Andy the Photographer on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/andythephotographer/7576278830/

*Rotherham United*

New stadium is nearly completed now.

From @AndyWillert:





https://twitter.com/#!/AndyWillert/media/grid

*AFC Wimbledon*

New (it will have 940 seats) stand being erected.

From @AFCWimbledon:



http://www.afcwimbledon.co.uk/-/features/6788/the-new-kingston-road-end-stand


----------



## matthemod

Happy for Maidstone to finally get back home, can't say many Gills fans of a certain age will agree with me though! I'm sure the "Squatters" nickname will prevail! 

As for Rotherham, after everything they've been through with their old ground, former owners, Administration I'm really happy that they've got a fantastic new stadium, looking forward to going there next season. Even though essentially it's just another "boring bowl" I think it's got enough variation to show a bit of individuality, and the location is great.


----------



## The Sloth

Those disabled sections (Like at the new stand at Molineux) ruin what would be a nice ground. 5 bloody rows of seats cut out to accommodate 1 row of wheelchairs? On every section of the ground? What on Earth?

How come the grounds being thrown up everywhere else on this planet aren't being ruined by such an aesthetic nightmare? Why can't disabled supporters sit alongside the pitch, etc. It looks awful to keep the PC Brigade happy!


----------



## matthemod

My father is disabled, and we have to use a wheelchair whenever we go to away games as he has huge trouble with his movement. The instances when we go to Modern grounds with these "aesthetic nightmares" it is a huge relief as they have very functional and easy access from the concourses to the stand. The reasons why these disabled areas are raised up are not because of some "PC" brigade's desire to ruin the aesthetics of the ground, it's because they are on ground level, and can be easily rolled in and out without having to go up or down any stairs, something older grounds that did not take this into account do not possess. In addition to how easier it is to having a designated disabled area in terms of access, it also prevents any intrusion onto other fans that would happen if they were placed alongside the pitch. My dad's wheelchair takes up the place of a seat, which would make the walkways along the pitch side even smaller and would take up more space from fellow supporters, causing congestion before/after kick off and at half time.

So yes, I'm sorry my dad's disability and movement limitations "ruins" the aesthetics, maybe my dad should stop going to football altogether, packing in 40 years worth of support just so you can have your precious aesthetics, but then I'm just a member of the "PC Brigade".


----------



## Laurence2011

I think those areas look fine.. if anything adds a bit of variation to the bowl


----------



## Darloeye

Well Said Matthemod. Think having them area's for disabled fans is a great way to bring fans up highter to get a better view of the game. Darlington's old ground have them and where used. Also it might be because people don't want disabled fans getting hit in the face by a stray ball if said disabled people is unable to move their hands to block a shot.


----------



## Red85

matthemod said:


> My father is disabled, and we have to use a wheelchair whenever we go to away games as he has huge trouble with his movement. The instances when we go to Modern grounds with these "aesthetic nightmares" it is a huge relief as they have very functional and easy access from the concourses to the stand. The reasons why these disabled areas are raised up are not because of some "PC" brigade's desire to ruin the aesthetics of the ground, it's because they are on ground level, and can be easily rolled in and out without having to go up or down any stairs, something older grounds that did not take this into account do not possess. In addition to how easier it is to having a designated disabled area in terms of access, it also prevents any intrusion onto other fans that would happen if they were placed alongside the pitch. My dad's wheelchair takes up the place of a seat, which would make the walkways along the pitch side even smaller and would take up more space from fellow supporters, causing congestion before/after kick off and at half time.
> 
> So yes, I'm sorry my dad's disability and movement limitations "ruins" the aesthetics, maybe my dad should stop going to football altogether, packing in 40 years worth of support just so you can have your precious aesthetics, but then I'm just a member of the "PC Brigade".


A little bit politic-incorrectly to say...

In Alkmaar at AZ the wheelchairs are alongside the pitch. Everything is on ground level, easy access to the max. 

Look at this. In the middle. 









Of course there is a massive gap between stands and the pitch what provides this option. And they are not allways dry, but I can tell, they have the time of their lives.


----------



## RMB2007

RobH said:


> Does anyone know whether Forest might rekindle their stadium plans now they've been taken over? There's been talk both of expansion of the City Ground and, during the 2018 bid there was plan for a stadium out of town if I remember correctly.


Some info:



> Mr Al-Hasawi said: "[A new stadium] is something we are looking at and studying. Our main focus and concern is to renovate and refurbish the existing stadium, the City Ground."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-18852686


----------



## The Sloth

I'm sorry, but the wheelchair access should have been along the side of the (ground level) pitch, I guess like that AZ pic above. Perfect views and far more disabled space would have been provided. 

In those huge disabled sections, there are 110 seats lost, to provide space for just 9 wheelchairs users & 9 helpers... I know people spit their dummies out nowadays if you dare questions decisions about minorities, the disabled, etc... But it ruins the ground and is a gross waste of space.

Are AZ and all the other clubs which use a similair approach anti-disabled? I don't think so, they're just being sensible.


----------



## matthemod

I'm not sorry for "spitting my dummy out" at you attacking a minority group which directly affects me because you feel the disabled areas "ruin" the ground. The examples listed by red 85 are not common throughout the UK, a country with stadiums that generally build new stadia with seating located as close to pitch side as possible, seen as trying to bring fans as close to the action as possible.

Yes if we went the European route and had elevated stands, with large gaps between the seating and the field then it would be logical to put the disabled fans there, I don't disagree with you in that, but that is not what is common through England and the rest of the UK in general.

Maybe instead of attacking disabled fans you should attack the stadium architects who didn't follow the european model of stadium design, and stop acting so bigoted to a minority group.


----------



## Darloeye

matthemod said:


> I'm not sorry for "spitting my dummy out" at you attacking a minority group which directly affects me because you feel the disabled areas "ruin" the ground. The examples listed by red 85 are not common throughout the UK, a country with stadiums that generally build new stadia with seating located as close to pitch side as possible, seen as trying to bring fans as close to the action as possible.
> 
> Yes if we went the European route and had elevated stands, with large gaps between the seating and the field then it would be logical to put the disabled fans there, I don't disagree with you in that, but that is not what is common through England and the rest of the UK in general.
> 
> Maybe instead of attacking disabled fans you should attack the stadium architects who didn't follow the european model of stadium design, and stop acting so bigoted to a minority group.


:applause:


----------



## JimB

The Sloth said:


> I'm sorry, but the wheelchair access should have been along the side of the (ground level) pitch, I guess like that AZ pic above. Perfect views and far more disabled space would have been provided.
> 
> *In those huge disabled sections, there are 110 seats lost, to provide space for just 9 wheelchairs users & 9 helpers*... I know people spit their dummies out nowadays if you dare questions decisions about minorities, the disabled, etc... But it ruins the ground and is a gross waste of space.
> 
> Are AZ and all the other clubs which use a similair approach anti-disabled? I don't think so, they're just being sensible.


110 seats lost? 110??? One hundred and ten??????

That means, after taking wheelchair users and helpers into account, that a total of 92 people less can watch each game. Yes, 92 people less! Ninety two!!!

OMG!! This is terrible!

...........

...........

....seriously, fella - you need to get a sense of perspective. It is a miniscule figure. Even if there were four such disabled sections within the stadium.

And, let's be honest, how often is the stadium likely to be sold out anyway? Rotherham's highest ever average attendance was 18,770........back in 1951-52. For most of their existence, though, average attendances have been below 10,000 and frequently below 5,000 (including all but three or four seasons over the past 30 odd years). As if that wasn't convincing enough, the last time that Rotherham drew average crowds of 10,000 was back in 1967-68. In fact, over the past 25-30 years, Rotherham have rarely drawn crowds of more than 10,000 even for their biggest games.

So forgive me for thinking that a fantastic, brand new, 12K capacity stadium (with the option to increase easily to 16,000, if necessary) is more than adequate for Rotherham's needs and that the loss of 110 seats (or 220 or 440) to accomommodate disabled fans is a total non issue.


----------



## Cogan

The Sloth said:


> Those disabled sections (Like at the new stand at Molineux) ruin what would be a nice ground. 5 bloody rows of seats cut out to accommodate 1 row of wheelchairs? On every section of the ground? What on Earth?
> 
> How come the grounds being thrown up everywhere else on this planet aren't being ruined by such an aesthetic nightmare? Why can't disabled supporters sit alongside the pitch, etc. It looks awful to keep the PC Brigade happy!


Interesting you complain about the aesthetics of the disabled seating areas, but not the similar, larger 'cut out' in the centre of the stand (that I assume is club seating?). Plenty of seating space wasted here.


----------



## oxo

Rev Stickleback said:


> Eh?
> 
> If the transport infrastructure could cope 20-30 years ago, it can cope now.
> 
> People moaned about Arsenal because they claimed the area couldn't cope with a 20,000 rise in crowds, even though crowds were at that 20,000 higher level just a few years earlier.
> 
> I'm not saying it coped well, but the implication was that 38,000 crowds were all the stations near Highbury ever had to deal with.


When you use the word ''cope'' what exactly do you mean?
You mean ''cope'' as in managing to make sure nobody gets trampled on by a crowd when leaving a match? 

When I use the word cope I have something else in mind - a fairly smooth dispersal of crowds and less congestion. I mean not being stuck in ''pedestrian jams'' on the way to the tube station like I was after the Netherlands match where it took me about 40 minutes to get to the stairs of Wembley Park from the Bobby Moore statue area. 

Sure the Metropolitan and Jubilee trains ''coped'' fairly well but that is hardly the point. The tube trains couldn't reach the required frequency which would have had to be about one arriving every 10 or 20 seconds to relieve the crowd congestion leading to the station.

The more central a location for a stadium the better because people will have a wider choice of stations to get to, instead of only relying on just the one or two as will be the case with the New White Hart Lane stadium - a daft location in this respect. 
Victoria line branch to Northumberland Park? That's not going to make much difference with 50,000 or more people leaving the new Spurs stadium.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

You seem to be missing the point that these stations coped before, so they'll cope again. Coping well is a different issue, but it's not as if everyone leaving WHL does so via WHL station.

How many stations did the "perfect" National Stadium in Warsaw have to deal with crowds of 50,000?


----------



## oxo

Rev Stickleback said:


> You seem to be missing the point that these stations coped before, so they'll cope again. Coping well is a different issue, but it's not as if everyone leaving WHL does so via WHL station.
> 
> How many stations did the "perfect" National Stadium in Warsaw have to deal with crowds of 50,000?


Just the one station Rev. However because of the Warsaw National Stadium's central location the majority of the crowd could get to their various destinations on foot. Not possible in a deeply suburban setting such as Spurs' where reliance on local tube/rail is far too heavy.

Spurs' is basically as rubbish a location as Crystal Palace's, being next to the middle of nowhere.


----------



## The Sloth

*110 seats lost? 110??? One hundred and ten??????*

*That means, after taking wheelchair users and helpers into account, that a total of 92 people less can watch each game. Yes, 92 people less! Ninety two!!!*

*OMG!! This is terrible!*

*....seriously, fella - you need to get a sense of perspective. It is a miniscule figure. Even if there were four such disabled sections within the stadium.*

Yeh, it is terrible in terms of aesthetics and maybe you need to get some perspective... I don't want to knock the forum know-it-all of his high horse, and I certainly don't want to offend the disabled, but I was merely stating that I feel the disabled sections look a fecking eyesore... If that's allowed?

The seat loss was just to point out how huge the gap is.

In my opinion, the disabled sections would look better and would accommodate far more pitch-side than this current set-up.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

oxo said:


> Just the one station Rev. However because of the Warsaw National Stadium's central location the majority of the crowd could get to their various destinations on foot.


Warsaw's a big city. People who live much more than a mile fron the stadium aren't going to be hugely keen on walking unless the one transport alternative would take longer. 

(enough about warsaw though, as you have the same objectivity towards it as axel does about his Lille "jewel")



> Not possible in a deeply suburban setting such as Spurs' where reliance on local tube/rail is far too heavy.
> 
> Spurs' is basically as rubbish a location as Crystal Palace's, being next to the middle of nowhere.


Is that the same Crystal Palace that's withing walking distance of three rail stations or a different one?

Most at Spurs use either WHL or Seven Sisters, but Northumberland Park and Tottenham Hale aren't worse options than those available at the Emirates.


Arsenal moved about 300 yards, yet you talk as if they moved into a whole new area.


----------



## matthemod

The Sloth said:


> In my opinion, the disabled sections would look better and would accommodate far more pitch-side than this current set-up.


Your opinion is down right wrong, but you're welcome to it.


----------



## oxo

Rev Stickleback said:


> Warsaw's a big city. People who live much more than a mile fron the stadium aren't going to be hugely keen on walking unless the one transport alternative would take longer.
> 
> (enough about warsaw though, as you have the same objectivity towards it as axel does about his Lille "jewel")
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the same Crystal Palace that's withing walking distance of three rail stations or a different one?
> 
> Most at Spurs use either WHL or Seven Sisters, but Northumberland Park and Tottenham Hale aren't worse options than those available at the Emirates.
> 
> 
> Arsenal moved about 300 yards, yet you talk as if they moved into a whole new area.


Crystal Palace is awkward to get to/from most areas of London and beyond. 
Not being connected to the tube network exacerbates the problem.

Spurs have the same problem as Crystal Palace but will be made worse with having to somehow cope with 50k + crowds.

From Arsenal there is a much wider choice of places you can get to by foot. One of them is Kings Cross and St. Pancras stations barely a 40 min. walk away - quite achievable on a nice day, especially with a stop-off at a pub on the Caledonian Road.


----------



## adomen

I think those areas look fine.. if anything adds a bit of variation to the bowl


----------



## Rev Stickleback

oxo said:


> Crystal Palace is awkward to get to/from most areas of London and beyond.
> Not being connected to the tube network exacerbates the problem.


Yeah. I guess Palace should move away from the heart of their fan base to somewhere else in London, where all the fans they don't have elsewhere in London and beyond will be able to get there quicker.



> Spurs have the same problem as Crystal Palace but will be made worse with having to somehow cope with 50k + crowds.


I've been in crowds of 48000 at White Hart Lane. I don't remember it being a problem. 

Unless you are a hopelessly biased Arsenal supporter, I can't see why you are making such a big deal about it.


----------



## oxo

> Yeah. I guess Palace should move away from the heart of their fan base to somewhere else in London, where all the fans they don't have elsewhere in London and beyond will be able to get there quicker.


Crystal Palace's inertia has contributed to their downfall. They should be located in or near the Elephant and Castle area (for instance) to be a successful club, not stuck out there miles away from anywhere in a place with about as much glamour as a garden shed. 

Expand the catchment area, relocate more centrally, become part of the tourist trail with a stunning stadium – this would attract publicity/interest followed by investment.
Otherwise CP will forever be that club ''somewhere Croydon way'' appealing mainly to its South Norwood fan base. Not quite a recipe for success on the European stage, let alone the Premiership.



> I've been in crowds of 48000 at White Hart Lane. I don't remember it being a problem.


Obviously as a local living in Tottenham, getting to and from WHL will not pose a problem regardless of whether the attendance is 60,000 or just 6.



> Unless you are a hopelessly biased Arsenal supporter, I can't see why you are making such a big deal about it.


Are you arguing that there are more Spurs fans living in Tottenham than elsewhere so why bother relocating the stadium a few miles?

Spurs' location is a hindrance to the club's progress. Its out in the sticks catering mainly to a loyal albeit limited catchment area fan base and with poor travel links.

Not being able to see beyond the confines of Tottenham is a bit narrow in outlook for a club of Spurs' stature.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

oxo said:


> Crystal Palace's inertia has contributed to their downfall. They should be located in or near the Elephant and Castle area (for instance) to be a successful club, not stuck out there miles away from anywhere in a place with about as much glamour as a garden shed.
> 
> Expand the catchment area, relocate more centrally, become part of the tourist trail with a stunning stadium – this would attract publicity/interest followed by investment.
> Otherwise CP will forever be that club ''somewhere Croydon way'' appealing mainly to its South Norwood fan base. Not quite a recipe for success on the European stage, let alone the Premiership.


My god, you're actually serious.

People don't choose to support a club based on how handy it is for transport links. 




> Obviously as a local living in Tottenham, getting to and from WHL will not pose a problem regardless of whether the attendance is 60,000 or just 6.


I didn't live anywhere near Tottenham. I didn't even live in London. I travelled on the transport service that you (who has never experienced those sort of crowds at WHL) said couldn't cope. I've been to plenty of worse places. 



> Are you arguing that there are more Spurs fans living in Tottenham than elsewhere so why bother relocating the stadium a few miles?


Erm, no. I'm arguing a club called Tottenham should be based in Tottenham if they can.



> Spurs' location is a hindrance to the club's progress.


No it's not. Being stuck with a small capacity and missing out of the champions league gravy train hindered them.



> Its out in the sticks


It's in the middle of one of the most densely populated areas in europe. Are your maps dated 1873 or something?



> catering mainly to a loyal albeit limited catchment area fan base and with poor travel links.


Hi. NASA called. They wondered if you could tell them what the atmosphere is like on the planet you are on.


anyway..I'm out. This is meant to be about stadium development, not imaginary worlds where Tottenham is rural village served by one clockwork train a week.


----------



## oxo

YES, this is a thread about stadium development as you rightly point out but location plays a key role and can not be disregarded. 

Of course fans do not chose a club based on its travel links and I never suggested this.

However, travel links have to be considered when locating a stadium and Spurs have not properly considered this. *To spend hundreds of millions of pounds on a new stadium that is geographically challenged and poorly served by public transport is folly.* Even the half-measure of creating a branch of the Victoria Line to Northumberland Park seems unlikely now due to lack of funds.

Unlike yourself, I live in London and am appalled by my journeys to/from WHL. In terms of crowd congestion and dispersal nothing much has changed since the 80's. Its hectic even now so how do you think it will be with 50k + crowds? No doubt you'll be feeling happy stuck in massive crowds crawling at snail pace towards the station. 

To be successful at all levels a football club must be centrally located. The Watfords, Brentfords and Crystal Palaces of this world will never become successful clubs.
Their failure can largely be attributed to socio-geographic matters and restricted catchment area growth.


----------



## Steel City Suburb

Londoners really do forget how lucky they are to have the transport infrastructure they have.


----------



## oxo

And you seem to have forgotten that London transport is the most expensive and the most unreliable in the world.


----------



## Darloeye

Steel City Suburb said:


> Londoners really do forget how lucky they are to have the transport infrastructure they have.


:applause: 

Spurs stadium is in the Stick? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: 

_Where is London_ ? :nuts:


----------



## Steel City Suburb

oxo said:


> And you seem to have forgotten that London transport is the most expensive and the most unreliable in the world.


I, and the vast majority of people in urban areas in the UK would bite your hands off in under a second if you offered a swap. 

Transport in London isn't an issue. London has the best transport in the UK by far, its very reliable, very frequent (try waiting for your hourly bus even though you live in the middle of an urban area) and quite comfortable.

/Rant over.


----------



## kerouac1848

Seven Sisters and Tottenham Hale are around 20/25mins walk away, so is Tottenham South. There are 9 stations serving 4 different tube, rail and LO lines within a 25 walk of WHL, it's hardly in the middle of nowhere. At some future point Crossrail 2 will have stations at Seven Sisters and TH and you'll be able to get to the ground from Canary Wharf, Heathrow and elsewhere with just one interchange.

Roads and parking is a pain though.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Fulham FC submits planning application*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lbhf.gov.uk/Directory/News/Fulham_FC_submits_planning_application.asp#4


Good to hear. :cheers:


> Fulham Football Club is delighted to announce that, following a planning hearing at London Borough of Hammersmith and Fulham on Thursday 26 July 2012, the Club’s plans to redevelop the Riverside Stand at its Craven Cottage Stadium have been approved.


http://www.fulhamfcstadium.com/planning-permission/


----------



## Monks

Steel City Suburb said:


> I, and the vast majority of people in urban areas in the UK would bite your hands off in under a second if you offered a swap.
> 
> Transport in London isn't an issue. London has the best transport in the UK by far, its very reliable, very frequent (try waiting for your hourly bus even though you live in the middle of an urban area) and quite comfortable.
> 
> /Rant over.


Agreed. I'm glad that somebody has made this point pretty quickly. :cheers:

The news that the Craven Cottage development has been approved is fantastic; we've got some great new stands and stadiums on the way in England at the moment, although the planned Ashton Vale stadium in Bristol appears to be as stagnant as ever hno:. Does anybody know if the new Riverside stand at Craven Cottage will be further from the pitch than the current one? Just wondering if they are planning on leaving additional room to redevelop the Johnny Haynes stand in the future.


----------



## oxo

kerouac1848 said:


> Seven Sisters and Tottenham Hale are around 20/25mins walk away, so is Tottenham South. There are 9 stations serving 4 different tube, rail and LO lines within a 25 walk of WHL, it's hardly in the middle of nowhere. At some future point Crossrail 2 will have stations at Seven Sisters and TH and you'll be able to get to the ground from Canary Wharf, Heathrow and elsewhere with just one interchange.
> 
> Roads and parking is a pain though.


There are about 16 London clubs registered with the FA.
Only 2 of those have been truly successful - *Arsenal* and *Chelsea*.
Open a central London map (typically this will be an area from Gospel Oak to Nine Elms in the south and from Notting Hill to Spitalfields in the east).
*Which 2 clubs do you see on the map?*
Coincidence? 
Me think not.


----------



## Harry1990

oxo said:


> There are about 16 London clubs registered with the FA.
> Only 2 of those have been truly successful - *Arsenal* and *Chelsea*.
> Open a central London map (typically this will be an area from Gospel Oak to Nine Elms in the south and from Notting Hill to Spitalfields in the east).
> *Which 2 clubs do you see on the map?*
> Coincidence?
> Me think not.


you only think 2 football clubs in london have been succesful?


----------



## Harry1990

hope craven cottage gets expanded , all ways liked the cottage and the new stand looks very impressive, would love it to get expanded further afterwards


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Harry1990 said:


> you only think 2 football clubs in london have been succesful?


...and that Chelsea's success is because of their location.


----------



## joezierer

oxo said:


> And you seem to have forgotten that London transport is the most expensive and the most unreliable in the world.


:lol:

Sincerely,
An American


----------



## oxo

Rev Stickleback said:


> ...and that Chelsea's success is because of their location.


Indirectly, yes.

No coincidence that the only 2 sustainably successfull clubs are based in the central area of London whilst all the 14 or so others are dotted around the suburbs of the capital.
I regret Spurs will not be based in a place such as Shoreditch or Dalston because this would make them a more central London club.
Suburban clubs Milwall, Brentford, Charlton, etc. are unlikely to achieve much success.


----------



## oxo

Harry1990 said:


> you only think 2 football clubs in london have been succesful?


Yes, the only 2 truly successfull London clubs have been Chelsea and, kills me to say it, Arsenal.
Both also happen to be the most centrally located clubs.
Begging question: Why on earth should we still be based in the deep suburbs by moving just down the road to Northumberland Park?


----------



## Steel City Suburb

You're argument really doesn't stack up. You know little of football if you think the geographical location counts. 

The owner counts. The manager counts. The academy counts. The investment counts. The income counts. Transport is nothing. Geographical location is nothing.


----------



## Igor Munarim

Earls Court (Volleyball)


----------



## Rev Stickleback

oxo said:


> Yes, the only 2 truly successfull London clubs have been Chelsea and, kills me to say it, Arsenal.


So you think Chelsea were more successful than Spurs before Abramovich came in and spent his billions on them?

Before 2003, they had 1 title, 3 FA Cups, 2 League Cups and two Cup Winners Cup trophies.

Spurs have 2 titles, 8 FA Cups, 4 League Cups and 3 European trophies.

I guess Man City's recent resurgence is down to the better transport links and location at the Etihad compared to Maine Road too.




> I regret Spurs will not be based in a place such as Shoreditch or Dalston because this would make them a more central London club.


Purely out of interest, how close to those locations do you live?


----------



## oxo

Rev Stickleback said:


> So you think Chelsea were more successful than Spurs before Abramovich came in and spent his billions on them?
> 
> Before 2003, they had 1 title, 3 FA Cups, 2 League Cups and two Cup Winners Cup trophies.
> 
> Spurs have 2 titles, 8 FA Cups, 4 League Cups and 3 European trophies.
> 
> I guess Man City's recent resurgence is down to the better transport links and location at the Etihad compared to Maine Road too.
> 
> Purely out of interest, how close to those locations do you live?



Would Abramovich have spent billions on a Brentford, Watford or a Charlton?
He'd certainly be wasting his money if he had. He was smart enough to recognise Chelsea as having potential cosmopolitan/international brand appeal rather than mainly local appeal such as West Ham for example.
Chelsea is well known internationally because of its central location and associations with fashion.

Likewise the investors behind Man City would not have wasted billions on the likes of Bolton because it has much less international brand appeal being stuck away on the edge of Manchester. Who's even heard of Bolton or Blackburn outside the UK?

Being central makes you sexy, well known and marketable - the likes of suburban Brentford and Leyton Orient have about as much sex appeal as Nora Batty. That is mainly because of their location - the love for those clubs is predominantly local and unlikely ever to spread.

Spurs' pre-2003 success is impressive but that was a different era, especially before the 90s when marketing and commercialism did not play such a key role and location was therefore of little significance.
Even the likes of Wimbledon achieved some success those days - unthinkable now for such a suburban club.


----------



## MS20

Steel City Suburb said:


> You're argument really doesn't stack up. You know little of football if you think the geographical location counts.
> 
> The owner counts. The manager counts. The academy counts. The investment counts. The income counts. Transport is nothing. Geographical location is nothing.


oxo actually isn't far off the mark in general, but his assessment of Spurs in particular isn't quite right I feel. 

Centrality of location and number of people living within a 10-15 mile radius of the stadium is probably a bigger indicator of success than anything you've just listed. And transport links and accessibility play a vital role in that equation.

Centrality is important because it means that you can diversify your potential fanbase, and aren't consigned to your immediate surroundings. In most English cities this doesn't matter because they are so small that just about everything is centralized. In London its a little different.

People from the south, west, north and even east London could attend Chelsea games potentially. People from the south and west in particular would have a difficult time attending Spurs matches regularly. So its far more likely that Chelsea will pick up wandering supporters from those areas than Spurs. All roads lead to the centre of the city. But to go into the city, then up north, then back to the centre to then go back home in another direction isnt what fans usually do when they attend games. 

An equally important factor is the wealth of the people living within your catchment area. Generally, the bigger the city, the more wealthier the people are (obviously this applies to cities only within that country). So, Mancunians are on average richer (more disposable income) than Blackburn natives. Even though people in Blackburn may be more richer than those in Sao Paulo, Sao Paulo holds greater wealth than smaller cities in Brazil. This is just a rule of thumb in cities across the world. Big cities attract and create wealth better than smaller ones. 

More disposable income usually leads to better attendance and increased revenue from ticketing, which is even more pronounced when the population is large and where it can create strong demand, and is also highly coveted by sponsors who pay more money to advertise to these people. 

So just by virtue of location and population, you've maximized your chances of being successful, largely because you're bringing in more money from the outset than competitors. And in England, London leads the way in both areas. 

Where I feel oxo is a little bit off the mark is that Spurs still have a very large population base to draw from in comparison to the rest of the country. And, being richer on average than compatriots in other cities, have natural advantages over most of their competitors. 

Man Utd has about 1.3 million people living within 10 miles of Old Trafford, which is gargantuan in comparison to most other clubs, and goes a long way in explaining why they can average 75,000. Spurs could have anywhere between 500k-1m within 15 miles, but London population stats aren't broken up so nicely like they are for the rest of the country. Anything over 500k in England gives you a good platform for being a top 10 club. London has over 7 million people, and while most of those people can't realistically attend Spurs matches, they can help Spurs when it comes to TV ratings. As a quick example, a side known to draw more TV viewers will be shown more often, giving them more money but also make it more attractive to sponsors to pile more money on the club in the form of shirt sponsorship for instance. 

If you look at the league pyramid, there is a really strong correlation between market size and attendance/success. A few outliers like Leeds, Bristol, or Bradford, but they can be explained by other factors. Leeds was a top flight side for a long time, and will eventually reclaim its place in the upper echelon. Their market size will force them back eventually. 

Bristol has never been a traditionally football supporting city, and is in some ways just waiting for its opportunity to mirror other nouvea-football cities like Hull in the top flight. Unlike Hull though, they have the ingredients in place to keep their place in the top flight for far longer. Bradford has a lot of rugby league tradition, and other sports dominance in some of these other cities helps explain why football hasn't flourished there (other examples like Northampton, Wigan until recently). We could even say the same of Bristol and rugby union. Though Bristol doesn't seem like a place where sport was a intricately linked to its development. 

So geographical location is wildly important. And its true of every football league across Europe. Unless you have an American styled salary cap with revenue sharing, centrality, geographic location, number of people living within a set distance from stadium are MAJOR determining factors for success and popularity.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

oxo said:


> Would Abramovich have spent billions on a Brentford, Watford or a Charlton?
> He'd certainly be wasting his money if he had. He was smart enough to recognise Chelsea as having potential cosmopolitan/international brand appeal rather than mainly local appeal such as West Ham for example.
> Chelsea is well known internationally because of its central location and associations with fashion.


Chelsea are well known internationally because of the money Abramovich spent. Before then, they were nothing internationally.

International fans also don't give a toss how centrally located a club is.



> Likewise the investors behind Man City would not have wasted billions on the likes of Bolton because it has much less international brand appeal being stuck away on the edge of Manchester. Who's even heard of Bolton or Blackburn outside the UK?


They are a big city club. The location of the stadium was no factor in their recent rise.



> Being central makes you sexy, well known and marketable - the likes of suburban Brentford and Leyton Orient have about as much sex appeal as Nora Batty.


Orient are more central than Spurs or West Ham, yet smaller.

Brentford, QPR and Fulham are all barely further out than Chelsea, yet smaller.


The second most successful club in the country, Liverpool, are based way out from the city centre, nowhere near a train station. Somehow this severe handicap didn't hinder them too much.



> Spurs' pre-2003 success is impressive but that was a different era, especially before the 90s when marketing and commercialism did not play such a key role and location was therefore of little significance.


That's a complete contraction.

In the early days, when building a fan base, location was highly important. Once clubs became big, it was much less so. 

How does train access have any impact at all on marketing and commercialisation?

If you really think Spurs would attract more fans overseas or nationally by moving to central London, you are utterly barmy.

Bandwagonning gloryhunters are attracted by success, not transport options. 



> Even the likes of Wimbledon achieved some success those days - unthinkable now for such a suburban club.


It was a different era alright, but not because of transport links, which is the biggest red herring since Sven Svensson of Svenberg in Sweden decided to paint the giant herring above his herring shop in bright red to attract the crowds.

You random fixation on Spurs moving to Dalston rather hints at you being too lazy and wanting them them within walking distance of where you live, rather than "suffer" a half hour trip north. There is no major stadium in the world where there isn't a bit of a delay getting on trains etc after the game, but most fans accept that beyond building a 10 platform terminus next to the stadium, it's inevitable.


I'll have to count myself out again, unless you somehow come up with an argument that's even more amusingly batshit crazy than this one. Life is too short to discuss things with the fixated.


----------



## legolamb

MS20 said:


> Bristol has never been a traditionally football supporting city, and is in some ways just waiting for its opportunity to mirror other nouvea-football cities like Hull in the top flight. Unlike Hull though, they have the ingredients in place to keep their place in the top flight for far longer..


Hull is not a 'nouveau-football' city. Attendances at the old Boothferry park often topped 40,000+ throughout the 40's, 50's and 60's and 30,000+ in the early 70's whilst the club yo-yoed between the 2nd and 3rd divisions.

The record attendance for that ground was 55,000 and the club recently took over 40,000 to the 2008 wembley play off final before two seasons in which virtually every single home game was at full capacity of 24,750. 

The club are already looking good to bounce back to the prem this season or next and not sure how more prepared you can be than having a large catchment arera and one of the finest grounds in the country, which was built to be easily expandable.


----------



## Harry1990

oxo said:


> Yes, the only 2 truly successfull London clubs have been Chelsea and, kills me to say it, Arsenal.
> Both also happen to be the most centrally located clubs.
> Begging question: Why on earth should we still be based in the deep suburbs by moving just down the road to Northumberland Park?


Chelsea was not overly successful historically even due to their central location apart from the late 60's until two buy outs and two spending sprees one in the mid late 90's di matteo, zola team etc and then obviously the mid 00's team which to date has spent 1.8 billion pound on transfer fees and wages.

Arsenal have been successful over the years, but not because of their central location, but Arsenal have always had a bit of glamour about them, Herbet Chapman transformed the club and Highbury used to look and feel just a tad different to other grounds, and of course have players like george graham, thierry henry, dennis berkamp, tony adams etc 

Tottenham on the other hand have like Arsenal always had a bit of glamour about them, and always have played attacking football, that could be linked back to Spurs winning the Cup as a non league team back in 1901, as well as the push and run team in 1951 that won the league, a formation and type of play used ever since, than obviously moving onto the 60 and the double team with players like blachflower, mackay, greaves etc and even in periods of the 70's, 80's and 90's we have still attracted some of the most well know players in Britian and around the world, and to say people we would imediatly start winning the title and champions league cause we are based in Tottenham is lunacy, cause we have at least 41,000 people on a waiting list for season ticket and have 24 000 season tickets holders at the current ground too . i believe Chelsea have 25000 season ticket holders and no waiting list despite being the European Champions and there superb transport links and central location which are the most important attributes to think about before picking a team to support of course


----------



## flierfy

oxo said:


> No coincidence that the only 2 sustainably successfull clubs are based in the central area of London whilst all the 14 or so others are dotted around the suburbs of the capital.


Sustainably successful, my arse. Have you seen Chelsea's balance sheet in recent years? Probably not. 

And as for being centrally located. It is in fact Millwall now whose ground is geographically closest to central London. That alone, however, didn't get the club very far.


----------



## MS20

legolamb said:


> The club are already looking good to bounce back to the prem this season or next and not sure how more prepared you can be than having a large catchment arera and one of the finest grounds in the country, which was built to be easily expandable.


Im aware of how much Hull draw to the KC, and what the KC looks like. 

Have you got average attendance figures for Hull City for the last 60 years? I can't take your word for it. Too vague to say they were topping 40,000 regularly, because while the 50s and 60s were a golden era for attendances, averages attendance over 40k were still few and far between. 

The reason I likened Hull to Bristol is because of other sports in the city: rugby league for Hull. The city is generally seen as being steeped in rugby league history, and football teams from league cities dont tend to be traditional heavyweights, toiling in the lower leagues. 

Thats where my nouveau tag came in. Maybe its wrong to use that, but last decades rise to the top flight, along with the building of the KC was a pivotal moment to announce itself as a feature of the top flight in the future. Bristol can announce themselves as a potential force if they replace Ashton Gate and reach the top flight.


----------



## JimB

Rev Stickleback said:


> So you think Chelsea were more successful than Spurs before Abramovich came in and spent his billions on them?
> 
> *Before 2003, they had 1 title, 3 FA Cups, 2 League Cups and two Cup Winners Cup trophies.*
> 
> Spurs have 2 titles, 8 FA Cups, 4 League Cups and 3 European trophies.
> 
> I guess Man City's recent resurgence is down to the better transport links and location at the Etihad compared to Maine Road too.
> 
> 
> 
> Purely out of interest, how close to those locations do you live?


In truth, Chelsea only ever won four major trophies as a self sustainable club - the last of them, all the way back in 1971.

They won 2 FA Cups, 1 League Cup and 1 UEFA Cup Winners Cup in the late 1990's / early 2000's only as a consequence of spending massively beyond their means, accumulating debts of some £150 million and being a matter of two days away from going into administration.


----------



## JimB

oxo said:


> Would Abramovich have spent billions on a Brentford, Watford or a Charlton?
> He'd certainly be wasting his money if he had. He was smart enough to recognise Chelsea as having potential cosmopolitan/international brand appeal rather than mainly local appeal such as West Ham for example.
> Chelsea is well known internationally because of its central location and associations with fashion.
> 
> Likewise the investors behind Man City would not have wasted billions on the likes of Bolton because it has much less international brand appeal being stuck away on the edge of Manchester. Who's even heard of Bolton or Blackburn outside the UK?
> 
> Being central makes you sexy, well known and marketable - the likes of suburban Brentford and Leyton Orient have about as much sex appeal as Nora Batty. That is mainly because of their location - the love for those clubs is predominantly local and unlikely ever to spread.
> 
> Spurs' pre-2003 success is impressive but that was a different era, especially before the 90s when marketing and commercialism did not play such a key role and location was therefore of little significance.
> Even the likes of Wimbledon achieved some success those days - unthinkable now for such a suburban club.


Before Abramovich bought Chelsea, they were:

- already a high profile, Premier League club
- with a decent fan base and stadium
- in the Champions League (albeit as a consequence of spending money that they didn't have)
- available to buy at a bargain basement price (as a consequence of their woeful mismanagement over the preceding 5-10 years)

So any comparison to a small, League One or Two club like Brentford is spurious.....as you well know.

As to Man City, they were bought as a means to promote Abu Dhabi - which had long resented the international focus on its fellow Emirate, Dubai. You should read up about it. The decision has everything to do with the enormous marketing potential of the Premier League (along with the fact that City was a well supported club with great potential). Nothing to do with location. Because, since it seems to have escaped you, Manchester City are not based in "sexy" central Manchester. 

Safe to say that, if location had indeed been the primary criterion, then pretty much anywhere in London would have been preferable to east Manchester.


----------



## JimB

One other thing, oxo - the notion that Arsenal is a centrally located club is simply wrong. Arsenal are based in Highbury / Holloway, north London. And it is an area that has only relatively recently been considered as anything other than deprived and staunchly working class.

Even now, much of the area is barely less of a shit hole than the area of Tottenham.


----------



## RMB2007

Update regarding AFC Wimbledon's new stand. Roof looks wonky:


----------



## JimB

MS20 said:


> Man Utd has about 1.3 million people living within 10 miles of Old Trafford, which is gargantuan in comparison to most other clubs, and goes a long way in explaining why they can average 75,000. *Spurs could have anywhere between 500k-1m within 15 miles*, but London population stats aren't broken up so nicely like they are for the rest of the country. Anything over 500k in England gives you a good platform for being a top 10 club. London has over 7 million people, and while most of those people can't realistically attend Spurs matches, they can help Spurs when it comes to TV ratings.


Far more than that.

A 15 mile radius from White Hart Lane includes pretty much all of London north of the Thames and a significant portion of London south of the Thames (as far as Bromley, in fact), as well as the densely populated suburban sprawl in Hertfordshire and Essex.

I'd estimate the total population covered by that 15 mile radius to be in the region of 7-8 million.

P.S. London's population is now more than 8 million and the metro area population is almost 14 million.


----------



## oxo

A great number of reasons can be given to account for Chelsea’s or Arsenal’s success that are unrelated to issues of location. But the plain fact is that among the 16 London clubs they are the only 2 clubs to be found on most maps of central London.

To dismiss this as being ‘’coincidental’’ strikes me as flippant in the extreme.

*Arsenal* is about a 4 mile road distance from London’s recognised centre-point Piccadilly Circus. *Chelsea* is about 3 and a half miles away from the centre-point. 

This is followed by the ‘’Zone 2’’ clubs such as *Fulham, QPR, Millwall *and *Spurs* being between 5 – 6 miles away from the centre point. This proximity reflects their moderate success as clubs (a bit more than moderate in the case of Spurs lately and less so for Millwall who seem to be underachieving in relation to its zone status).

The ‘’Zone 3’’ clubs located over 6 miles away from the centre point include *Charlton, Brentford *and *Dagenham & Redbridge*. These are low profile clubs with Charlton slightly overachieving in relation to its zone status.

There is an obvious pattern here between the success of a club and its zone status which can not be denied or dismissed as coincidental. The pattern surely proves that location must have a key influence on the success of a club.


----------



## MS20

JimB said:


> Far more than that.
> 
> A 15 mile radius from White Hart Lane includes pretty much all of London north of the Thames and a significant portion of London south of the Thames (as far as Bromley, in fact), as well as the densely populated suburban sprawl in Hertfordshire and Essex.
> 
> I'd estimate the total population covered by that 15 mile radius to be in the region of 7-8 million.
> 
> P.S. London's population is now more than 8 million and the metro area population is almost 14 million.


Yeah on reflection I was very conservative with the figure. Whatever the number is, its certainly above a million, which makes Spurs a prime candidate to contest for titles. All thats needed now is that revenue generating new stadium.


----------



## kerouac1848

JimB said:


> One other thing, oxo - the notion that Arsenal is a centrally located club is simply wrong. Arsenal are based in Highbury / Holloway, north London. And it is an area that has only relatively recently been considered as anything other than deprived and staunchly working class.
> 
> Even now, much of the area is barely less of a shit hole than the area of Tottenham.


It isn't really anymore, my gf lives on a street off Holloway Road and can walk to HR tube station in about 30 mins, so under 40mins to the stadium. Most of that side is actually quite nice, her long street is full of 4/5 story town houses kept in good condition. The estates tend to be of the nicer kind. Around Finsbury park it's bit shitter though, but WHL and its surroundings is a lot more visibly crap imo.


----------



## kerouac1848

oxo said:


> A great number of reasons can be given to account for Chelsea’s or Arsenal’s success that are unrelated to issues of location. But the plain fact is that among the 16 London clubs they are the only 2 clubs to be found on most maps of central London.
> 
> To dismiss this as being ‘’coincidental’’ strikes me as flippant in the extreme.
> 
> *Arsenal* is about a 4 mile road distance from London’s recognised centre-point Piccadilly Circus. *Chelsea* is about 3 and a half miles away from the centre-point.
> 
> This is followed by the ‘’Zone 2’’ clubs such as *Fulham, QPR, Millwall *and *Spurs* being between 5 – 6 miles away from the centre point. This proximity reflects their moderate success as clubs (a bit more than moderate in the case of Spurs lately and less so for Millwall who seem to be underachieving in relation to its zone status).
> 
> The ‘’Zone 3’’ clubs located over 6 miles away from the centre point include *Charlton, Brentford *and *Dagenham & Redbridge*. These are low profile clubs with Charlton slightly overachieving in relation to its zone status.
> 
> There is an obvious pattern here between the success of a club and its zone status which can not be denied or dismissed as coincidental. The pattern surely proves that location must have a key influence on the success of a club.


You're using flawed tube maps as a guide now (Gospel Oak as belonging to central London? wtf) and making up zones. QPR are a tad bit closer to Charing Cross (the true centre point, not pic circus), and a fair bit nearer to the wealthy part of the western portion of central London, than Arsenal. Millwall are closer to central London than the Gunners. Fulham are quite close to some extremely wealthy parts of central London. Charlton are closer to Central London than Spurs, yet the latter are far more successful with more supporters (they're also more successful than several over zone 2 clubs). 

There is no clear pattern between a club's 'zone' and its success in London. Transport does play a part, but if it was the sole factor QPR should be fairing a hell of a lot better given LR is near to multiple stations on several tube and rail lines plus a major radial urban motorway.


----------



## oxo

kerouac1848 said:


> You're using flawed tube maps as a guide now (Gospel Oak as belonging to central London? wtf) and making up zones. QPR are a tad bit closer to Charing Cross (the true centre point, not pic circus)


What makes Nine Elms (south edge of Central London map) any more central or tourist-friendly than the Gospel Oak area, its northern edge?
Very pedantic of you to say QPR is a bit closer to Charing Cross than Piccadilly Circus.
Would that be by 89.7 metres?



> Millwall are closer to central London than the Gunners.


Not true, Arsenal are a bit closer to Trafalgar Square than Millwall and importantly enough are within walking distance to significant areas such as London's biggest transport hub – Kings Cross/St Pancras, not to mention loads of other places of note.



> Fulham are quite close to some extremely wealthy parts of central London.


So what? I wasn't try to identify a pattern between wealthy areas and high profile clubs.



> Charlton are closer to Central London than Spurs, yet the latter are far more successful with more supporters (they're also more successful than several over zone 2 clubs).


No, Spurs are a bit closer to the centre. In any case, Spurs are overachieving relative to their fellow ''Zone 2'' clubs . The zone pattern is evident but not that scientifically clear cut. Millwall should be doing much better as a ''Zone 2'' club - can't work out why they are not in the Premiership.



> There is no clear pattern between a club's 'zone' and its success in London.


Really? I suggest you take a long hard look at a map of London and study where the low profile and high profile are located in relation to a centre point. The pattern might not belong to an exact science and there will be a few exceptions to the rule but nevertheless the pattern is identifiable.



> Transport does play a part, but if it was the sole factor QPR should be fairing a hell of a lot better given LR is near to multiple stations on several tube and rail lines plus a major radial urban motorway.


Yes, QPR is not fulfilling its potential as a Zone 2 club. Certainly underachieving in the same way as Millwall is.


----------



## kerouac1848

oxo said:


> What makes Nine Elms (south edge of Central London map) any more central or tourist-friendly than the Gospel Oak area, its northern edge?
> Very pedantic of you to say QPR is a bit closer to Charing Cross than Piccadilly Circus.
> Would that be by 89.7 metres?


When did I say anything about Nine Elms?

Re. QPR, the point was they're as near to the West End as Arsenal yet have been no where near as successful (even though support size is more meaningful than success)



> Not true, Arsenal are a bit closer to Trafalgar Square than Millwall and importantly enough are within walking distance to significant areas such as London's biggest transport hub – Kings Cross/St Pancras, not to mention loads of other places of note.


I said central London. Millwall are near enough as close to London Bridge as Arsenal are to Kings X. They're close to the City (and CW), to all the corporate suits which supposedly help fill expensive sits. London Bridge is hardly a small transport hub either.



> So what? I wasn't try to identify a pattern between wealthy areas and high profile clubs.


You did try and establish a link between proximity to centre and success though. I said Fulham are close to some central London districts. Funny you ignored that bit.



> No, Spurs are a bit closer to the centre. In any case, Spurs are overachieving relative to their fellow ''Zone 2'' clubs . The zone pattern is evident but not that scientifically clear cut. Millwall should be doing much better as a ''Zone 2'' club - can't work out why they are not in the Premiership.


Hmm, Charlton are around 5.5/6km from the edge of the City (Tower of London), Spurs probably just over 6km from the northern fringe around Kings X. 

Either way, my point is geography isn't as big a factor as you think. There are too many exceptions to your theory. 



> Really? I suggest you take a long hard look at a map of London and study where the low profile and high profile are located in relation to a centre point. The pattern might not belong to an exact science and there will be a few exceptions to the rule but nevertheless the pattern is identifiable.


West Ham and Spurs are bigger clubs than a host of inner London ones, neither were in the old County of London unlike some of their smaller rivals. Leyton Orient played in an area that today is part of Hackney for close to 50 years, yet Spurs and WH got bigger crowds than them, even when playing in the same division.

Clubs mostly have individual reasons for their success - or lack of -, same with support size, often relating to money rather than geography. Barnet for example weren't professional until after WWII. Some clubs were relegated at the 'wrong' time, missing out on boom years in terms of football's growth. For others it was the opposite. QPR had moderate success in the 80s when football hit the buffers, hitting a decline and financial difficulties just before Sky poured cash into the game.



> Yes, QPR is not fulfilling its potential as a Zone 2 club. Certainly underachieving in the same way as Millwall is.


Neither are Fulham or Charlton. Which might suggest many other factors are important than geography, even though I admit it has a role to play.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

oxo said:


> Starsky & Hutch, Duke Ellington, Shaft, the Shuffle, etc.
> Much more to Harlem than just the basetball team.


Starsky & Hutch? The crime-fighting duo from "Bay City, California"?

Yeah, Shaft really sold Harlem as a cool place to hang out.



> What does a dispassionate list of sub-districts in New York prove? Its the areas they belong to which people will be familiar with.
> For example, not many will have heard of the St. James's Park, Millbank or even Whitehall areas of London but when you identify these sub-disticts as part of Westminster then most foreigners would know it and already have a mental image of Westminster.


Just pointing out that being on Manhattan does necessarily make a district cool.

You seem obsessed with this idea of people supporting clubs because they are in a cool area, as if people choose football teams to support in the same way they choose where to go out for a drink in the evening.







> There would have been plenty of working class areas near Hyde Park over a 100 years ago


But not now.



> In any case, How come you are so sure that a Hyde Park Rangers would not have evolved into an Arsenal or a Chelsea or been more successful at Arsenal's and/or Chelsea's expense?


I'm not, but I'm not the one claiming it would have made QPR or Brentford into giants.



> No, but the evolution of history would most probably ensure its high profile status after time, being a gradual process.


Only real success draws fans in from further afield. Until then you have to rely on local support. Such a club moving away from its fan base is going to lose a lot of the original fans, and somehow gain fans in an area where people support somebody else.



> For example a Watford are never going to attract many non-local fans. The more central you are the more non-local fans you will attract without losing local support, unless you move towards the centre but in the wrong direction.


Watford would lose fans if they moved to Central London. You seem to have trouble grasping the idea that people from in and around Watford will find it much more convenient to go to a ground in Watford than one near Hyde Park. It would also be a PR disaster.


----------



## oxo

Rev Stickleback said:


> Starsky & Hutch? The crime-fighting duo from "Bay City, California"?
> Yeah, Shaft really sold Harlem as a cool place to hang out.


There were constant references to Harlem in American cop shows. They popularised the place as a crime-ridden playground for pimps albeit a hip one.



> Just pointing out that being on Manhattan does necessarily make a district cool.


Anywhere in Manhattan is cool, especially from the perspective of a non-American. A definite puller if you owned a flat there, even if it was a pokey place in a rundown area. 



> You seem obsessed with this idea of people supporting clubs because they are in a cool area, as if people choose football teams to support in the same way they choose where to go out for a drink in the evening.


Clubs in inner city areas have flexible catchment reach. I am more likely to support a club if I can identify with the area its in or not too far away from. 

In the case of Arsenal that could even be as far away as Hendon or Neasden. Same with Chelsea which has a lot of support based in far flung areas such as Balham and Maida Vale. The 2 main reasons for support is pitch-side success and identity which is mainly closely local or constituent.



> Only real success draws fans in from further afield.


But success has to be provided for by way of transfers. An inner city club has flexible catchment reach which makes it more appealing to investors and more cosmopolitan for international brand appeal.



> Until then you have to rely on local support. Such a club moving away from its fan base is going to lose a lot of the original fans, and somehow gain fans in an area where people support somebody else.


You refer to catchment area encroachment (for instance Spurs in the Olympic Park or Arsenal based in Enfield). I was referring to buffer zones (between catchment areas).
For example, if Spurs were based in Dalston it could ''degoonerize'' the area after 10 or 20 years, Spurs would also attract more interest from nearby Shoreditch, Spitalfields and Barbican which is constituent territory for Arsenal, rather than being local ''strongholds'' for them. New generations of supporters would redefine such buffer areas. 



> Watford would lose fans if they moved to Central London. You seem to have trouble grasping the idea that people from in and around Watford will find it much more convenient to go to a ground in Watford than one near Hyde Park. It would also be a PR disaster.


Yes it would be in the case of Watford. I was never an advocate of Watford moving towards the centre - being rooted where it is increases the chances of it avoiding lower division play. It is far too suburban and strongly local to have wider appeal in places such as Kilburn and other inner city areas of north west London.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

oxo said:


> There were constant references to Harlem in American cop shows. They popularised the place as a crime-ridden playground for pimps albeit a hip one.


No. They just portrayed it as a place full of crime.



> Anywhere in Manhattan is cool, especially from the perspective of a non-American.


How many non-American fans would this sports team located there draw each game?



> Clubs in inner city areas have flexible catchment reach. I am more likely to support a club if I can identify with the area its in or not too far away from.


The big clubs, anywhere in London, have widespread catchment areas. they draw from across London because they are successful, not because they are quite central. 



> But success has to be provided for by way of transfers. An inner city club has flexible catchment reach which makes it more appealing to investors and more cosmopolitan for international brand appeal.


The international market doesn't care if a club is four miles or eight from the centre, nor do international investors. The average fan from Tokyo or Bangkok doesn't have a clue about the social status of different London districts, and doesn't care either.

It's also much harder than people think to build a foreign fan base that brings in the cash. A few clubs have it sewn up between them.



> You refer to catchment area encroachment (for instance Spurs in the Olympic Park or Arsenal based in Enfield). I was referring to buffer zones (between catchment areas).
> For example, if Spurs were based in Dalston it could ''degoonerize'' the area after 10 or 20 years, Spurs would also attract more interest from nearby Shoreditch, Spitalfields and Barbican which is constituent territory for Arsenal, rather than being local ''strongholds'' for them. New generations of supporters would redefine such buffer areas.


Except that Arsenal are more successful than Spurs, and a move into Arsenal territory would see them struggle to gain support in an Arsenal area, while it could cost them support further north. Fans in what is currently traditionally a Spurs area would no longer have a particular reason to favour them over Arsenal.

If clubs want anything, it's a large exclusive catcment area. They don't want to be on the doorstep of more successful clubs.

Really, all things being equal, if you had two clubs with two miles of your house, the odds are you'll be drawn to the more successful one.



> Yes it would be in the case of Watford. I was never an advocate of Watford moving towards the centre - being rooted where it is increases the chances of it avoiding lower division play. It is far too suburban and strongly local to have wider appeal in places such as Kilburn and other inner city areas of north west London.


Yet you've spent the past 98 pages going on about how being far out "in the sticks" is no good and they'd be better off nearer the centre of London.


----------



## Darloeye

JimB said:


> This thread is now officially unreadable!
> 
> Has it become a competition to see who can write the longest, most fractured post possible?
> 
> Would now be a good time to remind everyone of the virtues of brevity?


:applause:


----------



## oxo

Rev Stickleback said:


> The big clubs, anywhere in London, have widespread catchment areas. they draw from across London because they are successful, not because they are quite central.


I came across this very well written and informative website about London called ''Hidden London (London football – a very brief history)''. Part of it, which I quote below, answers your doubts about there being no connection between centrality and success. 

_London’s most consistently successful clubs tend to be located relatively centrally, north of the river. Spurs are the farthest flung exception to this rule.
The capital’s two participants in the 2012–13 Champions League – Chelsea and Arsenal – are the most centrally situated of all the leading cispontine clubs. 

Conversely, a location just inside the Greater London boundary is usually an indicator of non-​​league status. Barnet have managed to have avoid dropping out of League Two in recent years but it has often been a close-​​run thing._

Still believe its just a coincidence?


----------



## Harry1990

oxo said:


> I came across this very well written and informative website about London called ''Hidden London (London football &#150; a very brief history)''. Part of it, which I quote below, answers your doubts about there being no connection between centrality and success.
> 
> London&#146;s most consistently successful clubs tend to be located relatively centrally, north of the river. Spurs are the farthest flung exception to this rule.
> The capital&#146;s two participants in the 2012&#150;13 Champions League &#150; Chelsea and Arsenal &#150; are the most centrally situated of all the leading cispontine clubs.
> 
> Conversely, a location just inside the Greater London boundary is usually an indicator of non-​​league status. Barnet have managed to have avoid dropping out of League Two in recent years but it has often been a close-​​run thing.
> 
> Still believe its just a coincidence?


So pre 2004 ie pre abromivich chelsea had won the league 29 times and used to win the european cup every other year due to their central location didnt they chelsea sucess id nothing to do with ken.bates millions and abromvich billions then ? And if chelsea locition is the main reason for the sucess why not qpr and fulham too when they are about 2 miles from each other so surely they would be succesful too ?


----------



## Da23vidgd

of the Arsenal stadium.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

oxo said:


> I came across this very well written and informative website about London called ''Hidden London (London football – a very brief history)''. Part of it, which I quote below, answers your doubts about there being no connection between centrality and success.
> 
> _London’s most consistently successful clubs tend to be located relatively centrally, north of the river. Spurs are the farthest flung exception to this rule.
> The capital’s two participants in the 2012–13 Champions League – Chelsea and Arsenal – are the most centrally situated of all the leading cispontine clubs.
> 
> Conversely, a location just inside the Greater London boundary is usually an indicator of non-​​league status. Barnet have managed to have avoid dropping out of League Two in recent years but it has often been a close-​​run thing._
> 
> Still believe its just a coincidence?


If only someone had taken the time to explain why clubs further out are smaller before....


Look at a map of London from 100 years ago. Those suburbs weren't suburbs then. They were villages. When Wembley was built the area was rural. Those clubs didn't have the population around them to grow until decades after the clubs that are now central. Once a few "giants" had become established, attracting city-wide support, it made it much harder for clubs to gain a fan base.

Also, starting later meant that when they eventually joined the league - remember there was no automatic promotion to the league until 1987 - they were in the third tier, if not lower. Only one club was promoted from the third tier up until 1958, which made it hard for these clubs in the 3rd tier to move up and grow.


The problem is you continually refuse to take on board what anyone says to you. 

You refuse to try an understand why things are the way they are, ignoring the historical development of the game, and the luck that being in the right place at the right time played. 

You refuse to even ponder why QPR and Fulham aren't as successful as Chelsea when only fractionally less central, or why Leyton Orient and Millwall have had much less success than clubs such as West Ham, Spurs and Arsenal (or why clubs like Ilford, Leyton, Clapton, Walthamstowe Avenue, Thames FC, Upton Park, Fisher all failed to grow, despite being pretty central).

You have your opinion, and just state it as fact, and just go back to stating it as a fact once everyone's been round the houses pointing out the holes in your reasoning.


----------



## kerouac1848

One might as well argue, based on Oxo's logic, that since not a single South London side has won the league, or even been in the CL, that they should move their grounds to somewhere north-of-the-river, since there is a clear correlation (more so than being central) between being successful and north of the Thames vs. being unsuccessful and south of it.

Of course this sounds like a nonsense given there is little fundamental difference between, say, around Oval and Highbury to explain why the latter would make a club more successful. However, it is where you end up if you follow the absurdity of logic whereby one feature of a club is taken - out of context and in isolation, with no regard to anything else - to indicate its fortune based on a rough and crude pattern (arguably not even one), which can then morph into a simplistic formula to determine how other clubs can be successful.

Y = Z and Y = X, therefore X = Z (Club equals success, club is in inner London, inner London as a result equals success), is just bollocks logic.


----------



## JimB

oxo said:


> I came across this very well written and informative website about London called ''Hidden London (London football – a very brief history)''. Part of it, which I quote below, answers your doubts about there being no connection between centrality and success.
> 
> _London’s most consistently successful clubs tend to be located relatively centrally, north of the river. Spurs are the farthest flung exception to this rule.
> The capital’s two participants in the 2012–13 Champions League – Chelsea and Arsenal – are the most centrally situated of all the leading cispontine clubs.
> 
> Conversely, a location just inside the Greater London boundary is usually an indicator of non-​​league status. Barnet have managed to have avoid dropping out of League Two in recent years but it has often been a close-​​run thing._
> 
> Still believe its just a coincidence?


Why should the baseless opinion of some non entity blogger (who sounds suspiciously like you) make any difference to what we believe?


----------



## trmather

So, stadiums...


----------



## Darloeye

trmather said:


> So, stadiums...


Stadiums sound good. I'm going to Bishop Aucklands ground tomorrow its called Heritage Park, Capacity 1,994 Its not going to be on the same level has The Arena but if it helps Darlington FC in the long run it will be great time spent travelling out to the smaller town of bishop


----------



## matthemod

How are Bishop Auckland responding to Darlington's presence? Annoying neighbour? Supportive?


----------



## Darloeye

The Club seems very happy since were bring money into their club & into the town but not to sure about the locals tho some might not like it but think some of them will be premier league fans which aint real fans


----------



## RMB2007

Update regarding the new stand at AFC Wimbledon.

From AFC Wimbledon on Twitter:





http://en.twitter.com/#!/AFCWimbledon/media/grid


----------



## Darloeye

^^ Looking good.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Should be popular too, as the view from the terracing is pretty poor there. 

I went there about a month ago, and the area behind the goal was completely flat.

It's just a shame it couldn't have been a little bigger, but then they are probably on a tight budget there, not to mention looking to move anyway.


----------



## oxo

Rev Stickleback said:


> If only someone had taken the time to explain why clubs further out are smaller before....
> 
> Look at a map of London from 100 years ago. Those suburbs weren't suburbs then. They were villages. When Wembley was built the area was rural. Those clubs didn't have the population around them to grow until decades after the clubs that are now central. Once a few "giants" had become established, attracting city-wide support, it made it much harder for clubs to gain a fan base.


*Understood and agreed* - centrality put London football clubs at an advantage a 100 years ago. You rightly argue this by giving examples such as that of the largely rural area that Dagenham FC established themselves in.

Centrality is still hugely important because an inner city club will have flexible catchment reach and so be more able to attract support not only in areas which immediately surround it but also constituent areas. For example, if Spurs moved to Dalston it would gain gradual appeal in the areas surrounding it (being recognised as the local club), but not necessarily to the detriment of supporters based in Enfield if there was a decent transport link (which there is by the way). 

I do not understand your weird argument which goes: Centrality played a very important role a 100 years ago but stopped meaning anything some time ago...
What if Arsenal moved from Highbury to a stadium based in North Finchley say 20 years ago? You honestly think they would have become just as successful as they have been to the present day? You gain more fans and invest in a club with a better location, not stuck out there in North Finchley.



> *keroac 1848* Of course this sounds like a nonsense given there is little fundamental difference between, say, around Oval and Highbury to explain why the latter would make a club more successful. However, it is where you end up if you follow the absurdity of logic whereby one feature of a club is taken - out of context and in isolation, with no regard to anything else - to indicate its fortune based on a rough and crude pattern (arguably not even one), which can then morph into a simplistic formula to determine how other clubs can be successful.
> 
> Y = Z and Y = X, therefore X = Z (Club equals success, club is in inner London, inner London as a result equals success), is just bollocks logic.
> Yesterday 02:52 PM


The inner city provides not only better transport links but much higher residential density.
This means a square residential mile in say Islington will have a much higher density than a square residential mile in Southgate. Not only does Islington have 3 or even 4 times more catchment value, but has much better connectivity.
Please do not try and warp my argument by facetiously saying fans do not support areas, connectivity or celebrate flexible catchment reach because that just makes ***** out of the both of us. 

*Its an evolutionary process, not a quick fix solution in which 1 + 1 = 2.
A tendency, not a scientific given because there are other factors that come into play which you illustrate*.


----------



## Commandant

Below are renderings of the new facilities being built in the town of Slough, Royal Berkshire, England. Farnham Park will be the first three-diamond facility in the UK. The facility wil open the week of July 1-7, 2013. Thanks to BaseballSoftballUK for the images.


----------



## Don67nag

a UK wide competition


----------



## DimitriB

Now that the Olympic & Paralympic Games are over, are they now bringing the olympic site and the venues to there final shape. Like for example the "wings" of the swimming pool and...
Pictures of the "constructions" would be nice

Thanks


----------



## RMB2007

^^

From diamond geezer on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgeezer/8048584663/

More images can be found here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgeezer/sets/72157631661535286/

The handover to the London Legacy Development Corporation is happening soon:

http://www.londonlegacy.co.uk/

Latest webcam image/link:



http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/london/hi/people_and_places/2012/newsid_8721000/8721105.stm


----------



## Laurence2011

How comes they're removing the stadium wrap?


----------



## RMB2007

^^



> The hundreds of fabric panels that adorn the outside of London's Olympic Stadium will be recycled, some going to a project for former child soldiers in Uganda, others to a welfare initiative in Rio de Janeiro, host of the next summer Games in 2016.


http://www.reuters.com/london-olymp.../13/olympic-stadium-wrapping-bound-rio-uganda


----------



## Kiwiwomble

http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...ts_plan_to_turn_stadium_into_football_ground/

more progress on a new ground for AFC Wimbledon


----------



## RMB2007

> Plans to redevelop Exeter Chiefs' Sandy Park stadium to increase capacity to 20,600 and build a new conference centre are set to be approved.
> 
> The rugby union club have submitted plans to extend the existing West stand, create new permanent stands on the remaining three sides of the ground and build a new 1,000 seat conference centre suite.
> 
> Planning officials at Exeter City Council have recommended that the plans be approved at a meeting next week.


http://www.insidermedia.com/insider...efs-stadium-extension-set-approval/index.html


----------



## gavstar00

Nice upgrade, it's got a bit of a Mini-Murrayfield vibe to it with the smaller stand on the motorway stands corners leading into the larger end stands. Are they likely to fill it for club games?


----------



## RMB2007

gavstar00 said:


> Nice upgrade, it's got a bit of a Mini-Murrayfield vibe to it with the smaller stand on the motorway stands corners leading into the larger end stands. Are they likely to fill it for club games?


It's going to be a 'phased development' between now and 2017, so there's plenty of time for them to build up their fan base.


----------



## MS20

RMB2007 said:


> It's going to be a 'phased development' between now and 2017, so there's plenty of time for them to build up their fan base.


The only club currently capable of getting 20k+ consistently is Leicester, and the city is almost four times bigger than Exeter (115,000). Nothing wrong with having a 20k stadium, and they're doing the right thing, but I would expect 60-70% capacity usage rates for Exeter in a 20ker.


----------



## CharlieP

Aesthetically I don't like it at all - it's a bit unnerving that the "main" stand is smaller than the ends...


----------



## Rev Stickleback

CharlieP said:


> Aesthetically I don't like it at all - it's a bit unnerving that the "main" stand is smaller than the ends...


I think that's OK. I'd far rather see that than have a boring uniform bowl. I remember Blackpool used to be bigger at the ends than at the sides, and it made for a more interesting ground than if they'd been the same height.

Saying that, with such a blank canvas it seems a bizarre decision to put most accommodation at the ends when not only would side seats command a higher value, but for a sport where fans traditionally prefer the sides anyway.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ The limited space on two sides of the ground dictates the design. On one side you have existing buildings, whilst on the other side is the M5:


----------



## CharlieP

RMB2007 said:


> ^^ The limited space on two sides of the ground dictates the design. On one side you have existing buildings, whilst on the other side is the M5:


I can't see any buildings that would get in the way on the main stand side, only car parks and brick pavement...


----------



## Rev Stickleback

You could also build into the embankment on the M5 side, although they don't own that land, I'd imagine.


----------



## RMB2007

Rev Stickleback said:


> *You could also build into the embankment on the M5 side*, although they don't own that land, I'd imagine.


That's what they're planning to do:


----------



## gavstar00

It's interesting that they'll expand slightly over the embankment, however for access points to that stand, I assume the entry and egress routes will be to either corner of the stand?


----------



## CharlieP

I can't see any of RMB2007's images - they all seem to point to http://postimage.org/ :dunno:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *York Community Stadium* :yawn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yorkcommunitystadium.com/


Hmmm, I'm not sure what's happening with this now, as there's some recent renders on their Flickr account that show a superior design to the renders above:







Their Flickr account:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/york_community_stadium/


----------



## RMB2007

Yep, that's so much better:


----------



## RMB2007

Great news for Exeter, whilst CharlieP will be happy to hear this:



> Outlining the plans in full, Rowe is hopeful the first of the works on the West Grandstand will start early next year providing that the necessary funding is in place.
> *
> "The first phase will be to redevelop the existing West Grandstand," he explained.
> 
> "That will include expanding our current conferencing facilities by about 75 per cent - and also building wings on either end of the current grandstand to take our seating from 2,400 seats to that of 4,300.*
> 
> "Then for 2014/14 we would look to start work on the South End development, which will including the building of a 1,000-seater auditorium and additional conferencing and banqueting facilities, before over time moving anti-clockwise around the stadium and replacing the current temporary stands with more permanent structures."


http://www.planet-rugby.co.za/story/0,25883,3551_8213147,00.html

Also, it would be great if those two stands at each end of the ground ended up at another rugby or football stadium. Maybe they could even be an option for the new stadium they're hoping to build in Cornwall:


----------



## CharlieP

Hmmm. It looks a bit better in this video, though having the ends much larger than the sides still makes it look as though they didn't plan ahead very well when they first started building. :lol:

http://vimeo.com/48648725


----------



## PortoNuts

> *American Football - The NFL a shock new contender for Olympic stadium*
> 
> *The NFL has emerged as a shock new contender for the Olympic Stadium after the American football league held discussions with mayor Boris Johnson.*
> 
> Premier League side West Ham United have long sought a move to the site, but the growing popularity of American football in the UK has increased speculation that the league might look to base a team in London.
> 
> Over 84,000 people packed into Wembley last weekend to watch the New England Patriots defeat the St. Louis Rams – the sixth year in succession that a regular season NFL game has sold out in the British capital. There will be two games played at Wembley next season but something more permanent could now be in the pipeline according to the Daily Telegraph.
> 
> The paper quotes a spokesperson for the mayor as saying: "Given the ever-growing popularity of gridiron this side of the Atlantic, the mayor and his team have held a number of meetings with senior executives in the last few days to explore further opportunities for NFL in London.
> 
> "The talks were exploratory and we are at an early stage but the signs are encouraging.”
> 
> Mayor Johnson is the chairman of the London Legacy Development Corporation - the company that is responsible for the running of the Olympic Stadium.
> 
> The paper reports that West Ham's bid has been hampered by the fact that they would be reluctant to pay the estimated £200m needed for the installation of retractable seating under the stadium’s athletics track and would instead look for state aid to help make the modifications.
> 
> Another factor in the NFL's favour is that a team would only need the stadium for a maximum of 10 times a season, which would allow other speculated events – such as a rumoured Formula One race – to take place at the venue.
> 
> The mayor's spokesperson noted: “Sunday’s game at Wembley, in front of more than 80,000 fans, further cements London’s reputation as the natural home of American football outside of the US.
> 
> "Only last week the mayor, in conjunction with the NFL, announced an expansion from one to two regular-season matches in London from 2013. That means in total an additional £44 million in revenue for the capital from next year."
> 
> Robert Kraft, the owner of the New England Patriots, also backed the idea of a London team when over last weekend.
> 
> "For our game to continue to grow and be special we have to expand our fan base, and I think from our cultural and language point of view, going to England and playing there and developing the game made sense," he told the Boston Globe.
> 
> "We have such a following in the UK and people really grab on to the game. It’s wonderful to see another country embrace our sport, and by bringing the real game there I think they have really loved it.”


http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/...-new-contender-olympic-stadium-095315579.html


----------



## Gavrosh

Laughable story.


----------



## RMB2007

CharlieP said:


> Hmmm. It looks a bit better in this video, *though having the ends much larger than the sides still makes it look as though they didn't plan ahead very well when they first started building. *:lol:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/48648725


It does. Personally, I really like the design, whilst the club deserves a huge amount of praise for their desire in continuing to invest and redevelop their stadium. If only other rugby union clubs could have the same ambition as Exeter do.


----------



## CharlieP

Gavrosh said:


> Laughable story.


What is?


----------



## Gavrosh

The idea that an NFL franchise will be prepared to pay significant amounts of money toward a conversion of the Olympic stadium, as seemingly Boris is hopeful of.


----------



## Andy-i

PortoNuts said:


> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/...-new-contender-olympic-stadium-095315579.html


God that's crappy journalism!!!!

"Another factor in the NFL's favour is that a team would only need the stadium for a maximum of 10 times a season, which would allow other speculated events – *such as a rumoured Formula One race* – to take place at the venue."

If anyone hadn't noticed, it's called the Olympic *PARK* and its been planted and landscaped. I know they are now struggling to find a permanent use for a 60K athletics stadium (a quick check around the globe will show there isn't one except having it sat empty most of the time) but does anyone really believe they are going to build a motor racing track all over the site. What a load of utter BS :lol:


----------



## RobH

Given that one of the four bidders for the stadium is an F1 consotrium, it's not crappy journalism. But I agree with your analysis that it seems to me nearly impossible to envisage.


----------



## RMB2007

There's this concept in regards to an Olympic street circuit:

http://iedm.com.au/projects/london-olympic-street-circuit/


----------



## Andy-i

Okay, perhaps "crappy journalism" was a bit harsh but the F1 bid was and still is a glorified publicity stunt. Looking at their lovely presentation it doesn't even use the Stadium, as reported initially.

Do any other posters, actually think its a realistic proposition??


----------



## carlosfng

about the NFL proposition, it is laughable just from the fact that the potential London franchise would only use the Olympic stadium 10 times a year... so why would they want to acquire and refurbish for gridiron and have to maintain a new stadium that they will seldom use? there is all the concert and event potential, but aside from that it is still costly. also, if anything the people who go see NFL in Wembley seem like they do so out of curiosity more than anything, I dont know if a full-blown NFL franchise would draw 80k+ crowds the whole time...


----------



## SVB28

carlosfng said:


> about the NFL proposition, *it is laughable just from the fact that the potential London franchise would only use the Olympic stadium 10 times a year... so why would they want to acquire and refurbish for gridiron and have to maintain a new stadium that they will seldom use? *there is all the concert and event potential, but aside from that it is still costly. also, if anything the people who go see NFL in Wembley seem like they do so out of curiosity more than anything, I dont know if a full-blown NFL franchise would draw 80k+ crowds the whole time...


Oh man what a dilemma, if only there were other NFL stadiums that are seldom used that we could base this on!?!


----------



## RMB2007

> The £1.5 million redevelopment of Workington Reds’ Borough Park stadium could finally become reality after councillors yesterday agreed to give the football club a new 30-year lease.
> redsstand0211
> 
> It has taken two years for an agreement to be struck between the club and its landlord, Allerdale council.
> 
> With the lease signed, Reds can now start to secure the funding needed to build the 1,200-capacity stand.


http://www.timesandstar.co.uk/news/...-lease-deal-1.1010343?referrerPath=news/other


----------



## RMB2007

> *AMBITIOUS plans to bring Darlington FC's derelict 25,000-seater stadium back from the dead have taken a major step forward, The Northern Echo can reveal.*
> 
> Mowden Park Rugby Club shocked the sporting world when it announced plans to take over the £15m Northern Echo Arena, the former home of Darlington Football Club, in September.
> 
> Although the rugby club currently plays in the SSE National League 2 North and has an average attendance of about 200 officials have big plans.
> 
> It is understood the deal hinged on the rugby club reaching agreement with Darlington Borough Council to buy a 17-acre plot of land adjoining the stadium, for training pitches for its senior, junior and
> 
> That deal has now been agreed in principle, although the price negotiated by the two parties is commercially sensitive and has not been disclosed.
> 
> The council’s cabinet is expected to approve the details in a behind-closed-doors section of its meeting next week.


http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/10024575.Step_forward_for_rugby_club_stadium_plan/


----------



## Darloeye

^^ Yep was going to post this tomorrow.


----------



## Kiwiwomble

RMB2007 said:


> There's this concept in regards to an Olympic street circuit:
> 
> http://iedm.com.au/projects/london-olympic-street-circuit/


forgetting for a second how unlikely it is...IF you were going to do it surely you would actaully try and include the actual stadium somehow, a tunnel cut through from one end, cars come through and up to a hairpin and back out the same way (seperated of course  )...something like that would give it some individuality


----------



## carlosfng

SVB28 said:


> Oh man what a dilemma, if only there were other NFL stadiums that are seldom used that we could base this on!?!


i suppose you missed the point, which is that the NFL would prefer to cut costs and not try to get an expansion team far away in England, and even if they did they wouldnt acquire such a costly stadium to refurbish and maintain as the olympic one (200m pounds just for the retractable seats), and would prefer to use another venue. but i could be wrong, though from here it doesnt seem like american football is still that popular in england...


----------



## Andy-i

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/10024575.Step_forward_for_rugby_club_stadium_plan/


So thats what it's all about. I was totally bemused by this story initially as I couldn't for the life of me see why some lower league rugby team with crowds of 200 could possibly want the 25K Darlo arena!

However, after reading the article a couple of things stand out:

1. "Developer Bellway Homes has plans to build 67 houses on its current ground, at Yiewsley Drive"
So the Rugby club is pocketing a nice tidy sum from a property developer for its current ground. 

2. Coun Dixon added: “Buying the stadium without the extra land was not sustainable for Mowden. “We agreed to negotiate with them as quickly as possible, that has now finished.
“We got what we feel is a fair value for the land and Mowden are happy with it.
It looks like the Council are getting a double whammy: More housing in the area and Council Tax revenue from the 69 nice new houses and selling off some land next to the stadium.

Where does this leave the actual stadium? Maybe the Rugby club had to buy in order to secure the other land. Will they actually play in it??

Call me a cynic but this seems like a property deal masquerading as a stadium sale to me 

*Darloeye, what are your thoughts? 
I'd like to know as i imagine you'll have more info and insight than me.*


----------



## RMB2007

> Finance for Cornwall's landmark sports stadium could be in place in the "near future" as developers revealed the first images of the planned 10,000-seater venue.
> 
> The £16.5 million stadium proposed for Threemilestone, near Truro, would become the permanent home of the Cornish Pirates rugby team.


http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/Stadium-Cornwall-plans-unveiled/story-17236115-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

Darlington FC's former stadium appears to actually have a future.

From this:



To this:





> THE chairman of a rugby club has spoken of "exciting times" ahead following a deal which paves the way for it to take over Darlington FC's former 25,000 seater stadium.
> 
> Mowden Park Rugby Club first announced its plans to take over the £15m Northern Echo Arena in September, but the deal hinged on it being able to buy 17 acres of adjoining land from Darlington Borough Council.
> 
> *The council’s cabinet agreed to the land sale - understood to be worth £350,000 - to allow the rugby club to create training pitches.*
> 
> In a separate deal, Mowden is in the process of buying the Northern Echo Arena from businessmen Philip Scott and Graham Sizer and work on bringing the dormant stadium back to life is expected to begin soon.
> 
> John Widdall, chairman of Mowden Park Rugby Club said: “We will start work on getting the stadium up to use straight away.
> 
> *“The stadium deal has been agreed, we are buying the stadium, buying the land and hopefully they (the contracts) are being signed on the same day.*
> 
> “These are very exciting times, a lot of people are raring to go and get started.
> 
> “It has come at an exciting time for the rugby club, we are doing well in the league; it is a happy ship at Mowden at the moment.”
> 
> Mr Widdall said that the rugby club is also in talks with outside parties to ensure the financial viability of using the stadium and has been given the option by Darlington council to buy a further 25 acres of land as the club develops.
> 
> *“As far as the first team goes, we are not dependent on crowds, we can make the arena and ground pay for itself, we have various business and commercial deals to make sure that it pays for itself,”* said Mr Widdall.
> 
> Darlington Council leader Bill Dixon said the land was always intended for sports use and says its sale “represents the best future” for the stadium.
> 
> “It is excellent news, it is the best result we could have possibly got,” he said.
> 
> “If it had not have been this, the future of the stadium would have remained in doubt; this removes the doubt.”
> 
> Developer Bellway Homes plans to build 67 houses on Mowden Park Rugby Club's current ground, at Yiewsley Drive.


http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...ht_future_for_Darlington_FC_s_former_stadium/


----------



## Andy-i

RMB2007 said:


> Darlington FC's former stadium appears to actually have a future.
> 
> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> To this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...ht_future_for_Darlington_FC_s_former_stadium/


They should use some of those inflatable crowd figures that Nottingham rugby club used once or twice to make Meadow lane look slightly full:
http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/Rugby-club-inflates-attendance/story-12275477-detail/story.html

Mind you the'd need 24 and 1/2 thousand of them!!


----------



## RMB2007

Andy-i said:


> They should use some of those inflatable crowd figures that Nottingham rugby club used once or twice to make Meadow lane look slightly full:
> http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/Rugby-club-inflates-attendance/story-12275477-detail/story.html
> 
> *Mind you the'd need 24 and 1/2 thousand of them!!*


They'd need less than that, as the capacity of the stadium is restricted to 10,000.


----------



## Andy-i

RMB2007 said:


> They'd need less than that, as the capacity of the stadium is restricted to 10,000.


That's because of restricted stadium access, and i'd imagine the blow up people wouldn't be driving there.
Maybe the ground could finally be filled :cheers1:


----------



## Darloeye

http://www.darlofc.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=2

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...re_for_Darlington_FC_s_former_stadium/?ref=mc

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/10024575.Step_forward_for_rugby_club_stadium_plan/?ref=mc

This might work for the town. I'm happy that the stadium and land will be used because it was a joke to have a stadium this size in the town standing empty has long has my football club don't go back to the area I'll be happy it was a cold and lifeless blow of a stadium but if we moved up the leagues has was planned by former owners and got to the premier league it would of been great to have but we had to move out because of playing in the northern league now with crowds of 1,500k plus won't make stadium work when we had to pay rent (10,000k) a year.


----------



## Spurs1985

Hearing chelsea have enquired about building a stadium on Gladstone park in neasden.good location in terms of transport, but not sure how there fans will feel about moving to north london.as a spurs fan I don't want them moving on our patch!


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Is Neasden really Spurs' patch?

A club called Chelsea should play somewhere near Chelsea at very least.


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.insidermedia.com/insider...efs-stadium-extension-set-approval/index.html


Looks Fantastic.


----------



## JimB

Rev Stickleback said:


> *Is Neasden really Spurs' patch?*
> 
> A club called Chelsea should play somewhere near Chelsea at very least.


Answer - no.

Arsenal, maybe.

QPR, at a push.

But, even though there are obviously plenty of Spurs fans in that area (just as there are all over London) it's not specifically a Spurs area.

And besides, I don't believe that there's the slightest chance that Chelsea would seriously consider relocating there.


----------



## Laurence2011

JimB said:


> Answer - no.
> 
> Arsenal, maybe.
> 
> QPR, at a push.
> 
> But, even though there are obviously plenty of Spurs fans in that area (just as there are all over London) it's not specifically a Spurs area.
> 
> And besides, I don't believe that there's the slightest chance that Chelsea would seriously consider relocating there.


If they did move there then they might as well just move into wembley


----------



## Spurs1985

I say spurs patch because its north london and I wouldn't want chelsea anywhere in north london.arsenal are the biggest supported team in that area,spurs next then probably qpr.


----------



## Leedsrule

There are plently of Chelsea fans everywhere, just like there are Man United fans everywhere. They're all glory-hunters.

That said, I still dont think the loyalists of Chelsea would want a move to the north. They would rather move out of London, west, than move north.


----------



## RMB2007

Hmmm, we'll see:



> *Blues stadium could be ready in 2014*
> 
> SUFC and Sainsbury’s said in a joint statement: “Work on the new store is continuing behind the scenes to secure the necessary technical approvals from Southend Council. At the same time we are progressing the contracts and programming of the project.
> 
> “We hope we have all necessary approvals in the very near future which would enable us to complete the stadium in 2014.”


http://www.echo-news.co.uk/news/10038899.Blues_stadium_could_be_ready_in_2014/?ref=mr

Only three sides to start with, well, I think that's still the idea:



Location of new site compared to the current ground:



Render of the completed stadium:


----------



## RMB2007

> STOKE CITY have today announced that they are looking into the detailed feasibility of expanding the Britannia Stadium with the addition of more seats in the south east corner.
> 
> The Club are taking the opportunity to obtain planning permission to ‘fill-in’ the area between the Seddon Stand and the Marston’s Pedigree Stand, which currently accommodates the giant video screen, to bring the capacity of the stadium up to the 30,000 mark.


http://www.stokecityfc.com/news/article/stadium-expansion-484849.aspx


----------



## CharlieP

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-20311707 contains the following titbit:



> The RFU has recently announced plans for a £76m upgrade to Twickenham Stadium ahead of the World Cup.


That's now the third or fourth time I've seen news of the plans, but I still haven't actually seen or heard the plans themselves! Does anybody have any more information? They could do a lot with £76 million pounds, even at London prices!


----------



## Andy-i

CharlieP said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-20311707 contains the following titbit:
> 
> 
> 
> That's now the third or fourth time I've seen news of the plans, but I still haven't actually seen or heard the plans themselves! Does anybody have any more information? They could do a lot with £76 million pounds, even at London prices!


I wouldn't get too excited. Its appears the RFU is maintaining its recent record of pi**ing money away. Its being spent on mainly on Media and Fan experience upgrades:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ru...the-most-advanced-rugby-ground-in-Europe.html

Maybe they should of given it to the clubs to actually improve Rugby's infrastructure so they don't have to keep going cap in hand to Football clubs for somewhere to play!


----------



## RMB2007

^^ I can't honestly believe those upgrades cost that much. Total madness if they did. hno: Interesting to see what the WRU can do when they spend £2.9m refurbishing the Millennium Stadium.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Laurence2011 said:


> If they did move there then they might as well just move into wembley


Sacrilege! The club is wholly undeserving!



Leedsrule said:


> That said, I still dont think the loyalists of Chelsea would want a move to the north. *They would rather move out of London.*..


This idea gets my support! All in favor...? :cheers:


----------



## RMB2007

> Weymouth FC consider move to new stadium
> 
> Weymouth have re-opened talks about the possibility of moving to a new stadium in the town.
> 
> Land surrounding their existing Bob Lucas Stadium is owned by a company called Wessex Delivery LLP, who want to build 200 houses on the entire site.
> 
> Their plans would see the club relocate to land near Lodmoor tip, an idea that was first mooted in 2008.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20409652

Their current stadium (from www.tims92.co.uk):



More details/pics in regards to Weymouth's current stadium can be found on Tim's site:

http://tims92.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/weymouth-wessex-stadium-ground-no.html


----------



## RMB2007

No plans for Darlington to return to their former ground according to the recent fans forum:



> Just an update for those interested, I attended a fans forum tonight and the chairman of Darlington F.C has stated the club will NOT be returning.
> 
> They are currently focusing on three potential locations with in Darlington for a new ground which he was unable to disclose.


http://footballgroundguide.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=24176&view=findpost&p=358941

Sounds like they'd prefer to build something similar to the ground they currently share with Bishop Auckland, so a ground that could be easily expanded when needed.

Bishop Auckland's ground (from The 100 Football Grounds Club):





http://100groundsclub.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/Bishop Auckland


----------



## Darloeye

They are looking at three sites at the minute. I'm wanting the team to move to the Central Parl site near the railway station and behind Darlington College and Teesside Univerity sites. 

http://www.darlofc.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=22353


----------



## RobH

Don't, you'll start giving Daniel Levy ideas.


----------



## flierfy

Vandoren said:


> For example,in Holland a lot small stadiums with nice design.


Where exactly are Dutch stadiums nicely designed? All I see are rather economic solutions and some really daft ideas. Nothing revolutionary and certainly not better than English grounds.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Vandoren said:


> I wonder,is in UK any modern stadiums that was created by foreight architect? Looks like box concept don't change much since times of Archibald Leitch.Where is new ideas?


Leitch actually favoured oval stadiums when he had the room.


I went to Rotherham yesterday, and I think that's easily one of the best new builds going for stadiums of that size.

Overall, I do agree that too many new builds have lacked imagination, but I don't think there's much wrong with the idea of having four stands near the pitch. It allows for expansion by filling in the corners, and gets the maximum number of people in a decent viewing position. Few people ever choose to sit in a corner.


----------



## Vandoren

flierfy said:


> Where exactly are Dutch stadiums nicely designed? All I see are rather economic solutions and some really daft ideas. Nothing revolutionary and certainly not better than English grounds.


What about GelreDome? (26 600)

Someone called in other tread this stadium Dolly Parton's breasts,but anyway the boobs has nice design.How many stadiums in UK have closed roof?


----------



## Vandoren

Rev Stickleback said:


> Overall, I do agree that too many new builds have lacked imagination, but I don't think there's much wrong with the idea of having four stands near the pitch. It allows for expansion by filling in the corners, and gets the maximum number of people in a decent viewing position. Few people ever choose to sit in a corner.


Here is for you other my example about I told before.New small israeli stadiums that build only 2 stand and allows great expansion in future.I think they need to build about 1000-2000 seats on other stands,just for better tv picture and away fans.

Netania (currently - 13 800,expansion 24 000)
Cost - $60 mil.(Remind me one irish stadium,the city called Limerick or something close)


----------



## RobH

The stadium above is no better than Brighton's, which is a similar size and has also been built to be expandable. It also looks to be of higher quality than the Israeli stadium.

RE: the GelreDome stadium; we don't generally see the need for full roofs on our stadiums, so why would any club want the added expense? Also, who'd want to sit at the back of the tiers at either end of the GelreDome stadium. Looks like you'd get some proper distrupted views there.

Neither of those examples are better than some of the better new stadiums in the UK. They might show more originality but originality for its own sake isn't necessarily a good thing all the time.


----------



## Walbanger

Vandoren said:


> What about GelreDome? (26 600)
> 
> Someone called in other tread this stadium Dolly Parton's breasts,but anyway the boobs has nice design.How many stadiums in UK have closed roof?


Um, Millennium Stadium in Cardiff which is vastly superior to the GelreDome.


----------



## Vandoren

RobH

Brighton's stadium cost at least twice price of Netania and it's looks ugly and cheap to be honest.About quality it's hard to say just by photos.Afaik Netania was build by local workers and don't have yet problems with quality.Dunno about Brighton,but something tells me that workers were from Poland and Pakistan,also maybe works some people who you love to call "chavs".

Yep,why british stadiums need roof where it's almost no rainy days in UK?GelreDome also has moving field and used for concerts and shows more often that similar stadiums without roof.


----------



## RMB2007

Vandoren said:


> RobH
> 
> Brighton's stadium cost at least twice price of Netania and it's looks ugly and cheap to be honest.About quality it's hard to say just by photos.Afaik Netania was build by local workers and don't have yet problems with quality.Dunno about Brighton,but something tells me that workers were from Poland and Pakistan,also maybe works some people who you love to call "chavs".
> 
> *Yep,why british stadiums need roof where it's almost no rainy days in UK?GelreDome also has moving field and used for concerts and shows more often that similar stadiums without roof.*


Again, it comes down to money. Extra land would be needed for the retractable pitch, whilst local councils have their say on how many events can be held in the stadium, so having a retractable roof doesn't guarantee you'll be able to host more concerts or events. 

The quality of the materials used in Brighton's stadium is superior to many other stadiums in the UK. Also, Brighton faced a huge legal battle in order to get their new stadium. The design, materials used and build quality would've been heavily scrutinised by those in a position of power.


----------



## Walbanger

Vandoren said:


> Lol.You can't compare Millennium with small stadium like GelreDome,it's just other leagues.


I may have misunderstood what you were implying. I thought you merely asking if the UK had any retractable dome stadiums.


----------



## Vandoren

RMB2007 said:


> Again, it comes down to money. Extra land would be needed for the retractable pitch, whilst local councils have their say on how many events can be held in the stadium, so having a retractable roof doesn't guarantee you'll be able to host more concerts or events.
> 
> The quality of the materials used in Brighton's stadium is superior to many other stadiums in the UK. Also, Brighton faced a huge legal battle in order to get their new stadium. The design, materials used and build quality would've been heavily scrutinised by those in a position of power.


Yes,it's cost money to bulid stadium with closed roof,but it's all about economy.Why citizens who don't like football must pay for it?Stadiums must be self-supporting finacially.If on studium will be more event other than just football,it can be profit.It's not about UK,but my view on stadiums in general.

Brighton looks cheap and fake,just deal with it.I guess,it one of the ugliest stadium in UK.


----------



## RMB2007

Vandoren said:


> Brighton looks cheap and fake,just deal with it.I guess,it one of the ugliest stadium in UK.


Well, that's your opinion. Other people love it, and will say that it's actually one of the best new builds in the UK.


----------



## Vandoren

Just to be sure,when I talking about Brighton I mean this one stadium










I can't believe that we talking about same stadium.


----------



## Dan Striker

I think Brighton have one the nicest new stadiums in England personally.


----------



## Vandoren

And one more thing,let's be honest: I have great respect to Gus Poyet,he was great footballer and I have no idea how he manage in Brighton,it's nevermind actually.True is that Brighton is typical pub team who plays in championship and league 1 and even don't need decent stadium.Sorry,Brighton fans (if they exist of course)


----------



## RMB2007

Vandoren said:


> And one more thing,let's be honest: I have great respect to Gus Poyet,he was great footballer and I have no idea how he manage in Brighton,it's nevermind actually.*True is that Brighton is typical pub team who plays in championship and league 1 and even don't need decent stadium.Sorry,Brighton fans (if they exist of course)*


Ah, a forum troll. Oh well.


----------



## CharlieP

Vandoren said:


> Brighton is typical pub team who plays in championship and league 1


I don't know much about soccer, but that doesn't sound very typical of any pub teams to me.


----------



## Vandoren

RMB2007

I'm not trolling you at all.I supporter of one EPL team for many years and all that time watch british football.Maybe true is hurt,but it's true.There is teams who now plays in championship or league1 or 2,but they have history,they played in EPL and have fan base outside UK.Great examples of such teams are Leeds,Southampton (when this team was in deep ... russian fan site was still active) or Pompey.Brighton maybe has more money for build ugly expensive stadium,but it's still pub team.


----------



## Leedsrule

Vandoren said:


> I'm not trolling you at all.I supporter of one EPL team for many years and all that time watch british football.Maybe true is hurt,but it's true.There is teams who now plays in championship or league1 or 2,but they have history,they played in EPL and have fan base outside UK.Great examples of such teams are Leeds,Southampton (when this team was in deep ... russian fan site was still active) or Pompey.Brighton maybe has more money for build ugly expensive stadium,but it's still pub team.


Wow.

You realise there is still decent football outside the premier league. How could you possibly say brighton are a pub team?! the 2 teams I support are in the second and fifth tiers of english football, both are fully professional leagues (Well, the conference is mostly profesional) with even the worst players being payed like 3 times the average wage. Brighton regularly fill their stadium at the moment (22k?) and are in the process of expading it. Its crazy how you can call a team with weekly 20k+ crowds a pub team.

Teams dont need history to be a proper team. Brighton have earned their place in the championship. There is no doubt in my mind that Brighton are now a much bigger club than pompey.

Also, I agree with RMB, I think its a great stadium. Itll look even better once the corners are filled in. Its great that they diverted away from the shitty flat pack stadiums of the late 90's and early 2000's to create something beautiful.


----------



## Vandoren

^^
Ok,"pub team" was strong word.Sure they are profi and have big sums in contract,but it's small local team in world of EU football.That all what I trying to say.


----------



## Leedsrule

^ yeah I was gonna say, the main side is listed anyway I think. Problem is, IF crowds increse again, they're fucked. Both ends are pretty much as big as they can be, and like I said the main stand is listed. But this will look good I think, looking forward to it. And the new entrances in those corners by the river will be much better too.


----------



## JimB

Leedsrule said:


> ^ yeah I was gonna say, the main side is listed anyway I think. Problem is, *IF crowds increse again, they're fucked. Both ends are pretty much as big as they can be*, and like I said the main stand is listed. But this will look good I think, looking forward to it. And the new entrances in those corners by the river will be much better too.


Plenty of room behind the Putney end.


----------



## Leedsrule

JimB said:


> Plenty of room behind the Putney end.


Theres a bit of room behind both ends, but behind the putney end there is a park so the council may not want then to build over that and both ends are large single tiered stands (Anyone know the number of rows?). To increse the capacity now they would have to add another tier surely, rather than extend the ends further. Also, the legroom in the ends are mostly very poor because theyve just bolted seats to the terrace. They would need to improve the comfort if they extend the ends imo.


----------



## RMB2007

> *Bristol Rovers' move to a new stadium took a massive step forward today as the government said it would not block the redevelopment of the club's current home.
> *
> Communities Secretary Eric Pickles has decided not to delay the application by Sainsbury's to build a new supermarket on the site of the Memorial Stadium for further scrutiny.
> 
> A message from Rovers chairman Nick Higgs published on the club's website this evening said: "I am pleased to confirm that Bristol City Council have been informed by the Secretary of State that he has approved the decision to grant planning permission to J Sainsbury’s for a mixed use development on our existing site.
> 
> "This is great news as we move one step closer to making a reality of our dream for a new stadium at the UWE Campus."


http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/BREA...stadium-step/story-18392747-detail/story.html



> Message from the Chairman
> 
> I am pleased to confirm that Bristol City Council have been informed by the Secretary of State that he has approved the decision to grant planning permission to J Sainsbury’s for a mixed use development on our existing site.
> 
> This is great news as we move one step closer to making a reality of our dream for a new stadium at the UWE Campus.
> 
> *There are a couple more bridges to cross; the section 106 which we hope Sainsbury's will sign in the next few weeks and the 3 month Judicial Review period. But we are currently on course to start work in the summer.*


http://www.bristolrovers.co.uk/news/article/sos-approves-sainsburys-710005.aspx


----------



## JimB

Leedsrule said:


> Theres a bit of room behind both ends, but behind the putney end there is a park so the council may not want then to build over that and both ends are large single tiered stands (Anyone know the number of rows?). To increse the capacity now they would have to add another tier surely, rather than extend the ends further. Also, the legroom in the ends are mostly very poor because theyve just bolted seats to the terrace. They would need to improve the comfort if they extend the ends imo.


The amount of added space required to increase the capacity at the Putney end would only take up a tiny proportion of the park. I would have thought that, with provision for sufficient planning gain, the council would be willing to cooperate.


----------



## Nikola10

looks very nice all english stadium are now looking good and clean and also is modern


----------



## Leedsrule

JimB said:


> The amount of added space required to increase the capacity at the Putney end would only take up a tiny proportion of the park. I would have thought that, with provision for sufficient planning gain, the council would be willing to cooperate.


Would that just be building back keeping it single tiered though? Hardly ideal, and the roof has pillars holding it so most of the new seats would have obstructed views.


----------



## RMB2007

All the stands were looked at by KSS and the club to be redeveloped:



Looking at the planning site, Fulham were actually granted permission in 2007 to expand the Hammersmith End (they didn't go ahead with it, though) by 1100.

Before:










After:


----------



## Leedsrule

^^ Hmm that's interesting. i did think it would be better to mextend the hammersmith end not the ptney end. But either way that would only increse the capacity slightly and if they fill the 30k after the new stand is do ne, realisticaly the next option will be relocation rather than adding 500 seats here and there.

How much wouldve that incresed the capacity by?


----------



## C F Looprevil

That plan for the Hammersmith looks pretty much the same footprint as it looks now for an increased capacity of 2000-2500 per end don't you think? Would their be any right of light issues for taller stands?

a full cottage of 35/38,000 would be ideal for Fulham wouldn't it?

EDIT: Sorry RMB, I see you say it would only take capacity up by 1,100. Hardly worth it for the expense of the new roof etc eh?


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Capacity increase was indeed small, but it was really more to do with improving the facilities of the stand:


----------



## Leedsrule

Woyuld they improve the legroom? It's terrible in the hammersmith end (And I assume its the same at the putney end) because they just bolted seats to the terrace. If they are going to 'modernise' the stand they have to improve the legroom, but that would reduce the capacity. 
In the article on the page before it says "Existing stand built to minimum comfort and sightline standards, which means overall capacity of stand would reduce significantly if the stand was developed". This backs up what i'm saying, they couldnt just extend it backwards- if they are going to improve the stand they would have to increse the comfort and sightlines of the existing seating.


----------



## RMB2007

> Updated plans to go on display next week
> 
> *Brentford Football Club’s ambition to develop a new home for the club will reach another milestone this month as plans go on show to the public for the second time. *
> 
> The exhibition will provide local residents with the opportunity to view the work in progress as it has developed in the last two months.
> 
> Brentford Football Club is planning to move from its existing stadium at Griffin Park to a new purpose built community stadium.
> 
> The plans being developed will provide a modern, good quality 20,000 capacity stadium set within a new mixed use development masterplan.


http://www.brentfordfc.co.uk/news/article/lr-exhibition-mar-2013-712070.aspx


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Leedsrule said:


> Woyuld they improve the legroom? It's terrible in the hammersmith end (And I assume its the same at the putney end) because they just bolted seats to the terrace.


The seats in the away end are a temporary stand built over where the old terracing was, not onto the old terrace. I don't remember it being exceptionally cramped, but then again I stood up for most of the game as I was at the back.


----------



## Leedsrule

Rev Stickleback said:


> The seats in the away end are a temporary stand built over where the old terracing was, not onto the old terrace. I don't remember it being exceptionally cramped, but then again I stood up for most of the game as I was at the back.


I sat in the hammersmith end, lower down, and the legroom was terrible. the seats were just bolted onto the terrace there. I thought they should improve that if theyre upgrading the stand.


----------



## Vandoren

Off-topic

Does anybody saw today match Chelsea - Steaua?Again british Chelsea fans looks like litle girls.One romanian stand make this game on Stanford Bridge like away game,same case was against Spartak and many more teams from EU.This did't happends in Moscow CL final.So question of the day - is british fans also overrated like many british footballers?I'm not troll you,like some users said related to my attitude to Brighton FC,
but I was really angry when team played home match in such hostile atmosphere.Looks like all fans were in pubs and only some tourists goes on the game.I wish it was case...


----------



## RMB2007

^^ If you want to ask questions like that, then ask them in this section of the forum, rather than trying to take this thread off-topic again:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=224



> COUNCIL PLAN TO HELP CREATE NEW STADIUM FOR CARLISLE UTD
> 
> *An offer from the city council’s leader to help create a new football stadium in central Carlisle has been welcomed by the Blues.*
> 
> Carlisle United’s managing director John Nixon would not rule out a joint 10-year business plan offered by councillor Joe Hendry.
> 
> Talks are set to take place between the council and United’s board of directors with an ambitious option for a stadium and football academy now on the table.
> 
> *Dr Hendry’s proposal would see a new stadium being built within central Carlisle and not on the edge of the city at Kingmoor Park.*
> 
> He outlined his vision for the club, which includes improved facilities, coaching for youth football and tapping into TV-generated football revenue to benefit “grassroots” activities in the city.
> 
> He warned against earlier plans – now stalled – that envisaged creating a new out-of-town shopping complex at Kingmoor Park as a way of funding a 12,000-seater stadium on the site.
> 
> Council chiefs and club bosses are to meet to discuss a “10-year plan” for United – including the possibility of a new Carlisle stadium.


http://www.timesandstar.co.uk/counc...rlisle-utd-1.1042214?referrerPath=home/2.1681

Current ground:



http://tims92.blogspot.com/2011/02/carlisle-united-brunton-park-ground-no.html


----------



## canarywondergod

Was the newest stand part of a bigger master plan? It's currently not in line with the pitch!


----------



## Leedsrule

canarywondergod said:


> Was the newest stand part of a bigger master plan? It's currently not in line with the pitch!


Yeah, they built it like that with the intention to move the pitch and leave more space at the north (?) end for development. A few other clubs have done that and then run out of money too, like cambridge, who built a new stand like 20 meters back from the pitch so they could move the pitch and revelop the other end- but they ran out of money.


----------



## RMB2007

> *New grandstand, ice rink, hotel and cinema in £50million plan for Plymouth's Home Park*
> 
> ARGYLE boss James Brent is to submit plans for a £50million transformation of Home Park.
> 
> Work could start this year if planners give the green light to a new grandstand, ice arena, hotel and IMAX cinema.
> 
> Mr Brent said he wanted to create a sporting, leisure and cultural destination that would attract visitors from across the peninsula.
> 
> *And he pledged that the development would go ahead regardless of Plymouth Argyle’s success on the pitch.*
> 
> Mr Brent starts a conversation today with local people about his ambitious proposals. He said he expected to submit a planning application to Plymouth City Council by the end of April, incorporating feedback from the consultation.
> 
> Work could start in September, and the whole £50million project would be finished about 20 months later, he said.
> 
> *The first phase will see a 400-space car park built on the existing car park and Argyle offices, and under the present Mayflower stand.
> 
> The new stand and a 1,500-seat ice arena will be built above the car park. Mr Brent said he hoped they would be completed by the end of 2014.
> 
> The new grandstand will incorporate conference and hospitality facilities and upgraded toilets for fans.*


http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/New...ma-50million/story-18424934-detail/story.html

More info can be found here:

http://www.higherhomepark.co.uk/


----------



## Leedsrule

> *West Ham get Olympic Stadium after government ups funding*
> 
> West Ham will be anchor tenants for the Olympic Stadium after the government agreed to put in an extra £25m towards the costs of converting the venue.
> 
> The additional money takes the Treasury's contribution to around £60m.
> 
> Adapting the stadium could cost between £150m and £190m.
> 
> Under conversion plans, the roof will be extended and the seating capacity reduced from 80,000 to 60,000, with a retractable system allowing the venue to be converted from an athletics arena to football stadium within days.
> 
> Seats will slide over the running track to bring West Ham fans closer to the action.
> 
> The London Legacy Development Corporation (LLDC) will begin work on the roof in the autumn and officials hope it will be ready for the autumn of 2015 - in time for the Rugby World Cup.
> 
> After that the stadium will close again to reconfigure the stadium's lower seating bowl and re-open in time for West Ham to start playing their games there in August 2016.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21889864

Good news


----------



## JimB

So where is he rest of the money coming from, then?


----------



## RMB2007

^^



> Government: Around £60m
> 
> Loan from Newham Council: £40m
> 
> LLDC loan: £20m
> 
> West Ham: £15m
> 
> There will also be funding from London Mayor Boris Johnson's budget


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21889864


----------



## JimB

Ah, right......so pretty much all government funded, then. Local and national.

What a good use of taxpayers' money. I mean, it's not as if money is tight at the moment or as if crucial government departments and local services are being squeezed.

#fuckup


----------



## berdberd

West Ham United are delighted to confirm that the Olympic Stadium will be their home from the 2016/17 season










West Ham United are today celebrating the historic announcement by Mayor of London Boris Johnson granting them the right to make the Olympic Stadium their home from the start of the 2016/17 season.

As a result of the announcement, the Hammers have released new images of the innovatively transformed Stadium so the West Ham supporters can for the first time see the dynamic proposals that will transform the Stadium, already a prestigious part of the UK's sporting heritage, into a world-class UEFA category 4, 54,000-seater Stadium fit to host the world's most famous competitions during the football season.

Having been bound by strict confidentiality agreements imposed upon them, the club are now set to embark on a detailed, independent supporter consultation process to help ensure the Stratford stadium matches the high standards Hammers fans would expect from their new home.

Vice-Chairman Karren Brady said: "I'm delighted that we have been confirmed today as the anchor concessionaire for the Olympic Stadium. I commend my two Chairmen for their passion and commitment. I am delighted this has been rewarded now that their ambition to see the Club they love enjoy a bright future at the Olympic Stadium has been realised.

"It was important to me that we struck a deal that would stand the test of time that represented the right deal for West Ham United and our loyal and patient supporters.

"The consultation we have promised them will now begin and we can't wait to work with them to create a stunning new home that befits the pride, passion and tradition that the world associates with West Ham United."

Joint-Chairmen David Sullivan and David Gold said: "'It's fantastic for everyone at West Ham United that at last all the Club's hard work over the past three years has paid off. Since we came to West Ham in 2010 we have had a vision to really take the club forward so West Ham United can compete on the pitch at the highest level.

"Today's decision offers us a real platform to do this and we are fully committed to making it a real success. We understand the responsibilities that come with calling the nation's iconic Olympic Stadium, which will be converted into a world-class football stadium, our new home. It is an honour we will take on with pride.''

West Ham United will shortly launch a Q+A document for supporters, which details some of the most common questions about the move. The club will be adding to the document with further questions from fans over the coming weeks. Supporters can email in questions to [email protected]










West Ham United Football Club


----------



## Leedsrule

^^ So they won't acctualy move the lower bowl, just put up scaffold temporary stands around the pitch? I thought it's be like stade de france or the anz stadium :/ 

It'll be odd to use it for athletics, with the roof covering the track :L If it rains, the runners will still be dry


----------



## RMB2007

Leedsrule said:


> ^^ So they won't acctualy move the lower bowl, just put up scaffold temporary stands around the pitch? I thought it's be like stade de france or the anz stadium :/
> 
> It'll be odd to use it for athletics, with the roof covering the track :L If it rains, the runners will still be dry


No, it'll have retractable seating like the Stade de France. The roof will be done in time for the RWC, whilst the retractable seating will be done after that, meaning it should be in place for when West Ham move into the stadium in August 2016.


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> No, it'll have retractable seating like the Stade de France. The roof will be done in time for the RWC, whilst the retractable seating will be done after that, meaning it should be in place for when West Ham move into the stadium in August 2016.


It dosent look like it in this photo. It looks like theyve left the original bowl behind and put this lower tier on the athletics track with gangways linking it to the entrances over the gap:


----------



## RMB2007

Well, retractable seating is happening as it's been mention by Boris and West Ham's owners numerous times today.

Some interviews. Karren Brady:

http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/8583817/brady-stadium-will-be-world-class

Boris:

http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/8583582/taxpayers-will-benefit-from-stadium-move


----------



## Leedsrule

Well I doubt they know as much as we do about stadiums. They may call it 'retractable' seating but I call it 'temporary' seating.


----------



## GunnerJacket

JimB said:


> Ah, right......so pretty much all government funded, then. Local and national.
> 
> What a good use of taxpayers' money. I mean, it's not as if money is tight at the moment or as if crucial government departments and local services are being squeezed.
> 
> #fuckup


Well, at least they're not stopping at half-a***d... They're going full on by shoehorning a compromised form into a "temporary" structure! Good on ya, London!

Which of course means the location will give this venue a role in a future World Cup over the likes of Emirates, WHL or anything more, excuse me, Moore proper.

Right then. :cheers:


----------



## RMB2007

Leedsrule said:


> Well I doubt they know as much as we do about stadiums. They may call it 'retractable' seating but I call it 'temporary' seating.


Temporary seating was ruled out due to the cost of storing it, plus the time it takes to erect and remove, hence the reason why they've opted for the Stade de France retractable seating option for the lower bowl. 

The initial renders are more to do with giving West Ham fans an idea of how the stadium could look with West Ham's branding on it, and you're likely to get more detailed images once the planning documents have been submitted.


----------



## West12Rangers

i dont think we should pay too much notice of those artists impressions


----------



## RobH

West12Rangers said:


> i dont think we should pay too much notice of those artists impressions


Agreed.


----------



## matthemod

Unfortunately, I imagine we won't actually get a proper, representative perspective of how the views will be until construction is all but finished.


----------



## RMB2007

You'll certainly get a better understanding once the planning documents are submitted to the PPDT. At least then the rake of the retractable lower tier will be known, so will the actual distances between the pitch and the stands. West Ham's owners won't be able to hide those facts with shiny renders.


----------



## RMB2007

Edit


----------



## RMB2007

Exeter City update. 



> Wall collapsed at St James Park! Away stand has partially collapsed on some cars! One being a students car!




http://t.co/g8IHUr7LRX


----------



## Carlo5

Nooooo! I'm very disappointed that West Ham United move to that ugly Olympic Stadium. Upton Park is a great stadium with a typical English atmosphere, and a lot of history. 

Why don't they renovated it?


----------



## JimB

Carlo5 said:


> Nooooo! I'm very disappointed that West Ham United move to that ugly Olympic Stadium. Upton Park is a great *stadium with a typical English atmosphere*, and a lot of history.
> 
> Why don't they renovated it?


Indeed. 

But a typical English atmosphere these days, sadly, is near total silence other than when home fans are moaning about or booing their own team.


----------



## RobH

Carlo5 said:


> Nooooo! I'm very disappointed that West Ham United move to that ugly Olympic Stadium. Upton Park is a great stadium with a typical English atmosphere, and a lot of history.
> 
> Why don't they renovated it?


That would make it rather hard to sell the land for housing wouldn't it? :dunno:


----------



## SteveAWOL

JimB said:


> Ah, right......so pretty much all government funded, then. Local and national.
> 
> What a good use of taxpayers' money. I mean, it's not as if money is tight at the moment or as if crucial government departments and local services are being squeezed.
> 
> #fuckup


Yup, thanks to the cretinous decision made by the likes of Tessa Jowell and Ken Livingstone back in 2006 to decline West Ham' offer to contribute £100m towards retractable seating because they thought that London could become the first Olympic city to make a stadium financially viable with only athletics :nuts:

So instead the tax payer is now having to foot the bill to remove the one part of the OS which was meant to be permanent in order to make it a multi-purpose venue.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Carlo5 said:


> Nooooo! I'm very disappointed that West Ham United move to that ugly Olympic Stadium. Upton Park is a great stadium with a typical English atmosphere, and a lot of history.
> 
> Why don't they renovated it?


Getting a big new stadium for a minimal outlay is the only way the owners can expect to re-sell at a large profit.


----------



## RMB2007

SteveAWOL said:


> *Yup, thanks to the cretinous decision made by the likes of Tessa Jowell and Ken Livingstone back in 2006 to decline West Ham' offer to contribute £100m towards retractable seating because they thought that London could become the first Olympic city to make a stadium financially viable with only athletics* :nuts:
> 
> So instead the tax payer is now having to foot the bill to remove the one part of the OS which was meant to be permanent in order to make it a multi-purpose venue.


More public funds would've been required for that plan at the start, though. Plus, according to Jowell they couldn't get Magnusson to commit to finance it. Yeah, great idea that would've been. 



> Jowell said that West Ham's bid was rejected because it was financially flawed. "The West Ham bid was closed off because we were going to have to put in about £97 million more of public funds to make it work," she said.
> 
> "West Ham simply did not have a proper plan. We could not get them to commit to finance it, there was no business plan. Nobody took their offer seriously."


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...vYC4Dw&usg=AFQjCNGUeMBhyvPIIU5NDYmixlqkZHXP6g


----------



## Monks

RMB2007 said:


> You'll certainly get a better understanding once the planning documents are submitted to the PPDT. At least then the rake of the retractable lower tier will be known, so will the actual distances between the pitch and the stands. West Ham's owners won't be able to hide those facts with shiny renders.


What about the upper tier? I remember a pic from a while back showing sections of seating 'tapering' into a smaller size near the replay screens (similar to Wembley). Was that just speculation, or is that what is happening? I ask as I remember a post from someone ages ago who speculated that seating in the upper tier behind the goals might be covered up to allow extra seats to be made available for events other than football matches. What does everyone think? ~54,000 permanently, or just for West Ham matches? The renders and quotes so far don't really give a lot away.

:cheers:


----------



## RMB2007

Monks said:


> What about the upper tier? I remember a pic from a while back showing sections of seating 'tapering' into a smaller size near the replay screens (similar to Wembley). Was that just speculation, or is that what is happening? I ask as I remember a post from someone ages ago who speculated that seating in the upper tier behind the goals might be covered up to allow extra seats to be made available for events other than football matches. What does everyone think? ~54,000 permanently, or just for West Ham matches? The renders and quotes so far don't really give a lot away.
> 
> :cheers:


Yep, that was indeed the previous plan to reduce the capacity. Grey areas indicated what seats would've been covered over:



I've no idea if they're still planning to that, so we'll have to wait until the new planning documents are released. However, covering over those seats would be fairly cheap to do, and I imagine any covers would have advertising on them, so another form of revenue for West Ham or the LLDC. It would also mean the stadium could be easily expanded if required.


----------



## RMB2007

More images of Brentford's new stadium.

From @DaveyCee74:










http://t.co/NyLDGd8JYX










http://t.co/S5048g0pai


----------



## flierfy

^^ That looks way too big for Brentford.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

I believe it's about 20,000.

That would be too big in League One, but if they got up to the championship, which the typical new stadium boost in support should help them achieve, then drawing 14,000 or so each week wouldn't be unexpected.

It would be more or less ideal, as I'm assuming they aren't building a stadium with the plan on staying in League One forever.


----------



## Monks

RMB2007 said:


> Yep, that was indeed the previous plan to reduce the capacity. Grey areas indicated what seats would've been covered over:
> 
> 
> 
> I've no idea if they're still planning to that, so we'll have to wait until the new planning documents are released. However, covering over those seats would be fairly cheap to do, and I imagine any covers would have advertising on them, so another form of revenue for West Ham or the LLDC. It would also mean the stadium could be easily expanded if required.


Yep, that was the pic I was referring to. It will definitely be interesting to see what is eventually done with the stadium now that things can finally start to move forward. I, for one, hope that the stadium looks as good as possible when configured for athletics, concerts, (cricket), etc, as it hopefully will in 'football mode'. As you say, we'll just have to wait for the planning documents to ascertain whether this will be the case in reality.

Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## RMB2007

> *Villagers and fans can have their say about plans for Cambridge City FC’s new home in Sawston.*
> 
> A six-week consultation has been launched by South Cambridgeshire District Council over proposals for a 3,000-capacity ground on the site of a former tip north-west of Dales Manor Business Park.
> 
> *More details of the scheme have been published, revealing the stadium would also boast two floodlit training pitches, conference and fitness facilities, and 300 parking spaces.
> 
> The capacity would include 500 seats.*
> 
> The 35-acre site was bought by club president Len Satchell last year, seven years on from the sale of the club’s existing Milton Road home for housing.


http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Cam...-new-Cambridge-City-ground-20130324120000.htm


----------



## JimB

God, I hate these out of town locations for football stadiums.


----------



## flierfy

Rev Stickleback said:


> That would be too big in League One, but if they got up to the championship, which the typical new stadium boost in support should help them achieve, then drawing 14,000 or so each week wouldn't be unexpected.


No matter in which division of the Football League Brentford plays they won't attract attendances of five digits over a whole season.


----------



## RMB2007

Monks said:


> Yep, that was the pic I was referring to. It will definitely be interesting to see what is eventually done with the stadium now that things can finally start to move forward. I, for one, hope that the stadium looks as good as possible when configured for athletics, concerts, (cricket), etc, as it hopefully will in 'football mode'. *As you say, we'll just have to wait for the planning documents to ascertain whether this will be the case in reality.*
> 
> Thanks. :cheers:


For sure. Still, for what it's worth, this recent render also left those areas empty:


----------



## West12Rangers

flierfy said:


> No matter in which division of the Football League Brentford plays they won't attract attendances of five digits over a whole season.



hmm..with thinking like that,Brighton would still be at the Withdean


----------



## matthemod

West12Rangers said:


> hmm..with thinking like that,Brighton would still be at the Withdean


Not to mention Rotherham, and I'd argue Brentford are a bigger side than them.

You have to take into account, there is a mostly likely a chunk of fairwether supporters who don't attend games because of the stadium, who would go to the new one. Most new stadium's built in the past 5-10 years have seen a boost in attendances, if only by a few thousand.

New stadium, combined with on the field success, who knows.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

matthemod said:


> Not to mention Rotherham, and I'd argue Brentford are a bigger side than them.
> 
> You have to take into account, there is a mostly likely a chunk of fairwether supporters who don't attend games because of the stadium, who would go to the new one. Most new stadium's built in the past 5-10 years have seen a boost in attendances, if only by a few thousand.
> 
> New stadium, combined with on the field success, who knows.


Unless the new build is poor, most clubs get a boost of around 30-50%, and it's not usually a flash in the pan either.

That would see Brentford pulling about 8000 as an average League One club, nudging 10,000 at least if they were going for promotion.

Looking back, Reading didn't get bigger crowds than Brentford when they were regarded as peers in the 3rd tier. You can't underestimate what better surroundings and a sense of ambition can do for a club. (Well, clearly you can, but you know what I mean)


----------



## flierfy

West12Rangers said:


> hmm..with thinking like that,Brighton would still be at the Withdean


The move from Withdean to Falmers was a tremendous one in terms of watching the game from the stands. Tall and covered stands next to the pitch does attract vastly more people than an athletic stadium without a roof. Hence the efforts that Brighton made to provide their supporters a decent ground.

For Brentford, however, a new stadium wouldn't improve amenities so drastically. They have a lot to lose in this regard in fact. Griffin Park is located right within a residential area and has a pub on each corner. The new stadium won't have that probably.


----------



## RMB2007

Land for Brentford's new stadium is just up the road from their current ground:


----------



## flierfy

RMB2007 said:


> Land for Brentford's new stadium is just up the road from their current ground.


I know. But it is still a different environment in which the new stadium will be placed. Being surrounded by an elevated motorway and railways is not the same as quiet residential streets hemmed by long rows of terraced houses


----------



## RMB2007

Southend United and Sainsbury's make final offer to the council in order to get the new stadium under construction:



> SOUTHEND United has made a fresh pitch to secure permission for a new stadium and retail park at Fossetts Farm - but says this is its final offer.
> 
> The Blues and Sainsbury’s, which will bankroll much of the scheme, have upped their proposed sweetener for Southend Council from £2.25million to £3.5million.
> 
> The figure is still a big reduction on the £6million fund, designed to appease town centre businesses, which was originally agreed when a deal was first struck in 2008.
> 
> However, both the club and the supermarket say they cannot afford to offer any more without “fatally undermining” the plans


http://www.echo-news.co.uk/news/10321967.Blues_offer___3_5m_to_get_Fossetts_Farm_started/

Stadium would have three sides to start with:



















Completed stadium:


----------



## RMB2007

> Stadium for Cornwall planning decision on Thursday
> 
> Permission to build a multi-million pound stadium for Cornwall could be a last hurrah from councillors up for re-election in May.
> 
> The planning application for the controversial stadium will be heard on Thursday at the final meeting of Cornwall Council's strategic planning committee before elections on May 2.


http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/Sta...ion-Thursday/story-18587200-detail/story.html


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/Sta...ion-Thursday/story-18587200-detail/story.html


Who'd use this?


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Tells you in the link:



> The current plans for a £16 million stadium have been put forward by Cornwall Community Stadium (CCS) Ltd – a group made up of Cornish Pirates, Truro and Penwith College and property developers Inox.


Cornish Pirates:

http://www.cornish-pirates.com/index.htm


----------



## ttecture

RMB2007 said:


> Just some extra images of Aldershot's new stand. From @OfficialShots:


Does anybody know how much one of these little beauties costs? Or even what the company is?


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Company is Arena Seating (LT Grandstands):

http://www.arenagroup.com/index.php/products/seating/sports_stands_and_lts.html

Those stands are normally funded with a grant that clubs can receive from the Football Stadia Improvement Fund. Frome Town F.C. recently had a 250-seater LT stand installed (total cost was £56,000), so the with the Football Foundation grant the club only had to pay £28,000 towards it.


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> Cornish Pirates:
> 
> http://www.cornish-pirates.com/index.htm


Ok, cheers, I didnt notice that, it's not very clear. Are they a particularly big team? Ive not heard of them.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ They currently play in the league below the Aviva Premiership. Basically, they need the new stadium ASAP. Their current ground:


----------



## Leedsrule

HAHAHAHA Says it all dosent it. The stadiums in the second tier of rugby are worse then the 10th tier of football.

Looking forward to a new stadium then. If it's in Truro, then will Truro City (Assuming they still exist) use it to?


----------



## RMB2007

Leedsrule said:


> HAHAHAHA Says it all dosent it. The stadiums in the second tier of rugby are worse then the 10th tier of football.
> 
> Looking forward to a new stadium then. *If it's in Truro, then will Truro City (Assuming they still exist) use it to?*


It says in the planning documents that there's still an option for them to use it. Like Allianz Park, this stadium would also feature an artificial pitch. So, unless the current rules change, Truro City F.C. would only be allowed to play at a certain level in this stadium, 'cause the highest level you're allowed to have an artificial pitch for football at the moment is level 7:


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> It says in the planning documents that there's still an option for them to use it. Like Allianz Park, this stadium would also feature an artificial pitch. So, unless the current rules change, Truro City F.C. would only be allowed to play at a certain level in this stadium, 'cause the highest level you're allowed to have an artificial pitch for football at the moment is level 7:


Well thats the highest league they could be in next year.


----------



## RMB2007

> Cornwall Stadium plans approved
> 
> *Plans for a 10,000-seat sports stadium on the outskirts of Truro have been approved.*
> 
> Cornwall councillors voted to accept the plans by Cornwall Community Stadium (CCS), a group made up of the Cornish Pirates rugby club, Truro and Penwith College and property developer Inox.
> 
> Last year the council rejected a request by CCS for £10m towards the £24m project.
> 
> Developers are hoping to attract private money for the scheme.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-22027627


----------



## RMB2007

Ashton Gate redevelopment (if the new stadium doesn't happen):



> The architects have been told to go back and make it so that all 4 stands are distinctively different, as well as putting in safe standing along the bottom of the Dolman and in the Wedlock. An acoustics expert has been brought in to ensure that noise is kept at a high level, to mimic the current excellent acoustics in the Wedlock Stand. The tunnel in the Atyeo stand will be "filled in" and changing rooms will be built in the new Williams Stand. The only new stands are the Williams and Wedlock; the Dolman and Atyeo will just have a thorough refit (and new roof for the Dolman).


The quote above is in regards to this first plan put forward by the architects:


----------



## RMB2007

Hayes and Yeading finally give an update regrading their new stadium:



> *The frame of the main stand is now complete* with a number of less visible but vital works having been undertaken in recent months, including the installation of a new drainage system and computer control panels which will operate the electronics behind this. More recently, the concrete casts for the first floor were set in place and with this now complete, the ground floor cast will be following shortly, giving the stand significant shape and presence.
> 
> Other tasks underway include considerable brickwork, which once finished will ensure the facade will change quite rapidly. *Cladding will next be put in place, along with glass panelling. That’s when the interior tasks can begin.* *In the meantime, further work on the other three sides of the ground will shortly re-commence including the completion of terracing that will surround the pitch, with plans also in place for additional standing sheltered areas.*
> 
> *Once complete, the main stand will provide a stunning view to watch football from, elevated from pitch level, unrestricted by beams and set very close to the action.* *There will be nine rows of seating, incorporating 1200 seats. Terracing will surround the rest of the ground with shelter available for those who don’t wish to sit.*
> 
> The building behind the stand is vast. Inside there will be two function rooms, additional meeting rooms, offices, two sports bars, a boardroom and a media suite. Two sets of changing rooms will be installed, one set for use for the main pitch and the other for the 4G training pitch. There will also be an education suite fully equipped with ICT units and room for two club shops, one chiefly for sporting memorabilia and the other for club merchandise. The main foyer will be in a central location and will house a lift for access to the top floor, with a goods lift servicing the facilities behind the scenes.


More info can be found in the link below:

http://hyufc.com/groundworks.html


----------



## Leedsrule

^^ I wish they'd just hurry the **** up and move out. YOU'RE RUINING OUR PITCH!


----------



## RMB2007

Another image of the new main stand at H&Y. From Thefilmcritic on their forum:



http://www.hayesandyeadingunited.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1103&start=15#p11350


----------



## Leedsrule

bakeware5 said:


> I wish they'd just hurry the **** up and move out. YOU'RE RUINING OUR PITCH!


WOT


----------



## RMB2007

> Belle Vue Sports Village: Stadium plans approved by council
> 
> *Plans for a new national speedway stadium have been approved by Manchester City Council.*
> 
> The Belle Vue Sports Village would be used by Elite League side Belle Vue Aces and for international meetings.
> 
> It will now go to the planning permission stage and it is hoped the facility will be opened by March 2014.
> 
> The proposals include seating for 6,500 people, as well as a new national basketball centre, as part of the £10m development project in Gorton.
> 
> The council will fund the £4.5m building costs for the speedway stadium - a loan that will be repaid by the Aces through an annual rent as part of the club's lease agreement.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/speedway/22091429


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Southend United and Sainsbury's make final offer to the council in order to get the new stadium under construction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOUTHEND United has made a fresh pitch to secure permission for a new stadium and retail park at Fossetts Farm - but says this is its final offer.
> 
> The Blues and Sainsbury’s, which will bankroll much of the scheme, have upped their proposed sweetener for Southend Council from £2.25million to £3.5million.
> 
> The figure is still a big reduction on the £6million fund, designed to appease town centre businesses, which was originally agreed when a deal was first struck in 2008.
> 
> However, both the club and the supermarket say they cannot afford to offer any more without “fatally undermining” the plans
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.echo-news.co.uk/news/10321967.Blues_offer___3_5m_to_get_Fossetts_Farm_started/
Click to expand...

Update:



> *SOUTHEND United chairman Ron Martin has been given the go-ahead to get the Blues new stadium up and running.
> 
> Southend Council this afternoon agreed to the club’s demands to drop the town centre sweetener payment from £6.2million to £3.5million.*
> 
> *However council chiefs told Mr Martin he would have to pay it their way - or the Fossetts Farm stadium deal, complete with shopping complex, was off.*
> 
> The council set out its instalment plan:
> 
> *£1million up front
> 
> *£500k after the first store opens
> 
> *£1m after the sixth store opens
> 
> *£500k after the penultimate store opens
> 
> *£500k after any building starts on the main, fourth, stand


http://www.echo-news.co.uk/news/10346276.Is_new_Blues_stadium_a_step_closer_/


----------



## DimitriB

Any news about the City of Birmingham Stadium or on a smaller scale or is it on hold or ...


----------



## Leedsrule

York Road really is a shithole. Probably the worst ground i've ever been to. Do you know if they're going to replace the toilets? At the moment they're just a drain behind a wall at the back of the terrace, that's literally it. No cubicles, no hand basins, no roof, just a drain. 

Some good memories of there though, that's the place we won the league last year, when we took 1500+ away fans and they only had about 100 home fans. That was a good day


----------



## West12Rangers

*Anfield 360*

http://liverpool5.tag.huggity.com/18/app/index.php


----------



## delija90

RMB2007 said:


> Don't know yet, however, if they've received a grant from the Football Foundation for it, then that info will eventually become available. It wouldn't surprise me if Barnet's West Stand cost over £2million, especially as Crawley's smaller and very basic East Stand cost £1million:
> 
> http://premierconstructionnews.com/2013/03/27/crawley-town-unveils-new-stand/


Construction of every object in England is so expencive. I know that manpower costs a lot more then in Serbia or rest of Eastern Europe but still.

This is what we got for 2.5£ in a small town called Gornji MIlanovac - completely new stadium with 3 stands(cap. 5000),new pitch,light system...

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bf/Stadion_FK_Metalac.jpg

http://www.novosti.rs/upload/images/2013//02/21n/sp-stadion.jpg

http://www.dodaj.rs/f/e/MV/2lojHJ9M/p8150090.jpg

http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1W/UU/RIhS8OO/p8100049.jpg


----------



## RMB2007

> *Exclusive: Championship clubs set to push for safe-standing trials*
> 
> *Football League under pressure to lobby Government to change law so that terraces can return to grounds*
> 
> *The Football League is facing mounting pressure to back trials for safe standing after an overwhelming majority of Championship clubs went against the League's stance and voted in favour of permitting trials at a meeting earlier this season.*
> 
> Standing is banned in the top two divisions in England but a significant number of clubs in the Championship and a growing number in the Premier League support allowing a return to limited terracing if trials are successful. The Premier League and the Football League remain steadfastly opposed but the Football League's position is being potentially undermined by its own members.
> 
> *A motion supporting safe-standing trials could be included on the agenda at next month's meeting of all 72 Football League club chairmen and, if it is, its supporters are increasingly confident it will be passed. In that case, member clubs would expect the League to lobby for the necessary change in the law. The Government has an "open mind" over the issue but is still a distance from being won round.*
> 
> At a meeting of Championship clubs in Leicester in February, 21 of the 22 chief executives present voted in favour of a motion proposing the Football League "encourage and support the instigation of a rail seat/safe-standing trial period at any League club". Middlesbrough are understood to have been the only club to vote against.
> 
> Some clubs believed the League would then begin lobbying the Government over a change in legislation to allow standing in the second tier – as in the Premier League it is banned under a 1994 amendment to the Football Spectators Act 1989 – but the issue was instead dropped as the League remained to be convinced it was a battle worth fighting, despite what one chief executive labelled as an "overwhelming mandate from the Championship".
> 
> In a letter sent to Championship clubs in April the League's chief operating officer, Andy Williamson, wrote "it was agreed that the League should not advocate rail seating/safe standing. The matter will not be progressed by the League but if a club wishes to pursue this initiative then that is a matter for them".
> 
> It is a response described as a "complete cop-out" by a Championship chief executive who was at the meeting. There is a concern among some Championship clubs that the League does not have the appetite to push the issue, given the stance of the Premier League and the government. Without the support of the Football League there is no chance of Championship clubs being given permission to hold trials of a system based on the model successfully used in Germany, where seats can be tipped up to allow standing for designated fixtures. Club grounds have to be licensed by the Sports Ground Safety Authority, which has no plans to allow standing.
> 
> The SGSA no longer opposes the contemporary version of standing because of safety issues, but it and the Association of Chief Police Officers cite concerns over crowd management. Another executive at a Championship club suggested the authorities were too ready to use the spectre of hooliganism as a "convenient" way to reject any move towards standing.
> 
> The Government could instruct the SGSA to allow trials to take place but, without the backing of the Premier and Football Leagues, is unlikely to be convinced, as the Sports Minister, Hugh Robertson, put it late last year, of the "very clear demand" for its return.
> 
> *Yet the number of clubs in favour of safe standing is growing. Both the promoted clubs, Cardiff City and Hull City, support it, as do Crystal Palace and Watford, who contest the play-off final next week. Aston Villa, Sunderland, Newcastle United and Swansea City are in favour, while senior figures at West Ham United and Arsenal have indicated a willingness to explore the issue. David Gold, West Ham's chairman, wants a rail-seat section in the Olympic Stadium.*
> 
> Villa have emerged as the biggest supporters among top-flight clubs, having even earmarked an area within Villa Park where a trial would be staged. Outside the top flight support is widespread. *Brentford also back safe standing – their chairman, Greg ****, is soon to take on the chairmanship of the Football Association.*


http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...-to-push-for-safestanding-trials-8626274.html


----------



## SteveCourty

I'm a season ticket holder at swindon and love away games where there is terracing. Brentford being one of those. I always stand home and away so why not make it safer for those that want to stand? Hillsbrough was a terrible disaster but they don't ban planes every time one crashes they learn from it and improve things.


----------



## RMB2007

Watford to complete corner hospitality area:



> Watford FC and Lindley Venue Catering complete £18m partnership deal and south west corner development plans
> 
> FOLLOWING a hugely successful season both on and off-the pitch Watford FC and Lindley Venue Catering - the specialist sports stadia catering division of The Lindley Group – have forged a new £18 million deal extending the caterer’s original five-year contract at Vicarage Road to a new 10-year partnership agreement which will see Lindley providing catering, hospitality, sales, marketing and event management services through to 2023-24.
> 
> At the heart of the long-term commitment is the development of the south west corner facilities at the stadium.
> 
> *The £1 million development, will see the creation and completion of two flexible hospitality areas in the south west Corner of Vicarage Road by the middle of next season, and this will kick-start Watford FC’s long-term plans to undertake a complete refurbishment of the whole stadium which currently has a match day capacity of 17,500.*


http://www.watfordfc.com/news/article/130523-south-west-corner-lindley-deal-833896.aspx


----------



## George Costanza

Watford stadium is a complete mess!!


----------



## RMB2007

*Hereford United*

Progress being made in order to build two new stands. One could be a 1,200 capacity all-seater, with the other being a 2,000 capacity terrace. 



> Plans to build new stands at the Blackfriars End and Meadow End are progressing well
> 
> *Substantial progress is being made on the stadium development that will see a new 1,200 all-seated stand built at the Blackfriars End and a new 2,000 capacity terrace built at the Meadow End. *
> 
> Non-executive director Bob Pritchard has spoken exclusively about the plans to the Official Hereford United Website. "Following a meeting earlier this week the leases are now at final draft stage and the solicitors are happy to finalise these over the coming weeks. There has been a lot of toing and froing, but all of the issues raised between the two parties have now been resolved.
> 
> "The leases will be for 30 years with the ability to extend them to 250 years on appointment of a end user for either the commercial development at the Blackfriars End or a residential developer at the Merton Meadow End.
> 
> *Bob reveals that plans have been drawn up and are currently in their draft stage "The club have received draft schemes for the stand at the Blackfriars End which includes a facility for a 1,200 capacity seating stand, with toilets, refreshment area bar and storage under. The stand will be attached to a commercial 4/5 storey property the full length of Blackfriars Street.
> 
> At the Meadow End, plans are in place to build a 2,000 capacity terrace stand. "The plans for the stand at the Meadow End will also include toilets, refreshment area, bar and storage area under with the residential opportunity behind which provides for a 4 storey apartment scheme with associated car parking, accessed from the new development to be undertaken within the Sanctuary Housing planning application."*
> 
> Disabled arrangements have been provided in both areas and relocation of turnstiles and emergency access points will be required, with new access points situated at the end of the stands as no access will be available at the rear due to the commercial and residential developments. New flood lighting will also be required at both ends.
> 
> Work is now underway to keep moving the project forward "discussions are being undertaken with commercial developers and it is hoped that heads of terms can be agreed shortly" reports Bob. "the Council are processing marketing details for the sale of the Merton Meadow Development site which includes the clubs development opportunity.
> 
> The above plans are in line with the objectives set out in the shareholders meeting that took place on the 22nd May.


http://www.herefordunited.co.uk/news/article/stadium-development-update-240513-834042.aspx

Meadow End:










Blackfriars End:


----------



## Harry1990

Does anyone know whats happening with the plans for the redovelpment of the Oval has that been put of hold ? hope not think the Oval is arguably the best test ground in England would love to see it completed


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Still on hold, but they renewed their contract with the hotel company, so it's just a case of waiting to see when they start the hotel and new stand. The Pavilion is being renovated and they put in an application recently to add an extra 1000 seats to the ground. More info can be found in this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441550


----------



## BeestonLad

Harry1990 said:


> Does anyone know whats happening with the plans for the redovelpment of the Oval has that been put of hold ? hope not think the Oval is arguably the best test ground in England would love to see it completed


That stand there really is pants isn't it? 3 of those tiers have about a dozen combined rows (It's probably more but I can't be bothered to count)


----------



## brueske

The largest stadium in the world, organized on a World Cup I think this will be the fans most looking forward to one thing


----------



## West12Rangers

BeestonLad said:


> That stand there really is pants isn't it? 3 of those tiers have about a dozen combined rows (It's probably more but I can't be bothered to count)


i have to say i agree somewhat,i'm sure originally Surrey had planned for a much bigger stand(if i remember they wanted a capacity over 30k)i'm guessing local residents,and or the local council had something to do with it(either that,or finances)


----------



## Kobo

I felt this was the most appropriate message board to post this; so here's a stadium quiz I came across, enjoy: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/quiz/2013/may/29/football-quiz-name-stadiums-aerial-view


----------



## Leedsrule

Kobo said:


> I felt this was the most appropriate message board to post this; so here's a stadium quiz I came across, enjoy: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/quiz/2013/may/29/football-quiz-name-stadiums-aerial-view


Ahaha, it's good, but too easy  There aren't many tricky ones out there.


----------



## Kobo

Leedsrule said:


> Ahaha, it's good, but too easy  There aren't many tricky ones out there.


Yeah it's good, but its for the general public as opposed to stadium enthusiasts. I'm sure people on Skyscrapercity could come up with a pretty tough one if they wanted! Pleased you liked it.


----------



## RMB2007

*The Hive, Barnet FC*

From Devon_Bee on the Barnet forum:





































Loads more images of the new ground and training complex can be found in the link below:

http://www.onlybarnet.com/forum/vie...b6fc940fd10fd5374ead66927926&start=330#p80922


----------



## canarywondergod

*Norwich City*



> Club begins significant improvements at Carrow Road and Colney
> 
> IT’S a very busy summer for Norwich City with an extensive programme of infrastructure improvements underway at Carrow Road and at our Colney Training Centre.
> 
> The Club is investing in the stadium and our training facilities as we gear up for a third consecutive season competing in the Barclays Premier League.
> 
> New Premier League regulations call for significant improvements to media facilities at the ground - and as part of these work is already underway on extending the Jarrold Stand TV gantries from the existing three structures hanging from the roof to one continuous gantry extending for most of the length of the stand.
> 
> The new, much larger gantry will enable the Club to meet the increased requirements from the growing number of domestic and international broadcast media companies who have invested in the rights to cover Premier League matches for the next three years.
> 
> No supporters’ seats will be lost as a result of these works – in fact 30 more seats will be available in the area which has been previously used to house broadcast media at the rear of the Jarrold Stand.
> 
> In addition the Club will be implementing goal-line technology at Carrow Road to be employed next season and improvements will also be made to the pitch, which has experienced significant wear and tear during a very difficult winter.
> 
> Meanwhile a new system governing stadium access for supporters is being put into place, with season ticket scanners in operation for the 2013-14 campaign enabling the Club to improve matchday access.
> 
> Finally the stadium’s public address system is being overhauled to improve safety and entertainment communications with our supporters on matchdays.
> 
> Over at our Colney Training Centre, the main pitch will be replaced with the Desso surface similar to the surface at Carrow Road and will have undersoil heating also installed. Improvement work is also being done on two other pitches. These works will dramatically improve the players' ability to train consistently in all weather conditions.
> 
> Meanwhile extensive improvements are also being undertaken to the first team squad’s facilities within the main Colney building complex.
> 
> City Chief Executive David McNally commented: “It’s a very busy time for our operations team this summer as they work to put these improvements in place before the new Premier League season kicks off in August.
> 
> “The changes at Carrow Road will improve our supporters’ matchday experience and also ensure we comply fully with mandatory new league regulations concerning media facilities and access.
> 
> “The improvements to the pitches at Carrow Road and Colney will be a massive plus for the first team and the Academy, who experienced interruption to their training schedules during the winter months of late 2012 and early 2013.
> 
> “All of the works we are undertaking are part of our commitment to supporting our first team and serving our supporters.”


Source: http://www.canaries.co.uk/news/article/major-works-on-club-facilities-836689.aspx#4YhBP33bo3ZlRBh6.99


----------



## carnifex2005

Cool post from Reddit.

Highbury under lights. Arsenal's 2nd ever match under floodlights; Arsenal 3:2 Glasgow Rangers; Friendly match; 62,000 attendance. 17th October 1951 (The first floodlit match at Highbury was Arsenal v Hapoel Tel Aviv on 19th September 1951).


----------



## RMB2007

Plymouth Argyle's new stand/leisure and hotel complex:


----------



## GunnerJacket

5portsF4n said:


> Even if (when) this becomes reality, how likely is it that we will see the top 6-7 clubs opening up cheaper standing tickets while knowingly depressing demand through an increase of supply?
> 
> From a matchday revenue perspective, 5-10,000 extra tickets sold on the cheap isn't going to make the kind of difference new suites or VIP areas generate. I know what I'm saying is blasphemous, but I don't think the clubs making 2m+ in matchday revenue are looking to add standing room. Seems to me that the idea makes sense mostly for the pyramid below the top echelon.


At that point they'll be receiving pressure to accomodate this to retain supporter appeal and rebuild atmosphere. Especially after some clubs follow through with the measure and provide successful results, it will eventually build to the point where the likes of Arsenal or ManU will see the benefit of happy fans being worth any potentially lost revenues.

Besides, aren't the lower end seats where most of this would take place already among the cheapest tickets going? Any loss via/lower prices might be recouped via extra concession sales.

Besides, I wouldn't be surprised if the notion is that they won't simply offer open terraces but rather the tightly folded seats & railings, meaning in same cases they might even try to charge the same price. Frankly some fans would gladly pay for the privilege to stand and wave their scarves!


----------



## matthemod

It'll come down to short term versus long term gains. If a club has only recently invested millions in renovating and building new all seated stadia, they would be unwilling to suddenly rip out all the sits and redevelop their stands to accompany safe standing. This is exacerbated when you take into account that even though it would most lead to an increase in attendances, it would still take a fair few years to the financial gains to pay for the redevelopment.

On the other hand, clubs who are currently considering either moving to a new stadium, or planning to redevelop their existing stands may rightfully consider waiting a bit to see if this could come to pass.


----------



## Leedsrule

The conversion would barely cost anything, some clubs might even make a profit from selling seats. Only the top clubs who might get into the Cl or El would use railseats, most would just use those normal ones, because they wouldnt need to convert between seating and standing.

Remember almost all PL clubs sell out most games, so the demand is there for higher capacities, but clubs will abuse that by barely reducing prices. If arsenal or united can still charge £50, why won't they? And like someone else pointed out, the prices will never drop to bundesliga levels. You can barely get into a terrace at a conference team, in the 5th tier, for £15 so why would premier league clubs charge that little?


----------



## SteveCourty

Does anyone know the rough increase this would offer to a seated area converted to rail seating


----------



## matthemod

So I don't know the specifics, I've seen some safe standing more akin to traditional terracing, and some with rail seats. I don't know the engineering side of things and don't profess too, but I doubt it's really as simple as bolting crash barriers onto existing seated structures.

These new stadia were designed for a set capacity, and for their occupants to be seated, at the very least renovating them for use as terraces would require changes to the vomitories, not to mention the potential change needed in regards to the rake of each stand.


----------



## Leedsrule

SteveCourty said:


> Does anyone know the rough increase this would offer to a seated area converted to rail seating


I cant be arsed to explain the procedure, but for most people its easier to think of it as 1 seats = 2 standing spaces. I can go into the specifics if you want me to (In reality its more like 1 seat = 1.8 standing spaces) but its long and boring.



matthemod said:


> So I don't know the specifics, I've seen some safe standing more akin to traditional terracing, and some with rail seats. I don't know the engineering side of things and don't profess too, but I doubt it's really as simple as bolting crash barriers onto existing seated structures.
> 
> These new stadia were designed for a set capacity, and for their occupants to be seated, at the very least renovating them for use as terraces would require changes to the vomitories, not to mention the potential change needed in regards to the rake of each stand.


I don't know the specifics in a lot of detail but I know enough. it isn't that complicated. What they'd have to do is unbolt all the seats and stuff, then add a step between each row (so if it is currently 0.8m along then 0.4m up, the extra step which is basically just a slab of concrete will make each step 0.4m along and 0.2m up). Then they just bolt on the crush barriers. 

The most complicated bit is the foundations, are they strong enough to hold near enough double the amount of people? But the older stands which have been converted to seating have been terraces already in the past and the newer structures should have been made strong enough. But no, the vomitories can stay the same, they don't need to be changed. In some much older stadiums perhaps the concourses behind might need to be widened to allow for the extra capacity but for most it will be fine. And the changes to the rake of the stand wont be a problem at most stadia, why would it be? Remember it will be the lower tiers that are made into terraces. For example if they converted the lower tiers of the Etihad or the Emirates, the rake would be fine. The difficulties would come at somewhere like Wigan where all the stands are steep, but it would still be fine, you'd just need to put more frequent barriers.


----------



## matthemod

Excuse me if I'm not going to take engineering and financial implications of this situation by someone who has as much knowledge of the situation as I do. Simply stating that simple actions could be taken is not enough evidence to support your claim it could be done relatively cheaply.

When a new stand is due to be constructed, I believe the protocol is the club has to declare the intended capacity of the stand when in the planning phase, in order to receive planning permission from the local council, and as a result cannot attendance cannot exceed that number. Simply stating that you could bolt on rails and assuming most stands could be easily renovated is just plain wrong as most modern stands are built with a capacity in mind (excluding old stands renovated from former terraces), the vomitories, the fire exits, the toilets, even the concessions would all have been built according to the original stated capacity. 

I'm not saying it would perhaps be completely impossible to renovate existing stands to accommodate safe standing, nor would it be necessarily expensive to do so, just that it would surely be a case by case basis, depending on the stands in question. Not to mention the amount of legal wrangling that would be needed.


----------



## Leedsrule

I understand what youre saying, but I design stadiums, and ive read countless guides on building stadia such as the green guide, so I know what the laws are regarding the vomitaries and stuff, and how terraces are built and how their capacity is calculated ect. Ill use leverkusen as an example. This summer they are moving the standing section from a corner to the bottom at one end. If out was that hard to do, I'm sure they wouldnt bother, but the fact is it pretty much is as simple as swiching seats with concrete and steel barriers. you're right it would probably need planning permission but thats not a particularly big deal (except I did read somewhere that arsenal couldnt expand due to the infastructure around the stadium). Yes it would need to be done on a case by case basis, but I doubt there would be many legal battles, as it isn't really negatively affecting anyone.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> No real details yet, but Ebbsfleet United have a new owner who mentions in the article below about building a stadium and the desire to reach the Football League:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gravesendreporter.co.uk/...it_s_all_change_at_ebbsfleet_united_1_2225473
> 
> Current stadium:


Just to add that I found this, but I'm not sure how recent it is:


----------



## RMB2007

> *Bath's Rec redevelopment hopes receive a boost
> 
> Bath's attempts to redevelop their stadium have been given a boost.
> 
> The Charity Commission has granted the Recreation Ground Trust the power to make a decision over the granting of a new lease to the club.
> 
> Bath are seeking the lease so they can redevelop the stadium to Premiership Rugby standards.*
> 
> David Dixon, chair of the trustees, said: "The legal issues surrounding the Rec were difficult and complex, so we are delighted to get to this point."
> 
> The Charity Commission took the decision after a trust scheme outlining proposed changes to the ground, which was declared by the High Court to be a charitable trust with the council as sole trustee, received support from 87% of the public who took part in a consultation in November.
> 
> *Under the scheme, there will be a new trustee body, of at least seven people, which will have the power to grant a new lease to the rugby club on the land it currently occupies, together with some additional land.*
> 
> Previously, it was the commission itself which had the power to make a decision over the ground's future.
> 
> Dixon, a Bath & North East Somerset Council member, said, "As a result of this decision by the Charity Commission, we can now move forwards to achieve the outcomes which hold an overwhelming majority of public support.
> 
> "With the trust's finances more secure, we can now plan with more certainty the future of this wonderful recreational facility for the people right in the heart of Bath."
> 
> *Under the scheme, any new arena would have stands on three sides. A temporary East Stand would be erected for the playing season and removed during the summer.
> 
> Replacement land would be received by the trust from the rugby club as compensation for the additional land that it occupied at the Rec.*
> 
> Neil Robertson, the Charity Commission officer who reviewed the scheme, has ruled any agreement with the rugby club must include a covenant to the effect that the club minimises disruption to local residents and to the users of the trust.
> 
> Robertson said: "I consider that the revised scheme has significant advantages to the charity and enables the new trustees to resolve the longstanding problems at The Rec."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/rugby-union/22863571


----------



## RMB2007

> *A legal document over the new Sainsbury’s store at the Memorial Stadium in Horfield has been signed - opening the way for work on the new Rovers’ stadium to start in September.*
> 
> The document is called a Section 106 agreement and legally binds the developers to improvement works as part of the planning consent.
> 
> *If there are no legal challenges within the next three months, construction work can get underway with a view to finishing the new stadium in time for the 2015/16 season.*


http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Rovers...-Sainsbury-s/story-19261519-detail/story.html


----------



## Leedsrule

Nothin' too amazing, but worth posting. 




> *Mansfield Town: Six-figure sum for One Call Stadium*
> Mansfield Town have invested £148,000 so the One Call Stadium is eligible for the Football League next season.
> 
> *The money will be spent on new floodlights, new dressing rooms and improving training facilities. *
> 
> But the Bishop Street Stand, which houses the camera gantry, will not be reopened to the public.
> 
> The club website said: "The Bishop Street Stand will stay as it is for the new campaign, with money instead being spent on other resources."
> 
> Mansfield have purchased land for a new training facility in Pleasley and so Spider Park will no longer be used.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22905605


I hate Mansfield. hno:


----------



## Harry1990

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/rugby-union/22863571


So have bath decided to redevelop The Rec now last i heard they was looking at a new ground, maybe owner has realized it either costs too much or maybe problems with planning permission, this really has been dragging on far too long and IMO opinion while they have a temporary stand it looks a bit amateur, and be interesting to see what kind of capacity they get as when he brought the club a few years ago he said he wanted a new ground with capacity of 20-25 thousand with a standing area ?Cant see how there going to get that at The Rec


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Yes, they already have planning permission to build a new 5,000 capacity East Stand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it is now:


Update:



> *Building a new East Stand at Vicarage Road Stadium is not completely dependent on promotion to the Premier League and could be completed in the Championship if it doesn't jeopardise the club financially, according to Watford’s chief executive.*
> 
> The East Stand has been closed to the public since 2008 due to safety concerns and the roof of half of the stand was taken down a few years ago.
> 
> Shortly after his arrival last summer, chief executive Scott Duxbury said a new stand would be built if the Hornets secured promotion to the Premier League or when the average attendance reached around 15,000.
> 
> The Hornets’ failure to win the play-off final means they remain in the Championship and the average attendance for last season in all competitions was 12,941.
> 
> When asked if that meant the East Stand would not be built this season, Duxbury replied: “It goes back to the way we’re running the club. We need to be self-sufficient, we need to be prudent and grow sensibly and not make decisions that could jeopardise the future of the club.
> 
> *“So if we’re promoted it makes absolute commercial sense – not least because we’ll have the finances to do it but clearly the demand for an East Stand would be there.
> 
> “That said, I’m not just waiting for promotion. We’ve found a really good partner in Centerplate that allows us to do the South-West Corner development on terms that are beneficial to the club. It allows us to increase the revenue but won’t jeopardise the financial stability of the club, so I want to find a similar partner [for the East Stand].
> 
> “If I can find a partner that will allow me to develop the stand in the Championship that will be on financial terms that doesn’t jeopardise the club then of course we will do it. And continuing that dialogue we’ll see where we get to. I can’t make any promises but I’m not just waiting for promotion.*


http://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/sp...486702.East_Stand_development_partner_sought/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> This build is so stupidly slow. hno:
> 
> http://www.hayesandyeadingunited.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1217


It's looking highly likely that Hayes & Yeading will be ground-sharing again. The link below tells you how unhappy their fans are, so another club that's in crisis after endless false promises and a stadium that's still far from being completed. Total shambles, but that seems to be the norm now for many clubs:

http://www.hayesandyeadingunited.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1243


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> It's looking highly likely that Hayes & Yeading will be ground-sharing again. The link below tells you how unhappy their fans are, so another club that's in crisis after endless false promises and a stadium that's still far from being completed. Total shambles, but that seems to be the norm now for many clubs:
> 
> http://www.hayesandyeadingunited.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1243


Apparently they'll be coming back to us for the start of next season:

http://nonleague.pitchero.com/news/conference-no-to-hayes-yeading-23207/


----------



## RMB2007

Harry1990 said:


> So have bath decided to redevelop The Rec now last i heard they was looking at a new ground, maybe owner has realized it either costs too much or maybe problems with planning permission, this really has been dragging on far too long and IMO opinion while they have a temporary stand it looks a bit amateur, and be interesting to see what kind of capacity they get as when he brought the club a few years ago he said he wanted a new ground with capacity of 20-25 thousand with a standing area ?Cant see how there going to get that at The Rec


More info:

The proposal put forward by the Trust:



Proposed layout:



Bath say there are still a couple of issues to be resolved before they can show any design proposals, and they'll carry out a consultation programme before making an application for planning permission.


----------



## RMB2007

> *Ebbsfleet to spend £100,000 on refurbishing stadium
> 
> Two new roofs and general refurbishment to take place at Stonebridge Road.*
> 
> Work is set to start on refurbishing Ebbsfleet United’s Stonebridge Road home with £100,000 set to be spent by the new owners.
> 
> The Conference South side were taken over by Kuwaiti investment group KEH Sports Ltd last month paving the way for new players, a new manager in former Dover Athletic coach Steve Brown, work on the pitch, and now the stadium.
> 
> The club will spend £100,000 on replacing the two roofs on the Plough End and the Liam Daish Stand while working on tidying up other areas of the ground.
> 
> Club director Stuart Butler-Gallie said: “We recognise that the general condition of the stadium is very poor and if we want to attract fans back to the club it is essential that significant improvements are made before the start of the new season. Our plan is to renew the two roofs on the Plough End and Liam Daish stands and to generally refurbish all areas of the stadium.
> 
> *“This will enable us to progress discussions with Gravesham Council on the future development of Stonebridge Road and understand the impact of other development proposals for the area and any implications that may or may not have for the club – without having the added pressure of subjecting our supporters to leaking roofs and sub-standard facilities whilst these discussions continue.
> 
> “I would stress that the council have been very supportive of the new club ownership.”*


http://www.kentnews.co.uk/sport/ebbsfleet_to_spend_100_000_on_refurbishing_stadium_1_2238936


----------



## RMB2007

More delays for York's new community stadium due to great crested newts. Great crested newts have full legal protection under UK law, so it's an offence to kill, injure, capture or destroy their habitat. 



> New delay for York's stadium project
> 
> YORK'S community stadium project has been hit by a fresh delay - and it will now almost certainly not be completed until the start of 2016.
> 
> The 6,000-seater ground at Monks Cross, which will house York City FC and York City Knights, was originally expected to be ready for the start of the 2014/15 football season, but this was later pushed back a year.
> 
> The Press can today reveal the stadium is now scheduled for completion in January 2016, rather than the previous summer as planned. City of York Council said the discovery earlier this year of protected great crested newts which held up the start of work on a neighbouring £90 million shopping complex - which will release funding for the sports facilities - has had a "knock-on" effect for the sporting venue.


http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/10492217.New_delay_for_York_s_stadium_project/


----------



## RMB2007

Bristol City's plan to redevelop Ashton Gate if their new stadium fails to happen (decision on that is expected later this year):























































PDF file with more info can be found below:

http://www.bristolrugby.co.uk/asset...ile/ashton-gate-consultation-plans-181321.pdf


----------



## RMB2007

Looking at the City forum, it's certainly getting some negative reviews. Love the design for the Ashton Vale stadium, whilst the alternative is fairly naff and limits City from what they can do now and in the long-term future. Grrr, bloody nimbies and their desire to stop Bristol from moving forward with a truly fantastic stadium.


----------



## RMB2007

Bigger renders of the Ashton Gate redevelopment project. Seems like there's a roof support pillar in the Dolman Stand. hno:


----------



## RMB2007

*Portsmouth*

If approved there will be some small changes that fans would see, whilst the majority of the money would be kept in an account for when the club plans its phased redevelopment of Fratton Park:



> Pompey plan Tesco deal
> 
> *Pompey have signed a deal with Tesco for a supermarket next to Fratton Park.
> *
> *The club says the 5,500 sq metre development, which needs council approval, would enable it to make ‘significant improvements’ for fans.*
> 
> *Pompey say among the immediate benefits would be car and coach parking on land adjacent to the North Stand, via Anson Road, a dedicated media area for TV vehicles and journalists, new pedestrian access to the club via Fratton Way and Anson Road and improved facilities for disabled fans*
> 
> The proposals were outlined to Portsmouth City Council yesterday by Pompey, development company Point Estates, and Tesco, which says the new supermarket would create 300 jobs.
> 
> Pompey say club directors and Point Estates, the company of the club’s strategic property partner Stuart Robinson, have been working in partnership for several months on a planning application that would see significant improvements to the facilities at the club.
> 
> A club spokesman said: ‘The stadium enhancements include the provision of a dedicated car park (which the club does not have at present) together with a new food court and supporters’ amenity area.
> 
> ‘The financing and provision of these improvement works will be secured from a capital sum to the club which will be funded through Point Estates securing planning permission to develop a new Tesco supermarket and petrol station on the land which it owns adjacent to the club. The new Tesco store would create in the region of 300 new jobs.
> 
> Stuart Robinson of Point Estates said: ‘We have been working on these plans for a number of months in partnership with the football club and were delighted to set them out to the Council yesterday. Our discussions with the Club have allowed us to find out how we can help them develop and improve the club and its facilities. Investment in the club is a key expectation of the Council from developments in this area of the city.
> 
> ‘The delivery of a new quality supermarket operated by Tesco, the creation of jobs and significant improvements to the club make this, we believe, a win-win situation. I’d invite anyone interested in this proposal to come along and have a look at the plans and let us know what they think.’
> 
> Pompey chairman Iain McInnes said: ‘We welcome these plans and hope they will be supported by the council and local community.
> 
> ‘They represent a significant investment, not only in the Club’s infrastructure, helping us meet our operational requirements before the new Season, but more importantly provide funding towards delivering our future vision of the club. Following on from the great news from the High Court this is a fantastic boost to the club, its supporters and players. We wish the project every success.
> 
> ‘We are fully behind this scheme. If the development gets planning consent the club will receive substantial financial investment.
> 
> ‘In the short-term, some of that money will enable us to address a back-log of legacy planned maintenance and safety issues with Fratton Park, to ensure it is fully operational next season.
> 
> ‘We are also looking at some other improvements to make the match-day experience inside and outside the ground much better, particularly providing more comfortable and befitting facilities for disabled supporters.
> 
> *‘The majority of the money we receive however will be put into a ring-fenced account to be used to help kick-start our fund for improvements to the stadium. The club is well aware of the need to improve the Stadium’s facilities if we are to fulfil our potential as a club.*
> 
> *‘In the next 12 months we will separately be undertaking a feasibility study to explore ways we can finance a phased re-development of Fratton Park. This is a project of the highest priority for the Board and the fans.　*
> 
> ‘To achieve it will require realistic, measurable timescales, communicated effectively and aggressively pursued. The money we will receive from Point Estates will give us a solid platform for the short term improvements and to begin the search for other sources of funding to finally deliver the improved facilities our fans deserve.’
> 
> Point Estates said that before the plans are submitted they are holding pre-submission public consultation events next week. They are at the Victory Bar at Fratton Park on Friday July 5 (10.00am – 6.00pm) and on Saturday July 6 (10.00am- 3.00pm)


http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/sport/pompey/pompey-plan-tesco-deal-1-5228525


----------



## RMB2007

The Hive, Barnet. From Mikel Bee on the Barnet forum:




























http://www.onlybarnet.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5329&start=510#p82142


----------



## RMB2007

> *Tesco plans won’t halt Fratton Park rotation say Pompey
> 
> POMPEY say Fratton Park could still be rotated in the future, despite plans announced to build a Tesco store next to the ground.*
> 
> The plans were announced yesterday alongside the club, Tesco, and Stuart Robinson’s development company Point Estates.
> 
> The supermarket would be built behind the Fratton end, which means that initial plans announced a number of years ago to rotate the pitch on land at the back of the north stand, could still go ahead.
> 
> Mark Catlin, chief executive of Pompey, said: ‘Everything will need to be looked at but the club does deserve to have the best stadium with the best money we can afford.
> 
> ‘If it’s viable as a business model then we will do it. We want to have a stadium that our fans can be proud of. That’s vital for us.
> 
> ‘We have got to have a stadium that can work 24 hours a day, seven days a week and bring in revenue for the club.
> 
> ‘This doesn’t stop us rotating in the future - it actually gives us more scope to do that.
> 
> ‘All options are on the table and we will look at that.’


http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/sport/p...lt-fratton-park-rotation-say-pompey-1-5234811


----------



## RMB2007

Old seats at Motorpoint Arena (Sheffield) being removed ready for the new ones:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Update regarding the new Derby velodrome/arena. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theconstructionindex.co.uk/news/view/derby-arena-breaks-ground
> 
> 
> 
> More images here:
> 
> http://www.derby.gov.uk/leisure-and-culture/sports-clubs-and-centres/leisure-strategy/


Update on the above. From Andy Dickinson on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnosgrove/9196809026/


----------



## 3SPIRES

> *Northampton Football Club agrees Sixfields redevelopment deal*
> 
> Northampton Town Football Club has agreed a deal with the local council that will see a multi-million pound redevelopment of its Sixfields Stadium.
> 
> Northampton Borough Council has promised to lend the club £12m for the work, which would see capacity increase by 2,000, to about 10,000.
> 
> A new East Stand would be built, along with a hotel and conference centre.
> 
> Plans are expected to be submitted in the autumn, with work on the stadium due to be completed by next summer.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-23168498


----------



## RMB2007

Latest regrading Southend's new stadium. From their forum:



> Full interview in today's Echo, but RM states he hopes work will start within 4 months and has to begin this year. He also confirms that Southend Council will get no money at all until the retail side of the development starts and it is that which will fund the development of the second phase of the stadium. (the 4th stand)
> 
> Very risky move by the council IMO.


http://www.shrimperzone.com/vb/show...onths-I-hope&p=1542872&viewfull=1#post1542872



> Progress will apparently be as follows:
> 
> Oct/Nov 2013 application for 4th stand submitted.
> 
> By Dec 2013 Work on Stadium begins.
> 
> By Dec 2013 Sales of Prospects, Boots and Laces, St Mary's Court and shops goes through.
> 
> Early 2014 Approval of 4th stand.
> 
> 2014 Work of replacement of St Mary's Court flats before the existing blocks are demolished.
> 
> 2014/15 Once 3 sided thing and new St Mary's block built Sainsburys can develop their new store.
> 
> Zilch about the retail side which is apparently funding the 4th side at all. What happens and who is going to fund that once we are off Roots Hall and we are in the 3 sided thing. Us and the council could be screwed..
> 
> Of course asking for planning for the 4th side is all very well and looks good to the public. No mention of the Hotel idea anymore.


http://www.shrimperzone.com/vb/show...onths-I-hope&p=1542877&viewfull=1#post1542877


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> This is a rare thing to happen. Forest Green Rovers are converting this all-seater stand (see pic below) into a all-standing one for their supporters:
> 
> 
> 
> More info can be found in the link below:
> 
> http://www.forestgreenroversfc.com/news/first-team-news/2013/rovers-fans-to-swap-ends-this-season


Update. From Lady Magpie on the FGR forum:



http://forum.fgrfc.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=27061&start=80#p367891


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Bournemouth update:
> 
> *CHERRIES are set to erect a temporary stand at Dean Court – with attendances determining whether the club will build a new permanent facility.*
> 
> Chairman Eddie Mitchell confirmed the proposal had been discussed and rubber-stamped at a board meeting earlier this week.
> 
> *The structure will accommodate approaching 3,000 seats and is expected to be in place for the first game of the new season in early August.*
> 
> And a decision on whether the new stand will house home or away supporters will be made following further consultation with team manager Eddie Howe.
> 
> *Should attendances increase significantly following Cherries’ promotion to the Championship, the club would then reconsider plans to build a permanent stand.
> 
> Original proposals to replicate the North Stand at the empty end of the stadium have been shelved in favour of building a bigger facility, should demand warrant it.*
> 
> http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/sp...on_reached_on_temporary_stand_for_Dean_Court/


Update. From @ColinJByrne:


----------



## stoutekont

Will Liverpool FC have a new stadium soon?


----------



## RMB2007

^^

Nope, they plan to redevelop their current stadium:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=210414


----------



## RMB2007

*Barnet, The Hive*



















More images in the link below:

http://www.barnetfc.com/news/article/the-hive-update-july-910261.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

What a farce. hno:





> HAYES & Yeading will NOT start the season at the Sharda Glass Community Stadium, the Gazette can reveal.
> 
> United had been hoping to move into their new home in Beaconsfield Road in Hayes for the start of the 2013-14 campaign and repeatedly insisted the ground would be ready for action.
> 
> An extension to their groundshare arrangement with Woking was arranged in March to ensure the club was still eligible for league membership for the forthcoming campaign.
> 
> Hayes & Yeading had previously maintained that the Sharda would be in a position to comply with ground grading regulations this month, however the club has now admitted defeat.
> 
> Contact was made with Woking officials at the start of the week to confirm United’s intention to start playing at Kingfield for a third season.
> 
> Woking operations director Peter Jordan told the Gazette: “They are playing their first games at Woking. We don’t know how many [games they will play at Kingfield] but we have signed an agreement with them and the Football Conference which allows them to play all of their games here if they need to.
> 
> “I would definitely say that they will be at least playing their August games here. We had that confirmed yesterday (Monday).
> 
> “There was contact between the two clubs.
> 
> “We can’t say how many games they will play because we don’t know when their pitch will be ready but certainly their first few games will be played at Woking.
> 
> “It’s an open invitation to them, if they need to play here then they’re most welcome.”
> 
> Despite attempts to contact the club, Hayes & Yeading were unavailable for comment at the time of going to press.


http://www.uxbridgegazette.co.uk/we...season-at-woking-s-kingfield-113046-33591356/


----------



## Leedsrule

I thought someone had already mentioned that? Maybe not. Yeah theyll be sharing with us for at least another few months. Some fans think the financial benifits outweigh the drawbacks but personally I think the cost to our pitch which affects the way we play is worse.


----------



## RMB2007

Hull KR's new North Stand:


----------



## RMB2007

Bornemouth's temporary stand. From @afcbournemouth:



Loads of images in the link below showing the work done at Ebbsfleet United's stadium before the start of the season:

http://ebbsfleetunited.co.uk/home/?p=9464


----------



## RMB2007

Update on Featherstone Rovers' expansion which is reusing two stands from Scarborough's old ground:

Image from June:



And one from July:



Pitch will eventually be extended, hence the big gap at the moment.


----------



## natasini

I'm proud of Emirates Stadium, London!!!


----------



## RMB2007

> *Saracens to further redevelop Allianz Park
> 
> Saracens rugby club already planning to further redevelop new £24m North London stadium, Allianz Park*
> 
> Saracens rugby club have said they plan to further redevelop their new North London home, Allianz Park. At the official opening of the stadium's conference and events facilities Ed Griffiths, chief executive at the Aviva Premiership's current leading club, confirmed they will look to add another new stand as soon as the success of the existing facilities can be judged, with planning permission likely to be sought next year.


http://www.citmagazine.com/article/1177560/saracens-further-redevelop-allianz-park

Only a rumour on their forum, but the plan could involve replacing the West Stand with another stand like the East Stand:

*West Stand*










*East Stand*


----------



## RMB2007

New stand for Boreham Wood F.C.:





















Cost of the stand is estimated to be £330,500:


----------



## Vandoren

I know that many forumers here will disagree with me but actually there is no much difference in technology between co-called "temporary" stand and others.


----------



## RMB2007

From the Bournemouth forum:



















http://www.bournemouth.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=58486&start=1

It's certainly superior to the temporary stands that Crawley and Bristol Rovers have, and hopefully will prove successful enough that the club will eventually build a bigger permanent stand in its place. Oh, they've leased the stand for 2 years, plus it needs to be 50% full across the season to be financially viable.


----------



## RMB2007

Bournemouth's temporary stand is pretty much finished, plus they've also built an extension for the club shop. From @matthewoffice:


----------



## RMB2007

> Durham Cricket Club will invest £1.2 million in an effort to improve the Chester-le-Street ground.
> 
> The North East Local Enterprise Partnership’s (LEP) Investment Fund is reportedly funding the project through a hefty loan. The project will increase the permanent seating capacity to 15,000.
> 
> *David Lane, a board member of the LEP, said: ”The £1.2million of funding from the North East Investment Fund means new permanent seating has been bought and installed in time for an outstanding summer at the ground.”*
> 
> David Harker, Durham County Cricket Club chief executive added: ”The new seating is central to Durham’s success in hosting international events. We’re delighted at the speed the seating has been put in place and at the difference it makes to the ground. The North East LEP’s investment fund was ideal for us, and the North East LEP moved quickly to provide strategically important funding within a tight timescale.”


http://www.sportskeeda.com/2013/07/...b-spends-1-2-million-on-stadium-improvements/


----------



## CharlieP

RMB2007 said:


> Hull KR's new North Stand:


They misspelt Rervers.


----------



## RMB2007

*Barnet, The Hive*

Credit to Alasdair Ross for the images below:














































Link to Alasdair's blog:

http://portmanroadtothesansiro.blogspot.com/2013/07/hive-of-activity.html


----------



## RMB2007

London Road (Peterborough United) moves a step closer to becoming an all-seater stadium. hno:



> It`s been a long drawn out affair between Posh and the City Council but a deal has been agreed and signed by the two parties. However, one part of the public report still needs the nod from council members at an extraordinary meeting due to take place next Wednesday [31st July].
> 
> *The recommendation from the council leader, Marco Cereste, is for the Council to approve the allocation of £1 million in the annual budget to enable the retrofitting or redevelopment of the London Road terrace at the Peterborough United football ground in order to provide an all-seater stadium.
> 
> London Road will only be redeveloped if Posh could provide additional funds to supplement the £1 million otherwise it will only be refurbished but this would include seating thus allowing the club to be able to play Championship football in an all-seater ground, as per Football League regulations, should they get promoted.*
> 
> All the other details including the redevelopment of Moys End and rent has already been agreed and a deal signed.


http://www.peterborough.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=325908


----------



## RMB2007

*MK Dons*












> Supporters attending tonight’s game against Rayo Vallecano will see railings have been put into place on the Upper Tier with padded box seats, similar to those in the Lower Tier, due to be installed from late August.
> 
> *The Upper Tier will be open for a number of test events during the early part of the season, but is likely to remain closed unless demand exceeds the Lower Tier’s capacity. stadiummk’s capacity will rise to 30,700.
> 
> Three of the four Big Screens are now complete with work set to finish on the fourth and final screen in time for the new Sky Bet League 1 season. stadiummk will be the only sports venue in the country with four screens.*
> 
> Elsewhere, work on the Arena is ongoing with it set to open by November. The Arena’s Level 1 balcony bar will provide an extension to the Cowshed Bar for home supporters with seating, TVs and an extended food range pre match.
> 
> Plans are also in place to extend the hugely successful DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel from the West Stand to create a 360 degree hotel around the stadium. The DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel will see bedroom numbers rise from 127 to 302. The first phase of this development will be 49 rooms on the south side of the stadium and is expected to be complete by early 2014.


http://www.mkdons.com/news/article/gallery-upper-tier-941339.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

*Derby Velodrome*

From Andy Dickinson on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnosgrove/9358805584/


----------



## Darloeye

^^^^ WOW Its getting build fast.


----------



## C F Looprevil

CharlieP said:


> They misspelt Rervers.


I know, terrible aint it....... Not as bad as some though, look at Bratford, loads of people put a D in the middle! Unbelievable eh?!!:lol:


----------



## RMB2007

From the MKDSA site:




























Loads more images of the work in the upper tier can be found in the link below:

http://www.mkdsa.co.uk/index.php/news/1560-exclusive-photographs-of-stadium-mk


----------



## MarkJF

Nice ground, I visited before the expansion for an FA cup game, but the "Dons" picked out in the seating is beginning to look sillier with every year.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> London Road (Peterborough United) moves a step closer to becoming an all-seater stadium. hno:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.peterborough.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=325908


Update. :down:



> *Plans to spend £1 million upgrading part of Peterborough United's stadium have been approved.
> 
> In a meeting last night (Wednesday 31 July), councillors agreed to spend an additional £1 million retrofitting the London Road terrace to an all-seater stand.
> 
> The decision means that the total investment is now in place to redevelop the Peterborough United ground into an all-seater community stadium including a skills centre.*
> 
> Councillor Marco Cereste, Leader of Peterborough City Council, said: "This is not just a good deal for the football club, this is a good deal for the council, its taxpayers and for Peterborough.
> 
> "Once the project is complete we will have a fantastic all-seater community stadium and skills centre which will benefit the football club and the wider city.
> 
> The skills centre, which will form part of the new Moy's End stand, will provide vocational training for young people in areas such as electronics and plumbing, as well as apprenticeships and undergraduate and postgraduate courses. The skills centre is vitally important as it will ensure our young people are highly skilled when entering the world of work.
> 
> "The agreement with Peterborough United also supports our aim of maintaining a professional footballing presence in the city and ensures that the club is able to play matches at the ground regardless of which league it sits. The new community stadium will also be a key part of the wider South Bank regeneration project, which includes the nearby Vista housing development.
> 
> "I look forward to work to starting on site in the autumn."
> 
> The decision taken by Council will be followed by a series of Executive Decisions signed by the Leader of the Council which will enable works to commence on site for the construction of the new stadium.
> 
> Bob Symns, Chief Executive of Peterborough United Football Club, said:
> 
> "I am delighted that Council has approved this additional investment in the football ground.
> 
> "This is great news for the fans who will be able to watch their team play in fantastic new stands.
> 
> "It is also great news for residents of the wider city, who will benefit from the addition of the skills centre and the financial and community benefits that a successful and prosperous club brings to our city."


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...mIC4Dw&usg=AFQjCNFIgKU00LUZXLhdAH0T7Gz4u6Iszg


----------



## RMB2007

Ashton Gate redevelopment documents now online. Type in the code below into the search part:

13/03517/F

http://planningonline.bristol.gov.u...earch.do?action=simple&searchType=Application


----------



## RMB2007

Some images from the above plans:


----------



## C F Looprevil

Is it me or is it a bit Stoke City?

Don't get me wrong, I like it.....


----------



## RMB2007

C F Looprevil said:


> *Is it me or is it a bit Stoke City?*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like it.....


Yeah. I'm not a massive fan of it, but that's probably 'cause I really love the Ashton Vale stadium plan. I so want that to happen, rather than this compromise.


----------



## RMB2007

> *Watford FC's plans to build a new East Stand at Vicarage Road Stadium moved a step closer this week as a proposed demolition notice was posted outside the ground.
> 
> The notice shows the club is seeking to demolish the main East Stand structure, which ends at the players' tunnel.
> 
> The media centre, former supporters club building, toilet block and most of the terracing to the left of the main building will be demolished.*
> 
> The concrete structure to the right of the main stand, which houses the players’ changing rooms and tunnel, will remain but the roof will be removed as well as some of the terrace area at the front of that section.
> 
> *The application is still pending consideration by Watford Borough Council and the club has indicated it hopes to begin the demolition on August 19 and expects work to be completed by September 30.*
> 
> The club’s application confirms the demolition work is “in preparation for construction of a new structure”


http://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/news/10600093.Watford_FC_s_East_Stand_a_step_closer/


----------



## Harry1990

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.citmagazine.com/article/1177560/saracens-further-redevelop-allianz-park
> 
> Only a rumour on their forum, but the plan could involve replacing the West Stand with another stand like the East Stand:
> 
> *West Stand*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *East Stand*


RMB how much would a new stand add to Capacity ? was madness starting at 10 in the first place smallest ground in the league for a team in the top 4, and that does well in Europe. still gotta be one of the most hideous grounds in England


----------



## RMB2007

Harry1990 said:


> RMB how much would a new stand add to Capacity ? was madness starting at 10 in the first place smallest ground in the league for a team in the top 4, and that does well in Europe. still gotta be one of the most hideous grounds in England


On their forum they suggest that replacing the West Stand with a copy of the East Stand would only add 1,600, so the capacity would then be 11,600.


----------



## Andy-i

Harry1990 said:


> RMB how much would a new stand add to Capacity ? *was madness starting at 10 in the first place smallest ground in the league for a team in the top 4, and that does well in Europe.* still gotta be one of the most hideous grounds in England


They would of struggled to get planning permission for a big development, due to access and parking etc.

They went for a softly softly approach. Get the development approved first, build it then try to expand.

Also their crowds at Watford were pitiful, so probably didn't want to go too big before they knew they could fill it every week.


----------



## mckeenan

C F Looprevil said:


> Is it me or is it a bit Stoke City?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like it.....


I like it too. It's a kind of modernished Archibald Leitch style. I'm glad that still there are classic styled new stadiums, there's to much UFO like stadiums out there.


----------



## RMB2007

*Barnet, The Hive*

Great vid showing behind the scenes of The Hive:






In September (when the council meets to decide on the plans) they'll know if the South Stand from Underhill can moved to the The Hive for next season, and other additions such as the corporate area behind the new West Stand can be added.


----------



## George Costanza

mckeenan said:


> I like it too. It's a kind of modernished Archibald Leitch style. I'm glad that still there are classic styled new stadiums, there's to much UFO like stadiums out there.


There a very few as you say 'UFO' style stadiums in Britain, mostly dull lego style uninspiring constructions e.g Reading, Hull, Derby, etc,etc...I understand that unlike most new stadiums going up in France, Brazil, and Russia, needed a successful bid for a major competition to get funding for these ambitious projects and do not just rely on the clubs own finances to be built. 
The matchday experience inside these modern new stadiums in England for the local supporters are first class. Moreover I can understand that they also do not want to overextend themselves going for an overambitious designs with too high capacities such as Doncaster seemed to have done with their redevelopment. 
But here's the rub... FIFA and UEFA seem to demand new exciting UFO designs incorporated into bid proposals for either the Euro's or World Cup. The fact that London put forward a brand new purpose built 80,000 capacity athletics stadium as opposed to Paris 60k existing Stade de France helped to sway the decision of the IOC. 
It is not up to local football clubs to wow these corrupt organisations with impressive architectural pyrotechnics. The FA should decide on a strategy to win the right to host a major tournament. Personally i'd go for the Euros first with club stadiums that need redevelopment that could take the extra capacity.


----------



## RMB2007

Yeah, we'll see:



> *Hayes & Yeading target Christmas for stadium move
> *
> *TONY O’Driscoll has set himself a target of Christmas to get Hayes & Yeading’s Sharda Glass Community Stadium ready. O’Driscoll is the new chairman at Beaconsfield Road following Derek Goodall’s decision to step down from the role.*
> 
> His first big task is to address the club’s ground situation, with supporters becoming increasingly disgruntled. The Gazette exclusively revealed United will begin the season back at Woking’s Kingfield Stadium after failing to get the Sharda up to code.
> 
> O’Driscoll sympathises with the fans and has told the Hayes & Yeading faithful he has made getting the new stadium ready his top priority. *He told the Gazette: “The first thing is to get the stand built, not necessarily completed, but just so that we can go back and play in the ground and start earning some money. It’s starting to shape up. I know it’s been a slow process, but it’s starting to look good now.*
> 
> *“I’ve spoken to the builders and I’ve asked them to prioritise certain things so that we can get back in there. In my own mind, I’m giving us a target of Christmas to try and get us back in there. I think that’s realistic.* “I do feel for the supporters who have to travel to Woking. We do as well, and every game feels like an away game. Trying to go round the M25 is horrendous and we have to play on Sundays sometimes too.
> 
> “I can understand why supporters stay away and the ones that do, God bless them, I think they do ever so well. My aim, straight away, is to push this on and get us to a stage where we can start to play our home games at home. “All I will say to the fans is please be patient. We’re moving in the right direction. I know it’s been slow and they’ve been frustrated but hopefully they will see the fruits of it by Christmas.
> 
> “I will get that place up and ready for us to play home games in as soon as possible. We’ll have a lovely pitch and we’ve got a full-time groundsman starting from the beginning of August.” O’Driscoll, who has previously held the position of manager and director of football at Hayes & Yeading, believes there is huge scope for his club to progress.


http://www.uxbridgegazette.co.uk/we...t-christmas-for-stadium-move-113046-33700989/


----------



## Laurence2011

Flew over Allianz park the other day coming into Heathrow and it really does look just so pants haha


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol Rovers *

The supermarket part of the deal could be facing a judicial review, which would obviously delay the the new stadium for Rovers as that's where the majority of the money is coming from in order to build it. 



> *Bristol Rovers' move to Frenchay hit by judicial review warning
> 
> Bristol Rovers' plans to move from the Memorial Stadium to a new ground in Frenchay could be challenged in court.*
> 
> BBC Bristol's Robin Markwell says an anonymous party is considering seeking judicial review of the planning consent granted for the Memorial Stadium.
> 
> In January, councillors gave permission for the club's current home to be turned into a Sainsbury's supermarket.
> 
> But now Bristol City Council has been served with a formal notice of intent for judicial review of that decision.
> 
> 'High Court scrutiny'
> 
> A council spokesman confirmed it was aware someone was potentially seeking to "challenge the legitimacy" of its decision in relation to the Memorial Ground site.
> 
> "To our knowledge this challenge is not at the stage of a judicial review, but we have received a notice of intent, which was handled by our lawyers as a matter of routine," he said.
> 
> "Of course we will vigorously defend any such challenge, and are confident in our position, but will not give a running commentary on these matters."
> 
> Mr Markwell said the identity of the individual or group behind the review "wants to stay anonymous at this stage" and had not definitely decided to proceed.
> 
> "It could mean that the council's decision-making process is once again subject to scrutiny by a High Court judge," he added.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-23641488


----------



## RMB2007

*Northampton Town *



> *Plans for the redevelopment of Sixfields could go on display within the next “10 to 14 days”, with Northampton Town bosses set to apply for planning permission inside the next month.*
> 
> Speaking today, Cobblers chairman, David Cardoza, said the club was still finishing the “heads of terms” with Northampton Borough Council.
> 
> Once that hurdle is negotiated, he said the club would be in a position to release plans for the redevelopment of Sixfields and to then apply for formal permission to begin the work.
> 
> Last month, The Chronicle & Echo exclusively revealed a deal to invest £12 million in the redevelopment of the Sixfields Stadium has been put together by Northampton Borough Council and Northampton Town FC.
> 
> The plans will see the authority lend the Cobblers up to £12 million to expand the East and West stands at Sixfields and create a range of new facilities at the ground, including a conference centre, 100-room hotel, a gym and offices.
> 
> Speaking today, Mr Cardoza (pictured) said: “We are just finishing the heads of terms with the council, which should be agreed by the end of this month. If not it will be the first couple of days in September.
> 
> “We are also running plans for the new stadium alongside that and once we have got the heads of terms signed we will put in for planning permission for the new stadium very soon after that.
> 
> “Basically plans will be ready within the next couple of weeks, obviously everyone can see those, and hopefully, fingers crossed, the planning will go in for the beginning to the middle of September.”
> 
> *The first stage in the redevelopment of the Sixfields area will see the football stadium expanded to a capacity of about 10,000.
> 
> Later work will see a hotel and a conference centre built next to the ground and 300 new houses built on land close to the stadium.*
> 
> The council plans to use a Government-backed funding scheme to borrow the money for the deal at a very low interest rate. It will lend the cash to the club for the stadium redevelopment, with the loan paid back by the Cobblers in 2017, after the new houses have been built near the stadium.
> 
> *The stadium development will see the current east stand totally redeveloped into a stand twice its current size. The current West Stand will also be re-developed to include 10 corporate boxes.*
> 
> Mr Cardoza added: “We have got to get the plans together, which is not quite finished yet as things are changing all the time, but they are being worked up and we think within the next 10 to 14 days we will have some plans to show people.”


http://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/n...to-be-revealed-within-10-to-14-days-1-5382290


----------



## Harry1990

i have just take n a quick look and too my shock England has never hosted the U21's European Championship i would have thought we would have in the 1970's/1980's but apparently we are a worse host than Romania/Slovakia/Switzerland/Israel. I dont know if the FA has ever actually put forward a bid for this tournament in the past was hoping some of the older posters may know this better ?

and say England were to hoste one in the late 2010's/early 2020's what bidding criteria would we need as id like to think about a hypothetical bid, would be a great way to improve some lower league grounds that are in need of an renovation as well as taking football around the country ? or we could go big and go to the big stadiums if we wanted


----------



## RMB2007

*Farnborough FC*

Their stadium is now called Paddy Power Park, whilst the sponsorship deal with Paddy Power has also included their players changing their names by deed poll to famous ones:



> As part of an agreement with bookmakers Paddy Power, the Skrill South side have not only renamed their Cherrywood Road ground to Paddy Power Park and updated the club kit but the whole squad, including the boss himself, have legally changed their names by deed pool to that of a legendary footballer in their respective position.
> 
> It means Day, or Jose Mourinho as he is now known, will have the most star-studded team in football history at his fingertips for the visit of Chelmsford City on Saturday.
> 
> So, instead of a strikeforce including Dan Bennett, Dave Tarpey and Elvis Hammond, Boro will be adorned by greats such as Lionel Messi, Diego Maradona and Pele, while the defence, usually marshalled by Josh Huggins, Olly Treacher, Alan Inns and new signing Adam Doyle, will now be left in the safe hands of Lothar Matthaus, Roberto Carlos, Alan Hansen and Paolo Maldini.


http://www.farnboroughfc.co.uk/?p=5321


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> *Farnborough FC*
> 
> Their stadium is now called Paddy Power Park, whilst the sponsorship deal with Paddy Power has also included their players changing their names by deed poll to famous ones
> 
> http://www.farnboroughfc.co.uk/?p=5321


That club is a joke.


----------



## RMB2007

My local paper for Weston-super-Mare is reporting that North Somerset Council has held talks with Winter Sports World, who are looking to build a winter sports complex that would include a 10,000 capacity ice hockey arena:









> The project is to design and build one of the leading winter sports complex in Europe and the first of its kind in the UK. The complex will be named Winter Sports World, and will be home to many UK firsts for winter sports in the UK including:
> 
> •Dedicated Winter Sports Facility
> •Semi-Professional Women’s Ice Hockey Team
> •Ice Hockey Shooting Room
> •Indoor Laser Biathlon Range
> •Winter Sports Academy for each winter sport
> •Cross Country Skiing Treadmill
> •Speed Skating Long Track Ice Rink
> 
> Facilities:
> 
> Ice Arena with 10,000 seats
> Public Ice Rink
> Ice Climbing Wall
> Long Track Speed Skating rink
> 3 Ski Treadmills
> Ice Hockey Shooting Room
> Roller Skiing track
> Cross Country Skiing Treadmill
> Laser Biathlon Range
> Gym
> Physiotherapy Room
> 2 Studios
> Indoor Sprint Track and Exercise Area
> Rink Warm up and cool down area
> Elite Lounge
> Sports Science Lab
> 4 Conference Rooms
> Cafe
> Bar
> Children's Play Area
> 2 Endless Pools


http://www.wintersportsworld.com/index.html

Their recent Twitter post:



http://www.twitter.com/wintersportscom


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Latest render of Plymouth's new stand:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pafc.co.uk/news/article/the-futures-green-856331.aspx


Plans approved:



> *Plymouth Argyle Home Park revamp approved by council
> 
> Plans for a £50m redevelopment of Plymouth Argyle's Home Park ground have been approved by the city council.
> 
> The project includes a new grandstand, 10-screen cinema, ice rink and a hotel.*
> 
> At a planning meeting, critics raised concerns about car parking in the area, construction waste, landscaping, retail impact and the future of 18 nearby hornbeam trees.
> 
> Club owner the Akkeron Group said the development would create 1,000 new jobs and improve Home Park's facilities.
> 
> Akkeron took over Argyle in 2011 after the club went into administration.
> 
> It said the development would help put the club on a more sustainable financial footing.
> 
> Akkeron founder James Brent told the meeting at Plymouth's Civic Centre - described by Labour councillor Bill Stevens as "jam packed" - the new facilities would "enhance pride and aspirations of city".


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-23718682


----------



## Laurence2011

Leedsrule said:


> That club is a joke.


PLAYERS changing their names? That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen, dear lord.


----------



## Leedsrule

Laurence2011 said:


> PLAYERS changing their names? That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen, dear lord.


Yup, the league have now suspended their first 2 games. Paddy power said this:
http://blog.paddypower.com/2013/08/...paddys-fighting-for-farnborough/?AFF_ID=16562
No wonder they're in trouble.


----------



## RMB2007

> *Greenwich Council ‘in new Charlton Athletic stadium talks’*
> 
> This is over a week old, but oddly, nobody has followed up a story which could have massive ramifications for both Charlton and Greenwich. *According to Sky News’ City editor, Mark Kleinman, Greenwich Council is in talks with Charlton Athletic about the possibility of building a new stadium, believed to on the Greenwich Peninsula, and using the site of The Valley for social housing.*
> 
> Plans for an open air arena to the west of the peninsula are already in the public domain, and featured in a council masterplan developed 18 months ago. At the time, the club denied any connection with the scheme. But Kleinman – a lifelong fan of the Addicks – reveals the club has been in talks over a move.


http://853blog.com/2013/08/19/greenwich-council-in-new-charlton-athletic-stadium-talks/


----------



## RMB2007

Area in the masterplan which indicates where a stadium/outdoor arena could be located:


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*

Already getting bitter:



> *The battle for Plough Lane has been ramped up after campaigners to keep the greyhound track officially reported Merton council to the government for favouring rivals AFC Wimbledon.*
> 
> A pressure group called We Want Wimbledon (WWW) has written to Secretary of State for Communities and Local Government Eric Pickles to complain Merton Council is "showing bias against a multi million pound plan for a new greyhound stadium."
> 
> A spokesman for WWW, Floyd Amphlett, said: "We believe Merton are compromised following discussions with AFC Wimbledon to try to replace the greyhound stadium with a new football ground, even though AFC have no moral right to the site and appear to lack the finance to see it through."
> 
> The group, which says its sole aim is to keep greyhound racing at Wimbledon Stadium, has insisted the council be monitored "to ensure that they do not conspire to evict greyhound racing from its Plough Lane home of 85 years."
> 
> Meanwhile AFC fans last weekend were handed a manifesto of the club's ambitious plans to build a £16m stadium ahead of their tie with Accrington Stanley.
> 
> The football team, which recently teamed up with one of the stadium's current owners Galliard Homes, is hoping to return to its spiritual home, down the road from where they played between 1912 and 1991, and build a 20,000 seater stadium in place of the dog track.
> 
> However, Irish business magnate Paschal Taggart is prepared to invest £60m to transform the greyhound stadium into "the Royal Ascot" of dog racing.
> 
> Leader of Wimbledon Council Stephen Alambritis, has rejected claims Merton Council has a favoured bidder.
> 
> He said: "Both sides have an equal chance of being successful and need to look at the financial deliverability of their plans.
> 
> There could be a situation where the two sides could share the stadium.
> 
> "I think the group (WWW) are anxious about the potential loss of London's last dog track, as are we, and that is understandable, but the council does not favour any one bid."


http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...ton_Council__favouritism__of_AFC_stadium_bid/


----------



## RMB2007

> *Cambridge City Football Club is delighted to have submitted a planning application for a proposed moved to Sawston, Cambridge. The application is intended to secure the long-term future of the club including the women’s, boys and disabled teams that are supported by the club.
> 
> The scheme combines a new stadium with a floodlit grass pitch, a full sized floodlit 3G pitch for training purposes served by its own stand and onsite parking for cars, coaches and bicycles. It also provides a 3.4ha recreation ground (of which there is currently a shortage in Sawston) with road access, parking and floodlights to be gifted to Sawston Parish Council.
> *
> In order to comply with the Football Association’s requirements to play in the Conference South Division the scheme proposes a 3,000 capacity stadium with 500 seats. Keith Warth from KWA Architects (Cambridge) Ltd, the Agents for the application said “during consultations the capacity of 3,000 has raised concerns from locals, but this is a licensing requirement and the reality is that the actual attendance figures will be far lower with recent figures suggesting approximately 338 fans in 150 cars attend each match”.
> 
> Although the site falls within the Green Belt, the site was formerly used as a waste tip for over 15 years. Since 1993 it has been left disused and has become overgrown. The site is shielded by dense mature vegetation to all sides, which will prevent views of the proposed development and protect the openness of Cambridge’s wider Green Belt. A sporting and recreation use is an acceptable Green Belt use.
> 
> The intention is for Sawston to gain facilities to benefit the local resident and business community providing a new recreation ground, 3G pitch available to hire and a venue with conference, events and reception opportunities. It is hoped links can be made with local businesses to support the venue and that local children can benefit from the business and sporting activities taking place on the site.
> 
> CCFC has worked hard over the past year to consult with interested parties including local and national sporting bodies, key educational bodies, local Parish Councils, residents, local businesses and South Cambridgeshire DC. CCFC is delighted to have the full support of Cambs FA, Sawston United FC, Sawston United Youth FC, Sawston White Lion FC and the Sawston Sports Council as well as support from local businesses involved in the Conference and Events industry.
> 
> City Chairman Kevin Satchell said “the plans that have been submitted are really detailed and give a clear message as to what we intend to use the site for. We naturally hope that our supporters will be excited and optimistic at the prospect of a new ground that will secure the long-term future of the club. However this is not just for the football club, as we are also offering a new community hub for Sawston and the surrounding area. We very much hope that local residents, clubs, groups, and businesses will embrace the project and realise the benefits it can bring to the local community and beyond”.


http://www.cambridgecityfc.com/artman/publish/article_2891.shtml


----------



## matthemod

No doubt it would be a nice little stadium for them, but good lord does that look bare and in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## RMB2007

FC United update. :cheers:








> *Today we can make the historic announcement that building work will start on our new football ground, sports and other community facilities in Moston in early November 2013.
> 
> The announcement of a start date follows confirmation of the signing of the lease between FC United and Manchester City Council and the confirmation of funding for the £5.5m project. We are delighted to tell you that building will start next month on the site at Ronald Johnson Playing Fields in Moston, north Manchester and is expected to take around 40 weeks, with a projected completion date of late summer 2014.*
> 
> Make no mistake about it - this is a momentous day for FC United of Manchester and also for the local community who will benefit from this facility. Project funding has been driven by FC United members, who have raised over £2m and which have helped unlock the support of funders including Sport England, the Football Foundation, Manchester City Council and the Manchester College. The support of these partners has been pivotal and we thank them for their resolute support through this long process. This is a brilliant achievement and one of which everyone connected with the club should be very proud.
> 
> We cannot speak too highly of the support we have received from our members and supporters who have raised hundreds of thousands of pounds in cash plus close to £2 million pounds through our trailblazing community share scheme. Members’ funds have been matched by additional financial support from Manchester City Council, Sport England, The Football Foundation and The Manchester College recognising the social and sporting benefits the development will bring. The project is a genuine local partnership bringing together an array of local organisations and stakeholders with FC United’s co-owners.
> 
> FC United’s key sporting partner in this project is Moston Junior Football Club, one of Manchester’s leading junior football clubs and former leaseholder of Ronald Johnson Playing Fields, which celebrates its 20th birthday in 2013. We are delighted to be working in partnership with Moston Juniors and look forward to achieving great things together as we move forward with the project.
> 
> The announcement of the start of work on the facility is the culmination of seven years’ work for our supporter-owned club. In 2006 we began our quest to build a home ground, sports and other community facilities which would allow our club to develop its vision of democratically owned and controlled, community-driven football that would entertain, develop sports participation and both engage and provide lasting benefits for local residents and community groups. The process has been complex and challenging but, with the support of funders, the city council and Moston Juniors and our members and supporters, we are now ready to embark on work on site.
> 
> We have always said that this development is not about just football - residents of north Manchester will gain access to excellent community facilities offering a range of other sports alongside non-sporting activities. We are really excited about the commencement of work on the project and are celebrating today, but a bigger celebration will be when we complete the construction of the ground and the community facilities which will have such a positive effect on the local community and beyond.


http://www.fc-utd.co.uk/m_story.php?story_id=5150


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Derby Velodrome*
> 
> Found out some more info on the final cladding:


Update on the above quote.

From Andy Dickinson on Flickr:



http://www.flickr.com/photos/arnosgrove/


----------



## RMB2007

Latest on Brentford's plan for a new stadium, and it doesn't sound great:



> Lionel Road: The Final Whistle is approaching our opponents are on the attack and we need your help to shore up our defence.
> 
> With all the on-pitch drama recently, supporters may have missed developments off-the-pitch that represent a grave threat to Brentford Football Club’s future prospects on and off the field. We need YOU to write in NOW – even if you’ve already done so - to show your support and help ensure the club’s bright future.
> 
> Whilst our eyes have been off-the-ball, opponents to Brentford Football Club’s plans for a new stadium are leading a strong counter-attack against the Club. Our opponent’s aren’t playing fair either: a campaign of misinformation is being waged throughout Chiswick with leaflets being posted street by street and attached to trees along the high road full of exaggerated claims about the impacts of this development on the lives of residents.
> 
> Unfortunately their campaign is having an impact: HUNDREDS of Chiswick residents have written letters of opposition to the Council in the last week alone. The opposition campaign is also putting pressure on local Councillors to think again and there are signs that some local politicians are increasingly critical of the planning application, despite previously supporting the stadium and residential plans in principle. Indeed there are signs that our opponents and some councillors are looking to turn opposition to the stadium into an election issue in 2014.
> 
> THE RISKS TO THE CLUB'S FUTURE SHOULD THIS APPLICATION FAIL ARE MASSIVE. It would delay our ambitions for a new home hosting Championship football by years, possibly longer. Any new application would have to be introduced after the 2014 local elections and political support is likely to be weaker should this bid fail. Indeed if the political consensus in support of a new stadium for Brentford in Brentford does not survive the next election, Brentford Football Club’s future could be put on hold indefinitely.
> 
> Even if you have written before, filled out a postcard or signed a petition there is still more you can do. Hounslow Council’s consultation is still open. New comments from residents, including those who have written before, are being sought. Information on what the club is currently doing can be found at:
> 
> • http://www.brentfordfc.co.uk/news/article/lionel-road-update-20.10.13-1121283.aspx
> • http://www.brentfordcommunitystadium.com/
> • http://www.hounslow.gov.uk/ Navigate to planning search and use reference number below and click on documents. All the documents dated 3/10/2013 are those recently submitted.
> 
> This is no time for Brentford supporters to be stood idle on the touchline. The final whistle is approaching and we need you on the pitch, kicking every ball and helping the club score the most important goal in its history. Never has our future been more dependent on you, the supporters of Brentford Football Club.


----------



## RMB2007

> *Northampton Saints today announced that a full planning application has been submitted for consideration by Northampton Borough Council for a new North Stand at Franklin’s Gardens.
> 
> The new North Stand will both increase the capacity of Franklin’s Gardens to over 15,500 and complete the 12-year redevelopment of the stadium bowl.
> 
> The full planning application includes the replacement of the current Sturtridge Pavilion, the heart of which has stood for nearly 50 years. Also being replaced are the current control room, TV studio and 1st aid room.
> 
> In their place will be an all-seated North Stand that will accommodate an additional 1,926 supporters in state-of-the-art facilities, including a ground floor public bar and two floors of hospitality suites and boxes. The stand will also incorporate an improved control room and a new 1st aid room.*
> 
> The proposals are also designed to be inclusive, with full disabled access, dedicated viewing areas on all floors, and welfare and toilet facilities to meet current standards.
> 
> Meanwhile in the Church’s Stand a new TV camera gantry will be built, along with an extension of the club’s media facilities to accommodate the increased interest that comes with having a team which has competed at the top end of the Aviva Premiership and in the senior European competition for a number of years.
> 
> Over the past three years extensive discussions have been conducted with all stakeholders, including a public consultation in July 2012.
> 
> Following these discussions a number of alterations were made to the original designs, with additional big screens, toilets, disabled viewing spaces and car parking. The design of the stand’s exterior has also been refined to match the remainder of the current stadium, to minimise overhanging of adjoining properties and to avoid overlooking neighbouring houses.
> 
> Saints chairman Tony Hewitt says that a great deal of work has been done to make the planning application for the new North Stand as comprehensive as it can possibly be, and that the submission represents an exciting step along what has been a long road.
> 
> “At the recent Season Ticket Holder Forum we pledged to have a full planning application submitted by October 31st, and we have achieved that deadline,” he commented. “After many years of hard work, plenty of frustration and positive consultation we are ready to take a massive and exciting step along the road towards completing Franklin’s Gardens.
> 
> “The planning application takes into account every factor in what will be the most complicated project we have attempted. Access is restricted, we have had to purchase some land from Beacon Bingo.
> 
> “There is also the demolition of the Sturtridge Pavilion itself, again the first time we have had to remove a brick structure to build a new stand. And all of this has to be planned to take place during the three months of a close season.
> 
> “So while we can all appreciate that there has been plenty of talk and little obvious action over the past four years, I can assure all our supporters that we have been putting as much in place as we can in order to submit the full planning application and arrange the £5.5 million financing needed for the development. We have all had to be patient and I’d like to thank our supporters for their understanding.
> 
> “We now need to obtain the planning consent and then during 2014 take the next steps in the project management process of value engineering, appointing contractors, and putting defined plans in place ready for the stand itself to be built in the summer of 2015 for us to be able to capitalise on a successful Rugby World Cup and entrench Franklin’s Gardens’ place as the home of rugby in the East Midlands.”


http://www.northamptonsaints.co.uk/...planning-application-for-new-North-Stand.aspx

Video on the BBC's site:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-24746454


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Watford*
> 
> http://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/sp...942.East_Stand_plans_will_continue_to_change/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like a bigger version of Torquay's new stand:
> 
> 
> 
> Or I guess you could say it's Barnet's West Stand with steps at the front of it:


*Update*

According to a document on their forum (see link below) the cost of Watford's new stand is estimated at £3 million, with GL events/Slick Seating expected to start work in the first week of December. Early May 2014 is given as the completion date:

http://www.wfcforums.com/showthread.php?46711-East-stand&p=897780&viewfull=1#post897780


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.worcesternews.co.uk/spor...lves_counting_down_until_first_game_in_Arena/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From @ra55 on Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> Just avoids the recent flooding:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/ra55/media/grid


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/rugby-union/22863571


*Update*

Bath to put on show images of the redeveloped Rec next week. 



> Long-awaited images of what Bath Rugby’s new arena would look like will be put on show for the first time next week.
> 
> The club will unveil designs for The Rec in the second phase of a consultation exercise on Friday, Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> An earlier phase saw more than 1,000 members of the public giving initial feedback on the principles behind a development which will allow the club to dramatically update its stadium.
> 
> Members of the public are invited to attend events next Friday from noon-7pm at the Guildhall, and on Saturday 16 and Sunday 17 from 11am-4pm at The Rec.
> 
> *The club wants to completely redevelop the West Stand and North Terrace, and cover the East Stand, which will continue to be a seasonal temporary structure that is removed each year to allow The Rec to be used for other sport, leisure and cultural events.*
> 
> Club chief executive Nick Blofeld said: “We’re excited to reach the stage where the designs will be on show to the public. We feel that the designs are ambitious and contemporary, while showing due respect for the historic context of the site and its location in a largely residential area.”


http://www.bathchronicle.co.uk/Date...s-vision-new/story-20041084-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*A.F.C. Fylde*

Planning application has gone in for their new 6,000 capacity stadium. The all seated main stand has a capacity of 2000, whilst the other three stands will be for standing. This stadium was designed by the same people who designed Fleetwood Town's main stand, hence the similarities between the two main stands. A.F.C. Fylde currently play in the same league as F.C. United, so one league below the Conference North (Skrill North):







Fleetwood Town's main stand:


----------



## matthemod

Out of interest, what is AFC Fylde's attendances like? Are they planning on pumping money in and hoping it pays off like with Fleetwood?


----------



## RMB2007

^^ 326:


----------



## C F Looprevil

RMB2007 said:


> ^^ 326:


It's a good level of Football this..... and I highly recommend watching it. 

Although I commend AFC Fylde on their ambition, unless they have a wealthy backer, I can't see how they will pay for this.

I watch Chorley occasionaly but I doubt they could afford it and I would think they have more of a catchment /fan base to go at.


----------



## matthemod

I've begun to lose count of the amount of non-league sides who have/had ambitious football-league quality stadium plans, of which non came to fruition.

It's one thing to have aspirations, and to strive to achieve success and promotions, but another to have unrealistic goals that in the long term will only send your club into financial turmoil. I mean seriously, 326 average attendance, in a 6'000 capacity. That's insane! Darlington comes to mind...


----------



## C F Looprevil

matthemod said:


> I've begun to lose count of the amount of non-league sides who have/had ambitious football-league quality stadium plans, of which non came to fruition.
> 
> It's one thing to have aspirations, and to strive to achieve success and promotions, but another to have unrealistic goals that in the long term will only send your club into financial turmoil. I mean seriously, 326 average attendance, in a 6'000 capacity. That's insane! Darlington comes to mind...


I used to work on the Fylde coast and to be honest, I can't see Fleetwood getting much bigger crowds than they are at the moment let alone Fylde. It's not a massive place and I think the only team that will ever get over 1000 week in week out on the Fylde is Blackpool and they've not got a massive fan base outside the town. Preston have a bigger catchment area and population and yet they can't support having more than 1 team (sorry B'pool fans).


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.insidermedia.com/insider...efs-stadium-extension-set-approval/index.html





> *Expansion of Exeter Chiefs stadium moves closer as investment tops £6.8m
> 
> More than £6.8m has so far been raised from investors to fund the next phase of development at the Exeter Chiefs’ Sandy Park stadium.
> 
> Exeter Rugby Group, incorporating the club and the conference centre, launched a bond issue in August as it seeks to raise £7.5m to finance the planned works at the ground.
> 
> Sources close to the process said they were confident of hitting the target before the deadline for subscriptions at the end of November.*
> 
> The Exeter Chiefs 2020 Bond is open to private and corporate investors, with a minimum subscription of £1,000 and a maximum of £4m. Bondholders will receive interest of seven per cent per annum, with the bond maturing in 2020.
> 
> Tony Rowe, chairman and chief executive of Exeter Rugby Group, has said: “There’s a lot of people who share my passion and ambition for the club and what we are trying to achieve.
> 
> “But people should make sure they are fully aware of the terms of the bond by reading the invitation document and make their own mind up whether it’s for them or not.”
> 
> *If enough investment is raised, it is hoped works will start towards the end of this year or early next.
> 
> The next phase of development will see conference and banqueting facilities in the West Grandstand enlarged to span the full length of the pitch, creating a venue capable of hosting more than 1,000 delegates. Additional seating will replace the North West and South West terraces at either end of the grandstand. The car park will also be enlarged and the main pitch re-laid.*
> 
> The stadium – which the Chiefs moved to in the summer of 2006 – is due to host three Rugby World Cup matches in autumn 2015. Before then its capacity needs to be increased from its current level of just over 10,700 to 12,300. This will be achieved by doubling the size of the East Terrace.
> 
> It is hoped these works will be completed by September 2014.
> 
> After the World Cup, attention will turn to the next phase of development at the south end of the ground.
> 
> Corporate finance experts Isca Ventures, Prydis Wealth Ltd and Michelmores LLP have advised Exeter Rugby Group on the bond issue.
> 
> The seven-year bond cannot be transferred or redeemed early. Interest will be paid bi-annually in two equal instalments. Anyone investing more than £100,000 will qualify for various additional benefits.


http://www.exeterexpressandecho.co....moves-closer/story-20057623-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Derby Velodrome/Sports Arena*

Covering the insulation with a black membrane, so can't be long now until the final cladding is added.

From Andy Thomas 3 on Flickr:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632457273585/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Update on Featherstone Rovers' expansion which is reusing two stands from Scarborough's old ground:
> 
> Image from June:
> 
> 
> 
> And one from July:
> 
> 
> 
> Pitch will eventually be extended, hence the big gap at the moment.




Whilst they're recycling other stuff, too:



> Work on the new stand has ceased for most of this week due to all our volunteers taking a few trips up to Sunderland. The Sunderland Echo factory closed down 12 months ago and Covo's merry men have been up to see if there is anything they can salvage to utilize within the new stand, to save the club much needed funds for the stadium development. Any equipment that can be recycled such as cables and lighting will be brought back to The Big Fellas Stadium to be put to good use in our new stands.
> 
> Towards the back end of the week our volunteers have been back on the stands and have began installing the seats which came from Leeds United Football Club two years ago. Volunteers have also been assisting in preparing for our annual Bonfire Event this Sunday on 3rd November and also the new Sports Excellence Centre.
> 
> Work on the new Sports Excellence Centre is well underway and will be a fantastic asset to all facilities here at Featherstone Rovers. Chairman Mark Campbell from MCE Installations has been working hard with a target set for the centre to be ready in time for the players beginning pre-season training on Monday 11th November. The centre will have first class facilities for our coaching team and players including offices, physio department, video room, wrestle area, weights & cardio areas and also a running track which has already been installed.


http://www.featherstonerovers.net/article.php?id=12421


----------



## RMB2007

Some good news for Scarborough Athletic F.C.:





> *PLANS for a new leisure village in North Yorkshire have taken a major step forward.*
> 
> *At a meeting held in private, Scarborough councillors yesterday approved proposals which will see the construction of a new football ground, leisure facilities and eight-lane Olympic legacy swimming pool on the former Weaponness coach and car park in the town.*
> 
> Councillors have hailed the plans as a “fantastic opportunity” for the borough to build on the success of London 2012 and encourage people to take up more active and healthier lifestyles.
> 
> *Specialist sport and leisure developer Wrenbridge Land Ltd will take the project forward including the new football ground which paves the way for senior football to return to the town.*
> 
> *Scarborough Athletic FC has been forced to play its home games in Bridlington, owing to a lack of local facilities, but club bosses say they are “confident” the leisure village offers the best route for a return.*
> 
> Council deputy chief executive Hilary Jones yesterday said councillors had unanimously voted to move forward with the next steps of the development at the meeting, which was held behind closed doors as the report being considered contained sensitive commercial information.
> 
> “This will include progressing the various financial and legal aspects of the development, which include entering into a development agreement with the preferred developer Wrenbridge,” she said.
> 
> The development will have the latest generation artificial floodlit pitch, with spectator facilities. It will also have an outside floodlit multi-use games area for ball sports, with tennis being made a priority.
> 
> The work is being funded by a combination of the sale of land at the former McCain stadium in the town, at the Scarborough Sports Centre, as well as spare land at the Weaponness site which is not needed for the development of the village.
> 
> Further grant funding is expected to come from Sport England, the Football Foundation and the England Squash and Racketball Association, together with borrowing worth £6.3m which will be offset by the reduced costs of running the new site.
> 
> The local authority, which like others across the country is faced with making cutbacks, will also review how it runs all its sports and leisure facilities across  the borough to see whether keeping them under council management offers the best value for money.
> 
> Since the council chose developer Wrenbridge earlier this year, work on the design of the village and negotiations over the development agreements have been ongoing, leading to yesterday’s meeting although further work will be needed before the scheme can proceed.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...swlXRbFicDS7LRakfbUgxVw&bvm=bv.56146854,d.d2k


----------



## alejo25

Love those little super comfortable English stadiums, they are truly fantastic.


----------



## UdineseA

Leedsrule said:


> Looks even more temporary from that. Appalling. Do they really expect to create a modern premier league standard stadium with a stand that wouldn't look out of place in non league? Surely they can afford to pay a bit more for something decent??


With all due respect as a Watford fan myself any stand on that side of the pitch is a massive improvement and a massive step forward for the club, irrespective of what it looks like. The overall reaction from Watford fans has been quite positive, the old stand has been unused since 2008 and was for a decent portion of its life a complete eyesore. 

The club cannot afford to build a bigger or better stand due to a few off-field irregularities relating to the previous owner. This stand will cost £3million to build which is a decent amount of money for what is still a small club and a club I and many others would still consider to be one of the smaller clubs in the championship.


----------



## matthemod

UdineseA said:


> With all due respect as a Watford fan myself any stand on that side of the pitch is a massive improvement and a massive step forward for the club, irrespective of what it looks like. The overall reaction from Watford fans has been quite positive, the old stand has been unused since 2008 and was for a decent portion of its life a complete eyesore.
> 
> The club cannot afford to build a bigger or better stand due to a few off-field irregularities relating to the previous owner. This stand will cost £3million to build which is a decent amount of money for what is still a small club and a club I and many others would still consider to be one of the smaller clubs in the championship.


As a stand, it will do the job, and it will do it efficiently and to a budget.

As an appreciator of stadia and innovative technology in relation to the design of construction of new stands, it is basic and completely unimaginative.


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*






Work has started on their new stadium, whilst there's an interesting fact about how Northwich's Dane Bank Stand has been saved and will be re-engineered for FC United to use:



> The diggers have moved on to site and the soil strip is well underway. The groundworks contractors have been able to take advantage of the run of reasonably dry weather. The soil is reportedly of a good quality and will be stockpiled for use when building up the pitches.
> 
> A steady stream of FC fans have been down to the site to check on progress and take souvenir snaps. We have purchased a timelapse camera and it has been installed on site this week, after running a few tests over the next few days we hope to have it up and running and feeding images back to the website.
> 
> As part of our wider work to improve the environment around Ronald Johnson Playing Fields we are in discussions with the council about improving the drainage at the south of the site, behind the houses on St Mary’s Road. These improvement works include de-silting the current drainage into the wetland, which will help reduce a recurring problem of rainwater pooling at the rear of the houses and garages after heavy rain.
> 
> *The main terrace behind the goal on St Mary’s Road is being constructed from steelwork salvaged from the demolition of Northwich Victoria’s ground. Northwich’s former home at the Victoria stadium was sold off and earmarked for demolition earlier this year. The large Dane Bank stand that ran the full length of the pitch was originally in place at Northwich’s historic Drill Field home and held great emotional attachment for Vics fans. After discussions and receiving the blessing of officials of fan-owned 1874 Northwich FC we stepped in to save the Dane Bank from being crushed and melted down for scrap. The stand is currently with our engineers being re-engineered ready to be installed in Moston.*


http://fc-utd.co.uk/m_blog.php?story_id=5213

Dane Bank Stand has a future:


----------



## CharlieP

Redevelopment of Sandy Park will begin in the New Year:

http://www.espn.co.uk/premiership-2013-14/rugby/story/208077.html

NB The article has an image with the caption "What Sandy Park could look like by the 2015 Rugby World Cup" - sadly I don't think ESPN have done their homework, as that's the final plan, for a 20,500 capacity, which will take around five years for the Chiefs to complete.


----------



## RMB2007

Yep, the first phase is just the main west stand:










Then they'll focus on the south end:










I guess after that they'd redevelop the east stand:










Future north stand:


----------



## RMB2007

> *THE judicial review into a supermarket development which holds the key to Bristol Rovers’ move to a new stadium will take place in March.
> 
> The review, looking at the way Sainsbury's was granted planning permission on the site of the Memorial Ground, will start in Bristol on March 13 and is scheduled to be heard over one and a half days.*
> 
> A Bristol Rovers spokesperson said the club was “very disappointed” that the review will be going ahead.
> 
> Campaign group TRASHorfield called for a judicial review over concerns about the legal legitimacy of the planning decision.
> 
> The group claims the supermarket will damage trade on Gloucester Road and add congestion and poor air quality to the area.
> 
> A petition in support of the plans for a supermarket which would unlock funding for a new 21,000 stadium near UWE has gained over 6,500 signatures.
> 
> A statement released on the Bristol Rovers website said: “The Club has been notified that the Judicial Review into the planning permission granted to Sainsbury's for the Memorial Stadium site is to be held on the 13 March 2014. It is scheduled to be heard over one and a half days.”
> 
> “We are very disappointed in this delay but despite the requests of TRASHorfield Ltd, it is to be held in Bristol.”


http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Bristo...iew-date-set/story-20257879-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> More:


Get in! Plans have been approved thanks to all the Labour councillors voting for it. Only one Conservative voted for it, whilst the rest voted against. Great news for the club. :banana:








> *Hounslow Council's planning committee have given the go-ahead to a controversial new Brentford Football Club stadium and development at a packed special meeting at Lampton Road Conference Centre which lasted over four hours.
> 
> The final vote was 8-6 with Conservative councillors other than Paul Jabbal voting against, with all Labour councillors voting in favour.*
> 
> The 20,000 capacity stadium development for Lionel Road was opposed by a number of groups including the WCGS, Strand on the Green residents' group and Kew Society as well as English Heritage and Kew Gardens Trust.
> 
> The development had already been recommended for approval by Council planners. Chiswick councillors opposed to the scheme posed questions on its financial viability, lack of affordable housing and impact on local residents and transport facilities.
> 
> There was loud applause after the vote was announced as carried by the new chairman of the Planning Committee, Cllr Tom Bruce. The plan must now go forward for Mayoral approval.
> 
> Commenting on the scheme and the approval, the Chairman of Brentford FC, Cliff Crown said it was a "once in a generation chance" to create a vibrant new stadium.
> 
> "Our vision of an exciting new hub at this brownfield site has taken a significant step towards realisation with the council’s decision to approve our application. The support we have received from many sections of the local community and our fans throughout this process has endorsed our belief in the need for this change."
> 
> "In planning for our new home, we look forward to working with residents and businesses as well as our new neighbours in Chiswick and Kew, and together we can all seek to make the most of the new opportunities for the benefit of everyone."
> 
> Brentford Football Club Director Brian Burgess, told the meeting that the club was losing £5 million a year and needed a new location as their current siite was not sustainable. The Lionel Road site was the best site for a stadium in the borough.
> 
> Several questions were asked by Chiswick councillors including John Todd who queried the viability of the scheme and the lack of affordable housing- he said there were " confusing figures" in relation to financing of the project.
> 
> Cllr Samantha Davies asked why no consultation had been held in Chiswick in a venue such as the Town Hall, given that it would have such an impact on Chiswick. She raised the question of pressure on Gunnersbury Tube station and whether the new stadium would be a venue for any rock concerts. This was denied.
> 
> Robert Colville of Strand on the Green residents said the majority of those who responded as being in favour of the scheme did not live locally. If the scheme was granted permission it would be "irresponsible" of the Council. John Borrow, a town planner, said he had never in his forty years seen a project that had so many defects and it would be a " sink estate in the making".
> 
> Mr Martin Taylor of the Kew Society said they believed all the project costs should be publicly reviewed and whether other funding options had been exhausted. There was a danger it could be a "trojan horse". The chairman of the West Chiswick and Gunnersbury Society, Marie Rabouhans also spoke.
> 
> Ealing Council made no objection to the scheme but Richmond Council objected on the grounds of the visual impact of the proposed enabling development and the failure to address traffic issues
> 
> Representing the Club were Cliff Crown, Chairman of Brentford FC, followed by Suzie Betlem, President of Brentford Chamber of Commerce and Steve Cowan, Season Ticket Holder.
> 
> Representing the objectors were of Brentford Community Council, West Chiswick and Gunnersbuy Group chairman Marie Rabouhans and others.
> 
> The development is scheduled to open by mid-2016 with the housing built on a phased basis for a 2023 completion . It would bring in an estimated 2,410 residents to the area and Chiswick groups have opposed the enabling development on several grounds including density, height, and pressure on public transport and infrastructure
> 
> The club intends to retain ownership of the stadium but sell the housing sites to fund the stadium’s construction.
> 
> There were 1,168 objections to the proposals of which over half came from Chiswick and another quarter from Kew. A petition with 276 signatures was also received objecting to the loss of the stable block building on Lionel Road.
> 
> Support from the scheme came from a number of local schools and sporting charities that benefit from the club’s community activities. There was backing also from the Brentford Chamber of Commerce, Hounslow Chamber of Commerce and Stephen Pound, MP for Ealing North. Objections were made by the Brentford Community Council and a significant number of other residents’ groups.
> 
> The planning committee meeting to decide the application was broadcast live on the internet by Hounslow Council.www.hounslow.public-i.tv.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...g4CwDg&usg=AFQjCNFNvLM65H1NUNVc9Xqkl3pTr9czfw

Fingers crossed that Boris Johnson and Communities Secretary Eric Pickles won't have an issue with it.


----------



## RMB2007

*Peterborough United*



> Demolition work started on Tuesday (2 December) on the Moy’s End terrace at Peterborough United’s London Road stadium.
> 
> Council officials and representatives of the football club signed the legal agreement to start work on the stand back in October, following three years of talks.
> 
> The £5million project involves the construction of an all-seater stand and a Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics (STEM) education centre for community use.
> 
> The work is expected to take around one year to complete.
> 
> Speaking at the signing of the agreement, Bob Symns, the club’s chief executive, said: “We are delighted.”


http://www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk/...gh-united-s-moy-s-end-re-vamp-video-1-5725942

The future Moy's End:


----------



## RMB2007

Eastleigh (Skrill South) are to add two new areas of terracing at their Silverlake Stadium. One terrace is 40 metres long and will be uncovered, and the other terrace will be longer at 68 metres, with the majority of it being covered by an existing roof at that end of the stadium (see pic below). Both terraces will be five steps high. Concrete block pillars will be built at different heights to support the block and beam system which makes up the steps. I'm not joking, this is for real. Here's the plans to prove it.

Red areas shows the location of the new terracing:


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> I'm not joking, this is for real. Here's the plans to prove it.


Why would you say that? We believe you?


----------



## SandyH

*I need smarter people help in finding UK stadium names, than are currently under construction or renovation*

Hi,

I really need help of finding names of stadiums, located in UK, that are under construction or renovation right now.

I tried to search from Google and found: Watford, Molineux Stadium
London Road Stadium and Silverlake Stadium. I am not completely sure if I got it right. I need at least 10 stadiums and I even don't know if there are so many of them under construction or renovation. 

Please help me I am hopeless.


----------



## RMB2007

Foundation work for Watford's new stand should start very soon, so it will be under construction this month. 

Wolves have completed phase 1 of their stadium redevelopment, but phase 2 (the new Steve Bull Stand) is more than likely many years away from happening. 

Eastleigh's Silverlake Stadium has just been granted permission for two new terraces, so still not under construction yet.

Peterborough have just started demolishing their old stand at London Road, meaning the new stand is still another month or so away from being under construction.

Cardiff's stadium expansion is under construction, though.

First phase of redeveloping the London Olympic Stadium is also under construction. The second/final phase will start after the 2015 Rugby World Cup.


----------



## SandyH

RMB2007 said:


> Foundation work for Watford's new stand should start very soon, so it will be under construction this month.
> 
> Wolves have completed phase 1 of their stadium redevelopment, but phase 2 (the new Steve Bull Stand) is more than likely many years away from happening.
> 
> Eastleigh's Silverlake Stadium has just been granted permission for two new terraces, so still not under construction yet.
> 
> Peterborough have just started demolishing their old stand at London Road, meaning the new stand is still another month or so away from being under construction.
> 
> Cardiff's stadium expansion is under construction, though.
> 
> 
> 
> First phase of redeveloping the London Olympic Stadium is also under construction. The second/final phase will start after the 2015 Rugby World Cup.


So you think it is impossible for me to find 10 stadiums all over the UK, that are under construction or renovation right now.


----------



## RMB2007

Two more would be FC United's new stadium and Man City's 7,000 capacity training ground stadium. Finding ten is certainly a challenge. Why the need for ten?


----------



## Alan_S

FC United of Manchester are clearing ground for theirs
Manchester City are Building their Youth / Reserve stadium, 
Aeges Bowl in Southampton is getting new media centre and hotel


----------



## lwa

Also Hampden Park (conversions to athletics for next summers Commonwealth Games) in Glasgow and Ravenhill (construction of a new main stand) in Belfast. Think Windsor Park in Belfast too, and maybe even Casement Park in the same city.


----------



## RMB2007

Quick update on Watford's new stand. 

Planning officials have recommended the new stand for approval, with the main vote by the council's development control committee taking place on Thursday. In their report the planning officials noted the following:



> In a report to the committee, officials said Watford FC’s plans included provisions to expand the stand to 5,000 seats in the future.


http://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/sp...C_s_East_Stand_gets_planners__backing/?ref=mr


----------



## Andy-i

SandyH, also Hull KR's rugby league ground:

http://www.hullkr.co.uk/club-community/north-stand-updates


----------



## RMB2007

> *Swindon Town's new chairman Lee Power has told the local media he is not interested in building a new stadium or redeveloping the County Ground.*
> 
> A lot of this may be down to lack of funds or simply because what's the point in building a new stadium if you cant fill the current one.
> 
> Numerous people have seen a new stadium as a road to prolonged success and a route into the promised land.
> 
> Teams such as Hull City, Wigan Athletic and Swansea City have redeveloped their grounds and got a ticket to the Premier League.
> 
> Previous owners have wanted to move to a new stadium or redevelop the Town End to add new facilities which would bring additional money into the football club but once again Power isn't interested in additional investment.
> 
> Swindon Town are at the risk of falling behind other clubs in terms of new stadia with Brentford and Bristol City receiving news this week that redevelopment of their grounds will take place.


http://www.swindon.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=341136


----------



## SandyH

Thanks guys you have been such great help. I will check all the stadiums you recommended. I am so glad there are smart people out there.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Featherstone Rovers and Dewsbury Rams can also be added to your list.

Featherstone:



















Dewsbury (new uncovered terrace nearly completed):


----------



## RMB2007

> *Gloucester City Football Club is delighted to announce they have received written confirmation from the Environment Agency that the flood risk assessment for the scaled down development at Meadow Park has been given the green light.
> 
> This means the Club are now able to proceed towards submission of their planning application to Gloucester City Council for the new stadium, meaning the club can begin the long awaited return home with utmost confidence.*
> 
> Chairman Nigel Hughes commented: “This is tremendous news and a great Christmas present to all who have waited so long.”
> 
> “It will give everyone associated with the Club a huge boost and will mean we can go into 2014 positively.”
> 
> “This has been a complex matter and credit must be given to all who have worked extremely hard to achieve this important step in the process.
> 
> “So much has gone on that sometimes it has been difficult to tell everyone everything.
> 
> “Frustratingly, we have often been reliant on others and the pace of responses has had its downsides and created a number of relentless difficulties.
> 
> “With this important piece of the jigsaw in place, the message to our supporters, sponsors and the people of Gloucester is quite clear”.
> 
> “We need to continue to be focussed and build on the good work which our recent internal restructure set out achieve. We call upon all to put aside previous doubts and join together with us to utilise our strengths to drive forward this project”.
> 
> The Club will now seek to liaise with Council officers to determine the timescale moving forward and everyone at the club is committed that this should be as soon as possible.
> 
> In stating this, supporters are asked to bear in mind the Club is duty bound to speak with the Council first to establish if there are still any other requirements it may need to satisfy.


http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/?p=3999

Meadow Park in 2007:


----------



## RMB2007

> London Broncos have announced they will fulfil their Super League fixtures for the forthcoming 2014 season after agreeing a groundshare with Barnet FC.
> 
> The agreement between the two clubs will also cover the 2015 campaign.
> 
> It will see Broncos play their home fixtures at the non-league football club's 5,176-capacity The Hive stadium, as well as training at their former ground, Underhill.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/rugby-league/25373663


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/rugby-league/25373663


Damn, that will make it considerably harder for me to watch them :/


----------



## stormie

SandyH said:


> So you think it is impossible for me to find 10 stadiums all over the UK, that are under construction or renovation right now.


Oldham are currently working on the foundations for their new stand at Boundary Park


----------



## RMB2007

Watford's new stand was approved by Watford Council, and the foundation work has started, too:












> *The first section of the new East Stand at Vicarage Road Stadium should be open in March, Watford's chief executive said this week.*
> 
> The club had initially suggested the first part of the structure would be open early next year and then whole stand in Spring.
> 
> However, on Monday night CEO Scott Duxbury said the first part of the new stand won't be open until March, with the remaining section fully operational in June or July.
> 
> He said: "The demolition work for stage one of the East Stand is almost complete and then we will start doing the foundations.
> 
> *"The plan is that phase one will be completed in March. Phase one is up to the existing [main] East Stand [building, which is up to the tunnel area]. They need to build new changing rooms to relocate to and then they will pull down the existing bit of the East Stand, which is phase two.*
> 
> *"The first phase will be complete in March and then phase two in June or July."*


http://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/sp....East_Stand_now_expected_to_be_open_in_March/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> New stand for Boreham Wood F.C.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost of the stand is estimated to be £330,500:


Update. From Paul Loughlin on Flickr:



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulloughlin/sets/72157638556653723/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Maidenhead United granted permission to build a new 500 capacity all-seater stand at York Road, and they hope to have the stand ready for the start of the 2014-2015 season. Some info about York Road:
> 
> The new stand and link to the company that will build it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stadiumsolutions.co.uk/
> 
> Basically, Maidenhead's new stand will be a bigger version of this (Gosport Borough's 300 seater stand):
> 
> 
> 
> What the new stand will replace:


Update:


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> Maidenhead United granted permission to build a new 500 capacity all-seater stand at York Road, and they hope to have the stand ready for the start of the 2014-2015 season.


How much will this stand cost?


----------



## RMB2007

^^



> Griffin says United are set to receive a maximum grant from the Football Foundation of £160,000 towards the cost of building the 500-seat stand, which is likely to cost about £320,000.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...eM5ELPZ61CJliOOEWH7Ltwg&bvm=bv.57967247,d.ZG4


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/?p=3999
> 
> Meadow Park in 2007:


Sounds like it'll be a basic design:



> LIGHT has appeared at the end of the tunnel as Gloucester City seek to end their long and exhausting six-year flood-enforced exile from the city. Nearly 15 months after ambitious vision for a £5million stadium at Meadow Park failed to gain approval, plans for a reduced-scope development are set to progress.
> 
> After exhaustive flood modelling work, the club have been given the green light from the Environment Agency, paving the way for the club to submit a formal planning application. Six years on from being flooded out of their Meadow Park home by the epic floods of July 2007, the move represents a significant step forward in the club’s desire to return home.
> 
> Tigers chairman Nigel Hughes revealed that the club hope to submit the plans to the city council, if not by Christmas then early in the New Year. And if successful he hopes that the club can put a spade in the ground by the end of the current season and be in a position to return home by early 2016.
> 
> Calling the thumbs up from the Environment Agency a significant step in the right direction, Hughes hoped for further movement in the next month. “The response from the Environment Agency is very positive and it gives us a chance to move forward to the next stage and put in a revised application to the council,” he said.
> 
> “We would love to get that done before Christmas and while that may not be feasible, then certainly early in the New Year.” The club and the city council have worked closely since the original plans were only “minded for approval” in September 2012.
> 
> City Council leader Paul James attended an open meeting called by the club in March and called it an “embarrassment” that the Tigers had been in exile for so long. If planning permission was to be granted, Hughes said that the club would then be in a position to start finalising what grants and funding was available to them.
> 
> “I am confident that we would have support from the council as we have worked with them throughout this process,” he said. “We would hope that they give it their fullest attention and would expedite the process.
> 
> “Their feedback has been positive and they certainly want to see this progress and get it sorted because it will have been seven years in July that we were flooded out. *“My gut feeling is that we can get planning permission signed off by January, we can get the ball rolling by the end of this season in regards to the work.
> 
> “Then we will be looking at being in with a shout of moving in, not by the end of the following season, but sometime shortly after that. “Potentially it could be halfway through the season after next, and that is a great motivation for everyone at the club.”*
> 
> Plans and designs for the exact make-up of the stadium are still to be finalised by the club – with meetings due to take place in the coming weeks. Hughes explained that the new design will not be of the scale of the previous plans, but insisted that a return home to the city was a more pressing concern.
> 
> “Everyone associated with the club has been so frustrated with the long bureaucratic process that has seemed to have dragged on, and on, and on,” he said. “There is some light at the end of the tunnel now and that’s a huge thing for us all as the situation has been wearing everyone down.
> 
> *“But we have to understand what we are working with here, it’s certainly not going to be the great build that we were originally planning for. “But it will be a functional stadium, something along the lines of Oxford City’s ground or even something like Cirencester.*
> 
> “The most important thing for us all is not what the stadium looks like, but where it is. We just want to be back in Gloucester.”


http://www.gloucestercitizen.co.uk/...long-journey/story-20320398-detail/story.html

Cirencester's ground:

http://footygrounds.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/cirencester-town-corinium-stadium.html

Oxford City's ground:

http://footygrounds.blogspot.com/2011/12/oxford-city-court-place-farm.html


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Good news for Darlington FC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.darlingtonandstocktontim...gton_RFC_excited_by_partnership_with_Quakers/
> 
> The stadium in question:


Update:



























More info can be found in the link below:

http://www.backtodarlo.co.uk/home


----------



## RMB2007

Scunthorpe United showed their shareholders some images of the proposed new stadium, but they're not releasing those images to the general public yet. However, people who attended have added these comments to Twitter:










This was reported back in October:



> United chairman Peter Swann's vision is to create a 12,000-capacity stadium similar to Rotherham United's New York Stadium.


http://www.scunthorpetelegraph.co.u...round-latest/story-19880251-detail/story.html


----------



## ChoCho123

*New Coventry City football stadium (12,500)*



> Artists' impressions have been published for a new Coventry City Football Club stadium, but the proposed location is being kept secret.
> 
> The club revealed the proposed stadium would not be in the city.
> 
> It said it was talking to two local authorities about potential land "close to" Coventry.
> 
> The Sky Blues have been playing home games in Northampton since walking out of their former home at the Ricoh arena in a row over rent.
> 
> The club played at the arena for eight years until this summer, but moved amid an ongoing row with stadium operators Arena Coventry Limited.
> 
> Before that, the club was at its Coventry Highfield Road ground for 106 years.
> 
> Mark Labovitch, a non-executive director at the club, said negotiations were under way about two sites for a new stadium, but said it would be "suicide commercially" to reveal them.
> 
> He said: "They're going to be very, very near to Coventry.
> 
> "Coventry has a very tight boundary so you can be extremely close to the city, but outside the jurisdiction of Coventry City Council."
> 
> The proposed stadium would be built in phases, to initially accommodate 12,500 and to eventually increase to a capacity of 23,000 seats.
> 
> Jan Mokrzycki from the Sky Blue Trust said the artists' impressions were "very pretty pictures" but added: "It still doesn't answer the real questions.
> 
> "Where will it be built? How long's it all going to take. How much extra debt is the club going to be saddled with to pay for this stadium?
> 
> "Where are we going to play in the intervening time?"
> 
> Steve Waggott, Coventry City FC's development director, said owning its own ground was "key to the long-term future of the club" and would generate "activity and income".
> 
> Mr Labovitch said the Football League was satisfied the club had the funds to build a new stadium.
> 
> "The stadium that is saddled with a huge amount of debt that is really unsustainable is the Ricoh," he said.
> 
> He said the club wanted to "really get cracking" with the stadium plans and would be asking for design input from fans.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-coventry-warwickshire-25460481


----------



## Cubo99

^^
why Coventry City FC leave Ricoh arena ?


----------



## RMB2007

Some more info on Gloucester's new stadium:



> A meeting was held on Thursday 19th December 2013 with building, planning and football consultants in respect of the new stadium project at Meadow Park.
> 
> Besides informing the Football Management Board of the outcome from the meeting , it was felt prudent to disseminate this to supporters and followers of the Tigers.
> 
> *The new stadium design will be planned and submitted to meet a minimum 4000 capacity, so satisfying current grading regulations for Football Conference Premier membership; incorporating a main seated stand with a full range of football and additional facilities, the remainder will be constructed for standing terracing with both ends being covered.*
> 
> To assist in finalising the outline planning submission desired by Gloucester City Council, an architect having considerable experience of the design and build criteria required to meet current and possible future development of all styles and levels of football stadia, is being used.
> 
> To dispel any misinformation, none of the existing structures still in place at Meadow Park can be recycled.
> 
> The new stadium will be elevated from its original base level to comply with recent agreements determined with the Environment Agency.
> 
> It will also be repositioned within the current footprint of the site to provide more car parking space and possible future expansion, so minimising any perceived flood risk threat to the structural side of the redevelopment, as so graphically seen in 2007.
> 
> The Club at this stage will not enter into any further dialogue, as this statement is issued solely as part of the policy to keep interested parties informed with progress moving forward.


http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/?p=4014


----------



## gehenaus

So what would happen to the Ricoh? Absolutely soulless.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Hartsdown Park (Margate F.C.) redevelopment:


New owner means this is moving ahead. 



> It has also been confirmed that funding is in place and plans have been approved to commence work on the redevelopment of Hartsdown Park. Everything is now in place and building work expected to start no later than February, with a build time of 12 months.


http://www.margate-fc.com/content/s...ll&id=1387304567&archive=&start_from=&ucat=4&


----------



## RMB2007

More on the above. This is what I can tell from the planning documents:

*Red Area*

New 1,125 capacity terrace with changing rooms and club bar/hospitality area behind the stand.

*Blue Area *

New seated stand with a capacity of 972.

*Yellow Area*

New Hotel

*Orange Areas*

Two new 500 capacity terraced stands.

*Grey Area*

Stays as at is now (400 standing places).

*Pink Area*

Stays the same, so a 275 capacity seated stand.


----------



## JimB

Cubo99 said:


> ^^
> why Coventry City FC leave Ricoh arena ?


Disagreement with Coventry council (which owns the stadium) about the rent.

The team is currently playing games 30 miles away from Coventry, in Northampton.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Peterborough United*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk/...gh-united-s-moy-s-end-re-vamp-video-1-5725942
> 
> The future Moy's End:


From @NickJolliff:










https://twitter.com/NickJolliff


----------



## Harry1990

Does anyone know if the St Mary's Stadium expansion is taking place still ? Would definitely improve the look of the current ground really liked the plans when they was released


----------



## RMB2007

Harry1990 said:


> Does anyone know if the St Mary's Stadium expansion is taking place still ? Would definitely improve the look of the current ground really liked the plans when they was released


On hold at the moment, but maybe something next year:










http://www.saintsdsa.org.uk/index.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Yeovil Town*





















> *THE Glovers have threatened to leave Yeovil if plans to build a supermarket at Huish Park do not go their way, it has been claimed this week.
> 
> South Somerset District Council leader Ric Pallister said the warning was issued by Yeovil Town Football Club after the council said it was likely the plans would be recommended for refusal at a planning committee in March.*
> 
> Talking to the Western Gazette on Monday, Mr Pallister said: “They told us they will go somewhere else in south Somerset if their plans are not accommodated.
> 
> “They have tried to turn this into a political football. They are setting us up to be the fall guy. But the council is stuck between a rock and a hard place.”
> 
> *The club argues the application for the 70,000 sq ft store, submitted nearly three years ago, could help fund ground improvements and would be part of a multi-million pound regeneration scheme. It would mean a 3,500 seat stand could replace the Copse Road End open terrace, increasing capacity of the ground to about 11,000.*
> 
> Mr Pallister said the council had made very clear the “fundamental issues” it had with the club’s plans for a supermarket from the start.
> 
> He said: “We have suggested other alternatives, but they have made it crystal clear they just want a supermarket
> 
> “Of course we are proud of the club and want them to keep on going.”
> 
> Mr Pallister said national planning policy was against out-of-town supermarkets.
> 
> He said: “There are three other locations nearer the town centre where a supermarket could work – the cattle market, one on Lysander Road and on Vincent Street. Their owners could take us to court if we approved the Huish Park plan, as approving this could cut the legs off the value of these sites. The policy is our Bible and the legislation is clear.”
> 
> He also said the development would mean public open space for Abbey Manor residents would need to be moved and replaced to the same standard or better. Technically the training pitch the club wants to build on should be accessible to local residents.
> 
> A suitable alternative has not yet been found.
> 
> Mr Pallister also said a traffic impact assessment for the proposed development has not yet been completed by the club – giving another possible reason for the application to be refused.
> 
> Mr Pallister’s comments came after an investor in the project, the millionaire retailer Chris Dawson, said Yeovil would get the development “no matter what.”
> 
> Speaking to the Western Gazette on Saturday Mr Dawson, boss of Plymouth-based CDS International, which operates The Range – a nationwide home, leisure and garden retailer – said he was growing tired of the council of “playing politics.”
> 
> He said: “If they want to play, I’ll play. It will be fun and I’ve got deep pockets. We can take it to the High Court, we can take it to the House of Lords, but Yeovil will get this development no matter what.”
> 
> He said it would be a “pleasure” to bring The Range to Yeovil as part of the development and hinted a major supermarket brand is closely involved in the negotiations for the scheme. He thinks the project could create around 200 jobs and keep the town “alive”.
> 
> He said: “I look at Yeovil and it’s a fantastic place with a great football club, but you get shoppers leaking to other places because it doesn’t have all the big names. People will travel for The Range and I want to bring it to Yeovil to keep the money here.”
> 
> Mr Dawson’s promise came after manager Gary Johnson said he was growing increasingly frustrated by below-standard training pitches, which meant players had to often travel half an hour to a school to prepare for matches.
> 
> On Tuesday the club declined to comment on the alleged threat to leave Yeovil, but released a statement which said it had been “assured full support from the council”.
> 
> Club chairman John Fry said: “If we are to progress in the future it is vital to create a commercial situation that can help sustain the club in this division. I am delighted the council has indicated its desire to support the club to benefit both the town of Yeovil and the club itself.
> 
> “Nobody ever believed we would be a championship club, but we are and we must move forward to sustain the dream for the club and its loyal band of supporters.”
> 
> As the revelations broke, a number of Yeovil residents had their say on the plans.
> 
> Sara Zubel said: "Oh dear throw your toys out of the pram. Better start looking for somewhere with lots of parking. I'm guessing the supporters would go wherever the team goes."
> 
> Chezza Robins added: "To be fair the club are trying to make ends meet."


http://www.westerngazette.co.uk/Glo...market-plans/story-20337344-detail/story.html


----------



## Pablo's Honey

The council should just let them build a supermarket


----------



## bluearms

*New Portsmouth Arena?*

Do you think there will be any possibility of an arena in Portsmouth? It's not the biggest of cities, obviously. But I'm just wondering who would you send ideas to?


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Pablo's Honey said:


> The council should just let them build a supermarket


I think the council might see the continued viability of their town centre as a higher priority than the football club building a stand it doesn't need.


And there's no way in the world they'd move to another town. That's a ridiculous idea. It would cost them most of their support.


----------



## RMB2007

Although it'll be a challenge for them to remain as a Championship side, it's worth remembering that promotion to the Championship has triggered this rule:



So, if they do remain in the Championship they'd eventually have to convert their terraces to seated ones. That would obviously hurt their overall capacity. Yeovil also want the new stand as it would feature many areas of hospitality in order to increase their matchday and non-matchday revenue, which is vital for most clubs now.


----------



## RMB2007

Hopefully enough of them say they want to see this happen:



> *Football League clubs consulted on return of standing*
> 
> Standing could make a permanent return at all levels of the Football League after its 72 clubs were sent a document canvassing their opinion on the issue.
> 
> It is currently allowed in Leagues One and Two but Championship grounds must be all-seater after a club has played in the second tier for three seasons.
> 
> The consultation paper was sent to all Football League clubs on Friday.
> 
> The clubs, who had asked for more information about standing, will debate the issue at a meeting in February.





> The paper ends with four questions. These are:
> 
> Should the Football League approach the minister for sport to request that the 'all-seater' stadia requirement for Championship clubs be reviewed with a view to the re-introduction of standing accommodation?
> 
> Should the Football League approach the Sports Grounds Safety Authority to request that rail seating products be licensed in Football League grounds?
> 
> Should clubs be permitted to accommodate supporters in rail seating in the Championship?
> 
> Should clubs be permitted to revert from seating to standing accommodation in League One and League Two following relegation from the Championship?


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25526329


----------



## RMB2007

Also, the FLA had to make this statement when challenged by the FSF:



> Despite constantly claiming that standing is intrinsically unsafe, the Football Licensing Authority, when challenged by the Football Supporters Federation to back up the statistics they were using to support such claims, had to admit they could not be substantiated and withdrew them, conceding that *"...the injury statistics we produce do not provide firm statistical evidence that standing is less safe than seating".*


http://www.safestandingroadshow.co.uk/myths/standing-is-unsafe

There's also this situation, which is likely to happen in the future:



> If Bristol City go ahead and redevelop Ashton Gate, then that will show again how comical the regulations are. Why? Because Bristol City plan to introduce the rail seats system, but when football is being played they'll have to lock down the seats. However, for rugby matches (Bristol Rugby Club are moving to the stadium) the fans would be allowed to stand in those sections. So, one rule for football fans, another for rugby fans.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Dewsbury (new uncovered terrace nearly completed):


From their Facebook page:



















http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dewsb...bury-United-Kingdom/Dewsbury-Rams/53598249455


----------



## Darloeye

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25505385 video about the Darlington Arena.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Scunthorpe United showed their shareholders some images of the proposed new stadium, but they're not releasing those images to the general public yet. However, people who attended have added these comments to Twitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was reported back in October:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.scunthorpetelegraph.co.u...round-latest/story-19880251-detail/story.html


From @rbarraclough23:










https://twitter.com/rbarraclough23




























http://www.scunthorpetelegraph.co.u...w-Scunthorpe/story-20392042-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.oldhamathletic.co.uk/news/article/20130214-newstand-657382.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design and access document (pdf file):
> 
> http://planningpa.oldham.gov.uk/onl...00_12-DESIGN_AND_ACCESS_STATEMENT-1466072.pdf


----------



## GunnerJacket

RMB2007 said:


> From @rbarraclough23:


Wow. Looks very nice for the price and as a 12k seater. Good for them. Where does this one sit in the planning process?


----------



## RMB2007

GunnerJacket said:


> Wow. Looks very nice for the price and as a 12k seater. Good for them. Where does this one sit in the planning process?


Still in the early stages at the moment, with the club looking to put in a planning application before May:



> THIS is the impressive vision for Scunthorpe United’s proposed new £18million, 12,000-capacity stadium.
> 
> Hopefully ready for the start of the 2015-16 campaign, the club hope to have lodged planning permission with the council and put together a business plan before May this year.
> 
> The exact location of the new ground, which will also include a hotel and office, training and catering facilities, has not been disclosed.
> 
> But chairman Peter Swann says an area of land “not far away” from United’s current base, at Glanford Park, has been earmarked.


http://www.scunthorpetelegraph.co.u...proposed-18m/story-20383590-detail/story.html

Some of their fans saying the land is basically next to the current stadium, which makes sense if they're also planning to surround the new stadium with a training complex:


----------



## matthemod

Kind of looks like a combination of Brighton's new one, and Rotherham's new one.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


>


Their official site will have an update every month. First blog mentions the demolition work and the new foundation:

http://www.oldhamathletic.co.uk/news/article/20140103-north-stand-blog-1-1267467.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

> *Scunthorpe United needs to get together with other interested parties, including North Lincolnshire Council, to sort out the detail of the new stadium scheme, chairman Peter Swann has stressed.*
> 
> The planned 12,000-capacity stadium will cost £18-million and will hopefully be ready for the start of the 2015-16 campaign.
> 
> The club hopes to have lodged planning permission with the council and put together a business plan by May this year.
> 
> The exact location of the new ground, which will also include a hotel and office, training and catering facilities, has not been disclosed.
> 
> But the chairman says an area of land "not far away" from United's current base, at Glanford Park, has been earmarked.
> 
> With Christmas and new year now out of the way, Swann, North Lincolnshire Council and the owner of the land will meet to thrash out a deal for the land where the new stadium is set to be built.
> 
> The Iron chairman is also already thinking about making the matchday experience better and more easily accessible for fans.
> 
> He also plans to recruit commercial and finance directors to the club's board in the next 12 months.
> 
> He told the Scunthorpe Telegraph: "I would have thought that by April or May, a planning application will be in and there will be a substantial business plan with that. I'm looking forward to working on that and seeing how far we can go.
> 
> "We've got to sit down with the landowner and council to thrash out a deal.
> 
> "We've got to work at getting funding, but we have already got a lot of interest and with the team doing well at present, that is beginning to grow. I've got to go out there to find those commercial partners and we're working hard on that as well."


http://www.scunthorpetelegraph.co.u...-18m-stadium/story-20390579-detail/story.html


----------



## vinnienet

RMB2007 said:


> Sounds like it'll be a basic design:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gloucestercitizen.co.uk/...long-journey/story-20320398-detail/story.html
> 
> Cirencester's ground:
> 
> http://footygrounds.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/cirencester-town-corinium-stadium.html
> 
> Oxford City's ground:
> 
> http://footygrounds.blogspot.com/2011/12/oxford-city-court-place-farm.html


This is the longest drawn out saga of a football ground ever, I'll be an old(er) man if and when it ever gets done.

I took the photo of the crossbars BTW


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Hopefully this time round the planning application will be successful, and the club can indeed redevelop Meadow Park. The latest report about what to expect was far more positive: 



> The new stadium design will be planned and submitted to meet a minimum 4000 capacity, so satisfying current grading regulations for Football Conference Premier membership; incorporating a main seated stand with a full range of football and additional facilities, the remainder will be constructed for standing terracing with both ends being covered.


http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/?p=4014

Can't say I was a fan of the previous plan, where the focus was mainly on an office building, rather than the stadium.


----------



## vinnienet

There was a cynical view behind that previous design which I won't go into on an Internet forum, but that last quote, I'd like to think came after I had a good rant about the idea of building a billy basic stadium.

You see all these artists impressions all looking magnificent yet we, as one of the country's highest profile homeless clubs announce were going to chuck together a few bus shelters!


----------



## RMB2007

> *Brentford announce new stadium developers
> 
> Wilmott Dixon will make club's vision for a new home at Lionel Road a reality
> 
> Having been granted planning permission for their new stadium development last month, Brentford FC has selected Willmott Dixon as its preferred development partner.*
> 
> The planning application includes a 20,000 capacity stadium at Lionel Road South, together with other community facilities, 910 new homes, and a hotel and supporting retail uses.
> 
> However, it remains subject to referral to the Mayor of London and the Secretary of State and conclusion of a Section 106 Agreement.
> 
> Chris Gammon, Co-director of Lionel Road Developments, announced that Willmott Dixon had been selected following a robust process.
> 
> He said: “Soon after submitting our Planning Application in May 2013 we began the process of identifying a partner to work on this exciting and challenging scheme. We have had a high level of interest and it has been a difficult job narrowing it down to one company to enter into detailed negotiations on a development agreement. All the short-listed bidders showed considerable understanding of the challenges and put a great deal of work into areas such as architectural design.
> 
> "Hounslow Council officers have been focused on the deliverability of our scheme and we believe that the Club and Willmott Dixon have in place a sound commercial model and sensitive design approach which will do a great deal to meet the concerns of local residents. We recognise we have to await the views of London and Central Governments before progressing to the next stage.”
> 
> Andrew Telfer, divisional chief executive at Willmott Dixon Regen, added: “We’re delighted that Brentford Football Club has chosen us as preferred bidder and are looking forward to working with the Club to take forward these exciting plans that will deliver a fantastic new stadium and new homes in a superb and desirable location close to good transport links.
> 
> “Willmott Dixon also shares a strong commitment with Brentford FC that our work should enhance the surrounding community. Alongside a new purpose-built home for the club, these proposals will provide facilities to benefit the wider community, attract further inward investment to create business and job opportunities and enhance the area as an attractive place to live.
> 
> “We have a proven track-record of taking forward similar high-quality developments in Tower Hamlets, Greenwich and Westminster that utilize our skill-sets for delivering substantial residential accommodation within a wider a regeneration, and look forward to working with Brentford FC to create a bright new future for the club and this part of Hounslow.”


http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/spor...tford-announce-new-stadium-developers-6474867


----------



## RMB2007

*Melksham Town F.C.*


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## Rev Stickleback

Smart offices, but as a "stadium" even at their level, it's dreadful. 

200 seats that'll probably be somewhat exposed to the elements, and nothing else at all, it seems.


----------



## RMB2007

The vast majority of the ground floor consists of changing rooms for both the football and rugby club, and the first floor is divided into function/hospitality areas for the two clubs. There's a small covered terrace on the other side of the main stadium, whilst the rest of the ground can be easily expanded when required. It's a wonderful development for the town which will hopefully help both clubs progress to playing at a higher level in the future.


----------



## JimB

Rev Stickleback said:


> Smart offices, but as a "stadium" even at their level, it's dreadful.
> 
> 200 seats that'll probably be somewhat exposed to the elements, and nothing else at all, it seems.


This is a tiny club in a small town in a regional, 9th tier league.

What kind of a stadium do you expect for it?

The facilities will be fine for a club at that level.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

JimB said:


> This is a tiny club in a small town in a regional, 9th tier league.
> 
> What kind of a stadium do you expect for it?


Not a lot. A bit of terracing, a bit of cover. 

Just enough to give the place even the slightest ounce of character.


----------



## Laurence2011

Hearing rumours that Everton are "working closely" with the local council to find a site for a 50,000 seat stadium in Liverpool, not sure how true these are


----------



## RMB2007

Laurence2011 said:


> Hearing rumours that Everton are "working closely" with the local council to find a site for a 50,000 seat stadium in Liverpool, not sure how true these are


Not a rumour, 'cause it was made official last year:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104688430&postcount=39

I don't expect much to happen, not whilst the current board is in charge.

Rumour has it that billionaire Peter Lim, who's be linked with a number of English clubs over the years is once again looking to buy a Premier League club, especially as his bid for Valencia seems unlikely to happen.


----------



## darren96

RMB2007 said:


> Still in the early stages at the moment, with the club looking to put in a planning application before May:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.scunthorpetelegraph.co.u...proposed-18m/story-20383590-detail/story.html
> 
> Some of their fans saying the land is basically next to the current stadium, which makes sense if they're also planning to surround the new stadium with a training complex:


Yeah It most likely going to be here, once the Lincolnshire Lakes project happens it wont be too bad will be in a new residential area (if it happens)


----------



## RMB2007

*Peterborough United*


----------



## RMB2007

darren96 said:


> Yeah It most likely going to be here, once the Lincolnshire Lakes project happens it wont be too bad will be in a new residential area (if it happens)


Image showing that other development and how it relates to the location of the current and planned new stadium:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Update. From Paul Loughlin on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulloughlin/sets/72157638556653723/


Looks to be a decent little stand for that level:


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/spor...tford-announce-new-stadium-developers-6474867





> *Brentford FC urges fans to lobby Boris in support of stadium plans
> 
> Brentford FC has appealed to its fans to email the Mayor of London to persuade him to endorse the planning permission for the club's new stadium in Lionel Road
> 
> A date has been announced for when London Mayor Boris Johnson will make the final decision on whether Brentford FC’s new Lionel Road Stadium will go-ahead.*
> 
> The club already won planning permission from Hounslow Council on December 5 last year for a 20,000 capacity stadium with 11 surrounding tower blocks, but now up to the Mayor of London and the Secretary of State for communities and local government to make the final decision.
> 
> *That decision will be made on January 29.*
> 
> Objectors have been writing to the Mayor to protest at the height and capacity of the tower blocks. In response the club is urging its fans to lobby Boris in support for the project.
> 
> Boris can either give the project a firm green light or reject it, or he can call in the project for further scrutiny which could delay the plans, which Brentford FC says could threaten its viability.
> 
> To express support or objection to the plans, e-mail Eddie Lister, the Mayor’s chief of staff and deputy mayor for policy and planning, and David Blankson-Hemans, the Mayor’s strategic planner. You can also write a letter to Mayor Boris Johnson, Sir Edward Lister or David Blankson-Hemans at Greater London Authority, City Hall, The Queen’s Walk, London SE1 2AA. Put reference number P/2013/1811 in the subject heading for both e-mails and letters and include your name and full postal address.


http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/news/west-london-news/brentford-fc-urges-fans-lobby-6531328


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Some images from the above plans:


If there's no judicial review, then work will start on the above this summer, which basically spells the end to the new Ashton Vale stadium. 



> A £40m revamp of Bristol City's Ashton Gate ground will go ahead this summer, the club has announced.
> 
> Bristol Sport Ltd, which owns the football club, wants to replace two stands to increase capacity.
> 
> The plan is an alternative to proposals to build a new stadium at nearby Ashton Vale, which has been delayed by an application for a town green.
> 
> Majority shareholder Steve Lansdown confirmed the club would begin work at a shareholder meeting on Tuesday.
> 
> The work was approved by Bristol City Council in November.
> 
> Mr Lansdown told the club's official website: "We'll sign the section 106 agreement any day now, and then we have six weeks to wait for the judicial review period.
> 
> "We wanted to give some certainty to supporters, so if we get through to March with no judicial review, then we will be going ahead with the redevelopment plans, starting in May."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-25840979


----------



## matthemod

What's the general view among Brizzle City fans about the re-development? I would imagine most would be happier to redevelop their historic home and stay where they've played for so many years, than to a new stadium.


----------



## RMB2007

matthemod said:


> What's the general view among Brizzle City fans about the re-development? I would imagine most would be happier to redevelop their historic home and stay where they've played for so many years, than to a new stadium.


Seems mixed. The new stadium had plenty of charm and thankfully wasn't a boring design like so many new stadiums. It would've also provided the club and city with a great long-term future due to its ability to be expanded to over 40,000 if required. There's also the anger that many feel over how a small minority of local people have scuppered the plans for the new stadium, too.

The Ashton Gate plan has less architectural value and is limited in terms of any long-term expansion, so Bristol wouldn't be included in any future World Cup bids, but obviously staying at Ashton Gate means a great deal for a number of fans.


----------



## Monks

matthemod said:


> What's the general view among Brizzle City fans about the re-development? I would imagine most would be happier to redevelop their historic home and stay where they've played for so many years, than to a new stadium.


Matt, I have not encountered a single person (City fan or not) who was against the Ashton Vale stadium proposal. Additionally, there was huge public support for the new stadium as there was also a chance that an arena would have been built near it; for a city the size of Bristol, this is a constant topic of frustration and irritation.

A handful of people have ruined something that a lot of residents were looking forward to, but this isn't new. Bristolians refer to the city as 'Bristol Village' as bureaucracy and petty disputes always seem to get in the way of anything that could potentially move the city forward. Nobody is surprised that this project won't happen; just disappointed. 

Ashton Gate is a complete dump and the traffic can be horrendous around the stadium. That is of course just my opinion, but I don't think you'd have to ask around much to find others who agree.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Even more annoying when you think that the proposed wildlife/wetland area next to the stadium would've encouraged even more Bristolians and future generations to use and enjoy the area.


----------



## RMB2007

> *London Welsh consider move to Witney
> 
> WITNEY could soon be home to a professional rugby union team.
> 
> London Welsh want to develop a 10,000-capacity ground at Witney Community Stadium on Downs Road, the former home of defunct football club Witney Town.
> 
> The plan, submitted to West Oxfordshire District Council by landowner On The Edge, is for the installation of five temporary stands including more than 6,000 seats.
> 
> If approved, the club say they will take up residence in time for the 2014-15 season, which starts in September.*
> 
> London Welsh currently play at the Kassam Stadium in Oxford, sharing the ground with Oxford United.
> 
> Directors are not ruling out continuing with that arrangement next season, but they say they are looking at Witney as an alternative.
> 
> Club commercial director David Jenkins said: “We came to the Kassam Stadium because we needed a ground that met the professional board criteria. Our criteria is moving fast and one of the things is to find an alternate or standby ground in the vicinity.”
> 
> Mr Jenkins said an issue with playing at the Kassam is that the club do not have “primacy of tenure”, meaning Oxford United always have the first option on fixtures and use of the stadium.
> 
> If planning permission is granted on February 18, the club will then have to get the Witney stadium approved by the Professional Game Board for Rugby Union in England.
> 
> London Welsh are in the Greene King IPA Championship but are seeking promotion to the Aviva Premiership which has more stringent stadium requirements.
> 
> Mr Jenkins described match attendances of less than 2,000 at the Kassam Stadium this year as “disappointing” and said he believed West Oxfordshire could attract larger crowds with the stadium able to generate sponsorship and advertising revenue.
> 
> It could also become a wider centre for sporting activities and schools matches, he said.
> 
> The news has been welcomed by West Oxfordshire District councillors as a major boost for the area, with the stadium having been unused since Witney Town folded last February.
> 
> Former mayor Harry Eaglestone, whose Witney West ward covers the area, said: “I think it would be a good thing – it would bring people to the area and help local businesses.”
> 
> West Oxfordshire District Council leader Barry Norton said: “If it does happen, I would hope London Welsh work closely with Witney Rugby Football Club to their mutual benefit.”
> 
> Last April On The Edge claimed the stadium, set in 34 acres, could be demolished to make way for a supermarket, care home or bus depot.
> 
> But director Gavin Brown said: “They (the club) need to be sustainable – they need a home they can control and they have to get revenue in.
> 
> “A lot of businesses want to be involved. The club could embrace the community and offer an ideal sports facility.”
> 
> Firoz Kassam, owner of the Kassam Stadium, said: “If they want to move, good luck to them. If they want to talk, I am here to talk.”


http://www.oxfordtimes.co.uk/news/10963158.London_Welsh_consider_move_to_Witney/



















The temporary stands will be like Saracens have, with two being for standing:










Stadium in question:


----------



## CharlieP

Crazy decision by London Welsh. They've already pissed off the majority of their London supporters, now they're making the few fans they've picked up in Oxford travel 40 km to home games.

If they're going to cobble together a ground like that, why not in London (I acknowledge that they probably couldn't do it at Old Deer Park)?


----------



## RMB2007

> *Building work set to resume on new Hayes & Yeading stadium
> 
> Fresh hope for O'Driscoll as lawyers give United chairman permission to seek out new builder for project
> 
> Hayes & Yeading have been given fresh hope in their bid to return home after chairman Tony O’Driscoll was given the green light to find a new builder to work on their Beaconsfield Road stadium.*
> 
> No work has been carried out on the site for months now following United’s dispute with M.C. Contracting and the club is continuing to fulfill their Skrill South fixtures at Woking FC’s Kingfield in Surrey.
> 
> O’Driscoll called in a team of legal experts to examine the problems plaguing the project and a breakthrough has been made, with the Hayes & Yeading chairman confirming to the Gazette that he has been given permission to seek an alternative contractor.
> 
> Work could be restarted as early as this weekend and will come as a huge relief to United fans, particularly given the stadium’s naming sponsor, Sharda Glass, went into administration in December to cast further doubt over the future of the ground.
> 
> O’Driscoll said: “I went and spoke to the lawyers. They have told me that we can now go and speak to new builders about starting up the work again. It was confirmed to me on Friday that we can legally now go and speak to new builders.
> 
> “I’ve got a meeting with some builders on Thursday at the football club. They’ve already looked at what needs to be done and they are now putting costs to those elements to let me know on Thursday. It’s good news.”
> 
> O’Driscoll, who is set to head to the United States on business again in the coming days, has already earmarked areas for the builders to tackle first, in order to push the project forward as quickly as possible.
> 
> He added: “The main thing for them to start on is that we’ve got certain areas of the first floor which need concreting before we can do any work on the ground floor. I’ve asked them if they can look to do that while I’m away. They said they can provided the costs are okay. On Thursday we should know if that’s settled.”
> 
> Meanwhile, the dispute with the previous builders, who pulled off from the site months ago, will rumble on in the background while Hayes & Yeading press ahead with work on the new venue.
> 
> O’Driscoll added: “It [the dispute] has not been sorted out at all. Our legal people have told us to get on with the works and they’ll deal with the other situation. I’m not sure what’s going to happen there but I’ve left it in their hands.”
> 
> On the field, Hayes & Yeading were beaten 2-1 at league leaders Bromley on Saturday. United are due to entertain Staines Town tomorrow night (Tuesday).


http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/building-work-set-resume-new-6598637



> *New name for Hayes & Yeading stadium
> 
> United set to agree new three-year naming-rights deal following Sharda Glass sale
> 
> Hayes & Yeading are set to sign a new naming-rights deal for their unfinished stadium.*
> 
> Previous sponsor Sharda Glass, who signed a deal with United in December 2012, went into administration in December and was bought by Consensus Capital Private Equity Ltd.
> 
> United’s new Beaconsfield Road home would have been called the Sharda Glass Community Stadium but the company’s demise has led to a collapse in the naming deal.
> 
> That leaves the club, which was given a huge boost in their bid to get work restarted on the ground this week, free to seek a new backer.
> 
> Chairman Tony O’Driscoll has already got another sponsor lined up, with a three-year believed to be in the pipeline, and a contract could be signed in a matter of days.
> 
> It represents a clean slate for O’Driscoll as he looks to get the Beaconsfield Road project back on track after a difficult start to his time at the helm.
> 
> But the Hayes & Yeading chief admits the club are now unlikely to receive all of the funds included in the original Sharda agreement.
> 
> “I believe it was due to be paid in installments,” O’Driscoll said of the Sharda naming deal.
> 
> “I don’t believe we had the money we should’ve had in. In fairness, I don’t think it’s their [Sharda’s] fault. When it was sold to them, they were under the impression we’d be back playing in there by now and it would’ve been of some use to them.
> 
> “I don’t think it’s a case of them not paying. I think it’s a case of us not following it through and we are having a clean break now and somebody new coming in. It’s all positive.”
> 
> O’Driscoll is set to speak with a prospective new building contractor on Thursday with a view to getting work restarted on the site.


http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/new-name-hayes--yeading-6602571


----------



## RMB2007

*Derby Velodrome & Multi-Sports Arena*


----------



## Harry1990

CharlieP said:


> Crazy decision by London Welsh. They've already pissed off the majority of their London supporters, now they're making the few fans they've picked up in Oxford travel 40 km to home games.
> 
> If they're going to cobble together a ground like that, why not in London (I acknowledge that they probably couldn't do it at Old Deer Park)?


I go past Old Deer Park quite frequently for England/Quins games and i think if they had a similar situation with 3 temporary stands and 1 stand as they currently do they could make it work but it would have to be like a Bath arrangement as they obviously use Old Deer Park which is public land, i also think maybe they would have issue getting people in and out but im sure if they got enough will to travel an hour and a half from London they could surely figure something out with Richmond Council. Im not Welsh but London Welsh is a proud old club with great traditions and i hate to see it basically whoring itself out in this manner.


----------



## Harry1990

http://www.northamptonsaints.co.uk/...-at-Franklin’s-Gardens-given-green-light.aspx

Plans for the expansion of Franklin’s Gardens have today (Tuesday, January 28th, 2014) been approved by Northampton Borough Council.
Following an extensive public consultation and pre-planning process, Northampton Saints submitted a full planning application at the end of October for a new North Stand that will see the total capacity of Franklin’s Gardens be increased to over 15,500, a 20 percent rise on the stadium’s current size.

The Saints are currently enjoying the longest consistent run of success in over 50 years, reaching six finals in successive seasons – including the 2011 Heineken Cup and 2013 Aviva Premiership finals – and having a host of current international players in the squad. This season the Saints are still in contention in all three competitions, lying second in the Aviva Premiership table and reaching the knockout stages of both the Amlin Challenge Cup and LV= Cup.

This success is reflected in the attendances at Franklin’s Gardens, with the stadium being filled to in excess of 95 percent of capacity year in, year out and with half the home games played so far in 2013/14 having had the ‘sold out’ signs hung well in advance of the match day itself.

Councillor David Mackintosh, Leader of Northampton Borough Council, says that it is fitting that the Saints has a venue worthy of the team’s current status.

“The Saints team is made up of top class internationals and some of the brightest young players in world rugby,” he commented. “The team represents our town proudly every week as they compete for domestic and European honours. So it is only fitting that they play in a world class stadium that can be a fitting venue for some of the biggest matches in club rugby.

“A larger stadium not only gives more supporters the chance to cheer on the players in black, green and gold, but will be a significant boost to the local economy.”

Saints chairman Tony Hewitt says that the expansion of Franklin’s Gardens will help take the club to a new level of long-term sustainability and success, and thanked the Northampton Borough Council leadership for their support of the project.

“The new North Stand is vital for the long-term growth of the Saints,” he said. “The additional capacity gives more people from across the town, county and beyond the opportunity to watch some of the best players in England play rugby, while the growth in revenues will allow us to increase our re-investment into the playing squad and maintain the recent levels of success we have enjoyed.

“Everyone at Franklin’s Gardens has worked extremely hard to get us where we are, and the new North Stand will help us stay at the top end of the most competitive league anywhere in club rugby.

“There is also the knock-on benefit to the local economy, with up to two thousand additional people coming into the town to watch rugby creating a potential increased footfall for businesses in and around the town.

“I’d particularly like to thank David Mackintosh and the rest of the Borough Council’s leadership group. Since coming into office they have worked positively with us in every aspect of the project, including providing the wherewithal for the loan which will fund the expansion.

“We have now drawn down these funds to take advantage of the competitive interest rate which is fixed for the length of the loan, and over the next year will take the project to the next phase, including putting all the details in place for a competitive tender, and to be ready for the new North Stand to be built in the summer of 2015.”

For more details on the plans (Ref N/2013/1133) please visit www.northampton.gov.uk/planning


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/spor...tford-announce-new-stadium-developers-6474867





> *Brentford have confirmed that Mayor of London Boris Johnson has delayed making a decision over the club’s new stadium.*
> 
> The planning application was passed by Hounslow Council on December 5 and was referred to the Mayor’s office.
> 
> City Hall have claimed the delay is down to the number of objections against the project.
> 
> The Mayor’s two options are to either rubber stamp it or call it in for further scrutiny and decide yes or no at a meeting.
> 
> The club, in partnership with BIAS, have launched a petition and are urging supporters to sign it.
> 
> The planning application includes a 20,000 capacity stadium at Lionel Road South together with other community facilities, 910 new homes, and a hotel and supporting retail uses.
> 
> Part of the scheme will allow for enhanced pedestrian access direct to Kew Bridge Railway Station and £250,000 towards improvements to the Station, while £175,000 will go towards improved bus services, and a minimum of 400 public cycle parking spaces.


http://www.london24.com/sport/mayor_delays_decision_over_brentford_s_new_stadium_1_3258112


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Maidstone United*
> 
> At long last, they're finally back home.
> 
> From Andy the Photographer on Flickr:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andythephotographer/7576278830/


Huge defeat for Maidstone:



> *Plastic pitches: Conference vote against artificial surfaces
> 
> Conference clubs have voted against a plan to permit the reintroduction of artificial surfaces.*
> 
> They pitches were outlawed from English professional football in 1995 after four clubs - QPR, Luton Town, Oldham Athletic and Preston North End - tried them during the 1980s,
> 
> But the issue now has been raised by reformed Maidstone United's success on a 3G pitch in the Ryman League Premier.
> 
> Their current pitch would be banned if they win promotion to the Conference.
> 
> Following an Extraordinary General Meeting in Telford on Wednesday afternoon, a Conference statement said: "The vote by the member clubs in compliance with competition regulations saw the proposal defeated by 21 votes to 11 votes.
> 
> "This means for the 2014-15 season only natural grass turf surfaces will be permitted in all three divisions of the Conference."


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25953774


----------



## matthemod

If the conference really wants to be taken seriously as the pinnacle of non-league, then there is no way they could consider introducing 3g pitches, no matter how cost efficient, and modern they've become.

It's good for non-league clubs who do not have the money to manage pristine pitches, they provide a much needed secondary stream of revenue by opening it up to be played on any night of the week, but in doing so it would create a two tier league of those who play on grass, and those who play on artificial.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

matthemod said:


> If the conference really wants to be taken seriously as the pinnacle of non-league, then there is no way they could consider introducing 3g pitches, no matter how cost efficient, and modern they've become.
> 
> It's good for non-league clubs who do not have the money to manage pristine pitches, they provide a much needed secondary stream of revenue by opening it up to be played on any night of the week, but in doing so it would create a two tier league of those who play on grass, and those who play on artificial.


Given that they play so close to grass now that you can barely tell the difference, if at all, it's hard to see a logical reason against new artificial pitches.

I think that unfortunately the plastic of the 80s gave people such bad memories that they just reject the idea outright.

It's just ridiculous to suggest that something that draws no complaints in the champions league would somehow cause problems in England's 5th and 6th tiers.


----------



## RMB2007

So much better than the previous plan. 



> *GLOUCESTER City have released the first tantalising footprint plan of their proposed new stadium at Meadow Park.*
> 
> The “scaled down” stadium differs considerably from the original plans for Meadow Park that were withdrawn last year after failing to generate support from the city council.
> 
> Homeless since the floods of 2007 rendered their Hempstead home unusable and uninsurable, the new plans give the Tigers’ long-suffering fans a view of their potential new home.
> 
> Although the new ground will occupy much of the same footprint of the old Meadow Park, it has been moved slightly north east towards Sudmeadow Road.
> 
> Flood-proofing will also see the pitch and stands raised in height to protect the site from further flooding.
> 
> The stadium itself will have an initial capacity of 4,000 to comply with Football Conference ground grading rules for both the regional and premier divisions.
> 
> The main seated stand will be on the North West side of the stadium, opposite the old Meadow Park main stand and contain seating for 1,000 supporters plus facilities for directors.
> 
> The rest of the ground will be terraced, with covered terraces at either end of the ground to house 900 supporters and an uncovered terrace on the Spinnaker Road side to house 1,200 fans.
> 
> The clubhouse and changing facilities will be housed in a building behind the goal towards the Sudmeadow Road side of the ground.
> 
> The site will also include parking for 310 cars around the stadium and for four coaches.
> 
> The Stadium development is currently being worked on by the limited company arm of the football club, headed by club owner Eamonn McGurk, his brother Brian and planning expert Paul Duncliffe.
> 
> The limited company arm of the club was separated from the football management board after the financial troubles of last year.
> 
> Since then chairman Nigel Hughes and his predecessor Stuart Pike have overseen the football operations of the club, while the McGurks and Duncliffe progress with plans for Meadow Park.
> 
> Club consultant Colin Peake said that the club had taken the decision to release the plans prior to applying for planning permission to keep fans up to date with the latest developments.
> 
> “It is right before more expenditure is committed to the project, to make this sensible decision by placing this illustrated plan into the public domain,” Peake said.
> 
> “This step is crucial to see what reaction, if any, might arise before the club’s planning team in the Ltd Company move forward to submitting plans to the Planning Committee.”


http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/?p=4234

Main Stand = covered 1,000 all-seater stand (probably a slightly bigger version of Boreham Wood's new stand).

End Stands = covered terraces with each having a capacity of 900 (sounds similar to the two small stands at Barnet's stadium).

Opposite Main Stand = uncovered 1,200 terrace (like Forest Green Rovers have).

Total Capacity = 4,000


----------



## matthemod

Rev Stickleback said:


> Given that they play so close to grass now that you can barely tell the difference, if at all, it's hard to see a logical reason against new artificial pitches.
> 
> I think that unfortunately the plastic of the 80s gave people such bad memories that they just reject the idea outright.
> 
> It's just ridiculous to suggest that something that draws no complaints in the champions league would somehow cause problems in England's 5th and 6th tiers.


I regularly play on both modern 3g and grass and let me tell you, there's absolutely no similarity. Now fair enough, there's a possibility that Maidstone United's pitch may be light years better than the pitches I regularly play on, however there is literally about a years difference between the pitch they've got, and the 3G pitch which I play on (just up the road mind you) which in itself was also labelled as the futuristic, you can't tell it's not grass, substitute.

At least, looking at this picture, they look all but identical.










First of all there's absolutely no "give" in the ground that traditional grass has. You go in for a strong tackle on a normal pitch and you'll probably rip up half of the grass and annoy the groundsman, but you'll be fine, that tension has a place to go. On 3G pitches however, there's nowhere for that pressure to go, by it's very nature it's designed to not tear up when under stress, and it ends up shooting back up into your legs. I cannot tell you how many knee and ankle injuries I've sustained as a result of tackling on artificial pitches. 

Secondly the ball bounces in erratic ways due to the system of small rubber pellets planted on the surface of the the artificial grass. Now uneven and bobble-y (is that a word?) football pitches are hardly unusual, infact they're an integral part of the game, however having seen how high some of these balls can bounce, and how far and fast the ball can speed off after a rather innocuous pass, it truly takes some getting used too. I imagine if you were a team who train and play on this kind of surface regularly, this would give an unfair advantage to the team used to the playing surface.

Finally, and leading on from my previous point, I understand why teams that far down the pyramid wish to use artificial surfaces because of the cost effectiveness of maintaining it, and being able to use it on every day of the week for increased revenue. But the Conference is a nationwide football league, the pinnacle of non-league football and the gateway to the football league, and for credibility's sake it cannot be at odds with Football League and wider Football Association rules in regards to pitch regulations for the top tiers. 

Allowing 3G pitches would create a gulf between those teams who have aspirations of being football league teams/were former league teams, and those (to use the common euphamism), "tinpot" clubs. I'm not meaning to be mean here, but it's just fact, and sugarcoating it that you can barely tell the difference is disingenuous. 

I think Maidstone United will continue to rise up the non-league pyramid (largely as a result of their massive attendances), and I fully expect them to relent and install a grass pitch, and who knows maybe even re-join the football league at some point.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> From @rbarraclough23:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/rbarraclough23


Another image:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Completed Salford City Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.182446831851363.40179.132590823503631&type=1





> *Sale eye stadium move
> 
> Aviva Premiership club Sale Sharks could leave the AJ Bell Stadium after just 18 months at the Salford venue.
> 
> Sale chairman Gordon McKie admitted the stadium "has fallen short of expectation".
> 
> A number of options are thought to include returning to Edgeley Park in Stockport, playing at Bolton's Reebok Stadium or Leigh Sports Village, the Manchester Evening News reported.*
> 
> Despite enjoying a successful season on the domestic stage and in Europe, Sale have seen average attendances drop from almost 8,000 when they played at Edgeley Park to just under 6,000.
> 
> Sale signed a 25-year lease at the AJ Bell Stadium in 2012, but McKie has held a series of meetings with joint stadium owners Salford City Council and Peel Holdings to voice serious concerns.
> 
> "The stadium, without attaching blame, has fallen short of expectation," McKie told the newspaper.
> 
> "Sale moved there in anticipation of preserving crowds, revenues and even growing them, and that has just not happened.
> 
> "It's a complex area, M60 traffic queues, access, leaving the stadium, car parks, catering, hospitality, match-day management, event management. How long have you got?
> 
> "So to be frank, it's going to have to improve. I've personally engaged both Salford Council and Peel, and I've made it very clear what our views are.
> 
> "I have asked them to consider the matter as a matter of urgency with a view to talking to them again in the very near future to hear what potential plans they may have.
> 
> "We are in a spanking new stadium which has issues with transport and infrastructure, and there are other issues, and it needs to be made more supporter-friendly. If we can't bring that about we are going have to consider what is best for Sale Sharks.
> 
> "Hopefully, we will engage and address these problems because at the moment it is evident that with our attendances falling it's just not sustainable."


http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/sport/rugby/sale-eye-stadium-move-29967258.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Kia Oval *

85333051

Another load of green seats being added. Probably would've been better adding white ones, as they wouldn't fade like the green ones will:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Update on Featherstone Rovers' expansion which is reusing two stands from Scarborough's old ground:
> 
> Image from June:
> 
> 
> 
> And one from July:
> 
> 
> 
> Pitch will eventually be extended, hence the big gap at the moment.


Update:


----------



## plasticterminator

matthemod said:


> I regularly play on both modern 3g and grass and let me tell you, there's absolutely no similarity. Now fair enough, there's a possibility that Maidstone United's pitch may be light years better than the pitches I regularly play on, however there is literally about a years difference between the pitch they've got, and the 3G pitch which I play on (just up the road mind you) which in itself was also labelled as the futuristic, you can't tell it's not grass, substitute. At least, looking at this picture, they look all but identical. First of all there's absolutely no "give" in the ground that traditional grass has. You go in for a strong tackle on a normal pitch and you'll probably rip up half of the grass and annoy the groundsman, but you'll be fine, that tension has a place to go. On 3G pitches however, there's nowhere for that pressure to go, by it's very nature it's designed to not tear up when under stress, and it ends up shooting back up into your legs. I cannot tell you how many knee and ankle injuries I've sustained as a result of tackling on artificial pitches. Secondly the ball bounces in erratic ways due to the system of small rubber pellets planted on the surface of the the artificial grass. Now uneven and bobble-y (is that a word?) football pitches are hardly unusual, infact they're an integral part of the game, however having seen how high some of these balls can bounce, and how far and fast the ball can speed off after a rather innocuous pass, it truly takes some getting used too. I imagine if you were a team who train and play on this kind of surface regularly, this would give an unfair advantage to the team used to the playing surface. Finally, and leading on from my previous point, I understand why teams that far down the pyramid wish to use artificial surfaces because of the cost effectiveness of maintaining it, and being able to use it on every day of the week for increased revenue. But the Conference is a nationwide football league, the pinnacle of non-league football and the gateway to the football league, and for credibility's sake it cannot be at odds with Football League and wider Football Association rules in regards to pitch regulations for the top tiers. Allowing 3G pitches would create a gulf between those teams who have aspirations of being football league teams/were former league teams, and those (to use the common euphamism), "tinpot" clubs. I'm not meaning to be mean here, but it's just fact, and sugarcoating it that you can barely tell the difference is disingenuous. I think Maidstone United will continue to rise up the non-league pyramid (largely as a result of their massive attendances), and I fully expect them to relent and install a grass pitch, and who knows maybe even re-join the football league at some point.



Totally agree with this post- the only people who say there is no difference between natural grass and synthetic carpets are one of the following-
1- they sell synthetic grass for a living
2- they know absolutely nothing about grass
3- they are thick

Get a fork take it to an area of grass and stick it into the ground. Then go to a synthetic pitch do the same. EXACTLY the same are they ? course they aren't they are completely different physical entities regardless of any other arguments. Any direct vertical or lateral force going into the ground will take the least line of resistance. On massive impacts natural pitches will give way to this force sometimes as a scar sometimes a divot- either way it prevents injury. Hard natural pitches with no irrigation in baking summer conditions are likely to contribute to injury. However a natural pitch can be manipulated, irrigated or whatever. A synthetic carpet is the same no matter what and herein lies a huge as yet unseen problem. The evidence is undeniable from all football physio so have spoken too- regular play and training on synthetic is far harder on the body over the long term because they are certainly not concrete but still their design is not advanced enough yet to absorb the impacts of going to ground. 

This is indisputable and don't take my opinion of it because I admit I am bias look at my name for gawds sake! Just google the issue and there are tons of papers out there particularly from the NFL whom have had the surfaces at top level for the longest and therefore have bags more data to go by.
Then we can start on about grass is a natural filter and the bacteria issue on carpets, the rubber toxins exposure the flammability factor in indoor arenas and flares being thrown which has now happened on numerous occasions. 
Not too mention the most important factor of all it's just a different game on synthetic.

HOWEVER- all these factors ( except perhaps bacteria/toxins is not that important to lower level amateur sports and I don't disagree with the logic of those sports. Luba going down that route. They have no place at top pro level and with the money at top level there is no need for them, even the best natural pitch in the world, all the equipment highly paid staff etc is still small change compared to players salaries etc. they can have a new natural pitch every month if they want!

The real proof of the pudding is this- in 1976 when Astro turf pitches were going in to venues all the sales people of the carpet manufacture companies were telling us in 10 years all pitches will be Astro. In 1996 when Astro pitches had been a complete failure and the cause of career ending for many pro footballers we were told the new rubber filled carpets would be the only sports pitches in ten years time. ( in 2006 there were less than 0.0001% in first division football leagues worldwide and none in the Brazilian, Italian, English, German, Dutch, Spanish or French leagues)
In 2006 we were told there would be a huge increase in synthetic pitches within these leagues with the introduction of 4g pitches ( marketing spin name). As of today February 2014 there are no synthetic pitches in the 1st divisions of the English, German, Spanish, French, Brazilian or Dutch leagues. There were 2 synthetic pitches in serie A Italian league.
If all the factors I gave initially above are so untrue why do we not see more clubs having these carpets if there are so many advantages???


----------



## RMB2007

*Watford*



> The Hornets have refused to confirm whether the first part of the East Stand will no longer be opening in March but did state they “aim” to have a section in use this season.
> 
> The club had initially suggested the first part of the structure would be open early this year and then the whole stand in Spring.
> 
> In December, chief executive Scott Duxbury said the first part of the new stand wouldn’t be open until March, with the remaining section fully operational in June or July.
> 
> But with three weeks to go until the start of March, and the end of that month just over seven weeks away, work on the construction of the stand’s frame has yet to start, *with the foundations expected to be completed next week.*
> 
> Watford’s operations director Glyn Evans said: “Work on the phase one piling and pile caps has now been completed and the next stage is the delivery of the steel framework itself.
> 
> “Before this can happen work is taking place to strengthen the ground level and then the steel frame can start to be delivered.
> 
> “The recent wet weather has been particularly frustrating as it has worsened the ground conditions. Once they are deemed fit we can proceed with the next stage. It is still the aim to have the first phase open during the current season.”
> 
> *The East Stand is expected to cost more than £3m and does have a semi-temporary design which will make it easier to extend if required.
> 
> The stand will initially house around 2,600, taking the total capacity to more than 20,000 if restricted view seats are included. The planning permission does include a provision to build a 5,000-seater development in the future.*
> 
> Watford decided to prioritise building the East Stand over the South-West Corner development, and handing project management to Centreplate, who last year merged with the catering company used by the Hornets, The Lindley Group.
> 
> Jon Davies, commercial director at Centerplate UK, said: “Centreplate remain committed to the South West Corner project at Vicarage Road and we are working closely in partnership with the club to bring the space to life.
> 
> “However we have been delayed by the lack of infrastructure designed within the original structure built by previous owners. This has meant we have had to revisit plans for utilities, air extraction and power provision. We are hopeful that we will start work within the next couple of months.”


http://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/sp...t_Stand_opening_has_been_pushed_back/?ref=rss

*Boreham Wood*



> Boreham Wood Football Club has applied to further extend its new stand under construction at Meadow Park.
> 
> The Skrill Conference South team wants to add an extra 207 seats, taking the west stand to 936 seats, including 44 spaces for disabled spectators.
> 
> Wood applied to Hertsmere Council to amend its initial application for a 726-seater stand and the proposal is now being assessed by planning officers.
> 
> The plans for the Broughinge Road club are expected to go before a planning committee later this year.


http://www.borehamwoodtimes.co.uk/n..._applies_to_further_extend_west_stand_capacit


----------



## RMB2007

*Derby Velodrome/Sports Arena*

Final cladding being added. From Andy Thomas 3 on Flickr:



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157632457273585/


----------



## carnifex2005

*West Ham sell Upton Park as part of biggest London football stadium redevelopment*

West Ham have sold Upton Park as part of the club's move to the Olympic Stadium.

The Hammers' historic home for more than a century is to be turned into an East End 'village' of up to 700 homes in the biggest ever London football stadium redevelopment.

No financial details have been disclosed but a report in the London Evening Standard suggests that the club will raise less than the £71.2 million the 35,016 all-seater stadium is valued at in its accounts.

Once the site has been fully developed experts expect it to eventually be worth hundreds of millions of pounds with the apartments expected to prove attractive to fans, investors and other buyers desperate to get a foothold in the London property market.


----------



## Cubo99

^^ now they can cancel West Ham FC....RIP ...


----------



## RMB2007

First stadium in England to have rail seats is getting closer. :cheers:



> A rail seated section at Ashton Gate to be revealed to fans and media this week.
> 
> Work to start on the redeveloping the Eastend [Wedlock] during the summer; this will include several thousand rail seats.


At the moment only Bristol rugby fans would be allowed to stand in the rail seats area, with Bristol City fans being required to be seated. Total madness, so hopefully the blatant discrimination against football fans will soon come to an end.


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> At the moment only Bristol rugby fans would be allowed to stand in the rail seats area, with Bristol City fans being required to be seated. Total madness, so hopefully the blatant discrimination against football fans will soon come to an end.


Lol clearly youre all for safe standing but not everyone is! And its opposition is completely understandable considering our history with standing terraces. And say what you like about the causes of it but the Hillsborough disaster wouldn't have happened if the stadium was all seater.


----------



## RMB2007

Leedsrule said:


> Lol clearly youre all for safe standing but not everyone is! And its opposition is completely understandable considering our history with standing terraces. And say what you like about the causes of it but the Hillsborough disaster wouldn't have happened if the stadium was all seater.


Lol. Well, thankfully this is moving forward, with many now seeing the hypocrisy from the politicians and others who object to safe standing in its true light.


----------



## flierfy

Leedsrule said:


> And say what you like about the causes of it but the Hillsborough disaster wouldn't have happened if the stadium was all seater.


It wouldn't have happened with a competent police force in charge, a well-designed stadium or in the absence of parameter fences either.
On the other hand the main stand at Valley Parade was all-seated in 1985. And look what happened there. Seating alone is no safety feature, neither are terraces the catalyst of disaster.


----------



## matthemod

Hillsborough could have happened with an all seated stand, it wasn't the standing that caused it, it was the rush of people coming into an already packed stand with cages preventing people being able to escape.

What has changed since then is the management and organisation of attending football which is easier to do with all seated stands. You know with seats exactly what the capacity is, and exactly how many people you can let in. Safe Standing would be exactly the same. Essentially safe standing isn't a return to terraces of old, they're basically all seated stands, just with a rail on every row.

Going one step further, even old style terraces aren't intrinsically unsafe, if they were they would be banned across all football leagues, and all sports in the U.K.


----------



## RMB2007

matthemod said:


> Hillsborough could have happened with an all seated stand, it wasn't the standing that caused it, it was the rush of people coming into an already packed stand with cages preventing people being able to escape.
> 
> What has changed since then is the management and organisation of attending football which happened to be managed much easier with all seated stands. You know with seats exactly what the capacity is, and exactly how many people you can let in. *Safe Standing would be exactly the same. Essentially safe standing isn't a return to terraces of old, they're basically all seated stands, just with a rail on every row.*


Indeed. Sadly, the opponents don't get that and happily ignore how the rail seats system actually works in order to suit their own agenda. Like you say, having a dedicated standing area, which is what the rail seats system gives you would be easy to police as a seated area, and modern ticketing systems would only allow the specific number of fans into the standing area(s), so again no different to seated stadiums.

It's a shame that some people continue to use the past in order to try and prevent this ultra safe system being introduced into all stadiums, yet make no fuss what so ever about the traditional style of terracing that's still used by thousands each week. Hopefully common sense will eventually win and all stadiums in the UK, no matter what sport is being played will have areas of standing, with Bristol City likely leading the way. :cheers:

At the end of the day, if the future rail seats are good enough for rugby fans to use in standing mode at Ashton Gate, then they're just as safe to use for football fans, too.


----------



## mckeenan

flierfy said:


> It wouldn't have happened with a competent police force in charge, a well-designed stadium or in the absence of parameter fences either.
> On the other hand the main stand at Valley Parade was all-seated in 1985. And look what happened there. Seating alone is no safety feature, neither are terraces the catalyst of disaster.


I agree. German league proves it. With limited steepnest, rails in each row and security supervising, it is safe.


----------



## Leedsrule

I'm not convinced. I think if Hillsborough had been all seater, it wouldn't have happened. Remember the capacity of terraces is calculated as (up to) 4.7 people per square meter. That's tight! And of course that's assuming everyone was and will be evenly distributed, but in reality there will be less people at the sides of the terrace and in the middle the density will be much higher. 

Im not denying that railseats are safe. If everyone goes to their assigned positions, its at least as safe as seated stands. But I don't see the point of railseats tbh, I don't see them as proper terraces, its no different to an all seated stand with people standing up. Except there are more people. But I think the benefits of terraces are exaggerated. I don't think the prices will be reduced, I don't think the atmosphere will be improved and I don't think safety will go either way (Increased capacity leading to more crowd trouble will even out the few accidents that happen in all seater stadiums).


----------



## Immunda Leodis

Leedsrule said:


> I'm not convinced. I think if Hillsborough had been all seater, it wouldn't have happened. Remember the capacity of terraces is calculated as (up to) 4.7 people per square meter. That's tight! And of course that's assuming everyone was and will be evenly distributed, but in reality there will be less people at the sides of the terrace and in the middle the density will be much higher.
> 
> Im not denying that railseats are safe. If everyone goes to their assigned positions, its at least as safe as seated stands. But I don't see the point of railseats tbh, I don't see them as proper terraces, its no different to an all seated stand with people standing up. Except there are more people. But I think the benefits of terraces are exaggerated. I don't think the prices will be reduced, I don't think the atmosphere will be improved and I don't think safety will go either way (Increased capacity leading to more crowd trouble will even out the few accidents that happen in all seater stadiums).


2 words:

Ellis Park


----------



## matthemod

I'll repeat what I said earlier, "Hillsborough could have happened with an all seated stand, it wasn't the standing that caused it, it was the rush of people coming into an already packed stand with cages preventing people being able to escape."

Hillsborough happened because the police opened a security gate, and a huge influx of fans (far more than capacity) flooded into the central pen rather than dispersing into one of the relatively empty ones on either side. Hillsborough happened because there was slack crowd management where the amount of people in the central pen was way over the listed capacity. They then had to deal with a crush as a result of being fenced in. Had there not been those barbaric fences, more people would have been able to climb out onto the pitch to safety. 

Just saying you're not convinced doesn't mean that terracing caused Hillsborough, it's not a matter of opinion and we've literally just had an Independent Panel, and the current government, acknowledge it was the poor crowd management and overcrowding.

edit: I should add for clarification, the government has basically for the previous 25 years used terracing as a rather easy scapegoat, and proclaimed that football is "safer" and more civilised today because of All-seaters. Football is safer, yes, by a long way, but it's not because of All-seaters, they simply grown as a result of the stigma that terracing caused Hillsborough and the government legislation requiring football teams in the top two divisions to become all seater. If all seater's were really responsible for this idea that football has become safer because of it, then how come teams in the bottom two divisions of the football league, with terracing, aren't dens of squalor and decadence where the animals meet up to fight? It's this stigma that Safe Standing, and terracing advocates are having to fight against.


----------



## Leedsrule

Maybe it would have still happened if the stadium was an all seater but the point was it didn't, it happened on a terrace where all the fans were standing and squashed in. Like it or not it is easier to manage seats, everyone has a number and they sit in that number, most people stay seated throughout the match and there aren't as many fans to chase trouble. That's probably the point the government are making, whilst there's nothing wrong with all seaters why change back (when imo atmosphere, ticket prices ect. wont be improved)? I'm a believer in 'If its not broken, don't fix it'.


----------



## Immunda Leodis

Do you go to many Leeds matches?

Trust me on this; it is broke, it's a huge cause of friction between the club and the fans who want to stand, which is the vast majority at both ends of the ground. It really puts me and a lot of my friends off going.


----------



## RMB2007

Immunda Leodis said:


> Do you go to many Leeds matches?
> 
> Trust me on this; it is broke, it's a huge cause of friction between the club and the fans who want to stand, which is the vast majority at both ends of the ground. It really puts me and a lot of my friends off going.


Same thing up and down the country. So many fans want to stand and do so in seated stadiums, but the stewards are obviously instructed to try and make those people sit down. There's many times I've seen people evicted because of it, but it still doesn't stop people from standing. It's also not fair on those who want to sit having to put up with some who stands in front of them all the time. It is indeed broke, however, there's a solution to resolve it. A solution that gives fans the best of both worlds, and decreases the frustration fans and stewards face week after week in regards to people standing in all-seater stadiums. Time for common sense to be used and introduce safe standing areas in all stadiums.


----------



## ben77

Leedsrule said:


> Lol clearly youre all for safe standing but not everyone is! And its opposition is completely understandable considering our history with standing terraces. And say what you like about the causes of it but the Hillsborough disaster wouldn't have happened if the stadium was all seater.


You are kidding! The stadium was a wreck, too many people tried to get in, many without tickets and the police messed up.. Grounds are now safer due to better turnstiles, access, entry systems, CCTV and removal of fences. They are still inherently unsafe because standing in seated areas is dangerous. 

I honestly can't believe people still believe party line that standing at the football is dangerous. Christ i stand on a bus which is traveling a about 40 mph every morning!


----------



## matthemod

Leedsrule said:


> Maybe it would have still happened if the stadium was an all seater but the point was it didn't, it happened on a terrace where all the fans were standing and squashed in. Like it or not it is easier to manage seats, everyone has a number and they sit in that number


I agree, hence I'm saying that it was poor crowd control that caused Hillsborough, and not terracing. If there had been seats in that stand, fans would have still run into the central pen because the security gate was opened and a huge influx of fans poured inside, causing a crush. 

The difference between Hillsborough, and today, is that crowd management is a hell of a lot better. It's become the norm now to not pay at the turnstile which was common then, meaning every fan who attends a game in the modern day has a ticket and an assigned seat (atleast this is the case for most teams in the football league, I think non-league is different), this would not be any different with safe standing rail seats. 

Even traditional style terraces are managed better now, with strict compliance by the crowd control teams to ensure that capacities are not exceeded, and that exits are easy accessible.


----------



## Leedsrule

Immunda Leodis said:


> Do you go to many Leeds matches?
> 
> Trust me on this; it is broke, it's a huge cause of friction between the club and the fans who want to stand, which is the vast majority at both ends of the ground. It really puts me and a lot of my friends off going.


Yes, but I go to more Woking matches where I nearly always stand. And I think its better because of the atmosphere, *but *when we go to all seater stadiums we still make a fair amount of noise, so people claiming that fans don't sing when they are sitting but would if they were standing are talking bollocks!



ben77 said:


> You are kidding! The stadium was a wreck, too many people tried to get in, many without tickets and the police messed up.. Grounds are now safer due to better turnstiles, access, entry systems, CCTV and removal of fences. They are still inherently unsafe because standing in seated areas is dangerous.
> 
> I honestly can't believe people still believe party line that standing at the football is dangerous. Christ i stand on a bus which is traveling a about 40 mph every morning!



Yes, granted there were lots of other factors. And like I said im sure standing now is perfectly safe. But nothing major has gone wrong in all seater stadiums in Britain (in modern times anyway). Until something goes wrong, why change? Because however safe standing may be, it wont be more safe than it is at the moment and arguably isn't worth the risk. You say that standing in seating areas is dangerous, but how many people have died from standing in seating areas??? I doubt its many. How many have died standing in modern terraces? In fact, there was one about 6 months ago in the Gremio Arena in Brazil. They took the risk putting a terrace in there and look what happened...


Im not trying to argue that modern terraces or railseats are dangerous, im just making the same point, its safe as it is at the moment so why change it when there are potential risks (mostly regarding crowd control I think) when considering reintroducing terraces?


----------



## Leedsrule

matthemod said:


> I spent a solid 2 pages replying to you, and you completely brushed them off because you didn't want to accept that you may be wrong. So forgive me if I can't be bothered to continue bashing my head against an ignorant brick wall that's verging on trolling.


What do I keep brushing off? The ellis park disaster? My reply to that is ok, yes there was a disaster in an all seater stadium but do you really think less people would have died if the stadium had terracing?


----------



## matthemod

Leedsrule said:


> I'm not convinced. I think if Hillsborough had been all seater, it wouldn't have happened.


This in a nutshell. We provide counter arguments that show that Hillsborough was not a result of terracing, but you just brush them off as "you're not convinced". 



Leedsrule said:


> I think if you read what I said, I was talking about major events in Britain. Is anyone going to reply to my comment regarding the gremio arena? Again, if that stadium was all seater I don't think that person would have died.


This was the one that made me realise you're doing it for shits and giggles. Apparently a major disaster that happened in an all seated stadium does not count as it wasn't a major one in Britain, then immediately after you talk about the Gremio disaster representing how terracing is unsafe. Newsflash, Gremio isn't in Britain either.

So yeah, I'm going to let some of the other more patient posters take the torch on this one as it's getting a bit repetitive and mundane.


----------



## MrYoung

The terracing in Gremio Arena was not just horribly designed, but would NEVER be allowed anywhere in Europe. I'm as pro-terracing as you can be, and I was shocked to see that terracing. No crush barriers in the entire lower half just so that the fans could do their famous avalance goal celebration? In a modern terrace by European standards this would not even be possible. Oh, and weak fences break under pressure regardless of whether its terracing or seating. Just ask our fans who went on the away trip to Haugesund back in 2010 http://www.nettavisen.no/2943267.html (picture in article) This was in a seated section of the stadium.

To repeat and add to my statement from a few pagers back: My club (SK Brann) is for the upcoming season removing 500 seats to make room for 1000 standing places. After standing in that area for 7 years I am absolutely certain that it will be safer for us now that the seats are being removed. I can confirm that small "avalanches" during goal celebrations are very much a reality in all-seater areas as instead of having the possibility to jump down a step, you fall over the seatback in front of you. Not fun!


----------



## Leedsrule

matthemod said:


> This in a nutshell. We provide counter arguments that show that Hillsborough was not a result of terracing, but you just brush them off as "you're not convinced".


Well is this whole argument just about opinion? If there was a clear right or wrong the people in charge wouldn't be having any discussions. Like ive been saying the whole way through, you can twist arguments and statistics to your will. For example you will say the Ellis park disaster was a good representation of what would have happened if Hillsborough was an all seater. But I would reply, 60,000 extra people tried to get in and 43 died, compared to the terraces at Hillsborough where 5,000 people tried to get in and 96 died. 



> This was the one that made me realise you're doing it for shits and giggles. Apparently a major disaster that happened in an all seated stadium does not count as it wasn't a major one in Britain, then immediately after you talk about the Gremio disaster representing how terracing is unsafe. Newsflash, Gremio isn't in Britain either.


You completely misquoted me on 292. I was talking about British all seater so it wasn't relevant to bring Ellis Park up at that point (Although I guess ive answered your questions on that now). Yeah, I used the example of Gremio arena after but only as it was so recent an in a brand new stadium. You expect me to reply to every one of your points but you don't even read what im saying, and you *still *haven't replied to the point about crowd control/ behaviour, which no-one else seems to be considering. Maybe its not me who should admit im wrong...:bash:


----------



## matthemod

I hadn't responded to your point about crowd control/behaviour, because it's from a skewed and slanted viewpoint to which you have already made up your decision.

For some reason you've got this perception that standing on a terrace turns people into animals, of which they are over-crowded and completely uncontrollable, and I have on numerous times told crowd management is a hell of a lot better today than it was in the late 80's. Safe Standing areas do not increase the capacity of those stands, and modern legislation makes it a requirement that even traditional style terraces have a clear and easily accessible exits, not to mention the ability to climb out onto the field in the case of an emergency. Not to mention the culture of attending football is a hundred times removed from that of the late 80's, which in itself was the dark ages of English football.

I also think it's really rather ironic that you say I'm the one who should admit I'm wrong when myself, and a host of other posters on here, have provided you with the information that you seem completely unwilling to accept. A differing of opinion is one thing, outright blinding yourself to the truth based on nothing but outdated, stigmatised views about terraces and the people who prefer to stand is another.

However this has become absolutely pointless, so let's agree to disagree.


----------



## JimB

Big fucking yawn.

In the probably forlorn hope of bringing an end to this incredibly tedious discussion, I repeat:

Let those who want to sit.......sit in areas with designated seats.

Let those who want to stand.....stand in safe standing areas.

Stop trying to dictate to others how they must watch their sport.

It really isn't fucking rocket science.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Leedsrule said:


> I have stood in a three quarters full terrace in the UK and that was uncomfortable.


where?



> I don't know why its relevant that the value was higher in the past, because 4.7 is the limit now and that's what would be used.


because all incidences of crushing happened when higher densities were used (not to mention the hopeless crowd control measures of the past - police would rather overfill terraces than let fans into buffer zones or tell them they can't come in)





> Read what I said...they can get seats in adjacent blocks and just extend the singing section. Its not like the signing area is specifically block 5B and if you don't get a seat there you cant sing. And why is that any different to a terraced stand anyway? What if all the standing spaces are sold out?


few grounds have a real singing section. One big impact of all-seater grounds has been that the different types of fan are all mixed up together. Even in the old days, the majority of fans didn't sing. All-seater grounds have meant the singers are dispersed around the stands.



> But since 2011, only 3 major stadiums have been built with terracing, Coface Arena, Stadion Essen and Sparda Bank Hessen Stadium.


How many have been built there without terracing? Why is 2011 a cut-off point anyway?



> None of which are as big as the Gremio Arena. But my point was that if its still happening in modern terraces, then its not really worth going back to.


What happened at Gremio wouldn't happen as no ground would be built without crush barriers. that is not the norm for modern terraces. I'd go as far as to say it's unique in the entire world to have been built like that. It does not represent "modern design" so please stop trying to pretend it's what would happen if terraces were allowed.



> So we go back to the old system because it should never have been changed, even if the new system is working fine?


It depends how you define "working fine". Prohibition worked in terms of stopping alcohol-related illness and bad behaviour, but there was widespread discontent with it.

The same applies to terracing. It isn't the massive danger it was portrayed as, and a lot of people want it. Can anyone guarantee terracing in 100% safe? No they can't. But there's plenty of evidence to show it's far safer than a whole array of things that are legal.

If terracing is unsafe then it should be banned absolutely everywhere, at Woking, at Cove FC, and even standing round the edge of the pitch on a sunday morning at parks games - and for all sports too.

If people agree that such a ban would be complete and utter madness, then you start working out what it actually is that introduces risk into terracing, and eliminate that risk.

As said before, you don't ban cars because of car crashes, or bridges because some have collapsed, or multi-storey buildings because people have been trapped upstairs, or restaurants because some people have got food poisoning when eating out, or bungee jumping because some ropes have snapped, or alcohol because some people drink themselves to death, or football itself because some fans have died.

Had the Taylor Report not been asked to come up with a solution to both safety and crowd control, terracing would most probably not have been banned.



> Ok ill go over that point one last time and make it very clear to you.


How many grounds have you actually attended football at?

I just want to gauge the depth of your first hand knowledge of the subject.



> At the moment away sections are all seater, but (practically) 100% of people stand. That's 100% happy away fans who are allowed to stand because the stewards don't mind away fans standing.


They don't happily allow fans to stand _anywhere_. They just accept in some cases trying to make them sit will cause crowd trouble, so they back off.


----------



## West12Rangers

Leedsrule said:


> Well is this whole argument just about opinion? If there was a clear right or wrong the people in charge wouldn't be having any discussions. Like ive been saying the whole way through, you can twist arguments and statistics to your will. For example you will say the Ellis park disaster was a good representation of what would have happened if Hillsborough was an all seater. But I would reply, 60,000 extra people tried to get in and 43 died, compared to the terraces at Hillsborough where 5,000 people tried to get in and 96 died.
> 
> 
> 
> You completely misquoted me on 292. I was talking about British all seater so it wasn't relevant to bring Ellis Park up at that point (Although I guess ive answered your questions on that now). Yeah, I used the example of Gremio arena after but only as it was so recent an in a brand new stadium. You expect me to reply to every one of your points but you don't even read what im saying, and you *still *haven't replied to the point about crowd control/ behaviour, which no-one else seems to be considering. Maybe its not me who should admit im wrong...:bash:


Crowd control is better now,crowd behaviour is different now..the fans want it back,and now,a lot of the clubs want it back..so ...lets terracing back


----------



## forestforever

JimB said:


> Big fucking yawn.
> 
> In the probably forlorn hope of bringing an end to this incredibly tedious discussion, I repeat:
> 
> Let those who want to sit.......sit in areas with designated seats.
> 
> Let those who want to stand.....stand in safe standing areas.
> 
> Stop trying to dictate to others how they must watch their sport.
> 
> It really isn't fucking rocket science.


*This times a billion*


----------



## Leedsrule

matthemod said:


> I hadn't responded to your point about crowd control/behaviour, because it's from a skewed and slanted viewpoint to which you have already made up your decision.


I could say exactly the same about your points. That's why this argument is pointless. 



> For some reason you've got this perception that standing on a terrace turns people into animals, of which they are over-crowded and completely uncontrollable, and I have on numerous times told crowd management is a hell of a lot better today than it was in the late 80's. Safe Standing areas do not increase the capacity of those stands, and modern legislation makes it a requirement that even traditional style terraces have a clear and easily accessible exits, not to mention the ability to climb out onto the field in the case of an emergency. Not to mention the culture of attending football is a hundred times removed from that of the late 80's, which in itself was the dark ages of English football.


But look at the use of stuff like Flares and Smoke Bombs in countries like Germany compared to the UK. I have no doubt that if people thought they could get away with it, then there would be more flares and smoke bombs in English football. And its definitely easier to hide away after throwing a flare in a full terrace than an all seated. I reckon there will be more of this sort of behaviour that is 'frowned upon'. 



> I also think it's really rather ironic that you say I'm the one who should admit I'm wrong when myself, and a host of other posters on here, have provided you with the information that you seem completely unwilling to accept. A differing of opinion is one thing, outright blinding yourself to the truth based on nothing but outdated, stigmatised views about terraces and the people who prefer to stand is another.


It was a joke, why should I accept im wrong when you've done nothing to convince me. All you lot keep going on about is how terraces have changed since the 80's and they are now really safe, I know that but my arguments remain the same: Whats the point when atmosphere wont increase and ticket prices will barely go down if at all, and why take the risk of having double the amount of people in the same space to potentially cause trouble?



> However this has become absolutely pointless, so let's agree to disagree.


I agree, you lot aren't going to change your stance,. im not going to change mine, and our opinions don't matter anyway, its down to the Government and the FA at the end of the day.




JimB said:


> Let those who want to sit.......sit in areas with designated seats.
> 
> Let those who want to stand.....stand in safe standing areas.
> 
> Stop trying to dictate to others how they must watch their sport.


If only life was that simple :lol: 

We cant always get what we want  You could apply the same principle to anything: 'Let those who want to build their own houses do so', although its not a good idea and wouldn't be allowed because that house might fall down. I dont want to pay my taxes but I am dictated to do so. Just an example :nuts: 




Rev Stickleback said:


> where?


Plenty of places  For example at Woking, AFC Wimbledon, Peterborough, Farnborough, Aldershot, York...ect ect ect



> because all incidences of crushing happened when higher densities were used (not to mention the hopeless crowd control measures of the past - police would rather overfill terraces than let fans into buffer zones or tell them they can't come in)


Of course it is 4.7 per sqm for a reason, and maybe it was higher in the past, but I feel this is a bit too much when it would be full every week. Its one thing giving a terrace in the conference a capacity of 2000 when it will never be filled, but they should be more considerate when calculating the capacity of a terrace that will be full every week; and of course the value calculated is only safe as long as everyone stands equal distances apart in the terrace which like ive explained is unrealistic. 



> few grounds have a real singing section. One big impact of all-seater grounds has been that the different types of fan are all mixed up together. Even in the old days, the majority of fans didn't sing. All-seater grounds have meant the singers are dispersed around the stands.


Not sure I agree with the first point, a lot of teams have singing sections whether they mean to or not. And if they don't, wth message boards and stuff these days im sure it wouldn't be hard to create one. One fan needs to say 'Lets make block 102 our vocal section this year, anyone who wants to stand up and sing buy a season ticket here and if you don't want to sing go somewhere else'. This is obviously what has happened in places like Fulham and Palace and countless others which do have a very noticeable vocal section. 



> How many have been built there without terracing? Why is 2011 a cut-off point anyway?


Because that's when the Gremio was built and that's what we were talking about.



> What happened at Gremio wouldn't happen as no ground would be built without crush barriers. that is not the norm for modern terraces. I'd go as far as to say it's unique in the entire world to have been built like that. It does not represent "modern design" so please stop trying to pretend it's what would happen if terraces were allowed.


I hope not. But my point was that whether it would meet European safety standards or not, it is still a brand new world class venue with terracing and people have been seriously injured already, whereas in brand new seated stadiums nothing comparable has happened in the past couple of years, as far as I know anyway. Just a point that 'Modern terraces' aren't always as safe as you make out. 



> It depends how you define "working fine". Prohibition worked in terms of stopping alcohol-related illness and bad behaviour, but there was widespread discontent with it.
> 
> The same applies to terracing. It isn't the massive danger it was portrayed as, and a lot of people want it. Can anyone guarantee terracing in 100% safe? No they can't. But there's plenty of evidence to show it's far safer than a whole array of things that are legal.


True. But you cant bring it back just because it's 'still safer than some other things that are legal'. Smoking kills more people than terraces every year yet it is legal; *but* smoking also probably kills more people than knives every year but that's not an excuse to allow people to carry knives*. Also there isn't widespread discontent to the same level as the prohibition. 


*Not comparing the threat of knives to the threat of standing, just using example,s like you have been using.



> If terracing is unsafe then it should be banned absolutely everywhere, at Woking, at Cove FC, and even standing round the edge of the pitch on a sunday morning at parks games - and for all sports too.
> 
> If people agree that such a ban would be complete and utter madness, then you start working out what it actually is that introduces risk into terracing, and eliminate that risk.


But the difference is, like ive said, the attendances at premier league are much higher than conference football or other sports! Woking don't even sell out 1 game a year. In fact not many teams below championship level get sell out crowds. This means that if a league 1 or 2 team has terracing it probably wont be full, but in the premier league it would *always* be full. In terms of risk, statistically something is more likely to happen in the premier league with terraces than in the lower leagues. What actually introduces risk into terracing is the people :lol: Its a good point though. 



> As said before, you don't ban cars because of car crashes, or bridges because some have collapsed, or multi-storey buildings because people have been trapped upstairs, or restaurants because some people have got food poisoning when eating out, or bungee jumping because some ropes have snapped, or alcohol because some people drink themselves to death, or football itself because some fans have died.


You have too understand why terracing was banned after Hillsborough, and the government really didn't have a choice and did make the right decision. There would have been outrage if things were allowed to go on the way they were. Maybe if terraces had never gone we would still have hooligans now. We'll never know. 

But in reply to your point, you also don't change something if it isn't broken. For example using your bungee jumping example (this is completely fictional btw) , if they used to use a type of rope called type 1 which was extra elastic, but occasionally it would snap. And one time it snapped and killed someone very important. So the bungee jumping community decided to change, and use the more reliable type 2 rope, which was less elastic but more safe. And there were no problems, much less people were killed with this new rope. Then someone suggests going back to the first rope and everyone else says 'why would we change back when the current one is doing a perfectly good and safe job?'. 



> Had the Taylor Report not been asked to come up with a solution to both safety and crowd control, terracing would most probably not have been banned.


But you have to say, the measures that were taken have worked pretty well. 



> How many grounds have you actually attended football at?
> 
> I just want to gauge the depth of your first hand knowledge of the subject.


Wow, big question. Let me see, 60 maybe? I don't know. But most of them will have had terracing. I have obviously been to more games than that, but I probably have been to about 50 or 60 grounds. I don't know really  But enough anyway. 



> They don't happily allow fans to stand _anywhere_. They just accept in some cases trying to make them sit will cause crowd trouble, so they back off.


Well, in almost all cases. And the current system seems to work ok I think, everyone is happy, like I explained. 

I think this argument is getting a little silly now. I know I am stubborn: I wanted to reply to these points. You lot are just as stubborn as me. But we all know that we're just going round in circles. And opinion is split, and the arguments outweigh eachother, if one of us was right then there would have been a final decision by the government by now. At the moment, the FA and government seem to be 'on my side' but I think in the next few years there will be a change and safe standing could be introduced, whether I like it or not (just to make it clear, I do like standing at games, I wouldn't want to watch a woking game sitting down, but I don't really have much sympathy for premier league fans which probably affects my opinion. Ive already explained why I think what I think and I wont repeat it, but im not sure ill be standing in the home end at a premier league club on a packed but quiet terrace). Im just glad its down to the FA to weigh up the facts, not us, because we seem to be rubbish at it.


----------



## flierfy

Leedsrule said:


> IBut look at the use of stuff like Flares and Smoke Bombs in countries like Germany compared to the UK.


There seem to be even more of flares in Italy where all big grounds are officially all-seater. Yet, there are next to no flares in England's lower divisions where terraces are still in place. Which suggests that there is no correlation between terraces and flares.


----------



## Leedsrule

flierfy said:


> There seem to be even more of flares in Italy where all big grounds are officially all-seater. Yet, there are next to no flares in England's lower divisions where terraces are still in place. Which suggests that there is no correlation between terraces and flares.


Again you cant compare the lower leagues because the attendances are so different to the prem. I suppose Italy do use them yes, but the FA in Britain are trying to crack down on the use of flares and I think that would rise if people could throw one then hide in a packed terrace. Is much harder to pinpoint a culprit in a terrace compared to all seaters. Theres probably a correlation between the amount of people and the use of flares, and if theres twice as many people you could argue flares would be used twice as much.


----------



## JimB

Leedsrule said:


> If only life was that simple :lol:
> 
> We cant always get what we want  You could apply the same principle to anything: 'Let those who want to build their own houses do so', although its not a good idea and wouldn't be allowed because that house might fall down. I dont want to pay my taxes but I am dictated to do so. Just an example :nuts:


Truly gormless analogies which merely confirm your troll status.


----------



## Immunda Leodis

I've lost count of the number of times I've been 'Section 60d' by the Police and patted down by stewards at the turnstiles at Leeds away games and some of the more hostile home games, as a standard procedure. 

If you want to stop flares being set off inside a ground, this is a far more effective tactic than banning standing areas on the off chance someone will smuggle pyro in. 

It's an Aunt Sally argument.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Leedsrule said:


> Of course it is 4.7 per sqm for a reason, and maybe it was higher in the past, but I feel this is a bit too much when it would be full every week. Its one thing giving a terrace in the conference a capacity of 2000 when it will never be filled, but they should be more considerate when calculating the capacity of a terrace that will be full every week;


Sorry, but this is just silly.

A terrace full to it's 2000 capacity once a year is no more or less safe than one filled with 2000 every other week.

2000 is either safe or it's not.



> Because that's when the Gremio was built and that's what we were talking about.


No. It's what you insist on talking about despite it being repeatedly pointed out to you that its design was nothing at all like what has been built anywhere else in the modern era.

Safety standards in many South American stadiums are well below what would be acceptable here. Such a terrace wouldn't have been allowed here for around 100 years.

If you genuinely believe that sort of terracing is common in modern stadiums then you've proved you have no idea what you are talking about, and any further discussion is pointless.






> You have too understand why terracing was banned after Hillsborough, and the government really didn't have a choice and did make the right decision


yet if you were alive back then, you'd have known the government wasn't under any pressure to ban terracing. It did feel a duty to tackle crowd trouble.

Football wasn't popular in 1989. The stereotype football fan was a hooligan, and the news reports from tournaments weren't about smiling Gabby Logan types discussing "the mood in the camp" and finding happy England fans in pubs to speak to. They were solely about reporting crowd trouble that had happened, or speculating on crowd trouble that might happen that evening.

Margaret Thatcher had earlier proposed that _all_ football be played in empty stadiums, and just be run for betting purposes. They then went with the ID card scheme, where fans had to register to support a single club, and could only go to their games (with nobody else allowed). The ID card scheme also got banned by the Taylor Report under the slightly absurd notion that fans without cards could try to get in, and cause dangerous congestion at the turnstiles.

The government was also keen to stress the hooliganism angle as a cause of Hillsborough, partly because it suited their anti-football fan agenda.

A government report which concluded that terracing wasn't unsafe would have been highly unlikely to have banned it, without the crowd control angle.

You need to understand the context to understand why the decision was made. It wasn't just because 96 people died.

Even if there is a fear that terracing might make trouble in grounds more likely, it'd be very easy to stipulate that home and away terraces are at opposite ends of the ground - as is the case in all new builds in Germany.




> For example using your bungee jumping example (this is completely fictional btw) , if they used to use a type of rope called type 1 which was extra elastic, but occasionally it would snap. And one time it snapped and killed someone very important. So the bungee jumping community decided to change, and use the more reliable type 2 rope, which was less elastic but more safe. And there were no problems, much less people were killed with this new rope. Then someone suggests going back to the first rope and everyone else says 'why would we change back when the current one is doing a perfectly good and safe job?'.


People would see the logic behind it if it was realised that the first type of rope would only snap under certain conditions, which were preventable, and it offered a better experience.


----------



## Victor333

Can anybody tell me how much money do the Premiership teams recive from tv rights?if you relegate and the next year you win promotion,it s more profitable than finishing let s say 15 in premier league?


----------



## Guest

Victor333 said:


> Can anybody tell me how much money do the Premiership teams recive from tv rights?*if you relegate and the next year you win promotion,it s more profitable than finishing let s say 15 in premier league?*


No. You don't actually win anything for promotion. You win the right to be paid from the TV pool for the next season. Teams that get relegated are paid parachute payments over 4 years I think, but that figure is still much smaller than what you would get if you stayed in the Premier League. Staying in the league is much more lucrative.


----------



## thomasKing

Rev Stickleback said:


> the maximum was probably higher in the past.
> 
> ...in fact I've just dug out an old copy of the Football Grounds of England and Wales, from back in the 80s. The limit used to be 5.4 per metre.
> 
> What's the biggest full terrace you've stood in? You keep saying that 4.7 is too much, but have you ever been in a capacity crowd like that?
> 
> 
> 
> People aren't going to purposefully stand where they'll be squashed. They'll stand where there's room. With the pens removed, people will be free to move away from any area that feels too crowded.
> 
> Yes, density will differ over parts over the terrace, but not remotely to the degree you imagine.
> 
> 
> there were no stewards kicking people out for standing in the past.
> 
> 
> Not if those seats are already in places already mainly sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> New (or newly renovated) grounds with proper terraces in Germany.
> 
> Borussia Dortmund
> Bayern Munich
> Schalke 04
> Stuttgart
> Borussia Moenchengladbach
> Eintracht Frankfurt
> Hannover
> Mainz
> Augsburg
> Bayer Leverkusen
> Hoffenheim
> Fortuna Dusseldorf
> Cologne
> Kaiserslautern
> Arminia Bielefeld
> Union Berlin
> Ingolstadt
> Paderborn
> FSV Frankfurt
> Duisburg
> Hansa Rostock
> Wiesbaden
> Magdeburg
> Alemannia Aachen
> Dynamo Dresden
> RW Essen
> RW Ahlen
> 
> ..and that's just the ones I know about, and doesn't include others where I've not seen the type of terracing, nor ones where the terracing was there pre rebuild.
> 
> 
> And stop talking about Gremio. Nowhere builds barrier free terracing like Gremio, and even then, the problem wasn't crushing. It was that tha put a weak fence at the front of the stand, and it broke and people fell over the fence into a moat below.
> 
> 
> Because the rationale for it being banned was flawed.
> 
> Terracing isn't dangerous. Overcrowding is dangerous, which is why you bring in measures to prevent overcrowding.
> 
> 
> 
> And if everyone has to sit, rather than half of them, that's better?


All this fawning over Germany seems rather misguided to me. Their stadiums include both fences and large nets, which seems to indicate less control of the crowd than in england. 

Im all for standing, though, but I would rather look to rugby or lower league football for inspiration. If they can have small sections of standing, so should the top divisions, at least on the same small scale. 

rail seating seems strange. It will not increases capacity and I doubt it will do much for atmosphere either. It would be better with small packed standing areas. Its hard to see how it would be unsafe if only say 5 yards deep yet it could significantly increase capacity if its all round the stadium


----------



## Leedsrule

JimB said:


> Truly gormless analogies which merely confirm your troll status.


Well they aren't totally gormless examples at all. He said let those who want tpo stand stand, but you cant just allow people to do what they want. You could say that now, in all seaters, let those who want to stand in their seat stand. Like I said you cant always get what you want.



Immunda Leodis said:


> I've lost count of the number of times I've been 'Section 60d' by the Police and patted down by stewards at the turnstiles at Leeds away games and some of the more hostile home games, as a standard procedure.
> 
> If you want to stop flares being set off inside a ground, this is a far more effective tactic than banning standing areas on the off chance someone will smuggle pyro in.
> 
> It's an Aunt Sally argument.


Yeah, I get that, but if you really want to smuggle pyro in it really isn't that hard. The searches aren't particularly thorough and are often performed by stewards who probably haven't been taught how to effectively pat someone down and search bags. 



Rev Stickleback said:


> Sorry, but this is just silly.
> 
> A terrace full to it's 2000 capacity once a year is no more or less safe than one filled with 2000 every other week.
> 
> 2000 is either safe or it's not.


Something bad is more likely to happen in a packed terrace than in a 90% empty one, yes? So statistically an incident is more likely to happen in a prem terrace that is full every week than in a league one which rarely is. How many incidents ddo you hear of where lots of people have died in a half empty terrace? That's why it makes a difference how many people are in the terrace in relation to its cap. 




> No. It's what you insist on talking about despite it being repeatedly pointed out to you that its design was nothing at all like what has been built anywhere else in the modern era.
> 
> Safety standards in many South American stadiums are well below what would be acceptable here. Such a terrace wouldn't have been allowed here for around 100 years.


My point simply was that if people can get seriously hurt in a Brand New modern terrace, regardless of where it is or whether it would be acceptable, It dosen't look good for terracing. Its proven that the concept of standing at a football game is not as safe as some make out. 



> If you genuinely believe that sort of terracing is common in modern stadiums then you've proved you have no idea what you are talking about, and any further discussion is pointless.


When did I say that?



> yet if you were alive back then, you'd have known the government wasn't under any pressure to ban terracing. It did feel a duty to tackle crowd trouble


.

What do you suggest the government should have done then?

I don't like thatcher tbh so im against most of the stuff she did, but this seemed like the most obvious thing to do at the time. But no, I wasn't alive back then. Looking back from what I know, if only minor changes were introduced (getting rid of the fences, strengthening barriers, making sure the stewards and police had the right training ect) then hooliganism would have persisted and the chances of another disaster happening wouldn't have been reduced by as much. 



> Even if there is a fear that terracing might make trouble in grounds more likely, it'd be very easy to stipulate that home and away terraces are at opposite ends of the ground - as is the case in all new builds in Germany.


You don't need to be next to the away fans to cause trouble.



> People would see the logic behind it if it was realised that the first type of rope would only snap under certain conditions, which were preventable, and it offered a better experience.


But surely it isn't worth the better bounce (or whatever the hell you rate a bungee jump on :lol if there is even a slight risk of it going wrong? Its not even about how dangerous rope 1 is, its about rope 2 doing a perfectly good job so there being no need to change.


----------



## Immunda Leodis

Searches not thorough?!

Due to supporting Leeds for the last 20 years more uniformed men have had my meat and two veg in their hands than women have; which is a bit depressing.


----------



## Leedsrule

Immunda Leodis said:


> Searches not thorough?!
> 
> Due to supporting Leeds for the last 20 years more uniformed men have had my meat and two veg in their hands than women have; which is a bit depressing.


And yet people still get flares in, so if the number of people doubles wont the number of flares at least double?

Maybe you just look a little shifty :shifty: ahahaha


----------



## Immunda Leodis

Leedsrule said:


> And yet people still get flares in, so if the number of people doubles wont the number of flares at least double? Maybe you just look a little shifty :shifty: ahahaha


People get flares in because it's not standard procedure to search people on entry. 

It's an Aunt Sally argument you're putting forward 

There's no correlation between standing and flares. Based in your argument of more people = more chance of flares I'm presuming you're against Man Citeh et al expanding their stadiums on safety grounds?????


----------



## BIGcider APPLE

Why, three or more pages later, are we still indulging him?


----------



## Leedsrule

Immunda Leodis said:


> It's an Aunt Sally argument you're putting forward


I don't know what that means! 



> There's no correlation between standing and flares. Based in your argument of more people = more chance of flares I'm presuming you're against Man Citeh et al expanding their stadiums on safety grounds?????


Theres no clear cut evidence because no country has changed its laws on standing in recent years. I would have to use the argument that the use of flares is greater in europe (eg Italy, Germany) where standing is allowed than here where no standing is allowed In the top leagues. The fact league 1 crowds are about 10% of premier league crowds means we cant really use them for comparison.


----------



## Leedsrule

BIGcider APPLE said:


> Why, three or more pages later, are we still indulging him?


Just because you think im wrong dosent mean everyone does. In fact, the FA share a lot of my opinioms on safe standing. Am I not entitled to my opinion like any other football fan? (Saying that if you stop replying it dosent bother me in the slightest)


----------



## trmather

Leedsrule said:


> Theres no clear cut evidence because no country has changed its laws on standing in recent years. I would have to use the argument that the use of flares is greater in europe (eg Italy, Germany) where standing is allowed than here where no standing is allowed In the top leagues. The fact league 1 crowds are about 10% of premier league crowds means we cant really use them for comparison.


I'd say there's more use of flares over there because it's in their nature and culture and they've always had flares and mass displays of banners and so on.

We're more reserved and H&S conscious.

FWIW I definitely think there should be a choice on the standing matter. If clubs want it then let them have it, if others don't then they don't have to.

Obviously I'd imagine Liverpool wouldn't out of respect to the 96 and of course the families but other clubs very clearly do want it.

Things have completely changed since 1989. Stadiums are much better equipped for standing if it were to be re-introduced. There's absolutely no reason why we can't implement it safely just like other countries do.


----------



## RMB2007

500 capacity stand proposed for Tottenham's training ground:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


>


New stand can be increased to 3,100 by extending it the entire length of the pitch, and can also be increased to 5,000 if ever required, too:



> Sherif added: “The new stand’s design has been future-proofed to enable additional facilities to be added as required. Once completed, the stand will provide 2600 additional seats, with the possibility of adding approximately 500 more seats through extending the length of the structure at one end.”


http://www.slick-seating.com/news.html


----------



## Laurence2011

Wow spurs new stadium taken a bit of a capacity decrease


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/spor...tford-announce-new-stadium-developers-6474867


:banana:


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*



TheGrand said:


> From today, pic courtesy of the FC Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:





> Steel is on site
> 
> We are now a quarter of the way through our building programme in Moston. Despite the heavy rain during most of 2014 we’re very pleased that work continues in line with the build timetable which has not been easy given the conditions on site. As with any building work we have issues and problems to deal with but we are continuing to plough through these and we remain on target.
> 
> The preliminary preparation works to both the stadium pitch and the community pitches is complete. In the light of how many postponements we have suffered recently we are now re-visiting our pitch designs and working hard with our pitch consultant and contractor to investigate alternative design solutions in an effort to try and ensure we have the optimum drainage solution for the pitches within the budget we have available.
> 
> Piling works were completed in January and we are approximately 50% of the way through laying the foundations to the Main (south) stand. Steel work for the main stand is on site this week and has started to go up. The pre-cast concrete terrace units are to follow soon after. This is when we will start to see progress above ground and the body of our new ground starting to take shape.
> 
> We visited our steel fabricator at his yard in Lancaster last week to check on progress of the re-modelling of the former Northwich Victoria stadium stands which were in part salvaged from their original ground the Drill Field which dates back to 1875. Work on refabricating the Northwich Vics steelwork to fit our design is progressing well and this will form the basis for the structure of our east (St Marys Road) terrace.
> 
> A team of hardy volunteers gave their time recently to collecting and moving into storage a donation of perfectly fine pre-loved office furniture which will fit out our stadium office and classroom as well as saving us a few quid in the process. Many thanks to the lads who gave up their time on this. In this vein we are looking to do a call to volunteers to help assist the stadium team with the project - an announcement will be made through the the usual forums soon.
> 
> Behind the scenes the stadium team are also working hard at researching and putting the final details together of items such as the kitchen layout, beer cellar design, bar fit out, communications room requirements, the travel plan, etc. etc. Items which are not necessarily earth shatteringly exciting but all issues we need to get right so we have the best possible stadium we can.


http://www.fc-utd.co.uk/m_blog.php?story_id=5358


----------



## RMB2007

Next step for Brentford is getting the okay from Eric Pickles:



> Brentford chief executive Mark Devlin was naturally delighted after the Mayor of London’s office elected to give the green light to the club’s new stadium plans.
> 
> The Bees received planning permission from Hounslow Council in December 2013 and today, the Greater London Authority gave its blessing.
> 
> He told London24: “It’s wonderful news and a testimony to the project team and the supporters that came together to battle the case and put a very strong case in front of the Mayor.”
> 
> There has been vociferous objection to the scheme with the Strand on the Green society arguing that “there is a view that football supporters should be kept well clear of areas used by other members of the public, otherwise we loose oases of peace and quiet in the parks and on the riverside enjoyed by those whose interest is NOT football.”
> 
> And Devlin is wary of the battle as it enters its final phase as the scheme must now be signed off by Secretary of State for Communities and Local Government Eric Pickles.
> 
> He said: “We think that the people that were objecting were well organised and very vocal. We take nothing for granted.
> 
> *The club are hopeful that this can be done in the next two weeks, however a decision can be delayed indefinitely.*
> 
> And the chief executive called on supporters to continue to sign the petition organised by Brentford Independent Association of Supporters (BIAS).
> 
> “It is not straightforward,” Devlin added. “We hope the Secretary of State will see the business case and the benefits the new stadium will bring in terms of jobs and homes.”
> 
> He went on: “Supporters should continue to sign the petition. None of the fans should take this for granted.”
> 
> The only other potential stumbling block is the agreement of a Section 106.
> 
> However, Devlin is hopeful that can be agreed by the beginning of April.
> 
> “The project team are working to agree that in the next six weeks,” he confirmed.
> 
> The planning application includes a 20,000 capacity stadium at Lionel Road South together with other community facilities, 910 new homes, and a hotel and supporting retail uses.
> 
> Part of the scheme will allow for enhanced pedestrian access direct to Kew Bridge Railway Station and £250,000 towards improvements to the Station, while £175,000 will go towards improved bus services and a minimum of 400 public cycle parking spaces.
> 
> On the pitch, Brentford are in action against promotion rivals Wolves on Saturday and a crowd above 11,000 is expected for the heavyweight clash.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...iYHIBw&usg=AFQjCNFTSMDaYuX_2l4u3_mlS-gGh2-KVg

Hopefully Eric Pickles will approve of the above and also of the Haringey Council's CPO against Archway Steel, which is required in order for Spurs to move forward with their new stadium.


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*



TheGrand said:


> Today's pic courtesy of Mick the Red


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Hayes & Yeading United*
> 
> Being reported on the Hayes & Yeading United forum that work has once again started on their new stadium. Good news for them, so hopefully this time they'll actually finish it, or get it to a standard where they can at least move in.


From @handyutd:



> A pleasing sight for all H&Y fans! More work on the new ground today!


----------



## RMB2007

> Stadium developers expecting final decision for Brentford FC project
> 
> *The long wait for an answer to whether Brentford FC will get its much longed for new stadium is possible before the month is out.
> 
> Backing for the 20,000 seater Community Stadium project from the Secretary of State for Communities and Local Government is now all that is needed to make the dream a reality for Bees fans.
> 
> Should Eric Pickles give the £71 million development his approval on or before Friday (28) then the builders could be on site as early as this summer.*
> 
> This positive - but still cautious - news was shared with members of West London Business, the chamber of commerce for the West of the city at its Property Lunch at Holborn’s Grand Connaught Rooms last Friday (21).
> 
> Brian Burgess and Chris Gammon were guests at the event and spoke in their roles as executive director and director respectively of Lionel Road Developments Ltd.
> 
> This is the company created to see through a scheme which began 11 years ago which would see the football club leave its 100-year-old Griffin Park home and move a mile away to a site currently used for waste recycling in Lionel Road.
> 
> Mr Burgess told the attendees: “This is not just about a stadium, it’s a catalyst for a much wider regeneration project.
> 
> “We’ve set out to create a community hub and it is very pleasing to have so many authorities agreeing with us that the benefits will outweigh any possible negative impacts.”
> 
> A thumbs up from Mr Pickles would follow hot on the heels of the decision by the Mayor of London’s office to grant its own green light last Tuesday (18).
> 
> Hounslow Council’s planning committee kicked things off back in December when it formally approved the scheme which will also see 910 new homes and a hotel being constructed.
> 
> The aim is to have the stadium ready for the 2016/17 season
> 
> During his talk Mr Burgess highlighted figures showing 220 jobs would be created during the construction phase and then a further 300 once everything is finished.
> 
> They also estimate the boost in trade to local businesses could total £15 million a year.
> 
> Despite this, local residents living around Chiswick, Gunnersbury, Strand on the Green and Kew have grave concerns about traffic impacts, parking problems, noise and pollution and unsightly tower blocks blotting out the view.
> 
> Speaking afterwards Mr Burgess told getwestlondon: “It’s been a big boost to get the backing from Hounslow and the Mayor’s office, it demonstrates the merits of this scheme.
> 
> “We know there are people who remain to be convinced. We have been speaking to residents since 2008 and if we get Mr Pickles’ final approval we will certainly be talking to them again to tell them how plans are progressing.
> 
> “We are not like some developers who build and then move on, we are intending to be at Lionel Road another 100 years and want to create something everyone can be proud of.”
> 
> Frank Wingate, the chief executive of WLB, said: “We’ve are long-time supporters of Brentford FC and greatly admire all the work they do in the community.
> 
> “What they are proposing is an important regeneration exercise which will greatly enhance an area of West London which is badly in need of it.
> 
> “We very much welcome the news about how much footfall to local businesses will increase as a result and hope the final permission for this project is close at hand.”


http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/news/west-london-news/brentford-fc-stadium-planners-believe-6739499


----------



## RMB2007

*Watford*

I think it'll be a decent enough stand. It has the ability to be easily expanded when required to 5,000, whilst the first row of seating being above pitch level gives the stand that extra height:


----------



## UdineseA

I know people may have their reservations about the new stands design but for many Watford fans we have waited far too long for this. Cant contain my excitement now we can see the frame going in.


----------



## RMB2007

> *GLOUCESTER City can now move forward with “confidence” with plans for a new stadium at Meadow Park after receiving the go-ahead from the Environment Agency.*
> 
> Club officials met with the Environment Agency last week to run a fine-tooth comb through their plans for a new stadium on the Sudmeadow Road site.
> 
> The current scheme have been scaled down from the original planned £4million community stadium and associated business land that was submitted in 2012.
> 
> Those plans failed to gain full support from both the Environment Agency and Gloucester City Council, leaving the Tigers no closer to a return home from their flood-enforced exile.
> 
> But following Friday’s meeting, City chairman Stuart Pike said the club can now look forward to completing the final flood risk assessments and look to submit a new outline planning application.
> 
> Pike said: “Officials from the club met with Environment Agency last Friday afternoon as part of the on-going pre-application discussions relating to the new Stadium proposals for Meadow Park.
> 
> “The Meeting was held to discuss the specific and constructive feedback that the club had received in relation to flood modelling and other technical aspects of the scheme.
> 
> “Now that the Environment Agency have completed their technical review of the flood modelling evaluation work, they are satisfied that no further flood modelling is required.
> 
> “The club are now in a position to move forward with the preparation of the Flood Risk assessment which will form part of the formal submission to the council.”
> 
> *With one major hurdle to the scheme now cleared, the club will hope to put forward a planning application for the 4,000 capacity stadium in the coming weeks.*
> 
> Club officials will now meet with their architects to agree a timescale for when they can submit plans to the City Council.
> 
> “The club have now arrived at a position where they are able to move forward with confidence,” Pike said.
> 
> “In this regard a meeting will be held shortly to agree a timeline for a formal submission of the outline planning application.
> 
> “We will continue to liaise with the Environment Agency whose on-going assistance has been extremely constructive and of considerable assistance to the club and their flood risk consultants.”


http://www.gloucestercitizen.co.uk/...Agency-plans/story-20707051-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

> 500 capacity stand proposed for Tottenham's training ground:


Update:



> *Controversial plans to build a new 500-seater stand at Tottenham Hotspur's training ground has been deferred by a planning committee*
> 
> Members of a planning committee have deferred the application from Tottenham Hotspur Football Club to build a 500-seater stand at their training ground.
> 
> The controversial plan would the premier league side erect the stand at their Enfield base in Whitewebbs Lane in Bulls Cross.
> 
> The club also applied for new floodlighting.
> 
> At an Enfield Borough Council planning meeting this evening, Councillor Ertan Hurer suggested all members of the committee should visit the site to determine what action should be taken.


http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...at_Spurs_training_ground_pushed_back/?ref=mry


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> I believe the population is just under 30,000. The current stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> More images in the link below:
> 
> http://www.europlan-online.de/index.php?s=stadion&id=3919&t=s&land=43


More on Gibraltar's new national stadium. Capacity 8,000:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info can be found in the link below:
> 
> http://www.backtodarlo.co.uk/home





> *Full steam ahead for rugby and football club groundshare
> 
> A PLANNING application for work to prepare Darlington RFC’s ground for use by the Quakers will be submitted within weeks, officials say.
> 
> Officers at both clubs say it is now “full steam ahead” to get Blackwell Meadows ready for the football club’s arrival after the rugby club approved the plan.*
> 
> Members of the rugby club voted in favour of the groundshare at an emergency meeting on Monday night.
> 
> Of the 71 people eligible to vote, 57 voted in favour of the partnership.
> 
> Tony Stowe, Darlington RFC secretary, said: “We’re pretty excited – this is something that has been a long time in the making and now we can really move forward with intent, as can the football club.”
> 
> Mr Stowe said a working group including members of the rugby club and football club, as well as architects and consultants had already prepared plans, schedules and costings for the improvements.
> 
> “Submitting the planning application will be the next significant step which will happen within weeks,” he added.
> 
> A new entrance to the clubhouse is proposed, along with an extension to the lounge.
> 
> Terracing will be created at the west end of the main pitch and a temporary stand currently erected at Bishop Auckland FC’s Heritage Park will be brought to Blackwell Meadows.
> 
> New fences will also be built around the pitch and ground.
> 
> Mr Stowe said discussions would take place with Darlington Borough Council about additional parking in a field beside Grange Road and changes to the entrance road.
> 
> Martin Jesper, chief executive of Darlington FC, said: “There has been a lot of momentum over the last couple of months and this decision will reenergise everybody to try to make the groundshare happens.”
> 
> Mr Jesper said the club aimed to move back to Darlington for the start of next season, although it had agreed to use Bishop Auckland’s ground if the move was delayed.
> 
> Darlington MP Jenny Chapman welcomed the outcome of the vote.
> 
> She said: “Sharing facilities at Blackwell Meadows makes good sense for both clubs.
> 
> “It's been a bumpy journey and there's still a great deal of work to do but I'm more optimistic than I've been in a long time about the future of Darlington Football Club.”
> 
> Darlington Borough Council said it was pleased that an agreement between the two clubs was now in place.
> 
> A spokeswoman added: “We look forward to assisting with further advice as the proposals progress in more detail.”


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...qFV-ROUI5Snz7BF6ZJ85diyw&ust=1395982094772090


----------



## RMB2007

*Salford City Football Club*

Various reports yesterday stating that Gary Neville, Phil Neville, Ryan Giggs, Paul Scholes and Nicky Butt will soon acquire Salford City FC, with the deal due to be completed in the summer. The BBC also reported that plans to build a new clubhouse (which the club already has planning permission for) could finally become a reality:


----------



## poguemahone

I was trying to work out yesterday whether the clubhouse is where the current grandstand is or the opposite side, but couldn't find the plans anywhere.

I can't see them going ahead with this clubhouse though, I suspect something more ambitious will be put forward if the deal goes through. They have aspirations of playing league football.

Great to see this happening though, it's my fathers old local team. He moved from Salford to Sydney as a 10 pound pom in the 60s.


----------



## RMB2007

poguemahone said:


> I was trying to work out yesterday whether the clubhouse is where the current grandstand is or the opposite side, but couldn't find the plans anywhere.
> 
> *I can't see them going ahead with this clubhouse though, I suspect something more ambitious will be put forward if the deal goes through. They have aspirations of playing league football.*
> 
> Great to see this happening though, it's my fathers old local team. He moved from Salford to Sydney as a 10 pound pom in the 60s.


I'd agree with that. Looking at Google Maps, there seems to be more than enough room to redevelop the existing ground. It certainly requires investment, 'cause the current stadium really is outdated:




























http://worldgroundhop.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/Salford City


----------



## RMB2007

New stand installed at Westfield FC. 

@westfield_fc:





































https://twitter.com/westfield_fc


----------



## flierfy

^^ Is this an exhibition of a model stand? It looks rather forlorn otherwise.


----------



## RMB2007

This is why they built it:


----------



## RMB2007

*Oldham Athletic*

@T_om_s:










https://twitter.com/T_om_s


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

@FCUnitedMcr:





































https://twitter.com/FCUnitedMcr


----------



## will101

RMB2007 said:


> *Oldham Athletic*
> @T_om_s:


I like how somebody just has to be the first one in the stand, overcoming all obstacles.


----------



## RMB2007

*Worcester City FC*



> *Over the past 18 months Worcester City FC Supporters’ Trust representatives have worked to put together a proposal for a new community sports development at Perdiswell.
> 
> The first stage of the process has now been reached and a full planning application for the development of a Community Sports Hub with a Football Ground at Perdiswell will be submitted to Worcester City Council on Wednesday 16th April.*
> 
> On the following night, Thursday 17th April, a Fans Forum will be held at 7.30pm at Worcestershire County Cricket Club, New Road, Worcester in the Graham Hick Pavilion. This will be held jointly by the Trust with representation from the Football Club.
> 
> The full final plan will be revealed and the next steps that will be required to ensure a future for Worcester City FC through Community Ownership will be discussed.
> 
> All those interested in the future of Worcester City FC should attend.


http://t.co/MVDDydggqK


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> New stand installed at Westfield FC.


Yeah they did it to meet ground grading regs, but it looks fucking ridiculous. Walked past it today and it completely ruins the previously tidy looking ground.


----------



## RMB2007

*West Didsbury & Chorlton AFC*

Two new stands added. @WD_CFC:




























https://twitter.com/WD_CFC


----------



## RMB2007

*Concord Rangers FC*

The company that builds these stands is certainly doing good business. New stand at Concord Rangers also added this month.

@ConcordRangers:










https://twitter.com/ConcordRangers


----------



## RMB2007

*Watford*


----------



## darrenstrutt

What's the deal with that stand at Watford, will it extend over that existing building to the left of the stand, to cover the full length of the pitch?


----------



## RMB2007

darrenstrutt said:


> What's the deal with that stand at Watford, will it extend over that existing building to the left of the stand, to cover the full length of the pitch?


The old stand contains the changing rooms, so they'll demolish it after the new changing rooms have been built. Once complete the new stand will indeed cover the full length of the pitch.


*Bristol Rovers*



> *A group which has fought plans to turn a Bristol football stadium into a supermarket has ended its campaign.*
> 
> For two years Sainsbury's has been waiting for an end to the legal process over its plans to redevelop Bristol Rovers' Memorial Stadium in Horfield.
> 
> Last month a High Court judge ruled against TRASHorfield's challenge over the planning permission, which it argued was granted unlawfully.
> 
> The group has now said it would not be taking its case to the Court of Appeal.
> 
> *In a statement, it said it had not been able to raise the "tens of thousands of pounds necessary" to test the High Court judgment and was therefore no longer appealing against the planning decision.*
> 
> Bristol Rovers is hoping to begin building its new £40m stadium at Frenchay this summer and have it ready to move into during the 2015-16 season.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...sw7FmUIUZ2Fu6t_MzGUBYmw&bvm=bv.63934634,d.ZG4


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

@dahazlehurst:










https://twitter.com/dahazlehurst

@FCUnitedMcr:



> Building work on the stand opposite the Main Stand has now begun.












https://twitter.com/FCUnitedMcr


*Yeovil Town*

As Bristol Rovers' supermarket and stadium battle ends, Yeovil Town's continues. Yeovil need the new supermarket to be built on land they own next to their stadium so they can then finance the redevelopment of Huish Park:



> The planning application for a food store at Huish Park has been deferred for two months.
> 
> The members voted in favour of deferring the application for two months to give the Football Club time to address outstanding issues.
> 
> Chairman John Fry said: "I am confident we can address the issues over the next two months but it will be a lot of hard work."


http://www.ytfc.net/news/article/20140402-council-1463780.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

*Peterborough United*

@BBCCambsSport:










http://t.co/Db1A7g26Ax


*Watford*

@watfordfcsays:










https://twitter.com/watfordfcsays

More images of Watford's new stand in the link below:

http://t.co/SLk38mO4AD


----------



## RMB2007

@Gloscricket:










https://twitter.com/Gloscricket


----------



## RMB2007

Barnet's chairman answers some questions in regards to The Hive:

Are there any plans to change the East stand in regards to a balcony, roof for blocks A&B, larger roof for other blocks?



> AAK: “As you know we inherited much of this design but we are working up plans to improve the East Stand. The extent of this work is undecided and dependent on crowds and available income but we are conscious of the height differential between the roof and stand seating.”


Are all the planning issues fully resolved?



> AAK: “No, we still have to deal with an enquiry this summer which will hopefully be by written submission and then of course we have other planning applications we need to make in order to continue our development of The Hive.”


Does he have any future plans for the Hive?



> AAK: “We have several plans and ideas which we are working up to improve the site and facility but a lot will depend on the stance of the Council after the elections. I hope to tell you more about these plans as they develop and will keep you informed if anything comes to fruition.”


When will the medical centre be built?



> AAK: “The machines are on their way from Japan and we are in final talks with a medical partner so if all goes well we hope to open the medical centre in the summer.”


When will sides and rear extension to West Stand happen?



> AAK: “There is no intention to build sides on the stand as this will become an abortive cost should we extend to the corners in the future. The rear extension to the stand will depend on the outcome of the planning enquiry but the Council have now dropped their opposition to this.”


When will the north stand be installed and is it the south stand from Underhill?



> AAK: “The planning allows for a seated stand similar to the South stand at Underhill but whether we relocate this or just build a new one is still undecided.”


http://www.onlybarnet.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=7779&hilit=south+stand


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Eastleigh FC have purchased Exeter Chiefs east terrace. It's expected to be installed in May:


Seems they'll add this all-seater stand to one end of the stadium (capacity = 2,290):



















Cross-section of the stand they purchased from Exeter Chiefs (capacity 1,182):


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *A.F.C. Fylde*
> 
> Planning application has gone in for their new 6,000 capacity stadium. The all seated main stand has a capacity of 2000, whilst the other three stands will be for standing. This stadium was designed by the same people who designed Fleetwood Town's main stand, hence the similarities between the two main stands. A.F.C. Fylde currently play in the same league as F.C. United, so one league below the Conference North (Skrill North):


Planning permission granted. :cheers:

https://twitter.com/AFCFYLDE


----------



## RMB2007

poguemahone said:


> ^^ Disappointing, it looked a fabulous plan for club and community.


Been approved. 



> South Cambridgeshire District Council have today approved a planning application to build a new stadium for Cambridge City Football Club at Sawston. A further statement from the club will be issued in due course.


http://www.cambridgecityfc.com/artman/publish/article_3081.shtml


----------



## RMB2007

> *YORKSHIRE County Cricket Club has today unveiled ambitious plans to transform Headingley Cricket Ground into one of the finest cricket venues in the world.*
> 
> The Headingley Masterplan, described by club chairman Colin Graves as the most ambitious project since the Leeds ground was established 125 years ago, will see Yorkshire CCC in partnership with Leeds Rugby, Leeds City Council and DLA Architecture, to prepare for the phased redevelopment of the ground over the next 20 years.
> 
> The scheme includes the installation of floodlights and the rebuilding of the North/South Stand, adjoining the rugby ground, which will become the centrepiece of the project. The capacity of the cricket ground will increase from 17,000 to 20,000 in the redevelopment.
> 
> The plans include:
> 
> Phase One - Erection of four permanent floodlight pylons
> 
> Phase Two - The rebuild of the North/South Stand, in conjunction with Leeds Rugby, to incorporate a three-tiered seating area, which will accommodate 5,060 seats, enhanced corporate facilities and new permanent concession units
> 
> Phase Three - To incorporate an additional 915 seats to the upper tier of the North East Stand with the possibility of a cantilever roof from the side of the Carnegie Pavilion to the existing scoreboard
> 
> Phase Four - The development of a new Pavilion located in the North West area of the stadium complex. Built on five levels, the Pavilion will be adjacent to the existing Carnegie Pavilion. To include state-of-the-art corporate facilities, new dressing rooms for the players and coaching staff, Members’ Long Room and seating and the creation of a main entrance to the stadium on Kirkstall Lane
> 
> Phase Five - The erection of a translucent cantilever roof to cover the White Rose Stand on the western side of the ground
> 
> Phase Six - Landscaping on the White Rose Stand and North East stand concourses
> 
> Yorkshire County Cricket Club chairman, Colin Graves, said: “This is the most ambitious project the Club and the venue will have undertaken since the ground was first established 125 years ago.
> 
> “Our ambitions are clear. We want to create a stadium that is amongst finest in the world and enable Yorkshire to continue to stage major international fixtures over the long term. It is vital that we don’t lose sight of our objectives. As other venues around the country continue to invest in their facilities, we cannot afford to standstill and expect that Headingley will always host international cricket. The stark reality is that if our stadium fails to evolve we will lose our Test Match status, which would be a devastating blow to the region.
> 
> “The Masterplan has been designed to provide a framework to enable us to achieve our objectives of improving facilities over a period of time.
> 
> “The phased approach allows room for flexibility and for the stadium complex to evolve over time. Providing the best facilities for our stakeholders, including members, corporate patrons and our playing staff is my driving force.
> 
> "These are all very exciting proposals and we will be working with local residents and all parties involved in these plans, as, together, we seek to make them a reality.
> 
> “I will be working tirelessly, alongside our partners, to ensure this project becomes a reality and my lasting legacy as Chairman of Yorkshire County Cricket Club.”
> 
> In order to move forward with its expansion plans, Yorkshire County Cricket Club will secure the support of members, the community, local home owners, businesses and other key stakeholders via a detailed consultation period.


http://www.thebusinessdesk.com/york...-ambitious-plans-to-redevelop-headingley.html


----------



## RMB2007

> *Gloucester City Football Club has submitted their detailed planning application for the new stadium at Meadow Park to Gloucester City Council.*
> 
> This is a vitally important moment for the club as it is a positive step in the right direction as the Tigers look for a swift return to Gloucester.
> 
> The 4,000 capacity facility on the site of the club’s former ground at Meadow Park will be built to the specifications of a Conference Premier graded ground, one level above City’s current league standing.
> 
> The plans involve a 1,000 seat main stand, surrounded by three sides of built-up terracing, with over 300 available car parking spaces.
> 
> Detailed plans will be available for supporters to view in the near future.


http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/?p=4657


----------



## RMB2007

> New Cricket Pavilion at Somerset County Cricket Club, Taunton
> 
> LED Architects were invited by SCCC to take part in a limited design competition for a new pavilion building at The County Ground in December 2012. Based on a simple, yet elegant interpretation of a ‘traditional’ pavilion, LED Architects’ design was selected as the winning scheme and subsequently developed into a set of detailed proposals that form the basis of the current planning application.


http://www.ledarchitects.co.uk/dram...ilion-at-somerset-county-cricket-club-taunton



> The intention is to commence the build at the end of the 2014 season and once completed the Somerset Pavilion will also bring the ground to the standard required to host International cricket. The thrilling prospect of One-day International cricket in Taunton will bring pleasure and pride to both Members’ and cricket fans as well as substantial benefits to the local economy.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...ciBx83WTklmJRoVXRekwdaA&bvm=bv.68445247,d.ZGU


----------



## RMB2007

> *Plans are expected to be submitted to town hall planners later this month and a public consultation event will launch from next week
> 
> New artist impressions of a planned £11m transformation of a sports complex in east Manchester have been revealed.
> 
> Plans to build a new 6,000-capacity speedway stadium, a national basketball centre and two state-of-the-art 3G football pitches are set to be put before town hall planning chiefs later this month.*
> 
> New computerised images give a first look at the current proposals and how the area could look if the plans are given the green light.
> 
> A series of public consultation events will begin from next week with local residents being asked to help shape the plans before their submission.
> 
> It is hoped the centre, off Kirkmanshulme Lane, Gorton, will host speedway Grand Prix and international basketball events and is part of a wider regeneration of the east Manchester area.
> 
> Coun Jeff Smith, executive member for housing and regeneration at Manchester council, said: The development will sit at the heart of the Gorton area and will become a major asset that the local community will be encouraged to take full advantage of.
> 
> “We would urge anyone in the local community to come forward with their views on the proposals for Belle Vue Sports Village.”
> 
> The speedway stadium would boast a 1,800-seat grandstand which would allow the Aces to compete in speedway’s Elite League.
> 
> The national basketball centre will feature a 2,000-seater main match court.
> 
> David Gordon, chief executive officer at Belle Vue speedway, said:
> 
> “It’s the massive step forward.
> 
> “We are delighted that our plans to keep Belle Vue where it belongs, in the Belle Vue area where the club has raced since being formed in 1928, are really moving ahead.
> 
> “There is strong support for the Sports Village in Gorton already but we want residents to know that their best interests have been thoroughly discussed and catered for.”
> 
> The first consultation event will be held at Gorton Library on June 10.
> 
> Further events will also follow on June 14 at Gorton Market, June 18 at Belle Vue Leisure Centre and June 19 at Mount Road Sure Start Centre.
> 
> The majority of the project will be paid for with council cash but it is hoped around half of the £10m contribution will be recouped by renting the speedway stadium back to Belle Vue Aces.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...t1jBdo7KWU7Pk9bvBFhxI8Q&bvm=bv.68445247,d.ZGU

*Exeter Chiefs*

From their Facebook site:





































https://www.facebook.com/ExeterChiefs?fref=photo


----------



## matthemod

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/?p=4657


It looks as if from these plans, the ground will be raised up. I imagine this is because the previous ground was denied insurance because it was a flood risk.


----------



## RMB2007

matthemod said:


> *It looks as if from these plans, the ground will be raised up.* I imagine this is because the previous ground was denied insurance because it was a flood risk.


Yep. I believe it was because the environment agency opposed the previous plan which then failed to gain planning permission, but this latest plan has the backing of the environment agency. The previous plan was odd, with it being a stand/office building in one corner of the ground and open terracing:


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*



> *It is all to play for between the greyhound and AFC Wimbledon bids after an inspector said the Plough Lane site would be suitable for either sport.
> 
> After months of deliberation, an independent inspector has deemed the controversial Wimbledon site suitable for both greyhound racing and football, leaving it for Merton Council’s planning committee to decide.*
> 
> AFC Wimbledon has said it is delighted by the result, whereas greyhound supporters remain stoic as the hard work is not yet over for either side.
> 
> The future of the site has been mired in controversy as both AFC Wimbledon and supporters of greyhound racing, which is currently housed at the stadium, have been battling it out to make the historic venue their home in Wimbledon.
> 
> Merton Council leader Stephen Alambritis said he is pleased inspector Robert Yuille has agreed with the council over the suitability of the location for ‘sporting intensification’ after months of speculation.
> 
> Coun Alambritis said: "We are pleased the inspector has gone with us for the greyhound stadium.
> 
> "It is right for sporting intensification.
> 
> "Planning permission will be given for flats, the number of them is to be decided. "It is all to play for for any sport."
> 
> Inspector Robert Yuille heard arguments from all sides about the suitability of each sport, plus ideas on retail and residential use at a hearing in late January this year, as part of a review of Merton Council Sites and Policies Local Plan.
> 
> AFC Wimbledon chief executive Erik Samuelson said he was delighted with the inspector’s conclusion.
> 
> Mr Samuelson said: "We can now move to the next stage of the process.
> 
> "There’s still a long way to go and a lot of hard work to be done but this is a significant moment in our plans to return to Wimbledon."
> 
> Greyhound supporter Diane McLean, of the We Want Wimbledon group, said: "I am not excited by the result; it is not anything new as far as we’re concerned.
> 
> "Things are underway - if the football think they can railroad through they are mistaken.
> 
> Ms McLean said they will put in a planning application to the council in due course and it will quite rightly be scrutinised by the public and the council.
> 
> AFC Wimbledon will hold a number of public consultations this summer on dates to be announced.
> 
> In the report, the inspector said: "Time will tell whether either of these schemes is viable or suitable on this site.
> 
> "I see no compelling planning reason at this time why the Plan, which at present allows for either, should seek, in effect, to favour one rather than the other.
> 
> "I do not, therefore, consider it necessary for the Plan to specify that a greyhound stadium should be retained on the site."
> 
> Irish business man Paschal Taggart's £60m plans for the stadium feature a new world class squash club with seven courts, a four tier 4,500 capacity greyhound racing stadium, supermarket and residential apartments as well as a multi storey car park, medical centre, dance studio and gymnasium.
> 
> If AFC Wimbledon win the bid, the club would build a mixed use development featuring a 22,000 capacity stadium, starting at 12,000, 500 residential apartments, a hotel, education and retail space and an intention to replace the squash courts and gym at Christopher’s Squash Club.
> 
> The Planning Inspectorate’s report on the examination into Merton Sites and Policies Local Plan was published on Wednesday, June 4.
> 
> It will be discussed at a council meeting on Wednesday, July 9 in the Civic Offices in Morden.


http://www.wimbledonguardian.co.uk/...bledon_and_greyhound_racing__inspector_rules/


----------



## RMB2007

*Swindon Robins*

Concept images:






























> *Hope for September start on new Swindon speedway stadium*
> 
> The plans for a new speedway and greyhound racing stadium could be entering the home straight, says Clarke Osborne, managing director of site owners and stadium operating company Gaming International.
> 
> The site between St Andrew’s Ridge and Tadpole Lane has been under consideration since 2007 when North Swindon councillor and now MP Justin Tomlinson backed a campaign by Swindon Robins speedway fans to ensure the team would have a home after the future of Abbey Stadium came under threat.
> 
> After much negotiation, including a change of use of the surrounding land from light industrial to housing, and having to delay the project after the 2008 recession hit, Persimmon Homes are about to start on the first of 500 houses which will fund the stadium.
> 
> *Subject to detailed planning permission from Swindon Council, construction could start at the end of September with completion in the Autumn of 2015.*
> 
> To ensure there is no disruption to greyhound and speedway seasons, the new stadium will be built adjacent to the existing facility, next to the access road to the A419.


http://www.swindonlink.com/news/hope-for-september-start-on-new-swindon-speedway-stadium


----------



## RMB2007

> *Bristol Rovers' move to new stadium is delayed by a year*
> 
> *BRISTOL Rovers' move to their new stadium has been delayed by a year. Chairman Nick Higgs has revealed that the club will not be going to their new home beside the University of the West of England at Stoke Gifford until the start of the 2016/17 season.*
> 
> Mr Higgs blamed the delay on the judicial review mounted by TRASHorfield who were against a Sainsbury's supermarket being built on the site of Rovers' current home at the Memorial Stadium.
> 
> When that failed there was an attempt by a supporter of TRASHorfield to get the Memorial Ground listed as a war memorial.
> 
> But the application was rejected by English Heritage.
> 
> Mr Higgs said: "We have missed the start of the 2015/16 season now for the stadium to be ready. The appeals stopped work on the scheme until they were resolved.
> 
> "In all, the delays have taken us back to where we were last autumn before the judicial review was launched.
> 
> "It has cost us a year and about £1.5 million so far. We hope to get the building work started sometime this year."
> 
> Bristol Rovers have to sell the Memorial Ground to help financebuilding the new 21,700 seat stadium.
> 
> The club were relegated from the Football League to the Conference when they finished second from bottom of League Two at the end of last season.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...PFgfgF&usg=AFQjCNESnfuhJvp9sX1exdXtsUGm9GlN1Q


----------



## RMB2007

> *Plans for AFC Wimbledon’s football stadium in Plough Lane will be unveiled to the public at a series of exhibitions it was announced today.
> 
> Plans for the new stadium will go on show for the first time before the club puts a planning bid into Merton Council.
> *
> *The news comes days after an independent inspector gave the go-ahead for the Plough Lane site in Wimbledon to be used for either greyhound racing or football after months of speculation.
> 
> Both sides will now have to submit planning applications to the council.*
> 
> AFC Wimbledon in partnership with Galliard Homes announced today it will host three public exhibitions in Wimbledon Park Hall and Tooting Leisure Centre at the end of the month.
> 
> AFC Wimbledon Chief Executive Erik Samuelson said: "This is the next stage of a process that will hopefully lead to a return to Plough Lane.
> 
> "The exhibitions offer fans a chance to see detailed plans for the site, including computer-generated imagery of what the stadium will look like."


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...iIHIBA&usg=AFQjCNF4NPACfWwC50CufB5r85toR5_HSg



> To build (in stages) a high-quality 20,000-seat stadium suitable for Championship level football. The initial stadium will open with a capacity of approximately 11,000 seats, with hospitality


www.redevelopingploughlane.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

^^ The other bid for the site:








> The ambitious plans feature a new world class squash club with seven courts, a four tier 4,500 capacity greyhound racing stadium, supermarket and residential apartments as well as a multi storey car park, medical centre, dance studio and gymnasium.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> ^^
> 
> @WCFCST:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/WCFCST





> *More than 800 neighbours don't want new Worcester City stadium at Perdiswell
> 
> HOPES of building a new stadium for Worcester City FC in Perdiswell have taken a blow - with more than 82 per cent of nearby residents saying they opposing the plan in a new survey.*
> 
> More than 1,000 people have taken part in the major survey about the future of Worcester City, - with 82 per cent saying they don’t want a new stadium at Perdiswell.
> 
> The Protect Perdiswell Park (PPP) protest group conducted has just completed a poll of the 24 streets immediately surrounding Perdiswell Park.
> 
> It found that just 13 per cent were in favour, while Of the survey, 82 per cent were opposed to the plan and five per cent didn’t know, with the rest in favour.
> 
> The feedback is a crushing blow to the club’s supporters’ trust, which is trying to win the support of the local community over the £2.1 million ground, which is due to be examined by Worcester City Council this autumn.
> 
> Opposition from more than 800 nearby households focuses on the loss of the green fields, as well as concerns about traffic implications.
> 
> The trust, which has already submitted a planning application for a 4,100-capacity ground in a bid to end the club’s exile bring the club home from its temporary base in Kidderminster, says it will is determined to have an “open dialogue” with residents.
> 
> Jason Marshall, from PPP Protect Perdiswell Park, said: “We did not put our petition sheets online, nor have we used any data selectively.
> 
> “We have not simply sought as many signatures as possible from people, anywhere.
> 
> “As a result of this extensive local door knocking, awareness raising and debate, we can report that 82 per cent of people are at this point opposed to the stadium being built on Perdiswell Park at all.
> 
> “The group does not claim to be independent in these efforts, of course we are motivated by our opposition to building on the park and have never tried to disguise this.
> 
> “We are not anti-football, we simply want to see an important green and open space protected for the benefit of its the wide variety of current users.
> 
> “The great majority believe that Perdiswell as a location is simply the wrong location; the impact on the community and loss of park land are unacceptable and we will fight it to see this plan stopped.”
> 
> The supporter’s trust says it is confident some of the objections can be turned around.
> 
> Secretary Rob Crean said: “Once the application is in the public domain, we will welcome an open dialogue,” said secretary Rob Crean.
> 
> “I am confident some of the questions and concerns will be answered in the application.”
> 
> He said a series of surveys have been commissioned to build support for the bid.
> 
> *The plans will include a main 500-seat stand, a standing terrace, 3G pitch, three full-size grass pitches, two nine aside fields, conference and classroom facilities.*


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...x4HQBg&usg=AFQjCNHEyoKp6nD2_LswyKVj2mEIOUmYGg


----------



## RMB2007

*Leyton Orient*

@leytonorientfc:



> The East Stand is starting to look a bit different as the seats continue to be removed.














> New seats to be installed over the summer in E10
> 
> THE FAMOUS East Stand at the Matchroom Stadium is set to get a facelift this summer as work begins on replacing all the seating in the upper section of the stand along with some re-configuration of the blocks.
> 
> The stand is the oldest at the stadium having first opened for the 1956-57 season and has seen millions of supporters come through its turnstiles to witness some of the most defining moments in the Club’s history.
> 
> Work is underway and supporters are welcome to come in and take away an old seat as a souvenir and should contact stadium manager Steve Copp for more if you have a specific seat you wish to acquire at [email protected] otherwise due to the great response other seats will be available for free in the club shop during normal opening hours.


http://www.leytonorient.com/news/article/east-stand-work-030614-1597746.aspx

*Northampton Town*

@ntfc:










https://twitter.com/ntfc


----------



## KingmanIII

RMB2007 said:


>


they still allow wooden stands after Bradford City?!?! hno:


----------



## RMB2007

KingmanIII said:


> they still allow wooden stands after Bradford City?!?! hno:


Yep. Same thing with Everton and Fulham. There's probably other stands in the UK like it, too.


----------



## poguemahone

I know Turf Moor, although not a wooden structure like above, has wooden seats still.


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*


----------



## Rev Stickleback

KingmanIII said:


> they still allow wooden stands after Bradford City?!?! hno:


I think wooden stands need to be treated to be more fire retardant, and in any case, it's actually quite hard for a fire to take hold on floorboards. They have to be exposed to an awful lot of heat to burn, and you don't get that from a discarded cigarette (and smoking isn't allowed anyway).

In short, it would be difficult for a fire to start, and even if one did start, it'd take a long time before the stand really caught ablaze.


----------



## matthemod

I may be mistaken, but I think the Bradford City fire was exacerbated because underneath the stand they were storing a flammable material that allowed the fire to spread quickly.

Edit: Just checked online and apparently:



> It is believed the fire started when a spectator dropped a match, lit cigarette or tobacco, which fell through holes in the stand to rubbish which had accumulated below. One witness saw paper or debris on fire, about nine inches below the floor boards.[10] The stand seats did not have risers; this had allowed a huge accumulation of rubbish and paper under the stand.


----------



## RMB2007

*Charlton Athletic FC*

@CAFCofficial:










https://twitter.com/CAFCofficial



> Work began earlier this week on replacing 5,760 seats in the north stand which have seen their bright red colour fade considerably since the building of the stand in 2002.


Faded West Stand seats will be replaced next season, with the club also giving other areas of the stadium a makeover:

http://www.cafc.co.uk/news/article/20140613-north-stand-seats-replaced-1643000.aspx

How it looked:


----------



## RMB2007

*Stamford A.F.C.*
























http://www.stamfordafc.co.uk/new-ground-gallery

Info on the club and images of their current stadium can be found in the link below:

http://gibbos92.wordpress.com/2014/04/20/stamford-afc-kettering-road/


----------



## Ladiesman020

It's about time orient tear down that old piece of shit and spend a bit of money


----------



## fez14

http://www.oldham-chronicle.co.uk/n...-athletic-news/86412/new-stand-2m-over-budget


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidenhead United*

@mstewart46:










https://twitter.com/mstewart46


----------



## Lupin III

fez14 said:


> http://www.oldham-chronicle.co.uk/n...-athletic-news/86412/new-stand-2m-over-budget


How on earth can that stand cost 6.5 m? Ten years ago the same stand would cost less than 2 m. This stand and the new one in Peterborough seems extremely expensive when thinking about that they can only get 2k some seats.


----------



## RMB2007

Lupin III said:


> How on earth can that stand cost 6.5 m? Ten years ago the same stand would cost less than 2 m. This stand and the new one in Peterborough seems extremely expensive when thinking about that they can only get 2k some seats.


Because they're so much more than just stands. Peterborough's has a science, technology, engineering and mathematics centre attached to it, whilst Oldham's incorporates offices, a large gym, shops and other hospitality areas.


----------



## RMB2007

*Basingstoke Town*



> A MILESTONE is set to be reached in Basingstoke Town’s bid to relocate to a new stadium.
> 
> Basingstoke and Deane Borough Council has agreed terms with the football club for the sale of land needed to build a new 5,124-capacity stadium in Eastrop, and for the council’s 29 per cent share of the club’s current stadium at The Camrose.
> 
> If the scheme goes ahead, the local authority will receive £935,000.
> 
> Members of the borough council’s decision-making cabinet are set to support proposals for the new £7.5m stadium and the deal for the sale of the council-owned land off Old Common Road at a meeting on Tuesday.


http://www.basingstokegazette.co.uk..._for_Basingstoke_Town_s_stadium_plan/?ref=mrs


----------



## Lupin III

RMB2007 said:


> Because they're so much more than just stands. Peterborough's has a science, technology, engineering and mathematics centre attached to it, whilst Oldham's incorporates offices, a large gym, shops and other hospitality areas.


That really doesnt explain the overprice, in Denmark where everything is extremely expensive because of the high taxlevel and high wages a 10k stadium with 4 stands and same facilities would cost 8m-10m.


----------



## RMB2007

*Exeter Chiefs*

From their Facebook site:




























https://www.facebook.com/ExeterChiefs?fref=photo


----------



## RMB2007

*Harrogate Town *












> Harrogate Town will develop the CNG Stadium over the summer and create an enclosed ground “more akin to professional football” according to chairman Irving Weaver.
> 
> Town have received a bumper grant from the Fooball Foundation’s Stadia Improvement Fund to develop the west end of the ground and build a covered standing terrace.
> 
> FSIF, the largest provider of grants towards projects to improve safety and comfort in lower league football, has presented the club with £117,017 which will form more than half of the £200,000 investment.
> 
> The stand will hold up to 800 supporters but Town chairman Irving Weaver said there would not be a change to the official 3,200 capacity the ground can hold.


http://www.wetherbynews.co.uk/sport...ure-grant-to-build-bumper-new-stand-1-6683796

*Brentford*



> Work on new Brentford stadium unlikely to begin until the new year.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...Iriupf6_-d_NywGWK8l8M_A&bvm=bv.69411363,d.ZGU


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/Stadium-Cornwall-plans-unveiled/story-17236115-detail/story.html


New stadium hangs in the balance over rival supermarkets being built:



> Truro store wars: Developer Inox Group seeks delay in crunch council meeting
> 
> Developers are close to a deal with a major superstore to fund the long-awaited stadium for Cornwall, the Western Morning News can reveal.
> 
> But unless Cornwall Council agrees to postpone a key planning meeting later this month to allow time for a fresh supermarket planning application to be submitted, the scheme will not go ahead.
> 
> Inox Group, which set aside land for the 10-000-seat venue as part of plans to build 1,500 homes on the edge of Truro, said an enabling scheme to finance the project has taken a “giant leap forward”.
> 
> The company has signed a joint venture agreement with Henry Boot Developments to deliver the stadium, which would become the permanent home to the Cornish Pirates.
> 
> Morrisons are interested in building a store, a deal which would generate enough cash to fund the £14 million stadium. However, a crunch meeting of the council’s strategic planning committee on Thursday (June 26) has been recommended to approve a rival scheme by Asda, at Willow Green.
> 
> Planners have been told to follow guidance stating there is only sufficient capacity to agree one major store in the Truro area. But rubber-stamping either the Asda plans – or two competing applications at Maiden Green and Hendra which are also on the agenda and of interest to Morrisons – will end all hope of a privately-funded stadium.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...-YDYCQ&usg=AFQjCNFCmxjerWnNMkKlFqtXu3af-ePe1w


----------



## RMB2007

*Weymouth*



































> WEYMOUTH Football Club have now formally agreed to work towards their proposed move to a new home, after they officially announced a “spirit of partnership” with developers Wessex Delivery LLP.
> 
> Both parties attended a meeting with representatives of the Football Association earlier today to discuss ongoing planning applications for the current proposed residential redevelopment at the Bob Lucas Stadium, and for the development of a new ground. Both are now being backed by the club’s board.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...24CwCg&usg=AFQjCNESwokkX5c_RpH_qK6syDYb2NsdtQ


----------



## RMB2007

*Watford*

Old stand is now being demolished:










http://iris2.time-lapse-systems.com/viewer.php?pass=watford-football-club-cam#


----------



## RMB2007

*Moseley Rugby*

@MoseleyRugbyFC:












> Work rapidly progressing this week on new stand & clubhouse












https://twitter.com/MoseleyRugbyFC


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidenhead United*

@stewj001:










https://twitter.com/stewj001

*Bristol City*



> A BUILDER behind one of the London 2012 Olympic venues has been picked as the main contractor for the £45 million rebuild of Ashton Gate.
> 
> Bristol Sport, which owns Bristol City and Bristol Rugby, today revealed that it had selected Barr Construction to run the two-year project to revamp the stadium.
> 
> As well as the Olympic basketball arena, Barr has built Southampton FC’s St Mary’s stadium and was responsible for a major revamp of Celtic Park in Glasgow.
> 
> Barr will start the first of three phases of work at Ashton Gate next month, demolishing the existing 86-year-old Wedlock Stand before rebuilding it with new conference facilities, offices, a sports bar, cafe and shops.
> 
> Later phases will see the Dolman and Williams stands transformed.


http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Contra...iled-Bristol/story-21284078-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Exeter Chiefs*

From their Facebook site:



















https://www.facebook.com/ExeterChiefs?fref=photo


----------



## RMB2007

*Basingstoke Town*



> A MILESTONE plan for Basingstoke Town Football Club to relocate to a new stadium has moved a step closer despite opposition from councillors.
> 
> Members of Basingstoke and Deane Borough Council’s decision-making cabinet gave the go-ahead to a legal agreement with the football club for the sale of land needed to build a new 5,124-capacity stadium in Eastrop, and for the council’s 29 per cent share of the club’s current stadium at The Camrose, on Tuesday.
> 
> The new £7.5million purpose-built stadium will be funded through the sale of the current ground in South Ham, which is being lined up as an out-of-town retail park. As a result, the local authority will receive £935,000 from the sale of land at both sites.
> 
> An all-weather pitch is also set to be built in the grounds of neighbouring Costello School, in Crossborough Hill, which will be used both by the football club and pupils at the school.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...-5gaAH&usg=AFQjCNHZD8fQmIyhQifXedaDqiuaR7-osA


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...iIHIBA&usg=AFQjCNF4NPACfWwC50CufB5r85toR5_HSg
> 
> 
> 
> www.redevelopingploughlane.co.uk


@bringdonshome:










https://twitter.com/bringdonshome


----------



## RMB2007

*Burnley*

Players tunnel is being moved from the middle of the David Fishwick Stand, to the corner of that and the James Hargreaves Stand. Wooden seats in the David Fishwick Stand are being painted in the club's colours, home team dressing room is being expanded and the press box is also being expanded, too.










http://www.twitter.com/burnleyofficial

Future plans:



> Planning Application made to upgrade club facilites
> 
> Burnley Football Club can confirm a development planning application for new office, hospitality and retail space at Turf Moor.
> 
> The club has submitted to the local council a request to build new suspended first floor offices and hospitality areas between the current hospitality lounges in the Bob Lord Stand and the existing office facility, situated over the ticket office and Clarets Store.
> 
> The plans are to then locate all office staff in the new first floor offices and create a matchday ticket office in existing offices in the ground floor of the Bob Lord Stand.
> 
> The current building, which currently houses the club offices, ticket office and shop, will be demolished to build and create 4,500sq ft of ground floor retail space. This will include weekday (non-matchday) ticket sales.
> 
> On the first floor it is hoped to build a new club museum.
> 
> There is no timescale for work at this stage, as the project is at the planning stage.





















https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r..._oGoAQ&usg=AFQjCNHkT9KDCy5fwFO-poXJE2Igrg51OA


----------



## RMB2007

Some extra AFC Wimbledon images:




























http://t.co/1v5ukRFAjy


----------



## RMB2007

New render of Northampton Town's Sixfields development: 










https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...K4IKCqEW_76pYO7LxFa3VDg&bvm=bv.69837884,d.ZGU

hno: :bash:



> There will be a small number of seats that have a restricted view of certain parts of the pitch in the new stand, but these will be less than the above impression shows.


http://www.ntfc.co.uk/news/article/sixfields-0614-images-1644994.aspx


----------



## JYDA

RMB2007 said:


> New render of Northampton Town's Sixfields development:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...K4IKCqEW_76pYO7LxFa3VDg&bvm=bv.69837884,d.ZGU
> 
> hno: :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ntfc.co.uk/news/article/sixfields-0614-images-1644994.aspx


Sightline Mega FAIL!


----------



## poguemahone

Love the location of the Wombles ground. Will be a proper atmosphere in the vicinity on match days! Praying it wins the bid.

Sixfields is a massive fail. Who the hell thought that would be a good idea. Surely there are hundreds of seats that will be affected.


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*






From last month:




























http://www.airviews.info/fc_united.html


----------



## matthemod

Really hope the Dons win the bid and get to return to their ancestral home on Plough Lane, nearly 25 years after leaving! Saying that, it looks awfully cramped in there with little room for expansion if needs be.


----------



## RMB2007

matthemod said:


> Really hope the Dons win the bid and get to return to their ancestral home on Plough Lane, nearly 25 years after leaving! Saying that, it looks awfully cramped in there with little room for expansion if needs be.


Initial capacity would be 11,000, but with the ability to expand to 20,000 when required.


----------



## will101

RMB2007 said:


> New render of Northampton Town's Sixfields development:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...K4IKCqEW_76pYO7LxFa3VDg&bvm=bv.69837884,d.ZGU
> 
> hno: :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ntfc.co.uk/news/article/sixfields-0614-images-1644994.aspx





> There will be a small number of seats that have a restricted view of certain parts of the pitch in the new stand, but these will be less than the above impression shows.


I sure hope so, because the "above impression" shows *more than 50% of the seats* will have a severely restricted view.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

matthemod said:


> Really hope the Dons win the bid and get to return to their ancestral home on Plough Lane, nearly 25 years after leaving! Saying that, it looks awfully cramped in there with little room for expansion if needs be.


It would be unusual as it's not actually where their old ground was, just on the same street.

There have been a few teams who've moved back to very close to an old ground after moving away. Hamilton and Hull are next to to where they had old grounds, for example.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Maidenhead United*
> 
> @stewj001:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/stewj001


@MUFCYorkRoad:










https://twitter.com/MUFCYorkRoad


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Some extra AFC Wimbledon images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://t.co/1v5ukRFAjy


Old aerial image showing where Wimbledon's previous stadium was in relation to the greyhound stadium:










http://doingthe116.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/wimbledon-plough-lane-greyhound-stadium.jpg


----------



## matthemod

Rev Stickleback said:


> It would be unusual as it's not actually where their old ground was, just on the same street.
> 
> There have been a few teams who've moved back to very close to an old ground after moving away. Hamilton and Hull are next to to where they had old grounds, for example.


I know, hence why I said "I hope they return to their ancestral home *on* Plough Lane".


----------



## gavstar00

RMB2007 said:


> New render of Northampton Town's Sixfields development:
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CEMQqQIwBA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.northampton-news-hp.co.uk%2FSport%2FCobblers%2FNorthampton-Town-released-artists-impression-of-the-new-East-Stand-and-the-luxury-suites-being-added-to-the-West-Stand-at-Sixfields-20140627151111.htm&ei=8dutU72sD6jY7AbJ04GIBw&usg=AFQjCNFoC1lK4IKCqEW_76pYO7LxFa3VDg&bvm=bv.69837884,d.ZGU
> 
> hno: :bash:
> 
> http://www.ntfc.co.uk/news/article/sixfields-0614-images-1644994.aspx


That's hopeless, why wouldn't they angle the side walls of the centre block outwards so they wouldn't have any restricted view seats?


----------



## surveyingsteve

RMB2007 said:


> New render of Northampton Town's Sixfields development:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...K4IKCqEW_76pYO7LxFa3VDg&bvm=bv.69837884,d.ZGU
> 
> hno: :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ntfc.co.uk/news/article/sixfields-0614-images-1644994.aspx


:lol: that is awful. A lot of those seats probably won't even get a view of the penalty area at the other end of the pitch. Never seen a new stand with such poor sightlines.


----------



## RMB2007

*Hayes & Yeading United*

@handyutd:




























Their manager (former Liverpool player Phil Babb) helping out:










https://twitter.com/handyutd


----------



## RMB2007

*Truro City*



> *Cornwall’s largest football club has signed multi-million pound deal which will relocate their stadium to make room for a retail park.
> 
> Truro City Football Club (FC) have confirmed it will be relocating their training ground and pitch to an unknown place in the near future.
> *
> The Southern League Premier Division club, which has been based on the Treyew Road site for more than 40 years, signed a deal, dependent on planning permission, with Helical Retail today.
> 
> Under the agreement, the retail giant will finance the building of a new stadium to conference level standard including a 4G playing pitch.
> 
> The location for the new pitch has not been decided, but the proposed Stadium for Cornwall site at Threemilestone or an area at Nansavallam Farm near Arch Hill are both possibilities.
> 
> The Treyew Road site would then be turned in to a retail park with the aim of attracting big brands such as John Lewis.


http://www.westbriton.co.uk/Truro-C...ound-stadium/story-21324494-detail/story.html


----------



## SE9

Great updates RMB2007!

Worth noting that Leyton Orient dropped their opposition concerning the Olympic Stadium and West Ham.


----------



## RMB2007

*Watford*

More steel sections added with the old stand being consigned to history:



















http://iris2.time-lapse-systems.com/viewer.php?pass=watford-football-club-cam#


----------



## RMB2007

*Exeter Chiefs*

From their Facebook site:




























https://www.facebook.com/ExeterChiefs?fref=photo


----------



## RMB2007

*Darlington FC*





















> *Darlington Football Club Edges Closer to a Return to the Town
> 
> Darlington Football Club and Darlington Rugby Football Club are delighted to share the first graphic impressions of the new infrastructure plans for Blackwell Meadows. The attached graphics provide an overview of the latest planned structure and layout of the first team pitch area and clubhouse facilities.*
> 
> Considerable progress continues to be made in finalising the design and detail from which a comprehensive planning application can be submitted which not only embraces all the requirements to ensure that the facilities meet FA ground Grading Category C but also addresses necessary improvements to the clubhouse, car park amenities and accessibility. Once this application has been made, further details will be released to fans and members. The clubs can confirm that initial surveys have now been completed which allow the planning process progress to the next stages, whilst working ever more closely with Darlington Borough Council.


More images in the link below:

http://www.darlington1883.co.uk/?p=7406


----------



## RMB2007

*Peterborough United*

@photojoedent: 










https://twitter.com/photojoedent

*Burnley*

@BurnleyOfficial:



> Meanwhile, the paint job in the David Fishwick Stand continues...























> Today, a few more ground update pics.... First up, seats all being replaced in the JML Stand, for safety reasons.












https://twitter.com/BurnleyOfficial


----------



## metrogogo

National Indoor Arena Birmingham

National Indoor Arena Refurbishment by metrogogo, on Flickr

National Indoor Arena Refurbishment by metrogogo, on Flickr

National Indoor Arena Refurbishment by metrogogo, on Flickr

National Indoor Arena Refurbishment by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*



> The demolition machine has arrived at Ashton Gate to knock down the Wedlock


@timshires:










https://twitter.com/timshires


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*




























http://www.airviews.info/fc_united.html


----------



## poguemahone

Nice to see the footings started for the main terrace. I know it was discussed a page or so back regarding the length of pitch terrace, but surely the pylons in the behind goal terrace are blocking views too. Are there any concessions regarding expansion of this ground? I know with the opposition it faced from local residents, I thought there may be rules put in place which means they can't expand over a certain capacity?


----------



## RMB2007

poguemahone said:


> Nice to see the footings started for the main terrace. *I know it was discussed a page or so back regarding the length of pitch terrace, but surely the pylons in the behind goal terrace are blocking views too.* Are there any concessions regarding expansion of this ground? I know with the opposition it faced from local residents, I thought there may be rules put in place which means they can't expand over a certain capacity?


It's slightly confusing, however, the cross-section and planning documents show it to be a covered walkway/future concourse area:



For now that stand will be flat standing, but in the future six rows of steps can be added to the entire length of the stand. It'll probably become the main away end in the future. The main stand can also be expanded, with the extra steel at each end of the main stand already in place for that to happen. There's also enough land behind the small terrace (the one with all the roof support pillars) for a bigger stand to be added on that side of the stadium if ever required.


----------



## Bobby3

I'm blown away by FCUM's progress. That really is incredible.


----------



## poguemahone

RMB2007 said:


> It's slightly confusing, however, the cross-section and planning documents show it to be a covered walkway/future concourse area:
> 
> 
> 
> For now that stand will be flat standing, but in the future six rows of steps can be added to the entire length of the stand. It'll probably become the main away end in the future. The main stand can also be expanded, with the extra steel at each end of the main stand already in place for that to happen. There's also enough land behind the small terrace (the one with all the roof support pillars) for a bigger stand to be added on that side of the stadium if ever required.


Cheers mate, that clears things up! It really is incredible what a community club like them have achieved. Watched one of their games at Stalybridge a few seasons ago and have taken an interest in them since. My family moved from Salford to Sydney back in the late 60s so I get back to Manchester quite often.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Castleford Tigers*
> 
> New plan for a 10,000 capacity stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.castigers.com/article.php?id=4123





> *Developers have submitted a planning application for a proposed £135m development and new Castleford Tigers’ stadium in Glass Houghton, with retailer Next named as the first store.*
> 
> The Lateral Property group is seeking approval from Wakefield Council to build The Five Towns Park - with a new foodstore, petrol station, high-quality shops, the stadium and a country park - on a site off the M62 at junction 32. The development’s first anchor shop has been revealed as Next Home and Garden Store, with a mixed retail format including clothing, furniture, decorating and DIY products and a garden centre.
> 
> The plans, which would create around 2,000 jobs if approved, were first announced in March and Lateral has since held a number of public consultation events. Feedback from these events has led the developer to change its application to include local match day parking controls, improved public transport links to the site and a roof on the north stand of the 10,000 capacity stadium.
> 
> *Yorkshire-based GMI Construction Group has been appointed as the main contractor with construction work expected to start in summer 2015, subject to planning approval.*


http://www.pontefractandcastleforde...opment-next-is-named-as-first-store-1-6726477


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidstone United*



> *Maidstone United have announced plans to increase the capacity of the Gallagher Stadium.
> 
> At last night’s pre-season party, club co-owner Terry Casey unveiled a £500,000 scheme to extend the FieldTurf main stand. This will add another 300 standard seats and 50 Vice President seats.*
> 
> New gates and turnstiles will enable the overall capacity to rise from the current 2,226 to more than 3,000.
> 
> Work is expected to begin next May, with completion for the start of the 2015/16 season.
> 
> Long terms plans are being drawn up that would see the capacity more than double and make the stadium suitable for League One and Two football.


http://www.maidstoneunited.co.uk/2014/07/extended-stand-for-more-seats/

So something like this (unofficial before and after by myself):


----------



## RMB2007

@Groundtastic: 












> More evidence of the Olympic legacy, seats from the Aquatics Centre at Stratford given a new home at Beckenham Town.


https://twitter.com/Groundtastic


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> Maidstone United http://www.maidstoneunited.co.uk/2014/07/extended-stand-for-more-seats/ So something like this (unofficial before and after by myself):


Sounds expensive to me for what they are getting


----------



## RMB2007

*Exeter Chiefs*

From their Facebook site:




























https://www.facebook.com/ExeterChiefs?fref=photo


----------



## RMB2007

> *Compulsory purchase plans approved to secure Brentford stadium site
> 
> Councillors vote overwhelmingly to use compulsory purchase orders to buy land needed for Brentford FC's arena if negotiations with the owners break down
> 
> Property owners could be forced to sell up to secure the land needed to build Brentford FC's new stadium.*
> 
> Councillors voted at last night's borough council meeting to use compulsory purchase orders (CPO) if necessary to ensure the 20,000 seater stadium in Lionel Road South can be built.
> 
> Work on the stadium, to be accompanied by a hotel and 910 flats, is expected to begin early next year after the club signed a section 106 planning agreement with Hounslow Council last month.
> 
> *Deputy council leader Amrit Mann last night said Brentford FC already owned two thirds of the 4.7 hectare site but negotiations with some owners of the remaining land had so far proved 'unsuccessful'.*
> 
> "While the negotiations are still ongoing, (agreeing in principle to use) the CPO reinforces the council's commitment to support the new stadium," he said.
> 
> Mr Mann added that the new stadium would enable Brentford FC to continue its community work in the borough and boost the local economy by providing new jobs and homes.
> 
> CPOs can be used by councils and other public bodies to force landowners to sell at the market rate if their property is obstructing a regeneration scheme.


http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/news/local-news/compulsory-purchase-plans-approved-secure-7436088


----------



## poguemahone

SteveCourty said:


> Sounds expensive to me for what they are getting


Doesn't seem too bad? Particularly if everything is built to a standard for league football. I noticed since moving in there their crowds have been great. Averaged 1800 last season and 1700 the year before. Increase of 350% from the 2011/12 season when it was 377, before they moved into the new ground.

Are these the guys who put in the new 3G pitch and tried to get the rules changed so they could play conference football on it?


----------



## RMB2007

poguemahone said:


> Doesn't seem too bad? Particularly if everything is built to a standard for league football. I noticed since moving in there their crowds have been great. Averaged 1800 last season and 1700 the year before. Increase of 350% from the 2011/12 season when it was 377, before they moved into the new ground.
> 
> *Are these the guys who put in the new 3G pitch and tried to get the rules changed so they could play conference football on it?*


Yep. The stand they'll expand is also sponsored by the company that supplied the artificial grass (FieldTurf).

*Eastleigh*

The stand they purchased from Exeter Chiefs is nearly finished (need to add the roof cladding). From their Facebook page:










Small section has also been added behind the goal:










https://www.facebook.com/eastleighfc/photos_stream


----------



## RMB2007

Maidenhead United's new stand is finished and ready for the start of the new season. From @mstewart46:



















https://twitter.com/mstewart46

Has 500 seats and cost £320,000 (£160,000 from the club, plus £160,000 via a FSIF grant).


----------



## matthemod

Nice little stand that is, reminds of Darlington's old Stadium.


----------



## Bobby3

It looks sharp. Good for Maidenhead.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Stamford A.F.C.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stamfordafc.co.uk/new-ground-gallery
> 
> Info on the club and images of their current stadium can be found in the link below:
> 
> http://gibbos92.wordpress.com/2014/04/20/stamford-afc-kettering-road/






























http://www.stamfordafc.co.uk/new-ground-gallery


----------



## Bobby3

Nice and tidy. It's good to see these smaller clubs getting upgrades and new stadiums. Hopefully it helps them financially.


----------



## RMB2007

Arsene Wenger opens Boreham Wood's new stand:




























More images in the link below:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/footballfoundation/



> How the new stand was funded:
> 
> Football Stadia Improvement Fund grant = £241,000
> 
> Boreham Wood FC = £164,000
> 
> Hertsmere Borough Council = £70,000
> 
> Personal contribution from the club chairman = £60,000
> 
> Arsenal FC = £15,000
> 
> http://www.fsif.co.uk/news/archive/stadium-upgrade-means-boreham-wood-fc-stand-out-from-the-crowd/


----------



## poguemahone

Good new facilities for Stamford. It's sad they had to move from their old ground though. It was such a pretty setting in a beautiful town.


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

From Richard:




























More images in the link below:

http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/18th-July-Broadhurst-Park


----------



## BIGcider APPLE

Ashton Gate webcam now live:

http://www.bristol-sport.co.uk/


----------



## RMB2007

poguemahone said:


> Nice to see the footings started for the main terrace. I know it was discussed a page or so back regarding the length of pitch terrace, but surely the pylons in the behind goal terrace are blocking views too. Are there any concessions regarding expansion of this ground? I know with the opposition it faced from local residents, I thought there may be rules put in place which means they can't expand over a certain capacity?


I know I've already explained it on the previous page, but here's the images to also show how that stand will be now and in the future.

For now:










In the future:










Would've been good to also see that type of stand opposite the main stand, but I guess the budget simply didn't allow for that.


----------



## poguemahone

Has there been any talk of upgrades to Salford City's Moor Lane since the class of 92 lads took over? I know there were plans in place to replace the clubhouse after that arson attack, but thought since they have officially taken over now that they might have mentioned planned upgrades to the ground. Looking at their squad they have assembled plenty of players with league and conference experience so I'd expect them to go up this year and with that comes the need to upgrade as the grounds in a pretty poor state atm (well it was when I was there this time last year).


----------



## Bobby3

I haven't heard anything. I expect they have some plans but will hold off on announcing anything until they get promoted and get some better cash flow going.


----------



## RMB2007

poguemahone said:


> Has there been any talk of upgrades to Salford City's Moor Lane since the class of 92 lads took over? I know there were plans in place to replace the clubhouse after that arson attack, but thought since they have officially taken over now that they might have mentioned planned upgrades to the ground. Looking at their squad they have assembled plenty of players with league and conference experience so I'd expect them to go up this year and with that comes the need to upgrade as the grounds in a pretty poor state atm (well it was when I was there this time last year).


If they have any real ambition, then the ground certainly needs redeveloping, 'cause at the moment it's a dump. That said, there's more than enough land at the existing site to build a decent stadium there. I certainly hope they don't abandon the existing stadium and instead try to rent the AJ Bell Stadium, especially as they've already pissed on the club's history by changing the main colours and badge.


----------



## poguemahone

RMB2007 said:


> If they have any real ambition, then the ground certainly needs redeveloping, 'cause at the moment it's a dump. That said, there's more than enough land at the existing site to build a decent stadium there. I certainly hope they don't abandon the existing stadium and instead try to rent the AJ Bell Stadium, especially as they've already pissed on the club's history by changing the main colours and badge.


That would be a disaster if they moved there. Yes I saw they have changed to red with white trim, and that horrible modern lion face, which looks like it was designed for a corporate client. The Tangerine was great, along with the 'Ammies' nick name. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but they will need to achieve a category D grading if they were to be promoted?


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Watford*
> 
> More steel sections added with the old stand being consigned to history:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://iris2.time-lapse-systems.com/viewer.php?pass=watford-football-club-cam#












http://iris2.time-lapse-systems.com/viewer.php?pass=watford-football-club-cam#


----------



## SteveCourty

As they reusing old seats?


----------



## RMB2007

SteveCourty said:


> As they reusing old seats?


Nope. The seats have plastic covers on them at the moment, hence the reason they look faded.

The new seats. @watfordfcsays:










https://twitter.com/watfordfcsays


----------



## RMB2007

*Exeter Chiefs*

@Exechief:




























https://twitter.com/Exechief


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Oldham Athletic*


@simonbrooke:










https://twitter.com/simonbrooke


----------



## CharlieP

RMB2007 said:


> If they have any real ambition, then the ground certainly needs redeveloping, 'cause at the moment it's a dump. That said, there's more than enough land at the existing site to build a decent stadium there. I certainly hope they don't abandon the existing stadium and instead try to rent the AJ Bell Stadium


That would be unlikely - having all three codes of football using the pitch Feb-May and Sep-Oct would take its toll.


----------



## 3SPIRES

> Eastleigh FC are delighted to announce that phase 2 of our planning permission application has been granted.
> 
> The north and east terracing has now been completed and we have now been granted permission to erect our 2,300 seated stand at south end of the ground.
> 
> Groundwork’s are due to begin in the next few weeks.


http://www.eastleighfc.com/2014/07/24/breaking-news-planning-permision-granted-for-new-ground-developments/


----------



## Leedsrule

Eastleigh's stand looks like a temporary structure (Including pillars blocking the views of spectators), does anyone know if they are going to build anything permanent? They seem to have the money right now. Should be a tidy little stadium when finished though.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ It is indeed one of those temporary stands, whilst there's nothing yet in regards to a permanent stand at that end of the stadium. Wouldn't surprise me if there's a long-term plan to eventually extend their main stand the full length of the pitch:



RMB2007 said:


> Seems they'll add this all-seater stand to one end of the stadium (capacity = 2,290):


----------



## RMB2007

*Scunthorpe United*





















> *SCUNTHORPE United's proposed new £18 million stadium is to be built as part of the Lincolnshire Lakes Project.
> 
> The club have signed a deal with landowners the Lucent Group, who are delivering the project, for a 60 acre plot of land.*
> 
> The stadium is planned to be on the commercial part of the project, south of the railway line towards the M180.
> 
> *A planning application is expected to be submitted on Monday, August 18 with the club hoping to move into the new stadium towards the back end of next year.*
> 
> The stadium will have 3G pitches, an indoor football pitch and a gym which the club will use as their training facilities, but will also be open for the public to use.
> 
> Scunthorpe United chairman Peter Swann said: "It has taken a little bit longer than we would have liked, but there has been quite a bit of work to get to this stage.
> 
> "We are very happy with the deal and this is a very exciting time for the club.
> 
> "We wanted to be part of the Lakes Project and this will allow us to move into a better stadium and give us the opportunity to create different income streams as we will be working with hotels and gym companies and a few other businesses.
> 
> "There will be good access and parking and we will be able to accommodate all the facilities on one site.
> 
> "It is a very exciting project."
> 
> Mr Swann confirmed that they would submit a business plan to the Football Association to prove it is viable to move into the new stadium part way through the 2015/16 season.
> 
> The Lincolnshire Lakes Project is proposing a 6,000 housedevelopment built on the outskirts of Scunthorpe.


http://www.scunthorpetelegraph.co.u...nshire-Lakes/story-21758205-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Sheffield Eagles*

@IanSwire:



> Eight hours spent discussing options with architects today for @SheffieldEagles new stadium












https://twitter.com/IanSwire

*Peterborough United*

@BBCCambsSport:










https://twitter.com/BBCCambsSport


----------



## RMB2007

Location for Scunthorpe United's new 12,000 capacity stadium and training ground complex revealed:





































http://www.scunthorpe-united.co.uk/news/article/new-stadium-location-revealed-1782614.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

From Richard:




























More images in the link below:

http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/25th-July-Broadhurst-Park


----------



## RMB2007

*Kent County Cricket Club*

From last year:



> Kent County Cricket Club and Leander Sports & Leisure are pleased to announce they have exchanged contracts for the future development of the Club’s Worsley Bridge Road ground at Beckenham.
> 
> The Club will enter a 20 year lease, following the completion of a new multi-million facility, which will be built by Galliford Try Plc.
> 
> The exciting development will dramatically enhance the cricket facilities and will include an indoor cricket school to be built to ECB Academy standards, and a spectator stand for 2,000.
> 
> The development also involves the physiotherapy treatment rooms, along with a gym and Pilates studio. A conference and banqueting area to seat 160 people, along with bar and kitchen facilities.
> 
> New offices, an AstroTurf football pitch, two hard standing tennis courts, car parking and floodlights complete the ambitious development plans for the site.
> 
> In addition, negotiations continue with regard to two other buildings - a health and leisure facility and a conference centre. It is hoped that these developments will also happen in the near future.


www.kentcricket.co.uk/news/kent-county-cricket-club-announce-start-of-beckenham-redevelopment

Stand is currently under construction. From @glseatingstadia:










https://twitter.com/glseatingstadia


----------



## RMB2007

Maidenhead's new stand has been officially opened. From @Groundtastic:

*Before* 










*After*










https://twitter.com/Groundtastic


----------



## spud

RMB2007 said:


> @simonbrooke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/simonbrooke




what strikes me about latics new stand is theres no "tunnel"

thought this would become the new main stand?? with changing rooms etc


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*

Wedlock Stand being consigned to history.

@louisjemanuel:










https://twitter.com/louisjemanuel


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Sheffield Eagles*
> 
> @IanSwire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/IanSwire





> *Sheffield Eagles are planning a return to the Don Valley area of the city in 2016.
> 
> Plans for a new stadium on the site of the old athletics arena have been circulating. Eagles used to play home games at the now-demolished athletics stadium.
> 
> The new venue could possibly be shared with one of South Yorkshire's rugby union clubs. It is expected to have a capacity of 10,000.
> 
> The Eagles have funding in place for the scheme, and now need to secure proper planning permission and refine the stadium designs.*
> 
> It is hoped that work could be started on the new venue next year, with a tentative completion date of 2016 in place.
> 
> The Eagles' current home of Owlerton Stadium, in the Hillsborough area of the city, has not proved popular with either fans or players.
> 
> Plans are afoot to play elsewhere next season, perhaps at the Bawtry Road sports complex in Sheffield.
> 
> *The new stadium would feature main stand with around 2,500 seats, with standing terraces on the other three sides of the ground.*
> 
> The new site would also be a community hub, with planning permission for a £17 million, 1,200 pupil 'super school' close to the stadium already in place.
> 
> The English Institute of Sport and Ice Sheffield would also be close by.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...n3gIgP&usg=AFQjCNENSoMS79uDDi2NHxyZPZezXykR6g


----------



## RMB2007

> *New community stadium still on track to be completed by July 2016
> 
> YORK'S new community stadium is still on track to be completed by July 2016, despite fears raised about the project's timescale.*
> 
> York City Knights rugby league club chairman John Guildford has said the team has only a handful of games left to play at their current Huntington Stadium ground after the club was given formal notice to quit ready for the redevelopment earlier this month.
> 
> While fears have been raised about the project's timescale after city councillor Sonja Crisp, the cabinet member responsible for the project, confirmed work should start in March next year and the ground will be ready by July 2016, the council have confirmed the scheme is still on track.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...GZgYAP&usg=AFQjCNEkXdUS0pkwjvjTtBmmn61oTzaBYw


----------



## RMB2007

> *Bath Rugby has been given planning permission for a temporary expansion of its stadium at the Rec.*
> 
> Members of Bath and North East Somerset Council's development control committee met this afternoon at the Guildhall to discuss the application for the riverside site.
> 
> They voted in favor of following the council officer's recommendation and granted approval.
> 
> Bath Rugby had hoped to have its new stadium completed in time for its 150th anniversary next year.
> 
> However, due to the complication of a charity tribunal rejecting an attempt to give the club extra space on the Rec, it instead applied for a temporary capacity boost for the milestone.
> 
> *The plans will raise capacity from just over 12,000 to 14,000 and will cover the 2014/2015 and 2015/2016 seasons.
> 
> It includes five additional rows to the East Stand, an extra seated tier on the North Stand, as well as additional first and second floor boxes on the South Stand. *
> 
> Bath Rugby chief executive Nick Blofeld said: "We are delighted that our temporary proposals have been approved. As we gear up for a year of special events to celebrate our 150th Anniversary, this extra capacity will allow more people to get closer to the action during a landmark year in our Club's history.
> 
> "We are particularly excited about welcoming new spectators to the Rec, to enjoy the unique experience of watching Bath Rugby play at their spiritual home, and look forward to providing all our supporters, old and new, with a superb couple of seasons ahead, both on and off the field."
> 
> *Bath Rugby said it remained focused on securing its long-term future at the Rec and this temporary application is separate to the Club's main plans to redevelop their ageing facilities.*


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...uID4Bg&usg=AFQjCNFhB-GkoJ5ENrLlwpDf_OM2qnrYcQ


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*



















https://www.lobstervision.tv/bristol_sport


----------



## ChoCho123

So away fans are going where next season?


----------



## RMB2007

^^

From the footballgroundguide forum:



> Away fans will be moved to the Atyeo Stand and the club will allow approx 1100 away fans during this time though for certain games this can be increased to around 1500.


----------



## STFCjordan

There was a great atmosphere in the wedlock as an away fan, shame we can't bring more than 1500 for the local derby


----------



## RMB2007

Another stadium proposal for Cornwall:



> *New Cornwall stadium plans announced for Indian Queens
> 
> Proposals for a new sports stadium in Cornwall have been announced.
> 
> Greenside Real Estate Solutions wants to build a stadium, retail and leisure park at Indian Queens, but is yet to submit a planning application.
> 
> The stadium could be a new home for the Cornish Pirates rugby club and Truro City FC.*
> 
> Rival company Inox, which had plans for a 10,000-seat sports stadium on the outskirts of Truro approved in 2013, has yet to comment.
> 
> 'Early days'
> 
> Malcolm Lea, from Greenside, said: "We are well aware of the need of a stadium for Cornwall and that previous proposals have not progressed.
> 
> "We believe that the site [Indian Queens] is the ideal location for the stadium, being easily accessible to a large part of the county by both road and rail."
> 
> Funding for the stadium on the outskirts of Truro has been problematic with councillors voting against providing £10m of public money towards the project.
> 
> Mr Lea said: "The retail commercial element of the development [at Indian Queens] will provide the money necessary to build the stadium."
> 
> He added it was "early days" and the plans were yet to be submitted to Cornwall Council.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...9YD4Ag&usg=AFQjCNHdE0VR2aEMz75BlvPTxz1VRnwfkw


----------



## surveyingsteve

RMB2007 said:


> Another stadium proposal for Cornwall:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...9YD4Ag&usg=AFQjCNHdE0VR2aEMz75BlvPTxz1VRnwfkw


Indian Queens is a strange place for a stadium. Sort of in the middle of nowhere really. Quite far from Truro aswell. Cornwall desparately needs a proper stadium but they need to get it right. Its needs to be within the city of Truro's boundary in my opinion.


----------



## poguemahone

Good news for the likes of Maidstone.



> T*he Football Conference will allow 3G pitches in all three divisions from the start of the 2015-16 season*.
> Earlier this year, Conference clubs voted against a plan to permit the reintroduction of artificial surfaces, but at a meeting ahead of next season it was announced plans would go ahead.


http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/28589474


----------



## RMB2007

@gary_church :



> More progress at the @MoseleyRugbyFC new Stand being built by @WillmottDixon












https://twitter.com/gary_church


----------



## RMB2007

*Weymouth*



> COUNCILLORS have given their backing for up to 170 homes to be built at the Weymouth Football Club site.
> 
> Wessex Delivery LLP submitted the revised planning application for a 4.25 hectacre site at the Bob Lucas stadium in Chickerell.
> 
> No development will commence until a replacement stadium is available.
> 
> Councillors have heard from the agent that a planning application for a new stadium site could be ready in early 2015.


http://www.dorsetecho.co.uk/news/11540444.Housing_plan_approved_for_Weymouth_FC_stadium_site/


----------



## RMB2007

*Derby Velodrome*

@psj288:



















https://twitter.com/psj288


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

From airviews:




























http://www.airviews.info/fc_united.html


----------



## poguemahone

More steel arrived on site yesterday, hopefully the main terrace can finally start being erected!


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*



> The preliminary work for the erection of the St Mary’s Road end stand is now underway. Some of the steel has been delivered and the rest of the steel will be arriving on site in the coming week. That will mean that work on the erection of the steel superstructure will begin in earnest. The usual construction method for a stand would be to erect from the pitch side. That option is not open to us because the pitch is already in situ and we don’t want to damage it. We’ll be constructing our stand from the north side (park side) bay by bay through to the south side to meet the main stand at the south-east corner of the ground. As each bay is completed it will be ’loaded’ with the precast terracing units. It is our plan that once the steel erectors have reached the half-way point, the roofers, cladders, brick layers and other trades can begin at the north side and follow them out.
> 
> On completion of the superstructure we will be installing a corner section which will connect with the main stand roof. The resulting terrace will be over 20 steps high, giving a standing capacity on that St Mary’s Road terrace of 2,000-plus. The space under this new stand presents an opportunity for future development that could include space for match day bar and hospitality, community activities, toilets and other facilities yet to be determined.


More info in the link below:

http://www.fc-utd.co.uk/m_blog.php?story_id=5779


----------



## poguemahone

^^ First seats have been installed






Moston Build39h by neilboo9, on Flickr

Moston Build39g by neilboo9, on Flickr

Moston Build39a by neilboo9, on Flickr


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Crane is also on site to build the main terrace. :cheers:


----------



## poguemahone

More from FC United




























Such a fantastic little ground, can't wait to visit when I'm back.


----------



## RMB2007

*Peterborough United*

New Moy's End nearing completion.

@theposhdotcom:



















https://twitter.com/theposhdotcom


----------



## poguemahone

Bar Scarf seats installed at Broadhurst Park









Pic from Boosan Radley on fcumforum.org.uk


----------



## fez14

New Oldham stand will be completed and in operation for the start of next season, according to their chairman Simon Corney.


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

Hopefully they'll also paint the concrete in the club's colours. From Richard Searle:




























Painted roof trusses for the home terrace:










More images in the link below:

http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/24th-October-Broadhurst-Park


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.harrogatetownafc.com/news/news-room/news-item/stand-up-if-you-love-town/


@Rob7wilson:










https://twitter.com/Rob7wilson


----------



## poguemahone

Any progress on Hayes and Yeading United's new ground?


----------



## RMB2007

^^

Last mention was at the end of August:



> Hayes & Yeading’s chairman is frustrated that he cannot pump the funds he would like into completing the club’s new stadium.
> 
> “A lot of the supporters have been asking me about the ground,” he said. “It’s quite simple: we don’t have any money. Any money we have at the moment is being used to pay the wages and for the everyday running costs of the club. Any surplus is being invested in the ground."


www.getwestlondon.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/frustration-chairman-hayes--yeading-7687899


----------



## poguemahone

RMB2007 said:


> ^^
> 
> Last mention was at the end of August:
> 
> 
> 
> www.getwestlondon.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/frustration-chairman-hayes--yeading-7687899


Geez they are going to be lucky to play there next season at all. Whats this now, 3-4 seasons since they moved from Church Road? I went to one of their matches against Luton in that final season there and it must have been about 2011?


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

Home terrace being built. From @ginger_michael:



















Seats now installed:










https://twitter.com/ginger_michael


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## RMB2007

@treble99united:










https://twitter.com/treble99united


----------



## RMB2007

@eastleighfc:




























https://twitter.com/eastleighfc


----------



## matthemod

No disrespect to Eastleigh, but will they really need a stand with that many seats?


----------



## poguemahone

They are averaging just over 1500 so far this season a 133% increase on last year so far. Even then if they all sat in the new stand there would still be 800 spare seats. I guess if they have aspirations to get promoted though their ground wouldn't have met criteria having only that small main stand as a seated area. This will bring their capacity up to about 5000 now. Was probably cheaper to buy this stand from Exeter Chiefs than getting a brand new smaller stand too.


----------



## RMB2007

*Stamford AFC*








> Unfortunately we have not been able to move first team matches there due to the new pitch not being fit to play on.
> 
> Thankfully, we have now received notification that the pitch has been signed off as fit to play on.
> 
> Therefore, our last game at Wothorpe road will be Saturday 29th November against FC United of Manchester. This is subject to FC United’s participation in the FA Trophy. If they win their game against Buxton this Saturday then our game will be postponed on the 29th. We will likely get a game re-arranged for this date but this could be an away game.
> 
> In the event of this happening our last home game will be Saturday 22nd November against Rushall Olympic.
> 
> Our first game at the Zeeco stadium will be Nantwich Town on Saturday 13th December.
> 
> As we are leaving Wothorpe road after 118 years we want the last game to live long in the memory for supporters old and new. When we know which game is to be the last (which could be as late as Wednesday 19th November) we will update supporters via the club website and other media outlets. We want supporters to come to the game dressed in red, so dig out your replica shirts or anything else red and we will cheer the Daniels on to victory one last time at Wothorpe Road.


www.stamfordafc.co.uk/news/2014/move-to-borderville-on


----------



## JimB

RMB2007 said:


> *Stamford AFC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stamfordafc.co.uk/news/2014/move-to-borderville-on


Have a like...........for no other reason than that you've just helped me to discover that there is a football club in existence with the nickname, "The Daniels".

Sufficiently bizarre a nickname to pique my curiosity. Apparently, it originates from the fact that the fattest ever man in England (at 53 stone), Daniel Lambert, died in Stamford in 1809.

You learn something new and useful every day.....


----------



## poguemahone

The old ground was very picturesque, sad they are moving to the outskirts of town.


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*












> AFC Wimbledon have submitted a planning application to Merton Council for a new stadium at Plough Lane.
> 
> They propose building an 11,000-capacity stadium, which could be expanded to 20,000 later, on the site of Wimbledon Greyhound Stadium.


www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30054023


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Before and after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cheltenham.co.uk/about/new-stand-development/


@lovethe_races:










https://twitter.com/lovethe_races


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

From Richard Searle:




























More images in the link below:

http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/14th-November-Broadhurst-Park


----------



## JimB

Have AFC Wimbledon bought the site already?

Last I paid any attention to this, there was a competing bid to keep the greyhound stadium.


----------



## RMB2007

JimB said:


> Have AFC Wimbledon bought the site already?
> 
> Last I paid any attention to this, there was a competing bid to keep the greyhound stadium.


The site is owned by Galliard Homes, Jim. I believe the site has to have some sort of sporting future, so Galliard teamed up with AFC Wimbledon to redevelop the old greyhound stadium site into a mixture of housing and a new stadium.


----------



## JimB

RMB2007 said:


> The site is owned by Galliard Homes, Jim. I believe the site has to have some sort of sporting future, so Galliard teamed up with AFC Wimbledon to redevelop the old greyhound stadium site into a mixture of housing and a new stadium.


Good.

Because even though Wimbledon is the last greyhound stadium in London, I've read and heard enough about the routine appalling treatment of the dogs (especially if they are past their prime or not good enough) not to shed a tear for the sport's terminal decline.

Will be good to see a Wimbledon football team back where it belongs.


----------



## RMB2007

JimB said:


> Good.
> 
> Because even though Wimbledon is the last greyhound stadium in London, I've read and heard enough about the routine appalling treatment of the dogs (especially if they are past their prime or not good enough) not to shed a tear for the sport's terminal decline.
> 
> Will be good to see a Wimbledon football team back where it belongs.


It really is vile, with numerous greyhound trainers drugging their dogs and then leaving them for dead when they fail to win races. This site says it all:

http://www.cagednw.co.uk/greyhound-abuse--cruelty-cases.html

http://www.cagednw.co.uk/greyhound-abusers.html

The other plan is pretty weak. It's based on the Galliard/AFC Wimbledon proposal failing to gain planning permission, with the hope that Galliard would end up losing interest and sell the site to the man proposing the new greyhound stadium. Fingers crossed the new greyhound stadium never becomes a reality.


----------



## JimB

RMB2007 said:


> It really is vile, with numerous greyhound trainers drugging their dogs and then leaving them for dead when they fail to win races. This site says it all:
> 
> http://www.cagednw.co.uk/greyhound-abuse--cruelty-cases.html
> 
> http://www.cagednw.co.uk/greyhound-abusers.html
> 
> The other plan is pretty weak. It's based on the Galliard/AFC Wimbledon proposal failing to gain planning permission, with the hope that Galliard would end up losing interest and sell the site to the man proposing the new greyhound stadium. Fingers crossed the new greyhound stadium never becomes a reality.


I just did a google search and found a story about some planning report which claimed that AFC Wimbledon's plan is fundamentally flawed because of concerns about flooding and transport.

Turns out, though, that the report was commissioned by the Irish businessman heading up the rival bid!


----------



## RMB2007

JimB said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I just did a google search and found a story about some planning report which claimed that AFC Wimbledon's plan is fundamentally flawed because of concerns about flooding and transport.
> 
> *Turns out, though, that the report was commissioned by the Irish businessman heading up the rival bid!*


Yep, and he's also had numerous digs at AFC Wimbledon before that so called report. Just sounds like someone who's desperate for some media attention, which that article gave him locally. The Galliard/AFC Wimbledon application will no doubt have an extensive plan regarding its environmental impact, though.


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

Surprised they didn't refurbish the concrete sections of former Dane Bank Stand before installing them, 'cause they look to be in a fairly poor state. From neilboo9 on Flickr:



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## matthemod

I suppose as long as they're structurally sound it doesn't really matter that they're a bit worn in considering they're designed for people to stand on.


----------



## SteveCourty

That'll all be unnoticeable when it's finished as all the gaps will be filled.


----------



## SteveCourty

And painted I'd imagine


----------



## RMB2007

*Southend United*












> *FRESH fears have been cast over Southend United’s move from Roots Hall after Sainsbury’s would not confirm it will build a store on the football ground.
> 
> The club needs the supermarket chain to buy its ground so it can move to a new, 22,000-seater stadium at Fossetts Farm, Southend.*
> 
> But Sainsbury’s – which has failed to renew its option to buy another property, which is key to the development – looks set to drop plans for 40 stores around the country.
> 
> Sainsbury’s last week insisted its plans for Southend remained in place, but has now admitted it is reviewing “a number of supermarket sites” after a drop in sales.
> 
> Southend Council leader Ron Woodley has called a meeting with Blues chairman Ron Martin next week, in a bid to break seven years of deadlock.


www.echo-news.co.uk/news/11603178.New_doubt_over_Southend_United_s_stadium_plan/?ref=rss


----------



## RMB2007

If a miracle happens and the stadium becomes a reality after all these years, then the stadium would only have three sides to start with (as indicated in the render above), whilst the other part would be built once the club signed up a hotel chain to help develop the remaining stand:










Design for the stadium and retail area was based on shrimps:


----------



## BIGcider APPLE

From @bcfceastend on twitter:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Kent County Cricket Club*
> 
> From last year:
> 
> www.kentcricket.co.uk/news/kent-county-cricket-club-announce-start-of-beckenham-redevelopment
> 
> Stand is currently under construction. From @glseatingstadia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/glseatingstadia


----------



## poguemahone

FC United





































More: http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/21st-November-Broadhurst-Park/i-SWGWqWT


----------



## RMB2007

*Bournemouth*



> Bournemouth chairman Jeff Mostyn says the club are looking to expand the Goldsands Stadium to 18,000.


www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/30169243


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*










https://www.facebook.com/bristolsportltd/photos_stream?tab=photos_stream


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Moseley Rugby*
> 
> @MoseleyRugbyFC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MoseleyRugbyFC


Various images of the development in the link below:

www.moseleyrugby.co.uk/report_display12.php?menitem=302


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

From Richard Searle:














































http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/28th-November-Broadhurst-Park


----------



## RMB2007

> FC United take up £500k council loan to meet spiralling costs of its new Moston stadium
> 
> FC United have triggered a £500,000 loan from Manchester Council to help it meet spiralling costs of its new stadium in Moston.
> 
> The breakaway football club agreed a deal with the town hall in 2012 to receive extra funds if its Broadhurst Park stadium project experienced a funding gap. Since then the cost of the ground has risen by £1.5m because of issues such as site contamination and rising construction costs while the project was stalled by a judicial review over planning permission.
> 
> Work on the £6m stadium - at the former Ronald Johnson Playing Fields - is almost complete and an official opening date is set to be announced in the coming weeks. Council spending documents show the town hall handed over the £500,000 loan in July. Overall it has provided £1.45m to the club since 2011 - including an initial £750,000 towards the new stadium.


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/fc-united-take-up-500k-8188428


----------



## RMB2007

*Watford*












> *Sir Elton John will be returning to Vicarage Road next month for the first time in four years after Watford decided to rename their new stand after the superstar.
> *
> Sir Elton welcomed the decision but was unable to attend the Wolverhampton Wanderers match so the club are now officially opening the structure on Saturday, December 13 when the Golden Boys face Wigan Athletic, the club managed by former Hornets boss Malky Mackay, who spoke regularly with the singer and is still in touch.
> 
> The 3,000-seater stand has cost the club £4.4m and increases the stadium's capacity to more than 20,000. A section of the one-tiered structure is already in use by supporters.


www.watfordobserver.co.uk/sport/116...game_as_Watford_rename_stand_after_superstar/


----------



## RMB2007

> *A £10m stadium for Cornwall is a step closer after backers agreed a finance deal.
> 
> The stadium development depends on plans for a commercial development near Truro being approved by Cornwall Council early next year.*
> 
> Development company Inox said money raised from a supermarket deal could fund the building of the stadium.
> 
> Inox has agreed to contribute £8m with Truro and Penwith College adding £2m to build a 6,000-seat stadium.
> 
> Inox, the Cornish Pirates, Truro and Penwith College and retail development company Henry Boot Developments signed a memorandum of understanding to work together to develop the stadium.
> 
> The stadium would be home to the Cornish Pirates rugby club and provide a venue for concerts and conferences.


www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-30291823


----------



## poguemahone

So Truro City won't play there too? I thought I read a while back that's what they wanted.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Last articles relating to that:



> *TRURO CITY chairman and co-owner Peter Masters has revealed his preferred option for the club would be to "stand-alone and have it's own facilities " rather than ground share with the Cornish Pirates.*
> 
> An announcement this week revealed a multi-million pound deal had been signed with developers over the construction of City's new stadium, with the Tigers possibly ground-sharing with nearby rugby club the Cornish Pirates in the interim.
> 
> The southern League Premier Division club has yet to finalise any groundshare deal and is still waiting for planning permission, but Masters would rather see his club go it alone.
> 
> He told the NLP " It is an option to groundshare which we are still investigating, whether it comes off is another thing because obviously football and rugby do not traditionally go together too well.
> 
> "At the end of the day it will all come down to financial circumstances. But my preferred option is that Truro City Football Club stands alone and has it's own facilities.
> 
> "One of the most important things we want to develop is a youth academy. We are going to use part of our re-payment money to establish an academy in the new ground. That's really important to us.
> 
> " At the moment the facilities in Cornwall are few and far between and we need to bring that up to standard if we want to take the club to the Conference Premier and beyond".
> 
> As part of the deal with the developers, Truro City will receive a Conference Premier standard stadium with a 4G pitch either used as their main playing surface or as a secondary turf.
> 
> The plans were unveiled to fans at an open day last weekend with the club also having public consultations over the course of the past week. And Masters was pleased with the outcome.
> 
> He said "It had a positive vibe which I am really pleased about. At the open day, 187 supporters registered, which was great.
> 
> "Over the past 12 months we have turned a negative situation into a positive situation and me and Phil (co-owner Philip Perryman) are ecstatic."
> 
> Truro who were relegated last season, will be able to put all their financial worries behind them going into the forthcoming campaign and Masters is looking forward to the future.
> 
> He said "Securing new sponsorship deals will help finance the team. We got relegated because of the financial state of the club but this is a massive opportunity to take things forward."


www.trurocityfc.net/news/masters-truro-to-stand-alone-article-relayed-here-1257703.html



> *Truro City Football Club – Treyew Road - the deal is sealed.*
> 
> I am pleased to confirm that the Treyew Road agreement has been signed and completed today between the JIL, the football ground owners, Helical Retail the developers and Truro City Football Club.
> 
> This means that all three parties are now under a binding contract and committed to the Retail Park development.
> 
> Under the terms of the agreement, both JIL and Helical are contracted to make significant monthly sponsorship payments to Truro City Football Club, commencing immediately.
> 
> *In addition, subject to planning approval, Helical are committed to provide a new Stadium to Football Conference standard, including a 4G Playing Pitch prior to Truro City vacating the Treyew Road site.*


www.trurocityfc.net/news/truro-city-football-club-treyew-road--the-deal-is-sealed-1246733.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Cambridge City*



>





> Clearance work is now well and truly under way at the 35 acre site behind the Dales Manor Business Park. With around 40 supporters in attendance, representatives from KWA Architects and Planning showed fans where the key areas of the stadium will be such as the main stand, the pitch, the all weather training surface as well as the community land.


Images in the link below:

http://www.cambridgecityfc.com/artman/publish/article_3258.shtml


----------



## surveyingsteve

Doesn't make sense at all for Truro FC not to share with the Cornish Pirates at their new stadium. Truro only has a population of around 15,000. Far too small to justify having two separate stadiums. Also what is the point in building a new stadium for the Pirates that won't even have the capacity to take them to the Premiership should they win promotion?


----------



## RMB2007

I think it makes perfect sense for Truro City to actually own a much smaller Conference standard ground, rather than sharing a 6,000 capacity all-seater stadium. If the Pirates ever get promoted, then I guess the stadium proposed by Inox will have the ability to be expanded. Adding some terracing like the Chiefs have could be the way forward for the Pirates in that regard. Either way, something needs to happen, 'cause Truro City no longer on their existing ground, whilst the stadium the Pirates currently call 'home' is awful.


----------



## RMB2007

> *Leamington FC’s potential relocation would include the creation of a 5,000 capacity stadium, The Courier can reveal.*
> 
> At Brakes’ home game against Hednesford Town tomorrow (Saturday) fans will be handed a leaflet outlining and asking for feedback on a deal in principle - with Warwick District Council which would form part of the authority’s wider Local Plan for housing.
> 
> Should the council be able to make the proposed site - on three hectares of land near Myton School and Europa Way in Warwick - available then an agreement between the football club and the authority could be struck. This would include the club being leased the site free of charge and on a peppercorn rent for 150 years and a ‘community stadium’ being built there, funded by grants and developers.
> 
> Leamington chairman Jim Scott said: “The board of directors believe this is an exceptional opportunity to work in collaboration with the council to secure the long term future of Leamington FC, plus create a quality facility within a ‘sports and community hub’ that would serve aspirations, provide opportunity for the young and act as a focal point for community activity that would benefit health, education, fitness and well-being for residents.
> 
> “From the club’s perspective a new stadium would enable us to meet the standards required by higher leagues, put us on a better financial footing, provide better public access, forge even stronger links and further develop activity within the community and importantly provide appropriate facilities for the broad spectrum of community and development teams within the club.”
> 
> The club would have sole ownership and responsibility for the site, stadium and facilities and sole responsibility for administrative and financial management.
> 
> All revenue created by the stadium would go to the club.
> 
> *An extraordinary general meeting will take place at the club’s New Windmill Ground on Sunday December 21 at 11am to discuss the relocation.*


www.leamingtoncourier.co.uk/news/lo...ium-as-part-of-potential-relocation-1-6456158


----------



## RMB2007

More Ashton Gate redevelopment images:














































http://www.bristol-sport.co.uk/stadium/the-plan/


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

From Richard Searle:














































http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/December-4th-Broadhurst-Park


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> More Ashton Gate redevelopment images:


How big is that rugby pitch?? Either the football pitch is gunna be a lot shorter or the rugby try zones are going to be small.


----------



## poguemahone

^^ Lol exactly what I thought. 

The FCUM terrace looks a right state, hopefully it scrubs up alright.


----------



## RMB2007

poguemahone said:


> ^^ Lol exactly what I thought.
> 
> *The FCUM terrace looks a right state, hopefully it scrubs up alright.*


Indeed it does. In some areas the painted steel needs some new red paint added, certain concrete sections clearly need fixing, and hopefully the concrete steps will get a coat or two of grey non-slip paint to cover up all the old yellow paint and other flaws. Something the supporters could easily do themselves:


----------



## RMB2007

> *Carlisle United say their new stadium project remains on track – having revealed they are working with a “local” developer on a scheme they believe could play a key role in the regeneration of the city.*
> 
> The Blues told shareholders at last night’s Annual General Meeting that talks concerning Project Blue Yonder, the attempt to find United a new home, are continuing.
> 
> While United have yet to shed light on the possible site of a new ground, they say one location “appears to have merit”. And for the first time the Brunton Park club have revealed the firm who are trying to include a new ground in an enabling development has local connections.
> 
> In a statement, United said: “They [the developer] have a local connection and they understand the city and the club’s aspirations. They are professional and experienced in city centre re-development.”
> 
> It is further evidence that United’s directors are set on leaving their Brunton Park ground, although they say there are still no finalised plans for the new stadium which can be taken to the city council.
> 
> Information on the project remains scarce due to a “lock-out” agreement which gives one developer confidentiality and the exclusive right to press ahead with the idea.


http://www.cumberlandnews.co.uk/car...-local-developer-on-stadium-project-1.1179404


----------



## poguemahone

Any reason why they want to move? Wasn't their East stand built to allow for new stands behind both goals with the pitch shifted to be centred on the East stand? Can't be anymore than 15 years old that stand surely?


----------



## RMB2007

^^ This article from a few years ago gives some info on that:

www.cumberlandnews.co.uk/news/new-f...ow-carlisle-as-forward-thinking-city-1.899398


----------



## carnifex2005

Enjoyed this story...

*At Stadium in His Backyard, He Stands Alone*
_East End Shed Man Enjoys a Mostly Unobstructed View at Bristol City F.C._

BRISTOL, England — English soccer clubs began to enclose their stadiums and charge admission in the last quarter of the 19th century. While the fans came in considerable numbers, there were those who could not pay or would not pay, or those who just spotted an opportunity to watch the games free. On moorlands overlooking stadiums or on hillocks with a view into their open corners, people have been watching the game — or the little slice of the game they could see — for more than a century.

Even in the era of the Premier League and its new arenas — self-consciously designed to maximize revenue — there are ****** in the armor. At Stoke City’s new Britannia Stadium, where the wind and cold are among the harshest in England, a small hill behind the scoreboard offers a vantage point onto most of the action. Some fans watch the whole game from there; others, those who like to beat the traffic, start inside and then do the last 10 minutes from the hill.

But this season, the best free view in any league, perhaps in the history of English soccer, belongs to a man known as East End Shed Man, who has one whole and almost unobstructed side of Ashton Gate, Bristol City’s stadium, to himself. A solitary figure in a green duffle coat and dark glasses, East End Shed Man has perched on the nearly flat roof of a large garden shed since August. He was first seen during a League One match against Oxford United, and has been a permanent fixture ever since.




























More on the story in the article link above.


----------



## gavstar00

Is there any updates on the new stand at Boundary Park?


----------



## fez14

gavstar00 said:


> Is there any updates on the new stand at Boundary Park?


I'm an Oldham fan. It's not happening quickly. There was a delay in some of the sub contractors work, and sub contractors were changed.the first bricks of the wall of names was laid over a month ago. Inside there has been no glazing or cladding has gone up. 

The club were producing timelapse videos when the steelwork was going up. Now the steel is up these have stopped and there has no monthly reports from the contractors. 

The chairman, Simon corney assured the fans it would still be ready for the start of next season 
If you want any more details on the construction visit the club website- Oafc


----------



## gavstar00

fez14 said:


> I'm an Oldham fan. It's not happening quickly. There was a delay in some of the sub contractors work, and sub contractors were changed.the first bricks of the wall of names was laid over a month ago. Inside there has been no glazing or cladding has gone up.
> 
> The club were producing timelapse videos when the steelwork was going up. Now the steel is up these have stopped and there has no monthly reports from the contractors.
> 
> The chairman, Simon corney assured the fans it would still be ready for the start of next season
> If you want any more details on the construction visit the club website- Oafc


Thanks Fez, I'd been on the website and was checking various Twitter feeds but all seemed to have gone quiet as of late. Good to hear they're still committed to finishing the stand, really is a decent looking structure and certainly one of the best at that level in the English league. 

Maybe the kick on Oldham need to return to the heady days of Gunnar Halle, Mike Milligan and Andy Ritchie!


----------



## RMB2007

Man City's 7,000 capacity academy stadium is completed. From their official Facebook site:














































https://www.facebook.com/mcfcofficial/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## Leedsrule

Any cross sections or floor plans of that main stand RMB? Much appreciated.


Edit: The side with the VIP seats


----------



## RMB2007

^^


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## Leedsrule

Awesome, thanks!

Inst it annoying to have those supporting pillars in front of the commercial facilities?? Will people not be watching the game from there?


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*











From neilboo9 on Flickr:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RMB2007

It's getting desperate for Hayes & Yeading United:












> *Hayes & Yeading United chairman Tony O’Driscoll will tomorrow (Thursday) meet with a mystery club to discuss a potential groundshare at Beaconsfield Road.
> 
> United are yet to move into their proposed new home and are struggling to raise a staggering £300,000 needed to keep themselves in business beyond the next three months.
> *
> O’Driscoll sees the potential of sharing the ground, once brought up to code, as a way of generating much-needed income for the cash-strapped Conference South club.
> 
> *United held tentative talks with London Irish last year but the Aviva Premiership side decided against pursuing a relocation from Reading’s Madejski Stadium.*
> 
> Instead, the new chairman has had to look elsewhere and already has one meeting planned for this week and another club interested in sharing the turf at Hayes.
> 
> He said: “The London Irish thing is not going to happen. There was something last year, I hadn’t even taken over, and they were looking for their own ground rather than sharing with Reading. They came down and had a look but I don’t think it was suitable for them.
> 
> “There are two clubs I’m speaking to this week. I’ve got one meeting on Thursday so we’ll see what happens there and then I need to arrange something with the other club. We’ve got options. There’s always something going on.
> 
> “If we could get back there then any money that we made from that would just go back into improving the ground. Everybody says the stand looks great but it’s a long way from being finished.”
> 
> Meanwhile, the Hayes & Yeading chairman has revealed his sympathies for the club’s fans during what is a difficult time for the club.
> 
> He has also moved to reassure supporters he is doing everything he can to find a solution to United’s lack of funds.


www.getwestlondon.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/hayes--yeading-united-talks-8218896

The link below makes for an interesting read as it mentions what they received for their previous ground, with a local MP also having his say:

http://www.hayesandyeadingunited.co.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2401


----------



## RMB2007

*Scunthorpe United*

New renders:














































http://iron-bru.com/new-stadium-visualisations/


----------



## RMB2007

PDF download of the plans in the link below:

http://iron-bru.com/stadium-consultation-tonight-pdf-download/


----------



## RMB2007

> *Work begins on new 250 seated stand and clubhouse for Ashington Football Club*
> 
> The development of new facilities at Ashington Community Football Club (ACFC) has reached a major milestone where work has now begun on a new 250-seated stand and clubhouse with hospitality facilities for next season.
> 
> ACFC moved its home at Woodhorn Lane in 2000. Whilst playing competitively in the Northern League Division One the Club has established itself as a pivotal part of the local community.
> 
> Arch is supporting the new facilities which will implement a step change in revenue- generation, encourage greater community involvement and ownership and forms part of the overall renewal of the Ashington town centre and Hirst Investment Plan where Arch is a major landlord.
> 
> It is expected that the new facilities will open to the public in November 2015.


https://bdaily.co.uk/business-in-sp...nd-and-clubhouse-for-ashington-football-club/


----------



## matthemod

Even though it is essentially an all-seater bowl, the new Scunny renders look pretty good.

Nice to see that, with the case of Rotherham as well, clubs are beginning to put a bit more investment into making them unique.


----------



## matthemod

In regards to the lack of room for expansion, as mentioned above they haven't played in Wimbledon for over 20 years, so any venue in the Borough is better than nothing.

I see it in a similar vein to what happened at Brighton and at Maidstone United, get the venue first, then worry about expansion later.


----------



## RMB2007

Watford name their new stand after Sir Elton John.

@WHRJustin:



> With the lyrics to 'Your Song' written at the back, the new Sir Elton John stand at Vicarage Road





















https://twitter.com/WHRJustin


----------



## RMB2007

*Stamford AFC*

Shame they didn't move the floodlights back a few metres. First match at their new stadium today. @StampySAFC:





































https://twitter.com/StampySAFC


----------



## poguemahone

Thats utterly bizarre, they are actually on the grass!!


----------



## weava

poguemahone said:


> Thats utterly bizarre, they are actually on the grass!!


bizarre? grass berms are actually quite common at US stadiums.


----------



## RMB2007

poguemahone said:


> Thats utterly bizarre, they are actually on the grass!!


It is odd, however, they certainly intended it as I looked at the plans and this is where they're located in the planning documents, so someone didn't even question it during the planning phase. All they needed to do was move them back a few metres so they were behind the pitch barrier.


----------



## Rev Stickleback

It happens quite a lot, and I can never work out why.

Worst I've seen was at Buxton, where they added a thick phone mast, and slapped it front of the main stand, rendering almost half of the seats unusable as it obscured one of the goals.


----------



## ben77

RMB2007 said:


> Watford name their new stand after Sir Elton John.
> 
> @WHRJustin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/WHRJustin


They are honestly going to leave it like that and not continue to pitch level. What a half arsed temporary looking shit stand that is. I'm no great fan of Elton John but this is a massive shame for such a great supporter of the club to have his name linked to something so miserable looking...


----------



## SteveCourty

ben77 said:


> They are honestly going to leave it like that and not continue to pitch level. What a half arsed temporary looking shit stand that is. I'm no great fan of Elton John but this is a massive shame for such a great supporter of the club to have his name linked to something so miserable looking...


Yay someone who agrees with me! I hate stands that don't reach the pitch, nobody agreed with my comments further above!


----------



## Leedsrule

Doesn't suit the rest of the stadium either. Its a horrible looking thing; Ive no problem with stands that dont go to ground level, some of them look fine (eg Plainmoor, Victoria Road), but this is probably one of the worst stands in the football league.


----------



## carnifex2005

ben77 said:


> They are honestly going to leave it like that and not continue to pitch level. What a half arsed temporary looking shit stand that is. I'm no great fan of Elton John but this is a massive shame for such a great supporter of the club to have his name linked to something so miserable looking...


Yeah, I see a lot of these types of stands in Holland. I don't like it either.


----------



## ben77

Shame is that i quite like the rest of the ground. The opposite stand has some really character and the single tiereddd end stands also have something about them. This just sticks out like a sore thumb. It's almost like someone has said, "lets try and build something that looks truly shit".. Well done Watford replacing a stand that we all used to laugh at with one that we can still laugh at!


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

From Richard Searle:




























More in the link below:

http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/14th-December-Broadhurst-Park-


----------



## jockblue

ben77 said:


> They are honestly going to leave it like that and not continue to pitch level. What a half arsed temporary looking shit stand that is. I'm no great fan of Elton John but this is a massive shame for such a great supporter of the club to have his name linked to something so miserable looking...


They'd have said sorry, but it would have been the hardest word.... :banana:


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*

From their forum:










http://www.otib.co.uk/index.php?/to...development-watch-merged/page-21#entry2148150


----------



## UdineseA

The reason it looks like that is because the pitch isnt level, making the pitch level would be too costly and would result in a number of seats being deemed unusable. I sat on this stand on saturday and although it still isnt quite finished its a good stand, good leg room and great view.


----------



## canarywondergod

UdineseA said:


> The reason it looks like that is because the pitch isnt level, making the pitch level would be too costly and would result in a number of seats being deemed unusable. I sat on this stand on saturday and although it still isnt quite finished its a good stand, good leg room and great view.


Thats a fair point but would it not have been better to have it maybe 1 or 2 rows back from the pitch rather than 6 or so? Just seems the fans are a little too far away from the pitch!


----------



## UdineseA

canarywondergod said:


> Thats a fair point but would it not have been better to have it maybe 1 or 2 rows back from the pitch rather than 6 or so? Just seems the fans are a little too far away from the pitch!


It does look quite far and I have to admit I was quite sceptical about that but when you are there even on the front row the view is really good, only problem is with the sun being in your eyes. But the club said the reason why its that distance from the pitch is down to a couple of reasons 1) so the club can meet its quota on disabled spaces and 2) any further forward would mean that some seats in both the Vicarage road end and the Rookery (the stands behind both goals) would have a restricted view, for the life of me I cant find the picture that illustrates this.


----------



## poguemahone

FC United.

Looking good!

Moston Build47a by neilboo9, on Flickr


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Building the final stand seems to be taking forever, especially with all the steel and concrete now on site. Concrete looks a mess, but hopefully they'll tart it up like we talked about on the previous pages.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Scunthorpe United*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://iron-bru.com/new-stadium-visualisations/





> At the meeting Swann also confirmed he hoped to sell Glanford Park for between £8 million or £9 million with all the money going back into the new stadium.
> 
> A planning application for the new stadium will be submitted on January 7. A decision is expected in April, with work starting a month later. It is expected to be completed by May 2016.


http://www.scunthorpetelegraph.co.u...-Swann-spend/story-25713887-detail/story.html


----------



## poguemahone

RMB2007 said:


> ^^ Building the final stand seems to be taking forever, especially with all the steel and concrete now on site. Concrete looks a mess, but hopefully they'll tart it up like we talked about on the previous pages.


Especially when they do seem to be working on it, the work seems to be going really quick (when watching some of those videos). It's almost like they work for one day then tools down for a week.


----------



## Laurence2011

Like the idea of high sided stands, like they have more in Europe, but doesn't look great when it's only one stand, needs to be in tune with the rest of the ground. And look better than Watford have done it ha


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*



> FC United can't wait to have their own home
> 
> FC UNITED of Manchester are drawing ever nearer to finally having a stadium of their own that coincidentally coincides with the clubs 10th anniversary.
> 
> The new stadium was originally meant to be opened this month but has had to be delayed slightly. *They now hope to be in their new home by February 2015.*


www.quaysnews.net/FC_United_cant_wait_to_have_their_own_home-24776.html


----------



## RMB2007

Before:



> @gleventsuk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/gleventsuk


After: 





















> Watch a time-lapse video of the new #watfordfc Sir Elton John Stand, from its early stages to near-completion


----------



## Leedsrule

Is that actually a thing or just a random bit of photoshop by you?


----------



## Darloeye

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...FC_groundshare_submitted_to_council_planners/ 

Darlo is coming home ! :horse:


----------



## Auberon

Darloeye said:


> http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...FC_groundshare_submitted_to_council_planners/
> 
> Darlo is coming home ! :horse:


Good news for the region. Hopefully, the public of Darlington will get right behind their club when football returns to the town. I'm not a Quakers fan but I would like to think they'll regain their place in the Football League within the next decade. I'm sure the Monkey Hangers miss the local derbies!


----------



## darrenstrutt

Darloeye said:


> http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...FC_groundshare_submitted_to_council_planners/
> 
> Darlo is coming home ! :horse:


Any idea of the capacity of the rennovated stadium? I have to say, it does look small. I can see that Darlington have been playing in front of crowds ranging from 800 to 1400 this season, I would imagine that would go up when they're back playing in Darlington again.


----------



## RMB2007

darrenstrutt said:


> Any idea of the capacity of the rennovated stadium? I have to say, it does look small. I can see that Darlington have been playing in front of crowds ranging from 800 to 1400 this season, I would imagine that would go up when they're back playing in Darlington again.


Posted on another forum:



> It'll be built to BSN standard 3000 capacity, with 500 seats so easy expansion to the conference when neccessary.


----------



## gazzaa2

darrenstrutt said:


> Any idea of the capacity of the rennovated stadium? I have to say, it does look small. I can see that Darlington have been playing in front of crowds ranging from 800 to 1400 this season, I would imagine that would go up when they're back playing in Darlington again.


They'd do well to get a football league standard ground out of it. At least if they could get it up to Conference standard.


----------



## MarkJF

Leedsrule said:


> Is that actually a thing or just a random bit of photoshop by you?


Whatever it is, it looks good and similar would be great on Bradford's dreary Midland Road stand. Also, I like Watford's raised seating, the first few rows down to pitch level are a terrible place to watch footie IMO.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Before and after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cheltenham.co.uk/about/new-stand-development/


@CheltenhamRaces:



















https://twitter.com/CheltenhamRaces


----------



## poguemahone

FCUM




























http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/19th-December-Broadhurst-Park/

Is the gap in the stand for Wheelchairs?


----------



## RMB2007

^^ It is:


----------



## RMB2007

Batley Bulldogs rename their stadium:












> As of 1st December the historic Mount Pleasant ground, home of the club since 1880, will be renamed The Fox’s Biscuits Stadium as part of a sponsorship deal that will also see the new Fox’s logo appearing on home, away and training kits from 2015.


http://www.batleybulldogs.co.uk/index.php/latest-news/764-fox-s-extend-bulldogs-partnership


----------



## RMB2007

> *PROPERTY developer and former Cherries chairman Eddie Mitchell has submitted plans for a new 3,900 capacity beach arena at Sandbanks.*
> 
> His proposals for the Elite Skills Stadium, at the current pavilion site which is owned by Borough of Poole, also include plans for retail units, beach studio boxes, food outlets and new office accommodation.
> 
> Mr Mitchell says the three-storey arena will be designed for all-year use and that it could accommodate activities including beach polo, beach volley ball, beach football, show jumping, a winter ice rink, concerts, X games and performing arts.
> 
> He even suggests that should the arena become a reality, it could become home to England’s national beach football team.


www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/newS/1167...n_for_Sandbanks/?action=complain&cid=13519478


----------



## Laurence2011

Is it possible to build properly on sand?


----------



## RMB2007

Laurence2011 said:


> Is it possible to build properly on sand?


Says the pavilion site, which is next to the beach. If it's approved, they'd more than likely import the sand from somewhere in order to make sure it was free of any shells or litter.


----------



## SteveCourty

Piling I guess


----------



## Braynner

I am Brazilian and I love England and Manchester United.


----------



## RMB2007

> *Brentford Football Club and residential developer Willmott Dixon have signed a Development Agreement to deliver a new 20,000 capacity stadium at Lionel Road South, in Brentford, together with other community facilities, new homes and shops.
> 
> As part of the agreement, Willmott Dixon will also take forward plans for Brentford’s existing stadium at Griffin Park. *
> 
> Under this agreement, the Club will contribute its land at Lionel Road South site where Willmott Dixon, as development partner, will build the stadium, associated infrastructure and 910 new homes, including 338 that will be available specifically for private rent under Willmott Dixon’s Private Rental Sector (PRS) company be:here.
> 
> When the new stadium is open The Bees will relocate from Griffin Park, where Willmott Dixon will develop 70 three and four bedroom family homes for private sale.
> 
> The Griffin Park development will include a memorial garden to commemorate the history of the football ground where the Club has played since 1904.
> 
> *Now the agreement is signed, the next immediate step is for London Borough of Hounslow to issue the Compulsory Purchase Order (CPO) to enable the Club to complete the land assembly. *
> 
> Meanwhile the Club and Willmott Dixon will progress all the essential permissions and preparatory work to ensure a start on site later next year.


http://www.brentfordfc.co.uk/news/a...onelk-road-development-agreement-2161784.aspx


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester Arena ranked third busiest in the world*



> *The Manchester Arena has been ranked the third busiest in the world*
> 
> American magazine Billboard has recognised the arena (formerly Phones 4u Arena) in the top three of busiest venues in 2014.
> 
> The music industry bible reported that 1,045,783 visitors across 122 events (total gross $70,888,011) for the SMG Europe venue in the publication’s 15,000 plus capacity category.
> 
> The city’s biggest live music venue welcomed over 175,000 more concertgoers than fourth-placed Brooklyn’s Barclays Center and was beaten only by arenas in New York and London.
> 
> Huge names including Justin Timberlake, Elbow, and Lady Gaga played sold-out gigs at the arena in the last 12 months.
> 
> Alongside concerts, it also holds major sporting events such as boxing, ice skating shows such as Disney on Ice and Dancing on Ice and comedy acts, with Lee Evans and John Bishop completing a number of stand-up shows at the multi-purpose venue.
> 
> John Sharkey, Executive Vice President of SMG’s European Operations, said: “We’re delighted to be in such a strong position as we enter our 20th anniversary year.
> 
> “We’ve seen some incredible events in 2014 – including sold-out residencies by Michael Buble, Beyonce, Prince and Ed Sheeran – and we’re now looking forward to keeping this momentum going as we prepare for a very busy start to 2015.
> 
> “In February alone, a typically quiet time for arenas, we’re staging 19 nights of events - 15 of which have already sold-out.”
> 
> Later in 2015, the Arena, on Hunts Bank, will also host sold-out shows by Taylor Swift, Fleetwood Mac, One Direction and Lionel Richie, In May, hometown heroes Take That are set to complete a massive nine-date residency at the world-famous venue, which celebrates its 20th anniversary in 2015.
> 
> www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## spud

slipping abit...was 1st or 2nd for years


----------



## WingTips

Still well up there spud, third in world excellent in any ones books.


----------



## spud

aye still good....maybe when victoria station is finished it'll help the arena put on more sell outs and regain top stop...

went through victoria on xmas eve,gonna look ace went its done,easily the best looking station in the country.


----------



## WingTips

Victoria will look stunning once its finished, not sure of you know but you can follow its massive refurb else where on the forum.


----------



## poguemahone

Really dig the Brentford design. Very unique and creative shape. Very hard plot they had to work with and glad they have come out with a uniform design with the end stands being identical. Glad we are starting to see some new builds with a bit of character coming out of England now. No more meccano sets!


----------



## spud

WingTips said:


> Victoria will look stunning once its finished, not sure of you know but you can follow its massive refurb else where on the forum.


yeah i pop over for a look every know and then..


----------



## ChoCho123

AFC Wimbledon have agreed to sell their home ground Kingsmeadow to Premier League giants Chelsea, subject to the Dons' plans for a new stadium in Merton being approved. 

http://www.surreycomet.co.uk/news/1...rss&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## RMB2007

Hopefully any deal makes sure Kingstonian have a secure future at the stadium. I guess if Chelsea take it over, then it will no doubt get a makeover.

The stadium in question:

http://www.tothe92.co.uk/groundguide/afcwimbledon.html#Photos


----------



## Laurence2011

Wait, what? Why are chelsea wanting to buy this ground??


----------



## ChoCho123

Laurence2011 said:


> Wait, what? Why are chelsea wanting to buy this ground??


To use for their youth team / ladies team.


----------



## poguemahone

It's a nice little ground, I watched the Wombles play Eastbourne there about 4-5 years back before they redeveloped the Kingston road end.


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

Latest vid in which the problems they've had are explained:

115591532


----------



## RMB2007

> *Work to redevelop the East Stand at Northampton Town's Sixfields Stadium is expected to resume next week.*
> 
> *The development, which will add up to 16 corporate boxes and increase capacity at the Cobblers' home from 7,653 to over 8,000, was halted in October due to a contractual dispute.*
> 
> Chairman David Cardoza said the club will now work directly with builders to complete the project.
> 
> It is expected the stand will take three months to finish.
> 
> Mr Cardoza said the scheme was now over budget, but that would not impact on the plans.
> 
> Work on the project, part-funded with a £12m loan from Northampton Borough Council, started in March.
> 
> Mr Cardoza said the club would have "professional people working with us".
> 
> *He said work would also be taking place to finish the West Stand. The club is also looking to increase the capacity of the North and South Stands.*


www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-30633754


----------



## RMB2007

Kingstonian seeking their own stadium:



> After much long and careful thought, Ks Board have come to the conclusion that the best long-term interests of our club would be served by us taking this opportunity to leave Kingsmeadow, at the appropriate time, and finding a stadium better suited to our needs, income and level of support.
> 
> It is important for all to know that our search for a new facility is well underway and progress has been made. Otherwise the process could be lengthy and frustrating, as clubs such as Horsham and Cray have discovered.
> 
> The identity of possible new locations for Ks must remain confidential as speculation would inevitably undermine this process. Naturally we all expect to receive significant support from Kingston Council and our local MP.
> 
> The board, of course, fully understands that some supporters will be reluctant to move from Kingsmeadow. However, the facts before us are that a 5,000 capacity stadium, which is expensive to maintain, and where, in future, we would be subject to rent, is simply not a practical option for us to consider, even if the stadium continued to be available for us to use.


www.afcwimbledon.co.uk/news/article/stadium-statement-2179151.aspx


----------



## matthemod

Utterly ridiculous. Granted not owning your own ground is risky and you're dependent on the leniency of the actual owners, but moving away from a decent sized ground in your actual area because it's "expensive to maintain" is baffling.

Is the rent and maintenance of Kingsmeadow really bad enough to warrant forking out money to find a new plot of land, buy it, and build a stadium? Unless of course they expect the council to fit the bill...which I can't imagine they'd be on board for considering they paid for the last one.


----------



## RMB2007

The part where they question if they'd even be allowed to use the stadium in the future is what stands out to me. Seems a smart thing for them to look at other options if they're concerned about their future at Kingsmeadow.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Harrogate Town*
> 
> New stand was in use today. @lambstu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/lambstu


Some previous images showing the construction of the recent stand. @sbu_ltd:





































https://twitter.com/sbu_ltd


----------



## RMB2007

*Norwich City*

Previous conceptual design study:



> MEIS team performed a conceptual design study related to the expansion of English Premier League club Norwich City FC’s Carrow Road as well as the possibility of an ancillary mixed-use arena development adjacent to the stadium.
> 
> The high level goal of study was to identify potential for additional revenue and experience enhancement in the existing venue as well as developing concepts and an approach for a new City Stand and site feasibility for a multi-purpose arena on adjacent land.
> 
> Areas addressed included additional seating capacity in the existing venue, concept development/phasing approach for a new city stand and additional capacity of 7,000 seats, enhanced sponsorship activation/branding, enhanced display technology, site testing of adjacent parking area for new multi-purpose arena/theatre, and Concourse improvements.





















http://www.meisstudio.com/carrow-road


----------



## SteveCourty

Reminds me a bit of St James park before the skyscraper stands were added. Also looks a little pride parkish


----------



## 3SPIRES

Reminds me of the old San Mames in Bilbao.


----------



## canarywondergod

As a Norwich fan I can't say I'm overly impressed, I'd rather they knocked down the existing stand and start again. The arch, although it looks nice restricts any expansion in the corners, also it would ruin the rather lovely view from the back of the Jarrold (south) stand!


----------



## RMB2007

I doubt it'll ever become a reality. Seems like an expensive solution using a fancy arch, as opposed to something more basic like the roof of the Jarrold Stand. If the Geoffrey Watling City Stand does get redeveloped in the future, then I bet Norwich will opt for something fairly simple in terms of the design, rather than a stand of real architectural merit.


----------



## RMB2007

> Work on a £4.5 million sports arena for Leicester is set to start tomorrow.
> 
> The Leicester Community Sports Arena project will see a 2,300 seat sports venue built as a new home for the city’s Riders basketball team.
> 
> The arena will be on a four-acre city council-owned former gas works site off Charter Street near Leicester College’s Belgrave campus.


www.leicestermercury.co.uk/Work-sta...ester-sports/story-25797993-detail/story.html


----------



## poguemahone

FCUM

First day back at work after the break.

Moston Build48i by neilboo9, on Flickr

Moston Build48f by neilboo9, on Flickr


----------



## RMB2007

*Ashton Gate*

@SteveStevens47:



















https://twitter.com/SteveStevens47


----------



## Immunda Leodis

That Norwich arch looks bloody ridiculous.


----------



## RMB2007

Media day at the Derby Velodrome. From the BBC:



> Derby's new £30m arena is nearly complete.
> 
> Though there is no date for its official opening yet, today we saw the newly completed track inside the Velodrome.






























http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-england-derbyshire-30680166


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*












> The day we have waited patiently for, and some thought would never happen, has finally arrived.
> 
> *This afternoon Fylde Borough Council Planning Committee gave the final approval to the club’s new Mill Farm Complex. This last hurdle, a legal challenge of sorts from a local helicopter owner was dismissed by the committee who followed their officers recommendation for approval.*
> 
> Commenting on the result Fylde Chairman David Haythornthwaite who attended the meeting said “It’s been a long road but we are finally there. It’s down to business now and we have a meeting with our preferred builder tomorrow morning to sign off the last few details. *Work is then expected to begin in earnest the middle of February with an expected opening date of January 2016.*
> 
> “I’m so pleased for the fans but particularly for our management team of Dave Challinor and Colin Woodthorpe who three years ago dropped down two leagues to join us on this incredible journey. They bought into our ambition and believed what we told them, so it’s great to be able to deliver this for them, as they have delivered on the football side for us.
> 
> “I want to publicly thank all concerned in making this happen, councillors, our planning and legal teams, and finally my best mate Dai for asking me to come to this great club in the first place. Now at last we can go to work.”
> 
> David will be on Radio Lancashire’s Non-League Hour tonight 6-7pm, along with Dave Challinor.


www.afcfylde.co.uk/beeaking-news-final-hurdle-overcome/


----------



## RMB2007

*Leicester Tigers*



> Here is Leicester Tigers’ vision for the latest phase of the redevelopment of its Welford Road ground.
> 
> *The rugby club has lodged £8 million plans to modernise its aging Clubhouse Stand with officials at Leicester City Council.*
> 
> Currently the temporary stands hold 992 supporters with 28 seats for disabled fans and their assistants.
> 
> The club hopes to increase that to 3,100 with 62 disabled seats.
> 
> *Tigers’ chief executive Simon Cohen said the extra seating would take the stadium’s capacity up to 26,000.*
> 
> Tigers’ last major redevelopment was the construction of the 10,000 seat, £15 million MET-Rx Stand on the north side of the ground which was built in 2008.







































http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/L...illion-phase/story-25819129-detail/story.html


----------



## fuplax

3SPIRES said:


> Reminds me of the old San Mames in Bilbao.


----------



## RMB2007

*Ebbsfleet United*



> *Work to redevelop the PHB Stadium could start before the end of the season.
> 
> Ebbsfleet are seeking full detailed planning consent for the construction of a new main stand on the Stonebridge Road side of the ground – replacing the Liam Daish terrace, which houses the long-standing hardcore support known as the Halfway Liners.*
> 
> Meanwhile, the club are also looking to gain outline planning consent for the other three sides of the stadium.
> 
> Fleet owner Dr Abdulla Al-Humaidi said: "Off the pitch, things have been developing in a positive way.
> 
> "We’re submitting a planning application for building new stands and that’s progressing well. We’ve finished the designs and hopefully we’ll start construction by April or May.
> 
> "We’ve worked (on this) for months. The management team has spent hours, Peter Varney in particular, along with the other directors and senior management here.
> 
> "The new stand will please everyone who will see it.
> 
> "It will not be a non-league stand, it will be a smart building with lots of good facilities that will future-proof this football club for years to come."


www.kentonline.co.uk/gravesend/sport/fleet-reveal-stadium-plans-29738/

The two stands in question that they will submit a full planning application to replace:


----------



## matthemod

It wasn't too long ago they were planning an entirely new stadium to be built actually in Ebbsfleet by the international train station, in conjuction with a new settlement of houses.

Disclaimer: Ebbsfleet is literally a field.


----------



## ChoCho123

Bristol City: https://twitter.com/eastendshedman/


----------



## RMB2007

*Luton Town*



> Our Chief Executive Gary Sweet has spoken in his programme notes for the recent Shrewsbury game about just where Luton are on the subject of a new ground, remarking,
> 
> *"The project to find a new stadium is more than well underway. Land is in the process of being acquired, plans are being drawn and engagement with the council is very encouraging.*
> 
> "Whilst the magnitude of the task shouldn`t be underestimated by any means, I fully expect significant steps closer to the realisation of this project during 2015.
> 
> "This will be our major focus of attention off the pitch."


http://www.luton.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=383722

Images of Luton's current dump stadium:

https://picasaweb.google.com/111237427200168446402/L3LutonTownKenilworthRoad


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester Arena to mark 20-year anniversary with name change...*

*The Phones 4u Arena is no more and will officially be known as Manchester Arena from January 2015*

Full story...

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...hester-arena-mark-20-year-anniversary-8417976


----------



## poguemahone

RMB2007 said:


> *Luton Town*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.luton.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=383722
> 
> Images of Luton's current dump stadium:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/111237427200168446402/L3LutonTownKenilworthRoad


Kenilworth Road, although very rundown, still has that old school charm about it. Reminds you of what football once was, wedged between terraces and new stands added where they can fit them with no regards to the aesthetics. You could say it even matches Luton as a place :lol: I'll be sad to see it go, but with them back in League football and doing well, it was never going to stay. 





































Entered through here for the one game I've been to here. Luton hosted Cambridge United, I was with the U's fans in this stand.


----------



## poguemahone

Speaking of Cambridge United, any word yet on their new ground and the move from Abbey? Drawing Man Utd in the cup would probably help to fast track it you'd assume. Assuming they are picked as a telly fixture (have they already?) that's already 250k in the bank with that and prize money. Once you factor in a sold out ground and extra income from retail and food sales it will be a tidy windfall for them.


----------



## RMB2007

The Atyeo Stand would depend on them buying the houses behind it as the lack of room and light to right issues prevent and real expansion of that stand. Dolman Stand is getting a renovation/make-over during this phase, so can't see any future redevelopment of that stand, whilst there's also limited room behind it due to the flats. Would love to see the Atyeo Stand double in size one day, though.


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

From Richard Searle:





































More in the link below:

http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/27th-February-Broadhurst-Park


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...t1jBdo7KWU7Pk9bvBFhxI8Q&bvm=bv.68445247,d.ZGU


Piling work has started for the main stand. @TheAces:










https://twitter.com/TheAces


----------



## RMB2007

*Grimsby Town*



> *Grimsby Town intend to turn section of Pontoon Stand into modern safe-standing area*
> 
> GRIMSBY Town have announced their intention to turn a section of the Pontoon Stand into a modern safe-standing area.
> 
> Following discussions with the Mariners Trust, club bosses have earmarked the far right corner of the famous stand as ideal for a dedicated standing area.
> 
> As a Conference club, Town are permitted to create a traditional terraced area, however, due to current legislation, any promotion to the Football League would mean that the section could no longer be used – or they would have to revert back.
> 
> And that's why the club are looking to install the rail seats and are currently working with North East Lincolnshire Council's Safety Advisory Group and the Sports Ground Safety Authority to become part of a government-backed safe-standing trial, which would allow the club to continue using the area should they win promotion to League Two.


www.grimsbytelegraph.co.uk/Grimsby-...ontoon-Stand/story-26084201-detail/story.html


----------



## gazzaa2

What's the timescale on the new stands at Ashton Gate being operational?


----------



## Harry1990

RMB 2007, Dont know if your a cricket fan but wanted to ask your opinion as you seem very up to date with every thing stadium related.

What do you make of the rumours of the ECB moving towards a franchise league like the IPL or Big Bash, and where do you think it leaves some of the smaller counties and smaller grounds. I know my county Essex has been trying to redevolp the county ground in Chelmsford for years but surely cities the size of Chelmsford or Taunton etc wont be choosen for franchises.

What citys do you think will be choosen if the ECB do create and English Premier League


----------



## BS3_RED

gazzaa2 said:


> What's the timescale on the new stands at Ashton Gate being operational?


All complete by the start of the 16-17 season.


----------



## BeestonLad

Harry1990 said:


> RMB 2007, Dont know if your a cricket fan but wanted to ask your opinion as you seem very up to date with every thing stadium related.
> 
> What do you make of the rumours of the ECB moving towards a franchise league like the IPL or Big Bash, and where do you think it leaves some of the smaller counties and smaller grounds. I know my county Essex has been trying to redevolp the county ground in Chelmsford for years but surely cities the size of Chelmsford or Taunton etc wont be choosen for franchises.
> 
> What citys do you think will be choosen if the ECB do create and English Premier League


Hope you dont mind me adding my 2 cents worth as I like my cricket :cheers: I think they need to move towards a Big Bash / IPL / CPL type tournament, the blast or whatever is was called didn't really do that well, I think the average attendance was only around 5,000. They need to have 8-10 teams which would be centered around your test venues, so I'm afraid counties like Essex, Kent, Somerset etc would miss out.

Something like this maybe.

Nottingham, Trent Bridge (17,500)
Leeds, Headingley (17,000?)
Birmingham, Edgbaston (25,000)
London 1, Lords / The Oval (28,000 / 25,000)
London 2, Olympic Stadium (60,000 in cricket mode?)
Manchester, Old Trafford (25,000)
Southampton, Rose Bowl (20,000)
Cardiff, Sophia Gardens (15,000)
Newcastle / Durham, Chester Le Street (15,000) Not sure about this one
Bristol, Gloucestershire CCC (15,000) Not sure about this one either

I’m not sure if it’s wise to name them after the cities, as would someone from Sheffield go and support a team called Leeds, or someone from Liverpool support a team named Manchester despite them being the closest venue. Perhaps naming after regions might work? But then this was sound a bit naff... The East Midlands Mavericks or the West Midlands Wizzards... :lol:


----------



## gazzaa2

BS3_RED said:


> All complete by the start of the 16-17 season.


One behind the goal ready for the start of next season? They won't want only two stands open for the Championship.


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

First goalpost goes up. From neilboo9 on Flickr:










More images in the link below:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*




























https://www.facebook.com/bristolsportltd/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## superted4

RMB2007 said:


> Bristol City https://www.facebook.com/bristolsportltd/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


Interesting that the corner on the left hand of those photos has come to an end with the steel work as opposed to continuing to build?

They've got 5 months to complete that stand. Do you think they are trying to complete the 2 full corners ASAP and then build the middle section lastly and phase completion? Or has there been another delay with the steel work?


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> @ashington_fc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ashington_fc


@ashington_fc:










https://twitter.com/ashington_fc


----------



## BS3_RED

superted4 said:


> Interesting that the corner on the left hand of those photos has come to an end with the steel work as opposed to continuing to build?
> 
> They've got 5 months to complete that stand. Do you think they are trying to complete the 2 full corners ASAP and then build the middle section lastly and phase completion? Or has there been another delay with the steel work?


This is well behind schedule now. I hope they can make the time up or the whole development is in trouble as the Main stand has to be started as to free up the room for the pitch to be moved across to give the room for the Dolman lower tier to be completed. This all hinges on the EE (End stand) being completed.

The club or the builders has royally screwed this up


----------



## ben77

Beeston: I'm interested to see how it pans out but i just can't see how its going to really get anymore people into the grounds. Trent Bridge (for example) gets pretty good crowds for the 20 20 anyway, i'm not sure if more people from Notts will go if its re-branded as East Midlands and conversly i can't see loads of people from Leicester, Derby, Northants coming up to Trent Bridge for the games. It just seems to me that its another roll of the dice to try and generate more revenue from a game that doesn't have a massive following over here. No wonder all of the players are pushing for it (hoping for more money) laughable that Steve Finn thinks he'll be a better player if we had a big bash over here (isn't it exactly the same as 20 20)? Thanks to the ECB and world cricket trying to develop the game we just have far too much cricket in the UK and worldwide (its become a bit of a joke). And as a cricket fan i can't really be arsed to follow England anymore, i try and watch the Outlaws when they are on TV (but to be fair its pretty tricky trying to get a pub to show the games) and i follow the county championship.. There probably aren't many people who have as much of an interest as us and i'm pretty nonplused about it so good luck to them but i feel that clubs like Essex, Kent, Sussex, Somerset (with really good histories) will get shafted under the guise of developing the game when its actually just for money (which doesn't equal success)!


----------



## RMB2007

Brentford facing the same issue as Spurs:



> Brentford FC's new stadium has hit a fresh stumbling block after the one landowner now standing in its way refused to sell up.
> 
> A public inquiry may now be needed to secure the final plot of land for the 20,000-seater stadium in Lionel Road South, Brentford, and the 910 homes, a hotel and shops which will help fund the project.
> 
> It is understood the club has secured all the land needed for the development except for the Capital Court office block, in Capital Interchange Way, which is owned by First Industrial.
> 
> A Hounslow Council spokesman this week confirmed it had issued First Industrial with a Compulsory Purchase Order (CPO), requiring it to sell up to make way for the stadium, but the company had objected.
> 
> "The next step is for the Department of Communities and Local Government to consider a possible public inquiry," he added.


www.getwestlondon.co.uk/news/west-london-news/public-inquiry-needed-secure-land-8768769


----------



## RMB2007

*Cornwall*



> *PLANS to build a Stadium for Cornwall have receive a major setback after planning officers recommended that plans for a supermarket which would fund the sports ground should be thrown out.*
> 
> *Cornwall Council's strategic planning committee will meet next Thursday to discuss four separate applications to build a new supermarket to the west of Truro.*
> 
> One of the applications is from developers Inox and has been put forward as the means to fund a Stadium for Cornwall which would be built on land at Langarth and provide a home for the Cornish Pirates.
> 
> Stadium supporters have said that without the funding from the supermarket development it is unlikely that the stadium will be built.
> 
> Paperwork for next week's meeting has now been published and shows that planning officers are recommending that councillors refuse the plans submitted by Inox for a supermarket development.
> 
> The report states: "In summary, following careful consideration of all relevant issues, the adverse impacts of the proposal are considered to significantly and demonstrably outweigh its benefits."
> 
> *Planning officers have recommended that approval should be granted to a planning application from LXB for a development at Willow Green which would include 435 homes, a nursing home, a primary school, a supermarket and filling station, a community hall, a pub/restaurant and public open space including a play park and allotments.*
> 
> The strategic planning committee will meet at County Hall next Thursday at 10am.


www.cornishman.co.uk/Planning-offic...ium-Cornwall/story-26119985-detail/story.html


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> Brentford facing the same issue as Spurs: www.getwestlondon.co.uk/news/west-london-news/public-inquiry-needed-secure-land-8768769


I thought they already owned all the land and planning etc was granted


----------



## RMB2007

SteveCourty said:


> I thought they already owned all the land and planning etc was granted


Planning permission has been granted for Brentford's new stadium and housing development, but they don't own all the land required, so the same issue Spurs have faced. Brentford's new stadium could well be delayed for months or even years.


----------



## Kentlad

matthemod said:


> Thing is, this has been said by various Kent teams for years now in various forms, it's basically cyclical. Maidstone had success in the 80's and were able to get into the league talking about becoming the no.1 team in Kent and drawing fans from all around the county, then they went bust dragging Dartford down with them. Then it was the turn of Margate and Dover in the conference who were getting reasonable attendances for the conference, until they both suffered repeated relegations. Then came Gravesend and Northfleet mk. I who were the counties only representative in the conference for a sustained period, eternally going on about making it into the football league and becoming the no.1 team in Kent. Then Dartford moved into their new stadium and were getting about a 1,000+ and were tipped to being the next big thing in Kent, now it's currently Maidstone again, having moved back to town with a new stadium after 20 or so years away, who have been tipped to be the next big thing in Kent. Not to mention we have Dover, again, gaining promotion to the conference and talking about having the potential to become a league side. Now it's Ebbsfleet (G&N mk. II) with these stadium designs and an owner flashing the cash.
> 
> What I'm saying is, most of these teams draw around about 1,000 as is, which is good for their levels, but gaining promotion and having a nice new stadium isn't always a pre-cursor to higher attendances. We've seen this with Crawley and Fleetwood who shot up to the Football League, but are still only getting around 2-3k through the gates.
> 
> I would actually love for Kent to have a properly good second football league side (not Charlton from the LONDON BOROUGH of Greenwich), it would actually give the Gills a bit of a wake up call and maybe some juicy Derby games. All these teams have potential, it's a credit that they are getting quite high numbers considering the proximity to London and their respective divisions, I just don't think it will be realised to the extent most of these clubs want it too.
> 
> Hell we've been trying to tag ourselves as "Kent's Team" for 100 years, and we only got 5k on Saturday.


As a fellow Gills fan I would also love for another Kent club or clubs to come up into football league. I guess there are already some local derby matches at non league level, but if they were at that slightly higher league 1 or 2 level then the crowds will be better and this would be good economically for the towns involved on match days.


----------



## poguemahone

Many things with the FCUM stadium will be half finished due to cost constraints. Perhaps the Oak Cladding is one of these things they haven't deemed unnecessary to finish at the moment but will once the funding can be found. Remember this stadium once open won't be completely finished, the main stand still has seats and terracing to add to each of the ends as seen in this pic
Moston Build56f by neilboo9, on Flickr

And the away terrace behind the goals needs to have stepped concrete terracing installed, at the moment it's just gravel as seen in this pic

Moston Build56a by neilboo9, on Flickr

These types of things will be finished once they have the funds so hopefully the Oak cladding is the same. Surely wouldn't be much more than sanding it back and applying something like ronseal.


----------



## JimB

RMB2007 said:


> There was obviously no quality control in that regards. It's a shame as *the oak cladding could easily be some cheap wood pallets they've taken out of a skip*.


Exactly.


----------



## JimB

poguemahone said:


> Many things with the FCUM stadium will be half finished due to cost constraints. Perhaps the Oak Cladding is one of these things they haven't deemed unnecessary to finish at the moment but will once the funding can be found. Remember this stadium once open won't be completely finished, the main stand still has seats and terracing to add to each of the ends
> 
> And the away terrace behind the goals needs to have stepped concrete terracing installed, at the moment it's just gravel
> 
> These types of things will be finished once they have the funds so hopefully the Oak cladding is the same. Surely wouldn't be much more than sanding it back and applying something like ronseal.


Yes, I appreciate all that.

And it's remarkable that they will have got this built at all given how young the club is. A great effort on the part of everyone involved.


----------



## aaronniuk

As a Northern Irish League fan I am completely jealous of FC United. Lovely little stadium and fantastic for such a young club.

As for the wood. I'd imagine that might weather, or at least that might be the intention


----------



## poguemahone

aaronniuk said:


> As a Northern Irish League fan I am completely jealous of FC United. Lovely little stadium and fantastic for such a young club.
> 
> As for the wood. I'd imagine that might weather, or at least that might be the intention


I think they bought the cheaper stuff knowing that in 5 years it will look fine once it's weathered and gone silver. Many aspects of this stadium is done on the cheap. But as FCUM fans say, it's 'punk football' ;-)

Absolutely love this ground so far and can't wait to see it in action next time i'm back in Manchester.


----------



## jockblue

There never seems to be anyone actually working on the FCUM stadium. Lots of empty terraces, the very occasional hard hat, empty cherry picker...
Is it done by elves in the night?


----------



## RMB2007

*Scunthorpe United*

Planning application decision expected in April:


----------



## Micbuk

"FCUM"

That Wood looks great. Exactly what you expect from good bit of Oak.
(The red sign "F.C. United" needs a small white background.)

The a good old splack of Ron seal.


----------



## Micbuk

Scunthorpe United



That design looks Awefull.. Soo Lopsided.


----------



## Stugg93

I really like the new Scunthorpe stadium, although I think it may be too big for the club. Nevertheless, it'll be a lot better than their current stadium, that even though it hasn't been in existence for too many years, really has aged.


----------



## poguemahone

FCUM have confirmed first game might not be end of March and even said April could be challenging.



> There are still some outstanding areas that need to be addressed on site. The engineering challenges that we have faced to complete the St Mary’s Road End terrace have taken much longer than we anticipated. Unfortunately, elsewhere on the build, we have not been getting the level of cooperation from the main contractor that we need to finish the work. We have had a number of meetings over recent weeks to progress this issue. We are using all powers at our disposal to get this work completed as quickly as possible to enable us to move into the facility.
> 
> We were targeting the end of March for our first game at Broadhurst Park, but given the ongoing delays to the project, this is looking increasingly unlikely and we are now focusing on an April game for our opening match. This is still a very challenging timetable to achieve but we are doing everything we can to try to make this happen.


From members email


----------



## hajj_3

Micbuk said:


> Scunthorpe United
> 
> 
> 
> That design looks Awefull.. Soo Lopsided.


It is seriously cheap though, just £18m for 12,000 seats: http://www.scunthorpetelegraph.co.u...-18m-stadium/story-25841773-detail/story.html

here's are some more renders:


























If the planning is successful it could be open by May 2016.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Those renders are outdated. It's a great design for a smallish stadium and, will hopefully become a reality for The Iron. :cheers:

The most updated renders can be found here:

www.fwpgroup.co.uk/job/scunthorpe-united-fc-new-stadium/


----------



## RMB2007

*Cornwall*



> *Stadium for Cornwall – the agony goes on after crunch decision postponed*
> 
> Cornwall Council has postponed a decision on plans for a new county sports stadium after a marathon planning meeting.
> 
> The authority’s strategic planning committee met in Truro to consider four separate applications to build a new store to the west of the city.
> 
> Following 12 hours of deliberation at County Hall, members deferred an application by Inox, whose plans for Langarth would fund a new 6,000-seat venue and new home for the Cornish Pirates rugby.
> 
> Supporters will now have to wait for three months while further work is carried out on the application, including an ecological survey of ground nesting birds.
> 
> One of the scheme’s fervent supporters, former cabinet member and councillor Mark Kaczmarek, said the only protected species in future would be “Cornish professional rugby”.
> 
> Members approved two rival schemes in the same area, a move campaigners said could “kill off” the stadium scheme.
> 
> Peter Marks, chairman of the Stadium for Cornwall (S4C) group, said his group had been “devastated and depressed” by the lengthy debate.
> 
> “We are going to have to hold our tongues but I cannot imagine any other place turning down the chance for a stadium,” he added.
> 
> “They are not seeing what’s on offer – looking under the microscope not the big picture.
> 
> “We are devastated, depressed and demoralised – it is a brilliant offer which has not been taken.”


www.westernmorningnews.co.uk/Stadiu...nch-decision/story-26162761-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*

@AG_Gouldie_123:










https://twitter.com/AG_Gouldie_123


----------



## RMB2007

*Bath*



> *New stadium for Bath Rugby: Ground for hope as Rec decision looms*
> 
> *Bath Rugby are "quietly optimistic" that a counter appeal in May will go their way and set them on the path to a long-awaited new stadium on The Rec.*
> 
> The club, its supporters and the Recreation Ground Trust have had a frustratingly long wait since expansion plans were punctured by a charity tribunal last March, preventing more land being leased than the club currently occupies.
> 
> *But a date has been set for the trust's appeal against that tribunal decision, and May 18 is the next key fixture in the future of Bath Rugby's city-centre home since 1894.*
> 
> In September, owner Bruce Craig appointed Tarquin McDonald, pictured, as the new managing director.
> 
> And, in his first sit-down interview since his tenure began, Mr McDonald admitted to the Bath Chronicle that the butterflies are starting to flutter ahead of the crucial hearing at the Royal Courts of Justice.
> 
> If it goes the way the club wants, it should jump a major hurdle to a sporting arena with a capacity in the region of 16,500. If it doesn't, it could be back to the drawing board for the umpteenth time.
> 
> Mr McDonald said: "The advice we've had is very much that the expected outcome will be more favourable, than unfavourable. So, clearly we hope that's the case and we remain quietly optimistic."
> 
> Last March's tribunal overturned a key aspect of a Charity Commission-approved scheme allowing the trust to lease a larger area of The Rec to Bath Rugby, in exchange for control of their old training ground in Lambridge. The move would almost double the overall area of recreational space.


www.bathchronicle.co.uk/New-stadium...Rec-decision/story-26167927-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*




























Old yellow paint being removed:










More in the link below:

http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/13th-March-Broadhurst-Park


----------



## hajj_3

RMB2007 said:


> ^^ Those renders are outdated. It's a great design for a smallish stadium and, will hopefully become a reality for The Iron. :cheers:
> 
> The most updated renders can be found here:
> 
> www.fwpgroup.co.uk/job/scunthorpe-united-fc-new-stadium/


damn, that link says the stadium costs £40m instead of the old £12m. That is insanely expensive for such a small number of seats or is the £40m value the value of the club?


----------



## RMB2007

hajj_3 said:


> damn, that link says the stadium costs £40m instead of the old £12m. That is insanely expensive for such a small number of seats or is the £40m value the value of the club?


Because it's so much more than just a stadium:



> *Ground Level
> *
> North Stand = Concourse area and 10 changing rooms.
> 
> East Stand = Concourse area, lettable space for a bar, plus lettable space for a laundry/dry cleaners.
> 
> South Stand = Home and away changing rooms, warm up areas, family lounge, media conference room, various treatment rooms, large club shop/ticket office and another lettable area.
> 
> West Stand = Concourse area and lettable space for a bar/cafe.
> 
> Corner Area 1 = Academy area with a large changing room, meeting room, treatment room and match analysis suite.
> 
> Corner Area 2 = Hotel reception and bar.
> 
> Corner Area 3 = Lettable area for a gym and creche.
> 
> Corner Area 4 = Generator, substation, workshop and bin storage area.
> 
> *First Floor*
> 
> North Stand = Lettable office space, cafe/bar and community area.
> 
> East Stand = Various hotel bedrooms.
> 
> South Stand = Concourse area and club offices.
> 
> West Stand = Lettable office space.
> 
> Corner Area 1 = Academy area with classrooms and sport science rooms.
> 
> Corner Area 2 = Hotel dining area and kitchen.
> 
> Corner Area 3 = Lettable space for a gym.
> 
> Corner Area 4 = Lettable office space.
> 
> *Second Floor*
> 
> North Stand = Lettable office space.
> 
> East Stand = Various hotel bedrooms.
> 
> South Stand = 15 corporate boxes, directors and sponsors lounge and 2 other hospitality areas.
> 
> West Stand = Lettable office space.
> 
> Corner Area 1 = Lettable office space.
> 
> Corner Area 2 = Deluxe hotel bedrooms.
> 
> Corner Area 3 = Show venue.
> 
> Corner Area 4 = Lettable office space.
> 
> *Third Floor*
> 
> South Stand = 6 executive suites and 2 large hospitality areas.
> 
> Corner Area 2 = SUFC TV studio and storage area.
> 
> Corner Area 3 = Police control room


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

Volunteers helping to refurbish the former Dane Bank Stand:


----------



## RMB2007

From neilboo9 on Flickr:





































More images in the link below:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> @AFCFYLDE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AFCFYLDE












https://twitter.com/DanielSBunce


----------



## RMB2007

> *Hayes & Yeading in crunch talks with £300,000 saviour*
> 
> United chairman hopes to finalise deal to secure future of club this week
> 
> Tony O’Driscoll has revealed crunch talks this week could see Hayes & Yeading United come off football’s equivalent of a life-support machine.
> 
> While the battle for points to avoid the drop on the field looks to be swinging in United’s favour, Chairman O’Driscoll sounded upbeat at the weekend ahead of a meeting with potential backers about the pounds needed to keep the club in business off it.
> 
> O’Driscoll revealed earlier in the year the club needed to find £300,000 to get work on Yeading’s former stadium at Beaconsfield Road restarted and failure to raise the cash would signal the end of the club.
> 
> Seven backers have since come forward to pledge £30,000 apiece, leaving United £90,000 short.
> 
> However other potential backers have emerged, with sufficient funds to keep the club operating and their money, plus pledges already made, could not only clear debts, but leave O’Driscoll and co back in the black.
> 
> “We have managed to source funds elsewhere from other people who really are giving us money to keep us going,” said O’Driscoll at the weekend.
> 
> “In the next week I will be sitting down with them because they want to put some money in to get us back to playing at Beaconsfield Road next season.
> 
> “We are talking about a different group putting money in and then perhaps those six or seven putting theirs in as well, which would give us so much more.
> 
> “It could give us the £300,000 plus more than £100,000 on top. That is not 100 per cent certain until next week, but this is a big week ahead.
> 
> “I would like to think if all goes well in the week, we’ll probably have a target of Christmas for moving back to Beaconsfield Road.”


www.getwestlondon.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/hayes--yeading-crunch-talks-8864404


----------



## poguemahone

RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/DanielSBunce


How quick did that go up! Came out looking pretty good too. How much did that cost them?


----------



## RMB2007

*Derby Arena*


























> DERBY'S new £30.8 million Arena has been declared officially open at a special ceremony this evening.
> 
> It includes a 250m indoor cycle track; indoor sports hall for badminton, netball, futsall and volleyball; a 150-station gym, and can be converted into a venue capable of holding 5,000 people.


www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/Derby-Aren...nue-declared/story-26202279-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*



















More images in the link below:

http://www.bristol-sport.co.uk/stadium/the-plan/progress-update/


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

Hopefully no players slide into these pitch barriers as they would certainly end up cutting themselves on the metal frame that sticks out at the bottom:



















More images in the link below:

http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/20th-March-Broadhurst-Park


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Scarborough Athletic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new leisure village on southern part of the disused park and ride facility will include:
> 
> A new 2,000 capacity community football stadium with artificial pitch. This will provide a home for Scarborough Athletic Football Club;
> 25m swimming pool and associated teaching pool;
> 4 court sports hall;
> Gym and dance studio;
> 3 x squash courts;
> Multi-use games area facility; and
> Associated accommodation and facilities.
Click to expand...


----------



## RMB2007

*Oldham Athletic*

From paul62 in the UK section:










More images in the link below:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122570669&postcount=21


----------



## poguemahone

Is grass banking allowed at football grounds in England? They are pretty popular over here with not just lower league teams but also top division sides. If they are, surprised they aren't popular with non-league sides as a cheap alternative to terracing.


----------



## RMB2007

poguemahone said:


> Is grass banking allowed at football grounds in England? They are pretty popular over here with not just lower league teams but also top division sides. If they are, surprised they aren't popular with non-league sides as a cheap alternative to terracing.


I imagine Scarborough's will be like Maidstone's, so metal barriers will prevent people from sitting on the grass bank:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Lincoln City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lincolnshireecho.co.uk/Lincoln-...mosaic-seats/story-26083764-detail/story.html


More info on the above project:

http://www.crowdfunder.co.uk/dambusters/?


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *The County Ground, Taunton*
> 
> New Cricket Pavilion at Somerset County Cricket Club:


@57deacon:










https://twitter.com/57deacon


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Moseley Rugby Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moseleyrugby.co.uk/report_display12.php?menitem=302


@ BisonsRugby:










https://twitter.com/BisonsRugby


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Ashington AFC*
> 
> @ashington_fc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ashington_fc


@IASportImages:



















https://twitter.com/IASportImages


----------



## Rev Stickleback

poguemahone said:


> Is grass banking allowed at football grounds in England? They are pretty popular over here with not just lower league teams but also top division sides. If they are, surprised they aren't popular with non-league sides as a cheap alternative to terracing.


It's certainly not at pro grounds.

The last to have grass banking was Wigan's Springfield Park, and the banking got closed in the 1990s.

At semi-pro level it seems to depend on the local council and the regulations they impose. It's fine in some places, and not allowed at others.

Regulations can be stupid. For example, it was decided that at Football League grounds, the flat area at the front of any terrace must be kept clear as an emergency exit. That makes some sense, but at Aldershot, one end was entirely flat, so the regulations meant the whole end had to be kept clear so that all the fans on the terrace (which would now be zero) would be able to use it as an escape route.


----------



## RMB2007

FC United volunteers save the club £5,000 by helping to remove the old sealant from the former Dane Bank Stand, which now forms FC United's future home terrace:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Ebbsfleet United*
> 
> Full planning application now submitted:
> 
> Main Stand = 1,020 seated
> 
> Stand opposite the Main Stand = 1,068 seated
> 
> Swanscombe End = 1,572 standing
> 
> Plough End = 1,572 standing and 558 seated


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Maidstone United*
> 
> http://www.maidstoneunited.co.uk/2014/07/extended-stand-for-more-seats/
> 
> So something like this (unofficial before and after by myself):


Extension of the main stand approved:












> *Plans to extend the main stand at the Gallagher Stadium have been given the green light.*
> 
> Maidstone council has approved the club’s application to almost double the size of the stand, which will create an additional 350 seats.
> 
> Work on the extension is due to start in the close season, with completion at or around the start of the new season.
> 
> Naming rights for the enlarged main stand is just one of a number of sponsorship opportunities currently available with the best-supported non league club in Kent.


http://www.maidstoneunited.co.uk/2015/03/fantastic-news-as-expansion-plans-are-agreed/


----------



## RMB2007

Future expansion plans:

*North Stand*



















*South Stand*



















The yellow area is what they have planning permission for, with the other expansion phases currently having no timeline:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Ebbsfleet United*


Full planning permission for the redevelopment of the Stonebridge Road stand (first image above), and outline planning permission for the other three sides of the stadium has been granted. Work on the Stonebridge Road stand is expected to start towards the end of May:

www.ebbsfleetunited.co.uk/home/green-light-for-stadium-build/


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*



















More in the link below:

http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/10th-April-Broadhurst-Park


----------



## poguemahone

FC United have confirmed they won't be playing there this season, might struggle to get it ready for the Benfica game too.


----------



## RMB2007

poguemahone said:


> FC United have confirmed they won't be playing there this season, might struggle to get it ready for the Benfica game too.


To me, someone has been taking the piss, 'cause it's been in super slow mode for months now. This development has certainly been well documented with weekly updates, yet so little seems to happen each week.


----------



## poguemahone

Almost as if the builders only work on it when they have the time away from other jobs. The block work on the SMRE Terrace for instance seemed seemed to be going really quickly with 1/3 of it going up in 2 days, then all of a sudden work seemed to stop and it's now taken about 5-6 weeks to finish it up. Amazing that a stadium of this size can run a year behind schedule. Especially when it opens, it won't actually be finished with the the main stand incomplete, the terracing not done in the away end and 'bus stop' stand and the amenities under SMRE Terrace not done.


----------



## superted4

poguemahone said:


> Almost as if the builders only work on it when they have the time away from other jobs. The block work on the SMRE Terrace for instance seemed seemed to be going really quickly with 1/3 of it going up in 2 days, then all of a sudden work seemed to stop and it's now taken about 5-6 weeks to finish it up. Amazing that a stadium of this size can run a year behind schedule. Especially when it opens, it won't actually be finished with the the main stand incomplete, the terracing not done in the away end and 'bus stop' stand and the amenities under SMRE Terrace not done.


Think it's more to do with financing and having the funds to pay for the work to be done


----------



## AtomicWasp

Bristol Rugby vs Jersey this evening. A friend of mine is there watching. Some interesting views. 










Thanks

Richard 

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## RMB2007

*Emirates Old Trafford*



>





> Lancashire County Cricket Club has revealed the brand for its £15m 150-bed hotel at its stadium
> 
> Hilton Garden Inn was today revealed as the brand for Lancashire County Cricket Club’s new £15m hotel.
> 
> The venue is set to open in early 2017, with work set to start later this year.












www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/business/hilton-garden-inn-check-emirates-9036949


----------



## RMB2007

*Luton Town*



> *Hatters’ new stadium location to be revealed soon*
> 
> Hatters chief executive Gary Sweet has revealed that supporters should know the whereabouts of Town’s new stadium by the time the 2015-16 season kicks off.
> 
> In his boardroom notes written for Saturday’s official matchday programme with Hartlepool, Sweet wouldn’t name where the preferred site was, but admitted plans were making real progress.


www.lutontoday.co.uk/sport/luton-town/hatters-new-stadium-location-to-be-revealed-soon-1-6697826


----------



## cyril sneer

RMB2007 said:


> *Emirates Old Trafford*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/business/hilton-garden-inn-check-emirates-9036949


Looks good. This ground has improved a lot in recent years. Are there any future plans to do anything with the remaining old block of boxes to the side of this new hotel?


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Extension of the main stand approved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.maidstoneunited.co.uk/2015/03/fantastic-news-as-expansion-plans-are-agreed/





> Maidstone United are in line for a £100,000 windfall towards their Gallagher Stadium expansion after winning promotion to Conference South.
> 
> Stones qualify for extra funding from the Football Stadia Improvement Fund, in addition to the £150,000 grant they have already secured for the £600,000 project.
> 
> Co-owner Terry Casey said: "The application went in Sunday morning after we knew we'd got the promotion.
> 
> "We'd done huge amounts of work in advance of the application going in and we are eligible, as a Conference club, for an extra £100,000 on top of the £150,000 we got as a Ryman club.
> 
> "We are hoping to get it and we're rather putting it in the budget now as pretty much a done deal.
> 
> "It's not a done deal but we're being told that it should be okay."
> 
> Stones are extending their main stand to include another 350 seats.
> 
> They will also add extra terracing and gates to raise capacity from 2,226 to just over 3,000.
> 
> Work is scheduled to start on May 20.


www.kentonline.co.uk/maidstone/sport/stones-100000-bonus-35479/


----------



## poguemahone

FC United got promoted to the Conference North overnight too. Wonder if they can claim a 100k grant too, could help terrace the away end. 

Also saw that the Conference is being renamed the National league for next season.


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*



> *AFC Wimbledon fans were told work on a brand new stadium at Plough Lane could start a year from now, as the Environment Agency (EA) said the flood risk may not be as bad as it was thought.*
> 
> The EA said it was re-assessing the flood risk around the River Wandle.
> 
> A spokesman said although it had not finished the research, initial findings showed that the area liable to flood near the river may reduce.
> 
> One of the key issues in whether or not to grant planning permission is the credible flood risk, so this will be welcome news to AFC Wimbledon.
> 
> Merton Council used the EA’s flood risk information in the 2009 Strategic Flood Risk Assessment and identified parts of the Plough Lane site, currently a greyhound stadium, as being in ‘functional floodplain.’
> 
> However a spokesman said: “We are currently updating the River Wandle model and flood mapping, using up-to-date data and methods.
> 
> "This will give us a more accurate understanding of the risk and may result in changes to the flood maps.
> 
> "The council will update its strategic flood risk assessment following this.“


www.wimbledonguardian.co.uk/news/12...ead_of_planning_discussion_for_AFC_Wimbledon/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Melksham Town F.C.*





> *MELKSHAM Town have been told that they cannot play at their new £5m ground for another season – because they might disturb a colony of rare newts!*
> 
> The Toolstation Western Premier outfit played what they thought would be their last home game at The Conigre, because they were planning to move to a new state-oft-he-art stadium at Woolmore Farm near Melksham Oak Community School, pictured.
> 
> They did not carry out regular maintenance work on the old ground, parts of which have begun to fall into decay.
> 
> But ecological surveyors for Wiltshire County Council found that a colony of great crested newts were living at the site of the proposed Melksham Community Campus stadium, which was due to be laid out with 11 football and four rugby pitches, for Melksham RFC, who share The Conigre.
> 
> The species of newt is legally protected under the Wildlife and Countryside Act and Conservation Regulations, and it is an offence to disturb their habitat.
> 
> Regulations state the newts can be moved, provided that there are five consecutive days of warm weather beforehand.
> 
> *Moving of the newts to a new home has now begun and the council has promised financial aid to repair The Conigre – the club’s home since 1926.*


www.thenonleaguefootballpaper.com/l...48/stadium-problem-is-newts-to-melksham-town/


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*





































More in the link below:

http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/24th-April-Broadhurst-Park


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*

@Grainge80:




























https://twitter.com/Grainge80


----------



## RMB2007

*Truro City FC*

Location of the new stadium:



















Behind one goal is a covered all-seater stand with a capacity of 519. It can be expanded in the future if required:



















Behind the other goal is a covered terrace with a capacity of 342:










Down one side is a bigger covered terrace that has a capacity of 684. On the remaining side of the ground is the clubhouse/changing rooms, which has two uncovered all-seater stands either side of it. The two uncovered all-seater stands each have a capacity of 519 seats, so 1,038 seats in total:










I imagine the uncovered stands are the ones that exist at their current stadium:


----------



## RMB2007

*The County Ground, Taunton*

@thecompdog:










https://twitter.com/thecompdog


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*

Video in the link below:



> Watch: Stunning aerial video shows FC United's new stadium as it nears completion
> 
> The ground, which will have a capacity of 5,000, was originally due to welcome supporters earlier this year but the project has been hit by a series of delays.
> 
> *However bosses say it is progressing and it will be virtually complete in just over a fortnight.*


www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/new...ews/watch-stunning-aerial-video-shows-9117509


----------



## RMB2007

*Cambridge City*












> Following the initial clearance of the new stadium site for Cambridge City, the next phase was to start further works such as levelling and then subsequent construction. However, this could only begin once a legal agreement had been signed by relevant parties.
> 
> The club in conjunction with KWA Architects and Planning Consultants can confirm that the S106 Legal Agreement between South Cambridgeshire District Council, Cambridgeshire County Council and Cambridge City Football Club has now been signed which officially grants planning permission for the club to move to its new site at Sawston. Further works are set to commence immediately and once these are completed the main contract will be awarded.
> 
> City Chairman Kevin Satchell said “we have had to wait for the legal agreement to be signed off before proceeding further with the project. Now that has been achieved, we can push on and start the next phase of the project. In the coming months, we will finally see the plans for the stadium become a reality”
> 
> Meghan Bonner from KWA Architects and Planning Consultants said “The project can now really begin in earnest. Whilst the work is ongoing, we will continue to work behind the scenes to prepare the necessary documents, drawings and reports to ensure the project continues moving forward so that Cambridge City Football Club can begin life at their new home in Sawston as soon as possible”.


http://www.cambridgecityfc.com/artman/publish/article_3382.shtml


----------



## RMB2007

cyril sneer said:


> Fair dues. Politics comes before common sense hno: Just seems a shame that their will be two separate new grounds in such a small city.


Truro City are lucky to even exist, 'cause the previous owner left the club in a huge amount of debt. Their current ground was sold because of the debt, but thankfully that deal had a clause in it, so the property developer has to provide the football club with a new stadium. It's best for Truro City to move forward with this new stadium, rather than waiting to see what does or doesn't happen with the proposed Cornish Pirates stadium.


----------



## cyril sneer

carnifex2005 said:


> Apparently the stadium had an all-seater capacity of 13,364 until 2008 but when they were in the EPL, standing room was allowed so I'm guessing it was much more. All-Seater rules came about a year after they were relegated.


I think their capacity at the time was around 17/18000. Were Luton Town not in the first permier league or did they get relegated the season before it all started? If so i reckon their ground was closer to Bournemouths capacity.


----------



## aaronniuk

Swindon Town had a pretty small stadium by Premier League standards in the 93-94 season. But rules have probably changed since then.


----------



## RMB2007

*Scunthorpe United*









> *PLANS for Scunthorpe United's new £18 million stadium have this afternoon (Wednesday) been passed.*
> 
> The planning application has been approved by North Lincolnshire Council's planning committee at the Civic Centre on Ashby Road.
> 
> The plans have been given the green light by councillors subject to Highways and Environment Agency issues over access and flooding being resolved.
> 
> The club hopes to move into the 12,000-seater stadium, which will be on the Lincolnshire Lakes development, for the start of the 2016-17 season.


www.scunthorpetelegraph.co.uk/BREAK...stadium-plan/story-26410099-detail/story.html


*Bristol City*






From Dollymarie:










More images in the link below:

http://www.otib.co.uk/index.php?/to...development-watch-merged/page-84#entry2255236


----------



## RMB2007

*Harrogate Town*



>


@sbu_ltd:



> Concrete foundations being poured for the new south stand












https://twitter.com/sbu_ltd


----------



## SteveCourty

aaronniuk said:


> Swindon Town had a pretty small stadium by Premier League standards in the 93-94 season. But rules have probably changed since then.


County ground is 15k now but that was before the Don Rogers (South Stand) was built. The old stand was a rickety wooden curved terracing, half of it was closed I think but attendances still averaged over 15K


----------



## RMB2007

So many developments in England at the moment. :cheers:

*Oldham Athletic*

New renders:



















From Diego Sideburns on Flickr:



















More images in the link below:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/diego_sideburns/


----------



## RMB2007

*Oundle School*

@oundleschool:



> The new cricket pavilion is nearly ready to welcome players and spectators. Looks stunning!












https://twitter.com/oundleschool


----------



## AlvinGK1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDzoGQ__Phk

walk through at bristol city


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidstone United*

More money for the stadium expansion that will start soon:



> The Gallagher Group, Kent’s premier construction, quarrying and property business, has extended its naming rights agreement two years early to bring support to a stadium redevelopment scheme, which will see the capacity increase and the main stand almost double in size.
> 
> *Despite the current deal running until 2017, Gallagher has paid £100,000 immediately to help the club finance a £600,000 project, which will provide an extra 350 seats, a new supporters’ lounge and additional terracing behind both goals.*


www.maidstoneunited.co.uk/2015/04/gallagher-group/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Oldham Athletic*
> 
> New renders:


From Diego Sideburns on Flickr:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/diego_sideburns/


----------



## RMB2007

*FC United*



















More in the link below:

http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/1st-May-Broadhurst-Park


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Belle Vue Aces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belle Vue bosses David Gordon and Chris Morton could not hide their delight when, at 2pm this afternoon, Manchester City Council unanimously granted planning permission for the Belle Vue Sports Village; at the heart of which lies the National Speedway Stadium.
> 
> http://www.bellevueaces.co/default.aspx





















http://www.airviews.photography/belle-vue-sports-village/


----------



## RMB2007

*Canterbury City FC*



> Canterbury City Football Club were last night formally given the cash injection they need to make their new ground a reality.
> 
> The city council agreed to give the club £525,000 in proceeds from the sale of its old Kingsmead Stadium and part lend, part grant it an extra £606,000.
> 
> Club chairman Tim Clark says the next step is working out the detailed plans for the ground at Hersden.
> 
> "We are very happy," Mr Clark said.
> 
> "It's still a big ask, but we have 75% of the money we need to do it and we have the ground."
> 
> Mr Clark says the club will now look to secure another £400,000 of the total £1.56 million needed.
> 
> If approved, a new ground with a 1,500 capacity including a 300-seat stand, floodlights and other facilities could be complete by 2018.


www.kentonline.co.uk/canterbury/news/canterbury-city-fc-stadium-will-36166/


----------



## RMB2007

*Bromley Football Club*



> *Bromley Football Club were surprised to learn at the start of this week, that despite previous announcements to the contrary, artificial pitches will not be allowed in the top division of the Vanarama National League for the forthcoming season.*
> 
> We understand that a rule change has recently been agreed by the football authorities that prevents ATPs from being used at Step 1 of the National Leagues System. As the Conference National League sits at the base of Step 1, should we go ahead with our planned installation of a 3G pitch inside the stadium, we would not be able to take our rightful place in that division. Therefore the Club will be competing on the traditional grass pitch for the forthcoming season.
> 
> Ground improvements will be getting underway shortly to ensure that we meet the appropriate grading level for national football and there will be regular updates posted here during the close season.


www.bromleyfc.tv/new/index.php/club...ent-artificial-pitch-at-bromley-football-club


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*





















> Pipe work continues at Mill Farm this week as the development continues to take shape with more of the road network being put in place.
> 
> The pipes will be used for the utilities which will service the buildings and facilities on site.
> 
> The clearance work is almost complete with topsoil mounded in areas which are the foundations for the AFC Fylde pitch.
> 
> Make sure you keep track of all the developments at Mill Farm via the club website’s weekly update.


www.afcfylde.co.uk/mill-farm-update-10/


----------



## fez14

Oldham Athletic new North stand animation

http://mobile.oldhamathletic.co.uk/news/article/video-north-stand-animation-2435375.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

*Gillingham*



> *Plans for the Gills to move to Mill Hill causes opposition from residents living near the proposed site.*
> 
> Plans for the Gills to move to a new, bigger ground have run into strong opposition from residents living near the proposed site.
> 
> More than 400 people have signed a petition against the proposal which would also include 300 homes and a supermarket at Mill Hill, off Yokosuka Way, Gillingham.
> 
> The extra development would help finance the stadium which has an estimated cost of between £30m and £40m. *The club wants to build a 24,000 seater stadium which is more than twice the capacity of their present home at Priestfield.*
> 
> *A draft blueprint for the stadium has been submitted to the council which is still being considered by planning officers.*
> 
> Meanwhile Gills chairman Paul Scally is in discussion with potential investors to secure the finances to take the club to another level.
> 
> Mr Scally has said in the past that Mill Hill was The Gills “last option” for a new ground in Medway.


www.kentonline.co.uk/medway/news/gills-plans-to-move-to-36218/


----------



## gazzaa2

When are Boston likely to break ground?


----------



## RMB2007

^^



> Work on Boston United's new stadium on course to begin this year, says David Newton
> 
> “There’s a lot of infrastructure to be put in place, like the roundabout on the A16, but we are hoping to be on site this year, in the summer if we can,” said Pilgrims chairman David Newton.
> 
> “We’ll be three or four months putting the roundabout and the infrastructure in before we can actually start on the stadium.
> 
> “Once we’ve built the road to the stadium, it will take about 18 months.


www.bostontarget.co.uk/Work-Boston-...t-begin-year/story-26296320-detail/story.html


----------



## poguemahone

FC United



> Brief update from reports last week. I had hoped to be up this weekend but haven't been able to so this is as of Friday pm.
> 
> - Rendering progressing well and due to complete this week
> - Painting of render due to start tomorrow
> - Tarmacking progressing well and should be complete mid week
> - Turnstiles in
> - Fencing ongoing and should complete this week.
> - Some delays to electrics and commissioning still to do.
> 
> Practical completion scheduled for this week is unlikely - if not early next week.
> 
> Test event likely to be w/e of 16/17


From their members forum


----------



## RMB2007

*Barnet*

From their forum:



> I've been told for certain by someone who knows that the North Terrace is being replaced this summer. John C has heard that the Underhill south stand has been sold to Southport so it's almost certainly a new stand.


This is the existing north terrace at The Hive which could be replaced by a new seated stand. I've no idea what will happen to the north terrace if it's replaced, but hopefully another club would buy it:










The south stand from Underhill has apparently been purchased by Southport:


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford*



> *A public inquiry over Brentford FC's new stadium has been pencilled in for this September.
> 
> The club's plans for a new 20,000-seat arena in Lionel Road South, along with 910 homes, have already been approved, and it has signed a development agreement with builder Willmott Dixon.
> 
> However, First Industrial, which owns the last piece of land needed for the new ground - the Capital Court office block, in Capital Interchange Way - has objected to a compulsory purchase order (CPO) from Hounslow Council forcing it to sell up.
> 
> A public inquiry over First Industrial's appeal is now expected to take place this September.*
> 
> A spokesman for the Planning Inspectorate, which will consider the case, said it had written to the parties concerned and although a date for the hearing was yet to be confirmed it had been pencilled in for September.
> 
> He added that eight days had been set aside for the inquiry due to the number of objectors, though it was not known whether all that time would be needed.
> 
> Brentford FC said in December that it hoped enabling works for its new stadium would begin by the end of this year. It is not known at this stage whether that will still be possible, even if the appeal is rejected.


http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/news/west-london-news/public-inquiry-over-brentford-fc-9165640


----------



## RMB2007

*Coventry City*



> *Coventry City FC’s owners need to produce plans for a new stadium by September to avoid damaging their prospects of building it at one of their preferred locations.
> 
> The Telegraph has obtained minutes of a private meeting held between Rugby Borough Council officials and Coventry City FC chairman Tim Fisher and chief executive Steve Waggott.
> 
> While the exact sites discussed have been removed from the minutes, in line with Freedom of Information guidelines, they do show that the preferred sites are within the boundaries of Rugby borough and on green belt land.*
> 
> But the council is drawing up its local plan which will determine what any available land can be used for and City were given the autumn deadline to get their initial planning application in.
> 
> If the stadium isn’t included in the local plan it will be far tougher for the club to get planning permission, particularly on green belt land.
> 
> The minutes suggest the meeting in March was an opening discussion between the two parties even though the club have been working on the new stadium project since early 2013, claiming in May of that year that the new arena would be “designed and delivered in three years”.
> 
> It also emerged during the meeting that the Football League has told the club it should pursue sites within eight miles of Earl Street, in Coventry city centre.
> 
> Any prospect of building a new stadium within Coventry’s boundary was completely ruled out during the meeting – with unproven allegations of wrongdoing against Coventry City Council cited as the reason for that.


http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/coventry-news/coventry-city-fc-stadium-plans-9186189


----------



## RMB2007

*Bournemouth*



> *Bournemouth to invest in players before stadium*
> 
> The Championship winners' chairman Jeff Mostyn feels boosting the quality of the squad ahead of their Premier League bow is of higher priority than expanding Dean Court
> 
> Bournemouth chairman Jeff Mostyn says the soon-to-be Premier League newcomers will invest money in their playing resources before they consider stadium expansion.


www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2897/champi...urnemouth-to-invest-in-players-before-stadium


----------



## RMB2007

*Stevenage* 

The club has submitted a planning application for a new 1,546 (all-seater) capacity north stand:



















Existing north stand:


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City*

Gloucester now looking at a phased development in order to get them back home by the 2016/17 season:



> Following a further meeting of its ground development committee Gloucester City would like to provide the following update on our quest to return to the City and our own stadium, with the headline being a realistic target to return to our new ground for the season after next.


www.gloucestercityafc.com/?p=6232


----------



## RMB2007

*Belle Vue Aces*




























https://www.facebook.com/bellevuespeedway


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*

Photo credit to Elsie Mae Jones of Elite Air:










http://www.eliteair.co/index.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Rotherham United*



> *ROTHERHAM United will take expert advice on the possibility of expanding the AESSEAL New York Stadium.
> 
> Officials meet with the architects on Wednesday, with the option of increasing the capacity from 12,000 to 20,000 up for discussion.
> 
> A smaller increase to 16,000 by raising the heights of the north and south stands is another consideration.*
> 
> Chairman Tony Stewart told the Advertiser: “We'll be talking about the implications and the time scale and whether it would involve doing the work while we are playing football.
> 
> “We know we can go up to 20,000 but we'll consider whether it is worth doing that or more cost effective to do it in stages.”


www.rotherhamadvertiser.co.uk/sport/98422/stadium-expansion-under-discussion.aspx


----------



## AtomicWasp

Is there a new roof going on the stand in the left of the photo in Bristol? 

Thanks

Richard 

Sent from my Oneplus One


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol Rovers*



> *A date has been set in the High Court to settle a dispute between Bristol Rovers and Sainsbury's over the redevelopment of the Memorial Stadium in Bristol.
> 
> Judges will start the trial this coming Thursday. It is expected to last seven days.*
> 
> The £30 million deal to redevelop the ground as a giant supermarket is key to the club's plan to move to a new stadium in Stoke Gifford.
> 
> Based near the University of the West Of England's main campus, the stadium in Horfield will be able to seat 21,700 fans. It will be called the UWE stadium.
> 
> The judges will decide if Sainsbury's could be held to its end of the deal. There have been protests over the supermarket giant's attempts to back out of a deal to buy the Memorial Stadium.
> 
> Once sold, the club can then go ahead with their plans.
> 
> Fans have been clamouring for the deal to go ahead, with many going online to organise protests and boycotts.
> 
> Sainsbury's announced this week it had lost £72 million over the last 12 months, and was planning to move away from large stores to small convenience stores.
> 
> Britain's third-biggest supermarket chain is also looking to make redundant some 500 members of staff.
> 
> Chief executive Mike Coupe reiterated plans to 40 stores across the country, insisting that small shops allow for more opportunities.
> 
> The trial will start on Thursday, and is not expected to finish until the following week.


http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Countd...ring-Bristol/story-26470679-detail/story.html


----------



## SteveCourty

AtomicWasp said:


> Is there a new roof going on the stand in the left of the photo in Bristol? Thanks Richard Sent from my Oneplus One


Yes the frame of that is up now with the large beam at the front which was raised a week or two ago


----------



## RMB2007

*Cambridge United*



> Landmark plans for Cambridge United's new stadium and a sports village in Trumpington will be officially unveiled on Monday.
> 
> Two major consultation events will showcase the ambitious proposals to the community on Monday and Tuesday next week.
> 
> The football club made its intentions clear in January, confirming it wanted to redevelop its existing stadium in Newmarket Road as well as playing a key part in the new sporting village in the south of the city.
> 
> Detailed planning applications for both are due to be submitted later this year.


http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Pla...-Trumpington/story-26487695-detail/story.html


----------



## gazzaa2

RMB2007 said:


> *Rotherham United*
> 
> 
> 
> www.rotherhamadvertiser.co.uk/sport/98422/stadium-expansion-under-discussion.aspx


Is there anything happening with that big, derelict building right opposite the ground? It'd make the landscape of the stadium a lot better if they could put something there. A pub/restaurant and some shops, for example.


----------



## superted4

gazzaa2 said:


> Is there anything happening with that big, derelict building right opposite the ground? It'd make the landscape of the stadium a lot better if they could put something there. A pub/restaurant and some shops, for example.


I live local and it's got local significance and they were stopped from demolishing it. Think they are exploring the potential of it been a hotel


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> Latest image. From HCH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://hampshirecrickethistory.wordpress.com/
> 
> The hotel is expected to open in May:
> 
> www.hampshirechronicle.co.uk/sport/11577654.FIRST_LOOK__A_glimpse_into_the_new_Ageas_Bowl_hotel/





> *Hilton at the Ageas Bowl Southampton Now Open*
> 
> RB Sport & Leisure Holdings plc (parent company of Hampshire Cricket Ltd.) are delighted to announce the completion of the Hilton at the Ageas Bowl, Southampton.
> 
> Featuring stunning architecture and design, the 171-guestroom Hilton Hotel overlooks the home of Hampshire Cricket. The hotel introduces a range of dining options including the Spa Café, the Lakeview Sports Bar and all-day dining restaurant BEEFY’S, serving English cuisine, and providing a relaxing setting for business lunches, sport breaks, drinks or special events.


www.ageasbowl.com/news/Hilton-at-the-Ageas-Bowl-Southampton-Now-Open


Various images in the link below:

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/photographs/news_galleries/2015_photos/april/hilton_hotel_at_ageas_bowl/


----------



## poguemahone

FCUM

The test event is today. They are hoping for 3,000 so that they get permission to have maximum capacity for the Benfica match.














































All pics by soulandy from http://fcumforum.org.uk/FCForum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4045&start=4860


----------



## SteveCourty

Still looks unfinished in places, Tarmac etc


----------



## RMB2007

Yes, there's still areas that need to be finished. The main terrace could do with some TLC, with the concrete steps being chipped and the old yellow paint still visible in places. The steel crush barriers could also do with a fresh coat of red paint:



















Wouldn't surprise me if FC United have various working parties for their supporters in order to tart up the stadium before the start of the new season, with most of the work being painting and cleaning up. 

From Richard Searle:



















More images in the link below:

http://richardsearle.smugmug.com/Moston-the-Build-2014/15th-May-Broadhurst-Park


----------



## UdineseA

*Watford Fc developments*

From the official Watford website. 

WATFORD FC'S Sir Elton John Stand is currently being developed to provide an additional 700 seats at the front of the structure.

The planning behind a busy summer of works at Vicarage Road Stadium started immediately after the end of the promotion-winning 2014/15 campaign. 

Several capital expenditure projects have been considered by Hornets' officials, with the first of those underway the decision to increase the stadium's capacity in the most efficient manner possible.

There are also a number of mandatory developments which need to happen, in particular to comply with Premier League media & IT facility requirements.

The staircases at the foot of The Sir Elton John Stand have been removed, with seats to take their place down to pitch level, providing a total increase in capacity of around 700 - taking the stadium's total figure to just over 21,000.

One of those Premier League requirements to fulfil is pitch sizing. The pitch dimensions will be 105 metres x 68 metres, which means an increase in length of 1.4 metres and 2 metres in width. LED boards will be installed around the three TV-facing sides of the Vicarage Road pitch perimeter, mirroring the set-up at many other top-flight stadia.

Media & IT facilities will be enhanced significantly. A doubling of the main TV commentary gantry will take place, the structure which hangs from the roof of the Upper Graham Taylor Stand. Smaller pods will be installed at a similar height to serve 18-yard line positions.

And there will be a gantry platform construction bolted to the Graham Taylor Stand fascia, where 'The Graham Taylor Stand' lettering currently sits. This lettering will be re-sited after the near-50 metre gantry width - hosting all of the overseas commentary and camera positions required - has been installed. Views for those in both tiers of The Graham Taylor Stand will not be adversely affected by these works.

Hawkeye (Goal Decision System), IT hardwiring, Wifi provision for media and permanent TV studios are other matters also on the agenda during a busy summer at Vicarage Road.


----------



## RMB2007

*Sutton United*



> *The club's application to install a 3G Artificial Turf pitch was approved by the council's planning committee yesterday.*
> 
> We're delighted to announce that Crystal Palace have agreed to send a side to Gander Green Lane to officially open the new 3G facility. The game, against a strong Crystal Palace XI, will be on Tuesday 14 July, kick off 7.45pm.


http://www.suttonunited.net/news.php


----------



## RMB2007

*Oldham Athletic*

@CllrJimMcMahon:




























https://twitter.com/CllrJimMcMahon


----------



## RMB2007

*Barnet*

Underhill:



> Following much speculation and anticipation Barnet FC would like to bring supporters up to speed with the latest developments on the future of the Underhill site and the ongoing campaign for a return to the Borough of Barnet, the club’s traditional home.
> 
> For legal reasons we have previously been prohibited from making a public statement, and also felt it better to allow the recent local elections to pass rather than enter into the political debate given the long-standing affiliation and affection that many voters in the local area have for the football club.
> 
> *However, we are now able to announce that Underhill has been sold to the government Education Funding Agency, who will shortly submit a planning application to build a new school bringing to a close the debate surrounding the future of this historical site, which served as Barnet FCs home for a hundred and six years.*


http://www.barnetfc.com/news/article/underhill-announcement-2485126.aspx


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


>


What's this structure above the corporate floor, and why doesnt it have windows to the pitch?


----------



## RMB2007

Plant deck, so where things like the air conditioning units will be. The corporate floor is below that one, with that area being for a gym and offices.


----------



## flierfy

Leedsrule said:


> What's this structure above the corporate floor, and why doesnt it have windows to the pitch?


Actually, the floor above has windows, quite prominently even.


----------



## SteveCourty

flierfy said:


> Actually, the floor above has windows, quite prominently even.


No it doesn't. Look at 2 of the 3 pics a few posts up. The floor with windows in is at the top which is the floor with the air con area in the ceiling. The floor below will have windows in but doesn't have them yet


----------



## fez14

Floor above the seats is boxes, fan bar. Top floor windows are the conference room, offices and gym. 

Look back at the official video.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Sutton United*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The club's application to install a 3G Artificial Turf pitch was approved by the council's planning committee yesterday.*
> 
> We're delighted to announce that Crystal Palace have agreed to send a side to Gander Green Lane to officially open the new 3G facility. The game, against a strong Crystal Palace XI, will be on Tuesday 14 July, kick off 7.45pm.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.suttonunited.net/news.php
Click to expand...

From Paul Loughlin on Flickr:



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulloughlin/


----------



## UdineseA

*Additional developments at Watford FC*

OVER 1,000 extra seats will be available in total inside Vicarage Road after works are complete to the stadium's north-east corner and the front of The Sir Elton John Stand.

Nearly 400 more seats are set for installation in between the Vicarage Road & Sir Elton John Stands as part of transformatory works which will see a new, much larger Hornets Shop fronting onto Vicarage Road at the north-east corner of the ground.

Above the shop, there'll be extra hospitality offerings as Watford FC looks to provide additional accommodation as part of what is another significant development at the stadium.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Belle Vue Aces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bellevuespeedway/photos_stream?ref=page_internal





















https://twitter.com/TheAces


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Ashington AFC*
> 
> @ashington_fc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ashington_fc












https://twitter.com/ashington_fc


----------



## RMB2007

*Frickley Athletic*












> Frickley Athletic have begun the task of installing plastic tip-up seats into their main stand to replace the existing wooden bench seating.
> 
> The seats are part of the Legacy of the London 2012 Olympics, having been sourced from the Olympic Aquatics Centre at Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park through the London Legacy Development Corporation (LLDC).
> 
> Being responsible for the management and development of Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park the LLDC committed to securing sustainable future use for all the materials that came out of the park. Clubs, charities, schools and any other group that helped and enhanced the local community were offered the opportunity to claim materials from the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park towards the end of last year and Frickley Athletic were successful in being granted 300 plastic seats from the Olympic Aquatics Centre.


www.pitchero.com/clubs/frickleyathl...mprovements-1442822.html#.VXsqGfpf33A.twitter


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


>


The Pozzo family gave me some extra money. :


----------



## UdineseA

RMB2007 said:


> The Pozzo family gave me some extra money. :


That bottom one looks brilliant!


----------



## Stugg93

Got to say that stand looks pretty epic. Maybe if they became a regular stay in the Premier League it could happen?


----------



## CharlieP

I'd say it's unlikely - there's no room to expand behind that stand without taking over neighbouring properties.


----------



## UdineseA

CharlieP said:


> I'd say it's unlikely - there's no room to expand behind that stand without taking over neighbouring properties.


Not sure about that, I sit in that stand and the space behind there is deceptive. Would love to see something like this.


----------



## Leedsrule

I think they would struggle to make it work with the sightlines it would offer- with that upper tier the sightlines are probably awful.

In reality it's unlikely to change from its current form, unfortunately, unless they establish themselves in the premier league in which case it may be replaced completely in a decade or so.


----------



## RMB2007

UdineseA said:


> Not sure about that, I sit in that stand and the space behind there is deceptive. Would love to see something like this.


Yep, and was made clear in a planning document that it could be expanded to a similar size as the previous plans for a new east stand:


----------



## cotoz

JimB said:


> Will Bournemouth's be the smallest ever post war capacity in the top flight?
> 
> I can't, off the top of my head, think of any that were smaller.
> 
> Will be bizarre to see Premier League games there. Bizarre but wonderful.


there isnt't minimun size capacity for premier league?


----------



## sbnufc

Is that Watford pitch not level? Looks like a downslope to the right (on the actual picture - look at the 138 bet adverts in relation to the pitch as you move along). Are there any other Prem grounds like this, apart from St James?


----------



## matthemod

cotoz said:


> there isnt't minimun size capacity for premier league?


No, simple as that. There are rules requiring a certain percentage of the ground capacity be made available for away fans, and rules regarding standing areas, but nothing about minimum size capacity.


----------



## UdineseA

sbnufc said:


> Is that Watford pitch not level? Looks like a downslope to the right (on the actual picture - look at the 138 bet adverts in relation to the pitch as you move along). Are there any other Prem grounds like this, apart from St James?


It isnt level, which is what makes me wonder how we are adding the 700 seats at the front. The reason why the stand looks the way it does was down to 3 reasons; 
1) The pitch isnt level
2) The space at the front was meant to be for disabled fans.
3) If the stand went to pitch level it would obstruct the views of the stands behind the goal, which would marginally reduce capacity in these stands.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Belle Vue Aces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheAces






























https://twitter.com/TheAces


----------



## poguemahone

What kind of crowds do Belle Vue Aces get now? My dad used to go watch at Hyde Road back in the early 60s and he used to say they got massive crowds.


----------



## RMB2007

*Scunthorpe United*

Buckingham Group to build Scunthorpe's new stadium. Some of their other stadium projects:

http://www.buckinghamgroup.co.uk/our-projects/sports-leisure-projects


----------



## kerslake

RMB2007 said:


> *Scunthorpe United*
> 
> Buckingham Group to build Scunthorpe's new stadium. Some of their other stadium projects:
> 
> http://www.buckinghamgroup.co.uk/our-projects/sports-leisure-projects


Where was this announced out of interest?


----------



## RMB2007

kerslake said:


> Where was this announced out of interest?


Today:

http://www.scunthorpe-united.co.uk/...-group-link-up-with-iron-and-fwp-2496484.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Northampton Saints*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.northamptonchron.co.uk/news/loc...s-as-northampton-saints-season-ends-1-6761478





> *The Sturtridge Pavilion at Franklin’s Gardens, home of Northampton Saints, has been completely demolished as work continues on developing the new stand.*
> 
> The pavilion is a pile of rubble that will be removed from the site over the next few days ahead of construction work on the new Barwell Stand.
> 
> Next Monday will begin to see piles being driven into the ground as the foundation for the Barwell Stand’s framework, which in turn is planned to be built in July.


www.northamptonchron.co.uk/news/loc...anklin-s-gardens-revamp-moves-ahead-1-6799004


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Maidstone United*
> 
> Work on extending the main stand has started. From their unofficial forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://maidstoneunitedfc.proboards.com/


From johndaubneyslegs:



















More in the link below:

http://maidstoneunitedfc.proboards.com/thread/4887/latest-redevelopmemt-photos


----------



## gavstar00

*Watford FC - Vicarage Road*

Dummy shots of what the upgrades to the Elton John Stand will look like next year

Photos from @WatfordESP & @chrisbratt


----------



## forestforever

gavstar00 said:


> Dummy shots of what the upgrades to the Elton John Stand will look like next year
> 
> Photos from @WatfordESP & @chrisbratt


Could they add another tier on top of the Sir Elton John stand?


----------



## SteveCourty

forestforever said:


> Could they add another tier on top of the Sir Elton John stand?


someone mocked it up in another friend and it looked awesome but I don't think there is space behind

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1252851&page=6


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Belle Vue Aces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheAces


Some older aerial images:



















More in the link below:

http://www.airviews.photography/sports-village-belle-vue/


----------



## Monks

Also posted in the Ashton Gate thread:




Monks said:


> Sorry for the delay, fellas - I've been extremely busy recently. I've still managed to take some photos, though. Also, as everyone will now see below, the stand will just be fitted-out with red seats only; no patterns or wording in sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford*



> *Buckingham Group Contracting is being lined-up to build a new £50m stadium for Brentford Football Club.
> *
> The Enquirer understands that Buckingham is in advanced talks with Willmott Dixon who are running the club’s overall development plans.
> 
> Willmott Dixon’s development arm Regen will oversee construction of 910 new homes around the new stadium at Lionel Road South and 70 homes on the club’s current home at Griffin Park.
> 
> Buckingham is being brought in as the specialist stadium contractor to build the new 20,000 capacity ground.
> 
> A source close to the project said: “It looks like Buckingham have bagged this one.
> 
> “We were having a look but the word now is that Buckingham and Willmott Dixon have been talking for a while and they will go ahead and build the stadium.”
> 
> Willmott Dixon and Buckingham declined to comment.


http://www.constructionenquirer.com/2015/06/22/buckingham-lined-up-for-50m-brentford-stadium/


----------



## RMB2007

*Exeter City*





















> ECFC is beginning the public consultation process that will inform a planning application for a partial development of St James Park. This application will relate to the current footprint of St James Park, the adjacent residential property at 20 Old Tiverton Road and the Yeo & Davey site beyond that.
> 
> Subject to consultation, this planning application could include:
> 
> Demolition and rebuilding of the Stagecoach Family Stand on the Well Street side of the ground.
> 
> Relocation of and improvements to the player and referee changing facilities beneath the main stand.
> 
> Significant improvements to other parts of the ground including the replacement and enhancement of the toilet facilities for the Big Bank Stand.
> 
> Consideration will also be given to the enhancement of the away end.
> 
> An enabling development of approximately 320 student beds on land behind the Big Bank Stand and two adjoining pieces of land, the Yeo and Davey site, and 20 Old Tiverton Road.
> 
> Approximately 350 sq m of retail use in the form of a convenience store on the Yeo & Davey site.
> 
> The details of these various elements will fully emerge as the public consultation progresses.


http://www.thestjamesparkdevelopment.com/



> *EXETER City’s St James’s Park ground looks set for major redevelopment in the next 12 months.*
> 
> Plans have been revealed by the club and developers to build 320 student homes on land behind the Big Bank Stand, which will also see the stadium given a major facelift.
> 
> It will see the Stagecoach Family Stand demolished and rebuilt, with a capacity of 1600 seats, and the player and referee changing facilities relocated and improved.
> 
> The toilet facilities for the Big Bank will be upgraded and, if funds permit, the away stand could also be improved.
> 
> City had previously revealed plans to redevelop St James’s Park back in 2011, by building student homes, but that scheme never got off the ground.
> 
> However, the club and developers hope that this development will take place next summer and into the start of the 2016/17 season.
> 
> There will be a public consultation next month, on July 24 and 25, followed by a second public consultation in early September.
> 
> Planning permission is then set to be submitted soon after that, with a decision by Exeter City Council expected during the winter


http://www.exeterexpressandecho.co....ty-8217-s-St/story-26749370-detail/story.html


----------



## SteveCourty

Will be interested to see what the club does with 300K at such a small ground. The entire pot has to go to ground improvements 

Fan Colin Rowell leaves Bishop Auckland FC £300,000
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tees-33253140


----------



## nenad_kgdc

Any render of new Ashton Gate main stand?


----------



## RMB2007

nenad_kgdc said:


> Any render of new Ashton Gate main stand?


----------



## RMB2007

*Luton Town*



> *The new home of Luton Town Football Club could still be on Power Court or by Venue 360– despite the council allocating land off M1 J10a for a new 15,000 seater stadium.*
> 
> In a new local plan for the town 2.5 hectares of land between the motorway and Stockwood Park Golf Club has been designated for a new ground, which would be accompanied with an enabling development that would “not adversely affect the regeneration of Luton town centre”.
> 
> The plan, which is set to go to public consultation, states that this would move the club away from “a dense and congested part of the town to a more sustainable location”.
> 
> However club chief executive Gary Sweet has cast doubt over the suitability of J10a, previously telling the council that there is “no evidence” that the site is the most appropriate location for a new stadium and that the 0.3 hectare allocation for an enabling development is “simply inadequate”.
> 
> *Speaking exclusively to the Luton News yesterday, Mr Sweet said that fans will be told of the club’s preferred location after the new football season has kicked off next month.*


http://www.lutontoday.co.uk/sport/h...-for-new-stadium-at-m1-junction-10a-1-6838330


----------



## RMB2007

*Sutton United*

New 3G pitch nearing completion. From Paul Loughlin on Flickr:




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulloughlin/


----------



## RMB2007

*Ashington*

@ashington_fc:










https://twitter.com/ashington_fc


----------



## nethers7

RMB2007 said:


> Is the lettering really going to be as shown in the Render of Ashton Gate in Rugby mode? Thats awful if so. Just leave it blank!:bash:


----------



## SteveCourty

The only stand with lettering is the only stand that is staying exactly as it is.


----------



## nethers7

SteveCourty said:


> The only stand with lettering is the only stand that is staying exactly as it is.


Cheers - didn't spot that the lettering was already like that!:down:


----------



## RMB2007

*Bournemouth*



> Bournemouth rename stadium for Premier League debut
> 
> Premier League newcomers Bournemouth will play at the Vitality Stadium next season after signing a naming rights deal with the health and life insurance company.


http://www1.skysports.com/football/...mouth-rename-stadium-for-premier-league-debut


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidstone United*

@maidstoneunited:










https://twitter.com/maidstoneunited


----------



## RMB2007

*Edgbaston Cricket Ground*



> New seats going in to the Stanley Barnes Stand ahead of the 3rd Investec #Ashes Test. Limited tickets still available












https://twitter.com/CricketingBears


----------



## RMB2007

*Scunthorpe United*

From the UK section of the forum:



darren96 said:


> Just a quick update -
> 
> *Stadium work will begin in August!
> 
> The club have gained temporary access to the site. *
> 
> As mentioned pervious for the name ideas unfortunately the blast furnace will not be in the running as sponsorship may not want to he recognised with this. Although the name will not just be sponsorship so something like The (sponsor) Iron Arena.
> 
> However a downside is that Port Vale will be the last club to visit GP in a league match. I highly doubt it but it would be good if they could sell out as I imagine we should for the final game.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1660838


----------



## RMB2007

*Oldham Athletic*

@FanExperienceCo::










https://twitter.com/FanExperienceCo


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Harrogate Town*
> 
> @ChrisVesseyCUFC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ChrisVesseyCUFC


From their Facebook site:



















New dugouts being installed:










https://www.facebook.com/harrogatetown/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## RMB2007

*Ebbsfleet United*

The club is still waiting for various planning conditions to be approved before the redevelopment starts. Nice aerial vid of the existing stadium:

132138252


----------



## Monks

Also posted in the Ashton Gate thead:




Monks said:


>


----------



## RMB2007

*No. 1 Court*





















> The reconfigured No.1 Court includes the improvement of public facilities, 15 new hospitality suites on a completely remodelled level, catering facilities, commentary boxes and improved seating bringing the overall capacity to over 12,000 seats. The redevelopment will also provide the backdrop to a major new landscaped entrance plaza, whilst also providing spectacular views over the outer courts which is part of a wider Master Plan at Wimbledon.
> 
> KSS will be progressing the designs up to construction which will be phased after this year’s Championships over a four-year period and is scheduled to be completed in 2019.


www.kssgroup.com/news/2015/wimbledon-no.1-court.php


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *New 900 seater stand at Northamptonshire County Cricket ground takes shape*
> 
> The next step of Northants Cricket’s new stand has begun this week with the arrival of a big crane to put the concrete steps in place.
> 
> With the new stand due to be ready for the start of the 2014 season, this marks the next stage of the construction following the completion of the stand’s walls and foundations.
> 
> Once the concrete is in place, the new seats will then be fitted, officially replacing the 1,200 temporary seats which is situated to the right-hand side of the indoor cricket school, as viewed from the cricket pitch.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.northampton-news-hp.co.u...Cricket-ground-takes-shape-20140326080000.htm
Click to expand...

How that stand ended up:




























http://www.theboxseat.co/Northampton-county-cricket-club


----------



## RMB2007

Oh dear!



> *Cheltenham Town have announced a new sponsorship deal that will see Whaddon Road renamed the World of Smile Stadium for the next three seasons.*
> 
> Based next to Wyevale Garden Centre on Evesham Road in Cheltenham, World of Smile are leading providers of conservatories, garden buildings, sheds, cane and rattan furniture.


http://www.gloucestershireecho.co.u...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol Rovers*












> *BRFC CLUB STATEMENT
> 
> The outcome of today’s judgment is clearly a disappointing outcome for the club and a kick in the teeth for Bristol – but we remain 100 per cent committed to building a new stadium to secure the club’s future. While we note the legal basis for Mrs. Justice Proudman’s decision, the club is likely to pursue an appeal against the judgment and considers that it has strong legal grounds for doing so.
> *
> The club considers that it was abundantly clear throughout the case that Sainsbury’s reneged on its promises to the local community to invest in the region and showed a flagrant disregard for the terms of the contract. Although the Judge did not ultimately hold Sainsbury’s to the contract, this decision turned on a technical drafting point and she nevertheless concluded that if it had not been for the delay in obtaining a satisfactory planning permission for the new Sainsbury’s supermarket (which the Club could not do without Sainsbury's consent), the other conditions in the contract would have been completed before the termination date. We consider that Sainsbury’s acted in bad faith and did their utmost to stall the purchase at every possible juncture. For instance, the Judge found that Sainsbury’s could and should have engaged with local councillors and objectors during the planning process and kept the club informed of progress, which they did not do.
> 
> The way in which Sainsbury's has conducted itself, repeatedly pledging its public support to the project (not only to the club but also to local MPs and Councillors) having already privately decided to pull out, encouraged the Club, UWE and both Bristol City and South Gloucestershire Councils to expend significant amounts of time and energy in connection with the plans to build the new stadium and ultimately left the club with no option but to sue Sainsbury's to keep this plan alive. The judgment makes it clear that Sainsbury's desire to terminate the contract was apparent from the summer of 2013.
> 
> Bristol Rovers is a fantastic football club, with a proud tradition and a fan-base envied by dozens of clubs higher up the football league, and which deserves a home that is fit-for-purpose.
> 
> We will continue to devote a significant amount of our time and efforts towards delivering this. The club will now consider all options, of which there are several, before making a decision on the next step. As we have already said, this is likely to include seeking permission to appeal against this judgment.
> 
> In the lead up to and during the High Court hearing, the workload, pressure and emotional toll on the members of staff who were most closely involved, was at times overwhelming. We thank them all for their hard work.


http://www.bristolrovers.co.uk/news/article/stadium-club-statement-2543147.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

> *Plans for a foodstore on part of the former McCain football stadium site in Scarborough have been approved.
> 
> The sale of the site in Seamer Road is to help the council fund a leisure village and a new home for Scarborough Athletic Football Club.
> *
> Scarborough Borough Councillors approved plans for a single-storey foodstore.
> 
> The site ceased to be used as a football stadium in 2007 and the stands were demolished later.
> 
> Plans for a new football stadium and swimming pool were approved by councillors in May.
> 
> A 2,000-capacity ground on the Weaponness car park is to be the new home of Scarborough Athletic Football Club.
> 
> A separate application for 45 houses on another part of the Seamer Road site is also to be considered at a later meeting.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-33927234


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Ashington*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/ashington_fc


From Andy:










https://andyfuryfootballgrounds.wordpress.com/


----------



## UdineseA

cyril sneer said:


> Perfect example of poor planning. The stand was only built two years ago (i think) and they then add lower seats as an after thought without roof coverage for these new seats.


Fully opened in December. To be perfectly honest due to the way the wind blows you get wet pretty much anywhere in that stand, I sit 3 rows from the back and only a few rows in front avoid the wet. I think the developments are only really short term and if you ask a lot of Watford fans they will tell you that our long term future lies away from vicarage road, the Pozzos know that.


----------



## ph80uk

matthemod said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if there wasn't that awful change in the rake of the stand. I quite like the black cladding and the exterior.



The exterior shot isn't the 'new' stand, its the exterior of the Vicarage Road End, which has had a Pre-Premier League Spruce up.


----------



## HB07

Any news about any development Of Bournemouth Stadium ? The smallest in PL ?

It's 11k capacity is driven PL average attendance down and offseting the positive impact of Etihad Stadium expansion.


----------



## RMB2007

HB07 said:


> Any news about any development Of Bournemouth Stadium ? The smallest in PL ?
> 
> It's 11k capacity is driven PL average attendance down and offseting the positive impact of Etihad Stadium expansion.


This was the last info:



> CHERRIES chief executive Neill Blake says the prospect of increasing capacity at the Vitality Stadium will be monitored throughout the season.
> 
> Meetings are planned throughout the season and stadium development will be on the agenda


www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/sport/135...dium_capacity__will_be_monitored_/?ref=twtrec


----------



## RMB2007

*London Maccabi Recreational Trust*

@steel_pj:



> And here it is! The brand new 200 Seated #SpectatorStand we've now completed for @MLB_org at Rowley Lane Sports Club.






























https://twitter.com/steel_pj


----------



## ben77

RMB2007 said:


> *Watford*
> 
> @Sirhornet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Sirhornet


I love the back facade of this stand, the black roof and really like the gradient of the the lower section (gives it a bit of interest).. There are so many worse stands out there..


----------



## Leedsrule

ben77 said:


> I love the back facade of this stand, the black roof and really like the gradient of the the lower section (gives it a bit of interest).. There are so many worse stands out there..


As said above, the facade is of the opposite side. The East stand facade is as bad as the front:


----------



## RMB2007

They've tarted up the exterior of the Sir Elton John Stand by adding those panels that feature on the other side:










https://twitter.com/SkyFootball


----------



## poguemahone

*SKELMERSDALE UNITED*



> Skelmersdale United Football Club is awaiting a planning decision from West Lancashire Borough Council about a proposed new stand they are hoping to erect at their Stormy Corner Ground.
> 
> “The stand will go from roughly penalty area to penalty area on the present open side of the ground, it will be three steps deep and if need be can easily be converted to seating and if so would hold around 380 seats.


http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/skelm...d-await-planning-decision-on-new-1475407.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Boston United*



> *The start of work on Boston United's new stadium is now likely to slip into next season, admits chairman David Newton.*
> 
> The Pilgrims chief is still working to bring in the necessary finance to fund the 5,000-capacity stadium off the A16 near Wyberton.
> 
> "We'll be working on the A16 to install a roundabout and we'll have to choose carefully when we're going to do that.
> 
> "That's because we want minimum disruption from a traffic prospective. If we start late in the year, that might impact on the Christmas trade in the town.
> 
> "So it is likely to be the early part of next year before we actually get on site."
> 
> Newton insists missing out on £2million from Sport England will not derail the project.
> 
> "It looks like we won't be able to tap into that now," said Newton.
> 
> "They're restricted on the amount of money they have and they feel they can move projects forward better in other parts of the country.
> 
> "We're disappointed about that, but we understand. There is another pot of about half a million pounds that we think we can tap into.
> 
> "If we secure that, we'll be about £1.5million short and we're looking at the moment about how we can fill that gap with other funding steams. It's a bit of challenge.
> 
> "If we get that we can build it as approved, with the sports hall and community elements.
> 
> "But if we can't get final £1.5m in, we might have to start building the stadium while the rest would come as part of the 'phase two', but that's the last thing we want to do. We want to deliver the whole thing.
> 
> "So that's going to delay things slightly, not massively because we're still working on the technical aspects of the stadium.
> 
> "It's not a concern. It's was always going to be difficult to deliver.
> 
> "You can't deliver a new football stadium for a football club that hasn't got any money without any problems.
> 
> "The club is bankrupt basically, it's got no money, no assets.
> 
> "We're trying to give it an £8.5m new home with no money, so it's a challenge, but we're confident we'll do that."


www.bostontarget.co.uk/Stadium-work...d-2m-funding/story-27629368-detail/story.html


----------



## IanCleverly

York Press said:


> York's community stadium will not now be completed until spring 2017, council chiefs have revealed. A revised construction timeline for the 8,000 seat stadium shows that work will begin next February or March 2016, with the stadium finally operational in April or May 2017 and wider facilities to be completed by May or June.
> 
> The stadium was originally set to be completed by next summer, enabling York City Football Club to move in at the start of next season. However, a paper going to City of York Council's executive next week will say the overall project remains on-budget at levels agreed by the former Labour cabinet last autumn.
> 
> A statement issued by the ruling Conservative and Liberal Democrat parties said that under the previous Labour council, the stadium project had been beset by procurement delays and missed budgets and was mired in a dispute with the York City Knights, leading to a failure to begin work on the project along with soaring legal costs...


Story continues with that old favourite of finding a way to make digs of the previous administration (ie - the Labour council) so snipped it there.

Full shenanigans over here


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*

Piling rig now on-site for the start of the new Williams Stand. @Billythegeko:










https://twitter.com/Billythegeko










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119653404&postcount=107


----------



## RMB2007

*Northampton Saints ‏*

@SaintsRugby:





































https://twitter.com/SaintsRugby


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Cheltenham Racecourse
> *
> @RealMcCririck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/RealMcCririck


@DrSimonCMP:










https://twitter.com/DrSimonCMP


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Ashton Gate, August 7:


https://www.flickr.com/photos/bristolrugby/20271123289/







https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157654608078443


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


>


*Scarborough Athletic*



> *Scarborough Council last week agreed to allow Lidl to build a new branch at the site of the now bulldozed McCain Stadium.
> 
> It means that the money is now there to build the Weaponness leisure village, which Scarborough Council hopes will be ready for next season.*
> 
> Ther’s now a delight that football may finally be coming home to Scarborough - plusjoy at 40 more jobs in the town once the store is built.
> 
> The green light for Lidl was crucial to the future of the long delayed Weaponness village, the centrepiece of which will be a new ground for Scarborough Athletic, as it frees up the cash needed to get the complex over the line.
> 
> *It means work can now get underway by the end of this year, with the aim of having the purpose built stadium ready for the season’s kick-off one year from now.*
> 
> Since the club’s formation almost a decade ago, they have been forced to play their games 20 miles away in Bridlington.


http://www.surfingseadog.com/forum/message.php?id=537217942


----------



## ChoCho123

> LUTON Town FC has announced the purchase of land near Junction 10a of the M1 bringing a new stadium a massive step closer to reality.
> 
> The fans were told first in today's matchday programme.
> 
> While it has not been confirmed that this is the new location for the new stadium, it is an important step forward for the club in what has been a long discussed proposal to find a new home for the Hatters.
> 
> Chief Executive of the club, Gary Sweet, said in the Portsmouth programme notes: "I have the pleasure to inform you that our shareholders are in the throes of purchasing a 40 acre plot of land adjacent to the J10a spur at a land cost of £10m.


Read more: http://www.luton-dunstable.co.uk/Ne...tory-27700206-detail/story.html#ixzz3kI4wx6He


----------



## darrenstrutt

ChoCho123 said:


> Read more: http://www.luton-dunstable.co.uk/Ne...tory-27700206-detail/story.html#ixzz3kI4wx6He


Any suggestion of the size of stadium that Luton would be looking to build? I would imagine something in the 12 to 15 thousand seats area.


----------



## RMB2007

darrenstrutt said:


> Any suggestion of the size of stadium that Luton would be looking to build? I would imagine something in the 12 to 15 thousand seats area.


15,000 has been mentioned in previous articles.


----------



## RMB2007

*Bath Racecourse*



> Plans for a multi-million pound redevelopment of Bath Racecourse have been submitted to the local Council.
> 
> If approved, a new grandstand will be built overlooking the final furlong, which will house a bar and 200 seater restaurant.
> 
> Existing facilities will also be upgraded, including the parade ring and winners enclosure. The works would be completed by the autumn of next year.


www.itv.com/news/west/update/2015-0...llion-pound-redevelopment-of-bath-racecourse/

New grandstand:










Rebuilt hospitality stand:










www.bath-racecourse.co.uk/redevelopment/artist-impression.php


----------



## RMB2007

*Hornets RFC*

@steel_pj:



> New 180 capacity terrace installed.






























https://twitter.com/steel_pj


----------



## matthemod

I don't think I've ever seen a terrace with entrance steps before. It seems a touch dangerous if done on a large scale.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Plymouth Albion RFC have a bigger version:










https://www.plymouthalbion.com/author/ianshepperd/


----------



## RMB2007

*Leicester Tigers*



> Here is Leicester Tigers’ vision for the latest phase of the redevelopment of its Welford Road ground.
> 
> The rugby club has lodged £8 million plans to modernise its aging Clubhouse Stand with officials at Leicester City Council.
> 
> Currently the temporary stands hold 992 supporters with 28 seats for disabled fans and their assistants.
> 
> The club hopes to increase that to 3,100 with 62 disabled seats.
> 
> Tigers’ chief executive Simon Cohen said the extra seating would take the stadium’s capacity up to 26,000.
> 
> Tigers’ last major redevelopment was the construction of the 10,000 seat, £15 million MET-Rx Stand on the north side of the ground which was built in 2008.


@alejo21rc:










https://twitter.com/alejo21rc


----------



## RMB2007

*Belle Vue Aces*

From airviews:





































http://www.airviews.photography/sports-village-belle-vue/


----------



## forestforever

matthemod said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a terrace with entrance steps before. It seems a touch dangerous if done on a large scale.


Morecombe's Globe arena for the away supporters has a similar set up.


----------



## RMB2007

> *The hearing to determine the fate of the 20,000-seat arena is set to begin on Tuesday (September 8) and run for two weeks*
> 
> A two-week public inquiry over Brentford FC's new stadium is set to begin this week.
> 
> The hearing will take place at Brentford Free Church, in Boston Manor Road, Brentford, from 10am on Tuesday (September 8). It is scheduled to last eight days in total, from September 8-11 and September 15-18.
> 
> *The inquiry was ordered following an objection to a compulsory purchase order (CPO) from Hounslow Council to acquire the last plot of land needed for the new 20,000-seat arena and surrounding homes in Lionel Road South.*
> 
> The club had reached agreements with other land owners on the site but was unable to make a deal with First Industrial, which owns the Capital Court office block in Capital Interchange Way.
> 
> *The club's plans for the new stadium and 910 homes have already been approved and it has signed a development agreement with builder Willmott Dixon. It said earlier this year it hoped to begin enabling works at the site by the end of 2015.*
> 
> In May this year, the club unveiled detailed plans for the first tranche of the enabling development around the new stadium, including more than 600 homes and a 160-bed hotel.
> 
> Earlier this month, detailed plans for 75 family homes at the site of Brentford FC's current Griffin Park stadium were approved, though demolition cannot begin until the new stadium is completed.
> 
> Public inquiries are public hearings for a planning inspector to decide on controversial planning matters.


http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/news/west-london-news/public-inquiry-set-begin-over-10002571


----------



## RMB2007

*Belle Vue Aces*

@NPAS_Barton:










https://twitter.com/NPAS_Barton


----------



## Kentlad

matthemod said:


> Hindsight is 20/20, but from the very start I thought that plot of land is just too small for them. They can bring around a reasonable increase in capacity by extending behind each goal, but they're limited on one side by a public path and on the other by their own clubhouse.
> 
> They're one of the best teams in Kent with the momentum to potentially get into the League (first team besides the Gills since...well Maidstone), and they may get stuck with a tiny capacity.


I'd certainly welcome them into league football, would also love to see Ebbsfleet make the leap. 

Terrific start for our lot, do we think that a new ground is even vaguely on the cards? We need to up our attendances and probably make the step up to Championship before it's worth considering.


----------



## matthemod

Kentlad said:


> I'd certainly welcome them into league football, would also love to see Ebbsfleet make the leap.
> 
> Terrific start for our lot, do we think that a new ground is even vaguely on the cards? We need to up our attendances and probably make the step up to Championship before it's worth considering.


Yeah, I've always said Kent could easily have two Football League teams, and it would be cool to have an actual local derby for a change!

For non Gills fans the current situation is this. We are currently playing at Priestfield Stadium, right bang in the middle of town, surrounded on all sides by terraced houses. It's an all seater with a capacity of around 11k, but even during how glory days in the Championship we never averaged more than 8k. 

Our Chairman has been talking about moving into a bigger stadium within the area for 20 years now. He originally wanted a 40k all-seater stadium on the edge of Medway, with a pitch that would float in and out of the ground, and thankfully he's matured a bit since then. The next real option was a stadium in the area known as Chatham docks (still in Gillingham) which is currently undergoing a complete renovation, with a new ASDA, technical College, and Housing being built there. It was shot down however due to the landowners (Peel Ports) and the club not discussing the matter further.

With the Chatham Docks proposal over, the only real option left is for a Stadium on a parcel of land used currently to raise Horses. It's directly opposite our training ground, however it's uncertain whether the Land Owner wants to play ball, and the council may initiate a C.P.O. It's all very much in the early planning stages so obviously very little has been made public. He said the capacity would be more akin to 12-15k, with room to expand. There were rumours of even building a Gillingham F.C. specific train stop to be used on Matchdays.

This is the site in question. (Courtesy RMB2007 from this very forum!)



















The only other option, as our chairman has recently states in a Twitter Q&A, is that if the Mill Hill option does fall through, he may consider finally redeveloping the Brian Moore Stand (the temporary one).


----------



## RMB2007

> *Brentford FC being 'held to ransom' over new stadium, inquiry hears*
> 
> *Hounslow Council accuses landowner of reneging on two deals to secure the last plot of land needed for the new 20,000-seat arena*
> 
> A landlord has been accused of "holding Brentford FC to ransom" over its new stadium.
> 
> First Industrial Ltd (FIL) owns the last parcel of land needed for the Championship side's new 20,000-seat arena and surrounding homes planned for Lionel Road South, near Kew Bridge station.
> 
> It has objected to a compulsory purchase order by Hounslow Council to secure the plot, known as Capital Court site.
> 
> A two-week public inquiry into the firm's appeal, being held at Brentford Free Church, began on Tuesday (September 8).
> 
> James Maurici QC, representing the council, said in his opening statement that the land was needed for the stadium to go ahead, securing the club's future in the borough.
> 
> He said FIL had reneged on two agreements to sell its land to Brentford FC and now wanted to develop the land itself in partnership with the club - something he explained the club was not prepared to do due to a "lack of trust" in the company.
> 
> "This late change of position is, it will be contended, motivated by a desire to defeat the order (CPO) and then seek to hold the club to ransom," he told the inquiry, chaired by David Prentis.
> 
> "As FIL's own solicitors put it very frankly in their letter of May 19 2015 for FIL 'the issue is purely one of value'.
> 
> "FIL's object here is thus plainly to up the amount of money it obtains for its land."
> 
> The council's regeneration director Brendon Walsh and its town planner Shane Baker told the inquiry the scheme was consistent with council policy and would aid the regeneration of the area, where they said some neighbourhoods are among the most deprived in Britain.
> 
> Russell Harris QC, representing Brentford FC, said: "Suggestions by FIL that it could itself provide a development which would achieve the same regenerative out-turns are new, opportunistic and lack consistency and credibility."
> 
> The inquiry heard that Brentford FC has already secured 86% of the land needed for the planned development and the plot at the centre of the inquiry is home to a vacant office block.
> 
> The council is due to continue making its case until Thursday this week.


www.getwestlondon.co.uk/news/west-london-news/brentford-fc-being-held-ransom-10015670


----------



## RMB2007

*Leicester Tigers*

@JoeWalker77:










https://twitter.com/JoeWalker77


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Belle Vue Aces*
> 
> @NPAS_Barton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/NPAS_Barton





> *Manchester town hall is to plough an extra £750,000 into making the new Belle Vue Aces stadium even bigger - in a bid to secure next year’s speedway World Cup.
> *
> The stadium, which is due to be complete next year, will be expanded so it can take enough spectators for the pinnacle of the sport’s calendar.
> 
> Success in its world cup bid would be a major coup for Manchester - and help make the city an international centre for the sport.
> 
> It comes after the International Management Group, which has the worldwide rights to speedway, met with club bosses over the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> IMG were impressed with the stadium - but said it needed to take 10,000 spectators if it is to host the world cup.
> 
> Original plans would see it hold 6,000.
> 
> As a result council bosses have now signed off an extra £750,000 in investment - funded through borrowing - so extra capacity can be built in. It forms part of £5m in council funding for the Belle Vue sports village, which includes the National Basketball Performance Centre.


http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.../manchesters-750k-bid-speedway-world-10030337


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*

@BristolSportAB:










https://twitter.com/BristolSportAB


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*












> The first deliveries of steel for the main stand have arrived and are being installed and a total of 340 tonnes of steel will be delivered and erected over the coming weeks.
> 
> The West stand is the flagship of the complex and it will take seven weeks to erect the steel framework, which at its highest point will be 18m.
> 
> Foundation work has also begun on the East Stand ahead of that steel work being erected.
> 
> Elsewhere on site, all the main drainage is now completed and the final section of the spine road is being built up ready for tarmacing in a fortnight.


www.afcfylde.co.uk/steel-work-begins-at-mill-farm/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> More on Gibraltar's new national stadium. Capacity 8,000:





> The Gibraltar Football Association is to look into the possibility of a new stadium at Lathbury Barracks after the Government has agreed to make the site available as an alternative to Europa Point. This follows confirmation from UEFA that it would not contribute financially to an upgrade of Victoria Stadium but it would fund the construction of a new stadium elsewhere. UEFA has also conceded that the stadium in Gibraltar may host fewer than 8,000 spectators.
> 
> The GFA says that over the past year it has listened to the genuine objections to a stadium at Europa Point. It states construction of a stadium at Lathbury will be subject to an Environmental Impact Assessment and approval from the Development & Planning Commission. UEFA has insisted on a Category Four stadium in order for Gibraltar to be able to host the national team’s games but will fund the proposed new stadium which aims to accommodate between 4,000 and 6,000 spectators.
> 
> The Football Association says it is willing to engage with shareholders in the Lathbury site, including environmental groups, and says it will work with local architects to make this a truly Gibraltarian project of which the whole community can be proud. It says that together with the government and the rugby and cricket associations, it will also look into the possibility of sensitively developing the Europa Point area for the use of these sports, while maintaining its open space. As far as football is concerned, it wants smaller pitches for training and for the development of the game.
> 
> The GFA’s General Secretary, Dennis Beiso says it’s been a long year of negotiations but that the Association is absolutely delighted with the result achieved. He adds the GFA’s successes had always been ones celebrated by the community as a whole and that it was with deep sadness that it saw how the proposed construction of the stadium at Europa Point caused division and opposition. Mr Beiso thanked the Chief Minister for his unflinching support for the sport and for having considered making the Lathbury site available. He added it was a site with tremendous potential, which the community as a whole could be proud of, and one that the GFA would make available to other sports, schools and cultural activities. The Association, he added, was now keen to move forward to bring international football to its home in Gibraltar.


www.gbc.gi/news/new-gfa-stadium-lathbury-barracks-could-replace-europa-point-30416


----------



## RMB2007

Blue circle = Europa Point

Red circle = Lathbury Barracks


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol Rovers*



> *CHAIRMAN Nick Higgs has revealed Bristol Rovers are well on the way to securing a "Plan B" for a new stadium should they lose their long-running legal battle with Sainsbury's.*
> 
> Higgs is awaiting a date for an appeal lodged after a High Court judge decided to side with Sainsbury's in their bid to extricate themselves from a £30 million deal to buy the Memorial Stadium, which was struck in 2011.
> 
> Rovers had planned to use money from the deal to fund the building of a new 21,700-seater stadium on land owned by the University of West England in Stoke Gifford, but will now have to await the outcome of the appeal before learning whether or not those plans have to be shelved.
> 
> Higgs, who insists he remains committed in a bid to move the club to a more sustainable home, has revealed that an alternative plan has already been put in place should they face the "Armageddon" scenario of losing in court again.
> 
> "We will not stop in our endeavour to build a new stadium and that may very well be at UWE," Higgs said in an interview with a local radio station over the weekend. "There is a Plan B, which I cannot go into at this time, but we are well on our way to putting the finishing touches to it.
> 
> "We have been in discussions with the relevant local authority and our other partners so if it comes to the Armageddon situation of losing our case to Sainsbury's then we would find an alternative method of funding a new stadium.
> 
> "We are meeting with UWE and our partners regularly. There is a slight problem because part of our agreement was that we would provide them with car parking by a certain date. They are looking to resolve that, but will hang in with us for as long as they can.
> 
> "The Memorial Stadium is not a long-term home for the club. There are too many problems associated with it that make it essential that we find a more sustainable home for the club.
> 
> "We need a venue that is going to work for us 24/7 because gone are the days when a football ground was a place to be used once a fortnight and left empty all of the time."
> 
> On the chances of Rovers winning their appeal, Higgs added: "In the opinion of our legal advisors the judgement was erroneous and there were mistakes within that judgement.
> 
> "There were six or seven items that were the basis of our argument and I think we won all but one of them. The one we lost on was very contradictory. Anyone in that situation would feel that they had a very good case to appeal."


http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/BRISTO...stadium-says/story-27789781-detail/story.html

*AFC Wimbledon*



> *Chelsea are close to agreeing terms over the purchase of AFC Wimbledon’s Kingsmeadow stadium with a deal set to be signed later this month.*
> 
> The Kingston-based ground is leased by the Dons from the Royal Borough of Kingston upon Thames after they purchased the agreement for £2.4million from Kingstonian FC owner Rajesh Khosla in 2003.
> 
> Wimbledon signed fresh terms with the council on a new 125-year contract in 2010 which enabled the club to build a new stand at the Kingston Road end.
> 
> The south west Londoners are hopeful of completing a move back to their spiritual home of Merton and are in the process of trying to secure planning permission for an 11,000-seater stadium in Plough Lane.
> 
> To enable the move, the Dons Trust are looking to raise funds and see the sale of their current home to the reigning Premier League champions as the most suitable option.
> 
> *Chelsea intend to use Kingsmeadow as a new base for their ladies and youth teams.
> 
> An initial payment of £600,000 will be made by the Blues upon signature of the agreement with a further two installments when the lease is transferred to them and when the Dons move out.
> 
> The full sale price has not been disclosed but it will exceed the amount the Wombles have invested into the site over the duration of their stay.*
> 
> The fans-owned club need to vote the deal through and the Dons Trust has launched its “Back in Two Ticks” campaign with every full DT member urged to vote ‘yes’ twice to facilitate a return back to Plough Lane.
> 
> Ballot papers for the first vote will be sent out by post or e-mail (according to each member’s stated preference) at the end of September.
> 
> Kingstonian, who also play at Kingsmeadow, have agreed to move out and are actively looking for a more suitable venue to fit the needs of a club of their size.
> 
> AFC Wimbledon will pay the Ryman Premier outfit a significantly larger sum than they are entitled to as compensation for the upheaval.
> 
> In addition, Jose Mourinho’s team have agreed to fulfill two friendly fixtures with Wimbledon once their new stadium is built.


http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/spor...elsea-verge-agreement-afc-wimbledons-10052752


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*



















http://www.bristol-sport.co.uk/stadium/the-plan/webcam/#webcam-1










http://www.bristol-sport.co.uk/stadium/the-plan/webcam/#webcam-2


----------



## RMB2007

*Bradford Park Avenue*





















> BRADFORD Park Avenue FC has applied to install two new stands at its Horsfall Stadium ground.
> 
> The club wants to add two standing and seating units at either end of the football pitch, primarily to provide covered areas for disabled supporters.
> 
> The stands would be temporary structures that could be moved at the end of each season.


www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk/news..._to_build_two_new_stands_at_Horsfall_Stadium/


----------



## RMB2007

> The rear section (upper tier) of the West Stand will be constructed first, starting from the south and working northwards towards the Atyeo Stand. Pre-cast concrete terracing and poured concrete floors will start to be added in the coming weeks to provide the frame with added rigidity as it grows.
> 
> By early November work will start on the truss to support the new roof. At eight metres high and 220 tonnes, the West Stand truss will be over twice the size of the truss lifted onto the Dolman roof last April. This makes it too large to be transported in sections so the whole thing will be assembled on the ground behind the temporary floodlight pylons, before being lifted into place during the winter. At this point the West Stand will reach its highest point of 37.05m and tower above the South Stand which stands at 19.86m by comparison.
> 
> Once the truss is up the rafters can be added and work on the lower tier of the stand will get underway. It promises to be another busy year in the transformation of Ashton Gate.


www.bristol-sport.co.uk/stadium/the-plan/progress-update/


----------



## AstroBiont

The "*RUSSIA - FIFA World Cup 2018*" thread's been closed since August, so I'll have to post here (unless anyone can point out a better one ). Apologies if it's not an appropriate topic for this thread.

Yesterday in numbers: *1* day (Sunday 4th October 2015); *1* city - London; *4* big matches - some massive - in *3* huge sports: the Miami Dolphins vs the New York Jets in the NFL at Wembley (sell-out attendance of *83,986*); Arsenal vs Manchester United in the English Premier League (one of the greatest fixtures in world football) at the Emirates stadium (sell-out attendance of *60,084*); Ireland vs Italy in the Rugby World Cup at the Olympic stadium (sell-out attendance of *53,187*); and Charlton Athletic vs Fulham in a London derby in the Football League Championship (2nd tier of English football, 8th largest football league in the world) at The Valley (attendance *14,662*). Aggregate attendances of *211,919*. 

*0* problems of any note.

And England garnered *2* votes in the bidding for the 2018 FIFA World Cup (including that of the English delegate) after Sepp Blatter's intervention. Shame on Blatter and FIFA.


----------



## CharlieP

Not a bad weekend in London all round.

83,986 at Wembley on Sunday for Dolphins v Jets
81,010 at Twickenham on Saturday for England v Australia 
60,084 at Emirates on Sunday for Arsenal v Manchester United
58,187 at Olympic Stadium on Sunday for Ireland v Italy
41,642 at Stamford Bridge on Saturday for Chelsea v Southampton
24,033 at Selhurst Park on Saturday for Crystal Palace v West Bromwich
16,026 at Loftus Road on Saturday for QPR v Bolton
14,662 at The Valley on Sunday for Charlton v Fulham


----------



## jockblue

CharlieP said:


> Not a bad weekend in London all round.
> 
> 83,986 at Wembley on Sunday for Dolphins v Jets
> 81,010 at Twickenham on Saturday for England v Australia
> 60,084 at Emirates on Sunday for Arsenal v Manchester United
> 58,187 at Olympic Stadium on Sunday for Ireland v Italy
> 41,642 at Stamford Bridge on Saturday for Chelsea v Southampton
> 24,033 at Selhurst Park on Saturday for Crystal Palace v West Bromwich
> 16,026 at Loftus Road on Saturday for QPR v Bolton
> 14,662 at The Valley on Sunday for Charlton v Fulham


Don't forget the 5193 at Orient! Or (and I accept this isn't Central London) the 4068 watching AFC Wimbledon v Barnet.....


----------



## matthemod

jockblue said:


> Don't forget the 5193 at Orient! Or (and I accept this isn't Central London) the 4068 watching AFC Wimbledon v Barnet.....


As a lower league fan, I think it's incredible that we have average attendances down here that exceed certain teams in the top divisions of other countries. It's only once you get to the fifth tier that attendances drop below 1k!


----------



## meokpa

Sitback said:


> As football was invented in Britain, Britain should have the world cup at least every 30 years imo. We are the home of football after all.


Don't be so unrealistic, you try to co-exist by giving other countries/continents a sense of belonging. They equally love football and are developing their stadia also


----------



## meokpa

AstroBiont said:


> The "*RUSSIA - FIFA World Cup 2018*" thread's been closed since August, so I'll have to post here (unless anyone can point out a better one ). Apologies if it's not an appropriate topic for this thread.
> 
> Yesterday in numbers: *1* day (Sunday 4th October 2015); *1* city - London; *4* big matches - some massive - in *3* huge sports: the Miami Dolphins vs the New York Jets in the NFL at Wembley (sell-out attendance of *83,986*); Arsenal vs Manchester United in the English Premier League (one of the greatest fixtures in world football) at the Emirates stadium (sell-out attendance of *60,084*); Ireland vs Italy in the Rugby World Cup at the Olympic stadium (sell-out attendance of *53,187*); and Charlton Athletic vs Fulham in a London derby in the Football League Championship (2nd tier of English football, 8th largest football league in the world) at The Valley (attendance *14,662*). Aggregate attendances of *211,919*.
> 
> *0* problems of any note.
> 
> And England garnered *2* votes in the bidding for the 2018 FIFA World Cup (including that of the English delegate) after Sepp Blatter's intervention. Shame on Blatter and FIFA.


2 votes cannot give England any hosting right. This means democracy in FIFA


----------



## meokpa

Very magnificent and gigantic stadia in display


----------



## matthemod

meokpa said:


> 2 votes cannot give England any hosting right. This means democracy in FIFA


That would be the case if we didn't know that FIFA was a corrupt cesspit of cronyism and bribery.

Technically North Korea is a democracy too.


----------



## meokpa

matthemod said:


> As a lower league fan, I think it's incredible that we have average attendances down here that exceed certain teams in the top divisions of other countries. It's only once you get to the fifth tier that attendances drop below 1k!


If your team starts doing well by wining many matches, the attendance will definitely improve


----------



## meokpa

matthemod said:


> That would be the case if we didn't know that FIFA was a corrupt cesspit of cronyism and bribery.
> 
> Technically North Korea is a democracy too.


When it comes to this issue of corruption in FIFA, I used to be startled and wondered why such a highly reputed and respected world football governing body should down-grade itself through corrupt practices. Anyway they said 'money is the root of all evils'.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Northampton Saints*
> 
> @SECElectrical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/SECElectrical












https://twitter.com/SaintsRugby


----------



## poguemahone

*Scarborough Athletic*

Has work started, or is this another part of the overall development? Some people seem to think it's the ground, but others are saying it's the Technical College.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ Work has started on all of it:

http://scarboroughathletic.com/news/2015-09-21/weaponness-newsletter


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Cheltenham Racecourse
> *
> @RealMcCririck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/RealMcCririck























> Cheltenham Racecourse will open its new, five and a half storey grandstand on the first day of The Open, Friday 13th November 2015, on time and on budget. It is the final part of a £45million redevelopment of the course to be unveiled to the public. Her Royal Highness The Princess Royal will be present to open the stand at 11.30am.


http://cheltenham.thejockeyclub.co....n-its-new-grandstand-on-first-day-of-the-open


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*










https://twitter.com/UrbanGreen_


----------



## RMB2007

*Belle Vue Aces*

@AirviewsPhotos:




























https://twitter.com/AirviewsPhotos


----------



## CorliCorso

Is the plan still to have a hockey pitch in the middle? 'Cos I'm not sure it looks quite big enough there


----------



## Ranma Saotome

September 30

Ashton Gate:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21851187191/


----------



## RMB2007

CorliCorso said:


> Is the plan still to have a hockey pitch in the middle? 'Cos I'm not sure it looks quite big enough there


The future pitch in the middle of the new speedway stadium will be another 3G pitch for rugby and football.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Leicester Tigers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JoeWalker77:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/JoeWalker77
Click to expand...











www.leicestertigers.com/images/news/Tigers_v_Lough_MC_01stand.JPG


----------



## RMB2007

> Seats on the new Barwell Stand at Franklin’s gardens, home of Northampton Saints, have now been installed.
> 
> Work is continuing on the stand, which is due to open in time for the clash with Saracens on Saturday, November 7, and the additional 2,000 seats will take the capacity of the ground up to 15,500.
> 
> A spokesman for the Saints said: “Meanwhile inside the stand plasterers, tilers, electricians and plenty of other tradespeople have been hard at work on the interior of the New Members’ Bar and its facilities, getting it ready in time for the Saints’ Aviva Premiership clash with Saracens on Saturday, November 7.
> 
> “Work is also well underway on two new sets of turnstile blocks and putting in the framework for both big screens that will dominate the north end of the stadium and ensure that all supporters will have a view, regardless of where they are sitting or standing.
> 
> “With so many changes in the stadium, including new designation of seating blocks from letters to numbers, new access control, and different car parking arrangements for the first few games of the season, the Saints’ management is asking all supporters attending the Saracens game to arrive at Franklin’s Gardens earlier than they might have otherwise done in previous seasons.”


www.northamptonchron.co.uk/news/loc...n-at-northampton-saints-stadium-1-7000480?gh=


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-33509590





> No confirmed start date for work to begin on Slough Town FC's new home
> 
> Slough Town FC fans could be left waiting longer to see their club brought home as Slough Borough Council (SBC) confirmed work is yet to begin on its new stadium.
> 
> The Rebels are hoping to play its home games at the yet-to-be-built Arbour Park Community Sports Facility by August 2016 at the former Arbour Vale School site in Stoke Road.
> 
> A start date for beginning construction was scheduled for today (Monday) but a spokesperson for SBC said this had ‘always been a provisional start date’.
> 
> “Construction projects of this size and nature are always difficult to accurately date, especially when it includes projects that are interdependent,” the statement said.
> 
> SBC could not commit to a date when construction will start.
> 
> In July, cabinet approved for the site to be built on a phased approach which would allow the sports facilities to be built as soon as possible.
> 
> Phase one will include building a four court sports hall, 3G pitch and car park, where Slough Town Football Club could play their home games.
> 
> Phase two includes the construction of the main stand.


http://www.sloughexpress.co.uk/News...egin-on-Slough-Town-FCs-new-home-12102015.htm


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> www.northamptonchron.co.uk/news/loc...n-at-northampton-saints-stadium-1-7000480?gh=












https://twitter.com/SECElectrical


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Leicester Tigers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.leicestertigers.com/images/news/Tigers_v_Lough_MC_01stand.JPG












https://twitter.com/RossIGrant


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*










https://twitter.com/talkdants


----------



## Laurence2011

wooww thats fast!


----------



## jockblue

What's the reason behind the unusual shape to the new stand at Leicester Tigers?


----------



## Pennypacker

jockblue said:


> What's the reason behind the unusual shape to the new stand at Leicester Tigers?


The road that runs behind it...


----------



## RMB2007

> Southend United’s chairman Ron Martin has revealed Blues’ new stadium will happen regardless of whether Roots Hall is sold or not.
> 
> The Echo can today reveal a glimpse into the club’s bright new future, with the first image released of the futuristic new stadium, complete with 21,000 fans, and tower blocks overlooking the pitch.
> 
> Since the Shrimpers’ long-awaited move to Fossetts Farm, off Eastern Avenue, got Government approval in 2008, supermarket giant Sainsbury’s was set to bankroll the scheme.
> 
> But last month, it emerged that real estate firm British Land were in advance discussions to fund a huge retail park and cinema as part of the new stadium complex.
> 
> Speaking exclusively to the Echo, Blues chairman Ron Martin insisted while Sainsbury’s is still contracted to the Blues, the sale of Roots Hall is no longer integral to getting Fossetts Farm up and running.


www.echo-news.co.uk/news/13875712.REVEALED__First_look_inside_Southend_United_s_new_stadium/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Northampton Town*
> 
> Most recent image. @markybcobbler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/markybcobbler





> *Buckingham Group has released a statement detailing the money they are owed for work on Northampton Town's East Stand, in a bid to throw more light on the tangled web of deals that has resulted in Cobblers fans watching games in front of an empty shell.*
> 
> The statement, which was sent to the Cobblers' supporters' trust and released today, outlines the costs of the uncompleted East Stand at Sixfields stadium, which Buckingham Group were employed to build.
> 
> It reveals that 1st Land Ltd, the first company contracted to oversee the redevelopment work, made only two payments - totalling £441,917 - to Buckingham Group before no more payments were made.
> 
> Administration proceedings then commenced against the company which, up to September 2014, owed a total of £1.852 million.
> 
> Northampton Town's chairman, David Cardoza, then set up a new company called County Developments Northampton Ltd (CDNL), which made assurances that the money would be paid.
> 
> Building then recommenced, but soon after it came to a halt again. According to the constructors, this was because it 'had not been paid a penny by CDNL' - which means CDNL now owe Buckingham Group £2.989 million.


http://www.northampton-news-hp.co.u...tory-28012488-detail/story.html#ixzz3p1Yao01c


----------



## RMB2007

*Cambridge City*



> In October last year, the Secretary of State for Communities and Local Government officially granted planning permission for Cambridge City Football Club to move to a new stadium site to the north of Sawston. The development would see the Lilywhites move into a purpose built 3,000 capacity stadium as well as community facilities being made available for Sawston and the surrounding area.
> 
> However, planning permission for the site is currently subject to a judicial review which was made by a third party against South Cambridgeshire District Council. Currently, no timeline has been issued for the judicial review hearing. However, the council is defending its position and as an interested party, representations in favour of the council have been submitted by agents on behalf of the club.
> 
> In recent times, development of the site has seen significant progress with completion of levelling works. City Chairman Kevin Satchell said “News of a judicial review of the planning application is clearly a setback but the club fully understands that issues such as this can occur. We will wait for the review hearing and hopefully be in a stronger position to move forward once that has been concluded”.


http://www.cambridgecityfc.com/artman/publish/article_3578.shtml


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *AFC Fylde*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/UrbanGreen_












https://twitter.com/markborland79


----------



## IanCleverly

Non-league side Hayes & Yeading









(from https://twitter.com/steel_pj/status/656779025516490752)










(from https://twitter.com/steel_pj/status/656779403351994368)



RMB2007 said:


> ^^
> 
> This is awesome to see:


Yep, I'm subscribed to the 'National league' Twitter account, and saw it there.


----------



## RMB2007

^^

This is great to see:










https://twitter.com/steel_pj


----------



## Ranma Saotome

October 21

Ashton Gate:










https://twitter.com/Farmeronecow/status/656801531132563456

Little Vine video fom October 18: https://vine.co/v/e9iwMubmLWK


----------



## RMB2007

*Kia Oval *





















> THE DEMOLITION OF THE LOCK AND PETER MAY STAND IS WELL UNDER WAY, WITH RAPID PROGRESS BEING MADE IN THE FIRST TWO WEEKS OF THE PROJECT.
> 
> The majority of seats have been removed, and the Lock Stand and the first third of the Peter May Stand are in the process of being demolished.
> The demolition of these stands will continue for roughly nine weeks (until mid December) and over the same period of time work will start on building the foundations for the new stand. Also during this time period, the seating area of the Laker Stand will be remodelled to ensure it fits seamlessly with the new stand.
> 
> Construction will start from the score board/OCS end of the stand from just before Christmas.
> 
> Work is due to finish by the early summer 2016. Regular updates will be posted online on kiaoval.com


https://www.kiaoval.com/peter-may-project-on-track/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> www.echo-news.co.uk/news/13875712.REVEALED__First_look_inside_Southend_United_s_new_stadium/


*Southend United*




























http://www.shrimperzone.com/vb/show...etts-Farm-Ground-Consultation-Friday-Saturday


----------



## matthemod

RMB2007 said:


> *Watford*
> 
> Corner stand renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wfcforums.com/showthread.php?55086-Stadium-Expansion&p=1160244&viewfull=1#post1160244


What...were...they...thinking.


----------



## CharlieP

That is AWFUL!


----------



## Laurence2011

the roof just looks pointless, might as well leave it uncovered


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*



> No standing at new stadium
> 
> In Saturday's match day programme, Erik Samuelson reported on some rather disappointing news about plans to include a standing terrace in the new stadium.


www.afcwimbledon.co.uk/news/article/no-standing-at-new-stadium-2780862.aspx


----------



## cyril sneer

On second viewing i'd go as far as saying that Watford corner stand proposal is the worst UK football ground proposal for a stand since the Northampton Town's East stand, which only got half built in the end before the club ran out of money. There are so many things wrong with the design for this corner stand.


----------



## RMB2007

> *Burscough Football Club plans to build new ground at Victoria Park*
> 
> Plans to build a new football ground at Victoria park for Burscough Football club have been submitted to West Lancashire Borough Council.
> 
> The application, from Chequer Properties, is to build a replacement ground to the west of the current ground, which will include a two-storey main stand and clubhouse, a single-storey second stand with floodlights and a car park.


www.southportvisiter.co.uk/news/burscough-football-club-plans-build-10384856


----------



## matthemod

RMB2007 said:


> *AFC Wimbledon*
> 
> 
> 
> www.afcwimbledon.co.uk/news/article/no-standing-at-new-stadium-2780862.aspx


It does show progress that not being able to have a standing area, is finally being seen as "disappointing".


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidstone United*



> Maidstone United co-owner Terry Casey exploring options for further expansion of Gallagher Stadium
> 
> Co-owner Terry Casey is already looking into the possibility of further expansion at the Gallagher Stadium - with the help of FA Cup earnings.
> 
> Maidstone have only just raised capacity to 3,000 after winning the Ryman League.
> 
> But with Jay Saunders’ side third in National League South, the club can’t ignore the potential for another promotion.
> 
> They would need to increase capacity to 4,000 for the National League and are exploring options.
> 
> Mr Casey said: “The FA Cup money is being used to pay off the summer building works.
> 
> “We’re just spending a little bit on the feasibility study of increasing to 4,000.
> 
> “Everything we’ve done, we’ve used our own money and I don’t want to get in a situation where we have to borrow.
> 
> “The cup run wasn’t crucial but it’s helping and if win on Sunday that will be another £18,000.
> 
> “You’re on a merry-go-round and you can’t get off, can you?
> 
> “You can’t say ‘let’s go down to Concord and lose 1-0 because we can’t afford to go up.’
> 
> “It’s going to cost at least another £500,000 and probably £750,000 to £1million.
> 
> “The feasibility study is looking at all the different options.”


www.kentonline.co.uk/maidstone/sport/stones-to-expand-again-45824/


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*












> Work at the Mill Farm development has continued this week, despite difficult weather conditions.
> 
> Rain has hindered groundwork, but there have been no major issues and plans for completion next summer are on course.
> 
> The steelwork of the West Stand was completed this week and the structure is looking ever more impressive on the skyline just off Junction 3 of the M55.
> 
> The floor preparation of the stand has started and will continue over the next four weeks.
> 
> The concrete terracing at the front of the stand for the seating will take place over the next two weeks.


www.afcfylde.co.uk/mill-farm-update-19/


----------



## RMB2007

*Northampton Saints*










https://twitter.com/SaintsRugby


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *AFC Wimbledon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No standing at new stadium
> 
> In Saturday's match day programme, Erik Samuelson reported on some rather disappointing news about plans to include a standing terrace in the new stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> www.afcwimbledon.co.uk/news/article/no-standing-at-new-stadium-2780862.aspx
Click to expand...




> The Dons Trust Board wishes to clarify their position regarding the incorporation of a terrace into the proposed new stadium following an article by the football club CEO, Erik Samuelson, published in the Hartlepool match programme and subsequently on the club’s website.
> 
> The intent behind the article – to bring to the attention of fans the additional costs that having a terrace rather than an all-seated stadium would bring thanks to current legislation – was agreed and is something that needed to be raised. However the tone of the article, and particularly the unfortunate choice of headline that was used on the website when the article was republished, suggests that a decision has already been made for the new stadium to be all-seated.
> 
> This is definitely not the case, and maintaining the option for fans to stand at matches is a very high priority for the Dons Trust Board. As Erik highlighted the additional costs are a major challenge, but we will be pushing to raise the necessary finance to give us a choice, whilst in parallel working with the various supporter and fan groups campaigning for safe standing to try and change the legislation that gives the Football Foundation no flexibility in the matter.
> 
> An explanation of how the current design can be adapted to provide standing, rail seating (the most likely form of safe-standing that may be allowed) or a seated area will be given at the next Dons Trust SGM on November 16, and fans are encouraged to come and give their views on this subject at that meeting prior to the launch of a survey of members on this and related topics in the New Year.


http://thedonstrust.org/2015/11/05/terracing-at-proposed-new-stadium/


----------



## Ranma Saotome

November 4

Ashton Gate:









https://twitter.com/Bristol_Sport/status/661955550234693632

Little vine video showing progress: https://vine.co/v/eLJOeUawFLL


----------



## CharlieP

^^ Hopefully a Premiership venue next season, unless they make an arse of the playoffs yet again...


----------



## SteveCourty

CharlieP said:


> ^^ Hopefully a Premiership venue next season, unless they make an arse of the playoffs yet again...


You can only be talking about rugby as the football team are scraping around at the bottom 😂 would be good to see bath v Bristol games back though 👍


----------



## RMB2007

*Northampton Town*



> *Northampton Town: scandal of missing millions from council’s stadium loan
> 
> Cobblers supporters baffled and distressed as council seeks answers about what happened to £10.25m loan to pay for improvements to Sixfields stadium*
> 
> Football’s autumn crisis club, Northampton Town, take their unpaid players on Saturday to play their former tenant, Coventry City, in an FA Cup first-round tie at which buckets will be rattled and a familiar cry heard: Save the Cobblers. Northampton face a winding-up petition from Her Majesty’s Revenue and Customs for a reported £160,000 unpaid tax and the club’s hardworking staff have not been paid their October wages – the Professional Footballers’ Association is stepping in to pay its own members.
> 
> That cash-flow squeeze, however, which is expected to be salvaged by Kelvin Thomas, the former Oxford United chairman taking over the club next week from David Cardoza, is the least of the scandal which has enveloped the club. Put bluntly, there is a huge, grim question over where £10.25m has gone, which was lent to the club by Northampton borough council between September 2013 and August 2014, specifically to pay for improvements to its Sixfields stadium, including a new East Stand.
> 
> All that exists in return for so much money are minor works on the west stand, floodlights understood to have cost a little over £100,000, and a shell of a new East Stand for which the developer, Buckingham Group, says it was paid only £442,000, before it downed tools. The developer, whose previous projects include Brighton & Hove Albion’s high quality Amex Stadium, was also commissioned to build a new stand at Northampton Saints rugby club, again with a loan from the council; that stand is complete and opening on Saturday.
> 
> The council leader, Mary Markham, told the Guardian: “We do not know where the money is, and this is not acceptable. We ourselves have asked David Cardoza where the money has gone, and in legal letters, but answers have not been forthcoming.” Markham said the council was passing all its information to Northamptonshire police, which said it has officers looking into it, but has not formally launched an investigation.


www.theguardian.com/football/2015/nov/06/northampton-town-extinction-missing-millions



> *Northampton Town chairman David Cardoza received £2.65m 'loan'
> 
> A football club chairman and his father were given a "loan" of more than £2.5m by a company set up to oversee the development of its stadium.*
> 
> Administrators' reports suggest around £7m of £10.25m lent to Northampton Town by the local borough Council was passed to 1st Land Limited.
> 
> A total of £2.65m was then given to David Cardoza and his father, Anthony.
> 
> David Cardoza declined to comment, saying: "I'm under confidentiality so can't speak."
> 
> A report from March this year showed a dispute arose between the Cardozas and 1st Land, which has since gone into administration, over the money.
> 
> The Cardozas called it a "Joint Venture Fee" - money paid to one party to help carry out a jointly-run project - but 1st Land said it was a loan.
> 
> It is unclear what has since happened to the money.
> 
> The £10.25m loan was originally paid to the League Two club for the redevelopment of the new East Stand at Sixfields Stadium, along with a hotel and conference centre - none of which have been completed.


www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-34750400


----------



## RMB2007

*Northampton Saints*










https://twitter.com/CatherineHall2










https://twitter.com/FKHoward


----------



## CharlieP

SteveCourty said:


> You can only be talking about rugby as the football team are scraping around at the bottom &#55357;&#56834; would be good to see bath v Bristol games back though &#55357;&#56397;


Yes, sorry if that was ambiguous. Though to be honest I had no idea which league Bristol City are in!


----------



## poguemahone

*Spennymoor Town FC*



> THREE major developments have been revealed for the future of a town football club.
> 
> Plans for the clubhouse, ground and junior training facilities at Spennymoor Town FC will be 'win-win' for club and community according to chairman Brad Groves.
> 
> More than a decade after the old clubhouse went up in flames, a new one looks to have been secured as the club prepares to take over the disused Salvin Arms pub, on nearby King Street.
> 
> 
> Officials hope to rent the pub, which went into liquidation earlier this year, for six to eight months and if it goes well for the owner to offer a longer term lease and investment in the building.
> 
> It is expected to reopen as the Moors Bar in time for Christmas and operate as a community hub.
> 
> Announcing the plans at a supporters meeting at the weekend, Mr Groves said the second project is to complete ground development by August 2016.
> 
> *A new canopy stand behind the top goal, a 300 to 400 seated stand on the Tees Crescent side, new turnstiles and toilets will make the Brewery Field a four-sided ground with a capacity of almost 4,000.*
> 
> Finally, the club wants to build changing facilities and secure a minimum 25 year lease for its training academy complex on the old Tudhoe Grange school fields, on St Charles Road.
> 
> It hopes to secure grants and invest club funds to have that work done by September 2016.
> 
> Mr Groves said: "Since the original clubhouse burned down on Christmas Day 2003 the club has explored numerous avenues to fund a replacement.
> 
> "The bar in the main stand has served a purpose for a number of years but has restricted use due to the capacity and layout.
> 
> "We are finally in a position to secure the Salvins as the new clubhouse in what is a win-win situation for the club and the town as a whole.
> 
> "The pub has been empty for a number of months and we need a clubhouse so it was a natural progression that we restore the building to daily use and establish a base for the supporters, sporting clubs and community groups within the town.
> 
> "I have not ruled out the possibility of developing a clubhouse at the ground as I believe they could potentially complement each other."


http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/14021116.display/


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol Rovers*



> There was new hope for Bristol Rovers tonight after a High Court judge granted them the opportunity to appeal against the High Court decision that allowed Sainsbury's to get out of a deal to build them a new stadium.
> 
> Sainsbury's pulled out of the deal to build the club a new stadium on the northern edge of Bristol in return for building a new supermarket and residential homes on the club's Memorial Stadium in Horfield.
> 
> A High Court judge came down on Sainsbury's side when Rovers took them to court, but now the club's request to be allowed to appeal that verdict has been granted.
> 
> Chairman Nick Higgs said everyone at the club was 'very pleased' that the Court of Appeal had accepted they had a case worthy of mounting an appeal.
> 
> The club will now wait for a date to be set to hear that appeal.


www.westerndailypress.co.uk/Bristol...tadium-court/story-28158327-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*










https://twitter.com/Bristol_Sport


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*





















> The terracing at the front of the stand is now well underway and is expected to be finished by mid-November.
> 
> The flooring on the ground floor of the west stand is progressing and should be complete within the next couple of weeks.


www.afcfylde.co.uk/mill-farm-update-21/


----------



## RMB2007

*Leicester Tigers*










https://twitter.com/LeicesterTigers


----------



## RMB2007

*Kia Oval*

















> With the old stand completely demolished, the ground has now been levelled, allowing building work on the stand to commence, with completion still due in May 2016.
> 
> The 6,300 seats in the new stand will increase the ground’s capacity to 25,300 – allowing even more cricket fans to enjoy Test Matches, One Day Internationals and Surrey games at the Kia Oval for many seasons to come.


https://www.kiaoval.com/latest-update-on-new-peter-may-stand/


----------



## RMB2007

> Truro City Football Club's hopes for a new stadium have moved closer with the go-ahead from the government.
> 
> The secretary of state for communities and local government decided not to call in plans for Silver Bow.
> 
> The club's current Treyew Road ground will be redeveloped for shops to pay for the move.
> 
> The secretary of state also decided not to call in plans for a supermarket at West Langarth which will help finance a 6,000-seat sports stadium nearby.
> 
> Truro City said the go-ahead for Silver Bow was "the most exciting news every fan of Truro City FC could ever wish for".
> 
> The club said directors would be meeting developers Helical Retail "immediately" and "start planning the future".
> 
> Club chairman Peter Masters tweeted that it was "fantastic news".
> 
> The Cornish Pirates rugby club, Inox Group, Truro and Penwith College and Henry Boot Developments also welcomed the decision not to call in plans for a supermarket at West Langarth.
> 
> Cornish Pirates chairman Ian Connell said: "We can now start to plan for August 2017 and playing in a world class facility in Truro.
> 
> "We have kept the faith, now we can really make it happen."


www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cornwall-34820266


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *AFC Fylde*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.afcfylde.co.uk/mill-farm-update-21/





















https://twitter.com/BBCLancsSport


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*

Vid in link below:

https://instagram.com/p/-L5xPumi00/










https://instagram.com/andrew.billingham/


----------



## RMB2007

*Melksham Town FC*



>





















https://twitter.com/MELKSHAMTOWNFC


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*



> AFC Wimbledon have moved closer towards building a new stadium near Wimbledon FC’s original Plough Lane home after the supporters’ trust which owns the club voted overwhelmingly to approve the sale to Chelsea of the club’s current Kingsmeadow ground.
> 
> Chelsea, whose chairman, Bruce Buck, is in the advanced stage of negotiations with AFC Wimbledon’s chief executive, Erik Samuelson, intend to use Kingsmeadow, in Norbiton near Kingston upon Thames, for their academy and women’s teams. As Chelsea cannot host crowds at their Cobham training ground, their junior and women’s teams have lacked a base and played at various club grounds, including Aldershot and Staines.
> 
> Following the vote by the Dons Trust, AFC Wimbledon will move to finalise the sale to Chelsea and move forward their planned new 11,000-capacity ground at Wimbledon Greyhound Stadium at the end of Plough Lane, which they hope to build and move into for the beginning of the 2018-19 season. The planning application for the new stadium is currently being considered by Merton borough council, with informed sources expecting a decision by 10 December.


http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/nov/17/chelsea-afc-wimbledon-kingsmeadow


----------



## RMB2007

*Forest Green Rovers*



> Decision-makers will see a planning application for a new Forest Green Rovers ground and eco-park before Christmas.
> 
> A bid for outline planning permission is due to be submitted to Stroud District Council next month, Ecotricity and Forest Green Rovers said this morning.


http://www.gloucestercitizen.co.uk/...ers-new-home/story-28189528-detail/story.html


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> Melksham Town FC https://twitter.com/MELKSHAMTOWNFC


Wonder where this is. Didn't even realise they were building


----------



## RMB2007

SteveCourty said:


> Wonder where this is. Didn't even realise they were building


Next to Melksham Oak Community School. Site will contain various rugby and football pitches:


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> Next to Melksham Oak Community School. Site will contain various rugby and football pitches:


 ah it's behind the school I was only down there the other day seeing my niece and didn't notice it. The whole area is a building site with houses, shops etc


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*










https://twitter.com/AndyStockhausen










https://instagram.com/redmbristol/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *The County Ground, Taunton*
> 
> @SomersetCCC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/SomersetCCC


































https://twitter.com/SomersetCCC


----------



## Ranma Saotome

November 22

Ashton Gate, click to enlarge:



https://twitter.com/cranston_greg/status/668381989372850176


----------



## RMB2007

* Belle Vue Aces*



> Track being laid at Belle Vue Aces' National Speedway Stadium






























www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/spo...725?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*




























https://twitter.com/tomarse99


----------



## P057code

Thats flying up...


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*






























> The main focus this week has been fitting the roof onto the main stand.
> 
> An impressive process that is expected to be completed before the weekend, the roof cladding is rolled out and lifted onto the curved roof high on the Fylde skyline.
> 
> Much of the first floor has been laid with concrete, whilst almost half of the second floor has received the same treatment.
> 
> Terracing the front of the stand for the seating is ongoing.
> 
> Aldi and Trilanco contractors have both started work over the past couple of weeks as the development really starts to take shape.


http://www.afcfylde.co.uk/mill-farm-update-23/


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*



> The club has issued the following press release after an announcement that the Planning Committee meeting to hear its planning application for a new stadium in Plough Lane will be held on 10 December.
> 
> If planning consent is gained and everything else goes according to plan construction work on the new stadium could begin towards the end of 2016 with the Dons taking up residence for the 2018/19 season.


http://www.afcwimbledon.co.uk/news/article/key-date-set-for-stadium-2832733.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

*Swindon Robins*



> Swindon’s Abbey Stadium operators Stadia UK have revealed July is the realistic target for the new stadium to be ready for action.
> 
> Robins owner Terry Russell this week updated worried fans to assure them the Elite League club will be at the tapes in 2016 and racing the first half of their home meetings in the existing facility.
> 
> Stadia UK confirmed initial hopes were of construction starting before Christmas on the new site, adjacent to the current Abbey track, but unexpected delays have been brought about by the design of noise attenuation structures and utility services.
> 
> Reserves matters – plans detailing aspects of the stadium’s design – are now expected to be submitted to Swindon Borough Council before Christmas with construction work commencing as soon as the plans have been approved.


www.speedwaygp.com/news/article/4621/july-opening-for-swindon-stadium


----------



## Monks

Took these earlier today. Not the best resolution as I took them on my phone, but I think they show the scale of the redevelopment so I've opted to share them. 

Cheers.


----------



## RMB2007

*Kia Oval*

Steel frame for the new stand is being installed:










https://twitter.com/dpchages


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*












> City fans get the first look at new-look concourse.
> 
> Football fans visiting Ashton Gate today will see for the first time the South Stand concourse unveiled with its Bristol City hero images, charting a timeline of the club’s history from England international Billy Wedlock to 2015 double-winning captain Wade Elliott.
> 
> The huge banners cover the length of the concourse and celebrate City players’ contributions to the club over the last 121 years.


http://www.bcfc.co.uk/news/article/south-stand-concourse-unveiled-2836173.aspx










https://www.instagram.com/redmbristol/


----------



## RMB2007

*Exeter City*



> Exeter City submit new stadium plans with 300+ student flats
> 
> Plans have been submitted to Exeter Council for the redevelopment of Exeter City’s St James Park on Stadium Way with the inclusion of over three hundred student flats.
> 
> To fund an essential new stadium for Exeter City Football Club, Yelverton Properties plan to develop the site, currently used by a car wash, used car sales and other small commercial uses.


----------



## RMB2007

Brunton Park flooded again:










https://twitter.com/mat2005101


----------



## cyril sneer

RMB2007 said:


> *Exeter City*


Its a shame that they couldn't extend the new stand along the full length of the pitch with it being tapered with the angle of the railway line. Its going to look rather lost being in one corner of the ground but I guess finances are quite tight. At least the old stand is being replaced though. hopefully they do the away end aswell because I keep reading statements saying they will do the away end if finances permit.


----------



## RMB2007

cyril sneer said:


> *Its a shame that they couldn't extend the new stand along the full length of the pitch with it being tapered with the angle of the railway line.* Its going to look rather lost being in one corner of the ground but I guess finances are quite tight. At least the old stand is being replaced though. hopefully they do the away end aswell because I keep reading statements saying they will do the away end if finances permit.


Maybe they'll extend it in the future, I mean, the previous proposal showed an extended main stand. The construction of the new main stand is fairly basic structure, too.

2011 proposal:


----------



## cyril sneer

Yeah basically a developer is buying land the club own in order to build student flats behind the home end. I think as your diagram above demonstrates that they originally also wanted to build behind the main stand too but that involved knocking down an old Victorian school which may or may not be listed. I'm guessing the council told them early on that they would not be allowed to knock down the school and thus the club has less money to spend. But yes both new stands look temporary in their design so who knows maybe one day.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Kia Oval*
> 
> Steel frame for the new stand is being installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/dpchages


----------



## O Canto das Torcidas

British grounds are so beautiful... Villa Park and Craven Cottage for example.


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*




























https://twitter.com/BW_Initiative


----------



## RMB2007

^^










https://twitter.com/BristolSportMJ


----------



## RMB2007

https://www.instagram.com/alvinjhunt/


----------



## RMB2007

*Leicester Tigers*










https://twitter.com/dmhelicopters










https://twitter.com/adsbfc


----------



## RMB2007

> Grays Athletic Football Club is pleased to announce that today the plans to relocate Grays Athletic have taken a step forward.
> 
> “Details of the planned location and partners involved in the project will be announced as soon as possible in the New Year following further key meetings in January.
> 
> “The Council have been advised of the progress we have made.
> 
> “We do hope that all our supporters will understand the sensitivity of such discussions and therefore the club will make no further announcement until the New Year.”


www.thurrockgazette.co.uk/news/1413...th_possible_location_announcement_in_January/


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*

:cheers:






























> Cheers and hugging as AFC Wimbledon have Plough Lane stadium plans approved by Merton Council
> 
> Fans are in tears as the Merton Council planning committee approve plans for the club to come home to Merton for the first time in years.
> 
> Cheers erupted from the packed public gallery as the committee announced its decision after three and a half hours of discussion tonight.


http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...ane_stadium_plans_approved_by_Merton_Council/


----------



## cyril sneer

RMB2007 said:


> *AFC Wimbledon*
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...ane_stadium_plans_approved_by_Merton_Council/


Brilliant news. Really pleased for Wimbledon :banana:


----------



## poguemahone

:cheers:


----------



## Ranma Saotome

December 11

Ashton Gate:










https://twitter.com/Bristolface/status/675311638656978948


----------



## RMB2007

*Trent Bridge Cricket Ground*



> https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8302/7800707464_0505430798_b.jpg





> Alterations and extensions to Radcliffe Road Stand to incorporate new broadcasting facilities, new kitchen, restaurant and adjoining viewing terrace


----------



## carnifex2005

Nice slideshow by the Telegraph...

*The top 10 football grounds we miss the most*


----------



## cyril sneer

For some reason I have never really liked that stand at Trent Bridge. I think its the two towers at each end that i don't like. I just think they are pointless and it just feels like they were almost too desparate to create an old looking stand so not sure why they've gone for a modern approach this time round. I suppose Trent Bridge needs to up its game as there is a lot of competition for test match venues in England now.


----------



## canarywondergod

Looks ok on the back but that glass extension looks like it belongs as an aircraft control tower, not a media centre!


----------



## Crooky

That Twent Bridge press box looks awful. It is going to ruin the best looking new stand in cricket.


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*





















> Steelwork continues on the East Stand and should be finished by Christmas.
> 
> The concrete flooring on both the first and second floor of the main West Stand is over 50 per cent complete and the roof is also nearing completion as construction heads into the new year.


www.afcfylde.co.uk/mill-farm-update-25/


----------



## RMB2007

> *Truro City confirm Plainmoor groundshare deal with Gulls for next season*
> 
> "The plan is that we will vacate here after the final game at the end of April and start at Torquay," said Masters.
> 
> "We have the whole season booked there if we need it, but if the new ground is finished, we can go back and play there."
> 
> It is not known how much 'rent' Truro will pay United, but it will mean a 170-mile round-trip for their fans just to watch 'home' games.


www.torquayheraldexpress.co.uk/TORQ...rm-Plainmoor/story-28356654-detail/story.html


----------



## CharlieP

cyril sneer said:


> For some reason I have never really liked that stand at Trent Bridge. I think its the two towers at each end that i don't like.


I don't mind the turrets, it's the way the whole stand ends suddenly like a massive bookend that I find jarring. If the turrets were lower than the ones in the centre, and west end stepped down gradually to join a new William Clarke stand it would look much better.



> I just think they are pointless and it just feels like they were almost too desparate to create an old looking stand


They weren't invented out of nothing - they're very sympathetic to the roof of the pavilion and similar turrets on the Hound Road Stand. Unfortunately the two stands that followed are in completely different styles, making the whole ground a misshaped hodge-podge.


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City*



> Gloucester City would like to provide a further update on progress towards our return to Gloucester.
> 
> In conjunction with their Architects and several other Consultants the Club have been progressing work on the reserved matters scheme and the 16 pre-commencement planning conditions.
> 
> Solid progress has been made on the reserved matters elements but additional time is needed to complete the preparation work on the various pre-commencement planning conditions which, amongst other matters involve surface water and foul drainage arrangements, noise, highways, geoenvironmental and environmental considerations.
> 
> The Club are acutely aware of timescales but the matters that need to be completed are highly resource intensive and it has simply not been possible to complete the volume of work in the target timescales originally envisaged.
> 
> Club owner Eamonn McGurk would like to reassure fans that his commitment to returning the club to Gloucester remains absolute.


www.gloucestercityafc.com/?p=7058


----------



## RMB2007

Planning application submitted to demolish Nene Park and build a retail park.

Before



















After


----------



## cyril sneer

Its still a shame about Rushden and Diamonds. It was a nice little stadium aswell.


----------



## SteveCourty

cyril sneer said:


> Its still a shame about Rushden and Diamonds. It was a nice little stadium aswell.


I never understand why they went down. I know the owner pulled out but you'd think with the setup they had some one would take them on


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*










https://twitter.com/bbchamish


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*





















> One of the big differences you will notice this week has been the erection of the floodlight masts towering over the East Stand. The curved masts are state-of-the-art and look very impressive as you can see.
> 
> The steelwork for the East Stand is expected to be finished before Christmas.
> 
> In the West Stand, the concrete flooring on the roof, second floor and first floor is complete and the ground floor is expected to be finished by early next week. The walls also have started to go up on the first floor.
> 
> The terracing at the front of the stand is well on the way to completion and we are hopefully that too will be finished by the time Santa comes down the chimney!


www.afcfylde.co.uk/mill-farm-update-26/


----------



## RMB2007

*Luton Town*

















> Luton Town have revealed their new stadium plans - in-town on the 20 acre site at Power Court.
> 
> It will seat 17,500 fans and the club hopes to be in by 2020.
> 
> Plans will be submitted to the council by the start of the new season at the latest and their current ground in Kenilworth Road is likely to become housing.


https://twitter.com/BBC3CR


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Ashton Gate:

December 19









https://twitter.com/QPRFC/status/678194653439647744

A bit dated aerial:









https://twitter.com/CNTomFitz/status/678898710156193792


----------



## ph80uk

Isn't this the same plan that was withdrawn back in March?

http://www.northantstelegraph.co.uk/news/top-stories/plans-for-nene-park-site-in-irthlingborough-are-withdrawn-1-6655502


----------



## ph80uk

Referring of course the the Nene Park redevelopment proposal ...


----------



## RMB2007

ph80uk said:


> Isn't this the same plan that was withdrawn back in March?


No, it's a new application:

www.northantstelegraph.co.uk/news/t...-rushden-and-diamonds-football-club-1-7120887


----------



## Check_Mate

will chelsea build a stadium


----------



## Laurence2011

yes, they will


----------



## Ranma Saotome

December 26

Ashton Gate:










https://twitter.com/CAFCofficial/status/680735003760791552


----------



## RMB2007

> *RFU to invest £57m in its ‘Artificial Grass Pitches’ strategy*
> 
> At its meeting earlier this month, the RFU Council approved a £57m (US$86.4m, €78.5m) strategy to invest in Artificial Grass Pitches (AGP), which will see 100 artificial, floodlit pitches installed across the country over a four-year period.
> 
> This is a significant capital investment, which will fund two types of pitches in locations across the UK to ensure maximum access and rugby participation:
> 
> 60 on rugby club sites to be used by the host club and other local clubs, enabling games to be played and training to be maximised
> 
> 40 on community sites with a guaranteed number of hours for use by rugby


www.psam.uk.com/rfu-to-invest-gbp57m-in-its-artificial-grass-pitches-strategy


----------



## Ranma Saotome

December 17

Ashton Gate (click to enlarge):



https://www.flickr.com/photos/taylordimages/23864063016/


----------



## KeepRightOn

Ashton Gate is look great I must say.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Scunthorpe United*





> SCUNTHORPE United chairman Peter Swann has confirmed a 53-week building programme will be in place for the club's new stadium, with work to begin in March.


http://www.scunthorpetelegraph.co.uk/won-t-new-stadium-March-2017/story-28441246-detail/story.html#1


----------



## RMB2007

*Kia Oval*










https://twitter.com/KiaOvalEvents


----------



## RMB2007

*Birstall United FC*



> It's finished! @Birstall_United are thrilled with their new addition of a bespoke 3 row Seated Stand w/disabled area












https://twitter.com/Birstall_United


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*












> With the stadium set to open in the summer, much has happened since the last update before Christmas, but we will leave it to Adrian Atkinson, Commercial Director at Warden Construction, to fill you in on the key details…
> 
> “There has been plenty of progress recently. We finished all the concrete flooring before Christmas, which was significant for us. Normally they would have finished on the Friday before Christmas but they came in the following week because we were very keen to get that completed.
> 
> “We are still struggling with the wild weather, but we have been taking measures to help protect the work areas from the elements. This involves temporary sheeting on the side of the stand that is open to it so that we can continue work inside.
> 
> “The brick layers are well underway now on each end of the West Stand. We have a plant room at one end and a switch room at the other and they are vital so that the mechanical and electrical services can start. On the inside the internal partitioning has begun.
> 
> “Work on the East Stand has kicked on quite considerably in the last few weeks. They managed to change their system of work on that stand so that they didn’t have to use the big crane. This was to avoid the delays that the wind inevitably causes. They are just waiting now for the concrete terracing to be lifted in.
> 
> “The floodlight stanchions are now in and tower over the East Stand for anyone who drives past to see. They are certainly eye-catching.
> 
> “Another key one for us – and this is due to start at the end of the month – is getting the pitch ready.
> 
> “A lot of work has been re-sequenced to try and counteract the effect of the weather and the target is still to be playing football there in the summer.”


www.afcfylde.co.uk/mill-farm-update-27/


----------



## RMB2007

*Ebbsfleet United*





















> The club announced this morning that it has appointed Trak Special Projects Ltd (TSP) to construct its new £5m main stand in Stonebridge Road. Work will be undertaken in two phases. Preparatory work starts on 4th January and demolition of the existing Liam Daish Stand will start in early May with the seating in the new stand becoming available in early October.


http://ebbsfleetunited.co.uk/initial-stadium-work-to-start-in-january/


----------



## RMB2007

*Belle Vue Aces*




























https://twitter.com/TheAces


----------



## RMB2007

*Forest Green Rovers*












> A PLANNING application to build the £100m Eco Park near Eastington have now been submitted.
> 
> Ecotricity announced today that its plans for a 100-acre sports and business facility located has been submitted to Stroud District Council.
> 
> Built on either side of the A419 near Junction 13 of the M5, half of Eco Park would be dedicated to creating state-of-the-arts sporting facilities, much of which will be open to the public.
> 
> This includes a brand new 5,000 capacity stadium and training pitches for Forest Green Rovers (FGR).
> 
> The other half would comprise a sustainably built green technology business park potentially capable of hosting up to 4,000 jobs.
> 
> The concept has been brought forward by the Ecotricity founder and FGR chairman Dale Vince.
> 
> The company has spent the last six months gathering feedback from local people, businesses, football fans, sporting groups and planning experts for its proposal.


http://www.stroudnewsandjournal.co....___100m_Eco_Park_development_near_Eastington/


----------



## RMB2007

*Leicester Tigers*



> Record post-war crowd at Welford Road, capacity 25,849.












https://twitter.com/LeicesterTigers


----------



## MikeC9180

With the Tigers, is there a timetable for the stand to the left of this picture to be redeveloped? I think that's the last to be modernised.


----------



## SteveCourty

MikeC9180 said:


> With the Tigers, is there a timetable for the stand to the left of this picture to be redeveloped? I think that's the last to be modernised.


I've asked the same in another forum. There are 2 more the stand to the left and the opposite end. It'll be a mirror of that stand


----------



## RMB2007

MikeC9180 said:


> *With the Tigers, is there a timetable for the stand to the left of this picture to be redeveloped? *I think that's the last to be modernised.


Doesn't appear to be one. Their chief executive said this in a previous article:



> Mr Cohen said the club still hoped to develop and modernise the rest of the ground.
> 
> He said: “We don’t have a benefactor to pour money into the club so we have to do projects as and when we can afford them.
> 
> “We have a good relationship with our bankers and we have to look at careful and prudent borrowing.”


www.leicestermercury.co.uk/Leiceste...illion-phase/story-25819129-detail/story.html


----------



## gavstar00

I've a question regarding the Welford Road redevelopment - assuming the next stage is the redevelopment of the Holland & Barrett stand given the stand's age and facilities, is it therefore likely there will be a stage four after?

I get the idea of the club being prudent in their staged development of the stadium and they're to be applauded in my eyes but is there a pressing need to develop the Goldsmiths stand considering it was 'only' built 20 years ago and looks to be in pretty good nick? Just wondering what other opinions were considering they're obviously looking to work within their means.









Source: Wikipedia.org


----------



## RMB2007

*Hayes & Yeading United*



> Tony O’Driscoll cannot promise Hayes & Yeading United’s new home will be ready for the start of next season but remains hopeful
> 
> Chairman Tony O’Driscoll cannot promise Hayes & Yeading United’s new Beaconsfield Road home will be ready for the start of next season, but has assured fans he is doing everything he can to make it happen.
> 
> United moved out of their Church Road home in the summer of 2011 and the ground was swiftly demolished to make way for a new housing development by Barratt Homes as United began a ground-share with Woking FC.
> 
> Their residence at Kingfield lasted three years before announcing they would be heading to Berkshire to move into Maidenhead’s York Road for the start of the 2014-15 campaign, with that agreement in place until the end of the current season.
> 
> O’Driscoll had inserted a January break-clause into the deal with the Magpies but has now told supporters that the beginning of the 2016-17 campaign is a more realistic target for the club’s return to the borough as building work remains behind schedule.


www.getwestlondon.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/hayes--yeading-chairman-counting-10716664


----------



## cyril sneer

gavstar00 said:


> I've a question regarding the Welford Road redevelopment - assuming the next stage is the redevelopment of the Holland & Barrett stand given the stand's age and facilities, is it therefore likely there will be a stage four after?
> 
> I get the idea of the club being prudent in their staged development of the stadium and they're to be applauded in my eyes but is there a pressing need to develop the Goldsmiths stand considering it was 'only' built 20 years ago and looks to be in pretty good nick? Just wondering what other opinions were considering they're obviously looking to work within their means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Wikipedia.org


Yeah I fail to see what else they can get out of that end of the ground. The stand seems to maximise the potential capacity giving there is a road running behind it plus it offers cooperate facilities. It was shown in the ground masterplan to be replaced though for some reason.


----------



## S0F14

At Ashton Gate 45M quid are for the West stand only or other parts of the the stadium are included in that price?


----------



## RMB2007

*Basingstoke Town*



> Basingstoke Town football stadium plans refused
> 
> A £10m football stadium will not be built after councillors refused planning permission.
> 
> Non-league Basingstoke Town FC (BTFC) wanted to build the 5,000-capacity ground and training facility at the town's Old Common.
> 
> Basingstoke and Deane Borough Council said while there were benefits to the stadium, it had become clear the common was well-used.
> 
> The club said the rejection was "very disappointing".


www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-35418761


----------



## CharlieP

A flyby video showing the proposed new stands at Headingley Carnegie Stadium in Leeds:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Ashington A.F.C.*
> 
> From Andy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://andyfuryfootballgrounds.wordpress.com/






























https://andyfuryfootballgrounds.wordpress.com/2015/11/20/woodhorn-lane-ashington-2/


----------



## CharlieP

Why does it say Ashington CFC on the stand? Google isn't telling me anything helpful.


----------



## poguemahone

I assume it's to do with their nickname 'Colliers'.


----------



## RMB2007

CharlieP said:


> A flyby video showing the proposed new stands at Headingley Carnegie Stadium in Leeds:






























https://twitter.com/YorkshireCCC


----------



## CharlieP

poguemahone said:


> I assume it's to do with their nickname 'Colliers'.


Ah, "Community Football Club", apparently.


----------



## RMB2007

*Northampton Town*



> Northants Police announced yesterday a 45-year-old man had been arrested on Monday morning and released on bail, but refused to confirm or deny his identity.
> 
> According to BBC Northampton, the man arrested was the ex-chairman Mr Cardoza, who is now 'helping with inquiries' in relation to the ongoing investigation.
> 
> The investigation is looking into 'alleged financial irregularities' in relation to the £10.25 million loan, which was given to Northampton Town from Northampton Borough Council.
> 
> The loan, which was designed to help the club develop its Sixfields Stadium, was given to the club to build a new stand, hotel and conference centre, none of which has been completed.


www.northampton-news-hp.co.uk/8203-...avid-Cardoza/story-28609865-detail/story.html


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Any news on the QPR stadium quest?


----------



## RMB2007

*Belle Vue Aces*










https://www.facebook.com/bellevuespeedway/?fref=photo


----------



## CharlieP

Is that a multi-use artificial pitch in the middle? I can make out soccer markings (dark blue) but there are white and yellow markings as well.


----------



## RMB2007

*Ashby Ivanhoe F.C.*



> New stand completed by @steel_pj ready for @RadfordFC64 tomorrow






























https://twitter.com/AshbyIvanhoe_FC


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*














































https://twitter.com/BristolSportAB


----------



## RMB2007

^^










https://www.instagram.com/ifucemz/










https://www.instagram.com/redmbristol/


----------



## Bobby3

CharlieP said:


> Is that a multi-use artificial pitch in the middle? I can make out soccer markings (dark blue) but there are white and yellow markings as well.


Rugby union and a smaller soccer field for kids.


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*



> Transformation since the start of the season












https://www.instagram.com/ifucemz/


----------



## RMB2007

*Slough Town*












> New stadium for Slough Town on course to open this summer
> 
> Slough Borough Council have issued a positive bulletin with regards to the progress on construction at the Arbour Park site.
> 
> The brand new Arbour Park Community Sports Facility, to include a new stadium for Slough Town, will be built at a cost of over £12 million.
> 
> Construction work began in December and Councillor Martin Carter believes they are on track to deliver for the start of the 2016/17 season.


http://www.localberkshire.co.uk/spo...r/thisissloughberksandbucks.newsprints.co.uk/


----------



## RMB2007

*Eastleigh*

Talking about a new stadium on their forum:










http://tssc-eastleighfc.proboards.com/thread/2866/new-stadium-plans?page=3


----------



## RMB2007

*Torquay United*



> TORQUAY United are in talks with a major American development company and Plainmoor landlords Torbay Council over an ambitious new stadium and housing scheme in the Barton area of the town.
> 
> The relegation-haunted Gulls say that, if negotiations between the council and the developers go well, they could leave their home of 105 years and be in the new £7.5 million stadium, which would have a 4G all-weather pitch and an initial capacity of 6,000, as early as the 2017-2018 season.
> 
> Torbay's Mayor Gordon Oliver joined club officials and guests at a scheduled 'Business Breakfast' at the Launa Windows Stadium today to announce the plans.
> 
> The new ground, which could be called the Riviera Stadium, will be on a 42-acre site between the Willows retail and residential area and Torbay Crematorium.


www.torquayheraldexpress.co.uk/BREA...-early-stage/story-28663130-detail/story.html


----------



## cyril sneer

RMB2007 said:


> *Torquay United*
> 
> 
> 
> www.torquayheraldexpress.co.uk/BREAKING-NEWS-Torquay-United-council-early-stage/story-28663130-detail/story.html


Seems a strange idea considering how much Torquay have spent on Plainmoor plus its a perfectly adequate stadium for them. I imagine it would mean Torquay effectively leasing the ground off the developer which history seems to demonstrate is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## gazzaa2

cyril sneer said:


> Seems a strange idea considering how much Torquay have spent on Plainmoor plus its a perfectly adequate stadium for them. I imagine it would mean Torquay effectively leasing the ground off the developer which history seems to demonstrate is a recipe for disaster.


Plainmoor is just right for them. The club are a mess though.


----------



## Stugg93

gazzaa2 said:


> Plainmoor is just right for them. The club are a mess though.


I very much doubt this will ever happen. Torquay will either find a buyer, be relegated and struggle through miraculously or go bust unfortunately.


----------



## cyril sneer

Relegation is certain from the Conference this season so perhaps going bust is not far off for Torquay which would be shame for football in the South West. I know they offloaded all their youth players to Exeter City last summer so things are quite bleak i'd imagine. Exeter City themselves not exactly flash with cash donated all the gate receipt from the annual Exeter/Torquay pre-season game.


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*





















> Despite the high winds and testing weather conditions of late, work at Mill Farm is progressing at pace.
> 
> The impressive West Stand is looking fantastic and the cladding rail (support structure) work continues for the stand and the roof. Work on the roof is nearing completion as the curved roof panel has been rolled out and is being fixed into place.
> 
> Work on the underfloor heating for the first floor of the West Stand has started, whilst mechanical and electrical instillation that started at the beginning of the year, carried out by local company PEI-Delta, is well underway.
> 
> As you can see from the photos below, brick and block work is coming along well and the walls on the ground floor are really starting to take shape.
> 
> Over on the East Stand the drainage is being laid, whilst cladding and block work is due to start in the near future.
> 
> Work on the playing surface itself will start at the end of the month, but is heavy dictated by the weather, so let’s keep our fingers crossed for some sunshine!


www.afcfylde.co.uk/mill-farm-update-31/


----------



## RMB2007

*Swindon Robins*






























> DETAILS of the new speedway and greyhound racing stadium have been revealed after the final planning application was eventually submitted.


www.thisiswiltshire.co.uk/news/14259435.Plans_for_new_stadium_revealed/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Exeter City*





> It's a score for Exeter City FC, as major improvement to St James Park football stadium has been approved by council planners.
> 
> The decision, which has secured the future of the club, was made at an city council planning committee at Exeter Civic Centre on Paris Street this evening.
> 
> Eight councillors voted for the scheme, two against and two abstained their vote.


www.exeterexpressandecho.co.uk/Exet...-new-student/story-28693439-detail/story.html


----------



## poguemahone

Not stadium related as such, but will effect the whole surrounding area.

http://www.readingfc.co.uk//news/article/plans-submitted-royal-elm-park-2945402.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

*Belle Vue Aces*


----------



## likasz

It seems Britons dont like speedway anymore...

In Poland we have stadium that are 6-10x larger than yours in terms of capacity. 
Even in Sweden there are bigger league stadiums and higher attendances than in the UK.


----------



## AstroBiont

I'm sorry if this is an incorrect use of this thread, - if so, mods please delete - but I just logged onto the Anfield thread and it says that it's "Closed". Does anybody know if this mean that the thread is permanently ended or is it temporarily closed for a short time? I had a manipulated image that I wanted to post on there. Thanks.


----------



## gavstar00

AstroBiont said:


> I'm sorry if this is an incorrect use of this thread, - if so, mods please delete - but I just logged onto the Anfield thread and it says that it's "Closed". Does anybody know if this mean that the thread is permanently ended or is it temporarily closed for a short time? I had a manipulated image that I wanted to post on there. Thanks.


About bloody time! Would imagine it's been locked for the time being until the clowns who insist on repeatedly going off topic and generally talk shit cop on and realise it's an architectural forum, not a soap box for the keyboard warriors to go on rant after rant about nothing in particular


----------



## cyril sneer

The Anfield thread turned into a debate about the politics of the club ownership.


----------



## SteveCourty

gavstar00 said:


> About bloody time! Would imagine it's been locked for the time being until the clowns who insist on repeatedly going off topic and generally talk shit cop on and realise it's an architectural forum, not a soap box for the keyboard warriors to go on rant after rant about nothing in particular


Agreed. Certain members is demolition Dan are ruining that thread for everyone. Oh sorry I shouldn't say that I'll be called a shill and apparent,y I work for the owners. I bloody wish


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol City*










https://twitter.com/sidlondon


----------



## poguemahone

Finally made it to Broadhurst Park (FCUM) over the weekend. Brilliant non-league stadium, can't wait until it's all finished and has great potential to re-develop the opposite stand and away end. The paddocks in front of the seating is a great touch and for a new build has plenty of character. 

That wood on the outside looks pretty horrible though, thought it wouldn't be as bad in person, but it really is. Will take a good few years until it's silvered to the point of looking decent. 

Been living in the UK a month now, decided to support Leyton Orient as they are my closest club (besides Arsenal).


----------



## AstroBiont

> *Loan to Northampton Town 'financed other projects'*
> 
> By Matt Precey and Julian Sturdy
> 
> Thousands of pounds of taxpayers' money to fund a football stadium project may have been diverted to finance a string of other schemes, the BBC has found.
> 
> Northampton Town was loaned £10.25m of which £8.75m was passed on to developer Howard Grossman and his associates.
> 
> But some of the money, loaned by the council, appears to have funded seven unrelated building applications connected with their firms.
> 
> Mr Grossman says he does not recall the payments.


Full story:

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-35597489


----------



## RMB2007

*Hendon Football Club*



> Lovely day @HendonFC where work is progressing fast, look at the new stands up!





















https://twitter.com/HendonFC


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol Rovers*



> BRISTOL ROVERS TAKEOVER: Jordanians say new stadium required to make ownership "flourish"
> 
> The Influential Jordanian Al-Qadi family completed a surprise takeover at Bristol Rovers on Friday after completing a deal to secure 92 per cent of the shares.
> 
> They arrive at the club at a time when Rovers are nearing a long-running legal battle with Sainsbury's over the protracted sale of the Memorial Stadium site that was earmarked to fund the construction of a new 21-700 capacity stadium on land owned by UWE in Stoke Gifford.
> 
> A verdict in Rovers' appeal against an initial decision that allowed Sainsbury's to extricate themselves from the contract is imminent, but when asked about his thoughts on the proposed venture, Al-Qadi said: "The club needs a new stadium.
> 
> "It is hard to talk about the situation in the context of the current legal issues surrounding it.
> 
> "We know that this club needs and requires a new stadium in order for this ownership to continue and to survive and flourish."


www.bristolpost.co.uk/BRISTOL-ROVERS-TAKEOVER-Jordanians-say-new/story-28770258-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*National Basketball Performance Centre *





















> Manchester's new National Basketball Performance Centre (NBPC) build is complete and preparations are underway for the official launch on Saturday 19th March.
> 
> The project has been funded by Manchester City Council, Basketball England and Sport England and is situated as part of the new Belle Vue Sports Village complex in East Manchester.
> 
> The new centre features a purpose built 3-court hall developed to FIBA standards for international competition. The centre show court, which has basketball lines only, also features FIBA scoreboards, 24 second cubes, red LED fitted backboards and Mondo baskets from London 2012 as part of Basketball England’s legacy agreement.
> 
> The NBPC will create the type of environment players and participants can expect to experience in international competitions. Each court has 6 full size baskets all of which are height adjustable; 4 practice baskets and 2 competition baskets. Additionally, the NBPC has TV broadcast capability.
> 
> Improvements to the existing Belle Vue Leisure Centre includes a further 2 refurbished Basketball courts, six changing rooms, two officials changing rooms, an expanded and upgraded public gym, dance studio and a meeting room.
> 
> The facility will be home to Basketball England's national teams and performance programmes as well as a base for basketball clubs, schools, a centre for coach education, events, talent development and mass community participation programmes.


https://www.basketballengland.co.uk...etball-performance-centre-build-complete-2016


----------



## RMB2007

*Dulwich Hamlet FC*





















> FIRST GLIMPSE OF DULWICH HAMLET’S PROPOSED NEW STADIUM
> 
> The plan also includes the construction of 155 new homes, including an as-of-yet unspecified amount of affordable housing, along with a community gym and ‘multi-use games area.’
> 
> The homes will be built on the site of the current stadium, which was constructed in 1992. The proposed new stadium will be located slightly to the west of the current ground on a training pitch bordering, though not impeding on, the Greendale Fields.


www.southwarknews.co.uk/news/exclus...ed-new-stadium-revealed/#.Vs7iKVPQ8aU.twitter


----------



## gazzaa2

What will be the Dulwich capacity?


----------



## RMB2007

*Northampton Town*



> Northampton Town Football Club are pleased to announce that work is set to begin on the East Stand with Phase One scheduled to be completed by the end of the season.
> 
> Phase One will see 1,924 seats put back into the East Stand and is expected to be completed by the start of April ready in time for the final home games of the season.
> 
> Getting the right solution for the next phases of the stand and possible Conference Centre will still take some time as we continue to discuss plans, designs and options, plus there are also some legal issues that still need to be taken care of, but we felt it was very important, listening to fans, that we were able to start work as quickly as possible by at least putting some seats back in.


http://www.ntfc.co.uk/news/article/northampton-town-east-stand-sixfields-2960831.aspx


----------



## poguemahone

Is there a reason for the Dulwich stadium? Their current ground is great.


----------



## RMB2007

poguemahone said:


> Is there a reason for the Dulwich stadium? Their current ground is great.





> In February 2014, it emerged that the freehold of the ground had been bought by Hadley Property Group. Shortly afterwards, Hadley took day to control of the club and paid off a significant number of debts which had come very close to driving the club into bankruptcy. Hadley have made no secret that they are looking to redevelop some or all of the current ground, with the club being moved to more appropriate facilities nearby. They have publicly stated that giving the club a long term future is an integral part of their plans.


http://dhst.org.uk/about/trust-activities/trustandground/


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*




























www.afcfylde.co.uk/mill-farm-meet-the-team/


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Ashton Gate:

February 24









https://twitter.com/white_design

February 25









https://twitter.com/Bristol_Sport


----------



## SteveCourty

I have a request if anyone is going to Ashton gate today and takes any photos of the minutes silence can you send me pictures. I didn't know the lad that died but I know his dad. I'd like to get him pics to give him in a few months when things have calmed. Thanks


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Kia Oval*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/KiaOvalEvents





















https://twitter.com/Dmjenko


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*





















> The impressive black cladding panelling on the front of the West Stand is well underway and is expected to be completed over the weekend. The panelling on the side elevations of the stand will begin early next week. Glazed screening on the front of the stand will also start next week.
> 
> The roof on the West Stand is now complete and just requires a touch up on the paintwork on the underside.
> 
> The foundations for the South Stand have been completed but there is a little more groundwork to do before steelwork can start in a couple of weeks. Mechanical and electrical instillation continues alongside brick and block work.


www.afcfylde.co.uk/no-business-like-snow-business/


----------



## Ranma Saotome

March 5

Ashton Gate:










https://twitter.com/simondavies45


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


>























> Lancashire CCC set for cash boost as work begins on new Hilton Garden Inn at Emirates Old Trafford
> 
> The Lodge is being demolished to make way for new £13m four-star five-story hotel as redevelopment of Emirates Old Trafford is almost complete
> 
> The £13m project – which has been funded with a unique £3m cricket bond, along with a £4m loan from Trafford Council and a £5m cash injection from the Greater Manchester Combined Authority – is due to be finished by the summer of 2017.


www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/sport/cricket/lancashire-cricket-hilton-old-trafford-10994891


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Can Ashton Gate get its own thread? I don't remember what the final capacity will be, but it looks over 20k.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

alexandru.mircea said:


> Can Ashton Gate get its own thread? I don't remember what the final capacity will be, but it looks over 20k.


I created a thread for the stadium: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131211755


----------



## andyh109

Any idea what that little building is to the right of the new stand at Ashton Gate? Is it part of a future corner stand perhaps?


----------



## RMB2007

*Accrington Stanley*


























> New stand plans submitted
> 
> Ambitious owner Andy Holt has hailed a new era at Accrington Stanley after the club put forward plans for a multi-million redevelopment of the Wham Stadium.
> 
> Mr Holt has been in talks with Hyndburn Council since he took over the League Two club in October last year about securing a new lease on the ground.
> 
> Terms have been agreed on a 50-year lease and now plans are in to begin the first phase of the proposed development which is a new 1,500 capacity all-seater stand.
> 
> The new stand, to be built down the Whinney Hill side of the ground, will have modern spectator facilities in the concourse and the potential to be split to accommodate home and away supporters.
> 
> The single-tier stand is also future-proofed with the possibility of adding corporate entertainment boxes and facilities built into its design.


http://accringtonstanley.co.uk/2016/03/new-stand-plans-submitted/


----------



## SteveCourty

andyh109 said:


> Any idea what that little building is to the right of the new stand at Ashton Gate? Is it part of a future corner stand perhaps?


Media centre I think


----------



## stulch

SteveCourty said:


> Media centre I think


Yep.


----------



## RMB2007

andyh109 said:


> Any idea what that little building is to the right of the new stand at Ashton Gate? Is it part of a future corner stand perhaps?


----------



## DimitriB

Is there a decision made where Chelsea and Tottenham are going to play when there stadiums are under construction?


----------



## RMB2007

*Belle Vue Aces*










https://www.facebook.com/bellevuespeedway/photos_stream?ref=page_internal


----------



## stulch

RMB2007 said:


>


I think this is an old plan.


----------



## ph80uk

DimitriB said:


> Is there a decision made where Chelsea and Tottenham are going to play when there stadiums are under construction?


Both still in negotiations with Wembley Stadium, with England to play more matches around the country.


----------



## RMB2007

*Cambridge City*



> A judicial review has been held over the decision to grant planning approval for a new football stadium near Cambridge.
> 
> The legal challenge over Cambridge City Football Club's 3,000 capacity stadium at Sawston was considered yesterday during a hearing at London's High Court.
> 
> However a decision has not yet been made, with Mr Justice Jay saying he would write to South Cambs District Council in due course with his decision.
> 
> It is understood this could take anything between three to four days to up to six weeks.


http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Jud...mbridge-City/story-28884549-detail/story.html


----------



## CharlieP

ph80uk said:


> Both still in negotiations with Wembley Stadium, with England to play more matches around the country.


What happens when the NFL comes to town? The Rugby World Cup could only have two matches at Wembley in September/October because of the three NFL games there...


----------



## Guest

CharlieP said:


> What happens when the NFL comes to town? The Rugby World Cup could only have two matches at Wembley in September/October because of the three NFL games there...


The NFL dates are set well in advance from what I understand. This year's dates are already set in stone. The Premier League will schedule the Chelsea and/or Spurs games around that, with the team/s playing away.


----------



## RMB2007

*Stoke City*



> CHAIRMAN Peter Coates is hoping Stoke's season-ticket sales will help twist his arm when it comes to filling in the south-east corner of the Britannia Stadium.
> 
> He insists the development - the first since the arena opened in 1997 - is on the agenda for a possible 2017 go ahead.
> 
> But only if season-ticket and matchday sales persuade him and the board to give it the green light.


http://www.stokesentinel.co.uk/Stok...um-expansion/story-28883785-detail/story.html


----------



## Henk1970

5portsF4n said:


> The NFL dates are set well in advance from what I understand. This year's dates are already set in stone. The Premier League will schedule the Chelsea and/or Spurs games around that, with the team/s playing away.


Is Twickenham an option for Chelsea or Spurs?


----------



## canarywondergod

Henk1970 said:


> Is Twickenham an option for Chelsea or Spurs?


Football (the proper association type not the soon to be played american type) has never been played at Twickenham as far as I'm aware. I think the RFU make a statement of never wanting it to be played at Twickenham? Maybe this could change as Wembley has hosted rugby union and league now but please someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## RMB2007

Easier for the two clubs to use Wembley in 50,000 mode, 'cause hosting extra matches at Twickers would be a major uphill battle.


----------



## canarywondergod

RMB2007 said:


> Easier for the two clubs to use Wembley in 50,000 mode, 'cause hosting extra matches at Twickers would be a major uphill battle.


Suppose the RFU became mahussively liberal overnight, the bottom two tiers of Twickenham would be around 60-65,000 I guess?


----------



## Rev Stickleback

They can, of course, possibly have more NFL games at Twickenham. Only one this year, but two, or even all three might not be out of the question.

That would free up a date or two.


----------



## CharlieP

It seems to be the received wisdom that the RFU are against having soccer at Twickenham (as opposed to the proper football usually played there ), but to the best of my knowledge they've never made any official statement to that effect. The biggest stumbling block would be the local council and residents, who have constantly been at loggerheads with the RFU about the number of events held at HQ...


----------



## Guest

canarywondergod said:


> Suppose the RFU became mahussively liberal overnight, the bottom two tiers of Twickenham would be around 60-65,000 I guess?


I actually don't see why Chelsea, or anyone, would want to play there, when there is a much better option at Wembley. Especially Spurs who already play in North London.


----------



## AtomicWasp

The lower 2 tiers of Twickenham I think are around 55k. Of course in addition to the council issues there is no segregation for supporters.


----------



## RMB2007

*Belle Vue Aces*





































www.airviewsphotography.uk/belle-vue/


----------



## Andy-i

CharlieP said:


> It seems to be the received wisdom that the RFU are against having Football at Twickenham (as opposed to the egg chasing usually played there ),


Fixed it for you Charlie


----------



## RMB2007

> AFC Bournemouth has announced the intention to submit plans to increase the capacity of Vitality Stadium.
> 
> The plans, which include the installation of a new permanent South Stand and the south west and south east corners of the stadium being filled in, are set to go on display to supporters and local residents in a public exhibition at Vitality Stadium on Thursday 17th March.


www.afcb.co.uk/news/article/afc-bou...-for-potential-stadium-expansion-3001089.aspx


----------



## Rev Stickleback

5portsF4n said:


> I actually don't see why Chelsea, or anyone, would want to play there, when there is a much better option at Wembley.


For Chelsea, Twickenham might be the better option due to location.

It's also a much better stadium than Wembley. It's doesn't look great from the outside, but from inside in knocks Wembley for six. Wembley's lower tier is too shallow, and the top tier too far away. All three tiers, in contrast, are fine at Twickenham.


As said though, restrictions on the number of events it can host probably rule it out.


----------



## JYDA

Rev Stickleback said:


> For Chelsea, Twickenham might be the better option due to location.
> 
> It's also a much better stadium than Wembley. It's doesn't look great from the outside, but from inside in knocks Wembley for six. Wembley's lower tier is too shallow, and the top tier too far away. All three tiers, in contrast, are fine at Twickenham.


You may think differently if you ever saw Twickenham with football markings. Twickenham's pitch is 20 metres longer and 2 metres wider than Wembley in addition to the first row being an awfully long way from the touchlines as you can see below.


----------



## RMB2007

> Sheffield City Council has approved the full planning application for the £3.5 million Park Community Arena – the new home for the Sheffield Sharks basketball team – and car parking.
> 
> The multi-purpose, Park Community Arena will have three courts, seating for up to 2,500 spectators and a study support centre run by the Sharks.
> 
> It will provide flexible sports facilities and event spaces for the local community as well as those based at the AWRC, UTC Sheffield Olympic Legacy Park and Oasis Academy Don Valley, located on the OLP.


http://olympiclegacypark.co.uk/news/2016/03/planning-approval-for-olympic-legacy-park


----------



## cyril sneer

So after all that fuss they are temporarily left with a stand pretty much resembling what was there beforehand :lol:


----------



## RMB2007

> More than 100 architects from around the world have already responded to a competition launched by Forest Green Rovers to design its new stadium.
> 
> Architectural firms from as far afield as Chicago, Perth, Singapore, Venice, Barcelona, Berlin and Helsinki – as well as many leading and up-and-coming firms from around Britain, have expressed an interest in designing the stadium – with less than a month left before the competition entry deadline.
> 
> Entrants have until the end of April to make their initial submission.


www.nonleaguedaily.com/headlines/ma...-green-rovers-stadium-design-competition.html


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*



















http://www.afcfylde.co.uk/mill-farm-update-38/

*Slough Town *










https://twitter.com/Bakler1


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *AFC Bournemouth*


From the planning application:


----------



## Laurence2011

lovely little kop end that'll look great!


----------



## Znak25

Any dates when construction will start and if it's going to be finished before next season starts, I like everything they have done with the team so far.


----------



## superted4

Whilst I know Bournemouth will be pragmatic with their spending, maybe something a little more 'attractive' could have been designed. Are there any indications of cost as looking at the fantastic job udinese did for around £30m then surely that should be the bench mark for other European clubs


----------



## cyril sneer

It looks like there is a lower and higher tier each tier with separate vestibules. Wonder why they could not have one large kop tier?


----------



## SteveCourty

Last time I went there they only had 3 stands so anything is an improvement. I do feel this site is extremely limited and they will eventually have to move if the success continues so I guess they don't want yo spend too much. Horrible stadium to get into by car even worse for the coaches


----------



## RMB2007

> *Bath Racecourse*














> The new grandstand at @BathRacecourse is looking great! Can't wait for the opening this summer


https://twitter.com/TheBathMagazine


----------



## RMB2007

*Luton Town*







































> Planning permission for Power Court and Newlands Park to be sought
> 
> Today, at Luton Borough Council’s “Think Luton, Think Investment” launch event in St Pancras, Luton Town’s Chief Executive Gary Sweet announced the Club’s intention to submit a planning application this summer, prior to the start of the new 2016/17 football season.


www.lutontown.co.uk/news/article/planning-request-to-be-submitted-this-summer-3060642.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*






























> Construction work at Mill Farm continues apace with around six weeks until the scheduled opening of Bradley’s Sports Bar in time for Euro 2016.
> 
> The fit out inside Bradley’s and the Cafe started this week with the raised flooring and the ceiling beginning to take shape as seen in the first photo below.
> 
> The glazing to the pitch side of the West Stand is well underway and the striking black cladding that wraps around the entire stand is all but complete.
> 
> Cladding has also now started to the rear of the East Stand whilst handrails are currently going up on the South Stand.
> 
> One of the main jobs this week has been lifting the huge air conditioning units up onto the roof.
> 
> Brick and block work and mechanical and electrical instillation is ongoing throughout the project and is progressing well.


http://www.afcfylde.co.uk/mill-farm-update-39/


----------



## poguemahone

I REALLY like Luton's design. Any idea of capacity? Quick trawl on their forum and I can't find anything.


----------



## canarywondergod

poguemahone said:


> I REALLY like Luton's design. Any idea of capacity? Quick trawl on their forum and I can't find anything.


The flood light setup is certainly different! Anyone think why they've gone for this design?


----------



## aaronniuk

Luton stadium design is just fantastic.

Floodlights as unique as Nuevo Lasesarre, Spain


----------



## RMB2007

poguemahone said:


> I REALLY like Luton's design. Any idea of capacity? Quick trawl on their forum and I can't find anything.


From cizza on the footballgroundguide forum:



> Capacity will be about 17,000 which is about right for the club at present, an increase on Kenilworth Road, but not too large that it'll be half empty every week.
> 
> Apparently three of the stands can be extended further if needed, but that smaller end would be an obvious and easy way to add a couple of thousand.


----------



## RMB2007

Another render of the Luton Town stadium design:










https://www.instagram.com/niallgkelly/


----------



## RMB2007

> Chelmsford City have already held provisional talks with the city council over the location of a new ground for the Clarets.
> 
> The Chronicle understands two spots, one within the new Beaulieu development and another between the city and Great Leighs, have been cited as possible plots.
> 
> The ground would be built as part of a Section 106 agreement between housing developers and Chelmsford City Council.


http://www.essexchronicle.co.uk/Clarets-open-talks-new-stadium/story-29104398-detail/story.html


----------



## jockblue

Can't help but think that Luton floodlight arrangement is going to leave shadows all over the pitch. Even the renders show them.


----------



## cyril sneer

I don't actually see the point of the raised floodlight gantry at the Luton stadium when they could have just stuck the floodlights on the roofs of the stands. Seems like they have designed the floodlights to be unique just for the point of being unique.


----------



## Red85

Double for some reason after editing...


----------



## Red85

jockblue said:


> Can't help but think that Luton floodlight arrangement is going to leave shadows all over the pitch. Even the renders show them.


Which shadows? It's England :hmm:


----------



## MikeC9180

Red85, you have a point! And that's from an Englishman.

I think there are a number of stadia that have very distinctive shadow patterns from structural features and it's not necessarily a bad thing, it just adds to the character. I'm thinking of the Azteca in Mexico City ('86 World Cup) and any of the stadia with central screens such as in Frankfurt. So I'm in the "why not?" Camp on this one.


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*



















https://twitter.com/markborland79


----------



## RMB2007

> *Barnet FC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barnet have submitted a planning application to replace the north terrace with an all-seater stand.
Click to expand...

Away stand being removed:










https://twitter.com/Flapper_Kirby


----------



## wesdunn

Hey Guys
Interesting to here everyone's views on the stadiums, especially Wembley, I have been over in Spain for last 10 years and not seen a game at the new Wembley, lucky enough I'm back in London and my local team (Crystal Palace) has made the semi-final of the FA Cup, I just got my ticket for the game this coming Sunday, can't wait


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Cray Wanderers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cray-wanderers.com/bromley-council-planning-application-hearing-postponed-from-22nd-march/





> Cray Wanderers Football Club were successfully granted approval (subject to conditions) for their application to build a multi-purpose stadium on Flamingo Park, Sidcup By Pass Road, Chislehurst.
> 
> Bromley Council’s planning committee voted in favour of the scheme by a comfortable majority, after a presentation from Bob Mcquillan and written support from Bob Neil MP, Sport England, the FA and London Sport, amongst many others. This decision will now be referred to the London Mayor and the Secretary of State for ratification and is subject to planning conditions to be proposed by the Council.
> 
> Assuming the above criteria is met, this decision will finally result in an outstanding stadium, community regeneration scheme and long awaited home for London’s oldest football club.


www.cray-wanderers.com/stadium-updates/


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Dulwich Hamlet FC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.southwarknews.co.uk/news/exclus...ed-new-stadium-revealed/#.Vs7iKVPQ8aU.twitter


From the plans:


----------



## ChoCho123

Britannia Stadium stadium becomes the bet365 Stadium + 1800 new seats.



> * Club to play at bet365 Stadium from start of 2016/17 Premier League campaign
> * City to raise stadium seat capacity by 'filling in' corner
> * bet365 extend shirt sponsorship by further three years
> 
> Stoke City are delighted to announce the Britannia Stadium is to be known as the bet365 Stadium from the start of the 2016/17 Premier League season.
> 
> The Potters have entered into an initial six-year stadium naming rights agreement with the Club's owners bet365, who have also extended their shirt sponsorship of the Potters for a further three years.
> 
> *In addition, the Club have also announced plans to redevelop the stadium by 'filling in' the corner between the DPD and Marston's Pedigree Stands, thereby creating 1,800 extra seats and lifting the capacity above 30,000. The work will be completed in time for the start of the 2017/18 season.*
> 
> "We also felt the time was right to redevelop the corner of the ground between the DPD and Marston's Pedigree Stands. Planning permission has been in place for some time but it was important we carried out the work when we felt the Club was ready for an increase in seat capacity."
> 
> The stadium, which became the Potters' home when they moved from the Victoria Ground in 1997, will undergo a complete rebrand over the course of this summer in preparation for the start of the 2016/17 season – the Club's ninth in the Premier League.


http://www.stokecityfc.com/news/art...aming-rights-3072250.aspx#1Z6xwT1mf2SveIpd.99


----------



## RMB2007

*Truro City*



> Work on Truro City's new stadium will start in October after the final legal document needed was signed.
> 
> The club has obtained a Section 106 planning order which states that the club will move into their new ground at Silver Bow on the outskirts of the city by 26 July, 2017.
> 
> "All the talking is finished," Truro chairman Peter Masters told BBC Sport.
> 
> "The diggers will go in in October this year, the building will commence in October or possibly before."
> 
> Once the new stadium is built, a retail park will be constructed on the Treyew Road site.
> 
> The new ground will meet the minimum grade 'A' standards, with a capacity for 4,000 fans and the potential for that to be increased to 5,000, making it suitable for the highest level of non-league football.
> 
> It will also have a synthetic 3G surface and conference facilities.


www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36101580


----------



## scrapingsky

*Stadium tour*

If I ever visit England I won't miss the chance to visit some of these stadiums.


----------



## SteveCourty

ChoCho123 said:


> Britannia Stadium stadium becomes the bet365 Stadium + 1800 new seats. http://www.stokecityfc.com/news/article/stoke-city-bet365-stadium-naming-rights-3072250.aspx#1Z6xwT1mf2SveIpd.99


A bit fishy this bet365 is owned by the stokes owners daughter


----------



## Kiwiwomble

Can't remember if this has been posted, please send a message to the two London mayoral candidates supporting Wimbledon's new stadium 

A form had already been set up here


bringthedonshome.org/contact-the-candidates/

Bring the Dons home!


----------



## Alix_D

SteveCourty said:


> A bit fishy this bet365 is owned by the stokes owners daughter


Stoke City in ´funded by Peter Coates´ shocker :lol:

In these cases, it only becomes fishy if the deal is ludicrously above market value (e.g. Manchester City can't pay themselves 200M a year for the naming rights at Eastlands as FFP would kick in) or it is presented as such. Considering Stoke's shirts, ground and so on have been daubed in Bet365 branding for years, it's not a shocking development. 

Shame the ground doesn't have a proper name. It's easy to forget it's not actually 'The Britannia' after so long.


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*





















> Work on the playing surface at Mill Farm has been on going over the past couple of weeks and now that the area has been levelled, soil is beginning to be laid.
> 
> The soil started to be transferred from the bottom of the site on to the pitch yesterday and will be levelled out over the next few weeks before drainage work can begin.
> 
> West Stand
> More glass has been fitted on the road side elevations and screening to the road side is set to start soon.
> 
> Plastering is well underway on the ground floor whilst plaster boarding is on going on the second floor where Milano restaurant and Churchill’s conferencing suite are situated.
> 
> Tiling has begun in the toilet and shower rooms in the home changing area to the right of the player’s tunnel.
> 
> Fire separation is underway between the floor levels.
> 
> South Stand
> Terracing and steelwork is complete and blockwork has started.
> 
> East Stand
> Brickwork started this week and the black cladding to the rear of the stand, facing the road, is over half complete and is expected to be finished in around a week.


www.afcfylde.co.uk/mill-farm-update-40/


----------



## MarkJF

cyril sneer said:


> I don't actually see the point of the raised floodlight gantry at the Luton stadium when they could have just stuck the floodlights on the roofs of the stands. Seems like they have designed the floodlights to be unique just for the point of being unique.


If they did, good, it looks fantastic and you'd know it was Luton's ground.


----------



## spud

RMB2007 said:


> From the plans:


How much is that gonna cost? Roughly..


----------



## RMB2007

*Gillingham*



> CHAIRMAN: NEW GROUND NEWS IN TWO OR THREE WEEKS
> 
> Then came an unexpected announcement when Mr.Scally was asked about a possible new stadium and his answer was, “On a new ground I will able to give some very good news to supporters in the next two or three weeks. We can put out some news on a new ground that I’m sure will be very well received by our supporters.”


www.gillsconnect.com/s/Gills_News_D...N__NEW_GROUND_NEWS_IN_TWO_OR_THREE_WEEKS.html


----------



## matthemod

RMB2007 said:


> *Gillingham*
> 
> 
> 
> www.gillsconnect.com/s/Gills_News_D...N__NEW_GROUND_NEWS_IN_TWO_OR_THREE_WEEKS.html


Generally Gillsconnect is a pretty shameful tabloid who grab one snippet of information and twist it to make it a "news story", but this time they actually found an interview Scally made.

However...as any Gills fan can tell you, we've been down this route before. We've had "announcements" of land close to being bought (they weren't), endless feasibility studies, lots of "we're working close with the council", who have done absolutely nothing. We've also had a few hand drawn renders distributed, a couple of pie in the sky dreams, including a ground share with Gravesend and Northfleet, as well as a 40k domed stadium with retractable pitch.

Basically, until there's actually spades in the ground, don't believe anything when it comes to the new stadium, it's been like this for 16 years.


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*




























https://twitter.com/donnalclifford


----------



## LAYiddo

The live cams at the new stadium at White Hart Lane are up:

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/new-scheme/stadium-tv/


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Fylde*










https://twitter.com/AFCFYLDE


----------



## RMB2007

*Scarborough Athletic*
























http://www.constructionnews.co.uk/p...-with-olympic-legacy-village/10009356.article


----------



## RMB2007

*Barnet*

From another forum:



> Heard from a reliable source that if Barnet don't get relegated this season they will construct a similar stand behind the other goal and also remove the seats in the main stand to give supporters the option to stand












https://twitter.com/CarlaDevine1


----------



## RMB2007

^^



















https://twitter.com/jamiehoneymsn69


----------



## AstroBiont

Perhaps it's only technically a stadium-related issue but I was looking at the stats from the opening day of the 2016/17 Premier League season in the top two divisions in England because I suspected something given the fixtures arranged for today. It seems that there were almost as many spectators at Championship matches as Premiership games. I think that there are a few reasons for this, not the least of which is that there were three extra games played in the Championship. Still, I found it an interesting curio.

*Premier League*

21,037 Hull 2-1 Leicester 

19,126 Burnley 0-1 Swansea

24,490 Crystal Palace 0-1 West Brom

34,494 Everton 1-1 Tottenham

32,110 Middlesbrough 1-1 Stoke

31,488 Southampton 1-1 Watford

54,362 Man City 2-1 Sunderland 

*Total: 217,107*


*Sky Bet Championship*

33,286 Aston Villa 3-0 Rotherham

15,049 Barnsley 2-0 Derby

10,089 Brentford 2-0 Ipswich

4,579 Burton 1-2 Bristol City

27,392 Leeds 1-2 Birmingham

52,079 Newcastle 1-2 Huddersfield

10,809 Preston 1-2 Fulham

12,216 Wigan 3-0 Blackburn

20,425 Wolves 2-0 Reading

26,236 Norwich 0-0 Sheff Wed 

*Total: 212,160*


----------



## RMB2007

Some of the other rejected designs for the new Forest Green Rovers stadium:

*ZED Factory*



















More info/images in the link:

www.zedfactory.com/#!stadium-competition/khgoq

*Gianni Botsford Architects*




























More info/images in the link:

www.giannibotsford.com/project/forest-green-rovers-eco-park-stadium/


----------



## RMB2007

*Watford*












> Work is progressing well on the roof installation at Watford FC covering @gleventsuk corner terrace @WatfordFC


https://twitter.com/gleventsuk


----------



## Laurence2011

is there even any point of that expansion?? :lol:


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Laurence2011 said:


> is there even any point of that expansion?? :lol:


I'd guess is about the two executive areas, not the seats. The seats are just a small bonus


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> *Watford*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/gleventsuk



Probably the ugliest extension ever made to a stadium


----------



## slipperydog

SteveCourty said:


> Probably the ugliest extension ever made to a stadium


Nope, and it's not close.










http://www.enr.com/articles/22690-cu-athletic-facility-expansion-will-better-connect-sports-programs


----------



## RMB2007

*Slough Town*

From Gary on Flickr:




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/horshamrebel/


----------



## SteveCourty

slipperydog said:


> Nope, and it's not close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.enr.com/articles/22690-cu-athletic-facility-expansion-will-better-connect-sports-programs



Where's that? I actually like it but I think that's more the building behind imposing into the ground


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*



> The Mayor of London Sadiq Khan has announced that he is returning the decision for our new stadium planning application back to Merton Council.
> 
> We welcome this decision and we hope that in the near future Merton Council will confirm that the planning application has been granted.
> 
> When this is done it will be a major step forward for the club’s ambitions to return to our home in Merton and a genuine cause for celebration.


www.afcwimbledon.co.uk/news/article/2016-17/new-stadium-update-3263667.aspx



> Leader of Merton Council Councillor Stephen Alambritis said: “This is the icing on the cake in what has been a superb two weeks for British sport at the Olympics. I am absolutely thrilled with the Mayor’s decision to hand the decision back to us and we look forward to the home-coming of this much-loved and well-deserving team. Merton wants to see AFC Wimbledon back on Wimbledon turf. We will now be working with the applicant towards the delivery of the site. The club has been very patient throughout the process and now the dream of players and fans alike, many of whom are local, is set to become reality.”


https://news.merton.gov.uk/2016/08/...ack-afc-wimbledon-decision-to-merton-council/


----------



## RobH

^^ Oh you're far too quick RMB. Was just about to post this.


----------



## AstroBiont

RMB2007 said:


> *Watford*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/gleventsuk


Okay, I know I've gone barmy, but in this particular image this reminds me of a giant Bender face (from Fururama). If you ever see it you'll never be able to unsee it.


----------



## AstroBiont

^^

For those not feelin' it here's what I was getting at. I'll get me coat and straitjacket on the way out.


----------



## RMB2007

Worthing recently upgraded their main stand.

Before:



















After:





















> Worthing Football Club is set to officially open its newly upgraded Main Stand as the team takes on Harlow Town on Saturday 20th August. The Main Stand has received extensive upgrades over the summer, with £45,000 invested over the course of six weeks of work.


https://worthingfc.com/2016/08/18/w...t-from-the-crowd-with-new-upgrade-to-stadium/


----------



## MikeC9180

AstroBiont said:


> Perhaps it's only technically a stadium-related issue but I was looking at the stats from the opening day of the 2016/17 Premier League season in the top two divisions in England because I suspected something given the fixtures arranged for today. It seems that there were almost as many spectators at Championship matches as Premiership games. I think that there are a few reasons for this, not the least of which is that there were three extra games played in the Championship. Still, I found it an interesting curio.
> 
> 
> 
> *Premier League*
> 
> 
> 
> 21,037 Hull 2-1 Leicester
> 
> 
> 
> 19,126 Burnley 0-1 Swansea
> 
> 
> 
> 24,490 Crystal Palace 0-1 West Brom
> 
> 
> 
> 34,494 Everton 1-1 Tottenham
> 
> 
> 
> 32,110 Middlesbrough 1-1 Stoke
> 
> 
> 
> 31,488 Southampton 1-1 Watford
> 
> 
> 
> 54,362 Man City 2-1 Sunderland
> 
> 
> 
> *Total: 217,107*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sky Bet Championship*
> 
> 
> 
> 33,286 Aston Villa 3-0 Rotherham
> 
> 
> 
> 15,049 Barnsley 2-0 Derby
> 
> 
> 
> 10,089 Brentford 2-0 Ipswich
> 
> 
> 
> 4,579 Burton 1-2 Bristol City
> 
> 
> 
> 27,392 Leeds 1-2 Birmingham
> 
> 
> 
> 52,079 Newcastle 1-2 Huddersfield
> 
> 
> 
> 10,809 Preston 1-2 Fulham
> 
> 
> 
> 12,216 Wigan 3-0 Blackburn
> 
> 
> 
> 20,425 Wolves 2-0 Reading
> 
> 
> 
> 26,236 Norwich 0-0 Sheff Wed
> 
> 
> 
> *Total: 212,160*



The main reason will probably be something to with the host venues of the Premier League being amongst the smallest in the division, except Everton and City. Perhaps looking at the figures as a percentage of total capacity would show a truer reflection of the popularity of the leagues? For example Preston and Wigan were only 50% (ish) of capacity whereas all of the PL games were 70%+

Btw, I must say I'm not disagreeing with you, and I think it is only a good thing that leagues outside the PL draw good crowds.


----------



## RMB2007

This article tells a different story in regards to Millwall's situation:



> Is Millwall really under threat from sale of its car park?


http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/is-millwall-really-under-threat-from.html?m=1

From another forum:



> A Dodgy CPO with the property developers linked to the council. Millwall aren't happy about it as their owner wants to build flats himself, good chance its why he bought the club in the first place, and their proposal didn't get a fair tender. All this crap about locals and businesses being relocated is ridiculous, not as ridiculous as the claims about the entire club it self!


----------



## RMB2007

*Salford City*




























https://twitter.com/SalfordCityFC


----------



## RMB2007

*Scarborough Athletic*










https://timelapse.regenology.co.uk/api/embedded/Apo


----------



## RMB2007

https://twitter.com/maidstoneunited


----------



## RMB2007

> Kempton Park to close, new racecourse for Newmarket
> 
> Proposed half a billion pound investment in British Racing
> 
> The Jockey Club unveils ten-year plan to invest at least half a billion pounds into British Racing
> 
> Nationwide programme of investments designed to benefit horsemen and racegoers across all of the group’s racecourses and training grounds around the country
> 
> To help to facilitate these plans The Jockey Club is submitting its estate at Kempton Park for future redevelopment consideration following local authority’s ‘Call for Sites’ – should this prove successful racing forecast to continue until at least 2021
> 
> The Jockey Club intends for Sandown Park to receive major investment to unlock its potential as London’s Class 1 dual-code racecourse on doorstep of millions of people, as well as boosting Jump racing around the country
> 
> New floodlit all-weather racecourse purpose-built for horsemen to be created within Jockey Club Racecourses should Kempton Park receive redevelopment approval, with Newmarket front-running location as Britain's busiest racehorse Training Centre


www.thejockeyclub.co.uk/news/proposed-half-a-billion-pound-investment-in-british-racing


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidstone United*



















https://twitter.com/maidstoneunited


----------



## Cgills

Maidstone United. Very steep terrace that.


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidstone United*










https://twitter.com/maidstoneunited

*Salford City*










https://twitter.com/SalfordCityFC


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidstone United*



















https://twitter.com/maidstoneunited


----------



## Henk1970

Any news on the new ground of Scunthorpe United?


----------



## RMB2007

^^

Last info was this:



> SCUNTHORPE United Football Club will obtain the land this month for its new stadium .
> 
> in an interview with Radio Humberside, chairman Peter Swann said he expects work to start on it in the Spring, with a completion date on July 2018.
> 
> He said the club will obtain the land this month with building work to start later this year.


www.scunthorpetelegraph.co.uk/scunt...m-this-month/story-30026732-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidstone United*



















https://twitter.com/maidstoneunited


----------



## RMB2007

*Salford City*



















https://twitter.com/SalfordCityFC


----------



## trmather

Is there a slant in the pitch at Salford?


----------



## Crooky

trmather said:


> Is there a slant in the pitch at Salford?


Surely the way that looks the further you are situated (on the left as we look at it) of the stand the less you will see to the right? Maybe it's an illusion? But the design looks baffling to me!


----------



## RMB2007

*Salford City*










https://twitter.com/SalfordCityFC


----------



## RobH

Good news for Millwall fans...

*Millwall CPO scrapped as Lewisham mayor abandons development plan*

https://www.theguardian.com/football/2017/jan/25/millwall-cpo-scrapped-lewisham-mayor?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## canarywondergod

RobH said:


> Good news for Millwall fans...
> 
> *Millwall CPO scrapped as Lewisham mayor abandons development plan*
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/football/2017/jan/25/millwall-cpo-scrapped-lewisham-mayor?CMP=twt_gu


Good! I'm not a Millwall fan but that proposal was so disrespectful to the club.


----------



## matthemod

Thank god, they may have ended up in Kent! We have enough problems with Charlton claiming they're from Kent, don't need another!


----------



## RMB2007

*Trent Bridge*



> Alterations and extensions to Radcliffe Road Stand to incorporate new broadcasting facilities, new kitchen, restaurant and adjoining viewing terrace





















https://twitter.com/TrentBridge


----------



## Leedsrule

SalopianShrew said:


> they have a support who has backed them to be where they are.


No they haven't, they have one rich owner who has backed them to where they are, it doesnt matter if they had 1000 supporters or 2, the club would have succeeded regardless when youre pumping millions of pounds in. And thats unfair. 



> Its because you are a Leeds fan you think like you do. The Hypocrisy is a fan of a Club who couldn't support themselves in the Champions League, criticising a Club that can support themselves in their current place.


What are you even talking about? I have no memory of Leeds being in the champions league, Ive only properly supported them since league 1 believe it or not (check when I signed up to this forum), and i'm not a big fan anyway, i'm, a far bigger Woking fan. Ive watched Woking home and away my entire life. Leeds have nothing to do with my views, if anyone does it's Woking.



> How did a Woking fan come to support Leeds was it watching them paying above their means? To play at a higher level than they naturally should be.


Nope, I have never seen Leeds play in the premier league. Not much point claiming i'm a glory hunter, i'm the furthest thing from it. My dad is from Leeds, and I am from Woking, if you must know, not that it is relevant to anything whatsoever in this discussion. You still haven't actually made any points, you're just critisizing Leeds and myself, for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## SalopianShrew

Leedsrule said:


> No they haven't, they have one rich owner who has backed them to where they are, it doesnt matter if they had 1000 supporters or 2, the club would have succeeded regardless when youre pumping millions of pounds in. And thats unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I have never seen Leeds play in the premier league. Not much point claiming i'm a glory hunter, i'm the furthest thing from it. My dad is from Leeds, and I am from Woking, if you must know, not that it is relevant to anything whatsoever in this discussion. You still haven't actually made any points, you're just critisizing Leeds and myself, for no reason whatsoever.


So you have no recollection of them being where they '''Belong''. How does that correlate to you thinking they belong in the Premier League while never seeing them being there.
Fleetwood have been in League One longer than you've seen Leeds'' where they belong''. Coincidently So have Leeds.
That one Supporter who backs Fleetwood is enough to put them where they are. That is fair why can't he spend what he wants on the Club he supports?


Your the typical ''MASSIVE LEEDS FAN'' you look down your nose I've put it out of joint.
Leeds belong in the Champ


----------



## jockblue

So, anyone got any Stadium and Arena Development News? :lol:


----------



## SalopianShrew

jockblue said:


> So, anyone got any Stadium and Arena Development News? :lol:


 Leeds are developing theirs as it's too small for them. Massive Clubs need 40,000 plus grounds. :dance:


----------



## RMB2007

*Salford City*



















https://twitter.com/SalfordCityFC


----------



## Bobby3

Salford's stadium is looking good. Could be a model for smaller clubs in other countries.


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidstone United*




























https://twitter.com/maidstoneunited


----------



## RMB2007

*Ebbsfleet United*





















> Ebbsfleet United are gearing up for the Northfleet/Plough End renovation in the summer by submitting a detailed planning application for a new stand and integrated 55-bedroom hotel.
> 
> Initially the stand will accommodate 1,750 supporters on standing terraces with the ability to convert to seating (to follow the seating line of our new main stand) when appropriate.
> 
> The club is working hard to achieve a planning consent from Gravesham Borough Council in May 2017 so work can start this coming June – with a projected completion date of April 2018.


http://ebbsfleetunited.co.uk/plans-...orate-hotel-development-submitted-to-council/


----------



## hajj_3

New £36m 2,500 capacity arena + 800 capacity conference (3,500 total) in Hull due to open in 2018. Seems ridiculously expensive for such a small arena imo.



> HULL City Council has approved plans for a £36m live music and conference venue - at the second time of asking.
> 
> The proposals were passed at this afternoon's planning meeting. the Beverley Gate revamp was also passed along with a plan to turn The Crown pub, Holderness Road, into a Netto store.
> 
> Today's decision to approve the Hull Venue means construction can now move forward on:
> 
> • A 3,500-capacity convert auditorium, reducing to 2,500 for all-seated events, with the flexibility for use as an 800-capacity conference hall and a 2,000sq metre exhibition space.
> 
> The £36million cost will be funded through council borrowing. Main contractor BAM has already been appointed with construction due to start later this year. An operator for the venue has yet to be confirmed.
> 
> The Venue was passed by an 8-4 majority, split down party lines. It is expected to open in 2018.
> 
> During the debate, local historian John Morfin laid into the plan, calling it: "A crass application. A ridiculous vanity project."
> 
> Cllr Terry Keal said he feared the Venue would cause major traffic problems in the city centre.
> 
> He said “I have no problem with a venue but I do have a problem with that this might generate”.
> 
> But Cllr Tom McVie said that kind of thinking would block any type of development in the city centre. And on the question of whether it was large enough, he argued the money simply isn’t there for anything bigger.
> 
> With the KC Stadium available for bigger shows, the Venue was ideal for smaller events, he added.
> 
> The plans were initially rejected in December when councillors were accused of "letting down the people of Hull".
> 
> Retained buildings as part of the redevelopment will include Braves Hall, the disused Earl de Grey pub and Castle Chambers.
> 
> Councillor Steven Bayes, Portfolio Holder for Visitor Destination said: "The approval of this scheme is key to making Hull a top visitor destination and to securing a long-term legacy from our year as UK City of Culture.
> 
> “We will formally hand over the City of Culture title to another city in 2020, but this development will allow us to continue to attract events capable of delivering a big economic impact beyond that.
> 
> "Importantly, it will deliver a large number long-term jobs for our local workforce and young people, which is part of the legacy that we want to deliver for Hull and the city."


source: http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/hull...r-smg-europe/story-29951378-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Ebbsfleet United*










https://twitter.com/KentOnlineSport


----------



## RMB2007

*Scarborough Athletic*










https://twitter.com/safc


----------



## Simufc

*Riverside stadium*

Great result yesterday but what are those six towers behind the stand.Sorry I have not got any pics.I am confused as one minute they was there (Bt sport) then when they showed an aerial view of the stadium they was not there :bash:

http://imageshack.com/a/img922/2966/RwWXPQ.jpg


----------



## cyril sneer

I noticed that on MOTD last night. The river runs behind that end so I'm guessing it was some sort of ship in dock?


----------



## RMB2007

It was the MPI Adventure (wind turbine installation vessel):


----------



## Simufc

RMB2007 said:


> It was the MPI Adventure (wind turbine installation vessel):


Thanks for that.Nice pic too


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidstone United*








> Ahead of the new stand opening, get a stunning bird's eye view of the Gallagher Stadium


https://twitter.com/maidstoneunited



> Maidstone United's £750,000 North Stand opens on Tuesday night
> 
> A grim night in Weston provided the unlikely inspiration for Maidstone’s new North Stand.
> 
> The £750,000 terrace, housing 1,768 fans, will be used for the first time when United face Sutton at the Gallagher on Tuesday night.
> 
> It’s taken just over two months to build and raises capacity to 4,200.
> 
> There were cheaper options but co-owners Terry Casey and Oliver Ash wanted to give supporters a stand to be proud of.
> 
> Mr Casey said: “It is quite an achievement and each time I’ve walked around it, I’ve thought how imposing it is and how impressive it is. It just enhances the whole stadium.
> 
> “We had other options but I think what we’re building here is something that’s going to last.
> 
> “Everything we do here is for longevity where we can see three/five years ahead and there’s nothing we’ve done that we would want to rip out or take down.
> 
> “We’d seen this stand down at Weston-super-Mare on a wet Tuesday evening.
> 
> “It was the feature of the whole ground and we just wanted to know who’d built it.
> 
> “We did a bit of research, they came up with some drawings, which made it quite irresistible really.
> 
> “It wasn’t the cheapest option, not by a long way, and, in fact, it was probably one of the most expensive options but it was something we wanted to look at for 20 years.
> 
> “It’s come at a cost and one of the things is we can’t afford to develop the underneath yet.
> 
> “That’s a bit of an issue because that would have come in at another £150-000 to £200,000 and we just didn’t have that sort of money left in the budget.”
> 
> The concourse will be developed in time, with United looking at new changing rooms and academy classrooms.


www.kentonline.co.uk/maidstone/sport/stones-stand-to-open-122545/


----------



## RMB2007

https://twitter.com/maidstoneunited


----------



## Alix_D

...


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidstone United*










https://www.instagram.com/stevegrant1983/










https://twitter.com/j_crowther


----------



## poguemahone

Anyone know what the segregation situation is like at Maidstone? I thought I read somewhere they would segregate the new terrace for matches that require it, or are away fans given the small dismountable terrace down the other end.

My club (Leyton Orient) are most likely there next season so am keen to check out the ground. As a fairly close match for us we would probably take 1000, but I take it when segregated, away fans would only be given give or take 400-500 or so?


----------



## RMB2007

*Grimsby Town*



> Plans for a new £250 million Grimsby Town FC community stadium have moved to the next stage after the council gave developers the go-ahead to apply for planning permission.
> 
> As previously reported, the proposals being considered include a 14,000 capacity football stadium, a new ice rink facility, additional sports and leisure facilities, retail and food and beverage outlets.
> 
> Director John Fenty said: “We’ve now got to get a legal agreement between the council, the club and Extreme. That will probably take two to three months. In the meantime, there will be some work going on – that’s never stopped.
> 
> “It will now be to bring the parties together with the knowledge that we’ve now got a preferred location, which is Peaks Parkway, we’ve also got approval from cabinet.”


http://lincsbusiness.co/2017/03/new...ers-given-go-ahead-apply-planning-permission/


----------



## RMB2007

*Bury*



> BURY chairman Stewart Day has set a timescale of three years for the building of a new stadium, it hs been revealed.
> 
> Mr Day is keen to uproot the club from Gigg Lane, Bury’s home of 132 years, in a bid to increase the revenue away from a match day.
> 
> Along with a new ground the owner is looking to bring more investment into the town through a hotel and retail outlets.
> 
> Although the ideal location has not yet been revealed or secured, Day is pushing the project on and has appointed an agent to conduct due diligence on any potential investors.


http://www.burytimes.co.uk/sport/15176140.New_Bury_FC_stadium_to_be_built_within_3_years/?ref=twtrec


----------



## RMB2007

*Truro City*



> Blow for Truro as new stadium is "no longer financially viable"
> 
> Truro City chairman Peter Masters says the developers of the club's proposed new Silver Bow stadium have told him it is "no longer financially viable".
> 
> The National League South side do not own their current Treyew Road home and must leave at the end of the season.
> 
> Silver Bow's planning permission runs out on 28 July and Masters is trying to find them a place to play next term.
> 
> "I've got to say it is very worrying off-field and it is a distraction," he told BBC Radio Cornwall.
> 
> "I've been working with them [developers] to try and make it viable and we've been working very hard over the last six weeks to find a solution.
> 
> "We are now into the end game of everything, it's got to be sorted out. We must have a football ground in Truro to get the infrastructure in place."
> 
> Treyew Road is owned by Helical, who plan to build a retail park on the site when the club moves to the outskirts of the city.
> 
> Truro, only two points above the drop zone, again have the option of ground sharing with Devon side Torquay next season, but Masters says this not their preferred route.
> 
> "By the end of next week I'm hoping to release something which will us the place where we are playing [next season]," Masters added.
> 
> "The developers at this time are telling me that the whole project at Silver Bow is no longer financially viable, which is a massive statement to make.
> 
> "If the decisions are not made in the favour of Truro City, there won't be any Truro City around."


http://www.nonleaguedaily.com/headl...-stadium-is-no-longer-financially-viable.html


----------



## Bobby3

Maidstone has come a long way from when they were renting from other teams, that new stand must make their long time fans really proud.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Kendal Hornets RUFC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/bbccumbriasport






























http://www.kendalrugby.co.uk/photos/new-club-house-729298.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Scarborough Athletic*










https://twitter.com/SN_Sport


----------



## CharlieP

Nice new clubhouse and pitches at Kendal - not bad for a side at Level 5.

NB It's just "Kendal RUFC" - Hornets is the nickname used by their Junior sides.


----------



## CharlieP

CharlieP said:


> Nice new clubhouse and pitches at Kendal - not bad for a side at Level 5.


Actually, I know that in their league at least Huddersfield, Sandal and Morley have comparable facilities, and Doncaster Phoenix share the clubhouse with Championship side Doncaster. But check out Rossendale:

http://www.kendalrugby.co.uk/teams/92111/match-centre/1-2172422


----------



## AstroBiont

> *New £35m funding plan for Headingley stadium announced*
> 
> 28 March 2017
> 
> *An investor prepared to invest £35m in Leeds' Headingley stadium has been found, the city council says.*
> 
> Council leader Judith Blake said a previous scheme to fund the work had "gone" and now the authority was ready to broker the new deal.
> 
> The council had withdrawn a £4m grant from the work, leaving Yorkshire County Cricket Club facing being unable to host international matches after 2019.
> 
> However, Ms Blake said she was now "confident we have a way forward".
> 
> The stadium hosts cricket, rugby league and rugby union fixtures.
> 
> Mark Arthur, the club's chief executive, said a financial services company was prepared to build the new facilities and rent them back to the clubs.
> 
> The plan includes a new south stand on the rugby ground and a new joint stand overlooking both the rugby pitch and cricket ground.
> 
> Mr Arthur said the new deal "would safeguard international cricket at Headingley for the foreseeable future".
> 
> The club plans to start "stripping out" the stand at the end of May and work should be finished before the 2019 cricket season, allowing the ground to host games in that year's world cup, said Mr Arthur.
> 
> *'Work to be done'*
> 
> The plans were originally unveiled in January 2016.
> 
> Gary Hetherington, chief executive of rugby league side Leeds Rhinos that is also to invest about £5m, said it was the sort of decision "made once every 100 years" and there was "still some work to be done".
> 
> The council withdrew a £4m grant on 23 March that was part of the previous financial plans.
> 
> The details of the latest investment are still to be discussed at a meeting of senior councillors in April.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-39416664


----------



## Captain Chaos

CharlieP.... I don't mean to steal your thunder but after investigating the URL you provided, I felt it was criminal that anyone might miss the opportunity of viewing such a fantastic piece of trivia.

DRUMROLL... so here is a clickable thumbnail of Rossendales stand in all its *ahem*........ GLORY :lol:


----------



## CharlieP

To be fair, I don't know what's happening there - I assume Rossendale are rebuilding their clubhouse *or* their 1st XV were playing on a remote pitch (Marl Pits is notorious for flooding), and it's a temporary solution for members/VIPs.


----------



## Pilip

5portsF4n said:


> In a world where super clubs dominate, none of those clubs are big.
> 
> Britain as a whole has 5 big clubs. Spurs/Celtic/Rangers/Leeds/Sheffields/Nottingham/Newcastle/etc dont qualify.
> 
> Spurs are the only club there with potential to join the big 5 wihout a billion worth of investment


So spurs with their history and who can sell out Wembley 85000 for a europa League game aren't a big club, but Chelsea who have to advertise on the radio to try and sell tickets to CL games in a stadium half that size do?

Lots of money and subsequent recent success do not make s club big.

Decades of history and success and the subsequent generations of big fan base do. Which is why definitely Spurs and Leeds, and probably the likes of Forest and Newcastle are far bigger clubs than Chelsea. 

In 10-20 years time Chelsea might qualify to be a big club


----------



## Guest

Pilip said:


> So spurs with their history and who can sell out Wembley 85000 for a europa League game aren't a big club, but Chelsea who have to advertise on the radio to try and sell tickets to CL games in a stadium half that size do?
> 
> Lots of money and subsequent recent success do not make s club big.
> 
> Decades of history and success and the subsequent generations of big fan base do. Which is why definitely Spurs and Leeds, and probably the likes of Forest and Newcastle are far bigger clubs than Chelsea.
> 
> In 10-20 years time Chelsea might qualify to be a big club


You live in a world (presumably in the UK) where Spurs' history still matters. In Africa, Americas, Asia, and broader Europe, Chelsea are a far bigger club, to the point where it isnt really worthy of debate. 

To these people, Spurs' ability to sell out wembley matters little. 

No amount of history will change that. The only thing that could spurs on the level of the big 5 (yes, city are much bigger than spurs) is sustained success in winning titles and european cups. 

The new stadium will help with revenues, which will help with transfers and wages, which could help in achieving those aims. But without success, theyll remain a relative nobody.

A big club by sporting standards in general, but small in world soccer terms.


----------



## JimB

5portsF4n said:


> You live in a world (presumably in the UK) where Spurs' history still matters. In Africa, Americas, Asia, and broader Europe, Chelsea are a far bigger club, to the point where it isnt really worthy of debate.
> 
> To these people, Spurs' ability to sell out wembley matters little.
> 
> No amount of history will change that. The only thing that could spurs on the level of the big 5 (yes, city are much bigger than spurs) is sustained success in winning titles and european cups.
> 
> The new stadium will help with revenues, which will help with transfers and wages, which could help in achieving those aims. But without success, theyll remain a relative nobody.
> 
> A big club by sporting standards in general, *but small in world soccer terms*.


Let's not knock this thread off course with the old "what constitutes a big club discussion"!

Suffice to say that Chelsea are indeed a big club for the reasons that you mention (and, by the way, they were among the very best supported English clubs prior to the 80's and 90's). And Spurs, for all that they have lacked tangible success for a long time, are most certainly not a "small" club in world soccer terms. They are simply not among the very biggest.

Right......as you were, everyone. Back to discussion of smaller stadia and arena development in England. :cheers:


----------



## RMB2007

*Trent Bridge*



>












https://twitter.com/JamesBromley5


----------



## RMB2007

*Leamington FC*



> Plans for a new community football stadium for Leamington Football Club will be proposed to Warwick District’s Councillors later this month.
> 
> Warwick District’s Full Council meeting on 12th April will be asked to give their approval to purchase the land off Europa Way to allow for the development of the community football stadium. If agreed, the Council will undertake a detailed study on the delivery options and feasibility for a new sports and community hub for the area.
> 
> As well as the stadium this would include a new primary school, community hall and medical centre. Enabling development is envisaged to help fund the community stadium, which could include a new hotel, pub, convenience store, other local shops and some housing.
> 
> The plans, developed by Leamington FC and the Council, would see the construction of a 5000 capacity football stadium with a 3G artificial pitch, conference facilities, a gym, bar, café and community facilities on land adjacent to Europa Way and Gallows Hill. It will provide a much needed new home and asset for Leamington FC located nearer to the town centre and public transport routes.
> 
> If the stadium plans are given the go ahead by Council members and Leamington FC’s shareholders, part of the scheme would also involve Warwick District Council acquiring Leamington FC’s current site at Harbury Lane, which has been identified by the Council as a possible location for a Gypsy and Traveller site. Leamington FC would move from Harbury Lane after the new community football stadium is completed and ready for occupation and use.


https://www.warwickdc.gov.uk/news/article/137/new_community_football_stadium_plans_announced


----------



## CorliCorso

hajj_3 said:


> New £36m 2,500 capacity arena + 800 capacity conference (3,500 total) in Hull due to open in 2018. Seems ridiculously expensive for such a small arena imo.
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/hull...r-smg-europe/story-29951378-detail/story.html


Latest stories suggest a 1,000-seater arena costing around £7m (1); though I think everything should be taken with a pinch of salt as the HDM is apparently as trustworthy as its national namesake. 

Anyway, Hull Pirates average about a thousand so it'd be a shame for them to have something that small, but I suppose nothing will be decided until the feasibility study is complete and they know the size of the land that will be used. Hull council should be commended for at least being willing to replace an ageing rink instead of just shutting it down, as other councils are doing.


----------



## legolamb

Seems to be crossed wires here - the link that hajj_3 posted relates to the new conference and venue hall being built near Waterhouse Lane with a 3,500 capacity - the steel frame is now up for this http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/look...ion-projects/story-30259017-detail/story.html

The story in CorliCorso's link is about a seperate feasability study into the replacement Ice Arena


----------



## RMB2007

> There's new hope that a sports stadium for Cornwall will be built.
> 
> It follows a breakthrough deal involving Truro City football club, the Cornish Pirates RFC and Truro and Penwith College who will all share the stadium.
> 
> The Stadium for Cornwall project would see both clubs and the college jointly occupy a single stadium at Langarth Farm.
> 
> They will work together to raise the estimated £10million needed to build the 6,000 seater stadium on the outskirts of the city.
> 
> Previously, both the football and rugby clubs were going to have separate stadiums.


http://www.itv.com/news/westcountry/2017-04-11/new-hope-for-sports-stadium-in-cornwall/


----------



## cyril sneer

RMB2007 said:


> http://www.itv.com/news/westcountry/2017-04-11/new-hope-for-sports-stadium-in-cornwall/


:banana: Common sense prevails! It was beyond stupid that they were ever seriously considering building two stadiums in such a small city like Truro. 

Hopefully the stadium design allows for potential expansion in capacity as 6,000 will hold back Cornish Pirates from ever gaining promotion to the top tier of rugby else.


----------



## West12Rangers

New stand at Ruislip GAA

http://www.theirishworld.com/london-gaa-ruislip-county-class-pitch/


----------



## RahulR

Any Updates or Pics on Bet365 Stadium Redevelopment


----------



## RMB2007

^^










https://twitter.com/SentinelStaffs










https://twitter.com/stokecity


----------



## RMB2007

*Scarborough Athletic*










https://twitter.com/RichardOldale


----------



## LAYiddo

RMB2007 said:


> ^^
> 
> ^^
> https://twitter.com/SentinelStaffs
> 
> ^^
> 
> https://twitter.com/stokecity


What will the new capacity be?


----------



## fez14

LAYiddo said:


> What will the new capacity be?




Around 30000


----------



## RahulR

Thanks for the Update RMB2007, Work Is Progressing Nicely


----------



## AstroBiont

> *Council backs £35m deal for Headingley stadium*
> 
> 19 April 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image copyright Leeds Rugby
> 
> 
> *Leeds City Council has agreed to broker a £35m deal with a private investor to redevelop Headingley rugby and cricket stadiums.*
> 
> The sporting complex hosts cricket, rugby league and rugby union fixtures.
> 
> Council leader Judith Blake said the deal would secure top-level international matches at Headingley.
> 
> As part of the deal, the council would lease the ground from the investor and sub-let it to Yorkshire County Cricket Club and Leeds Rhinos.
> 
> Leeds Rhinos has also pledged £5m toward the cost of the redevelopment.
> 
> The council had withdrawn a £4m grant from the work, leaving Yorkshire County Cricket Club facing being unable to host international matches after 2019.
> 
> However, Ms Blake said this was the best solution for all parties.
> 
> "When you take into account the significant economic benefits top-class rugby and cricket matches bring to the city and region, we could not stand by and do nothing to protect its international sporting status," she said.
> 
> She added the full cost of the redevelopment would be met by the clubs as part of the lease deal.
> 
> Headingley consists of a cricket stadium and rugby ground, with a shared two-sided stand linking the facilities.
> 
> The plan includes a new south stand on the rugby ground and a replacement shared stand.
> 
> The deal, which was approved earlier by the council's executive board, is due to get final approval in June, with work starting in September.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-39645271


----------



## RMB2007

*Stoke City*










http://oatcakefanzine.proboards.com/post/5519083/thread


----------



## Guest

This is the first I've heard of expansion to the Britannia. What will the capacity be?


----------



## Laurence2011

^^ 30,000


----------



## RMB2007

*Bromley*





















> Bromley FC announces significant investment into Hayes Lane
> 
> We are delighted to announce that Bromley FC is investing in the redevelopment of its South Stand and the installation of a new state-of-the-art 3G stadium pitch at Hayes Lane.
> 
> The new South Stand has been designed with the potential for up to 1,450 additional seats and will also be home to a large indoor community hub, which by working in partnership with other local community groups and enterprises will help increase the usability of our football club for the benefit of the entire borough of Bromley and beyond. With planning permission already achieved, the Club will be looking to begin construction ahead of 2018.


www.bromleyfc.tv/site/bromley-fc-announces-significant-investment-into-hayes-lane/


----------



## tielemans

RMB2007 said:


> *Stoke City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oatcakefanzine.proboards.com/post/5519083/thread


I like this stadium. Went to it for the first time last week.


----------



## RobH

> Bromley FC announces significant investment into Hayes Lane


^^ Oooh, excellent stuff. Used to go all the time but haven't been for a while. Need to go back to see a match soon.


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*










https://twitter.com/mikestokoe



> Erik Samuelson has reassured supporters that the lack of recent news on the stadium front does not indicate further delays, and that there is a lot going on behind the scenes to keep the project on track.
> 
> Hopefully, this summary will have eased any concerns you may have had. Obviously we are frustrated that things aren’t progressing as quickly as we would like, but the stadium is still on track to open for the start of 2019/20 – and that is the key target.


www.afcwimbledon.co.uk/news/article/2016-17/new-stadium-update-3668157.aspx


----------



## RMB2007

*Stoke City*



















https://twitter.com/stokecity


----------



## RMB2007

*Bury*



> Bury chairman Stewart Day has said the English League One football club has held “very positive” talks with the local council over a new stadium.
> 
> Last October, Day spoke of his wish to build a new stadium with a capacity of between 15,000 and 20,000. It is hoped the stadium will be ready in time for the 2019-20 season – by which point Day wants the club to be operating in the second-tier Championship.
> 
> Bury has played at the 11,800-capacity Gigg Lane stadium (pictured) since the club was founded in 1885. The attendance for Bury’s last home game against Rochdale was 4,850.
> 
> Day has this week been in discussions with vice-chairman Glenn Thomas and Bury Council over the future of Gigg Lane, with plans to completely redevelop the ground.
> 
> Day told the Bury Times newspaper: “We had a meeting with the council on Tuesday where there were very positive discussions about the new stadium and the redevelopment of Gigg Lane.
> 
> “The procedure is moving forwards but it takes a bit of time, we only get one shot at this so we have to get it right. We have had to tweak a few minor details but we should be submitting a planning application for Gigg Lane in the next week or two.”


www.thestadiumbusiness.com/2017/04/21/bury-stadium-talks-progressing/


----------



## Pilip

RMB2007 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/SentinelStaffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/stokecity


Are they filling in all the corners?


----------



## stulch

Pilip said:


> Are they filling in all the corners?


That one they are.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Emirates Old Trafford*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EmiratesOT












https://twitter.com/LordsTaverners


----------



## RMB2007

*Salford City*












> We've started on the East Stand at @SalfordCityFC, the third stand out of four we're building at the rapidly changing #MoorLane!


https://twitter.com/stad_solutions


----------



## RMB2007

*Saracens*



> Saracens are pleased to announce that our planning application to improve Allianz Park has now been approved by Barnet Council.
> 
> We are pleased to announce that our planning application to improve Allianz Park has now been approved by Barnet Council. The main element of the application is the replacement of the ageing West Stand with a new, modern stand which would consolidate and enhance the provision of community, education and sporting facilities at the stadium. This decision and the overwhelmingly positive response to the public consultation process reflects the important role that Allianz Park already plays in the community.
> 
> The new stand would provide a much improved environment for stadium users and spectators with a maximum permanent capacity of 10,500 (currently 10,000).
> 
> The plans will also include a proposal for one of the 16 Saracens home matches to accommodate a one-off annual game (such as a European Rugby Champions Cup quarter final) at Allianz Park. This would enable the capacity of the stadium to be temporarily increased to 15,000 for a maximum of one match a year.
> 
> As Allianz Park is situated within the Green Belt, the application will now be referred to the Greater London Authority and hopefully approved by the Mayor in the near future.
> 
> It is anticipated that work on improving Allianz Park would begin later this year and be completed by Autumn 2018.


http://www.saracens.com/news-articl...prove-allianz-park-approved-by-barnet-council


----------



## RMB2007

Various clubs failing to meet the ground grading requirements that are required in order to take part in the National South and North play-offs:



> CHRIS Reeves hopes Poole Town’s failed appeal against being barred from taking part in the National South play-offs will result in a rule change.
> 
> Vice-chairman Reeves today put Poole’s case to an independent regulatory commission at Wembley which upheld the National League’s original decision following a two-hour meeting.
> 
> *Poole were one of four clubs to attend a consolidated hearing – with National South rivals Hungerford and Wealdstone, together with National North outfit Darlington, receiving the same judgement.
> 
> The quartet all fell foul of the same regulation as their respective home venues did not have 500 seats under cover by the March 31 deadline.*


www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/sport/152..._to_a_rule_change/?ref=twtrec#comments-anchor


----------



## Bobby3

Moor Lane is going up really quickly. It's a good model for smaller teams in this part of the world.


----------



## gazzaa2

RMB2007 said:


> Various clubs failing to meet the ground grading requirements that are required in order to take part in the National South and North play-offs:
> 
> 
> 
> www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/sport/152..._to_a_rule_change/?ref=twtrec#comments-anchor


What was the point in the rule changed last year? Clubs who struggle to get 500 through the gate forced to have 500 covered seats by March to just to take part in the play offs to get promoted to another non league division. What's wrong with giving clubs a year to get the improvements done if they get promoted?


----------



## Crooky

Meanwhile, down in beautiful Devon , fans of Torquay United are rightly sceptical of new owners GI International plans to build the club a new stadium. The company is currently trying to acquire the freehold of Plainmoor from Torbay Council. GI have previously bought and closed Eastville Stadium in Bristol, Reading speedway, Milton Keynes speedway and were circling over Edgar Street when Hereford United faced troubled times a few years ago. The company also own Swindon Speedway stadium. The plan for that particular track is to build a new facility next door. Work finally started on that project after years of delays at the tail end of last year. That work has recently stopped??

Torquay supporters have set up an online petition designed at highlighting GI's sketchy past. We please ask supporters of all clubs to sign this petition in order to protect our wonderful little club from potentially becoming another victim of GI's wrecking ball.

https://www.ipetitions.com/petition...ebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sign-pet


----------



## RobH

^^ Happy to sign


----------



## Leedsrule

gazzaa2 said:


> What was the point in the rule changed last year? Clubs who struggle to get 500 through the gate forced to have 500 covered seats by March to just to take part in the play offs to get promoted to another non league division. What's wrong with giving clubs a year to get the improvements done if they get promoted?


I imagine its because of the teams of the conference, if Luton, Lincoln, or whoever else take 1000+ away fans to every game, they need to have stadia of a certain level to support that.


----------



## Bobby3

gazzaa2 said:


> What was the point in the rule changed last year? Clubs who struggle to get 500 through the gate forced to have 500 covered seats by March to just to take part in the play offs to get promoted to another non league division. What's wrong with giving clubs a year to get the improvements done if they get promoted?


The "under cover" thing is silly and makes it a lot harder. Without it they could probably get their hands on some golf stands like BHA used at Withdean while they stabilized at the next level and then built but it makes no sense for a club that size to allocate that much money on speculation.


----------



## gazzaa2

Leedsrule said:


> I imagine its because of the teams of the conference, if Luton, Lincoln, or whoever else take 1000+ away fans to every game, they need to have stadia of a certain level to support that.


They could draw a football league team at home in the first round of the FA Cup and be able to play, or even a Premier League team in the 3rd round. Also the FA Trophy.


----------



## RMB2007

*Southend United*












> Detailed plans for Southend United's new stadium have been lodged with planning officers, the club has confirmed.
> 
> Bosses plan to build the new ground at Fossetts Farm to replace the Roots Hall stadium.
> 
> The complex, if built, would include a 22,000-seat ground, a hotel and flats.
> 
> The club has wanted to move from Roots Hall for more than a decade because, boxed in at all sides by housing, it cannot expand.
> 
> The club said in a statement on its website: "This submission represents a major step in the future of Southend United Football
> 
> Club and we now look forward to learning the decision of the council in the coming months.
> 
> "Should the council approve the submitted plans it would be the club's intention to commence construction without delay."
> 
> Southend Borough Council has yet to publish the plans on its website.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-39750548


----------



## RMB2007

*Scarborough Athletic*


----------



## RMB2007

*Salford City*










https://twitter.com/quaysnewssport


----------



## hajj_3

*Stoke city* filling in 1 of the corners will add 1,800 more seats: http://www.stokesentinel.co.uk/work...um-expansion/story-30089470-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Scarborough Leisure Village*





































https://twitter.com/safc


----------



## IanCleverly

Exeter Express & Echo said:


> Exeter City have announced that work on the development at St James's Park will begin next month. Contracts have been signed to commence the work on the stadium, following what City described as two years of complex negotiations. The developers plan to start the work next month, breaking ground on a project that began with a feasibility study in 2006.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> The development sees the club's Old Grandstand, built in 1926, being replaced with a new stand, the club's away end being rebuilt, and student accommodation, with 312 beds, being built behind the Big Bank. As part of the scheme, new changing rooms will be constructed under the Main Stand, with replacement toilets and refreshment facilities being provided for the Big Bank – this is the stage of the work that will start next month. Following the completion of these works, anticipated to be in November, the Old Grandstand will be demolished, followed by the construction of the new stand, with this phase of the work also including the demolition of the away end and a new stand, purchased from Barnet, being erected.
> 
> The overall completion date of the project is expected to be October 2018.
> 
> From Here


There's also an interview with the chairman posted on the ITV Regional newspages


----------



## AtomicWasp

Hotel expansion at Exeter Chiefs planned also. Alongside a new South Stand that has been on the books for a few years now. The model used for the Rugby World Cup 2015 for Sandy Park shower the planned work, even though it wasn't done in time. 

http://m.devonlive.com/exeter-chief...iggest-hotel/story-30321319-detail/story.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Stoke City*










https://twitter.com/Raj_sport


----------



## furnivk

*Stoke City Devs*


----------



## furnivk

*Stoke City Seats Swapout*


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


>


Nene Park now consigned to history:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pegpilot/


----------



## Laurence2011

well thats bleak :/


----------



## Lumbergo

That's a shame. Looked like a nice ground too!


----------



## RMB2007

*Southend United*

Phase 1



















Phase 2


----------



## RMB2007

*Exeter City*





















> The redevelopment of St James Park commenced following City’s final home match of the season, a dramatic 3-2 win over Carlisle United on Thursday, May 18.
> 
> The redevelopment will see the Old Grandstand, sponsored by Stagecoach demolished and replaced a new stand, offering a much-enhanced fan experience, with no pillars to obstruct the view and vastly improved toilets and refreshment facilities.
> 
> New changing rooms will be constructed under the IP Office stand, and replacement toilets and refreshment facilities will be provided for the Big Bank.
> 
> The first phase of redevelopment is well underway, and sees the construction of the Big Bank toilets, new changing rooms and associated works.


https://www.exetercityfc.co.uk/news/2017/june/redevelopment-update/


----------



## RMB2007

*Slough Town* 












> Former @England manager Roy Hodgson is at Arbour Park today for the official opening of the stadium. #ArbourParkCommunityStadium


https://twitter.com/sloughtownfc


----------



## RMB2007

*Stoke City*










https://twitter.com/stokecity


----------



## jdh919

*Billericay Town*










https://twitter.com/BTFC/


----------



## jdh919

*Aveley FC*









https://twitter.com/CBESLimited









https://twitter.com/compaq7500


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City*












> Plenty of work from Keyway continuing down at Meadow Park for the new @GCAFCofficial stadium.


https://twitter.com/TheVOTTE


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*

Awesome news:










https://twitter.com/AFCWimbledon



> AFC Wimbledon move step closer to Plough Lane return thanks to planning decision
> 
> AFC Wimbledon have moved a step closer to a return to their historical home of Plough Lane after the Secretary of State for Culture, Media & Sport decided against listing Wimbledon Stadium.
> 
> The League One club announced this afternoon that they had the good news passed onto them by Historic England.
> 
> The decision means the Dons should be able to redevelop the Merton-area site in the future to turn what is currently a greyhound racing track into an stadium fit for professional football.


www.getsurrey.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/afc-wimbledon-move-step-closer-13219267



> Chief executive Erik Samuelson said "This is very welcome news and a major hurdle overcome. We can now focus on getting the last few pieces in place to make sure we can return to Merton in 2019."


https://www.afcwimbledon.co.uk/news/2017/june/new-stadium-bid/


----------



## Warewolf-of-London

*Barnet fc*

https://mobile.twitter.com/BarnetFC/status/877979708704440320/photo/1


----------



## RMB2007

^^












> Plans unveiled at the Q&A night show some big developments for The Hive. From what I can tell so far:
> 
> 1) A large extension to the rear of the north stand which will be taller than the current roof.
> 2) New south stand the same as the north with a large extension on the back to house the academy.
> 3) West stand rear extension
> 4) East stand to become terracing.
> 5) Stadium capacity increased to 8,000
> 6) Mention of longer term plans to "complete the bowl" shape of the stadium.
> 7) New indoor sports academy building on the field behind the North Stand.
> 8) Astroturf areas to become a sports hall.
> 9) Improvements will allow us to potentially aim for Academy 1 status currently only held by Premier League and a few big Championship sides.


http://www.onlybarnet.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12182#p216232


----------



## Warewolf-of-London

*Barnet fc*

https://www.barnetfc.com/news/2017/june/stadium-and-academy-plans/


----------



## RMB2007

*West Bromwich Albion‏*



> Albion have told the @premierleague the Club remains willing to act as a pilot scheme for safe-standing.


https://twitter.com/WBA


----------



## IanCleverly

Relegated from the National League north to 2 divisions down (at the request of the club), and currently playing in Bromsgrove, means this for Worcester City AFC:-



Worcester News said:


> Plans to build a new football stadium in Worcester have been effectively refused by city planners in a dramatic twist which leaves the future of the project uncertain. The 4,400-capacity stadium for Worcester City Football Club had split opinion among residents, and this afternoon it split the opinions of the planning committee with voting ending up in a tie that resulted in the authority's planning committee chairman, Councillor Chris Mitchell, being forced to use his casting vote.
> 
> The application was debated for nearly two hours during the meeting at the Guildhall, with more than 100 in the public gallery applauding comments in favour and against the application. Committee chairman Cllr Mitchell's decision to vote against the scheme had added drama as this was not in line with the officer's recommendations to grant planning permission to the scheme.
> 
> The plans for the scheme in Perdiswell Park were first drawn up as far back as April 2014, the submitted application featuring plans for tiered stands, a supporters bar, a conference room, directors lounge and club shop. During the public speaking section appeals were made for the committee to "use their power" to reject the scheme on various grounds including noise, claims that alternative sites were more appropriate, and that the proposal was not for the benefit of the community, but the benefit of the supporters trust.
> 
> However speakers in favour pointed out the plan was sustainable, in line with the South Worcestershire Development Plan and National Planning Policy Framework. Councillors also appealed to committee members, among them Councillor Neil Laurenson who said he wanted Worcester City back in the city, but he didn't think Perdiswell was the right location.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Although minded to refuse, the reasons will need to be looked at and considered by the committee at its next meeting, being held in July, before a final decision is taken.


Taken from the Local rag


----------



## ObiUbamba

RMB2007 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.onlybarnet.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12182#p216232


Barnet averaged only 2,260 last season, so I do not understand why they are increasing capacity by so much. It will only worsen the atmosphere.

I also do not understand why they are changing the East stand to terracing.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

June 23

Click to enlarge:





https://twitter.com/Staffordshirefa


----------



## RMB2007

*Shrewsbury Town *



> *League One side Shrewsbury Town have become the first English club to apply to have safe standing at their ground.*
> 
> The club aims to have the rail seats fitted and in use, in a section of one stand, before the end of 2017/18.
> 
> The application has been put to the Sports Ground Safety Authority and Shrewsbury say they hope to find out the outcome in a matter of weeks, rather than months.
> 
> The club's initial aim is to raise sufficient funds to purchase and install around 400 rail seats but if the target is missed, a smaller safe standing area will be created.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40413087


----------



## Alix_D

delete


----------



## ben77

Ranma Saotome said:


> June 23
> 
> Click to enlarge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Staffordshirefa


Oh nice, St marys


----------



## Guest

RIP britannia corner tree.


----------



## cyril sneer

Bet365 Stadium has now turned into the Riverside Stadium circa 1995. Given time it will inevitably complete its transformation into Pride Park. Boring.


----------



## RobH

^^ Before it was a traditional four-sided ENGLISH stadium, now it's a soulless EUROPEAN bowl


----------



## Bobby3

If you took the identifying marks off it could probably pass as St. Mary's or the Riverside now.


----------



## RMB2007

*Exeter City* 










https://twitter.com/Groundtastic

*Billericay Town*










https://twitter.com/Groundtastic


----------



## IanCleverly

No new stadium for Cambridge United:-

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/dreams-dashed-cambridge-united-stadium-13256357


----------



## RMB2007

*Billericay Town*



















https://twitter.com/mikesjoyce_mike


----------



## Alix_D

IanCleverly said:


> No new stadium for Cambridge United:-
> 
> http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/dreams-dashed-cambridge-united-stadium-13256357


Surprising timing but probably not that surprising on the whole. As the development was across two councils, one of which faced the expected NIMBY backlash, it was always going to take some to push it through. 

We're all trying to piece together what it all means, but our owner has upped his investment and we are debt free, expecting to make a surplus. This was announced yesterday, which seems unlikely to be completely unrelated. Speculation hints that we may well be preparing to look towards returning the Abbey to club ownership and developing forward from there. The last plans did include the Abbey being redeveloped, not a complete new stadium, but a linked sporting village, so whilst the latter of that is looking dead in the water, the possibility of an on site redevelopment could be arriving in a different guise soon.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

RobH said:


> ^^ Before it was a traditional four-sided ENGLISH stadium, now it's a soulless EUROPEAN bowl


Disagree, it looks very Premier League (see also West Brom, Coventry, Leicester etc)


----------



## IanCleverly

Lincolnshire Echo said:


> Plans for a new 12,000-seater stadium for Lincoln City FC, new road connections, a hotel, 3,200 homes and a leisure centre in the city are being prepared for submission. The City of Lincoln Council has revealed the vision of how the £250m Western Growth Corridor (Swanpool) development could look. And an application for outline planning permission, which scopes out the broad layout, is to be submitted in October.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> A new stadium for the Imps is planned in the Beevor Street area, along with a leisure centre, hotel and restaurants and bars. The new stadium would be able to seat around 2,000 extra football fans compared to the Sincil Bank ground. It will also include Housing, a primary school, shops, a health centre, green spaces and sports pitches, and 20 hectares of commercial premises. A 'spine' road within the development site will be created, offering priority to buses, connecting Skellingthorpe Road to the city centre via Beevor Street. There will also be a new link between Skellingthorpe Road and Tritton Road which aims to reduce congestion on the eastern part of Skellingthorpe Road, and a future possible road link to the A46 from the west side of the development is pencilled in.


Continues over at The Lincolnshire Echo


----------



## RMB2007

*Alton FC*










https://twitter.com/alton_fc

*Worthing United*










https://twitter.com/stad_solutions


----------



## Warewolf-of-London

ObiUbamba said:


> I also do not understand why they are changing the East stand to terracing.


Some of the long time supporters prefer to stand. All seating would alienate these supporters.


----------



## RMB2007

*Billericay Town*



















https://twitter.com/Symes88


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Warewolf-of-London said:


> Some of the long time supporters prefer to stand. All seating would alienate these supporters.


If the East Stand is the small one down the side, it was a rubbish stand for seating before, being so small, so it's no loss. 

It does also replace the standing room that was lost by putting in the new stand.


----------



## Warewolf-of-London

Rev Stickleback said:


> If the East Stand is the small one down the side, it was a rubbish stand for seating before, being so small, so it's no loss.
> 
> It does also replace the standing room that was lost by putting in the new stand.


Yes that is the one. 

http://stadiumdb.com/news/2017/07/london_barnet_fcs_grand_plan


----------



## ObiUbamba

Rev Stickleback said:


> If the East Stand is the small one down the side, it was a rubbish stand for seating before, being so small, so it's no loss.
> 
> It does also replace the standing room that was lost by putting in the new stand.


ah, didn't know the current terrace was being taken away.


----------



## RMB2007

*Billericay Town*

























































> Three of the new stands are in place, along with about 500 seats. New bars and toilet blocks are being constructed on the corners, and the clubhouse is being completely refurbished, with foundations in place for new buildings adjacent to it.
> 
> The pitch looks stunning under a rare summer sky filled with cirrocumulus clouds.
> 
> The back of the main stand will be home to a new mural depicting the history of the club, and that is also taking great shape, with the Mayflower connections and the three FA Vase victories already in place.


More images in the link below:

http://www.phoenixfm.com/2017/07/07/amazing-progress-billericay-town-fc/


----------



## IanCleverly

3G pitch work over in Southern League side (Tier 7) Cirencester Town:-

From Mid-May










(From Gloucestershire Live)

A month later










(From Gloucestershire Live)

Last week:-

Twitter video


----------



## IanCleverly

Tier 8 side Scarborough Athletic community stadium opened in June, with its first game to take place this Saturday (15th).



Scarborough Athletic by Dan Westwell, on Flickr


----------



## cyril sneer

^ Shame hno:


----------



## ObiUbamba

It is, but I trust Benham knows what he's doing. I don't think Brentford would be able to sell out a 20,000 stadium every week. The club has come a long way in a few years, and establishing themselves as a Championship team in this stadium is the best option for Brentford right now.


----------



## Bobby3

That stand at Dover is fantastic.


----------



## RMB2007

*Huddersfield Town*



> The John Smith’s Stadium could be extended to accommodate thousands more fans – but it is unlikely to happen soon.
> 
> Huddersfield Town fans have been eagerly asking about the possibility of extending the stadium following promotion to the Premier League and the sold out first home game against Newcastle United.
> 
> Club and stadium bosses have now stated that expansion is possible – though costly – but is unlikely to happen in the short term.
> 
> Gareth Davies, managing director of Kirklees Stadium Development Ltd (KSDL), said extending the stadium is “not in anyone’s thinking short-term” although it might be something to be discussed “next summer at the earliest.”
> 
> He stressed that feasibility work on extending the stadium hadn’t been carried out so it wasn’t possible to say what could be achieved.
> 
> If large-scale expansion was to be considered, Mr Davies suggested that it could involve adding extra tiers to the two single-tier stands, the Britannia Rescue and the Chadwick Lawrence South Stand.
> 
> He said that “filling in the corners” at the stadium – which has been suggested by some Town fans – “is not the obvious solution” because it would be “very complicated” and wouldn’t provide many extra seats.


www.examiner.co.uk/news/can-capacity-john-smiths-stadium-13531193


----------



## RMB2007

*Cray Wanderers*












> Cray Wanderers announce public exhibition of new ground proposals- to be held this week
> 
> After sharing with Bromley FC since 1999 Cray Wanderers finally got some good news last year, when it was announced that their application to build a new stadium had been granted by the London Borough of Bromley. But no sooner had the champagne been uncorked then it went flat, as London Mayor Sidiq Khan- a man quoted as wanting to make London the ‘undisputed sporting capital of the world’- surprisingly pulled the plug.
> 
> Wanderers Chairman Gary Hillman is confident that the new design satisfies all of the concerns raised by the Mayor, and is looking forward to the events- to be held this Friday and Saturday, 8th and 9th September.


www.isthmian.co.uk/cray-hope-to-stop-wandering-39330



> The oldest club in London and the 2nd oldest in the world! Cray Wanderers FC was formed in 1860.


www.cray-wanderers.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Walton Casuals*












> Walton Casuals will open the brand new Elmbridge Sports Hub when hosting Horsham on Saturday 9 September.
> 
> After two years away from Walton-on-Thames, and groundshares at Merstham, Whyteleafe and Cobham, the Stags are finally coming home to Waterside Drive!
> 
> The Elmbridge Sports Hub, developed on the site of the former Waterside Stadium, will provide excellent public facilities for not only Walton Casuals, but also Walton & Hersham, Walton Athletics Club and the local community.
> 
> The new stadium allows the 35 Walton Casuals Juniors teams to all train and play in one location close to home, through two full-size 3G pitches and a grass pitch. These have the potential to become smaller pitches and welcome smaller sided games.
> 
> Adjacent to the main football pitch, the Elmbridge Sports Hub also offers an 8-lane floodlit athletics track and field sports arena in the centre. The ground offers excellent seating for supporters, but the option to get closer to the action is always available! A free car park will also top off the matchday experience.


http://waltoncasuals.com/club-news/casuals-coming-home/


----------



## RMB2007

*Harrogate Town*









































































https://www.harrogatetownafc.com/the-club/consultation/


----------



## RMB2007

*Dorking Wanderers FC*



















https://twitter.com/meadowbankpark


----------



## RMB2007

*Northampton Town*



> Seven people have been arrested in connection with a missing £10.25 million loan made by the Borough Council to Northampton Town Football Club for stadium development work.
> 
> The cash was handed over in 2013 but it's been alleged that only a small part of the money was given to developers the Buckingham Group.
> 
> At the end of 2015 police announced that they were investigating to discover whether the rest of the funds had been misused.
> 
> They've now confirmed that they are following up more than 700 lines of enquiry.
> 
> Although no-one has been charged seven people have been arrested and another nine have been interviewed under caution.


www.itv.com/news/anglia/2017-09-14/seven-arrests-made-in-connection-with-missing-sixfields-millions/


----------



## Urmstoniain

Is it too early for a dedicated 'proposed' thread for Villa Park - or is it seen as a bit pie-in-the-sky for now (I've seen talk of a theme park...)?

http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/850833/Villa-Park-Stadium-Plan-Keith-Wyness-Aston-Villa-News


----------



## josecmorales

Woow love the bet 365 stadium!


----------



## RMB2007

Urmstoniain said:


> Is it too early for a dedicated 'proposed' thread for Villa Park - or is it seen as a bit pie-in-the-sky for now (I've seen talk of a theme park...)?
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/sport/football/850833/Villa-Park-Stadium-Plan-Keith-Wyness-Aston-Villa-News


The main thread for Villa Park:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1065537&highlight=villa


----------



## RMB2007

> Wakefield Council reveals £12m Belle Vue stadium plan
> 
> A £12m plan to redevelop rugby league side Wakefield Trinity's Belle Vue stadium has been announced in a move that will keep the club in the city.
> 
> Wakefield Council has put forward a proposal to build a 10,000-seat community stadium on the site by 2020.
> 
> The plans have been agreed in principle with the Super League side, which has played at Belle Vue since 1895.
> 
> The club had been facing leaving the site as it does not meet minimum ground standards for the top flight.
> 
> If approved, work could begin on the stadium in September 2018.
> 
> The proposal also includes plans for a retail, residential and entertainment development.


www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-41336104


----------



## Urmstoniain

RMB2007 said:


> The main thread for Villa Park:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1065537&highlight=villa


Thanks. Don't know how I managed to miss that hno:


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> www.kendalrugby.co.uk/photos/758325/20092145.html














> Kendal RUFC now proud owners of new site
> 
> I am delighted to tell members that the legal transfer of the new Club was completed yesterday afternoon. We now have the 'keys' to the new facility and will move in over the next two weeks. There is much to do in a relatively short time before our first game v Hoppers on Saturday 30th and everyone is working hard to prepare the site for a celebration on that day. We look forward to welcoming members and visitors alike. A further update will be given at the AGM.
> 
> Stephen Green
> 
> Chairman Kendal RUFC


www.kendalrugby.co.uk/news/new-club-completion-1991929.html


----------



## RMB2007

Revised plans for Brentford's new stadium:














































http://planning2.hounslow.gov.uk/AniteIM.WebSearch/Download.aspx?ID=564686


----------



## RMB2007

*Salford City FC*










https://twitter.com/stad_solutions


----------



## ben77

RMB2007 said:


> Revised plans for Brentford's new stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://planning2.hounslow.gov.uk/AniteIM.WebSearch/Download.aspx?ID=564686


This has been hacked about a bit..


----------



## superbarry

ben77 said:


> This has been hacked about a bit..



the build was complex , and basicly could have affected the future of the club. a smaller build is fine, we are a small club and it will be a great compact atmosphere


----------



## cyril sneer

Is it London Irish that will also be playing there then? I notice the rugby lining on the pitch of the render.


----------



## superbarry

cyril sneer said:


> Is it London Irish that will also be playing there then? I notice the rugby lining on the pitch of the render.


thats is the plan


----------



## RMB2007

*Newcastle Falcons*





















> The Newcastle Falcons rugby club has unveiled ambitious plans to invest in its Newcastle home ground to attract top players and welcome in hundreds more supporters.
> 
> Kingston Park Stadium has been the home for the Newcastle Falcons Rugby Club since 1990 and significant sums have been ploughed into the venue over the years to redevelop three of the stands and upgrade the hospitality and corporate areas.
> 
> Now the club – which is currently second in the Aviva Premiership – has submitted plans to Newcastle City Council that would result in a raft of changes to boost facilities for both players and supporters.
> 
> Documents drawn up by Newcastle planning consultancy Lichfields detail plans for the club which involve a mutimillion-pound spend to bring in high quality facilities to help Newcastle Falcons compete with top professional rugby clubs and draw in the best players and coaching staff.
> 
> *Proposals include the extension to the ground’s north stand, the only stand which is currently uncovered, to provide an additional 1,530 covered seats and a hospitality suite, a move which will bring the total capacity of the stadium to 11,730.*
> 
> A new dedicated players’ facility could also be built beneath the seating accommodation to provide improved training, conditioning and changing accommodation.
> 
> The club also plans to create a full size all-weather pitch with effective floodlighting and community changing facilities.


www.chroniclelive.co.uk/business/business-news/newcastle-falcons-plans-major-expansion-13711079


----------



## RMB2007

*Salford City*










https://twitter.com/SalfordCityFC


----------



## Daviegraham

Will be gutted when Brentford leave, one of my favourite grounds and away days in the league


----------



## ObiUbamba

I just hope the new stadium has some sort of character. Griffin Park is one of the most iconic English stadiums still around.


----------



## Tobermaury

ObiUbamba said:


> Griffin Park is one of the most iconic English stadiums still around.


Not sure about that! Love that little double decker away stand though


----------



## matthemod

Perhaps not iconic to those outside of the lower leagues, but a trip to Griffin Park was always a highlight of the season for us in the doldrums of Leagues 1 and 2.


----------



## stefeni-ts

*Fratton Park Portsmouth Capacity 32,000 - 33,000*

The Rebuilding of Fratton Park is back on the Agenda 

here are the reports created by the PSTthat were finalised back in March 


http://www.pompeytrust.com/news/pst-publishes-stadium-sub-group-reports

http://www.pompeytrust.com/userfile...Group Long Term Strategy Report (Part I).pdf

http://www.pompeytrust.com/userfile...roup Long Term Strategy Report (Part II).pdf

Option 1 £44m, Option 2 £48.5m) 

And here are the comments from Andy Redman of the Tornante Company (Current owners)

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/sport/football/pompey/pompey-chief-reveals-fratton-park-vision-1-8188650 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p05jdgdh

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/sport/f...r-way-on-future-of-pompey-s-stadium-1-8188883


----------



## RMB2007

*Salford City*










https://twitter.com/stad_solutions


----------



## IanCleverly

Bath Chronicle said:


> A major project to redevelop Bath City Football Club’s home ground and regenerate the centre of Twerton has taken a significant step forward. The club has reached an agreement with Greenacre Capital for the joint redevelopment of Twerton Park and the investment firm’s neighbouring parade of shops on High Street. Although development proposals are still at an early stage, the scheme could include a new gym, social club/café, 3G pitch, office space and student and affordable accommodation. Nick Blofeld, Chair of Bath City Football Club, told the Chronicle that the North Stand would be completely transformed as part of the redevelopment of Twerton Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pictured: Main stand in current form)
> 
> As well as regenerating the centre of Twerton, Blofeld hopes the proposals will help secure The Romans' long-term future at the ground by repaying all the club’s debts. He said the mixed-use community facilities will be confirmed over several months of public consultation and will enhance the club’s future revenue streams. The redevelopment will also provide improved facilities for players and supporters, including a new grandstand, new changings rooms, officials and physio rooms and better spectator facilities.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Detailed proposals will be worked up over the coming months, with initial community consultation events scheduled for early autumn.
> It is hoped that the club and Greenacre will be in a position to submit a planning application in September 2018, with work to start on site at the end of the 2018/19 season. The joint venture was proposed by Bristol-based ADAPT Real Estate, who are retained to advise the landowners and will be co-ordinating the development team.



Read in full Here


----------



## RMB2007

> Southport FC’s newest director Phil Hodgkinson has revealed the club will carry out major work to renovate and modernise the Merseyrail Community Stadium.
> 
> The work will begin this summer, with the main stand set to be stripped out and re-fitted.
> 
> As well as every seat being replaced by ones in the club’s yellow and black colours, a new roof will be installed, replacing the current one which leaks in various places, and new dugouts will also be fitted.
> 
> Internally, the facilities inside the stand will also undergo major renovation work to become more modern and fit for purpose.
> 
> As such, the players will benefit from brand new changing rooms, while supporters and sponsors will be able to enjoy an improved Grandstand Bar and corporate facilities.
> 
> The plans for the main stand have been fully costed, with architect’s drawings due to be released in the coming weeks, and will be financed through a £350,000 sponsorship from Pure Legal Group, the company owned by Hodgkinson.
> 
> Those facilities are expected to be in place by the start of the 2018/19 season, at which point the stand will be renamed as the Pure Legal Group Main Stand.
> 
> Hodgkinson, who joined the club’s board in September, has also outlined plans to build a new covered stand opposite the Main Stand, big enough to hold 1,300 spectators and corporate facilities for 200 people.
> 
> This would mean, as well as giving shelter on the popular side for the first time in many years, the facility could attract more revenue on match days and throughout the rest of week.
> 
> The new corporate and office facilities would double up to as space for functions and events to be held at the stadium, a clear example of the plans to run the club in a significantly more professional way.
> 
> It is expected that this second development would cost £500,000, with half funded through grants and the other half to be funded through sponsorship from another nearby business.
> 
> Furthermore, the club are also exploring sites to build a new training facility with a mixture of 4G and grass pitches.


http://www.southportvisiter.co.uk/sport/football/news/southport-fc-reveal-major-plans-13746892


----------



## Urmstoniain

IanCleverly said:


> Read in full Here


So long as you can still watch the match from Freeview Road....


----------



## RMB2007

> FansBet Sponsorship completes Shrewsbury Town’s Safe Standing Crowdfunding Campaign
> 
> In an historic achievement, Shrewsbury Town Football Club are one step closer to being the first club in England & Wales to introduce safe standing at their Montgomery Waters Meadow stadium, following the successful completion of their crowdfunding campaign thanks to a considerable contribution from FansBet.
> 
> Brian Caldwell, Shrewsbury Town CEO, added “We are delighted that Shrewsbury Town will be the flagship club in addressing this issue, which is so important to so many fans. We will now continue to work closely with our local SAG (Safety Advisory Group) to gain the necessary certification for the Safe Standing area within the Salop Leisure Stand at the Montgomery Waters Meadow, and we hope to have supporters watching home games from the safe standing area before the end of the season”.


https://www.tifosy.com/en/campaigns...to-install-england-s-first-safe-standing-area


----------



## RMB2007

*Headingley*



RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/YorkshireCCC












https://www.instagram.com/caddickconstruction/


----------



## HB07

I m quite surprised to see that Tottenham couldn't sell out its games at Wembley, even for the reception of Chelsea!

Spurs - Chelsea : 73,587
Spurs - Burnley : 67,862
Spurs - Swansea : 65,366

I heard that there is a waiting list for annual tickets in PL for most of big english teams ? not for spurs i guess ?


----------



## Limericklad

HB07 said:


> I m quite surprised to see that Tottenham couldn't sell out its games at Wembley, even for the reception of Chelsea!
> 
> Spurs - Chelsea : 73,587
> Spurs - Burnley : 67,862
> Spurs - Swansea : 65,366
> 
> I heard that there is a waiting list for annual tickets in PL for most of big english teams ? not for spurs i guess ?


IIRC the Chelsea game has a restricted capacity, so was sold out. They also moved from a 36K stadium so are getting nearly double the attendance that could fit into White Hart Lane. Not even Man United have a 36K waiting list.


----------



## Rover030

HB07 said:


> I m quite surprised to see that Tottenham couldn't sell out its games at Wembley, even for the reception of Chelsea!
> 
> Spurs - Chelsea : 73,587
> Spurs - Burnley : 67,862
> Spurs - Swansea : 65,366
> 
> I heard that there is a waiting list for annual tickets in PL for most of big english teams ? not for spurs i guess ?


They didn't lower prices for Wembley, so it's normal prices with extra inconvenience from travelling to Wembley. Their new stadium will be 61k so attendances are quite good. The problem with the Chelsea game was that it didn't go on general sale because of safety concerns, so only Tottenham members could buy. According to this they have a bit more than 110k season ticket holders + members, so about 60% of them went which is quite a lot.


----------



## RobH

HB07 said:


> I m quite surprised to see that Tottenham couldn't sell out its games at Wembley, even for the reception of Chelsea!





> _Up to 20,000 seats could be left empty at Wembley Stadium for Tottenham’s Premier League clash against Chelsea on Sunday due to security-based restrictions.
> 
> Spurs have so far filled 70,000 seats at Wembley, which can hold 90,000 fans for a football match, but the club has been prevented from putting the remaining tickets on general sale to stop away supporters from buying seats in the home section.
> 
> As reported by The Times, the decision to impose such a restriction was made following security talks between representatives from Brent Council, the Metropolitan Police, the London Ambulance Service and the London Fire Brigade_.


http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...y-seats-wembley-stadium-tickets-a7898036.html


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Headingley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/caddickconstruction/












https://twitter.com/cricpidia


----------



## RMB2007

https://www.instagram.com/salfordcityfc/












> Salford City rename stadium after sponsorship deal with local entrepreneur
> 
> Salford City F.C has announced a major sponsorship deal with employment law experts, Peninsula.
> 
> The sponsorship deal will mean that Peninsula, founded by Salford-born entrepreneur Peter Done, will be the main title sponsor of the football club for the next five years.
> 
> Newly named 'The Peninsula Stadium' was unveiled by the Class of 92’s former manager Sir Alex Ferguson.


www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/business/business-news/salford-city-rename-stadium-after-13783211


----------



## WingTips

*"Football Money League: European sides close in as Manchester United top ranking"*

"Manchester United are still the biggest club in the world by revenue, according to new data.

In professional services giant Deloitte’s latest Money League, United retained the number one spot with revenues of £581.2m in its 2016/17 year – but two other European clubs were found to be closing in.

Real Madrid came second place with a £579.7m revenue to overtake Barcelona, which pulled in £557.1m over the 12 months.

The Deloitte report said MUFC winning the Europa League was “critical” to the club coming first for the second year running, as it netted them an additional €44.5m from UEFA.

Similarly for Real Madrid, the Spanish side won both the Champions League and La Liga titles in the 2016/17 season, which ultimately lifted them above rivals Barca.

The top 20 clubs in the Money League are all European, but Premier League sides continue to dominate with 10 clubs represented. Manchester City came in fifth place and Arsenal in sixth.
Also featured were Chelsea and Liverpool.

The combined revenue of the top 20 grew by 6% in comparison to last year’s findings, coming in at around £6.94bn.

Deloitte said the £1.5m gap between the top two sides is the smallest recorded in the Money League to date.

Deloitte Sports Business group partner Dan Jones said: “European football continues to flourish financially, with almost half a billion euro of revenue growth for the top 20 Money League clubs.

“United’s ability to retain first position is all the more impressive against the backdrop of the weakened pound against the euro, and with both Real Madrid and FC Barcelona forecasting further revenue growth in 2017/18, the battle at the top will likely come down to on-pitch performance again next year.”

He continued: “With all three clubs through to the Round of 16 of the UEFA Champions League, it may be as simple as the club that goes furthest in the competition will have the best chance of topping the Money League next year.”"

https://bdaily.co.uk/articles/2018/...des-close-in-as-manchester-united-top-ranking


----------



## traffordboy

Alix_D said:


> Err, hate to break it to them but Salford is Manchester United territory. It, technically, isn't Manchester.
> 
> Not even sure what that quote is meant to be getting at!


Manchester United play in the borough of Trafford. Sale is in Trafford, so they'd just be returning closer to home.


----------



## Sheppard Fiddler

canarywondergod said:


> You cannot not make that comparison! But the Ericsson Globe is a superb medium to large arena, not a 20,000 plus one. Yes you increase the diameter, therefore more seats, but all that extra material instead of a flat roof? I'd love to see it, but I just don't see it happening.


What I love about the Ericsson Globe in Stockholm is that it is part of the 'Sweden Solar System' - the worlds largest scale model of the solar system. The Ericsson Globe represents the Sun, with all the other planets being represented and positioned at the correct scale and distance across Stockholm and Northern Sweden.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweden_Solar_System


----------



## RobH

Sheppard Fiddler said:


> What I love about the Ericsson Globe in Stockholm is that it is part of the 'Sweden Solar System' - the worlds largest scale model of the solar system. The Ericsson Globe represents the Sun, with all the other planets being represented and positioned at the correct scale and distance across Stockholm and Northern Sweden.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweden_Solar_System


What an extraordinary coincidence that the Earth ends up in the Swedish Natural History Museum at this scale


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Newcastle Falcons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chroniclelive.co.uk/business/business-news/newcastle-falcons-plans-major-expansion-13711079





> Newcastle City Councillors have approved planning for ambitious improvements to Kingston Park Stadium.
> 
> Newcastle Rugby Ltd’s plans include major development work to the North Stand which would increase the stadium’s capacity from approximately 10,000 to 11,730, with additional parking and infrastructure.
> 
> Significantly increasing the number of covered seats and hospitality spaces, which have both sold out on a number of occasions in recent seasons, the plans would also improve training, medical and office facilities.
> 
> The North Stand, which is currently an uncovered terrace with no bars or toilets, would be transformed into a state-of-the-art facility featuring 1,530 covered seats, standing accommodation for supporters, new fitness and medical facilities, meeting rooms and hospitality space.
> 
> A new fanzone and service area would be created around the East Stand.
> 
> Significantly, the plans also include the installation of an all-weather community pitch with floodlights and changing rooms which would allow further usage by schools, clubs and community groups as well as college and university teams.


https://www.premiershiprugby.com/20...ing-boost-kingston-park-stadium-improvements/


----------



## Sheppard Fiddler

RobH said:


> What an extraordinary coincidence that the Earth ends up in the Swedish Natural History Museum at this scale


It's conclusive proof of a grand designer - presumably Norse.


----------



## RMB2007

*Darlington FC*










https://twitter.com/Official_Darlo


----------



## bongo-anders

Instead of another arena I think the better solution for London would be a stadium with a retractable roof and pitch like Gelredome or Veltins Arena.

Capacity would probably be something between these 2 stadiums at around 40.000 seats. 

I'm not even sure that there is place for such a stadium in London but the possibilities would be endless when you could host concerts, boxing etc in all weather and with a soundproff design also without any restrictions on events or curfews.


----------



## RMB2007

> @NewcastleEagle the first pieces of steel have gone up at your new stadium


https://twitter.com/PaulRedman11


----------



## RMB2007

> Progress continues at pace on the New Emerald Headingley Stadium South Stand.


https://twitter.com/DLADesignGroup


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*



> Final legal barrier cleared for new stadium move
> 
> The next stage is for site clearance to begin. Contractors appointed by GRAA to carry out the work will soon begin mobilising for that work to commence, probably in mid-February.


https://www.afcwimbledon.co.uk/news/2018/february/final-legal-barrier-cleared-for-new-stadium-move/


----------



## RMB2007

*Boston United*



> Work on the new Boston United stadium at The Quadrant development has been delayed due to a gap in funding.
> 
> Quadrant Stadium will include a sports hall, an all-weather 3G pitch for community use, plus education and conferencing facilities.
> 
> The initial cost for the new stadium, which will replace The Pilgrims’ current York Street home in Boston town centre, was set at £8.5 million but has now increased to £10.5 million.
> 
> Chestnut Homes, the developers behind The Quadrant, hoped the stadium would receive the remaining funding from Sport England.
> 
> However, this has not happened.
> 
> Work on the new 5,000 seat stadium was due to start last year but was delayed.
> 
> However, David Newton, managing director at Chestnut Homes and Boston United chairman, said that work would start this year.
> 
> He told Lincolnshire Reporter: “The stadium development has been stalled.
> 
> “When we went through the planning process and we did the viability assessment at that point in time, we were able to deliver about £6/7 million out of this development.
> 
> “The stadium costs at that time were about £8.5 million and we had hoped to get some funding through Sport England but that hasn’t come forward and our costs have increased to £10.5 million so we have had this funding gap.
> 
> “The funding we have received today comes into The Quadrant as a whole and it is not for delivering the stadium but it helps with the viability of the whole project so that will help us move forward with the stadium.”


https://lincolnshirereporter.co.uk/...t-stalled-after-funding-fails-to-materialise/


----------



## Urmstoniain

New venue for Manchester Giants basketball club

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/trafford-plans-35m-home-for-manchester-giants-in-urmston/


----------



## RMB2007

*York Community Stadium*












> Another productive week on the @YorkStadium site.
> 
> Piling mat for the east stand down, continued stabilisation to the ground of the pitch/stands. Piling progressing well to the leisure centre & cinema areas.


https://twitter.com/YorkStadium


----------



## RMB2007

> It has been a busy week on site at Emerald Headingley with the South Stand steel and pre-cast concrete now nearly reaching the Western Terrace with a month to go until the stand partially opens for our home clash with Catalans Dragons.
> 
> Roof preparation works for the first phase of roof installation is progressing well whilst drainage under the stand and on the pitchside concourse is coming along well whilst fans who have recently walked along St Michael’s Lane will have noticed that internal blockwork is now well underway under the South Stand as you can see the internal lay out of the stand beginning to emerge.
> 
> Over in the Main Stand preparations of the foundations and drainage continues with site being prepared for the installation of the temporary stand for the new season underway with the stand installation planned for 12th February.
> 
> Fans watching the exclusive SMUK.co.uk live webcam will begin to notice major changes to the North Stand when the structural steel frame begins to be installed from 19th February.
> 
> Away from the two stands, work is progressing well on the Pavilion Link Structure. This will link the original pavilion which hosts the Premier, Executive, Legends and Taverners Suites, amongst other facilities, for the first time with the Main Stand and mean that fans will not need to leave the building to reach their seats in the stand.
> 
> The foundations have been installed this week and the structural steelwork commences at the start of this week.


https://www.therhinos.co.uk/2018/02/05/emerald-headingley-redevelopment-update/


----------



## RMB2007

*Dings Crusaders RFC*



RMB2007 said:


> www.fishpondsvoice.co.uk/frenchay-ground-beginning-to-take-shape.html





















https://twitter.com/DingsCrusaders


----------



## IanCleverly

Surrey Advertiser said:


> Dorking ’s new multi-million pound Meadowbank development is set to open in February with a Mole Valley derby. Dorking Wanderers, who will move to the new stadium as the resident senior club, have announced that the opening game will be an Isthmian League Premier Division clash with local rivals Leatherhead on Tuesday, February 27.
> 
> Work began on the £5.5 million development, which also includes a café, soft play area, public toilets and new headquarters for the Surrey FA, in September 2016. The development was originally targeted for completion in August 2017 but has been repeatedly delayed for a variety of reasons including the unexpected discovery of landfill rubbish and a natural spring during construction work.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Alongside Dorking Wanderers, the stadium’s artificial grass pitch will be used for weekly training by more than a thousand boys and girls playing for local youth football clubs in the area. £5 million of the funding for the project has been provided by Mole Valley District Council while £500,000 was also obtained through through the Sport England Improvement Fund towards the provision of state-of-the-art football facilities.
> 
> The stadium includes a 3G artificial grass football pitch, changing facilities, a club house, spectator stands, floodlighting, a soft play centre, a café and public toilets. As the new development will also provide a new headquarters for the Surrey FA it is set to make Dorking the new hub for football in the county.


And a few days ago:-



Surrey Advertiser said:


> The cost of building Dorking's delayed football stadium and community facility has sky-rocketed by 60 per cent due to complications with the site. The opening of the new Meadowbank Park, with its home for Dorking Wanderers, plus a new home for Surrey FA and facilities including a café and soft play centre, has now been delayed three times.
> 
> The bill to Mole Valley District Council has also now soared from £5million to £8million. The facilities were initially due for completion in August last year, in time for the football season. But the opening was put back to November, and then again to January. Now, the council hopes it will be complete in "early March". The authority says the discovery of a natural spring and asbestos deposits at the site have caused both the cost and duration of the project to spiral.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> According to the report, these related "firstly, to the discovery of a natural spring which led to adjustment to the overall level of the site and, secondly, the discovery of asbestos deposits which required the clearance of contaminated and hazardous soil at the site". It added: "The discovery of this material, during initial excavation works on the site, left the council with an obligation to rectify the situation through survey, test and removal of the contaminated soil." Councillors were warned then that the precise final cost was "subject to ongoing discussion", though the likely outcome then was an extra bill of £2million. In addition to the council spend, Sport England has put £500,000 into the project.
> 
> Dorking Wanderers have already sold around 2,000 tickets for the opening fixture at their new-look home, a Mole Valley derby against Leatherhead, which had been scheduled for February 27. It has now been put back to March 27.


From Here and Here


----------



## RMB2007

*Emerald Headingley*





































https://twitter.com/EmeraldStadium


----------



## RMB2007

> My photos today of Barnet FC's Underhill Stadium being demolished.


https://twitter.com/TonyIncenzo


----------



## RMB2007

*Dings Crusaders RFC‏*












> Tomorrow is the day, Shaftesbury Park is officially open at 12 noon.


https://twitter.com/DingsCrusaders


----------



## RMB2007

*Headingley*



















https://twitter.com/AaronBower










https://twitter.com/ToppersSnr










https://twitter.com/cricketyorks


----------



## MikeC9180

When are the Headingley renovations due to be completed? I'm certain I've missed them but does anyone have renders of how it'll look when finished? For both grounds I mean. Thanks


----------



## RMB2007

MikeC9180 said:


> When are the Headingley renovations due to be completed? I'm certain I've missed them but does anyone have renders of how it'll look when finished? For both grounds I mean. Thanks












http://www.dla-design.co.uk/projects/headingley-carnegie-stadium-south-stand-leeds



















http://www.dla-design.co.uk/projects/headingley-carnegie-stadium-north-south-stand-leeds


----------



## RMB2007

> Cornish Pirates granted funding for new 'Stadium for Cornwall' as councillors vote to spend millions on Championship rugby side's new home
> 
> Cornwall County Council and the Government will contribute £3m each
> 
> Professional rugby has a bright future in Cornwall after county councillors voted to spend millions to help build a new stadium for the Cornish Pirates.
> 
> The English Championship rugby union side could be playing at their new home near Truro in just 18 months' time after Cornwall County Council promised to spend £3m on the 'Stadium for Cornwall' project.
> 
> The money is set to be matched by the Government and added to further private funding for the £14.3m stadium which will initially consist of a 4,200-seat stand, an artificial pitch and have a total capacity of 6,000.
> 
> The site will have the potential to increase capacity to more than 10,000 - the minimum number of seats needed for entry into the Aviva Premiership.
> 
> The new stadium, which already has planning permission for the site in Threemilestone, will be shared with Truro City FC and two local colleges.
> 
> Between them, the organisations have put up £6m and hope to raise a further £2m privately.


www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/rugbyunio...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490


----------



## ben77

RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/peabrien


I preferred the renders. The clock looked better lower and i think they've flattened all of the glass sections off. Previously they were split and at angles, now its just a big flat glazed wall.


----------



## RMB2007

> We’re excited to announce the newly transformed #SloughIceArena is now open and the first visitors have taken to the ice!
> 
> We've installed a new ice pad and spectator seating for up to 724 people.


https://twitter.com/SloughCouncil


----------



## aquamaroon

Wow looks great! Just curious, how popular is ice hockey in England?


----------



## matthemod

aquamaroon said:


> Wow looks great! Just curious, how popular is ice hockey in England?


It isn't really, there are a few professional Ice Hockey leagues in England but attendances range between a few hundred to a few thousand for the bigger teams.The quality is average, mostly eastern european, Finnish, and Canadians filling the rosters.

I'd argue people from most towns and cities that have an ice hockey team probably don't realise they have one! Normally tickets are around £10-£15. 

The quality of the arena's also show the niche level of the sport, as most rinks are used by the public the rest of the week, some very nice, shiny and new, and some quite run down.


----------



## Sheppard Fiddler

#SloughIceArena fighting the good fight against the Betjeman view of Slough.


----------



## AstroBiont

I find it quite bizarre that this new stand is considered safe in England...











...but something like this is apparently not.


----------



## matthemod

AstroBiont said:


> I find it quite bizarre that this new stand is considered safe in England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but something like this is apparently not.


Of course it makes perfect sense. Those attending games at Headingley are a class apart, sensible, respectable rugby fans. 

Football fans cannot be trusted to stand and not immediately descend into animalistic hooliganism. Making them sit is the only way we can restrain their violent tendencies against bloodlust. 

Copyright: Conservatives in the 1980's.


----------



## Rover030

matthemod said:


> Of course it makes perfect sense. Those attending games at Headingley are a class apart, sensible, respectable rugby fans.
> 
> *Football fans cannot be trusted to stand and not immediately descend into animalistic hooliganism.* Making them sit is the only way we can restrain their violent tendencies against bloodlust.
> 
> Copyright: Conservatives in the 1980's.


Only in the top two divisions though. The moment your club relegates to League one, your fanbase becomes respectable again and can safely stand.


----------



## IanCleverly

Hereford FC (Southern Premier League Champions) have put forward the idea of redeveloping Edgar Street:-



Hereford Times said:


> Hereford FC Chairman Ken Kinnersley said that the club have some news on a ground development to be released before tomorrow’s final home game against Kettering. Kinnersley made the comments to Hereford FC Radio after his side secured promotion back to the National League North or South on Tuesday night. In December 2017 the club signed a 10 year extension to their existing lease for Edgar Street from Herefordshire Council.
> Images showcasing Herefordshire Council's vision for future regeneration the 'pitchbook' included plans to develop the Blackfriars End, with the artist's impression showing a hotel at the front of the stadium, which could be part of a more 'commercially focused' offer to provide activities outside of match days to underpin the sustainability of Hereford FC.
> 
> www.herefordtimes.com/sport/16172985.Poll__How_would_you_like_to_see_Edgar_Street_developed_/


----------



## Kiwiwomble

AstroBiont said:


> I find it quite bizarre that this new stand is considered safe in England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but something like this is apparently not.




Is it about on funnels everyone into and ever smaller area and the other does the exact opposite?


----------



## spud

No..matthemod jokingly but kinda truthfully explained above...the government thinks football fans can't be trusted..


----------



## matthemod

Kiwiwomble said:


> Is it about on funnels everyone into and ever smaller area and the other does the exact opposite?


There is literally no reasoning behind it, besides some prejudicial view that football fans can't be trusted.

A stadium can be mostly terracing and be legal in Rugby (both kinds), but not football, but only in England and Wales, Scotland has separate legislation stating that safe standing areas are ok. 

In England all grounds can have terracing, unless you're in the top two divisions, then you have to remove it after 3-5 years. If you get relegated you cannot re-instate terracing.

So to put it in perspective.










Legal, because this is a Rugby League Stadium.












Legal, because Exeter don't play in the top 2 divisions where terracing is illegal.












Soon to be illegal, as Brentford are in the 2nd tier, they will have had to get rid of the terrace after a set period (they're actually moving to a new all-seated stadium anyway so get special dispensation).












Legal, because Celtic Park is located in Scotland and has different legislation to England and Wales.












Legal, because Germany is sensible, and doesn't have policies stemming from prejudice against football fans mired in the stereotypes of hooliganism from the 1980's.


----------



## RobH

I've not seen a better post illustrating how confused current regulations are in the UK.

:applause:


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

RobH said:


> I've not seen a better post illustrating how confused current regulations are in the UK.
> 
> :applause:


Germany never allowed standing areas to be so mismanaged and neglected that people were crushed to death. Standing was outlawed in England because it was easier politically to do that than ensure that terraces were properly designed and supervised. Lower league clubs and those in other sports were not thought to have enough fans to suffer significant crushing or to generate enough money to go all seater. The only remaining argument against standing is that someone incompetent will be put in charge of maintaining or organising them. How incompetent people get into positions of authority is not something the politicians are going to look to closely at.


----------



## AstroBiont

Great post, matthemod. I will say, though, in Kiwiwomble's defense (even though their post was a fair critique of mine) that the behaviour of the Celtic Green Brigade Ultras in the video below, of fans crowding the aisles, climbing up on things and running onto the pitch sidelines after a goal, does seem slightly dangerous to me, though nowhere near on the scale of terracing which allows general surges forwards - the rails in Safe Standing areas just seem to me to keep too much of the crowd immobile for really dangerous surges to develop in that scheme; I imagine that if the aisles got really clogged up during a surge along them that they are so narrow relative to the rails that those in the aisle would just move, or be pulled, sideways to between the rails. But I could well see those type of images giving politicians the vapours. And anyway, as you allude, the law's totally inconsistent in the UK.

Btw, is that first image in your post of Odsal Stadium? If so, then I've been on that stand when it was totally packed for a season opener. Seemed safe to me. Below, though, is a picture of Odsal in its heyday in 1954, when a crowd of 102,569 spectators crammed in to watch a Challenge Cup final between Warrington and Halifax, in what was for decades the Rugby League world record attendance. Now _that_ looks dangerous.


----------



## RMB2007

> The first structural elements of the new @StagecoachSW Grandstand have been installed today


https://twitter.com/OfficialECFC


----------



## matthemod

krnboy1009 said:


> Does anyone know if there are stadiums in England/Scotland/Wales that has players tunnel in the corners rather than in the center of the side stand?


Gillingham FC - Priestfield Stadium


----------



## Crooky

Hemi 426 said:


> Villa Park's tunnel is also close to the corner. Interesting that they didn't alter this arrangement when the Trinity Road Stand was completely rebuilt during 2000-01.



Likewise the tunnel at Plainmoor home of the mighty (a tad biased there) Torquay United. Again they chose not to centralise the tunnel when they built Bristow’s Bench.


----------



## RMB2007

*Scarborough Athletic*






























> Scarborough Athletic are looking to a bright future after putting their planning application to Scarborough Borough Council for their new covered stand.
> 
> Boro currently have 563 covered places at the Flamingo Land Stadium in a total capacity of 2,070.
> 
> The expansion will push this up to 1,745 under cover in a capacity of around 2,800 which will include the ability to segregate matches when required.


https://www.thescarboroughnews.co.u...or-bull-on-the-push-for-a-new-stand-1-9446061


----------



## MarkJF

RMB2007 said:


> Some examples:
> 
> Old Trafford (Man Utd)
> Selhurst Park (Crystal Palace)
> Turf Moor (Burnley)
> Craven Cottage (Fulham)
> St Andrew's (Birmingham City)
> bet365 Stadium (Stoke City)
> One Call Stadium (Mansfield)


Bradford City (Valley Parade)


----------



## RMB2007

> Track stars united in bid to save Crystal Palace athletics stadium from bulldozers
> 
> Former stars of British athletics have warned officials run the risk of erasing a generation of future London Olympians if the bulldozers are brought in to the “Wembley of track and field”.
> 
> There are fears among former British world and European medallists that the outdoor and indoor track facilities at Crystal Palace National Sports Centre could be eradicated altogether under the current consultation process.
> 
> Proposals being discussed include much of the athletics stadium being demolished, along with the Jubilee Stand. An indoor track could yet be contained in a new building, plans for which opposition groups have described as “naive”, while claiming no funding or budget has been revealed.


https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/tr...hletics-stadium-from-bulldozers-a3991936.html


----------



## Alix_D

It just makes you want to go back to the Olympic planning phase and smash a load of heads together, doesn't it? 

Could have had an adequate, appropriate athletics stadium at Crystal Palace, and a proper football ground at the London Stadium, and kept everyone happy. Now, no-one is happy and everyone is losing out.

They say a camel is a horse designed by a committee....


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Amazing to think the ground once had a crowd of 121,919 for the Cup Final in 1913, and had been _the_ cup final venue since 1895.

Had it not been taken over by the army during WWI, Wembley might never have been built, and it would have been the "home" of football instead.


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford*










https://twitter.com/TheBFCDrone


----------



## RMB2007

> *September 2021 is the month in which Bath Rugby hope to play in a new stadium on the Rec.
> 
> The Stadium for Bath team are less than three weeks away from unveiling their latest designs and putting them out for public consultation at the Guildhall.*
> 
> They hope to submit a planning application to Bath and North East Somerset Council early next year, with a planning committee hearing to follow later in 2019.
> 
> If the vision for a new, permanent 18,000-capacity stadium is approved, they hope to start work part way through the 2019/20 season, with the new home for the club being finished by late Summer 2021.
> 
> Speaking at the Bath Sports Awards at the Assembly Rooms last night, the club’s chief executive Tarquin McDonald confirmed the club hoped to stay in Bath while the building was going on and that a temporary stadium elsewhere on the Rec is one option they are looking into.
> 
> That would have to be approved by Bath Recreation Ltd, the charitable body that is the legal landlord of the famous piece of land in the city centre and leases the current site to the club.
> 
> Mr McDonald didn’t rule out putting up a temporary stadium elsewhere in or close to the city either, but said Bristol and Swindon didn’t appear viable options.


https://www.somersetlive.co.uk/sport/other-sport/bath-rugby-stadium-rec-timeline-2241923


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Cray Wanderers Football Club*





> Just had the best Phone call Ever !! Footballs coming home !! GLA have approved Flamingo Park Planning !! @OfficialWands homeless since 1973 and now it’s coming home !!


https://twitter.com/CWFCChairman



> Cray Wanderers finally receive the go-ahead for their new stadium at Flamingo Park
> 
> Really delighted for Gary Hillman, who has won his long battle to bring Cray Wanderers back home! Congratulations!!!


https://twitter.com/KentishFootie


----------



## Rugster

Hallam Fc second oldest club in the world not Cray??
Oldest Sheffield Fc 1857 and created first set of rules...


----------



## Alix_D

Rugster said:


> Hallam Fc second oldest club in the world not Cray??
> Oldest Sheffield Fc 1857 and created first set of rules...


Sheffield FC are the oldest yes, but the first set of rules were created in Cambridge.

Which was just about the last contribution Cambridge to made to football!


----------



## SteveCac

Rugster said:


> Hallam Fc second oldest club in the world not Cray??


Depends who you ask, Cray Wanderers have a claim to this.


----------



## Urmstoniain

This is just a test to see if I can post to this thread.

I've tried to post a few times over the last couple of days, but for some reason they're not showing up... hno:


----------



## RMB2007

Urmstoniain said:


> This is just a test to see if I can post to this thread.
> 
> I've tried to post a few times over the last couple of days, but for some reason they're not showing up... hno:


Has its own thread:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355001

This thread is for stadiums in England with a capacity under 20,000 and indoor arenas under 10,000.


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford*










https://twitter.com/swissyellow


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Are those houses only going to be accessed via the stadium access road? Surprised that is allowed.


----------



## madannie

madannie said:


> Plans for the shared stadium in Workington seem to have been progressing, with the local council issuing a press release with plenty more detail and preliminary images.
> 
> 
> 
> Full press release with image at https://www.allerdale.gov.uk/en/new...or-the-shared-stadium-in-workington-releases/


More on the proposed shared stadium in Workington from the local council, who have released more details and have arranged a public consultation for 4th December.

Allerdale Council Press Release

Downloadable 4 page booklet about the proposals

The proposed 8,000 capacity stadium is something of a change from the current, rather run down, stadia in the town, and the accompanying facilities and improvements to the area around the stadium are to be welcomed.


----------



## Urmstoniain

RMB2007 said:


> Has its own thread:
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355001
> 
> This thread is for stadiums in England with a capacity under 20,000 and indoor arenas under 10,000.


Ahhh.... I see...

Thought it was a generic one for developments at stadiums that might roll out to others.

My bad.


----------



## Paxton

RMB2007 said:


> Has its own thread:
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355001
> 
> This thread is for stadiums in England with a capacity under 20,000 and indoor arenas under 10,000.


The new Brentford Stadium has it's own thread as well but you always seem to feel the need to post any new photos in this thread as well as there.


----------



## RobH

Paxton said:


> The new Brentford Stadium has it's own thread as well but you always seem to feel the need to post any new photos in this thread as well as there.


Not in this section ("Stadiums and Sport Arenas") it doesn't. This thread's for all English stadium developments with a capacity <20k. Other English stadium developments will have their own thread in this section of the forum.


----------



## RMB2007

> CHESHIRE FA has reiterated its desire for the proposed new £70 million football complex to be available to all.
> 
> The plans detail a 3,000-capacity stadium, top quality 3G, grass and hybrid pitches, a 220-room five-star hotel, medical centre and higher education provision.
> 
> A location for the site is set to be announced around the turn of the year, with four west Cheshire options still thought to be on the table, one of which is brownfield.
> 
> A planning application could be submitted early in 2019, with an ambitious operational date of early 2021.
> 
> While it is hoped the site will become a centre of excellence for the women and girls’ game, there are also ambitions to provide facilities for international and club teams on visits to the north west.


https://www.northwichguardian.co.uk...-development-will-encourage-football-for-all/


----------



## RMB2007

> Swindon will have to get used to there being snow all year round after one of the town’s most exciting regeneration schemes was given the go ahead by councillors this evening.
> 
> The £270m North Star Village development, which features one of the UK’s largest ski and snow centres including two indoor real-snow ski slopes, cleared the final planning hurdle when it was approved by Swindon Borough Council’s Planning Committee.
> 
> This means that as well as the 75m and 170m ski slopes, the town will soon be able to boast a huge leisure complex complete with a 13-screen cinema containing the largest IMAX screen in Europe, a 19-lane bowling alley, 27,000 sq ft of trampolining as well as an array of restaurants, cafes and shops.
> 
> Last week, SevenCapital announced it had secured the money needed to build the North Star leisure complex and the Planning Committee was the final hurdle. Work is expected to begin on the scheme in just a few months’ time.


https://www.swindon24.co.uk/news/yes-270m-north-star-development-is-going-ahead/


----------



## RMB2007

> Cheshire Football Association and 1874 Northwich F.C .Press Release AGM 29th November 2018.
> 
> “Cheshire FA’s announcement earlier this year in partnership with Cheshire West and Chester Council and ION Developments of their intention to open a unique world class football facility in Cheshire has been a major boost to football within the county.
> 
> *1874 Northwich FC are delighted to announce that following extensive discussions with Cheshire FA a memorandum of understanding has been signed between the two parties to work towards 1874 Northwich FC becoming a tenant at the 3,000 capacity stadium on site. This agreement will see us working together with Cheshire FA to form a more formal partnership when the site is completed.*
> 
> The Board of 1874 Northwich FC are extremely grateful for the role played by Stuart Manifould, Business Development & Operations Manager at Cheshire FA and are looking forward to working with Cheshire FA to significantly increase opportunities and experiences for all participants within the game.”


https://1874northwich.com/1874-northwich-cheshire-fa-press-release/


----------



## RMB2007

> Case files on 30 suspects are being prepared by police investigating a missing loan of £10.25m made by Northampton Borough Council.
> 
> More than 550 witnesses and suspects have been interviewed in connection with the loan to Northampton Town FC.
> 
> A police spokesman said: "We are preparing evidence packages in respect of 30 individuals for the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS)."
> 
> The loan was made to rebuild the stadium and redevelop nearby land.
> 
> The work was not completed after contractors were not paid and pulled out.
> 
> "It is anticipated the Crown Prosecution Service will request that certain areas of evidence are further refined and clarified prior to making the final charging decisions," the spokesman added.
> 
> The borough council has spent more than £1m on legal fees trying to claw back the missing loan, the BBC revealed earlier this year.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-46386231


----------



## ben77

The Swindon and Cheshire developments look pretty impressive..


----------



## RMB2007

*Emerald Headingley*



















https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPq-ZhXlWXTVh0Hq2GzQFZg


----------



## RobH

RobH said:


> *The FA bids to stage UEFA Women's Euro 2021 finals*
> 
> The Football Association has today submitted its official bid to stage the UEFA Women’s Euro 2021 finals in England.
> 
> UEFA’s deadline for bids to stage the tournament is 31 August 2018, with a final decision on the successful host nation to be taken by the UEFA Executive Committee on 3 December 2018.
> 
> The FA’s decision to submit its bid follows England Women’s successful Euro 2017 campaign in the Netherlands which saw the Lionesses reach the semi-finals, generating a record peak audience of four million TV viewers in the UK.
> 
> The bid proposes a country-wide spread of host cities and stadia of varying capacities, with Wembley Stadium earmarked to stage the tournament’s final in July 2021, a year after hosting the equivalent final for the men's tournament.
> 
> The proposed cities and stadia included in the bid are:
> 
> Brighton & Hove - AMEX Stadium
> London - Wembley Stadium connected by EE and Brentford Community Stadium
> Milton Keynes - Stadium MK
> Manchester - Manchester City Academy Stadium
> Nottingham - Meadow Lane
> Peterborough - ABAX Stadium
> Rotherham - AESSEAL New York Stadium
> Sheffield - Bramall Lane
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thefa.com/news/2018/aug/29/fa-bids-to-host-uefa-womens-euro-2021-290818
Click to expand...

Confirmed...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069567778007461888


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford*


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

As an Exeter fan, I have a special place in my heart reserved for stadiums built on oddly-shaped bits of land. Brentford's stadium is going to look fantastic once done, and it seems to be coming along at a fair pace.

Good news about the women's Euros, but it's a shame that not a single ground is anywhere towards the south-west. Home Park (Plymouth) will have a capacity of 18,000 when renovations are completed, Stadium for Cornwall (Truro) will be smaller in the first stage (10,000), but would be a brand new venue. Ashton Gate (Bristol) has recently been redeveloped, and has a can seat 27,000. Looks like another wave that will pass us by.

It's about 90 minutes from Exeter to Bristol, you can tack on another two hours to get to the closest stadium that will be hosting matches in 2021 (Milton Keynes?). And you can add another hour and a half to that if you're travelling up from Cornwall.


----------



## RMB2007

*Bath Rugby*

More images in the link:

https://www.somersetlive.co.uk/sport/gallery/what-new-bath-rugby-stadium-2290718


































































> Bath hope to move into a new 18,000-capacity stadium by the start of the 2021-22 season, which is likely to have either a hybrid playing surface or an artificial pitch.
> 
> It is hoped that the proposals, likely to cost between £60 million and £80 million, will be submitted as a planning application in the new year, with the aim of starting building work during next season.


https://twitter.com/TimesSport


----------



## RMB2007

*Leamington FC*

The plan:










Red circle = existing stadium

Yellow circle = future stadium site












> *Leamington Spa is set to undergo a transformation which will see new sports facilities, a new riverside park and more homes being built.*
> 
> Last week, Warwick District Council executive councillors voted in favour of a series of recommendations to allow the ambitious project to move forward.
> 
> Leamington will be getting a brand new football stadium as part of the district council's ambitious plans.
> 
> The town's football club, Leamington FC (LFC), will be relocating to the community stadium site, which will be built on land next to Europa Way and Gallows Hill.
> 
> *The plans will see the construction of a 5,000 capacity stadium with a 3G artificial pitch, conference facilities, a gym, bar and café.*
> 
> Warwickshire College has entered a partnership with LFC to set up an academy and the new facilities will also be available for students studying hospitality and events, and some sports courses.
> 
> It could also be used by South Warwickshire General Hospital outpatients as a health and wellbeing centre for physiotherapy and podiatry.
> 
> There are also plans for the site to include a new hotel, pub, car showroom, convenience store and other local shops, as well as some housing.
> 
> *Work on the stadium, which is expected to cost between £6million and £7million, is scheduled to begin in October 2020 with a completion date of June 2022.*


https://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/coventry-news/six-developments-set-change-face-15510499


----------



## RMB2007

*Bognor Regis*





















> The cover has been erected, at a cost of £18,000, at the Seasons End of the ground and will be officially opened at half-time during the Bostik Premier League match. The money to pay for the work has been raised by the club's Executive Club along with a donation from the supporters club.
> 
> The green and white structure took two days to put up and Bognor secretary Simon Cook says he couldn't be happier with the cover. He said: "We're very pleased with how it looks and I think it complements the ground and adds a certain something to the look of the ground, too. Not only will it keep our fans dry when it rains it will also improve the acoustics so we're hoping the fans will try to raise the roof when we are playing. Not literally, though!"


www.pitchero.com/clubs/bognorregist...-raise-the-roof-as-new-covering--2368539.html


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford* 



> Here's where Capital Court was. A bridge is being created to connect Capital Interchange Way over the railway to the site behind the East Stand. Obviously what you see isn't the final site, it will craned into position later.







































https://twitter.com/TheBFCDrone


----------



## RMB2007

*Headingley*



















https://twitter.com/SMUK2012


----------



## RMB2007

^^





















> The installation of padded seats 💺 has started today in the new Emerald Stand.


https://twitter.com/YorkshireCCC


----------



## RMB2007

> The government says it is backing the long-running campaign to get a new sports stadium built in Cornwall.
> 
> The comments, in the House of Commons, were in response to the Conservative MP for St Ives, Derek Thomas, who challenged ministers to do more for the Stadium for Council.
> 
> The £14.3m Stadium for Cornwall is planned for a site near Threemilestone, outside Truro, as a new home for the Cornish Pirates rugby team, Truro City Football Club and facilities for Truro and Penwith College.
> 
> Treasury Minister Robert Jenrick said he met Cornish council officials last week and would be working with partners in Cornwall and Sports England "to seek a means to bring the exciting project to a successful conclusion".


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/england/devon


----------



## RMB2007

*Stevenage*












> The latest news on the North Stand finally offers a glimmer of light. As I write UK Power have informed us that the new power station equipment will be delivered during the coming week and work will start on completing the relocation of the substation the following week. If all goes well, we are hoping to get back on site when we return after New Year.
> 
> Hopefully, during the second half of the season our fans will start to see the stand being erected and our target is to try and open before the end of the season.


https://www.stevenagefc.com/news/20...ge-v-lincoln-city-saturday-8th-december-2018/


----------



## RMB2007

*Newcastle Eagles*





















> On Friday afternoon our Eagles Community Foundation took possession of the keys to our Eagles Community Arena as we enter the final stages in the construction of our new home.
> 
> There’s still much to do, but it was a moment to celebrate how far we’ve come and an opportunity for some of the project team and the new arena management staff to be the first to shoot some hoops in our own venue.
> 
> Tickets are on sale now for the opening game of our Eagles Community Arena on Friday 11 January 2019 against Plymouth Raiders.


https://newcastle-eagles.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford*

More aerial images and details in the link below:

https://twitter.com/TheBFCDrone


----------



## RMB2007

> Planning papers have been submitted for Workington's new shared stadium, which it is hoped will be ready in time to host the Rugby League World Cup in 2021.
> 
> The stadium would be shared between the town's RL and football teams, Town and Reds, and also feature a community training pitch, and offices including a three-storey extension to accommodate 300 workers for Sellafield Ltd.


https://twitter.com/bbccumbriasport




> Woking Community Stadium development moves a step closer
> 
> Further detailed agreements that secure the long-term ambitions of Woking Football Club have been signed.
> 
> The agreements between Woking Borough Council, GoldDev Woking Ltd and Woking Football Club allow for the development of the club’s ground and adjoining land. It will include the reconfiguration of the football ground, a new stadium and construction of residential properties.
> 
> Rosemary Johnson, Chairman of Woking Football Club, said: “This is a really exciting time for Woking Football Club and our supporters. We are an ambitious community-focused club with huge potential, shown by our recent FA Cup run. Whilst there is still a long way to go, these agreements signify the next chapter for our football club. Not only do they secure the long-term future of Woking Football Club, but will also enable us to continue and develop our much-valued community work.”
> 
> Wayne Gold, Managing Director of GolDev Woking Ltd, said: “We are immensely proud to be working with Woking Football Club and the borough council on this exciting project to provide a new permanent home at Kingfield for the Cards.
> 
> “With the agreements now in place, we will be reaching out to supporters and the local community to help put together a detailed proposal that reflects the future ambitions of both the club and the town. It is important to us that their voice is heard ahead of submitting our formal planning application. The future is very exciting.”
> 
> Cllr David Bittleston, Leader of Woking Borough Council, said: “As an important part of our community, Woking Football Club brings enjoyment to many within our Borough and beyond. Supporting the club’s long-term vision and securing its immediate financial future through these agreements will bring many benefits to the whole community.”


https://www.wokingfc.co.uk/news/art...nity-stadium-development-moves-a-step-closer/


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford*










https://twitter.com/R0UGHRIDER


----------



## madannie

RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/bbccumbriasport


Planning application for the Workington stadium is on the Allerdale Council planning portal at FUL/2019/0018. Lots of documents which I haven't got time to look through at the moment.


----------



## RMB2007

> *THE Government has said that a delay in deciding whether it will provide funding for the Stadium for Cornwall is down to it waiting for a finished business case for the project.
> *
> Minister for Sport Mims Davies has written to Cornwall Council stating that the Government is supportive of the scheme but says it still needs a “final business case”.
> 
> The Stadium for Cornwall, which would provide a home for Cornish Pirates as well as Truro City Football Club and facilities for Truro and Penwith College, is set to be built on land near Threemilestone.
> 
> In a statement the stadium partners said: “The business case for the Stadium for Cornwall has been submitted to the Department for Culture, Media and Sport (DCMS) and has been subject to the usual due diligence process. The Stadium for Cornwall partners continue to work with Sport England and DCMS in response to the clarifications raised as part of that process. The partners remain encouraged from the feedback received and are working towards a positive outcome.”


https://www.falmouthpacket.co.uk/ne...aiting-on-stadium-for-cornwall-business-plan/


----------



## RMB2007

> *Developer for new Woking FC stadium scheme to start drawing up detailed plans*
> 
> The council says it is supporting Woking FC in its long-term vision
> 
> More about the Woking FC stadium scheme
> 
> Development budget for the stadium is £10m - or £1,000 per seat.
> 
> Majority of turnstiles will be accessed by smart cards with some cash turnstiles retained
> 
> Away supporters will have their own dedicated turnstiles
> 
> The pitch will be turf reinforced with plastic fibre such as Desso Grassmaster or SISGrass
> 
> There will be between 6 to 12 executive boxes costing £50-£80,000 per box
> 
> There will be three Boardroom/Director’s Box accommodating up to 40 people at £100-£200,000 or £250 per seat
> 
> All backroom facilities will be designed to EFL League 1 specification
> 
> There will be 100 car park spaces cost £2-2,500 per space Stadium will have 10,000 seats
> 
> Kingfield Road development to include 147 x studio, 348 x 1-bed, 497 x 2-bed apartments: Total 992
> 
> 10,000 sq ft commercial retail space and 671 car parking spaces
> 
> David Lloyd gym to relocate to Egley Road
> 
> Egley Road development to include 6 x 1-bed, 24 x 2-bed apartments, 28 x 3-bed, 3 x 4-bed houses: Total 61


https://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/surrey-news/developer-new-woking-fc-stadium-15786003


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

RMB2007 said:


> *THE Government has said that a delay in deciding whether it will provide funding for the Stadium for Cornwall is down to it waiting for a finished business case for the project.
> *
> Minister for Sport Mims Davies has written to Cornwall Council stating that the Government is supportive of the scheme but says it still needs a “final business case”.
> 
> The Stadium for Cornwall, which would provide a home for Cornish Pirates as well as Truro City Football Club and facilities for Truro and Penwith College, is set to be built on land near Threemilestone.
> 
> In a statement the stadium partners said: “The business case for the Stadium for Cornwall has been submitted to the Department for Culture, Media and Sport (DCMS) and has been subject to the usual due diligence process. The Stadium for Cornwall partners continue to work with Sport England and DCMS in response to the clarifications raised as part of that process. The partners remain encouraged from the feedback received and are working towards a positive outcome.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.falmouthpacket.co.uk/ne...aiting-on-stadium-for-cornwall-business-plan/
Click to expand...

I think everyone can see that the government has no intention to honour the promises made regarding funding. Previously the bar was securing funding from Cornwall County Council. The council agreed to funding it, now central government are putting up more roadblocks.

A shame for the county, which doesn't have a stadium. A shame for the Cornish Pirates, a fantastic rugby team that could do very well if not for lack of a suitable stadium. A shame for the people, who are deprived a professional rugby team. A shame for the local college, as this stadium was a major investment. A shame for football in the region, as Truro City FC will likely go bust sooner or later given their stadium woes, to which this was the antidote.


----------



## cyril sneer

Cornish Pirates need to get on with this quick really if they have any premiership rugby aspirations as the premiership clubs are making noises again about ring fencing the premiership and scrapping relegation/promotion. If that happens then any business case for new stadia for the championship clubs will fall by the wayside.


----------



## RMB2007

> Sussex Cricket bosses are holding a public consultation exhibition inviting people to comment on their masterplan for the future of the 1st Central County Ground in Hove.
> 
> “We have an exciting opportunity to invest in improvements to our County Ground in the heart of Hove, making sure our activities here and throughout our whole community continue to go from strength to strength,” said Rob Andrew, CEO of Sussex Cricket.
> 
> “We have created a masterplan to enhance our facilities and warmly invite the public to come along, meet our team and share their views on our proposals.”
> 
> The proposals can also be viewed online at: www.sussexcricket.co.uk from February 26 to March 12.


https://www.crawleyobserver.co.uk/s...the-future-holds-for-sussex-cricket-1-8806757


----------



## RMB2007

> *Scarborough Athletic secure funding to expand Flamingo Land Stadium*
> 
> Scarborough Athletic's joint bid with Scarborough Borough Council for a ground development grant has been approved by the Football Stadia Improvement Fund, paving the way for them to develop the Flamingo Land Stadium.
> 
> We will initially be looking at some pre-construction work on the floodlights and the pitch side fence to enable the main works to begin in the close season. Planning permission has been granted for development of three sides of the ground.
> 
> However, the first phase of construction will only include the seated and terraced stands on the donkey field side to the east of the stadium. Further development of additional facilities on this side and terracing on the other two sides will form future phases of the project as further funding becomes available.
> 
> For the club this is the culmination of 18 months of research and planning.


https://www.thescarboroughnews.co.u...ing-to-expand-flamingo-land-stadium-1-9590721


----------



## RMB2007

> Worcester Warriors' expansion plans for Sixways
> 
> WORCESTER Warriors co-owner Jed McCrory has revealed plans to increase capacity to 16,500 at Sixways with the construction of a new two-tier stand.
> 
> McCrory said he had held “very positive” talks with Wychavon District Council over the possibility of building a new North Stand and would submit initial drawings within a fortnight.
> 
> The plans are set to feature seating for supporters as well as a row of executive boxes on the upper tier while the lower section would be entirely standing.
> 
> The proposal would also open up space for a bigger fans’ zone and “classroom-type facilities for sports education”.


https://www.malverngazette.co.uk/sp...rcester-warriors-expansion-plans-for-sixways/


----------



## RMB2007

> The new, multi-million-pound accessible stadia facilities at Turf Moor continue to take shape.
> 
> The North East corner between the James Hargreaves and Jimmy McIlroy stands - the first phase of the project to improve the overall matchday experience for disabled fans - is closing in on completion.
> 
> This phase has, as reported, encountered major challenges in the early build, relating to below-ground issues.
> 
> With these now resolved, the stand has quickly taken shape and the latest estimate for completion is the end of March.
> 
> Fans will be able to occupy this stand during April, with a ‘try before you buy’ trial period enabling supporters to fully assess preferred positions before the season is complete.
> 
> The second phase of the development, in the South east corner between the Bob Lord and Jimmy McIlroy stands, sees the steelwork currently under construction.
> 
> This stand will also house a new control room, PA room and additional storage for the adjoining Clarets Store.
> 
> The latest estimated completion date for this phase is during the summer of 2019, with the intention of being ready for occupation at the start of the 2019/20 season.


https://www.burnleyfootballclub.com/news/2019/february/accessible-stadia-update/


----------



## RMB2007

*Bromley FC*










https://twitter.com/edboydenphotos










https://twitter.com/BAMaerialphotos










https://twitter.com/jeffhutton


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford*



















https://twitter.com/TheBFCDrone


----------



## RMB2007

*Bath City*
















































> Bath City FC and development partners Greenacre Capital have unveiled the latest designs for the redevelopment of Twerton Park and Twerton High Street.
> 
> The latest round of consultation launched on Wednesday 20th February and will run until Monday 4th March.
> 
> Following more than a year of community and stakeholder engagement members of the public are being invited to view the latest designs for the scheme, which could see the shopping area of Twerton transformed into a new thriving focal point for the community.
> 
> If approved by Bath and North East Somerset Council, the multi-million pound investment will include new shops, a refurbished High Street and improved public space.
> 
> The scheme will also bring new and improved facilities to Twerton including a new community hub, a gym, an all-weather 3G pitch and a new grandstand for Bath City FC.
> 
> Purpose Built Student Accommodation, Affordable Housing for local people and co-living apartments for keyworkers and young professionals in the city are also part of the proposals.


http://www.bathcityfc.com/latest-de...ment-of-twerton-park-and-twerton-high-street/


----------



## RMB2007

*Boreham Wood Football Club*

Steel has been ordered for the new north stand, with their chairman expecting the new stand to be ready for the start of the 2019/20 season.

*Bromley*










https://twitter.com/BreaktheEmbargo


----------



## RMB2007

*Headingley*










https://twitter.com/ILaybourn










https://twitter.com/TheHodge










https://twitter.com/cubemuk


----------



## RMB2007

*York Stadium*



















https://twitter.com/YorkStadium


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*



> AFC Wimbledon expect to start building their new stadium at Plough Lane in April or May.
> 
> The Dons now own the freehold of the site of the old Wimbledon Greyhound Stadium and will soon be ready to press ahead with construction work on the 10,000-seat ground.
> 
> The build is scheduled to finish by June next year and Wimbledon plan to move in to their new stadium in time for the 2020-21 season.
> 
> The new stadium will be just 250 yards down the road from the old Plough Lane ground where Wimbledon FC played.


https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/fo...=Social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1551792524


----------



## slipperydog

RMB2007 said:


> *AFC Wimbledon*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/fo...=Social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1551792524


I assume it'll just be the stadium that will be ready for next summer? Or are they expecting the surrounding development below to also be completed?


----------



## RMB2007

^^

To start with, AFC Wimbledon will build one permanent stand and three temporary stands. The temporary stands will be fully developed when the club has the money available. Article last year said the apartments would be ready in 2021.


----------



## Kiwiwomble

slipperydog said:


> I assume it'll just be the stadium that will be ready for next summer? Or are they expecting the surrounding development below to also be completed?




Just the west stand (left) will be competed, that’s the stand that will have the hospitality etc so we can get some new revenue streams


----------



## RobH

RMB2007 said:


> *Bromley FC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/jeffhutton


Woah, I was down at Hayes Lane not long ago, and from the front the new stand doesn't look anywhere near that big. Didn't realise quite how far back the new stand goes.

Great pic that, thanks! kay:


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

I think the main thing from the Dons' perspective is getting them back to Wimbledon - there's a whole generation of Wimbledon supporters now that have never seen their side playing in Wimbledon.

It's incredible that they were able to make it to League 1 (and stay up for a while) playing at Kingsmeadow, but revenue must be seriously limited while playing there.


----------



## cyril sneer

I'm surprised the club don't have enough funds from all the residential blocks revenue to build more than one stand however. Exeter City recently built two stands from the proceeds of a smaller residential scheme.


----------



## Kiwiwomble

cyril sneer said:


> I'm surprised the club don't have enough funds from all the residential blocks revenue to build more than one stand however. Exeter City recently built two stands from the proceeds of a smaller residential scheme.




We’re not building the apartment buildings, we’re in a partnership with the developer, now demo is finishing the ground and apartment areas have been subdivided


----------



## cyril sneer

Exeter City sold land to a developer to build flats and in return the developer built the two new stands. Is that what is happening here?


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Exeter owned the land. I don't know the figures but the Plough Lane site is much bigger than Kingsmeadow so I expect that there was a substantial net cost for the land. Not sure if it is a more expensive area also but land with the possibility of residential development must have been more expensive than land sold for ongoing use as a small stadium.

Modern temporary stands can be high quality. Think of the stand at Watford. It isn't much of a sacrifice in the short term. We're not talking about golf stands. Would be interesting to see a render of how the stadium will look when opened. I'm sure it will knock spots off Kingsmeadow even in that configuration. I would turn around and ask my Charlton supporting colleague what it was like returning to the Valley with temporary stands, etc, but he would bore me to tears.


----------



## RMB2007

> New venue to rival Manchester Arena could be built next to the Etihad stadium, town hall documents reveal
> 
> International investors are weighing up plans for an indoor arena with a capacity of more than 20,000 people, a council report says
> 
> A report going before next week’s executive meeting says that the growing global success of Manchester City and the sporting and transport infrastructure around the Etihad Campus has influenced investors and entertainment operators of the area’s potential.
> 
> The draft framework for the area highlights a large arena as 'one such opportunity'.
> 
> The report says: “International investors and operators see Manchester as one of the few cities in Europe with the ability to successfully host more than one large arena.”


https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...ews/new-venue-rival-manchester-arena-15946245

I wonder if the above is linked to this:



> Oak View Group is launching Oak View Group International, a London-based entity that will explore opportunities in the UK, Europe, Asia, and the Middle East. The announcement was made at the International Live Music Conference in London.
> 
> OVG International will be based in London, tasked with exploring arena and stadium development and partnership opportunities in the UK, Europe, Asia, and the Middle East, and is already in advanced discussions on a number of projects.
> 
> Founded in 2015 by Leiweke and Irving Azof, Oak View Group is currently involved in several major arena development projects, including those at KeyArena in Seattle, Belmont for the New York Islanders, and The University of Texas in Austin.


https://sportsvenuebusiness.com/ind...ew-group-launches-uk-based-international-arm/


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Newlands Park, a mixed-use development" of retail and leisure just off the motorway near Luton, was  recommend for approval by planning officers earlier this month. A final decision will be made on Monday.

Newlands Park is the enabling development for Luton Town's stadium at Power Court (planning permission already received). If permission for Newlands Park is not forthcoming then it is unlikely that the stadium at Power Court will be built.


----------



## RMB2007

*Plymouth Argyle*










https://twitter.com/petersnopek


----------



## RMB2007

> Truro City Football Club have confirmed they have been acquired by Cornish businessman Dicky Evans, owner of the Cornish Pirates rugby club.
> 
> The move has been praised by the football club as the best way to secure its future.
> 
> It means the two clubs - who are both partners in the Stadium for Cornwall project along with Truro and Penwith College - will be able to share facilities and will play at the stadium when it is built on the outskirts of Truro.
> 
> However new owner Dicky Evans has assured fans that the White Tigers - who are also known as the Tinners - will continue to play at their homeground in Treyew Road for the time being.


https://www.cornwalllive.com/news/cornwall-news/cornish-pirates-owner-dicky-evans-2623117


----------



## RMB2007

*Boston United*










https://twitter.com/endeavoursport


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

RMB2007 said:


> https://www.cornwalllive.com/news/cornwall-news/cornish-pirates-owner-dicky-evans-2623117


BBC Radio Cornwall have uploaded a 12-minute piece on the takeover, including an interview with outgoing the outgoing chairman. Implications for *Sportva Kernow* are discussed from 05:14 onwards for a couple minutes (and then a little at the end from 10:58).


----------



## carnifex2005

Newlands Park project has been approved for Luton Town of League One. The plan for the 23,000-capacity stadium is on the site of a former power station at Power Court in the centre of Luton.


----------



## AstroBiont

I'm not sure if stories like this one are off-topic or not since it's stadium-related but not construction/architecture related:



> *Mansfield Town: Stags complete purchase of One Call Stadium
> 
> 13 Mar From the section Mansfield
> 
> Mansfield started playing at Field Mill in the 1919-20 season*
> 
> Mansfield Town chairman John Radford has completed the purchase of the Stags' ground, the One Call Stadium.
> 
> Radford, who bought the Stags in 2010, has been involved in a lengthy dispute about the ownership of the ground with Keith Haslam, one of the League Two club's previous owners.
> 
> However, a deal was agreed to buy the Field Mill site and the final payment has now been made.
> 
> "This is great news for me and the club," Radford said.
> 
> "When I did the deal with Keith I looked forward to this day and being able to announce that we were completely in control of our own destiny as regards the One Call Stadium."
> 
> The Stags moved up to the third automatic promotion place in League Two following their 0-0 draw with Crawley Town on Tuesday night.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47551848


----------



## RMB2007

*Scunthorpe United*



> Scunthorpe United stadium redevelopment to be given green light by council
> 
> Plans for redeveloping Scunthorpe United's Glanford Park into an 11,000-seater stadium are to be given the go-ahead.
> 
> North Lincolnshire Council has confirmed it is in the final stages of a process which is expected to see the green light given for the project, subject to a legal agreement being reached with the club.
> 
> The football club also submitted a second application to build 160 new starter homes on the Glanford Park site and the council has said this element of the scheme is yet to be determined.


https://www.grimsbytelegraph.co.uk/sport/football/scunthorpe-united-new-stadium-council-2641377

*Bristol Rovers*



> Al-Qadi says redeveloping Mem is "too difficult" and is focused on finding a new site
> 
> Bristol Rovers president Wael Al-Qadi has revealed the club are exploring "several" undisclosed sites in the city for a new stadium and that their training ground project at Almondsbury has been halted due to the uncertainty.
> 
> In an interview with BBC Radio Bristol's weekly Pirates radio show 'Having a Gas', Al-Qadi confirmed to host Geoff Twentyman the club are looking for a new site to build a stadium away from the Memorial Stadium.
> 
> Al-Qadi confirmed the UWE project fell through because the university decided they wanted to use the land for other purposes.
> 
> "There are several options [being explored] and there is a lot of working being done with considerable cost," he added. "There is a lot of working that is going on with the various parties involved with this.
> 
> "As soon as it is determined with site is a green light we will announce it."


https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/sport...771#ICID=ios_bristolpost_AppShare_Click_Other


----------



## RMB2007

*Saracens*



> I am pleased to say we have now received full permission for the new West Stand, fully financed and with a strong partnership with Middlesex University. Work begins in the off season.
Click to expand...

https://www.saracens.com/news-article/a-message-from-nigel-wray

The existing West Stand at Allianz Park:










https://twitter.com/mjlascelles


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford*





































https://twitter.com/TheBFCDrone


----------



## cyril sneer

I'm really liking the look of this Brentford stadium. Best new small stadium since Rotherham's New York stadium.


----------



## BillericaySpurs

cyril sneer said:


> I'm really liking the look of this Brentford stadium. Best new small stadium since Rotherham's New York stadium.


I agree, how innovative nestled in triangle of railway junctions. Looks very smart. Massive upgrade for Brentford.:cheers:


----------



## beesbees

cyril sneer said:


> I'm really liking the look of this Brentford stadium. Best new small stadium since Rotherham's New York stadium.


Wait until the multicoloured seats are installed hno:


----------



## IanCleverly

Chester Chronicle said:


> Plans for a new £1.6m community sports facility in Chester have been unveiled. The Chester FC Community Trust, the charitable arm of the National League North football club, has been working with Cheshire West and Chester Council (CWaC) on plans to develop King George V playing fields in Blacon and revealed the proposals at an open meeting at the Swansway Chester Stadium on Wednesday night.
> 
> Subject to planning, the scheme will include a new full size floodlit 3G pitch, improvement of the existing grass pitches, a new clubhouse with changing rooms and community facilities, refurbishment of the existing pavilion to include an education suite and additional car parking and access to the site.
> This will provide much-needed facilities for grassroots clubs and leagues, as well as delivering wider community benefits including improved health and well-being, increased participation in sport and new employment and education opportunities.
> 
> The council is investing in the project as part of its £2m commitment to improve football facilities across the borough with additional funding from national governing bodies and section 106 agreements. The scheme has also been aided by businessman Stuart Murphy who has pledged £200,000 to the trust with the remaining £300,000 worth of funding to be raised by fundraising initiatives, donations and working with local businesses.



Full text Here


----------



## matthemod

beesbees said:


> Wait until the multicoloured seats are installed hno:


Wait, what? I genuinely didn't know that. Please tell me at the very least they're Red, White, and Black?


----------



## RMB2007

^^



















https://newstadium.brentfordfc.com


----------



## AstroBiont

^^
Reminds me of a load of Pac-Man characters. I keep expecting them to move.


----------



## AstroBiont

> *Swindon Town: Council approve County Ground freehold sale
> 
> The County Ground has been Swindon Town's rented home since 1896
> 
> Swindon Borough Council have agreed to sell the County Ground to Swindon Town, jointly with the club's supporters.*
> 
> The League Two club agreed to buy the freehold on 10 March for £2.2m - more than twice the amount the Supporters' Trust were initially offering - following an independent valuation.
> 
> The Trust will launch a community fundraising campaign to help raise the fans' half of the cash, selling shares.
> 
> The purchasing parties have a year to raise the money to buy the ground.
> 
> The Supporters' Trust will be holding a share issue to attract investment from fans, having spoken to supporters at their annual general meeting.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/47650694




> *Swindon Borough Council agree to sell County Ground freehold jointly to Swindon Town and Supporters' Trust
> 
> SWINDON Borough Council has this evening agreed to sell the County Ground’s freehold jointly to Swindon Town Football Club and Swindon Town Supporters, represented by Trust STFC, for £2.2million.*
> 
> Earlier this month, the football club confirmed it had reached a deal in principle with the Supporters’ Trust and Swindon Borough Council to jointly purchase the stadium.
> 
> Town’s chairman Lee Power has since stated his intention to turn the 15,728 capacity stadium into a seven-day-a-week venue to generate significant income to aid the club’s ambition of climbing the Football League ladder.


Full article in the link below:

https://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk...jointly-to-swindon-town-and-supporters-trust/


----------



## RMB2007

*Plymouth Argyle*










https://twitter.com/DavidFlewellen


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford*

25 images in the link below:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/thebrentfordfcdrone/










https://twitter.com/TheBFCDrone


----------



## MikeC9180

RMB2007 said:


> *Brentford*
> 
> 25 images in the link below:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/thebrentfordfcdrone/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheBFCDrone




Is there going to be any cladding on top of the corrugated steel on the roof, or is that the finish they’re going with?


----------



## JonMaze

AstroBiont said:


> ^^
> Reminds me of a load of Pac-Man characters. I keep expecting them to move.





I heard that some clubs do this multicoloured seat silliness to give an illusion that the ground is fuller, whilst emptier, and make the crowd look less scattered.. It looks better on camera they reckon..


----------



## AstroBiont

Yep, I also believe that's why they do it. I wonder if it might show a bit of a lack of confidence or faith, though, in the fanbase. But then again, maybe they just want to build the biggest stadium they can in order to future-proof its legacy, knowing that it's going to be largely empty at present. In which case it could be seen as actually a sign of ambition. I see that they're averaging just under 10,000 in a 12,300 seater stadium in the Championship this season, the second lowest average attendance in that league but a respectable 81% of ground capacity. They might be nervous about how that would look in a 17,250 capacity ground where it would leave a little over 40% of seats empty - but yet still want a stadium that would be large enough if they gain promotion to the Premier League in future (where it would still though be one of the smallest, if not _the_ smallest, ground in the league).

Nevertheless, I still much prefer just a single colour of seating throughout the stadium with no stadium name, sponsor's name or patterning, like at the new White Hart Lane, to give a great example.


----------



## Alix_D

I don't really get it to be honest, it's not as if they're going to have thousands of empty seats if they continue at their current level. If they're at a lower level, giving an impression for TV achieves very little and people in the stadium can tell the difference between a bright green empty seat and a person. 

As above, I'd rather have a pattern that didn't look quite so garish full stop. Something with Bees like Brighton have done with their Seagulls would be about right.


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*










https://twitter.com/kingstonroadend

*York*










https://twitter.com/GavWilson


----------



## RMB2007

*Plymouth Argyle*




























https://www.pafc.co.uk/development/webcams/


----------



## IanCleverly

Confirmation that Gloucester City will play at Meadow Park for (almost) half of next Season.



Gloucester Echo said:


> Gloucester City have applied to the FA and National League to play at their new ground next season. The club are hoping to return home midway through the 2019-20 campaign having played outside the city since their old Meadow Park ground was flooded in 2007 and they will continue to groundshare with Evesham United at the Jubilee Stadium until then.
> 
> Gloucester submitted revised planning application in January for a new ground on the same site, a scaled down version of the one already granted permission by Gloucester City Council in a bid to get back quicker. Clubs wishing to play at a new ground the following season have to get their applications in by March 31.
> 
> "The club wishes to confirm that we have now formally applied to the league and FA requesting that the club is registered at Meadow Park for next season with City ground sharing at Evesham United from the start of the season, but with a clause added allowing City to change grounds back to Meadow Park mid season, Until both planning and funding is approved a return date cannot yet be confirmed".
> 
> https://www.gloucestershirelive.co....l-news/gloucester-city-apply-play-new-2682020


----------



## RMB2007

*Weston-super-Mare Rugby Club*












> ‘Desperately-needed’ Weston Rugby Club revamp gets green light from council
> 
> Transformational plans which will see tens of millions of pounds invested into Weston-super-Mare Rugby Club’s stadium received a big boost.
> 
> North Somerset Council’s executive met at Weston Town Hall on March 19 to sign off on an agreement between it and the Seasiders which gives a green light for the project to progress.
> 
> The club, in tandem with developers Studio Hive, hopes to revitalise the Recreation Ground, in Sunnyside Road, with more than £25million set to be invested.
> 
> Around £3million will be spent on a new clubhouse and upgrades to spectator facilities, and approximately 200 flats will be built surrounding the stadium.
> 
> The flats will be spread across five or six blocks, standing between three and five storeys tall.
> 
> The executive committee signed off on a seven-point agreement between the club and the council, which will see the authority release restrictive covenants on the land to allow for the revamp.
> 
> In return, the club will oversee the creation of an access road and car park, which will serve a new primary school being planned by the council.
> 
> The council believes the area is the only viable location for a much-needed town centre primary school.


https://www.thewestonmercury.co.uk/...e-boost-from-north-somerset-council-1-5959339


----------



## cyril sneer

They have practically stripped the grandstand at Argyle to the bones. With the amount of work they putting into it you wonder why they didn't just rebuild the stand in its entirety. It will retain the columns supporting the roof and they are not even extending the upper tier to the full length of the pitch. It seems like a cheap cop out option, not really future proofed.


----------



## rebelheartous

AstroBiont said:


> Yep, I also believe that's why they do it. I wonder if it might show a bit of a lack of confidence or faith, though, in the fanbase. But then again, maybe they just want to build the biggest stadium they can in order to future-proof its legacy, knowing that it's going to be largely empty at present. In which case it could be seen as actually a sign of ambition. I see that they're averaging just under 10,000 in a 12,300 seater stadium in the Championship this season, the second lowest average attendance in that league but a respectable 81% of ground capacity. They might be nervous about how that would look in a 17,250 capacity ground where it would leave a little over 40% of seats empty - but yet still want a stadium that would be large enough if they gain promotion to the Premier League in future (where it would still though be one of the smallest, if not _the_ smallest, ground in the league).


You never know what it's going to be when they are finally promoted to EPL. At this point we could only make guesses at what capacity they would average. But I highly doubt they would keep the figures under 10k.


----------



## beesbees

JonMaze said:


> I heard that some clubs do this multicoloured seat silliness to give an illusion that the ground is fuller, whilst emptier, and make the crowd look less scattered.. It looks better on camera they reckon..





AstroBiont said:


> Yep, I also believe that's why they do it. I wonder if it might show a bit of a lack of confidence or faith, though, in the fanbase. But then again, maybe they just want to build the biggest stadium they can in order to future-proof its legacy, knowing that it's going to be largely empty at present. In which case it could be seen as actually a sign of ambition. I see that they're averaging just under 10,000 in a 12,300 seater stadium in the Championship this season, the second lowest average attendance in that league but a respectable 81% of ground capacity. They might be nervous about how that would look in a 17,250 capacity ground where it would leave a little over 40% of seats empty - but yet still want a stadium that would be large enough if they gain promotion to the Premier League in future (where it would still though be one of the smallest, if not _the_ smallest, ground in the league).
> 
> Nevertheless, I still much prefer just a single colour of seating throughout the stadium with no stadium name, sponsor's name or patterning, like at the new White Hart Lane, to give a great example.





Alix_D said:


> I don't really get it to be honest, it's not as if they're going to have thousands of empty seats if they continue at their current level. If they're at a lower level, giving an impression for TV achieves very little and people in the stadium can tell the difference between a bright green empty seat and a person.
> 
> As above, I'd rather have a pattern that didn't look quite so garish full stop. Something with Bees like Brighton have done with their Seagulls would be about right.



Yes, the reason given to the fans was to give the illusion it's busy and that the green and yellow seats will add life and vibrancy.

hno:

Laughing stock, the design would look really nice with red, black and white.

But no, more worried about it looking busy then making it busy..


----------



## RMB2007

*Plymouth Argyle*










https://twitter.com/timmypafc


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford*

More in the link:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/thebrentfordfcdrone


----------



## RMB2007

*Bath City*


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

RMB2007 said:


> *Bath City*


Things are looking upwards for the first time in a while for sport in the South West. The Cornish Pirates and Truro City _should_ be getting a new stadium, Bath have the Twerton Park redevelopment planned, Gloucester making progress with their move home, there are talks underway about a new football and rugby stadium in Weston-super-Mare, Exeter just opened two new stands and Plymouth re-building one of theirs. Hopefully Bristol Rovers can move out of or redevelop the Mem soon, too.

Bath and Gloucester specifically have large enough populations that they could support the existence of football league clubs quite easily, and Weston-super-Mare is under-performing for a town of its size in football and rugby. hopefully these developments put them on their way.


----------



## ben77

What if Bath make it to the Prem?


----------



## Guest

ben77 said:


> What if Bath make it to the Prem?


Look how difficult it is for teams not seeped in a century of tradition in the top flight to get there. By all measure, Bristol City should be a regular fixture in the Premier League.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

ben77 said:


> What if Bath make it to the Prem?


They're currently in the 6th tier and without a free-spending owner, so I don't think potential expansion capacity to 25,000 is something they need to be too worried about. The ground is quite hemmed in, but that's a result of it being a long-standing part of the community rather than existing outside of it - at this point the location is a huge asset in getting people to attend matches. Even at League Two a good average attendance is around 4,000, so Twerton Park should meet the needs of Bath for a good while yet.


----------



## Alix_D

Exactly, Bath would need to multiply their support 8 fold to trouble their capacity, it'd be more than adequate if the reached League Two. 

There's the population there for a Football League club but I dare say the ball is a little to spherical to have enticed many of them in. Best worry about getting into the Conference and getting this development through first.


----------



## BhamJim

*SOLIHULL Moors* have announced a three-phase plan to meet Football League ground requirements and to update the current facilities to create a more family friendly, safe environment.

The first phase is to take effect immediately, with a new 1,131 all-seater stand installed on the Car Park Side Stand.

It will remove the standing capacity previously allocated to this section of the ground, while segregation barriers and gates are also to be installed.

Moving in line with this change, the Wadsworth Stand is to become an all-standing terrace, removing the existing seats in place, with crush barriers also to be fitted in this section.

A second phase looking longer term around May to July this year will see improvements made to the Main Clubhouse Stand.

The stand will become all-seater – taking capacity to 1,219, while a new control room and a media room are to be installed, along with improvements to corporate hospitality.

Toilets, refreshments and disabled facilities around this side of the site are also to be revamped.

To round-off this part of the future plan, an improved floodlighting system is to be invested in by the club.

Rounding off the three-phase plan, the third phase is to be completed between May and July in 2020.

The installation of a brand new, all-seater stand of 2,000 capacity in the Car Park Side Stand – featuring 18 wheelchair positions, new toilets, refreshment huts and an away bar.

In addition, new changing rooms and a further extension to the Main Clubhouse Stand is to be made.


----------



## Confusius

BhamJim said:


> *SOLIHULL Moors* have announced a three-phase plan to meet Football League ground requirements and to update the current facilities to create a more family friendly, safe environment.
> 
> The first phase is to take effect immediately, with a new 1,131 all-seater stand installed on the Car Park Side Stand.
> 
> It will remove the standing capacity previously allocated to this section of the ground, while segregation barriers and gates are also to be installed.
> 
> Moving in line with this change, the Wadsworth Stand is to become an all-standing terrace, removing the existing seats in place, with crush barriers also to be fitted in this section.
> 
> A second phase looking longer term around May to July this year will see improvements made to the Main Clubhouse Stand.
> 
> The stand will become all-seater – taking capacity to 1,219, while a new control room and a media room are to be installed, along with improvements to corporate hospitality.
> 
> Toilets, refreshments and disabled facilities around this side of the site are also to be revamped.
> 
> To round-off this part of the future plan, an improved floodlighting system is to be invested in by the club.
> 
> Rounding off the three-phase plan, the third phase is to be completed between May and July in 2020.
> 
> The installation of a brand new, all-seater stand of 2,000 capacity in the Car Park Side Stand – featuring 18 wheelchair positions, new toilets, refreshment huts and an away bar.
> 
> In addition, new changing rooms and a further extension to the Main Clubhouse Stand is to be made.


Are there going to be two new car park side stands??


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Very nearly a full twelve months since Cornwall Council voted to fund *Sportva Kernow*, contingent on national government keeping their promise to match funding.

Nothing so far. Not at all optimistic that this will ever get out of the ground.


----------



## BhamJim

Confusius said:


> Are there going to be two new car park side stands??


I think the (now installed) stand on the car park side is temporary, the final phase of development is for a new permanent stand on this side.


----------



## RMB2007

*Forest Green Rovers*












> On new stadium, Dale Vince says: "I'm having a meeting with the council tomorrow where we're giving a presentation. A month after that we will go to a planning meeting where I am confident we will get permission."


https://twitter.com/PaulJoannouNQ


----------



## RMB2007

> Gloucester City are hoping to get the green light for their new stadium next month.
> 
> The club’s planning application is due to be determined by Gloucester City Council on May 8 and they are still hoping to return to the city during the 2019-20 season despite progress being slower than originally anticipated.
> 
> The Tigers submitted a revised planning application in January and they still have to overcome an objection from Gloucestershire Constabulary over safety fears the road system surrounding access for emergency vehicles.
> 
> If Gloucester City are given the go ahead they will then be able to apply for funding to help build the 3,208 capacity ground.


https://www.gloucestershirelive.co....s/latest-gloucester-citys-plans-build-2769285


----------



## RMB2007

*Plymouth Argyle*

From Greens on Screen:



















More images in the link:

http://greensonscreen.co.uk/photos.asp?parm=2019-04-21H1

*Brentford*



















https://twitter.com/TheBFCDrone


----------



## krnboy1009

RMB2007 said:


> *Forest Green Rovers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/PaulJoannouNQ


 Wow. I hope this gets built. Would break the monotony of similar shaped stadiums being built in England.


Also anyone got any progress on new Wimbledon stadium?


----------



## Alix_D

The FGR one makes me think of Princes Park in Dartford but on steroids. That stadium is going to feel very small when complete. 

In fact that's what has been bothering me about this with FGR development. The renders here show a minimum of 10 rows that wrap around the stadium, going up to 20 rows at the highest point. The capacity has been listed as 5K.

If you compare that to York's new stadium, they have a capacity of over 8k with open corners and they've got less rows in some parts of the ground and a similar amount in their main stand. It doesn't quite add up. 

Anyway, some Wimbledon updates here:

https://www.afcwimbledon.co.uk/news/2019/april/new-stadium-update2/

Nothing too exciting happening just yet there.


----------



## IanCleverly

*York City stadium*

Getting ready to plant grass seeds by the beginning of May










Twitter @Richard71374641


----------



## RMB2007

*Stevenage FC*










https://twitter.com/JournoDanM










https://twitter.com/baldockgooner


----------



## jacobsian

ben77 said:


> What if Bath make it to the Prem?


What if my aunty had balls?

She'd be my uncle.


----------



## RMB2007

*Plymouth Argyle*










https://www.pafc.co.uk/development/webcams/webcam-2/

*Stevenage*










https://twitter.com/adamcherry24










https://twitter.com/StevenageFC


----------



## RMB2007

*Solihull Moors FC*



















http://www.solihullmoorsfc.co.uk/news/ground-updates-new-stand-steels-on-the-way-up-2439099.html


----------



## Urmstoniain

Bournemouth looking to have a training ground bigger and more plush than their stadium.... 

https://www.thestadiumbusiness.com/...submits-amendments-proposed-training-complex/


----------



## RMB2007

> Brentford’s new stadium is coming along nicely! Ready in time for the 20/21 season


https://twitter.com/theterracelife


----------



## Guest

So why can't Brentford do what Tottenham did? This seems like it could be ready before the end of the year.


----------



## RMB2007

^^

The previous plan was for them to move to the new stadium in December, but Brentford then decided against it:



> Brentford will not move in to Lionel Road Stadium until the end of the 2019/20 season.
> 
> The Championship club were aiming to open their new ground in December 2019 but ‘operational challenges’ have resulted in a change of plans.
> 
> Given the complexity of large-scale building works adjacent to railway lines, the need to anticipate the normal delays and problems that inevitably arise in a complicated construction project, and the operational challenges surrounding a mid-season move, our view is that an end of season move is best.


https://talksport.com/football/efl/416146/brentford-delay-lionel-road-stadium-griffin-park/

Gives the club and its supporters one last full season at Griffin Park, and will avoid the endless delays Tottenham faced in opening their new stadium.


----------



## RMB2007

*Scarborough Athletic FC*


----------



## Northumbriana

I'll never understand how anyone can feel comfortable on metal terracing. I always feel like I'm going to slip up if I make any sudden movements and I'm usually pretty decent at staying upright.


----------



## RMB2007

> Scunthorpe United have confirmed planning permission has been granted for a £30m redevelopment of Glanford Park


https://www.grimsbytelegraph.co.uk/...pe-united-stadium-planning-permission-3047989


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Bromley FC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/edboydenphotos












https://twitter.com/LouisMend

From Andrew on the footballgroundguide forum:



> On the latest BFC podcast it was announced that the club are going to start work to extend the main stand next season. Added to the new stand behind the goal, this will push the ground up to FL standard.


----------



## RobH

^^

The approach to the ground shows how big the new addition is, something you can't tell front-on (from the same tweet):


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Northumbriana said:


> I'll never understand how anyone can feel comfortable on metal terracing. I always feel like I'm going to slip up if I make any sudden movements and I'm usually pretty decent at staying upright.


Yeah. They really need to add something to the standing surface to make it less slippery. The little raised bumps they add do almost nothing.


----------



## RMB2007

*Boston United*





















> Steelwork fabrication progressing well
> 
> Work is due to restart on drainage and substructure works around the end of July — and the club's steelwork contractors Britcon (UK) of Scunthorpe have now provided the first glimpses of the steelwork under fabrication.
> 
> Steel erection is due to commence in early September and construction work is programmed with a view to playing football at the new Community Stadium in August 2020.
> 
> The Pilgrims are preparing to say farewell to York Street, with Chester FC arriving on Saturday August 3 to kick-off the club's final campaign at their famous old ground.


http://www.bostonunited.co.uk/news/steelwork-fabrication-progressing-well-2442005.html


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*






























> Home Sweet Home
> 
> This is what our future really does look like....
> 
> Designed and built by two of the world's leading venue construction companies, our new home will be bursting with unique features you won't find in other stadiums:
> 
> *Our very own pub, open seven days a week, which the local community can use during normal licensing hours;
> 
> *A fan zone, which can be accessed from all our stands, so fans can meet before, during and after games, no matter where they're sat;
> 
> *The largest conferencing suite in the borough - capable of seating 500 guests;
> 
> *A museum charting the history of our remarkable club. What a story we have to tell - and we'll be able to arrange tours for the wider community;
> 
> *A 9,000 capacity which can eventually expand to 20,000 by connecting all four corners to create a dramatic bowl-shaped arena.
> 
> These are just a few of the features, as well. The main West Stand will have four tiers (including the ground floor), with media facilities, camera gantries and 12 glass-fronted executive boxes looking down on to our pitch. The players' tunnel will lead out from the centre of the stand, with the managers' technical areas either side.
> 
> Expected to cost around £30million, this is the stadium that completes our resurrection. This is what the pioneers dreamt and talked about when they took the bold steps 17 years ago to rebuild our club.


https://www.afcwimbledon.co.uk/news/2019/july/home-sweet-home/


----------



## RMB2007

*Scarborough Athletic*










https://twitter.com/safc


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB, any idea if a planning amendment has been submitted for the Wimbledon stadium changes? For example, I remember the originally submitted scheme included significantly more hospitality space, and a players tunnel in the corner, not the centre.


----------



## RMB2007

^^

Yep:

https://planning.merton.gov.uk/MVM/...pk=1000103842&SearchType=Planning Application

Before:










After:


----------



## Leedsrule

Thanks!

Have to say, I much preferred the original scheme (although clearly the amendments have a lot more detail). It doesn't seem like they are getting much for £30 million.


----------



## Kiwiwomble

Leedsrule said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Have to say, I much preferred the original scheme (although clearly the amendments have a lot more detail). It doesn't seem like they are getting much for £30 million.




I guess we are starting from scratch, that money is demoing the old stadium and all the pitch stuff, drainage etc


----------



## RMB2007

*Solihull Moors FC*



















https://twitter.com/SolihullMoors


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

*Stadium for Cornwall – Sportva Kernow*

The business case for Stadium for Cornwall (put forward by the stadium partners) has been assessed by Cornwall Council and forwarded to Sport England – who have advised central government that it is acceptable. Councillor Bob Egerton (portfolio holder for culture, economy and planning) believes deals to transfer land to the council and central government funding (£3 million promised) could be signed by the end of the month.

More information (Cornwall Live)


----------



## RMB2007

*Woking Football Club*




























https://twitter.com/DutchCards



> Proposals for more than a thousand houses around the planned new Woking Community Stadium are a step closer - as they go on public display today.
> 
> Plans have been drawn up for a new neighbourhood to be built in Kingfield - with the stadium at the heart of the development, replacing the current home of Woking Football Club.
> 
> They include around 1,100 mostly 2 and 3 bedroom properties - 20% of which will be affordable homes - with the club at its heart.
> 
> The new club will have multi-purpose facilities for retail, business, community and leisure activities.
> 
> The housing, in a development called Cardinal Court, is to help pay for the 10,000 capacity stadium.
> 
> Another 40 houses with 3,4 and 5 bedrooms and gardens are also proposed for Egley Road, where David Lloyd Leisure have agreed to relocate from Kingfield.


https://www.eagleradio.co.uk/news/l...eighbourhood-and-football-stadium-on-display/


----------



## RMB2007

^^




























https://twitter.com/DutchCards


----------



## Antonyants

I really like the design for the new stadium because it looks like more than just the classic decorated shed.


----------



## RMB2007

> Women’s team planning purpose-built stadium
> 
> BARNSLEY could be home to the first purpose-built stadium for female footballers in the UK if a Barnsley Women’s FC proposal for a £4m to £5m development is successful.
> 
> The Reds, who are currently based at Oakwell, have submitted plans to the council to build a 2,500-capacity stadium and training facility on a site off Broadway which used to be football fields used by Kingstone School.
> 
> The development would also include up to eight five-a-side pitches, with the club hoping to finish construction by late next year.


https://www.barnsleychronicle.com/article/women-s-team-planning-purpose-built-stadium


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

*Stadium for Cornwall – Sportva Kernow*

I'm not sure when it happened, but it appears that the initial capacity has been revised down from 10,000 to 6,000.



> So, I'm pleased to say we are within touching distance of getting a fabulous new Stadium for Cornwall actually off the ground. We have spent the last week finalising the legals (for the transfer to the Cornish Pirates of the land destined for the Stadium), between ourselves and the College, with the Council and of course with INOX. I see no valid outstanding reason in the way for the Council to pass the land to the Cornish Pirates within the next week or so - certainly by months end. At a board meeting on Thursday our Directors voted unanimously to accept the terms of the transfer documents when they become available in the final format.
> 
> [...]
> 
> We have been working on building an iconic stadium for the people of Cornwall, not just a ground with a large stand and a ground capacity for 6000 spectators. We want the stadium to be a showpiece sports Arena in the future, a 'Must Visit' place for visitors to Cornwall and Cornish folk alike. This will take a lot more funding than the phase 1 cost of £14 million, which is basically in place and includes outstanding money from the government. Once the land is in our possession government should be forthcoming with their contribution. We have all but finalised the documents to launch the planned Crowdfunding where we hope to raise a considerable sum of money towards squad funding, training facility improvements, as well as, hopefully, funding for downstream facilities at the stadium. Obviously, the business plan in place confirms a decent surplus on the operation of hospitality, events and conferencing related to phase 1. These numbers will be shared in the Crowdfunding issue.
> 
> [...]
> 
> As far as these proposed Phase 2 developments are concerned, we also have to decide whether we just lease the ground for facilities ( e.g. an hotel ) or build and run the facilities ourselves, which would stay within our balance sheet (ownership) per se and produce much better returns overall.


This is a truncated version of the full blogpost. You can read the full version at this link on the Stadium4Cornwall blog.


----------



## CharlieP

RMB2007 said:


> *Boston United*


Clever move to build the roof first. It'll stop the workers getting wet. :yes:


----------



## RMB2007

*Grimsby*



> Deal to build new Grimsby Town stadium at docks is close council leader confirms
> 
> Major development in long-awaited plans for Grimsby Town to move from Blundell Park to new home
> 
> A deal over a new community stadium and home for Grimsby Town FC is close, according to the leader of North East Lincolnshire Council.
> 
> And Grimsby Docks is now in pole position to house the stadium.
> 
> After a search for a suitable site spanning more than 25 years, a deal is on the horizon, said Councillor Philip Jackson.
> 
> Entrepreneur and developer Tom Shutes, who has expressed an interest in the takeover of the club, is understood to be a key player in the plan.


https://www.grimsbytelegraph.co.uk/news/grimsby-news/new-grimsby-town-stadium-docks-3089494


----------



## RMB2007

> The team planning to build a new Bath Rugby stadium on the Rec has revised its expectations of when it would be completed.
> 
> Stadium for Bath had stated that September, 2021, was when they were hoping to have the 18,000-capacity ground ready in time for the 2021/22 Gallagher Premiership season.
> 
> However, in a scoping report submitted to Bath and North East Somerset Council, it states on p26: "It is envisaged that the site preparation associated with the proposed scheme and subsequent building construction will commence in May, 2020, and will be completed by Summer, 2022."
> 
> A full planning application is expected to be submitted by the end of the Summer. If it is approved by the planning committee, next season is unlikely to be disrupted by the demolition and build.


https://www.somersetlive.co.uk/spor...r.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Scarborough Athletic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/safc












https://twitter.com/Kizzyetrance


----------



## RMB2007

*Solihull Moors FC*



















https://twitter.com/SolihullMoors


----------



## RobH

*Bromley FC*

Opening of Glyn Beverly Stand, 1-0 win v Crystal Palace XI, 20/7/2019



















https://twitter.com/bromleyfc/status/1152586618571841539


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*












> We are delighted to report that a piling rig is now on site at Plough Lane with the aim of building foundations for the West Stand.
> 
> As part of the process to build our new home, the large piling rigs drill deep holes into the ground at points that have already been marked out to indicate where the piles will be sunk. Metal rods have been delivered that will be prefabricated into tall, thin cages that get sunk into the still-wet concrete, which is poured into the holes created by the piling rigs. This will create the foundations for the West Stand.
> 
> Elsewhere on site, the pitch area is now ready for installation of under-pitch water attenuation tanks. Earth currently banked up around the pitch area will then be placed on top of the tanks and profiled to form the basis of our new pitch.


https://twitter.com/AFCWimbledon


----------



## RMB2007

*Solihull Moors*










https://twitter.com/SolihullMoors


----------



## RMB2007

*Forest Green Rovers*



> Forest Green have re-submitted their plans for a new stadium and expect Stroud District Council to make a decision in October.
> 
> The club’s proposals for a new 5,000-seater ground near junction 13 of the M5 was refused last month but chairman Dale Vince announced soon afterwards they would appeal the decision.
> 
> Giving an update at the Forest Green media day ahead of the new season, Vince told Gloucestershire Live: “The council asked us not to appeal it at the same time so we’ve re-submitted it and I think they’re going to make a decision in October.
> 
> “We’ll submit the appeal around then if we haven’t got the right decision. The clock is ticking for us, we have to appeal by December in any event.
> 
> “It’s really about giving them the second chance to make the right decision. I’m fairly confident they will.”
> 
> Some fans feared that Vince would walk away from Forest Green if they did not receive consent to build a new stadium.
> 
> However, he pledged that he is in it for the long haul.


https://www.gloucestershirelive.co....-news/dale-vince-reveals-forest-green-3150956


----------



## MikeC9180

RMB2007 said:


> https://www.somersetlive.co.uk/spor...r.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar




Are there any renders or drawings relating to what Bath are actually planning to build?


----------



## RMB2007

^^

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154658858&postcount=804

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154659350&postcount=806


----------



## MikeC9180

RMB2007 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154658858&postcount=804
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154659350&postcount=806




Thanks.


----------



## DublinHoop

RMB2007 said:


> *Solihull Moors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/SolihullMoors


Anyone know how much this stand is costing Solihull?


----------



## BhamJim

DublinHoop said:


> Anyone know how much this stand is costing Solihull?


The quick answer from me is that I don't know.

But if you do find out the value, it's worth noting that this stand incorporates all the club offices, club shop, player facilities, function rooms and considerable additional facilities and landscaping. So it's not just the stand and structure you can see in the image above.


----------



## Harry1990

MikeC9180 said:


> Are there any renders or drawings relating to what Bath are actually planning to build?


https://grimshaw.global/projects/gallery/?i=1590&p=dfdggfdg


----------



## RMB2007

> *Tranmere Rovers FC officials have confirmed discussions about the possibility of building a new stadium.*
> 
> The English Football League One club’s vice-chairman Nicola Palios said it is looking into potential plans for a new home ground, though talks are at an early stage. She said it would be a “massive and complicated project” for the Merseyside club, which has been based at 16,500-capacity Prenton Park for more than a century.
> 
> Palios told Business Live: “It’s about more than one consideration – not just about crowd sizes, but also about being able to generate other incomes to sustain the football club for the long term – and about whether moving stadium would benefit the wider community.”
> 
> The stadia would be a “modern, state-of-the-art facility” if plans moved forward, including a concert venue to help “make Wirral a more attractive place to live and visit.”
> 
> The club executive did not expand upon any details about the potential new stadium, but added: “We have mooted it and we do talk to people about it from time to time. It would be a massive and complicated project. The idea is on the drawing board at this stage.”


https://www.thestadiumbusiness.com/2019/08/02/tranmere-talks-potential-new-stadium/


----------



## RMB2007

*Bristol Rovers*



> Bristol Rovers are putting together a planning application to build a new stadium on the Bristol Fruit Market site, club president Wael Al-Qadi said.
> 
> After Rovers' plans for a 21,000-seater venue at the University of the West of England fell through in 2017, they "explored several" unnamed venues.
> 
> The League One club have played at their Memorial Stadium home since 1996.
> 
> "We have identified one site, along with others, we are very interested in," Al-Qadi told BBC Radio Bristol.
> 
> "One of the sites is the fruit market - we are very interested in that site," Mr Al-Qadi.
> 
> Bristol Fruit Market is about four miles south of the Memorial Stadium, close to the city's main Temple Meads railway station.
> 
> "We have already started the work that goes in to planning permission," Mr Al-Qadi told sports presenter Geoff Twentyman.
> 
> "As you know it's a very long process and there's a lot of technical work that has to be done to get approval."
> 
> The site is currently owned by several parties and shareholders.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-49221023?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## jdh919

Plans unveiled for a new 4,000 capacity football stadium for Tilbury FC. The side based in south Essex currently play in the 8th tier of English football:



















https://www.braintreeandwithamtimes...ion-tilbury-fc-stadium-go-display-first-time/

https://www.tilburyfcconsultation.co.uk/vision


----------



## Tlg_55

Premier League Stadiums 2019/20

https://youtu.be/S1V3AAFZn3A


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Stadium for Cornwall being held hostage over a ransom strip of land...


----------



## jdh919

*Plymouth Argyle*

I was at Home Park yesterday for the game against Colchester United so took a few pics while down there. 

The new club building in the south-east corner:










All the seating is in place in the upper tier and it looked like the lower tier seating will be started shortly:










And how the new stand looks in context with the rest of the stadium:









http://www.groundhopperunited.co.uk/2011/12/home-park.html

There are plenty of pics of the ongoing work at this link as well:

http://greensonscreen.co.uk/photos.asp?parm=2019-08-11H1


----------



## SteveCac

jdh919 said:


> *Plymouth Argyle*
> 
> I was at Home Park yesterday for the game against Colchester United so took a few pics while down there.
> 
> The new club building in the south-east corner:
> 
> 
> All the seating is in place in the upper tier and it looked like the lower tier seating will be started shortly:
> 
> 
> And how the new stand looks in context with the rest of the stadium:
> 
> 
> http://www.groundhopperunited.co.uk/2011/12/home-park.html
> 
> There are plenty of pics of the ongoing work at this link as well:
> 
> http://greensonscreen.co.uk/photos.asp?parm=2019-08-11H1


Still think a little more effort and cost with the roof was needed, plenty of wet seating.


----------



## RMB2007

> Dulwich Hamlet Football Club are pleased to confirm that the joint application for a new stadium and residential development at Champion Hill has been submitted to Southwark Council and they are now inviting comments.


https://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulw...rom-the-club-on-our-planning-app-2453284.html


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Big change to DHFC's stadium judging by this: http://www.championhillproposals.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/Champion-Hill_April-Boards.pdf.

Flipping it round 90 degrees and moving it further back from the main road. 4,000 capacity with potential to increase to 5,000.


----------



## matthemod

Is this the same location that they were evicted from last season?


----------



## RMB2007

> Bradford Bulls: Odsal departure confirmed for 1 September to take up Dewsbury tenancy
> 
> Bradford say they will leave their 85-year-long Odsal Stadium home on 1 September, to take up a two-year lease at Dewsbury, although the Rugby Football League must ratify the move.
> 
> Chairman Andrew Chalmers blamed the cost of rates, rent and maintenance for the decision in a statement.
> 
> The Rugby Football League own the leasehold for the stadium.


https://www.bbc.com/sport/rugby-league/49365567


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

matthemod said:


> Is this the same location that they were evicted from last season?


Yes, it is. I think they're playing there this season. They've played there for over 100 years and the Sainsbury's next door was once part of the site. I understand that it used to be a fairly large ground before that.


----------



## ph80uk

SteveCac said:


> Still think a little more effort and cost with the roof was needed, plenty of wet seating.


Agreed. That roof extension is pathetic, we haven't seen such an ill conceived rebuild at a league club for a long, long time.


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Stevenage FC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/StevenageFC












https://twitter.com/JournoDanM


----------



## SteveCourty

Any new pictures of Brentford?


----------



## RMB2007

^^
























https://twitter.com/TheBFCDrone


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Anybody have any insight on what the future might bring for Bury FC's Gigg Lane?


----------



## Rev Stickleback

Temporarily Exiled said:


> Anybody have any insight on what the future might bring for Bury FC's Gigg Lane?


Small housing estate or supermarket, most likely.


----------



## SteveCourty

I think they are appealing as they have 2 buyers lined up. The EFL should be doing everything they can to help, which they sign seem to be doing


----------



## RMB2007

Temporarily Exiled said:


> Anybody have any insight on what the future might bring for Bury FC's Gigg Lane?


Some info on how messed up it is:



> At Bury itself, loans now up to £3.7m, secured on Gigg Lane, were taken from an outfit called Capital Bridging Finance Solutions, based in Crosby, with 40% commissions paid to still-unnamed third parties as introduction fees. The publicly filed documents state that Capital in turn mortgaged Bury’s ground to a company registered in Malta, whose own lenders for the deal were eight companies domiciled in the offshore tax haven of the British Virgin Islands. Perhaps you have to know and have been to Gigg Lane, a football haven amid terraced streets just off Manchester Road, to feel in your guts the ludicrous nature of such house-of-cards economics.


https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/aug/26/bury-britain-gigg-lane-brexit


----------



## LAYiddo

From a week or so ago:


----------



## RMB2007

> The new owners of Ilkeston Town FC have announced the club's home ground is to undergo a £2 million revamp following their purchase of the Robins earlier this month from Alan Hardy.
> 
> Plans for the New Manor Ground to be redeveloped include rebuilding all four sides and installing a 4G synthetic pitch, to allow matches to go-ahead despite bad weather and also to create a "significant income stream".
> 
> Other features of the revamp include an energy efficient LED floodlight system, full-time sports bar, corporate hospitality and function areas and new changing rooms.
> 
> The existing clock tower stand will remain and become offices for the staff of Ilkeston Town FC and a new club shop.
> 
> The industrial and office units that will be located around the exterior of the New Manor Ground will bring in large rental incomes, which will also go towards the running the club.
> 
> Phase one of the development will take place during summer 2020 involving the 4G pitch, new LED floodlights, bar, new changing rooms and club shop developments commencing.
> 
> Phase two will be during the summer of 2021 when the units and car park will be started.
> 
> The revamp will require planning permission and the club says it has already held initial planning meetings with Erewash Borough Council.


https://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/sport/football/watch-video-shows-2m-revamp-3464948


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford FC*




























https://twitter.com/TheBFCDrone


----------



## cyril sneer

RMB2007 said:


> *Brentford FC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/TheBFCDrone


In which stand will the main tv cameras gantry be positioned in within this stadium?


----------



## Alix_D

It's starting to look like a real stadium, I like. Seat pattern is proper toss though.


----------



## pss53

Alix_D said:


> It's starting to look like a real stadium, I like. Seat pattern is proper toss though.


It's to hide all the empty seats they'll be on match days..


----------



## BhamJim

pss53 said:


> It's to hide all the empty seats they'll be on match days..


Brentford currently get full houses every week.

The new stadium offers 5k extra seats, so it's not silly expectations on growth, and quite within reasonable expectations.

Also, they play great football, are in the capital with great transport facilities, and are on the up, just 4 points behind Leeds United.

We might be revisiting these comments in May....


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

I expect it will be full most of the time if Brentford are in the Championship or better. Looks like a really good stadium for them.

I'm not sure what crowds London Irish will attract so there may well be empty seats when the rugby is on.

No adverts on the roof for Heathrow-bound planes? It isn't far away so must still be visible on the flight path.


----------



## rebelheartous

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> I expect it will be full most of the time if Brentford are in the Championship or better. Looks like a really good stadium for them.


I believe you didn't catch that. It was pure fan trolling logic.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

rebelheartous said:


> I believe you didn't catch that. It was pure fan trolling logic.


Leeds don't need to troll Brentford. They're much more interested in Man United.


----------



## rebelheartous

They were in the 90s when both teams were part of the same league. Nowadays, Leeds could only afford to troll the likes of Brentford or Millwall.


----------



## Hemi 426

Often when the plans are drawn up and submitted, only an approximation of stadium capacity can be given. In the meantime, a reconfiguration of seating can change things. Now that virtually all the seats have been installed, have Brentford FC given an actual capacity for their new home?


----------



## pss53

BhamJim said:


> Brentford currently get full houses every week.
> 
> The new stadium offers 5k extra seats, so it's not silly expectations on growth, and quite within reasonable expectations.
> 
> Also, they play great football, are in the capital with great transport facilities, and are on the up, just 4 points behind Leeds United.
> 
> We might be revisiting these comments in May....


I'll be watching your attendances with interest.


----------



## BhamJim

pss53 said:


> I'll be watching your attendances with interest.


Average so far is 41660, yet to play a team in the top 8. 

Also with a waiting list for season tickets. Should we stay up I'd expect a stadium expansion planning application to be submitted fairly quickly.


----------



## Guest

BhamJim said:


> Average so far is 41660, yet to play a team in the top 8.
> 
> Also with a waiting list for season tickets. Should we stay up I'd expect a stadium expansion planning application to be submitted fairly quickly.


Villa are first season back, this bounce is expected. Their attendance when they were regular mid to low table team wasnt close to capacity. Short of returning to their top 6 days, I dont see how capacity attendances are sustainable long term. They didnt do it before, so why would it change now?


----------



## gazzaa2

5portsF4n said:


> Villa are first season back, this bounce is expected. Their attendance when they were regular mid to low table team wasnt close to capacity. Short of returning to their top 6 days, I dont see how capacity attendances are sustainable long term. They didnt do it before, so why would it change now?


Big city clubs are seeing more of a bounce lately. 

Newcastle have been filling 52k (before this season with the boycott) for the last few years. Everton are sold out every week the last few years with a season ticket waiting list which had never been the case before (and they've been mid table every year after previously regulars in Europe). Leeds are back near enoguh filling Elland Road again after low attendances for a long time.


----------



## Guest

gazzaa2 said:


> Big city clubs are seeing more of a bounce lately.
> 
> Newcastle have been filling 52k (before this season with the boycott) for the last few years. Everton are sold out every week the last few years with a season ticket waiting list which had never been the case before (and they've been mid table every year after previously regulars in Europe). Leeds are back near enoguh filling Elland Road again after low attendances for a long time.


I've no doubt there's truth to that, but maybe with an asterisk.

Leeds easily explained by being competitive and real prospect of returning to PL. We saw it last season as well with attendances swelling. Since Bielsa has come in, attendances have skyrocketed. Not surprisingly, this has coincided with a playoff run and the continuation of that this season with Leeds top of the league currently.

Look at Everton's transfer spend in the past few years compared to what came before. When did that start? When Moshiri took over. Results haven't met expectations, but Everton are acting like a big club in a way they haven't in the PL era. 

I'm not saying these are the only reasons why attendances are up, as I'm willing to bet ticket prices are either stagnant or improving. I know for a fact that Everton have had ticketing schemes for kids which are very favorable. 

But to me it seems to be a combination of ticket prices people are willing to pay for, plus the promise of an upwardly mobile club that is looking to go to the next level in upcoming seasons. In Newcastle's case, with Benitez gone and the apathy over Ashley, people are staying away again.


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon* 












> Main Stand at Plough Lane is coming along nicely


https://twitter.com/KentWomble


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford Community Stadium*


----------



## BhamJim

5portsF4n said:


> Villa are first season back, this bounce is expected. Their attendance when they were regular mid to low table team wasnt close to capacity. Short of returning to their top 6 days, I dont see how capacity attendances are sustainable long term. They didnt do it before, so why would it change now?


Check out the Villa attendances and away contingencies during their 3 year sabbatical in the championship. Putting teams like Leeds Utd to shame. They've traditionally been one of the best supported teams in England, and have arguably the biggest potential with not only being central but also with little nearby competition for support.

I believe it was the current Bristol City chairman who said when he took ownership of the club that he 'wanted to stop people going up the M5 to watch Aston Villa.'

It's actually a common slur from fans of Birmingham City, that Villa gets much of it's support from towns and cities further afield, than actual 'brummies' although this is not factually correct.


----------



## RMB2007

> Majority of AFC Wimbledon fans oppose private investors in new stadium
> 
> At a meeting of the supporters’ Dons Trust, which has owned the club mutually since its formation in 2002, approximately 60% of attendees indicated that they did not support the idea of raising the money from outside investors as outlined by the chairman, Mark Davis, last month.
> 
> The club’s first chairman, Kris Stewart, is understood to have said at the meeting that if shares were sold and the board reorganised in return for the investment: “We lose control, day one.”
> 
> The Wimbledon Way, a group of original leading figures in the club’s formation, including Stewart, said after the meeting: “It was … very clear that a majority of members in the room and several of the trust board would like to feel that everything possible is explored for other avenues of funding before external investment is required.”
> 
> The trust board is expected to explore the options further, with further meetings scheduled for this week and next.


https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ate-investors-in-new-stadium?CMP=share_btn_tw


----------



## RMB2007

*Chard Town FC*












> Plans for stadium and 437 homes rejected - but could still go-ahead
> 
> A second committee can look at the plans and approve them
> 
> Chard residents will have to wait until after Christmas to see if plans for more than 400 new homes and a football stadium will be given the go-ahead.
> 
> South Somerset councillors met on Wednesday evening (December 11) to discuss two separate plans which would deliver a combined total of 437 homes on Chard's northern edge.
> 
> After a lengthy meeting, both applications were refused by the council's area west committee, with concerns being raised about traffic and damage to the natural landscape.
> 
> But the plans could both still be approved by a separate committee which will meet in the new year.
> 
> The council's regulation committee will make a final decision on both applications in Yeovil on January 21.


https://www.somersetlive.co.uk/news/plans-stadium-437-homes-rejected-3642727


----------



## Sheppard Fiddler

That's a nice representation of the stadium and the town. Not sure if its a true pencil drawing but it is definitely nice to see in contrast to bad computer visualisations.


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City *



> Work will begin on Gloucester City Football Club's new stadium in the first week of 2020.
> 
> Construction firm Soldi will start work on the foundations of the new stands on January 6, the club have announced.
> 
> Groundworks to raise the level of the stadium has already been completed and now work will begin on building the stands that will make up the new 3,068 capacity stadium.
> 
> While that building work takes place, extensive renovation will take place at Arriva House - the main building that will house changing rooms, the club's offices and function room.
> 
> The club have also confirmed that work to level and put in appropriate drainage for the pitch will begin in February.
> 
> Steel for the two 350 seat stands that will sit either side of Arriva House and for the covered terracing at either end of the ground has already been ordered.


https://www.punchline-gloucester.co...art-date-for-construction-work-at-new-stadium


----------



## RMB2007

> Forest Green Rovers' new 5,000-seat wooden stadium is APPROVED by councillors


https://twitter.com/LeighBoobyer


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/LeighBoobyer


I like the design - not sold on the location at all though.

Firstly, for me, a football stadium loses something when it's impossible for fans to walk to. This means that it is an absolute necessity for every single _home_ fan to drive to a stadium that, supposedly, has sustainability in mind. Is this not a monumental contradiction, or am I missing something here?

If they're intent on moving away from Nailsworth (population of around 5,000) - which is understandable - why not move to Stroud proper (population of around 32,000, with no football team of any note)? FGR have always struggled for attendances, I don't see how making it more difficult for home fans to attend will help things there.


----------



## 1878EFC

Everton have put their planning application in today and released the final designs. Got to say it looks pretty good.


----------



## SteveCourty

Temporarily Exiled said:


> I like the design - not sold on the location at all though.
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, for me, a football stadium loses something when it's impossible for fans to walk to. This means that it is an absolute necessity for every single _home_ fan to drive to a stadium that, supposedly, has sustainability in mind. Is this not a monumental contradiction, or am I missing something here?
> 
> 
> 
> If they're intent on moving away from Nailsworth (population of around 5,000) - which is understandable - why not move to Stroud proper (population of around 32,000, with no football team of any note)? FGR have always struggled for attendances, I don't see how making it more difficult for home fans to attend will help things there.




My mate lives round the corner he’s well happy  very true though, I go to a lot of grounds and you can’t beat one you can catch a train to with a KFC local and a bunch of good pubs


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

SteveCourty said:


> Temporarily Exiled said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the design - not sold on the location at all though.
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, for me, a football stadium loses something when it's impossible for fans to walk to. This means that it is an absolute necessity for every single _home_ fan to drive to a stadium that, supposedly, has sustainability in mind. Is this not a monumental contradiction, or am I missing something here?
> 
> 
> 
> If they're intent on moving away from Nailsworth (population of around 5,000) - which is understandable - why not move to Stroud proper (population of around 32,000, with no football team of any note)? FGR have always struggled for attendances, I don't see how making it more difficult for home fans to attend will help things there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mate lives round the corner he’s well happy  very true though, I go to a lot of grounds and you can’t beat one you can catch a train to with a KFC local and a bunch of good pubs
Click to expand...

If you've been to some of the local grounds, it's the difference between St James Park (Exeter) and Huish Park (Yeovil). I dread the day we move from SJP, though I have reason to believe that day is coming sooner than I'd hope.


----------



## SteveCourty

I used to love Yeovil despite it being a bit out. Before the beer tent was smashed up it was a great day and the chip shop is great. One of my favourite grounds is Brentford, it’s a shame they are moving as the bar on every corner was great. Wolves also a good day out as wolves fans are a great laugh, qpr great for hot dogs, Walsall has the great little social club type bar that sells a good pie. You can of course get these things at all grounds but it’s the little things that add to an atmosphere and most of the real out of town places don’t have it. Oxford is probably the most boring ground I’ve been to.


----------



## RMB2007

> AFC Wimbledon have an extra month to raise the £11million to complete their move back to Plough Lane after agreeing a contract extension with contractor Buckingham.
> 
> Originally the club had until the end of January to find the money to finish the 9,000-seat stadium so they can move in for next season but they now have until the conclusion of February.


https://www.standard.co.uk/sport/fo...ion-to-find-11m-for-new-stadium-a4320516.html


----------



## Antonyants

RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/LeighBoobyer


Great News. I love the design.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-50849900


----------



## RMB2007

*Forest Green Rovers*



> *Stroud's MP has backed calls for a controversial application for a new wooden football stadium to be called-in after planning consent was approved.*
> 
> Last week Stroud District Council approved outline plans for a new stadium for Forest Green Rovers FC, next to junction 13 of the M5.
> 
> Conservative MP Siobhan Baillie said an "independent assessment" was needed.
> 
> Critics say it is not part of the local plan and the club's current home in Nailsworth will suffer economically.
> 
> Ms Baillie said the request to call-in the application was made by "a significant number of local organisations and people", including nearby town and village councils.
> 
> "I also believe an independent assessment of the application is the best way to proceed," she said.
> 
> "There is no question that the proposal is controversial and that it worries as many people as it delights."
> 
> A call-in is when the power to decide a planning application is taken away from the local authority, and an inspector is appointed to carry out an inquiry into the proposal.
> 
> *A spokesperson for the Secretary of State for Housing, Communities and Local Government confirmed that he was "considering a request to call in the planning application".*


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-50903927


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford *










https://twitter.com/TheBFCDrone


----------



## RMB2007

> Luton Town bosses 'delighted' that new stadium will go ahead
> 
> Luton Town FC bosses say they are delighted that the club's new stadium project will be going ahead.
> 
> The owners of Luton's The Mall shopping complex, opposed the Newlands Park development and wanted a judicial review into the project.
> 
> That was rejected by the High Court last month and now the Hatters have been informed by Luton Borough Council that no appeal has been made within the deadline. That means they can start planning for the stadium project at Power Court.


https://www.itv.com/news/anglia/202...lighted-that-new-stadium-will-be-going-ahead/


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City*












> What a day! It’s finally started, the diggers and machines rolled in this morning, along with the BBC film crews and work has started at Meadow Park!


https://twitter.com/GCAFCofficial


----------



## RMB2007

*Lincoln City*












> Sincil Bank could be set to expand. @LincolnCity_FC have put in a planning application to increase the capacity of the Stacey West stand by around 1500 seats.


https://twitter.com/BBCRadioLincs


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Lincoln should be expanding, no doubt about that. The obvious first step for me would be to add wings to the Main Stand though.

However, reading this it is obvious why they are looking at this cheap expansion: https://www.lincolnshirelive.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/lincoln-city-remain-open-minded-3723367.

Interesting that there is mention of rail seats.

I also had a look at google maps, amusingly the satellite image shows quite a long queue of people presumably buying tickets. They have the space at Sincil Bank to build a stadium to fit their aspirations. It would be a shame for them to move out of town.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

RMB2007 said:


> *Lincoln City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BBCRadioLincs


Cheap and nasty. Sincil Bank is sold out every other weekend, don't take fans for granted by cutting corners and going for the cheapest possible option (complete with supporting poles). Of course I'm biased here, but if you compare it to what a similar-sized club (Exeter City) did with their new stand - on a not dissimilar footprint - it's night and day.









Source: _exetercityfc.co.uk_


----------



## RMB2007

*Lincoln City*



> The Imps have applied to extend the Stacey-West Stand to increase capacity at Sincil Bank which would see an approximated 1,500 seats added taking the capacity of the stand to 3,400 seats.
> 
> Planning documents submitted by the club state that in order for them to capitalise on high demand for tickets - particularly with away supporters, capacity at Sincil Bank needs to be increased.
> 
> *The proposals state: "In the longer term, plans to relocate or undertake substantial development at the current site have yet to be finalised.*


https://www.lincolnshirelive.co.uk/...ws/lincoln-city-sincil-bank-expansion-3722267


----------



## RobH

I think everyone wants to see them finish above MK as long as they're in the same league, and good for you for deciding to help them with the stadium bonds. But above all I want to see them as a self-sustaining club in South London; _that's_ what will prove those who moved them to MK wrong.

So if they've bitten off a bit more they can chew with the scope of their new stadium, I wish them luck in raising the extra cash, but there's plenty of clubs - big and small - who've been in similar situations and they've either had to get new loans, get creative, or put things on hold for a little bit. This isn't existential anymore as it was 15 years ago - they're not going to be forced out of the area or into liquidation. If the stadium takes a little longer or costs a bit more, so be it.


----------



## RMB2007

AFC Wimbledon only have themselves to blame right now as mismanagement has left them in a desperate position. Probably why their former CEO decided to retire before it was announced that the financing for the new stadium was miles off.


----------



## RMB2007

*Boston United*










http://livejobcam.com/above/


----------



## RMB2007

*Bromley*

Existing main stand:










Proposed redevelopment:





















> Bromley Football Club are delighted to share with supporters its plans for the regeneration of the Main Stand.
> 
> The plans have been designed to improve the current function of the stand while also providing much needed office space for club staff, a brand new reception area & Club Shop, improved spectator seating, an extended roof to cover all seating and a dedicated supporters’ first aid room.
> 
> In addition to dramatically improving the visual appearance and setting of our stadium there will also be significant upgrades to the existing first team facilities and match day areas in order to future proof them and bring them up to Football League standard.


http://www.bromleyfc.tv/site/regeneration-of-the-main-stand-help-support-our-application/


----------



## RMB2007

*Millwall*





















> 'Millwall Football Stadium will be enhanced and expanded to accommodate a larger crowd as the Club seeks promotion to the English Premier League'
> 
> Lewisham’s Mayor has hailed “a new vision” for the redevelopment of land surrounding Millwall’s stadium adopted by the council last night.
> 
> Plans for the New Bermondsey redevelopment of ten hectares of land close to the Den and Surrey Canal Road have previously proved controversial after Lewisham attempted to forcibly buy land near the stadium for developer Renewal’s use.
> 
> The move raised fears among fans that the Club could be forced out of the area. Both the stadium and Millwall Community Trust occupy space at the heart of proposed development site.
> 
> Since then, however, the Club, Renewal and Council have spoken repeatedly of “positive talks” and a “new approach” to the plans, which would allow Millwall to deliver stadium enhancements.
> 
> Strategic objectives at the heart of the plan, adopted by Cabinet last night, include “to facilitate the future aspirations of Millwall Football Club at the heart of the site.”
> 
> “Millwall Football Stadium will be enhanced and expanded to accommodate a larger crowd as the Club seeks promotion to the English Premier League,” it states.
> 
> “The Stadium will sit proudly at the heart of the Development Area welcoming visitors every day to new up to date conferencing and banqueting facilities.”
> 
> “Following positive discussions with Millwall FC and Renewal, we have agreed a new vision for the area around Millwall at Mayor and Cabinet tonight,” said Mayor of Lewisham, Cllr Damien Egan.
> 
> “Local residents can now have their say on Renewal’s plans to deliver new homes and new jobs.”
> 
> Also included in the plans are proposals for 3,500 new homes, a new Overground station near Surrey Canal Road and a new indoor sports centre.
> 
> However, the council also raised the spectre of compulsory purchase powers for “certain interests” in the site “to acquire and facilitate the delivery of Surrey Canal Triangle as a whole.”
> 
> “Ongoing dialogue needs to continue between the principal landowners and those with smaller interests to enable the successful delivery of the regeneration,” add council documents.
> 
> A public exhibition to discuss Renewal’s proposals will be held at The Thunderdome on Stockholm Road, SE16 3LP on Tuesday 11 February, 4pm – 8pm and Sunday 16 February, 10am to 2pm.


https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/news/lewisham-new-bermondsey-millwall-den/


----------



## Leedsrule

^^ Looks interesting! Who are the architects? Looks like KSS from those renders Any idea of the change to capacity? 35,000?

That "London Euro's" idea is becoming more feasible!


----------



## Urmstoniain

Is there anything beyond the render by way of what they're actually proposing?

Is this 'just' a new facade around the existing stadium?


----------



## cyril sneer

Looks good although I've always quite liked their present set up at The New Den.


----------



## RMB2007

Leedsrule said:


> ^^ Looks interesting! Who are the architects? Looks like KSS from those renders Any idea of the change to capacity? 35,000?
> 
> That "London Euro's" idea is becoming more feasible!


Previous article:



> The club also appointed architects AFL to draw up the club’s own scheme after the Premier League insisted millions need to be spent to upgrade the stadium if the Lions reach the top flight.


https://www.londonnewsonline.co.uk/...e-den-could-move-massive-step-closer-in-days/

AFL's site:

https://www.afl-architects.com/


----------



## RMB2007

> *English League Two football club Swindon Town and its Supporters’ Trust have agreed terms to acquire the freehold for the County Ground stadium.*
> 
> A new joint venture company between the club and the Trust will assume the freehold when contracts are formally exchanged with Swindon Borough Council, which currently owns the ground, in the coming weeks.
> 
> Swindon announced the deal to buy the stadium last March and the club has now hailed a major milestone after terms were agreed between all the relevant parties.
> 
> The deal will see the County Ground leased back to the club through a 250-year lease. The joint venture company will be a 50-50 partnership between the club and supporters.
> 
> The lease-back clause will allow Swindon to redevelop the County Ground to maximise revenue and improve the stadium’s facilities.


https://www.thestadiumbusiness.com/2020/02/11/swindon-reaches-major-milestone-stadium-purchase/


----------



## SteveCourty

I gave up my season ticket last season due to Mr Power destroying the club, he won’t spend a penny on the county ground unless it suits him


----------



## RMB2007

> Martin Griffiths, Chairman of Ashton Gate has revealed the latest designs for the proposed 4000-capacity Sports & Convention Centre next to Ashton Gate Stadium.


https://www.bristolflyers.co.uk/new...stol-flyers-to-life-with-digital-fly-through/


----------



## RMB2007

> AFC Wimbledon supporters have raised more than £4m towards building a new stadium at Plough Lane in an effort to meet an £11m shortfall and maintain the club’s supporter-owned structure and ethos. The £4m total was passed on Thursday, shortly before Friday’s initial deadline set for raising money from the “Plough Lane Bond”, that launched on 5 February.
> 
> Charlie Talbot, one of the bond’s organisers, said after passing the £4m total: “It is very likely the club will be able to secure the remainder in commercial lending, ensuring that the stadium can be completed on time. To get back to Plough Lane as a fan-owned club will be the culmination of almost three decades of campaigning and hard work by so many people.”


https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...ledon-fans-raise-over-4m-plough-lane-stadium-


----------



## RMB2007

RMB2007 said:


> *Millwall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/news/lewisham-new-bermondsey-millwall-den/





> We want a ground fit for Premier League football, says the Club, as it announces its stadium plans
> 
> Millwall FC has announced its plans for the new stadium this afternoon, saying it wants a ground “fit for Premier League football.”
> 
> In a statement, the Club said it is planning an incremental expansion of The Den, up to a max capacity of 34,000 seats.
> 
> However, in order for the plans to go ahead the Club needs to reach an agreement with Lewisham Council on the new lease for The Den and surrounding land.
> 
> Under the plans, the stadium will get additional seating in upper tiers behind the existing seating bowl.


https://www.southwarknews.co.uk/news/millwall-the-den-proposal-expansion/



> The proposals under development include a strategy for incremental, phased expansion of the existing stadium, up to a total maximum capacity of 34,000 seats, built as additional upper tiers behind the existing seating bowl. This will not only provide the facilities needed to meet Premier League requirements – such as additional media and player accommodation – but also in time provide enhanced facilities for fans to transform their match day experience.


https://www.afl-architects.com/projects/the-den-redevelopment



> Millwall hold 'positive' talks with council to redevelop The Den
> 
> Lewisham Council owns the freehold of The Den, which is leased to Millwall, and the two parties are now in talks over a new lease agreement.
> 
> "We now need to reach agreement with Lewisham Council on the new lease for The Den and adjoining land, the terms of which will be vital in ensuring our plans are viable," Millwall said in a statement on their official website.
> 
> "We expressed to the Mayor our wish that advancing the speed of these discussions is urgent and in everyone's interests to unlock the potential of the development for all.
> 
> "Once we have agreed a new lease we can prepare our planning application. It is our intention to link with a developer partner and discussions in that respect are well advanced."


https://www.skysports.com/football/...itive-talks-with-council-to-redevelop-the-den


----------



## slipperydog

Millwall in the Premier League would be absolutely fantastic.

Does anyone know why one of the goal ends is always empty? Is it closed by the FA or something?


----------



## RMB2007

> A new £3.5m state of the art community sports complex in the middle of Portsmouth is to be named after D-Day veteran and lifelong Pompey fan John Jenkins.
> 
> The John Jenkins Stadium will be at the heart of the sports complex to be built on the Moneyfields site in Copnor, named after the veteran who featured in last year’s D-Day commemorations, and who died in December, aged 100.
> 
> Pompey in the Community, an independent charity affiliated with Portsmouth Football Club, is developing the sports complex to include two of the latest 3G all-weather pitches, a boxing gym, dance studio, social club and many more facilities.
> 
> The charity has been gifted six acres of land at the Moneyfields site by Riversdale Developments which is to build houses and flats on the other one acre of the site. Now the charity has to secure the funding for the £3.5m development of the new facility, which will be used by Pompey in the Community and Moneyfields FC.
> 
> Portsmouth FC Women will train at the centre and it will be used by thousands of school children disability sport groups and members of the public every week.
> 
> Fundraising is now starting in earnest for the project, with work expected to start on the site later this year - there are applications for grant funding from sporting and statutory authorities. In addition the Pompey Supporters Trust has gifted £250,000 and offered to help with a crowdfunding project to raise a further £250,000.


https://planetradio.co.uk/wave-105/local/news/sports-complex-to-be-named-after-d-day-veteran/


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

slipperydog said:


> Millwall in the Premier League would be absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Does anyone know why one of the goal ends is always empty? Is it closed by the FA or something?


It is the lower tier of the away end. The upper tier holds something like 2,500 and the lower something like 1,500. The lower tier has been shut for years because of trouble with, from memory, West Ham. Local police decision I think. There aren't that many clubs who would take more than 2,500 to the Den anyway. Premier League would be different.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

*Gloucester City AFC*

Piling on all four stands started this week


















Pitch has been stripped, drainage layers being built up









Club house remodelling well underway










_Source: AP's MP blog (more images and description of ongoing works within)._


----------



## Akai

Future:


----------



## SteveCourty

Akai said:


> Future:




Since when have united said they are putting in a retractable roof?

Newcastle have sold the land off behind the stand

Chelsea won’t be building that design, Roman has thrown his toys out the pram.

Is that Fulham’s design? I thought it was smaller?


----------



## RMB2007

*Sheffield Eagles finally coming home as stadium deal signed*

Scarborough Property Investments have confirmed to The Yorkshire Post that work will commence on the first phase of a new Community Stadium at Sheffield Olympic Legacy Park in Attercliffe, once the coronavirus crisis allows. The stadium will provide a permanent home for Championship club Sheffield, with the initial build creating 750 seats after which there is potential for an overall capacity of 3,921 should demand require it.

Once work begins upon the return to normality following the current coronavirus pandemic, the build is a 10-month project with the stadium set to open shortly afterwards, hopefully during the late Spring/early summer for Eagles fans.









Sheffield Eagles finally coming home as stadium deal signed


Homeless Sheffield Eagles are set to finally return to a new stadium in their own city next year, after property developers gave the green light for construction work to begin.




www.yorkshirepost.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Council completes £36million deal to secure land needed for new town and stadium*

Cornwall Council has finally secured 100 acres of land which will be used to develop a new town on the outskirts of Truro.

The council completed the deal, believed to be worth around £36 million, to acquire the land which will be used for part of the planned ‘Langarth Garden Village’ near Threemilestone.

Cornwall Council has drawn up a masterplan for the garden village which includes provision of up to 4,000 homes, shops, community facilities, schools, care homes and open space.

The Government has provided £47m for the Northern Access Road which will run through the development from the A390 to the Royal Cornwall Hospital.

And the area also includes the site for the proposed Stadium for Cornwall which will provide a new home for the Cornish Pirates rugby team and Truro City Football Club.









Langarth land deal finally complete | Cornish Stuff


CornishStuff, Cornwall, Cornish news, News Council completes £36million deal to secure land needed for new town and stadium Cornwall Council has finally secured 100 acres of land which will be used to develop a new town on the outskirts of Truro. The council completed the deal, believed to be...




cornishstuff.com


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

*Gloucester City A.F.C.*

Construction on the new Meadow Park has continued, albeit at a reduced pace due to the measures put in place by the British government to limit the spread of COVID-19. The TigerTurf 3G pitch is still expected to be installed this month, with ground strength testing due to take place this week.






















_Source: AP's MP blog (more images and a fuller description of ongoing works within)._


----------



## RMB2007

*Taunton Town*

The Peacocks are looking to improve their ground so it can host larger matches with improved crowd control

The club currently plays in Step 3 of the Southern Premier South Division, and had been in the running for promotion to Step 2 before the season was officially terminated.

Now the Peacocks are looking to improve their ground so it can host larger matches with improved crowd control.

The plans entail creating three new turnstiles at the end nearest the fire station, allowing more people to pass through into the stadium safely.

The existing canopies will be extended to meet FA regulations, which state that covered seating must be provided for at least 500 spectators in any team playing in Step 2 or higher.

Finally, up to 120 additional seats will be provided within the covered areas to increase possible attendance during play-offs or other crucial games.









Taunton Town FC submits plan to expand stadium as it eyes promotion


The Peacocks are looking to improve their ground so it can host larger matches with improved crowd control




www.somersetlive.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Southend United

Southend United stadium plan set to become a reality*

IT’S finally happening! Southend United’s long-held dream of a new stadium is set to become reality... but plans for a cinema and shops being dropped.

A deal guaranteeing the club’s future has been struck with Southend Council.

The authority will now sign an agreement with social housing provider Citizen Housing and Southend United to manage hundreds of new homes at Roots Hall and around the planned stadium on Fossetts Farm, off Eastern Avenue.

An initial cash injection is understood to be coming from the Government’s Homes England, which has agreed to provide a loan to the club for building the stadium.

This has been given on the basis that the project will lead to a significant number of homes.

The agreement means the Fossetts Farm stadium plans have been significantly revised:

*The stadium itself will have 14,000 seats, down from the planned 21,000, though there is an ambition to increase the number eventually to 21,000*

Plans for shops, a cinema and restaurants all being dropped and replaced with housing

In total, Southend Council will manage more than 1,300 rented homes with 502 at Roots Hall, the current home of the Blues.

About 800 new properties will be built at Fossetts Farm.

The council says there will be some space for a new health centre, convenience store and a community hub.

About 30 per cent of homes in both locations will be priced with “affordable” rent.









Red letter day for Blues as stadium dream is (finally!) set to become a reality


IT’S finally happening! Southend United’s long-held dream of a new stadium is set to become reality... but plans for a cinema and shops being…




www.echo-news.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Port Vale*

Work is underway to install seats in the unfinished part of the Lorne Street Stand.

The stand has been unfinished since the stand was opened 20 years ago, but fans will see a different picture when football does eventually return to Vale Park.

Vale owner Carol Shanahan explained that the two workmen have been complying with construction and social distancing guidelines.

The seats were ordered so they could be installed for the Robbie Williams charity concert on June 20. But while Vale are leaving announcements about that event to the promoters, they are pleased to be able to install the seating at Vale Park.









'Stadium will look complete' - Seats going into unfinished Lorne Street Stand


The Lorne Street stand has been unfinished since it was opened 20 years ago




www.stokesentinel.co.uk


----------



## AstroBiont

*Brentford*



> *Coronavirus: Brentford new stadium completion on hold during lockdown*
> 
> *3 Apr From the section Brentford*
> 
> Brentford have confirmed they are unable to say when their new stadium will be fully completed because of the coronavirus lockdown.
> 
> The Bees were originally planning to leave Griffin Park for the nearby newly-built Community Stadium in July.
> 
> But construction work on the Lionel Road site has been "scaled back" in line with government guidelines.
> 
> The club say they have already sold more than 6,000 season tickets for the 2020-21 campaign in the new stadium.
> 
> ...
> 
> Most of work still to be completed involves interior fixtures and fittings. But the site also includes the construction of a number of residential and commercial buildings with more than 400 people working on it at its peak.
> 
> "The absolutely minimum and essential requirement during this period is to ensure, as far as possible, that the site is made and kept safe at all times especially in respect of hazardous unfinished electrical installations and, where feasible, other dependent critical live safety and related systems," the letter said.
> 
> "Given the evolving situation regarding the impact of the Covid-19 pandemic it is not possible at this stage to reliably forecast when the new stadium will be fully complete."
> 
> ...


Full article in link:

Coronavirus: Brentford new stadium completion on hold during lockdown


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

*Gloucester City A.F.C.*

Work continues at the renovated Meadow Park, with the steel frame for the stands that will flank the clubhouse on the touchline being erected this week.















_Source: AP's MP blog (more images and a fuller description of ongoing works within)._


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247958995320659968


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

*Gloucester City A.F.C.*

Some new images from the Meadow Park redevelopment. These images do a good job of showing the height of the pitch and stands compared to the surrounding buildings - part of the flood-proofing efforts. The last photo shows one of the twelve drainage channels for the pitch.






















_Source: AP's MP blog (more images and a fuller description of ongoing works within)._


----------



## frader15

spacepostman said:


> Horrary! More of the City of Manchester Stadium... (it should have been much bigger, but as usual, London grabbed the money for itself).


I think the stadium was designed perfectly fine the size was spot on!


----------



## RMB2007

*Basingstoke Town*

The club has been in communication with both the Basingstoke & Deane Borough Council and Hampshire FA with regards to our impending move into the Winklebury Football Complex to see what impact, if any, the current Coronavirus pandemic is having. 

We are pleased to confirm that the plans are very much in place and have had confirmation that the money promised by the council is still ring-fenced and the development is going ahead.

The council have issued the tenders for the work and are waiting on the confirmation and are speaking regularly with the Hampshire FA about the final details.









Winklebury Development Update - Basingstoke Town Football Club


Winklebury Development Update The club has been in communication with both the Basingstoke & Deane Borough Council and Hampshire FA with regards to our impending move into the Winklebury Football Complex to see what impact, if any, the current Coronavirus pandemic is having. We are pleased to...




btfc.co.uk


----------



## LAYiddo

Some of the hoardings coming down at the new Brentford Stadium:


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford

































The best pictures of our new stadium so far | Brentford FC New Stadium







newstadium.brentfordfc.com




*


----------



## RobH

dgnr8 said:


> It may be called the Emirates stadium officially, but I'll wager five of the Queen's English pounds that every man and his dog calls it Ashburton Grove.


WRONG! 😆


----------



## Rev Stickleback

RobH said:


> WRONG! 😆


He ha, yeah, I don't think I've ever heard it called that.


----------



## cyril sneer

The Brentford stadium looks brilliant.


----------



## MikeC9180

frader15 said:


> I think the stadium was designed perfectly fine the size was spot on!


Yeah, can’t imagine that City need any more empty seats...

Just a joke. I come in peace, just a joke


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City


























*










*











http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/aps-meadow-park-blog/


*


----------



## RMB2007

Architect reveals 10-year vision for Altrincham FC

Manchester-based studio Define has unveiled plans to transform the Robins’ Moss Lane ground over the next decade, including two new stands, as the club sets its sights on breaking into the football league.

The plans include the refurbishment of parts of the existing stadium, which opened in 1910, including the sponsors’ lounge and the players’ and officials’ areas.

A fan zone, the type of feature once only seen at the grounds of larger clubs but increasingly common at grounds across the spectrum, would be created “to strengthen the community atmosphere around the stadium”, according to the architect drawing up the proposals on behalf of the club.

Some of the proposals are dependent on the club’s success and growing fanbase, Define added in a statement. “In time and with growing supporter numbers and success on the pitch, additional seating and new corporate facilities will be introduced.” 

Over the long term, the existing Popular Side and Moss Lane stands will be replaced, along with the construction of a contemporary roof, while safe-standing zones will be implemented at the Golf Road and Chequer’s End.

The first phase of work – the refurbishment of the sponsors’ lounge and creation of the first fan zone – is due to begin in July and does not require planning consent, according to the architect. It is not yet known when and if planning applications are to be submitted for the longer term proposals. No applications have been submitted as yet.

Gavin Watts, founder of Define Architects, said: “The way we watch the sport, and the financial and economic pressures football clubs face, are constantly evolving.

“Our intention is to transform the stadium into a 365-day destination by ensuring the architectural design compliments the implementation of new business opportunities for the football club.”

Bill Waterson, director at Altrincham FC said: “Altrincham Football Club is on the way up. We pride ourselves on being at the heart of the community, and we want our ground to represent the best of the town of Altrincham.

“Delivering on Define Architects’ vision will give us a ground that will be embedded in the heart of this vibrant community for many years to come.”









Architect reveals 10-year vision for Altrincham FC - Place North West


Manchester-based studio Define has unveiled plans to transform the Robins' Moss Lane ground over the next decade, including two new stands, as the club sets its sights on breaking into the football league.




www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon





*


----------



## Timsburyboy

Great to see it progressing.


----------



## SteveCourty

How much is being built? Is it just the stand for now?


----------



## RMB2007

^^^

One permanent stand to start with, with temporary stands on the other sides:












https://planning.merton.gov.uk/MVM.DMS/Planning%20Application/1000108000/1000108728/19P4030_Plans_Amended_07.01.20.pdf


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City





















http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/aps-meadow-park-blog/


*


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

RMB2007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258356809145999361


It's definitely different - the upper tier vaguely reminds me of Lord's Cricket Ground. Am I correct in thinking they're staying in the city with this build, rather than it being an out-of-town development? I think staying in the city is especially important for lower league sides.


----------



## Laurence2011

RMB2007 said:


> ^^^
> 
> One permanent stand to start with, with temporary stands on the other sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://planning.merton.gov.uk/MVM.DMS/Planning%20Application/1000108000/1000108728/19P4030_Plans_Amended_07.01.20.pdf


Is this capacity 9,000? Or is that full capacity with all the space used?


----------



## SteveCourty

Laurence2011 said:


> Is this capacity 9,000? Or is that full capacity with all the space used?


I’ve got a feeling they can go closer to 20


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> ^^^
> 
> One permanent stand to start with, with temporary stands on the other sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://planning.merton.gov.uk/MVM.DMS/Planning%20Application/1000108000/1000108728/19P4030_Plans_Amended_07.01.20.pdf


Cheers I thought I’d read that it was just the one stand before


----------



## RMB2007

Hastings United Football Club would like to reveal the latest CGI of The Tilekiln Football Park Project.

We can confirm that following our recent pre planning application the intention is for us to submit our full planning application this summer. With the application being successful, our goal is to then move into our new stadium by the start of the 2022/23 season.



https://twitter.com/hastingsufc


----------



## RMB2007

*Dorking Wanderers FC*












https://twitter.com/jane36london


----------



## Grimbarian

Temporarily Exiled said:


> It's definitely different - the upper tier vaguely reminds me of Lord's Cricket Ground. Am I correct in thinking they're staying in the city with this build, rather than it being an out-of-town development? I think staying in the city is especially important for lower league sides.


Yeah it would be in the town on the docks (still a way away from the station mind), part of a proposal to regenerate the docks/area around the Ice Factory. There's been a move away from the previously proposed Peaks Parkway site which was out of town, thankfully! Very early doors and not sure it'll go anywhere, club have been trying to move ground for 20+ years now and this proposal hasn't come from within the club. Would be a great view of the Dock Tower and Humber from that upper tier though!


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261269979258896386


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City*







































http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/aps-meadow-park-blog/


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

*Bath City F.C.*

Note from the Chair – Re-development Update (6 May 2020)


> We’re very conscious that we haven’t shared any real update about the re-development recently, but I just wanted to assure you there is, as ever, lots going on behind the scenes.
> 
> We have been looking (and costing) both an appeal against the decision and submitting an amended scheme whilst remaining financially viable for both ourselves and Greenacre.
> 
> A joint Team made up of Board members, expert advisers/friends of the club and Supporters Society Board members are working together under the leadership of FWP/David Robinson and Phil Tanner, and of course we still need to have a good ground and club facilities!
> 
> It isn’t easy, but we remain focussed and determined. We have had multiple “virtual” meetings, with council officers, advisers and Greenacre to keep moving things forwards. And despite the current exceptional circumstances we are making progress. Clearly nothing is certain yet, but we continue to try to achieve the vital re-development at Twerton Park that the Club needs to secure its long-term future in Twerton.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and understanding of the complex situation, made all the more challenging by the lockdown. And stay safe and well.


Planning permission for the proposed redevelopment of Twerton Park was rejected by Bath and North East Somerset Council in March 2020, following a recommendation made by the council's Planning Officer to reject the development.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264204471556616192


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City*





















http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/aps-meadow-park-blog/


----------



## RMB2007

A contractor is wanted to build what will be the biggest ice skating facility in the south of England.

The Lee Valley Regional Park authority has begun the procurement process for a main contractor to demolish the existing Lee Valley Ice arena building in east London and build in its place a new twin pad ice centre, with two Olympic size ice rinks side by side.

The current 34-year-old ice centre in Lea Bridge Road, Leyton, is reaching the end of its operational life. The new venue, designed by FaulknerBrowns Architects, will be built on the same site.

The contract notice puts the value of the main construction contract at £25m, with works running from December 2020 to February 2023.









Bids called for £30m Lea Valley ice centre


A contractor is wanted to build what will be the biggest ice skating facility in the south of England.




www.theconstructionindex.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Boston United*










*


https://twitter.com/TheQuadrantBUFC


*


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

*AFC Wimbledon*
It was on this day in 2002 that the FA's independent commission allowed our club to be ripped from its community. Worse, we were even told that for the fans to attempt to continue by reforming Wimbledon’s football club would not be in the "wider interests of football”. But today we are delighted to be able to confirm that May 28, 2020 can go down as a day to be remembered - for all the right reasons. It's been a phenomenal journey since our club was reborn as AFC Wimbledon 18 years ago - and now we have completed a key step on our journey home.

In short, the road is now clear for our return to Plough Lane and the final construction contract has been signed. We are also able to announce a new minority shareholder, whose investment has filled in one of the last pieces of the fundraising jigsaw alongside the Seedrs crowdfunding and the Plough Lane Bond scheme. This means the stadium construction is on track and the DT [Dons Trust] remain the majority shareholder (over 75 per cent) as currently.








"We've overcome one of the biggest obstacles and our road to Plough Lane is clear and open. That's a huge step in the right direction" [said Chief Executive Joe Palmer].

Dons Trust Chair and Stadium Committee Chair Mark Davis said: “Signing the construction contract is a major step forward that puts the stadium and indeed our wonderful club on a much firmer footing.

"I commend Buckingham Group on their pragmatic approach to working with us over recent months, and I am enormously grateful to Nick [a new minority shareholder] for his investment that has helped us to sign the contract.

*Stadium Announcement*


----------



## RMB2007

*Worcester City*












https://twitter.com/McArdleSportTec



Our long awaited return to the City draws ever closer as building work at the Claines Lane site makes steady progress.

We are on track to return to Worcester after a 7 year absence to lease the ground at Claines Lane from the Worcestershire Football Association. The move is fully supported by Worcester City Council which has seen Club and WFA Officials working with David Blake, MD of the City Council. Work is making steady progress with City on track to start the 2020/21 season at the site.



https://twitter.com/WorcesterCityFc


----------



## RMB2007

*Harrogate Town*



















The family stand has now been all but demolished to prepare for the installation of a new 880 seater stand by @HarrogateSteel & @Evora09



https://twitter.com/TownPix


----------



## RMB2007

*Margate*























































Margate FC is pleased to announce that a new planning application for stadium redevelopment including the East Stand, Coffin End (North Stand), a 120 bed hotel and further facilities have been submitted to Thanet District Council.

The application has been developed in conjunction with our hotel partner IHG Hotels and the brand Holiday Inn Express to reflect the increased demand for hotel rooms in Thanet and to provide not only a first-class facility for all our teams but also a sporting hub for the community.

The application comprises two main elements including the East Stand and the North Stand. The East Block will comprise of a 120-bedroom hotel together with restaurant and bar facilities. The building will also include space for MFC club offices and a club shop together with the stadium control room. The stand will be all-seater and have a capacity of 650.

The North Stand will be a terrace with a capacity of 1,300 and behind this and integrated into it, there will also be space for first team home and away changing facilities, together with ancillary spaces associated with the first team. Further on the ground floor, there will be several studio type spaces for various sports and associated activities. On the first floor, will be a café/bar facility which overlooks the pitch.

The car park will be extended to provide 104 parking spaces and will provide access to all of the East Block offices, shop and hotel. The North End turnstiles will be renewed and relocated into the site to allow access into the ground from the car park.









CLUB NEWS | Hartsdown Park Planning Submitted






www.margate-fc.co.uk


----------



## derekhales

Applaud the ambition but why go with the "hotch-potch" look? Matches the rest of the ground though. I have not been there since the 1980's.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268166077206454273


----------



## AstroBiont

^^
That's a stand converted from a shipping container, right? I wonder how common that is. Edit: Had a look on Google Images; there are a few other examples.


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## Temporarily Exiled




----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City*

From last week :






























http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/aps-meadow-park-blog/


----------



## RMB2007

Woking residents are to be given first priority on the all-new ‘for sale’ homes at Kingfield Stadium

Woking Football Club and its development partners have announced today that the all-new private 'for sale' homes planned, as part of the redevelopment proposals on the brownfield site where the current Kingfield Stadium and David Lloyd Centre stand, will be made available to local people on a ‘first priority basis’.

Only residents in Woking will be allowed to buy for the first three months of marketing before they are offered to anyone else.

Also under the new redevelopment proposals, Kingfield Stadium will become Woking Community Stadium, a 9,026 seat stadium on the same site that has been home to Woking FC for almost 100 years.

The application will be considered by Woking Borough Council’s Planning Committee shortly.









'Local homes for local people' pledges Woking FC


Woking residents are to be given first priority on the all-new ‘for sale’ homes at Kingfield Stadium




www.getsurrey.co.uk


----------



## MaTTiC

RMB2007 said:


> *Gloucester City*
> 
> From last week :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/aps-meadow-park-blog/


What is the purpouse of the containers behind the seating area? They're just a part of the construction or will they be used as extra space for "hospitality" functions?


----------



## RMB2007

^^^

I’ve been asked what the shipping containers are for… they will be stacked three high and three wide, so nine behind each stand (Brian and Eamonn). The bottom three on the Brian stand (nearest Submeadow Road) will be a store, a bin store and cycle shed for 32 bikes. The next row is lockers / changing area including toilets for when the 3G is booked. The top three will be fitted out as club offices / boxes if needed. The end goal is to glass front them, so they have pitch views. The same as Salford City did, which is where I got the idea from.



http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/aps-meadow-park-blog/


----------



## RMB2007

*Boston United*






























https://twitter.com/bostonunited


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Bit of a long shot, but does anybody have an idea on the status of the proposed new ground for Newport (IOW), WightFibre Park? As I understand, its construction is dependent on the site of the current ground becoming a 'retail and leisure complex' (with planning permission granted in October 2019). I wouldn't be surprised if the COVID-19 pandemic delays the plans (or even scuppers them entirely), but I haven't been able to find any updates on the retail park since February. Planning permission has already been approved for the new ground, although an amendment regarding floodlight usage was needed in March of this year.
















Images from OnTheWhite and Island Echo.


----------



## RMB2007

Sale Sharks announce plans for new hometown stadium

A new stadium in the Crossford Bridge Community Sports Village would host men's and women's teams with a capacity between 8,000 and 12,000

Sale Sharks have revealed their ambition to return to their hometown with a new stadium in the Crossford Bridge Community Sports Village.

Telegraph Sport understands that the multi-sport venue would have a capacity of between 8,000 and 12,000. A formal planning application submission could be made by the end of this year.

The project is currently at an early planning stage with the club inviting supporters to share feedback and suggestions from June 22. 









Sale Sharks announce plans for new hometown stadium


A new stadium in the Crossford Bridge Community Sports Village would host men's and women's teams with a capacity between 8,000 and 12,000




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

RMB2007 said:


> A new stadium in the Crossford Bridge Community Sports Village would host men's and women's teams with a capacity between 8,000 and 12,000


Is the minimum capacity for a Premiership rugby team not 10,000? That's the capacity the Cornish Pirates are aiming for with _Sportva Kernow_ (if that project ever gets off the ground).


----------



## Urmstoniain

RMB2007 said:


> Sale Sharks announce plans for new hometown stadium
> 
> A new stadium in the Crossford Bridge Community Sports Village would host men's and women's teams with a capacity between 8,000 and 12,000
> 
> Sale Sharks have revealed their ambition to return to their hometown with a new stadium in the Crossford Bridge Community Sports Village.
> 
> Telegraph Sport understands that the multi-sport venue would have a capacity of between 8,000 and 12,000. A formal planning application submission could be made by the end of this year.
> 
> The project is currently at an early planning stage with the club inviting supporters to share feedback and suggestions from June 22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale Sharks announce plans for new hometown stadium
> 
> 
> A new stadium in the Crossford Bridge Community Sports Village would host men's and women's teams with a capacity between 8,000 and 12,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.telegraph.co.uk


Project website - Home - Crossford Bridge


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

*Gloucester City AFC*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271091198338510850


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

More westcountry news: *'Something positive in next few weeks' – Bristol Rovers CEO Martyn Starnes drops hint on new stadium (*Bristol Live*)*


Martyn Starnes (CEO of Bristol Rovers) said:


> “Mr Al-Qadi [the club's owner and President] is totally committed to the football club and he’s given us the green light to start work on the training ground. That is underway as we speak and our aspirations are still to find a new stadium for the club, and work continues on that project as well.
> 
> “There’s nothing I can announce for sure, but we are actively working on a project and I’m hoping, all being well, we will be able to announce something positive in the next few weeks.”


----------



## RMB2007

I thought the capacity of the Holker Street End was already limited due to its poor condition.


----------



## Laurence2011

Bloody hell, just buy an umbrella, that roof is shocking.


----------



## RobH

RMB2007 said:


> *Barrow AFC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BarrowAFC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/38wcr


Actual tweet: 🤨


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286695880255590403


----------



## youluckyfellow

I still can't figure out what this stand at Barrow will look like.


----------



## AstroBiont

RobH said:


> Actual tweet: 🤨
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286695880255590403


I'm no metallurgist but that metal looks like aluminium to me. I'm guessing that this is the reason why so many posts are needed, but why they would choose such a scheme I've no idea.


----------



## Mondiniho

AstroBiont said:


> I'm no metallurgist but that metal looks like aluminium to me. I'm guessing that this is the reason why so many posts are needed, but why they would choose such a scheme I've no idea.


Not a lot of space behind that Stand to build a better roof, in such a limited time , as its a pavement, and a bus lay-by directly behind

Suspect that they didn’t see themselves being a football league team again so quickly - given that only a few years ago playing in front of less than 1000 in the Conference North

I do hope they sort our parking for their return - there’s little parking available, and overzealous parking gestapo at the Asda/Retail park.

Not sure how they’ll cope with 1500-2000 Tranmere, Bolton and Carlisle fans turning up (should we get into grounds in the near future)


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287882343672197121


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*













https://twitter.com/KentWomble


----------



## AstroBiont

^^
Why the hell didn't Barrow AFC build that? I could be wrong but it also looks like alumium to me - and even looks like it might use less of it, or at least no more. It also doesn't seem to extend backwards any further than the back wall of the stand, so wouldn't seem to be prohibited by a lack of space behind the stand, as seems to be the case at Barrow.


----------



## RMB2007

*Boston United*















Above Air Media







livejobcam.com


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

They certainly have more space available at Barrow than fellow League Two side Exeter City did when constructing their new (cheap) away end.








Attrib: Football Ground Guide / John Kanefsky

A permanent fence / rail has been installed in front of the stand since that photo was taken. Granted, it's not the prettiest thing in the world, but it was cheap, there are no obstructed views, it improved on the previously existing uncovered terrace, and even with the gap (for emergency vehicles accessing the pitch) it can fit 1,000 fans. Leaps and bounds better than Barrow's effort.

Speaking of Exeter, the club today announced that they've extended their lease at the council-owned ground until 2046. Source: Devon Live.


----------



## cyril sneer

Do you have any updated photos of Brentford RMB?


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288540931977879553
*Brentford*













https://twitter.com/HattersMatters


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*




































Stand and deliver!


That's exactly what's been happening at Plough Lane as our new semi-permanent stands start to arrive.




www.afcwimbledon.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City*












http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/aps-meadow-park-blog/


----------



## AstroBiont

*Manchester*



> *Belle Vue: Manchester greyhound stadium will not reopen*
> 
> 2 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image caption: The Belle Vue Stadium was home to greyhound and stock car racing
> 
> *Manchester's Belle Vue greyhound racing stadium will not reopen after its operators said the coronavirus lockdown had a "particularly negative effect".*
> 
> The stadium in Gorton was built in 1926 and has previously also been used for speedway and stock car racing.
> 
> Last year planning permission was granted for almost 250 houses and flats to be built at the site.
> 
> Operators Arena Racing Company (ARC) said all the employees would be made redundant.
> 
> It said: "As a stadium that relies heavily on attendance, catering and hospitality, the national lockdown has had a particularly negative effect on Belle Vue, with racing behind closed doors simply unable to sustain the business."
> 
> The stadium was the last greyhound racing venue in Greater Manchester following the demise of Salford, White City in Trafford, and Bolton.
> 
> Speedway team Belle Vue Aces moved out of the venue in 2016 and is now based at the neighbouring National Speedway Stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image caption: Around 250 homes are planned for the site
> 
> Image copyright: Countryside Properties (UK)


Greyhound track to permanently close


----------



## RMB2007

The co-chairman of Gloucester City AFC says he is 'heartbroken' after thieves broke into the club's ground overnight.

Alex Petheram said the damage to the new ground at Meadow Park is a bitter blow after his team has been working so hard to finish the ground ahead of the start of the new season.

Showers, boilers, a generator and a roll of lead were among the items stolen during the the incident at the site in Sudmeadow Road.









Gloucester City AFC "heartbroken" after new ground is broken into


Work to finish the new stadium at Meadow Park was due to finish soon




www.gloucestershirelive.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Barrow AFC*


















Ian Allington


Explore Ian Allington’s 29,286 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## RobH

Please understand the 'like' I've given the above post is a thanks to RMB2007 for posting the photo!


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289641942435807232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290597801332703239


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

What are the plans for the pitch after it's removed? Sold on?


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*












https://twitter.com/Anthony1Quinn


----------



## RMB2007

*Boston United

















*






























https://twitter.com/Khrissy_H


----------



## derekhales

Love a floodlight!


----------



## RMB2007

*Barrow AFC*













https://twitter.com/BarrowAFC


----------



## Rugster

That’s a shocker for the paying punter!! About every seat will be a restricted view


----------



## aidan88

RMB2007 said:


> *Barrow AFC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BarrowAFC


Like everyone else, it doesn't seem like the best solution, but I like that the cladding on the edge of the roof will match the other stands. Thats a nice touch.


----------



## RMB2007

Barrow AFC





















https://twitter.com/BluebirdsST


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*






























https://twitter.com/TimMcKenna5


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> Barrow AFC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BluebirdsST


Without a doubt the worst build I’ve ever seen. They may as well of built a brick wall at the front


----------



## Limericklad

SteveCourty said:


> Without a doubt the worst build I’ve ever seen. They may as well of built a brick wall at the front


The worst thing is when you look at the behind the goal stand at Boston you see that they seem to be using way more steel than Boston, so what was the point of not doing it properly and putting that steel into the supports?

Hell even back in the 30s and 40s you could roof a stand running the full length of the pitch with only 4 stanchions.


----------



## Pat Mustard

Limericklad said:


> The worst thing is when you look at the behind the goal stand at Boston you see that they seem to be using way more steel than Boston, so what was the point of not doing it properly and putting that steel into the supports?
> 
> Hell even back in the 30s and 40s you could roof a stand running the full length of the pitch with only 4 stanchions.


The only thing I can think of is this is some kind of genius marketing effort - appeal to stadium geeks from all over the world to come and visit the worst designed stand in history!


----------



## RMB2007

*Barrow AFC*



























Ian Allington


Explore Ian Allington’s 29,286 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## Kiwiwomble

Something dodgy about that barrow stand...columns only a couple of meters apart...beam should be able to span further than that......one column forward of the back wall is... the old school...but two?

That must be very low grade steel


----------



## Leedsrule

RMB2007 said:


> *Barrow AFC*


Someone on their forum suggested "the new roof frame doesn't sit on the back wall but is self supporting on the stanchions. The reason for all the steel work.". This picture clearly shows that the back row of columns does connect to the roof and also provides lateral support. 

I honestly think it's the most over-engineered new stand I've ever seen.

I also wonder how closely they worked with a safety officer / the SGSA guidance. I've mentioned the reduced capacity (a person standing where this picture was taken couldn't be included in the grounds capacity as their view is restricted), but there also look to be other safety issues. For example, if a kid climbs on that concrete plinth and falls off the front, the club could be liable. They might end up with handrails around them restricting capacity and views further. Also this picture shows a steel element between the second and third rows of columns which looks to me to be under 2m clear of the back step. Again, if someone walking along the back step hits their head, the club would be liable.


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*

We have now had provisional approval on safe standing in the South Stand. This is still subject to approval of designs and spec by the Sports Ground Safety Authority and Football Stadia Improvement Fund, but it is worth noting that if you are planning on locating yourself in the south stand that it almost certainly going to be standing – so if you would like to sit, we would advise you to move to another section of the stadium.









Launch date update


Following a slight delay we are pleased to confirm that the Reservation stage for Priority Group 1 will launch from 12.30pm tomorrow, Tuesday 11 August.




www.afcwimbledon.co.uk


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

*Stadium for Cornwall (Sportva Kernow)*

A new statement from Dicky Evans (owner of Cornish Pirates and Truro City FC, two of the three proposed tenants) on the 10,000-seater stadium to be built just outside Truro has given a lot of new information to chew on. The full statement can be read here.

Summarising:

Project cost for 'Phase 1' (6,000 capacity, 4,200 covered) is now £22m.
The stadium partners are investigating adding a fourth floor of offices to the stadium's west stand, to increase revenue. Carrying out such work would increase the cost to £26m.
Funding to be made available to 'shovel ready schemes' was sought, but it became clear during the process that the government would be unwilling to fund fully private projects.
To get around this, a Community Interest Company (CIC) will be established. The CIC will hold that land that the stadium is to be built on and the funding. The CIC board "will have public and private sector representation including the Sport Cornwall Foundation (A charity set up to promote sport outreach to the community), Truro & Penwith College and Truro City FC".
The stadium itself will be operated by _STADOP_ (fully owned by the Cornish Pirates). The private sector therefore carries the risk if the stadium loses money.
The Cornish Pirates, Truro City FC and Truro & Penwith College enter into long-term lease agreements with the CIC for a peppercorn rent.
£14m in government funding for the project will be sought. Evans seems hopeful that this can be achieved given the government's "affinity for large projects that will stimulate the local economy and benefit the health of the community".
A crowdfunding initiative, which seeks to raise £2.5m, will be launched "in the very near future".









Image from the Stadium4Cornwall blog.


----------



## RMB2007

Calls for Coventry City and university to 'end secrecy' over stadium plans

Three councillors have voiced residents' fears over the impact of the proposed Sky Blues' stadium on their doorstep









Calls for Coventry City and university to 'end secrecy' over stadium plans


Three councillors have voiced residents' fears over the impact of the proposed SKy Blues' stadium on their doorstep




www.coventrytelegraph.net


----------



## Whalix

Leedsrule said:


> Someone on their forum suggested "the new roof frame doesn't sit on the back wall but is self supporting on the stanchions. The reason for all the steel work.".
> 
> I honestly think it's the most over-engineered new stand I've ever seen.


According to the planning application it looks like they were avoiding putting any excess loading on the existing retaining wall at the back of the stand which faces directly onto a footpath. However they're using pile foundations beneath those horrible cast concrete pinths, which are expensive in themselves, so why they couldn't have just spent that money on a bit of work at the rear of the stand (if avoiding touching the retaining wall is so important, they could easily have done this just inside the wall..) and have a cantilevered roof like literally dozens of other lower-league grounds around the country, is beyond me. 

Another thing that confuses me is that midway up the risers you can see a wider flat step which must have been the lateral access - the cast concrete foundation blocks block this across the entire stand rendering it useless, so the seats at the back of the stand are going to have an even further restricted view..

For a stand that looks to have been over-thought to death, it has so many issues that it probably wasn't worth the time, money or labour..


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293479984061976576


----------



## RMB2007

*Boston United*















Above Air Media







livejobcam.com


----------



## RMB2007

Peterborough United are delighted to confirm that plans for the club’s new stadium are moving forward following a short delay due to the Covid-19 pandemic with a moving in date pencilled into the schedule.

Following a meeting at the Weston Homes Stadium on Wednesday, the new stadium has been given the green light to resume and the co-owners, Stewart Thompson, Jason Neale and Darragh MacAnthony are pleased to announce that the new ground should be ready to open in January 2023, subject to the necessary planning permission, funding and construction timetables.

Location: Embankment
Capacity: 17,000
Cost: £30m-£50m
Target build length: 18 months
Target opening date: 2023









New Stadium Project Given Green Light To Resume | Peterborough United - The Posh


Club working with City Council on new stadium.




www.theposh.com


----------



## Laurence2011

What was the point of the new stand then? ^^


----------



## RMB2007

Provided some new seats, but was mainly about the business centre. Whether the existing business centre is retained, expanded or even demolished in the future is anyone's guess.


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City AFC*












https://twitter.com/GCAFCofficial


----------



## RMB2007

*Northampton Town*

New: the wife of the man at the centre of Northampton Town's failed stadium redevelopment is being sued. Mandy Grossman is being pursued as part of efforts to recover £millions loaned by the borough council for the project, which went missing

Howard Grossman’s company 1st Land Limited went bust in 2015 after receiving more than £7m intended to rebuild parts of Sixfields Stadium. 1st Land's liquidators, Deloitte, have launched a legal claim against Mandy and two unrelated firms for more than £837k

The action implies liquidators are seeking to recover payments allegedly made by 1st Land. The 4 yr police inquiry into the disappearance of the money now at its final stage with detectives liaising with the CPS. Mrs Grossman didn't respond to our request for comment



https://twitter.com/mattcprecey


----------



## RMB2007

Portsmouth Football Club are delighted that planning permission has been unanimously granted by the council planning committee for phase one of the proposed development of Fratton Park.

This concerns the extensive redevelopment of the Milton End that will not only increase the capacity of the stand, but also immensely improve its amenities.

The proposed new stand – which is architecturally in keeping with the iconic elements of Pompey’s stadium – will provide enhanced access and modern facilities for home and away disabled fans, as well as flexibility in regards of how we accommodate away supporters.

The club worked with renowned local firm HGP Architects – who previously designed the Spinnaker Tower – on the plans.









Planning Permission Granted For Milton End Development


Portsmouth Football Club are delighted that planning permission has been unanimously granted by the council planning committee for phase one of the proposed development of Fratton Park.




www.portsmouthfc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294888334645395456


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City*





















http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/aps-meadow-park-blog/


----------



## youluckyfellow

RMB2007 said:


> *Gloucester City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/aps-meadow-park-blog/


The only criticism is that the stands and terrace seem really far away from the fence.


----------



## RMB2007

Pompey’s Milton end redevelopment remains on hold for the foreseeable future – despite granted planning permission.

Council chiefs approved the £6m project at the end of last week, paving the way for Fratton Park’s most significant improvement for 22 years.

Regardless, Mark Catlin has reiterated work will not be carried out until agreement has been reached with those responsible for transport infrastructure around the ground.

Talks with Network Rail, Portsmouth City Council and central government over improving rail and road links have been ongoing since last year.

Pompey’s driving ambition ultimately centres on a new North stand, which will offer hotel and conference facilities in addition to boosting Fratton Park’s capacity.

However, owners Tornante want to see improvements at Fratton Station and neighbouring roads to be able to cope with the anticipated increase in footfall at the Blues’ home.









Milton End hold up continues despite Pompey handed green light by council chiefs


Pompey’s Milton end redevelopment remains on hold for the foreseeable future – despite granted planning permission.




www.portsmouth.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Southend United*

A timetable has been laid out for the development of English League Two football club Southend United’s new stadium, with work targeted to commence in the summer of 2021.

The Southend Standard newspaper, citing new planning documents, said the long-delayed £25m (€27.7m/$33.1m) stadium project could be completed by spring 2024, if planning permission is granted.

A planning application for Fossetts Farm Stadium has been with Southend Council for over three years, but deputy leader, Councillor Ron Woodley, said there will be “no more holding back”.

He added: “This is too near to the mark to have another delay. A lot of work has been done by officers and I think because of that it is basically there.”

The proposals have the provisional backing of Homes England in the form of a significant investment loan to finance infrastructure and fund the stadium construction on the basis that a substantial quantity of new housing will be built. It is proposed that the first phase of the new stadium will now comprise 14,000 seats.



https://www.thestadiumbusiness.com/2020/08/19/new-southend-stadium-lined-2021-start/


----------



## youluckyfellow

RMB2007 said:


> *Gloucester City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/aps-meadow-park-blog/


Looks very tidy but is it just me but do the stands and terrace look a bit far away from the pitch?


----------



## youluckyfellow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296037969401446402

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295403117270437888


----------



## Rugster

Crikey I don’t think there are enough posts to hold up that massive roof  Epic fail


----------



## RMB2007

*Workington Stadium*

Plans for a “sports village” in Workington are moving forward following meetings between two of the town’s major clubs and the local authority.

Meetings between Workington AFC, Allerdale Borough Council and Workington Town RLFC have been taking place over the last two weeks to discuss plans.

All three parties have agreed to work in unison on the project, building on the work already carried out in the last 12 months. All sides are in agreement to make the project achievable while matching the expectations of the area.

Councillor Mike Johnson, interim leader of the council, said: “A new shared stadium, as part of a sports village, will be a real asset to this community and benefit many people while helping us to achieve our ambitions to promote healthy, active lifestyles for our communities.

“The coronavirus pandemic has naturally delayed our work on this and presented new financial challenges, but we remain committed to making this scheme a success.”









Plans are moving forward for a sports village in Workington


Plans for a “sports village” in Workington are moving forward following meetings between two of the town’s major clubs and the local authority.




www.timesandstar.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Scunthorpe United chairman Peter Swann has confirmed current plans for a redevelopment of the club's Sands Venue Stadium have been put on hold due to the coronavirus pandemic.

But he said the Iron were continuing to work closely with developers on the project and hoped to have further plans in place by the end of the year.

Plans for a £30 million redevelopment of the stadium were given the go-ahead by North Lincolnshire Council iin July last year and proposals showed a vision to demolish and rebuild it stand-by-stand into an 11,000-seater stadium in phases, with the length and width of the pitch also set to be increased.

The council then confirmed in February that it had reached an agreement with the football club over a separate application to build 160 apartments on the site, which could allow the overall scheme to move forward.









Scunthorpe United chairman's update on stadium redevelopment plans


Mr Swann discussed the impact of the coronavirus pandemic on stadium plans




www.grimsbytelegraph.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297113003863822336














Above Air Media







livejobcam.com


----------



## PeteB

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297867941921333253
Maybe it's just because it's "my" new stadium and I'm being overly picky, but is it just me or are there a fair few restricted view seats here? I'm thinking the row directly behind the dugout, the front row of seats to the side (surely the dugouts block the view?) and the seats directly next to the concrete wall - seems you'd have to be quite tall to see over the top of it!

Or am I just panicking a bit?


----------



## ben77

I just don't get the name change for Loftus road. The fans weren't happy, and really barring a bit of awareness the chairity doesn't get huge exposure (in fact some is negative). I'm assuming its some sort of tax dodge, does anyone know?


----------



## RobH

The fans voted for it!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136923343616118784


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

ben77 said:


> I just don't get the name change for Loftus road. The fans weren't happy, and really barring a bit of awareness the chairity doesn't get huge exposure (in fact some is negative). I'm assuming its some sort of tax dodge, does anyone know?


Being cynical, it's a middle ground between the old name and a paid sponsor - similar to how FC Barcelona approached shirt sponsorship.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298598385172307968


----------



## RobH

Oh no, not more randomised seat colouring. ☹


----------



## CWells2000

ben77 said:


> I just don't get the name change for Loftus road. The fans weren't happy, and really barring a bit of awareness the chairity doesn't get huge exposure (in fact some is negative). I'm assuming its some sort of tax dodge, does anyone know?


Ill explain the story for you.

There was a youth player at the time at QPR called Kiyan Prince who was 15, he was tragically murdered outside his school back in 2006 trying to break up a fight.

After his murder, his father, Mark Prince, set up the Kiyan Prince Foundation which is a non-for-profit organization which uses his legacy to combat Knife Crime and other forms of Youth Violence, he is well known to us at QPR.

The reason why Loftus Road was renamed to raise awareness of tackling knife crime and youth violence which are both major issues right now in London. 

Surely you think its better to name a stadium after a charity to raise awareness of an issue which is a local and national problem rather than use it for sponsorship purposes?


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298660295733321728


----------



## Bibo

Talking about the New Plough Lane Main Stand, why it has been build without the western corner? Lack of funds?


----------



## Whalix

Bibo said:


> Talking about the New Plough Lane Main Stand, why it has been build without the western corner? Lack of funds?


I believe that's the case, as is the reason they're putting up three semi-permanent stands. Anyone know how long these semi-permanent stands are going to be used? Is there a date for construction of the main design to continue?


----------



## RMB2007

*Bognor Regis Town*










The 367-seat structure is going up quickly and these pictures - taken on three different days this week by Tommy McMillan, Martin Denyer and Rob Garforth - show the quick progress. The stand will soon have cladding and seats added and will be finished in good time for the first home game of the season in September. The club are spending around £300k on ground improvements this summer, more than £50k of which was raised in a Crowdfunder that fans got behind superbly.









In pictures: Bognor's new stand looks grand


It's taking shape quickly ... these are the latest pictures of the Rocks' new Nyewood Lane grandstand.




www.chichester.co.uk


----------



## Bibo

Whalix said:


> I believe that's the case, as is the reason they're putting up three semi-permanent stands. Anyone know how long these semi-permanent stands are going to be used? Is there a date for construction of the main design to continue?


The three semi-permanent stands are linked to proper stadium capacity calculations due to League 1 attending. They will last until an expansion that could become mandatory just in case of a promotion to top-tier football.


----------



## RMB2007

Peterborough United co-owner says filling new stadium outside of matchdays is more important than Posh attendances

Posh hope to unveil their new stadium on the Embankment in January 2023.

Previously, the club has spoken about the ground having capacity for 17,500 fans - potentially rising to 23,000 – with the option for safe standing.

But speaking to Posh press officer Phil Adlam, Mr Thompson made reference to a capacity of 19,500 which he said had drawn scepticism from supporters who felt the number was too ambitious.

The current London Road ground, which Posh are on the verge of buying back from Peterborough City Council, has a capacity of 14,100.

However, the new stadium, which has been inspired by the Groupama Arena in Budapest, Hungary, and which will be owned by the club’s three co-owners, will have a huge focus on non-football events with Mr Thompson aiming for 280 functions a year.

This includes exhibitions, wedding events and concerts.









Peterborough United co-owner says filling new stadium outside of matchdays is more important than Posh attendances


Peterborough United co-owner Stewart ‘Randy’ Thompson says filling the club’s new stadium outside of matchdays will be more important than the attendances when Posh are playing.




www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Boston United*





















https://twitter.com/endeavoursport


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299660724755738624


----------



## RMB2007

Temporarily Exiled said:


> What are the plans for the pitch after it's removed? Sold on?


Harrogate Town decided to retain their 3G pitch, with the new grass one being built on top.


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City*






























http://www.gloucestercityafc.com/aps-meadow-park-blog/


----------



## RMB2007

*Barrow AFC*






























http://www.barrowafc.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=18953


----------



## RobH




----------



## Kiwiwomble

Bibo said:


> Talking about the New Plough Lane Main Stand, why it has been build without the western corner? Lack of funds?


Not so much lack of funds, although funds were a concern, first stage is just the capacity we need for the lower leagues and the corner in question had the main entrance behind it as well as holding some of the function facilities

The other stands will be build if we get promoted, they are Permanent, not scaffold or anything


----------



## IanCleverly

An unknown amount of seats will go to Penydarren Park now that Brentford have moved grounds



Merthyr Town FC website said:


> Over the last few weeks, Merthyr Town Football Club has been in contact with Sky Bet Championship side Brentford FC. Ahead of the 2020/21 season, the Bees are set to move to their new stadium, which has resulted in the Martyrs request for new seats that can replace current broken and old ones at the Met Coaches Stadium. The seats at Griffin Park consist of normal plastic seats and exclusive leather executive seats which would be a fantastic addition to any seating area at Penydarren Park.
> 
> Adding to this, an opportunity has arisen for two/three volunteers to visit Griffin Park on Wednesday 2nd September (next week) to help out in moving the new seats from the London club to the Met Coaches Stadium. All equipment will be supplied, with responsible daytime expenditure being reimbursed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merthyr Town FC
> 
> 
> Merthyr Town FC Football Club Merthyr Tydfil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.merthyrtownfc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

FOREST Green Rovers' owner Dale Vince has confirmed the club's new wooden stadium has been granted formal planning permission by Stroud District Council.

Posting on Facebook, Mr Vince said: "The first legal agreement with Stroud District Council was fairly straight forward, the second with the County Council took much longer (though it was much simpler), and we nailed that last week and today the council issued the formal planning permission. It’s finally official."

He added: "We’ll crack on now with detailed design work for the stadium. Meanwhile we’ve submitted an application for two training pitches and we’re working with the council on a masterplan for the Local Plan review (next spring) - which will see the return of the green tech biz park - we perhaps need those jobs more than ever now. It’s a big step even though it looked like we took that last December."









Final approval given to Forest Green Rovers' new stadium


FOREST Green Rovers' owner Dale Vince has confirmed the club's new wooden stadium has been granted formal planning permission by Stroud District…




www.stroudnewsandjournal.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304312815965163521

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304165629444882433


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*












https://twitter.com/gpintocoaching


----------



## RMB2007

Barnsley Council says it is "shocked and dismayed" to read the Championship club is considering whether to move out of their Oakwell stadium.

Barnsley are in dispute with the council over attempts to buy Oakwell.

Barnsley Council have 50% ownership of the stadium, with the Cryne family retaining the other 50%.

It has been claimed the club's owners want to improve Oakwell but are unwilling to do so until they have ownership of it.

A Daily Mail report said Barnsley may look to play elsewhere because of the lack of a deal.

The club have not commented on the row, or suggestions their options are as far afield as Lancashire, even though there are a number of clubs far closer who have relatively new stadiums.

However, the council are keen to play down any suggestion of a row and insist they "will do all they can" to keep the club at Oakwell.



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/54162622


----------



## AstroBiont

^^
I really hope Barnsley aren't heading down a Coventry City route due to the owners trying to bully the council into giving up their 50% stake for less than a fair price.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306209362856341504


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306277238028079107


----------



## RMB2007

> Brentford hosted their first @EFL Championship game in their new Brentford Community Stadium yesterday





https://twitter.com/dbearham




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307639296296390658


----------



## RMB2007

*Basingstoke Town*

Camrose Planning Applications set for Decision

Rafi Razzak’s Basron Developments’ controversial planning applications come before the council for decision on Wednesday 23 September. The two separate applications cover 85 flats and a 70 room care home.

The bad news for supporters of the town’s community football club and other opponents of the plan is that the independent planning officer recommendation is to approve the proposals subject to ‘legal agreement’.

This refers to a section 106 agreement whereby to achieve planning approval Basron must agree to meeting the Camrose replacement cost of equivalent or better.

The understandable fear of the community is that Basron will be offered a cut price deal, falling well short of true like for like spend on providing a brand new site (land acquisition, floodlights, necessary structures, car parking etc.)

Terry Brown, community club chairman, said ‘We shall be opposing in principle the loss of an iconic Stadium and community hub and building plans that do nothing for South Ham and will lead to a road through the Camrose.’

Brown continues “It would be scandalous if approval was granted with Basron required to pay under the odds. Such an approach would put Mr Razzak on the wrong side of history and be an invitation to others to grab sports land for profit – it’s setting a precedent and this town cannot afford to have our name attached to it. We would hope that Mr Razzak would ensure the Club he continually claims to love is properly supported.’

With COVID-19 restrictions in place, the Development Control Committee (comprising borough councillors) will be held by Zoom, which fails to offer the opportunity for opponents to show their solidarity against the proposals. Up to five objectors will be given speaking rights, but with time on each application restricted a total of just 4 minutes for all objectors combined.

This is a big moment for the club and for the wider sporting community. This decision will impact generations of young people, communities and sport within the town.









Camrose: History Is Watching - Basingstoke Town Football Club


Crunch time for football in the town Camrose Planning Applications set for Decision Rafi Razzak’s Basron Developments’ controversial planning applications come before the council for decision on Wednesday 23 September. The two separate applications cover 85 flats and a 70 room care home. The bad...




btfc.co.uk


----------



## AstroBiont

> *Coronavirus: Plans for fans to return to sport events in October called off*
> 
> Less than a minute ago. From the section Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brighton hosted Chelsea in a friendly in August that saw 2,500 fans attend with social distancing in place
> 
> *Plans for fans to return to watch live sport events in England from 1 October will not go ahead, says cabinet office minister Michael Gove.*
> 
> The plans were placed under review earlier this month after a rise in coronavirus cases, with pilot events restricted to 1,000 people.
> 
> The UK's Covid-19 alert level has moved to 4, meaning transmission is "high or rising exponentially".
> 
> New measures will be set out by Prime Minister Boris Johnson on Tuesday.
> 
> Speaking to BBC Breakfast, Gove confirmed plans for a staged return of fans would be "paused".
> 
> "We were looking at a staged programme of more people returning - it wasn't going to be the case that we were going to have stadiums thronged with fans," he said.
> 
> "We're looking at how we can, for the moment, pause that programme, but what we do want to do is to make sure that, as and when circumstances allow, get more people back.
> 
> "The virus is less likely to spread outdoors than indoors but again it's in the nature of major sporting events that there's a lot of mingling."
> 
> The majority of sports in England have been played behind closed doors since the coronavirus lockdown in March, including Premier League football, the FA Cup final, England's Test cricket matches and two Formula 1 races at Silverstone.
> 
> Sport events that took place with full crowds in March shortly before all fixtures were postponed and the UK locked down have come under scrutiny.
> 
> The impact of Liverpool's Champions League fixture with Atletico Madrid on the spread of coronavirus is being investigated by the city's council, while there have also been calls for an investigation into whether the Cheltenham Festival should have gone ahead.
> 
> The government defended its decision to allow such events to go ahead before restrictions on mass gatherings were introduced.
> 
> "People look back now at the beginning of the pandemic at some of the major sporting events then and ask the question why were they allowed to go ahead," added Gove.
> 
> "What we must do is look at sporting events now with caution but we also recognise that sport is a vital part of this nation and we're looking at everything we can do to support our athletes, our great clubs, through what will be a challenging time."
> 
> Earlier this month, Premier League chief executive Richard Masters told BBC Sport it was "absolutely critical" fans were allowed back inside stadiums as soon as possible and failure to do so would cost clubs £700m during the 2020-21 season.
> 
> At the end of August, 2,500 people watched a friendly between Brighton and Chelsea at the Seagulls' Amex Stadium - the first time fans had been allowed into a Premier League ground in almost six months.
> 
> About 300 spectators were allowed to watch last month's World Snooker Championship final between Ronnie O'Sullivan and Kyren Wilson at the Crucible Theatre in Sheffield, but original plans to admit fans for all days of the tournament were reversed.
> 
> Arsenal's 9-1 victory over West Ham in the Women's Super League on 12 September saw up to 1,000 fans attend.
> 
> More than 2,500 spectators bought tickets for the first day of the St Leger meeting at Doncaster on 9 September, the first crowd at a British horse racing fixture in six months - but the rest of the meeting was then held behind closed doors.


Plan for fans to return in October is off


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*





















https://twitter.com/Dons_Sayer_WDON


----------



## RMB2007

^^^












https://twitter.com/EdHayne


----------



## RMB2007

*Basingstoke Town*

Camrose stadium: Councillors back decision to refuse planning permission

"Sometimes you have to stand up and be counted, and see that this is what the public of Basingstoke want."

They are the words of the borough councillor who led the refusal of planning applications on the Camrose ground.

The committee unanimously decided to reject the planning applications for three reasons - that the loss of the facilities were not being replaced suitably, that the site was being overdeveloped and that the mitigation was not suitable.









'Sometimes you have to stand up and be counted': Councillors back decision to refuse planning permission for Camrose developments


"Sometimes you have to stand up and be counted, and see that this is what the public of Basingstoke want."




www.basingstokegazette.co.uk





Former Basingstoke Town chairman Rafi Razzak has expressed his anger after two planning applications at the Camrose were rejected.

The Basron chief stated that he believes the recommendation for approval from planning officers means “legally, it is correct”.

Speaking to The Gazette about councillors’ decision to reject Basron’s applications on the historic football ground, the former chairman of Basingstoke Town FC claimed: “I think the decision is so wrong. The councillors and a number of people have said things that are totally inaccurate.”

On Wednesday evening, the borough council’s development control committee unanimously voted to throw out the proposals, which were for a care home and a block of 85 flats.

More than 2,500 people had signed petitions against the proposals while 66 residents who responded to consultations wrote letters in opposition.

Both applications were rejected on the grounds that the development did not meet the council's CN8 policy - that the loss of the Camrose stadium outweighed the benefits of the development.

Additionally, concerns were raised of overdevelopment of the area and that the proposed mitigation of improvements to Winklebury were not good enough.









Basron director Rafi Razzak 'upset' after Camrose applications are rejected


Former Basingstoke Town chairman Rafi Razzak has expressed his anger after two planning applications at the Camrose were rejected.




www.basingstokegazette.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

^^^

Following the council’s decision on Wednesday evening to reject the two Basron planning applications on the iconic Camrose stadium without a true ‘Like-for-Like’ replacement, this was a huge victory for the Community Club and its supporters, but just the first of many battles we are likely to face to get back to the Camrose or an equivalent second stadium.

We thank the council for helping us to get back to Basingstoke at the Winklebury Complex, but as stated by those supporters who spoke in opposition along with a number of councillors, Winklebury cannot meet the Grade C ground grading.

What is clear is that any appeals process must include the Community Club, otherwise the residents of Basingstoke will have no voice in any decision that is taken.

We must also thank the Basingstoke Gazette for its continuing support and the front page spread which made it perfectly clear, who would be responsible if the Town were to lose one of its two stadiums. Their continued coverage is very much welcomed, and proof that local newspapers can give this town residents a true voice in the Community.

However, for us to achieve our goals, we not only need financial support, but also general support for us to grow as a Community Club within the Town.









Camrose: The Next Steps - Basingstoke Town Football Club


Following the council’s decision on Wednesday evening to reject the two Basron planning applications on the iconic Camrose stadium without a true ‘Like-for-Like’ replacement, this was a huge victory for the Community Club and its supporters, but just the first of many battles we are likely to...




btfc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310601463064932352


----------



## RMB2007

AFC Wimbledon's first match at its new Plough Lane stadium will be against Doncaster Rovers on November 3



https://twitter.com/stadiumbusiness


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309062546788413440


----------



## RMB2007

Former south stand at Underhill Stadium being reconstructed at Peterborough Lions rugby ground:


















Positive Peterborough Lions boss says his club will bounce back as things improve on and off the pitch


Peterborough Lions Rugby Union Club chairman Andy Moore has found some positives following back-to-back relegations.




www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*





















https://twitter.com/KentWomble


----------



## RMB2007

https://twitter.com/bostonunited

















Above Air Media







livejobcam.com


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Cornwall County Council have launched a new website for Langarth garden village, a new village for 8,000 to 10,000 residents to be constructed on the outskirts of Truro, between the villages of Threemilestone and Treliske. Included is a section on the proposed Stadium for Cornwall, and will hopefully be useful for keeping up with developments surrounding the project.
Stadium For Cornwall - Langarth Garden Village

Construction of a new link road to the new settlement began earlier this week, with the road due to open in spring of next year.
Work starts on brand new road for whole new town of up to 4,000 homes


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> Bath Rugby committed to developing a new stadium at The Rec says CEO
> 
> Bath Rugby belong at The Rec, that was the message from CEO Tarquin McDonald despite the latest set-back in the club’s plans to build a new 18,000-seater stadium on the site of their current stadium.
> 
> In the latest saga involving the long running battle to build a new stadium at the centre of Bath, this week a judge has ruled against the club’s lawyers who had legally challenged the 1922 covenants on the Rec as unenforceable.
> 
> The covenants on the Recreation Ground protects it from development on the land which may cause a 'nuisance', with Bath Rugby - in partnership with Bath Rugby Foundation and Arena 1865 - looking to build a the Stadium for Bath on the site, including riverside regeneration, community use and a car park under a raised pitch.
> 
> Despite the Recreation Ground already being home to a 14,509 seater rugby stadium, the covenants on the site are a hurdle to future, permanent development taking place with the east stand of existing structure currently temporary.
> 
> The ruling by Judge Paul Matthews at the High Court of Justice, Business and Property Court in Bristol, published on Tuesday, means that any future development on the land could be open to a legal challenge from objectors to a new stadium, over whether it should be permitted.
> 
> Bath are now considering whether to appeal the ruling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bath Rugby committed to a new stadium at The Rec says CEO
> 
> 
> CEO Tarquin McDonald discusses the latest set-back to plans to build the Stadium for Bath in the centre of the city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.somersetlive.co.uk


Bath will never redevelop the Rec. it’s been happening for as many years as I remember


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314504841897668610


----------



## RMB2007

WSP has been picked to lead a feasibility study into an overhaul of Peterborough's riverside to include a new 19,500 capacity ground for Peterborough United and university campus.

Plans drawn up by Peterborough Council will see a new masterplan for the Embankment area of the city, with WSP tasked with transforming the 36ha area to incorporate both the new stadium, new university campus as well as keeping current assets such as the lido, theatre and green space.

The council aims to open up the river frontage with the installation of a new pedestrian footbridge to Fletton Quays and new open space on both sides of the river.









WSP to masterplan new Peterborough United stadium, uni campus and riverside | New Civil Engineer


Plans drawn up by Peterborough Council will see a new masterplan for the Embankment area of the city, with WSP tasked with transforming the 36ha area to




www.newcivilengineer.com


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318570510779899905


----------



## RMB2007

^^^















Above Air Media







livejobcam.com


----------



## RMB2007

AFC Wimbledon





















https://twitter.com/The_RyGroup


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319654856697745409


----------



## RMB2007

*Tooting and Mitcham United*

A few months ago the club was granted planning permission by Merton Council to build a residential complex next to their stadium, with the club using the money from the residential development to expand the stadium.


















Plan to help Tooting & Mitcham United FC survive gets the go ahead


The club hopes to use profits from the development to create two community buildings




www.mylondon.news





New south stand (616 seats) is one of the main things planned:







































MVM Document Viewer


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320440962192211979


----------



## RMB2007

Plough Lane Stadium Wimbledon (@plough_lane_stadium_wimbledon) • Instagram photos and videos


1,880 Followers, 0 Following, 803 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Plough Lane Stadium Wimbledon (@plough_lane_stadium_wimbledon)




www.instagram.com


----------



## RMB2007

^^^











__
https://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/jizqsh


----------



## RMB2007

Accrington Stanley given green light over new stadium refurbishment plans

The Reds applied for planning permission to Hyndburn council for a revamp of the area to the rear of the South Stand to bring facilities up to that “befitting” a club of its stature.

The planning statement applied for the demolition of existing building and associated turnstiles, entrances and temporary buildings to the rear of the South Stand, construction of replacement/upgraded player and manager areas, offices, hospitality areas, supporters bar and turnstiles, and a new high level television camera gantry.









Accrington Stanley given green light over new stadium refurb plans


Hyndburn Council has approved plans to revamp the area to the rear of the South Stand




www.lancs.live


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*












https://twitter.com/TimMcKenna5























https://twitter.com/MPSFootballUnit


----------



## RMB2007

Prime Minister Boris Johnson has pledged his support for plans to build a £70m world class football facility in Northwich, Cheshire.

Driven by Cheshire Football Association, the proposals – called Vision 2020 – include a new 3,000-capacity stadium, two outdoor 3G pitches, one indoor 3G pitch, a medical facility, an outdoor activity centre, a hotel and spa.

Set to be located at the former Knights Grange Golf Club in Winsford, the "football village" – designed by architects Space & Place – is also set to become a leading centre for the provision of women and girls football.









Boris Johnson pledges his support for £70m Cheshire Vision project | Sports Management


Prime Minister Boris Johnson has pledged his support for plans to build a £70m world class football facility in Northwich, Cheshire.




www.sportsmanagement.co.uk


----------



## AstroBiont

^^^
How can a facility such as this, which seems to me to be essentially a state-of-the-art training centre and 3,000-capacity community stadium - but one which is not attached to a professional football club, possibly recoup the £70 million of investment needed to build it? Amazing as it would be to have such a world class facility for women's and girls' football in England, I can't see what the Chesire FA's business plan is. The only thing I can think of with a possibly similar profile of world-class facilities not attached to a professional club would be The Hive - but that's in London and these days is home to Barnet FC at least, as well as (Wikipedia tells me) two women's teams: Tottenham Hotspur FC Women and London Bees. It'd be awesome to have this for the women's game in England, though, alongside St George's Park and some of the professional and amateur clubs' training centres. It's hugely impressive and _very_ substantial in its own right, of course, but actually kind of reminds me of a smaller version of Paris San Germain's _vast_ proposed training centre.


----------



## RMB2007

There was talk about Everton ladies and 1874 Northwich using the site. An international hotel group is already on board to run the hotel and spa, whilst the football part will no doubt get loads of grants. Winsford Academy is also part of this, too.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322172615126061056
Live broadcast to celebrate Bringing The Dons Home

The Dons are coming Back to Plough Lane.

The first game might be behind closed doors, but we are going to mark the occasion with a one-off digital show to celebrate this incredible achievement and bring fans together virtually, though sadly not in person.

The show will be hosted by Chris Phillips with Terry Gibson and John Scales live on YouTube from 6pm on Tuesday 3rd November. It will include a look back at Wimbledon’s history on Plough Lane, the amazing work by Wimbledon fans across so many campaigns to make the dream of returning home a reality and some highlights of the journey so far. Footage will take fans inside the dressing room and around the ground. We will also be looking for updates from fans watching all around the world to find out where they are watching from as we all try to share remotely in marking this milestone.

The live show will be streamed on the club’s YouTube channel from 6pm on Tuesday 3rd November









Live broadcast to celebrate Bringing The Dons Home


The Dons are coming Back to Plough Lane.




www.afcwimbledon.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Castleford Tigers remain confident about the future of their new stadium project after reports suggested construction work is about to begin.

After months of standstill, developers Lateral Property Group have now made an application for a Certificate of Lawful Development with Wakefield Council, which signals the beginning of the construction process on the 10,000-capacity stadium, retail park and associated Axiom development.

A spokesperson for Wakefield Council told TheStadiumBusiness.com that the application is still under assessment at the current time. Unconfirmed local reports suggest land has begun to be excavated at the site – some five years after the project was given planning permission and more than a year after work was scheduled to start.

While local reporters and Wakefield Council are said to have struggled to contact the developer, a Tigers source said recent conversations between the club and Lateral Property Group have reiterated both sides’ confidence that the project will be completed. Although the club is aware of the reports about the progress, it is thought they will leave any official update to the developers.



https://www.thestadiumbusiness.com/2020/10/30/castleford-tigers-upbeat-about-stadium-progress/


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*

First team training at the new stadium:












https://twitter.com/AFCWimbledon


----------



## RMB2007

*Brentford*



























Creating a cutting-edge stadium to support a sustainable future


Championship football club Brentford sought a Premier League ready home to help realise their ambitions. Less than a mile from their historic stadium, Griffin Park, a plot of land was bought, and plans for a new stadium began to develop. But the numbers weren’t stacking up financially and it...




www.arup.com


----------



## Laurence2011

Plough Lane is how a modern stadium should look, proper nice


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323386217245888514











https://twitter.com/AFCWimbledon














https://twitter.com/Rocket1job


----------



## Kiwiwomble

RMB2007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323386217245888514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AFCWimbledon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Rocket1job


I’m so proud we got it built, it’s something special


----------



## RMB2007

*Basingstoke Town*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323971660911960065
*Boston United*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324005124801466370


----------



## RMB2007

Lincoln City has secured funding that will allow it to redevelop a major stand and install a community pitch at its LNER Stadium.

The third-tier English Football League One club has been awarded a grant from the Premier League, The FA and the government’s Football Foundation to begin the first phase of a regeneration programme at its arena.

It said work will begin in the coming weeks to install a brand-new all-weather community pitch adjacent to the stadium, which will be used by Lincoln City Foundation and other local groups. It is expected the new community pitch will be ready to open early in the new year.

The grant will also support the club’s future ambition to redevelop the Stacey West Stand, with community and education facilities being central to that project.









Lincoln secure funds for community stadium projects


Lincoln City has secured funding that will allow it to redevelop a major stand and install a community pitch at...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## Rugster

Those pillars wont be great for the paying punter. Such a shame. :-(


----------



## RMB2007

IMPRESSIVE plans for a new football stadium have been submitted for approval.

The 1,950 capacity site would be built on Tilekiln Playing Fields in St Leonards to serve as the new home of Hastings United Football Club.

A separate planning application has also been submitted asking the council to allow the club’s current ground at The Pilot Field to be redeveloped for housing.

The plans outline the club’s desire to create a complex which includes the stadium, as well as two 3G artificial pitches, a multi-use games area, a sports hall, petanque courts, a 12,000 sqft gym and parking spaces.









First look: Plans for new football stadium in Sussex


IMPRESSIVE plans for a new football stadium have been submitted for approval.




www.theargus.co.uk


----------



## Alix_D

Rugster said:


> Those pillars wont be great for the paying punter. Such a shame. :-(


I mean, really they're developing the wrong stand when you look at the other two (or three).

However, pragmatically speaking, it looks an excellent addition.


----------



## RMB2007

Coventry City Football Club and the University of Warwick are pleased to provide an update to fans and to our community regarding progress in the development of a new stadium.

In the first week of November the leadership of the University of Warwick, and the owners and management of Coventry City Football Club, held a further productive and very positive formal meeting to assess the progress to date of a partnership which would see the University provide agricultural land on the edge of its main campus to the Club for the development of a visionary and environmentally friendly new stadium and centre of sporting excellence.

Significant progress was made at that meeting, and the EFL have been updated regarding the positive steps that have been made and have welcomed the news. 

Though details have to remain commercially confidential at this stage, we look forward to being able to share information once we are able to, and working with key stakeholders to make this important project a success for everyone. 

The Club and the University do not expect to issue a further statement on the project until early in 2021, when we hope to be able to share further details on this exciting project with Coventry City’s fans and the community. 









NEWS: Joint statement from Coventry City and University of Warwick to provide new stadium development update


Coventry City Football Club and the University of Warwick are pleased to provide an update to fans and to our community regarding progress in the development of a new stadium.




www.ccfc.co.uk


----------



## slipperydog

What is the main issue with Coventry City and their current stadium? I know there's been drama over the years.


----------



## SteveCourty

slipperydog said:


> What is the main issue with Coventry City and their current stadium? I know there's been drama over the years.


Awful owners, then sold the ground to wasps, wasps don’t want Coventry there


----------



## RMB2007

The owners of Coventry City Football Club didn't sell the stadium to Wasps, as the Ricoh Arena was jointly owned by the local council and a charity. It was the council and the charity who eventually sold the stadium to Wasps.

Coventry City's owners have taken various legal action in regards to amount the Ricoh Arena was sold for, with Wasps wanting all legal action from Coventry City's owners to end before they allow the football club to return to the Ricoh Arena.


----------



## RMB2007

AMBITIOUS plans to transform Oxford Stadium could reach a crunch point within weeks.

Businessman Nik Budimir is close to submitting an offer to buy the facility in Sandy Lane, Cowley, and turn it into a multi-use venue.

The entrepreneur says he is willing to invest up to £25 million re-establishing greyhound racing, speedway and a dance school at the stadium, while adding a boxing club and possibly a rugby sevens pitch.

Campaigners are cautiously optimistic about the proposals, while a leading city councillor hopes the site’s future can be sorted ‘sooner rather than later’.

Several developers are interested in buying the site and the city council is in ‘ongoing discussions with several parties’, according to cabinet member for planning and housing delivery Alex Hollingsworth.









New masterplan to regenerate Oxford Stadium


AMBITIOUS plans to transform Oxford Stadium could reach a crunch point within weeks.




www.oxfordmail.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Wimborne Town FC


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327303265697017856





























https://twitter.com/whitehorsecontr


----------



## RMB2007

Key questions about the redevelopment of Lincoln City's LNER Stadium

When work will start and what is means for a potential new stadium

Work will soon start on improving facilities at the LNER Stadium after Lincoln City secured a significant grant from the Football Foundation.

The grant, worth almost £1million, will allow the club to upgrade the artificial surface next the Imps’ home, which will benefit the work of the Lincoln City Foundation and various other community groups.

Attention will then switch to expanding the Stacey West Stand by around 1,500 seats, increasing the overall stadium capacity to about 11,500.

A move to completely new site in the future remains on the table, although the club is not tied into those plans.

But if the club does decide to move, the Imps will remain at the LNER Stadium for at least the next decade.









Key questions about the redevelopment of Lincoln City's stadium


When work will start and what is means for a potential new stadium




www.lincolnshirelive.co.uk


----------



## 3SPIRES

slipperydog said:


> What is the main issue with Coventry City and their current stadium? I know there's been drama over the years.


The fans have been screwed over by a London hedge fund, a London rugby club and the local Labour council.


----------



## RMB2007

Bristol's new ice rink at Cribbs Causeway on track to open in spring 2021

Bristol's new indoor ice rink is set to open to the public in spring 2021.

The Cribbs Causeway attraction is part of a major new development headed up by Baylis Estates and will be run by the UK’s largest ice rink operator, Planet Ice.

Located just off Merlin Road, it will provide international standard skating facilities designed to accommodate a range of ice related activities and sports.

With capacity for 1,300 spectators it will also become the new home for Bristol's ice hockey team, The Bristol Pitbulls, who have played their home matches at Oxford Ice Rink since 2012 due to the closure of the former Bristol Ice Rink in Frogmore Street.









What's to know about Bristol's Planet Ice Rink at Cribbs Causeway


It will be run by the UK’s largest ice rink operator, Planet Ice




www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329054324362780674


----------



## SteveCac

3SPIRES said:


> The fans have been screwed over by a London hedge fund, a London rugby club and the local Labour council.


 The fans were screwed over by SISU and still are being so.


----------



## RMB2007

A modern events centre planned to replace Southport Theatre and Convention Centre (STCC) could bring together Southport's past and future according to those behind the plans.

The all new 1,200-seater venue forms the centrepiece of Southport's bid for a £50m Town Deal fund and is seen as integral to the future of the town's economy.

The auditorium will also be suitable for large conferences, supported by a fully flexible and sub-divisible spaces, a 1,500 m2 exhibition space capable of hosting over 3,000 people for major e-sports events, and designed to continue to accommodate the type of community-led events currently held in the Floral Hall.









Plans revealed for Southport Theatre and Convention Centre replacement


The all new 1,200-seater venue forms the centrepiece of Southport's bid for a £50m Town Deal fund




www.inyourarea.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Southend United*










EXCITING PLANS FOR NEW FOOTBALL STADIUM AND HOMES BECOMING A REALITY

The Council’s cabinet will get an update on the excellent progress being made on plans to redevelop Roots Hall and to develop a new stadium and housing at Fossetts Farm (Cabinet, 24 November).

An agreement and proposed transactions between Southend-on-Sea Borough Council, Citizen Housing LLP and Southend United Football Club that will enable the project to go ahead are being recommended for approval - subject to independent financial review, a review by the council’s external auditors, further legal advice, and councillors agreeing to grant access over land at Jones Memorial Ground (for which the council is trustee) to provide access for supporters on match days.

The project will see a new stadium delivered at Fossetts Farm alongside a new rental community comprising 850 homes under an agreement with the Council. Further homes will be developed under separate agreements with other parties.

The residential development at Fossetts will include uses that will benefit the new community, such as convenience store, café and co-working space.

Roots Hall will be redeveloped into 502 new homes for rent, again under an agreement with the Council, once the football club has relocated to the new stadium at Fossetts Farm.






EXCITING PLANS FOR NEW FOOTBALL STADIUM AND HOMES BECOMING A REALITY


The Council’s cabinet will get an update on the excellent progress being made on plans to redevelop Roots Hall and to develop a new stadium and housing at Fossetts Farm (Cabinet, 24 November).




www.southendunited.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

^^^

A FAMILY of multi-billionaire property magnates are linked to a huge new housing development in Southend - finally paving the way for Blues’ new stadium.

Southend councillors will next week be given a crucial update on plans for the 850 new homes and the long-anticipated Blues’ stadium at Fossetts Farm, off Eastern Avenue.

The council hopes a comprehensive agreement - underpinned with big investors - will finally see the stadium and much-needed new homes built.









Multi-billionaire magnates could (finally!) pave the way for Blues new stadium


A FAMILY of multi-billionaire property magnates are linked to a huge new housing development in Southend - finally paving the way for Blues’ new…




www.southendstandard.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329760096939880451


----------



## coys500

Nice little stadium that


----------



## RMB2007

Wakefield Trinity are delighted and excited to announce that they have today submitted a Planning Application for the next phase of the redevelopment of the Mobile Rocket Stadium, Belle Vue.

Following the purchase of the freehold of the stadium in March 2019, this phase will include the landmark construction of a 2500-seater East Stand. This and the other developments are the most significant within the stadium for 75 years.

The development will also provide first class amenities for the wider community of Wakefield and for the many activities delivered through the Wakefield Trinity Community Foundation.

The plans include:

Construction of a new 2,500-seater East Stand to include a large hospitality/conferencing facility

Refurbishment the existing “Rollin Shack” to provide a multi-functional leisure space including a café and club retail facility

Renovation of the North Stand terracing providing an upgrade to spectator amenity in that part of the ground and an increase overall ground capacity

An upgrade of the existing floodlights to latest LED technology

Installation of a 4G pitch suitable for all weather use by both club and the community

Creation of landscaped car parking and a FanZone behind the new East Stand

The cost of the works will be funded by a significant contribution from Newmarket Lane Ltd, a joint venture between Yorkcourt Developments and Henry Boot Plc, via a S106 contribution and other private funds facilitated by the Club’s shareholders.



https://wakefieldtrinity.com/blog/2020/11/23/wakefield-trinity-announce-the-next-phase-of-their-stadium-redevelopment/


----------



## AstroBiont

> *Fans at sporting events: Maximum of 4,000 set to be allowed in England*
> 
> By Laura Scott
> 
> *BBC Sport*
> 
> Last updated on Less than a minute ago
> 
> From the section Sport
> 
> *Breaking news
> 
> A maximum of 4,000 fans are set to be allowed at outdoor events in the lowest-risk areas when the national lockdown in England ends on 2 December, BBC Sport understands.*
> 
> Prime Minister Boris Johnson is expected to make an announcement later on Monday about the return of crowds.
> 
> He will make a statement to the House of Commons, and MPs will vote on it later in the week.
> 
> Up to 2,000 fans will be allowed in tier two areas but zero in tier three.
> 
> The measures are set to be part of the new Covid-19 restrictions in England.
> 
> Elite sport has continued behind closed doors during England's four-week lockdown, but grassroots and amateur sport has been halted since 5 November.
> 
> More to follow.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/55010011


----------



## AstroBiont

^^^
Some more information on the above news: In Tier One, a maximum of 4,000 spectators will be allowed in outdoor venues and up to 2,000 in indoor venues, with social distancing; in Tier Two, a maximum of 2,000 spectators will be allowed in outdoor venues and up to 1,000 in indoor venues, with social distancing; and in Tier Three there will be no change to the current ban on spectators in all venues. People in England will find out on Thursday which tier their local area will be placed into when lockdown ends on 2nd December.

Further to this, the Health Secretay, Matt Hancock, has just told the House of Commons that outdoor participant sporting activities will be permitted in all three of the new tiers.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330164156125868035


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331682581763461122


----------



## AstroBiont

Details of how many fans, if any, will be allowed at the home games of each professional football club in England from 2nd December is available in the link below. Tiers will be reviewed every 2 weeks.

Covid tiers - can your team have fans back?


----------



## RMB2007

Maidenhead United to buy council land for new stadium

A new stadium could be built by a National League football club after a council agreed to sell land for it.

Maidenhead United will buy land at Braywick Park for £460,000, subject to it gaining planning permission for the new ground.

Braywick Park is Maidenhead's largest public open space and 22 hectares (54.3 acres) of it are already used by sports clubs.

Windsor and Maidenhead Council's cabinet unanimously agreed to the sale.









Maidenhead United to buy council land for new stadium


Maidenhead United has played at its York Road ground since 1871 but could move.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*

Safe standing being installed in the south stand:












https://twitter.com/AFCWimbledon


----------



## RMB2007

*Bognor Regis Town*

New roof/cover was being installed before the second lockdown. @stevebone1:


----------



## RMB2007

AFC Wimbledon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333378751481196545





























https://twitter.com/theposhofficial


----------



## RMB2007

*Luton Town*

Hatters CEO reveals 'major modification applications' to be submitted for Power Court and Newlands Park

Construction of new stadium hoped to begin in the first half of 2022

Hatters chief executive Gary Sweet has revealed that the club are to submit ‘major modification applications’ for both Power Court and Newlands Park which he hopes will be given the green light in Spring 2021.

The CEO had confirmed in September that the coronavirus pandemic had led to a rethink in the Hatters' plans for the 17,500 all-seater stadium, which they were awarded planning permission for by Luton Borough Council in January 2019, along with a mixed use scheme at Newlands Park just two months later.

A new Aldi foodstore to be built at Gypsy Lane in Luton, which was passed by the Court of Appeal, further hit Town’s plans, but writing in his programme notes ahead of last night’s 3-1 win over Norwich City, Sweet provided supporters with the latest update, admitting some 'minor compromises' will have to be made.

He said: “I can confirm that we are way down the line on a planning pre-application for both Power Court and Newlands Park.

"No panic needed! Our revised plans won't take another four years from here to gain consent.

"In the next couple of weeks or so we will submit major modification applications for both sites which will see them decided upon by Spring 2021; just a few short months away.

"Nobody needs to be told or reminded that Covid-19 and the government's questionable response to it, has totally rocked our world and, specifically, has enforced a rethink in terms of how we respond to a new economic environment and a permanent transformation in lifestyle people we have as we emerge.

"Upon the sudden realisation of the magnitude of this unwanted disruption in March, we knew we needed to react immediately and definitively to maintain any kind of reality to our schemes; and this is what we have done.

"With retail, commercial and other relevant markers being permanently damaged, along with a supermarket effectively being taken away from us in planning terms, we have had to make some minor compromises that may initially appear to be a dilution from our original aspirational objectives.

“However, we will remain loyal to the development of a proud gateway at Junction 10 of the M1; we'll still enhance our town centre with the stadium development which will see an increase in dwellings, an increase in affordable dwellings, the River Lea having its lid taken off and even the halo remaining as our spiritual 'hat'.

"Most importantly, our primary attention in redrafting with our consultants has been to ensure that all independent components are viable, feasible and very deliverable in the immediate future.”

Chief Operating Officer for 2020 Developments, the club's property arm, Michael Moran, had stated last month that work on the site would begin next year, and although Sweet revealed that the actual stadium construction wouldn’t get going until 2022, he also remains hopeful that they can start to prepare the venues.

He added: “Market interest is following our progress closely, giving us confidence in our ability to place the order to the hire of the odd crane of two with the attention that we hope to see one in town by the summer of next year.

"We are currently going through the process of showing our new designs to key stakeholders and statutory consultees before we make them public.

"But when we reveal our fresh plans, we will need the backing of supporters and residents again, in the way we will guide you, assuming you like the new plans, of course.

"Currently our target date to begin the two-year construction of our new home will be in the first half of 2022 and more detailed stadium designs are progressing very well.”









Hatters CEO reveals 'major modification applications' to be submitted for Power Court and Newlands Park


Construction of new stadium hoped to begin in the first half of 2022




www.lutontoday.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334174256628969477


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334774807485960198


----------



## RMB2007

*Southend United*

Next Thursday could prove to be the most significant day in the club’s long history.

A Meeting of Full Council is to be held On Thursday, 10th December. Members of the Council (51 persons in total) will debate and vote on the final approval of the agreement that would, subject to planning processes, facilitate the club’s new stadium. Cabinet approval was received on Tuesday, 24th November.

The importance of next Thursday cannot be over emphasised. Should the club receive, as hoped, the green light this will change the off-field future of your club forever. A new modern stadium with first class facilities will enable Southend United, as a result of this investment, to major on its long-held potential.









CLUB’S FUTURE TO BE VOTED ON


Next Thursday could prove to be the most significant day in the club’s long history.




www.southendunited.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*AFC Wimbledon*










Final rail seats going in.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CIWtmjTHj0s/


----------



## RMB2007

*Boston United*





















https://twitter.com/AlexJacklin


----------



## northender1881

Tidy little stadium for Boston that, but will there be a 4th stand at that open end does anyone know?


----------



## RMB2007

^^^

Fourth stand, gym and indoor sports hall depends on grants being awarded and selling new houses that are part of the overall development.


----------



## Pat Mustard

It's great to see some of the smaller stadia being developed here actually have a bit of character to them. I love the setting of new Plough Lane surrounded by residential, and the new Boston ground looks fantastic - I love the floodlights and the general set-up. 

Maybe working within tight budgets can be a good thing - it forces creative solutions and means there is scope for bigger developments when the money is there. I am a big fan of football grounds that get redeveloped in a piecemeal fashion, and often wonder whether the likes of The Emirates and NWHL will have the longevity of the likes of Old Trafford or Anfield when they have been maxed out in their initial designs.


----------



## Marin Mostar

RMB2007 said:


> *AFC Wimbledon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final rail seats going in.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CIWtmjTHj0s/


What is the cost of these temporary stands? 
It seams to me that it will eventually cost a lot more to dismantle these and later build permanently concrete stands.
Could have they build them from the start, one stand at the time?


----------



## Florio

Maybe they will sell the temporary stands to an another club (?)


----------



## Pat Mustard

I think stands like this are classed as semi-permanent rather than temporary! It sounds a bit daft, but there are plenty of examples of essentially modular stands that have remained in situ for extended periods - I think even the two end stands at Craven Cottage are not permanent stands, and there are also similar arrangements in place at grounds like Blackpool. This way the clubs don't have to commit to the higher expense of a permanent stand, they have seats available for each game that can still be sold at the same price, and when the time eventually comes to replace them with something bigger and better it is a fairly cheap and simple process.


----------



## Whalix

I was wondering this too, and from what I could tell - correct me if I'm wrong - I think the stands are semi-permanent due to the speculative nature of the entire project. Expansion will occur if/when Wimbledon progress through the leagues, and given the economic consequences of the pandemic are still not fully known, this might be a bit further down the line than originally thought. So if anything, the fixedness of these stands is probably a good thing.


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## RMB2007

*Barnet FC








*

Plans for a hotel and specialist higher education facilities at the home of Barnet Football Club were refused by Harrow Council.

Its planning committee voted in line with officers’ recommendation that the scheme at The Hive, in Camrose Avenue, Edgware, should be turned down on the basis that it would be unsuitable for the area.

There were concerns around height and scale of the design, as well as a lack of adequate flood risk and travel plan, and the impact it would have on a space designed for community outdoor sports.

The applicant, Football First, hoped to develop a four-storey building at the site, which would house a hotel, medical facilities, student accommodation and a sporting higher education centre.

Sean McGrath, representing the developer, noted that “there will not be the loss of one blade of grass” as a result, since the building would cover existing roadways and gaps between the stadium’s stands.

“The issues raised by officers can be dealt with at the technical design stage and the imposition of suitable conditions,” he added.

“Officers acknowledge that the development would create a minimum of 172 new full time equivalent jobs and a minimum £10.7 million gross value added to the local economy.

“I think everyone can agree that this is a good thing, especially in the post-Covid world.

“These are very significant benefits for the loss of zero open space.”

His points were supported by Cllr Ghazanfar Ali, deputy chairman of the planning committee, who said it would “benefit the community”.

He added the borough “needs these kind of facilities” and that these types of schemes should be encouraged.

However, the committee voted in favour of refusal, with Cllr Ali and committee chairman Cllr Keith Ferry the only two opting to approve.









Proposed redevelopment of Barnet FC’s The Hive refused


Plans for a hotel and specialist higher education facilities at the home of Barnet Football Club were refused by Harrow Council.




www.ealingtimes.co.uk


----------



## Travelingpizza

Hello guys,

According to this article How Many Soccer Teams Are In London? [2020 Updated] 13% of teams in the first 4 divisions of English football are London Based.

I was wondering if any of you knew how many stadiums are there in the London area?


----------



## coys500

With conference teams (5th tier) there’s probably about 20 including Wembley. But you’ll even have some 6th tier with nice little stadiums.


----------



## Leedsrule

Travelingpizza said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> According to this article How Many Soccer Teams Are In London? [2020 Updated] 13% of teams in the first 4 divisions of English football are London Based.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you knew how many stadiums are there in the London area?


Yeah, that link isn't quite right. There are some professional London-based teams in the national league (Barnet, Dagenham and Redbridge, Sutton) and several semi-pro clubs in the leagues below that. The number of stadiums really depends on your definition of stadiums, whether you include venues that primarily hold another sport like Rugby, Athletics or Tennis, and at what capacity a 'ground' becomes a 'stadium'. For example, the 'Mile End park Stadium' is called a stadium even though it only has one small stand.


----------



## Urmstoniain

I make it 17 clubs from the 32 London boroughs, from Premier to National League.

Arsenal
Barnet
Brentford
Bromley
Charlton Athletic
Chelsea
Crystal Palace
Dagenham and Redbridge
Fulham
Leyton Orient
Millwall
Queens Park Rangers
Sutton United
Tottenham Hotspur
Wealdstone
West Ham United
Wimbledon

I would have thought you would need to go quite a bit further down the pyramid to find clubs playing at something you wouldn't call a ground/stadium - i.e. enclosed, with turnstiles and permanent spectator accommodation of some sort.


----------



## BhamJim

I think most people would consider anywhere within the M25 as London. 

In which case, just off the top of my head, you could add Watford and Borehamwood to that list.


----------



## c0mp05

I love British grounds, and once a time i like to travel to London and visit as much stadiums as I can... and even some times watch any football match...
Sad about Griffin Park, because I did not visit it and before this pandemic I was ready to visit it in 2020 spring...

It is already demolished?


----------



## poguemahone

There a few nice 'biggish' grounds a bit further down the league's I've been to which all had good facilities.
Dulwich Hamlet - Champion Hill - Approx. 3000 and once held crowds in excess of 20,000
Welling United - Park View Road - 4000
Carshalton Athletic - War Memorial Sports Ground - 5000
Tooting and Mitcham - Imperial Fields - 3500
Hayes and Yeading United - SKYEx Community Stadium - 3000


----------



## BeeGee

c0mp05 said:


> I love British grounds, and once a time i like to travel to London and visit as much stadiums as I can... and even some times watch any football match...
> Sad about Griffin Park, because I did not visit it and before this pandemic I was ready to visit it in 2020 spring...
> 
> It is already demolished?


You should try the north west of England. Jump a low cost flight to Liverpool and you can see Anfield, Goodison, Prenton Park and Sealand Road probably over a couple of days and still have time for Gt Manchester and Old Trafford, Etihad, and the lower league club ground surrounding the city. Nicer than London too.


----------



## RobH

poguemahone said:


> Dulwich Hamlet - Champion Hill - Approx. 3000 and once held crowds in excess of 20,000


Yes, nice little ground. Most middle-class/hipster club I've ever been to. Good bar and beer selection though.


----------



## Chloraflora

BhamJim said:


> I think most people would consider anywhere within the M25 as London.
> 
> In which case, just off the top of my head, you could add Watford and Borehamwood to that list.


Nobody who lives there would agree with you. Even places like Bromley, most would say they live in Kent rather than London (spoken as someone raised there 😅)


----------



## ChrisLondon

BeeGee said:


> You should try the north west of England. Jump a low cost flight to Liverpool and you can see Anfield, Goodison, Prenton Park and *Sealand Road* probably over a couple of days and still have time for Gt Manchester and Old Trafford, Etihad, and the lower league club ground surrounding the city. Nicer than London too.


There's no longer any stadium called Sealand Road, Chester City moved from it to Bumper's Lane nearly 30 years ago.


----------



## RobH

Chloraflora said:


> Nobody who lives there would agree with you. Even places like Bromley, most would say they live in Kent rather than London (spoken as someone raised there 😅)


I wouldn't say it's that clear cut. And at the moment it depends which lockdown tiers Kent and London are in. 😂 (spoken as somone who lives there!)


----------



## matthemod

RobH said:


> I wouldn't say it's that clear cut. And at the moment it depends which lockdown tiers Kent and London are in. 😂 (spoken as somone who lives there!)


Bromley feels more like Maidstone than Kensington in my opinion. But yeah technically it's London.


----------



## Chloraflora

matthemod said:


> Bromley feels more like Maidstone than Kensington in my opinion. But yeah technically it's London.


We cling to our BR postcode and (some of us) our 01689 dialling code! We know it's technically a London borough, it just still after all these years doesn't feel like one.


----------



## RMB2007

An 8,000-seat community stadium in York to be shared by the city's football and rugby league teams has been completed.

Operators GLL will take control of the site from the contractors on Friday.

It will be home to York City Football Club and York City Knights alongside community offices, a library, NHS services, a gym and sports hall.

The ground's opening had been hit by several delays and was due to open in July.









York's long-delayed 8,000-seat stadium completed


The ground in York is due to host several games in the Rugby League World Cup next year.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## bongo-anders

This discussion reminds me of this video.


----------



## Kiwiwomble

Marin Mostar said:


> What is the cost of these temporary stands?
> It seams to me that it will eventually cost a lot more to dismantle these and later build permanently concrete stands.
> Could have they build them from the start, one stand at the time?


The club and the trust that owns it agreed we’d rather have a semi permanent stands on the three other sides than maybe one permanent and open on the others, doesn’t give them same atmosphere

These stands are proper steel frames, not just scaffold or something, they can stay indefinitely


----------



## c0mp05

BeeGee said:


> You should try the north west of England. Jump a low cost flight to Liverpool and you can see Anfield, Goodison, Prenton Park and Sealand Road probably over a couple of days and still have time for Gt Manchester and Old Trafford, Etihad, and the lower league club ground surrounding the city. Nicer than London too.


Hehe. I did it. But I've only visited Old Trafford, Goodison and Anfield... maybe next time some one else.

I am an Archibald supporter.


----------



## RMB2007

HOPES that Grays Athletic might be able to make their new home at Ship Lane in Aveley, former home of Thurrock FC, have been given a boost with news that Sport England has now lent its support to the development of the site and a contribution to playing fields elsewhere in Aveley.

And there has also been some positive movement from Highways England, a statutory consultee on the development which involves creating a car preparation plants on swathes of the existing site currently occupied by youth pitches.

Last month Thurrock Nub News reported on the latest developments over the future of Ship Lane and that Grays Athletic had been selected as a community partner for the scheme.

Group 1 Automotive had offered to buy the site at Ship Lane from its former owners for around £3 million and were proposing to convert its grass pitch into an artificial one and gift it to the local community to replace the lost pitches that have been used by youth football teams to the west of the main stadium.

Group 1, which wants to build a car preparation site on the rest of the site, has since changed its offer and wants to gift the stadium, with a grass pitch, to Grays Athletic - and then provide half a million pounds to develop community pitches at Thurrock Council's Belhus Park site.









Grays Athletic closer to a new home at Ship Lane as major consultees offer support for plan


HOPES that Grays Athletic might be able to make their new home at Ship Lane in Aveley, former home of Thurrock FC, have been given a boost with news that Sport England has now lent its support to the development of the site and a contribution to playing fields elsewhere in Aveley.




thurrock.nub.news


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## PeteB

Cannot wait to get inside the Jakemans. Looks absolutely brilliant.


----------



## matthemod

RMB2007 said:


> HOPES that Grays Athletic might be able to make their new home at Ship Lane in Aveley, former home of Thurrock FC, have been given a boost with news that Sport England has now lent its support to the development of the site and a contribution to playing fields elsewhere in Aveley.
> 
> And there has also been some positive movement from Highways England, a statutory consultee on the development which involves creating a car preparation plants on swathes of the existing site currently occupied by youth pitches.
> 
> Last month Thurrock Nub News reported on the latest developments over the future of Ship Lane and that Grays Athletic had been selected as a community partner for the scheme.
> 
> Group 1 Automotive had offered to buy the site at Ship Lane from its former owners for around £3 million and were proposing to convert its grass pitch into an artificial one and gift it to the local community to replace the lost pitches that have been used by youth football teams to the west of the main stadium.
> 
> Group 1, which wants to build a car preparation site on the rest of the site, has since changed its offer and wants to gift the stadium, with a grass pitch, to Grays Athletic - and then provide half a million pounds to develop community pitches at Thurrock Council's Belhus Park site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grays Athletic closer to a new home at Ship Lane as major consultees offer support for plan
> 
> 
> HOPES that Grays Athletic might be able to make their new home at Ship Lane in Aveley, former home of Thurrock FC, have been given a boost with news that Sport England has now lent its support to the development of the site and a contribution to playing fields elsewhere in Aveley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thurrock.nub.news


It's probably the best for both parties, Grays Athletic are homeless and Thurrock FC's old Ship Lane is vacant. The ground is close-ish to Grays, but you've have to traverse the dreaded M25, Dartford Crossing and Lakeside traffic to get there.


----------



## RMB2007

It’s an early Christmas present for Cambridge City fans as the club are pleased to announce that ATB Sports Solutions will be the principal contractor for our exciting new community stadium development at Sawston. 

After careful consideration, evaluating several companies responses, the Borehamwood based company were chosen for their proven experience of delivering sports stadia on this scale and enabling the club to secure maximum value from the available budget. 

They have worked with Durham, Northants and Surrey County Cricket Clubs along with QPR, Brighton and Saracens RFC. They will provide civils, site infrastructure, the natural turf pitch including floodlights, foundations for the main stand, ancillary structures and landscaping.

City Chairman, Kevin Satchell said; “The announcement of ATB Sports Solutions as principal contractor is a massive step forward in the project. Their experience will help us develop a stadium that will benefit the club for years to come alongside the local community. We look forward to work starting in the New Year.”









News | Cambridge City Football Club


All the latest news and views from Cambridge City FC




www.cambridgecityfc.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Tilbury FC face green belt battle as officers recommend refusal of new stadium plans*

TILBURY FC may not be in action on the pitch because of coronavirus, but as the new year is about to dawn the club is poised to embark on a battle to win permission for its new ground.

At Thurrock Council's planning meeting on Thursday, 7 January the debate will focus on an application for a new ground and the building of 112 new homes on the existing Chadfields ground, which has been the club's home since 1950.

It is planned to locate the new ground, with a capacity of 4,000, on the adjacent 'North Field' which is owned by the club.

The proposed playing surface would comprise a single all-weather and floodlit artificial grass pitch, with a north-south direction of play.

A covered stand containing 622 seats would the located along the western side of the pitch, with dug-outs located either side of the half-way line. Covered standing areas (terraces) each with a capacity for 600 spectators would be positioned behind the goals on the northern and southern side of the pitch.

On the eastern side of the pitch would be a clubhouse, including further seating for 236 spectators. The clubhouse building would be a two-storey building. At ground floor level accommodation would comprise a multi-purpose hall, function room / bar with ancillary kitchen, store and cellar, a café / coffee shop, main ‘home’ and ‘away’ team changing rooms, two separate changing rooms, changing rooms for officials, kit room, physio room, first aid room and toilets.









Tilbury FC face green belt battle as officers recommend refusal of new stadium plans


TILBURY FC may not be in action on the pitch because of coronavirus, but as the new year is about to dawn the club is poised to embark on a battle to win permission for its new ground.




thurrock.nub.news


----------



## RMB2007

*Luton Town*

Statement from 2020 Developments: "We anticipate the plans will be determined at a Development Control Committee meeting in March and, if successful here, will see a start on site later in 2021. On this basis we are looking at playing our first game at the new stadium in 2024."



https://twitter.com/@LutonNews_LTFC


----------



## RMB2007

Green light for Tilbury FC's new ground and 112 new homes

A new stadium for Tilbury Football Club has been approved by councillors this evening.

It will still take a month for the approval to be rubber-stamped at the next meeting of the committee, but it is likely to a formality raised because officers had recommended refusal - though they conceded it was a 'finely balanced' issue. It may also be called in by the planning inspectorate or secretary of state, subject to monitoring by the council's legal team.

The new ground approval given tonight (Thursday, 7 January), which would see the stadium built on the North Field site off St Chad's Road, comes with outline approval for 112 new homes on the existing Chadfields ground, which has been the club's home since 1950.









Green light for Tilbury FC's new ground and 112 new homes


A NEW stadium for Tilbury Football Club has been approved by councillors this evening.




thurrock.nub.news


----------



## RMB2007

WOKING FC will oppose plans to build housing next to the stadium unless the developer helps to provide a new west stand at a cost of around £6 million.

Rosemary Johnson, the club chairman, said that any development on the site should be integral to an upgrade of the stadium.

A proposal to build 187 homes either side of the Laithwaite Community Stadium has been announced by Wayne Gold, who runs GolDev.

Mrs Johnson said it was clear that the council wants any development in the area to benefit the club and the new, smaller, housing proposal fails to do that.

She said the new GolDev plan for 92 flats on Westfield Avenue in blocks of three to six stories with a small shop would mean the west stand could not be upgraded to English Football League standards.






Woking News and Mail - local news at the heart of the community


Latest news, sport and what’s on in Woking and your local area.




www.wokingnewsandmail.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347607361897246722


----------



## coys500

Honestly think the stadium building in this country is amazing. I don’t think you’d see anywhere else in World a club in 8th tier getting a new stadium.


----------



## RMB2007

Stadium For Cornwall plans may have to be scaled down

It has been suggested that plans to build a Stadium for Cornwall could have to be scaled down due to financial pressures.

It is believed that a new planning application could be submitted for the stadium this week which could mean that the first phase of the project is scaled back.

The current first phase plans would create a stadium which would have 6,000 capacity but it has been suggested that could now be reduced to 3-4,000 instead.

Funding for the stadium is set to come from the stadium partners which include the Pirates, Truro City and the college.

In addition Cornwall Council has committed £3million of funding and provided the land needed at Langarth next to the site earmarked for Langarth Garden Village which is being led by the council and see up to 3,500 new homes built.

However the council funding is provided on condition that it is matched by the Government, honouring a commitment which was made by former Prime Minister David Cameron.









Stadium For Cornwall plans may have to be scaled down | Cornish Stuff


CornishStuff, Cornwall, Cornish news, News It has been suggested that plans to build a Stadium for Cornwall could have to be scaled down due to financial pressures. It is nine years to the day that planning permission was granted for the Stadium which will eventually provide a 10,000-capacity...




cornishstuff.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Gloucester City Knights*

Gloucester City co-chairman Alex Petheram wants to lead basketball team to top level and build arena at Meadow Park

Gloucester City AFC co-chairman Alex Petheram has become the joint owner of the city’s basketball team.

Petheram’s aim is to take the Gloucester City Knights, as they will now be known, to the top level of the sport.

They currently compete in the fourth tier, playing their National League Division Three South West home fixtures at St Peter’s High School in Tuffley.

Petheram has visions of adding a new, purpose-built arena alongside the Tigers’ stadium in Hempsted, which would host the Knights, as well as indoor football and live music events.









Alex Petheram wants to lead basketball team to top level


Ambitious plans would see Tigers and Knights linked together at one venue




www.gloucestershirelive.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Bognor Regis Town










Work has been progressing on a new cover for the terrace at the Seasons clubhouse end of the ground

It follows the new main stand built last summer as the centrepiece of ground improvement works that a £50k fans’ fund -raising effort helped pay for.









Bognor fans told: We have got you covered


The Rocks are preparing for football’s return by showing fans they’ve got them covered.




www.bognor.co.uk


----------



## Rugster

Nice unrestricted views. 
There seem to have been a lot with pylons in the way of views recently, especially lower league teams.
Well done Bognor!!


----------



## Urmstoniain

In the absence of a dedicated 2022 Women's UEFA Championships thread...









UEFA Women's EURO 2022: 500 days to go


The countdown begins towards a record-breaking event that promises to be the major football tournament of summer 2022.




www.uefa.com


----------



## RMB2007

Blackpool FC working with town council to deliver new East Stand at Bloomfield Road stadium









Blackpool FC working with town council to deliver new East Stand at Bloomfield Road stadium


Blackpool Football Club is working with the town’s council to help deliver a new East Stand at Bloomfield Road.




www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk


----------



## Eurostallion1

Blackpool FC working with town council to deliver new East Stand at Bloomfield Road stadium


Blackpool Football Club is working with the town’s council to help deliver a new East Stand at Bloomfield Road.




www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk





Potentially excellent news for Blackpool. A new permanent East stand at Bloomfield Road would complete the stadium and take capacity up to around 20 000. 

The current East stand was thrown up in a hurry in 2010 after the club's promotion to the Premier League. It was only ever meant to be temporary and if I remember correctly had a maximum design life of ten years, yet it's still standing nearly eleven years later. It's a basic structure with supporting pillars obstructing views and is entirely front loading with no vomitories and very limited facilities in terms of toilets and food outlets. 

In recent years, the East stand was barely in use even before the Coronavirus pandemic due a to decline in attendances partly due to a fan boycott of the club's previous owners. 

That the new owner Simon Sadler is looking into ground improvement at a time when the club is stuck in league 1 and fans are still shut out shows his long term commitment to the club.


----------



## AstroBiont

> *Covid-19 lockdown: Up to 10,000 fans could return to stadiums by mid-May
> 
> Up to 10,000 fans could be back in stadiums by mid-May as part of the government's plans to move England out of lockdown.*
> 
> Prime Minister Boris Johnson has announced a four-part plan to lift the coronavirus lockdown.
> 
> Outdoor sports including football, golf and tennis will be allowed to resume in England from 29 March.
> 
> The plan to ease lockdown requires four tests on vaccines, infection rates and new coronavirus variants to be met.
> 
> "The turnstiles of our sports stadia will once again rotate," said Johnson.
> 
> Leisure centres, gyms and swimming pools can open from 12 April.
> 
> Venues such as gyms, tennis courts and golf courses have been closed across England since lockdown was announced on 4 January.
> 
> The government says it will run a series of 'pilot' events for a small number of fans to attend in April.
> 
> If successful, "up to 10,000 people or 25% of total seated capacity, whichever is lower" will be allowed in stadiums for sporting events, but not before 17 May.
> 
> That could mean the FA Cup final at Wembley on 15 May is played behind closed doors, as it was in August, although fans may be able to attend the conclusion of the Premier League, which is set to finish over the weekend of 22 May.


Many more details in the link below.

10,000 fans could return to stadiums by May


----------



## Eurostallion1

New Blackpool football pitches could be built on housing land near stadium


Part of a stalled housing development could be earmarked for football pitches to enable a planned sports village in Blackpool’s Revoe neighbourhood to go ahead.




www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk





Aside from the news abou the new football pitches and sports village, this article includes the first render of what Bloomfield Road's new East Stand could look like. It looks like it will be very similar to the other three stands and complete the stadium bowl.


----------



## Leedsrule

Eurostallion1 said:


> New Blackpool football pitches could be built on housing land near stadium
> 
> 
> Part of a stalled housing development could be earmarked for football pitches to enable a planned sports village in Blackpool’s Revoe neighbourhood to go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the news abou the new football pitches and sports village, this article includes the first render of what Bloomfield Road's new East Stand could look like. It looks like it will be very similar to the other three stands and complete the stadium bowl.


I think that's quite a bland option, it will just look like half a dozen generic seating bowls like the Madjeski or the Keepmoat. If they have all that extra land, why not build something taller and/or more interesting?

I'd suggest building something like Brighton's East stand with more pitch-facing commercial spaces, which might hold 4,000 or so. Then, if crowds increase, a second tier could easily be added and the corners filled, adding another 6-7k to the capacity.


----------



## Eurostallion1

Leedsrule said:


> I think that's quite a bland option, it will just look like half a dozen generic seating bowls like the Madjeski or the Keepmoat. If they have all that extra land, why not build something taller and/or more interesting?
> 
> I'd suggest building something like Brighton's East stand with more pitch-facing commercial spaces, which might hold 4,000 or so. Then, if crowds increase, a second tier could easily be added and the corners filled, adding another 6-7k to the capacity.


Yes, I agree it’s all very dull and symmetrical. It might not be the plan rather an early render just to give a general idea what a new East stand might look like in the wider development. I hope they do something more interesting.

It’s worth noting that it’s not the main stand. Changing rooms, director’s box etc are in the West stand. It does contain the press box and main TV gantry however. I’m sure they could be temporarily relocated to the other side while building it.


----------



## RMB2007

Regarding Blackpool's future east stand:

Apparently the football club had no idea about this and haven't agreed to anything, they're surprised by the gazette article and haven't spoken to them about it






New East Stand


So the retro arcade/gaming business next door to the ground will be short lived?



avftt.co.uk


----------



## Rugster

A video showing Sheffield’s Olympic legacy park - a lot of this has already been built, the bits to be built are the rugby stadium, basketball stadium and offices around the cricket pitch


----------



## RMB2007

Upon completion, the stadium will hold 2,200 people. Walton Hall Park currently has one covered seating area on the west side of the pitch – a new covered tiered standing section will be built over the next year on the opposite flank.

The next 12 months will also see improvements made to pitch, floodlights and press facilities. Everton’s longer-term plans include upgrades to player changing and staff facilities, while extensions will be made to the seating areas for supporters.









One Year At Walton Hall Park: Kirk Hails Everton Development Plans


Latest news from Everton Football Club




www.evertonfc.com


----------



## RMB2007

Mark Catlin admits there remains ‘a long way to go’ for Pompey to achieve their Fratton Park development vision.

It's part of a wider project to increase the historic ground’s capacity to around 30,000.

The Blues had planning permission approved by Portsmouth City Council to improve the Milton End in August.

However, work has yet to start more than six months later.

Pompey have been pushing for improvements in the transport infrastructure around the stadium.

The club need local stakeholders such as the city council, Network Rail and Highways England to agree they’ll assist with the project.

That hasn’t happened so far, though, and Catlin says it’s been ‘energy-sapping’ for himself and chairman Michael Eisner.









Pompey chief executive Mark Catlin gives Milton End development update


Mark Catlin admits there remains ‘a long way to go’ for Pompey to achieve their Fratton Park development vision.




www.portsmouth.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*The World's First Football Club*















This is the first look at Sheffield FC’s plans for a new stadium and heritage centre celebrating the city’s history as the home of football.

The world’s oldest football club wants to build a 4,000 seat arena, alongside an interactive attraction explaining Sheffield’s role as the birthplace of the beautiful game, at a site in Meadowhead.

Sheffield FC is preparing to apply to North East Derbyshire District Council for permission to build homes on the site of its existing ground in Dronfield, which the club says are needed to bankroll the move.

Should that be approved, it hopes to submit plans to Sheffield Council before the end of 2021 for the new Home of Football stadium at Meadowhead, which it says could be built in a year.









First look at proposed new Sheffield FC stadium to finally mark the ‘home of football’


This is the first look at Sheffield FC’s plans for a new stadium and heritage centre celebrating the city’s history as the home of football.




www.thestar.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Bridgwater Town Football Club is delighted to reveal our initial plans to redevelop Fairfax Park beginning with the North Side of the ground.

The new facility will include:

Player and Match Official changing rooms
Medical/Doping rooms
Gymnasium
Spectator seating
Club offices
Kitchens
Matchday & Corporate Hospitality
Executive Boxes
Cafe/Bar/Restaurant
Club Superstore
Community hosting spaces with versatile classrooms/conference/meeting space and a clubhouse
State of the art Sports Technology Centre for community engagement and educational support



https://www.bridgwatertown.co.uk/2021/03/02/🏟-redevelopment-plans-at-fairfax-park/


----------



## madannie

RMB2007 said:


> *Workington Stadium*
> 
> Plans for a “sports village” in Workington are moving forward following meetings between two of the town’s major clubs and the local authority.
> 
> Meetings between Workington AFC, Allerdale Borough Council and Workington Town RLFC have been taking place over the last two weeks to discuss plans.
> 
> All three parties have agreed to work in unison on the project, building on the work already carried out in the last 12 months. All sides are in agreement to make the project achievable while matching the expectations of the area.
> 
> Councillor Mike Johnson, interim leader of the council, said: “A new shared stadium, as part of a sports village, will be a real asset to this community and benefit many people while helping us to achieve our ambitions to promote healthy, active lifestyles for our communities.
> 
> “The coronavirus pandemic has naturally delayed our work on this and presented new financial challenges, but we remain committed to making this scheme a success.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plans are moving forward for a sports village in Workington
> 
> 
> Plans for a “sports village” in Workington are moving forward following meetings between two of the town’s major clubs and the local authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesandstar.co.uk


A bit of progress, perhaps, in terms of funding

*"Towns Fund will boost Workington's sports village plans*

_Exciting plans for a multi-million pound sports village in west Cumbria are being pushed on by Government funding unveiled in the latest Budget.

It was announced on Wednesday that Allerdale Borough Council’s bid to the Towns Fund for Workington had been successful.

Workington will receive £23 million from the fund, the town and borough councils will now collaborate with Government and partners to finalise the plans.

As well as improving connectivity and public spaces, one of the ideas explored in Workington’s Towns Fund plan was The Allerdale Community Sports Village project.

It is the latest version of dreams shared by Workington AFC and Workington Town Rugby League FC to bring a shared stadium to the town.

The provision would boost community groups and sporting clubs of all codes."_

From The Times & Star:








New sports village plan clears 'most critical' milestone


EXCITING plans for a multi-million pound sports village in west Cumbria are being pushed on by Government funding unveiled in the latest Budget.




www.timesandstar.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

A non-league football club which has been homeless since 2013 is looking forward to welcoming spectators at its new ground in early 2022.

Work has started on the new 3,000-capacity stadium for Cambridge City FC in Sawston after its former city site was sold for housing.

It took four years of planning wrangles before the government gave the green light in 2018.

The club is now raising further funds to kit out the new interior spaces.

Construction of the stadium and two pitches on a former landfill site south of Cambridge began at the end of January.

Since then, contractors have been working to complete a link road and an ecological survey has begun on the land.









Cambridge City FC stadium in Sawston 'could be open in 2022'


After years of planning battles it is hoped Cambridge City's new stadium will open in early 2022.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

*Stadium for Cornwall (Sportva Kernow)*








[The Guardian]


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368233269238595587


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369979589032894466


----------



## RMB2007

Ambitious plans to transform a football ground by adding two new stands and a 120-bed hotel look set to be approved by councillors.

The proposed scheme by Margate Football Club has been on the cards for years and the expected green light next week will signal a major step in the future transformation of the Hartsdown Park ground.

The plans include a Holiday Inn Express and a new all-seater stand in the East Block with capacity for 650 fans.

In the ground floor of the new hotel would be a bar and restaurant, retail unit, club shop and club offices, and a stadium control room on the first floor.

At the the northern end of the site, the scheme involves the development of a second stand with standing terraces for 1,300 spectators.

The ground floor of the stand will house the home and away changing rooms and have three studio spaces with a café/bar on the first floor overlooking the pitch.

The car park would be extended to provide 104 parking spaces and provide access to all of the East Block offices, shop and hotel.

Officers at Thanet District Council are recommending the decision on the proposal be deferred for approval, once consultation has been undertaken with the Secretary of State, which is required due to an objection from Sport England over the loss of part of a playing field to parking.

Thanet council's planning committee will discuss the proposals at a meeting on Wednesday.









Football club's hotel bid set for green light


Plans for a 120-bed hotel and new stands at a football ground have been recommended for approval.



www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## Andre_idol

RMB2007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369979589032894466


Yikes! 😬


----------



## RMB2007

Blaze at Everton women's football team stadium started deliberately

The fire engulfed a football stand, scaffolding and plastic netting sending thick black smoke into the air









Everton women's football team stadium blaze started deliberately


The fire engulfed a football stand, scaffolding and plastic netting sending thick black smoke into the air




www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## slipperydog

*Luton Town*



> The intended capacity for the Power Court stadium remains set at 23,000, with potentially an initial cap at 17,500 for transport assessment reasons, and a target opening date in 2024.











Power Court and Newlands Park update


Luton Town and 2020 Developments would like to provide the following update on the latest plans and timescales for construction of Power Court and Newlands Park...




www.lutontown.co.uk












Luton Town drawing up final plans for stadium project


English Championship football club Luton Town has announced that it intends to submit detailed plans for its new stadium in...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## RMB2007

Chorley FC have ambitions for a brand new stadium

The Magpies moved to the venue in Duke Street in 1920 and it has become arguably one of the most iconic stadiums in non-league football.

However, chief executive Terry Robinson has hinted that a move to a brand new, modern, purpose-built stadium could be the next step in the club’s evolution.









Chorley FC have ambitions for a brand new stadium


Craig Salmon talks to Chorley FC’s chief executive Terry Robinson about the club’s bold ambition for a new stadium




www.lep.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Adam Pearson exploring possibility of new Hull FC stadium

Hull FC chairman Adam Pearson has dropped the biggest possible hint that he intends to move the club out of the KCOM Stadium in the next few years.

Pearson went on to explain that Hull only have six or seven years left on their lease at the stadium, and that helped him to “focus the mind, because it would take about three years to build a new stadium.”









“It doesn’t feel like home” – Adam Pearson exploring possibility of new Hull FC stadium - Rugby League News


Hull FC chairman Adam Pearson has dropped the biggest possible hint that he intends to move the club out of the KCOM Stadium in the next few years. Speaking to David Burns on BBC Radio Humberside, Pearson said that the KCOM Stadium, which the Airlie Birds share with Hull City Football Club...




www.seriousaboutrl.com


----------



## RMB2007

Dorking Wanderers have today announced plans for a brand-new community regeneration project that will see them move to a state-of-the-art stadium, in conjunction with the introduction of a multitude of facilities that will not only enhance the local community, but also support the business, education, medical, employment and housing sectors.

The proposed plans include the introduction of: 

State of the art stadium

Hotel & Conference Centre

Restaurants

Family leisure facilities 

College of Sporting Excellence

Medical well-being centre

Additional housing

The stadium design draws inspiration from the rolling hills of the surrounding countryside of the North Downs and its landscape of iconic curves. Furthermore, the site proposals have an ecologically friendly design, with the use of timber materials and renewable energy resources.

The site proposals are being explored in partnership with club sponsor Stonegate Homes, who have voluntarily offered their vast experience and skillset to project manage this local regeneration project alongside the club. Stonegate Managing Director Jerry Hinds said: “We have all seen the significant positive impact that Dorking Wanderers have had on the local community and economy in recent years. As someone passionate about the social and commercial development of Dorking and Mole Valley I am delighted to be working alongside the club to take the community and economic benefits to another level. Our plans will add value to the local area by providing ancillary facilities that will provide significant regeneration to the town, and we have identified a few sites and are in the process of working up detailed plans”.

Dorking Wanderers Founder & Chairman Marc White said: “With the contribution of ongoing support from Mole Valley District Council our football club has been able to provide a significant positive impact on the local community and business sector. Common feedback that I receive on a consistent basis ranges from residents expressing how the club has provided them with a new social lease of life, along with local businesses who constantly express their gratitude for generating additional footfall into the town. The project plans and accompanying facilities will bring a substantial new level of well-being and footfall into our much-loved town”.

White added: “We are very proud of the prominent role that we play in the local community, and we are extremely excited to work alongside Mole Valley District Council and Stonegate Homes to deliver this project”. 

White concluded: “Our existing home at Meadowbank Stadium remains a fundamental part of our plans and will be key moving forward to deliver accessible football for our ever-expanding infrastructure, including the growing youth section, ladies and development teams”. 

The club will release further project plans in due course.









DORKING WANDERERS UNVEIL EXCITING NEW STADIUM AND COMMUNITY REGENERATION PLANS


Dorking Wanderers have today announced plans for a brand-new community regeneration project that will see them move to a state-of-the-art stadium, in conjunction with the introduction of a multitude of facilities that will not only enhance the local community, but also support the business...




www.dorkingwanderers.com


----------



## coys500

Dorking a team level 6 on pyramid. Said it before but besides China the depth of stadium build in U.K. is Second to none. Actually kind of ironic it’s almost let down a bit by premier league clubs.


----------



## RMB2007

Weston-super-Mare AFC are delighted to announce exciting plans to secure its future and provide new facilities for our fans and community as part of a major redevelopment on The Optima Stadium site.

The construction of 99 apartments, located on the eastern part of the site next to Winterstoke Road, will help secure the long-term future of the club and enable improvements to the football, hospitality, and event facilities on The Optima Stadium site, benefiting the club, the fans, and the community.

The stadium will be set up to future proof our on-pitch progression, with a new stand (replacing the current Optima Stand) for 750 seats and extra terraces at stage one, with the capability of achieving 2000 seats and a ground capacity of 5000, which is the requirement to stay in League Two.

The new club facilities will include changing rooms, physio room, gym, hospitality and function rooms, and a new sports bar and restaurant which will be open 7 days a week. These new facilities along with the existing 3G all-weather pitch will make The Optima Stadium an integral community facility for healthy living, activity, and mental health support.

These club facilities will be built first, so that the club is able to operate as normal, with the residential development to follow straight after. Once built the development will create additional jobs in catering, hospitality, and leisure.

Home fixtures will still be played at The Optima Stadium during all phases of construction.

The club has engaged with experienced consultants to progress the project.

Ahead of submitting a planning application to North Somerset Council by June 2021, we will be consulting with key stakeholders including our loyal supporters, neighbouring businesses, and residents.









MAJOR OPTIMA STADIUM REDEVELOPMENT PLANS ANNOUNCED - Weston-super-Mare AFC


Weston-super-Mare AFC are delighted to announce exciting plans to secure its future and provide new facilities for our fans and community as part of a major redevelopment on The Optima Stadium site. The construction of 99 apartments, located on the eastern part of the site next to Winterstoke...




www.westonsmareafc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Sale Sharks have made a "serious" offer to buy the AJ Bell Stadium in Salford, the Manchester Evening News understands.

The move has triggered controversy as the ground, where the Sharks are already based, is also the home of Salford Red Devils rugby league team.

The Reds are planning to make their own bid in response.

A council source told the M.E.N. : "This time it is a serious bid by Sale Sharks. But at the moment it is a verbal offer and things are at a very early stage."

The ground is currently jointly owned by Salford council and property and land giant Peel.









Battle for AJ Bell Stadium as Sale Sharks 'make serious move'


The AJ Bell Stadium is currently owned by Salford council and Peel




www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Peterborough United to push ahead with planning application for new stadium as co-owner warns not moving to the Embankment would set plans back ‘a decade’

Posh have other options in terms of the location of the new stadium but that they were pursuing the Embankment because it is much more desirable than the other potential sites, which he said included the Greyhound Stadium area, an area near the East of England arena and north of the Embankment close to the residential areas.

The club has also looked into staying at the current stadium but concluded that spending the amount of money needed for improvements would not make financial sense.









Peterborough United to push ahead with planning application for new stadium as co-owner warns not moving to the Embankment would set plans back ‘a decade’


Senior management at Peterborough United are ‘ready’ to submit the planning application for their new stadium on the Embankment with a co-owner warning that failure of these plans would set the process back for a decade.




www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Accrington Stanley





















https://twitter.com/AndyhHolt


----------



## LAYiddo

RMB2007 said:


> Accrington Stanley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AndyhHolt


Jeez, that truss looks a bit large for that small roof. One of the owners own a steel factory?


----------



## RMB2007

Current owner of Accrington Stanley owns Wham plastics, with the roof on that stand built before he was the owner of the club. The covered terrace also has a similar roof.


----------



## Laurence2011

Wow that stand can't be that old surely?


----------



## RMB2007

The roof and seated area are staying, with a new building containing a club bar, changing rooms and other stuff being built behind it.


----------



## RMB2007

AFC Wimbledon










































Wimbledon Grounds - New Development - Wimbledon, London SW17


Wimbledon Grounds is a residential development by Galliard Homes in Wimbledon, London SW17. The development comprises 51,000m2 of prime new residential and retail new build including a new AFC Wimbledon stadium and squash & fitness club. New Homes For sale New studios, 1, 2 and 3-bedroom...




www.buildington.co.uk


----------



## coys500

Wimbledon did very well to get that built. Wonder how that all got worked out with the council. Could easily just used whole site for flats.


----------



## RMB2007

The land was purchased by a housing developer, who joined with the football club to develop the land into what you see above. The combination of housing and a sporting use was something the council favoured, rather than just housing. The other option put forward was for another greyhound stadium and housing, which thankfully failed, saving future greyhounds from being drugged and slaughtered.


----------



## RobH

Excellent article, thanks.

From a selfish pov, it's a shame they didn't also interview Darren Baldwin who manages the split pitch at Spurs, surely one of the more unique challenges there is in that profession.


----------



## RMB2007

It appears the Fratton Park redevelopment will be no more than maintenance work and making the stands more accessible to disabled people, rather than any major new stand or expansion.


----------



## carnifex2005

Cool video showing off future UK stadium upgrades/designs...


----------



## RMB2007

South Shields FC












https://twitter.com/SouthShieldsFC


----------



## RMB2007

Hartlepool FC and council bosses are to discuss the long term future of the club, including opportunities to create a multi-purpose community stadium and regenerate the town's Mill House area.

The goal is to create a club which is a hub at the heart of the local community, providing a range of sport, education, health, business and event activities.

And while club chairman Raj Singh has funded a short-term rescue package, he is now in the process of building a business plan to take the club forward.

Victoria Park – which the club leases from the council - is approaching the end of its life, which means both sides are keen to explore redevelopment options for the stadium.

At the same time the upcoming replacement of Mill House Leisure Centre with a new leisure centre on The Waterfront provides the opportunity to explore collaborative options for redeveloping the Mill House site.

The council and the club will sign an agreement on Friday in which they will undertake to work together.









Hartlepool United to hold talks with council over plans for new stadium


Building a community stadium or regenerating the town's Mill House area are both on the cards




www.gazettelive.co.uk


----------



## Pat Mustard

RMB2007 said:


> Hartlepool FC and council bosses are to discuss the long term future of the club, including opportunities to create a multi-purpose community stadium and regenerate the town's Mill House area.
> 
> The goal is to create a club which is a hub at the heart of the local community, providing a range of sport, education, health, business and event activities.
> 
> And while club chairman Raj Singh has funded a short-term rescue package, he is now in the process of building a business plan to take the club forward.
> 
> Victoria Park – which the club leases from the council - is approaching the end of its life, which means both sides are keen to explore redevelopment options for the stadium.
> 
> At the same time the upcoming replacement of Mill House Leisure Centre with a new leisure centre on The Waterfront provides the opportunity to explore collaborative options for redeveloping the Mill House site.
> 
> The council and the club will sign an agreement on Friday in which they will undertake to work together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hartlepool United to hold talks with council over plans for new stadium
> 
> 
> Building a community stadium or regenerating the town's Mill House area are both on the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gazettelive.co.uk


Promotion back to the EFL might help with this, but it's interesting they say that Victoria Park is near the end of it's life - where does that come from? I visited a few years ago and thought it seemed in pretty good nick for a lower league stadium, there was a good atmosphere and it's situated really well. There are certainly much worse grounds around the lower leagues.


----------



## PeteB

Stadiums can often look in good nick but actually not be. Boston's York Street for example - looked fine to a one-off matchday visitor, but it cost a fortune in upkeep to stop it from crumbling (and by the end they were going to have to spend hundreds of thousands to bring it up to scratch), emergency access was massively constrained, it broke so many rules in the Green Guide I think they stopped counting, accessibility for disabled fans was an absolute joke and avenues for creating revenue on non-matchdays were non-existent. All of those things can contribute to an otherwise decent stadium needing to be replaced.


----------



## RMB2007

Bishop's Stortford Football Club could be set for stadium move as part of Birchwood High School's proposed sports and leisure complex









Fans' forum to shed more light on Blues' potential ground move


Bishop's Stortford fans to find out more about club's wish to be part of Birchwood High School's proposed new sports complex.




www.bishopsstortfordindependent.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Northampton Town















The Cobblers have unveiled images and ambitious plans for the proposed development of the east stand at the PTS Academy Stadium - as well as hopes for the future development of the surrounding land.

The images showed that the existing structure of the stand would be 'enhanced', and include a string of pitch-facing hospitality boxes, a new viewing platform for disabled supporters, as well as further commercial and hospitality areas.

On completion, the capacity of the stadium would rise to more than 8,000, with plans in place to expand both the north and south stands if a further increase in capacity were ever required.









Cobblers unveil ambitious new plans for East Stand redevelopment at PTS Academy Stadium


The Cobblers have unveiled images and ambitious plans for the proposed development of the east stand at the PTS Academy Stadium - as well as hopes for the future development of the surrounding land.




www.northamptonchron.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408444044104065027


----------



## RMB2007

Morningside Arena, home of British Basketball League team Leicester Riders, is set to undergo expansion work which will make it the largest basketball facility in the country.

The arena, which has a capacity of up to 3,000, will receive a 1,200-square-metre extension to increase the flexibility of the venue.

The extension will add two more basketball courts to the arena, bringing its total number to five – more than any other venue in the country. The expansion went through a pre-application planning review process earlier in the year, with planning application having been submitted last month.

As well as serving as the home of the Riders, Morningside Arena hosts a range of national and international events and also acts as a community sports venue.









Leicester Riders plotting arena expansion


Morningside Arena, home of British Basketball League team Leicester Riders, is set to undergo expansion work which will make it...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## RMB2007

South Shields












https://twitter.com/sandancer18


----------



## RMB2007

^^^












https://twitter.com/SouthShieldsFC


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

*Exeter City F.C. — St James Park*








Giant scoreboard plans for Exeter City's St James Park home unveiled


Drawings with the application show it would be 8.64m by 5.12m, and be located towards the corner of the Suzuki Tracks stand, near to the Stagecoach stand.




www.devonlive.com


----------



## RMB2007

Exeter Chiefs










Exeter Rugby Club chairman and chief executive, Tony Rowe OBE, says he is highly encouraged by the uptake already shown by supporters of the club in the new 150 Year East Stand Debenture scheme launched this week.

The Devon club revealed on Tuesday their plans to raise £2.5m from the 10-year scheme, which will see 500 seats in the new-look stand made available to 500 debenture holders.

In just over 24 hours, the club are already a fifth of the way towards their target and Rowe is confident that many others will follow in what is an exciting and bold move from the club to extend capacity at their Sandy Park Stadium to 15,600.

Work on the new East Stand has begun with the famous terrace section set to be ready for the start of the new season in September with the elevated seated area due to be completed by Christmas.









Rowe encouraged by uptake for new Debenture Scheme at Chiefs


**Exeter Rugby Club chairman and chief executive, Tony Rowe OBE, says he is highly encouraged by the uptake already shown by supporters of the club...




www.premiershiprugby.com


----------



## srbija

Did this year success in iihf ice hockey wc do something to ice hockey infrastrukture in Great britain???


----------



## RMB2007

^^^

If we'd created the biggest miracle in sport and ended up winning that tournament, most people in the UK still wouldn't care one bit about ice hockey, so dedicated ice hockey arenas/facilities will always be small and limited.


----------



## RMB2007

Salford could be out of the AJ Bell Stadium before the start of the 2023 Super League season, with the club now actively seeking an alternative home.

The Red Devils hosted a fan's forum on Thursday evening to reveal the options at their disposal following several weeks of speculation regarding the team's home ground.

Executive chairman Paul King addressed several rumours that have been circulated on social media and confirmed the club have been unable to fulfill the rental agreement on the stadium in any of the 10 years they have been based there.

King - a lifelong Salford fan - also revealed that he met with Salford City Football Club owner Gary Neville earlier this week, though stressed that any discussions that would see the Red Devils move to Moor Lane are at an "embryonic" stage.









Salford could be out of AJ Bell Stadium before 2023


The Red Devils outlined their future options at a Fans Forum event at the AJ Bell Stadium




www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Maidenhead United's stadium move progressing positively behind the scenes

Behind the scenes, things have been moving forward with Maidenhead United’s proposed move to a new stadium at Braywick Park, according to CEO Jon Adams.

Late last year the club overcame a significant hurdle when the Royal Borough’s cabinet agreed in principle to sell the club land at Braywick, subject to planning permission being received. Since then, the club was set to undertake further consultation with key stakeholders on and around the site before it They hope to vacate York Road and move to the new ground within the next two or three seasons.









Maidenhead United's stadium move progressing positively behind the scenes


Behind the scenes, things have been moving forward with Maidenhead United’s proposed move to a new stadium at Braywick Park, according to CEO Jon Adams.




www.maidenhead-advertiser.co.uk


----------



## Godscrasher

srbija said:


> Did this year success in iihf ice hockey wc do something to ice hockey infrastrukture in Great britain???


Unfortunately not and as someone has already mentioned, other recent successes has not been a catalyst for the sport, mainly due to the following:

-Unified governing bodies for the UK as a whole, we don't have one and there are still squabbles over this given the recent outcome of the vote.
-Sir John Hall and his legacy of the Super League which ruined the great sport at the time which was packing in thousands of fans week in/week out and left the clubs that couldn't move to an arena or afford the superleague wage bills out in the cold and demoted to the lower-ranked leagues.
-Funding is basically non-existing for ice hockey IMO as the grants available are so small or little opportunity for the grants to be offered.

So no matter how well GB does in competitions, the governance behind the sport (both bodies and actual government) doesn't really bother with it.

Bring back the Heineken days and build again from that era, slowwwwly and gain momemtum.


----------



## RMB2007

Salford City looking to move to AJ Bell stadium, with Salford Red Devils moving to Moor Lane (Peninsula Stadium):

The move to AJ Bell is on. Proposal move to AJ Bell 22/23 season, buying ground with Sale Sharks. Salford Rugby move to Moor Lane. All 3 clubs in agreement deal needs to be done with Council & Peel









Fans meeting | SALFORD CITY FC "RED AMMIES" FANS FORUM


Has anybody gone tonight and what was said




salfordcityfcfans.proboards.com


----------



## Florio

RMB2007 said:


> Salford City looking to move to AJ Bell stadium, with Salford Red Devils moving to Moor Lane (Peninsula Stadium):
> 
> The move to AJ Bell is on. Proposal move to AJ Bell 22/23 season, buying ground with Sale Sharks. Salford Rugby move to Moor Lane. All 3 clubs in agreement deal needs to be done with Council & Peel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans meeting | SALFORD CITY FC "RED AMMIES" FANS FORUM
> 
> 
> Has anybody gone tonight and what was said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salfordcityfcfans.proboards.com


Explain me. Peninsula Stadium was build few years ago or i'm wrong? It's too small?


----------



## RMB2007

Exeter Chiefs












https://twitter.com/PeterMo54236461


----------



## Keano80

Florio said:


> Explain me. Peninsula Stadium was build few years ago or i'm wrong? It's too small?


It’s an instant bigger capacity 5k to 12k and long term easier to expand with better transport links. Gary Neville makes me sick biggest hypocrite around. Got on his high horse about the super league yet happy to move a club from its home and buy his way to PL


----------



## Leedsrule

Keano80 said:


> It’s an instant bigger capacity 5k to 12k and long term easier to expand with better transport links. Gary Neville makes me sick biggest hypocrite around. Got on his high horse about the super league yet happy to move a club from its home and buy his way to PL


I agree with GN's political commentary but agree it is very hypocritical- Salford were the non-league Man City who have bought their way to the EFL, well above their natural level, replacing well established clubs with massive fanbases, and inflating wages. I've no doubt that the unsustainable investment which clubs like Fleetwood, FGR and Salford need has indirectly helped clubs like Macclesfield and Bury go bust, as it becomes increasingly difficult to compete with those money clubs with ticket income alone. 

Moor Lane only just meets Super League standards, which require a 5,000 capacity and 2,000 seats minimum. They'd probably have the smallest pitch in the league, measuring the minimum 88m long + 6m ingoal, with small, padded run-offs. The views certainly aren't as good for rugby, so I wonder how SRD attendances would hold up at Moor Lane. 

Seems likely to happen though- looks like all parties involve want it and there aren't any real disadvantages for the council.


----------



## MikeC9180

Leedsrule said:


> I agree with GN's political commentary but agree it is very hypocritical- Salford were the non-league Man City who have bought their way to the EFL, well above their natural level, replacing well established clubs with massive fanbases, and inflating wages. I've no doubt that the unsustainable investment which clubs like Fleetwood, FGR and Salford need has indirectly helped clubs like Macclesfield and Bury go bust, as it becomes increasingly difficult to compete with those money clubs with ticket income alone.
> 
> Moor Lane only just meets Super League standards, which require a 5,000 capacity and 2,000 seats minimum. They'd probably have the smallest pitch in the league, measuring the minimum 88m long + 6m ingoal, with small, padded run-offs. The views certainly aren't as good for rugby, so I wonder how SRD attendances would hold up at Moor Lane.
> 
> Seems likely to happen though- looks like all parties involve want it and there aren't any real disadvantages for the council.


It used to be a (Rugby) Super League licensing requirement that minimum capacity was 10k. Has that been abandoned now?


----------



## Leedsrule

MikeC9180 said:


> It used to be a (Rugby) Super League licensing requirement that minimum capacity was 10k. Has that been abandoned now?


This is from 2016, I'm not sure if there is a more recent document available?



https://secure.rugby-league.com/ign_docs/FACILITYSTANDARDS2016%20final%20PDF.pdf


----------



## RMB2007

Minimum capacity is still 5,000 for a Super League club as that was the requirement for those clubs who submitted bids to replace Toronto Wolfpack.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Keano80 said:


> It’s an instant bigger capacity 5k to 12k and long term easier to expand with better transport links. Gary Neville makes me sick biggest hypocrite around. Got on his high horse about the super league yet happy to move a club from its home and buy his way to PL


Worth noting they failed to crack 2,000 supporters at their opening match of the season, the first after months of playing behind closed doors. Absolutely no reason for the club to move into a stadium 6 times too big for them (rather than just 2.5 times too big for them), but when you're rich, you're rich.


----------



## DublinHoop

Going to state the obvious here but would people not read the Salford forum linked where people that are actually supporting the club and have been to the consultation meetings are discussing the pros and cons of the move before coming on here and getting offended on their behalf and bemoaning the hypocrisy and needlessness of the move?


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

DublinHoop said:


> Going to state the obvious here but would people not read the Salford forum linked where people that are actually supporting the club and have been to the consultation meetings are discussing the pros and cons of the move before coming on here and getting offended on their behalf and bemoaning the hypocrisy and needlessness of the move?


You don't need a detailed analysis of pros and cons to see that they've got very few fans. They're a synthetic club near a city with a lot of old, established football clubs, so I don't see that changing unless they make it to the Premier League.

But then, if they want to strap an anchor around their neck, I'm more than happy for them to do so.


----------



## DublinHoop

Temporarily Exiled said:


> You don't need a detailed analysis of pros and cons to see that they've got very few fans.


Nor do you need a detailed analysis to know that having the option to buy into a ground in the area your clubs based in, an area that is notoriously difficult to get planning for large scale builds in, is an option that has to be at least be considered an option. 

As I said no detailed analysis required there but of course transport links, league requirements, rental income, commercial opportunities, etc all play a part.

So maybe when people that know the situation better than you are serving up information about the circumstances around it you should probably give that a courtesy glance before launching into an attack on the situation, because when you don't you just end up looking at best a wee bit silly.


----------



## Keano80

Just like I never understood why Mansour bought City with United on doorstep. Don’t understand why Neville and co got involved with Salford with City and United on doorstep. Seems like a romantic purchase, if you want to take a club from nothing to PL which eventually they probably will do what’s the point with 2 giants on your doorstep you’ll always be a tiny club.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425783314061873157


----------



## Alix_D

Whatever else, for a club that averaged 74 a few years back, it's a credit that we're all discussing them now, isn't it? But I disgress. Is this a good move for them? Or is tearing them from their spiritual home? I dunno, really.

They're moving from 200 yards from the Salford border to the North East, to the same thing in the South East. Their current ground is very much a get in and get away, suburban, type of place, and whilst tidy enough for what it is (an accelerated meeting of requirements) not the sort of place that grows the culture of the club as 'Salford City'.

Given the previous interests in various other sites and possibilities, this may well be somewhat of setback long term. They're being given a larger capacity, but is travelling to a 2/3rds empty stadium under the M60 really going to be the thing that makes them as a club? Probably not, but at least it'll make a change seeing a footballer on that broken advertising screen on the M602.

Salford City moving there was hardly unpredictable, if sooner than anticipated, but I had always envisioned it being the 'other' tenant who vacated, rather than them doing swapsies.


----------



## RMB2007

Salford Red Devils are just looking to exist, as they can't pay the rent at AJ Bell stadium. The council and Peel Holdings have put in millions to keep the AJ Bell stadium open.


----------



## RMB2007

Saracens












https://twitter.com/RugbySaracens


----------



## RMB2007

South Shields FC












https://twitter.com/SSFC_YORKSHIRE


----------



## Urmstoniain

Peterborough submits Embankment stadium plans


English Championship football club Peterborough United has submitted planning documents for a new stadium to the local council despite opposition...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## RMB2007

Atlas HIVE, a joint venture between Studio Hive and Atlas Land, have announced their agreement with Weston RFC can enter the next stage after being given the green light by North Somerset Council.

All parties have confirmed the legal agreements are now in place and detailed design can begin on the Recreation Ground.

The plan is to include a new clubhouse to serve all members, including function and meeting rooms and a new 260-seater grandstand overlooking the first-team pitch.

The clubhouse will also include a gym and physio facilities and new changing rooms provided for club and public use and 60 new apartments in phase one, which will commence in 2022, a further 120 in phase two, which will commence in 2024, and have it completed between 2024 and 2026.









Atlas HIVE and Weston RFC announce next stage of Recreational Ground plans


Atlas HIVE, a joint venture between Studio Hive and Atlas Land, have announced their agreement with Weston RFC can enter the next stage after being…




www.thewestonmercury.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428587108151799809


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427911645427343363


----------



## Kaijday

Hitchin Town's new stand complete


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423943614380625921


----------



## Rugster

Progress at the Olympic legacy park stadium in Sheffield


----------



## RMB2007

Exeter Chiefs












https://twitter.com/Kegbelly_Tucker


----------



## RMB2007

Visit our Weston s Mare RFC website for details of the proposals which will form the basis of our planning application for new homes and facilities at the home of Weston Rugby.

Project Images — Weston super Mare Rugby Club


----------



## AstroBiont

> *Government plans to lift football standing ban*
> *By Peter Saull*
> BBC political correspondent
> 
> *Plans to lift the ban on standing in the English Premier League and Championship are set to be announced by the government, the BBC has learned.*
> 
> It is thought a handful of grounds will be able to use designated safe standing areas before the end of the season.
> 
> It would mean for the first time in over 25 years, fans of some top flight football clubs would be legally allowed to stand and watch their team play.
> 
> An official announcement is expected as soon as next month.
> 
> The chairman of the Football Supporters Association, Malcolm Clarke, said it was a "welcome" development that would benefit all fans.
> 
> He added: "People who want to stand should be able to do so in safety. Those who want to sit should be able to do so without having their view blocked."
> 
> In their 2019 general election manifesto, the Conservatives promised to work towards the introduction of safe standing areas, which have been embraced in the German Bundesliga, as well as in Scotland - where around 3,000 Celtic fans have been allowed to make use of a safe standing section since 2016.
> 
> Now, the BBC understands ministers will instructs the regulator, the Sports Ground Safety Authority (SGSA), to choose "early adopters" for the trials.
> 
> And while they are keen to proceed with caution, if the initial trials prove successful, the expectation is legislation would be widened out to cover all stadiums in England's top two divisions within the next few years.
> 
> A spokesperson for the Sports Ground Safety Authority said: "We are working closely with the government on planning the next steps for implementing this manifesto commitment."
> 
> *'Move forward'*
> Both Labour and the Liberal Democrats also went into the last election with a pledge to update the legislation that was introduced in the wake of the Hillsborough disaster in 1989, which led to the deaths of 97 Liverpool fans.
> 
> As a result, the relatives of the Hillsborough victims have had long-term concerns about standing in football grounds.
> 
> But Margaret Aspinall, whose son died as a result of Hillsborough, now accepts the arguments for a change in legislation.
> 
> She said: "People's opinions have changed. You've got to move forward with the times."
> 
> In anticipation of the change in legislation, Manchester United, Manchester City, Liverpool and Chelsea have all installed rail seating over the summer.
> 
> The clubs had all been identified by the SGSA as having a problem with persistent standing.
> 
> The new seats are incorporated into a waist high rail for the supporters behind to lean on.
> 
> This means supporters who prefer to stay on their feet occupy the same amount of space as those that would rather sit, avoiding any danger of overcrowding.
> 
> Liverpool invited Ms Aspinall and other Hillsborough relatives to see the new rail seats in the Kop end of the Anfield football ground earlier this month and the families are now largely on board with the initiative.
> 
> But there are concerns the plans don't go far enough.
> 
> Labour MP Alex Norris, who is the vice-chair of the All Parliamentary Group for Football Supporters, backs safe standing but believes it should not be confined to the home team's seating areas.
> 
> He added: "I've never sat down at an away ground. This alone won't solve the problem."
> 
> *'Arguments have been won'*
> It is understood that Premier League and Championship clubs will be invited to register an interest to be part of the trial in the coming months.
> 
> But clubs that have already installed rail seating aren't guaranteed to be selected.
> 
> Those that are successful will be granted updated licences that would only allow standing in specially designated areas - which would not require a major legislative change.
> 
> Surveys show that safe standing is overwhelmingly popular among football fans.
> 
> The FSA's Mr Clarke said: "The safety and customer care arguments have been won. We would urge the Department of Culture, Media and Sport to proceed as soon as possible."
> 
> In an interview in the Times, Culture Secretary Oliver Dowden said: "It's the sensible thing to do because fans are standing all the way through [games] anyway and you can do it in a safer way.
> 
> "We've got terrible experience in the past and more recent experience with things like the Euros, which just means we need to make sure we get this right.
> 
> "We're engaging with the police and others, but we'll get to the stage this season where we'll see safe-standing, at least in pilot form."


Government plans to lift football standing ban


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431584781867884548


----------



## RMB2007

Saracens












https://twitter.com/sarriessupport


----------



## RMB2007

AFC Fylde












https://twitter.com/FWPGroup


----------



## RMB2007

Stoke-on-Trent City Council has revealed more detailed plans for the regeneration of the East-West site in Hanley – showing how the proposed offices, hotel, 3,600-capacity arena and hundreds of new homes will fit together.

Council chiefs are currently awaiting the outcome of a £20 million bid to the government's Levelling Up Fund for the City Centre Regeneration Area, as the project is known.

But they are also hoping that their new masterplan for the site will help drum up private sector interest in the development.

The document, showing the proposed floorplans for all the various buildings, has been drawn up by Glancy Nicholls Architects in conjunction with Arcadis, Savills and other consultants.

A planning application for the scheme is set to be submitted before the end of the year.









Hotel, arena and homes to transform Hanley in next decade - here's the vision


The proposed revamp of the East-West site in Hanley could also include a hotel and hundreds of homes




www.stokesentinel.co.uk


----------



## Rugster

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434064687201665026Drone footage of the progress at the Olympic legacy park stadium Sheffield


----------



## RMB2007

Exeter Chiefs












https://twitter.com/MattHunter09


----------



## Heatonparkincake

RMB2007 said:


> Salford Red Devils are just looking to exist, as they can't pay the rent at AJ Bell stadium. The council and Peel Holdings have put in millions to keep the AJ Bell stadium open.


I will post for clarification.

First I will qualify myself by saying I live round the corner from Moor Lane. I am a season ticket holder at Salford rugby, (SRD) whilst my partner supports the Wendy ballers of Salford City. Bless her now.

Surviving? It might be worth noting, bar one other, SRD are the only SL club to have a profit pre Covid. Moving to Moor Lane will ensure numerous revenue streams denied to them at the AJ Bell stadium.

Talking of which, that place is a case study in how not to build a stadium. Built on remote wasteland, with sparse public transport links. The connecting roads finished years after the opening. But hey I like it and I think the manner in how SRD are being moved is abit unsavoury.

However the terms of being at the AJ Bell are apalling. And the deal for SRD, Appalling, Rugby's highest rent. And zero income bar match day tickets. So little income and lots of rent, which in the end SRD didnt/couldnt/wouldnt pay. 

The advantages are as I noted. The land is owned by the council, Salford City lease it from them and own the stands, etc.

As we speak, negotiations continue, but it seems that the plan is for Salford City to give over the architecture, Salford council to hold the lease and SRD to pay a small rent to play there and another rent to continue to train at the AJ Bell stadium. SRD would receive all match day revenue.

However there are numerous snags to Moor Lane. There is minimal car parking, the pitch dips to one side and floods regularly. That pitch , being the same size as Old Trafford-home of numerous Grand Finals and World Cup finals-but the run off and dead ball areas arent there without removing the disabled areas. Erm. It is not a very accessible ground full stop.

The capacity is a bare 5,000, just about reaching the set minimum for SL. The stands are set to watch football, not rugby. They are too shallow. The Corporate/Hospitality is equally minimal. The bogs aren't as medieval as Castleford, but they are more akin to a festival than a modern stade.

There is lots to do. I hope any monies raised from the sale of the AJ Bell is diverted towards re-building Moor Lane. New stands, proper hospitality, 3g pitch on a level, access/facilities for the local community and school, maybe a community hub as part of the ground.

I am pretty reassured that those leading SRD are competent and capable. As for the team, erm.


----------



## Urmstoniain

What was the capacity of the Willows, HPC?


----------



## Heatonparkincake

Officially it was 11,363 with 2,500 seats.

I remember being at the last game there and so many turned up that they stopped counting. it was rammed in an unsafe fashion. It was reported that 10,000 turned up.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435532718809436162


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436024108861599755


----------



## RMB2007

*Exeter Chiefs*












https://twitter.com/GXAccounts


----------



## RMB2007

*Sheffield Eagles*





















https://twitter.com/SheffieldEagles


----------



## RMB2007

Leicester City's academy stadium:












https://twitter.com/LCFC


----------



## Rugster

Sheffield Eagles new stadium latest photo.


----------



## RMB2007

Saracens





















https://twitter.com/sarriessupport


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439959666335825930


----------



## youluckyfellow

RMB2007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439959666335825930


Any indication of cost?

This looks to be the most permanent / least-module-esque build Ive seen from Stadia Solutions.


----------



## RMB2007

A new 2,000 capacity stadium for Cheshunt FC has been given the green light after developers successfully appealed the council's decision to refuse planning permission.

Alongside the new stadium, Cheshunt Sports Village is expected to include a new health centre, restaurants, cafés and 163 new homes.

The plans will see a major redevelopment of Cheshunt FC’s current Theobalds Lane site, which will safeguard the club’s future and offer new facilities for the wider community.









Town's football club to get 2,000 capacity stadium as refusal overturned


The new development will also include new homes, restaurants and community facilities




www.hertfordshiremercury.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Work overhauling Fratton Park’s Milton End is to begin in the summer of 2023.









Pompey finally unveil date for Milton End work to begin as Fratton Park redevelopment gathers pace


Work overhauling Fratton Park’s Milton End is to begin in the summer of 2023.




www.portsmouth.co.uk


----------



## flierfy

Brentfords new ground at Lionel Road on matchday (9m42s):


----------



## RMB2007

Work has finally started on redeveloping Swindon’s speedway and greyhound racing stadium at Blunsdon.

Cranes are visible at the site just off the A419 and the car park is full of pieces of prefabricated structure.

They are parts of the new main customer concourse and grandstand, and they are being put together on the site.









Work starts on new speedway stadium (at last)


Work has finally started on redeveloping Swindon’s speedway and greyhound racing stadium at Blunsdon.




www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> Work has finally started on redeveloping Swindon’s speedway and greyhound racing stadium at Blunsdon.
> 
> Cranes are visible at the site just off the A419 and the car park is full of pieces of prefabricated structure.
> 
> They are parts of the new main customer concourse and grandstand, and they are being put together on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work starts on new speedway stadium (at last)
> 
> 
> Work has finally started on redeveloping Swindon’s speedway and greyhound racing stadium at Blunsdon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk


Well that doesn’t make sense considering the owner has pulled funding and can’t sell them?


----------



## Urmstoniain

Not directly stadium-related, but I thought this might be of interest on here (popped up on my Facebook feed).

Shows all the football clubs down to Level 7 in the English pyramid, who play within the 32 boroughs of Greater London.

Certainly may be illuminating to forumistas over in the USA, where notions of 'local' teams can mean one located hundreds of miles away.

(For context, I'd say that the furthest west and east - Wealdstone and Hornchurch - are not more than 30-ish miles from each other)

Is there any other city with this level of density of football-watching options?


----------



## SteveCourty

Urmstoniain said:


> Not directly stadium-related, but I thought this might be of interest on here (popped up on my Facebook feed).
> 
> Shows all the football clubs down to Level 7 in the English pyramid, who play within the 32 boroughs of Greater London.
> 
> Certainly may be illuminating to forumistas over in the USA, where notions of 'local' teams can mean one located hundreds of miles away.
> 
> (For context, I'd say that the furthest west and east - Wealdstone and Hornchurch - are not more than 30-ish miles from each other)
> 
> Is there any other city with this level of density of football-watching options?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128017


I’d be interested to see this same sort of map in the midlands


----------



## Keano80

Not sure where Palace are at with the new stand and gradually establishing themselves as a consistent PL team. Always felt had potential to be a huge a club. Like the Spurs/Arsenal of South London.


----------



## SteveCourty

Keano80 said:


> Not sure where Palace are at with the new stand and gradually establishing themselves as a consistent PL team. Always felt had potential to be a huge a club. Like the Spurs/Arsenal of South London.


I think they are still working on the supermarket


----------



## Ramanaramana

Keano80 said:


> Not sure where Palace are at with the new stand and gradually establishing themselves as a consistent PL team. Always felt had potential to be a huge a club. Like the Spurs/Arsenal of South London.


I don't think you can become Arsenal or Tottenham by having a geographical area of London to yourself. The difference between Arsenal and Barnet for instance despite being close to one another is that Arsenal have won trophies throughout their history.

Arsenal and Tottenham have something like 70 trophies between them. Palace have never won a major trophy. Going to take a lot more than a new stand and higher capacity to make Palace into anything more than a middling afterthought.


----------



## Singh77

Hatters CEO confirms Power Court and Newlands Park plans are 'progressing well' despite 'significant rethink'


Sweet gives the latest update on new stadium




www.lutontoday.co.uk





Hopefully the significant rethink won’t delay matters with the stadium being built.


----------



## RMB2007

The potential construction of a new North Stand at Fratton Park would incorporate the existing North Stand lower section.

‘The North Stand is being constructed in a way that enables the lower section to be in a legacy mode and a permanent measure.

‘The back of the North Stand (upper) can easily come off in years to come. Whenever that point is chosen for a new North Stand, the rear will be built over the new lower stand.

‘The lower will never be able to be removed again. By doing it that way, the club will always guarantee a capacity of 4,700 in the lower section while a new North Stand is being built, which is one of the big decisions.

‘A new roof would be cantilevered over and that section would remain.









Michael Eisner's grand North Stand vision for Fratton Park - and the pivotal role of Pompey rebuilt North Stand lower


The potential construction of a new North Stand at Fratton Park would incorporate the existing North Stand lower section.




www.portsmouth.co.uk


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Stadium work could begin next year :Cornish Pirates








From the Truro Voice, 29/09/2021.


----------



## RMB2007

Cornish Pirates announcement is met with a certain amount of cynicism









Work could start on long delayed Stadium for Cornwall next year


Cornish Pirates announcement is met with a certain amount of cynicism




www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## BhamJim

SteveCourty said:


> I’d be interested to see this same sort of map in the midlands


Not a map sorry, but for a similar radius around Birmingham, as far as Tier 7 status, I think the list is roughly as follows:

Aston Villa
Wolverhampton Wanderers
West Bromwich Albion
Coventry City
Birmingham City
Walsall
Solihull Moors
Leamington
Kidderminster Harriers
Tamworth
Stourbridge
Rushall Olympic
Redditch United
Nuneaton Borough
Bromsgrove Sporting
Alvechurch


----------



## RMB2007

Saracens












https://twitter.com/john_hammond_


----------



## RMB2007

The next stage of the £11.5 million redevelopment of Fratton Park has started in the North Lower.

The work is being carried out to ensure the club can restore 100 per cent capacity to this area of the stadium and will also improve levels and sightlines throughout the stand.

It will deliver 12 new spaces for wheelchair users and their personal assistants, add kiosks, increase milling areas in the concourses and increase toilet facilities for female supporters.

Safety will be enhanced through wider staircases, additional safety barriers, renewed LED lighting and electrical works.

There will be a net increase of 600 seats across the North Lower, representing another step towards increasing Fratton Park’s capacity.

The work is expected to be completed in May 2022, with work then commencing on Blocks F-K over the summer.









North Stand Lower Work Begins


The next stage of the £11.5 million redevelopment of Fratton Park has started in the North Lower.




www.portsmouthfc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Oxford United*

Club wants to build a new 18,000 capacity stadium:






























https://twitter.com/MattOufc


----------



## RMB2007

*Wakefield Trinity* fans could have just five more chances to watch a match from the historic East side of Belle Vue, which is now known as the Be Well Support Stadium.

The ground is set to be redeveloped in a move Chairman John Minards believes is as good an option as building a new stadium elsewhere. 

Minards is focused on completing the key documentation that will enable work on a £12 million project, which was approved by Wakefield Council last month, to begin.

Crucial funding, primarily from a Section 106 agreement on the site at Newmarket, which had originally been earmarked for a new stadium, and Wakefield Council’s Rugby League Resilience Fund, should be formalised this month. 

And Minards remains optimistic that stage one, which comprises the demolition of the East Stand, which dates back to the 1950s and was featured in the film This Sporting Life, and its replacement by a 2,507-seat construction with associated facilities – will start in mid-April.









Projected April start for Wakefield Trinity stadium redevelopment


Wakefield Trinity fans could have just five more chances to watch a match from the historic East side of Belle Vue, which is now known as the Be Well Support Stadium. The ground is set to be redeve…




www.totalrl.com


----------



## RMB2007

More than 800 new jobs could be created by a proposed new *Oxford United* stadium, the club have said.

The League One outfit have played at the Kassam Stadium since 2001 but do not own the ground. Their lease is set to expire in 2026.

They have approached Oxfordshire County Council to use land at Stratfield Brake for a new 18,000-capacity ground.

Council papers show the plan includes a hotel and shops, along with conference, training and community facilities.

The site, near Kidlington, is home to a number of community sports teams including Kidlington Cricket Club, the Gosford All Blacks rugby team and youth football teams.

It sits within the Oxford greenbelt and the county council said any future building on the 18-hectare (45-acre) site would "need to maintain a green barrier" between Oxford and Kidlington.

The council said it recognises that any building on the greenbelt, within Cherwell District Council's boundaries, would be a "challenge in terms of national planning policy and political perception".

However, about 4,400 new homes will soon be built on the land around Kidlington, Begbroke, Yarnton and on the site of the North Oxford Golf Course after councils showed there was an exceptional need for new homes in and around Oxford.









Oxford United say new stadium would create hundreds of jobs


The League One team approach the county council to use the Stratfield Brake site near Kidlington.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1480897604129103875


----------



## RMB2007

*Plymouth Argyle*'s board of directors have approved expenditure for a programme of improvement works at Home Park.

Chief executive officer Andrew Parkinson said: "We are excited by the series of planned improvements at Home Park, and I am really looking forward to sharing what we have planned in the months ahead - as soon as the schedule of works is fully outlined.

"From small aesthetic changes to larger-scale improvements, we are fully committed to ensuring that the stadium is one that supporters are proud of, and offers the best possible experience for fans on a matchday, as well as for guests and clients using our excellent Mayflower Grandstand facilities.









Argyle planning series of Home Park stadium improvements


The League One club say they want to ensure the Green Army are offered the best possible experience on matchdays




www.plymouthherald.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

HOLMES Miller architects has announced it has submitted a planning application on behalf of the Rugby Football League (RFL) to Manchester City Council for its proposed new education and training facility.

Land off Grey Mare Lane in the Beswick area of the city is the proposed site for a facility that will be shared between Rugby League athletes, community players, coaches and match officials, and young people and adults from the local area.

The plans include a two-storey building and adjacent grass pitch, along with a small pitch-facing stand attached to the main building which would serve as an education and training base.









Holmes Miller submits plans for transformational rugby project | Project Scotland


HOLMES Miller architects has announced it has submitted a planning application on behalf of the Rugby Football League (RFL) to Manchester City Council for i ...




projectscot.com


----------



## RMB2007

Major redevelopment plans for *Weston-super-Mare Rugby Club* - including 182 flats and a health centre - have been submitted.

The new facilities will include a two-storey clubhouse, a catering standard kitchen, a 260-seat grandstand, a gym and changing rooms.









Major plans for Weston Rugby Club ground revealed - including 182 homes and health centre


Major redevelopment plans for Weston-super-Mare Rugby Club - including 182 flats and a health centre - have been submitted.




www.thewestonmercury.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Southend United*’s long-awaited new stadium has cleared one of its final major hurdles – but don’t expect spades in the ground just yet.

Secretary of State Michael Gove has now confirmed he will not call in the plans.

Carole Mulroney, councillor responsible environment, culture, tourism and planning, said the news was a vital step, whilst stressing there was still some way to go.

She said: “The legal agreements are to be concluded. Permission won’t be issued until that is finalised.

“They will have to submit detailed planning applications for certain aspects of the scheme so we shouldn’t expect spades in the ground just yet but it is good news.

It’s been a long time coming.”









New Blues stadium moves another step closer


Southend United’s long-awaited new stadium has cleared one of its final major hurdles – but don’t expect spades in the




www.yellowad.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

The controversial 3,200-home Swanpool development in Lincoln has won planning permission despite residents' fears of worsening traffic congestion and flooding.

The £500m project, that also includes a new *Lincoln City* FC stadium, a primary school, a hotel, bars and restaurants, commercial premises and a regional sport and leisure complex, was approved by councillors on January 12.









3,200 home Swanpool development approved despite objections


The £500m Western Growth Corridor scheme will also include a new Lincoln City FC stadium




www.lincolnshirelive.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Professional rugby league football club, *Sheffield Eagles*, has signed a five-year agreement to play all home game fixtures at the Community Stadium at Sheffield Olympic Legacy Park from the start of this season.

Stadium owner, Scarborough Group International (SGI), confirmed the five-year partnership with Sheffield Eagles that will see the Betfred Championship team play home games at Sheffield Olympic Legacy Park, with the fixture for the first game at the Community Stadium scheduled for Friday 15 April 2022 at 3pm.

Due to feature a three-storey, covered grandstand with initial seating for 758 spectators and total capacity for up to 3,900, alongside 23,000 sq ft of commercial space and ancillary facilities, the Community Stadium is currently under construction and is due to be completed in March 2022.









The Eagles are landing at Sheffield Olympic Legacy Park | TheBusinessDesk.com


Club signs five-year fixtures agreement with stadium owner



www.thebusinessdesk.com


----------



## coys500

RMB how do you find all this stuff. Great work


----------



## Ramanaramana

coys500 said:


> RMB how do you find all this stuff. Great work


I don't know what he does personally, but one way is to go to Google and type 'stadium' in the search bar. Then click on the News tab. Then Tools. Then select Last 24 hours.

That's an easy way of finding articles that mention stadiums for the past day, or whatever timeframe you need as you can tailor it. You can obviously get more specific if you want to refine it to just football or in this case rugby league stadiums.


----------



## Rugster

the roof is on at Sheffield Eagles new stadium.


----------



## RMB2007

Plans for a 3,600-seater arena, a hotel, car park and homes are a "once in a generation opportunity" for a city, a council says.

The development, named Etruscan Square, is proposed for the centre of Hanley in Stoke-on-Trent.

The scheme has been backed with £20m from the government's Levelling Up Fund.

Planning applications are due to be submitted before the end of March, with work beginning this summer if approved.









Stoke-on-Trent city centre's 'once in a generation' revamp


The Etruscan Square scheme proposes an arena, homes and a hotel for Hanley, Stoke-on-Trent.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Oxford United*

This afternoon, Oxfordshire County Council’s cabinet decided to launch a four-week consultation process on the U's proposal to lease the land, south of Kidlington.

This will run from January 25 until February 21, with cabinet recommended to make a decision at their meeting on March 15.

Council officers had recommended that cabinet members approve the proposal to lease the land, which would have allowed the club to enter into negotiations over the site.









Council defers decision on Oxford United's preferred stadium site


OXFORD United have hit the first hurdle in their search for a new stadium after councillors agreed to defer a decision on the club’s plans for…




www.oxfordmail.co.uk


----------



## Eurostallion1

RMB2007 said:


> *Oxford United*
> 
> This afternoon, Oxfordshire County Council’s cabinet decided to launch a four-week consultation process on the U's proposal to lease the land, south of Kidlington.
> 
> This will run from January 25 until February 21, with cabinet recommended to make a decision at their meeting on March 15.
> 
> Council officers had recommended that cabinet members approve the proposal to lease the land, which would have allowed the club to enter into negotiations over the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Council defers decision on Oxford United's preferred stadium site
> 
> 
> OXFORD United have hit the first hurdle in their search for a new stadium after councillors agreed to defer a decision on the club’s plans for…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oxfordmail.co.uk


Sounds like this new stadium plan is a ruse by Oxford United to get a better deal on the Kassam or possibly buy it. 

I can’t see the NIMBYs of Oxfordshire ever allowing this new stadium.


----------



## RMB2007

Firoz Kassam has proved to be a nightmare for Oxford United, he also owns all the stuff around the Kassam Stadium, so it makes more sense for Kassam to demo the stadium and redevelop the land. United want a new stadium, but also additional stuff (hotel, shops & arena) that they can generate extra revenue from.


----------



## coys500

RMB2007 said:


> Plans for a 3,600-seater arena, a hotel, car park and homes are a "once in a generation opportunity" for a city, a council says.
> 
> The development, named Etruscan Square, is proposed for the centre of Hanley in Stoke-on-Trent.
> 
> The scheme has been backed with £20m from the government's Levelling Up Fund.
> 
> Planning applications are due to be submitted before the end of March, with work beginning this summer if approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoke-on-Trent city centre's 'once in a generation' revamp
> 
> 
> The Etruscan Square scheme proposes an arena, homes and a hotel for Hanley, Stoke-on-Trent.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


That stadium looks bigger than 3.6k. I saw the picture first and thought wow who’s building a new indoor football stadium haha.


----------



## Eurostallion1

RMB2007 said:


> Plans for a significant development project around Millwall’s stadium look set to be approved by Lewisham Council this week.
> 
> Lewisham Council has signalled it will approve thousands of new homes, shops and an auditorium around Millwall’s Den at a planning committee meeting on Thursday.
> 
> A spokesperson for Millwall FC said: “Millwall Football Club welcomes the news that the initial planning application for the New Bermondsey redevelopment has been recommended for approval. This is a significant step forward for what is a much-needed regeneration.
> 
> “The club hopes that Lewisham Council can now hasten the finalisation of the lease for land around The Den so that Millwall can be at the heart of these endeavours as promised.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Area around the Den poised for massive development - Southwark News
> 
> 
> But Millwall still waiting on finalisation of lease for land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.southwarknews.co.uk


Let’s hope this helps turn the area around the New Den into more welcoming place than at present and this kills off any talk of the club needing to relocate to Kent.


----------



## coys500

Nice chance for Millwall to increase their catchment as well.


----------



## RMB2007

Millwall previously showed plans to expand their stadium with a phased redevelopment, but wanted a new lease from the council first. Phase one would likely be the redevelopment of the main stand:










Aerial of the completed stadium development:


















The Den Redevelopment


The phased redevelopment of Millwall FC's historic stadium, The Den, at the heart of a regenerative masterplan in New Bermondsey, London. The proposals under development include a strategy for incremental, phased expansion of the existing stadium, up to a total maximum capacity of 34,000 seats,…




www.afl-architects.com


----------



## RMB2007

Ecotricity - the world’s first green energy company, has today revealed revisited plans for its long-awaited Eco Park development - the new home for *Forest Green Rovers*, next to Junction 13 of the M5 motorway in Gloucestershire.

The revisited plan includes the all-wooden 5000 seat stadium for FGR - approved in December 2019 and the use of land on both sides of the A419 to include a green tech business park. The site will feature 38k sq metres of office space and 18k sq metres of industrial space, designed to host companies working in the zero carbon economy.

Ecotricity will also build a comprehensive new training facility at Eco Park for FGR - recognised by both the United Nations and FIFA as the world’s greenest football club. This would bring training back into the district for the first time since the club went professional – because of a lack of facilities in the area.

The new training complex will bring together the youth, academy, women’s and first team together, and has already secured the backing of Forest Green Rover’s partner, Candriam – the global leader in sustainable investing. 

Subject to planning approval, Ecotricity hopes to begin work on initial training facilities this spring.






Eco Park next stage plans revealed


Development would bring 5000+ green tech jobs and nature boost alongside world’s greenest stadium.




www.fgr.co.uk


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Going over old ground here, but it's absolutely ridiculous to build a 'sustainable' stadium that every supporter will be required to drive to. The nearby town of Stroud (population of over 30,000) lacks a halfway decent football team, and a lot of FGR's (admittedly small) fanbase lives there - but they'd rather build by the A419.


----------



## RMB2007

Final decision on County Ground sale set for March

It has been revealed a final decision regarding the sale of Swindon Town's County Ground is less than two months away.

The stadium, which has been the subject of widespread speculation over recent years, is currently owned by Swindon Borough Council.

However, the Council's Cabinet is set to meet, confirming whether the County Ground can be sold to a joint venture company of Swindon Town and the Swindon Town Supporters' Trust.









Final decision on County Ground sale set for March


It has been revealed a final decision regarding the sale of Swindon Town's...




planetradio.co.uk


----------



## Chloraflora

I'm super excited about these plans as a Millwall fan! Love the design of the arches and the like. Really hope it comes off 😊


----------



## RMB2007

Map showing what FGR are planning. 


















Eco Park Plans


This looks fantastic! I can not wait to see more. Any idea what the circular building is next to the stadium? (I realise this should be in the General Chat section but I think it deserves to be promoted on the First Team thread!) http://www.fgrfc.co.uk/ Pictures Below;




forum.fgr.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Temporarily Exiled said:


> Going over old ground here, but it's absolutely ridiculous to build a 'sustainable' stadium that every supporter will be required to drive to. The nearby town of Stroud (population of over 30,000) lacks a halfway decent football team, and a lot of FGR's (admittedly small) fanbase lives there - but they'd rather build by the A419.


Very difficult to build something like FGR are planning closer to the market town of Stroud, as Stroud is surrounded with lots of conservation/areas of outstanding natural beauty. Stadium location they've picked is one of the areas not covered by the above and is around 6 miles from Stroud. Many FGR supporters already travel a similar distance to Nailsworth.


----------



## coys500

Yeah it’s an odd location to pick. Ok it’s by a Motorway exit but it’s further from Stroud. Tbh there’s no league team in Gloucestershire or in the south part of any the counties above. Actually moving closer to Gloucester might have been wiser. And how are they getting away with a wood stadium after Bradford fire. Surly there’s another less flammable eco material, although it’s probably gonna look amazing.


----------



## SteveCourty

My mate loves it, he only lives up the road in frampton so this is much closer for him. There’s loads of places around there though and take catchment from a lot more places, Stroud would have been difficult to build in due to planning issues with protected areas. 

It’ll be good to see them train locally as they currently train in my town Chippenham


----------



## RMB2007

Location is the closet they can get to Stroud as most of the land around Stroud is protected from development. Stadium will be engineered wood (glulam), so very different to the wood that was used to build Bradford's stand.

Glulam was also used to build Dover Athletic's recent stand, and new football stands in Langford, Canada.


----------



## Chloraflora

coys500 said:


> Yeah it’s an odd location to pick. Ok it’s by a Motorway exit but it’s further from Stroud. Tbh there’s no league team in Gloucestershire or in the south part of any the counties above. Actually moving closer to Gloucester might have been wiser. And how are they getting away with a wood stadium after Bradford fire. Surly there’s another less flammable eco material, although it’s probably gonna look amazing.


Cheltenham Town..?


----------



## HuggyEdgar

Regarding FGR.. It's a 5,000-seater stadium for a team cruising into League One. There'll be plenty of teams taking up a significant percentage of that capacity. League One feels like a bit of a ceiling for them.. perhaps at a stretch.

No doubt it's an exciting project on paper.. but I'm not sure there is interest locally to sustain it once the excitement has died down. As an example.. since the plans were announced there have been just 38 replies to the thread on their forum. It's hardly tickling the taste buds beyond a bit of mild interest on local radio. The New Lawn land will be worth a few quid too - Makes you think wonder. Once Dale Vince has his legacy.. what then? I speak as someone keen for sustainability to be at the forefront of our minds.

The new location isn't too far from the southern suburbs of Gloucester which they may be able to tap into. But it's going to be a tough ask getting people to hop onto the motorway every other Saturday for a home game.

Cards on the table; I am a Gloucester City supporter. We returned to the city recently after 13 years away. Our new stadium is basic but it's ours and the pre and post-match offerings are superb. The less said about our performances on the pitch this season the better! Quietly relieved Dale Vince is pushing for this at junction 13 - doesn't feel like too much of a threat.


----------



## RMB2007

*Cambridge City*

Late February will see Stadium Solutions on site once again as the steel frame for the main stand starts to be erected.









News | Cambridge City Football Club


All the latest news and views from Cambridge City FC




www.cambridgecityfc.com





*Solihull Moors*

Talking of off-field topics, many of you will have read the recent local press coverage surrounding the stadium and its inclusion in the Solihull plan as ‘designated land for employment’.

The club is fully aware of this and sees it as a significant potential opportunity which we need to explore in detail.

The size of the prize is huge - a state of the art community stadium with accompanying general sport, education and community facilities, with excellent transport links which are befitting of the ambitions of the club and the investment made by shareholders over the past four years.

We are at the early stages of developing our own plan and will need to work closely with Solihull Council, Central Government, Sport England, and other key stakeholders to establish the best and most timely route forward.

Initial conversations have taken place with key local stakeholders such as our MP’s and councillors. All are both interested, supportive and keen to help explore the best options for the club.

The key issue is clarity and timing. We need, as soon as possible, to determine the direction of travel as the ‘possibility’ of moving is a blight on the continued investment in and development of the ARMCO Arena.

Rest assured, the Board will work tirelessly to ensure the best solution in the long-term sustainable interests of the club and the community.



https://www.solihullmoorsfc.co.uk/news/posts/chairmans-notes-vs-altrincham/


----------



## RMB2007

*Saracens *












https://twitter.com/sarriessupport


----------



## RMB2007

English Championship football club *Stoke City* has revealed plans for a five-year development programme at the bet365 Stadium.

A £4m (€4.8m/$5.4m) initial phase of the programme, which will also incorporate Stoke’s Clayton Wood training ground, will commence at the end of the current season and is scheduled for completion ahead of the 2022-23 campaign.

In the biggest project, the stadium’s Delilah’s Bar will undergo a complete transformation into a sports bar on the lower floor, complete with a new lay-out, the installation of large screen TVs, new toilet facilities and enhanced bar and catering facilities.

The club said the upper level will also be refurbished with “more of a function suite feel”. Both facilities will also be available for events and functions on non-match days. The existing kitchen on the ground level will be upgraded and a new kitchen will be installed on the upper level.

In addition, more than 8,400 new seats will be installed in the Franklyn Stand, bringing the seating in line with the rest of the stadium which was upgraded over the course of 2016 and 2017, whilst the concourses in the Tile Mountain and South Stands will be upgraded with new washroom facilities replacing those installed when the 30,000-seat stadium was built in 1997.

Various facilities in the West Stand will be refurbished and upgraded as part of this year’s programme. Meanwhile, the Chairman’s Suite and Boardroom, which are currently two separate rooms next to each other, will be converted into one room that can accommodate 60 guests. Stoke said the new facility will “bear all the hallmarks” of the most prestigious venue in the stadium.









Stoke’s bet365 Stadium set for renovations


English Championship football club Stoke City has revealed plans for a five-year development programme at the bet365 Stadium. A £4m...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489639833400225792


----------



## RMB2007

*Sheffield Eagles*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488274549775167489


----------



## RMB2007

*Castleford Tigers* are confident they will soon be able to start the redevelopment of Wheldon Road, with further details of the project revealed.

The Tigers indicated in November that they intend to stay at their current home instead of moving to a proposed new stadium near Junction 32 of the M62.

Plans to revamp Wheldon Road include building a new main stand. Castleford managing director Mark Grattan has put the cost of the project at between £8 million and £10 miliion.

Wakefield Council’s Rugby League Resilience Fund will provide £2 million and for the remainder, the club is in discussions with the owners of the Axiom site at Junction 32 on additional plans to generate extra funding.

The club hopes to secure a new Section 106 agreement at Axiom, changing the purpose from retail use to warehousing, which would provide the funds required.

Initial plans for the redevelopment are “virtually done”, according to Grattan, and images should soon be available for supporters to see the future layout of the stadium.

Detailed planning should then begin early this summer, and once work starts, the expected timescale is around 18 months.

The headline work is the replacement of the main stand with a new construction, which will run the length of the pitch, while there will be extra hospitality boxes and automated turnstiles.

The new main stand would contain a banqueting suite, which could provide an extra £1 million a year in revenue, while further income will also come from more than doubling the number of hospitality spaces to 400-plus.

While work takes place, there will be temporary seating and changing rooms, and overall spectator capacity will be reduced.









Castleford Tigers close in on stadium redevelopment as fresh details revealed


Castleford are confident they will soon be able to start the redevelopment of Wheldon Road, with further details of the project revealed. The Tigers indicated in November that they intend to stay a…




www.totalrl.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Doncaster Knights* will not be promoted to the Premiership even if they win the Championship.

Knights and title rivals *Ealing Trailfinders* have both failed to meet the minimum standards criteria for promotion, the RFU announced on Tuesday.

Knights failed to meet the criteria that a stadium must hold a minimum of 10,001 fans – their Castle Park home has a capacity of 5,183 with 1,926 seats.

Both clubs proposed to seek planning permission to expand their facilities but have not secured formal planning permission.

Neither club proposed a ground-share in their application, the RFU said in a statement.

The RFU has told Doncaster and Ealing they can appeal the decision through an independent arbitration process.

The governing body also say they will work with the clubs to support the development of their plans to meet the necessary criteria for future promotion.









Doncaster Knights fail to meet criteria for promotion to Premiership


Doncaster Knights will not be promoted to the Premiership even if they win the Championship.




www.doncasterfreepress.co.uk


----------



## Rugster

RMB2007 said:


> *Doncaster Knights* will not be promoted to the Premiership even if they win the Championship.
> 
> Knights and title rivals *Ealing Trailfinders* have both failed to meet the minimum standards criteria for promotion, the RFU announced on Tuesday.
> 
> Knights failed to meet the criteria that a stadium must hold a minimum of 10,001 fans – their Castle Park home has a capacity of 5,183 with 1,926 seats.
> 
> Both clubs proposed to seek planning permission to expand their facilities but have not secured formal planning permission.
> 
> Neither club proposed a ground-share in their application, the RFU said in a statement.
> 
> The RFU has told Doncaster and Ealing they can appeal the decision through an independent arbitration process.
> 
> The governing body also say they will work with the clubs to support the development of their plans to meet the necessary criteria for future promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doncaster Knights fail to meet criteria for promotion to Premiership
> 
> 
> Doncaster Knights will not be promoted to the Premiership even if they win the Championship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.doncasterfreepress.co.uk


I’m not sure why they can’t play at the keepmoat stadium whilst their ground is developed - I think it holds 15k - seems a strange set of decisions and circumstances


----------



## SteveCourty

Rugster said:


> I’m not sure why they can’t play at the keepmoat stadium whilst their ground is developed - I think it holds 15k - seems a strange set of decisions and circumstances


I was thinking this as I read it


----------



## RMB2007

Doncaster Knights has announced it will appeal a decision that means it, and fellow English Championship rugby union club Ealing Trailfinders, will not be eligible for promotion to the Premiership due to their stadium standards.









Doncaster Knights to appeal as Premiership promotion hopes ended


Doncaster Knights has announced it will appeal a decision that means it, and fellow English Championship rugby union club Ealing...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## RMB2007

£23 million Workington stadium and sports village to go ahead









£23 million investment set to bring stadium and sports village to town


Workington could soon start to benefit from £23.1m in investment- with plans for a new stadium and the development of the Port of Workington.




www.newsandstar.co.uk


----------



## Urmstoniain

Forgive me, but it's Friday afternoon and I've been thinking....

Of the twenty current Premier League clubs, I can only think of three who aren't either in a new(ish) stadium already or who aren't on the front foot in terms of planning/construction.


ArsenalNew stadium and undertaking developmentsAston VillaLots of talk about plansBrentfordNew stadiumBrighton and Hove AlbionNew stadium*Burnley*Only very vague (and not recent) talk of plans - We want to make more out of Turf Moor, says new Burnley chairman Alan PaceChelseaObviously, in a state of limbo, but you can't say the club hasn't been looking to develop the stadiumCrystal PalaceDevelopments planned, albeit dragging on - Palace’s Selhurst Park revamp facing further delays - The Stadium BusinessEvertonNew stadium being builtLeeds UnitedDevelopment plans - albeit on hold? Angus Kinnear provides Elland Road update as 60,000 expansion plans laid outLeicester CityDevelopments going through planningLiverpoolDevelopments in progressManchester CityNew-ish and recently developed stadium with more seats than required*Manchester United*Rumoured to be at B&Q looking at tins of paintNewcastle UnitedPreparing plans for a gold-plated 200,000 seat SJP with monorail*Norwich City*Land purchased a while ago, but no plans - Norwich explores expansion after land purchase - The Stadium BusinessSouthamptonNew-ish stadiumTottenham HotspurNew stadiumWatfordFair bit of discussion about re-located or developing Vicarage RoadWest Ham UnitedNew and re-modelled stadiumWolverhampton WanderersClub and local authority 'in discussions' regarding expansion

Is that an accurate summary of where we are?


----------



## madannie

RMB2007 said:


> £23 million Workington stadium and sports village to go ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £23 million investment set to bring stadium and sports village to town
> 
> 
> Workington could soon start to benefit from £23.1m in investment- with plans for a new stadium and the development of the Port of Workington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsandstar.co.uk


The Stadium is not going to cost £23 million (hopefully).

The £23 million figure is the total amount possibly awarded to Allerdale Council for 5 projects, of which the stadium is one. The projected cost of the stadium project work is £6.55 million, of which £5.4 million is from that £23 million, £1 million is from Allerdale Council and £0.15 million is from the Football Stadium Improvement Fund.

The News & Star is actually reporting that Allerdale Council has agreed on the business cases for the projects to be forwarded to the govenment. Whether they are actually given the go-ahead depends on government approval. Hopefully as the detailed cases have been requested by the government then approval is likely, but anything is possible with this government 🤞

All the figures can be found at https://democracy.allerdale.gov.uk/documents/s128852/APPENDIX 5 - REDACTED.pdf


----------



## Juanpabloangel

Urmstoniain said:


> Forgive me, but it's Friday afternoon and I've been thinking....
> 
> Of the twenty current Premier League clubs, I can only think of three who aren't either in a new(ish) stadium already or who aren't on the front foot in terms of planning/construction.
> 
> 
> ArsenalNew stadium and undertaking developmentsAston VillaLots of talk about plansBrentfordNew stadiumBrighton and Hove AlbionNew stadium*Burnley*Only very vague (and not recent) talk of plans - We want to make more out of Turf Moor, says new Burnley chairman Alan PaceChelseaObviously, in a state of limbo, but you can't say the club hasn't been looking to develop the stadiumCrystal PalaceDevelopments planned, albeit dragging on - Palace’s Selhurst Park revamp facing further delays - The Stadium BusinessEvertonNew stadium being builtLeeds UnitedDevelopment plans - albeit on hold? Angus Kinnear provides Elland Road update as 60,000 expansion plans laid outLeicester CityDevelopments going through planningLiverpoolDevelopments in progressManchester CityNew-ish and recently developed stadium with more seats than required*Manchester United*Rumoured to be at B&Q looking at tins of paintNewcastle UnitedPreparing plans for a gold-plated 200,000 seat SJP with monorail*Norwich City*Land purchased a while ago, but no plans - Norwich explores expansion after land purchase - The Stadium BusinessSouthamptonNew-ish stadiumTottenham HotspurNew stadiumWatfordFair bit of discussion about re-located or developing Vicarage RoadWest Ham UnitedNew and re-modelled stadiumWolverhampton WanderersClub and local authority 'in discussions' regarding expansion
> 
> Is that an accurate summary of where we are?


Pretty sure Newcastle are going diamond encrusted, and heating the stands to 28c so the new owners feel at home.


----------



## coys500

Urmstoniain said:


> Forgive me, but it's Friday afternoon and I've been thinking....
> 
> Of the twenty current Premier League clubs, I can only think of three who aren't either in a new(ish) stadium already or who aren't on the front foot in terms of planning/construction.
> 
> 
> ArsenalNew stadium and undertaking developmentsAston VillaLots of talk about plansBrentfordNew stadiumBrighton and Hove AlbionNew stadium*Burnley*Only very vague (and not recent) talk of plans - We want to make more out of Turf Moor, says new Burnley chairman Alan PaceChelseaObviously, in a state of limbo, but you can't say the club hasn't been looking to develop the stadiumCrystal PalaceDevelopments planned, albeit dragging on - Palace’s Selhurst Park revamp facing further delays - The Stadium BusinessEvertonNew stadium being builtLeeds UnitedDevelopment plans - albeit on hold? Angus Kinnear provides Elland Road update as 60,000 expansion plans laid outLeicester CityDevelopments going through planningLiverpoolDevelopments in progressManchester CityNew-ish and recently developed stadium with more seats than required*Manchester United*Rumoured to be at B&Q looking at tins of paintNewcastle UnitedPreparing plans for a gold-plated 200,000 seat SJP with monorail*Norwich City*Land purchased a while ago, but no plans - Norwich explores expansion after land purchase - The Stadium BusinessSouthamptonNew-ish stadiumTottenham HotspurNew stadiumWatfordFair bit of discussion about re-located or developing Vicarage RoadWest Ham UnitedNew and re-modelled stadiumWolverhampton WanderersClub and local authority 'in discussions' regarding expansion
> 
> Is that an accurate summary of where we are?


Obviously it depends how you judge the “ best “ sports league in the world and what criteria you use. But would be hard to debate against the PL being just that. Imo stadium are well below par compared to NFL and even Bundesliga. Just look at the “ big 6 “;

City - Ok I guess but considering their status now it’s just a bit meh
Liverpool- I get the heritage but even with new stand it just looks dated, a club of their magnitude could have built something new and really special. I know the Liverpool fans on here will argue this to the hilt but I think most neutrals will agree. Liverpool are a club that should be doing something that makes you wow and let’s be honest they’ve done it on the cheap.
Chelsea- No comment 
United- Needs a total revamp, should be looking at Bernabeau level project 
Arsenal- I mean it’s ok but already looking a bit dated.
Spurs- Yes I’m bias but this is the standard big PL clubs should be looking at.


----------



## RMB2007

Other clubs are unlikely to do what Spurs did as they don't want that kind of debt. That's why we'll continue to see more Liverpool type developments with other clubs.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

RMB2007 said:


> Other clubs are unlikely to do what Spurs did as they don't want that kind of debt. That's why we'll continue to see more Liverpool type developments with other clubs.


Many other clubs also face a web of issues not experienced by US sports teams. While it's not uncommon for franchises to move from one part of the country to another, top football clubs in England seem more reticent of leaving even the part of the town their club has called home for decades (in the case of Burnley, 139 years). However, many of these sites are quite hemmed in (my own club, Exeter City, is a good example of this), and even purchasing the surrounding properties may not be sufficient as those properties may be listed (Newcastle has this issue).

As most top clubs want to remain a part of their town or city, a development miles outside isn't seen as attractive. This means the concerns of residents also need to be considered. I remember reading that Arsenal faced numberous issues when building their relatively modern stadium, despite being able to purchase the land. These related to the overall capacity and the height of the stadium itself, and resulted in perhaps a safer design than may have otherwise been achievable.

I know that none of this is new to you, RMB. This is much more for posters from outside the UK or without experience of the UK's sporting culture.


----------



## Warewolf-of-London

Barnet FC

Terrace now removed.


----------



## Rugster

Sheffield Eagles progress


----------



## RMB2007

_*Cambridge United* has agreed a deal to purchase the freehold of the Abbey Stadium. Majority Owner Paul Barry has written the following letter to supporters._









Letter from Paul Barry on the future of the Abbey Stadium


Letter from Paul Barry, Majority Owner of Cambridge United Football Club...




www.cambridge-united.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

_*Oxford United* are delighted that officers are recommending that Oxfordshire County Council Cabinet authorise permission to negotiate an In Principle Agree with the club at their meeting on the 15th March.

We strongly believe that our aspirations for the site can not only meet, but significantly exceed the priorities of Oxfordshire’s Fair Deal Alliance and this decision will form an important first step in securing the future of a much loved community asset, one that is anchored in the heart of Oxfordshire’s sporting and cultural legacy.

Whilst support amongst the fanbase could be argued to be expected, it is worth noting that over a third of residents directly local to the proposed site who participated in the consultation also expressed their support._









New Stadium Update


Oxford United are delighted that officers are recommending that Oxfordshire County Council Cabinet authorise permission to negotiate an In Principle Agree with the club at their meeting on the 15th March.




www.oufc.co.uk


----------



## Kaijday

Best news for us as a club. A new ground has always been a nice to have, but redeveloping The Abbey was always the option fans preferred.



RMB2007 said:


> _*Cambridge United* has agreed a deal to purchase the freehold of the Abbey Stadium. Majority Owner Paul Barry has written the following letter to supporters._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letter from Paul Barry on the future of the Abbey Stadium
> 
> 
> Letter from Paul Barry, Majority Owner of Cambridge United Football Club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cambridge-united.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Swindon Town Football Club*_ is planning to purchase its County Ground home for £2.3m in a joint venture with a supporters group.

The ground is currently owned by Swindon Borough Council and the authority's cabinet will meet on 16 March to make decision on the sale.

The County Ground Stadium Custodians Trust aims to carry out a number of improvements if it is successful.

It plans to redevelop the stadium and add a conference centre and hotel._









Swindon Town Football Club plan to buy County Ground for £2.3m


The club is set to purchase the ground from the council in a joint venture with a supporters group.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

THE County Ground is set to undergo a £22.5 million transformation if a deal can be struck between *Swindon Town* and the council next week.

The club's masterplan would see £20m ploughed into a four to five year project to build a new Town End, conference centre and hotel, starting in 2026/27.

In the more immediate term £1m will be spent on redeveloping the Stratton Bank open end over the course of 24 months. Between 2024 and 2027 corporate boxes will be added to the Don Rogers Stand in a project costing £1.5m.

The details were revealed in Swindon Borough Council document ahead of a cabinet meeting next meeting.









Town reveal plan for £22.5m transformation of County Ground


The club is bidding to buy the ground from Swindon Borough Council for £2.3m.




www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk


----------



## BhamJim

RMB2007 said:


> Between 2024 and 2027 corporate boxes will be added to the Don Rogers Stand in a project costing £1.5m.


Crikey!!! I thought demand for corporate facilities was high at the Villa!


----------



## flierfy

coys500 said:


> Obviously it depends how you judge the “ best “ sports league in the world and what criteria you use. But would be hard to debate against the PL being just that. Imo stadium are well below par compared to NFL and even Bundesliga. Just look at the “ big 6 “;
> 
> City - Ok I guess but considering their status now it’s just a bit meh
> Liverpool- I get the heritage but even with new stand it just looks dated, a club of their magnitude could have built something new and really special. I know the Liverpool fans on here will argue this to the hilt but I think most neutrals will agree. Liverpool are a club that should be doing something that makes you wow and let’s be honest they’ve done it on the cheap.
> Chelsea- No comment
> United- Needs a total revamp, should be looking at Bernabeau level project
> Arsenal- I mean it’s ok but already looking a bit dated.
> Spurs- Yes I’m bias but this is the standard big PL clubs should be looking at.


I beg to differ. The Prem is second to none when it comes to stadiums. Premier league grounds might be a tad smaller than those in the Bundesliga but they are much much nicer and certainly more functional.
And don't get me started on NFL stadiums. The majority of which are vast open bowls located in gigantic car parks in the middle of nowhere. The number of uncovered seats in the Prem on the other hand is probably single-digit these days. And all of the stadiums are within walking distance from at least one railway station.


----------



## RMB2007

*Ipswich Town* have submitted plans to redevelop parts of the Portman Road Stadium, bringing the ground up to the "level required by Premier League clubs".

In the design and access statement submitted to the council, plans to cut out a corner of the stadium and reinforce the edges of the stands with new reinforced concrete walls were laid out. 

This is being done to allow large vehicle access in order to replace the existing pitch with a new, sand-based 'Desso' pitch featuring under-soil heating.

Planners note this will also help support the stadium's use as a concert venue in future off-seasons. 

In addition to this, the club plans to alter the home and away dugouts and install a new big screen, supported by steel framework painted white to match the south stand, on the south side of the ground.









Plans to take Portman Road to 'level required by Premier League' revealed


Ipswich Town have submitted plans to redevelop parts of the Portman Road Stadium, bringing the ground up to the "level required by Premier…




www.eadt.co.uk


----------



## Pat Mustard

flierfy said:


> I beg to differ. The Prem is second to none when it comes to stadiums. Premier league grounds might be a tad smaller than those in the Bundesliga but they are much much nicer and certainly more functional.
> And don't get me started on NFL stadiums. The majority of which are vast open bowls located in gigantic car parks in the middle of nowhere. The number of uncovered seats in the Prem on the other hand is probably single-digit these days. And all of the stadiums are within walking distance from at least one railway station.


The other thing with England is the sheer number of high quality stadia through the leagues. With one or two exceptions, most clubs in the Championship have grounds that would easily be at home in the Premier League, in League 1 there are grounds that have hosted internationals, and even in League 2 and the National League (the fifth tier of football) there are all-seater stadiums that hold over 20k people.


----------



## Ramanaramana

Many clubs in lower divisions have first division level stadiums because a good number of them have been first division clubs in the past, and will be again in the future. It is mental that Sunderland, Portsmouth, Charlton, Bolton, Wednesday and Ipswich are all in the third division.

They are mostly functional stadiums though. Good for football but hardly what you’d call works of art.

I wouldn’t compare it to the NFL for many reasons. 

One, they’re different sports with different needs. The jumbotrons and lack of roofs I’d never want to see at football grounds. 

Two, a city like Derby with a few hundred thousand people is never going to give 500m to the team to build a new arthouse stadium. What’s Derby going to do, move to Nottingham? A city like Los Angeles though, which didn’t have a team and has 12 million people, it’s much easier to justify spending loads of money. 

But if we’re being fair and judging them as stadiums rather than just football stadiums, then the NFL beats it. I wouldn’t expect any less from a country 5 times the size of UK where the smallest cities in their leagues are as big as Greater Manchester for the most part.


----------



## RMB2007

Most NFL stadiums receive massive financing from taxpayers, same with many stadiums in Europe, whilst stadiums in the UK are generally financed by clubs. So it's understandable why so many stadiums here are built purely for function, as that's all the budget allows. That's also why clubs tend to expand an existing stadium, rather than a complete new build.


----------



## Ramanaramana

Agree with that, and it’s why PL stadiums will never be the best in the world in stadiums….and in the long run even the best football stadiums. China will probably have a better set of football stadiums in 10-15 years. As ridiculous as it sounds now, Major League Soccer could too in 30 years time. They are already spending in the $300 million range on stadiums when 15 years ago the Toronto stadium went for something closer to $50m.

Big economies, big scale, both China and US have over 30 cities over a million people. England has physical limitations, so it’s over-performing on all fronts. Even Bundesliga which was compared here has an extra 25 million people to work with over England, in addition to standing areas massively boosting stadium capacities, and being awarded a World Cup which boosted stadium spending.

On a sidenote, if we’re bringing US stadiums into the mix, it’s fairer to compare them to Europe as a whole in a UCL v NFL way rather than specific leagues, as those two are more comparable.

England beats Texas and California handily on stadiums, which combined have a similar population to England. That’s not a fair comparison as those states only have a few professional teams, but it’s also unfair to compare a continent to an island. Better to just compare US stadiums to European ones, and that argument is a different one altogether.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502211476362170371


----------



## flierfy

The financial support of the taxpayers rarely lead to better stadiums though. The NFL is no exception of this rule. In fact the ever decreasing lifespans of stadiums in this league makes one questioning the quality of these structures.


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> THE County Ground is set to undergo a £22.5 million transformation if a deal can be struck between *Swindon Town* and the council next week.
> 
> The club's masterplan would see £20m ploughed into a four to five year project to build a new Town End, conference centre and hotel, starting in 2026/27.
> 
> In the more immediate term £1m will be spent on redeveloping the Stratton Bank open end over the course of 24 months. Between 2024 and 2027 corporate boxes will be added to the Don Rogers Stand in a project costing £1.5m.
> 
> The details were revealed in Swindon Borough Council document ahead of a cabinet meeting next meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Town reveal plan for £22.5m transformation of County Ground
> 
> 
> The club is bidding to buy the ground from Swindon Borough Council for £2.3m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk


I can’t wait to see the plans and something actually happen. As a town fan of many years and a season ticket holder for quite a few seasons of those it’s a shame to see swindon playing in such a dump. Then again the whole town needs serious money pumping into it.


----------



## RMB2007

Further talks are to take place with *Oxford United* about leasing council land for a new stadium.

The League One club wants to build an 18,000-capacity sports complex on 

Oxfordshire County Council land at Stratfield Brake, near Kidlington.

At a cabinet meeting, the council agreed to proceed with discussions.









Oxford United: Council agrees to continue discussions about new stadium


Oxford United want to build a sports complex at Stratfield Brake, near Kidlington.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Contracts have been signed giving the green light for construction work to commence on a new £45.8m (€54.5m/$59.9m) arena planned for the English city of Derby.

The terms have been agreed between Derby City Council, Leeds-based developers St James Securities and venue management and services company, ASM Global. In May, ASM further broadened its UK venue portfolio by being awarded a contract to manage and operate the new venue.

ASM has now entered into an unconditional agreement for lease with Derby City Council and St James Securities, which will allow construction work to proceed. ASM will work with St James Securities and the Council on the design development of the venue, located in Derby city centre.

The new 3,500-capacity entertainment and events venue forms phase two of the £200m Becketwell regeneration scheme, which is the most significant urban regeneration venture in the city for more than 30 years. Construction work is underway on phase one of the scheme, which includes 259 build to rent apartments.









Contracts signed for new Derby arena


Contracts have been signed giving the green light for construction work to commence on a new £45.8m (€54.5m/$59.9m) arena planned...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## RMB2007

Sheffield Eagles





















https://twitter.com/SheffieldEagles


----------



## RMB2007

A new 4,600 seater East Stand at *Blackpool FC*'s Bloomfield Road stadium is due to be in place by September 2025, according to council documents.

A timeline for development says it is hoped to have planning permission by October this year, with any outstanding sites needed for the land assembly secured by April 2024 through use of a compulsory purchase order.

The existing East Stand would be demolished in August 2024, with the new stand built by September 2025 including its own concourse.

It is also proposed to provide a new club shop, club bar and ticket office at the front of the North Stand as well as public realm to be completed by July 2025.









Details revealed of investment plans for Blackpool FC’s Bloomfield Road stadium


A new 4,600 seater East Stand at Blackpool FC's Bloomfield Road stadium is due to be in place by September 2025, according to council documents.




www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

“Politics are in play here”: *Hastings United* frustration at council for stadium delay









“Politics are in play here”: Hastings United frustration at council for stadium delay


Hastings United planning applications’ for The Pilot Field and their new stadium complex at Tilekiln will not be heard at the committee planning meeting set to take place on Wednesday, March 23.




www.sussexexpress.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504507316581945347


----------



## ChrisN11

It does look as if the new Hastings United stadium may involve cutting down a lot of trees? If this is indeed the case, then the club can't complain if the council are having second thoughts about it.


----------



## RMB2007

^^^

Site is cleared as there's already various pitches there.


----------



## slipperydog

English League One football club Oxford United can move to the pre-planning stage of efforts to develop a new 18,000-seat stadium, following the latest decision made by Oxfordshire County Council (OCC).

It was announced yesterday (Tuesday) that United’s proposal to lease land from OCC to develop the new stadium will be discussed by the club, County Council and other stakeholders based on objectives that have been guided by public feedback.









Council agrees to further talks on Oxford United stadium project


English League One football club Oxford United can move to the pre-planning stage of efforts to develop a new 18,000-seat...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## RMB2007

Council refuses to sell Tilekiln playing fields for new *Hastings United* football stadium

Hastings Borough Council has decided not to sell Tilekiln playing fields for a new Hastings United football stadium.









Council refuses to sell Tilekiln playing fields for new Hastings United football stadium


Hastings Borough Council has decided not to sell Tilekiln playing fields for a new Hastings United football stadium.




www.sussexexpress.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Cambridge City*

With ducting for drainage and utilities installed, the foundations and base of the new stadiums main stand were poured in sections over a period of weeks. With this now in place we are just a few weeks away from Stadium Solutions starting work to build the structure of the stand. 

Elsewhere on the site, fence posts have been installed around the perimeter of the site and, once tarmac is laid, the panels will be installed. The base for the turnstiles has been laid and further kerb stones have been laid to define certain areas of the site such as the memorial garden - a place for people to remember and reflect about those no longer with us. 

City Chairman, Kevin Satchell, said; “The better weather will help us no end as groundwork continues on the site. With each visit the site looks more and more like a football stadium that we will proudly call home in the near future.”

With delays caused by COVID and the availability of materials, the club have negotiated a rolling groundshare deal with Histon FC for the 2022/23 season should it be required. 

Ken Anderson, City Vice-Chairman, added; “We are grateful to Histon FC for agreeing to a groundshare for next season, should it be required. Whilst we hope not to have to use their facilities for much longer the club board felt it best to prepare for all eventualities - just in case.”









News | Cambridge City Football Club


All the latest news and views from Cambridge City FC




www.cambridgecityfc.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Hastings United* Football Club can confirm they have received confirmation from Hastings Borough Council that they no longer want to proceed with the redevelopment of Tilekiln Playing Fields for a multipurpose sporting facility complex, which would include a brand-new stadium.

Sadly, there seems to have been a change in mindset from the council on the project which disappointingly has led to the club wasting the last two years of planning at considerable cost.

We are aware a full statement will be released by the council today publicly.

The statement will include that Hastings Borough Council propose they would like to help Hastings United explore redevelopment of The Pilot Field.

We as a club are open to listen to the council’s proposals and look to hold a meeting with them immediately.









Tilekiln Development Plans Scrapped by Hastings Borough Council


Hastings United Football Club can confirm they have received confirmation from Hastings Borough Council that they no longer want to proceed with the redevelopment of Tilekiln Playing Fields for a multipurpose sporting facility complex, which




www.hastingsunited.com


----------



## RMB2007

Sandygate Road is also used to host cricket matches, whilst Maidenhead's ground has only ever hosted football matches.


----------



## flierfy

RMB2007 said:


> LAND at Braywick Park has been officially bought by *Maidenhead United FC* to build a new stadium.


This is terrible news. York Road is a fine ground just by the railway embankment and in close proximity of the town centre. Leaving this prime location for a car park by the motorway is a bad move.


----------



## Rugster

RMB2007 said:


> Sandygate Road is also used to host cricket matches, whilst Maidenhead's ground has only ever hosted football matches.


I re read the article and it wasnt clear that was the point they were making - Interesting York Road is the oldest ground used soley for football thats still in use if thats the point the paper was trying to make. Sandygate was used for cricket upto now - at the moment I think this is up in the air as someone was hit by a ball and they need to put huge nets up to stop the ball flying onto the road - Im not 100% sure of the background to that.
Its great to watch a game there if you get a chance - the pitch is on such a slope and you cant help but think about how long the ground has been used for football - since 1860, which pre dates York Road in Maidenhead by 11 years.


----------



## ChrisN11

Braywick Park is actually quite close to the current ground and less than ten minutes walk from the railway station. Personally, I'm hoping that the new stadium won't be built on the exact footprint of the athletics track, as that is where I saw Holyport FC play a Hellenic League match in 2004.(they have since moved to the other side of town)


----------



## RMB2007

THE leader of Basingstoke and Deane Borough Council has branded the news that permission has been granted for a care home and flats on the Camrose football ground as ‘a tragedy’.

As previously reported, permission has been granted for 85 dwellings and a 70-bedroom care home on the former home of Basingstoke Town Community Football Club after an inspector approved the developer's appeals.









‘A tragedy for democracy’: Council leader reacts to news that Camrose appeals have been granted


THE leader of Basingstoke and Deane Borough Council has branded the news that permission has been granted for a care home and flats on the Camrose…




www.basingstokegazette.co.uk


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

Stadium among levelling up applications | Business Cornwall

Hopefully S4C finally receives the funding to get it over the line. Local election results in Somerset may help the stadium partners, as local Conservative politicians may be spooked that they could lose their seats to the resurgent Lib Dems at the next election, should current trends continue. A new stadium that they can point to will go some way into showing that 'levelling up' isn't just for the north.


----------



## RMB2007

South Shields FC



























South Shields FC


South Shields FC. Отметки "Нравится": 26 017 · Обсуждают: 858. The official Facebook page of South Shields FC, members of The Pitching In Northern Premier League.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Light Tower

England yesterday was awarded the 2025 Rugby World Cup for Women.


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidenhead United*

Existing stadium (red) and proposed site for the new stadium (yellow):










Initial capacity of 5,300, with 2,000 seats:















Maidenhead United


The official website of Maidenhead United with news, fixtures, player profiles, match highlights and more!




www.pitchero.com


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

*Holker Street* (Barrow AFC)
Barrow AFC to embark on Holker Street expansion

Very light on detail. 1,000 additional seats must be installed by April (while maintaining an overall capacity of above 5,000) or Barrow AFC will be kicked out of the football league (again). Money's tight and building materials are expensive, so I'm not expecting much at all at this point.


----------



## RMB2007

Some of those really basic seated stands should be okay for Barrow, so like Bristol Rovers has.


----------



## RMB2007

Work is due to begin next month in readiness for development of a new sports village and the construction of the new East Stand at Blackpool Football Club.









Site to be cleared for Blackpool FC scheme including new stand


Work is due to begin next month in readiness for development of a new sports village and the construction of the new East Stand at Blackpool Football Club.




www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk


----------



## ChrisN11

Regarding Maidenhead, the yellow circle may be inaccurate, as the drawing beneath appears to suggest that the athletics track will remain where it currently is and the new stadium will be located immediately to the south of it, on the footprint of what (according to Acme Mapper) is the local rugby club's pitch.


----------



## RMB2007

New athletics track with 3g pitch will be built next to the new Maidenhead United stadium, with the new football stadium being located where the existing athletics track is.


----------



## ChrisN11

There isn't enough space to build a new athletics track to the north of the existing one. But I'm not saying that you are wrong. If you look at the curve of trees going around the recycling plant, it does seem that what may actually happen will be that there will be a slight shift north for the existing athletics track, with the north end of the new football stadium being built parallel with Kingswood Court.


----------



## RMB2007

Harrogate Town will spend £3.5 million on improving the EnviroVent Stadium, with a brand-new seated stand set to be erected.









Harrogate Town to invest £3.5 million in ground improvements and new ticketing system


Harrogate Town will spend £3.5 million on improving the EnviroVent Stadium, with a brand-new seated stand set to be erected.




www.harrogateadvertiser.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527524915389267969


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## coys500

RMB2007 said:


>


Cheers very interesting. Is any of that listed ? Can’t lie part of me is saying just knock it down


----------



## Rugster

coys500 said:


> Cheers very interesting. Is any of that listed ? Can’t lie part of me is saying just knock it down


Totally agree - so many obstructed views!!


----------



## coys500

Rugster said:


> Totally agree - so many obstructed views!!


The carpet bit was funny. Like it was some great discovery they were going to keep


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


>


I’m a plumber and this is the sort of job you hate, nothing is being done new it’s just covering over old stuff. Like when you rip out and you find someone’s tiled on tiles


----------



## Laurence2011

Had no idea Fratton Park was quite that old school  Have to agree, just knock a lot of it down surely?


----------



## RMB2007

Pompey's owners won't knock it down as they're unwilling to spend money on a new stand, hence the renovation.


----------



## Mondiniho

Feasibility study into development of a new stadium for Tranmere Rovers as part of the larger Wirral Waters development

15k with potential to go to 25k


View attachment Sports City Bidston Dock.pdf


----------



## RMB2007

Plans for a new home for Tranmere Rovers have moved a step closer after proposed crucial funding was accepted.

A feasibility study for the Sports City project on the former Bidston Dock will now go ahead after Wirral Council agreed to receive £100,000 from Liverpool City Region Combined Authority. The plans are said to be worth around £100m and the new stadium for the League Two side would act as a centrepiece.

Members were told by David Ball, assistant director for special projects at Wirral Council, the land at the former dock was the only area feasible for a project of this size and the study would be funded between the council and the combined authority. Mr Ball said at this stage, owing to the impact of coronavirus on the club, Tranmere Rovers were not able to contribute financially but would do so if the project went into full development.

Mr Ball said the ground would start out as a 15,000 seater with the potential to grow by another 10,000 should the club make the two-division leap to the Championship, where they were last seen in 2001. The assistant director said the club were “fully committed” to the project and should it go ahead, would sell their existing Prenton Park home to help fund the scheme.

It is thought that it could generate between £7-10m. Mr Ball added that the new ground would cost around £55m with the associated hotel and conferencing facilities priced at a further £27m.









Plans for new Tranmere Rovers ground move a step closer


Vital funding accepted for feasibility study into Sports City plans




www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## BeeGee

A hotel, conference centre and sports complex in a derelict windswept corner of Birkenhead with more weeds than people - it’s got success written all over it.


----------



## RMB2007

We are working through the planning conditions to enable commencement of the first phase of works comprising the new training ground pitches. Construction of the new stadium and new residential community will then follow.

Our target is to commence the 2024/25 season from the first phase of the new stadium at Fossetts comprising, initially, the south, east and west stands that will incorporate a range of corporate and entertainment space (see below).

Next week we will submitting a Scoping Opinion, ahead of a formal application, to refine the stadium design. We are seeking permission to amend the design to achieve the following:


Reduce the overall capacity of the seating bowl from 21,000 to 17,000
Amend the west stand to create our version of the “Kop End” with safe standing
Increase the commercial space throughout the first phase of the stadium (mainly in the south stand).
We hope that these refinements will lead to two principal benefits for the Club:


Enhanced revenue generating opportunities for the Club, both on matchdays and non-match days.
A much-improved supporter experience and better atmosphere.
Importantly, our architects, world renowned stadia architects Populous, have been instructed to maintain the architectural integrity that is currently proposed. 

A capacity of 17,000 is substantially more than Bournemouth and on par with Brentford, both teams have shown themselves to be well capable of competing towards the top end of the football pyramid. Our aim is to provide an infrastructure to enable us to emulate the success that teams such as these have had.









PROGRESS MADE TOWARDS NEW STADIUM DEVELOPMENT


Substantial progress has been made towards our goal to move to a new stadium where we can become a self-sustaining business, capable of competing through the leagues, something that is not possible at Roots Hall without further, unsustainable investment.




www.southendunited.co.uk


----------



## Mondiniho

BeeGee said:


> A hotel, conference centre and sports complex in a derelict windswept corner of Birkenhead with more weeds than people - it’s got success written all over it.


As you probably be aware this is part of the greater Wirral Waters development, which will have at least a 1000 more homes built in the coming years, so won’t feel so isolated.

Hotel will probably be focussed on the football tourist - there are already hundreds of Scandinavians who come to games at Tranmere - what could be easier watch a game at the Rovers and then a 15 min Cab/Train ride under the Mersey to/from Liverpool.

Hotel will also accommodate overseas teams and coaches who Tranmere already run a successful coaching course with at the nearby Solar Campus training facility.

Our Indonesian investors, amongst other areas, have interests in construction and are hotel operators

Fan Park currently planned to be built at Prenton Park is designed to be demountable; and relocated.

To be honest, most rovers fans - if we have to move - would prefer a move to a more central location to the town centre, for instance on the old Train Maintenance Unit on Mollington Street - but that isn’t an option. This land is earmarked for a 1000 homes to be built


----------



## BeeGee

One of the main reasons for Rovers 'success' and healthy support is their location. Prenton Park is just so accessible, I live in Higher Bebington' and even at my age can walk with my OH and be at the ground in half an hour and often do. The ground is in town, pubs, chippies, bus stops minutes away, TRFC are a local community club serving the whole of the Wirral. People drive ten minutes from all points, Ellesmere Port, Heswall, Holyoke, Wallasey, safely leave their cars in quiet residential streets a ten minute walk away it's friendly and it's civilised.
I understand the fine words and sentiments around redeveloping a derelict industrial area but who will walk there, jump a local bus, where are the local pubs, the chippies, the community? If this turn the club into just another out of touch sterile entity they lose their usp, might as well just jump in the car and continue to the tunnel and visit Bramley Moore or Anfield


----------



## DiogoBaptista

The Royal Oak
*HARWICH & PARKESTON








*



__ https://www.facebook.com/191516747564605/posts/5090907707625460


----------



## RMB2007

Wakefield Trinity get £8.8m cash injection to redevelop Belle Vue Stadium in bid to secure Super League status

Councillors have approved an £8.8m cash injection to allow Wakefield Trinity to redevelop their Belle Vue ground.

The money will make up around 80 per cent of the funding needed, with the rest coming from both the club and £2m from a rugby league resilience fund set up by Wakefield Council last November.










Wakefield Trinity get £8.8m cash injection to redevelop Belle Vue Stadium in bid to secure Super League status


Councillors have approved an £8.8m cash injection to allow Wakefield Trinity to redevelop their Belle Vue ground.




www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk


----------



## TommyWass

RMB2007 said:


> Wakefield Trinity get £8.8m cash injection to redevelop Belle Vue Stadium in bid to secure Super League status
> 
> Councillors have approved an £8.8m cash injection to allow Wakefield Trinity to redevelop their Belle Vue ground.
> 
> The money will make up around 80 per cent of the funding needed, with the rest coming from both the club and £2m from a rugby league resilience fund set up by Wakefield Council last November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wakefield Trinity get £8.8m cash injection to redevelop Belle Vue Stadium in bid to secure Super League status
> 
> 
> Councillors have approved an £8.8m cash injection to allow Wakefield Trinity to redevelop their Belle Vue ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk


This has been a long time coming and the new stand looks good, the only downside is that Belle Vue will have a 4G artificial pitch.


----------



## RMB2007

Portsmouth











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537345506648760325


----------



## RMB2007




----------



## RMB2007

Renovations at the bet365 Stadium continue to take place as the start of the 2022/23 season edges closer.

A series of supporting-facing areas at the ground are being transformed this summer at a cost in excess of £4million.

The refurbishment work is the first phase of a five-year development programme underpinned by investment from the Club’s owners.

The improvements include the installation of more than 8,400 new seats in the Franklyn Stand as well as a complete transformation of the Chairman’s Suite, Stanley Matthews Lounge, Players’ Lounge and Delilah’s Bar.

Meanwhile, supporters in the Tile Mountain and Caldwell Construction Stands will benefit from improved concourses.

As per previous years, the pitch at the stadium has also be renovated and will be ready for the start of the new campaign.









Stadium improvements continue


bet365 Stadium undergoing significant transformation




www.stokecityfc.com


----------



## RMB2007

POOLE Town’s new home may seem slightly familiar to Cherries fans, as the Dolphins’ plans for a new ground will be based on their Premier League neighbours’ Vitality Stadium.

Whilst the stadium will be by no means a carbon copy of Dean Court, it will be built in a similar style according to Poole Director, Andy Rossiter, eventually reaching a similar capacity of 12,000.

Plans have been drawn up for what is hoped to be the end of an arduous road for the nomadic Dolphins, who have not had a permanent home of their own since being turfed out of Poole Stadium 28 years ago

Rossiter also confirmed that once planning permission had been granted, the ground would be built in phases, starting with a main stand potentially housing NHS healthcare facilities, as well as rooms for educational and social purposes.

Speaking to the Daily Echo, Rossiter stated: “The new ground will be built similar to Dean Court, but in stages.

"It will be built in phases, as per requirements, depending on what league we’re in, and what investment is coming in.

“The ambition is to become a Football League club, so we need a ground suitable for that level.”

With the total cost of the project coming in at “around the £10 million mark”, the club have begun talk with numerous investors. Whilst talks with potential partners remained confidential, Rossiter did hint that the council could potentially help with funding.

“It is fair to say that one of those investors might be the council themselves. There is the opportunity for a community stadium with public healthcare facilities, learning classrooms and that sort of stuff.

“We’ll be driven by the council, what they feel their needs are, and what would benefit the people of Poole.”

Ultimately with all four stands constructed, capacity could reach between 10,000 and 12,000, depending on the level of investment – and the level of football Poole are playing at.









Poole Town outline ambitions with plans for ground 'similar' to Cherries' Vitality Stadium


POOLE Town’s new home may seem slightly familiar to Cherries fans, as the Dolphins’ plans for a new ground will be based on their Premier League…




www.bournemouthecho.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

^^^

We have identified a site after meetings over the last year or so.

We were due to meet a high-level delegation from BCP Council on the 8th of June 2022, to discuss an exciting community stadium at the heart of a larger educational and recreational facility for the benefit of the people of Poole. The meeting was delayed unfortunately but has been rearranged.

The meeting will now take place towards the end of August, and subject to there being no further delays in the meeting, we hope to submit a planning application shortly after that.

There will be further updates for our fans after the August meeting when we hope to show you the design and location of the new community stadium, which will we hope will be so much more than just a football stadium.



https://www.pooletownfc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

The Stadium For Cornwall project is most likely dead in the water after Cornwall Council leader Linda Taylor announced there was no money in the budget for it. The Stadium at Langarth, outside Truro, received planning approval years ago but has remained in limbo since and not a single brick has been laid down at the proposed site.









Council drops Stadium for Cornwall from government cash bid


It's been rumbling on for almost 10 years




www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> The Stadium For Cornwall project is most likely dead in the water after Cornwall Council leader Linda Taylor announced there was no money in the budget for it. The Stadium at Langarth, outside Truro, received planning approval years ago but has remained in limbo since and not a single brick has been laid down at the proposed site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Council drops Stadium for Cornwall from government cash bid
> 
> 
> It's been rumbling on for almost 10 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cornwalllive.com


Absolutely ridiculous with the money that must have been spent on this


----------



## CWells2000

RMB2007 said:


> The Stadium For Cornwall project is most likely dead in the water after Cornwall Council leader Linda Taylor announced there was no money in the budget for it. The Stadium at Langarth, outside Truro, received planning approval years ago but has remained in limbo since and not a single brick has been laid down at the proposed site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Council drops Stadium for Cornwall from government cash bid
> 
> 
> It's been rumbling on for almost 10 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cornwalllive.com


Pathetic decision. I wonder what the next steps are. Perhaps a smaller venue?


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541458808052006914


----------



## RMB2007

^^^





















https://twitter.com/cambridgecityfc


----------



## gavstar00

Great to see common sense has finally prevailed:

Safe standing areas can be introduced from 2022-23

*Safe standing areas can be introduced in Premier League & Championship from in 2022-23*


> Premier League and Championship clubs will be allowed to introduce safe standing areas from the start of the 2022-23 season.
> Five clubs - Chelsea, Manchester City, Manchester United, Tottenham Hotspur and Cardiff City - took part in a government-commissioned 'early adopters' pilot study during the second half of 2021-22.
> 
> Brentford, QPR and Wolves will be the next clubs to join them in offering licensed standing in designated seated areas for home and away fans.
> Other clubs are expected to follow suit during the new season.


Cue mass delusion in other threads now for 'mega kops'


----------



## SteveCourty

gavstar00 said:


> Great to see common sense has finally prevailed:
> 
> Safe standing areas can be introduced from 2022-23
> 
> *Safe standing areas can be introduced in Premier League & Championship from in 2022-23*
> 
> 
> Cue mass delusion in other threads now for 'mega kops'


I think the spurs south bank was planned for safe standing.

I’m guessing it’s still at a 1:1 ratio though


----------



## CWells2000

SteveCourty said:


> I think the spurs south bank was planned for safe standing.
> 
> I’m guessing it’s still at a 1:1 ratio though


Yeah its still 1:1, but certainly possible to go beyond that if the government wanted to.


----------



## Ramanaramana

An obligatory reminder that people were standing even without these 'safe' areas.

This will mostly help people who are annoyed by those who stand that get in their line of sight, and ease stewarding now that grounds will have dedicated standing areas.

I don't think it will markedly improve atmosphere, and with no capacity gain, hopefully it's just the first step towards the end goal of larger ratios.


----------



## coys500

Everyone at Spurs was standing anyway if you have a rail in front of you it kind of instantly gives you the green light. In a sense it’s just “ technically “ standing. It’s really not what standing in the true essence at football is about. It’s a bit like riding a bike with stabilisers.


----------



## Juanpabloangel

The 1-1 ratio could be changed to 1.5-1 or even 2-1 quite easily depending on the area. I guess it will take a while to see that it works and hopefully it will change up. We will certainly need some way of controlling those trying to encroach though, after the debacles at the end of the season.


----------



## RMB2007

I doubt many clubs will want to go beyond 1:1, as they'd then need to apply for planning consent to increase the capacity of their stadium, which then calls into question issues such as local transport. Other issues are the existing structures, with many requiring various changes like more exits, bigger concourses and various other things to comply with current UK safety regulations. Could easily cost clubs an absolute fortune.


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> I doubt many clubs will want to go beyond 1:1, as they'd then need to apply for planning consent to increase the capacity of their stadium, which then calls into question issues such as local transport. Other issues are the existing structures, with many requiring various changes like more exits, bigger concourses and various other things to comply with current UK safety regulations. Could easily cost clubs an absolute fortune.


If you are redeveloping a stand then it makes complete sense, if the kop is redone then even if the 2:1 1.5:1 isn’t in place I can see entrances etc being made to suit a larger capacity in preparation


----------



## RMB2007

For many clubs, dramatically increasing capacity via safe standing would still be difficult because local councils and residents would object without major transport improvements to the local area.


----------



## k5villan

SteveCourty said:


> If you are redeveloping a stand then it makes complete sense, if the kop is redone then even if the 2:1 1.5:1 isn’t in place I can see entrances etc being made to suit a larger capacity in preparation


Yep, completely understand it if they're putting safe standing in an existing stand but new stands like anfield and villa Park or new stadiums like spurs you'd like to think they future proofed it for 2:1 at least


----------



## Juanpabloangel

RMB2007 said:


> For many clubs, dramatically increasing capacity via safe standing would still be difficult because local councils and residents would object without major transport improvements to the local area.


True which is why the Villa are proposing paying to redevelop the train station!


----------



## RMB2007

Ebbsfleet United unveils plans for new 8,000-seater stadium and waterfront leisure and shopping destination in Northfleet

A football club has unveiled ambitious plans to erect a new 8,000-seater stadium at the heart of a waterfront leisure and shopping destination.

National League South outfit Ebbsfleet United wants to secure the club's future on the pitch while helping re-shape its largely industrial surroundings.

A planning application is expected to be lodged with Gravesham council by the end of the year.









Football club reveals huge waterfront stadium plans


A football club has announced plans for a new 8,000-seater stadium at the heart of a new harbourside destination featuring shops, offices and homes.




www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## Juanpabloangel

Such a large stadium for the level of football, astonishing. I guess there is an angle.


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> Ebbsfleet United unveils plans for new 8,000-seater stadium and waterfront leisure and shopping destination in Northfleet
> 
> A football club has unveiled ambitious plans to erect a new 8,000-seater stadium at the heart of a waterfront leisure and shopping destination.
> 
> National League South outfit Ebbsfleet United wants to secure the club's future on the pitch while helping re-shape its largely industrial surroundings.
> 
> A planning application is expected to be lodged with Gravesham council by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Football club reveals huge waterfront stadium plans
> 
> 
> A football club has announced plans for a new 8,000-seater stadium at the heart of a new harbourside destination featuring shops, offices and homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kentonline.co.uk


Seriously? This has the potential to bankrupt them, there’s no way they are averaging anywhere near that. Wasn’t it Darlington who did the same and it killed them


----------



## RMB2007

They plan to finance it by selling their existing stadium/land, something many clubs have done over the years in order to finance new builds. Combine that with various grants which they'll also be able to access, too.


----------



## coys500

A lot of these projects are community based and I’m sure the stadium would be used for a lot more than standard football. I also think I might be right in saying there’s no football league club in kent ? So there is potential for a club to grow.


----------



## Mondiniho

coys500 said:


> A lot of these projects are community based and I’m sure the stadium would be used for a lot more than standard football. I also think I might be right in saying there’s no football league club in kent ? So there is potential for a club to grow.


Except for Gillingham


----------



## RMB2007

Early plans are progressing for a vast new development in Northfleet covering industrial land beside the river Thames.

As part of plans 3,500-homes are being considered alongside a new stadium for Ebbsfleet FC with a capacity of 8,000.

Developer Landmarque have held early consultation and this week submitted an Environmental Impact Assessment to Dartford Council.









Catalyst for Crossrail Kent extension? Northfleet Harbourside plans in with 3,500 homes & new stadium - Murky Depths


A major new development has been submitted in Northfleet which would see up to 3,500 homes, hotel, offices and a new stadium for Ebbsfleet




www.fromthemurkydepths.co.uk


----------



## SteveCourty

RMB2007 said:


> Early plans are progressing for a vast new development in Northfleet covering industrial land beside the river Thames.
> 
> As part of plans 3,500-homes are being considered alongside a new stadium for Ebbsfleet FC with a capacity of 8,000.
> 
> Developer Landmarque have held early consultation and this week submitted an Environmental Impact Assessment to Dartford Council.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalyst for Crossrail Kent extension? Northfleet Harbourside plans in with 3,500 homes & new stadium - Murky Depths
> 
> 
> A major new development has been submitted in Northfleet which would see up to 3,500 homes, hotel, offices and a new stadium for Ebbsfleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fromthemurkydepths.co.uk


8k? That’s about 5x their average attendance isn’t it?


----------



## Juanpabloangel

What is the minimum level for entry to the football league, I think I had read it’s over 5k and honestly most non league clubs Who aspire to that level need to aim for the right capacity


----------



## Limericklad

Juanpabloangel said:


> What is the minimum level for entry to the football league, I think I had read it’s over 5k and honestly most non league clubs Who aspire to that level need to aim for the right capacity


4k with the ability to reach 5k which must include 500 seats with the ability to reach 1000 seats. By the end of the first season they must have the 5K with 1k seats capacity. If they stay in the EFL for three seasons then they need 5K with 2K seats by the end of that third season.

*





EFL Official Website - Appendix 1 - Membership Criteria (Regulation 8)
 






www.efl.com




*


----------



## RMB2007

Luton chief executive Gary Sweet has confirmed that the club are still ‘absolutely pressing forward’ with plans for their new ground at Power Court, despite trying to build a stadium in what is the ‘worst decade’ in which to do so.









Luton CEO confirms Town are 'pressing forward' with Power Court plans despite being in the 'worst decade' to build a new ground


Hatters hopeful of detailed application being made public in the Autumn




www.lutontoday.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

An aerial view of the construction of the new Cambridge City football ground.


----------



## RMB2007

*English League One football club Cambridge United has completed the purchase of Abbey Stadium from property developer, manager and investor Grosvenor.*

Paul Barry, majority owner of the club, said: “20 years ago Cambridge United had to sell the Abbey Stadium just to survive. It was a low point followed by tireless work from countless people to keep the club afloat whilst at the same time trying to find a new home elsewhere in the city.

“But deep down we always knew that, if we had the choice and the chance, we would want to stay at the Abbey with all its charm, memories and imperfections. Today I am proud to say that Cambridge United once again owns the Abbey Stadium.”

Following the completion of the deal, Barry said: “We all know that the ground requires significant modernisation and improvement. We will be looking at potential ways forward over the coming months but just to manage expectations, it will clearly take time and money.









Cambridge United completes purchase of Abbey Stadium


English League One football club Cambridge United has completed the purchase of Abbey Stadium from property developer, manager and investor...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## RMB2007

*Ebbsfleet United* fans give backing to new 8,000-seater stadium plans and waterfront leisure and shopping destination in Northfleet

A planning application is expected to be submitted on September 30 to be followed by a seven to eight month revision period.

Gravesham council is expected to take a decision on the application around May next year.









New stadium timeline as fans back 'exciting' plans


Supporters have backed a football club's ambitious plans to build a new multi-purpose ground at the heart of a waterfront leisure destination.




www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

*Maidenhead United*

_There is no doubt in my mind of the importance of the ground move to secure the long-term future of the club and our extensive community programmes. It was fantastic to discuss our plans for the new stadium with supporters at the beginning of the summer. The feedback we received from these sessions was incredibly useful.

Over the summer we have been working hard with our consultant team and the local planning authority to review and develop the technical aspects of the scheme. *We now expect to be ready to submit the formal planning application for the project by the end of the year.*

We will be undertaking further consultation events with supporters in early October, which will be followed by a wider programme of public consultation events and activities._









Chairman's Update (7th September 2022)


Peter Griffin would like to issue the following update to supporters...




www.pitchero.com


----------



## RMB2007

Peterborough United ready to kickstart conversations with council over plans for new stadium









Posh ready to get council 'back to the table' over stadium location plans


Peterborough United Co-owner Stewart Thompson has said that the club are ready to get the council ‘back to the table’ over plans for a new stadium.




www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk


----------



## chibimatty

Has anyone seen anything on Odsal Stadium being redeveloped into a national stadium for rugby league?


----------



## trmather

RMB2007 said:


> Peterborough United ready to kickstart conversations with council over plans for new stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posh ready to get council 'back to the table' over stadium location plans
> 
> 
> Peterborough United Co-owner Stewart Thompson has said that the club are ready to get the council ‘back to the table’ over plans for a new stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk


I don't understand this one by virtue of the fact that not too long ago they had a new stand built behind the goal.

And have one big, modernish main stand.

Just rebuild the other two if you need to (they don't need to do they?).


----------



## Alix_D

Why redevelop what you have with your money, when you could get a similar outcome with someone else's?


----------



## merrycorsten

It's a view, it's cool. It's a stadium versa visa the new built-revolts going on in the futuristics.


----------



## ChrisN11

trmather said:


> I don't understand this one by virtue of the fact that not too long ago they had a new stand built behind the goal.
> 
> And have one big, modernish *main *stand.
> 
> Just rebuild the other two if you need to (they don't need to do they?).


The modern stand along the side isn't the main stand, as far as I know. It was built on top of what was an uncovered side terrace. The old main stand on the north side is still in use.


----------



## RMB2007

English rugby’s governing body has introduced a temporary reduction in the minimum stadium capacity requirements for teams promoted to the top-tier Gallagher Premiership after two teams were blocked from going up last season.

The Rugby Football Union (RFU) said the Professional Game Board (PGB) had decided on Friday that clubs can now be promoted at the end of 2022-23 if they have a capacity of at least 5,000 – half the 10,001 that was previously in place, which caused Doncaster Knights’ and Ealing Trailfinders’ promotion from the second-tier Championship to be blocked in 2021-22.

Championship clubs will be audited in January 2023, at which time they must have a capacity of at least 5,000 plus planning permission to develop the ground up to a capacity of 10,001, with funding in place to achieve this. The club would have to demonstrate an agreement with a contractor to carry out the work in due course.









English rugby temporarily lessens capacity rules for promoted teams


English rugby has introduced a temporary reduction in the minimum stadium capacity rules for teams promoted to the Gallagher Premiership.




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## RMB2007

Stockport County FC launch public consultation on proposals to expand and improve Edgeley Park.

The Club has committed to two phases of public consultation before it seeks to submit planning applications at the end of the year, which will set out the outline vision for the whole expansion as well as more detailed plans for the East Stand. This would be the first of the stands to be redeveloped, provisionally starting in summer 2023.









Edgeley Park Stadium Expansion - Stockport County


Stockport County FC launch public consultation on proposals to expand and improve Edgeley Park. The long-term aspirations of Stockport County...




www.stockportcounty.com


----------



## RMB2007

The dispute over Maidenhead United Football Club’s proposed relocation continues after Maidenhead Rugby Club spoke out against the plans for a new stadium in Braywick Park.









Football and rugby clubs clash over Maidenhead United stadium plans


The dispute over Maidenhead United Football Club’s proposed relocation continues after Maidenhead Rugby Club spoke out against the plans for a new stadium in Braywick Park.




www.maidenhead-advertiser.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

PLANS to build a hotel at Southend United’s long-awaited new stadium have been axed, with additional homes set to be built instead.

The club is now proposing to build an additional 42 homes in place of the hotel, taking the total of number of properties planned for the Fossetts Farm project to 224.

Despite initially being confident of signing a deal with a big name hotel, the club has been unable to get an operator to join the major plans.

Changes announced in a revised planning application submitted to Southend Council also outline proposals to lower the capacity of the stadium to 16,226.









Hotel plans for Southend United's new stadium axed as more homes to be built


PLANS to build a hotel at Southend United’s long-awaited new stadium have been axed, with additional homes set to be built instead.




www.echo-news.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572278731107868679


----------



## RMB2007

Wates and Aldershot Town Football Club have struck a deal to deliver new homes on land around the EBB football stadium to fund a new stand and ground improvements.

Under the agreement, Wates Partnerships will take responsibility for securing planning permission for both the stadium works and the housing scheme.

A planning application is expected to be submitted next year.

The sale of the new homes planned should generate sufficient value to enable vital advancements to the club to be realised, helping to provide a sustainable future for Aldershot Town Football Club.









Wates homes deal to fund Aldershot Town FC revamp


Club aims to deliver major stadium upgrade with proceeds from surrounding housing development




www.constructionenquirer.com


----------



## Ramanaramana

From BillSportsMaps……..












http://billsportsmaps.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/07/england_map-2021-22_football-clubs_drawing-above-1-thousand-per-game_143-clubs_n_.gif


----------



## RMB2007

Michael Eisner has reiterated Tornante’s vision for a ‘renovated’ North Stand at Fratton Park.

According to Eisner, it would increase capacity by 5-6,000, as well as create conferencing facilities, a hotel and new football dressing rooms.

The 80-year-old is adamant the ambitious proposals remain realistic – but is unable to put a time frame on when it could happen.

Pompey’s chairman has warned the Blues must firstly be a stable Championship club, with ticketing demand outstripping supply, for plans to come to fruition.









'We've been planning it from day one': Pompey chairman Michael Eisner pledges commitment to ambitious North Stand vision


Michael Eisner has reiterated Tornante’s vision for a ‘renovated’ North Stand at Fratton Park.




www.portsmouth.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Truro City could return to Cornwall as early as next season.

The Southern Premier South club have been playing their games at Plymouth Parkway's Bolitho Park since the summer of 2021 after selling Treyew Road.

The club hopes to build 3,000 capacity ground on the site of the Stadium for Cornwall on Truro's outskirts that had originally been intended for 10,000.

It will be paid for by money the club has from the sale of Treyew Road that has been held by Cornwall Council









Truro City plan new stadium in Cornwall


Truro City could return to Cornwall as early as next season after unveiling plans for a new ground on the outskirts of the city.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

Cambridge City


















News | Cambridge City Football Club


All the latest news and views from Cambridge City FC




www.cambridgecityfc.com


----------



## RMB2007

Luton Town

Sweet hopes supporters don't get frustrated over Power Court delays revealing it would probably now cost £30m more to build than in 2019

Luton CEO admits price rises have hit the Hatters hard









Sweet hopes supporters don't get frustrated over Power Court delays revealing it would now cost £30m more to build


Luton CEO admits price rises have hit the Hatters hard




www.lutontoday.co.uk


----------



## Sandro14

Alexander stadium in birmingham officially awarded the 2026 European track and field championships.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592084247317192704


----------



## madannie

RMB2007 said:


> Harrogate Town will spend £3.5 million on improving the EnviroVent Stadium, with a brand-new seated stand set to be erected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harrogate Town to invest £3.5 million in ground improvements and new ticketing system
> 
> 
> Harrogate Town will spend £3.5 million on improving the EnviroVent Stadium, with a brand-new seated stand set to be erected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harrogateadvertiser.co.uk


A planning application has gone in for the conversion of two terraced areas into seated accommodation, amongst other works:

*Harrogate Borough Council Application 22/04130/FUL:* Erection of replacement terrace with spectator facilities and associated works, installation of seating to existing terraces and demolition of 1919 venue. | Harrogate Town Afc Wetherby Road Harrogate North Yorkshire



https://www.insidermedia.com/news/yorkshire/harrogate-town-submit-plans-for-ground-developments


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593951357722951685








Stadium Update | Birmingham City Football Club


Birmingham City FC




www.bcfc.com


----------



## Florio

What kind of works are they doing?


----------



## RMB2007

^^^ Rebuilding some of the lower sections again as there was structural faults/issues.


----------



## Confusius

RMB2007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593951357722951685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stadium Update | Birmingham City Football Club
> 
> 
> Birmingham City FC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bcfc.com


Have Millwall been visiting?


----------



## RMB2007

New 8,000-seater Ebbsfleet United stadium to cost £40m as part of £1.32bn Northfleet harbourside redevelopment









Cost of huge waterfront stadium revealed


The eye-watering sums involved in constructing an 8,000-seater stadium at the heart of a waterfront development have been made public.




www.kentonline.co.uk


----------



## PeteB

*Boston United*

Revised plans have been submitted - and approved - for the club's South Stand, the last remaining part of the Jakemans Community Stadium.

Revisions made include changes to the sports hall, the removal of a climbing wall feature and addition of a soft play area, a new bar to relieve pressure on the current Ellenders bar on matchdays, and the addition of seating to the terrace for segregation purposes. This will reduce the stadium's planned capacity. Previously the all-standing South Stand was to hold 750 fans for an overall capacity of 5223. With the addition of seating, the stand will now hold 630 fans for a total capacity of 5103.


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597179895989571584


----------



## RMB2007

Last month, the chairman told a meeting of *Yeovil Town* Supporters’ Alliance that details of the preferred scheme to develop the Huish Park site “should be available before Christmas” and would also include the redevelopment of the stadium.









Change to Huish Park plans opens up development - Gloverscast


The 3G pitch at Huish Park has been removed from land restricted from development, South Somerset District Council (SSDC) has confirmed. The change to the ‘core land‘ identified agreed as part of the deal to sell the stadium and surrounding land in May means that only the stadium and...




gloverscast.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599481921871847425


----------



## slipperydog

Prior to completing the takeover, Foley detailed plans to expand the capacity of Bournemouth’s Vitality Stadium, which is the smallest venue in the league. The stadium’s current capacity is 11,364.

In its statement today, Bournemouth said that Foley has committed to increasing investment in the club’s first team and academy, as well as the fan experience at Vitality Stadium. Construction will also begin immediately on a new training centre, while Bournemouth’s women’s and girls’ teams will benefit from increased investment.









Stadium improvements planned as Foley completes Bournemouth takeover


US businessman Bill Foley, who owns the Vegas Golden Knights NHL team, has completed his purchase of English Premier League...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## Bibo

Why Oxford Utd want to build up a brand new stadium instead of complete and develop its current home ground?


----------



## Rugster

Ramanaramana said:


> I’m not old enough to know of Wednesday’s attendance issues in the PL. I started watching PL highlights in 98 or so as a young’un, and back then I didn’t take notice of such things. Ill take your word on Wednesday, The ‘problem’ clubs I refer to are those that have had noticeably bad attendance issues since about 2005 or so when I began to take note of such things.
> 
> What I would say is that Sheffield is one of the smallest cities to have two very well-supported clubs, and have little doubt Wednesday would be averaging 38k plus in PL today, similar to how United easily sell out Bramall Lane in PL.
> 
> The point about Sunderland et all is that total attendance is less relevant than occupancy rate. They may get 40k, but that leaves 9k empty seats that are very noticeable. Sunderland were one of the most egregious cases during their PL years this century, and I personally hated watching matches from there for that reason.
> 
> My argument is that PL benefits from full stadiums, not large attendances, because that’s what people see. They look at Bournemouth and see a full stadium. The number of people there is less relevant. I don’t represent anyone but myself, but I always prefer to watch a match with full stadium over one with noticeably empty seats. So from that point of view I don’t see AFCB as a problem for the PL. Most people don’t care what the average attendance of a league is. What they care about is watching something that feels important, and full stadiums convey that.
> 
> Here’s Blackburn’s track record.,… http://european-football-statistics.co.uk/attnclub/league/blar.htm
> 
> It’s most definitely not over 90% occupancy during PL years as you claim, and their lowest gates in any given season left some 10k seats unoccupied. I associate Blackburn with the PL because that’s what I grew up on, and they were one of the worst attended clubs easily by % occupied. Only Wigan were worse, and I give them leeway for being a RL town as well as people there supporting Utd/Pool/City/Everton.
> 
> Liverpool never had attendance issues from the late 90s when the league was truly globalising. The clubs I referred to were ongoing issues during the 00s and 10s.


Football is huge in Sheffield due to its historical association with the game - worlds oldest club - Sheffield fc, worlds first inter club match - Hallam Vs fc, worlds oldest ground - Hallam fc, worlds first club competition- the youdan cup, the oldest professional ground in the world - Bramall lane, one of the biggest junior league in Europe - how many kids from the Sheffield and Hallam junior league beginnings have represented England recently- vardy, walker, Danny rose, calvert lewin, McGuire, John stones - maybe others aswell?? Shows the strength of football in the area.
Wednesday may have averaged 25k in the pl when football wasn’t as popular, but average about that now in the 3rd tier with decades of nothing to shout about. United average nearly 29k and the capacity has been reduced abit this year by the council, so nearly sold out.
I am sure both clubs could average in the lower - mid 30ks in the premier league. If either club had a big backer and success in the pl - maybe more would be achievable?


----------



## Pogue

Rugster said:


> Football is huge in Sheffield due to its historical association with the game - worlds oldest club - Sheffield fc,


Sheffield FC is not actually. _Football_ is in many forms with a number of sub categories: Rugby rules, League rules, Australian rules, American rules, Association rules. Liverpool Rugby Club's name is Liverpool Football Club; they have never played 'soccer'. The famous soccer club is named Liverpool AFC. The rules that stand out are the Association rules, known as Soccer for short. These are the only rules where the ball is not picked and run with in the field of play, with only a goalkeeper allowed to handle the ball but in a dedicated area of the playing area. Sheffield FC, in their own rules, had the 'rough', a form of scrum, where the ball can be handled as in Rugby, etc. This is not the game we know today.

The game of Soccer as we know it, came about when the Football Association dropped handling of the ball. When they did this there was about 12 members of the association, I think Sheffield FC may have been one of the clubs. So there were 12 oldest football (Soccer) clubs.


----------



## Pogue

BeeGee said:


> I live here - they’re not.


From Bidston Dock, Liscard in Wallasey is just over a 1km (0.75 miles), Poulton in Wallasey, much nearer. North Birkenhead is about a half mile with Claughton around 0.75 miles. That is a decent catchment area in just walking alone. Then the Merseyrail metro extends that greatly.


----------



## Juanpabloangel

I’m pretty sure if either Sheffield clubs were in the premier league they would be selling out regularly. Hills borough probably needs updating quite badly though. The money in football is aimed at so few clubs and they have made it difficult with fair play rules to surpass them, altHough infrastructure spending doesn’t count towards those rules precisely


----------

